# تأملات روحية يومية



## besm alslib (16 مايو 2010)

*تاملات روحيه يوميه*








*لقيت في موقع نور الجليل تاملات روحيه يوميه*

*وحبيت التاملات كتير لهيك حابه انقل تامل لكل يوم ان شاء الله *

*طبعا طول ما انا متواجده *


*وبتمنى الكل يستفاد منها *










​


----------



## besm alslib (16 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*
​ 


*تامل اليوم  الاحد 16 أيار 2010*

*الأحد ١٦ مايو ٢٠١٠*


​*
*
*«لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ  الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ  مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ.»                 (يوحنا الأولى 15:2)* *يُعرف العالم في  العهد الجديد على أنه مملكة مناهضة لله. إبليس يحكم المملكة، وكل غير  المؤمنين شعبه. تُغري الإنسان عن طريق شهوة العيون، شهوة الجسد وتعظُّم  المعيشة. يحاول الإنسان في هذا المجتمع أن يكون سعيداً من دون الله، واسم  يسوع المسيح غير مرغوب فيه. يقول دكتور آرتشار عن العالم: «إنه جهاز منظم  من العصيان، محبة الذات، وعداوة لله يتصف بها الجنس البشري في مقاومته  لله.»*

*للعالم تسلياته الخاصة، سياسة، موسيقى، فنون، ديانة،  أساليب تفكير وأنماط حياة. يطلب من الكل أن يتماشى معه ويكره كل من يرفض.  وهذا يفسّر كراهية العالم للرب يسوع.*

*مات يسوع لكي يخلّصنا من العالم. صُلب العالم عنّا ونحن  للعالم. تُعد خيانة من طرف المؤمن إن أحب العالم في أي من صُوَره.  والحقيقة، كما يقولها يوحنا، أن كل من يحب العالم هو عدو لله.*

*المؤمنون ليسوا من العالم، لكنهم أُرسلوا إليه ليشهدوا  ضده، ليشهّروا أعماله الشريرة، ويكرزوا بالخلاص منه بالإيمان بالرب يسوع  المسيح.*

*المؤمنون مدعوّون ليسلكوا منفصلين عن العالم. كان هذا في  السابق أن يمتنعوا عن الرقص، المسرح، التدخين، السُكُر، لعب الورق  والمقامرة. بل ويتضمن أكثر من ذلك. كثير ممّا يُشاهد على التلفزيون  دنيويّاً، يثير شهوة العيون وشهوة الجسد. تعظّم المعيشة الدنيوية، سواء  كبرياء الألقاب، الدرجات، الرواتب، التراث أو الأسماء اللامعة. حياة الترف  دنيوية، سواء كانت القصور، ألوان الأطعمة والشراب، ملابس تجذب الإنتباه،  الجواهر أو السيارات الفخمة. وكذا أيضاً حياة الراحة والمسرّات، الإنفاق  الكثير على الرحلات البحرية، التسوّق، الرياضة والإستجمام. ربما طموحاتنا  لأنفسنا ولأولادنا دنيوية، حتى حين نظهر بمظهر الروحانيين والأتقياء.  وأخيراً ممارسة الجنس خارج الزواج دنيوي أيضاً. *
*فكلّما زاد إخلاصنا للرب وتملّكه لنا، يقل وقتنا  للتسليات والمسرّات الدنيوية. قال أحدهم أن مقياس إخلاصنا للمسيح هو مدى  انفصالنا عن العالم. كتب الشاعر ج. دِك يقول: *
* نحن غرباءٌ هنا، لا نشتهي بيتاً تعطينا على الأرض، بلْ قبراً،*
* قِطَعِ صليبِك روابِطُنا هنا، فأنت كَنزنُا في الحقلِ المشرقَ*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2010)

اذا خففع الانسان من كثرة الحديث مع الناس

 فهو يـرجع الى ذاتـه ويـقـوّم تـدبـيـر سيـرتـه

 حسنـا امـام الـله طبعاً لا يستطيع العيش وحده

انما  يخصص الانسان على الاقل وقت صغير 

للصلاة والتأمل كما يخصص وقت للناس فهو برأيي كاف

شكراً بسم الصليب 
الرب يباركك


----------



## besm alslib (17 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اذا خففع الانسان من كثرة الحديث مع الناس
> 
> فهو يـرجع الى ذاتـه ويـقـوّم تـدبـيـر سيـرتـه
> 
> ...



*اشكرك اخي كليمو لمرورك وتشجيعك الغالي واضافتك المميزه *

*الرب يبارك تعبك *​


----------



## besm alslib (17 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 



*اليوم الاثنين 17 ايار 2010*

*الاثنين ١7 مايو ٢٠١٠*

​ 
*«سَوَاءٌ كَانَ بِعِلَّةٍ أَمْ بِحَقٍّ يُنَادَى  بِالْمَسِيحِ، وَبِهَذَا أَنَا أَفْرَحُ. بَلْ سَأَفْرَحُ أَيْضاً.»(فيلبي 18:1)*​*

* *هنالك ضعف منتشر بين  الناس يعترفون أن لا صلاح موجود خارج محيطهم الخاص. كأن لهم احتكار على  التميّز ويرفضون الإعتراف بوجود آخرين يمكن ان يكونوا أو يعملوا كما هم.  يذكّروننا بلاصقة تلصق على مؤخرة السيارات تقول، «أنا بخير، فأنت بخير  أيضاً.» وحتى هذا يكون بمثابة قبول على مضض من الغير.*

*كنيستهم هي الوحيدة الصحيحة. خدمتهم للرب هي الشيء  المهم. نظرتهم للأمور هي الصواب والسُلطة الوحيدة. هم البشر وتموت الحكمة  مع موتهم.*

*لم ينتمِ بولس لتلك المدرسة. عرف أن غيره كان يكرز  بالإنجيل. أجل، فقد كان البعض يقوم بالعمل من منطلق الغيرة، راغباً في  إزعاجه. لكن استمر يعطيهم الفضل في نشر الإنجيل، وكان يفرح عندما يُنادى  بالمسيح.*

*كتب أحد المفسّرين للرسائل، «يتطلّب الأمر نعمة كثيرة  ليعترف المفكّرون المستقلّون أنه يمكن أن يجري الحق في قنوات غير قنواتهم.»*

*إحدى ميزات الفرق هي أن قادتهم يتمتّعون بالكلمة الأخيرة  في كل أمور الإيمان والأخلاق. يطلبون طاعة عمياء لكل أقوالهم، ويحاولون  عزل أتباعهم من الإتصال بأي أفكار معارضة.*
*في مقدمة ترجمة الكتاب المقدس kj (الملك جيمس)، كتب  المترجمون عن، «الإخوة المعجبون بأنفسهم، الذين يسيرون في طرقهم الخاصة،  ولا يتمثلّون بأي شيئ، لكنهم منطوون على أنفسهم ويضربون على سندانهم.»  والدرس لنا هو أن نكون منفتحي الروح، نعترف بالصلاح حيثما نجده، وندرك أنه  لا مؤمن أو جماعة مسيحية يمكنها الإدعاء بأنها الوحيدة هي الصحيحة وعندها  فقط يركن الحق. *​


----------



## besm alslib (18 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*



*
*
*الثلاثاء 18 ايار 2010

الثلاثاء 18 مايو 2010


*
*«فَرَطَ بِشَفَتَيْهِ.» 				(مزمور 33:106)

* *قال الله لموسى أن  يكّلم الصخرة لتجري منها المياه عندما تذمّر بنو إسرائيل من نقص المياه في  برية قادش. لكن موسى كان قد ضجر جداً من الشعب فوبّخهم قائلاً، «إسمعوا  أيّها المرَدَة. أمِن هذه الصخرة نُخرج لكم ماء؟» وضرب الصخرة مرّتيَن  بعصاه. وهكذا مثّل الله بكلماته العنيفة وعدم طاعته أمام الشعب. وكانت  النتيجة فقدان امتياز قيادة بني إسرائيل لدخول أرض الميعاد (عدد 20: 1-13).*
*يسهل على الرجل ذي الغيرة المشتعلة أن يكون متشدّداً مع  المؤمنين الآخرين. يكون هو منضبط النفس بينما هم بحاجة إلى معاملة  كالأطفال. هو كثير المعرفة بينما هم جهلة.*
*لكن ينبغي أن يتعلّم أنهم شعب الله المحبوبون، وأن الرب  لا يحتمل الإساءة الكلامية معهم. من جهة واحدة يحسن أن يوعظ بكلمة الله  بقوة لكي يقتنعوا ويبكَّتوا وشيئاً آخر أن يُوبَّخوا بشدّة كتعبير عن غضب  شخصي ممّا يسبّب حرمان الشخص من مكافآت الله.*
*بين أسماء رجال داود المشاهير في صموئيل الثاني 23 يوجد  إسم يتّضح أنه متغيّب. وهو اسم يوآب، رئيس جند داود. لماذا لم يُذكَر يوآب؟  يعتقد البعض أن سبب ذلك هو استخدام السيف ضد بعض أصحاب داود. إن كان الأمر  كذلك، فالحادث مليء بالتحذير لنا إن كنا نُجرَّب لاستخدام ألسنتنا كسيف ضد  شعب الله.*
*عندما كان يعقوب ويوحنا، ابنا الرعد، يطلبان إنزال نار  من السماء على السامريين، قال لهما يسوع،: «لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما!»  وكم ينطبق هذا التوبيخ علينا إن كنا نتكلم بطيش بشفاهنا ضد أولاده ليس  بالخليقة فقط (مثل السامريين) بل بالفداء أيضاً. *
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2010)

الله مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااائع
أشكرك أستاذتى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
​


----------



## besm alslib (18 مايو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> الله مجهود راااااااااااااااااااااائع
> أشكرك أستاذتى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> ​



*اشكرك اخي لمرورك وتشجيعك الغالي *


*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 مايو 2010)

*



فكلّما زاد إخلاصنا للرب وتملّكه لنا، يقل وقتنا للتسليات والمسرّات الدنيوية. قال أحدهم أن مقياس إخلاصنا للمسيح هو مدى انفصالنا عن العالم. كتب الشاعر ج. دِك يقول: 
نحن غرباءٌ هنا، لا نشتهي بيتاً تعطينا على الأرض، بلْ قبراً،
قِطَعِ صليبِك روابِطُنا هنا، فأنت كَنزنُا في الحقلِ المشرقَ

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

كلام مرشد وذو معنى 
شكرا للموضوع الطيب*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا للتأملات والمجهود


ربنا يفرح قلبك​​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> 
> كلام مرشد وذو معنى
> شكرا للموضوع الطيب*​


*شكرا عزيزتي لمرورك الغالي *​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا للتأملات والمجهود
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​​




*شكرا لمرورك الغالي اخي *

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 


*اليوم الاربعاء 19 ايار 2010 *

*اليوم الاربعاء 19 مايو 2010*​*
*
*«...أَنَّ دَيْنُونَةَ اللهِ هِيَ حَسَبُ  الْحَقِّ.»                 (رومية 2:2)*​*

* *الله هو المؤهّل  الكامل الوحيد في الكون للقضاء. نحن أبداً مديونون لأنه لم يودع فينا  الدينونة الأخيرة. فكّر ببعض الصعوبات التي يعمل فيها قضاة المحاكم  الأرضيون. لا يستطيع القاضي أن يكون موضوعيّاً تماماً.*

*ربما يقع تحت تأثير المدَّعى عليه لعلو قدره أو لمظهره.  ربما يقع تحت تأثير الرشاوى أو اعتبارات ماكرة أخرى. لا يعرف دائماً إن كان  الشاهد كاذبا. أو إن لم يكن كاذباً، ربما يُخفي بعض الحقائق. أو من الممكن  أن يبقي الحقيقة في الظل. أو أخيراً، يمكن أن يكون جدّياً لكن غير دقيق. *

*لا يمكن للقاضي دائماً أن يعرف دوافع الذين يتعامل معهم  بينما من المهم جداً أن يقف على الدوافع في قضايا عديدة.*

*حتى آلة فحص الكذب يمكن خداعها. يتمكن المجرمون  المتصلّبون أحياناً السيطرة على ردود فعلهم النفسية للذنب.*

*لكن الله قاض كامل. عنده معرفة مطلقة بكل الأعمال،  الأفكار والدوافع. يستطيع أن يدين أسرار قلوب البشر. يعرف كل الحق، لا يمكن  إخفاء شيء عنه. لا يحابي الوجوه ويعامل الجميع بالمساواة ودون تمييز. يعرف  المقدرة العقلية التي حظي بها كل واحد، لا يكون المعتوه مسؤولاً عن أعماله  كما الباقين. يعرف القوى الأخلاقية المختلفة لدى شعبه، ربما يقاوم البعض  التجربة بسهولة أكثر من غيره. يعرف الإمتيازات المختلفة والفرص التي حصل  عليها كل واحد، وإلى أي مدى يستطيع الشخص أن يخطيء ضد النور. يكتشف الخطايا  النابعة عن إهمال أو عن قصد بنفس السهولة وكذلك الخطايا السرية بسهولة  العلنية.*

*لذلك ينبغي ألاّ نخشى أن الوثني الذي لم يسمع الإنجيل  سيعامَل بظُلم، أو أن أولئك الذين تألّموا ظُلماً في الحياة لا يُثأر لهم.  أو أن لا يُعاقَب أولئك الطغاة الذين تهرّبوا في هذه الحياة.*
*القاضي الجالس على المنصّة كامل، وعدله سيسود بحسب الحق  ولذا يكون مطلق الكمال.*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*




*اليوم الخميس 20 ايار 2010

اليوم الخميس 20 مايو 2010*

*«وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَجْعَلُ خَمْراً جَدِيدَةً فِي  زِقَاقٍ عَتِيقَةٍ لِئَلاَّ تَشُقَّ الْخَمْرُ الْجَدِيدَةُ الزِّقَاقَ  فَهِيَ تُهْرَقُ وَالزِّقَاقُ تَتْلَفُ. بَلْ يَجْعَلُونَ خَمْراً  جَدِيدَةً فِي زِقَاقٍ جَدِيدَةٍ فَتُحْفَظُ جَمِيعاً.» 				(لوقا 38،37:5)



* *الزقاق عبارة عن  قِربةٌ مصنوعة من جلد الحيوان. عندما تكون الزقاق جديدة، تكون مرنة ونوعاً  ما ليّنة. وعندما تجفُّ تعتق تصبح يابسة وغير مرنة. إن يوضع خمر جديدة في  زقاق عتيقة، ينتج عن عملية التخمير ضغطاً شديداً لا تتحمّله الزقاق العتيقة  فتتفجَّر.*
*وهنا في إنجيل لوقا الأصحاح الخامس يستعمل يسوع هذا  المثل ليظهر التناقض ما بين اليهودية والمسيحية. يقول أن «النماذج العتيقة،  الشرائع، التقاليد والطقوس اليهودية كانت شديدة وجامدة من أن تأتي بالفرح  الوفير والطاقة التي في التدبير الإلهي الجديد.»*
*يتضّمن هذا الفصل أمثلة مثيرة. في الأعداد 18-21، نجد  أربعة رجال على سقف أحد البيوت ينزلون صديقهم المشلول أمام يسوع ليشفيه.  أسلوبهم المبتكر وغير العادي يمثل الخمرة الجديدة. في العدد 21، يبدأ  الفرّيسيون والكتبة يفتّشون عن أخطاء للرب يسوع، هم الزقاق العتيقة. ومرة  ثانية، الأعداد 27-29 استجابة اللاوي المتحّمسة لدعوة يسوع، والمأدبة التي  أقامها ليُعرّف أصدقاءه على يسوع. هذه هي الخمرة الجديدة. في العدد 30،  يتذمّر الكتبة والفريسيون، هم الزقاق العتيقة.*
*نشاهد هذا في كل الحياة. يعتاد الناس على طرق تقليدية  لعمل الأشياء ويجدون التكيّف صعب للتغيير. للمرأة طريقتها الخاصة بغسل  الصحون وترى الأمر مثيراً عندما ترى شخصاً آخر يعبث في مغسلتها. للأب  طريقته الخاصة في كيفية قيادة سيارته وتقريباً يفقد عقله عندما تسوق  السيارة زوجته أو ابنه.*
*لكن الدرس العظيم لجميعنا يكمن في الناحية الروحية.  ينبغي أن نكون مَرِنين لنسمح للفرح، للإبتهاج، لغيرة الإيمان المسيحي حتى  حين يظهر بطرق غير اعتيادية. لا نريد ولا نحتاج نماذج الفريسيين الباردة  والثقيلة، الذين جلسوا على الخطوط الجانبية وانتقدوا ما كان الله يعمل. *
​


----------



## besm alslib (21 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*
​ 


*اليوم الجمعه 21 ايار 2010*

* اليوم الجمعه 21 مايو 2010*​


*«اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ  تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى  وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ.»                 (يوحنا 24:12)* 
*في أحد الأيام جاء  بعض اليونانيين إلى فيلبس بطلب نبيل، «يا سيد، نريد أن نرى يسوع!» لماذا  أرادوا أن يروا يسوع؟ ربما أرادوا أن يصطحبوه إلى أثينا كفيلسوف جديد له  شهرة. أو ربما أرادوا أن ينقذوه من الصليب ومن الموت، الذي بدا الآن  حتمياً.*

*أجاب يسوع بأحد قوانين الحصاد: يجب أن تسقط حبة الحنطة  في الأرض وتموت لكي تعطي منتوجاً. إن ينقذ نفسه من الموت، يثبُت وحده.  يتمتع بأمجاد السماء وحده، لن يكون هناك خطاة مخلّصون ليشاركوا في مجده.  لكن، اذا مات، سيجهز طريق الخلاص التي بها يحصل الكثيرون على الحياة  الأبدية. كان ضرورياً له أن يموت ميتة تضحية بدل أن يحيا حياة مريحة.*

*قال ت. ج. راجلاند مرة، «من بين الخِطط التي تنجح  بالتأكيد كانت خطة يسوع، يصبح حبة حنطة، تسقط في الأرض وتموت. فإن نرفض أن  نكون حبوب حنطة، إن لا نضحي بإمكانياتنا، ولا نخاطر بأنفسنا، ولا  بممتلكاتنا وصحتنا، وحين نُدعى لا نترك بيوتنا، ولا نقطع علاقاتنا العائلية  لأجل المسيح، نثبُت وحدنا. لكن إن نريد أن نكون مثمرين، ينبغي أن نتبع  ربنا المبارك نفسه، بأن نصير حبة حنطة، نموت، ثم نأتي بثمر كثير.»*

*قبل عدة سنين قرأت عن مجموعة من المبشرين في أفريقيا  الذين عملوا بجهد لسنين عديدة دون أن يروا أي ثمر للرب. وبكثير من اليأس  أعلنوا عن عقد مؤتمر ليقفوا في حضرة الرب بالصلاة والصوم. وفي النقاش الذي  تبع الصلاة قال أحد المبشرين: «لا أعتقد أننّا سنرى أي بَركة ما لم تسقط  حبة حنطة في الأرض وتموت. «وبعد ذلك بأيام قليلة، ذاك المبشر نفسه وقع  مريضاً ومات. ثم بدأ الحصاد- البَركة التي تنبّأ عنها.*

*كتب الشاعر صموئيل زويمر يقول:*

*لا ربح إلا بالخسارة، لا يمكن الخلاص إلا بالصليب،*
* لكي تتكاثر حبة الحنطة ينبغي أن تسقط في الأرض وتموت. *
* كلما تحصد حقولاً ناضجة إرفع إلى الرب حُزماً من الذهب،*
* تأكّد أن بعض الحنطة قد مات، أحدهم قد صُلب. *
* صارع، بكى وصلى، وحارب أجناد الجحيم دون خوف. *​


----------



## besm alslib (22 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 




*اليوم السبت 22 ايار 2010*

*اليوم السبت 22 مايو 2010*

​*

*
*«كُفُّوا عَنِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي فِي أَنْفِهِ  نَسَمَةٌ لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يُحْسَبُ؟»                 (أشعياء 22:2)*​* 

* *عندما نُحل رجلاً أو  امرأة في المكان المعُد لله في حياتنا، نلاقي خيبة أمل مُرّة. ندرك أن  الناس هم بشرٌ مهما كانوا صالحين. وبالرغم من أنهم يمتلكون صفات حميدة فلهم  أرجل من طين وحديد. مع أن هذا يبدو استخفافاً لكنه ليس كذلك. هذا هو  الواقع.*

*عندما كان الغزاة يهدّدون أورشليم، تطلّع سكان يهوذا إلى  مصر لإنقاذهم. وقد وبّخهم أشعياء لأنهم وضعوا ثقتهم في المكان المغلوط  وقال، «إِنَّكَ قَدِ اتَّكَلْتَ عَلَى عُكَّازِ هَذهِ الْقَصَبَةِ  الْمَرْضُوضَةِ عَلَى مِصْرَ الَّتِي إِذَا تَوَكَّأَ أَحَدٌ عَلَيْهَا  دَخَلَتْ فِي كَفِّهِ وَثَقَبَتْهَا. هَكَذَا فِرْعَوْنُ مَلِكُ مِصْرَ  لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ عَلَيْهِ» (أشعياء 6:36). ومِن بعده وفي ظروف  مشابهة قال إرميا، «هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «مَلْعُونٌ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي  يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ وَيَجْعَلُ الْبَشَرَ ذِرَاعَهُ وَعَنِ  الرَّبِّ يَحِيدُ قَلْبُهُ،» (إرميا 5:17).*

*أظهَر كاتب المزامير فكرة أصيلة في هذا الموضوع حين قال:  «الاِحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى إِنْسَانٍ.  الاِحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى الرُّؤَسَاءِ»  (مزمور9،8:118). ومّرة ثانية يحذّر قائلاً: «لاَ تَتَّكِلُوا عَلَى  الرُّؤَسَاءِ وَلاَ عَلَى ابْنِ آدَمَ حَيْثُ لاَ خَلاَصَ عِنْدهُ.   تَخْرُجُ رُوحُهُ فَيَعُودُ إِلَى تُرَابِهِ. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ  نَفْسِهِ تَهْلِكُ أَفْكَارهُ» (مزمور4،3:146).*

* طبعاً، ينبغي أن ندرك أنه في طريقة ما يجب أن نثق بعضنا  ببعض. كيف يكون حال الزواج، مثلاً، دون وجود الثقة والاحترام المتبادل؟ في  حياة العمل، نستخدم الصكوك البنكية المبنية على الثقة المتبادلة. نثق  بالأطباء ليشخّصوا أمراضنا ويعطونا الدواء. نثق بالرُقع المُلصَقة على  عُلَب الطعام والصناديق. ربما من المستحيل العيش في مجتمع دون بعض الثقة في  الآخرين.*
*لكن الخطر يكمن حيث نتّكل على الإنسان فيما يستطيع الله  فقط أن يعمله، عندما نُنزل الله عن عرشه ونضع إنساناً مكانه. كل من يحل  مكان الله في محبتنا، ويأخذ مكانه في ثقتنا، كل من يغتصب حقوقه من حياتنا  تكون خيبة الأمل مُرّة وأكيدة. نكتشف متأخّرين أن الإنسان لا يستحق ثقتنا  به. *​


----------



## besm alslib (23 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*
​ 




*اليوم الاحد 23 ايار 2010*


*اليوم الاحد 23 مايو 2010*​
*

*
*«لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّكَ  أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً  وَاحِداً فِينَا لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.»                 (يوحنا 21:17)*​*

 * *مرتّين في صلاته  الكهنوتية، صلّى الرب يسوع لأجل شعبه ليكونوا واحداً (أعداد 21، 22، 23).  صلاة الوحدة هذه أصبحت دعماً كتابياً لحركة الوحدة المسكونية – منظمة وحدة  عظيمة لجميع الكنائس المسيحية. لكن لسوء الحظ تتم هذه الوحدة عن طريق  التنازل أو إعادة تفسير العقائد المسيحية الأساسية. كتب مالكوم موجريدج  فقال: «من أكبر السخريات في أيامنا انتصار المسكونية عندما لا يكون شيئاً  مسكونياً، مؤسّسات دينية مختلفة يمكن أن يجدوا ما يتّفقون عليه لأنهم  بإيمانهم القليل لا يختلفون إلا بالقليل.»*

*هل هذه هي الوحدة التي كان الرب يسوع يصلّي لأجلها في  يوحنا 17؟ لا نعتقد هذا. قال أن الوحدة التي يفكّر فيها هي تلك التي تصدر  عن الإيمان العالمي بأن الله أرسله. ليس من المؤكّد أن أي اتحاد خارجي يكون  له هذا التأثير. * 

*لقد عرّف الرب طبيعة هذا الإتحاد عندما قال، «كما أنك  أنت أيها الآب فيَّ وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا.» وقال أيضاً،  «...كما أننّا نحن واحد. أنا فيهم وأنت فيّ ليكونوا مكمّلين إلى واحد.» ما  هي الوحدة التي يشترك فيها الآب والإبن التي يمكننا أن نكون طرفاً فيها؟  ليس حقيقة ألوهيّتهما، إذ لا يمكننا أن نشارك في ذلك. أعتقد أن يسوع كان  يشير إلى وحدة مؤسّسة على شبه أخلاقي مشترك.* 

*كان يسوع يصلّي لكي يُظهِر المؤمنون صفات الله والمسيح  للعالم. وهذا يعني حياة البِرّ، القداسة، النعمة، المحبة، الطهارة، طول  الأناة، الوداعة، الفرح والسخاء. يقترح رونالد سيدر في أحد كتبه أن الوحدة  التي صلّى لأجلها المسيح كانت مُعلنة وظاهرة في الكنيسة الأولى حيث شاركوا  في تسديد حاجات بعضهم البعض عندما كانت هناك ضرورة. كانوا يتمتعون بروح  الشركة المسيحية. «كانت صلاة يسوع لتكون وحدة أتباعه لافتة للنظر لتقنع  العالم أنه جاء من الآب. وقد حدث هذا في كنيسة أورشليم. جودة حياتهم الفوق  عادية أعطت قوة للكرازة الرسولية.» (راجع أعمال 2: 45-47، 4: 32-35).* 
*لوحدة كهذه سيكون اليوم انطباع عميقٌ على العالم. بينما  يقدّم المؤمنون شهادة موحدة تعكس حياة الرب يسوع المسيح، يتوبّخ غير  المؤمنين على خطاياهم ويعطشون للماء الحي. مأساة اليوم هي أنه من الصعب  التمييز ما بين العديد من المؤمنين وبين جيرانهم من أهل العالم. في ظروف  كهذه تضعف دوافع الإيمان عند غير المؤمنين. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مايو 2010)

*مجهود مبارك....انا بسمع صوت ربنا من التاملات الجميلة دى...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم استاذتى...
*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 مايو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *مجهود مبارك....انا بسمع صوت ربنا من التاملات الجميلة دى...*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم استاذتى...*​


 

*شكرا اخي على مرورك الغالي *

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 



*اليوم الاثنين 24 ايار 2010*​ 
*اليوم الاثنين 24 مايو 2010*​ 

*«غِنَى الْبُطْلِ يَقِلُّ.» (أمثال 11:13) *​ 

*«ربما ربحت 100،000$!» بهذا الإغراء وأمثالها نواجِه كل يوم تجارب المشاركة في شكل من أشكال القمار. بينما تتسوّق ربة البيت في أحد المجمّعات تنجذب لإغراءات الربح من المراهنات السريعة. يُحث المواطن العادي ليبعث بإسمه للإشتراك في إحدى المجلاّت بالإضافة للإشتراك في يانصيب قادم يتضمن الملايين. أو يُدعى للإشتراك في مسابقة البنجو، تغطية الأرقام، حيث يُضمن له تقريباً الربح الأكيد.*
*وطبعاً توجد أشكال القمار المعروفة مثل لعبة الروليت، سباق الخيول، سباق الكلاب، لعب الأرقام وإلخ. *
*ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس في كل هذا؟*
*يقول، «غِنَى الْبُطْلِ يَقِلُّ وَالْجَامِعُ بِيَدهِ يَزْدَادُ» (أمثال 11:13).*
*يقول، «ذُو الْعَيْنِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ يَعْجَلُ إِلَى الْغِنَى وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الْفَقْرَ يَأْتِيهِ» (أمثال 22:28).*
*ويقول أيضاً، «حَجَلَةٌ تَحْضُنُ مَا لَمْ تَبِضْ مُحَصِّلُ الْغِنَى بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ. فِي نَُِصْفِ أَيَّامِهِ يَتْرُكُهُ وَفِي آخِرَتِهِ يَكُونُ أَحْمَقَ» ( إرميا 11:17). *
*لا تقول الوصايا العشر بوضوح، «لا تقامر،» لكن الوصايا تقول «لا تَشْتَهِ» (خروج 17:20)، فما القمار سوى شكل من أشكال الشهوة.*
*للقمار معنى إضافي للمؤمنين عندما يتذكّرون أن الجنود الرومان ألقوا القرعة على رداء المخلّص عند الصليب.*
*تذكّر الفقر والحزن الذي يجلبه المقامر المزمن على عائلته، الجرائم التي اقترفت لاستعادة الخسارة، والشر الملازم عادة للقمار فتعرف أنه لا مكان للقمار في الحياة المسيحية. *
*بعد أن ذكّر تيموثاوس أن يقنع بالمأكل والملبس، حذّره بولس قائلاً، «وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا أَغْنِيَاءَ فَيَسْقُطُونَ فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ وَفَخٍّ وَشَهَوَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ غَبِيَّةٍ وَمُضِرَّةٍ تُغَرِّقُ النَّاسَ فِي الْعَطَبِ وَالْهَلاَكِ» (1تيموثاوس9:6). *​


----------



## besm alslib (25 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 


*اليوم الثلاثاء 25 ايار 2010*

*اليوم الثلاثاء 25 مايو 2010*




*«...فَاذْهَبْ وَعَاتِبْهُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ  وَحْدَكُمَا.»                 (متى 15:18)*



*لو قال أو عمل أحدهم  شيئاً أساء إليك أو أزعجك بطريقة ما. يطلب إلينا الكتاب المقدس أن نذهب  ونخبره بخَطئِهِ، لكنك لا تريد عمل هذا لأنه صعب عليك.*

*فتبدأ بكبت الموضوع. وتبدأ تسترجع ما قد فعل، كيف كان  مخطئاً بالكامل. عندما تنهمك في شغل ما، يسترجع فكرك كل التفاصيل، وتصبح  عصارات معدتك حامضةً. وعندما تحاول النوم، يأتيك الحادث المؤسف، ويرتفع  الضغط في الأوعية الدموية. يخبرك الكتاب المقدس أن تذهب وتعاتبه، لكنك لا  تجرؤ على مواجهته. 
تحاول أن تفكر بطريقة ما لتوصل الرسالة دون ذكر أسماء. أو تتوقع حدوث أمر  ما ليجلب العار على فعلته. لا يحدث شيء من هذا. أنت تعرف ما ينبغي أن تعمل  لكنك تخاف صدمة المواجهة وجهاً لوجه.*

*ومع مرور الوقت يؤلمك الحادث أكثر مما يؤلمه بكثير. يمكن  للناس أن يلاحظوا من مظهرك الكئيب أن أمراً ما يقلقك. عندما يكلّمونك،  يكون فكرك في عالم آخر. يتضرّر عملك لأن ذهنك مشغول. وبصورة عامة أنت شارد  الذهن وقليل التأثير. ولا يزال الكتاب المقدس يقول لك، «إذهب وعاتبه بينك  وبينه لوحدكما.» وكونك تتمتع بإرادة قوية، امتنعت من أن تتحدث إلى أي شخص  آخر في الموضوع، لكن أخيراً يصبح الضغط غير محتمل. تضعف وتخبر شخصاً واحداً  فقط من زملائك في حلقة الصلاة. فبدل أن يُظهِر بعض التعاطف معك يقول، «لمَ  لا تذهب وتتكلم إلى الشخص الذي أساء إليك؟»*

*وهذا يحسم الأمر! تصمّم أن تحسم الموضوع. بعد مراجعة  ودراسة خطابك، تطيع الكلمة وتعاتبه. يقبل عتابك فتتفاجأ جداً، يقدم اعتذاره  لما حدث، ويطلب منك المغفرة. تنتهي المقابلة وتختم بالصلاة.*

*عندما تغادر المجلس يرفع عن كاهلك حمل ثقيل. تتوقّف  معدتك عن الهيجان وتعود تستسيغ الطعام. ربما تكره نفسك قليلاً لأنك لم  تفكّر في إطاعة الكلمة قبل ذلك. *
​


----------



## besm alslib (26 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 



*اليوم الاربعاء 26 ايار 2010*

*اليوم الاربعاء 26 مايو 2010*​*


*
*«...هُوَذَا الاِسْتِمَاعُ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ  الذَّبِيحَةِ وَالْإِصْغَاءُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ شَحْمِ الْكِبَاشِ.»                 (صموئيل الأول 22:15)*



*كانت تعليمات الله  لشاول واضحة جداً. أقتل عماليق وخرّب ممتلكاتهم. جميعهم. لا تأخذ غنيمة.  لكن شاول أبقى على الملك عجاج وعلى خيرة الخراف، الثيران والحملان.*

*وعندما التقى صموئيل شاول في الجلجال صباح اليوم التالي،  أعلن شاول بكل ثقة أنه عمل تماماً ما أمر به الرب. لكن في تلك اللحظة،  سُمعت أصوات الاغنام والثيران. يا للعار!*

*أراد صموئيل أن يعرف كيف يسمع ثغاء الغنم إن قتلها كلّها  شاول. حاول الملك أن يبّرر عصيانه ويلوم الشعب ويعذرهم على أساس ديني. قال  شاول، «عفا الشعب عن خيرة الغنم والبقر لأجل الذبح للرب إلهك.»
وعندها سمع نبي الله يصيح بكلمات الدينونة، «هوذا الإستماع أفضل من الذبيحة  والإصغاء أفضل من شحم الكباش. لأن التمرّد كخطية العرافة، والعناد كالوثن  والترافيم.»*

*الطاعة خير من الطقوس، من الذبائح ومن التقدمات. سمعت عن  عائلة كانت تعامل والدتهم بالإزدراء وبعدم الطاعة في حياتها. وعندما ماتت  وضعوا على جثّتها ملابس حريرية ثمينة. محاولة تافهة وخسيسة ليكفّروا عن  سنين من العصيان والفظاظة.*

*كثيراً ما نسمع بعض الناس يدافعون عن ترتيب غير كتابي  وعن أفكار غير كتابية على أساس أنهم يحظون بتأثير أكبر بهذه الطريقة. لكن  لا يمكن خداع الله بحجج تظهر أنها منطقية. يريد طاعتنا. وهو يعتني بمحيط  تأثيرنا. الحقيقة هي أنه عندما نعصاه، يكون تأثيرنا سلبياً. فقط عندما نسير  في شركة مع الرب نستطيع أن نمارس تأثيراً تقياً على الآخرين.*

*قال وليم جورنال، «ذبيحة بلا طاعة مثلها مثل تدنيس  المقدسات.» وتصبح أسوأ عندما نُلبس تمرّدنا بالتقوى، بالعذر الديني. لا  يُخدع الله بالمظهر الخارجي. *
​


----------



## besm alslib (27 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 
*اليوم الخميس 27 ايار 2010*

*اليوم الخميس 27 مايو 2010*



*«أَيّهُمَا أَعْظَمُ: أَلذَّهَبُ أَمِ  الْهَيْكَلُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الذَّهَبَ؟»                 (متى 17:23)*​*
* *علّم الكتبة  والفريسيون أيام يسوع أن كل من يُقسم بالهيكل، لا يكون مُلزماً بتنفيذ  وعده. لكن إن أقسم بالذهب الذي في الهيكل يكون الأمر مختلفاً. يكون ملزماً  بقَسَمه. وعملوا نفس التمييز المغلوط ما بين القسَم بالمذبح وبين القسَم  بالذبيحة التي عليه. يمكن أن يحنث في الأول، لكن الثاني ملزم. *

*أخبرهم يسوع أن أفكارهم في القِيَم كانت ملتوية. الهيكل  يُعطي الذهب قيمة خاصة، والمذبح يفرز الذبيحة بطريقة خاصة.*

*الهيكل مسكن الله على الأرض. أعظم قيمة للذهب هو الذي  يستعمل في مسكن الله. وهكذا الذبيحة التي على المذبح. كان المذبح جزءاً  مكمِّلاً للخدمة المقدسة. لا كرامة لذبيحة حيوان تفوق كرامة الذي يُقدّم  ذبيحة على المذبح.*

*لو كان للحيوانات طموحات، لوضعوا نصب أعينهم ذاك المصير.*

*اشترى أحد السيّاح عقداً من العنبر من محل لبيع الخردة  في باريس. واستغرب لأنه دفع مبلغاًً كبيراً مقابل الجمرك. ذهب إلى محل  جواهر وطلب تخمين ثمن العقد وعُرض عليه مبلغ 25،000$. وعرض عليه آخر مبلغ  35،000$. وعندما سأل عن سبب ارتفاع قيمته، وضعه الصائغ تحت عدسة مكبرة.  وقرأ ذلك السائح، «من نابليون بونابرت إلى جوزفين.» فقد أعطى اسم نابليون  قيمة كبيرة للعقد.*

*التطبيق ينبغي أن يكون مفهوماً. نحن بأنفسنا لا شيء ولا  نستطيع عمل شيء. علاقتنا بالرب وبخدمته تفرزنا بطريقة خاصة. وكما قال  سبيرجن مّرة، «صِلتك بالجلجثة أعظم شيء فيك.»*

*لربما تملك أكثر العقول ذكاء مما يستوجب الشكر. لكن  تذكّر فقط عندما يُستخدم هذا الفكر للرب يسوع المسيح يصل إلى مصيره الأسمى.  يسوع يقدّس أفكارك.*

*ربما تمتلك مواهب يدفع العالم ثمناً عالياً مقابلها.  وربما تعتقد أن الكنيسة لا تستوعبك. لكن إعلم أن الكنيسة هي التي تقدّس  مواهبك وليست مواهبك التي تقدّس الكنيسة.*
*ربما تملك حُزماً من الأوراق الماليّة. يمكنك أن تجمع  وتخزن، تنفق على ملذّاتك الشخصية، أو تستخدم المال للملكوت. أعظم استخدام  للمال هو في الإنفاق لأجل امتداد دعوة المسيح. الملكوت يقدّس ثروتك وليس  العكس. *​


----------



## besm alslib (28 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 



*اليوم الجمعه 28 ايار 2010*​ 
*اليوم الجمعه 28 مايو 2010*​ 


*«وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً نَاظِرِينَ مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ بِوَجْهٍ مَكْشُوفٍ، كَمَا فِي مِرْآةٍ، نَتَغَيَّرُ إِلَى تِلْكَ الصُّورَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مِنْ مَجْدٍ إِلَى مَجْدٍ، كَمَا مِنَ الرَّبِّ الرُّوحِ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 18:3) *​ 


*يعلمنا الكتاب أننا نصير شبه ما نعبد. هذه الفكرة المهمّة موجودة في نص هذا اليوم. فلندرس بهذه الطريقة:*
*نحن جميعاً – أي المؤمنين الحقيقيين، بوجه مكشوف – تشكّل الخطية حجاباً ما بيننا وبين الرب. لكن عندما نعترف ونترك الخطية، نصبح بوجه مكشوف وبلا حجاب، كما في مرآة – المرآة هي كلمة الرب التي من خلالها نرى.*
*مجد الرب والذي معناه – سيادته الخلقية. نتطلع في الكتاب المقدس في صفاته الكاملة، في جمال كل أعماله وطرقه، نتغيّر إلى تلك الصورة عَينها _ نصبح شبهه. نتغيّر إلى شبهه – فكلّما ننشغل به أكثر كلّما صرنا نشبهه أكثر.*
*هذا التغيير يكون من مجد إلى مجد – من درجة في المجد إلى درجة أعلى. لا يحدث التغيير دفعة واحدة. إنه عملية تستمر طالما ننظر إليه. شخصيّتنا تتأثر بالتغيير.*
*كما من الآب بالروح - ينتج الروح القدس شبهاً للمسيح في كل الذين ينظرون بالإيمان إلى المخلص كما هو مُعلن في الكتاب.*
*سمعت عن شخص اعتاد أن يذهب يوميًّا إلى معبد بوذا ويجلس بينما كانت رجلاه مطويتّين تحته ويداه مكتوفتين ناظراً إلى التمثال الحجري. ويُقال أنه بعد سنوات من هذا التأمل، أصبح يشبه بوذا. لا أدري إن كان هذا صحيحاً أم لا، لكنني أعرف أن الإنشغال المقدّس مع ابن الله ينتج شبهاً خلقياً له.*
*طريق القداسة يمرّ من خلال النظر إلى الرب يسوع. ليس من الممكن التفكير بالمسيح وبالخطية في نفس الوقت. خلال تلك اللحظات التي نقضيها معه، نتحرّر من الخطية. فيكون هدفنا عندئذ زيادة نسبة أوقاتنا التي فيها ننظره. *​


----------



## besm alslib (29 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 




*اليوم السبت 29  أيار 2010*

*اليوم السبت 29 مايو 2010*


*«لَيْسَ أَنِّي أَقُولُ مِنْ جِهَةِ  احْتِيَاجٍ...»                 (فيلبي 11:4)*​*


* *من الجدير بالملاحظة  أن بولس لم يعلن أبداً عن حاجاته المالية. كانت حياته حياة إيمان. كان  يؤمن أن الله دعاه للخدمة وكان مقتنعاً جداً أن الله يسدّد كل طلباته.*

*هل ينبغي على المؤمنين اليوم أن يُعلنوا عن حاجاتهم أو  يتسوّلوا المال؟ إليك بعض الإعتبارات: لا يوجد أي مبّرر كتابي لمثل هذه  الممارسات. لقد أعلن الرسل عن حاجات الغير لم يطلبوا أبداً مالاً لأنفسهم.*

*يبدو لي أنه من الأثبت أن ننظر إلى الله في حياة  الإيمان. إنه يجهز كل الأموال اللازمة لأي مشروع يريدنا إنجازه. عندما نراه  يحضر المبلغ اللازم في الوقت المناسب، يتقوّى إيماننا. ويتمجّد كثيراً  عندما يكون التجهيز عجائبياً لا يمكن إنكاره. ومن جهة أخرى لا يحصل الرب  على الفضل عندما نستغل أموالنا بالأساليب البارعة لجمع الأموال.*

*نقوم بتنفيذ أعمال «لِلّه» باستخدام أساليب الإستجداء  والإستغاثة التي ربما لا تكون بحسب إرادته لنا. أو يمكننا أن نحافظ طويلاً  على عمل بعد أن تخلّى عنه الروح القدس. لكن عندما نعتمد على تزويده الفوق  طبيعي، يمكننا الإستمرار طالما يزوّدنا.*

*الأموال التي تُجمع بالضغوط تستعمل كمقياس لنجاح العمل  المسيحي. أمهَر الكل في العلاقات العامة هو الذي يجمع أكبر المبالغ. وربما  تتألّم بعض الأعمال التي تستحق القيام بها لأن حملات الجمع تبلع معظم  المال. وهذا ممّا يؤدّي أحياناً إلى ارتفاع الغيرة وعدم الوحدة.*

*كان السيّد س. مكنتوش ينظر بعين معتمة للإعلان عن  الحاجات الشخصية. «لتعلن عن حاجاتك، سواء بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة،  لكائن بشري يعني أنك تركت حياة الإيمان، وجلبت الخزي لِلّه. إنك في الواقع  تخونه. يكون هذا كأنك تقول أن الله قصّر معي، وينبغي أن ألتجيء إلى زملائي  للمساعدة. أنت تترك النبع الحي وتتوجّه إلى آبار مشقّقة. تضع المخلوق بينك  وبين الله، وهكذا تسلب من نفسك بركة عظيمة وتسلب الله المجد الذي يستحقّه.»*

*وفي نفس الروح كتبت السيّدة كوري تن بوم في أحد كتبها  تقول، «أُفضّلُ أن أكون طفلاً يثق بأبٍ غنيّ من أن أكونُ متسوّلاً على  أبواب البشر.»*​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومي*




*اليوم الاحد 30 ايار 2010*​ 

*اليوم الاحد 30 مايو 2010*





*«...وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ  الآبُ...»                 (متى 27:11)*​* 

* *هنالك سِرّ غامض  يتعلّق بشخص الرب يسوع المسيح. جزء من هذا السر هو رابط الألوهية المطلقة  مع الإنسانية الكاملة في شخص واحد. والسؤال هو، مثلاً، كيف يمكن لأحد له  صفات الله وفي نفس الوقت يحمل محدوديات الإنسان. لا يستطيع أي إنسان عادي  فهم شخص المسيح. فقط الله الآب وحده يفهم.*

*كثير من الهرطقات الخطرة التي أفزعت الكنيسة كانت تدور  حول هذا الموضوع. غافلين عن ضعفهم حاوَل بعض الناس أن يُشغلوا أنفسهم بما  هو أعمق منهم. قام البعض بالتشديد على ألوهيّة المسيح على حساب ناسوته.  والبعض الآخر شدّدوا على ناسوته ليقلّلوا من ألوهيّته. *

*كتب وليم كاري مرّة يقول، «النقطة التي يخطئ فيها البعض  تكمن في عدم إمكانية فهم حقيقة صيرورة ابن الله إنساناً، أي شخصية الرب  يسوع المركّبة هي التي تُسبّب تعرُّض أشخاصاً للتحطُّم المُهلِك. هنالك  وبلا شك أولئك الذين يجرؤون على إنكار مجده الإلهي. ولكن هنالك طريقة أكثر  مَكراً للحطّ من قيمة المسيح، مع أنه يملك صفة الألوهية، يُسمح لناسوته أن  يطمس مجده، ويعمل على تحييد الإعتراف بشخصه. وهكذا يحتار الفرد ويسمح بكل  ما يرتبط بنا هنا يعمل على رفض ما يجعل الرب شريكاً مع الآب. هنالك أمر  واحد يصون النفس ويحفظها مستقيمة بما يختص وهذا الحق، خوفاً من الإندفاع  البشري الأحمق على ما هو مقدّس، ولنشعر أنه من الأفضل لنا أن نكون هناك  عابدين فقط. عندما ينسى الشخص هذا يجد أنّ الله ليس معه ويسمح للإنسان  المعتدّ بنفسه والذي بإرادته يغامر بالكلام عن الرب يسوع ليبرهن بذلك على  غبائه وحماقته. بواسطة الروح القدس فقط يستطيع المرء أن يعرف ما يُعلن عن  ابن الله الوحيد.»*

*ينصح أحد خدام الرب الموقّرين تلاميذه أن يلتصقوا بلغة  الكتاب المقدس عندما يبحثون في طبيعتَي إلَهنا. عندما نُدخل أفكارنا  ونظرّياتنا يزحف الخطأ إلينا. *
*ليس أحد يعرف الإبن. الآب فقط يعرفه. *​


----------



## مسرة (30 مايو 2010)

يا الله تأملات جميلة ورائعة بل اكثر
تفيدنا جدا في حياتنا اليومية بالفعل

شكرااا لكي عزيزتي


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

مسرة قال:


> يا الله تأملات جميلة ورائعة بل اكثر
> تفيدنا جدا في حياتنا اليومية بالفعل
> 
> شكرااا لكي عزيزتي


 

*اتمنى بجد ان الكل يستفاد منه *

*لان كلام الرب ما في اصدق ولا احلى من ان الواحد يستفاد منه ويتعامل فيه*

*شكرا اختي العزيزه لمرورك الغالي*​


----------



## besm alslib (31 مايو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 



*اليوم الاثنين 31 ايار 2010*​ 
*اليوم الاثنين 31 مايو 2010*​ 


*«وَلَكِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الطَّبِيعِيَّ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَا لِرُوحِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ عِنْدهُ جَهَالَةٌ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْرِفَهُ لأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ رُوحِيّاً.» (كورنثوس الأولى 14:2) *​ 


*الإنسان الطبيعي هو ذاك الذي لم يولد الولادة الجديدة. ليس فيه روح الله. فهو غير راغب في قبول الحقائق الروحية لأنها لا تعني له شيئاً. لكن هذا ليس كل شيء. لا يمكنه أن يفهم الحقائق الروحية لأنها تُفهم فقط عند الذين استناروا بالروح القدس.*
*ينبغي التشديد على هذا. ليس فقط لا يريد غير المخلّص أن يفهم أمور الله. لكنه لا يستطيع فهمها. يملك طبيعة غير قادرة على ذلك.*
*يساعدني هذا في تقييم العلماء، الفلاسفة ومحترفين آخرين في العالم. طالما يتكلّمون في أمور دنيوية، أحترم آراءهم كخبراء. لكن حالما يبدأون خوض العالم الروحاني، فلا أعتبرهم مؤهّلين للكلام بسلطان. *
*لا أستغرب كثيراً إذا قام أحد الأساتذة في جامعة ما، أو أحد رجال الدين المتحرّرين بنشر مقال في صحيفة يشكّك أو ينكر ما يختص بالكتاب المقدس. أتوقّع ذلك وأتجاهله في نفس الوقت. أدرك أن غير المولودين ثانية قد تمادوا إلى أبعد من أنفسهم في الكلام عن أمور روح الله. *
*يشبه ف. و. بورهام العلماء العظام والفلاسفة برُكّاب الدرجة الثانية على ظهر سفينة سياحيّة، يُمنعَون من الدخول إلى قاعات الدرجة الأولى. وهكذا يكون العلماء والفلاسفة أو ركّاب الدرجة الثانية، مجبَرين على البقاء في جانبها المعزول. هم ليسوا بمرجعيّة في الإيمان المسيحي. عندنا إيمان لا يمكن أن يتزعزع من ازدراء ركّاب الدرجة الثانية، ولا يستمد دعماً حقيقياً من مناصرتهم أو من تأييدهم.*
*طبعاً هنالك العالم أو الفيلسوف القدّيس. وقد قال بوريهام، «أكتشف دائماً تذكرة للدرجة الأولى تلوح من جيبه، وبينما أتجوّل على سطح الباخرة مع جماعة مرحة، لا أفكّر فيه كعالم كما لا أفكر ببونيان كسمكري. نحن زملاء سفر في الدرجة الولى.»*​ 
*قال روبرت جي لي، «يمكن أن يكون البعض ناقدين، متعلّمين وعلماء نعرف كل ما يتعلّق بالصخور والجزيئات والغازات، لكنّنا غير كفوئين للجلوس في مقاعد القضاء على المسيحية والكتاب المقدس.*​


----------



## besm alslib (1 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 

*اليوم الثلاثاء 1 حزيران 2010*​ 
*اليوم الثلاثاء 1 يونيو 2010*​ 


*وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ يُوسُفَ فَكَانَ رَجُلا نَاجِحاً (تكوين 2:39) *​ 




*قرأت هذا العدد في إحدى ترجمات الكتاب المقدس القديمة، «وكان الرب مع يوسف فكان شاباً محظوظاً.» ربما كان لهذه الكلمة في القديم معنى يختلف عن معناها اليوم. لكن المترجمين اللاحقين أخرجوا يوسف من دائرة الحظ.*
*لا يلعب الحظ دوراً في حياة أولاد الله. حياتهم تحت سيطرة الآب السماوي وحراسته. ولا تخضع للصدف. *
*لذلك فليس مناسب للمؤمن أن يتمنّى «حظاً طيّباً» لشخص آخر. ولا ينبغي أن يقول «جاءني حُسن الحظ.» هذه التعابير إنكار تطبيقي لحقيقة العناية الإلهية.*
*يربط العالم غير المؤمن مختلف الأحداث بالحظ الحَسن عن طريق حذوة حصان أو حذاء طفل رضيع أو كف خمسة. يضرب الناس على الخشب وكأنما هذه الأعمال تأتي بتأثير حسن أو تمنع سوء الطالع. *
*كذلك يربط الناس أشياء بسوء الحظ مثل عبور قطة سوداء، يوم الجمعة أو الثالث عشر من الشهر، العبور من تحت سلّم، أو الطابق 13 في عمارة. من المحزن أن يحيا الناس في عبودية الخرافات، لا حاجة لها ولا نفع فيها.*
*في إشعياء 11:65 يتوعّد الله يهوذا بالعقاب لأنهم كانوا يعبدون إله الحظ، «أَمَّا أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَرَكُوا الرَّبَّ وَنَسُوا جَبَلَ قُدْسِي وَرَتَّبُوا لِلسَّعْدِ الأَكْبَرِ مَائِدَةً وَمَلَأُوا لِلسَّعْدِ الأَصْغَرِ خَمْراً مَمْزُوجَةً.»*
*لا يمكننا أن نتأكّد من الخطية التي كانوا يقترفونها ولكن يبدو أن الناس كانوا يأتون بتقدمات للآلهة التي كانت مرتبطة بالحظ والمصادفات. كَره الله هذا العمل ولا يزال يكرهه إلى اليوم.*
*يا لها من ثقة نملكها لنعرف أننا لسنا رهائن عاجزين بيد الحظ الأعمى، أو دولاب الحظ، أو ترتيب النجوم. كل شيء في الكون مرتّب ومخطّط، له معنى وقصد. نصيبنا الآب وليس القَدَر، المسيح وليس الصدفة، المحبة وليس الحظ. *​


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 



*اليوم الاربعاء  2 حزيران 2010*​*

*
*«قَدْ كَفَى الآنَ يَا رَبُّ! خُذْ نَفْسِي  لأَنِّي لَسْتُ خَيْراً مِنْ آبَائِي.»                 (ملوك الأول 4:19)*​*

* *ليس من الغريب أن  يعاني شعب الله من انهيار عصبي، تماماً كما حدث مع إيليا. كذلك طلب الموت  كل من موسى ويونان (خروج 32:32، يونان 3:4). لم يعِد الله استثناء المؤمنين  من هذه المشاكل. ولا يعني ظهور هذا النوع من المرض بالضرورة نقصًا في  الإيمان أو في الروحانيات.*

*عندما تصاب بهذا المرض تشعر وكأن الله قد تركك بالرغم من  معرفتك الأكيدة أنه لا يترك خاصته أبداً. تلتجيء إلى كلمة الله لتجد لك  تعزية، وتصل إلى نصّ عن الخطية التي لا تغتفر أو حالة يائسة من الإرتداد.*

*تختبر الشعور بالإحباط من ألم لا ينزع بعملية جراحية ولا  يُشفى بدواء. يقترح عليك بعض الزملاء أن «تتخلّص منه بسرعة» لكن لا  يرشدونك إلى الطريقة. تصلّي وتطلب شفاءً سريعاً، لكنّك تكتشف أنّ الإنهاك  العصبي يزداد شدّة ولا يتركك. وكل ما تفكّر فيه الآن هو نفسك وحالتك  اليائسة. وفي حالتك الكئيبة هذه تطلب الموت من الله لنفسك بطريقة مأساوية.*

*توجد أسباب عديدة لمثل هذا الإحباط. ربما بسبب مشاكل  جسدية، فُقر دم. مثلاً، يمكن أن يميل بذهنك ليتحايل عليك. ربما أسباب  روحية، خطية لم تعترف بها ولم تُغتفر. أو لسبب عاطفي، خيانة أحد الزوجين.  العمل المرهق أو الضغط الفكري يمكن أن يسبّب انهياراً عصبيًا. أو ربما يحدث  عن تناول دواء يتسبّب بأعراض جانبية.*

*ما العمل؟ أوّلاً ارجع إلى الله بالصلاة، طالباً منه أن  ينجز مقاصده العجيبة. إعترف بكل خطية في حياتك واتركها. سامح أي شخص قد  أساء إليك. ثم قم بفحص طبي لتقف على الأسباب والمسبّبات المَرَضية التي  تعاني منها. إتخذ خطوات شديدة لتخفف من وطأة العمل المضني، من القلق، من  الضغط ومن كل ما يزعجك.*
*أخلد إلى الراحة، الغذاء الجيد، والعمل الجسماني في  الهواء الطلق لتحصل على علاج جيد. *
* ومن الآن فصاعداً، ينبغي أن تتعلّم أن تخطو بتعقّل وترفض كل ما قد يدفعك  إلى حافّة الهوّة ثانية. *​


----------



## besm alslib (3 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 



*اليوم 3 حزيران 2010* 




*«لِذَلِكَ أَنَا أَيْضاً أُدَرِّبُ نَفْسِي  لِيَكُونَ لِي دَائِماً ضَمِيرٌ بِلاَ عَثْرَةٍ مِنْ نَحْوِ اللهِ  وَالنَّاسِ.»                 **(أعمال 16:24)*​

*في عالمنا هذا ومع طبيعة فاسدة كطبيعتنا، نواجه مشاكل  أخلاقية تمتحن باستمرار التزامنا للمباديء المسيحية. *

*الطالب مثلاً، يتعرّض لتجارب الغش في الإمتحانات. لو  أعدنا جميع الشهادات التي حصل عليها حَمَلتُها بالغش وعدم الأمانة، فلا  يكون يمكن للمدارس والكليّات احتوائهم.*

*يحاول دافعو الضرائب أن يخفضوا من مدخولاتهم ويرفعوا من  مصروفاتهم أو يخفوا كلياً وثائق تتعلّق بعملهم.*

*هذه اللعبة في العمل، في السياسة وفي القانون تسمّى  الرشوة . تستعمل الرشاوى لتضليل العدالة. تبادل الهدايا لتسهيل المعاملات.  دفع العمولة يضمن استمرار العمل. دفعات جانبية لمفتّشين محليّين يطالبون  غالباً بطلبات متطرّفة وغير معقولة. *

*لكل مهنة تقريباً ضغوط للخداع. يُطلب من الطبيب المؤمن  أن يوقّع اسمه على دعاوى التأمين التي تكون كاذبة. ينبغي على المحامي أن  يقرّر أن يدافع عن مجرم يَعلَم أنه مذنب، أو يرفع قضية طلاق حين يكون  الطرفان مؤمنين. تاجر السيارات المستعملة يتصارع مع نفسه ليعدّل مقياس  كيلومترات السيارة. يواجه العامل اتخاذ قرار، حين ينضم إلى نقابة، ملزم  باستخدام العنف في حالة الإضرابات. هل يقوم النادل المؤمن في الطائرة  بتقديم الخمر؟ هل يشترك الرياضي المؤمن بألعاب رياضية في يوم الرب؟ هل يبيع  صاحب دكاّن مسيحي السجائر المعروف أنها تؤدّي إلى مرض السرطان؟*

*هل من السيّء لمهندس أن يصمّم ناديًا ليلياً أو بناية  كنيسة متحرّرة معاصرة؟ هل تقبل منظمة مسيحية هدية من مصنع خمر؟ أو من مؤمن  يحيا في الخطية؟ هل يقبل صاحب دكان أن يأخذ صندوقاً من البرتقال، أو بعضاً  من المربى من أحد الموزّعين يوم عيد الميلاد؟*
*أفضل قاعدة للتصميم هي ما جاء في النص أعلاه، «ليكون لي  ضمير بلا عثرة من نحو الله والناس». *​


----------



## besm alslib (4 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*


​ 
*اليوم 4 حزيران 2010* 

​*
*
*«عَظِيمٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ وَحَمِيدٌ جِدّاً  وَلَيْسَ لِعَظَمَتِهِ اسْتِقْصَاءٌ.»                 (مزمور 3:145)*


*أعظم فكر يُشغِل به الإنسان فكره هو بلا شك فكر الله.  الأفكار العظيمة تُعظّم الحياة وتشرفها. أفكار تافهة عن الله تُهلك حاملها.*

*الله عظيم جدَّا. بعد وصف رائع عن قوة الله ومجده يقول  أيوب، «هَا هَذه أَطْرَافُ طُرُقِهِ وَمَا أَخْفَضَ الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي  نَسْمَعُهُ مِنْهُ! وَأَمَّا رَعْدُ جَبَرُوتِهِ فَمَنْ يَفْهَمُ؟» (أيوب  14:26). نرى الأطراف فقط ونسمع الهمس. 
يذكرنا كاتب المزامير أن نظرة من الرب تزلزل الأرض ولمسته تفجّر البراكين  (مزمور 32:104).*

*يضع الرب نفسه ليرى أمور السماء (مزمور6:113). عظيم الرب  الذي يدعو الكواكب كلّ بإسمها (مزمور 4:147).*

*يخبرنا أشعياء أن ذيول الرب تملأ الهيكل (أشعياء 1:6)،  ويتركنا لنتخيّل كم هي عظمة محضره الكامل. ثم يصور لنا الله يقيس أعماق  البحار بكفّه ويقيس السموات بالشّبر (اشعياء 12:40). الأمم عنده كنقطة في  دلو وكغبار الميزان تحسب (15:40). غابات لبنان وكل حيواناته ليست كافية  لمحرقة (16:40).*

*يقول النبي ناحوم، «الرَّبُّ فِي الزَّوْبَعَةِ وَفِي  الْعَاصِفِ طَرِيقُهُ وَالسَّحَابُ غُبَارُ رِجْلَيْهِ» (ناحوم 3:1).*

*في وسط وصف أخّاذ لمجد الرب يقول حبقوق، «وَهُنَاكَ  اسْتِتَارُ قُدْرَتِهِ» (حبقوق 4:3). وهذا كلّه يدل على أن لغة الإنسان  تقصر في كل محاولاتها من أن تُصوِّر عظمة الله.*

*وبينما نتأمّل في بعض صفات الله في الأيام القليلة  المقبلة تقودنا هذه الصفات إلى:*
*التعجُّب- لأنه عجيب*
* العبادة- لكونه مَن هو ولكل ما عمل لأجلنا. *
* نثق به- لأنه يستحق ثقتنا الكاملة. *
* نخدمه- واحدة من أعظم إمتيازات الحياة أن نخدم سيّداً كهذا. *
* نقلّده- لأنه يريدنا أن نتقدّم في شبهه. *
* (لكن هنالك صفات لِلّه كالغضب، الذي ينبغي ألاّ نقلّده وأخرى مثل  اللامحدودية ولا يمكننا أن نقلّده.)*
​


----------



## besm alslib (5 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*


*اليوم السبت 5 حزيران 2010* 


*
*
*«لأَنَّهُ...(الله) َيَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ.» 				(يوحنا الأولى 20:3)


* *عِلم الله بكل شيء  يعني أن عنده معرفة كاملة بكل شيء. لم يتعلّم ولن يتعلّم. *
*أحد النصوص الرائعة في هذا الموضوع موجودة في مزمور139:  1-6، كتب داود قائلاً، «يَا رَبُّ قَدِ اخْتَبَرْتَنِي وَعَرَفْتَنِي.  أَنْتَ عَرَفْتَ جُلُوسِي وَقِيَامِي. فَهِمْتَ فِكْرِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ.*
*مَسْلَكِي وَمَرْبَضِي ذَرَّيْتَ وَكُلَّ طُرُقِي  عَرَفْتَ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَلِمَةٌ فِي لِسَانِي إِلاَّ وَأَنْتَ يَا  رَبُّ عَرَفْتَهَا كُلَّهَا. مِنْ خَلْفٍ وَمِنْ قُدَّامٍ حَاصَرْتَنِي  وَجَعَلْتَ عَلَيَّ يَدَكَ. عَجِيبَةٌ هَذهِ الْمَعْرِفَةُ فَوْقِي.  ارْتَفَعَتْ لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُهَا.»*
*في المزمور 4:147، نتعلّم أن الله يحصي الكواكب ويدعوها  بأسمائها. يزداد العجب هذا عندما يخبرنا السّير جيمس جينز أن «مجموع عدد  النجوم في الكون يضاهي مجموع عدد حبات الرمل على شواطئ بحار العالم.»*
*ذكّر الرب تلاميذه أنه لا يسقط حتى عصفور صغير على الأرض  دون علم الآب. وفي نفس القطعة يقول أن كل شعرة في رؤوسنا محصاة (متى  29:10،30).*
*يتضح أن «كُلُّ شَيْءٍ عُرْيَانٌ وَمَكْشُوفٌ لِعَيْنَيْ  ذَلِكَ الَّذِي مَعَهُ أَمْرُنَا» (عبرانيين 13:4)، ممّا يجعلنا أن ننضم  إلى بولس وهو يقول: «يَا لَعُمْقِ غِنَى اللهِ وَحِكْمَتِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ!  مَا أَبْعَدَ أَحْكَامَهُ عَنِ الْفَحْصِ وَطُرُقَهُ عَنِ الِاسْتِقْصَاءِ»  (رومية 33:11).*
*عِلم الله الكامل مليء بالمعاني العملية لكل منّا. هنالك  تحذير. يرى الله كل ما نعمله. لا نستطيع أن نُخفي عنه شيئا ونبقيه سرا.*
*هنالك تعزية. يعرف ما نمرّ به. وكما قال أيوب، «لأَنَّهُ  يَعْرِفُ طَرِيقِي» (أيوب 10:23). يراقب تيهنا ويعد دموعنا في زق» (مزمور  8:56).*
*هنالك تشجيع. يعلم كل شيء عنّا ومع ذلك خلّصنا. يعرف ما  نشعر به في العبادة والصلاة وما لا نستطيع أن نعبّر عنه.*
*هنالك عجب. مع أنه يّعلم كل شيء، يستطيع أن ينسى الخطايا  التي سامحها. وكما قال ديفيد سيماندز: «لا أدري كيف عالمِ كل الأشياء  المقدّس يستطيع أن ينسى، لكنه ينسى.»*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2010)

*الله...أشكرك يارب على كلماتك..
ربنا يعوضكم تاسونى ام جورج...
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## happy angel (5 يونيو 2010)

*"يا رب قد اختبرتني وعرفتني. أنت عرفت جلوسي وقيامي. فهمت فكري من بعيد. مسلكي ومربضي ذريت وكل طرقي عرفت."

الله فاحص القلوب والكلى كل شئ مكشوف أمامه، حتى أعماق فكر الإنسان فهمت فكري من بعيد معرفة الله ليست كالبشر مبنية على الاختبار والمعاشرة. ولأن الله يعرف كل شئ فهو سيدين بالعدل. والله يعرف كل حركاتنا وسكناتنا عرفت جلوسي وقيامي بل تعرف ما أنوي فعله قبل أن أقوم وأعمله، فأنت تعرف فكري من بعيد. ذريت مربضي ومسلكي أنت تعرف تماماً وتحيط بكل شئ مهما كان صغيراً في مسلكي وفي مكان نومي

ميرسى حبيبتى تاملات راااائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *الله...أشكرك يارب على كلماتك..
> ربنا يعوضكم تاسونى ام جورج...
> سلام ونعمه لكم
> *
> ...


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *"يا رب قد اختبرتني وعرفتني. أنت عرفت جلوسي وقيامي. فهمت فكري من بعيد. مسلكي ومربضي ذريت وكل طرقي عرفت."
> 
> الله فاحص القلوب والكلى كل شئ مكشوف أمامه، حتى أعماق فكر الإنسان فهمت فكري من بعيد معرفة الله ليست كالبشر مبنية على الاختبار والمعاشرة. ولأن الله يعرف كل شئ فهو سيدين بالعدل. والله يعرف كل حركاتنا وسكناتنا عرفت جلوسي وقيامي بل تعرف ما أنوي فعله قبل أن أقوم وأعمله، فأنت تعرف فكري من بعيد. ذريت مربضي ومسلكي أنت تعرف تماماً وتحيط بكل شئ مهما كان صغيراً في مسلكي وفي مكان نومي
> 
> ...




*اشكرك اختي الحبيبه على مرورك الغالي *

*ويا رب يكون فيها الفائده *

*ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك *
​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 




*اليوم الاحد 6 حزيران 2010*



*«أَمَا أَمْلَأُ أَنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ  يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟»                 (إرميا 24:23)*​*

* *عندما نتكلم عن الله  كليّ الوجود، نعني أنه موجود في كل مكان وفي نفس الوقت. حدّث أحد  البيوريتانيين (الذين يدعون إلى القداسة الشخصية) ويدعى جان أروسميث عن  فيلسوف وثني سأل مرّة: «أين الله؟» فأجابه المسيحي، «لأسألك أوّلاً، أين لا  يوجد الله؟»*

*كتب أحد الملحدين على جدار، «الله غير موجود.» فجاء ولد  صغير وغطى كلمة غير وصارت الكتابة «الله موجود.»*

*نحن مدينون لداود لأجل ما كتب عن وجود الله في كل مكان  إذ قال، «أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟  إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي  الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ. إِنْ أَخَذْتُ جَنَاحَيِ الصُّبْحِ وَسَكَنْتُ  فِي أَقَاصِي الْبَحْرِ فَهُنَاكَ أَيْضاً تَهْدِينِي يَدُكَ وَتُمْسِكُنِي  يَمِينُكَ.» (مزمور139: 7-10).*

*عندما نتكلم عن الله كليّ الوجود يجب أن ننتبه ألاّ  نربطه بوحدة الوجود التي تقول أن الله في كل شيء وفي بعض أشكاله يعبد الناس  الأشجار والأنهر أو قوى الطبيعة. الإله الحقيقي يسيطر على الكون ويملأ  الكون ولكنه منفصل عن الكون وهو أعظم من الكون.*

*ما هو التأثير الذي ينبغي أن يطبقّ عن حقيقية وجود الله  الكليّ على حياة شعبه؟*

*نتذكّر أننا لا نستطيع الإختباء من الله. لا يمكن  التهرّب منه. 
لنا عزاء شديد في معرفة كونه دوماً مع شعبه. لا يتركنا أبداً. لن نكون  وحيدين أبداً.*

*هنالك تحدٍّ لنا. لأنه دائماً معنا، فينبغي أن نسلُك في  القداسة منفصلين عن العالم. 
لقد وعدنا بحضوره بطريقة فريدة حيثما يجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بإسمه: يكون في  الوسط. وهذا يجب أن يلهبنا بالوقار الشديد والقداسة في مجامع القدّيسين. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يونيو 2010)

*نتذكّر أننا لا نستطيع الإختباء من الله. لا يمكن  التهرّب منه. 
لنا عزاء شديد في معرفة كونه دوماً مع شعبه. لا يتركنا أبداً. لن نكون  وحيدين أبداً.

**أشكرك تاسونى ام جورج على التاملات الرائعة*
*الرب يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## besm alslib (6 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *نتذكّر أننا لا نستطيع الإختباء من الله. لا يمكن  التهرّب منه.
> لنا عزاء شديد في معرفة كونه دوماً مع شعبه. لا يتركنا أبداً. لن نكون  وحيدين أبداً.
> 
> **أشكرك تاسونى ام جورج على التاملات الرائعة*
> *الرب يبارك خدمتكم*​




*اشكرك اخي على متابعتك الغاليه *
​


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 

*اليوم الاثنين 7 حزيران*​ 

*«قَدْ مَلَكَ الرَّبُّ الاله الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.» (رؤيا 6:19) *​ 


*الله كليّ القدرة. وهذا معناه أنه يستطيع أن يعمل كل شيء وهذا لا يتناقض مع صفاته الأخرى. إليك الشهادات الكتابية الموحدة! «أنَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ» (تكوين 1:17). «هَلْ يَسْتَحِيلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ شَيْءٌ؟» (تكوين 14:18). «قَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ تَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَلاَ يَعْسُرُ عَلَيْكَ أَمْرٌ» (أيوب 2:42). «لاَ يَعْسُرُ عَلَيْكَ شَيْءٌ» (إرميا 17:32). «عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ» (متى 26:19). «لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَى اللهِ» (لوقا37:1).*
*لكنه معلوم أن الله لا يستطيع أن يعمل ما هو مناف لشخصه. فمثلاً، يستحيل على الله أن يكذب (عبرانيين 18:6). لا يستطيع أن ينكر ذاته (تيموثاوس الثانية 13:2). لا يستطيع أن يخطيء لأنه قدوس مطلق. لا يستطيع أن يُحبط أحدًا لأنه يمكن الإعتماد الكليّ عليه.*
*تظهر قدرة الله الكلية في خليقته وفي حفظه الكون، في عنايته الإلهية، في خلاص الخطاة، وفي دينونة غير التائبين. أعظم مظهر لقدرته في العهد القديم كان الخروج، وفي العهد الجديد كان قيامة المسيح. *
*الله كلّي القدرة فلا يستطيع أي شخص أن يحارب ضده بنجاح. «لَيْسَ حِكْمَةٌ وَلاَ فِطْنَةٌ وَلاَ مَشُورَةٌ تُجَاهَ الرَّبِّ» (أمثال 30:21).*
*الله كليّ القدرة فالمؤمن يقف مع الجانب المنتصر. فهو مع الله يكوّن الأكثرية. «إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ مَعَنَا فَمَنْ عَلَيْنَا؟» (رومية 31:8). *
*الله كلي القدرة فبالصلاة نتعامل مع مملكة اللامستحيل. نسخر من المستحيلات ونقول، «يتم كل شيء.»*
*الله كلي القدرة فلنا فيه التعزية التي لا توصف:*​ 
*يستطيع المخلّص أن يحل كل المشاكل،*
*يستطيع أن يفك كل ارتباكات الحياة. *
*لا شيء غير مستطاع عند يسوع،*
*لا شيء مُحال عنده. *
*«عندما أتّكل في ضعفي على قدرته، يبدو كل شيء خفيفاً.» *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2010)

*الله كلي القدرة فبالصلاة نتعامل مع مملكة اللامستحيل. نسخر من المستحيلات ونقول، «يتم كل شيء.»*
*الله كلي القدرة فلنا فيه التعزية التي لا توصف:* 
*يستطيع المخلّص أن يحل كل المشاكل،*
*يستطيع أن يفك كل ارتباكات الحياة. *
*لا شيء غير مستطاع عند يسوع،*
*لا شيء مُحال عنده. *
*«عندما أتّكل في ضعفي على قدرته، يبدو كل شيء خفيفاً.» *​ 
*كلمات راااااااااااااااااااائعة يا تاسونى...
معزية جدآآآآآآآآآآآآ
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.





*​


----------



## asmicheal (7 يونيو 2010)

*يستطيع المخلّص أن يحل كل المشاكل،*
*يستطيع أن يفك كل ارتباكات الحياة. *
*لا شيء غير مستطاع عند يسوع،*
*لا شيء مُحال عنده. *


:download:


العجيب اننا نعرف ذلك 
ولا نزال نطلب غيرة 
نطلب عقولنا والبشر وحلولهم العقيمة البشرية 

كل ما علمنى اب اعترافى القديس 
فى كفة والكفة الاخرى 
تسليمة لى 
ان انسكاب النفس ب وفى الصلاة 
هو الحل 


لا انسى صلواتة ودموعة ومذبح خدمتة 
الذى يضع علية 
كل الهموم والمشاكل 
ليخرج قويا متجددا فرحا بعمل اللة 
ولسان حالة 

تعالوا وانظروا ما اقوى وما اطيب اللة وحلولة الالهية 

نعم يا رب 
علمنى انك 


*«قَدْ مَلَكَ الرَّبُّ الاله الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.» (رؤيا 6:19) *​


القادر الفعال القوى الوحيد بكل حياتى 
وارمقنى دائما وضع كل خطواتى على طريقك 
ارشدنى علمنى وحتى ادبنى وانا فى حضنك 

بيدك اجرح خطاياى وبمشرط جراح ماهر نقّى خفايا نفسى وحنايا قلبى 
وبيدك الاخرى طيب جروحى والقى بهمومى فى حضنك 

اجعل كل صليب فى حياتى قيامة ونصرة وقوة وتجديد وظهور وقبول واعلان 
لعملك فيا وليا 

يا سيدى 
وحدك 
يا ملك حياتى 
يا الهى 


​


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *الله كلي القدرة فبالصلاة نتعامل مع مملكة اللامستحيل. نسخر من المستحيلات ونقول، «يتم كل شيء.»*
> *الله كلي القدرة فلنا فيه التعزية التي لا توصف:*
> *يستطيع المخلّص أن يحل كل المشاكل،*
> *يستطيع أن يفك كل ارتباكات الحياة. *
> ...


 

*اشكرك اخي على مرورك ومتابعتك الغاليين*

*الرب يباركك اخي الغالي*​


----------



## besm alslib (7 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *يستطيع المخلّص أن يحل كل المشاكل،*
> 
> *يستطيع أن يفك كل ارتباكات الحياة. *
> *لا شيء غير مستطاع عند يسوع،*
> ...


 


*آميــــــن*

*اشكرك حبيبتي على اضافتك الغاليه والمميزه *

*الرب يباركك *​


----------



## happy angel (8 يونيو 2010)

> *لكنه معلوم أن الله لا يستطيع أن يعمل ما هو مناف لشخصه. فمثلاً، يستحيل على الله أن يكذب (عبرانيين 18:6). لا يستطيع أن ينكر ذاته (تيموثاوس الثانية 13:2). لا يستطيع أن يخطيء لأنه قدوس مطلق. لا يستطيع أن يُحبط أحدًا لأنه يمكن الإعتماد الكليّ عليه.
> تظهر قدرة الله الكلية في خليقته وفي حفظه الكون، في عنايته الإلهية، في خلاص الخطاة، وفي دينونة غير التائبين. أعظم مظهر لقدرته في العهد القديم كان الخروج، وفي العهد الجديد كان قيامة المسيح.
> الله كلّي القدرة فلا يستطيع أي شخص أن يحارب ضده بنجاح. «لَيْسَ حِكْمَةٌ وَلاَ فِطْنَةٌ وَلاَ مَشُورَةٌ تُجَاهَ الرَّبِّ» (أمثال 30:21).
> الله كليّ القدرة فالمؤمن يقف مع الجانب المنتصر. فهو مع الله يكوّن الأكثرية. «إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ مَعَنَا فَمَنْ عَلَيْنَا؟» (رومية 31:8). *​




*ميرسى حبيبتى تاملات جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
يثبت للاهميه*​


----------



## besm alslib (8 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى تاملات جميلة جدااا*
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​
> *يثبت للاهميه*​


 
*الجميل بجد هو اطلالتك الغاليه *
 
*واللي بتنور اي موضوع *

*اشكرك اختي الحبيبه على مرورك اللي بعتز فيه *

*وعلى التثبيت *

*الرب يباركك ويحافظ عليكي*​


----------



## besm alslib (8 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 

*اليوم الثلاثاء 8 حزيران*​



*«اللّهِ الْحَكِيمِ وَحْدهُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.» (رومية 27:16)*​ 

*حكمة الله كخيط، يمتد من خلال كل الكتاب المقدس. فمثلاً «عِنْدهُ الْحِكْمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ. لَهُ الْمَشُورَةُ وَالْفِطْنَةُ عِنْدهُ الْعِزُّ وَالْفَهْمُ. لَهُ الْمُضِلُّ وَالْمُضَلُّ» (أيوب 16،13:12). «مَا أَعْظَمَ أَعْمَالَكَ يَا رَبُّ! كُلَّهَا بِحِكْمَةٍ صَنَعْتَ.*
*مَلآنَةٌ الأَرْضُ مِنْ غِنَاكَ.» (مزمور 24:104). «الرَّبُّ بِالْحِكْمَةِ أَسَّسَ الأَرْضَ. أَثْبَتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِالْفَهْمِ» (أمثال 19:3). «لِيَكُنِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ مُبَارَكاً مِنَ الأَزَلِ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ لأَنَّ لَهُ الْحِكْمَةَ وَالْجَبَرُوتَ» (دانيال20:2). «لأَنَّهُ إِذْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ فِي حِكْمَةِ اللهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ اسْتَحْسَنَ اللهُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِجَهَالَةِ الْكِرَازَةِ» (كورنثوس الأولى 21:1). «بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي صَارَ لَنَا حِكْمَةً مِنَ اللهِ...» (كورنثوس الأولى30:1). *
*تشير حكمة الله إلى الفطنة الكاملة، حسن التمييز الصائب وقراراته المعصومة. وصفها أحدهم بالقدرة على إنجاز أفضل النتائج الممكنة بأفضل الوسائل المتاحة. هي أكثر من المعرفة. إنها القدرة في استعمال المعرفة بطريقة صحيحة.*
*أعمال الله تُعبّر عن حكمته. التصميم البارع لجسد الإنسان مثلاً، يحمل التقدير البالغ.*
*تظهر حكمة الله في خطة الخلاص. يخبرنا الإنجيل كيف سُدِّد عقاب الخطية، استوفى عدل الله مطلبه، رحمته أُعطيت بالبرّ، وصار حال المؤمن بيسوع أفضل مما كانت في آدم حتى ولو لم يسقط.*
*والآن بعد أن خلصنا، تتكلم حكمة الله بكل عزاء لأرواحنا. نعلم أن الله بحكمته لا يمكن أن يخطئ. ورغم وجود أمور كثيرة في الحياة يصعب فهمها، نعلم أن الله لا يمكن أن يخطئ.*
*يمكننا أن نثق ثقة عمياء بقيادته، إنه يعرف النهاية منذ البداية. يعرف طريق البركات التي لا ندركها نحن. طريقه كامل.*
*وأخيراً، يريدنا أن ننمو في الحكمة. أن نكون حكماء للخير (رومية 19:16). ينبغي أن نسلك بالتدقيق، كحكماء، مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة (أفسس 16،15:5). يجب أن نكون حكماء كالحياّت، وبسطاء كالحمام (متى 16:10). *​


----------



## happy angel (8 يونيو 2010)

*الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، صَارَ لَنَا حِكْمَةً مِنَ اللهِ وَبِرًّا وَقَدَاسَةً وَفِدَاءً (1كورنثوس 1: 30)

لقد أرسل الله مسيحه إلى البشر، حكمة وبراً وفداءً. ولما كانت مخافة الرب هي رأس الحكمة، فمن يدرس سيرة المسيح، يتعلم مخافة الله ويعرف محبته الكريمة،
يسوع المسيح  هو الوحيد، الذي وُلد من روح الله. وهو كلمة العلي الذي تجسد وحل بيننا مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً. طوبى لك أن إدركت وضاعتك في ضوء جلاله وهنيئاً لك إن كانت محبته موضوعاً لطموحك. لقد جاء لكي يغير حياتك. تأمل سلوكه، تدرك حضور الله في عالمنا *​


----------



## asmicheal (9 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*

9 حزيران


«قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ، الرَّبُّ الْإِلَهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي كَانَ وَالْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي.» (رؤيا 8:4) 


عندما نتكلم عن قدسيّة الله نعني أنه كلّي القداسة روحياً وخلقياً كامل في أفكاره، في أعماله وفي كل شيء آخر. وهو مطلق الطهارة من الخطية ومن النجاسة. لا يمكن أن يكون إلاّ طاهراً. 
كثيرة هي شهادات الكتاب عن قداسته. إليك بعض الأمثلة. «لانِّي قُدُّوسٌ الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ» (لاويين 2:19). «لَيْسَ قُدُّوسٌ مِثْلَ الرَّبِّ» (صموئيل الأول 2:2). «يَا رَبُّ إِلَهِي قُدُّوسِي...عَيْنَاكَ أَطْهَرُ مِنْ أَنْ تَنْظُرَا الشَّرَّ» (حبقوق31،12:1). «لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً.» (يعقوب 13:1).
«إِنَّ اللهَ نُورٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمَةٌ الْبَتَّةَ» (يوحنا الأولى 5:1). «...لأَنَّكَ وَحْدَكَ قُدُّوسٌ» (رؤيا 4:15). حتى الكواكب غير نقية في عينيه (أيوب 5:25). يُعلّمنا الكهنوت ونظام الذبائح في العهد القديم عن قداسة الله. علماً بأن الخطية فصلت ما بين الله والإنسان، وينبغي أن يكون هناك طريق لجسر الهوّة، وأنه يمكن الإقتراب إلى الله القدوس فقط على أساس دم الذبيحة الضحية.
أُعلنت قداسة الله بطريقة فريدة على الصليب. عندما نظر الله ورأى ابنه حاملاً خطايانا، تخلّى عن ابنه الحبيب أثناء هذه الساعات الثلاث من الظلمة.
وتطبيق هذا لنا واضح جداً. إرادة الله لنا أن نكون قديسين «لأَنَّ هَذهِ هِيَ إِرَادَةُ الله قَدَاسَتُكُمْ» (تسالونيكي الأولى 3:4). «بَلْ نَظِيرَ الْقُدُّوسِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ، كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً قِدِّيسِينَ فِي كُلِّ سِيرَةٍ» (بطرس الأولى15:1).
تغنّى ت. بيني في القداسة المطلوبة للوقوف في حضرة الرب. 
نور أبدي، نور أبدي! كم ينبغي أن تكون الروح طاهرة
لتقف أمام نورك، فلا تخبو، لكن بفرح ساكن
تحيا وتنظر إليك. 
تفيض قلوبنا عبادة عندما ندرك أن تلك الطهارة الضرورية تأتينا من خلال إيماننا بالرب يسوع.


----------



## besm alslib (9 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا حبيبتي لاضافتك للتامل *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2010)

كم ينبغي أن تكون الروح طاهرة
لتقف أمام نورك، فلا تخبو، لكن بفرح ساكن
تحيا وتنظر إليك.

*قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤوت السماء والارض
 مملؤتان من مجدك وكرامتك.*​


----------



## asmicheal (9 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا حبيبتي لاضافتك للتامل *​


 

:download:


انتى تؤمرى غاليتى


----------



## besm alslib (9 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> انتى تؤمرى غاليتى


 

*ما يؤمر عليكي ظالم يا رب*

*ويسلملي ذوقك حبيبتي*​


----------



## besm alslib (10 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 





*اليوم الخميس 10 حزيران 2010*



*«لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ لاَ أَتَغَيَّرُ.»                 (ملاخي 6:3)*​*

* *«الثبات» كلمة تدل  على صفة الله الذي لا يتغيّر. لا يتغيّر في كينونته ولا يتغيّر في صفاته  وكذلك لا يتغيّر في مبادئه التي يعمل بها.*

*يقارن كاتب المزامير ما بين التغيير في مصير الأرض  والسماوات وبين ثبات الله: «هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَأَنْتَ تَبْقَى» (مزمور  26:102). يصف يعقوب الله قائلاً: «...أَبي الأَنْوَارِ، الَّذِي لَيْسَ  عِنْدهُ تَغْيِيرٌ وَلاَ ظِلُّ دَوَرَانٍ» (يعقوب 17:1).*

*هنالك آيات أخرى تذكّرنا أن الله لا يندم. «ليْسَ اللهُ  إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ وَلا ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ» (عدد 19:23).  «نَصِيحُ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاَ يَكْذِبُ وَلاَ يَنْدَمُ» (صموئيل الأول 29:15).*

*لكن ماذا نقول عن الأعداد التي تقول أن الله يندم؟  «فَحَزِنَ الرَّبُّ انَّهُ عَمِلَ الانْسَانَ فِي الأرْضِ وَتَأسَّفَ فِي  قَلْبِهِ» (تكوين 6:6). «...وَالرَّبُّ نَدِمَ لأَنَّهُ مَلَّكَ شَاوُلَ  عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ» (صموئيل الأول 35:15ب). أنظر أيضاً خروج 4:32 ويونان  10:3).*

*لا يوجد تناقض. يعمل الله دائماً بهذين المبدأين: يكافئ  الطاعة ويعاقب العصيان. عندما ينتقل الإنسان من الطاعة إلى التمرد، يبقى  الله أميناً لشخصه وينتقل من المبدأ الأول إلى الثاني. ويبدو هذا لنا كأنه  ندامة، وهكذا يوصف في لغة الإنسان. ولكن لا يدل هذا على ندامة وتغيّر الله.  *

*الله دوماً هو هو. وفي الواقع هذا أحد أسمائه.  «...أَنْتَ هُوَ الإِلَهُ وَحْدَكَ لِكُلِّ مَمَالِكِ الأَرْضِ. أَنْتَ  صَنَعْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ» (أشعياء 16:37). ونفس هذا الإسم موجود  في صموئيل الثاني 28:7 ومزمور27:102 وأشعياء 4:41. *

*ثبات الله كان تعزية لقدّيسيه على مرّ الأجيال، وموضوع  تسابيحهم. فقد كتب أحدهم ترنيمة تقول أننا نرى التغيير والفساد في كل شيء  ونرجو الله أن يثبت فينا.*

*هذه صفة ينبغي لنا أن نتمثّل بها. ينبغي أن نكون ثابتين،  راسخين وملتزمين. لا نمثلّ الآب أمام العالم إن نكون متردّدين ومتقلبّين.*

*«إِذاً يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ كُونُوا رَاسِخِينَ  غَيْرَ مُتَزَعْزِعِينَ مُكْثِرِينَ فِي عَمَلِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ  عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ تَعَبَكُمْ لَيْسَ بَاطِلاً فِي الرَّبِّ» (كورنثوس  الأولى 58:15). *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2010)

*لا يوجد تناقض. يعمل الله دائماً بهذين المبدأين: يكافئ الطاعة ويعاقب العصيان. عندما ينتقل الإنسان من الطاعة إلى التمرد، يبقى الله أميناً لشخصه وينتقل من المبدأ الأول إلى الثاني. ويبدو هذا لنا كأنه ندامة، وهكذا يوصف في لغة الإنسان. ولكن لا يدل هذا على ندامة وتغيّر الله.

**حلوة كتيييييييير الكلمات دى
ربنا يعوضكم*​


----------



## besm alslib (11 يونيو 2010)

*اشكرك اخي الغالي لمتابعتك للتاملات *

*الرب يفرح قلبك و يباركك*​


----------



## besm alslib (11 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 


*اليوم الجمعه 11 حزيران*​ 


*«فِي هَذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لخَطَايَانَا.» (يوحنا الأولى 10:4) *​ 


*المحبة هي تلك الصفة التي تحدو بالله أن يجود بعطف غير محدود على الغير. تظهر محبته بالعطايا الحسنة والكاملة لمن يحبهم.*
*نقدّم فقط بعض الآيات من ضمن الآلاف التي تتكلم عن المحبة! «مَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَدَمْتُ لَكِ الرَّحْمَةَ» (إرميا 3:31). «وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا» (رومية 8:5).*
*«اَللهُ الَّذِي هُوَ غَنِيٌّ فِي الرَّحْمَةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ مَحَبَّتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّنَا بِهَا» (أفسس 4:2). وطبعاً أجمل آية مشهورة لدى الجميع، «لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ» (يوحنا 16:3).*
*عندما يقول يوحنا أن «اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ» (يوحنا الأولى 8:4)، يؤكّد أن المحبة هي عنصر أساسي في الطبيعة الإلهية. لا نعبد المحبة، بل إله المحبة.*
*لا بداية ولا نهاية لمحبته. غير محدودة بأبعادها. مطلقة الطهارة، بدون ذرة من الأنانية أو من الخطية. المحبة مضحّية لا تحسب التكاليف. تطلب صالح الغير، ولا تنتظر شيئاً بالمقابل. تضم الأحباء وغير الأحباء، الأعداء كما الأصدقاء. لا تنصب بسبب فضائل مستقبلها، بل بسبب صلاح المعطي.*
*التطبيق العملي لهذا الحقّ العظيم واضح. «فكونوا متمثّلين بالله» يقول بولس، «كَأَوْلاَدٍ أَحِبَّاءَ،» *
*«وَاسْلُكُوا فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ كَمَا أَحَبَّنَا الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا» (أفسس 2،1:5). ينبغي أن ترتفع محبتنا إلى الرب، تفيض نحو الإخوة وتوجّه للعالم غير المُخلَّص.*
*يجب أن يلهمنا التأمل بالمحبة بالعبادة العميقة. بينما نسقط على قدميه، ينبغي أن نردّد:*
*كيف تحبّني بهذه المحبة لتكون نوراً لقلبي. *​


----------



## besm alslib (12 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 



​
*اليوم السبت 12 حزيران 2010*



*«وَإِلَهُ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ الَّذِي دَعَانَا إِلَى  مَجْدهِ الأَبَدِيِّ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ ...»                 (بطرس الأولى 10:5)*​*

* *نعمة الله هي عطفه  وقبوله لمن لا يستحقّونها، بل بالأحرى يستحقّون العكس تماماً، لكنهم يؤمنون  بالرب يسوع المسيح رباً ومخلصًا.*

*نورد فيما يلي أبرز أربع آيات عن النعمة! *

*«لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا  النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا» (يوحنا 17:1). *

*«مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ  الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ» (رومية 24:3). *

*«فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمُ افْتَقَرَ وَهُوَ غَنِيٌّ، لِكَيْ  تَسْتَغْنُوا أَنْتُمْ بِفَقْرهِ.»  (كورنثوس  الثانية 9:8). *

*«لأَنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ،  وَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ. هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ. لَيْسَ  مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ كَيْلاَ يَفْتَخِرَ أَحَدٌ»   (أفسس9،8:2). *

*يمجّد البعض نعمة الله على أنها فضيلة الله الرئيسية.  فقد كتب صموئيل ديفيز مثلا:
*

*يا إله العجائب العظيم، كل طرقك تُظهر صفاتك الإلهية،  لكن ضياء مجد نعمتك تلمع فوق الكل:*

*مَن مثلك إله غفور؟ أو مَن عنده نعمة غنيّة ومجانيّة؟*

*لكن مَن يمكنه تفضيل صفة مِن صفاته على الأخرى؟*

*فإن الله إله النعمة دائماً، في العهد القديم كما في  الجديد. لكن ظهرت هذه السمة من شخصه بطريقة جديدة آسرة بمجيء المسيح.*

*عندما نفهم شيئاً عن نعمة الله، نصير عبدةً إلى الأبد.  نسأل أنفسنا، «لماذا اختارني؟ لماذا سفك الرب يسوع دمه لمن لا يستحق ذلك؟  لماذا لم يخلّصني الله من الجحيم فقط، بل أيضاً باركني ببركات روحية في  السماويات الآن، وكتب لي أن أقضي الأبدية في السماء معه؟ فلا عجب إذاً أننا  نرنِّم قائلين ما أعظم تلك النعمة التي خلّصتني أنا البائس.*

*يريد الله أن تثمر نعمته في حياتنا لتفيض على الآخرين.*

*يريدنا أن نكون لطفاء في معاملاتنا مع الآخرين. ليكن  كلامنا دائماً بنعمة مملّحاً بملح. (كولوسي 6:4).*

*ينبغي أن نفتقر ليستغني الآخرون (كورنثوس الثانية 9:8). *
*يجب أن نظهر اللطف والقبول لغير المستحقّين ولغير  الأحباء. *​


----------



## besm alslib (12 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 



*اليوم الاحد 13 حزيران 2010*
​*
*
*«اَللهُ الَّذِي هُوَ غَنِيٌّ فِي الرَّحْمَةِ.»                 (أفسس 4:2)*​*


* *رحمة الله هي شفقته،  لطفه وحنانه على المذنبين، على الضعفاء، على المكروبين وعلى المحتاجين.*

*يشدّد الكتاب على أن الله غني بالرحمة (أفسس 4:2) وكثير  الرحمة (مزمور 5:86) (بطرس الأولى 3:1)، عظمت إلى السماوات (مزمور10:57).*

*لأنه مثل ارتفاع السماوات فوق الأرض قويَت رحمته على  خائفيه (مزمور 11:103). *

*يُعرف الله ب «أَبُو الرَّأْفَةِ» (كورنثوس الثانية  3:1)، وهو «كثير الرحمة ورؤوف» (يعقوب 11:5).*

*لا محاباة عنده في عطاء الرحمة: «فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ  شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ  وَالظَّالِمِينَ» (متى 45:5). لا يخلص أحد بأعمال البر (تيطس 5:3) بل  بنعمته الإلهية (خروج 19:33، رومية 15:9). نعمته تدوم للأبد لخائفيه (مزمور  1:136، لوقا 50:1) لكن لغير النادمين تكون في حياتهم الأرضية فقط.*

*هنالك فَرق بين النعمة والرحمة. تعني النعمة أن الله  يمطر ببركاته على من لا يستحقها. والرحمة تعني أن الله لا ينزل بي العقاب  الذي أستحق.*

*لكل تعليم كتابي واجب مُلحق به. تتطلّب مراحم الله  أوّلاً وقبل كل شيء أن نقدّم أجسادنا ذبيحة حيّة مقدسة مرضية لله (رومية  1:12) وهذا أعظم شيء معقول، منطقي وعقلاني يمكننا أن نعمله.*

*وكذلك يريدنا الله أن نكون رحماء الواحد تجاه الآخر.  مكافأة خاصة تنتظر الرحماء: «...لأنهم يُرحمون» (متى 7:5). يريد الرب رحمة  لا ذبيحة (متى 13:9)، أي، لا تُقبل أعمال التضحية العظيمة إن كانت منفصلة  عن التقوى الشخصية.*

*السامريّ الصالح هو الذي أظهر الرحمة لقريبه. نظهر  الرحمة عندما نُطعم الجائع، نُلبس الفقير، نعود المريض، نفتقد الأرامل  والأيتام ونبكي مع الباكين.*

*نكون رحماء عندما لا نغتنم الفرصة لننتقم من شخص أساء  إلينا، أو عندما نظهر العطف على من سقطوا. 
لنتذكّر مَن نحن، ينبغي أن نطلب الرحمة لأنفسنا (عبرانيين 16:4) وللغير  (غلاطية 16:6، تيموثاوس الأولى2:1).*
*وأخيراً ينبغي أن تدفع الرحمة قلوبنا لتتغنّى بتسبيحاته.  *​


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2010)

*


15 حزيران 

«لأَنَّ مَرَاحِمَهُ لاَ تَزُولُ. هِيَ جَدِيدَةٌ فِي كُلِّ صَبَاحٍ. كَثِيرَةٌ أَمَانَتُكَ» (مراثي أرميا 23،22:3). 

الله أمين وصادق. لا يمكنه أن يكذب أو يخدع. لا يتراجع عن كلامه. جدير بالثقة كلياًّ. لا يفشل أبداً أي من وعوده. 

«ليْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ وَلا ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَل يَقُولُ وَلا يَفْعَلُ؟ أَوْ يَتَكَلمُ وَلا يَفِي؟ (عدد19:23). «فَاعْلمْ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ هُوَ اللهُ الإِلهُ الأَمِينُ» (تثنية9:7). «إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ أَمَانَتُكَ» (مزمور90:119). 

تـظهر أمانة الله في دعوته لنا إلى شركة ابنه (كورنثوس الأولى9:1). تظهر بعدم سماحه لتجربتنا في أكثر ممّا نتحمّل (كورنثوس الأولى13:10). تظهر في طريقة تثبيتنا وحفظنا من الشرير (تسالونيكي الثانية3:3). حتى ولو كان البعض لا يؤمن بهذا، «يَبْقَى أَمِيناً، لَنْ يَقْدِرَ أَنْ يُنْكِرَ نَفْسَهُ.» (تيموثاوس الثانية13:2). 

الرب يسوع هو الحقّ المتجسّد (يوحنا6:14). كلمة الله هي الحق المُقدِّس (يوحنا 17:17). «لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً» (رومية4:3). 

معرفة الله الأمين والصادق تملأ أرواحنا بالثقة. نعلم أن كلمته لا تفشل، سيقوم بما وعد به (عبرانيين23:10). نعلم، مثلاً، أننا مضمونون في الأبدية، لأنه قال أن لا أحد من خرافه يهلك (يوحنا28:10). نعلم أننا لن نحتاج لأنه وعد أن يسدِّد كل حاجاتنا (فيليبي 19:4). 

يريد الله من شعبه أن يكون أميناً وصادقاً. يريدنا أن نكون صادقين في كلامنا. يريدنا أن يُعتمَد علينا في المحافظة على مواعيدنا. ينبغي ألا نُؤخذ بالكذب، بالمغالاة أو بنصف الحقيقة. ينبغي أن نكون أمناء في الوفاء بوعودنا. ينبغي على المؤمنين، من بين كل الناس، أن يكونوا أمناء في المحافظة على نذورهم الزوجية. ينبغي أن يكونوا أوفياء يظهرون التزاماتهم في الكنيسة، في العمل وفي البيت. 


*​


----------



## besm alslib (15 يونيو 2010)

*اشكرك اختي الحبيبه على نقلك التامل*

*الرب يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2010)

*تامل كتييير حلو.

فعلآ التأملات الروحية غذاء للنفس والروح
ربنا يعوضكم
*​


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*


*

اليوم الخميس 17 حزيران 2010


«إِلَى عُمْقِ اللهِ تَتَّصِلُ أَمْ إِلَى  نِهَايَةِ الْقَدِيرِ تَنْتَهِي؟» 				(أيوب 7:11)


* *هنالك صفات أخرى  لِلّه ينبغي أن نذكرها، حتى ولو باختصار.*
*التأمل بهذه الصفات الإلهية ترفع الروح من الأرض إلى  السماء، من التافه إلى الفائق.*
*الله بارّ، أي عادل، مُنصف وعادل في جميع معاملاته. هو  «إِلَهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ» (أشعياء 21:45).*
*الله غير مُدرَك (أيوب 8،7:11). يفوق فهم العقل البشري  لعظمته. وكما قال ستيفان شارنوك، «ظاهر أن الله موجود. لكن ليس ظاهر ما  هو.» وقال ريشتار بكستر، «يمكنك أن تعرف الله، لكن لا يمكنك فهمه.»
الله أبدي- بلا بداية وبلا نهاية (مزمور 90: 1-4). حياته مدى الأبدية.*
*الله صالح- (ناحوم 7:1). «الرَّبُّ صَالِحٌ لِلْكُلِّ  وَمَرَاحِمُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَعْمَالِهِ» (مزمور 9:145).*
*الله غير محدود- (ملوك الأول 27:8). لا حدود له ولا  قيود. «عظمته تفوق أي مقياس، أو تفكير أو خيال بشري.»*
*الله موجود من ذاته - (خروج 14:3). لم يأخذ وجوده من أي  مصدر خارجي. هو نبع حياته كما هو للجميع. 
الله مكتفٍ ذاتياً- أي أن كل حاجاته ضمن الثالوث الأقدس.*
*الله متعالٍ- بعيد فوق الكون والزمان، ومنفصل عن الخليقة  المادية.*
*وصِفة أخيرة نذكرها من صفات الله هي أنه ذو عِلم مُسبق-  يختلف المؤمنون في موضوع معرفة الله المسبقة التي تصمّم من يَخلُص، أو هي  مجرّد معرفة من سيؤمن بالمُخلِِّص. وبحسب رومية 29:8 أعتقد أن الله قد  اختار بعض الأفراد وأصدر أمراً بأن كل الذين يعرفهم سيتمجدّون في النهاية.*
*وهكذا نأتي إلى نهاية تأملّنا في صفات الله. لكن هذا  موضوع لا نهاية له. الله عظيم، مهوب، ورهيب ننظر فقط كما في مرآة. إنه غير  محدود، لا يمكن معرفته بالكامل بعقول محدودة. سنتمعّن بعجائب شخصه طول  الأبدية ونظل نقول، «لم نسمع النصف بعد.» *
​


----------



## besm alslib (18 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 




*اليوم الجمعه 18حزيران 2010*​ 


*«اَلدِّيَانَةُ الطَّاهِرَةُ النَّقِيَّةُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الآبِ هِيَ هَذهِ: افْتِقَادُ الْيَتَامَى وَالأَرَامِلِ فِي ضِيقَتِهِمْ، وَحِفْظُ الإِنْسَانِ نَفْسَهُ بِلاَ دَنَسٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.» (يعقوب 27:1)*​ 




*لم يقصد يعقوب بكتابة هذه الكلمات أن المؤمن عندما يقوم بهذه الأعمال فقد قام بكل ما يُطلب منه. لكنه يقول أن مِثالَين للديانة المُثلى هما زيارة الأيتام والأرامل ليحافِظ على نقاوة نفسه.*​


*ربما نظن أنه قد ركَّزَّ على الوعظ التفسيري، أو عمل المبشرين أو ربح النفوس الشخصي. كلاّ. يفكِّر أولاً بزيارة مَن هُم بحاجة.*​ 
*يذكّرنا الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى شيوخ الكنيسة في أفسس كيف قام هو بزيارات من بيت إلى بيت (أعمال 20:20). يَعتبر ج. داربي الزيارات أهم جزء من العمل. وكتب يقول: «تدق الساعة مُعلِنة مرور الساعات، يسمعها المارة، لكن يستمر داخل الساعة في العمل وبالدق وبتحريك العقربَين. أعتقد أن الزيارات يجب أن تكون عملك الأساسي، وتقبل بالباقي كما يأتي. أخشى ضياع الشهادة العلنية إن لم يكن هناك عمل خاص.»*​ 
*كانت سيدة أرملة متقدّمة في السن تعيش وحدها ووصل بها الحال إلى احتياجها لمساعدة الجيران والأصدقاء. وقد حافظت على كتابة يوميّاتها في مفكّرة ذاكرة كل شيء وكل حدث خلال النهار وخاصة اتصالها بالعالم الخارجي. وفي أحد الأيام لاحَظ الجيران أنهم لا يرون أي علامة للحياة في بيتها منذ عدّة أيام. تمّ استدعاء الشرطة ليدخلوا البيت، فوجدوا أنها قد فارقت الحياة منذ أيام. وقبل وفاتها بثلاثة أيام، كُتب في ذلك اليوم «لم يحضر أحد،» «لم يحضر أحد،» «لم يحضر أحد.»*
*في انشغالنا بأعمالنا اليومية يسهل علينا نسيان المتوحّدين، المحتاجين والعاجزين. نضع الأولوية في أمور أخرى، وفي الغالب نركِّز خدماتنا لما هو أكثر علانية وفِتنَة. لكن إذا رغبنا في أن تكون ديانتنا طاهرة غير نجسة، ينبغي ألاّ نهمل اليتامى والأرامل، المُسنّين والمُقعَدين. للرب اهتمام خاص بمن يحتاجون إلى مساعدة، والمكافأة تنتظر كل من يهبّ لتسديد هذه الحاجة. *​


----------



## besm alslib (19 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 




*اليوم السبت 19 حزيران 2010*​
*«...وَكَأَيَّامِكَ رَاحَتُكَ.»                 (تثنية 25:33)*​*

* *يَعِد الله أن يعطي  شعبه القوة بحسب حاجتهم في الوقت المعيّن. لا يَعِد أن يعطيهم قبل وقت  الحاجة، لكن عندما تأتي الأزمة، تكون النعمة جاهزة لتسدّد الحاجة.*

*ربما يدعوك الله لاختبار مرض أو ضيق. لو كنت تَعلَم  مسبقا كم سيكون الإمتحان صعباً، فتقول: «أعرف أني لن أتحمّله.» لكن كل  الدعم الإلهي يأتي، لدهشتك ودهشة الآخرين، مع الإمتحان.*

*نعيش في خوف من الزمن الذي فيه سيدعو الله بعض من  أحبائنا بالموت. نكون متأكّدين من أن عالمنا الصغير سوف يتحطَّم ولن يكون  بمقدورنا الإحتمال. لكن ليس الأمر كذلك بتاتاً. نحن واعون لحضور الرب  وقوَّته معنا بطريقة لم نعرفها قبلاً. *

*كثيرون منّا قد شارفوا على الموت في حوادث طُرق وحالات  صعبة من الخطر. نجد قلوبنا تفيض بالسلام بينما عادة نتوقّع أن نكون في فزع.  نَعلَم أن الرب آت ليكون إلى جانبنا للمساعدة.*

*نقرأ قصص الذين قدَّموا حياتهم ببطولة لأجل المسيح،  نتأكّد من جديد أن الرب يمنح «نعمة الشهادة لأيام الشهادة». شجاعتهم  الفائقة تفوق كل شجاعة بشرية. يتّضح أن شهادتهم الجريئة قد تقوَّت من  الأعالي.*

*واضح أن القلق السابق للحاجة لا ينتج عنه سوى قرحة في  المعدة. الواقع هو أن الله لا يمنح النعمة والقوة لهما إلاّ عند الحاجة.*
*وكما كتب د. ويتل:*
* ليس ما يقلقني في الغد، حيث المخلص يهتم بِهِ،*
* لا أستطيع أن أقترض نعمة وقوة الغد، فلِمَ أقترض اهتمامِهِ؟*
* أمّا آني جونسون فلينت فكتبت تقول:*
* يعطي الرب نعمة أكثر عندما يثقل الحمل، يُرسل قوة أكثر مع صعوبة العمل. *
* للأسى المتزايد يزيد نعمته، للتجارب العديدة، يتضاعف سلامه. *
* عندما تنهك قوانا وينقص احتمالنا، عندما تخوننا قوانا قبل أن ينتصف نهارنا،  *
* عندما نصل نهاية مصادرنا ومخزوننا، يبدأ العطاء الكامل من الله أبينا. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2010)

*كلمات كلها تعزية.......
ربنا يعوضكم
*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *كلمات كلها تعزية.......*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضكم*​


 
*ويعوضك يا رب*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 


*اليوم الاحد 20 حزيران 2010*​ 

*«اِمْرَأَةٌ فَاضِلَةٌ مَنْ يَجِدُهَا؟ لأَنَّ ثَمَنَهَا يَفُوقُ اللَّآلِئَ. .» (أمثال 10:31)*​ 




*ما هي بعض الصفات التي يرغب المؤمن أن تكون في زوجته؟ أقترح عليك هنا اللائحة التالية. ولكن لا أظن أن أي شخص ناضج يتوقع ان تكون كل هذه في امرأة واحدة.*
*أوّلاً، ينبغي أن تكون امرأة تقية، ليس فقط مولودة الولادة الجديدة بل أيضا ذات فكر روحي. تضع هذه المرأة المسيح أوّلاً في حياتها. امرأة صلاة ونشاط في خدمة الرب. امرأة تتمتّع بأخلاق مسيحية وكمال التي يريد إكرامُها روحياً، وهي تُكرمه بالمقابل.*
*امرأة تقبل مكانة الخضوع التي أعطاها الله وهي تساعد رجلها عملياً ليأخذ مكانه كرأس...أمينة لعهود زواجها- زوجة صالحة، أمّاً لأولادها- ذات شخصية أنيقة وجذابة، لا تتطرّف في لباسها، أُنثويّة ومهذّبة لكن ليست نبقة الحس. *
*هذه المرأة المثالية ربة بيت صالحة، تحافظ على المكان أنيقاً ونظيفاً وتدبّر شؤونها بمهارة. تقدِّم وجبات طعام جيدة في مواعيد ثابتة وتحب استضافة الآخرين. ولا يفوتنا القول أنه ينبغي أن تشارك زوجها بنفس الأهداف والإهتمامات.*
*عندما تَظهر الإختلافات، تكون مستعدّة أن تتحدّث بمشاكلها بدل أن تكبتها وتكون حَرِدة أو تتجهّم. مستعدّة للحديث عن الخلافات وقادرة على الإعتذار والاعتراف عند الضرورة.*
*لا تنشغل بالنميمة ولا بالفضول، أو التدخُّل بشؤون الغير. ذات روح وديعة وساكنة ليست لحوحة ولا مُحِبّة للجدل.*
*هذه المرأة تتعاون في المعيشة في نطاق دخّلَ العائلة. لا تستحوِذ عليها رغبة للأشياء الثمينة ولا تجاهد لتكون بمستوى جيرانها.*
*مستعدّة لتقبل الشدائد، إن كان ضروريّاً.*
*تقدِّم لزوجها حقوقه الزوجية بفرح، وليس بلا مبالاة أو جمود.*
*حسنة المزاج، لطيفة المعشر، لا تسعى للعلو الإجتماعي، ويمكن الوثوق بها تماماً.*
*ينبغي أن يكون الأزواج شاكرين حين يجدون في زوجاتهم معظم هذه الميزات، بينما تستطيع النساء أن يعملْن على التدقيق في هذه الصفات ليرتقين إلى الأعلى.*​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 





*اليوم الاثنين 21 حزيران 2010*​ 

*«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا.» (أفسس 25:5) *​ 

*ما هي الصفات التي ترغب المؤمنة أن تكون في زوجها؟ ينبغي أن يكون اهتمامها الأول بحياته الروحية، وليس في مظهره الخارجي.*
*ينبغي أن يكون تقيا، يطلب أولا ملكوت الله وبره. غايته خدمة الرب ويكون نشيطا في الشركة المحلية. وفي البيت يحافظ على مذبح العائلة ويكون مثال المؤمن الحسن.*
*يأخذ هذا الرجل موقعه الصحيح كرأس البيت، لكن لا يكون طاغية.*
*يحب زوجته ويكسب خضوعها بدل أن يطالب به. يحترمها ويعاملها كسيدة في كل الأوقات. يكون أميناً، متفهماً، صبوراً، لطيفاً، يفتكر بغيره، مراعياً لشعورها وفرحا.*
*الزوج المثالي معيل جيد، مثابر على العمل. والمال ليس أهم أولوياته. ليس حسودا ًولا طمّاعاً. *
*محبا لأولاده، يدربهم، يقضي وقتا معهم، يخطط لهم نشاطات اجتماعية، يكون مثالاً جيداً لهم ويعير كلاً منهم اهتماماً فردياً.*
*يحب ويحسن ضيافة الغرباء وبيته مفتوح لخدام الرب، لجميع المؤمنين ولغير المخلصين أيضاً.*
*يحافظ على خطوط التواصل مفتوحة مع زوجته وعائلته. يفهم ويقبل تقصيرهم ويستطيع أن يضحك بصورة طبيعية من زلاّتهم. يشاركهم على أساس اجتماعي وثقافي. عندما يقول أو يقوم بعمل خاطيء، يُسرع للاعتراف بخطأه ويقدّم الإعتذار. منفتحاً للإقتراحات من العائلة. ومطلوب منه أن يقف على كل الأمور عندما تكون زوجته طريحة الفراش.*
*ميزات أخرى: يحافظ على نظافته وهيئته، غير أناني، لطيفاً، يمكن الإعتماد عيه، أميناً، كريماً وشكوراً. ينبغي أن يتمتّع بحس مرح ولا يكون نكداً ولا متذمّراً.*
*قليلون هم الرجال الذين يمتلكون كل هذه الميزات الفاضلة. ليس واقعياً أن نتوقّع كل هذه الصفات في شخص واحد. ينبغي أن تكون الزوجة شاكرة للصفات التي تجدها وتساعد زوجها بكل محبة ليتقدّم في غيرها. *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يونيو 2010)

المسيحية دى تاجى وحصنى ال بتحصبيه ضد الطيئة بتباهى فى كل الامعالم وبعرف اننى انسان مش عادى
هذا اقتباس انا معجب بيه جدا


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

*يسعدني كتير ان كلماتي البسيطه عجبت حضرتك*
​


----------



## besm alslib (21 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*



*
اليوم الثلاثاء 22 حزيران 2010


«امْتَحِنُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. تَمَسَّكُوا  بِالْحَسَنِ.» 				(تسالونيكي الأولى 21:5)


* *يبدو أحياناً أن  المؤمنين يميلون إلى قبول البدع العابرة ونزعات المعتقدات. كتب جون  بلانكارد عن سائقي حافلتين للسيّاح كانا يتبادلان الحديث. عندما ذكر أحدهما  أنه ينقل حافلة مليئة بالمؤمنين سأله الآخر، «حقاً، وبمَ يؤمنون؟» فأجاب  الأول، «بكل شيء أقوله لهم!»*
*يكون مرّة هَوَس الطعام. تُنتقد بعض الأطعمة على أنها  سامة بينما أخرى تتضمن صفات سحرية. أو وصفة طبية، ادِّعاء بنتائج مدهشة  لعشب غريب أو ترياق.*
*يمكن أن يكون المؤمنون ساذجين عندما يتعلّق الأمر بطلبات  مالية. وفي معظم البلاد الغربية وحتى في بلاد الشرق العربي، يستجيبون  بسهولة لدعايات تتعلّق بأيتام أو بحملات  ضد الدكتاتورية دون أن يتحقّقوا  من صدق الوكالة الراعية للمشروع. *
*يَكثُر الدجّالون بين المؤمنين. مهما كانت تبدو قصصهم  المحزنة سخيفة، فإنهم يستطيعون جرف الأموال. 
ربما تكمُن المشكلة في فشلنا في التمييز ما بين الإيمان والسذاجة. يصدِّق  الإيمان أكثر شيء أكيد في الكون، ألا وهو كلمة الله. السذاجة تقبل الأشياء  كحقيقة دون إثبات وأحياناً بإثبات يبرهن العكس.*
*لم يقصد الله لشعبه أن يتخلّوا عن قوة التمييز أو  المقدرة العقلية. تكثر في الكتاب المقدس النصائح كما يلي:*
*«...امْتَحِنُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. تَمَسَّكُوا بِالْحَسَنِ»  (تسالونيكي الأولى 21:5). 
«...إِذَا أَخْرَجْتَ الثَّمِينَ مِنَ الْمَرْذُولِ» (إرميا 19:15). 
«وَهَذَا أُصَلِّيهِ: أَنْ تَزْدَادَ مَحَبَّتُكُمْ أَيْضاً أَكْثَرَ  فَأَكْثَرَ فِي الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَفِي كُلِّ فَهْمٍ» (فيلبي 9:1). 
«أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا  الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً  كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ» (يوحنا الأولى 1:4).*
*الخطر الشديد يكمن طبعاً فيما يتعلق بالمعتقدات والبدع  العصرية. لكن يكمن أيضاً في كثير من النواحي الأخرى حيث يُمكن للمؤمنين أن  يُضلَّلوا أو يُخدَعوا بخطط أو بصرعات ويتبعها البعض بحماس مبالغ فيه. *
​


----------



## besm alslib (23 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 


*اليوم الاربعاء 23 حزيران 2010*​ 

*«...الرَّاقِدُونَ بِيَسُوعَ.» (تسالونيكي الأولى 14:4) *​ 

*كيف ينبغي أن نتصّرف عندما يموت في الرب أحد أحبّائنا؟ بعض المؤمنين يتحطّمون عاطفيّاً. آخرون، حزانى، يتحمّلون بشجاعة. يعتمد ذلك على عُمق جذورنا في الرب وكم نتقبّل الحقائق العظيمة في إيماننا.*
*أوّلاً ينبغي أن نرى الموت من وجهة نظر مخلصنا. الموت جواب لصلاته في يوحنا 24:17، «أيُّهَا الآبُ أُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي يَكُونُونَ مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لِيَنْظُرُوا مَجْدِي.» عندما ينطلق أحبّاؤنا ليكونوا معه، يرى تعب روحه ويكون مسروراً (أشعياء 11:53). «عَزِيزٌ في عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ مَوْتُ أَتْقِيَائِهِ» (مزمور15:116). *
*ثم يجب أن نفهم كم يعني الموت للشخص الذي انتقلَ إليه. لقد انطلقَ لرؤية الملك في جَماله. تحرّر تماماً من الخطيئة، من المرض، من الأوجاع ومن الأحزان. ارتفع من وجه الشر الآتي (أشعياء 1:57). «لا شيء يضاهي رحيل القدّيس إلى الله... إلى بيته، ليترك هذه الكتلة من الطين القاسي، ليتحرّر من عبودية المادة- يستقبله جوق من الملائكة.» كتب الأسقف رايل: «في اللحظة التي يموت فيها المؤمنون، ينتقلون إلى النعيم.*
*انتهى كفاحهم. تمَّ جهادهم. لقد عبَروا ذاك الوادي المظلم الذي يجب أن نجتازه يوماً ما. لقد عبروا النهر المعتم الذي ينبغي لنا أن نعبره. لقد شربوا كأس المرّ الأخير الذي مزجته الخطيئة للبشر. لقد وصلوا المكان حيث لا حزن ولا تنهُّد. وبالتأكيد لا نريدهم أن يرجعوا إلينا. يجب ألا ننوح عليهم بل على أنفسنا.»*
*الإيمان يقدِّم هذا الحق ويمكن أن نقف مثل شجرة مغروسة عند مجاري المياه.*
*بالنسبة لنا، موت عزيز علينا دائماً يتضمّن الحزن. لكن لا نحزن كالباقين الذي لا رجاء لهم (تسالونيكي الأولى 13:4). نَعلم أن عزيزنا انتقل ليكون مع المسيح، وذلك أفضل جدّاً. نعرف أن الفراق لفترة فقط. ثم نتَّحِد نحن على هضبة أرض عمّانوئيل، ونعرف بعضنا البعض في ظروف أفضل ممّا عُرفنا هنا على الأرض.*
*نشتاق لمجيء الرب حين يقوم الموتى في المسيح أوّلاً ونحن الأحياء الباقين سنُخطف جميعاً معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء (تسالونيكي الأولى 16:4). وهذا الرجاء يعمل كل الفرق.*
*تعزيات الله ليست قليلة لنا (أيوب 11:15). تختلط أحزاننا بالفرح، عالمين أن خسارتنا تُعوَّض بوعد البركات الأبدية. *​


----------



## besm alslib (24 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*




*اليوم الخميس 24 حزيران 2010*


*«دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ  تَمْنَعُوهُمْ لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ.»                 (مرقس 14:10)*​* 

* *موت الأطفال خاصة  يكون شديد التجربة لإيمان شعب الله، ومهم أن يكون لنا مرساة ثابتة لنتمسك  بها في وقت كهذا.*

*يسود الإعتقاد بين المؤمنين أن الأطفال الذين يموتون قبل  أن يَصِلوا سن المسؤولية آمنون بدم المسيح. يجري التفسير هكذا: لم يكن  للطفل مقدرة ليرفض أو يقبل المخلّص، لذلك يمنحه الله كل حق عمل المسيح على  الصليب. يخلُص بواسطة موت وقيامة الرب يسوع، حتى ولو لم يفهم بنفسه قدر  الخلاص في ذاك العمل.*

*لا أحد يعلم سن المسؤولية، لا أحد سوى الله. واضح أنه  يختلف في كل حالة لأن طفلاً معيّناً يمكن أن يبلغ سن الرشد قبل غيره.*

*مع أن الكتاب لا يذكُر بشكل محدَّد أن الأطفال الذين  يموتون قبل سن المسؤولية يذهبون إلى السماء، إلاّ أنه يوجد عدَدَين يدعمان  وجهة النظر هذه. العدد الأول في آية اليوم: «دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ  إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ  اللَّهِ.» (مرقس 14:10).*

*بينما يتكلّم عن الأولاد قال يسوع، «لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ  هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ.» لم يقُل أن عليهم أن يكونوا راشدين ليدخلوا  ملكوت الله، لكنهم أنفسهم يُشبّهون بالذين في ملكوت الله. وهذه نقطة جدل  كبيرة في خلاص الأولاد الصغار. *

*وخط آخر للبرهان هو، عندما كان يسوع يتكلّم عن الراشدين  قال، «لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ  مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ» (لوقا 10:19). لكن عندما تكلّم عن الصغار حذف كل ذِكر  للطلب. فقال وبكل بساطة، «لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ  َيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ» (متى 11:18).*

*المعنى المتضمّن هنا أن الأطفال لم يضلّوا كالبالغين وأن  السيد المُخلص يجمعهم إلى قطيعه ساعة موتهم. ومع أنهم أبداً لم يعرفوا عن  عمل المسيح، يعرف الله بهذا الأمر ويقدّم قدر عمل الخلاص الكامل لحسابهم.*
*ينبغي ألا نشك في عناية الله عندما يأخذ الأطفال من  وسطنا. وكما كتب جيم إليوت، «يجب ألاّ أفكّر أنه أمر غريب عندما يأخذ الله  حَدَثاً من بين الذين أريدهم أن يبقوا على الأرض حتى يتقدّموا في السن.  الله يملأ الأبدية بالناس، ويجب ألاّ نحدّده للرجال والنساء المسنّين.»*​


----------



## besm alslib (25 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 


*اليوم الجمعه 25 حزيران 2010*

​ *«يَا ابْنِي أَبْشَالُومُ، يَا ابْنِي يَا  ابْنِي! أَبْشَالُومُ، يَا لَيْتَنِي مُتُّ عِوَضاً عَنْكَ! يَا  أَبْشَالُومُ ابْنِي يَا ابْنِي.»                 (صموئيل الثاني 33:18)*​*

* *سواء كان أبشالوم  مُخلَّصاً أم لا، نُواح والده يعكس حزن العديد من المؤمنين الذين يفجعون  بموت قريب غير مُخلَّص كانوا يصلّون له لعدة سنوات. أيوجد بلْسَم في جلعاد  لمناسبة كهذه؟ ماهي وجهة نظر الكتاب لنتبعها؟*

*أوّلاً، لا يمكننا أن نكون دائماً متأكّدين إن مات الشخص  بدون المسيح. سمعنا شهادة أحد الأشخاص الذي سقط عن حصانه وآمن بالمسيح «ما  بين السرج والأرض، طلب الرحمة فوجد الرحمة.» انزلق آخر عن لوح خشبي فوق  وادٍ سحيق وطلب الإيمان قبل أن يصطدم بالماء. لو مات هذان بهاتين  الحادثتين، لن يعرف أحد أنهما ماتا مؤمنين.*

*نؤمن أن الشخص يمكن أن يَخلُص بينما هو في غيبوبة.  تُحدّثنا السلطات الطبيّة أن شخصاً في غيبوبة غالباً ما يستطيع أن يسمع ما  يُقال في غرفته، حتى ولو لم يكن قادراً على الكلام. فإن كان قادراً على  السمع والكلام، ماذا يمنع قبوله يسوع المسيح بعمل إيمان أكيد؟*

*لكن دعونا نُفكّر بالأسوأ. لنفرض أنّ أحدهم مات غير  مُخلّص. ماذا ينبغي أن يكون موقفنا؟ يجب أن نقف إلى جانب الله ضد لحمنا  ودمنا. ليس خطأ الرب إن يموت أحد في خطاياه. لقد أعدّ الله الطريق لخلاص  الناس من خطاياهم بتكاليف باهظة. خلاص الله عطية مجانية لا عن جدارة ولا عن  استحقاق. فعندما يرفض الناس عطية الحياة الأبدية، ماذا يمكن أن يعمل الله  أكثر؟ لا يقدر أن يُسكِن السماء بأُناس لا يريدون أن يكونوا هناك، فلا تكون  سماءٌ لهم.*

*لذلك فعندما يغادرنا أحباءنا إلى الأبدية بدون رجاء، فكل  ما يمكننا عمله المشاركة في حزن وحسرة ابن الله الذي حين بكى على أورشليم  قال، «حاولت، لكنك لم تريدي.»*
*نَعلم أن ديّان الأرض يعمل كل صواب (تكوين 25:18)، لذلك  نبرّره في عقاب الضال كما في خلاص الخطاة التائبين. *​


----------



## besm alslib (26 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 




*اليوم السبت 26 حزيران*




*«فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَعَالَوْا أَنْتُمْ  مُنْفَرِدِينَ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ خَلاَءٍ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا...فَمَضَوْاِ إِلَى  مَوْضِعٍ خَلاَءٍ...فَرَآهُمُ الْجُمُوعُ مُنْطَلِقِينَ وَعَرَفَهُ  كَثِيرُونَ. فَتَرَاكَضُوا إِلَى هُنَاكَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْمُدُنِ مُشَاةً  وَسَبَ                 (مرقس 31:6-34)*​*

* *من السهل علينا أن  ننزعج من المقاطعات. أخجل من التفكير بالمرات العديدة التي منعتني طلبات  غير متوقعة من إتمام بعض المهام التي عيّنتها لنفسي. كانت الكلمات تنساب  بكل سهولة بينما كنت أكتب. فرنَّ جرس الهاتف أو كان أحدهم يقرع الباب  وبحاجة إلى مشورة. فقد كان ذلك تطفّل غير مرغوب فيه. *

*لم ينزعج الرب يسوع بتاتاً من المقاطعات. قبلهم كجزء من  خطة الله الآب لذلك اليوم. وأعطاه هذا توازناً وسكوناً لحياته.*

*الحقيقة هي أن مدى مقاطعتنا علامة تدل على مدى فائدتنا  للغير. كتب أحدهم في مجلّة كنسيّة، «عندما تغضب من المقاطعات حاولِ أن  تتذكر أن تكّرارها يدل على قيمة حياتك. فقط الذي يكون مملوء بالمساعدة  والقوة يحتمل أعباء حاجات الناس. المقاطعات التي تغضبنا هي شهادة لعدم  الإستغناء عنّا. أعظم دينونة يمكن أن يجلبها الشخص على نفسه هي الإستقلالية  وعدم مدّ يد العون، وهذا خطر ينبغي أن نتحرّز منه. فإن لم يزعجنا أحد نبقى  وحيدين غير مستريحين.»*

*جميعنا نبتسم بعصبية عندما نقرأ اختبار إحدى ربّات  البيوت. في أحد الأيام بينما كانت تخطّط لبرنامج غير عادي بالمرة، رفعت  عينيها عن عملها لترى زوجها يدخل البيت مبكراً على غير عادة. «ماذا تفعل  هنا؟»*

*سألته بنغمة تنم عن غضب ضعيف. «أنا ساكن هنا.» أجابها  بابتسامة ألم. وبعد فترة كتبت، «منذ ذلك اليوم تعلّمت أن أضع عملي جانباً  عندما يعود زوجي إلى البيت. أرحّب به بمحبة وأجعله يعرف أنه أهم شيء عندي.»*
*ينبغي أن نسلّم كل صباح يومنا للرب، سائلينه أن يرتّب كل  التفاصيل. وحين يقاطعنا أحدهم نَعلم أن الله قد أرسل ذاك الشخص. يجب أن  نعرف السبب ونخدمه، حتى ولو دخل متخفيًّا بالمقاطعة. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2010)

> *«فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَعَالَوْا أَنْتُمْ مُنْفَرِدِينَ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ خَلاَءٍ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا...فَمَضَوْاِ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ خَلاَءٍ...فَرَآهُمُ الْجُمُوعُ مُنْطَلِقِينَ وَعَرَفَهُ كَثِيرُونَ. فَتَرَاكَضُوا إِلَى هُنَاكَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْمُدُنِ مُشَاةً وَسَبَ (مرقس 31:6-34)*​



*ميرسى حبيبتى تاملات جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2010)

*كلمات روحية رااااااااااااااااااااائعة.
أشكرك تاسونى ام جورج.
يارب بارك خدمتكم الراااااااااااائعة.
*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى تاملات جميلة
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*اختي الحبيبه اشكرك على مرورك الغالي *

*ومن بكرا حضرتك اللي هتكملي التاملات ان شاء الله*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك *
​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *كلمات روحية رااااااااااااااااااااائعة.
> أشكرك تاسونى ام جورج.
> يارب بارك خدمتكم الراااااااااااائعة.
> *​



*اشكرك اخي الغالي على مرورك اللي بيغني اي موضوع*

*الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك سون ابو تربو*
​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 




*اليوم الاحد 27 حزيران 2010*



*«وَلَكِنَّهَا سَتَخْلُصُ بِوِلاَدَةِ  الأَوْلاَدِ.»                 (تيموثاوس الأولى 15:2)*​*


* *من بعض القيود التي  يضعها بولس على المرأة في الكنيسة يبدو لنا أنه يقلّل منها إلى درجة لا  مكانة لها.*

*فمثلاً غير مسموح لها أن تُعلّم أو تتسلّط على الرجال بل  ينبغي أن تكون ساكتة (عدد 12). ربما يعتقد البعض أنها مُبعدة إلى مكانة  مُتدنّيِة في الإيمان المسيحي.*

*لكن العدد 15 يوضّح الصورة هذه الخاطئة. «تَخلُص بولادة  الأولاد...» وواضح أن الخلاص هنا ليس روحيّاً بل خلاصاً لمركزها في  الكنيسة. يُعطى لها امتيازا عظيما لتربية أبنائها وبناتها لأجل الله.*

*يقول وليم روس: «المرأة التي تهزّ السرير بيدها تحكم  العالم.» وراء كل عظيم امرأة عظيمة. 
لم تخدم السيدة سوسن ويسلي من على منبر، لكن خدمتها في البيت كان لها  امتداد عظيم بواسطة ابنيها، جون وتشارلز.*

*تتبع بعض النساء في مجتمعنا نمطاً حديثاً إذ يتخلّين عن  ترتيب البيت ليشققن طريقهن إلى عمل أو مهنة لامعة في عالم الأعمال.  وبالنسبة إليهن فإن العمل البيتي كئيب وتربية الأولاد واجب يمكن الإستغناء  عنه.*

*دار حديث على مائدة طعام للنساء حول موضوع المهن. فكانت  كل منهن متحّمسة لمركزها ولراتبها. ولم يكن أي شك من وجود روح التنافس  بينهن. وأخيراً التفتت إحداهن إلى ربة منزل أمّ لثلاثة أبناء أقوياء البنية  وسألتها، «ما مهنتك يا عزبزتي شارلوت؟» فأجابت شارلوت متواضعة، «أُربّي  رجالاً لِلّه.»*

*قالت ابنة فرعون لأم موسى: «اذْهَبِي بِهَذَا الْوَلَدِ  وَارْضِعِيهِ لِي وَأنَا أعْطِي أجْرَتَكِ» (خروج 9:2). ربما تكون المفاجأة  الكبرى يوم دينونة كرسي المسيح، الأجر المرتفع الذي سيدفعه المسيح لهؤلاء  النسوة اللواتي كرَّسن أنفسهن لتربية بنين وبنات له وللأبدية.*
*أجل، «تَخلُص بولادة الأولاد...» مكانة المرأة في  الكنيسة ليس في الخدمة العلنية، لكن ربما في خدمة ولادة أولاد يخافون الله،  هذا يكون ذات أهمية كبيرة في نظر الرب. *​


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 28 حزيران


«مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.» (مرقس 16:16) 

لو كان هذا العدد هو الوحيد في الكتاب المقدس في هذا الموضوع، فيمكن أن يكون استنتاجنا له ما يبرّره في أن الخلاص بالإيمان زائد المعمودية. لكن هنالك مائة وخمسون عدداً في العهد الجديد تؤكّد أن شرط الخلاص هو الإيمان فقط، ونستنتج أن هذا الكَم من الأعداد لا يمكن أن ينقضه عدد أو اثنين.

لكن، مع أن المعمودية غير ضرورية للخلاص فإنها ضرورية للطاعة. مشيئة الله أن كل من يؤمن به رباً ومخلصاً يتماثل علانية مع ابنه في مياه معمودية المؤمنين.

لا يوجد ذكِر في العهد الجديد عن مؤمن غير معتمد. وكان يفترض أن كل من كان يخلُص كان يعتمد. في سفر أعمال الرسل مارَس التلاميذ ما نسمّيه «بالمعمودية السريعة.» لم ينتظروا موعد خدمة رسمية في كنيسة، لكن قاموا بالمعمودية على أساس اعتراف الشخص بالإيمان.

كان الزمن ما بين الإيمان والمعمودية قصيرًا جداً حتى أن الكتاب المقدس يتكلّم عنهما بنفس الوقت. «كل من آمن واعتمد...»

وكثيرا ما نريد أن نتجنّب التعاليم غير الكتابية في معمودية الولادة الجديدة، نترك الزمن يمر في اتجاه معاكس. فيعتقد بعض الناس بالفكرة الخاطئة أن لا أهمية سواء اعتمدوا أم لا. لكن الصحيح هو أن الأمر مهم. 

نسمع بعض الناس يقولون بشكل عفوي، «يمكنني أن أذهب إلى السماء بدون المعمودية.» وأجيبهم دائماً، «أجل، هذا صحيح. يمكنك أن تذهب إلى السماء دون أن تعتمد، لكن إن كان الأمر كذلك تكون غير معتمد للأبدية.» لن تكون هناك فرصة للمعمودية في السماء. المعمودية إحدى الطرق التي بها نطيع الرب الآن وهنا.

كل من يؤمن بيسوع المسيح رباً ومخلّصاً ينبغي ألا يضيّع وقتاً في طلب المعمودية. وبهذه الطريقة يتماثل علانية مع المسيح في موته وقيامته ويعلن عن التزامه للسير في جدّة الحياة. *​


----------



## besm alslib (28 يونيو 2010)

*اشكرك حبيبتي الغاليه على نقل التامل*

*الرب يبارك خدمتك وتعبك يفرح قلبك باولادك *
​


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *اشكرك حبيبتي الغاليه على نقل التامل*
> 
> *الرب يبارك خدمتك وتعبك يفرح قلبك باولادك *
> ​



*ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى وترجعى بالف سلامه:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## سامح ناشد عويضة (28 يونيو 2010)

انا عايز اتكلم فى حاجة بعي شوية يريت كلنا نبقى لر بنا وبس  لان الحياة مع ربنا جميلة جدا


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 29 حزيران

«اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ.» (يوحنا 24:5) 


إليك هذه الفكرة التي أحدثت ثورة وتغييراً في حياة الكثيرين.

ترديد عبارة «الحقّ» في البداية تنبّهنا لنتوقّع أمراً مُهماًّ. ولن نُحبط. 

«أقول لكم.» المتكلِّم هنا هو الرب يسوع المسيح، نعرف ذلك من العدد 19. ويجب أن نَعلَم أيضاً أنه عندما يقول شيئاً ما، يكون حقاًّ مطلقاً وثابتاً. لا يمكنه أن يكذب. لا يمكنه أن يخدع. ولا يمكن أن يُخدع. لا شيء يمكن أن يكون أكيداً ومُعتمداً أكثر من كلماته.

لمن يتكلّم الربّ؟ «أقول لكم.» ابن الله الأبدي يتوجه بالكلام إليك وإليَّ. لم يكن أي شخص لامع ليتكلم إلينا من قبل ولا من بعد.

لذلك ينبغي أن نسمع.

«الذي يسمع كلامي.» السامع هو «أي شخص.» وتحمل نفس معنى «كل مَن.» سماع كلمته ليس سماعه بالأذن فقط بل نسمع ونؤمن، نسمع ونقبل، نسمع ونطيع.

«ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني.» نَعلَم أن الله الآب أرسله. لكن السؤال المهم هو، لماذا أرسله؟ ينبغي أن أومن أن الآب أرسل ابنه ليموت بديلاً عني، ليأخذ على نفسه العقاب الذي أستحقّه أنا، ليسفك دمه لمغفرة خطاياي.

ويتبع الآن وعدٌ ذو ثلاثة وجوه. أوّلاً، «له حياة أبدية.» حالما يؤمن الشخص يمتلك الحياة الأبدية، بكل هذه السهولة. ثانياً، «لا ياتي إلى دينونة.» وهذا يعني أنه لن يودع في جهنم بسبب خطاياه، لأن المسيح قد دفع الدّيْن، ولن يطالب الله بالديْن مرّتَين. ثالثاً، انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.» ينتقل من حالة الموت الروحي بما يختص بعلاقته مع الرب، ويولد ثانية إلى حياة لا تنتهي. 

إن سمعت حقاً كلمته وإن آمنت بالآب الذي أرسله، فيؤكّد لك يسوع المسيح أنك مُخلَّص.

فلا عجب أن هذا يُدعى «الأخبار السارة.»​*


----------



## happy angel (30 يونيو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية
الاربعاء 30 حزيران

«وَكَانَ اذَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى يَدهُ أنَّ اسْرَائِيلَ يَغْلِبُ وَاذَا خَفَضَ يَدهُ أنَّ عَمَالِيقَ يَغْلِبُ. (خروج 11:17) 


كان إسرائيل في حرب مع قوى عماليق. كان موسى على رأس تلّة، تطل على ساحة المعركة. وَضْع يد موسى قرّر الفرق بين النصر والهزيمة. اليد المرفوعة هزمت عماليق. اليد المنخفضة هزمت إسرائيل.

فطالما كانت يد موسى مرفوعة، على صورة الرب يسوع شفيعنا، «يداه مرتفعة بالعطف والمحبة». وبواسطة شفاعته نَخلُص إلى المنتهى. لكن من بعد ذلك ينتهي النموذج، لأن يد الشفيع لا تنخفض أبدا. لا تعب يسبّب حاجة لمساعدة خارجية. يحيا دوماً ليتشفّع لأجلنا. 

يمكن أن نطبّق هذا الحدث بطريقة أخرى بالأساس على أنفسنا كجنود صلاة. اليد المرفوعة تمثل تضرُّعنا الأمين للمؤمنين المنشغلين في حرب روحية في حقول التبشير حول العالم. عندما نُهمل خدمة الصلاة، ينتصر العدو.

اضطرّ أحد المبشّرين ورفاقه قضاء الليل في السفاري في منطقة يتسلّط عليها قُطاّع طرق. سلّموا أنفسهم لعناية الله، وخلدوا للنوم. وبعد عدّة أشهر أُحضر أحد زعماء القُطّاع إلى مستشفى الإرسالية وتعرّف على المبشر. «كان في نيّتنا سرقتكم تلك الليلة في الحقل المفتوح، لكن كنّا خائفين من السبعة والعشرين جنديّا الذين كانوا معكم.»

وعندما كتب ذلك المبشر وأخبر كنيسته بهذه القصة، قال أحد أعضاء الكنيسة، «كنّا في اجتماع صلاة تلك الليلة عينها وكان عددنا سبعة وعشرين.»

عندما يشاهدنا الله هناك نترافع في موضع الصلاة،
فيعود مد المعركة إلى الخلف ويشتعل النصر، 
يسود عَلَم الحق ويتقهقر العدو ويجبن إبليس!
يتحّول عويل الخوف إلى صراخ النصر والفرح،
قُدنا أيها الرب، إلى هناك حيث نتعلّم كيف تسود الصلاة.

نرى فكرة أخرى في هذا الحدث. وعد الرب بالحرب مع عماليق من جيل إلى جيل. عماليق صورة عن الجسد. ينبغي على المؤمن أن يشن حرباً لا هوادة فيها على الجسد. الصلاة أحد الأسلحة الرئيسية. الأمانة في حياة الصلاة تقرّر الفرق بين النصرة والهزيمة. 

*​


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية
الخميس 1 تموز

«حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 12:13) 

من الطبيعي والمفهوم لنا نحن المسيحيين أن نتساءَل إن كنا سنتعرّف على أحبائنا في السماء. مع أنه لا توجد آيات تتكلّم عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل، إلاّ أنه توجد بعض خيوط فكريّة توصلنا إلى نتيجة إيجابية. 

أوّلاً، لقد عرف التلاميذ يسوع المسيح في جسده المُقام والممجّد. لم يتغيّر منظره الجسدي. لم يكن أدنى شك من أنّ هذا كان يسوع نفسه. وهذا يدل على أننّا نحن أيضاً نحافظ على هيئتنا المُميَّزة في السماء، بالرغم من الشكل المُمجَّد. لا يوجد أي دليل على أنّنا نحمل نفس المنظر. عندما يُخبرنا يوحنا في رسالته الأولى 2:3 أنّنا سنكون مثل الرب يسوع وهذا يعني أخلاقياً فمثلاً نكون متحرّرين أبديّاً من الخطية ومن عقاب الخطية. ومن المؤكّد أننّا لا نشبهه بحيث يمكن للناس أن يخلطوا بينه وبيننا من حيث الهيئة.

ثانياً، لا داعي للإعتقاد أنّنا سنعرف في السماء أقل مِمّا نعرفه هنا. نعرف بعضنا البعض هنا، فماذا يمنع ولمَ الغرابة أن نتعرّف إلى بعضنا البعض هناك في السماء؟ إن كنّا سنعرف كما نُعرف الآن فهذا أمر قاطع. 

توقّع بولس أن يعرف أهل تسالونيكي في السماء. فقد قال أنهم سيكونون رجاؤه، فرحه وإكليل فرحه (تسالونيكي الثانية 19:2).

هنالك بعض الإشارات في الكتاب المقدس تدل على أن الناس سيُمنحون المقدرة على التعرّف على أناس لم يروهم في السابق. بطرس، يعقوب ويوحنا تعرّفوا على موسى وإيليا على جبل التجلّي (متّى 4:17). 

عرف الرجل الغني إبراهيم (لوقا 24:16). قال يسوع لليهود أنهم سيروا إبراهيم، إسحق ويعقوب وكل الأنبياء في ملكوت الله (لوقا 28:13). يطلب إلينا أن نكسب أصدقاء جدد عن طريق مشاركتهم في أموالنا لكي يرحّب هؤلاء بنا إلى مسكننا الأبدي (أعتقد أنهم سيعرفون أنّنا ساعدناهم) (لوقا 9:16).

لكن هنالك كلمة تحذير. بينما يبدو واضحاً أنّنا سنعرف أحبّاءنا في السماء، لن نكون في نفس العلاقة التي كانت على الأرض. وهذا ما يظهر من كلمات الرب يسوع عندما قال في متّى 30:22، «في القيامة لا يتزوّجون ولا يزوّجِون.»*​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية
الجمعه 2 تموز


أنا سوداء وجميلة ... كخيام قيدار، كشُقق سليمان ... ها أنتِ جميلة يا حبيبتي، ها أنتِ جميلة ( نش 1: 5 ، 15)



أَ ليس عجيبًا أن يتغنى العريس بجمال عروسه التي شهدت عن نفسها بأنها سوداء؟ «ها أنتِ جميلة يا حبيبتي، ها أنتِ جميلة». فمن أين أتاها الجمال؟ هل ورثته عن أبويها؟ «هأنذا بالإثم صُوِّرت، وبالخطية حَبِلت بي أمي» ( مز 51: 5 ). 

أَ هو جمال طبيعي فيها؟ «كل الرأس مريض، وكل القلب سقيم. من أسفل القَدَم إلى الرأس ليسَ فيه صحةٌ، بل جُرحٌ وأحباط وضربة طرية ...» ( إش 1: 5 ، 6)، «فإني أعلم أنه ليس ساكنٌ فيَّ، أي في جسدي، شيءٌ صالح» ( رو 7: 18 ). إذًا كيف استطاع العريس أن يراها جميلة؟ الجواب واضح وبسيط، فهو قد مات لأجلها وحَمَل خطاياها في جسده على الخشبة، ودمه قد طهرها «أحب المسيح أيضًا الكنيسة وأسلَمَ نفسه لأجلها، لكي يقدسها، مُطهرًا إياها بغَسل الماء بالكلمة، لكي يُحضرها لنفسهِ كنيسة مجيدة، لا دَنسَ فيها ولا غَضَن أو شيء من مثل ذلك، بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب» ( أف 5: 25 - 27)، «الذي أحبنا، وقد غسَّلنا من خطايانا بدمه» ( رؤ 1: 5 ). 

ولا ريب أن الله يبرر الفاجر الأثيم بالإيمان بربنا يسوع المسيح وبعمله المبارك فينال قبولاً كاملاً فيه، وإذ يلبس المسيح فالله يراه فيه كما يرى المسيح نفسه «اختارنا فيه ... لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة» ( أف 1: 4 ). 

ثم لنلاحظ قوله: «ها أنتِ جميلة»، فهو لا يقول إنكِ ستكونين جميلة في المجد، ولكن ها أنتِ جميلة من الآن. صحيح أننا كنا أمواتًا بالذنوب والخطايا التي سلكنا فيها قبلاً، ولكن الله الغني في الرحمة أحيانا مع المسيح وأقامنا معه، وأجلسنا معًا في السماويات في المسيح يسوع ( أف 2: 5 ، 6)، «لأنكم قد مُتُّم وحياتكم مُستترة مع المسيح في الله» ( كو 3: 3 ). هذه هي الحالة التي صرنا فيها الآن أمام الله وبنعمته، ولولا أنه لم تبقَ فينا ذرة واحدة من الصورة البغيضة الأولى، بل صرنا في كمال الجمال ـ جمال المسيح نفسه ( حز 16: 14 ؛ مز90: 17)، لمَا كان ممكنًا أن يرانا الله في نفس الكمال والقبول الذي للمسيح الجالس عن يمينه. ما أمجد وما أسمى هذا الحق الثمين! وما أحوجنا أن نتحققه وأن نتمتع به من الآن.  *​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية
السبت 3 تموز


«لاَ تَنْسُوا إِضَافَةَ الْغُرَبَاءِ، لأَنْ بِهَا أَضَافَ أُنَاسٌ مَلاَئِكَةً وَهُمْ لاَ يَدْرُونَ.» (عبرانيين 2:13) 

الإستضافة ليس فقط واجب مقدّس (لاَ تَنْسُوا إِضَافَةَ الْغُرَبَاء)، بل وأيضاً تحمل وعداً بمفاجآت مجيدة (استضافة ملائكة وهم لا يدرون). 

بدأ يوم إبراهيم عادياً كباقي الأيام. وفجأة ظهر أمامه ثلاثة رجال بينما كان جالساً عند باب خيمته. وقد تصرف بطريقة متّبعة في الشرق الأوسط - غسل أرجل ضيوفه، و جهّز مكاناً للراحة في ظل شجرة، وذبح عشجلاً من قطيعه وطلب من سارة أن تحضر خبزاً، ثمّ قدّم هم وجبة فخمة.

مَن كان هؤلاء الرجال؟ اثنان منهم كانا ملاكيْنِ، بينما الثالث كان ملاك الرب. ونعتقد أن الملاك الثالث كان الرب يسوع المسيح بمظهر البشر (تكوين 13:18) حيث يُدعى الملاك «الرب». 

وهكذا لم يستضف إبراهيم ملائكة فقط بل وأيضاً الرب نفسه في أحد ظهوراته قبل التجسّد. ويمكن أن نحظى بنفس الإمتياز بكل ما فيه من عجب.

كم من العائلات المسيحية تستطيع أن تشهد للبركات التي نالوها جراء استضافة أتقياء من الرجال والنساء في بيوتهم. تبعهم العديد من الإنطباعات الجيدة طوال حياتهم. استُعيدت الغيرة للرب واشتعلت من جديد، تعزّت القلوب الحزينة، وحُلّت العديد من المشاكل. كم وكم نحن مدينون لهؤلاء «الملائكة» الذين كانت زيارتهم بركة لبيوتنا.

لكن امتياز استضافة الرب يسوع امتياز لا يُضاهى. عندما نستقبل بإسمه أحد أفراد شعبه يكون تماماً كما لو قبلناه شخصيًّا (متى 40:10). إن كنّا نؤمن بهذا حقاً، لكُناّ نقضي وقتنا في خدمة الضيافة هذه بهِمّة جديدة.

 نستخدم «استضافة بعضنا البعض دون حقد» (بطرس الأولى 9:4). نعامل كل ضيف تماماً لو كان هذا الرب يسوع المسيح ذاته. ويكون بيتنا كبيت مريم ومرثا في بيت عنيا حيث أحبّ الرب أن يكون. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 4 تموز

«أَلاَ تَعُودُ أَنْتَ فَتُحْيِينَا فَيَفْرَحَ بِكَ شَعْبُكَ؟» (مزمور6:85)

 يشبه الإرتداد حالة من مرض السرطان. لا نعرف أنّنا مصابون به. يمكن أن نصاب تدريجيًّا بالبرود الروحي دون أن ندري كم أننّا أصبحنا جسديّين. وفي بعض الأحيان تصدمنا مأساة، أو صوت نبي من رجال الله ليوقظنا في حاجتنا الشديدة. عندها نصحو لنطالب بوعود الرب، «لأَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مَاءً عَلَى الْعَطْشَانِ وَسُيُولاً عَلَى الْيَابِسَةِ» (أشعياء 3:44).

أحتاج لإنتعاش بعد أن فقدت غيرتي لكلمة الرب، عندما أصبحت حياتي خاملة في الصلاة، عندما تركت محبّتي الأولى. أحتاج للمسة جديدة من الرب عندما يفوق اهتمامي بالبرامج التلفزيونية حضور اجتماعات الكنيسة المحليّة، عندما أحافظ على المواقيت في عملي ولكن أتأخّر عن موعد الإجتماعات، عندما لا أتغيّب عن العمل لكن أقاطع الإجتماعات. أحتاج لإنعاش عندما أكون مستعدّاً للقيام بعمل إضافي لأجل المال وأتقاعس عن العمل لأجل الرب يسوع مخلّصي. عندما أنفق الأموال على ملذّاتي الخاصة وأبخَل في إنفاقه على عمل الرب. 

نحتاج لانتعاش عندما يسيطر علينا الشعور بالحقد، بالاستياء والمرارة. عندما نكون مذنبين بالنميمة واغتياب الناس. عندما لا نكون مستعدّين للإعترف بأخطائنا التي اقترفناها أو لنغفر لغيرنا زلاّتهم تجاهنا. نحتاج تجديداً عندما نتقاتل كالقطط في البيت ثم نظهر بمظهر الفرح والمحبة في الكنيسة. نحتاج انتعاشاً عندما نُشاكل العالم في حديثنا، في سَيرنا، أو في أسلوب حياتنا. كم تعظم حاجتنا عندما نكون مذنبين بخطية كبرياء سدوم، والشبع من الخبز والنجاح السهل (حزقيال 49:16).

حالما ندرك قسوتنا وعقمنا نطالب بوعد سِفر أخبار الأيام الثاني 14:7، «فَإِذَا تَوَاضَعَ شَعْبِي الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ وَصَلُّوا وَطَلَبُوا وَجْهِي وَرَجَعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِهِمِ الرَّدِيئَةِ فَإِنِّي أَسْمَعُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَأَغْفِرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ وَأُبْرِئُ أَرْضَهُمْ.»

الاعتراف طريق الإنتعاش والنهضة!*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يوليو 2010)

*«أَلاَ تَعُودُ أَنْتَ فَتُحْيِينَا فَيَفْرَحَ بِكَ شَعْبُكَ؟» (مزمور6:85)
انا بحب الآية دى قوى..
أشكرك مامتى هابى للتاملات المُعزية.

*


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 5 تموز

«لاَ تُطْفِئُوا الرُّوحَ. لاَ تَحْتَقِرُوا النُّبُوَّاتِ.» (تسالونيكي الأولى 19:5، 20)


 نتحدّث عادة عن إطفاء النار. نسكب الماء على النار لنطفئها. وبهذا فإماّ نطفئها كليّة أو نخفّف من حدّة تأثيرها.

تشير النار في الكتاب المقدس إلى شكل من الروح القدس. حار، حارق وغيور. عندما يكون الناس تحت سيطرة الروح يتوهّجون، يشعّون ويفيضون. نطفيء الروح عندما نكبت ظهورات الروح في اجتماعات شعب الله.

يقول بولس، «لاَ تُطْفِئُوا الرُّوحَ. لاَ تَحْتَقِرُوا النُّبُوَّاتِ.» الطريقة التي يربط فيها ما بين إطفاء الروح وبين احتقار النبوّات نفهم أن الإطفاء يتعلّق بشكل رئيسي في اجتماعات الكنيسة المحليّة.

نطفيء الروح عندما تكون خدماتنا منظّمة أكثر من اللزوم حتى نضع الروح في قفص لا يسمح له بالتحرّك. لو تكون الترتيبات معتمدة بالصلاة على الروح القدس فلا يكون اعتراض من أحد. لكن الترتيبات التي تعمل على أساس حكمة بشريّة تميل إلى ترك الروح القدس متفرّجاً بدل كونه قائداً. 

لقد أعطى الله الكنيسة مواهب عديدة. يستخدم مواهب مختلفة في أوقات مختلفة. ربما يحمل أحد الإخوة كلمة تشجيع للكنيسة. فإن كانت العبادة العلنيّة متركّزة في شخص واحد فلا يكون مجال للروح القدس ليقدّم الرسالة التي تحتاجها الجماعة في الوقت المناسب. وهذه طريقة أخرى لإطفاء الروح.

وأخيراً، نطفيء الروح عندما نرفض دعوته لحياتنا. ربّما لدينا رغبة شديدة في خدمة موضوع معيّن لكنّنا نخشى البشر. نشعر برغبة في صلاة علنيّة لكننّا نبقى خجلِين في مقعدنا. نفكّر بترنيمة مناسبة لكنّنا نفتقر للشجاعة لنرنّمها. 

النتيجة النهائية هي أن نار الروح تنطفيء، تخسر اجتماعاتنا روح العفويّة والقوة، وينزلق الجسد المحلّي إلى الإفتقار.​*​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 6 تموز

«وَلاَ تُحْزِنُوا رُوحَ اللهِ الْقُدُّوسَ الَّذِي بِهِ خُتِمْتُمْ لِيَوْمِ الْفِدَاءِ.» (أفسس 30:4)

 بالضبط كما يمكن إطفاء الروح في اجتماعات الكنيسة، يمكن أيضاً أن نحزنه في حياتنا الخاصة. 
هنالك بعض الرقّة في كلمة «يحزن». لأنّنا نُحزِن فقط شخصاً يحبّنا. المزعجون في حيّنا لا يحزنوننا كما يحزننا أولادنا المشاكسون. 

نحتفظ بمكانة خاصة من القُرب والمحبة للروح القدس. هو يحّبنا. لقد ختمنا ليوم الفداء. ولكن يمكن أن نُحزنه.

ما الذي يُحزن الروح القدس؟ أي شكل من أشكال الخطية يُسبّب الحزن لقلبه. أي شيء غير مقدّس يملأه بالحزن. 

النصيحة التي يقدّمها بولس «لا تُحزنِوا» تأتي وسط سلسلة من التحذيرات من خطايا. لم يُقصَد لهذه اللائحة أن تكون شاملة بل مُوحِية فقط.

الكذب يُحزن الروح (عدد 25) كذبة بيضاء، سوداء، مبالغة، أنصاف حقائق وحقائق مبُهمة. لا يقدر الله أن يكذب ولن يمنح هذا الإمتياز لشعبه.

الغضب الذي تفيض به نفوسنا يُحزن الروح (عدد 26). الغضب الوحيد المبرر هو في سبيل الله وكل غضب سواه يعطي إبليس مكاناً (عدد 27). 

السرقة مُحزِنة للروح القدس (عدد 28)، سواء من حافظة نقود الأم أو من وقت صاحب العمل، من معدّاته أو من لوازم المكتب.

الكلام القبيح يُحزن الروح (عدد 29). الكلام البذيء والنُكات الرديئة إلى الكلام الفارغ. ينبغي أن يكون كلامنا بنّاءً، مناسباً ولطيفاً.

المرارة، الغضب، السخط، الصياح والتجديف كما في الأصحاح الرابع. إحدى مهام الروح القدس مِلؤنا بالمحبة للمسيح يسوع. لكن عندما نخطيء، ينتقل من هذه المهمّة إلى إعادة الشركة الصحيحة مع الرب. 
ومع كل هذا فلا يمكن إحزان الروح للأبد. لا يتركنا أبداً. لقد خَتََمنا به ليوم الفداء. لكن ينبغي ألا يُستغل هذا عُذراً لعدم الإهتمام بل هدفاً رئيسياً للقداسة. *​


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 7 تموز

«فَإِنِّي أَحْسِبُ أَنَّ آلاَمَ الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ لاَ تُقَاسُ بِالْمَجْدِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِينَا.» (رومية 18:8) 

يمكن لآلام هذا الحاضر أن تكون مرعبة. أتأمل في عِظم آلام الشهداء المسيحيين. أتأمل فيما تحمّل شعب الله في معسكرات التركيز. ماذا نقول عن فظاعة الآلام المرافقة للحروب؟ بتر الأعضاء والشلل الناتج عن حوادث الطرق؟ الأوجاع الجسدية الشديدة من جراء أمراض السرطان وغيره؟

ومع ذلك فليست الآلام الجسدية هي كل ما هنالك. يبدو أن الألم الجسدي أخف بكثير للتحمّل من العذاب الذهني. ألم يكن هذا ما أشار إليه سليمان حين قال، «رُوحُ الإِنْسَانِ تَحْتَمِلُ مَرَضَهُ أَمَّا الرُّوحُ الْمَكْسُورَةُ فَمَنْ يَحْمِلُهَا؟» (أمثال 14:18)؟ هنالك الألم الذي ينتج عن عدم الأمانة في العلاقات الزوجيّة، أو في موت عزيز، أو خيبة أمل من حُلم لم يتحقّق. هناك الحزن من الهَجر، أو من خيانة صديق عزيز. نتساءَل في بعض الأحيان عن مقدرة الإنسان في تحمّل الضربات، الآلآم، والأحزان الساحقة في الحياة.

هذه الآلام عظيمة بحد ذاتها. لكن عندما تُقاس بالمجد الآتي فتكون كنخس دبّوس. قال بولس أنه «لا تجدر المقارنة مع المجد الذي سيُعلن لنا.» إن تكن الآلام عظيمة بهذا المقدار فكم وكم سيكون المجد أعظم!

في موضع آخر يتحدّث بولس الرسول بفرح تشبيه روحي حين يقول، «لأَنَّ خِفَّةَ ضِيقَتِنَا الْوَقْتِيَّةَ تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيّاً» (كورنثوس الثانية 17:4). وفي مقياس معيّن تكون آلام الحاضر بخفّة الريشة بينما الأمجاد الأبدية ثقيلة. وقياسها بالزمن تكون الآلام وقتيّة بينما الأمجاد أبدية.

عندما نرى المخلّص في نهاية رحلتنا، ستخبو كل آلام الحاضر لتصبح تافهة.*​


----------



## happy angel (7 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس 8 تموز


«...جعلُونِي نَاطُورَةَ الْكُرُومِ. أَمَّا كَرْمِي فَلَمْ أَنْطُرهُ.» (نشيد الأنشاد 6:1)

 إخوة الصَبيَّة شولميت أرسلوها لتعمل في الكرم. ومن كثرة العمل في العناية بالكرم أهملت كرمها، أي ما معناه، منظرها الشخصي. صارت بشرتها سمراء وجافة وبدون شك أصبح شعر رأسها أشعث. 

يكمن دائماً خطر إهمالنا لكرمنا عندما ننشغل بكرم غيرنا. هنالك، مثلاً، خطر كامن في الإنشغال الكلّي بالكرازة للعالم وينسى عائلته الهالكة. اذا أعطانا الله أولاداً فينبغي أن يكونوا حقل التبشير الأوّل عندنا. عندما نقف أمام الله، يكون فرحنا عظيماً عندما يمكننا القول: «هَا أَنَا وَالأَوْلاَدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَانِيهِمِ اللهُ» (عبرانيين 13:2). لا يعوّض عن هلاك ابن أو ابنة كل معانقات الجمهور المحب. 

يبدو من الكتاب المقدس أن المسؤولية تبدأ من البيت. بعد أن أخرج المسيح الشياطين من لجيئون تحدّاه قائلاً، «اذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ وَإِلَى أَهْلِكَ وَأَخْبِرْهُمْ كَمْ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ» (مرقس 19:5).

وغالباً ما يظهر لنا أن بيتنا أصعب مكان للكرازة لكن هناك ينبغي أن نبدأ. 

وكذلك عندما أرسل يسوع تلاميذه قال لهم، «تَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ» (أعمال 8:1). إبدأوا في أورشليم، في بيتكم.

صمّم اندراوس ألاّ يهمل كرمه. فنقرأ عنه، «هَذَا وَجَدَ أَوَّلاً أَخَاهُ سِمْعَانَ فَقَالَ لَهُ: قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَسِيَّا، الَّذِي تَفْسِيرهُ، الْمَسِيحُ» (يوحنا 41:1). 

هنالك وبلا شك بعض الحالات حيث مؤمن أمين يلتمس أن يربح أحبّاءه للرب يسوع، لكّنهم يصّرون على البقاء على عدم إيمانهم. لا نستطيع أن نضمن خلاص أصدقائنا وأهلنا الأبدي. لكن ينبغي أن ننتبه إلى عدم إهمال أهلنا بينما ننشغل في الكرازة للآخرين. في حالات كهذه ينبغي أن نعطي الأولوية لكرمنا. 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2010)

أشكرك مامتى هابى...
تامل رااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> أشكرك مامتى هابى...
> تامل رااااااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم



*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 9 تموز


«لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ.» (رومية 3:10)

 لا يمكن لأحد غير مخلّص أن يدعو باِسم الرب. هذا الدعاء اليائس لن يمر دون إجابة. عندما نصل إلى نهاية مصادرنا، عندما نفقد الأمل في إنقاذ أنفسنا، عندما لا نجد ملاذاً غير العلي، نرسل صيحة أسى إلى الرب، فيسمعنا ويجيبنا.

كان شاباً من طائفة السيخ يدعى سادهو سندر سينج مصمّماً على الإنتحار في حال عدم ايجاده سلام. فصلّى قائلا، «يا رب، إن كنت موجوداً، أظهر نفسك لي في هذه الليلة.» فإن لم يحصل على إجابة خلال سبع ساعات، كان سيقذف بنفسه أمام القطار المسافر إلى لاهور. 

في الساعات الأولى من ذلك الصباح، رأى مشهد الرب يسوع داخلاً إلى غرفته ويكلّمه بالهندوسية، «كنت في صلاتك تبحث عن الطريق الصحيح. فلِم لا تقبلها؟ أنا هو الطريق.»

اندفع إلى غرفة والده وقال، «أنا مسيحي. لن أستطيع أن أخدم أحداً غير يسوع. حياتي مُلك له حتى مماتي.»

لا أعرف أحداً دعا باِسم الرب بكل جدية إلاّ وحصل على استجابة. طبعاً هنالك الذين يصلّون للرب حين يكونون تحت وطأة مشكلة صعبة، يَعِدون بالحياة للرب اذا أنقذهم، لكن ينسون بسرعة بعد أن ترتفع الصعوبة عنهم. لكن الله يعلم قلوبهم، يعرف أنهم استغلّوا المناسبة ولم يكن وعدهم ينم عن التزام حقيقي.

لكن الحقيقة الأبدية هي أن الله يُظهر نفسه دائماً لكل من يبحث عنه. في الأماكن التي لا يمكن الحصول على الكتاب المقدس، يمكن أن يظهر في حلم أو رؤيا. وفي بلاد أخرى من خلال قطعة من الكتاب، أو من شهادة شخصية، أم عن طريق مواد مسيحية تصل بطريقة عجيبة تعالج المشكلة. وهكذا وبكل معنى يمكن القول، «أن الذي يطلب الله قد وجده فعلاً.» أمر مؤكّد جداً. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 10 تموز


«إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ.» (يوحنا 17:13) 

كل معلّم أو مبشّر بالإيمان المسيحي ينبغي أن يمارس ما يبشّر به. يجب أن يقدّموا للعالم مثالاً حياً للحق. مشيئة الله هي أن يصبح الكلمة جسداً ويحل بشعبه. 

يتأثّر العالم بالأعمال أكثر من تأثّره بالكلام. فقد كتب إدجار جيست، «أُفضّل أن أرى موعظة من أن أسمع واحدة في يوم ما.» أو كما يقال أحياناً، «حياتك صارخة إلاّ أنني لا أستطيع أن أسمع ما تقول.»

قيل عن أحد المبشّرين أنه عندما كان يعظ كان الناس كانوا يتمنّون أن لا يغادر المنبر، لكن عندما كان بعيداً عن المنبر تمنّى الناس ألاّ يعتليه ثانية. 

قال أيرونسايد، «لا شيء يقفل الشفاه كما الحياة.» وفي نفس الموضوع كتب هنري دراموند، «الإنسان رسالة.» وأضاف كارلايل شهادته الشخصية بقوله: «الحياة المقدسة أفضل وسيلة للشهادة عن الله في عالم الواقع. تحمل الكلمات ثقلاً عندما تكون مدعومة من حياة الشخص.» بينما قال ستانلي جونز، «يصير الكلمة جسداً فينا قبل أن يصير قوة من خلالنا.» وعبّر عن هذا أيضاً أوسوالد تشامبرز، «اذا أنا وعظتُ الأمر الصحيح لكن إن كنت لا أحياه فأكون كمَن لا يُخبر الحقيقة عن الله.» 

نعلم أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الكامل فقط في عمل ما يعظ به. لم يوجد أي تناقض بين رسالته وبين حياته. عندما سأله اليهود، «من أنت؟» أجابهم قائلاً، «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ.» (يوحنا 25:8). كانت سيرته مرادفة لكلامه.

كان أخوان يحملان شهادة الدكتوراة، أحدهما واعظاً والآخر طبيباً. جاءت يوماً امرأة تعاني من مشكلة إلى الواعظ لكنها لم تَعلم أي منهما يسكن ذاك البيت. عندما فتح الواعظ الباب، سألته المرأة، «هل أنت الدكتور الذي يعظ أم الذي يمارس الطب؟» تأثّر الواعظ بهذا السؤال وتجدّدت في نفسه ضرورة الحياة مثالاً لما يُعلِّم. *​


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 11 تموز



«لَيْسَ أَنِّي قَدْ نِلْتُ أَوْ صِرْتُ كَامِلاً.» (فيليي 12:3)

 رأينا في درس البارحة أن سلوكنا ينبغي أن يتماثل مع إيماننا. لكن لكي نحصل على توازن في هذا الموضوع يجب أن نضيف أمرين.

أوّلاً، يجب أن نعترف أنه لا يمكننا أن نحيا حق الله بكل كمال ما دمنا في هذا العالم. بالرغم من أننا قد بذلنا جهدنا، لا نزال مضطرين للقول أننا خُدّام بطّالين. لكن يجب أن لا نستغل هذه الحقيقة عُذراً لفشلنا أو لمستوانا المتدنّي. واجبنا أن نستمر في المحاولة لسد الفجوة ما بين شفاهنا وحياتنا.

الإعتبار الآخر هو ما يلي: الرسالة دائماً أعظم من الرسول، بغض النظر من هو. قال أندرو موري، «نحن، خدّام الرب، عاجلاً أم آجلاً سوف نعظ بكلمات لا نستطيع أن نتمّمها بأنفسنا.» وبعد خمسة وثلاثين سنة من كتابة كتابه (الثبوت في المسيح) قال، «أريدكم أن تفهموا أن المؤلّف يُقتاد أحياناً لقول أكثر ممّا اختبره. لم أختبر عندها كل ما كتبت عنه. ولا يمكنني القول أنني قد اختبرت الكل حتى الآن.»

حق الله عظيم وَسامٍ. إنه سماوي وكما كتب جاي كينج، «يسبّب الخوف من لمسه لئلاّ يفسده بعقل فاسد.» لكن هل يصح ألاّ نعلنه لأننا لا نستطيع أن نصل إلى ذروته المرتفعة؟ بالعكس تماماً. ينبغي أن نُعلنه، حتى ولو ندين أنفسنا بعمل ذلك. مهما فشلنا في اختباره بأنفسنا، نجعله طموح قلوبنا.

نشدّد ثانية على هذه الإعتبارات التي يجب أن نستخدمها عذراً لتصرّفنا الذي لا يليق بالمخلّص. لكن ينبغي أن تحفظنا من دينونة لا مبرّر لها لرجال الله لأن رسالتهم تسمو في بعض الأحيان إلى مستويات لا يستطيعوا هم أنفسهم الوصول إليها. وينبغي ألاّ تمنعنا من إبداء مشورة الله الكاملة مع أننا لم نختبرها بالكامل. يعرف الله قلوبنا. يعرف إن كنا نمارس المُراءاة والنفاق أو طموحين ومتحمّسين. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 12 تموز


«لأَنَّ الْحَرْبَ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ بَلْ لِلَّهِ.» (أخبار الأيام الثاني 15:20)


 يتحتّم على جندي الصليب أن يتوقّع الهجوم عليه عاجلاً أم آجلاً. كلّما أعلن حق الله بشجاعة أكثر وأظهر الحق واضحاً في حياته، يتعرّض للمزيد من الهجوم. قال أحد شيوخ أصحاب فكرة التقديس، «الذي يقف الأقرب إلى جانب قائده يكون هدفاً مؤكّداً للسهام.»

سيتّهم بأمور لم يقترفها. ستمزّقه النميمة، والشائعات والكلام في غيبته. سيُنبَذ ويُستهزأ به. هذه معاملة العالم ومع الأسف الشديد تكون أحياناً من الزملاء المؤمنين.

مهم أن نتذكّر في مثل هذه الظروف أن المعركة ليست معركتنا بل لِلّه. ويجب أن نطالب بالوعد من سفر الخروج 14:14، «الرَّبُّ يُقَاتِلُ عَنْكُمْ وَأنْتُمْ تَصْمُتُونَ.» وهذا يعني أننا لسنا ملزمين بالدفاع عن أنفسنا أو الهجوم. الرب يبرّرنا في الوقت المناسب.

كتب ف. ماير يقول: «كم وكم نخسر بسبب كلمة! كن هادئاً، كن صامتاً، إن ضربوك على خدّك الأيمن فحوّل لهم الآخر أيضاً. لا تنتقم. لا تهتم لسمعتك أو لشخصك لأنهما في يديه، وأنت يمكن أن تفسدهما عندما تحاول أن تحافظ عليهما.»

نجد في يوسف أفضل مثال لمن لم يحاول أن يبرّر نفسه عندما اتَّهم زوراً. سلّم أمره لِلّه، والله قد أظهر براءته ورفعه إلى مراتب عُليا.

شهد أحد خدّام المسيح الطاعن في السِّن أنه أسيء إليه مرّات عديدة خلال سني حياته. لكنه دائماً صلّى كلمات استعارها من القدّيس أوغسطين، «يا رب، أنقذني من شهوتي لتبرير نفسي.» وقال أن الله لم يفشله في تبريره وإظهار المذنبين.

الرب يسوع المسيح كان المثال الأسمى. «وَإِذْ تَأَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُهَدِّدُ بَلْ كَانَ يُسَلِّمُ لِمَنْ يَقْضِي بِعَدْلٍ.» (بطرس الأولى 23:2).

هذه هي رسالة اليوم. غير ملزمين بالدفاع عن أنفسنا عندما نُتهَّم زوراً. المعركة للرب. هو يقاتل عنّا. ينبغي أن نحافظ على صمتنا. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2010)

*آمييييييييين .......تأملات روحية غذاء للروح*
​


----------



## happy angel (14 يوليو 2010)

*
تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 13 تموز




 ... صار كل هذا عليَّ ( تك 42: 36 )



ليس غريبًا أن توجد الصعاب في عالم يفتخر بحكمته وبموارده، ونستطيع أن ندرك جيدًا وجود صعاب كالجبال التي لا تُرتقى أمام الشخص الذي يعيش بالاستقلال عن الله ـ بلا إله. ولكن ليس هكذا الحال مع المؤمنين لأن صعابًا كهذه لا وجود لها أمام إيماننا، كما أن لا وجود لها أمام إلهنا إذ إن الإيمان يوقن بأن الله يتداخل في كل ظروفنا فيرتبها على أحسن حال. 

وهل يوجد شيء واحد عسير على الله الذي يحبنا؟ أ لم يُخلِّص إلهنا راحاب الزانية، بينما كان بيتها بحائط سور المدينة، السور الذي سقط وتحطم في ذات اليوم الذي خلصت فيه؟ 

أوَلم يدخل يشوع وكالب إلى أرض الموعد، بينما كان في الأرض جبابرة عظام كانا أمامهم كالجراد؟ حقًا إن دخول الأرض كان صعوبة كبرى، بل أمرًا مستحيلاً أمام الجواسيس العشرة، ولكنه لم يكن صعوبة أمام الإيمان ولا أمام الله الذي يكرم الإيمان. 

لقد كان يوسف في أعماق السجن مجهولاً من الجميع ومنسيًا حتى من رئيس السُقاة الذي كان أولىَ من غيره بأن يتذكره، فكيف يمكن له الخروج من ذلك السجن؟ حقًا إنها لصعوبة كبرى، بل أمر مستحيل، ولكن ليس لدى الله الذي أعطاه المواعيد. ليتمثل أمامنا يوسف راكبًا في مركبة فرعون ومجتازًا في أرض مصر، والمصريون راكعون أمامه، فنتحقق أن لا صعوبة تقوم أمام الله. 

ويمكننا أن نأتي بأمثلة كثيرة، ولكن فيما أسلفنا الكفاية لأن نبيِّن أن الصعاب لا وجود لها أمام الإيمان وإنما قد تعرض لهم مجرد تغذية إيمانهم وتقويته. حقًا إن الأزمنة صعبة، وبذلك يعطينا الرب فرصة ربما تكون الأخيرة لنُظهر أنه يمكننا أن نلقي بأنفسنا بين يديه، وأننا لسنا مثل الآخرين الذين ليس لهم هذا الإيمان، ولذلك يستسلمون لليأس. من ثم يجب علينا أن لا نخاف خوف غير المؤمنين ولا نرتاع من شَبَح الحوادث التي تهددنا، بل لنقدس الرب في قلوبنا وليكن هو خوفنا. وإذا ازدادت الصعاب فلنزداد ثقة في الرب ولنسلِّم أنفسنا وكل أمورنا بين يديه وهو يعتني بكل ما يخصنا ويخص عائلاتنا وما يخص اجتماعاتنا أيضًا. 

لنصدق إلهنا ولنؤمن بكل تأكيدات كلمته التي كُتبت لأجلنا، وحينئذٍ لا تجري كلمة ”صعاب“ على ألسنتنا، ولن تأتي لتعكر سلامنا أو تقطع شركتنا مع الله.  *​


----------



## happy angel (14 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 14 تموز




اسمعوا! هوذا الزارع قد خرج ليزرع، وفيما هو يزرع سقط بعضٌ على الطريق، فجاءت طيور السماء وأكلته ( مر 4: 3 ، 4)



يشرح لنا الرب نفسه مَثَل الزارع فيقول: «الزارع يزرع الكلمة، وهؤلاء هم الذين على الطريق، حيث تُزرع الكلمة، وحينما يسمعون يأتي الشيطان للوقت وينزع الكلمة المزروعة في قلوبهم» ( مر 4: 14 ، 15). 

فالطريق يُشير إلى حالة قلوب بعض السامعين. إنها نوعية من الناس لا يكترثون كثيرًا بما يسمعونه، إنهم مُصابون بحالة من الاستخفاف وعدم الاستعداد لقبول الكلمة، وهذا ما يجعل الشيطان يُبادر، وبكل سهولة، كما يذكر لنا البشير متى «ويخطف الكلمة» ( مت 13: 19 )! 

فرغم أن الكلمة وصلت إلى القلب، إذ إن كلمة الله تناسب حاجة قلب الإنسان بغض النظر إن كان يقبلها أو لا يقبلها، لكن لأنهم عديمو الانتباه وغير مُبالين، سرعان ما يخطف الشيطان ما زُرع على سطح القلب ولم ينغرس فيه. وما أكثر النفوس التي يهيئ لها الله فرصة تلو فرصة، فيها يسمعون كلمة الله المُخلِّصة ( يع 1: 18 )، والمطهِّرة ( أف 5: 26 )، لكنهم بكل أسف يسمحون للشيطان أن ينزع الكلمة، إذ هم أصلاً غير جادين لاستقبالها! ألا نرى في هيرودس مثالاً لذلك. لقد كان مُغرمًا بسماع كلام يوحنا المعمدان، بل كان يسمعه بسرور ( مر 6: 20 )، ولكنه لم يكن عنده استعداد قط أن يتجاوب معه، بل عندما تحرَّك ضميره وتوبَّخ من يوحنا، نجده يزيح يوحنا من أمامه ويُدخِله السجن، بدلاً من أن يعترف بخطئه ويتوب ( لو 3: 19 ، 20)!!  *​


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 15تموز


احترزوا من أن تصنعوا صدقتكم قدام الناس ،لكي ينظروكم ( متى 6 : 1 )

كتبت الأديبة "بيغي نونان" كتاباً عنوانه "الحياة والحرية ونشدان السعادة ".وفيه شددت على أن المظاهر قد تكون خداعة ،قائلةً "إن الناس لا يظهرون أبداً على حقيقتهم ."وعلى رجل الأعمال العديم الضمير علقت نونان بأننا لو رأيناه على حقيقته لشاهدنا أمامنا "رجلاً جالساً إلى مأدبة وفي اسنانه خنجر ."فمن حيث المظاهر كلها هو مواطن بارز رفيع،إلا أنه بالحقيقة مراء او منافق . وقد سمى المسيح القادة الدينيين في أيامه "مرائين" ( متى 23 : 13 – 15 ) وعنى بذلك انهم ممثلون.وفي المسارح القديمة كان كل ممثل يؤدي عدة أدوار على التوالي. ولتغيير شخصيته كان يكتفي بوضع قناع على وجهه. فأولئك القادة الدينيون إنما كانوا يبدلون أقنعتهم.فقد كانوا يصطنعون المظاهر للظفر بتصفيق أهل مجتمعهم،لكنهم لم يكونوا يهتمون بحقيقة حالهم في أعماق كيانهم. والمسيح علمنا ألا نكون مثل المرائين الذين يؤدون"واجباتهم الدينية كي يراهم الآخرون ( متى 6 : 1 – 6 )، وقال:"متى صنعت صدقةً،فلا تعرف شمالك ما تفعل يمينك " ( ع3 ) فالله لا تخدعه الأقنعة التي نلبسها لنكسب استحسان الناس ومديحهم،بل إنه يدخر رضاه نحو الذين يعبدونه بالحق ويتفانون في خدمة الآخرين. الإيمان الحقيقي لا يعبر عن ذاته البتة بسيرة مزيفة .*​


----------



## happy angel (17 يوليو 2010)

*
تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 16 تموز


تحزنون يسيراً بتجارب متنوعة ،لكي تكون تزكية إيمانكم،وهي أثمن من الذهب الفاني ..توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد( 1 بطرس 1 : 6 و 7 )

في ثمانينيات هذا القرن شهدت نيفادا الشمالية اكتشافاً للذهب بطريقة عجيبة،وما كان منقبو القرن التاسع عشر ليحلموا بإمكان حدوث أمر كهذا . إذ إن الذهب في تلك الجبال الغربية غير مرئي فعلاً.حتى إن معظم الجزيئات تظل غير منظورة بالعين المجردة ،ولو كبرت ألفاً وخمس مئة مرة. غير أن التكنولوجيا الحديثة توصلت الى طريقة لإستخراج ذلك الذهب.فأولاً،تطحن أطنان من الخامات التي تحوي الذهب لتصير كالرمل الناعم . ثم يضاف السيانيد لتذويب الحبيبات وإحالتها إلى محلول صاف.وعندما يدمج غبار الزنك،ينفصل الذهب عن الخليط .فمع أن الذهب كان موجوداً دائماً فقد كان غير مرئي. وفي وسعنا إقامة مشابهة بين هذا وتعليل بطرس للألم في رسالته الثانية. فقد رأى إمكانية هائلة في جبال الشدائد والآلام التي واجهت شعب الرب.ولذلك شجعهم كي يجاوزوا بأنظارهم الحرارة والضيق الناجمين عم محنهم الى الإيمان الثمين الذي كان الرب يعمل على انتاجه فيهم خلال الآلام ( 1بطرس 1 : 6 و 7 ) وقد بين بطرس للمؤمنين أن اختبارهم المنتج للإيمان هو ذو قيمة عظيمة بالنسبة الى حياتهم الروحية.ومن ثم يستطيعون أن يبتهجوا بالرب رغم كل شيء. فلا تستسلم لبلايا الحياة.ربما لا ترى فيها إمكانية إنتاج إيمان قوي،إلا أنها هناك وتزكية الإيمان أثمن من الذهب الفاني حقاً . ربما تكون أوقات الشدة أنسب الأوقات لتشديد الإيمان. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (17 يوليو 2010)

*

تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 17 تموز



وأن تكون سيرتكم بين الأمم حسنة،لكي يكونوا يمجدون الله في يوم الأفتقادمن أجل أعمالكم الحسنة ( 1 بطرس 2 : 12 ) .

دخل عامل بناء مطعم وجبات سريعة وطلب علبتي عشاء.ولما حان دوره،حمل الكيس الذي اعطي له ودفع الثمن ثم مضى . ولما وصل إلى منزله تبين له أنه قد سُلم كيساً يحتوي على غلة النهار. وفي الحال أعاد الكيس الى المطعم فيما كان صاحب المطعم يعلم الشرطة بخسارته.وقد كان الزبون أميناً حتى أرجع المال الى صاحبه مع أنه كان ممكناً أن يحتفظ به دون أن يعثر عليه. هذه الحادثة اشتملت على مبلغ من المال غير قليل،ولكن علينا أن نكون أمناء في القليل أيضاً.وقد نتساءل أحياناً لماذا لا يؤثر المسيحيون المؤمنون في عالمنا تأثيراً روحياً أكبر. أيكون السبب أن مؤمنين كثيرون يتهاونون في بعض الأمور ثم يبررون ما يفعلونه منطقياً،وهم في الواقع يغشون أو يكذبون أو "يتشاطرون"أو يتلاعبون ويضاربون؟ ما أكثر ما صار عدم الأمانة زيّاً شائعاً، ولو عند المؤمنين !فلا عجب إذاً إن كان غير المؤمنين لا يتأثرون! وأهم من كل شيء ، فأن الأمانة هي ما يطلبه الله فينا ويتوقعه منا.وقد قال الرسول بطرس إن سيرتنا ينبغي أن تكون حسنة أوحميدة .ثم كتب هذه الآية :"هكذا هي مشيئة الله:"أن تفعلوا الخير فتسكتوا جهالة الناس الأغبياء" فالأمانة ليست السياسة الفضلى وحسب،بل إنها السياسة التي يطلبها الله ويباركها . ليس في مسألة الأمانة كثير وقليل .*​


----------



## happy angel (18 يوليو 2010)

*
تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 18تموز




وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم الى الأبد ( يوحنا 14 : 16 ) .

منذ بضع سنوات،فيما كان قارب شراعي طوله اثنان وأربعون قدماً مبحراً على مقربة من الشاطىء لشرقي للولايات المتحدة جرفه النوء الى عرض البحر،وأخذت تتقاذفه الأمواج الهائجة ،حتى قلبته موجة ضخمة رأساً على عقب .وقد عملت الرافدة الطولية الثقيلة على إعادة القارب الى وضعه السوي،إلا أن الضرر كان بالغاً . وبعد قليل استجاب لنداء الاستغاثة زورق تابع لخفر السواحل.ولما اهتدى الزورق الى موقع القارب اليائس،لم يكن ممكناً إنقاذ أي واحد من الركاب بسبب عنف الأمواج.وهكذا اقترب الزورق الكبير من القارب الصغير قدر الإمكان،فجعلت الأمواج تتكسر على الزورق فلا يصيب القارب شيء منها.ثم سار الزورق مع القارب جنباً الى جنب حتى أوصله إلى المرفأ الأمين . إن في عمل هذا الزورق إيضاحاً لخدمة الروح القدس.فقد قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه في يوحنا 4 : 16 وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر." ومعلوم أن الكلمة "معزياً " قد تترجم أيضاً "معيناً" أو" مؤازراً " أو "مرشداً " وتعني حرفياً " من يدعى للوقوف معنا وإعانتنا ". فالروح القدس يرشدنا ويحمينا وسط عواصف الحياة ،مواكباً لنا مثلما واكب ذلك الزورق القارب الغارق . يحمينا الروح القدس من أمواج الحياة المتلاطمة،سواء كانت صادرة من عاصفة عاطفية أو جسدية او روحية .فالروح القدس معنا للحماية والتعزية والتشجيع والتوجيه.ولسوف يرشدنا إلى أن يوصلنا إلى وطننا السماوي بسلام وأمان . الروح القدس ضيف إلهي كريم ،فهلا نسلمه زمام القيادة ! *​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 19 تموز


«لأَنَّهُ كَمَا هُوَ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ هَكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً». (يوحنا الأولى 17:4) 

هذه إحدى حقائق العهد الجديد التي تهزّنا بجرأتها المطلقة. لن نجرؤ أن نلفظ الكلمات لو لم نرها في الكتاب المقدس. لكن هذا حق مجيد، يمكننا أن نبتهج ونفرح بها.

كيف نتشبَّه بالمسيح في هذا العالم؟ تتوجَّه أفكارنا أوّلاً تلقائياً إلى ما لا نشبهه، لا نتشارك معه في مميّزات ألوهيّته، مثل قوته الكليّة، معرفته الكليّة وحضوره الكلي. تملأنا الخطية والفشل بينما هو كامل. لا نحب كما يحب هو، ولا نغفر كما يغفر هو.

كيف نشبهه إذن؟ يستمر العدد ليشرح. «بِهَذَا تَكَمَّلَتِ الْمَحَبَّةُ فِينَا: أَنْ يَكُونَ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ فِي يَوْمِ الدِّينِ، لأَنَّهُ كَمَا هُوَ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ هَكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً». لقد عملت محبة الله في حياتنا لكي لا نرتعب من الوقوف أمام دينونة كرسي قضاء المسيح. وسبب ثقتنا هو أنه عندنا هذا الشيء المشترك مع المخلّص. الدينونة أصبحت خلفنا. نحن مثله فيما يختص بالدينونة. لقد أخذ دينونة خطايانا على الصليب وحل مشكلة الخطية إلى الأبد. لأنه أخذ عقاب خطايانا فلن نحتمله نحن. فيمكننا أن نرنّم وبكل ثقة، «الموت والدينونة من خلفي، النعمة والمجد أمامي، كل أعباء الدينونه تدحرجت على يسوع، هناك فَقدَتْ كل قوتّها.» وكما أن الدينونة قد صارت ماضياً بالنسبة له، كذلك تكون لنا أيضاً ويمكننا القول، «لا دينونة، لا جحيم لي، لن ترى عيني عذاباً ولا ناراً، لا حكم عليَّ لأن الرب الذي يحبنّي يحميني تحت جناحيه.»

لا نتشّبه به فقط بما يختص بالدينونة لكن أيضاً بما يختص بالقبول أمام الله. نقف أمام الله بنفس النعمة التي فيها يقف المسيح لأننا فيه. «قريب جداً من الله لأنني في شخص ابنه أكون قريباً كقُربه هو.»

وأخيراً، نُشبهه لأن الله الآب أحبّنا كما أحب المسيح. في صلاته قال الرب يسوع، «أَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي» يوحنا (23:17). لذلك لا نبالغ حين نقول، «لا يمكن أن أكون عزيزاً أكثر على الله لأنه بالمحبة التي فيها أحب ابنه أحبّني أنا أيضاً.» 

وهكذا وببركة حقيقية كما أن المسيح، كذا نحن في العالم. *​


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية​
الثلاثاء 20 تموز​
«اَلْمُكْثِرُ الأَصْحَابِ يُخْرِبُ نَفْسَهُ.» (أمثال 24:18) 

مع اختلاف الترجمات الحديثة لهذا العدد تقول إحدى الترجمات الإنجليزية القديمة أنه ينبغي العناية بالصداقة. تنمو وتزدهر بالرعاية لكنها تموت بالإهمال.

كتبت إحدى المجلاّت في مقالها الإفتتاحي، «الصداقة لا تأتي صدفة، ينبغي العناية بها والعمل عليها. الصداقة لا تُبنى على الأخذ فقط بل على العطاء أيضاً. ليست للأوقات الحسنة فقط بل أيضاً للاوقات الصعبة.

لا نُخفي حاجاتنا عن الصديق الوفي. ولا نلتصق بصديق لنحصل على العون فقط. 

الصديق الوفي جدير بالإحتفاظ به. إنه يقف إلى جانبك، عندما تكون مُتّهماً زوراً. يمدحك على كل ما تستحقّه للمدح، ويكون صريحاً معك فيما تحتاج من الإصلاح. يبقى قريباً على مدى السنين يشارك في أفراحك وأحزانك. 

المحافظة على التواصل أمر ذا أهميّة. ربما عن طريق الرسائل، الكرتات، اتصال هاتفي أو زيارات. ولكن الصداقة طريق ذات مسلكين. إذا تهاونت دوماً في إجابة الرسائل، فكأنني أقول أن الصداقة لا تستحق الإستمرار. أو أنا مشغول جداًّ. أو لا أرغب بأن تزعجني. أو أكره كتابة الرسائل. صداقات قليلة يمكنها البقاء في ظل الإهمال هذا المستمر.

رفض الإتصال يكون عادة شكلاً من أشكال الأنانية. نفتكر بأنفسنا فقط، في الوقت وفي المجهود والثمن. الصداقة الحقيقية تفكّر بالآخرين- كيف يمكن أن نشجّعهم، أو نعزّيهم، أن نبهجهم أو نساعدهم، كيف يمكن أن نقدّم لهم الطعام الروحي.

كم نحن مديونون لأصدقاء عديدين الذين جاؤونا بالكلمات المرفقة بالروح عندما احتجنا ذلك. مررت بأوقات كنت أشعر بانحطاط وخيبة أمل في الخدمة المسيحية. أحد الأصدقاء الذي لم يكن يعلم البتة عن عزمي المثبط كتب لي رسالة مبهجة حيث اقتبس من أشعياء 4:49، «أَمَّا أَنَا فَقُلْتُ عَبَثاً تَعِبْتُ. بَاطِلاً وَفَارِغاً أَفْنَيْتُ قُدْرَتِي. لَكِنَّ حَقِّي عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ وَعَمَلِي عِنْدَ إِلَهِي.» كانت تلك الكلمات التي احتجتها لترفع من معنويّاتي وتعيدني إلى العمل.

كتب شارلز كنني يقول، «هل يمكن نسيان صديقْ، هل يمكن أن ننسى وجهاً، قد فرَّحنا إلى النهاية، شجّعنا في سباقنا، ما أعظم ديْننا لنفوس تشبه الآلهة، لا يمكن أن ننساهم حتى ولو حاولنا.»

لمعظمنا بضع أصدقاء حميمين في هذه الحياة. ولهذا ينبغي أن نبذل كل ما في قوتنا لنحافظ على صداقة متينة وصحيّة. *​


----------



## happy angel (21 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 21 تموز

«مُلْقِينَ كُلَّ هَمِّكُمْ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكُمْ». (بطرس الأولى 7:5) 


ممكن أن تحيا حياة طويلة في الإيمان لكنك لم تتعلّم أن تلقي كل همّك على الرب. يمكن أن نحفظ آيات عديدة عن ظهر قلب أو نعظ للآخرين، لكننا لم نمارس هذا الوعد في حياتنا. نعرف لاهوتياً أن الله يعتني بنا، مهتم بأمورنا وهو قادر أن يهتم بأعظم قلق يمكن أن نتخيّله. ومع كل هذا نُصرّ على تقلّبنا وقلقنا في فراشنا ليلاً، منزعجين، متهيّجين ونفتكر بالأسوأ.

ليس من الضروري أن تسير الأمور هكذا. لديَّ صديق يواجه مشاكل ووجع رأس أكثر من أي منّا. لو كان ليحتمل كل هذا بنفسه لصار كالمجنون. ماذا يفعل؟ يأخذ أموره إلى الرب ويتركها هناك، ينهض عن ركبتيه، يدخل فراشه، يرنّم بضع أعداد من ترنيمة ثم يهجع إلى النوم دون عناء.

قال بيل برايت مرّة لصديقه ليروي إيمز، «ليروي، لقد وجدت تعزية كبيرة في بطرس الأولى 7:4. استنتجت في حياتي أنني يمكن إمّا أن أحمل أثقالي بنفسي أو يحملها يسوع عنّي. لا يمكننا نحن الإثنين أن نحملها، ولهذا صمّمت أن أُلقي أثقالي عليه.»

صمّم إيمز أن يجرّب بنفسه. كتب يقول، «دخلت غرفتي وابتدأت بالصلاة. وعملت تماماً كما قال لي بيل. كنت ولمدّة أشهر طويلة أعاني من وجع في معدتي. فابتدأت أشعر أن الألم بدأ يتركني. لقد اختبرت إنقاذ الرب. كلاّ، لم تفارقني المشكلة ولا زالت حتى اليوم. لكن الحِمل زال. لا أقضي ليالي قلقاً أو أغفو متألمّاً.

أستطيع بكل أمانة أن أواجه الأحمال بروح فرحة وشاكرة من كل القلب.»

يستطيع أغلبنا أن نتماثل مع الشخص الذي كتب، «إنها إرادة الرب أن أُلقي همّي عليه كل يوم. ويطلب منّي ألاّ أُلقي إيماني. لكننّي أتصرّف بحماقة عندما أؤخذ على حين غرّة فألقي بإيماني وأحمل همومي.»

يَقول لنا المخلّص دوماً:

لا تحمل الهمَّ وحدك، كثير عليك هذا. 
العمل عملي وحدي وعملك أن تستريح بي. 

*​


----------



## happy angel (21 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 22 تموز


«هَا أَنَا يَا رَبُّ...َإِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَشَيْتُ بِأَحَدٍ أَرُدُّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ». (لوقا 8:19) 


حالما فتح زكّا قلبه للرب يسوع، أعلنت له الغريزة الإلهية أنه ينبغي التعويض عن الماضي. يبدو من الآية أن هنالك شك إن كان قد خدع أحداً، لكن من المعقول أن نظن أن كلمة «إن» تعني «بما أننّي» في حياة جباية الضرائب الغني. لقد حَصَّلَ أموالاً بالخداع، لقد عرف ذلك، وقد صمّم أن يقوم بعمل ما في هذا الأمر.

التعويض عقيدة كتابية جيّدة وممارسة كتابية صالحة. عندما نولد من جديد يجب أن نعيد إلى صاحب الحق الأشياء التي أخذناها بالظلم. الخلاص لا يحرّر الشخص من تصحيح أخطاء الماضي. إن اقترفت سرقة أموال قبل الخلاص فإن نعمة الله تطلب إعادة هذه الأموال. حتى الديون المستحقّة على الشخص من أيام الماضي ينبغي ألاّ تُمحى بالولادة الجديدة.

قبل بضع سنوات، عندما خلص المئات في مدينة بلفاست من مواعظ المبشّر نيقيلسون، كان على المصانع المحلية أن تبني سقائف ضخمة لخزن أدوات العمل التي أعادها المؤمنون الجدد.

سقائف عملاقة تلزم في هذا البلد لخزن الغنائم التي أخذها أفراد الجيش فقط. دون الحديث عن تسرّب العديد من الأدوات والمعدّات والبضائع بطُرق غير شرعية من المصانع، المكاتب والمخازن.

كل تعويض يقوم به المؤمن ينبغي أن يعمله باِسم الرب يسوع. فمثلاً، «سلبتك هذه المعدّات عندما عملت عندك قبل سنوات، لكنّني نلت الخلاص وتغيّرت حياتي بواسطة الرب يسوع المسيح. لقد وضع على قلبي أن أعيد هذه المعدات وأطلب منك الصفح.» وبهذه الطريقة يكون المجد للمخلّص لأنه هو صاحب المجد.

هنالك حالات تجوز في الشهادة المسيحية على دفع فوائد المال المسروق. هنالك أمثلة في العهد القديم حيث كان مطلوب دفع بدل الخراب بزيادة الخُمس.

وبكل صراحة، هنالك حالات وبسبب مرور وقت طويل أو تغيّر في الاوضاع، لا يمكن التعويض. يعرف الله هذا. إن تم الإعتراف بالخطية، يقبل الرغبة الجدية في التوبة، لكن فقط في هذه الحالات عندما يكون التعويض مستحيلاً. *​


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 23 تموز


«...كَانُوا يَحْمِلُونَ الْمَرْضَى خَارِجاً فِي الشَّوَارِعِ وَيَضَعُونَهُمْ عَلَى فُرُشٍ وَأَسِرَّةٍ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ بُطْرُسُ يُخَيِّمُ وَلَوْ ظِلُّهُ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ». (أعمال 15:5) 

عرف الناس أن خدمة بطرس كانت خدمة قوية. أينما كان يذهب، كان يتم شفاء مرضى. فلا عجب إذ أراد الشعب أن يقترب إلى ظلاله. لقد حظي بنجاح كبير. 

كل منا يلقي ظلاَّ معينّاً وحتماً نؤثر في حياة الذين نتّصل بهم. كتب هيرمان ميلفل: «لا يمكننا العيش لأنفسنا فقط. تتّصل حياتنا بآلاف الخيطان الغير مرئية وعلى طول هذه الأنسجة تجري أعمالنا كأسباب لتعيد إلينا نتائج.»

أنت تكتب إنجيلاً، فصلاً كل يوم. بالأعمال التي تقوم بها، وبالكلمات التي تقولها. يقرأ الناس ما تكتب، سواء حقيقية أم لا. فإذاً، ما هو الإنجيل بالنسبة لك؟

أجاب أحدهم عندما سُئل عن أحب إنجيل لديه فأجاب: «الإنجيل بحسب أمّي» وقد قال جون ويسلي مرّة، «تعلّمت عن المسيحية من أمّي أكثر ممّا تعلّمته من كل لاهوتيّي إنجلترا.»

أمر يستحق اليقظة حيث أنه يوجد من ينظر إلى كل منا ويقول بنفسه مفكّراً: «هكذا ينبغي أن يكون المؤمن المسيحي.» يمكن أن يكون إبناً أو ابنة، صديقاً أو جاراً، معلّماً أو تلميذاً. أنت مثاله الأعلى وبطله المفضل. يراقبك عن قرب أكثر ممّا تعتقد. حياتك في العمل، في الكنسية، حياتك في الصلاة - جميع هذه نموذجاً للمحاكاة لمن يلاحظك. يريد أن يستظل بظلّك. 

عادة نظن أنه لا فائدة من الظلال. لكن الظلال الروحية التي نظهرها لها حقيقتها. لذلك ينبغي أن نسأل أنفسنا هذا السؤال، «عندما يأتي الذين التقيت بهم إلى يوم الحساب وتُفحص سجلاّتهم، ماذا أضفت أنت إليهم، فرحاً أم غمّاً؟ ماذا يقول السجل، أكان تأثيراً مباركاً، أم آثاراً شرّيرة؟» (ستريكلاند جليلان)

كتب روبرت ج. لي، «لا يمكنك أن تمنع ما أنت عليه من أن يؤثر على الآخرين، ففي كل ما تقوله أو تفعله، كذلك لا يمكنك أن تمنع جسمك من إلقاء ظلّه تحت الشمس. ما في داخلك ينعكس خارجك، دون تعبيرات غامضة. تطرح تأثيراً تضعف أمامه اللغة والإقناع عن التعبير.»*​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا للتأملات والمجهود
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 24 تموز


«وَاحِدٌ يَعْتَبِرُ يَوْماً دُونَ يَوْمٍ وَآخَرُ يَعْتَبِرُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، فَلْيَتَيَقَّنْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي عَقْلِهِ.» (رومية 5:14) 


يعتبر البعض يوماً بعّينه مقدساً بينما البعض الآخر يعتبر كل الأيام مقدسة. 

كان اليهود الذين يعيشون تحت الناموس يعتبرون يوم السبت أو اليوم السابع مقدّساً. منعهم الناموس من العمل في ذلك اليوم وحدّد السفر. وطُلب منهم تقدمات إضافية.

لم يُطلب من المسيحيين الذين يحيون تحت الناموس أن يحفظوا يوم السبت. جميع الأيام مقدسة عندهم بالرغم من اعتقادهم بوجود مبدأ يوم للراحة في الكلمة. لا يُدانوا لعدم حفظ السبت. (كولوسي 16:2).

اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، أي يوم الرب، يبرز في العهد الجديد لعدّة أسباب. فيه قام الرب يسوع (يوحنا 1:20). بعد قيامته التقى بتلاميذه في مرتين متتاليتين في أيام الأحد (يوحنا 26،19:20). حلّ الروح القدس في أليوم ألأول، كان حلول الروح القدس سبعة آحاد بعد عيد البواكير (لاويين 16،15:23، أعمال 1:2) الذي يرمز إلى قيامة المسيح (كورنثوس الأولى 23،20:15). اجتمع تلاميذه في اليوم الأول من الأسبوع لكسر الخبز (كورنثوس الأولى 2،1:16). لكن هذا اليوم ليس مُلزِماً مثل السبت، لكنه يوم اميتاز. نتحرر من أشغالنا اليومية يوم الأحد ونستطيع أن نكرّسه لربّنا بطريقة لا نخصّص بمثلها باقي الأيام. 

بينما نتمتّع بالحرية لنعتبر جميع الأيام متساوية بالقداسة، لا نتمتّع بالحرية يوم الأحد لنقوم بأي عمل يمكن أن يعثر الآخرين. إن كان تصليح السيارة، أو العمل في الحديقة، أو لعب الكرة يعثر آخرين فينبغي أن نتنازل عن هذه الأعمال التي نعتبرها ممكنة. وكما يقول بولس الرسول، «فَلاَ نُحَاكِمْ أَيْضاً بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ احْكُمُوا بِهَذَا: أَنْ لاَ يُوضَعَ لِلأَخِ مَصْدَمَةٌ أَوْ مَعْثَرَةٌ» (رومية 13:14).

كان يوم الراحة عند اليهود تحت الناموس في آخر أسبوع العمل. أمّا المسيحيون تحت النعمة فيبدأون أسبوعهم بيوم راحة لأن المسيح أكمل عمل الفداء في هذا اليوم.

يقول س. سكوفيلد أن الصفة الحقيقية ليوم الرب تكمُن بالطريقة التي عاشه الرب يسوع: «عزّى مريم الباكية، سار سبعة أميال مع تلميذين مُتحيّرين، علّم درساً كتابياً بينما سار على الطريق، بعث رسالة للتلاميذ الآخرين، كان له مقابلة خاصة مع بطرس التلميذ المرتد، أعلن عن الروح القدس لرجاله في العلية.»*​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 25 تموز


«وَرَأى الرَّبُّ أنَّ لَيْئَةَ مَكْرُوهَةٌ فَفَتَحَ رَحِمَهَا. وَأمَّا رَاحِيلُ فَكَانَتْ عَاقِراً.» (تكوين 31:29) 


هنالك قانون تعويض سارياً في العالم. وبحسب هذا القانون فكل من يعاني من نقص مُعيّن في جهة ما يُعطى إعانة للموازنة في ناحية أخرى. يمنع هذا القانون أن يحصل شخص ما على كل المنافع. ما ينقص فتاة في جمالها تعوَّض عنه في حكمة عملية. لا يتمتّع رجل ما بمزايا رياضية، يمكن أن يحصل على صفات أفضل ممّا لو كان رياضياً. الشعراء ليسوا دائماً عملييّن كما أن الفنانين لا يستطيعون دائماً إدارة أعمالهم المالية. 

عندما رأى الله أن يعقوب يحب راحيل أكثر من ليئة، جعل ليئة مثمرة أكثر. وبعد سنين عديدة عمل هذا القانون في حياة حنّة وفننّة. أحب ألقانا حنّة أكثر من فننّة، لكن وُلد لفننّة أولاد وأماً حنّة فلم تلد (صموئيل الأول 1:1-6). 

مع أن السيدة فاني كروسبي حرّمت من نعمة البصر، حازت على موهبة ذروة في الترنيم. ترانيمها ميراث للكنيسة. كان ألكساندر كرودنز يعاني من اكتئاب شديد لكنه قويٌ لينتج كتاب تفسير يحمل اسمه.

هذا مؤمن لا يستطيع الوعظ، لا يملك موهبة ليقف أمام الجمهور. لكنه ميكانيكيٌ ماهرٌ، ويستطيع أن يحافظ على سلامة سيارة الواعظ لتعمل جيداً. عندما تصاب السيارة بعطب ما، يرفع غطاء المحرك، يُدخل رأسه تحته ويصلّي.

ينبغي أن نتّفق مع من يقول أن قانون التعويض هذا لا يعمل تماماً في هذه الحياة. هنالك عدم مساواة وظلم. لكن هذه الحياة ليست كل شيء. لم يُكتب الفصل الأخير بعد. عندما يزيح الله الستار ويسمح لنا برؤية العالم الآخر ندرك النقاط تُسوّى المسائل وتنقلب الموائد. فمثلاً، نسمع إبراهيم يقول للرجل الغني، «يَا ابْنِي اذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ اسْتَوْفَيْتَ خَيْرَاتِكَ فِي حَيَاتِكَ وَكَذَلِكَ لِعَازَرُ الْبَلاَيَا. وَالآنَ هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى وَأَنْتَ تَتَعَذَّبُ» (لوقا 25:16). 

لكن في الوقت الحالي من المفضّل لنا أن نتّخذ نظرة متّزنة للحياة. فبدل أن نركّز على نواقصنا، ينبغي أن نتذكّر أن الله أعطانا بعض الميزات والقدرات التي لا توجد في مَن نعتبرهم أفضل منّا. وهذا ينقذنا من الشعور بالنقص، عدم المحاسبة أو من الحسد. *​


----------



## happy angel (25 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 26 تموز

«فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ وَالاِبْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ» (متى 36،35:10) 

لا يتكلم الرب هنا عن القصد المباشر من مجيئه بل عن نتائح محتملة. ويقول أنه حينما يصمّم البعض أن يتبعه، يمكن أن يتوقّعوا اضطهاداً مريراً من أقربائهم وأصدقائهم. وهكذا فلم يأت ليلقي سلاماً بل سيفاً (عدد 34). 

لقد أكّد التاريخ على صحّة هذه النبوة. ففي كل مرّة يرجع الناس فيها إلى المخلص المحبّ والحيّ، يلاقون الإساءة والعداوة. لقد تعرّضوا للسخرية، للحرمان من الإرث، للطرد من البيت، للطرد من وظائفهم وفي حالات كثيرة تمّ قتلهم. 

الإضطهاد غير منطقي. فمثلاً، أب ابنه مدمن على المخدّرات. لكن هذا الإبن قد أدار ظهره للمخدرات وأصبح يخدم المسيح. نعتقد أن الأب سيكون فرحاً. كلاّ. فهو يستشيط غضباً. ويقول بكل صراحة أنه يتمنى لو أن ابنه بقي على ما كان عليه قبلاً. 

خلص آخرون من المسكرات، من الجريمة، من الإنحراف الجنسي ومن الفرق الشيطانية. اعتقد هؤلاء أن ذويهم لن يكونوا مبتهجين فقط بل سيصيرون مؤمنين أيضاً. لكن الأمور لم تسر على هذا النحو. مجيء الرب يسوع يجلب الإنقسام إلى العائلة.

ترْك ديانة الأهل لاتباع المسيح تشعل الإنفعال الشديد. فمثلاً، يمكن أن تكون العائلة يهودية بالإسم فقط، لكن أن يصبح فرد من هذه العائلة مسيحياً يثير انفجاراً عاطفياً شديداً. تعتبر الشخص مرتدّاً، خائناً وحتى منضمّاً إلى هتلر عدو اليهود. التعليل المسيحي والاحتجاج يقع على آذان صمّاء. 

في عائلات مسيحية عديدة، التحوّل إلى المسيح يُعاقب بالموت. لا ينفذ العقاب من الحكومات بل من ذوي الشخص بطرق وحشية وتعذيب وقتل في النهاية.

مع كل هذا فإن اعترافات المؤمنين الجدد وبصبرهم وقوة احتمالهم للكراهية وللإضطهاد، يدرك الآخرون مدى فراغ حياتهم وديانتهم ويتّجهون إلى المسيح بالتوبة والإيمان. وهكذا تعلو المرتبة بالمقاومة وتزدهر بالإضطهاد. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 27 تموز

«وَهَا أَنْتَ لَهُمْ كَشِعْرِ أَشْوَاقٍ لِجَمِيلِ الصَّوْتِ يُحْسِنُ الْعَزْفَ، فَيَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَكَ وَلاَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِهِ» (حزقيال 32:33) 


إحدى التناقضات في إعلان كلمة أن الناس يغرمون بالمتكلم وليس بالرسالة التي تتطلب القيام بعمل ما من جانبهم.

وينطبق هذا على الوعظ الكنسي. يُعجب الجمهور بالواعظ. يتذكّرون نكاته وأمثلته. أو يتعلّقون بطريقة لفظه. مثل تلك المرأة التي قالت أنها تكاد تبكي كلما سمعت الواعظ يقول تلك الكلمة المباركة «بلاد ما بين النهرين». لكنهم يُصابون بالشلل عند  كل ما يتعلّق بالطاعة. عندهم مناعة ضد القيام بعمل. يصابون بالتخدير عند سماع الصوت الممتع.

وهذا أحد الأعراض المألوفة عن خدّام الإرشاد. هنالك البعض الذين يتمتّعون بارتياح سرّي عندما تقدّم لهم المشورة. يزدهرون لكونهم مركز الإنتباه لساعة من الزمن. يتمتّعون كثيراً برفقة المستشار حتى أنهم يصبحون مزمني الإستشارة.

من المفروض أنهم جاءوا يطلبون النصيحة. لكنهم في الواقع لا يريدون النصيحة. لقد صمّموا في قلوبهم. يعرفون ما يريدون أن يعملوا. إن تتفق نصيحة المرشد مع رغباتهم، فيتقوّون. وإلاّ يرفضون نصيحته ويستمرّون في التعنّت بطريقهم.

كان الملك هيرودس ينتمي لهذه الفئة من الهواة. كان يتمتّع بالاستماع ليوحنا المعمدان (مرقس 20:6) لكنه كان سطحياً. لم يكن قصده أن يسمح للرسالة أن تغيّر حياته.

يكتب إيرون لوتزر، «لقد اكتشفت أن معظم المشاكل المحبطة في مساعدة من يأتون في طلب الإستشارة هي أن أغلبهم لا يريدون التغيير. طبعاً مستعدّون للقيام بإصلاحات صغيرة خاصة إذ يقعون في مشاكل بسبب سلوكهم. لكن معظمهم راضون عن خطيّتهم ما دامت لا تفلت من يدهم. وعادة ما يفضّلون أن يبقى عمل الله في حياتهم أقل ما يمكن.»

لقد نجح بعض المستشارين أن يطوّروا استراتيجية لسد الهوّة ما بين السمع والعمل. يعطون طالب المشورة مهمة معيّنة- عملاً يجب أن يقوم به قبل أن يحضر الجلسة التالية. وهذا يتخلّص من عدد من غير الجديّين. يمنع هدر الوقت لكليهما.

خطير جداً أن نصل إلى مسرح الحياة حين نسمع كلمة الله ولا نحرّك ساكناً. ينبغي أن نصلّي لنكون حسّاسين لصوت الرب ومستعدّين للقيام بكل ما يأمرنا به. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يوليو 2010)

*تأمل راااااااااااااااائع*
*أشكرك ماما هابى*
*ربنا يعوضكم*​


----------



## happy angel (28 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 28 تموز

«لِيَتْرُكِ الشِّرِّيرُ طَرِيقَهُ وَرَجُلُ الإِثْمِ أَفْكَارهُ وَلْيَتُبْ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَرْحَمَهُ وَإِلَى إِلَهِنَا لأَنَّهُ يُكْثِرُ الْغُفْرَانَ» (أشعياء 7:55) 


يرتجف الخاطئ خوفاً من أن الله لن يقبله. يشكّ التائب المرتدّ في قدرة الله على النسيان. لكن العدد أعلاه يذكّرنا أن الراجعين إلى الرب يقابَلون برحمة كثيرة ومغفرة أكيدة.

 يتضح هذا الأمر في قصة تظهر مراراً عبر السنين التي فيها تتغيّر التفاصيل لكن الرسالة واحدة. قصة ابن عاق ترك بيت أبيه وسافر إلى نيويورك وعاش في الخطية والعار، أخيراً وصل إلى السجن. وبعد أربع سنوات في السجن، أُفرج عنه وأراد جداً أن يعود إلى البيت. لكن كان الخوف يعذّبه خشية ألاّ يقبله والده. لم يكن ليستطيع أن يتحمّل خيبة الأمل من رفضه. 

أخيراً كتب رسالة إلى والده دون إعطاء عنوان البريد المسترجع. قال أنه سيستقل القطار يوم الجمعة التالي. إن رغبت العائلة في قبوله يجب أن يعلّقوا منديلاً أبيض على شجرة البلّوط أمام البيت. واذا لم يرى منديلاً، بينما يمر في القطار، يستمر في السفر. 

ها هو الآن في القطار، عابساً ومنزوياً خوفاً ممّا ينتظره. وحدَث أن جلس إلى جانبه أحد المؤمنين. وبعد عدّة محاولات غير ناجحة، استطاع المؤمن أن يحمله على فتح قلبه ويحكي قصّته. يبعدون الآن حوالي خمسين ميلاً عن بيته. هذا الإبن العاق ما بين الخوف والأمل. أربعين ميلاً. يفكّر بالعار الذي جلبه على والديه، وكيف أحزنهما. ثلاثين ميلاً. تمرّ السنون الهباء في ذهنه. عشرين ميلاً. عشرة أميال. خمسة أميال.

وأخيراً يظهر البيت. يجلس منذهلاً. كانت شجرة البلوط مغطّاة بقطع من القماش الأبيض ترفرف في الهواء. ينهض من مقعده، يحمل حقيبته ويستعد لمغادرة المحطة. 

هذه الشجرة ترمز طبعاً للصليب. أذرع ممدودة ومكسوّة بوعود لا تُعَد ولا تحصى للغفران، توميء للخاطيء التائب أن يعود إلى البيت. يا له من استقبال إلى بيت الآب. يا لها من مغفرة غير محدودة عندما يصمّم الهائم على الرجوع. 
​*​


----------



## happy angel (28 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 29 تموز



«أَتُسَاعِدُ الشِّرِّيرَ وَتُحِبُّ مُبْغِضِي الرَّبِّ؟ فَلِذَلِكَ الْغَضَبُ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ.» (أخبار الأيام الثاني 2:19) 

انضم الملك يهوشافاط إلى الملك الشرّير آخاب في حرب ضد آرام. كان حِلفاً غير مقدّس كاد يكلّفه حياته. لقد اعتقد الآراميّون خطأ أن يهوشافاط هو آخاب وكادوا يقتلونه. ومع أن يهوشافاط نجا من الموت، لكنّه لم ينج من توبيخ لاسع من النبي ياهو. يغضب الله عندما يتعاوَن الصدّيق مع الأشرار ويحب كل من يكرهه.

أين يمكن لمثل هذا الأمر أن يحدث في أيامنا؟ عندما ينضم مؤمنون مسيحيّون مع متحرّرين مُعلنين في حملات دينية كبيرة. هؤلاء المتحرّرين ينكرون عقائد أساسية في الإيمان المسيحي. يسعون لإبطال سُلطة الكتاب المقدس بتشكّكهم وإنكاراتهم. يعرِّفون أنفسهم كمسيحيين، لكنهم في الواقع أعداء لصليب المسيح. إلههم معدتهم. مجدهم في خزيهم. يهتمّون بالأمور الدنيوّية (أنظر فيلبي 19،18:3). لا فائدة لصالح المسيح يمكن أن تتأتّى من مناصرتهم. يجلبون الألم فقط.

تكتسب الحركة المسكونيّة تقدماً، المسيحيون المؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس سيواجهون ضغوطاً شديدة للوقوف مع كل عنصر شرّير في العالم المسيحي. إن رفضوا ذلك يكونوا عرضة للسخرية، وحريّاتهم تحدّد. ولاءهم للمسيح يحتم عليهم أن يسلكوا في طريق منفصل.

أكثر الأمور القاسية تأتي عندما يستخف مؤمنون حقيقيّون بإخوتهم الذين يرفضون العمل مع الأشرار. شائع بين قادة المسيحيّين كلمات الإعجاب والتقدير بأصحاب النهج العصري بينما يهاجمون المتعصّبين بقسوة.

يتودّدون للعلوم المتحرّرة، يقتبسون الكتّاب المتحرّرين ويظهرون التسامح مع الهرطقات الليبراليّة. ومن الناحية الأخرى يقودون النعوث الهازئه لإخوانهم المتمسّكين بالكلمة ويحاولون وضع خطوط واضحة بين البار وبين الشرير.

السعي وراء أعداء الله أو طلب العون منهم، يُعد خيانة. الولاء للمسيح يتطلّب أن نقف إلى جانب أتباعه الغير متساهلين في وجه العدو. *​


----------



## happy angel (29 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 30 تموز


«لأَنَّهُ كَنَصِيبِ النَّازِلِ إِلَى الْحَرْبِ نَصِيبُ الَّذِي يُقِيمُ عِنْدَ الأَمْتِعَةِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يَقْتَسِمُونَ بِالسَّوِيَّة». (صموئيل الأول 24:30)


 بعد أن استعاد داود مدينة صقلّع من عماليق، لم يُرِد بعض رجاله المحاربين من مشاركة مائتين من الرجال بقوا في وادي البسور، بغنائم التي كسبوها من المدينة. فكان حكم داود أن الذين بقوا لحراسة المعدّات يتقاسمون الغنائم بالتساوي مع الذين اشتركوا في القتال.

من وراء كل جندي يشترك في القتال يوجد كثيرون يعملون من وراء الخطوط. في الحرب العالمية الثانية، اشترك حوالي 30% فقط من جيش الولايات المتحدة بالقتال في ساحات المعارك. وكان الباقون في الخدمات المساندة. منهم المهندسون، أمناء المستودعات، المساحة، الإتصالات، المواد الكيماوّية، النقليّات والحكومة العسكرية. 

يمكن إجراء مقابلة لهذه الحالة مع عمل الرب. مع أن جميع المؤمنين جنود، لا يكونوا جميعاً في الخطوط الأمامية. ليس جميعهم وعّاظاً، أو كارزين أو معلّمين أو رعاة. ليس جميعهم مُرسَلين يخدمون في الجبهات العالمية.

يوجد في جيش الله المساندون أيضاً. محاربوه المصلين لكي مجرى القتال. هناك وكلاؤه المُخلِصين الذين يعيشون مضحّين ليتمكّنوا من إرسال أموال أكثر للجبهة. هنالك الذين يقدمون الطعام والمسكن للذين يواجهون النزاع مع العدو. فكِّر بأولئك الذين يقومون بطباعة المخطوطات التي ستحمل الرسالة يوماً ما لبلاد بعيدة.

فكّر بالذين يعملون بالتحرير، بالترجمة وبطباعة الأدب المسيحي. فكّر بالنساء اللواتي يتميّزن بالخدمة في البيوت، يربين أولادهن وبناتهن ويعدوهم لخدمة الملك. مقابل كل جندي في ساحة القتال يوجد العديدون الذين يعملون في جيش المساندة.

عندما توزّع المكافآت، يحصل الذين كان دورهم داعماً على حصة مساوية للذين حصدوا هتافات الأبطال. أولئك الذين خدموا وبكل هدوء من وراء خطوط القتال سينالون الكرامة المساوية للكارزين المشهورين.

يستطيع الله أن يصنّف الكل. يستطيع أن يقيس مقدار ما قدّمه كل شخص. ستكون هناك مفاجآت كثيرة. أناس لم يكونوا ظاهرين، ظناً منّا أنهم لم يكونوا ذوي أهمية سيتسلّمون مراكز سامية. لولاهم، لكنا نحن عديمي النفع.​*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 31 تموز


«لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتاً أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَداً أَوْ حُقُولاً لأَجْلِي وَلأَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ إِلاَّ وَيَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ الآنَ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ بُيُوتاً وَإِخْوَةً وَأَخَوَاتٍ و (مرقس 30،29:10) 


أعظم استثمار هو استثمار الحياة في الرب يسوع المسيح. أهم الإعتبارات في أي استثمار هو المحافظة على سلامة رأس المال ونسبة الفائدة. وعلى هذا الأساس لا يمكن مقارنة أي استثمار مع الحياة التي نحياها لله.

رأس المال مضمون السلامة تماماً لأنه قادر أن يحفظ ما عهدناه به. (تيموثاوس الثانية 12:1). أما الربح فيذهل العقل بعظمته.

في قطعة اليوم يَعِد الرب يسوع المسيح أن يكافيء بمائة ضعف. وهذا الربح يساوي فائدة بمقدار 10،000%،  هذا ما لم يسمع به العالم من قبل. لكن هذا ليس كل شيء.

الذين تركوا ترف البيوت ليخدموا الرب يسوع موعودين بدفء وراحة بيوت عديدة حيث يلاقون لطف الله إكراماً للمسيح.

الذين يتنازلون عن فرح الزواج والعائلة، أو الذين يتركون خلفهم امتيازات ملكّية أرض أو بيت ويكسبون امتيازات أكثر لبلاد وحتى قارّات لاِسم المسيح الغالي.

يَعدهم أيضاً بالإضطهادات. يبدو هذا لأّول وهلة ملاحظة سلبيّة في سيمفونّية متجانسة. لكن المسيح يتضمّن الإضطهادات كربح للإستثمار. مشاركة المسيح في آلامه هي كنز أعظم من كل غنى مصر (عبرانيين 26:11). 

هذه هي الأرباح في هذه الحياة. ويضيف الرب قائلاً، «وَفِي الدَّهْرِ الآتِي الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ.» هذا تطلُّع بتوقَّع إلى الحياة الأبدية بكمالها. ومع أن الحياة الأبدية عطيّة ننالها بالإيمان، سيكون هناك إمكانيّات مختلفة للتمتّع بها. الذين تركوا كل شيء وتبعوا يسوع يحصلون على مكافآت أعظم.

عندما نفتكر بهذه الفوائد الفائقة من الحياة المستثمرة لله، نشعر بالإستهجان من عدم كثرة الناس المشتركين. يمكن أن يكون المستثمرون حكماء في الأسهم والسندات، لكنهم ويا للعجب أغبياء عندما يكون الكلام عن أفضل استثمار من بين الكل. 

*​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاحد 1 آب


«تُفَّاحٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ فِي مَصُوغٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ كَلِمَةٌ مَقُولَةٌ فِي مَحَلِّهَا» (أمثال 11:25) المزج ما بين تفاحة من الذهب في قاعدة فضيّة مسرّة للبصر. يليق الإثنان لبعضهما. ونفس الشيء ينطبق على كلمة الله الذهبية التي ينطق بها في الوقت المناسب. «لِلإِنْسَانِ فَرَحٌ بِجَوَابِ فَمِهِ وَالْكَلِمَةُ فِي وَقْتِهَا مَا أَحْسَنَهَا» (أمثال 23:15).

كانت مرسلة متقاعدة تعاني من مرض السرطان ترقد على فراش الموت، وكانت لا تزال واعية لكن غير قادرة على الكلام. يجلس إلى جانبها أحد شيوخ الكنيسة الأتقياء عند انقضاء وقت الزيارة المسائي. ينحني فوق سريرها ويقتبس من سِفر نشيد الأنشاد 5:8، «مَنْ هَذهِ الطَّالِعَةُ مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ مُسْتَنِدَةً عَلَى حَبِيبِهَا؟» تفتح عينيها وتبتسم. وكان هذا آخر اتصال لها مع هذا العالم الحزين والمتألم. وقبل بزوغ الفجر تترك هذه البرية متكئة على حبيبها. كانت تلك الكلمة المناسبة.

تعاني إحدى العائلات حزناً على فراق عزيز. يتجمّع الأصحاب حاملين رسائل تعزية، لكن لم يبدُ أنها تطفيء الألم. تصل رسالة من الدكتور أيرونسايد يقتبس فيها المزمور 5:30، «عِنْدَ الْمَسَاء يَبِيتُ الْبُكَاءُ وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَرَنُّمٌ». وقد ثبت أن هذه الكلمة كانت المناسبة من عند الله لتقطع سلسلة الحزن. 

انت مجموعة من المؤمنين الشباب في رحلة طويلة، فبدأ أحدهم يشارك في بعض شكوكه عن الكتاب المقدس كان قد تعلمّها في أحد دروسه الجامعية. وبعد فترة من الإستماع، قام أحد الشباب الساكتين، من المشتركين الهادئين، بمفاجأة المجموعة باقتباسه لأمثال 27:19 من ذاكرته: «كُفَّ يَا ابْنِي عَنِ اسْتِمَاعِ التَّعْلِيمِ لِلضَّلاَلَةِ عَنْ كَلاَمِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ». كانت هذه تفاحة ذهبية في قاعدة فضية.

تحكى قصة مألوفة عن أحد الملحدين باسم إنجرسول، حيث وقف أمام جمهور كبير من الناس، تحدّى الله أن يميته خلال خمسة دقائق إن كان الله موجوداً. مرّت الخمس دقائق والجميع في حالة شديدة من التوتّر. وقد كان بقاء إنجرسول على قيد الحياة ليدل على عدم وجود الله. عندها وقف أحد المؤمنين الغير متميّزين وسط الجمهور وسأل، «يا سيّد إنجرسول، هل تعتقد أنك تستطيع أن تستنفذ كل رحمة الله في خمس دقائق؟» كانت كلمة مصيبة للهدف.

الكلمة الصحيحة، في الوقت المناسب هي في الحقيقة عطية من الله. فلنشتهِ عطية الله لكي يستخدمنا الروح القدس لنقول كلمات تعزية، تشجيع، تحذير وتوبيخ في الوقت المناسب. *​


----------



## happy angel (1 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 2 آب


«...فَخَافُوا عِنْدَمَا دَخَلُوا فِي السَّحَابَةِ.» (لوقا 34:9) 


كان كل من بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا مع يسوع على الجبل. وعندما شعروا أن هذه لحظة مهمة في التاريخ ورغبة منهم في البقاء والحفاظ على هذا المجد، اقترح بطرس أن يبنوا ثلاث خيام، واحدة لكل من المسيح، موسى وإيليا. وهذا طبعاً كان ليضع المسيح معادلاً لقدّيسين من العهد القديم. عارض الله هذا الإقترح بتظليلهم بغيمة. ويُخبرنا لوقا أنهم خافوا عندما دخلوا الغيمة.

ما كان ينبغي أن يخافوا. كانت غيمة من المجد وليس من الدينونة. كانت ظاهرة مؤقّتة وليست حقيقة واقعيّة من الحياة. كان الله في الغيمة، مع أنه لم يكن ظاهراً.

تأتي الغيوم أحياناً إلى حياتنا ومثل التلاميذ نخاف الدخول في إحداها. عندما يدعونا الله لخدمة جديدة، مثلاً، يلفّنا خوف من المجهول. نتخيّل أسوأ الأخطار، التعب وأوضاع لا تناسبنا. فنحن في الواقع خائفون من البركات. عندما ترتفع الغيمة، نعرف أن إرادة الله صالحة ومقبولة وكاملة.

 نخاف عند دخول غيمة المرض. تنشغل أفكارنا بإنذارات الخطر. نفسر كلام الطبيب وتعابير وجهه كأنها بشير شؤم. نرى في كل علامة إشارة لمرض فتّاك. لكن عندما نستعيد صحّتنا، نسمع أنفسنا نقول مع المرنّم، «خَيْرٌ لِي أَنِّي تَذَلَّلْتُ لِكَيْ أَتَعَلَّمَ فَرَائِضَكَ» (مزمور71:119). كان الله في الغيمة ولم نعلم ذلك.

نخاف عندما ندخل غيمة الحزن. ما الخير الذي يمكن أن يصدر عن كل هذه الدموع والحزن على الفاجعة؟ يبدو كأن كل عالمنا قد انهار من حولنا. لكن هنالك تعليمات في الغيمة. نتعلّم كيف نعزّي غيرنا بما عزّانا به الله. نبدأ في فهم دموع ابن الله بطريقة لم نعهدها من قبل.

لا ضرورة للخوف عند دخول غيوم الحياة. فيها تعليم. إنها وقتيّة. غير هدّامة. يمكن أن تغطّي وجه الله لكن ليس محبته وقوته. لذلك تهتف قلوبنا بكلمات وليم كاوبر:
أيها القديس الخائف تشجّعْ من جديد،
الغيوم التي تخافها مليئة بالرحمة
وستنصبُّ البركات فوق رأسك. *[/i]​[/b][/center][/size][/color]


----------



## مينا ابن ربنا (2 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع كويس اوى وافدنى جدا شكرا ليكى


----------



## happy angel (2 أغسطس 2010)

مينا ابن ربنا قال:


> موضوع كويس اوى وافدنى جدا شكرا ليكى



*ميرسى لمرورك يامينا*​


----------



## happy angel (2 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 3 آب


«...لاَ يَرْضَى بِسَاقَيِ الرَّجُلِ.» (مزمور10:147)

 يمكن أن نربط هذا مع عالم الرياضة. فنجم السباق، الرشيق والسريع، يقطع خط النهاية رافعاً ذراعيه إلى الأعلى علامة النصر. لاعب كرة السلة يسرع ليُدخِل الكرة في سلّة المنافس ليُعلن كسب المباراة. بطل كرة القدم، عضلات قوية يتقدّم دون تردّد عبر خطوط الملعب.

الجمهور ملتهب حماساً. يقفزون، يصيحون ويهتفون (وأحياناً يشتمون ويسخرون). مُعجبَون، متعصّبون ويشاركون عاطفياً في اللعب. يمكنك القول أنهم يرضون بساقَي الرَّجُل، أي في مقدرته في لعب المباراة.

لا يهدف عدد اليوم أن يمنعنا من الإهتمام بالرياضة. في مواضع أخرى يمتدح الكتاب المقدس التدريبات الجسدية. لكن عدم رضى الله من ساقَي الرَّجُل يجب أن يذكّرنا لنحافظ على اتّزان معيّن في أولويّاتنا.

يسهل على الشاب المؤمن أن ينشغل برياضة ما حتى تصبح شغله الشاغل في الحياة. فكل مجهوده ينصب في محاولة التميّز. يضبط نفسه، طعامه ونومه. يتدرّب بلا انقطاع، ليتقن مهاراته في كل مباراة. يداوم على خطة تدريب، ليحافظ على لياقته البدنية. يفكّر ويتحدّث عن رياضته وكأنها كل حياته. ربما يكون كذلك.

أحياناً يشعر هكذا شاب بأنه مقصّر مع الرب عندما يدرك أن الله لا يرضى بساقَي الرَّجُل. ينبغي أن يتبنّى وجهة نظر الله إن كان يريد أن يقيم شركة معه.

فبماذا إذا يسرّ الرب؟ العدد الحادي عشر من المزمور147 يخبرنا، «يَرْضَى الرَّبُّ بِأَتْقِيَائِهِ بِالرَّاجِينَ رَحْمَتَهُ». وبكلمات أخرى يهتم الله بكل ما يختص بالروح أكثر من الجسد. يعكس هذا الرسول بولس عندما يقول، «لأَنَّ الرِّيَاضَةَ الْجَسَدِيَّةَ نَافِعَةٌ لِقَلِيلٍ، وَلَكِنَّ التَّقْوَى نَافِعَةٌ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، إِذْ لَهَا مَوْعِدُ الْحَيَاةِ الْحَاضِرَةِ وَالْعَتِيدَةِ» (تيموثاوس الأولى 8:4).

بعد مائة عام من اليوم، عندما تصمت الهتافات، ويفرغ ميدان اللعب، ويُنتسى عدد الأهداف، فكل ما له قيمة في الحياة هو كل من طلب أوّلاً ملكوت الله وبره. *​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 أغسطس 2010)

تأمل جميل جدا ومهم 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (3 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> تأمل جميل جدا ومهم
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


*
ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر*​


----------



## happy angel (3 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 4 آب

«لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ عَادِلٌ وَيُحِبُّ الْعَدْلَ.» (مزمور7:11)

 الرب نفسه عادل ويحب أن يرى شعبه يمارس سبل العدل. يُسر عندما يقوم المؤمنون باختيار ما هو متوافق مع القانون الأخلاقي الإلهي.

لكن ليس دائما ما يَسهُل ذلك في عالم كعالمنا. نقع دائماً في تجارب تشدّنا للتساهل في مجالات الأخلاق والتصرفات. بعض هذه التجارب صريحة، وبعضها باِلغواية. يتطلّب الأمر قوة تمييز وثبات ليسلك الشخص في خط مستقيم.

الرشوة والردّ العنيف شكلان من عدم العدالة. وكذلك الهدايا التي تقدّم لوكلاء المشتريات لكسب حكمه- من الخطأ دفع مبالغ بصكّات لا رصيد لها على أمل إيداع بعض المال قبل صرف الصكّات. غير قانوني إرفاق رسالة في طرد بريد دون دفع تكاليف الرسالة. ونوع من الخداع أيضاً أن تقول لزميل لك أن مدير العمل غير موجود بينما هو جالس في المكتب المجاور. عدم الأمانة في وقت مكان العمل أو في حساب المصاريف وخلطها بالمصاريف الشخصية التي لا علاقة لها بالعمل. وهنالك طبعاً ممارسة إخفاء بعض المدخول عن مصلحة الضرائب بشتّى الطرق. وباء الإحتيال على شركات التأمين قد وصل إلى نِسب كبيرة. المماطلة في العمل أو العمل دون المستوى. إحدى الإساءات المتكرّرة هي استغلال وقت صاحب العمل للقيام بأعمال شخصية دون الإستئذان. ليس عدلا أن تساند ذويك أو أصدقائك عندما يكونوا على خطأ. هذا يدل على حب ليس في محلّه وولاء زائف. نخدم العدالة عندما نقف مع الحق ضد الباطل، دون أخذ شخصية المذنب بعين الإعتبار.

وكذلك من الخطأ الوقوف إلى جانب شخص محروم بدعوى أن أحداً ينبغي أن يصادق المتعدّي. ينجح هذا العمل في خلق انقسامات في الكنيسة وقساوة قلب المعتدي والاستمرار في شّره. وأخيراً، ليس من الصحيح أبداً أن يتحّمل شخص نفسه التوبيخ على عمل لم يقم به.

هنالك أشخاص محبّون للسلام ومستعدّون أن يحتمّلوا التوبيخ عندما يرفض المذنب الإعتراف بذنبه. لا يمكن أن يعم السلام على حساب التضحية بالحق. 
تشجّع أيها الأخ، لا تتعثّر،
مع أن الطريق مظلم كسواد الليل،
هنالك نجم يرشد المتّضع، 
«اتّكل على الرب واعمل الصواب.»​*​


----------



## back_2_zero (4 أغسطس 2010)

جميل اوى 
و كل التأملات اللى فاتت جميلة 
ربنا يعوض تعبك ​


----------



## happy angel (4 أغسطس 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> جميل اوى
> و كل التأملات اللى فاتت جميلة
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ​



*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر*​


----------



## happy angel (4 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 5 آب


«لأَنَّ غَضَبَ الإِنْسَانِ لاَ يَصْنَعُ بِرَّ اللَّهِ.» (يعقوب 20:1)


الصورة ليست غير مألوفة. اجتماع عمل في الكنيسة. يجب اتّخاذ قرار. ليس في عقائد الإيمان المهمّة. ربما في بناء إضافة للكنيسة أو طلاء المطبخ، أو توزيع أموال. تتفجّر النزاعات، تهيج الأعصاب ويعلو الصراخ.

ويسيطر على الوضع بعض أصحاب الأصوات المرتفعة، ثم يتركون متوهّمين أنهم قد عملوا على تقدُّم عمل الرب. لقد طوّروا أموراً أخرى، لم يطوّروا عمل الرب ولم ينجزوا إرادته. غضب الإنسان لا يصنع عدل الله.

هنالك قصة عن إيمرسون وقد اندفع خارجاً من أحد اجتماعات لجنة ما حيث كان هناك الكثير من المشادّات والنزاعات الفكرية. وبينما كان لا يزال يغلي غضباً، كأنه سمع الغيوم تقول له، «لِمَ الغليان أيها الإنسان الصغير؟» وقد علّق على هذا ويزرهيد قائلاً، «ما أعجب تلك النجوم الصامتة في جلالها وبُعدها الجميل، تُهدِّئ أرواحنا كأنها تقول، «الله عظيم ويهتم بك ولا يبدو أن هناك أمراً مهماً يقلقك.»

نعلم طبعاً أن هناك وقتاً يكون فيه الغضب مبرّراً. ذلك عندما تكون كرامة الله في خطر. لكن يعقوب لم يكن يفكّر في هذا عندما تحدّث عن غضب الإنسان. إنه يقصد الرجل الذي يصر على السير في طريقه، وعندما يحاول أحدهم صدّه، ينفجر غاضباً. يفكّر يعقوب برجل متكبر يعتبر حكمة على الأمور معصوماً عن الخطأ ولذلك لا يتسامح مع معارضيه.

عند إنسان هذا العالم يعتبر تفجّر الأعصاب دليلاً على قوة. وهي علامات القيادة، ووسيلة لفرض الإحترام. يعتقد أن الوداعة ضعف.

لكن المؤمن يعرف ما هو أفضل. يعرف أنه عندما يفقد السيطرة على أعصابه، يفقد احترامه. كل ثوران عصبي يعد فشلاً لأنه من أعمال الجسد وليس من ثمر الروح.

علّمنا يسوع ما هو أفضل. طريقة ضبط النفس، إعطاء مكان لغضب الله، إظهار الوداعة لكل الناس. طريق تحمل الضرر بصبر، تحويل الخدّ الآخر. يعرف المؤمن أنه يعيق عمل الله بثورانه، يحجب كل اختلاف ما بين نفسه وبين غير المؤمن، يتحكّم بشفتيه شهادة لحياته. 

*​


----------



## happy angel (5 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 6 آب



«أَمَا إِلَيْكُمْ يَا جَمِيعَ عَابِرِي الطَّرِيقِ؟ تَطَلَّعُوا وَانْظُرُوا إِنْ كَانَ حُزْنٌ مِثْلُ حُزْنِي الَّذِي صُنِعَ بِي الَّذِي أَذَلَّنِي بِهِ الرَّبُّ يَوْمَ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ.» (مراثي أرميا 12:1) 


عندما أتقدّم إلى مائدة الرب، أقول أحياناً في نفسي، «ما الخطب فيّ؟ كيف أستطيع الجلوس هنا، أتأمّل في آلام المخلّص ولا تنسكب دموعي؟»

واجَه أحد الشعراء المجهولين هذه الأسئلة نفسها فكتب يقول: «أأنا حجر لا إنسان لأقف يا رب تحت صليبك وأحصي نقط الدم، نقطة نقطة، دمك النازف ببطء ولا أنوح؟ لم تكن الشمس ولا القمر هكذا، خبّئا وجهيهما في سماء الليل المظلم، بينما اهتزّت الأرض وتأوّهت- أما أنا أنظر، غير مكترث. أيها الرب القدير، ينبغي ألا أكون أو أعرف الغضب الذي تحمَّلَ. أصلّي يا رب أن تلتفت إليَّ ثانية وتضرب هذه الحجر، قلبي.»
وبنفس الروح كتب آخر: «أتعجّب من نفسي أيها الحمل المحب، النازف دمه للموت، أستعيد السر مرّة تلو المرّة ولا أكترث لأحبك أكثر.»

أعجب بالنفوس التي تتأثر بآلام الفادي إلى درجة الإنفجار بالبكاء. أذكر حلاّقي، رالف روكو. كان يقف ويقص عليّ الآلام التي تحمّلها المخلّص. فتمتليء عيونه بدموع تتساقط على الغطاء القماشي ويقول: «لا أدري لِمِ كان مستعدّاً أن يموت من أجلي. ما أنا إلاّ بائس. ومع هذا حمل عقاب خطاياي على جسده في الصليب.»


فكّر بالمرأة الخاطئة التي غسلت بدموعها رِجليَ المخلّص، ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها، وقبَّلت قدميه ومسحتهما بزيت (لوقا 8:7). مع أنها كانت تعيش قبل الصلب، كانت متناغمة عاطفيّاً ممّا أنا بكل معرفتي الفائقة والإمتياز الذي لي.

لماذا أشبه قطعة من الثلج؟ هل لأني ترعرعت في ثقافة تقول أن البكاء ليس من شِيَم الرجال. ليس عيباً أن نبكي في ظِل الجلجثة، العيب يكمن في عدم البكاء.

أقتبس كلمات أرميا لأرفع صلاة، «يَا لَيْتَ رَأْسِي مَاءٌ وَعَيْنَيَّ يَنْبُوعُ دُمُوعٍ فَأَبْكِيَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً قَتْلَى بِنْتِ شَعْبِي» (أرميا 1:9). أنوح على الآلام والموت الذي سببته خطاياي للمخلّص الذي بلا خطية. وأقبل لنفسي كلمات اسحاق واتس الخالدة: ليتني أخبيء وجهي الخجول، عند ظهور صليبه العزيز، يتوب قلبي شاكراً، وتنسكب من عيني الدموع.

يا رب، نجّني من لعنة الأعيّن الجافّة المسيحية. *​


----------



## happy angel (6 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 7 آب


«...لأُعْطِيَهُمْ جَمَالاً عِوَضاً عَنِ الرَّمَادِ وَدُهْنَ فَرَحٍ عِوَضاً عَنِ النَّوْحِ وَرِدَاءَ تَسْبِيحٍ عِوَضاً عَنِ الرُّوحِ الْيَائِسَةِ.» (أشعياء 3:61) 


في هذه القطعة المجيدة، يصف المسيّا بعض التغييرات العجيبة التي يُحدثها في أولئك الذين يقبلونه. يعطي جمالاً عوضاً عن الرماد، فرحاً بدل النوح وتسبيحاً بدل اليأس.

نأتيه برماد الحياة المحترقة بالمسرّات، برماد الجسد المدمّر بالمسكر والمخدرات. نأتيه برماد السنين الضائعة في البرية، أو برماد الأمل المحبط والحلام المتكسّرة. وماذا نأخذ بالمقابل؟ يعطينا جمالاً، جمال إكليل العروس المتألّق. يا له من تعويض! يقول ج. ترويت، «المسكين المنهك من الخطية ينال كرامة عندما يصبح مرافقاً للروح القدس.» لم تتخلّص مريم المجدلية، التي كانت مسكونة بسبعة أرواح، من الأرواح فقط بل أصبحت ابنة للملك. يأتي إليه الكورنثيّون بكل انحطاطهم ويتغيّرون، يتقدّسون ويتبرّرون.

نأتيه بدموع الحزن. دموع سَبَتها الخطية، الهزيمة والفشل. دموع نتيجة مأساة وخسارة. دموع على زواج فاشل وأولاد مشاكسين. هل يمكنه عمل شيء بهذه الدموع الحارّة المالحة؟ نعم، يستطيع أن يمسحها ويعطينا زيت فرح عوضاً عنها. يعطينا فرح المغفرة، فرح القبول، فرح عائلته، فرح اكتشاف هدف لوجودنا. وباختصار، يعطينا «فرح وليمة العرس عوضاً عن الكرب الثقيل.»

وأخيراً، يأخذ منّا روح اليأس. جميعنا نعلم ما تشبه هذه الروح، حَملْ الشعور بالذنب، الندم، العار والخزي. روح الوحدة، الرفض والخيانة. روح الخوف والقلق. يأخذها جميعها ويعطينا رداء التسبيح. يضع ترنيمة جديدة في أفواهنا تسبيحة للرب إلهنا (مزمور 3:40). يمتليء المتذمّر بالشكر والمجدّف بالعبادة.*​


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 8 آب


«أَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيماً.» (لوقا 35:6)


 تتعلّق وصايا ربّنا هذه بسلوكنا تجاه الناس، مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين، لكن سنتأمل فيما يختص بالمعاملات المالية بين المؤمنين. ومن المؤسف جداً أن معظم النزاعات الشديدة بين المؤمنين سببها الأمور المالية. ينبغي ألاّ يكون الأمر كذلك، لكن ولسوء الحظ يصح القول المأثور: عندما يدخل المال من الباب، تخرج المحبة من الشباك. 

أبسط الحلول هو منع المعاملات المالية بين جميع القديسين، لكن لا يمكننا عمل ذلك لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول لنا، «وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً» (لوقا 30:6). لذلك ينبغي أن نتبنّى خططاً تمكنّنا من إطاعة كلمة الله وتحاشي النزاع الذي ينشب بين الأصدقاء.

يجب أن نعطي لحاجة حقيقية فقط. ينبغي أن تكون العطية بلا شروط. يجب ألاّ تربط الشخص الآخر بواجب التصويت إلى جانبنا في اجتماع الكنيسة أو يدافع عنّا عندما نكون على خطأ. يجب ألاّ نحاول «شراء» الناس بمعاملتنا الحسنة.

هنالك بعض الإستثناءات للوصية التي تقول أن نعطي لجميع الناس. يجب ألاّ نعطي لتمويل المقامر أو السكّير أو المدخّن. ينبغي ألاّ نعطي لمشروع سخيف الهدف مثل إطعام أناس جشعين. 

عندما نقرض لمشروع مستحق، ينبغي أن نعمل ذلك غير آملين باسترداد مالنا. عدم الإرجاع لا يؤثّر على صداقتنا. ويجب ألاّ نفرض فائدة على القرض. فإن كان هذا يُطلَب من يهودي يعيش تحت الناموس (لاويين 35:25-37)، فكم بالحري من المؤمنين، الذين يحيون تحت النعمة، ألاّ يجبون فائدة من زميل مؤمن.

عندما تكون حالة نكون فيها غير متأكّدين إن كانت الحاجة حقيقية، فمن الأفضل عادة أن نحاول سد الحاجة. فإن كنا مخطئين، فمن الأحسن أنّنا أعطينا ونكون إلى جانب النعمة. 

عند العطاء للآخرين، بنبغي مواجهة حقيقة أن مَن تسلّم الصدقة غالباً ما يشعر بالإستياء من المعطي. وهذا ثمن يجب أن نكون مستعدّين لدفعه. عندما قيل لديزرائيلي أن هنالك شخص يكرهه قال، «لا أعلم لماذا. لم أعمل له شيئاً مؤّخراً.»

*​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 9 آب



«فَتَرَكَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَقَامَ وَتَبِعَهُ». (لوقا 28:5) 

تخيّل لاوياً يجلس إلى مائدة على الطريق يجمع الضرائب من المارّة. جابي الضرائب النموذجي، يضع في جيبه مبلغاً كبيراً من المال بدل أن يدفعه للحكومة الرومانية الممقوتة.

في هذا اليوم كان يسوع مارّاً وقال له، «إتبعني.» فحدثت يقظة روحية عظيمة في حياة ذاك اللاوي. رأى خطاياه مكشوفة. أدرك أن حياته فارغة. سمع وعداً بما هو أفضل. وكانت استجابته فورية. «ترك كل شيء وتبعه.» وهكذا استبق كلمات آمي كارمايكل في أحد أشعارها، «سمعتَه يُنادي، تعال واتبَعني! كان هذا كل شيئ. ذَهَبي الأرضيِّ صار قاتماً، تَبِعَتهُ روحي، قُمتُ وتَبِعته: هكذا وبكل بساطةٍ. من لا يتبع إن سمع صوته ينادي؟»

لكن لاوي، أو متّى كما يُعرف، لم يعلم في ذلك اليوم عندما استجاب لدعوة المسيح عن الأشياء العظيمة التي ستنبُع من إطاعته.

أوّلاً، اختبر بالطبع بَركة الخلاص التي لا تُثمَّن. فمنذ ذلك الوقت وصاعداً كان فرحه عظيماً حتى في ساعات حزنه ويفوق كل سعادة سابقة قبل إتّباعه ليسوع. واستطاع منذ ذلك أن يقول كلمات جورج ويد روبنسون، «يحيا شيء في كل مظهر، ما لا تراه أعيُن مَن ليس مؤمناً بالمسيح.»

أصبح متّى واحداً من الإثني عشر رسولا. عاش مع الرب يسوع، سمع تعاليمه التي لا مثيل لها، أصبح شاهداً على القيامة، بشّر بالرسالة المجيدة، وأخيراً وضع حياته لأجل المخلّص. 

لقد حصل متّى على الإمتياز العظيم في كتابة الإنجيل الأوّل. نقول أنه ترك كل شيء، لكن الرب سمح له أن يحافظ على قلمه. ذاك القلم الذي استخدمه ليصوّر الرب يسوع ملكاً حقيقياً على اليهود.

أجل، ترك متّى كل شيء، لكن بعمله هذا، ربح كل شيء، واكتشف القصد الحقيقي لوجوده. 

هنالك حكمة في وصول دعوة المسيح لكل رجل وامرأة، صبي وبنت. يمكننا أن نقبل أو نرفض. إذا قبلنا، يباركنا أكثر ممّا نحلم به. إذا رفضنا، يجد غيرنا ليتبعوه. لكن لا يمكننا أن نجد مسيحاً أفضل لنتبعه. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 10 آب


«فَالْجَمْعُ قَالَ: «قَدْ حَدَثَ رَعْدٌ».» (يوحنا 29:12) 


تكلّم الرب لتوه من السماء بصوت واضح. قال البعض أنه رعد. لقد أعطوا شرحا طبيعيا لما كان إلهيّاً وعجيباً. 

هذا موقف من بين عدّة يمكن أن نتّخذه اليوم في ما يختص بالعجائب. نستطيع أن نفسرّها بما لا يزيد عن أحداث طبيعية.او نقول بكل بساطة أن عصر العجائب قد ولىّ. فيمكن أن ننفيها بتاتاً ولا تحدث.

موقف ثالث يتوجّه إلى التطرّف ويدعي أن اختبار العجائب هو في الواقع لا شيء سوى نتاج الخيال النشيط. 
التوجّه الصحيح يكون بالإعتراف أن الله قادر على عمل العجائب في أيامنا. هو الرب ذو السُلطة ويستطيع أن يعمل كما يرضيه. لا يوجد أي نص كتابي يدل على أنه تخلّى عن العجائب كطريقة للإعلان عن ذاته.

تحدث عجيبة في كل وقت يولد أحدهم ولادة جديدة. برهان عملي على قوة إلهية، إنقاذ شخص من ملكوت الظلمة ونقله إلى ملكوت محبة ابن الله. 

هنالك عجائب شفاء في الوقت الذي نفذ فيه مفعول الدواء وفقد الإنسان كل أمل. عندها، واستجابة لصلاة الإيمان، يلمس الله أحياناً الجسد ويعيد الشخص إلى صحته. 

هنالك عجائب تدبير، عندما تفرغ حافظة النقود. عجائب إرشاد عندما تقف على تقاطع طرق ولا تعلم أي اتجاه تأخذ.

هنالك عجائب حماية، مثلاً، عندما يخرج أحدهم دون خدش من كومة من الفولاذ كانت قبلاً سيارة. 
أجل، لا يزال الله يعمل العجائب، لكن ليس بالضرورة نفس العجائب. لم يختَر أبداً أن يعيد العشرة ضربات التي أنزلها على مصر. ومع يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد، لا يعني هذا أن أساليبه متشابهة. حقيقة إقامته لموتى بينما كان على الأرض لا تعني أنه يقيم الموتى اليوم.

وكلمة أخيرة! ليس جميع العجائب إلهية. إبليس وأعوانه يستطيعون القيام بعجائب. في اليوم الآتي، سيخدع الوحش الثاني في رؤيا 13 سكان الأرض بالعجائب التي سيقوم بعملها. حتى في أيامنا ينبغي أن نفحص كل عجيبة مزعومة على ضوء كلمة الله وعلى ضوء التوجيه الذي يُقاد الناس به. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 11 آب


«لأَنَّنَا إِنْ صِرْنَا مُخْتَلِّينَ فَلِلَّهِ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 13:5) 


لِلّه جنود غير نظاميّين في جيشه، وغالباً ما يكون هؤلاء هم الذين يكسبون الإنتصارات الكبيرة. في غيرتهم للرب يبدون غريبي الأطوار. يستخدمون أساليب أصلية بدل التشبّث بالأساليب التقليدية. دوماً يقولون ويعملون غير ما هو متوقّع. يمكنهم كسر اللغة ويخرقون كل القواعد المعروفة في الكرازة وفي التعليم، ويحصِّلون أرباحاً عظيمة لملكوت الله. يكونون مثيرين في أغلب الأحيان إلى درجة شحن الجو بالكهرباء. يُصاب الناس بصدمة ولكن لا ينسونهم أبداً. 

هؤلاء الغير نظاميين يسبّبون عادة الحرج لِمَن يتسّمون بالتقليديّين، ولهؤلاء الذين يهابون فكرة التعدّي على المعايير الثقافية. يحاول المؤمنون تغييرهم، ليجعلوهم عادييّن، ليطفئوا النار. لكن، ولحسن طالع الكنيسة تبوء جهودهم عادة بالفشل.

يصعب علينا أن نؤمن أن ربّنا كان يبدو غريباً لمعاصريه. «كان متحمّساً لعمله إلى حد ينسى فيه تناول الطعام، أراد أمه وإخوته أن يأخذوه إلى البيت لأنهم اعتقدوا أنه غريب الأطوار. قالوا، إنه فاقد عقله. لكن هو الوحيد الذي كان سليم العقل وليس إخوته» (ماكنتوش ماكاي).

واضح كذلك أن الناس اتهموا الرسول بولس بأنه غريب الأطوار. وقد أجابهم بقوله: «لأَنَّنَا إِنْ صِرْنَا مُخْتَلِّينَ فَلِلَّهِ» (كورنثوس الثانية 13:5).

لقد سمع معظمنا بأحد جنود الله غير النظاميّين الذي لبس على جسمه لوحاً من الخشب مكتوب على وجهه الأمامي، «مختل لأجل المسيح.» وعلى الوجه الخلفي كتب، «لأجل من أنت مختل؟»

المشكلة مع معظمنا، أنّنا عاديّون في أساليبنا لتحريك المجتمع لِلّه. وكما قال أحدهم: «نترك المتوسّط في مكانه. نشبه بذلك بطرس، واقفين خارج قاعة المحكمة حيث كان يُحاكم يسوع، ندفئ أنفسنا.»

أحد الوعّاظ اللندنيّين المشهورين، رولاند هيل، كان غريب الأطوار. وكذلك س. ت. ستاد. وأيضاً بيلي بري. وكذا الواعظ الإيرلندي نيكولسون. هل نريدهم مختلفين عمّا هم؟ كلاّ، عندما نفتكر كيف استخدمهم الله، نتمنّى لو نكون مثلهم. «من الأفضل أن نكون ألف مرّة غريبين مؤثّرين مِن أن نكون عادييّن غير مؤثرّين. الحب الأول يمكن أن يكون غريباً، لكن نشكر الله لأنه مؤثر، وقد أضاعه البعض منّا.» *​


----------



## besm alslib (11 أغسطس 2010)

*
** المشكلة مع معظمنا، أنّنا عاديّون في أساليبنا لتحريك المجتمع لِلّه. وكما  قال أحدهم: «نترك المتوسّط في مكانه. نشبه بذلك بطرس، واقفين خارج قاعة  المحكمة حيث كان يُحاكم يسوع، ندفئ أنفسنا.»*


*تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي على التاملات المميزه*

*الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *
> ** المشكلة مع معظمنا، أنّنا عاديّون في أساليبنا لتحريك المجتمع لِلّه. وكما  قال أحدهم: «نترك المتوسّط في مكانه. نشبه بذلك بطرس، واقفين خارج قاعة  المحكمة حيث كان يُحاكم يسوع، ندفئ أنفسنا.»*
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 12 آب


«اَلرَّجُلُ الْمُبْتَدِعُ بَعْدَ الإِنْذَارِ مَرَّةً وَمَرَّتَيْنِ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُ. عَالِماً أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذَا قَدِ انْحَرَفَ، وَهُوَ يُخْطِئُ مَحْكُوماً عَلَيْهِ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ.» (تيطس 11،10:3) 


عندما نفكّر بالهرطوقي، نعتقد عادة أنه الشخص الذي يحمل وينشر أفكاراً مناهضة للحقائق العظيمة في الإيمان. نفتكر بأناس مثل آريوس، مونتانوس، ماركوين وبلاغوس الذين عاشوا في القرن الثاني والثالث الميلادي.

لا أقصد رفض تعريف الهرطوقي لكن أريد أن أجعله شاملاً أكثر. معنى الهرطوقي في العهد الجديد يتضّمن أيضاً كل من يروّج بعناد لتعليم معيّن، حتّى ولو كان ثانويّاً في أهميّته، أي يسبّب انقساماً في الكنيسة. يمكن أن يكون متمسّكاً بالأسُس ولكن يروّج لتعليم آخر يسبّب النزاع لأنه يختلف عن الإيمان المقبول في الشركة التي ينتمي إليها.

معظم المترجمين في الحاضر يسمّونه «رجل تحزُّب» بدل «هرطوقي.» صانع التحزّبات مصمّم على ركوب رأسه حتّى ولو أدّى به الأمر إلى انقسام في الكنيسة. فحديثه يعود حتميّاً لموضوعه المحبّب. فكلّما قلّب في كتابه المقدّس يجد دعماً لرأيه. لا يمكنه الخدمة العلنّية دون ذِكر هذا الموضوع. يلعب على قيثارة ذات وتر واحد، ولحناً واحداً على هذا الوتر. 

سلوكه منحرف كليّاً. يتجاهل تماماً آلاف التعاليم في الكتاب المقدس التي تبني القدّيسين بالإيمان، ويتخصّص بعقيدة منحرفة أو اثنتين مسببّاً الإنشقاق فقط. يمكن أن يعزف على نغَم معيّن من النبّوات. أو يتشدّد في إحدى مواهب الروح القدس. أو ربّما تستحوذه الخمس نقاط الكالفنيّة. 

عندما يحذّره قادة الكنيسة من متابعة حملاته، لا يتجاوب ولا يُظهر توبة. يصرّ على أنه لا يكون أميناً للرب إن لم يعلّم هذه الأشياء. لا يمكن إسكاته. عنده جواباً «روحياً سامياً» لكل نقاش ضده. حقيقة تسبّبه بانقسام في الكنيسة لا تهمّه ولا تثنيه عن طريقه. يبدو أن قضاء الله لا يؤثّر به، «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُفْسِدُ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ فَسَيُفْسِدهُ اللهُ» (كورنثوس الأولى 17:3).

يقول الكتاب المقدس أن هذا الشخص مفسد، خاطيء، وقد أدان نفسه. منحرف لأنه «ملتوي الخلق»، «مشوّش الذهن». خاطيء لأن الكتاب المقدس يدين سلوكاً كهذا. وهو يعلم ذلك بالرغم من احتجاجاته التقيّة. وبعد إنذارين ينبغي على الكنيسة أن تتجنّبه أو تحرمه على أمل أن هذا النبذ الإجتماعي يجعله يتخلّى عن التسبّب في التحزّبات. 

*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 13 آب


«لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ.» (متى 20:18) 


عندما نطق يسوع بهذه الكلمات كان يشير إلى انعقاد اجتماع الكنيسة لبحث أمر عضو أخطأ ويرفض التوبة. لقد فشلت كل المحاولات السابقة لتقويم المتعدّي والآن يقف أمام الكنيسة. إذا استمر في رفض التوبة فينبغي عزله من شركة الكنيسة. يعد الرب يسوع بحضوره في اجتماع كهذا المنعقد لمعالجة أمر في التأديب الكنسي.

لكن لهذا العدد تطبيقات أوسع. صحيح أنه حيثما وكلما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باِسمه. الإجتماع باِسمه يعني اجتماع كنيسة المؤمنين. يعني أن يجتمعوا سويّة تحت سلطانه، يعملوا نيابة عنه. يعني الإجتماع معه وهو الجاذب. معاً بحسب ممارسة الكنيسة الأولى «لأجل تعليم الرسل والشركة وكسر الخبز وفي الصلاة» (أعمال 42:2). معاً مع يسوع في المركز، مجتمعين له (تكوين 10:49، مزمور5:50).

حيثما يجتمع المؤمنون كذا لشخص الرب يسوع، يعد أن يكون حاضراً. لكن يسأل أحدهم، «أليس حاضر هو في كل مكان؟ أليس هو الكلّي الوجود، أليس هو موجود في كل الأماكن وفي نفس الوقت؟» الجواب بالتأكيد نعم. لكنّه يعِد أن يكون حاضراً بطريقة خاصة حين يجتمع القدّيسون باسِمه.

«هناك أكون في وسطهم.» أي أن هذا هو الدافع القوي الوحيد لنكون أمناء في حضورنا اجتماعات الكنيسة المحلية. الرب يسوع موجود بطريقة خاصة. كثيراً ما لا نكون واعين ومدركين لوعد حضوره. في هذه المراّت نقبل حقيقة وجوده بالإيمان المؤسّس على وعده. لكن هنالك مرّات أخرى يظهر فيها نفسه لنا في طُرق غير عادية. فأحياناً عندما تبدو السماء منحنية إلى الأسفل. وأحياناً عندما تنحني قلوبنا تحت تأثير الكلمة.

وأحياناً حين يملأ مجد الرب المكان ويسقط على الشعب خوف الله ووقاره وتجري الدموع من ذاتها. أحياناً حين تشتعل قلوبنا في داخلنا.

لا نعرف مواعيد هذه الزيارات المقدّسة. تأتي بلا إعلان مسبق غير متوقّعة. فإن لا نكون حاضرين، نخسرها. فنشترك مع توما في خسارته إذ لم يكن موجوداً عندما ظهر يسوع للتلاميذ في مساء يوم قيامته (يوحنا 24:20). كانت لحظة مجد لا يمكن استعادتها أبداً. 

إن كنّا حقّاً نؤمن أن يسوع حاضر عندما يجتمع الناس باسِمه، فنكون مصرّين جداًّ على الحضور أكثر ممّا لو كان رئيس الدولة حاضراً. لا شيء سوى الموت أو مرض مُزمن يجب أن يمنع حضورنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية



السبت 14 آب



«ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِره» (مزمور 17:51) 



 لا يوجد في خليقة الله الروحية أجمل من المؤمن الذي يظهر روح انكسار حقيقي. الله نفسه يجد هكذا شخص صعب المقاومة، يقاوم الله المتكبّر والمتعجرف (يعقوب 6:4)، لكنه لا يستطيع مقاومة المنكسر والمتواضع.

في حياتنا الطبيعية، لا أحداً منّا منكسِر. نشبه حصاناً برياً ثائراً، عنيداً ومتهوراً. نقاوم لجام وسرج مشيئة الله. نرفض أن نكون تحت نير، نبتغي طريقنا فقط. لا نكون مناسبين للخدمة طالما نحن غير منكسرين.

تشبه الولادة الجديدة عملية بداية الإنكسار. يستطيع التائب أن يقول، «قد أُخضع قلبي المتكّبر فيّ، قمعت يا الله فيّ إرادتي التي كانت تعمل مع عدوك!» في الولادة الجديدة نأخذ على أنفسنا نير المسيح.

لكن من الممكن أن تكون مؤمناً ولكن تسلك مثل الفرس الغير الشموص (البرّي) الذي يريد أن يطوف الجبال كما يريد. ينبغي أن نتعلّم أن نسلّم اللجام للرب يسوع. يجب أن نخضع لعمله في حياتنا دون مقاومة أو هيجان أو رفض. ينبغي أن نتمكّن من القول: طريقه الأفضل، نترك التخطيط غير الضروري، ونترك قيادة حياتنا له. 


نحن بحاجة لممارسة الإنكسار ليس تجاه الله فقط بل تجاه إخوتنا من البشر أيضاً. وهذا يعني ألاّ نكون متكبّرين، جازمين أو متغطرسين. لا نشعر أنّنا مضطرّين للمطالبة بحقوقنا أو ندافع عن أنفسنا عندما نتّهم زوراً. لا نقاوم حين نُهان، يُسخر منّا، يُساء إلينا أو يُفترى علينا. يُسرِع المنكسر للإعتذار عندما يقول أو يقترف خطأ. لا يحمل حقداً أو يحتفظ بعدد الإساءات ضد أحدهم. ينظر إلى الآخرين وكأنهم أفضل من نفسه.

عندما يواجه تأخيراً، مقاطعات، تعطيلات، حوادث، تغييراً في المواعيد أو خيبة أمل فلا تكون الإجابة بالفزع أو الإضطراب أو الإنزعاج. يُظهر الإتزان ورباطة الجأش عند أزمات الحياة.

طالما أن يكن الزوجان منكسرين، لن يضطرّا أبداً للوصول إلى محكمة الطلاق. الوالدان المنكسران وأولادهما لن يختبروا فجوة الأجيال. الجيران المنكسرون لا يُقيموا الأسوار بينهم. الكنائس التي تعلّم أعضاءها طريق الإنكسار يختبرون الإنتعاشات الدائمة.

عندما نتقدّم إلى مائدة الرب ونسمع المخلّص يقول، «هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم،» ينبغي أن يكون ردّنا، «هاك حياتي المكسورة يا ربّي يسوع لأجلك.»*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أغسطس 2010)

*«ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِره» (مزمور 17:51)

بحب الآية دى جدآآآآآآآآ
أشكرك ماما هابى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*


----------



## govany shenoda (14 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي هابي حبيبتي هلي التامل الجميل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (15 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *«ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِره» (مزمور 17:51)
> 
> بحب الآية دى جدآآآآآآآآ
> أشكرك ماما هابى
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب *​


----------



## happy angel (15 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي هابي حبيبتي هلي التامل الجميل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر*​


----------



## happy angel (15 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 15 آب


«انْظُرُوا وَتَحَفَّظُوا مِنَ الطَّمَعِ.» (لوقا 15:12)


 الطمع، عبارة عن رغبة شديدة للحصول على المال والممتلكات. هذا نوع من الهَوَس الذي يستحوذ على الناس مسبّباً لهم جمع المزيد والمزيد. حُمّى تدفع بالناس لاشتهاء أشياء هم ليسوا بحاجة لها.

نرى الطمع متفشّياً عند رجال الأعمال الذين لا يرضون أبداً. يقول أحدهم أنه يتوقّف بعد أن يجمع مبلغاً معيّناً من المال لكن عندما يحقّق ذلك يطمع بأكثر.

نرى الطمع عند ربّة المنزل التي لا تتوقّف عن متعة التسوّق. تخزن أطنان من مختلف البضائع في مخزن البيت حتى لا يتّسع لأكثر. 

نرى ذلك في تقاليد هدايا عيد الميلاد وأيام الميلاد. يحكم الكبار والصغار على نجاح العيد بكمية الغنائم التي حازوا عليها. 

نرى الطمع في تقسيم مُلك ما. عندما يموت شخص ما، يذرف أقرباؤه وأصدقاؤه دمعة طقسيّة، ثم ينهالون كالطيور الجارحة ليقتسموا الغنائم، وكثيراً ما تقوم حرب أهلية في هذه العملية.

الطمع عبارة عن عبادة الأوثان (أفسس 5:5، كولوسي 5:3). يضع الشخص إرادته فوق إرادة الله. يعبّر عن عدم الرضى بما أعطى الله، ويصرّ على الحصول على أكثر، مهما كان الثمن. 

يشبه الطمع الكذب، إذ يخلق انطباعاً أن السعادة موجودة في امتلاك الأشياء المادية. تُحكى قصة عن رجل كان يمكنه الحصول على أي شيء يريده بالتمنّي فقط. تمنّى بيتاً، خدماً، سيارة فخمة، قارباً! فكانت أمامه حالاً. كانت في البداية بهيجة، ولكن بعد فترة بدأ يفقد الأفكار الجديدة وصار غير راضٍ. وأخيرا قال، «أتمنى لو أخرج من هنا. أريد أن أبتدع شيئاً، أريد أن أتحمّل قليلاً من العناء. أفضل لو أكون في جهنم وليس هنا.» أجابه أحد خدّامه، «أين تظن أنك موجود؟»

يغري الطمع الناس على التراضي والحل الوسط، على الخداع، على الخطية لكي يحصلوا على ما يريدون.

لا يؤهّل الطمع شخصاً للقيادة في الكنيسة (1 تيموثاوس 3:3). يسأل رونالد سايدر، «ألا ينبغي على الكنيسة أن تطبّق التأديب الكنسي على أشخاص طمّاعين محبّي الكسب، وصلوا إلى نجاح مادّي بدل أن تنتخبهم لمجلس الشيوخ؟»

يستدعي الأمر مقاطعة (نبذا) عندما يؤدّي الطمع إلى الإختلاس، إلى الإبتزاز أو إلى فضائح علنيّة (1كورنثوس 11:5). 

*​


----------



## happy angel (16 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 16 آب


«فَإِنْ كَانَ لَنَا قُوتٌ وَكِسْوَةٌ فَلْنَكْتَفِ بِهِمَا». (تيموثاوس الأولى 8:6)


 قليل من المسيحيين يأخذون هذه الكلمات على محمل الجد، مع أنها كلمات الله الحقيقية كما يوحنا 16:3.

تخبرنا أن نكون مكتفين بالطعام والكساء. وهذه الكلمة «الكساء» تتضمّن سقفاً فوق رؤوسنا وملابس لأبداننا. وبكلمات أخرى، ينبغي أن نكون قانعين بأقل الضروريّات ونضع كل ما هو أكثر من ذلك في عمل الرب.

يمتلك القنوع شيئاً لا يمكن شراءه بالمال. قال ستانلي جونز، «كل شيء مُلك للشخص الذي لا يريد شيئاً. عديم المُلك يمتلك كل أمور الحياة، بما في ذلك الحياة نفسها...هو غني بالقليل بدلاً من كثرة الممتلكات.»

قبل سنوات تكلّم روديارد كيبلنج للصف المتخرّج من إحدى الجامعات، وحذّر الطلاب من وضع السعي للغِنى المادي في رأس سلّم أولويّاتهم إذ قال، «ستلتقون يوماً ما برجل عديم الإهتمام بهذه الأشياء وعندها تدركون أنكم كنتم فقراء.»

«أسعد الحالات للمؤمن على وجه هذه الأرض عندما تقل مطالبه. إن كان المسيح في قلبه، السماء أمام ناظريه والبركات الزمنية اللازمة لتحمله عبر الحياة، فلا يصيب الألم والحزن إلاّ القليل منه. هكذا شخص ليس لديه ما يخسره.» (وليم بارنز).

لقد تميّز العديد من القدّيسين بروح القناعة. قال ديفيد لفنجستون، «أنا مصمّم ألاّ أنظر إلى أي شيء ممّا أملك باستثناء علاقتي بملكوت الله.» وقد كتب واتشمان «لا أريد شيئاً لنفسي، أريد كل شيء للرب.» وكذلك فقد قال هدسون تيلور، «رفاهية الإهتمام بالقليل من الممتلكات.» 

للبعض الآخر تبدو القناعة نقص في الطموح والدوافع. يصوّرون الشخص القانع باللامبالي أو الذي يعيش على الصدقة. لكن هذه ليست قناعة التقوى. المؤمن القانع عنده الكثير من الدوافع والطموح، لكنّها موجّهة نحو الروحيات وليس الماديات. بدل أن يعيش على الصدقة يعمل لكي يعطي المحتاجين. ونحسب كلمات جيم إليوت، فإن الشخص القنوع هو ذاك الذي «حلّ له الله شدّة قبضة يده.»

*​


----------



## happy angel (17 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 17 آب


«...فَإِنِّي أُكْرِمُ الَّذِينَ يُكْرِمُونَنِي...» (صموئيل الأول 30:2)


 إحدى الطرق التي نكرم الله بها هي أن نتمسّك بالمباديء الإلهية ونثبت في رفض حلول الوسط.

عمل آدم كلارك في صِباه عند تاجر حرير. وفي أحد الأياّم علّمه رئيسه كيف يمطَّ الحرير عند قياسه لأحد الزبائن. فقال آدم، «سيدي، يمكن مط حريرك لكن ليس ضميري.» وبعد سنوات بارك الله كلارك حيث مكّنه من كتابة كتاب تفسير للكتاب المقدس يحمل اسمه.

كان اسم إيرك ليندل مدرج ليركض في سباق المائة متر في إحدى الدورات الأولمبية. لكن عندما علم أن السباق الأوّلي لهذه المسابقة يقع في يوم أحد، قال لوكيله أنه لن يشترك في السباق. وقد فكّر في أن عدم تكريم يوم الرب يكون غير مكرم لله ذاته. فانفجرت عاصفة من الإنتقادات. وقد اتّهم أنه معكّر فرح الرياضة، يخيّب أمل بلاده، بأنه ديني متعصّب. لكنه لم يتخلّ عن تصميمه.

عندما علم فيما بعد أن موعد السباق الأوّلي في سباق 220 مترا كان في يوم عادي، طلب من وكيله أن يأذن له بالركض مع أن هذا لم يكن من اختصاصه. كسب السباق الأول، والثاني ثم كسب أيضاً نصف النهائي.

وفي يوم السباق النهائي بينما كان يندفع نحو خط البداية، وضع أحدهم قصاصة ورق في يده. نظر إلى يده وقرأ هذه الكلمات، «...فَإِنِّي أُكْرِمُ الَّذِينَ يُكْرِمُونَنِي.» وفي ذلك اليوم لم يفز في السباق فقط بل سجل رقماً قياسيّاً جديداً.

وقد منحه الله تكريماً أكبر إذ خدم كأحد سفرائه في الشرق الأقصى. وقد اعتقله اليابانيّون أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وتوفّي في معسكر الإعتقال ونال إكليل الشهادة.

لقد اتّبع كل من آدم كلارك وإيرك ليندل خط رجال مشهورين مثل يوسف الذي أكرم الله في طهارة شخصيّته وأكرمه الله ليصير منقذ شعبه في أيام الجوع. رجل مثل موسى كافأ الله ولاءه بأن جعله قائداً لشعب إسرائيل من العبودية المصرية. رجال مثل دانيال الذي رفْض التساهل رفعه إلى مرتبة عالية في مملكة فارس.

وأعظم من الجميع كان الرب يسوع المسيح ألذي أكرم أباه أكثر من أي شخص آخر، وقد أعطي اسماً فوق كل اسم. *​[/b][/center][/size][/color]


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أغسطس 2010)

تأمل فى منتهى الرووووووووووووووعة...
*«...فَإِنِّي أُكْرِمُ الَّذِينَ يُكْرِمُونَنِي...» (صموئيل الأول 30:2*

آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## happy angel (17 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> تأمل فى منتهى الرووووووووووووووعة...
> *«...فَإِنِّي أُكْرِمُ الَّذِينَ يُكْرِمُونَنِي...» (صموئيل الأول 30:2*
> 
> آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## besm alslib (17 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا اختي الغاليه على التاملات المميزه *

*الرب يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك *
​


----------



## happy angel (17 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا اختي الغاليه على التاملات المميزه *
> 
> *الرب يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك *
> ​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (18 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 18 آب



«لاَ يَفْتَخِرَنَّ مَنْ يَشُدُّ كَمَنْ يَحِلُّ.» (الملوك الأول 11:20) 


مع أن هذه الكلمات قيلت من قبل ملك شرّير، آخاب، فإنها كلمات حق. حتى غير الأتقياء ينزلقون إلى الحق أحياناً.

طالَب ملك آرام آخاب ببعض المطالب المهينة والمحقّرة، مهدداً إياه بكارثة عسكرية إن لم يُطع. لكن في المعركة التي تلت، اضطرّ الآراميون إلى التقهقر وهرب ملكهم ناجياً بحياته. فلم يتساوى أداؤه مع تباهيه.

عدد اليوم يمكن أن يكون نصيحة جيّدة لجوليات أيضاً. فعندما رأى داود يقترب منه قال، «تَعَالَ إِلَيَّ فَأُعْطِيَ لَحْمَكَ لِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَوُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ» (صموئيل الأول 44:17). لكن داود غلبه بسهولة بحجر من مقلاعه. لقد تسرّع المارد في تفاخره.

عندما نكون مؤمنين أحداثأ، يسهل أن نبالغ في قدراتنا. نتصرّف كأننّا نستطيع أن نغلب العالم، الجسد والشيطان بضربة واحدة. ربّما نوبّخ المؤمنين الأكبر منّا لفشلهم في الكرازة للعالم. نريهم كيف يمكن عمل هذا. لكن تفاخرنا يكون سابقاً لأوانه. لقد بدأت المعركة للتو ونحن نتصرّف كأنها قد انتهت. 

في اجتماع غير رسمي لبعض المؤمنين، كان الضوء مسلّط على واعظ شاب لامع حاضر في وسطهم. لقد كان راضياً من كونه مركز الإهتمام. وكان حاضراً في المجموعة معلّم مدرسة الأحد الذي كان له تأثير عميق على حياة ذاك الشاب. قال أحد الحضور للمعلّم، «أنت لا بد فخور بتلميذك السابق.» وكان جوابه، «نعم، إذا استمرّ حسناً حتى النهاية.» ظن الواعظ في ذلك الوقت أن هذه الملاحظة كانت رديئة لا تتناسب مع تلك الأمسية الممتعة. لكن وبعد مرور وقت، بعد تجربة سنين، أدرك أن معلّمه القديم كان محقّاً. ليس المهم كيف تلبس سلاحك. لكن كيف تحسم المعركة. 

في الواقع فإن المعركة لا تنتهي في هذه الحياة. لن تستمر إلى أن نقف أمام القائد العظيم في السماء. عندها نسمع تقييم خدمتنا- وهو التقييم الوحيد المهم. لا يهم ما يكون تقييمه لأنه لن يكون لنا أساس للإفتخار. نقول بتواضع القلب، «إِنَّنَا عَبِيدٌ بَطَّالُونَ. لأَنَّنَا إِنَّمَا عَمِلْنَا مَا كَانَ يَجِبُ عَلَيْنَا.» (لوقا 10:17)*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أغسطس 2010)

أشكرك مامتى للوجبة الروحية البسيطة والدسمة فى عمق معانيها.
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## happy angel (18 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> أشكرك مامتى للوجبة الروحية البسيطة والدسمة فى عمق معانيها.
> ربنا يعوضكم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (19 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس 19 آب

«لا تَسُبَّ اللهَ وَلا تَلْعَنْ رَئِيساً فِي شَعْبِكَ.» (خروج 28:22) 


عندما أعطى الله الناموس لموسى، ضمنه منعاً عن كلام التأنيب أو الإزدراء لمن هم في مركز السُلطة. والسبب لهذا واضح. هؤلاء الحكام والقادة يمثلون الله. «لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سُلْطَانٌ إِلاَّ مِنَ اللهِ وَالسَّلاَطِينُ الْكَائِنَةُ هِيَ مُرَتَّبَةٌ مِنَ اللهِ» (رومية 1:13). الحاكم «خادم الله للصلاح» (رومية 4:13). حتى لو كان الحاكم لا يعرف الله شخصيّاً، فإنه رجل الله الرسمي.

الرابط ما بين الله والحاكم البشري قريب جدّاً حتى أنه يُشار إلى كليهما أحياناً كآلهة. وهكذا نقرأ في عدد اليوم، «لا تلعن الله» الذي يمكن أن يعني السُلطة الحاكمة. وفي مزمور 6،1:82 يشير الرب إلى القضاة كآلهة لكن دون ألوهية وهُم وكلاء عن الله.

بالرغم من محاولات شاول لقتل داود، إلاّ أن الأخير لم يسمح لرجاله أن يمسّوا الملك شاول بسوء لأنه كان مسيح الرب (1 صموئيل 6:24) عندما وبخ بولس الرسول غير عالم أنه الكاهن الأعظم، أسرع بالتوبة والاعتذار قائلاً، «لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنَّهُ رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: رَئِيسُ شَعْبِكَ لاَ تَقُلْ فِيهِ سُوءاً» (أعمال 5:23).

ينطبق مبدأ احترام السُلطة على الناحية الروحية. وهذا يفسّر سبب عدم تجرّؤ رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل أن يقدّم على اتهام الشيطان واكتفى بقوله: «لِيَنْتَهِرْكَ الرَّبُّ» (يهوذا 9).

إحدى علامات الإرتداد في الزمن الأخير هي احتقار السُلطة والجسارة على قول كلام الإثم على ذوي الأمجاد (2 بطرس 10:2).

فالدرس واضح لنا. ينبغي أن نحترم حكّامنا كخدّام الله الرسميّين حتى ولو لم نوافق على أساليبهم أو نستحسن أخلاقهم الشخصية. وينبغي ألاّ نقول في أي حال من الأحوال كما قال أحد المؤمنين في حملة سياسية، «إن الرئيس نذل دنيئ.»

بل أكثر من ذلك، يجب أن نصلّي، «لأَجْلِ الْمُلُوكِ وَجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي مَنْصِبٍ، لِكَيْ نَقْضِيَ حَيَاةً مُطْمَئِنَّةً هَادِئَةً فِي كُلِّ تَقْوَى وَوَقَارٍ» (1 تيموثاوس 2:2). *​


----------



## happy angel (19 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 20 آب


«إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَحْتَمِلُونَ التَّأْدِيبَ يُعَامِلُكُمُ اللهُ كَالْبَنِينَ. فَأَيُّ ابْنٍ لاَ يُؤَدِّبُهُ أَبُوهُ؟» (عبرانيين 7:12) 


تتردّد كلمة تأديب سبع مرّات في أوّل 11 عدد من عبرانيين 12. ولذك سهل أن يأخذ القاريء العرضي انطباعاً خاطئاً. يمكن أن يتصوّر الله كأب غاضب يضرب أولاده بلا انقطاع. هذه الفكرة الخاطئة تنشأ من الإعتقاد أن التأديب ما هو إلاّ عقاباً.

 من المريح أن تعلم أن التأديب في العهد الجديد يحمل معنى أوسع من ذلك. يعني تدريب الطفل، ويتضمّن كل الأعمال الأبويّة المستخدمة في تربية الطفل. ويصف كيتل هذه العملية بقوله: «تربية الطفل ومعاملته لينمو إلى النضوج ممّا يتطلّب إرشاداً، تعليماً وتوجيهاً وبعضاً من الإجبار بشكل تأديب وانضباط.

كان المؤمنون الذين كُتب لهم سفر العبرانيين يعانون من الإضطهاد. يتكلّم الكاتب عن هذا الإضطهاد كجزء من تأديب الرب. هل هذا يعني أن الله أرسل الإضطهاد؟ بالتأكيد لا! أثاره أعداء الإنجيل. هل كان الله يعاقب المؤمنين بسبب خطاياهم؟ كلاّ، على الغالب جاء الإضطهاد بسبب أمانتهم في الشهادة للرب. كيف يمكن القول إذاً أن الإضطهاد تأديب من الرب؟ الرب سمح بالإضطهاد واستخدمه فيما بعد أداة للتعليم في حياة شعبه. وبكلمات أخرى، استخدم الله الإضطهاد للتطهير، للنضوج ولتوافُق أولاده مع صورة ابن الله.

لا حاجة للقول أن هذا الشكل من التأديب غير مُسرّ في ذلك الوقت. يعمل الإزميل في قطعة الرخام. يسخن الأتون الذهب في حرارة عالية. لكن كل هذا يستحق حين يظهر وجه الشخص في قطعة الرخام، وعندما يتنقّى الذهب من الشوائب.

تكون هزيمة شخصية أن نزدري تأديب الرب أو لا نتحمّله. التوجّه الصحيح الوحيد يكون بتذكّر أن الله يستخدم الإضطهاد كوسيلة تدريب، فلنحاول أن نكسب الفائدة القصوى منه. وهذا ما يقصده الكاتب حين يقول، «فَيُعْطِي الَّذِينَ يَتَدَرَّبُونَ بِهِ ثَمَرَ بِرٍّ لِلسَّلاَمِ»(عبرانيين 11:12). *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أغسطس 2010)

*علمنى وأدبنى يا الله حسب حقك.
آمين
أشكرك مامتى للتأملات الرائعة*


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *علمنى وأدبنى يا الله حسب حقك.
> آمين
> أشكرك مامتى للتأملات الرائعة*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 21 آب


«وَلَكِنْ أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَتَكَلَّمَ خَمْسَ كَلِمَاتٍ بِذِهْنِي لِكَيْ أُعَلِّمَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضاً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ عَشْرَةِ آلاَفِ كَلِمَةٍ بِلِسَانٍ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 19:14) 



الموضوع هنا طبعاً استخدام الألسن دون ترجمة في اجتماعات الكنيسة. يعارض بولس هذه الممارسات. ويصر على أن يكون الكلام مفهوماً وإلّا فلن يبني أحداً. 

لكن يمكن تطبيق العدد في معنى أوسع. عندما نتكلّم، ينبغي أن نتكلّم بصوت مرتفع ليسمعنا الجميع وإلّا نكون كمن يتكلّم لغة أجنبية. يوجد في كل الجمهور أناس ثقيلو السمع. فعندما يكون صوت المتكلّم منخفضا يبذلون جهداً ليفهموا تسلسل الأفكار. لأن المحبة تفكّر بالآخرين، وليس في نفسها، تتكلّم بصوت يكون مسموعاً.

تَستخدم المحبة كلمات بسيطة ليفهمها كل من هو متوسَّط الفهم. عندنا رسالة عظيمة، أعظم رسالة لكل العالم. ومهم جداً أن يسمعها الناس ويفهموها. إن كنّا نستخدم لغة غامضة، تقنيّة فإننّا نفسد قصدنا.

سافَر مُبشّر إلى الشرق الأقصى ليخدم الناس هناك، وطبعاً استعان بمترجم. كانت الجملة الأولى من رسالته، «تنقسم كل الأفكار إلى فئتين- ملموس ومجرّد.» نظر إلى الجمهور المكوّن من جدّات كبار السن وأولاد ضجِرين، فترجم المترجم قائلاً، «أتيت كل الطريق من أمريكا لأخبركم عن الرب يسوع.» ومن تلك اللحظة صارت الرسالة في يد الملائكة. 

في أحد أعداد مجلّة مسيحية وجدت تعابير مثل: معلومة دلاليّة معياريّة، نوعية التاريخ الخيالي، العمل الغير كهربائي له علاقة وجوديّة، كميّة عاموديّة متسلسلة من الوعي. للأسف فإن الناس البسطاء يُطلب منهم الخوض في كلام ديني غير مفهوم. نجّنا يا رب من هؤلاء الذين عندهم طرقاً مضجِرة ليقولوا لا شيء في جُمَل مطلقة.

نسمع أن محطات التلفزة والراديو العادية تتوجّه ببرامجها إلى مستوى الصف الثالث. وهذا ينبغي أن يكون دليلاً للمؤمنين الذين يريدون توصيل رسالة الفداء إلى العالم. ينبغي أن «نجعل الرسالة واضحة وسهلة: يقبل المسيح أناس خطاة.» من الأفضل قول خمس كلمات مفهومة من قول 10،000 كلمة بلُغة لا يفهمها أحد.*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 أغسطس 2010)

*وهذا  ينبغي أن يكون دليلاً للمؤمنين الذين يريدون توصيل رسالة الفداء إلى  العالم. ينبغي أن «نجعل الرسالة واضحة وسهلة: يقبل المسيح أناس خطاة.» من  الأفضل قول خمس كلمات مفهومة من قول 10،000 كلمة بلُغة لا يفهمها أحد.*


*دائما الكلام البسيط المختصر ممكن يوضح ويوصل الفكره اكتر من كلام كبير معقد ومصطلحات صعب على بسطاء الناس فهمها *

*شكرا حبيبتي على التاملات الرائعه *

*الرب يبارك تعبك *​


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *وهذا  ينبغي أن يكون دليلاً للمؤمنين الذين يريدون توصيل رسالة الفداء إلى  العالم. ينبغي أن «نجعل الرسالة واضحة وسهلة: يقبل المسيح أناس خطاة.» من  الأفضل قول خمس كلمات مفهومة من قول 10،000 كلمة بلُغة لا يفهمها أحد.*
> 
> 
> *دائما الكلام البسيط المختصر ممكن يوضح ويوصل الفكره اكتر من كلام كبير معقد ومصطلحات صعب على بسطاء الناس فهمها *
> ...




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (21 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 22 آب

«لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي.» (يوحنا 17:20)

 كم كان جميلاً لو كنّا نتمتّع برفقة ابن الله شخصياً بينما كان في خدمته الأرضية. ربما جميعنا نشترك في هذه الرغبة الوجدانية بين فينة وأخرى. تعبّر إحدى الترانيم الأجنبية عن هذا الشعور، «عندما أقرأ القصة الجميلة القديمة أفكّر بيسوع سائراً بين الناس، يدعو الأطفال كخراف إلى قطيعه، أتمنى لو كنت هناك.»

لكن ينبغي أن ندرك أنه من الأفضل أن نعرفه اليوم كما يعلن ذاته بواسطة الروح من خلال كلمته. فبدل أن نكون خاسرين فنحن في الواقع لنا امتياز أعظم من التلاميذ. فمثلاً، رأى متّى يسوع من خلال عيني متّى، ومرقس من خلال عيني مرقس، ولوقا من خلال عيني لوقا، ويوحنا من خلال عيني يوحنا. لكن نحن نراه من خلال جميع الإنجيليّين. وزيادة على ذلك، عندنا رؤيا كاملة عن الرب يسوع في كل العهد الجديد أكثر من أي من التلاميذ عندما عاشوا على الأرض.

وهنالك مفهوم إضافي حيث نحن ذوي امتياز أعظم ممّن عاصروا يسوع. بينما كان يحيا مع الناس في الناصرة فكان قريباً إلى البعض أكثر من غيرهم. في العلية اتكأ يوحنا على صدره بينما باقي التلاميذ استلقوا بعيداً. لكن كل هذا تغيّر الآن. المخلّص قريب من جميع المؤمنين بالتساوي. هو ليس معنا فقط، بل فينا أيضاً.

عندما التقت مريم بالرب المقام، أرادت أن تتمسَّك به بنفس الطريقة التي عرفته بها من قبل. لم تُرِد أن تخسر حضوره الجسدي المادي. لكنه قال لها، «لا تلمسيني لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي...» (يوحنا 17:20). فكان كأنه يقول، «يا مريم لا تتعلّقي بي بمفهوم أرضي مادي. عندما أصعد إلى أبي، سيُرسل الروح القدس إلى الأرض. ومن خدمة الروح القدس ستعرفونني أفضل، أوضح وأقرب ممّا عرفتوني قبلاً.»

فالنتيجة إذاً: بدل التمنّي لو كنّا مع يسوع عندما كان على الأرض، ينبغي أن ندرك وبفرح شديد، أنه من الأفضل أن نكون معه الآن. *​


----------



## happy angel (22 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 23 آب

«لأَنَّ شَعْبِي عَمِلَ شَرَّيْنِ: تَرَكُونِي أَنَا يَنْبُوعَ الْمِيَاهِ الْحَيَّةِ لِيَنْقُرُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ آبَاراً آبَاراً مُشَقَّقَةً لاَ تَضْبُطُ مَاءً.» (أرميا 13:2)


 الخسارة تكون كبيرة عند تبديل بئر جيدة ببئر مشققة. النبع عبارة عن جريان ماء بارد، عذب، منعش يتفجّر من الأرض. البئر خزاّن ماء اصطناعي لحفظ الماء. يمكن أن يصبح الماء به راكداً وملوّثاً. عندما تتشقّق البئر ينساب الماء خارجاً ويدخل التلوّث.

الرب نفسه ينبوع ماء حي. يجد شعبه الرِّضى الكامل فيه. العالم بئر بل بالحري بئر مشقّقة. يقدّم رجاء اللذّات والمسرّات، وكل الذين يطلبون الرضى فيه يخيب أملهم حتماً. 

تربّت مريم في بيت مسيحي حيث كانت كلمة الله تُقرأ وتُحفظ غيباً. لكنها تمرّدت على طريقة حياة والديها وتركت البيت مصمّمة على حياة العالم. أصبح الرقص هوى كل حياتها. وكانت دائماً تحاول أن تكبت ما تعلّمته في بيت والديها وعاشت بين رقصة وأخرى.

في إحدى الليالي بينما كانت تتزلّج عبر قاعة الرقص مع رفيق لها، أوقفها عدد من الكتاب المقدس كانت قد حفظته في صغرها، «لأَنَّ شَعْبِي عَمِلَ شَرَّيْنِ: تَرَكُونِي أَنَا يَنْبُوعَ الْمِيَاهِ الْحَيَّةِ لِيَنْقُرُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ آبَاراً آبَاراً مُشَقَّقَةً لاَ تَضْبُطُ مَاءً.» تبكّتت على خطيتها في وسط رقصها. أدركت فراغ حياتها، رجعت إلى الرب وتحوّلت إلى الإيمان. اعتذرت عن متابعة الرقص، تركت القاعة ولم تعد إليها أبداً.

منذ تلك اللحظة استطاعت أن تتماثل مع كلمات الشاعر الذي كتب يقول، «جرّبت البئر المشقّقة يا رب، لكن أفشلتني كل المياه، حتى حين انحنيت لأشرب فرّت، وسخرت منّي وأنا أنتحب. لا أحد سوى المسيح فيه الرضى، ليس اسم آخر لي، عنده المحبة والحياة والفرح الأبدي، أيها الرب يسوع وجدتها فيك.»
اختبرت مريم الحق في كلمات يسوع، «كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضاً.

لَكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ.» (يوحنا 14،13:4)*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أغسطس 2010)

*راااااااااااااااائع
أشكرك يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (22 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *راااااااااااااااائع
> أشكرك يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أغسطس 2010)

* «جرّبت  البئر المشقّقة يا رب، لكن أفشلتني كل المياه، حتى حين انحنيت لأشرب فرّت،  وسخرت منّي وأنا أنتحب. لا أحد سوى المسيح فيه الرضى، ليس اسم آخر لي، عنده  المحبة والحياة والفرح الأبدي، أيها الرب يسوع وجدتها فيك.»*​*

**تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي على التاملات الرائعه*

*الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## happy angel (22 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> * «جرّبت  البئر المشقّقة يا رب، لكن أفشلتني كل المياه، حتى حين انحنيت لأشرب فرّت،  وسخرت منّي وأنا أنتحب. لا أحد سوى المسيح فيه الرضى، ليس اسم آخر لي، عنده  المحبة والحياة والفرح الأبدي، أيها الرب يسوع وجدتها فيك.»*​*
> 
> **تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي على التاملات الرائعه*
> 
> *الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك *​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (23 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 24 آب


«هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: امْنَعِي صَوْتَكِ عَنِ الْبُكَاءِ وَعَيْنَيْكِ عَنِ الدُّمُوعِ لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ جَزَاءٌ لِعَمَلِكِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. فَيَرْجِعُونَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الْعَدُوِّ.» (أرميا 16:31) 

تربى استفان في حقل تبشيري. أعلن اعترافه بيسوع في سن مبكّرة وقد كان وسيلة لقيادة العديدين إلى معرفة الرب. عندما جاء إلى الولايات المتّحدة للتعلّم في الجامعة، حافظ على شهادة جيّدة في البداية. لكن فيما بعد دخل الفتور حياته. تهادن مع الخطية. وابتدأ يتلاعب مع الديانات الشرقية.

عندما حضر والداه في عطلة، حزنت قلوبهم جداً. توسّلوا، ناقشوا، احتجّوا، لكنه كان صلباً. أخيراً ذهبا ليزوراه حيث كان يسكن مع ثلاثة آخرين. وقد صُدموا كليّاً بما رأت عيونهم. فعادا إلى بيتهما وبكيا بكاء مراًّ.

حاولا النوم، لكن عبثاً. وأخيراً في الساعة الرابعة صباحاً قرّرا النهوض ليدرسا تأمّلات الصباح. عادة ما كانا يقرآ أرميا 31 في ذلك اليوم، لكن الزوج قال، «لا، ليس أرميا!» معتقداً أن النبي الباكي لن يعزّيهما. لكن الرب تسلّط وفتحا كتابهما على أرميا 31. عندما وصلا إلى العدد 16 قرآ، «امْنَعِي صَوْتَكِ عَنِ الْبُكَاءِ وَعَيْنَيْكِ عَنِ الدُّمُوعِ لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ جَزَاءٌ لِعَمَلِكِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. فَيَرْجِعُونَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الْعَدُوِّ.»

الآلاف من ذوي المؤمنين اليوم منكسرو القلوب، حزانى على أبنائهم وبناتهم المتمرّدين. وعندما يصلّون، تبدو السماء كالنحاس في أعينهم. يبدأون في التساؤل إن كان الله يقدر أو يريد أن يعيد المرتّدين.

ينبغي أن يتذكّروا أن لا تصعب حالة على الرب. يجب أن يستمرّوا في الصلاة، ساهرين مع الشكر. ينبغي أن يلتمسوا الوعود من كلمة الله.

عندما أشارت الأم إلى الأعلى تساءلت إن كانت محقّة في التماس أرميا 16:31، فقرأت في أشعياء25:49، «وَأَنَا أُخَاصِمُ مُخَاصِمَكِ وَأُخَلِّصُ أَوْلاَدَكِ.» *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أغسطس 2010)

*يااااااااااه ايه الروعة دى تأملات معزية جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا أمى
ويبارك خدمتكم الراااااااااائعة والتميزة.*


----------



## happy angel (24 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *يااااااااااه ايه الروعة دى تأملات معزية جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> ربنا يخليكى لينا يا أمى
> ويبارك خدمتكم الراااااااااائعة والتميزة.*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (25 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 25 آب


«لَكِنْ كَانَ لَنَا فِي أَنْفُسِنَا حُكْمُ الْمَوْتِ، لِكَيْ لاَ نَكُونَ مُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِنَا بَلْ عَلَى اللهِ الَّذِي يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 9:1)


 لقد هرب بولس من موت محتّم في مقاطعة آسيا. لا ندري بالضبط ما حدث، لكن كان الأمر خطيراً ولو سُئلنا في ذلك الظرف، «هل ستكون النهاية حياة أم موت؟» فكنّا سنقول، «موت.»

معظم الناس الذين يستخدمهم الله يلاقون تجربة مشابهة في حياتهم. سِيَر حياة العديدين من رجال الله تسجّل خلاصاً عجيباً من مرض، من حوادث ومن هجوم عليهم.

يستخدم الله قي بعض الأحيان هذا النوع من التجارب ليحصل على انتباه الشخص. ربّما يركب ظهر الموجة في السعي وراء النجاح المادي. يسير كل شيء حسب مخططّه. لكن فجأة يقع في مرض. يزيل الطبيب الجرّاح أمتاراً من أمعائه المريضة بالسرطان. ويضطره هذا إلى إعادة النظر في حياته وإعادة التفكير في أولويّاته. يدرك كم قصيرة الحياة ومتقلّبة، يصمّم أن يعطي ما بقي من حياته للرب. يقيمه الله ويعطيه سنين إضافيّة من الخدمات المثمرة. 

كان الأمر مختلفاً في حالة بولس. لقد سلّم حياته للرب ولخدمته من قبل. لكن كان هناك خطر محاولة الخدمة بقواه الشخصية وبحكمته الخاصة. لذلك أتى به الرب إلى حافة القبر لكي يتعلّم أن لا يضع ثقته في نفسه بل في رب القيامة. سيقع في العديد من الأزمات في عمله حيث يواجه مشاكل يفوق حلّها القدرة البشريّة. تعلّم الكفاية برب المستحيلات فلن تثبط عزيمته فيما بعد.

هذه المواجهات مع الموت بركات متخفيّة. تعلّمنا كم نحن ضعفاء. تذكّرنا بسخافة قِيَم هذا العالم. تعلّمنا أن الحياة عبارة عن قصة قصيرة غير متوقّعة أحداثها. عندما نواجه الموت، ندرك أننّا ينبغي أن نعمل عمل ذلك الذي أرسلنا بينما لا يزال نهاراً لأن الليل قادم حيث لا يعمل إنسان فيه. بطريقة ما جميعنا محكوم علينا بالموت ممّا ينبغي أن يذكّرنا أن نضع مصلحة يسوع أوّلاً ونعتمد على قوّته وعلى حكمته. *​


----------



## besm alslib (25 أغسطس 2010)

*هذه  المواجهات مع الموت بركات متخفيّة. تعلّمنا كم نحن ضعفاء. تذكّرنا بسخافة  قِيَم هذا العالم. تعلّمنا أن الحياة عبارة عن قصة قصيرة غير متوقّعة  أحداثها. عندما نواجه الموت، ندرك أننّا ينبغي أن نعمل عمل ذلك الذي أرسلنا  بينما لا يزال نهاراً لأن الليل قادم حيث لا يعمل إنسان فيه


**فعلا لازم نكون مستعدين دائما ونعمل ارادة الرب ووصاياه *

*لحتى ما نندم اليوم اللي ما بينفع فيه ندم*

*تسلمي حبيبتي على التامل الرائع*

*الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## happy angel (25 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هذه  المواجهات مع الموت بركات متخفيّة. تعلّمنا كم نحن ضعفاء. تذكّرنا بسخافة  قِيَم هذا العالم. تعلّمنا أن الحياة عبارة عن قصة قصيرة غير متوقّعة  أحداثها. عندما نواجه الموت، ندرك أننّا ينبغي أن نعمل عمل ذلك الذي أرسلنا  بينما لا يزال نهاراً لأن الليل قادم حيث لا يعمل إنسان فيه
> 
> 
> **فعلا لازم نكون مستعدين دائما ونعمل ارادة الرب ووصاياه *
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (25 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 26 آب



«عَمَلَ أَيْدِينَا ثَبِّتْ عَلَيْنَا.» (مزمور 17:90)


 إجعل عمل أيدينا أن يدوم. هذه فكرة تستحق التأمل وطلب جدير بالصلاة لأجله. ينبغي أن نجعله طموحنا لنقضي أيامنا نعمل ما يمكن أن يدوم. 

تجد هذه الفكرة لها صدى في العهد الجديد عندما قال الرب يسوع، «اخْتَرْتُكُمْ وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ» (يوحنا 16:15).

قال ف. بورهام أنه ينبغي على كل منّا أن يجهّز نفسه لعملٍ شريف ليقوم به بينما جسده ملقى في القبر. لكن يجب أن ننقل الفكرة إلى ما هو أبعد من القبر ونقول أن كلاً منّا ينبغي أن يعمل في البناء لأبديّته. 

كثير من الأعمال الحديثة هي ذات أهمية زائلة وقيمة سريعة الزوال. سمعت في أحد الأيام عن رجل كان يكرّس حياته في تحليل كيماوي لخمسين مادّة كيماوية سريعة التبخّر موجودة في قشرة نوع من الإجاص. حتى المؤمنون يمكن أن يقعوا في فخ بناء قصور في الرمل، أو يلاحقون فقاعات، أو يصبحون خبراء في أمور تافهة. وكما قال أحدهم: يمكننا أن نكون مذنبين في ضياع حياتنا ونحن نحاول تصحيح الصور في بيت مشتعل.

هنالك أنواع عديدة من الأعمال التي لها أهمية أبدية، ويجب أن نركّز جهودنا عليها. أوّلاً، تطوير الشخصية المسيحية. شخصيّتنا هي من الأشياء القليلة التي نحملها معنا إلى السماء. ينبغي العناية بها الآن.النفوس التي تُربح للمسيح لها أهمية دائمة. سيكونون من عبدة حمل الله إلى أبد الآبدين. 
جميع أولئك الذين يعلّمون كلمة الحق، أو يتلمذون المؤمنين الجدد، أو الذين يطعمون خراف المسيح يستثمرون في حياة تدوم أبداً. 

الوالدون الذين يربّون أولادهم على خدمة الملكوت موقنون أن عملهم سيدوم. 
وكلاء أمناء يستثمرون أموالهم لأجل المسيح وعمله، ينشغلون بخدمة لن تفشل أبدا. 
الذين يكرّسون أنفسهم لعمل الصلاة سوف يرون يوماً كيف كانت استجابة كل صلاة بوقت وبطريقة الله. 
كل من يعمل في خدمة الله منشغل في عمل أبدي. خادم يسوع الأكثر تواضعاً يفوق برؤياه أعظم حكماء العالم. يدوم عمله بينما عملهم يتصاعد كغيمة من الفطر. 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااائع
أشكرك يا أمى
سلام المسيح معك دائماً
*​


----------



## happy angel (25 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااائع
> أشكرك يا أمى
> سلام المسيح معك دائماً
> *​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (26 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 27 آب



«مَنْ يَسْكُنُ فِي جَبَلِ قُدْسِكَ؟...الذي يَحْلِفُ لِلضَّرَرِ وَلاَ يُغَيِّرُ.» (مزمور 4،1:15) 

في المزمور 15 يصف داود الشخص المؤهّل ليكون رفيقاً لِلّه العظيم. إحدى نواحي صفات هذا الرجل هي أن يلتزم بكلامه، حتى ولو كلّفه ذلك ثمناً شخصياً كبيراً. أن يعطي وعدا يلتزم به، يبقى أمينا في كلامه.

لنأخذ على سبيل المثال مؤمناً يبيع بيته. يأتي مشترٍ ويتَّفقا على دفع السعر المطلوب. يوافق البائع على الصفقة. وقبل توقيع أي مستندات، يأتي آخر ويعرض 5،000 $ زيادة. وبحسب القانون يمكن أن يرفض صاحب البيت البيع للأول ويكسب 5،000$ زيادة من الصفقة. لكن من ناحية أخلاقية فهو مضطر أن يلتزم بكلمته التي أعطاها للأول. شهادته كمؤمن يمكن الإعتماد عليه في خطر.

أو يعاني أحد المؤمنين من التهاب في ضرس العقل. يحيله طبيب الأسنان إلى جرّاح الفم ويعالجه بالمضادات الحيوية ويعيّن له موعداً لاقتلاع الضرس. وبعد أن شهد للجرّاح يترك المؤمن العيادة. وفي الطريق يلتقي بصديق يدلّه على طبيب آخر يقتلع ضرسه بنصف التكاليف. وبلا شك يمكنه دفع أجرة الطبيب الأول لما عمله، ومن ثم يذهب لطبيب الأسنان الآخر. هل يفعل هذا؟


قبلت إلين دعوة للعشاء مع زوجين متقدّمين في السنّ. ثم دقَّ جرس الهاتف وتلقّت دعوة للعشاء مع مجموعة من الشباب من جيلها. فصارت ما بين المطرقة والسندان. لا تريد أن تخيب أمل المسنين، وتريد جدّاً أن تكون مع مجموعة الشباب.

يكون القرار عادة صعباً عندما يكون مبلغاً كبيراً من المال في خطر. لكن يجب ألاّ نسمح لأي مبلغ من المال أن يجعلنا نتراجع عن وعدنا، أو أن نتراجع عن التزام، أو أن لا نكرم اسم الرب. مهما كان الثمن، ينبغي أن ندحض كلمات فولتير المخادعة انه «عندما يتعلّق الأمر بالمال فكل الناس من نفس الديانة.»

إن رَجُل الله «يعمل ما وعد به دائماً، مهما كانت التكلفة»، «يفي بوعده حتى ولو دمّره ذلك.»*​


----------



## besm alslib (26 أغسطس 2010)

*إن رَجُل الله «يعمل ما وعد به دائماً، مهما كانت التكلفة»، «يفي بوعده حتى ولو دمّره ذلك.»*


*للاسف ان بهالزمن صارت الحكايه بالعكس والشاطر هو اللي بيبعد عن الرب اكتر*

*تسلملي ايديكي غاليتي على التاملات الرائعه*

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## happy angel (27 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *إن رَجُل الله «يعمل ما وعد به دائماً، مهما كانت التكلفة»، «يفي بوعده حتى ولو دمّره ذلك.»*
> 
> 
> *للاسف ان بهالزمن صارت الحكايه بالعكس والشاطر هو اللي بيبعد عن الرب اكتر*
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (27 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 28 آب


«وَتعْلمُونَ خَطِيَّتَكُمُ التِي تُصِيبُكُمْ.» (عدد 23:32) 


أدخل الله إلى عالمنا بعض المباديء التي لا يمكن أن تتغيّر ولا تستطيع كل ابداعات الإنسان أن تتهرّب من نتائج تلك المباديء. أحد هذه المباديء يقول أنك لا تستطيع التهرب من خطيتك.

يتذكّر معظمنا كيف قُمنا بأكل بعض الحلوى في صغرنا وتركت علامات على شفاهنا ممّا أدى إلى اكتشافنا من امهّاتنا. ينطبق هذا الحق على كل الحياة، وتصادق عليه كل الصحف. 

كتب أحدهم قصيدة عن يوجين آرام يوضّح فيها هذه النقطة. اعتقد آرام أنه يستطيع أن يقترف جريمة كاملة. فقتل رجلاً وألقى بجسده في نهر بطيء الجريان مياهه سوداء كالحبر وعميق جداً. في الصباح التالي ذهب إلى ضفة النهر حيث قام بجريمته. لم تصدّق عيناه ما رأت. فقد رأى جثة القتيل على أرضية النهر إذ كان النهر جافاً. حاول تغطية الجثة بأكوام من ورق الشجر، لكن في تلك الليلة كانت قد هبت ريح قوية ونثرت الأوراق في كل الجهات وبقيت الجثة ظاهرة. فجلس وغطى وجهه بكفيه وبدأ يبكي قائلاً: «لقد رفضت الأرض أن تحفظ سرّي لا على اليابسة ولا في الماء العميق.»

وأخيراً قام بدفن ضحيّته في كهف بعيد، لكن اكتشف هيكله العظمي بعد سنوات، قبض عليه وحوكم بجريمة القتل وتمّ إعدامه. لقد كشفته خطيتّه. 

لكن هنالك طريقة أخرى تتبعنا بها خطيّتنا. يذكّرنا ستانلي جونز أنه، «تتسجّل في أعماقنا، في الهاوية الداخلية حيث نفقد احترام الذات. وتُلزمنا بالعيش تحت الأرض في ظلمات المتاهات.»

حتى لو بقيت خطية الإنسان غير مكشوفة في حياته هذه، فسوف تنكشف في الحياة العتيدة. فما لم يتم التطهير بواسطة دم الرب يسوع، ستظهر في النور يوم الدينونة. سواء كانت أعمالاً، أفكاراً، دوافع أو نوايا، ستكون اتهامات ضده ويعلن العقاب. وذلك العقاب موت أبدي. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أغسطس 2010)

*أشكرك يا أمى للوجبة الروحية الدسمة دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
صلواتكم 
*​


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكرك يا أمى للوجبة الروحية الدسمة دى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> صلواتكم
> *​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك*​


----------



## happy angel (29 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 29 آب


«الْمَسِيحُ الْكُلُّ.» (كولوسي 11:3) 



نميل نحن المؤمنين إلى قضاء جزء كبير من وقتنا نفتّش عن اختبارات روحية جديدة لكي تضمن نصرنا الدائم أو حريّتنا في معتركات الحياة اليومية. نُسرع إلى المؤتمرات والجلسات وورشات العمل والدروس مفتّشين عن معادلة سحرية لتصقل المساحات الخشنة في حياتنا. تؤكّد لنا بعض النبذ المشهورة أن الدكتور الفلاني سيشارك في تطوّر هام يجعلنا نشطين بالروح. أو يصرّ أحد الجيران على اصطحابنا معه إلى مبنى الإجتماعات البلدي لسماع محاضرة عن اكتشاف جديد يختصر الطريق إلى الحياة الفيّاضة.

الغوايات بالآلاف. يعرض أحد المبشّرين طريقاً مَلكِيّة للإنجاز. يعلن آخر عن ثلاثة أسرار للإنتصار. ونذهب الآن إلى مؤتمر لندرس عن مفتاح الحياة الأعمق. في الأسبوع التالي يعقد مؤتمر موضوعه خمس خطوات للتقديس. نهرع إلى الأمام لنحصل على اختبار الإمتلاء بالروح القدس. أو تستحوِذ علينا فكرة شفاء الجسد وكأنها أهم ما في الحياة. في لحظة نسعى لمشورة مسيحية نفسية وفي لحظة لاحقة نسعى وراء شفاء الذكريات. نجول البحر واليابسة مفتّشين عن ارتفاع روحي.

لا شك في أن الكثيرين من هؤلاء المتكلّمين جدّيون وهنالك قيمة كبيرة في بعض الأمور التي نقولها. لكن حين نعود إلى دقائق الحياة نكتشف أنه لا توجد طرق مختصرة للقداسة، أن المشكلة لا زالت جاثمة في مكانها، وينبغي أن نحيا يوماً فيوم معتمدين على الرب.

وأخيراً ينبغي أن نتعلّم أنه من الأفضل أن ننشغل مع الرب يسوع أكثر ممّا في الإختبارات. لا خيبة أمل فيه. إنه كفايتنا الأكيدة.

قضى أ. سمبسون حداثته في التفتيش عن الإختبارات، لكنه اكتشف أنها لا تُشبع. فكتب ترنيمة جميلة بعنوان «نفسه» ويقول في العدد الأول:

في البداية كانت البَركة والان هو الرب، 
في البداية كان الشعور، والآن كلمته،
كنت أسعى سابقاً لنيل مواهبه، والان هو المُعطي،
سابقا سعيت للشفاء، والآن أطلبه نفسه. 
سأرنّم دوماً ليسوع، الكل في المسيح والمسيح في الكل. *​


----------



## besm alslib (29 أغسطس 2010)

* في البداية كانت البَركة والان هو الرب، *
* في البداية كان الشعور، والآن كلمته،*
* كنت أسعى سابقاً لنيل مواهبه، والان هو المُعطي،*
* سابقا سعيت للشفاء، والآن أطلبه نفسه. *



*تاملات كتير رائعه وحساسه وبتمثل فعلا احتياجاتنا وحياتنا*

*شكرا اختي الحبيبه على التاملات *

*الرب يبارك خدمتك*
​


----------



## happy angel (29 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> * في البداية كانت البَركة والان هو الرب، *
> * في البداية كان الشعور، والآن كلمته،*
> * كنت أسعى سابقاً لنيل مواهبه، والان هو المُعطي،*
> * سابقا سعيت للشفاء، والآن أطلبه نفسه. *
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (29 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 30 آب



«لاَحِظْ نَفْسَكَ وَالتَّعْلِيمَ.» (تيموثاوس الأولى 16:4) 

إحدى المميّزات التي تستحق انتباه في كلمة الله هي أن التعليم لا يعزل العقيدة عن الواجب. فمثلاً في فيلبي1:2-13. هذه قطعة كلاسيكية في العهد الجديد تتكلّم عن العقائد المختصة بالمسيح. نتعلّم هنا عن مساواته بالآب. تفريغ نفسه، تجسّده، كونه خادماً، موته ومجده اللاحق. لكن لا يقم هذا كمعتقدات دينية، لكن كتوجّه لأهل فيليبي ولنا ليكون لنا فكر المسيح. إن نحيا لأجل الآخرين كما فعل هو، سيزول النزاع والكبرياء. إن أخذنا لأنفسنا المركز الأقل كما فعل هو، يمجّدنا الله في الوقت المناسب. القطعة عملية جداً. 

عندما أقرأ كتباً في اللاهوت النظامي أفكّر عادة بهذا الموضوع. في هذه الكتب يجمع المؤلّفون كل تعاليم الكتاب المقدس عن عقيدة الإيمان، إن كان من الله، المسيح، الروح القدس، الملائكة، ألانسان، الخطية، الفداء والخ. مع أن لهذه الدراسة قيمة معينة، يمكن أن تكون باردة جدّاً إذا عزلناها عن حياة التقوى. يمكن أن يكون الشخص بارعاً في العقائد عقلياً ولكن ناقصاً في شخصيّته المسيحية. إن ندرس الكتاب المقدس كما أعطانا إيّاه الله فلن نفصل ما بين العقيدة والواجب. كلاهما متّزنان دائماً منسجمان معاً.

ربّما أكثر المواضيع العقائدية التي انفصلت عن مسؤوليتنا الشخصية هي النبوّة. وقد يُعرض الموضوع بطريقة ليشبع حب الإستطلاع. أفكاراً مثيرة عن هوية ضد المسيح ربّما تجذب الجمهور لكن لا تنمي القداسة. لم يكن أبداً القصد من النبوّة أن تبهج الآذان بل لتشكّل الشخصية المسيحية. أعد جورج بيترز 65 طريقة التي فيها القصد من المجيء الثاني ليؤثر على عقيدتنا، واجبنا وشخصيتنا، ولا أشك في وجود أكثر من ذلك. 

الدرس الذي نتعلّمه هو ألاّ نفصل ما بين العلوم اللاهوتية وبين التقوى العملية. في دراستنا الخاصة وكما في تعليم الكلمة للآخرين، ينبغي أن نشدّد على نصائح بولس لتيموثاوس، «لاحظ نفسك والتعليم.»*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2010)

*أشكرك ماما
ربنا معاكم*


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكرك ماما
> ربنا معاكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكرك ماما
> ربنا معاكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكرك ماما
> ربنا معاكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 31 آب



«لَكِنْ مَا كَانَ لِي رِبْحاً فَهَذَا قَدْ حَسِبْتُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ خَسَارَةً. بَلْ إِنِّي أَحْسِبُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَيْضاً خَسَارَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ فَضْلِ مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّي، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ خَسِرْتُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَأ (فيلبي8،7:3) 


يحسن جداً أن يقوم المؤمن بإنكار ذاته لأجل المسيح. فمثلاً يقوم شخص يكسب الغنى والشهرة من مواهبه، لكنه وطاعة لدعوة إلهية يتركها ويقتفي خطى يسوع. أو امرأة تفتح بصوتها أبواب قاعات الموسيقى الشهيرة. لكنها الآن تشعر أنها يجب أن تحيا لأجل عالم آخر، فتتنازل عن مهنتها لتتبع الرب. لأنه ما معنى الشهرة أو الغنى أو التميُّز حين تقارَن بالربح الذي لا مثيل له من الفوز بالمسيح.

يسأل يان ماكفيرسون، «هل يوجد منظر مؤثّر أكثر من رؤية رجل محمّل بالمواهب، يضعها دون حساب وبعبادة تحت أقدام المسيح؟ وهناك كان يجب أن تكون منذ البداية. فبكلمات حكمة من الويلز تقول إن العبرية، اليونانية واللاتينية لها احترامها ومكانتها، لكن مكانها ليس حيث وضعها بيلاطس، فوق يسوع، بل عند قدميه.»

وقد شجب الرسول بولس الغِنى، الثقافة والمراكز الكنسية وحسبها كلها خسارة للمسيح. يعلّق على هذا جويت ويقول، «عندما حسب بولس الرسول ممتلكاته الأرستقراطيةكربح عظيم، لم يرَ الرب، لكن عندما بهر مجد الرب عينيه تلاشت هذه الأشياء واختفت في الظلال وانخسفت. لم ترخُص فقط مكاسب بولس السابقة في تألّق الرب وظهرت كأشياء لا قيمة لها بين يديه، بل توقّف بالتفكير بها كلياً. اختفت كلياً من ذهنه حيث كانت تأخذ مكانة عالية وودائع مقدسة.»

من الغريب إذاً أنه عندما يتخلّى إنسان عن كل شيء ويتبع يسوع، يعتقد البعض أنه قد فقد عقله. يصاب البعض بصدمة ولا يستوعبون ما حدث. البعض يبكي ويقترح طرقاً بديلة. البعض يناقش على أسس منطقية وإدراك عام. القلّة يوافقون ويتأثّرون عميقاً. لكن عندما يسير أحدهم بالإيمان يكون قادراً أن يقيم آراء الآخرين بطريقة صحيحة.

قام س. ستاد بالتنازل عن ممتلكات خاصة وإمكانيات جيدة في موطنه ليكرّس حياته لخدمة البشارة. جان نلسون داربي أدار ظهره لمهنة لامعة ليصبح كارزاً ممسوحاً، معلماً ونبياً للّه. الخمسة شهداء في الإكوادور تخلّوا عن رفاهية وعن مادية الولايات المتحدة ليوصلوا البشارة لقبيلة الأوكا.

يدعو الناس هذا بالتضحية، لكنها ليست كذلك. عندما أراد أحدهم أن يمتدح هدسون تيلر لأجل التضحيات التي قدّمها للمسيح، قال، «لم أعمل أي تضحية في حياتي.» وقال داربي، «ليس بالتضحية الكبيرة أن تتنازل عن الرفض.» *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أغسطس 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااائع
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *راااااااااااااااااائع
> أشكرك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## besm alslib (30 أغسطس 2010)

*«هل يوجد  منظر مؤثّر أكثر من رؤية رجل محمّل بالمواهب، يضعها دون حساب وبعبادة تحت  أقدام المسيح؟ وهناك كان يجب أن تكون منذ البداية. فبكلمات حكمة من الويلز  تقول إن العبرية، اليونانية واللاتينية لها احترامها ومكانتها، لكن مكانها  ليس حيث وضعها بيلاطس، فوق يسوع، بل عند قدميه.»*​*

**تاملات بجد كتير قريبه من القلب ورائعه بمعنى الكلمه*

*اشكرك اختي الحبيبه على نقلك التاملات *

*الرب يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (31 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *«هل يوجد  منظر مؤثّر أكثر من رؤية رجل محمّل بالمواهب، يضعها دون حساب وبعبادة تحت  أقدام المسيح؟ وهناك كان يجب أن تكون منذ البداية. فبكلمات حكمة من الويلز  تقول إن العبرية، اليونانية واللاتينية لها احترامها ومكانتها، لكن مكانها  ليس حيث وضعها بيلاطس، فوق يسوع، بل عند قدميه.»*​*
> 
> **تاملات بجد كتير قريبه من القلب ورائعه بمعنى الكلمه*
> 
> ...



*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 1 أيلول

«وَتُقَدِّسُونَ السَّنَةَ الْخَمْسِينَ وَتُنَادُونَ بِالْعِتْقِ فِي الارْضِ لِجَمِيعِ سُكَّانِهَا. تَكُونُ لَكُمْ يُوبِيلا وَتَرْجِعُونَ كُلٌّ الَى مُلْكِه وَتَعُودُونَ كُلٌّ الَى عَشِيرَتِهِ.» (لاويين 10:25) 


كانت تُعرف كل السنة الخمسون حسب التقويم العبري بسنة اليوبيل. تُترك الأرض دون زرع. ترجع الأرض لمالكها الأصلي. يُطلق سراح العبيد. فكانت مناسبة سارّة للحرية وللنعمة، للفداء وللراحة. 

عندما كان يريد شخص أن يشتري أرضاً كان يدخل في حساباته قرب سنة اليوبيل. فمثلاً، ترتفع قيمة الأرض حين يكون المتبقّي لسنة اليوبيل خمس وأربعون سنة. ولكن إن كان اليوبيل يبعد سنة واحدة، فبالكاد يجدر شراؤها. فيستطيع الشاري أن يزرع موسماً واحدا فقط.

يوجد إحساس بأن مجيء الرب ثانية سيكون في سنة اليوبيل للمؤمنين في أياّمنا. يدخلون إلى الراحة الأبدية في بيت الرب. يتحرّرون من أثقال الفناء، ويأخذون أجساداً ممجّدة. وكل الأشياء المادية التي كانوا وكلاء عليها تعود إلى مالكها الأصلي.

ينبغي أن نأخذ هذا بالحسبان عندما نقيّم ممتلكاتنا المادية. ربما عندنا ممتلكات بما يعادل مئات الآلآف من الجنيهات، أموالاً مستثمرة أو مودعة في المصارف. لكن إذا أتى الرب اليوم، فكل هذا لا يساوي المال شيئاً. فكلّما نقترب من يوم مجيئه، تنخفض قيمة ما نملك. وهذا يعني، طبعاً، ينبغي أن نستغل ما عندنا لأجل تقدّم ملكوت المسيح وللتخفيف من ضائقة البشر. 

فكما كان يُعلن عن بداية سنة اليوبيل بالنفخ بالبوق، هكذا يكون إعلان مجيء الرب بصوت «البوق الأخير.» «وكل هذا يعلّمنا درساً جيداً. إذا كانت قلوبنا تعيش على رجاء مجيء المسيح، فينبغي أن نستعد وننزع عنّا الأحمال الأرضية. من المستحيل أخلاقياً أن نكون منتظرين مجيء الإبن من السماء ولا ننفصل عن العالم الحالي. الشخص الذي يحيا منتظراً ظهور المسيح ينبغي أن ينفصل عن كل ما يقع تحت دينونة ويتحطّم عند مجيئه...ليت قلوبنا تتأثّر وسلوكنا يتغيّر بما يتوافق مع هذا الحق المقدس*​


----------



## happy angel (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 2 أيلول


«يَا سَيِّدُ أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي.» (لوقا 57:9) 


أعتقد أننا أحياناً نرنّم ونتكلم عن ربوبيّة المسيح، عن التسليم الكامل وعن الإلتزام بطريقة عفوّية. نردّد كلمات ومصطلحات مثل، «إذا لم يكن ربّاً على كل شيء فهو ليس ربّاً بالمرة.» ونرنّم «سلّمت كل شيء للمسيح مُلكاً له أعطي.» ونتّصف كأن الإلتزام الكامل يتضمّن أكثر بقليل من حضور الكنيسة كل يوم أحد. 

ليس لأننا غير جدّيين، لكننا لا ندرك كل ما يتضمّنه الإلتزام. إن كنا نعترف بربوبية المسيح فينبغي أن نكون مستعدّين لاتّباعه بكل فقر، رفض، آلام وحتى بالموت. 

يفقد بعض الناس وعيهم عند رؤية الدم. جاء في أحد الأيام شاب متحمّس إلى الرب يسوع مدفوعا بكل قصد جيد في قلبه. «يا معلم،» قال، «أتبعك حيثما تمضي.» ليس أجمل من هذا. لكن يسوع لم يندهش. فقد علم أن هذا الشاب لم يكن يدرك كل ما يتضمّنه هذا الوعد. لذلك قال له أنّه هو نفسه كان في وضع أسوأ من وضع الثعالب، اذ كان بلا بيت. فربّما يبيت بلا عشاء في العراء. أراه صليباً عليه بعض الدم، وهكذا تحوّل الحماس إلى إغماء قاتل. بينما كان مشتاقاً لأشياء جيّدة، كان الثمن أكثر مّما كان مستعداً أن يدفع. هكذا الحال في كثير من الأحيان. بعضكم ليس محارباً، ليس لأن الدعوة غير مقبولة بل لأنكم تخافون القليل من سفك الدم. لذلك تقول مع بعض الأنين: «لأجل هذه البنادق الرخيصة، كنت جندياً» (شابيل).

لم يندهش يسوع من مجيء ذاك الشاب في لوقا 9 ليتبرّع باتّباع يسوع كل الطريق، فانا متأكد أنه لم يندهش عندما كتب جيم إليوت في مذكّراته، «إن كنت أحفظ دم حياتي- ممتنعاً عن سكبه ذبيحة مقاومة كمثال ربّي- فأشعر بالتأكيد بوجه الله المتجهّم أزاء قصدي. أيّها الآب، خذ حياتي، أجل ودمي، إن تكن إرادتك، وأفنيها بنارك. لن ادّخرها لأنها ليست لي لأخلّصها. خذها يا رب، خذها بكاملها. أسكب روحي قرباناً لأجل العالم. الدم ثمين فقط عندما يجري على مذبحك».

عندما نقرأ كلمات كهذه ونتذكّر أن جيم سكب دمه شهيداً في الإكوادور، يدرك البعض منا ما هي قلّة إدراكنا عن التسليم الكلّي.

*​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 3 أيلول


«وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَالْخَطِيَّةِ هَكَذَا أَيْضاً الْهِبَةُ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ وَاحِدٍ مَاتَ الْكَثِيرُونَ فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً نِعْمَةُ اللهِ وَالْعَطِيَّةُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي بِالإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ قَدِ ازْدَاد (رومية 15:5) 


في رومية 12:5-21، يقارن بولس بين فردين رئيسيّين في الجنس البشري، آدم والمسيح. كان آدم رأس الخليقة الأولى، والمسيح رأس الخليقة الجديدة. كان الأول طبيعيّاً والثاني روحياًّ. يستعمل بولس عبارة «تكثر» ليشدّد على البركات التي تتدفّق من عمل المسيح الذي يفوق كل الخسارة الناتجة عن خطية آدم. يقول أنه «في المسيح ينال نسل آدم بركات أكثر ممّا أضاع جدّهم آدم» المؤمنون في وضع أفضل بكثير في المسيح ممّا كان يمكن أن يكونوا لو لم يسقط آدم.

لنفترض للحظة، أن آدم لم يسقط بالخطية، وقرّر هو وحواء أن يطيعا الله بدل أن يأكلا من الشجرة الممنوعة. ماذا كان يمكن أن تكون النتيجة على حياتهما؟ وبقدر ما نعرف كانا يستمرّان في حياتهما في جنة عدن. وتكون مكافأتهما حياة طويلة على الأرض. وينطبق هذا على نسلهما.

وطالما لم يقترفا خطية يستمرّان في المعيشة في جنة عدن. ولا يريان الموت. 
لكن في ذلك الوضع من البراءة، لن يكون لهما مطمح للذهاب إلى السماء. لن يكون هنالك وعد بسكنى وبختم الروح القدس. لن يصبحا ورثة لِلّه ولا شركاء بالميراث مع المسيح يسوع. لن يكون عندهما رجاء ليتشكّلا على صورة ابن الله. وتكون هناك دائماً إمكانية الخطر من اقتراف خطية ويخسرا البركات الأرضية التي تمتّعوا بها في الجنة.

فكّر، بالمقارنة، مع المركز المطلق والسامي الذي صار لنا بعمله الفدائي. صرنا نتبارك بكل بركة سماوية في المسيح. مقبولين بالحبيب، كاملين بالمسيح، مفديّين، مصالَحين، مسامَحين، مبرَّرين، مقدَّسين، مُمجَّدين، جعلنا أعضاء في جسد المسيح. يسكن فينا ومختومين بختم الروح القدس وهو ضمان ميراثنا. آمنين أبدياً بالمسيح. صرنا أولاد الله وأبناء الله، ورثة الله وشركاء يسوع المسيح في الميراث. قريبين من الله وأعزّاء عليه مثل ابنه الحبيب. وهنالك الكثير الكثير. لكن هذا يكفي ليظهر للمؤمنين أنهم أفضل بكثير اليوم في المسيح يسوع ممّا لو بقي آدم محافظاً على براءته. *​


----------



## happy angel (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 4 أيلول


«حينَئِذٍ رَدَدْتُ الَّذِي لَمْ أَخْطَفْهُ.» (مزمور4:69)

 المتكلم في المزمور 69 هو الرب يسوع. يقول في العدد الرابع أنه بعمل الفداء المجيد أعاد لله كل الخسارة التي سببها خطية الإنسان. وبلا شك يرى نفسه كفّارة عن الخطية.

عندما كان يهوديّ يسرق من يهوديّ آخر، أجبره قانون الكفّارة أن يعيد المبلغ المسروق مضافاً إليه خُمس المبلغ.

والآن لقد سُلِب الله من خلال خطيئة آدم. سُلِب الخدمة، العبادة، الطاعة والتمجيد. سُلِب من الخدمة لأن الإنسان تحوّل إلى خدمة نفسه، الخطية والشيطان. سُلِب العبادة لأن الإنسان سجد لآلهة منحوتة. سُلِب الطاعة لأن الإنسان رفض سُلطة الله. سُلِب المجد لأن الإنسان فشل في إكرام الذي يستحق الإكرام.

جاء الرب يسوع ليرُد ما لم يأخذه. 
ألقى جانباً رداءه المقدّس، وغطّى ربوبيّته برداء من الطين،
وبذلك الزي أظهر محبته العجيبة، ليرُد ما لم يأخذه أبداً.

لم يَرُد فقط ما قد سلبه الإنسان بالخطية بل أضاف الكثير. لأن الله نال مجداً أعظم من خلال عمل المسيح الكامل ممّا فقده بواسطة خطية آدم. «فقدَ خلائق بالخطية وربح أبناء بالنعمة.» يمكن أن نُضيفَ  ونقول أن الله قد تمجّد بعمل الخلاص أكثر ممّا كان يمكن أن يتمجّد في أبدية آدم غير الساقط.

ربّما عندنا هنا جواب للسؤال التالي: لماذا سمح الله بدخول الخطية؟ نعرف أنه كان من الممكن أن يخلق الله إنساناً لا يملك قوّة اختيار الخُلق الذاتي. لكنه اختار أن يصنع إنساناً قادراً على محبته وعبادته بمحض إرادته.

وهذا يعني أن الإنسان يمتلك الإرادة ليعصى الله، أو يرفضه، أو يبتعد عنه. لقد اختار الإنسان أن يعصى الله وجلب على نفسه عقاب الموت بالخطية. بموته، بدفنه، بقيامته وبصعوده انتصر الرب يسوع على الخطية، على الجحيم وعلى الشيطان. بواسطة عمله حصل الله على مجد أعظم، والإنسان المفدي حصل على بركات أوفر ممّا لو لم تدخل الخطية إلى عالمنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 5 أيلول


 فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ. إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمه (يوحنا 10:1-12)


 كان في العالم. كانت نعمة عجيبة أن يأتي رب الحياة والمجد ليسكن هذا الكوكب الصغير. لن يكون خبراً مثيراً لتقول عن أي شخص آخر أنه كان في العالم. ليس للإنسان سلطان على ذلك. لكن بالنسبة له كان ذلك اختياراً إرادياً، عَمَل محبة عجيب. 

 به كان العالم. يزداد العجب. الذي في العالم هو الذي عمل العالم. الذي يملأ العالم ركّز نفسه في جسم طفل، شاب، رجل وفي ذاك الجسد سكن كل مِلء الله.

ولم يعرفه العالم. حالة من الجهل الذي لا عُذر له. كان ينبغي على المخلوقات أن تعرف خالقها. كان ينبغي أن يُصدم الخطاة من عصمته. كان ينبغي أن يعلموا من كلامه وأعماله أنه أكثر بكثير من أي رجل عادي. 
الى خاصته جاء. كل ما في العالم مُلك له. هو الخالق، له كامل الحق والسُلطة على العالم. لم يتعدَ على أملاك شخص غيره. 

خاصته لم تقبله. وهذه هي الإهانة العظمى. رفضه الشعب اليهودي. كان يحمل جميع الشهادات على أنه المسيح، ولم يريدوه أن يملك عليهم. 

أمّا كل الذين قبلوه. دعوة غير مشروطة. لليهود وللأمم على حد سواء. الشرط الوحيد هو قبوله.

أعطاهم سُلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله. يا له من إكرام غير مستحق-الخطاة العصاة يصبحون أولاد الله بواسطة معجزة المحبة والنعمة. 

أي المؤمنون باِسمه. الكلام مفهوم جداً. سلطاناً ليصيروا أولاد الله أعطي لكل الذين، بِعَمل الإيمان يقبلون المسيح ربّاً ومخلّصاً.

لذلك توجد أخبار محزنة وأخبار سعيدة. الأخبار المحزنة أوّلاً: «لم يعرفه العالم»، «خاصتّه لم تقبله.» أماّ الأخبار السارة: «أما كل الذين قبِلوه، فأعطاهم سُلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله، أي المؤمنون باِسمه.» إن لم تقبله لغاية الآن، لمَ لا تؤمن باِسمه اليوم؟*​


----------



## happy angel (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*تاملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 6 أيلول


«وأخَذَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ آدَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا.» (تكوين 15:2) 


بالعكس من تفكير البعض، العمل ليس لعنة، إنه بركة. قبل دخول الخطية إلى العالم بوقت طويل، عيّن الله آدم ليعتني بجنة عدن. وبعد سقوط آدم بالخطية لعن الله الأرض لكن ليس العمل نفسه. لقد قرّر أن الإنسان سيُلاقي الحزن والتعب والعرق في محاولة تحصيل معيشته من الأرض (تكوين 3: 17-19).

قال أحد القدّيسين، «لتتبارك أيها العمل! إن كنت تحمل لعنة الله فكم تكون بركاته؟» لكن العمل ليس فيه لعنة. فهو جزء من ضروريّات كياننا. جزء من حاجتنا للخلق ولتحقيق الذات. عندما نستسلم للكسل يزداد خطر سقوطنا في الخطية. وعندما نتقاعد من حياة نشطة نبدأ بالانهيار.

ينبغي ألاّ ننسى أن الله أوصى شعبه بالعمل «سِتَّةَ أيَّامٍ تَعْمَلُ وَتَصْنَعُ جَمِيعَ عَمَلِك» (خروج 9:20). يحاول البعض التغاضي عن هذه الوصية ويشدّدون على القسم الثاني الذي يأمر بالراحة في اليوم السابع.

 يطلق العهد الجديد لقب «بلا ترتيب» أو «غير المطيع» بكل من لا يعمل ويحكم على كل من لا يعمل أن لا يأكل أيضاً (تسالونيكي الثانية 3: 6-10).

الرب يسوع المسيح مثالنا الأعلى في العمل الشاق. «كم كانت تطول أيام عمله! ليالي شاقّة في الصلاة! ثلاث سنوات من الخدمة جعلته يبدو مُسناً. لم تبلغ الخمسين بعد قالوا له، محاولين أن يخمّنوا عمره. خمسون؟ كان فقط يبلغ الثلاثين! هذا ليس بالسرّ.» (إيان ماكفيرسون).

 يطوّر البعض حساسية ضد العمل لأن مهنتهم لا تتوافق كثيراً مع مستقبلهم. ينبغي أن يعرفوا أنه لا عمل مثالي تماماً. لكل مهنة سلبيّاتها. لكن المؤمن يستطيع أن يقوم بعمله لأجل مجد الله. «ليس بطريقة ما بل بانتصار». 

يعمل المؤمن ليس لتسديد احتياجاته فقط لكن ليقوم بمساعدة مَن هُم بحاجة للمساعدة (أفسس 28:4). وبهذا يُضاف هدف آخر غير أناني للعمل.

حتى أننا سنعمل في الأبدية أيضا «وَعَبِيدهُ يَخْدِمُونَهُ» (رؤيا 3:22). 

لكن بينما نحن هنا ينبغي أن نتبع نصيحة سبيرجن: «أهلكوا ذواتكم بالعمل، ثم صلّوا لتحيوا من جديد.»*​


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*
**  يطوّر البعض حساسية ضد العمل لأن مهنتهم لا تتوافق كثيراً مع مستقبلهم.  ينبغي أن يعرفوا أنه لا عمل مثالي تماماً. لكل مهنة سلبيّاتها. لكن المؤمن  يستطيع أن يقوم بعمله لأجل مجد الله. «ليس بطريقة ما بل بانتصار». *​*

**تاملات بجد رووعه للاسف لو كلنا بنقتدي فيها *

*بجد كنا صرنا مسيحيين مثاليين بس للاسف*

*برغم روعة الكلام واقتناعنا فيه بس مش بنقتدي فيه ولا بنفذه*


*اشكرك اختي الحبيبه على التامل الرائع*​


----------



## happy angel (6 سبتمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *
> **  يطوّر البعض حساسية ضد العمل لأن مهنتهم لا تتوافق كثيراً مع مستقبلهم.  ينبغي أن يعرفوا أنه لا عمل مثالي تماماً. لكل مهنة سلبيّاتها. لكن المؤمن  يستطيع أن يقوم بعمله لأجل مجد الله. «ليس بطريقة ما بل بانتصار». *​*
> 
> **تاملات بجد رووعه للاسف لو كلنا بنقتدي فيها *
> ...




*ميرسى حبيبتى لمشاركاتك
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*أشكرك ماما هابى
تأملات روحية رااااااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبكم
*​


----------



## happy angel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكرك ماما هابى
> تأملات روحية رااااااااااائعة
> ربنا يبارك تعبكم
> *​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 7 أيلول


«لِذَلِكَ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ وَسَطِهِمْ وَاعْتَزِلُوا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. وَلاَ تَمَسُّوا نَجِساً فَأَقْبَلَكُمْ، وَأَكُونَ لَكُمْ أَباً وَأَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ لِي بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 6: 17و18) 


ماذا يجب على المؤمن أن يعمل عندما يجد نفسه في كنيسة تزداد فيها حركة التحرّر الحديثة؟ تأسسّت هذه الكنيسة من أناس يؤمنون بصحّة الكتاب وبكل العقائد الأساسية في الإيمان. كان لها تاريخاً مجيداً مشهوراً بالحماس للإنجيل وبمساعي الكرازة. كان العديد من خدّامها علماء مشهورين ووعّاظ أوفياء. لكن استولى على مدارس اللاهوت الطائفية جيل جديد وأصبح الخدّام المتخرّجون منها يكرزون بالإنجيل الإجتماعي. لا يزالون يستعملون مقاطع كتابية لكن لها تفسير مختلف تماماً. يقوّضون العقائد الكتابية الأساسية، يعطون تفسيراً طبيعياً للمعجزات ويهزأون بالخَلق الكتابي. هم أوّل المدافعين عن السياسة الراديكالية المتطرّفة.

يحتقرون المتعصبين للكلمة. ماذا ينبغي على المؤمن أن يعمل؟ ربما تنتمي عائلته في هذه الكنيسة منذ أجيال. وهو نفسه قد قدّم لها الكثير بسخاء عبر السنين. جميع أصدقائه المقرّبين في هذه الكنيسة. يتساءل ماذا يمكن أن يحدث للشباب في صفّه في مدرسة الأحد إن اضطر للمغادرة. ألا ينبغي أن يبقى في الكنيسة ويكون بمثابة صوت الله ما دام ذلك ممكناً؟ تبدو حججه مقبولة عليه. لكن تغضب نفسه البارّة حين يرى أناساً يأتون للكنيسة لأجل الخبز أسبوعاً بعد آخر ولا يحصلون إلاّ على حجر. فيقدّر تواجده هناك في نفس الوقت يحزنه أن يسمع التسبيح الضعيف لمخلصّه. لا شك فيما ينبغي أن يعمله. يجب أن يترك الكنيسة. يبتعد بنفسه عن تحمّل هذا العبء الثقيل وليساعده الله في تحمّل النتائج. سيتحمّل الله مسؤوليّة هؤلاء الشباب في مدرسة الأحد.

سيجهّز له الله صداقات جديدة. وفي الواقع فإن الله قد وعد أن يكون أباً له بطريقة قريبة يعرفها فقط مَن هم مطيعون لِلّه بالكامل. «بركات الإنفصال الحقيقي لا تساوي شيئاً بالمقارنة مع الزمالة المجيدة مع الله نفسه.» *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*آميــــــــن 
أشكرك ماما هابى
الرب يكلل تعبكم بالسمائيات
آمين*​


----------



## happy angel (8 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *آميــــــــن
> أشكرك ماما هابى
> الرب يكلل تعبكم بالسمائيات
> آمين*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 8 أيلول


«إِذَا نَذَرْتَ نَذْراً لِلَّهِ فَلاَ تَتَأَخَّرْ عَنِ الْوَفَاءِ بِهِ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُسَرُّ بِالْجُهَّالِ. فَأَوْفِ بِمَا نَذَرْتَهُ.» (الجامعة 4:5) 



لقد سمعنا جميعاً بالرجل الذي وجد نفسه واقعاً في مأزق ويعمل نذراً لِلّه. يعِد الله إن أنقذه، بالإيمان به، بمحبته وبخدمته مدى الحياة. لكن عندما يتخلّص من المأزق ينسى كل ما قد وعد ويعود إلى حياته السابقة.

ما هو الدور الذي تلعبه النذور في حياة المؤمن وما هي الإرشادات التي يعطيها الكتاب في هذا الموضوع؟

أوّلاً، ليس من الضروري عمل النذور. لا يوصينا الكتاب بها. لكنها في العادة وعود صادرة عن إرادة شخصية نقدّمها للرب شاكرينه على حُسنِة. هكذا نقرأ في (تثنية 22:23) «وَلكِنْ إِذَا امْتَنَعْتَ أَنْ تَنْذُرَ لا تَكُونُ عَليْكَ خَطِيَّة.»

ثانياً، ينبغي أن نحذر ألاّ نقوم بنذور طائشة، أي وعود لا نتمكّن من إيفائها أو نندم على قولها مستقبلاً. يحذّرنا سليمان بقوله: «لاَ تَسْتَعْجِلْ فَمَكَ وَلاَ يُسْرِعْ قَلْبُكَ إِلَى نُطْقِ كَلاَمٍ قُدَّامَ اللَّهِ. لأَنَّ اللَّهَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ فَلِذَلِكَ لِتَكُنْ كَلِمَاتُكَ قَلِيلَةً» (الجامعة 2:5).

لكن إذا عملت نذراً، يجب أن تتمّمه. «إِذَا نَذَرَ رَجُلٌ نَذْراً لِلرَّبِّ أَوْ أَقْسَمَ قَسَماً أَنْ يُلزِمَ نَفْسَهُ بِلازِمٍ فَلا يَنْقُضْ كَلامَهُ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا خَرَجَ مِنْ فَمِهِ يَفْعَلُ» (عدد 2:30). «إِذَا نَذَرْتَ نَذْراً لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فَلا تُؤَخِّرْ وَفَاءهُ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ يَطْلُبُهُ مِنْكَ فَتَكُونُ عَليْكَ خَطِيَّةٌ.» (تثنية 21:23).

الأفضل ألاّ تنذر من أن تنذر ولا توفي. «أَنْ لاَ تَنْذُرُ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَنْ تَنْذُرَ وَلاَ تَفِيَ» (الجامعة 5:5).

هنالك بعض الإستثناءات حين يفضّل عدم الوفاء من الإستمرار بوفائه. ربما قام أحدهم بنذر قبل تجديده في ديانة كاذبة أو مجموعة أخوية سرية. إن كان الوفاء بهذا النذر مناقضاً لكلمة الله ينبغي أن نطيع الكتاب حتى ولو على حساب نقض النذر. إن كان النذر على عدم الإفشاء بأسرار معيّنة يمكنه أن يحافظ على صمته فيما تبقّى من حياته حتى بعد قطع علاقاته بذاك التنظيم. ربما أكثر العهود التي تُكسَر في أيامنا هي عهود الزواج.

عهود مقدسة تقطع في حضرة الله لكنها لا تُعامل بالأهمية اللازمة. لكن قرار الله ثابت: «لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ يَطْلُبُهُ مِنْكَ فَتَكُونُ عَليْكَ خَطِيَّةٌ» (تثنية 21:23). *​


----------



## happy angel (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 9 أيلول


«اَلصَّالِحُ يُورِثُ بَنِي الْبَنِينَ.» (أمثال 22:13) 
عندما نقرأ هذا العدد ينبغي ألاّ نَصِل إلى نتيجة سريعة أن المقصود هنا ليس الميراث المادّي. فمِن المؤكّد أن روح الله يُشير هنا إلى الميراث الروحي. يمكن أن شخصاً قد تربّى في بيت فقير لكنهم خائفو الله، ويكون ذاك الشخص شاكراً طول حياته لذكريات أم وأب يَقرآن الكتاب المقدس يومياً، يصلّون معاً كعائلة ويربيّانه في خوف الله وإنذاراته مع أنهم لم يتركا له شيئاً من المال عند وفاتهما. الميراث الروحي أفضل أنواع الميراث.

يُظهر الواقع أنه يمكن أن يتذمّر إبن أو ابنة روحياً عند الحصول على ميراث كبير من المال. الغِنى المفاجيء يكون عادة مُسكر. قليلون هم الذين يستطيعون أن يتدبّروا أمورهم بحكمة. كما أن الذين يرثون ثروة ويستمرّون مع الرب قلائل أيضاً.

اعتبار آخر هو أن العائلات يصيبها التمزّق بسبب الحسد والنزاع عند تقسيم التركة. يصحّ القول «عند وجود وصيّة يكثر الأقارب.» أفراد العائلة الذين عاشوا لسنوات بسلام فيما بينهم تدب فجأة العداوة بينهم مختلفين على بعض المجوهرات أو الصحون الخزفية أو الأثاث. 

في كثير من الأحيان يترك مؤمنون مسيحيون ثروتهم لأولادهم غير المؤمنين، أو لأقارب يتبعون ديانات كاذبة أو لأولاد جاحدين بينما كان من الأفضل استخدام تلك الأموال في نشر الإنجيل.

يكون ترك الأموال للأولاد أحياناً غطاء لنوع من الأنانية. يريد الوالدان التمسّك بالمال لأنفسهم ما داما قادريْن على ذلك. يعلمون أن ساعة الموت قادمة في يوم ما ويطفش المال من قبضتهم، ولهذا يتبعان تقليد التوصية به لأولادهما.

لكن لم تستنبط بعد الوصية التي لا يمكن نقضها بالطرق القانونية. لا يمكن للأب أن يكون متأكّداً من أن رغبته قد نفذت بعد رحيله. 

لذلك فإن أفضل سياسة هي الهبة لعمل الرب بينما الإنسان لا يزال على قيد الحياة. يقول مَثل أجنبي: «أعط بينما لا زلت حيًّا فتعرف أين سيذهب مالك.»

وأفضل وصيّة يمكن صياغتها هي تلك التي تبدأ بالقول «بينما أتمتع بالعقل السليم فإنّي أضع أموالي في عمل الرب بينما لا أزال حياً. أترك لأولادي ميراثاً مسيحياً، بيت فيه المسيح كان مكّرماً والله كان مبجّلاً. أتركهم لعناية الله ولكلمة نعمته القادرة على بنائهم ومنحهم ميراثاً بين جميع المقدّسين.» *​


----------



## happy angel (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 10 أيلول


«صَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُم.»(متى 44:5)


أحياناً يكون المثال أفضل تفسير لعدد ما.
 كان الكابتن يوشيدا قائد الطائرة التي وجّهت الهجوم على بيرل هاربر يوم السابع من كانون الثاني1941. أرسل برقية إلى مركز القيادة يقول، «تورا، تورا، تورا،» مشيراً إلى النجاح التام في مهمّته. لكن الحرب العالمية الثانية لم تنته عندئذٍ. ومع اشتداد النزاع وارتداد المعركة عليهم، كان النصر النهائي للولايات المتحدة. 
قام اليابانيون خلال الحرب بإعدام زوجَين مسنَّين من المُرسَلين في الفيليبّين. وعندما استلمت ابنتهم الأخبار في الولايات المتحدة، قرّرت أن تزور معسكر أسرى الحرب اليابانيّين وتشاركهم في أخبار الإنجيل السارة. 
وعندما سُئلت عن سبب قيامها بهذا العمل أجابت، «بسبب الصلوات التي رفعها والداي قبل أن يُقتلا.» وكان هذا كل ما استطاعت قوله.
 بعد الحرب صمّم توشيدو المليء بالمرارة بالسعي لمحاكمة الولايات المتحدة في محكمة دولية بتهمة اقتراف جرائم حرب. ابتدأ يجمع البراهين ومقابلة أسرى الحرب. وعندما استَجوَب أولئك الذين كانوا مأسورين في الولايات المتحدة، انزعج جدّاً لكن ليس من الجرائم بل من رأفة سيّدة أمريكية مسيحية التي قُتل والداها في الفيليبّين. قصّ الأسرى كيف زوّدتهم بالكتب المُسمّاة بالعهد الجديد وقالت أن والديها صلّيا صلاة غريبة قبل إعدامهما. لم يكن هذا بالضبط ما بحث عنه توشيداً، لكنه وعلى أي حال حفظه في ذاكرته.
 بعد سماع القصة عدّة مّرات ذهب واشترى كتاب العهد الجديد. اشتد تعلّقه بالكتاب عندما قرأ إنجيل متّى وعندما أنهى قراءة إنجيل مرقس زاد اهتمامه. وعندما وصل إلى لوقا 34:23 فاض روحه بالنور. «يا أبتاه، إغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.» حالاً عرف الصلاة التي صلاّها المُرسَلين المسنّين قبل إعدامهما. 
«لم يعد يفكّر بالمرأة الأمريكية أو بأسرى الحرب اليابانيّين بل في نفسه، عدوّاً شرساً للمسيح الذي كان الله مستعداً أن يغفر له مستجيباً لصلاة المخلّص المصلوب. في تلك اللحظة طلب ونال المغفرة والحياة الأبدية بإيمان بالمسيح.»
 تحوّلت خِطط المحكمة الدولية إلى قصاصات من الورق. قضى توشيدو بقيّة حياته في نشر غِنى المسيح الذي لا يثمّن في العديد من البلدان. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 11 أيلول


«اِحْتَرِزْ مِنْ أَنْ تَنْسَى الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ...وَكَثُرَ كُلُّ مَا لكَ.» (تثنية 8: 11،13) 


تقول القاعدة العامة أن شعب الله لا يستطيع أن يتحمّل الإزدهار المادي. يزدهرون أكثر زمن المِحَن. في ترنيمة وداعه تنبّأ موسى أن ازدهار إسرائيل سيدمّر روحانياتهم: «فَسَمِنَ يَشُورُونَ وَرَفَسَ. سَمِنْتَ وَغَلُظْتَ وَاكْتَسَيْتَ شَحْماً! فَرَفَضَ الإِلهَ الذِي عَمِلهُ وَغَبِيَ عَنْ صَخْرَةِ خَلاصِهِ» (تثنية 15:32).

لقد تحقّقت النبوة أيام إرميا، عندما تذّمر للرب، «لَمَّا أَشْبَعْتُهُمْ زَنُوا وَفِي بَيْتِ زَانِيَةٍ تَزَاحَمُوا» (إرميا 7:5).

نقرأ ثانية في هوشع 6:13، «لَمَّا رَعُوا شَبِعُوا. شَبِعُوا وَارْتَفَعَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذَلِكَ نَسُونِي» (إرميا 6:13).

بعد عودتهم من السبي، اعترف اللاويون أن إسرائيل لم يستجيبوا كما يجب لكل ما قد عمله لأجلهم: «...فَأَكَلُوا وَشَبِعُوا وَسَمِنُوا وَتَلَذَّذُوا بِخَيْرِكَ الْعَظِيمِ. وَعَصُوا وَتَمَرَّدُوا عَلَيْكَ وَطَرَحُوا شَرِيعَتَكَ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ وَقَتَلُوا أَنْبِيَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ أَشْهَدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَرُدُّوهُمْ إِلَيْكَ وَعَمِلُوا إِهَانَةً عَظِيمَةً» (نحميا 9: 25، 26).

نميل لنرى الإزدهار المادي كبرهان أكيد لإستحسان الله لنا ولما نعمله. عندما ترتفع الأرباح في عملنا نقول، «الرب حقاً باركني.» لكن من الأفضل النظر إلى هذه الأرباح على أنها امتحان. ينتظر الرب ليرى ماذا سنعمل بها. هل ننفقها في ملذّاتنا الشخصية؟ أم هل نتصرّف كوكلاء أمُناء، نستخدم الأرباح لنبعث بالأخبار السارة إلى أقاصى الأرض؟ هل نخزنها محاولين تجميع ثروة؟ أو هل نستثمرها لصالح المسيح ورسالته؟
يقول ماير، «إن كنا نناقش أقسى اختبارات الشخصية سواء الصحو أو العواصف، النجاح أم التجارب، فإن المُراقِبين اللاذعين للطبيعة البشرية يجيبون بأن ليس أفضل من الإزدهار ليظهر المادة الحقيقية التي صنعنا منها، لأن هذا الإختبار يُعَد أقساها.»

يتّفق يوسف مع هذا القول. فقد قال، «اللهَ جَعَلَنِي مُثْمِراً فِي أرْضِ مَذَلَّتِي» (تكوين 5:41). لقد استفاد من الضيق أكثر من فائدته في وقت الرخاء، مع أنه أحسن التصرّف في كلتا الحالتين. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2010)

[q-bible]«اِحْتَرِزْ مِنْ أَنْ تَنْسَى الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ...وَكَثُرَ كُلُّ مَا لكَ.» (تثنية 8: 11،13)[/q-bible]
دى حياتى من غيرك يارب يسوع متبقاش حياة.
أشكرك ماما هابى
للتأمل الروحى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> [q-bible]«اِحْتَرِزْ مِنْ أَنْ تَنْسَى الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ...وَكَثُرَ كُلُّ مَا لكَ.» (تثنية 8: 11،13)[/q-bible]
> دى حياتى من غيرك يارب يسوع متبقاش حياة.
> أشكرك ماما هابى
> للتأمل الروحى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاحد 12 أيلول



«وَإِذْ ظَنَّاهُ بَيْنَ الرُّفْقَةِ ذَهَبَا مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ.» (لوقا 44:2) 


عندما بلغ من العمر اثنتي عشرة سنة، ذهب يسوع مع والديه من الناصرة إلى أورشليم ليحتفلوا بعيد الفصح. وبلا شك سافروا برفقة مجموعة كبيرة من الحجّاج. ومن المألوف أن يترافق الصِبية من نفس الجيل مع بعضهم البعض خلال الإحتفالات. ولذلك اعتقد يوسف ومريم أن يسوع يرافق الفتية الآخرين في القافلة. لكنه لم يكن معهم فقد تأخّر في أورشليم. سافَرا لمدّة يوم طويل قبل أن يفتقداه. واضطرّوا للرجوع إلى أورشليم حيث وجداه بعد ثلاثة أيام.

وفي هذا الحادث درس لنا. من الممكن أن نظن أن يسوع في صحبتنا بينما ليس الأمر كذلك. نظن أننا نسير في شركة معه بينما الحقيقة أن خطية ما قد دخلت ما بين أرواحنا والمخلّص غير مدركين عدم إحساسنا. نعتقد أننا لا زلنا كما كنا ولم يتغيّر شيء.

لكن يكشفنا الغير. يمكن أن يلاحظ البعض أننا قد ابتعدنا عن المحبة الأولى وأن اهتمامات عالمية قد تقدّمت على الروحيات. يكتشفون أننا كنا نعيش على قساوة، وعلى بصل وثوم مصر. يلاحظون أننا قد صرنا متذمّرين بعد أن كنا محبّين ولطفاء نستعمل كثيراً من ألفاظ الشوارع بدل لغة صهيون. سواء لاحظوا أم لا فقد فقدنا فرحنا. أصبحنا غير فرحين وبائسين ونميل إلى إتعاس الآخرين. لا شيء يبدو مناسباً. تنفد الدراهم من جيوبنا بسهولة. تأثيرنا يكون على الآخرين ضعيفاً حين نحاول أن نشهد للمخلّص. لا يرون فرقاً كبيراً بيننا وبينهم.

وعادة لا بَّد من أزمة معيّنة لنكتشف أن يسوع ليس في صحبتنا. ربما نسمع صوت الله يكلّمنا من خلال موعظة ممسوحة بالروح. أو لربما أحد الأصدقاء يضع ذراعه حول كتفنا ويواجهنا بحالتنا الروحية الضعيفة. أو ربما مرض، أو موت عزيز، أو مأساة تُعيدنا إلى صوابنا. 

وعندما يقع هذا، ينبغي أن نعمل كما عمل يوسف ومريم، نعود إلى المكان الذي فيه كسرت الخطية شركتنا مع الرب. بالإعتراف والتوبة عن خطيتنا نجد المغفرة ونبدأ الرحلة ويسوع في صحبتنا ثانية. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*آميـــــــــن
تأمل راااااااااااائع يا أمى
ربنا يعوض تعبكم
صلواتكم
*​


----------



## christin (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*اشكرك على التأمل الرائع
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *آميـــــــــن
> تأمل راااااااااااائع يا أمى
> ربنا يعوض تعبكم
> صلواتكم
> *​



*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب لمشاركاتك
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

christin قال:


> *اشكرك على التأمل الرائع
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 13 أيلول



«لَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ أنَّ جِلْدَ وَجْهِهِ صَارَ يَلْمَعُ مِنْ كَلامِ الرَّبِّ مَعَهُ» (خروج 29:34) 


عندما نزل موسى من جبل سيناء حاملاً لوحي حجر الوصايا العشر كان هنالك مشهدان ممّيزان. أوّلاً، كان وجهه يلمع. كان في محضر الله الذي كشف عن ذاته بسحابة مجد بهي ساطع تُعرف باسم شكينا. كان لمعان وجه موسى بمثابة وهج مستعار. بعد الحديث مع الرب، بعد تسلّم الوصايا حمل معه شيئاً من روعة وتألّق المجد. كان اختبار تغيّر في المنظر.

المشهد الآني كان أن موسى لم يكن يعلم بأن وجهه لامع. لم يكن مدركاً بتاتاً من هذه الظاهرة الفريدة الجميلة التي حملها معه من شركته مع الرب. ويقول ف. ب. ماير أن ذاك كان تتويج المجد لذلك التغيير-الذي لم يكن موسى مدركاً له.

وبطريقة ما يمكن أن يكون اختبار موسى لنا أيضاً. عندما نقضي وقتاً في محضر الرب يظهر علينا التغيير. يظهر على وجوهنا، لأن هناك علاقة مباشرة بين الروحانية وبين الجسدية. لكنني لا أشدّد على الجسدية، لأن بعض أعضاء الفِرق يلبسون وجوهاً رؤوفة. الأمر المهم هو العلاقة مع الرب الذي يغيّر الشخص أخلاقياً وروحياً. وهذا ما يعلّمه بولس الرسول في كورنثوس الثانية 18:3، «وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً نَاظِرِينَ مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ بِوَجْهٍ مَكْشُوفٍ، كَمَا فِي مِرْآةٍ، نَتَغَيَّرُ إِلَى تِلْكَ الصُّورَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مِنْ مَجْدٍ إِلَى مَجْدٍ، كَمَا مِنَ الرَّبِّ الرُّوحِ.» 
لكن ذاك المجد الذي يتوّج التغيير لا نعيه بأنفسنا. لكن الغير يرونه. يعرفون أننا مكثنا مع يسوع. لكن التغيير مخفى عن أعيننا نحن.

كيف يمكن أننا لا نعي البهجة الساطعة على بشرة وجوهنا؟ والسبب هو أنه كلما اقتربنا من الرب يزداد وَعْينا لطبيعتنا الخاطئة ولعدم استحقاقنا ولحقارتنا. في مجد محضره نشعر بمقت أنفسنا وبندامة عميقة.

إن نكن واعين لإشعاعنا ربما نُصاب بالكبرياء فينقلب الإشعاع إلى بغض لأن الكبرياء هي بغيضة. 

لذلك كان ظرفاً مباركاً لأولئك الذين كانوا على الجبل مع الرب ويحملون ذاك النور المستعار ألاّ يعوا أن بشرة وجوههم تسطع بالنور.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*متتصوريش يا ماما هابى قد إيه بستفاد من التأملات الروحية دى...
ربنا يديم خدمتكم ويعوضكم بالسمائيات.
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *متتصوريش يا ماما هابى قد إيه بستفاد من التأملات الروحية دى...
> ربنا يديم خدمتكم ويعوضكم بالسمائيات.
> سلام المسيح لكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## happy angel (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 14 أيلول


«حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ، إِنَّهُ لاَ يَلْحَقُكِ إِثْمٌ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ.» (صموئيل الأول 10:28) 


في بداية مُلكه أصدر شاول أوامره للقضاء على جميع العرّافين والسحرة. لكن الأمور ساءت في حياته الشخصية والعلنيّة. بعد موت صموئيل تجمّع الفلسطينيون لمقاتلة جيش شاول في الجلبوع. عندما لم يتمكّن من سماع كلمة من الرب، استشار عرّافة من عين دور. فذكّرته بخوفها من الحكم الذي أصدره للقضاء على جميع العرّافين في البلاد. فعندها، أكّد لها شاول، «حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ، إِنَّهُ لاَ يَلْحَقُكِ إِثْمٌ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ» (صموئيل الأول 10:28).

الدرس من هذا الحدث واضح. يميل الناس إلى إطاعة الرب ما دام ذلك يناسبهم. وعندما لا يناسبهم، يخترعون الأعذار ليعملوا ما يريدون.

هل قلت «هم»؟ ربما ينبغي أن أقول «نحن». نميل جميعنا إلى تجنّب الكتاب، نعوّجه، أو نفسّره بطريقة تلائم عدم رغبتنا في الطاعة. 

فمثلاً هنالك تعليمات بسيطة حول دَور المرأة في الكنيسة. لكن يبدو أنها تتعارض مع حركة تحرّر المرأة الحالية.

فما العمل؟ نقول أن هذه الوصايا كان أساسها حضارة تلك الأيام ولا تنطبق علينا اليوم. فطبعاً، حين نعترف بهذا المبدأ، نستطيع أن نتخلّص من كل شيء في الكتاب المقدس.

أحياناً تصدمنا بعض أقوال الرب يسوع فيما يختص بشروط التلمذة. حين نشعر أن المطالب كثيرة، نقول، «لم يقصد يسوع أننا يجب أن نعمل هكذا بل أن نكون مستعدّين للقيام به.» نخدع أنفسنا بأننا مستعدّون بينما في الواقع لا نرغب أبداً في العمل.

نشدّد المطالبة بتأديب المعتدين بحسب المطالب القاسية في الكلمة. لكن عندما يكون المعتدي أحد أقربائنا أو أصدقائنا، نُصرّ على تخفيف الطلبات أو حتّى التغاضي عنها كلياً.

أداة أخرى نستخدمها لتصنيف وصايا الإنجيل: «مهم» أو «غير مهم». تلك التي تقع تحت صيغة «غير مهم» يمكن تجاهلها أو هذا ما نقنع به أنفسنا.

في كل هذه الإستنتاجات المغلوطة نكون في الواقع نحرّف الكتاب لتدميرنا. يريدنا الله أن نطيع كلمته سواء كان ذلك يناسبنا أو لا. هذه هي طريق البركة. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااااائع.......
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
صلواتكم يا أمى...*


----------



## happy angel (14 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااائع.......
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
> صلواتكم يا أمى...*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك*​


----------



## happy angel (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 15 أيلول


«وَالرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي لأَنَّ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الْمُعْطَى لَنَا». (رومية 5:5) 


في بعض الأحيان تحمل مفردات مسيحية معاني تختلف عن استعمالها العادي. «الرجاء» تنتمي لهذه المجموعة.

هذه الكلمة تعني غالباً ترقّب حدوث شيء غير مرئي لكن دون تأكيد حدوث الأمر المرجو. يمكن أن يقول أحدهم عندما يقع في مشاكل مادية،» أرجو أن يسير كل شيء على ما يرام.» لكنه ليس متأكداً. من الممكن أن يكون بلا رجاء لا أساس له. الرجاء المسيحي ينتظر وقوع أمر غير مرئي، كما يذكّرنا بولس في رومية 24:8: «الرَّجَاءَ الْمَنْظُورَ لَيْسَ رَجَاءً لأَنَّ مَا يَنْظُرهُ أَحَدٌ كَيْفَ يَرْجُوهُ أَيْضاً؟» كل أشكال الرجاء تنظر إلى عالم المستقبل.

لكن ما يجعل الرجاء المسيحي مختلفاً أنه مؤسّس على وعد كلمة الله ولذلك وقوعه حتماً أكيد. «الَّذِي هُوَ لَنَا كَمِرْسَاةٍ لِلنَّفْسِ مُؤْتَمَنَةٍ وَثَابِتَةٍ» (عبرانيين 19:6). الرجاء «التمسك بالإيمان بكلمة الله والعيش في تأكيد الحاضر لما وعد الرب أو تنبّأ» (وودرينج). «لاحظ أنني أستعمل الرجاء ليعني أمراً محقّقاً. الرجاء في الكتاب يشير إلى أحداث المستقبل التي ستقع مهما يأتي. الرجاء ليس وهم ليرفع من أرواحنا ويحافظ على تقدّمنا نحو مصير محتوم. الرجاء أساس الحياة المسيحية. يمثل الحقيقة المطلقة» (جان وايت).

رجاء المؤمن مؤسّس على وعد الله، ولا يمكن أن يؤدّي إلى العار أو خيبة الأمل (رومية 5:5). «الرجاء دون وعود الله يكون فارغاً وتافهاً، وحتى افتراضياً. لكن الرجاء المؤسّس على وعود الله يرتكز على شخصه ولا يمكن أن يؤدّي إلى خيبة الأمل» (وودرينج).

الرجاء المسيحي هو رجاء صالح. لقد أحبّنا ربنا يسوع والله الآب وأعطانا «أَعْطَانَا عَزَاءً أَبَدِيّاً وَرَجَاءً صَالِحاً بِالنِّعْمَةِ» (تسالونيكي الثانية 16:2).

يدعى أيضاً رجاء حياً. «الَّذِي حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ وَلَدَنَا ثَانِيَةً لِرَجَاءٍ حَيٍّ، بِقِيَامَةِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ» (بطرس الأولى 3:1).

رجاء المسيحي يمكّنه من تحمّل التأخير الظاهر، الضيقات، الإضطهاد وحتى الشهادة. يعلم أن هذه الإختبارات ما هي إلاّ وخز إبرة بالمقارنة مع المجد الآتي. *​


----------



## govany shenoda (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*جميل خالص التامل ده*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
*​*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2010)

[Q-BIBLE]الرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي[/Q-BIBLE]

آميــــــــــن
*






*


----------



## happy angel (17 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> *جميل خالص التامل ده*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
> *​*
> *



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (17 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> [q-bible]الرَّجَاءُ لاَ يُخْزِي[/q-bible]
> 
> آميــــــــــن
> *
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس 16 أيلول


«أَدِّبِ ابْنَكَ لأَنَّ فِيهِ رَجَاءً وَلَكِنْ عَلَى إِمَاتَتِهِ لاَ تَحْمِلْ نَفْسَكَ.» (أمثال 18:19) 


نعيش في مجتمع متساهل وخاصة في ما يتعلّق بتربية الأولاد حيث يصغي الآباء لنصائح الأخصّائيين النفسانيين والإجتماعيّين بدل إطاعة تعاليم كلمة الله. الكثير من البالغين الذين أدّبهم والديهم بشدّة يصّرون على منح أولادهم الحرية والتعبير عن أنفسهم. ما هي النتائج؟

تربّى هؤلاء الأولاد دون إحساس بالأمان. لا يتطابقون مع المجتمع. يجدون التعايش مع المشاكل والصعوبات أمراً صعباً ويفتّشون عن الحلول في المخدّرات والمسكرات. سنوات من التأديب كانت كافية لتسهل بقية الحياة عليهم.

فلا عجب إن يحيوا عيشة غير منضبطة. مظهرهم الشخصي، مسكنهم، عاداتهم الشخصية تكشف إهمالهم واختلال تفكيرهم.

يكتفون بما هو دون الوسط أو أدنى. ينقصهم الدوافع للتميّز بالرياضة، أو الموسيقى أو الفنون، أو العمل أو في حقول أخرى من الحياة.

ينفر أولاد كهؤلاء من والديهم. يعتقد هؤلاء الآباء أنهم سيكسبون حب أولادهم الميت عندما يمتنعون عن معاقبتهم. وبدلاً من ذلك يظفرون بكراهية أولادهم لهم. ثورتهم على والديهم تمتد إلى نواح أخرى من الحياة- المدرسة، العمل والحكومة. لو كسر الوالدون إرادتهم باكراً في حياتهم، لسهّلوا على أولادهم الخضوع لمجالات الحياة العادية.

تمتد الثورة على القِيَم الأخلاقية التي وضعها الكتاب. يهزأ الثوّار الشباب بالوصايا الإلهية بما يختص بالطهارة ويتركون الحبل على غاربه لأنفسهم ويحيون حياة طائشة. يظهرون اشمئزازاً لكل ما هو صالح ومحبة لكل ما هو غير طبيعي، فاحش أو شائن. 

وأخيراً، فإن الآباء الذين يفشلون في كسر إرادة أولادهم بواسطة التأديب يجعلون خلاص أولادهم صعباً. التجديد يتضمّن انكسار الإرادة المتمردّة ضد حكم الله. ولهذا تقول سوزان ويسلي، «الوالد الذي ينجح في إخضاع الإرادة في ولده يعمل مع الله في تجديد وخلاص الروح. الوالد الذي لا يمارسها يعمل عمل إبليس، يجعل الديانة غير عملية، والخلاص صعب المنال. ويعمل كل ما فيه كذباً يلعن ولده، نفساً وجسداً وللأبد». *​


----------



## happy angel (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 17 أيلول


«يَجْعَلَ الْجَمِيعَ: الصِّغَارَ وَالْكِبَارَ، وَالأَغْنِيَاءَ وَالْفُقَرَاءَ، وَالأَحْرَارَ وَالْعَبِيدَ، تُصْنَعُ لَهُمْ سِمَةٌ عَلَى يَدِهِمِ الْيُمْنَى أَوْ عَلَى جِبْهَتِهِمْ، وَأَنْ لاَ يَقْدِرَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَ أَوْ يَبِيعَ إِلَّا مَنْ ل (رؤيا 16:13-17) 


سمة الوحش! سيظهر أيام الضيقة العظيمة حاكم شرّير يأمر الناس جميعاً ليضعوا سمة على جباههم أو على يدهم اليمنى. وكل من يرفض ذلك يقع تحت غضب الوحش. وكل من يخضع يقع عليه غضب الله. كل الذين يرفضون سيملكون مع المسيح في مجده الألفي. والذين يخضعون سيتعذّبون في النار والكبريت في حضرة الملائكة المقدّسين وفي محضر الحمل.

بينما نقرأ هذا، نشعر أننا منفصلين عنه تماماً، ونحن عالمين أن هذا للمستقبل ومؤمنين أن الكنيسة ستنتطلق إلى السماء في تلك الأثناء. ولكن هنالك إحساس بأن سمة الوحش معنا الآن. هنالك أوقات في الحياة عندما نكون مضطرّين لنختار ما بين الوفاء لِلّه وبين السجود لنظام مُناهض لِلّه.

هنالك أوقات، لنحصل على وظيفة مثلاً، يُطلب منّا الموافقة على شروط تبدو بوضوح متعارضة مع المبادئ الإلهية. من السهل تبرير هكذا أمر في وقت كهذا. إن لا نعمل لا نقدر على تحصيل القوت لعائلتنا. ولا نتمكّن من البقاء اذا لم نحصل على الطعام. ينبغي أن نحيا، أليس كذلك؟ وتحت الأعذار الزائفة هذه نوافق على الطلبات. وفي الواقع، نضع سمة الوحش.

مهما يهدّد نقص غذائنا أو استمرار بقائنا ونقع في خوف ونحاول أن نضحّي بكل شيء تقريباً لنتجنّب ذاك التهديد. يستعمل البشر نفس الحجج لتبرير عبادة الأصنام أثناء الضيقة العظيمة وهي نفسها التي نستعملها في وقتنا الحاضر عندما نضطر للاختيار ما بين حق الله وبين حياتنا.

فكرة وجوب حياتنا هي كذبة. ينبغي أن نطيع الله ولا نحب حياتنا حتى الموت. 

ف. و. جرانت كتب يقول، «على قطعة النقد التي نقبضها ثمن بيعنا للحق، يوجد في كل الوقت ولو ليس بكل وضوح صورة ضد المسيح.» وهكذا السؤال هو ليس، «هل سأرفض وضع سمة الوحش لو كنت زمن الضيقة؟» بل بالأحرى، «هل أرفض بيع الحق الآن؟»*​


----------



## happy angel (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 18 ايلول


«أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَرَةُ قَدْ طَهَرُوا؟ فَأَيْنَ التِّسْعَةُ؟» (لوقا 17:17) 



أحد الإختبارات الثمينة لنا في الحياة هي مصادفة الجحود، لأنه عندها يمكننا المشاركة ولو بدرجة قليلة عن إحزان قلب الله. عندما نعطي بكرم ولا نستلم الكثير كاعتراف بعملنا، يزداد تقديرنا لذاك الذي أعطى ابنه الحبيب لعالم ناكر للجميل. عندما نسكب أنفسنا دون كلل لأجل الآخرين، ننضم إلى شركة ذاك الذي أخذ مكانة العبد لأجل جنس جاحد.

يُعد عدم تقديم الشكر واحداً من ميزات الإنسان الساقط. يذكّرنا بولس بقوله أنه عندما عرف العالم الوثني الله، لم يمجّدوه أو يشكروه كإله (رومية 21:1). اكتشف أحد المرسلين إلى البرازيل قبيلتين ليس عندهما كلمة «شكراً.» حين يقدّم لهم معروفاً يقولون، «هذا ما أردته بالضبط» أو «هذا مفيد لي.» ومرسل آخر يعمل في شمال أفريقيا، وجد أن هؤلاء الذين يخدم وسطهم لا يعبّرون عن شكرهم لأنهم كانوا يقدمّون له فرصة ليكسب أجراً من الله. ينبغي على المرسل أن يكون شاكراً، هكذا أحسّوا، لأنه يكتسب نعمة بسبب ممارسة اللطف نحوهم.

إنكار الجميل مشترك لكل المجتمعات. أحد البرامج الإذاعية كان يجد الوظائف للعاطلين عن العمل ونجح في تشغيل 2500 شخص. وأفاد المشرف على البرنامج أن عشرة فقط قدّموا له الشكر.

إحدى المعلّمات المكرسّات سكبت حياتها في خمسين صف من الطلاب. وعندما بلغت سن الثمانين تسلّمت رسالة من أحد طلاّبها السابقين يخبرها كم يقدّر مساعدتها له. لقد عملت في التدريس مدّة أربعين سنة وكانت هذه رسالة التقدير الوحيدة التي استلمتها.

لقد قلت أنه يحسن بنا اختبار انكار الجميل لأنه يعطينا انعكاساً ولو بسيطاً عما اختبر الرب كل الوقت. وسبب آخر لأهمية الإختبار أنه يطبع فينا أهمية روح الشكر. نأخذ بركاته كأمر مسلّم به. وكثيراً ما نفشل في التعبير عن تقديرنا لبعضنا البعض لأجل حسن الضيافة، لأجل الإرشاد، لأجل السفر، لأجل التدبير ولأجل عدد لا يحصى من أعمال الرأفة. نقبل على قبول هذه الحسنات وكأننا نستحقّها.

دراسة حادثة العشرة برص يجب أن تذكّرنا دائماً أن الأسباب الداعية للشكر كثيرة لكن القلوب الشاكرة قليلة. هل نحن من بين هذه الأقلية؟*​


----------



## happy angel (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 19 أيلول


«لأَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ إِذْ كُنَّا بَعْدُ ضُعَفَاءَ مَاتَ فِي الْوَقْتِ الْمُعَيَّنِ لأَجْلِ الْفُجَّارِ.» (رومية 6:5) 


لم يأت المسيح ليدعو الأبرار ولا ليموت لأجل الصالحين. لم يكن ذهابه إلى الصليب لأجل المستقيمين، المحترمين أو المهذّبين. مات لأجل الأشرار. 

طبعاً نظرة الله هي أن كل البشرية أشرار. وُلدنا جميعاً بالخطية وتَشكَّلنا بالإثم. ومثل غنم ضللنا وسار كل منا في طريقه. نحن في نظر الله الطاهر فاسدو الأخلاق، نجسون ومتمرّدون. أفضل جهودنا لعمل الصلاح تشبه خرقاً ممزّقة.

 تكمن المشكلة في أن معظم الناس ليسوا على استعداد للاعتراف أنهم أشرار. يقارنون أنفسهم بالعناصر الإجرامية في المجتمع، ويتخيّلون أنهم مناسبون للسماء. يشبهون سيدة طبقة راقية التي تتباهى بنفسها باندماجها الإجتماعي والتبرّع للأعمال الحسنة. عندما شهد لها أحد المؤمنين قالت أنها لا تشعر بالحاجة للخلاص، إذ أن أعمالها الحسنة كانت كافية. ذكّرته أنها كانت عضوة في الكنيسة وأنها تنحدر من عائلة مسيحية. تناول المؤمن قطعة ورق وكتب عليها «شرّيرة» بأحرف كبيرة، ثم توجّه إليها وسأل، «هل تسمحين لي أن أعلّق قصاصة الورق هذه على قميصك؟» وعندما قرأت ما كتب عليها احتجّت قائلة، «طبعاً لا أسمح. لن أسمح لأحد أن يدعوني شرّيرة.» فشرح لها أنها برفضها الإعتراف بكونها خاطئة، ضالة وحالتها التي بلا رجاء تكون قد قطعت أملها في نعمة الخلاص التي بعمل المسيح. اذا كانت لا تعترف أنها شرّيرة، فلّم يكن موت المسيح لأجلها. إن لم تكن ضالّة فلا يمكنها الخلاص. إن كانت بصحة جيدة فلا حاجة بها للطبيب العظيم.

أقيمت في أحد الأيام حفلة خاصة في مدرّج مدني كبير. كان الحفل للأولاد المكفوفين، المشلولين أو المعاقين. جاء الأطفال على كراسي المقعدين، أو يتكئون على عكازاتهم أو يمسكون أيدي مرشديهم. بينما كان الإحتفال جارياً وجد أحد الحرّاس صبياً صغيراً جالساً على سلّم الدخول يبكي.

«لماذا تبكي؟» سأل الصبي برفق «لأنهم لا يسمحون لي بالدخول» «لماذا لا يسمحون لك بالدخول؟»
ابتدأ الصبي بالبكاء الشديد، «لأنني سليم الجسم»

هكذا هي الحال في احتفال الإنجيل. إن كنت سليماً فلا يمكنك الدخول. لكي تحصل على الإذن بالدخول ينبغي أن تثبت أنك خاطيء. يجب أن تعترف أنك شرّير. مات المسيح لأجل الأشرار. وكما قال روبرت مونجر، «الكنيسة هي المؤسّسة الوحيدة في العالم حيث شروط الإنتساب تتطلّب عدم استحقاق المرشّح.» *​


----------



## happy angel (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاثنين 20 أيلول



«غَيْرَ مُهْتَمِّينَ بِالأُمُورِ الْعَالِيَةِ بَلْ مُنْقَادِينَ إِلَى الْمُتَّضِعِينَ» (رومية 16:12) 


هنالك ميل طبيعي للرغبة في معاشرة الطبقة العالية. تكمن في قلب كل إنسان رغبة شديدة لمرافقة أصحاب المراتب العالية، الأغنياء والطبقة الأرستقراطية. ولذلك كانت وصية بولس في رومية 16:12 لتمحو هذا الميل الطبيعي. وكأنه يقول: لا تكونوا متكبرّين بل مستعدّين لمعاشرة مَن هم في طبقة وضيعة. لا توجد طبقة منبوذين في الكنيسة. يجب على المؤمنين أن يحيوا مترفّعين عن التمييز الطبقي.

القصة التالية عن فريد إليوت تمثّل هذا القول. كان في صباح أحد الأيام يقود تأملاً على طاولة الفطور عندما سمع صوت جلبة في ساحة الدار. عرف أن جامعي النفايات قد وصلوا. فوضع الكتاب المقدس على الطاولة، توجّه إلى النافذة، فتحها، وحياً عمّال النظافة بتحيّة جميلة ثم عاد إلى المائدة ليستمر في التأملات الكتابية. فكانت تحيّة عمّال النظافة بالنسبة له مقدّسة بقدر قراءة كتابه المقدس.

خادم آخر عمل حرفياً بما نص عليه هذا العدد هو جاك ويرتزن الذي عقد معسكراً كتابياً كل صيف على شاطيء إحدى البحيرات في نيويورك. في أحد مؤتمرات الكبار حضر مشترك يعاني من إعاقة جسدية شديدة. لا يستطيع السيطرة على عضلات فمه فلم يكن قادراً على ابتلاع كل طعامه. رجع الكثير منه وسقط على صحيفة غطى بها صدره وحضنه. لم يكن المنظر مساعداً على الأكل الهني ولذلك اعتاد أن يجلس وحيداً على مائدة الطعام.

وكان جاك ويرتزن وبسبب ضغوط العمل يصل متأخراً إلى قاعة الطعام. وحالماً كان يظهر على المدخل كان الضيوف يلوّحون له يومئون له بالجلوس على موائدهم. لكنه لم يفعل ذلك أبداً. فكان يتوجّه دائماً إلى المائدة التي يجلس عليها ضيف وحيد. لقد انقاد إلى المتّضعين.

 شاهد أحدهم قائداً للجيش وكان مسيحياً يتكلّم إلى امرأة مسنّة وفقيرة. احتج عليه زملاء له قائلين، «ينبغي أن تأخذ رتبتك بعين الإعتبار.» فأجابهم القائد، «ماذا لو اعتبر مخلّصناً رتبته»؟

يذكّرنا روبرت بيرنز في إحدى قصائده أنه بالرغم من اتضاع مركزه في العالم فإن الإنسان إنسان في كل الأحوال. يقول أن كل إنسان ذو فكر مستقل يستطيع أن يضحك من عرض مهرّج في ملابس حريرية. 
عندما نتذكّر أن مخلّصنا تنازل إلينا في أوضع حالاتنا، فمن غير المعقول أن نمتنع نحن من ذاك العمل مع الآخرين. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأمل راااااااااااااااائع 
ربنا يعوضك يا أمى 
إذكرينى فى صلواتكم.
*​


----------



## happy angel (20 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تأمل راااااااااااااااائع
> ربنا يعوضك يا أمى
> إذكرينى فى صلواتكم.
> *​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك*​


----------



## happy angel (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 21 أيلول



«وَأَخِيراً قَدْ وُضِعَ لِي إِكْلِيلُ الْبِرِّ، الَّذِي يَهَبُهُ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الرَّبُّ الدَّيَّانُ الْعَادِلُ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ ظُهُورهُ أَيْضاً.» (تيموثاوس الثانية 8:4) 


«الذين يحبوّن ظهوره» لقد فكّرت بهذا القول لسنين طويلة معتقداً أنه يشير إلى المؤمنين الذين يملكون شعوراً وعاطفة لطيفة عن مجيء الرب. سوف يكاَفأون بإكليل البر لأن قلوبهم كانت تشع بالدفء عندما كانوا يفكّرون بالاختطاف.

فمحبة ظهوره تعني أن نحيا في طهارة أخلاقية. لأن يوحنا يذكّرنا، «وَكُلُّ مَنْ عِنْدهُ هَذَا الرَّجَاءُ بِهِ، يُطَهِّرُ نَفْسَهُ كَمَا هُوَ طَاهِرٌ» (يوحنا الأولى 3:3). 

معنى هذا أن نبقى متحرّرين من أمور هذه الحياة. ينبغي أن نوجّه اهتمامنا بما فوق ولا بما على الأرض (كولوسي 2:3).

يعني أن نخدم شعب الله، نعطيهم «الطعام في حينه» (متى 45:24). سيعطي الرب بركة خاصة لمن يجدهم يعملون ذلك عند مجيئه.

وباختصار، تعني ألاّ نعمل أي شيء لا نريده يجدنا نعمله حين ظهوره. لا نرتاد أي مكان لا يسبّب لنا العار عند مجيئه. لا نقول شيئاً يكون منفراً في محضره.

لو تعرف أن يسوع آت بعد أسبوع، كيف تقضي أيام الانتظار؟ هل تترك عملك وتصعد إلى قمة جبل وتقضي الوقت في قراءة كلمته والصلاة؟ وهل يعني لك هذا أن تصبح «مسيحياً بوظيفة كاملة 100%،» كارزاً ومعلّماً نهاراً وليلاً؟

إن كنّا نسير اليوم حقا مع الرب ونحيا في مركز إرادته، فيعني لنا أن نستمر فيما نحن عليه كعادتنا. لكن إن كنا نعيش لأنفسنا، عندها يتطلّب الأمر منّا تغييراً ثورياً. 

لا يكفي أن تحمل أفكاراً لطيفة عن عودة المخلّص. إكليل البر محجوز لمن يحبّه كفاية ليسمح للحق أن يشكّل حياته. لا يكفي أن تتمسّك بالحق عن مجيئه، ينبغي أن يمسك الحق بك. *​


----------



## happy angel (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 22 أيلول


«يَقُولُ آمِينَ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 16:14) 


كلمة آمين مهمّة جداً للتعبير عن الموافقة القلبيّة لمِا يقال. كثير من الكنائس يرددونها كثيراً في خدمتهم.

تتردّد الكلمة 68 مرّة في الكتاب المقدس. ويبدو من كورنثوس الأولى 15:14، 61 أنها كانت تُستعمل في اجتماعات الكنيسة الأولى. لذلك نتأكّد من أن استعمال الآمين كتابياً لا شك فيه. 

ليس هكذا الأمر فقط، إنها وصية. سموّ طبيعة الحق الذي نتعامل معه تتطلّب التعبير العقلي والتقدير المتحمّس. يبدو وكأنهّ جحود عند سماع حق كهذا ولا نبدي اي إجابة صوتية.

الأمر دائماً مشجّعاً للمتكلّم عندما يقول مستمعوه «آمين» عندما يذكر في رسالته نقطة فعّالة. وهذا يقول له أن المستمعين متابعين له ويشاركونه في حيويّته العاطفية والروحية.

وهذا جيّد لكل من يقول آمين. يُبقيه مشتركاً كسامع يقظ. يحفظه من أن يصبح غير مبال بينما ينبغي أن يكون منذهلاً.

يمكن أن يكون جيداً للحاضرين من خارج الكنيسة. هذا يشعرهم أن المؤمنين أناس متحمّسون، يتمتّعون بإيمانهم، يؤمنون بما يؤمنون. يستعملون آمين للتعبير عن الحياة والحماس. غيابها يعبّر عن البَلادة ومظهر الموت.

آمين هي إحدى ثلاث كلمات كتابية تُمارَس عالمياً. تستعمل نفس الكلمة في معظم اللغات. يمكنك أن تذهب حيثما شئت وتقول، «ماران آثا! هللويا! آمين!» ويفهم الناس ما تقول، «الرب آت! للرب التسبيح! ليكن كذلك»!

طبعاً ينبغي استعمال كلمة «آمين» بتمييز. لن يكون مناسباً أن تُستعمل للتعبير الحماسي عن سوء الطالع، أو مأساة أو حزن.

من المؤسف أن بعض الكنائس المسيحية توقّفت عن استعمال الآمين بسبب إساءة استعمالها في اجتماعات تغلّب عليها العواطف المتطرفة. ومثل كل ما هو صالح، يمكن استغلالها أو المبالغة باستعمالها. لكن ينبغي ألاّ نُحرم من هذه الممارسة الكتابية لأن البعض قد استعملها دون تمييز. آمين؟*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين
أشكرك مامتى هابى
ربنا يديم خدمتكم
*


----------



## happy angel (22 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *آمين
> أشكرك مامتى هابى
> ربنا يديم خدمتكم
> *



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 23 أيلول


«فِي مَجْلِسِهِمَا لا تَدْخُلُ نَفْسِي» (تكوين 6:49) 

ذُكرت هذه الكلمات ضمن بركة يعقوب لأبنائه. عندما تذكّر القسوة التي أظهرها ولداه شمعون ولاوي نحو رجال شكيم قال، «في مجلسهما (سرّهما) لا تدخل نفسي.»

اريد أن استعير هذه الكلمات واستعملها في معنى أوسع. هنالك أسرار مرتبطة بالخطية التي من المفضّل أن لا نعرفها أبداً. 

تأتي الخطية بأجمل وجه لها وتقول لنا أننا لا يمكن أن نحصل على السعادة إلى أن ندخل أسرارها. تعرض علينا الإثارة، اللذّة الجسدية، المبالغة العاطفية والغواية من المجهول.

كثير من الناس وخاصة أولئك الذين عاشوا حياة محميّة، يتأثّرون بنداءات كهذه. يشعرون أنه قد فاتتهم المسرّات الحقيقية. ويعتبرون أنفسهم محرومين. ويعتقدون أنهم لن يتمتّعوا ما لم يتذوّقوا من العالم.

لكن المشكلة هي أن الخطية لا تأتي لوحدها. ترافقها أخطار ونتائج دائمة. عندما نختبر أية خطية للمرّة الأولى، نقع في فيض من الألم والندم. 

الإستسلام للتجربة يقلّل من مقدرتنا على مقاومة الخطية. فبعد أن نقترف خطية ما، يسهل اقترافها في المرّة التالية. وسريعاً نصبح خبراء في الخطية بل ونصبح عبيداً للخطية مقيّدين بسلاسل العادة. 

في اللحظة التي بها نستسلم للتجربة، تنفتح أعيُننا على الإحساس بالذنب وما لم نحسّ به مُسبقاً. مسّرة كسر ناموس الخطية يُتبع بإحساس رهيب بالعري الأخلاقي. صحيح أنه يمكن الإعتراف بالخطية والمغفرة، لكن تبقى على مدى الحياة الخجل من التقاء الشركاء السابقين في التعدّي. هنالك وخز الذاكرة كل ما نزور مكان ارتكاب الحماقة. هنالك مناسبات لا نرغب بها، عندما تلمع أمامنا الحادثة خلال أقدس لحظاتنا-عندها تنبض أجسادنا وتئن شفاهنا.

إن اختبار مغفرة الله لهذه الخطايا مُمتع، لكن الأفضل أن لا تدخل إلى أسرارها من البداية. ما يبدو كسر جذّاب يتّضح أنه كابوس. تتحوُل المسرّة إلى رعب، ولحظة هوى إلى ندم طول الحياة
في ساعة التجربة، ينبغي أن يكون ردّنا، «يا نفسي، لا تدخلي في مجلسها (سره).»*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمــــــــــــين
أشكرك ماما هابى
ربنا يديم خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (23 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *آمــــــــــــين
> أشكرك ماما هابى
> ربنا يديم خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 24 أيلول

«بَارَكَنِي الرَّبُّ بِسَبَبِكَ» (تكوين 27:30) 

تعلّم لابان بالتجربة أن الرب باركه إكراماً ليعقوب. تعلّم درساً قيّماً. التجربة أعظم معلّم.

أتعجّب من الطريقة التي تساعدنا فيها التجربة لفهم آيات من الكتاب المقدس. ممكن أن نعرف الآيات عقلياً، لكن عندما نمر في اختبار جديد، تصبح الآيات فعّالة. تبدو كأنها لافتة منيرة. يغمرنا تقدير جديد لها.

قالت زوجة مارتن لوثر أنها لم تكن قد فهمت معاني بعض آيات المزامير لو لم يدخلها الرب في ضيقات.

عندما كان دانيال سميث وزوجته مرسلين في الصين، حفرت عصابة من اللصوص ثقباً في أحد جدران بيتهما في إحدى الليالي. وبينما كانا يغطاّن في النوم، أفرغ اللصوص الأدراج والخزائن. فلو لم ينَم المرسَلان نوماً عميقاً لكانا قد قُتلا. وفيما بعد، قال السيد سميث يصف الحادث، لم أفهم أبداً حبقوق 3: 18،17 حتى ذلك الصباح. «فَمَعَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُزْهِرُ التِّينُ وَلاَ يَكُونُ حَمْلٌ فِي الْكُرُومِ يَكْذِبُ عَمَلُ الزَّيْتُونَةِ وَالْحُقُولُ لاَ تَصْنَعُ طَعَاماً. يَنْقَطِعُ الْغَنَمُ مِنَ الْحَظِيرَةِ وَلاَ بَقَرَ فِي الْمَذَاوِدِ فَإِنِّي أَبْتَهِجُ بِالرَّبِّ وَأَفْرَحُ بِإِلَهِ خَلاَصِي.» ومعناه أنك لا تستطيع أن تدخل إلى فرح حبقوق في الكارثة ما لم تجرّب نوع الخسارة التي يصفها.

عندما كانت السيدة كوري تن بوم في معسكر التركيز، وقفت أمام القضاء. «على القاضي أن يقوم بعمله وفي يوم من الأيام أراني أوراقاً كانت تعني ليس فقط حكم بالموت علي ولكن أيضا بالموت على كل عائلتي وأصدقائي.»

هل يُمكِنك تفسير هذه الأوراق؟، سألني. لا، لا أستطيع، كان اعترافي. وفجأة أخذ كل الأوراق وقذف بها إلى داخل المدفأة! وعندما رأيت النار تُدّمر تلك الأوراق التي تدينني عرفت أن القوة الإلهية تحرسني، وفهمت كولوسي 14:2 كما لم أفهمه من قبل، «إِذْ مَحَا الصَّكَّ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا فِي الْفَرَائِضِ، الَّذِي كَانَ ضِدّاً لَنَا، وَقَدْ رَفَعَهُ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ مُسَمِّراً ايَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ.»

البصيرة الجديدة التي نحصل عليها من الكتاب المقدس من خلال اختبارات الحياة تجعل تلك الإختبارات ذات قيمة كبيرة جداً. *​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود اكثر من راااااااااائع
تأملات جميلة جدااا
مرسي ليكم ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*أشكرك ماما هابى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*




​


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> مجهود اكثر من راااااااااائع
> تأملات جميلة جدااا
> مرسي ليكم ربنا يبارك حياتكم​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكرك ماما هابى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 25 أيلول


«أَفَقَدْ صِرْتُ إِذاً عَدُوّاً لَكُمْ لأَنِّي أَصْدُقُ لَكُمْ؟» (غلاطية 16:4) 


اختبار بولس مع مؤمني غلاطية يذكّرنا أننا نقيم لنا أعداء من بين أصدقائنا عندما نخبرهم بالحقيقة. لقد عرّف الرسول هؤلاء الناس إلى الرب وغذّاهم بالإيمان. لكن وبعد مدّة عندما ظهر معلّمون كذبة وتسلّلوا إلى الكنيسة، وجب على بولس أن يحذّر المؤمنين أنهم بدأوا بترك المسيح لصالح الناموس. وهذا جعلهم عدائيّين نحو أبيهم في الإيمان.

وكان هذا صحيحاً أيضاً في زمن العهد القديم. كان إيليا أميناً وصريحاً في رسالته عندما التقى بآخاب، إذ قال، «أَأَنْتَ هُوَ مُكَدِّرُ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟» (ملوك الأول 17:18). «مكدّر اسرائيل؟» لماذا؟ كان إيليا من أفضل أصدقاء إسرائيل! لكن الشكر الذي قدّموا له كان اتهامه العلني كمسّبب المشاكل.

كان ميخا نبياً شجاعاً. وعندما سأل يهوشافاط إن كان هنالك نبي للرب يستطيع أن يستشيره، قال ملك إسرائيل، «يوجد بعد رجل واحد لسؤال الرب به ولكنني أبغضه لأنه لا يتنبأ عليَّ خيراً بل شراً، وهو ميخا بن يملة» (ملوك الأول 8:22). لم يُرد الملك أن يسمع الحق وكان يكره من يتكلّم له بالحق.

في العهد الجديد نلتقي بيوحنا المعمدان يقول لهيرودس، «لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَكَ امْرَأَةُ أَخِيك» (مرقس 18:6).

كان حقاً، لكن معالجة الحق بشجاعة كهذه أدّت بيوحنا إلى إعدامه.

لقد أثار ربّنا يسوع الكراهية في قلوب اليهود غير المؤمنين. ما سبب تلك الكراهية. لأنه قال لهم الحق. فقد قال، «وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ» (يوحنا 40:8).

كتب توماس جفرسون يقول، «إن أردت الهرب من مكيدة ما ينبغي أن تحجز نفسك داخل خط الواجب البليد العادي. هنالك وجهان لكل سؤال، فإذا أخذت أحدهما بتصميم وعملت به فإن الذين يأخذون الوجه الآخر يكونون مُعادين بقدر ما يشعرون بإنجازه».

الحق يؤلم دائماً. بدل إحناء الرأس له، يشتم الناس عادة مَن يتفوه به. لقد حسب خادم الله الحقيقي الثمن مسبقاً. ينبغي أن يقول الحق أو يفقد حياته. يعرف أن جروح الصديق أمينة، لكن قُبلات العدو خدّاعة. (أمثال 6:27). *​


----------



## happy angel (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 26 أيلول



«أَبْقَيْتُ لِنَفْسِي سَبْعَةَ آلاَفِ رَجُلٍ لَمْ يُحْنُوا رُكْبَةً لِبَعْلٍ.» (رومية 4:11) 


لا يترك الله أبداً نفسه بلا شاهد. في أحلك الأيام ظلمة، يصدح له صوت واضح، بنغمات بيّنة. وغالباً ما وفي الأحوال غير العادية يقيم معترِف غير متوقّع ليتكّلم باِسمه بشجاعة.

في أيام ما قبل الطوفان، كانت الأرض تغمرها الإباحية والعنف. لكن كان نوح هناك ليأخذ موقفاً شجاعاً لأجل الرب.

كان يبدو لإيليا أن كل إسرائيل قد غرقت في عبادة الأوثان، لكن كان لدى الله 700 رجل لم يسجدوا لبعل. 
في وسط موت روحي وانحطاط أخلاقي تقدّم كل من جان هاس، مارتن لوثر وجان نوكس على مسرح التاريخ ليدافعوا عن صالح العلي. 

وقبل زمن قصير اعتُرِف بالله عند اختراع التلغراف. أوّل رسالة بثّت كانت تقول، «ما شكّله الله!» 
في طريق عودتها إلى الأرض بعد أول رحلة بشرية إلى القمر، في ليلة الميلاد 1968 قام روّاد الفضاء في ابولو 8 بقراءة من سفر التكوين 1: 1-10، ثم اختتموا قائلين، «من فريق أبولو 8 ننهي ب...ليبارككم الله جميعاً على الأرض الطيبة.»

بالرغم من الإحتجاجات الشديدة من الملحدين، أصدرت وكالة بريد الولايات المتحدة طابعاً بريديّاً باِسم أبولو 8 يحمل كلمات من سفر التكوين 1:1، «في البدء.» .

تحمل عملة الولايات المتحدة شعاراً «نتّكل على الله.»

تحمل الرزنامة السنوية «م» تذكّرنا بسنة ميلاد الرب.

وهل من المصادفة أن تحمل نجوم السماء هيئة عذراء، طفل-رجل، حية وصليباً-كلها إشارات مهمّة في عملية الفداء؟ إنها الإنجيل في السماء. 

حتّى الملحدون يقترفون أخطاء أحياناً باعترافهم بالرب. قال أحد الحكّام الملحدين في مؤتمر قمّة في النمسا عام 1979، «لن يسامحنا الله إذا فشلنا.»

هنالك وصيّة أخلاقية معيّنة في الكون وهي الإعتراف العلني به. عندما سبّح التلاميذ الرب يسوع كملك جاء باسم الرب، طالَبه الفرّيسيون بتعنيفهم. لكنه قال: «أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ إِنْ سَكَتَ هَؤُلاَءِ فَالْحِجَارَةُ تَصْرُخُ!» (لوقا40:19).

ينبغي ألاّ نخشى أن ينعدم في يوم التغنّي باِسم الله وإهمال إكرامه. في اللحظة التي يعلن فيها الإنسان موته يقيم له شهوداً ليقهروا أعداءه ويعزّوا أصدقاءه. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا يترك الله أبداً نفسه بلا شاهد.
آمين يارب يسوع
أشكرك ماما 
*


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *لا يترك الله أبداً نفسه بلا شاهد.
> آمين يارب يسوع
> أشكرك ماما
> *



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك*​


----------



## happy angel (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 27 أيلول


«وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِ (رؤيا 8:21) 

يُصاب قاريء هذه الأعداد بصدمة أن الخائفين وغير المؤمنين معاً في نفس اللائحة مع مَن نعتقد أنهم مجرمين وأشراراً وسينالون نفس العقاب الأبدي.

ولربما الصدمة الأكبر أن تلاحظ أن الخائفين في أول اللائحة. وهذا ينبغي أن يكون موقظاً ومنذراً لمن يعتذر عن جُبنه كأنه أمراً تافه. ربما يخافون أن يقبلوا الرب يسوع بسبب تعليقات أصدقائهم أو بسبب كونهم ذوي طباع رجعية. لن يتسامح الله مع تفاهة كهذه لأنه يراها كجبن يستحق العقاب. 

ينبغي أن تكون موعية لأصحاب المكان الثاني على اللائحة-غير المؤمنين. نسمع بعض الناس يقولون، «لا أستطيع أن أومن» أو «ليتني أستطيع أن أومن.» لكن هذه كلمات غير جدية. لا شيء في الرب يجعل من المستحيل على الناس أن يؤمنوا به. لا تكمن المشكلة في عقل الإنسان بل في أرادته. غير المؤمنين لا يريدون أن يؤمنوا به. قال الرب يسوع لليهود غير المؤمنين في أيامه: «لاَ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَأْتُوا إِلَيَّ لِتَكُونَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ» (يوحنا 40:5).

لا شك في أن الكثير من الخائفين وغير المؤمنين يعتبرون أنفسهم محترمين، مهذّبين وأصحاب أخلاق حميدة. لا علاقة لهم في هذه الحياة مع المجرمين، مع اللا أخلاقيين، أو مع الذين يمارسون السحر. لكن السخرية هي أنهم سيقضون الأبدية برفقتهم لأنهم لم يقبلوا المسيح للخلاص.

نصيبهم هو «فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي.» هذه هي قمّة المأساة. ربما يناقش الناس عن وجود جهنم، أو حقيقة العقاب الأبدي، لكن الكتاب المقدس واضح جداً. جهنم حقيقة موجودة لكل حياة بدون المسيح.

إن ما يجعل الأمر محزناً أكثر أنه لا الخائفين ولا غير المؤمنين أو أي من الآخرين المذكورين مضطر على الذهاب إلى بحيرة النار. كل هذا غير ضروري. لو فقط يتوبوا عن خوفهم وعن شكوكهم وعن خطاياهم ويرجعوا إلى الرب يسوع ببساطة وثقة الإيمان، فيحصلوا على المغفرة، على التطهير ويصبحوا مناسبين للسماء. *​


----------



## happy angel (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 28 أيلول


«لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ.» (رومية 21:12) 


لو كتب هذا العدد رجال دون وحي إلهي لكنّا نقرأ، «لا تعطي مجالاً لأحد أن يدوس عليك. رد عليهم بجرعة من دوائهم.» يفكّر العالم بالمعاملة بالمثل والانتقام.

لكننا نتعلّم درساً مختلفاً في مدرسة يسوع. ينبغي ألاّ نسمح لأنفسنا أن يغلبنا الشر. بل نستعمل الخير لنغلب الشر.

تقدّم إحدى القصص عن فرنسيس العسيسي مثلاً عن هذه النقطة. بينما كان لا يزال صبيًّا صغيراً يلعب في جوار بيته اكتشف أن هناك صدى لصوته عندما كان يصرخ. وكان هذا اختباره الأول في الصدى. فابتدأ يجري التجارب. صاح، «أكرهك.» فرجعت الرسالة اليه، «أكرهك.» رفع صوته صائحاً، «أكرهك.» عادت الكلمات إليه بقوة أكثر، «أكرهك.» في المرة الثالثة صرخ بكل قوّته «أكرهك» وعادت الكلمات اليه بلهجة شديدة «أكرهك.» كان هذا كل ما استطاع تحمّله. عاد راكضاً إلى بيته يشهق بالبكاء. سمعت والدته صوت بكائه في ساحة البيت وسألته، «ما الأمر يا عزيزي؟» أجاب، «هنالك صبي صغير يكرهني.» فكّرت للحظة ثم قالت، «سأقول لك ما يجب أن تعمل. أخرج إلى هناك وقل لهذا الصبي أنك تحبّه.»

وهكذا أسرع الصبي خارجاً وصاح «أحبك.» وبكل تأكيد عادت الكلمات إليه واضحة جليّة، «أحبك.» صاح ثانية بصوت أشد، «أحبك» وثانية سمع الجواب «أحبك.» وفي المرة الثالثة صاح بصوت ينم عن الإخلاص، «أحبك» فعادت الكلمات إليه رقيقة، «أحبك.»

بينما أكتب هذه الكلمات هنالك أناس في كل العالم يصرخون الواحد على الآخر»أكرهك» ويتساءلون لِمَ يزداد التوّتر. يعبّر العديد من الشعوب عن كرههم لشعوب أخرى. جماعات دينية مشغولة بالحروبات فيما بينها. أجناس بشرية تجاهد ضد بعضها. الجيران يتقاتلون مع بعضهم البعض. بيوت تتمزّق بالشجار والمرارة. يسمح هؤلاء الناس لأنفسهم أن يهزمهم الشر لأن الكراهية تولد كراهية. لو يغيرّوا من سياساتهم بمقابلة الشر بالمحبة فيغلبون الشر بالخير. فيكتشفوا أن المحبة تولد المحبة. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2010)

[q-bible]*«لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ.» (رومية 21:12) *[/q-bible]

ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم يا أمى.
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## happy angel (28 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> [q-bible]*«لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ.» (رومية 21:12) *[/q-bible]
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم يا أمى.
> سلام المسيح لكم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 29 أيلول

«لِلرَّبِّ الْخَلاَصُ.» (يونان 9:2) 

جميعنا نعرف «رابح النفوس» الغيور الذي يندفع في كل اتجاه يمسك بتلابيب مرشّحين لا يشك فيهم، يقودهم عن طريق معادلة خلاصية، ويلح عليهم حتى يعملوا اعترافا لكي يتخلّصوا منه. يمسك بمرشح آخر ثم يفتش عن آخر ليحصي رؤوساً. هل هذه هي الكرازة؟

نضطر للإعتراف أنها ليست كذلك. هذا نوع من المضايقة الدينية. مثل أي خدمة تُقدّم بطاقة الجسد، تضرّ أكثر مما تنفع.

كان جان سكون على صواب عندما كتب يقول، «المفتاح بيد المسيح. هو الذي يفتح الباب. فدعونا لا ندخل بطريقة احتفالية من أبواب لا تزال مغلقة. يجب أن ننتظر حتى يفتح لنا. لا يزال البعض يؤذي عمل المسيح بالشهادة الفظة أو الصريحة. من الصواب جدّاً أن نطلب خلاص أهلنا في البيت وزملائنا في العمل. لكننا في بعض الأحيان نريد أن نسبق الرب. كن صبورا! صلّ ِبحرارة وأظهر محبتك، انتظر متوقعاً المناسبة للشهادة.»

ربما لا نتّفق تماماً مع عقيدة ديتريخ بونهوفر، لكن يمكننا أن نقبل بقلوبنا كلماته التالية: «كلمة الخلاص لها حدودها. لا يملك القوة ولا الحق ليجبر الآخرين بها. كل محاولة لفرض البشارة بالقوة، أو الركض وراء الناس لتحويلهم، أو استخدام مصادرنا الخاصة للترتيب لخلاص الآخرين يكون تافهاً وخطراً...سنصادف الغيظ الأعمى لقلوب قاسية ومظلمة وهذا يكون عبثاً ومضراً. المتاجرة بكلمة نعمة رخيصة يثير وبكل بساطة اشمئزاز العالم، وتدور في النهاية ضد كل من يحاول أن يحمّلوها ما لا تريد.»

التجديد الحقيقي هو من عمل الروح القدس. ليس «من مشيئة رجل» بمعنى أن الشخص لا يمكنه أن يصل إلى نتيجة بجهوده الذاتية مهما حسنت النوايا. كل من يدخل مضطراً إلى إيمان المسيح دون موافقته إرادته التامة يُصاب بالوهم وبالسخط وغالباً ما يتحوّل إلى عدو لصليب المسيح.

أعظم الإختبارات في الحياة المسيحية هي عندما يستخدمنا الروح القدس لخلاص شخص آخر. لكنه شاذ وغريب عندما نحاول نحن بمجهودنا الخاص. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم 
صلواتكم يا امى*​


----------



## happy angel (29 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم
> صلواتكم يا امى*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## farou2 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

.


> من الصواب جدّاً أن نطلب خلاص أهلنا في البيت وزملائنا في العمل. لكننا في بعض الأحيان نريد أن نسبق الرب. كن صبورا! صلّ ِبحرارة وأظهر محبتك، انتظر متوقعاً المناسبة للشهادة.»



معك حق اختنا الغالية 
تاملات رائعة 
والرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2010)

farou2 قال:


> .
> 
> معك حق اختنا الغالية
> تاملات رائعة
> والرب يبارك تعب محبتك


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الخميس 30 أيلول


«هَذَا (اندراوس) وَجَدَ أَوَّلاً أَخَاهُ سِمْعَانَ...فَجَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى يَسُوعَ» (يوحنا 1:14-24)



 الأسلوب العادي في الكرازة الشخصية للمؤمن هو أن يشهد في محيط حياته اليومية. وهذا لا يعني أن الله لا يستخدم أبداً طريقة التوجّه المباشر إلى غريب كلياً وتقديم البشارة له. لكن يكون المؤمن مقنعاً أكثر عندما يشهد لأناس يعرفوه ويستطيعون أن يروا الفرق الذي يعمله المسيح في حياته. وهذا بالضبط ما عمله سمعان.

يخبرنا وولتر هنريشسون عن شاب كان يخشى جدّاً الشهادة بين زملائه في الكلية. سأله هنريشسون مرّة، «كم شخصاً تعرف في الكليّة معرفة شخصية؟ أي تتذكّر أسماءهم عندما تراهم.» بعد مكوثه لمدّة شهرين كان يعرف اثنين أو ثلاثة فقط.

فقلت له، «يا، جو، في الأسابيع الأربع القادمة أريدك أن تتعرّف إلى أكبر عدد ممكن. ليكن هدفنا خمسون شخصاً. لست مضطراً أن تشهد لهم. ولا حتى أن تخبرهم أنك مؤمن بالمسيح. كل ما عليك أن تعمله هو أن تتعرّف عليهم. قِف معهم وتحدّث إليهم. إشترك في اللعب معهم. رافقهم إلى المباريات الرياضية. تناول طعامك معهم. اعمل ما تريد لكن تعرّف إلى خمسون شخصاً وبعد شهر من اليوم سأعود وتعرّفني عليهم كل واحد باِسمه.

عندما التقى هنرشسون ذلك الشاب بعد شهر، كان ذاك الشاب قد قاد ستة من الأشخاص للرب. «لا نتكلّم عن معرفة خمسين شخصاً. ليس ذلك ضروريّاً. لقد اكتشف لنفسه أنه صار صديقاً للعشّارين والخطاة، لقد رتّب الرب له فُرص ليشارك بإيمانه.»

بالنسبة لأسلوب الكرازة هذا داخل نطاق حياتنا اليومية، هنالك ملاحظتان نأخذهما بعين الإعتبار. أوّلاً، حياة العامل الخاصة مهمة. يُبان الفرق في مسيرته قريباً من الرب. ربما يكون ماهراً في تقديم رسالة الخلاص لكن إن لا تكن حياته مقدسة فكل عمله باطل.

الملاحظة الثانية هي أن هذا الأسلوب لا يضع تشديداً على النتائج الحالية وهذا في صالح المصلوب. لقد شبّه يسوع عملية الخلاص بنمو حبة الحنطة. لا تحصد الغلال في نفس اليوم التي زرعت فيه. صحيح أن بعض الناس يخلصون أوّل مرّة يسمعون بها البشارة، لكنهم يمثّلون نسبة صغيرة من المجموع. وبصورة عامة، يسبق التجديد فترة من سماع الكلمة، من مقاومة صوت الروح القدس. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*فعلآ التاملات الروحية رااااااائعة..
أشكرك يا أمى
صلواتكم من أجلى
*​


----------



## happy angel (2 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *فعلآ التاملات الروحية رااااااائعة..
> أشكرك يا أمى
> صلواتكم من أجلى
> *​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 1 تشرين الأول



«أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ أَمْرَ الْغَدِ! لأَنَّهُ مَا هِيَ حَيَاتُكُمْ؟ إِنَّهَا بُخَارٌ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ.» (يعقوب 14:4) 


يصرّ الروح القدس على تذكير الإنسان الهالك بين وقت وآخر بحياته القصيرة التي ينصّ عليها الإنجيل. باستعمال التشبيهات المتكرّرة يذكّرنا الرب أن أيامنا قصيرة وتمر بسرعة. 

فمثلاً يشبه الحياة بالريح (أيوب 7:7)، نوجد وبعد لحظة نرحل ولا نعود. يردّد صاحب المزامير قائلاً «ريح تذهب ولا تعود» (مزمور 39:78).

يذكّر بلداد دون نجاح أيوب أن «أيامنا على الأرض ظل» (أيوب 9:8)، وتتردّد نفس الصورة في مزمور11:102، «أيامي كظل مائل.» الظل سريع الزوال، يدوم لوقت قصير.

يشبّه أيوب حياته بورقة شجر (أيوب 25:13)، هشّة، ضعيفة وذاوية، ويابسة كالقش، تتقاذفها الريح. يطلب أشعياء رحمة الرب ويذكّره قائلاً «ذبلنا كورقة» (أشعياء 6:64). 

يصف داود أيامه كأشبار (مزمور 5:39)، بعرض كف يده. يرى الحياة كرحلة تطول عشرة سنتمترات.

يصوّر موسى، رجل الله، الحياة كسِنة (مزمور 5:90)، يمر فيها الوقت دون إدراك له.

في نفس المكان يتكّلم موسى عن الناس وحياتهم كعشب: «بِالْغَدَاةِ كَعُشْبٍ يَزُولُ. بِالْغَدَاةِ يُزْهِرُ فَيَزُولُ. عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يُجَزُّ فَيَيْبَسُ» (مزمور 6،5:90).

وبعد عدّة قرون يستعمل داود نفس التشبيه في وصف الزوال: «الإِنْسَانُ مِثْلُ الْعُشْبِ أَيَّامُهُ. كَزَهْرِ الْحَقْلِ كَذَلِكَ يُزْهِرُ. لأَنَّ رِيحاً تَعْبُرُ عَلَيْهِ فَلاَ يَكُونُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ مَوْضِعُهُ بَعْدُ (مزمور 16،15:103). وكما قال سبيرجن «يُزرع العشب، ينمو، يتطاير، يقطع ويمضي.» وباختصار هذه هي الحياة. 

وأخيراً يضيف يعقوب شهادته أن الحياة ما هي إلاّ بخاراً (يعقوب 14:4)، يظهر قليلاً ثم يضمحلّ.

هذه الكثرة من التشبيهات لها هدفان. أولاً، ينبغي أن تحفّز غير المؤمنين على الإدراك أن الحياة قصيرة فيدركوا أهمية استعدادهم لملاقاة الرب. ثانياً، ينبغي أن تدفع المؤمنين ليحصوا أيامهم لينالوا قلب حكمة (مزمور 12:90). وينتج عن ذلك حياة تقوى وتكريس للمسيح في حياةَ تستمر إلى الأبد. *​


----------



## happy angel (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 2 تشرين الأول


«لا يُوجَدْ فِيكَ...مَنْ يَعْرُفُ عِرَافَةً وَلا عَائِفٌ وَلا مُتَفَائِلٌ وَلا سَاحِرٌ وَلا مَنْ يَرْقِي رُقْيَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْأَلُ جَانّاً أَوْ تَابِعَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْتَشِيرُ المَوْتَى.» (تثنية 11،10:18) 


حذّر الرب شعبه إسرائيل من اللهو مع عالم السحر. ترتبط جميع الأعمال المدوّنة في الأعداد السابقة مع الأرواح الشريرة ولذلك ينبغي تجنّبها. وهذا التحذير ينطبق على المؤمنين في أيامنا كما كان في العهد القديم. 
العرافة هي التنبّؤ بالحظ. تنطوي على استعمال كرة من البلّور، رؤية الغيب، قراءة كف اليد، علم الفراسة، قراءة فنجان القهوة وكل طريقة أخرى مشابهة للتنبّؤ بالمستقبل.

المنجّم يراقب الأزمنة، وهو يستدل بواسطة موقع النجوم والكواكب ليتبيّن تأثيرها على الشؤون البشرية. زاوية الأبراج اليومية في الصحف ترتبط بالتنجيم وكذلك أيضاً استعمال دولاب البروج.

الساحر هو كل من يؤثّر على الآخرين بواسطة السحر والتعاويذ.

الساحرة هي امرأة تمارس قوى خارقة للطبيعة بالاتصال مع الأرواح الشريرة. هذه الإتصالات شرّيرة جداً وضارّة.

الساحر هو كل من يتلفّظ بلعنات أو شتائم على الآخرين ويملك قوى شيطانية لتحقيق لعناته. ( هكذا لعنات لا تأثير لها على المؤمنين).

مستشارون روحيون ووسطاء يمكنهم الإتصال مع عالم الأرواح الشريرة. هذه الأرواح صور أقرباء متوفّين لطالبي مشورة الوسطاء.

يستعمل الساحر فنون السحر في عالم الأرواح.

مستحضر الأرواح يكون غالباً شخصاً يعلن ولاءه لاستحضار أرواح المتوفّين لكي يكشف المستقبل أو لكي يؤثّر على الأحداث.

يجب على المؤمنين أن يتجنّبوا كل هؤلاء وكل ظواهر الروحيات مثل اليوجا، التأمل الفائق، كريشنا، جلسات استحضار الأرواح، السحر الأسود، السحر الأبيض، الشفاء عن طريق الأرواح، دراسة علم الأرقام والصلاة للمتوفّين. وينبغي أن يعلموا أن المواد التالية ما هي إلا أدوات العمل في الروحيات: مشروبات لتنشيط الذهن، ورق اللعب، ورق قراءة الحظ، أحجار النرد، قلائد للعنق، ميداليات، تعاويذ، أحجار الدومينو، عيدان وعظام (عندما تستخدم لأهداف روحانية). *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*راااااااااائع يا أمى
الرب يبارك عمل إيديكم وخدمتكم
سلام المسيح*


----------



## happy angel (2 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *راااااااااائع يا أمى
> الرب يبارك عمل إيديكم وخدمتكم
> سلام المسيح*


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 3 تشرين الأول

«فَشَفَى كَثِيرِينَ كَانُوا مَرْضَى بِأَمْرَاضٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ وَأَخْرَجَ شَيَاطِينَ كَثِيرَةً.» (مرقس 34:1) 


يميل العديد من المؤمنين إلى الاعتقاد أن السكنى بالأرواح ظاهرة كانت أيام الرب على الأرض لكنها غير موجودة اليوم. وهذه فكرة خاطئة ينبغي تصحيحها. تتحدّث الصحف كل يوم تقريباً عن جريمة جنونية تعطي انطباعاً على تسلّط الأرواح الشرّيرة. هنالك أعراض لسكنى الأرواح تساعدنا على التعرّف والتمييز عن الأمراض العقلية. 

أوّلاً، يقود الروح الشرير ضحيّته إلى العنف والتدمير. إن هدف الروح الشرير دائماً هو التدمير.

الشخص المسكون بالأرواح الشريرة يحمل شخصّيتين أو أكثر، شخصيته وشخصية الروح الشرير. يمكن أن يتكلّم بصوت مختلف ويعرّف نفسه بأسماء مختلفة.

يتمتع هذا الشخص بقدرات غير طبيعية أو بقوى غير طبيعية في المعرفة.

مع أنه يتكلّم في بعض الأحيان بغطرسة عن الرب يسوع، لكن سلوكه العادي يكون محفوفاً بالتجديف والرد العنيف لكل ذِكر للرب أو للصلاة أو لدم الرب يسوع أو لكلمة الله. 

سلوكه غريب جدّاً يتصف بالشرود والقلق. بحيث لا يتمكّن الآخرون من فهمه، أو السيطرة عليه أو حتى تأهيله. يمكن أن يميل للانتحار، ويعيش مستعبداً للخوف وللخرافات.

ترتبط السكنى بالأرواح ارتباطاً وثيقاً باستخدام المخدّرات التي تقود إلى الهلوسة. وهذه المخدّرات تدخل بالشخص إلى عالم فائق وتفتح ذاته لدخول الأرواح. كلمة «السحر» أو «الشعوذة» المستعملة في الكتاب تنحدر من أصل يوناني يعني عقار أو مخدّر.

الشخص المسكون بالأرواح يكون عادة سادي، يبدي قسوة عقلية وجسدية وأحياناً يشّوه ويقطّع أجساد ضحاياه.

آخرون ربما يكونون مرضى يزورون المدافن ويجمعون الجماجم أو عظاماً أخرى أو تستحوذ عليهم قصص الرعب.

يلعب كل من الشمس والقمر، وخاصة القمر الجديد، دوراً أساسياً في التأثير على عالم الأرواح. ومِن هنا الوعد الكتابي للمؤمنين، «لا تضربك الشمس بالنهار ولا القمر بالليل» (مزمور 6:121).

يمكن إخراج الأرواح بالصلاة وبسلطان اسم الرب يسوع. لكن الخلاص الدائم للشخص يكون فقط في الولادة الجديدة بواسطة الإيمان بالمخلّص.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأمل راااااااااااائع 
الرب يحفظ أوده
ربنا يديم ويبارك خدمتكم يا أمى*


----------



## happy angel (3 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تأمل راااااااااااائع
> الرب يحفظ أوده
> ربنا يديم ويبارك خدمتكم يا أمى*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربما يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 4 تشرين الأول


«حَوِّلْ عَيْنَيَّ عَنِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ.» (مزمور 37:119) 


عندما أقرأ هذا العدد يخطر على بالي جهاز التلفزيون إذ أن هذا العدد مطابق تماماً للتلفزيون. معظم برامج التلفزيون باطلة. تصوّر عالماً غير واقعي وحياة بعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع.

يسلب التلفزيون الوقت الثمين. يقضي المشاهدون ساعات لا يمكن استعادتها. وبشكل عام فقد سبّب التلفزيون انخفاضاً في قراءة الكتاب المقدس، وهكذا يستبعد صوت الله وتنخفض الحرارة الروحية عند المشاهدين دون أن يدركوا ذلك.

آثار التلفزيون الضارة على الأطفال معروفة عند الجميع. تفسد أخلاقهم بسبب تمجيد العنف، الجنس يسحرهم والخلاعة تنتشر. يتضرّر الأطفال في دراستهم إذ لا يجدون الوقت أو الرغبة في القراءة أو الكتابة. تتحدد قيَمهم بما يشاهدونه على الشاشة الصغيرة، ويتشكّل تفكيرهم بالدعاية ضد المسيحية.

الفكاهة التي تعرض على الشاشة قذرة، ومعظم النص مليء بالعبارات الدنيئة. 

الدعايات ليست سخيفة فقط بل وأيضاً هدّامة للأخلاق. يبدو وكأنه لا يمكن بيع أي سلعة دون مجموعة من مومسات هوليود اللواتي يعرضن أجزاء وافرة من أجسادهن ويستغلّون لغة الجسد لإثارة الغرائز.

في عائلات كثيرة كان التلفزيون السبب في تحطيم التواصل. يكون أفراد العائلة مشدودين إلى البرامج بحيث يتوقّفون عن القيام بأحاديث بنّاءة الواحد مع الآخر.

أمّا في حقل الموسيقى، فغالباً ما تكون الكلمات مرفوضة جدّاً. يمجّدون الشهوة، ويعاملون الزنا واللوطية كأسلوب حياة مقبول، ويجعلون من الرجل العنيف بطلاً.

من يعترض بالقول أن هنالك برامج مسيحية عديدة تبث على التلفزيون، فأجيب بالقول أن هذه البرامج ما هي إلاّ طبقة من الحلاوة تغطّي أقراص السم. الحقيقة البسيطة هي أن التأثير الكلّي للتلفزيون مدمّر للحياة الروحية. 

طلب أحد المؤمنين جهاز تلفزيون لبيته. وعندما حضرت سيارة النقل أمام البيت، لاحظ إعلاناً مكتوباً على جانب السيارة، «يُحضر التلفزيون العالم إلى غرفة جلوسكم». وكان هذا كل ما يحتاج إليه. فطلب إعادة الجهاز إلى المتجر. 

لا يعمل كل من يلتصق بالشاشة الصغيرة تاريخاً لِلّه. وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي في التراجع الروحي في أيامنا. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *تأملات روحية يومية
> 
> 
> الاثنين 4 تشرين الأول
> ...


[q-bible]*«حَوِّلْ عَيْنَيَّ عَنِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ.» (مزمور 37:119) *[/q-bible]
*
راااااااااااااائع يا أمى
ربنا يخليكى لينا ويبارك خدمتكم
*


----------



## happy angel (4 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> [q-bible]*«حَوِّلْ عَيْنَيَّ عَنِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ.» (مزمور 37:119) *[/q-bible]
> *
> راااااااااااااائع يا أمى
> ربنا يخليكى لينا ويبارك خدمتكم
> *



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## besm alslib (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*«حَوِّلْ عَيْنَيَّ عَنِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ.»


آميـــن
**

شكرا اختي الغاليه على التاملات الروحيه الرائعه *

*الرب يباركك ويبارك تعبك 


*​


----------



## happy angel (4 أكتوبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *«حَوِّلْ عَيْنَيَّ عَنِ النَّظَرِ إِلَى الْبَاطِلِ.»
> 
> 
> آميـــن
> ...





*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 5 تشرين الأول



«كُلَّ مَوْضِعٍ تَدُوسُهُ بُطُونُ أَقْدَامِكُمْ لَكُمْ أَعْطَيْتُهُ كَمَا كَلَّمْتُ مُوسَى.» (يشوع 3:1) 


منح الله أرض كنعان لبني إسرائيل، مُلكاً لهم بوعد إلهي. لكن بقي عليهم أن يمتلكوها. ينبغي أن يحتلّوها. وقانون الملكية كان يقول، «كل موضع تدوسه بطون أقدامكم، لكم أعطيته.»

لقد منحنا الله وعوداً عديدة وثمينة. يغصّ الكتاب المقدس بها. لكن ينبغي أن نحقّقها بالإيمان. وفقط عندها تكون حقّاً لنا.

فمثلاً، الوعود المختصة بالخلاص. يَعِد الرب المرة تلو الأخرى أنه سيمنح حياة أبدية للذين يتوبون عن خطاياهم ويقبلون يسوع المسيح رباً ومخلّصاً. لكن لا يفيدنا هذا الوعد بشيء ما لم نطلبه بالإيمان بمخلّص الخطاة. 

لنتقدّم خطوة أبعد قليلاً! يمكن أن يؤمن شخص ما حقاً بالرب يسوع المسيح، ولكنه لا يتمتع بتأكيد الخلاص. فمثلاً، يعتقد أنه افتراض ليقول أنه مخلّص. وهكذا يستمر في الشك والظلام. كلمة الله تَعِد كل من يؤمن باسم ابن الله بحياة أبدية (يوحنا الأولى 13:5)، لكن ينبغي أن يُؤخذ هذا بالإيمان لكي يتمتّع به المؤمن.

الله يحب أن يُؤمَن به. يُسَرّ عندما نصدّق كلمته. يُكرم عندما نطالب بالوعود الغير محتملة ونحسب أنها قد تحقّقت.

كان نابليون في أحد الأيام يتفحّص جنوده، اندفع فَرَسه بعنف شديد وكان الإمبراطور في خطر السقوط عنه. انطلق أحد الجنود إلى الأمام وقبض على لجام الفرس وهدّأه.

ومع أنه رأى أن الجندي الذي ساعده كان عادياً قال له نابليون، «شكراً جزيلاً أيها الكابتن!» صدّق الجندي كلمات نابليون وحالاً سأله، «على أي فرقة يا سيدي؟»

وبعد ذلك بينما كان هذا الجندي يقص الحادث على زملائه، كانوا يسخرون منه لتصديقه أنه أصبح كابتن. لكن هذا كان صحيحاً فهذا ما قاله الإمبراطور وقد طالب بالترقية على الفور.

فحالة المؤمن تشبه هذه الحادثة. يمكن أن يصبح رئيساً أو يبقى عادياً. يمكنه أن يتمتّع بغنى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي له أو يحيا في فقر خيالي. «يمكننا ان نحصل من الله بقدر ما نرغب. يضع المسيح مفتاح غرفة الكنز في يدنا، ويوصينا أن نأخذ بقدر ما نريد. لو دخل أحدهم إلى خزانة أحد المصارف وقيل له أن يأخذ لنفسه كل ما يريد، ويخرج من الخزانة يحمل قرشاً واحداً، فخطأ مَن يكون أنه فقير؟ خطأ من يكون إذا يحصل المؤمنون عادة على كميّة قليلة من غنى الرب المجاني؟»*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*أشكرك يا أمى
ربنا يديم خدمتكم
سلام المسيح*


----------



## happy angel (4 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكرك يا أمى
> ربنا يديم خدمتكم
> سلام المسيح*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك*​


----------



## happy angel (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 6 تشرين الأول



«حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.» (نشيد الأنشاد 16:5) 


ينبغي أن نتحلىّ بالمحبة المكّرسة والوفية والثابتة التي كانت للفتاة لصور حبيبها لذاك الذي أحب أرواحنا محبة أبدية. لاحظ التفاصيل التالية.

أوّلاً، أحبّت كل ما فيه. تمتدح جمال بشرته، رأسه، شعره، عينيه، خدّيه، شفتيه، يديه، جسده، رجليه محيّاه وفمه (10:5-16). نحن، طبعاً، نفتكر بملامح الرب يسوع الجسدية، بل ينبغي أن ننطق ممتدحين أخلاقه الفاضلة.

افتكَرت به ليلاً ونهاراً. سواء عند العمل في الكرم أو في المساء وحتى في أحلامها. كان يملأ بصرها ويسلب عقلها. يحسن بنا لو أن محبتنا للرب يسوع كانت عظيمة لكي يملأ قلوبنا من الصباح حتى المساء.

عيناها تنظرانه وحده. ربما حاوَل آخرون أن يحوزوها بكلمات ملؤها الإعجاب لكنها ترد المديح وتخصّصه لحبيبها. وهكذا عندما يحاول صوت العالم أن يغوينا، ينبغي أن نقول، «يا عظمة العالم وبهجته، تنشرين سحِرك عبثاً. سمعتُ قصة أحلى ووجدتُ ربحاً حقيقياً. حيث يحضّر المسيح مكاناً، هناك يمكث حبيبي. هناك أتفرّس في المسيح. هناك أسكن مع الله.»

تتكلّم عنه بكل بساطة. ينطق فمها بِفَيض من قلبها. كانت شفتاها قلم كاتب جاهز. ومن ناحية مثالية ينبغي لنا أن نتكلّم عن الرب بسهولة وبطلاقة أكثر من أي موضوع آخر. لكن وللأسف ليس الأمر كذلك دائماً.

لقد أدركت تماماً عدم استحقاقها. اعتذرت عن مظهرها الرث، عن كونها اعتيادية، عن عدم استجابتها له.

عندما نفتكر بخطيئتنا، بِمَيلنا للانحراف، وبعصياننا يكون عندنا سبب لنتساءل إن كان الرب لا يزال يهتم بنا. 
فرحها العظيم حين تكون معه. كانت تتوق بفارغ الصبر لمجيئه ليطلبها عروساً لنفسه. وبشوق فائق ينبغي لنا أن ننتظر مجيء العريس السماوي لكي ما نكون معه في الأبدية.

لكنها الآن يبدو قلبها أسيراً عاجزاً وتعترف أنها مريضة الهوى. لا تشعر أنها تستطيع أن تتحمّل أكثر. فلنطمح لتصبح قلوبنا مأسورة بالمسيح ومليئة حتى الفيضان بالمحبة له. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*«حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.» (نشيد الأنشاد 16:5)
جميلة قوى الآية دى
أشكرك ماما هابى
*


----------



## happy angel (6 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *«حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.» (نشيد الأنشاد 16:5)
> جميلة قوى الآية دى
> أشكرك ماما هابى
> *



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 7 تشرين الأول


«أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، أَنَا لَسْتُ أَحْسِبُ نَفْسِي أَنِّي قَدْ أَدْرَكْتُ.» (فيلبي 13:3) 


لم يحسب بولس الرسول أنه قد وصل ولا نحن كذلك. جميعنا نحتاج إلى التغيير. قال ليو شاو شي، «ينبغي أن يحسب البشر أنهم بحاجة للتغيير وقادرون على التغيير. ينبغي ألاّ يروا أنفسهم وكأنهم غير قابلين للتغيير، أو كاملين، أو مقدّسين أو تخطّينا التشكيل. وبهذا لن يتقدّم الإنسان.»

لكن المشكلة تكمن في أن غالبيّتنا يقاومون التغيير فينا. نرغب جدّاً في رؤية الآخرين يتغيّرون. شخصيتهم تضايقنا ونتمنّى لو يتغيّروا. لكننا نحن إمّا نتناسى خصوصياتنا أو نرضى عن تخليدها. نبغي إزالة القذى من عين شخص آخر لكننا معجبون بالخشبة التي في عيننا. أخطاؤهم وإخفاقاتهم بشعة بينما أخطاؤنا وإخفاقاتنا محببّة لنا.

المشكلة تكمن في إرادتنا. يمكن أن نتغيّر إذا رغبنا في ذلك. عندما نتحقق من أن فينا سمات غير مرغوب فيها في شخصيتنا، ينبغي أن نبدأ في تحسين شخصنا. 

لكن كيف لنا أن نعرف ما هي التغييرات الضرورية؟ إحدى الطرق هي أن ندع كلمة الله تعمل كمرآة. بينما نقرأها وندرسها نعلم كيف يجب أن نكون وكم نحن بعيدين عن المعيار. عندما تدين الكلمة شيئاً مذنبين فيه، ينبغي أن نواجه الحقيقة بشجاعة ونصمّم أن نعمل شيئاً بخصوصه. 

طريقة أخرى نعرف بها أننا لا نشبه المسيح هي أن نصغي بانتباه لأقاربنا وأصدقائنا. أحياناً تكون اقتراحاتهم مغطّاة بقفازات مخمليّة، أحياناً تشبه المطرقة. سواء كانت الملاحظات مبطنة أو صريحة، ينبغي أن نفهم الرسالة ونقبلها شاكرين. 

في الواقع إنها ممارسة جيدة أن نطلب النقد الإيجابي من أصدقائنا. فمثلاً، يمكننا أن نقول، «أرجو أن تشعر بكل حرية لأن تخبرني بأية سمات غير مرغوب فيها تكمن في شخصي أو أي طرق أبدو فيها مثيراً للغير.» الصديق الحقيقي يفعل هذا بالضبط.

من المؤسف أن نفكّر بالناس الذين يمرّون في هذه الحياة، ويجعلون من أنفسهم آفة للكنيسة، للبيت وللمجتمع فقط لأنه لم يكن أحد مستعداً أن يكون صريحاً معهم أو لم يكونوا مستعدّين للتغيير.

إذا عملنا على اكتشاف النواحي التي نُغضب بها الآخرين بطرقنا الخاطئة، وإذ اتخذنا خطوات إيجابية لنتخلّص من تلك النواحي، نكون فعلاً أشخاصاً أفضل للتعايش معنا. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*إذا عملنا على اكتشاف النواحي التي نُغضب بها الآخرين بطرقنا الخاطئة، وإذ اتخذنا خطوات إيجابية لنتخلّص من تلك النواحي، نكون فعلاً أشخاصاً أفضل للتعايش معنا.

فعلا كلام راااائع يحتاج لوقفة.
أشكرك يا أمى
ربنا يديم ويبارك خدمتكم
*


----------



## happy angel (7 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *إذا عملنا على اكتشاف النواحي التي نُغضب بها الآخرين بطرقنا الخاطئة، وإذ اتخذنا خطوات إيجابية لنتخلّص من تلك النواحي، نكون فعلاً أشخاصاً أفضل للتعايش معنا.
> 
> فعلا كلام راااائع يحتاج لوقفة.
> أشكرك يا أمى
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## besm alslib (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*لم يحسب  بولس الرسول أنه قد وصل ولا نحن كذلك. جميعنا نحتاج إلى التغيير. قال ليو  شاو شي، «ينبغي أن يحسب البشر أنهم بحاجة للتغيير وقادرون على التغيير.  ينبغي ألاّ يروا أنفسهم وكأنهم غير قابلين للتغيير، أو كاملين، أو مقدّسين  أو تخطّينا التشكيل. وبهذا لن يتقدّم الإنسان.»*


* المشكلة تكمن في إرادتنا. يمكن أن نتغيّر إذا رغبنا في ذلك. عندما نتحقق من  أن فينا سمات غير مرغوب فيها في شخصيتنا، ينبغي أن نبدأ في تحسين شخصنا. *​*


**تاملات بجد بقمة الاحساس والصدق *

*شكرا اختي الغاليه على التاملات *

*الرب يبارك تعبك حبيبتي*​


----------



## happy angel (7 أكتوبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لم يحسب  بولس الرسول أنه قد وصل ولا نحن كذلك. جميعنا نحتاج إلى التغيير. قال ليو  شاو شي، «ينبغي أن يحسب البشر أنهم بحاجة للتغيير وقادرون على التغيير.  ينبغي ألاّ يروا أنفسهم وكأنهم غير قابلين للتغيير، أو كاملين، أو مقدّسين  أو تخطّينا التشكيل. وبهذا لن يتقدّم الإنسان.»*
> 
> 
> * المشكلة تكمن في إرادتنا. يمكن أن نتغيّر إذا رغبنا في ذلك. عندما نتحقق من  أن فينا سمات غير مرغوب فيها في شخصيتنا، ينبغي أن نبدأ في تحسين شخصنا. *​*
> ...




*

ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 8 تشرين الأول


«لاَ يَذُمَّ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ.» (يعقوب 11:4) 


كلمة «النميمة» ليست موجودة في رسالة يعقوب، لكن الفكرة متضمّنة بالتأكيد في كلمات مثل ذم الشخص في غيابه، الذم، والهمس. وليس من أدنى شك أن هذه الممارسات جميعها يدينها بنفس المقياس.

النميمة هي نشر معلومات عن شخص آخر لتظهره في صورة سيئة. وبطريقة أخرى فإن هذه المعلومات دنيئة وفظة. وهناك عادة عنصر السرية والخصوصية، فالشخص الذي ينقل الكلام لا يشاء أن يُقتبس.

كانت بعض النسوة يتحدّثن. قالت إحداهن، «أخبرتني نعمى أنك قلتِ لها ما أخبْرتُكِ عنها وقد سبق وطلبت منك ألا تخبريها.» أجابت المرأة الأخرى، «إن نعمى امرأة دنيئة، فقد طلبْتُ إليها ألا ّتخبرك أنني أفضيت إليها بما قُلتِ لي عنها.» فأجابت المرأة الأولى، «حسناً، لقد وعدت نعمى ألاّ أقول لك أنها أخبَرَتني-لذلك أرجوك ألا تخبريها أنني قلت لك.»

هنالك القلائل في العالم الذين لم يقولوا شيئاً سلبياً عن شخص آخر. أعرف القليلين منهم وأنا معجب بهم فوق حد الوصف. وقد قال لي أحدهم أنه إن لم يستطع أن يقول شيئاً صالحاً عن شخص آخر فلن يقول شيئاً. وقال لي آخر أنه يبحث دائماً في المؤمنين الآخرين عما يذكّره بالرب يسوع. وقد ابتدأ ثالث يقول أموراً سلبية عن شخص آخر فقاطع نفسه في منتصف كلامه وقال، «لا، لن يكون هذا بنّاء.» (ومنذ ذلك الحين يقتلني حب الاستطلاع).

سمع بولس أن هنالك نزاعاً بين الكورنثيّين. وقد واجههم بالحقيقة قائلاً أنه سمع من عائلة خُلوي (كورنثوس الأولى 11:1). وواضح أن عائلة خلوي لم تكن تنشر النميمة. كانوا يشاركون المعلومات لكي يعملوا على حل المشكلة.

كتب الرسول أيضاً كلمات قاسية ضد هِيمِينَايُسُ وَالإِسْكَنْدَرُ وَفِيلِيتُسُ (تيموثاوس الأولى 20:1، تيموثاوس الثانية 17:2)، لأنهم كانوا يسيئون لسمعة المسيح. كذلك حذّر تيموثاوس من هِيمِينَايُسُ وَفِيلِيتُسُ وديماس (تيموثاوس الثانية 15:1، 10:4) الذين كما يظهر قد وضعوا أياديهم على المحراث لكنهم التفتوا إلى الخلف. لم يكن هذا نميمة. كانت هذه أخباراً مهمّة للمؤمنين المنشغلين في صراع مألوف.

قيل عن أحد الوعّاظ أنه كان يحمل كتاباً أسوَد ويستلّه في كل مرّة يأتيه شخص بقصة ما على آخر ويقول له أنه سيدوّن كل كلمة ويطلب إليه أن يضع توقيعه على الخبر لكي يتمكّن من إيصال المعلومة إلى من يخصّه الأمر. ويُقال أنه قد فتح كتابه مئات المرات لكنه لم يكتب فيه أي ملحوظة.*​


----------



## happy angel (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 9 تشرين الأول



«وَتَحْفَظَ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ وَفَرَائِضَهُ التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا اليَوْمَ لِخَيْرِكَ.» (تثنية 13:10) 


لاحِظ آخر كلمة في آية اليوم – «لخيرك». وصايا الرب جميعها لخيرنا. لكن الكثيرين من الناس لا يدركون هذا. يعتقدون أن الله قاض يفرض قوانين وشرائع تحرّم الناس من متعة الحياة. لكن الأمر ليس كذلك. يهتم الله بصالحنا ومسرّاتنا، وشرائعه مصمّمة لذاك الهدف. 

لنأخذ مثلاً بعضاً من الوصايا العشر. لماذا يقول الله أن لا تكون لنا آلهة أخرى؟ لأنه يعلم أن الناس يتشكّلون حسب شخص معبدوهم والآلهة الكاذبة تقود إلى الفساد.

لماذا يقول الله ألاّ يكون لنا تمثال منحوت؟ لأن الوثنية مرتبطة برباط قوي مع الأرواح الشرّيرة. «إِنَّ مَا يَذْبَحُهُ الأُمَمُ فَإِنَّمَا يَذْبَحُونَهُ لِلشَّيَاطِينِ» (كورنثوس الأولى 20:10)، وهدف الشيطان دائماً التدمير.

لماذا يفرز الله يوماً من سبعة أيام للراحة؟ لأنه خلق الإنسان ويعرف تركيبة الإنسان وحاجته للراحة من العمل. لقد اتضح للعديد من دول العالم التي حاولت العمل سبعة أيام في الأسبوع أن الإنتاج كان في هبوط ممّا اضطرّهم إلى التخلّي عن التجربة. 

لماذا يوصي الله الأولاد بإطاعة والديهم؟ لأن ذلك ينقذ الأولاد من حياة الطيش والشغب، وحتى من الموت المبكر. 

لماذا يمنع الله الزنا؟ يعرف أنه يهدم البيوت والعائلات وسعادة كل من يتورّط. 
لماذا يمنع الله القتل؟ لأنه يقود إلى الإحساس بالذَّنب والندم، إلى السجن وأحياناً الإعدام. 
لماذا يدين الله الحسد؟ لأن الخطية تبدأ بالفكر. إن ننغمس فيها هناك، نقترفها في نهاية الأمر. لن نستطيع التحكّم بجريان النهر ما لم نتحكّم أوّلاً بالمصدر الذي ينبع منه.

وهكذا مع الخطايا الأخرى-لا تنطق باسم إلهك باطلاً، السرقة، شهادة الزور والخ. لا يمكننا الإفلات من العقاب. ندفع الضريبة في نفوسنا، أرواحنا وفي أجسادنا. كل خطية تنعكس ألماً في كل حركة، تسلب السلام من الخاطئ، والفرح والراحة. الذي نزرعه نحصده. تعود دجاجاتنا إلى بيتها لتنام.

كتب أحدهم قبل سنوات كتاباً بعنوان «وصايا الله الحسنة». وصايا الله حقاً حسنة لأنها تهدف لخيرنا. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*تامل روحى رااااااااااااااائع 
ربنا يبارك ويديم خدمتكم يا أمى*


----------



## happy angel (8 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تامل روحى رااااااااااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك ويديم خدمتكم يا أمى*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## grges monir (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*قد نقف أحياناً أمام وصايا الرب يسوع مُتحيِّراً وكأنك لا تفهمها؛ إذ تبدو للوهلة الأولى أنها تتناقض مع المتعارَف عليه في المجتمع. فكيف تموت لكي تحيا؟ تتعب لكي تستريح؟ تُعطي لكي تأخذ أكثر؟ إن وصايا المسيح تضعك وجهاً لوجه أمام حقيقة أنك لا يمكنك أن تعرف كل أسرار الحياة، ولكنك يجب أن تُصدِّق ذاك الذي صمَّم هذه الحياة، وصمَّم لك كيف تحياها*

*اردت اضافة بعض امثلة اخرى للوصايا التى اعطاها لنا رب المجد
ارجو الا اكون اخليت بمضمون الموضوع هابى
*


----------



## happy angel (9 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *قد نقف أحياناً أمام وصايا الرب يسوع مُتحيِّراً وكأنك لا تفهمها؛ إذ تبدو للوهلة الأولى أنها تتناقض مع المتعارَف عليه في المجتمع. فكيف تموت لكي تحيا؟ تتعب لكي تستريح؟ تُعطي لكي تأخذ أكثر؟ إن وصايا المسيح تضعك وجهاً لوجه أمام حقيقة أنك لا يمكنك أن تعرف كل أسرار الحياة، ولكنك يجب أن تُصدِّق ذاك الذي صمَّم هذه الحياة، وصمَّم لك كيف تحياها*
> 
> *اردت اضافة بعض امثلة اخرى للوصايا التى اعطاها لنا رب المجد
> ارجو الا اكون اخليت بمضمون الموضوع هابى
> *



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجرجس
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 10 تشرين الأول


«لِيُرْفَعْ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ كُلُّ مَرَارَةٍ وَسَخَطٍ وَغَضَبٍ وَصِيَاحٍ وَتَجْدِيفٍ مَعَ كُلِّ خُبْثٍ.» (أفسس 31:4) 



تطفح الحياة بمواقف مثيرة تدفع الشخص ليفقد أعصابه. يمكنك أن تتماثل مع بعض هذه الحالات. يسكب نادل عليك قهوة ساخنة أو يجعلك تنتظر طعامك لفترة لا نهاية لها. تعود لبيتك تحمل بعض الأغراض وتكتشف أنها فاسدة. وعندما تحاول استرجاع ثمنها تصطدم بوقاحة البائع. أو ربما حصلت على معلومات خاطئة ممّا سبّب لك ضياع سفرتك بالطائرة. يصدم أحدهم جانب سيارتك الجديدة في الأسبوع الأول من شرائها. يعدك صاحب الدكّان بتسليم جهاز ما في يوم معيّن. تبقى في البيت لكن لا يصلك أي جهاز. ووعود أخرى بمواعيد التسليم لا تتم. موظف مجمّع الشراء يرفع أحد الأسعار وعندما تكلّمه في ذلك يعاملك بفظاظة. يقاتلك جارك بسبب شجار بسيط بين ولدك وولده بحيث يبدو بوضوح أن اللوم يقع على ولده. يزعجك جار آخر بالموسيقى المرتفعة من أجهزته وحفلاته. زميل لك في العمل يضايقك باستمرار، ربما بسبب شهادتك المسيحية. يعمل الحاسوب أخطاء في حسابك الشهري، وبالرغم من كل احتجاجاتك الهاتفية، تتكرّر الأخطاء شهراً بعد آخر. وفي رياضتك المفضّلة يحتسب الحَكَم مخالفة خاطئة. أو ربما تصادم في الرغبات حول برامج التلفزيون في غرفة الجلوس في بيتك. 

لا توجد طريقة لتجنّب بعض هذه المضايقات. لكن المهم بالنسبة للمؤمن هو كيفية الرد عليها. الطريقة الطبيعية هي الانفجار بالغضب، وتقوم بإسماع المعتدي بعض الكلمات القاسية. لكن عندما يفقد المؤمن أعصابه، يخسر شهادته أيضاً. يقف محمراً من الغضب، عيناه تقذفان شرراّ، وشفتاه ترتجفان. لن يتمكّن من قول ولو كلمة واحدة لأجل الرب يسوع. يتصرّف كواحد من أبناء العالم. لم يعد إنجيلاً مقروءاً.

تكمن المأساة في حاجة الشخص المعتدي للإنجيل. ربما ينبع مزاجه الحاد من أزمة في حياته الشخصية. لو يظهر له بعض الحب والاهتمام لأمكن ربحه للمخلّص.

ثورة الغضب تعمل كثيراً على إبطال شهادة المؤمن وعلى التسبّب بالعار لإسم الرب. المؤمن الغضبان دعاية سيّئة للإيمان. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> *«لِيُرْفَعْ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ كُلُّ مَرَارَةٍ وَسَخَطٍ وَغَضَبٍ وَصِيَاحٍ وَتَجْدِيفٍ مَعَ كُلِّ خُبْثٍ.» (أفسس 31:4) *


*آميـــــــــــــــــن
أشكرك مامتى الغالية
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــن
> أشكرك مامتى الغالية
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين  11 تشرين الأول



«إِنْ جَرَيْتَ مَعَ الْمُشَاةِ فَأَتْعَبُوكَ فَكَيْفَ تُبَارِي الْخَيْلَ؟ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ مُنْبَطِحاً فِي أَرْضِ السَّلاَمِ فَكَيْفَ تَعْمَلُ فِي كِبْرِيَاءِ الأُرْدُن؟» (إرميا 5:12) 


تقدّم هذه الآية لنا تحدّياً عندما تكتنفنا التجارب ونستسلم بسرعة وبسهولة. إن كنّا لا نستطيع مواجهة صعوبات صغيرة فكيف نتوقّع أن نواجه الصعاب الكبيرة؟ إذا انحنَينا أمام ضربات الحياة الصغيرة فكيف نتحمّل ضربات المطارق؟

نسمع عن مؤمنين يعبسون ويتجّهمون لأن أحدهم قد أساء إليهم. آخرين يقدّمون استقالتهم لأن أحدهم قد انتقدهم. وآخرين تكفهر وجوههم حين لا تحظى أفكارهم بالأصوات الكافية.

يُولوِل أشخاص من أوجاع جسدية طفيفة كوَلولة دب جريح. ونتساءل بتعجّب عمّا يفعلونه عند وقوعهم بمرض عضال. إن كان صاحب العمل لا يستطيع معالجة مشاكل العمل اليومية، فلن يكون بإمكانه مواجهة المشاكل الكبيرة.

نحتاج جميعنا أن يكون عندنا بعض الفكر العنيد. ولا نعني بهذا أن نكون قساة وغير حسّاسين. بل بالأحرى يعني أن نكون قادرين على الانحناء في وجه الضربات. نحتاج المرونة التي تعطينا قفزة حيوية للاستمرار.

ربما تواجه أزمة اليوم. وتبدو لك الآن كأنها أبدية. ربما تفكر بالاستسلام. ولكن بعد مرور سنة لن يكون الأمر مُهِمّاً كما بدا. وهذا هو الوقت الذي تقول فيه مع المرنّم، «لأَنِّي بِكَ اقْتَحَمْتُ جَيْشاً وَبِإِلَهِي تَسَوَّرْتُ أَسْوَاراً» (مزمور 29:18).

يقدّم كاتب الرسالة للعبرانيين ملاحظة مهمّة لأولئك الذين يتحدّاهم على الثبات. فيقول، «لَمْ تُقَاوِمُوا بَعْدُ حَتَّى الدَّمِ» (عبرانيين 4:12). وبكلمات أخرى لم تدفعوا ثمن الاستشهاد الغالي. إن كان المؤمنون اليوم يقيمون الدنيا على كسر صحن، أو ضياع قطّة أو فشل قصّة حب، فماذا كانوا يفعلون لو واجهوا الاستشهاد؟

معظمنا نكون قد استسلمنا لو تركنا الأمر لشعورنا. لكنك لا تستسلم في الحرب المسيحية. ارتفع بنفسك عن الأرض، أنفض الغبار عنك وتقدّم نحو النزاع. النصر في المشادّات الصغيرة يساعدنا في المعارك الكبيرة. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> *إن كان المؤمنون اليوم يقيمون الدنيا على كسر صحن، أو ضياع قطّة أو فشل قصّة حب، فماذا كانوا يفعلون لو واجهوا الاستشهاد؟
> 
> معظمنا نكون قد استسلمنا لو تركنا الأمر لشعورنا. لكنك لا تستسلم في الحرب  المسيحية. ارتفع بنفسك عن الأرض، أنفض الغبار عنك وتقدّم نحو النزاع. النصر  في المشادّات الصغيرة يساعدنا في المعارك الكبيرة.*



*تأمل رااااااائع يا أمى
ربنا يبارك ويديم خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تأمل رااااااائع يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك ويديم خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 12 تشرين الأول


«يَا هَؤُلاَءِ جَمِيعُكُمُ الْقَادِحِينَ نَاراً الْمُتَنَطِّقِينَ بِشَرَارٍ اسْلُكُوا بِنُورِ نَارِكُمْ وَبِالشَّرَارِ الَّذِي أَوْقَدْتُمُوهُ. مِنْ يَدِي صَارَ لَكُمْ هَذَا. فِي الْوَجَعِ تَضْطَجِعُونَ.» (أشعياء 11:50) 



هنالك صواب وخطأ في كل عمل وهذا صحيح جدّاً في طلب الإرشاد. آية اليوم تصف الطريق الخطأ. تصوّر شخصاً يشعل ناراً، ثم يستخدم النار والشرر ليضيء طريقه.

لاحظ أنه لا يوجد ذِكر لاستشارة الرب. ولا تلميح لقيام الرجل بالصلاة. يحمل ثقة غير متزعزعة أنه يعلم أفضل الطرق. وفي استقلاله المغرور يتّكل على فهمه. وحسب أقوال هانلي، فإنه سّيد مصيره ورئيس نفسه. 
لكن لاحظ النتيجة! «من يدي صار لكم هذا. في الوجع تضطجعون.» الشخص الذي يصنع إرشاده يتوجّه إلى المشاكل. كل من هو عنيد ومتصلّب الرأي سيندم يوماً ما. سيتعلّم من خبرته أن طرق الله هي الأفضل.

في الآية السابقة (10) يعطينا الطريقة الصحيحة للحصول على المشورة. فيقول، «مَنْ مِنْكُمْ خَائِفُ الرَّبِّ سَامِعٌ لِصَوْتِ عَبْدهِ؟ مَنِ الَّذِي يَسْلُكُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ وَلاَ نُورَ لَهُ؟ فَلْيَتَّكِلْ عَلَى اسْمِ الرَّبِّ وَيَسْتَنِدْ إِلَى إِلَهِهِ. لاحظ ثلاثة أمور عن هذا الشخص.

أولاً وقبل كل شيء، يخاف الله ويخاف ألاّ يرضيه أو يسير مستقلاً من دونه.

ثانياً، يطيع صوت خادم الله والرب يسوع. ثالثاً، مستعد للاعتراف أنه يسير في الظلام ولا نور له. معترفِ أنه لا يعرف أي طريق يسلك.

ماذا ينبغي أن يعمل؟ يجب أن يتّكل على اسم الرب ويعتمد على الله. بكلمات أخرى ينبغي أن يعترف بجهله ويطلب قيادة الله ويعتمد كُليّةً على القيادة الإلهية.

إلهنا إله الحكمة والمحبة المطلقة. يعرف ما هو الأفضل لنا ويخطّط كل ما هو لخيرنا.

يعرف، يحب ويرعى. 
لا شيء يعتم على هذا الحق. 
يعمل كل ما هو أفضل لكل 
من يترك الإختيار بين يديه. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2010)

راااااااااااااااائع يا أمى
ربنا يخليكى لينا ويبارك خدمتكم


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> راااااااااااااااائع يا أمى
> ربنا يخليكى لينا ويبارك خدمتكم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 13 تشرين الأول



«أَمْ أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزاً يُعْطِيهِ حَجَراً؟» (متى 9:7) 


يتطلّب هذا السؤال جواباً سلبياً. ليس من المعتاد أن يعطي الأب لابنه حجراً بدل الخبز. وبالتأكيد لن يعمل هذا أبونا السماوي.

 لكن الحقيقة المحزنة هي أننا نعمل هذا بالضبط في بعض الأحيان. يأتي إلينا الناس وعندهم حاجات روحية شديدة. ربما لا نكون حسّاسين بما فيه الكفاية لما يزعجهم. أو ربما نقدم لهم دواء سطحيّاً لنبعدهم عنّا بدل مشاركتهم عن الرب يسوع.

يقدّم الدكتور ستانلي جونز مثلاً في هذه القصة الشخصية (يلزم رجل عظيم ليفضي بقصّة تتضمّن فشلاً شخصياً). «عندما كان أعضاء الكونغرس (في دولة الهند الجديدة) ينعمون بقواهم الجديدة، كانوا يستغلّون هذه القوى لمصلحتهم الشخصية بدل من مصلحة الدولة. لم يَعُد جواهر لال نهرو يتحمّل أكثر. فقال إنه يفكّر بالاستقالة من رئاسة الحكومة ويعتزل ليستعيد روحه الداخلية. التقيت به في ذلك الوقت وفي نهاية المقابلة قدّمت له زجاجة من حبوب الفيتامين الطبيعي يحوي كل الفيتامينات المعروفة. أخذ الزجاجة من يدي وأضاف قائلاً، مشكلتي ليست جسدية مشيراً إلى كونها روحية. وبدل أن أقدّم له النعمة، قدّمت له أعشاباً.

اطلب خبزاً، فأعطيته حجراً... أعلم أن الجواب كان معي، لكنني لم أعرف كيف أقدمّه. كنت خائفاً من أن أسيء إلى هذا الرجل العظيم. كان ينبغي أن أتذكّر أن لا مكان لا يصلح ليسوع المسيح. أتذكّر تردّدي وكيف غُلبت.

قدّمت له حبوباً من الأعشاب بينما كان بحاجة للنعمة-النعمة والقوة اللتيْن تشفيان قلبه. لكان يستطيع أن يقول عندها، لقد شفي قلبي. فليأت العالم بأصعب ما عنده من المشاكل المستحيلة. أنا مستعد.»

اخشى أن اختبار الدكتور جونز مألوفاً كثيراً لنا. تصادف أشخاصاً عندهم حاجات روحية شديدة. يتفوّهون بكلمة تفتح باباً واسعاً لنقدّم المسيح لهم. لكننا نفشل أن ننتهز الفرصة. فإمّا نقترح ضمّادة لعلاجهم مَن به جرح روحي أو ننتقل إلى موضوع آخر تافه القيمة. 

صلاة: أيها الرب، ساعدني لأغتنم كل فرصة لأشهد لأجلك، لأدخل من كل باب مفتوح. أعنّي لأتغلّب على تردّدي، في تقديم الخبز والنعمة حيث الحاجة لهما. *​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 14 تشرين الأول


«وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ.» (يوحنا 32:8) 



يقتبس العديدون هذه الآية عادة متناسين أنها مرتبطة بشرط، يقول العدد السابق، «قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي.» ثم يتبع الوعد، «وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ.» وبكلمات أخرى فإن قوة الحق المحرّرة تعتمد على الثبات في كلامه.

لا يكفي أن تعرف الحق بالذهن. ينبغي أن نطيع ونمارس الحق. بينما نحيا بوصايا الكتاب المقدس نتحرر من شرور لا تُعَد ولا تُحصى.

حالما نطيع دعوة الكتاب، نتحرّر من الذنب ومن الدينونة ونتقّدم إلى حرّية أولاد الله. ثم نتحرّر من سيادة الخطية علينا. لا تعود تغلبنا في حياتنا فيما بعد.

نتحرّر من الناموس. لا نصير بلا ناموس لكن نخضع الآن لناموس المسيح. نتحفّز للقداسة بمحبة المخلّص بدلاً من الخوف من العقاب.

نتمتّع بالحرية من الخوف لأن المحبة الكاملة تطرد الخوف. أصبح الآن الله أبونا السماوي المحب وليس القاضي الصارم.

نتحرّر من عبودية إبليس. لا ننقاد فيما بعد بإرادته.

نتحرّر من الإباحية الجنسيّة، لأننا نجونا من الفساد الذي في عالم الشهوة.

نصبح أحراراً من التعليم الكاذب. كلمة الله حق، ويقود الروح القدس الناس إلى كل الحق، ويعلّمهم أن يميّزوا الحق من الباطل. يتحرّر الذين يثبتون في كلمته من الخرافات ومن سيادة الأرواح الشريرة. يا له من تحرير- التحرّر من سُلطة قوى الشيطان.

نتحرّر من الخوف من الموت. لا يكون ملك الأهوال فيما بعد، الموت يوجّه الأرواح إلى حضرة الرب. الموت هو ربح.

نتحرّر من استعباد العادات لنا، من محبة المال، من اليأس ومن البؤس. وتصبح لغة قلوبنا:
مكاني تحت قدميك أيها الرب يسوع، 
هناك تعلّمت درساً جميلاً، الحق الذي حرّرني. 
تحرّرت من ذاتي، تحرّرت من طُرق العالم،
قيود الفكر التي ربطتني في السابق لن تقيّدني الآن. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى يا امى 
تامل رااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## happy angel (13 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ميرسى يا امى
> تامل رااااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 15 تشرين الأول



«يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ...كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا.» (متى 37:23) 

يُسمّى هذا فوات الفرصة الدينية. ويعني أن البعض قد أُنعم عليهم بزيارة عجيبة، بفرصة مجيدة لكنهم فشلوا في اغتنامها.

وهذا ما حدث لأورشليم. سار ابن الله المتجسّد في شوارعها المغبرة. أبنيتها المرتفعة نظرت بازدراء إلى خالق الكون وحافظه. استمع الناس إلى كلمات لا مثيل لها وشاهدوه يعمل معجزات لم يعملها أحد بتاتاً. لكنهم فشلوا في تقديره. لم يقبلوه.

لو قبلوه لكانت الأمور أفضل بكثير لهم. فتكون أوضاعهم كما دوّنت في المزمور 13:81-16، «لَوْ سَمِعَ لِي شَعْبِي وَسَلَكَ إِسْرَائِيلُ فِي طُرُقِي سَرِيعاً كُنْتُ أُخْضِعُ أَعْدَاءَهُمْ وَعَلَى مُضَايِقِيهِمْ كُنْتُ أَرُدُّ يَدِي. مُبْغِضُو الرَّبِّ يَتَذَلَّلُونَ لَهُ وَيَكُونُ وَقْتُهُمْ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. وَكَانَ أَطْعَمَهُ مِنْ شَحْمِ الْحِنْطَةِ وَمِنَ الصَّخْرَةِ كُنْتُ أُشْبِعُكَ عَسَلاً.»
يصف أشعياء ما كان ممكن أن يكون. «لَيْتَكَ أَصْغَيْتَ لِوَصَايَايَ فَكَانَ كَنَهْرٍ سَلاَمُكَ وَبِرُّكَ كَلُجَجِ الْبَحْرِ. وَكَانَ كَالرَّمْلِ نَسْلُكَ وَذُرِّيَّةُ أَحْشَائِكَ كَأَحْشَائِهِ. لاَ يَنْقَطِعُ وَلاَ يُبَادُ اسْمُهُ مِنْ أَمَامِي.» (أشعياء 18:48، 19).

كتب بريت هارت، «أكثر الكلمات حزناً سواء صادرة من فم أو من قلم هي كان من الممكن أن يكون.»
تذكّر أولئك الذين رفضوا دعوة الإنجيل. مرّ بهم يسوع الناصري لكنهم فقدوه. يحيون الآن حياة فارغة ويواجهون موتاً أبدياً.

أو تذكّر المؤمنين الذين سمعوا دعوة المسيح لخدمة معيّنة لكنهم فشلوا في الرد. لا فكرة عندهم عن البركات الحاضرة والمكافآت الأبدية التي خسروها.

صحيح أن الفرصة أحياناً تقرع بابك مرّة واحدة. ومع أنها محمّلة بكنوز مختارة، تبدو عند ذاك كأنها تتصادم مع الخطط الشخصية أو تتدخّل في التضحية الشخصية. إنها تقدّم أحسن ما عند الله لنا، لكن لأسباب خاصة بنا ندع الفرصة تفوت. نرفض أفضل ما عنده، ونكتفي بما هو دون. يقول لنا طول الوقت، «أريد لكنك أنت لا تريد.»​*​


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية



السبت 16 تشرين الأول


«لأَنَّ غَضَبَ اللهِ مُعْلَنٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ فُجُورِ النَّاسِ وَإِثْمِهِمِ. .» (رومية 18:1) 

في أوقات مختارة من تاريخ البشرية أنزل الله دينونته على بني البشر ليُظهر عِظم استيائه على خطايا معيّنة اقترفوها. وواضح أنه لم يمت الناس في كل مرة عند اقتراف هذه الخطايا. لو عمل ذلك، لانخفض عدد سكان الأرض بصورة حادة. لكنه قام في مناسبات قليلة ليحذّر البشرية أنه لا يمكن أن تمر هذه الشرور دون عقاب. وإن لم يعالجها في وقتها فبلا شك سيعالجها في الأبدية.

عندما نظر الله إلى العالم ورأى الأرض فاسدة ومليئة بالعنف، أرسل كارثة الطوفان ليدمّر العالم (تكوين13:6). لقد نجا ثمانية أشخاص فقط بحياتهم.

ثم أصبحت مدينتا سدوم وعمورة مركز اللواط (تكوين 1:19-13). كانت سدوم أيضاً مذنبة بالكبرياء، بشبع الخبز، وبسلام الاطمئنان (حزقيال 49:16). أظهر الله غضبه من السماء بمطر النار والكبريت على هاتين المدينتين، ممّا أدى بهما إلى الانقراض الأبدي. 

«مَاتَ نَادَابُ وَأَبِيهُو أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ عِنْدَمَا قَرَّبَا نَاراً غَرِيبَةً» (عدد 4:3). كان ينبغي أن يستعملا ناراً من على المذبح (لاويين 12:16)، لكنهما قرّرا أن يقتربا من الرب بطريقة أخرى. وبموتهما الفوري حذّر الله الأجيال القادمة من محاولة الاقتراب إليه بطرق غير التي عيّنها هو.

لقد فشل نبوخذنصر، ملك بابل، في الاعتراف بالله العليّ الذي يحكم شؤون البشر. وبدلاً من ذلك أخذ كل الفضل في ازدهار بابل. عاقبه الله بالجنون. طرد الملك من بين الناس ليعيش كحيوان في الحقول. أكل العشب مثل الثيران، وكان جسمه رطباً من الندى النازل من السماء، وشعره نما مثل ريش النسور وأظافره مثل مخالب الطيور (دانيال 33:4).

ادّعى كل من حنانيا وسفيرا أنهما يقدّمان ذبيحة كاملة للرب من أملاكهما، لكنهما أخفَيا جزءاً لنفسيهما (أعمال1:5-11). ماتا كلاهما فوراً كتحذير لعدم الإخلاص في العبادة وفي الخدمة. 

وبعد وقت قصير قبِل هيرودس العبادة بدل أن يعطي المجد للرب. لقد أكلت الديدان جسده ومات (أعمال22:12-23). 

يجب ألاّ يعتمد الأشرار على ما يبدو أنه سكوت الله وتراخيه. لأنه لا يعاقب دائماً الخطية فوراً لا يعني أنه لن يعاقبها فيما بعد.

في أوقات معزولة عبر السنوات، أعطى الحكم وأظهر العقوبات التي تلي الحكم. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

> يجب ألاّ يعتمد الأشرار على ما يبدو أنه سكوت الله وتراخيه. لأنه لا يعاقب دائماً الخطية فوراً لا يعني أنه لن يعاقبها فيما بعد.


*
تأمل راااااااااااائع يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *
> تأمل راااااااااااائع يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 17 تشرين الأول


«اِقْتَنِ الْحَقَّ وَلاَ تَبِعْهُ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالأَدَبَ وَالْفَهْمَ.» (أمثال 23:23) 



هنالك ثمن ينبغي أن يُدفع عادة مقابل الحصول على حق الله، ويجب أن نكون مستعدين لدفع ذاك الثمن مهما بلغ. وحالما نحصل على الحق ينبغي آلاّ نفرط به.

لا يُؤخذ العدد حرفياً كما شراء كتب مقدسة أو مسيحية، لكن نبيعها تحت أي ظرف. شراء الحق هنا يعني أن نقوم بتضحية ما لنحقق معرفة مبادئ إلهية. يمكن أن يكون عداء من العائلة، خسارة وظيفة، انفصال عن روابط دينية، خسارة مادية أو حتى إساءة جسدية.

بيع الحق يعني الترضية والحل الوسط أو التنازل كلياً. ينبغي ألاّ نرضى بعمل هذا.

يكتب آرنوت في كتابه «الكنيسة التي في البيت»: «قانون عام في الطبيعة البشرية يقول أن ما يأتي بسهولة يذهب بسهولة. ما نحصل عليه بنزاع شديد نحافظ عليه بقبضة ثابتة سواء كان مستقبلنا أو إيماننا. أولئك الذين حصلوا على ثروة كبيرة دون عناء أو صعوبة من جهتهم، غالباً ما يبذرونها ويموتون فقراء معدمين. يندر أن يبذر شخص ثروة حصل عليها بالتعب الشديد. وفي نفس الطريقة، خذ مثلاً مؤمناً حارب ليصل إلى إيمانه. إن كان قد حصل على مركزه الثري بالنار والماء فلن يتخلى بسهولة عن تركته الثمينة.

قدّيسون عديدون على مرّ الأجيال أداروا ظهورهم لعائلاتهم، إلى الشهرة والغنى لكي يدخلوا من الباب الضيق ويسيروا في الطريق الكرب. مثل الرسول بولس، حسبوا كل ما هو عدا ذلك خسارة لأجل سعادة معرفة الرب يسوع المسيح. مثل راحاب قد تبرّأوا من أصنام الوثنية واعترفوا بيهوه الله الحقيقي، حتى حين بدا الأمر كخيانة لشعبهم. مثل دانيال، رفضوا أن يبيعوا الحق، حتى لو كان ذلك يعني رميهم في جب الأسود المتعطّشة للدم. 

نعيش في زمن انقضى منه روح الاستشهاد. يفضّل البعض التساهل في إيمانهم بدل التألّم لأجله. ينقصنا صوت النبي. الإيمان صار ضعيفاً مترهّلاً. الاقتناع بالحق يُدان كأنه تصلّب في الرأي. لكي يظهروا روح الوحدة يميل الناس للتضحية بعقائد أساسية. يبيعون الحق ولا يشترونه.

لكن الله يملك نفوساً مختارة يعطون كنوز الحق المخفية قدرها ومستعدوّن ليبيعوا كل ما يملكون ليشتروها، وبعد شرائها لن يقبلوا ببيعها مهما ارتفع الثمن. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## happy angel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> سلام المسيح لكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 18 تشرين الأول



«أَكْثَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ مُعَلِّمِيَّ تَعَقَّلْتُ لأَنَّ شَهَادَاتِكَ هِيَ لَهَجِي. أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ فَطِنْتُ.» (مزمور99:119، 100) 





عندما نقرأ هذه الآيات لأول مرة تبدو لنا ككلمات صادرة من مُتَباهٍ غير ناضج أو ناضج يملأه الغرور. وفي الواقع يمكن أن نفاجأ حين نجد مثل هذا التفاخر بالكتاب المقدس.

لكن بينما ندرس هذه الآيات بالتدقيق، نجد المفتاح الذي يزيل الصعوبة. يقدّم كاتب المزمور السبب لمقدرته الفائقة في الفهم. يقول، «لأن شهاداتك هي لهجي (تأملي).» وبكلمات أخرى، يقول أنه يفهم أكثر من معلّميه الذين لا يعرفون الكتب. يفهم أكثر من الشيوخ الذين معرفتهم كانت دنيويّة محضة. لا يقارن نفسه مع مؤمنين آخرين، لكن فقط مع رجال هذا العالم.

وطبعاً هو محق في هذا! المؤمن المتّضع يستطيع أن يرى وهو جاث على ركبتيه أكثر ممّا يراه أعظم غير المؤمنين المثقّفين الواقف على رؤوس أصابعه. لنتأمل في هذا المثال:

يؤكّد أحد قادة الحكومات لشعبه أن السلام سيسود العالم إن أتبَّع مساراً معيّناً. في قرية بعيدة، يستمع مزارع مؤمن إلى الخطاب على الراديو. يعرف أن ذلك السلام لن يكون حتى يقيم رئيس السلام ملكوته على الأرض. والى أن يأتي ذلك الوقت لن يضربوا سيوفهم إلى معاول ولا يتعلّمون الحرب فيما بعد. يملك هذا المزارع فهماً أكثر من السياسي.

والآن تعرّف على العالِم المشهور الذي يعلّم أن الكون كما نعرفه وُجد دون قوّة إلهية. يجلس في فصله مؤمن حديث بالمسيح. بالإيمان يفهم هذا المؤمن أن العالمين شُكّلت بكلمة الله وكل ما يُرى لم يُعمل من أشياء تُرى (عبرانيين3:11). يمتلك هذا الطالب بصيرة لا يمتلكها ذاك العالم.

ثم نفكّر بالعالِم النفساني الذي يطلب أن يفسّر سلوك الإنسان لكنه غير مستعد لقبول حقيقة الخطية الفطرية. المؤمن الذي يعرف كلمة الله يدرك أن كل بشر يرث الشر، الطبيعة الفاسدة، والفشل في معرفة هذه الحقائق يؤدّي إلى حلول لا قيمة لها لمشاكل الإنسان.

لذلك لم يكن كاتب المزمور يتباهى عندما يقول أنه يمتلك فهماً يفوق جميع المعلّمين. الذين يسلكون بالإيمان عندهم رؤيا تفوق الذين يسلكون بالبصر. الذين يتأمّلون شهادات الله يرون حقائق محجوبة عن الحكماء والفطنين. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا امى...
ويبارك عمل إيديكى
آمين*


----------



## happy angel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا امى...
> ويبارك عمل إيديكى
> آمين*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل يا هابي
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
ربنا يبارك في مجهودك
وتعب محبتك


----------



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> جميل يا هابي
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> ربنا يبارك في مجهودك
> وتعب محبتك



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك​​*


----------



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء  19تشرين الأول


«مَاذَا أَرُدُّ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ كُلِّ حَسَنَاتِهِ لِي؟ كَأْسَ الْخَلاَصِ أَتَنَاوَلُ وَبِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ أَدْعُو.» (مزمور 12:116، 13)​
ليس مِن شيء يمكننا عمله لنكسب خلاص أرواحنا-لا يمكننا أن نوقع الله في دين أو نسدّد الحساب معه بأي طريقة، لأن الخلاص عطية النعمة. الرد الصحيح للحياة الأبدية عطية الله المجانية هي أن نتناول كأس الخلاص، أي نقبلها بالإيمان. ثم ندعو باسم الرب أي نشكره ونسبّحه لأجل عطيّته التي لا يعبّر عنها. حتى بعد الخلاص ليس هنالك من شيء يمكننا عمله لنرد للرب من أجل كل حسناته. «لو كانت مملكة الطبيعة مُلكي، تكون تقدمة ضئيلة.» لكن هنالك رد مناسب يمكننا أن نتّخذه، وهو أكثر شيء معقول يمكننا عمله.

«محبة عجيبة، إلهية تطلب روحي، حياتي وكلي.» إن كان المسيح قد قدّم جسده لأجلنا، فأقل ما يمكننا عمله أن نعطيه أجسادنا.

قال بيلكنجتون من أوغندة، «إن كان المسيح ملكاً، فله كل الحقوق عليَّ.» وس. ت. ستاد يقول، «عندما تحقّقت من أن يسوع المسيح مات لأجلي، لم يُعد من الصعب عليّ أن أتخلّى عن كل شيء لأجله.» صلى بوردن ييل قائلاً، «أيها الرب يسوع، أسلّم كل ما يختص بحياتي لك. أتوّجك على عرش قلبي.» بيتي سكوت ستام صلّت تقول، «أسلّمك نفسي، حياتي، كلّي، لك مطلقاً إلى الأبد.» تشارلز سبيرجن قال، «في ذلك اليوم حين سلّمت نفسي لمخلّصي، قدّمت له جسدي، روحي، نفسي، قدّمت له كل ما أملك وكل ما سأملك لهذا الزمن وللأبدية.

قدّمت له كل مواهبي، قوّتي، عِلمي، عينيّ، أذنيَّ، ضميري، أطرافي، عواطفي، أحكامي، كل رجولتي، وكل ما ينتج عنها، كل طاقة جديدة وكل مقدرة تحلّ عليّ.» وأخيراً يذكّرنا إسحق واتس أن «قطرات من الحزن لن يمكنها سداد دين المحبة الذي عليّ،» ثم أضاف، «أيها الرب، أقدّم لك حياتي، هذا كل ما يمكنني عمله.» آلام المسيح-يداه وقدماه النازفة، جروحاته، دموعه تطلب منا الردّ المناسب: التضحية بحياتنا من أجله.​*​


----------



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*
تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 20 تشرين الأول


«فَتَأَوهَ دَاوُدُ وَقَالَ: «مَنْ يَسْقِينِي مَاءً مِنْ بِئْرِ بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَابِ؟» (أخبار الأيام الأول 17:11)​
كانت بيت لحم مدينة داود. كان يعرف كل شوارعها وأزقّتها، سوقها، والبئر المشتركة. لكنها الآن تحت الاحتلال الفلسطيني حيث يمكث فيها ثلث من جيوشهم وهو محاصر في مغارة عدولام. عندما سمع ثلاثة من جنوده بشوقه إلى جرعة من الماء من بئر بيت لحم، اقتحموا صفوف الأعداء وأحضروا له ماء. لقد تأثر بهذا العمل وبهذا الولاء ولم يتمكن من شرب الماء، بل سكبه مراقاً للرب.

يمكننا أن نرى داود هنا كصورة للرب يسوع. كما كانت بيت لحم مدينة داود، هكذا «للرب الأرض وملؤها.» كان ينبغي أن يكون داود جالساً على عرشه لكنه كان في كهف. وبصورة مشابهة كان ينبغي أن يكون الرب يسوع متوّجاً على العالم لكنه كان مرفوضاً ومنكراً. يمكننا أن نشبّه عطش داود للماء بعطش الرب يسوع للنفوس في كل العالم. يشتاق أن ينتعش برؤية خلائقه وهم يخلصون من الخطية، من أنفسهم ومن العالم. ثلاثة رجال داود الشجعان يشبهون جنود المسيح الجسورين اللذين تنازلوا عن اعتبار راحتهم الشخصية وأمنهم ليحقّقوا رغبة رئيس قيادتهم. يحملون الأخبار السارة إلى كل العالم، ثم يقدمون مَنْ ربحوهم للرب ذبيحة محبة وتكريس. رد داود العاطفي يشير إلى رد يسوع حين يرى خرافه تتجمّع حوله من كل قبيلة وأمّة يرى ثمر تعبه وترضى روحه (أشعياء 11:53).

في قصة داود لم يكن مضطراً ليأمر، ليقنع أو ليتملّق رجاله. كانوا بحاجة إلى إشارة بسيطة، قبلوها كأمر من قائدهم.

ماذا نفعل نحن إذاً عندما نعرف سؤل قلب المسيح من الذين اشتراهم بدمه الثمين؟ أينبغي أن نقع تحت ضغط شديد ودعوات من المذبح؟ ألاّ يكفي أن نسمعه يسأل، «من نُرسل، من يذهب من أجلنا؟» هل يقال عنّا أننا غير مستعدّين للقيام بالعمل لأجل قائدنا كما كان رجال داود مستعدّين أن يعملوا لأجله؟ هل نقول له». أصغر إشارة أمر لي. ​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأمل فى منتهى الرووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى
آميـــــــــن*


----------



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تأمل فى منتهى الرووووووووووعة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى
> آميـــــــــن*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يقرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 21 تشرين الأول


«ادْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! (متى 13:7، 14) ​
عندما تنظر إلى عالم الدين اليوم تجد العديد من الديانات، الطوائف والفِرق. ولكن هنالك ديانتان فقط كما يقترح النص لهذا اليوم. على ناحية واحدة الباب الواسع والرحب الذي يؤدّي إلى الهلاك. وعلى الناحية الثانية الباب الضيّق والطريق الكرب الذي يسير فيه القلائل ويؤدّي إلى الحياة. من الممكن تصنيف جميع الديانات تحت هذا الباب أو ذاك. الصفة التي تفرّق بين الإثنين هي: تقول الواحدة ما يجب على الإنسان أن يعمل لينال الخلاص أو ليستحق الخلاص، ويقول الآخر ما عمله الله ليدبّر الخلاص للإنسان.

الإيمان المسيحي الحقيقي فريد في دعوته ليقبل الناس حياة أبدية كعطية عن طريق الإيمان. جميع الديانات الأخرى تقول أن الإنسان يجب أن يحصل على خلاصه بالأعمال أو بالأخلاق. يخبرنا الإنجيل كيف تممّ المسيح العمل الضروري لفدائنا. الديانات الأخرى تخبر الناس ما ينبغي أن يعملوا ليفتدوا أنفسهم. الفرق هو ما بين العمل وما قد عُمل.

الفكرة المنتشرة هي أن الصالحين يذهبون إلى السماء والأشرار إلى جهنم. لكن الكتاب المقدس يعلّم أنه لا يوجد مَن هو صالح، وكل من يذهب إلى السماء هم الخطاة الذين خلصوا بنعمة الله. إنجيل المسيح يلغي التفاخر، يقول للإنسان أنه لا يمكنه أن يقوم بأية أعمال تجعله مستحقّاً أن يكسب نعمة لأنه ميت بالخطايا والآثام. جميع الديانات الأخرى تغذّي كبرياء الإنسان بالإشارة إلى أن هناك ما يمكنه أن يعمل ليخلّص نفسه أو ليساهم في خلاصه.

جميع الديانات الكاذبة هي «طريق تظهر للإنسان مستقيمة «لكنها أيضاً هي الطُرق التي تنتهي بالموت (أمثال12:14). الخلاص بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح يبدو «سهلاً» للإنسان لكن هذه هي الطريق التي تؤدّي إلى الحياة. في الديانات الكاذبة يسوع لا شيء أو فقط شيئ ما. في الإيمان المسيحي الحقيقي يسوع هو كل شيء.

لا يوجد في الديانات الأخرى تأكيد حقيقي على الخلاص لأن الشخص لا يعرف أبداً إن عمل ما يكفي من الأعمال الصالحة أو من الأنواع الصحيحة. يستطيع المؤمن بيسوع أن يعرف أنه مخلّص لأن الخلاص لا يعتمد على أعماله لكن على أعمال المسيح لأجله.

ديانتان فقط- الواحدة ديانة نواميس والأخرى ديانة نعمة. الواحدة بالأعمال، الأخرى بالإيمان. الواحدة بالعمل، الأخرى بالإيمان. الواحدة بالمحاولة، الأخرى بالثقة. تؤدّي الأولى إلى الدينونة والموت والثانية إلى التبرير والحياة. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2010)

> لا يوجد  في الديانات الأخرى تأكيد حقيقي على الخلاص لأن الشخص لا يعرف أبداً إن عمل  ما يكفي من الأعمال الصالحة أو من الأنواع الصحيحة. يستطيع المؤمن بيسوع  أن يعرف أنه مخلّص لأن الخلاص لا يعتمد على أعماله لكن على أعمال المسيح  لأجله.


*
آمين
أشكرك ماما
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعة 22 تشرين الأول

«وَيَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونٍ كَانَ قَدِ امْتَلأَ رُوحَ حِكْمَةٍ إِذْ وَضَعَ مُوسَى عَليْهِ يَدَيْهِ فَسَمِعَ لهُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل وَعَمِلُوا كَمَا أَوْصَى الرَّبُّ مُوسَى.» (تثنية 9:34)

درس مهم نتعلّمه من هذه الآية هو أن موسى عَيَّنَ يشوع خليفة له بعد أن علم أن خدمته قد قاربت على الانتهاء. وبهذا قد وضع مثالاً جيّداً للذين هم في مواقع قيادة روحية. يعتقد البعض أن هذا أمراً بديهياً جداً لا ضرورة للتشديد عليه، لكن الواقع هو أن هنالك أحياناً فشلاً ذريعاً في تدريب خلفاء ولتسليمهم العمل. يبدو أن هناك مقاومة فطرية للفكرة القائلة أنه يوجد بديل لنا.

في بعض الأحيان يواجه أحد الشيوخ هذه المشكلة في كنيسة محلية. ربما خدم بأمانة لسنين عديدة، لكن يقترب اليوم الذي لن يستطيع به مزاولة رعاية القطيع. لكن يصعب عليه أن يدرّب شاباً ليأخذ مكانه. ربما يرى في الشباب تهديداً لمركزه. أو قارَن ما بين عدم خبرتهم وبين نضوجه ويستنتج أنهم غير مناسبين. يسهل عليه نسيان قلّة خبرته عندما كان في جيلهم، وكيف وصل إلى نضوجه الحالي بالتدرب ليقوم بعمل الناظر.

تقوم هذه المشكلة أحياناً في الحقول التبشيرية. يَعلم المرسل أن من واجبه تدريب محلييّن ليتسلّموا مراكز قيادة. لكنه يعتقد أنهم غير قادرين على القيام بالعمل جيداً مثله. ربما يقومون بأخطاء عديدة...وينخفض حضور الاجتماعات إن لم يقُم هو بالوعظ. وبأي حال، لا يعرفون كيف تكون القيادة. الجواب لكل هذه الحجج أنه ينبغي أن يعرف أنه يمكن الاستغناء عنه. يجب أن يدرّب المحلييّن ويفوّضهم السُّلطة حتى يخرج هو من هذا المجال المعيّن. توجد حقول أخرى بحاجة لعاملين. ينبغي ألاّ يخشى البطالة.

عندما أخذ يشوع مكان موسى كان الانتقال سلساً. لم يحدث فراغ في القيادة. لم يُعانِ عمل الله من أي صدمة. هكذا ينبغي أن يكون العمل.

يجب أن يفرح جميع خدّام الربّ حين يرون شباباً يرتقون لمراكز قيادة. ينبغي أن يعتبروها امتيازاً ليشاركوا معرفتهم وخبرتهم مع هؤلاء التلاميذ، ومن ثمّ يسلّموهم العمل قبل أن تضطرّهم لذلك يد الموت. ينبغي أن يتحلّوا بروح موسى التي زاولها حيث قال في مناسبة أخرى، «ليت كل شعب الرب أنبياء.»
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 23 تشرين الأول

«فَهُوَ (الروح القدس) لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.» (يوحنا 13:16، 14)

عندما قال الرب يسوع أن الروح القدس لا يتكلّم من نفسه، لم يكن قصده أن الروح القدس لن يشير أبداً إلى نفسه. بل بالحري، أن الروح القدس لن يتكلّم بسُلطته هو أو مستقلاً عن الله الآب. وهذا نابع من الكلمات التالية: «...كل ما يسمع يتكلّم به.» أي لن يتكلّم بمبادرة منه.

لكن بعد قول هذا ينبغي أن نضيف أن الروح القدس لا يتكلّم عادة من نفسه. إحدى ميزات عمل الروح القدس هي تمجيد المسيح.

قال يسوع، «ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.»

وهذا يعني أنه في كل مرّة نسمع خدمة تمجّد الرب يسوع المسيح، نَعلم بالتأكيد أنها من وحي الروح القدس. ومن ناحية أخرى، عندما نسمع رسائل تمجّد المتكلّم بدل تمجيد الرب، نَعلم بالتأكيد أن الروح قد أُحزِن. لا يمكننا أن نشهد لعظمة يسوع وعظمة المتكلّم في نفس الوقت.

«أعظم التعليم الروحاني يتحلّى باستمرار تقديم المسيح. هذا هو ثِقل عمل التعليم. لا يمكن للروح القدس أن يمكث على لا شيء بل على المسيح. يُسر بالحديث عنه. يفرح بتقديم فتنته وميزاته. وهكذا حين يخدم شخص بقوة روح الله، يكون أغلب الكلام عن المسيح بدل أي أمر آخر في خدمته. هنالك مكان صغير جداً لمنطق ولفكر الإنسان...هدف الروح الوحيد...يكون دوما وأبداً تقديم يسوع» (س. ه. ماكنتوش).

وفي نفس الموضوع يمكننا القول أن العالم الإنجيلي يجب أن يعيد النظر في تعريف المتكلّمين بتلاوة إنجازاتهم العلمية المسرفة وبدرجات الشرف اللاهوتية. ليس واقعياً أن ترفع إنساناً إلى علو السماء ثم تتوقّع منه أن يعظ بقوة الروح القدس.

هنالك امتحان لاختبار المواد المكتوبة إذا كانت تمجّد الرب يسوع. أتذكّر قراءة كتاب عن شخص وعمل الروح القدس. وقد اعتقدت في البداية أنه من الغرابة أن المؤلّف يمكث طويلاً في تعداد ميزات سلوك المسيح بدل الكلام عن الروح القدس. لكن تحقّقت أن هذه المقدمة كانت نظرة حقيقية لشخص وعمل الروح.

كتب إليوت جيم في مذكّراته، «لو كان البشر ممتلئين بالروح، لا يقوموا بتأليف الكتب في ذاك الموضوع، بل عن الشخص الذي جاء الروح ليظهره. هدف الله أن يعمل مع المسيح، وليس ملء الروح.»
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الأحد 24  تشرين الأول

«وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ. (رؤيا 15:20)

موضوع جهنم يُوَلّد في قلب الإنسان مقاومة شديدة. ويعبّر عن هذه المقاومة بالتساؤل، «كيف يمكن لإله المحبة أن يعزّز جهنّماّ أبدية؟»

لو كان بولس الرسول يجيب على هذا السؤال ربما كان يقول كبداية، «من أنت حتى تستجوب ضد الله؟» أو «ليكن الله صادقاً وكل إنسان كاذباً.» ما معناه: ليس للمخلوق حق ليشك في الخالق. إن كان الله يعزّز جهنّم أبدية، فعنده أسباب مشروعة لعمله هذا. ليس لنا حق لنشك في محبته أو عدله. لكن أُعطينا معلومات كافية في الكتاب المقدس لكي يبّرر الله في هذا الموضوع.

أولاً، نعلم أن الله لم يعمل جهنم للإنسان، بل لإبليس وملائكته (متى 41:25).

نعلم أيضاً أن الله لا يرغب في هلاك أحد، بل يدعو الجميع للتوبة (بطرس الثانية 9:3). ذهاب أي شخص إلى جهنّم يُحزن قلب الرب.

خطية الإنسان هي المشكلة. قداسة، بر وعدالة الله تتطلّب عقاب الخطية. الشرع الإلهي يقول، «النفس التي تخطيء تموت» (حزقيال 4:18). هذا ليس استبداداً من جهة الله. هذا هو الموقف الوحيد الذي يستطيع الكيان الإلهي أن يأخذه ضد الخطية.

كان من الممكن أن ينتهي الموضوع هنا. اقترف الإنسان الخطية فينبغي أن يموت.

لكن محبة الله تدخّلت. لكي لا يهلك الإنسان إلى الأبد، توجَّه الله إلى طرف مطلق ليُعدّ طريق الخلاص. أرسل ابنه الفريد ليموت بديلاً عن خطية الإنسان، ويدفع عقوبة الخطية. كان هذا نعمة عجيبة من جهة المخلّص أن يحمل في جسده خطايا الإنسان على الصليب.

والآن يقدّم الله حياة أبدية مجانية لكل من يتوب عن خطاياه ويؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح. لكنه لا يُخلّص الإنسان رغماً عنه. على الإنسان أن يختار طريق الحياة.

وبكل صراحة لا يوجد أي شيء آخر يمكن لِلّه أن يعمل. لقد عمل أكثر بكثير ممّا يتوقّع منه. إذا رفض الإنسان هذه الرحمة المجانية فلا بديل لها. فجهنّم هي الاختيار التلقائي لكل من يرفض السماء.

اتهام الله ولومه لتعزيز جهنم أبدية اتهام باطل وغير عادل. يتغاضى عن تفريغ الله للسماء من أفضل ما فيها لكي لا يعرف أسوأ ما في الأرض آلام بحيرة النار.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الأثنين 25 تشرين الأول

«يُوجَدْ مُحِبٌّ أَلْزَقُ مِنَ الأَخِ.» (أمثال 24:18)

صداقة المسيح موضوع يستدعي رد فعل دافئ في قلوب شعبه في كل مكان. عندما كان على الأرض، سخروا منه لأنه «صديق العشّارين والخطاة» (متى 19:11)، لكن المؤمنين قد أخذوا السخرية وقلبوها عنوان كرامة.

قبل ذهابه إلى الصليب، دعا الرب تلاميذه «أصدقاء». «أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ. لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي.» (يوحنا14:15، 15).

إحدى أحب الترانيم في هذا الموضوع هي «يا ترى أي صديق مثل فادينا الحبيب، يحمل الآثام عنّا وكذا الهمّ المذيب».

لماذا تصيب صداقة المسيح وتراً حسّاساً؟ أعتقد أن السبب الرئيسي يكمن في كون الإنسان وحيداً. يريد أن يكون محاطاً بأناس آخرين، لكن ليس من أصدقاء. أو يكون الإنسان منقطعاً عن الإتصال بالآخرين. وهذه هي عادة حال كبار السن الذين طال عمرهم عن أبناء جيلهم.

الوحدة قاسية. مضرّة للصحة الجسدية، العقلية والعاطفية. تقضم بمعنوياته، يكون متوتّر الأعصاب، تجعل الإنسان متعباً من الحياة. تؤدّي بالناس عادة إلى اليأس فيكونوا عرضة للتساهل مع الخطية أو يقوموا بأعمال متهوّرة غير عقلانية. ولهؤلاء الناس صداقة المسيح شافية كالبلسم.

وسبب آخر لأهمية صداقة المسيح هي أنها لا تفشل أبداً. طرق الإنسان تفشلنا أو تنساب في حياتنا لكن صداقة الرب ثابتة وحقيقية.

أصدقاؤنا الأرضيون يمكن أن يُفشلونا ويتركونا، يوم لطفاء وفي التالي مُحزِنون. لكن هذا الصديق لن يخدعنا أبداً. كم يحبّنا!

يسوع هو الصديق الألزق من الأخ. هو الصديق الذي يحبنا في كل وقت (أمثال 17:17).

حقيقة كون يسوع ليس حاضراً معنا في الجسد لا تحد من حقيقة صداقته.

يتكلّم إلينا من خلال كلمته، وبالصلاة نتكلّم إليه. وهكذا جعل من نفسه حقيقة لنا كصديق نحن بحاجة له. وبهذا يستجيب لصلواتنا،
أيها الرب يسوع، كن لي حقيقة حيّة منيراً، حاضراً لرؤيا الإيمان بادياً أكثر من أي غرض أرضي عزيزاً، قريباً يفوق أي قربى أرضية. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 26 تشرين الأول

«أيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، أَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ كَغُرَبَاءَ وَنُزَلاَءَ أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَنِ الشَّهَوَاتِ الْجَسَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي تُحَارِبُ النَّفْسَ.» (بطرس الأولى 11:2)

يذكّر بطرس قرّاءه أنهم غرباء وسيّاح، وهذا ما نحتاجه اليوم أكثر من أي وقت مضى. السيّاح هم أناس يتنقّلون من بلد إلى آخر. البلاد التي يعبرون بها ليست موطنهم، إنهم غرباء فيها. موطنهم هو البلد الذي يسافرون إليه.

سِمة السائح هي خيمة. وهكذا عندما نقرأ أن إبراهيم سكن في خيام مع إسحق ويعقوب، فهِم أنه اعتبر أرض كنعان بلداً غريباً (بالرغم من أن الله قد وعده بها). فسكن في مساكن مؤقتّة لأنه «لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْتَظِرُ الْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي لَهَا الأَسَاسَاتُ، الَّتِي صَانِعُهَا وَبَارِئُهَا اللهُ» (عبرانيين 10:11). إذاً فالسائح ليس مستوطناً. إنه في ارتحال دائم.

ولأنه مسافر إلى بلد بعيد، يحمل حملاً خفيفاً. لا يجيز لنفسه أن تؤخّره الأحمال من الممتلكات المادية. لا يسمح لنفسه بحمل أمتعة لا ضرورة لها. يجب أن يطرح عنه كل ما يعيق مسيرته.

سِمة أخرى للسائح هي أن يختلف عن الناس الذين يحيطون به والذين هم في موطنهم. لا يتمشّى معهم في أسلوب حياتهم، أو عاداتهم، أو حتى في عبادتهم. والسائح المسيحي يصغي لتحذيرات بطرس ليمتنع عن «الشهوات الجسدية التي تحارب النفس.» لا يسمح لخُلقه أن يتشكّل من محيطه. هو في العالم لكنه ليس منه. إنه عابر في بلد غريب دون تبنّي أعرافه وقيَمه.

إن كان يمر في بلد مُعاد، ينتبه أن لا يتصادق مع العدو. يُعد هذا عدم أمانة لقائده. يكون خائناً لمصلحته.
السائح المسيحي عابر في بلد مُعاد. لم يقدّم هذا البلد لسيدنا سوى الصليب والقبر. الصداقة مع هذا العالم يُعد خيانة للرب يسوع. صليب المسيح يقطع أي علاقات تربطنا بالعالم. لا نسعى وراء مديح العالم أو نخاف دينونته.

يستمد المؤمن قوة في رحلته بمعرفة أن مسيرة كل يوم تقرّبه مسافة ما من موطنه. ويَعلم أنه حالما يصل إلى وجهته سينسى جميع صعاب وأخطار الطريق*. ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الأربعاء 27 تشرين الأول

«لَيْسَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ يُونَانِيٌّ. لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.» (غلاطية 28:3)

مهم جداً عند قراءة عدد كهذا أن نعرف ما يُقصد به أو ما لا يُقصد به. وإلاّ سنجد أنفسنا نتبنّى مواقف غريبة تسيء لباقي الكتاب ولحقائق الحياة.

المفتاح لفهم هذا العدد يوجد في الكلمات «في المسيح يسوع». هذه الكلمات تصف وضعنا، أي، ما نحن عليه في نظر الله. لا تشير إلى الممارسات اليومية، أي، ما نحن في نظر أنفسنا أو في المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه.

فإذاً ما يقوله العدد هو أنه لا يهودي ولا يوناني في الوقوف أمام الله. كلاهما، المؤمن اليهودي والمؤمن الأممي، في المسيح يسوع ولذلك يقفان أمام الله في موقف نعمة مطلقة. لا أفضلية للواحد على الآخر. ولا يعني زوال الاختلافات الجسدية أو الطباع المختلفة.

في المسيح يسوع، لا عبد ولا حُر. يجد العبد نفس القبول الذي يجده الحُر بواسطة شخص وعمل المسيح. ومع هذا ففي الحياة اليومية يستمر الإختلاف الإجتماعي.

لا ذكَر ولا أنثى في المسيح يسوع. المرأة المؤمنة بالمسيح مقبولة بالحبيب، مبرّرة مجّاناً-تماماً مثل الرجل المؤمن. لها نفس الحرية للدخول إلى حضرة الله.

لكن هذا العدد ينبغي ألاّ يُفسَّر بالإشارة إلى الحياة اليومية. المميزّات الجنسية بين الرجل والمرأة تبقى على حالها. الأدوار لكل منهما تبقى على حالها-أب وأم. مراكز السُّلطة والخضوع لتلك السُّلطة التي عينَّها الرب تبقى على حالها-أُعطي الرجل مكان القيادة وأعُطيت المرأة مكانة الخضوع لسُلطة الرجل. يحدّد العهد الجديد ما بين خدمة الرجل وخدمة المرأة في الكنيسة (تيموثاوس الأولى 8:2، 12:2، كورنثوس الأولى 34:14، 35). يتوجّب على الذين يدافعون عن فكرة عدم وجود ذَكر أو أنثى في الكنيسة أن يحرّفوا الكتاب، يعينّوا دوافع غير مستحقّة للرسول بولس أو حتى يشكّكون في وحي هذه الكلمات في هذه الفقرة.

ما ينبغي أن يفهموه هو أن جميع الإختلافات العرقية، الإجتماعية والجنسية ملغيّة عند المثول في حضرة الرب ولكن ليس في الحياة اليومية. وينبغي أن يَعلموا أن لا علاقة لهذه الإختلافات بالأفضليات. ألأممي، العبد، المرأة ليسوا في مركز يقل عن اليهودي، الحُر أو الذَكر. بل ومن الممكن أن يتفوّقوا في طرق ما. بدل محاولة إعادة صياغة ترتيب الله في الخليقة وفي العناية، يجب أن يقبلوا ويفرحوا فيه. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس 28 تشرين الأول

«يُوجَدُ مَنْ يُفَرِّقُ فَيَزْدَادُ أيضاً وَمَنْ يُمْسِكُ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ اللاَّئِقِ وَإِنَّمَا إِلَى الْفَقْرِ.» (أمثال 24:11)

يطلعنا الروح القدس هنا على سِر مُفرح. وبِعَكس كل ما نتوقّع ولكنه واقع لا مُتغيّر. السر هو: كل ما أعطيت أكثر، تزداد. وكل ما خزنت أكثر يقل ما عندك. الكَرَم يضاعف نفسه. البُخل يولّد الفقر. «ما أعطيت، عندي، ما أنفقت، كان عندي، وما خبّأت، خسرت.»

لا يعني هذا أنك تحصد بقدر ما تزرع، أو أن الوكيل الأمين يصبح غنياً مادياً. يمكن أن يزرع دولارات ويحصد نفوساً. يمكن أن يزرع لطفاً ويحصد صداقة. يمكن أن يزرع حناناً ويحصد محبة.

وهذا يعني أن الكريم يحصد مكافآت لا يعرفها الغير. تَصِله رسالة تخبره أن المبلغ الذي تبرع به سد حاجة شديدة في الوقت المناسب وبالمبلغ المطلوب. يَعلم أن كتاباً قد اشتراه لأحد الشباب المؤمنين استعمله الله ليُغيّر اتجاه حياة أحدهم. يسمع أن معاملته اللطيفة التي قام بها بإسم يسوع المسيح كانت حلقة في سلسلة خلاص ذلك الشخص. فهو مبتهج جداً. فرحه لا يعرف الحدود. لن يبدّل مكانه مع آخرين يبدو أنهم يملكون أكثر منه.

الناحية الثانية من هذا الحق هي أن التخزين يؤدّي إلى الفقر. في الحقيقة نحن لا نلاقي المتعة في المال المودَع في المصارف. ربما يخدعنا بشعور زائف من الأمان، لكنه لن يمنحنا فرحاً دائماً وحقيقياً. إن أي فائدة نحصل عليها تكون هزيلة ولا تقارن أبداً مع الفرح الذي يجلبه المال المُستعمل لمجد الرب يسوع، والبركات التي يحصل عليها الأفراد. الرجل الذي يحتفظ بماله أكثر ممّا يجب، يمكن أن يكون له رصيد كبير في المصرف، يكون رصيد فرحه قليلاً في هذه الحياة، ورصيداً صغيراً في مصرف السماء.

ليس القصد من عدد هذا اليوم أن يعلّمنا مبدأ إلهياً فقط بل أيضاً ليضع أمامنا تحدياً إلهياً. يقول لنا الرب، «تأكّد بنفسك. أتِح لي استعمال خبزك وسمكك. أعلم أنك كنت تريد أن تأكلها بنفسك. لكن إن سلّمتها لي، سيكون كفاية لطعامك ولآلاف غيرك. ستشعر بالحرج أن تأكل أنت بينما يجلس حولك الكثيرون يراقبونك. لكن فكر بالارتياح الذي تشعر به حينما تَعلم أنني استعملت طعامك لإشباع الآلاف.»

قال شارلز واردسورث:
«كل ما ننفقه على أنفسنا يضيع هباء، أما ما نقرضه للرب يصبح كنزاً لا ينفذ، لأن كل شيئ من عندك.»
*​


----------



## happy angel (28 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *
> آمين
> أشكرك ماما
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## happy angel (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*
تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه29 تشرين الأول


«وَأَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ مَعِيشَةُ الْعَالَمِ، وَنَظَرَ أَخَاهُ مُحْتَاجاً، وَأَغْلَقَ أَحْشَاءهُ عَنْهُ، فَكَيْفَ تَثْبُتُ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِيهِ؟» (يوحنا الأولى 17:3)

لا يعقل أن يكون هناك دواء للسرطان ولا تشارك به الأوساط الطبية جميع مرضى السرطان في العالم. إمساك الدواء عن الآخرين يكون بمثابة خيانة قاسية ونقص غير إنساني في الشفقة. يرسم الرسول يوحنا صورة مشابهة في المجال الروحي. إليك رجل مؤمن قد جمع مبلغاً لا بأس به من الثروة. يعيش حياة ترف، سعة وهدوء. ويحيط به عالم بفاقة روحية ومادية كبيرة. ملايين من البشر في العالم لم يسمعوا الإنجيل.

يعيشون في ظلمة، خرافات وبؤس. يعاني العديدون منهم وطأة الجوع، الحرب والكوارث الطبيعية. أمّا صاحب الثروة فيتناسى كل هذه الحاجات. يمكنه أن يسد أنين الباكين، والبشرية المتألّمة. يمكنه المساعدة لو شاء ذلك، لكنه يفضل أن يتمسّك بماله.

وهنا يُفجَّر يوحنا قذيفته ويسأل، «كيف يمكن لمحبة الله أن تسكن فيه؟» والسؤال طبعاً يلمّح إلى أن محبة الله لا تسكن فيه. فإذا كانت محبة الله لا تسكن فيه، يكون سبباً للشك في كونه مؤمناً حقيقياً. وهذا خطير جداً.

تمجّد الكنيسة اليوم صاحب المال، تعيّنه عضواً في مجلس الشيوخ، ويقدّموه إلى جميع الضيوف. والرأي السائد يقول، «حسن أن نرى مؤمنين أثرياء.» لكن يوحنا يسأل، «لو كان مؤمناً حقيقياً، فكيف يمكنه أن يمسك لنفسه كل ذلك الفائض من الثروة بينما الكثيرون يتضوّرون جوعاً؟» يبدو أن هذا العدد يضطرّنا أن نأخذ أحد مسارَين للعمل. من ناحية واحدة يمكننا أن نرفض المعنى البسيط لكلمات الرسول يوحنا، نخنق صوت الضمير وندين الشخص الذي يجرؤ على الوعظ بهذه الرسالة. أو أن نقبل الكلمة بكل تواضع، ونستعمل ثروتنا لسد حاجة أخينا، ويكون ضميرنا خال من استياء الله والإنسان.

يرضى المؤمن بمستوى متواضع من المعيشة حتى أن كل ما يفوق ذلك يذهب لعمل الرب ويستطيع أن يحيا بسلام مع الله ومع أخيه المحتاج.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأمل فى منتهى الروعة يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا أمى*


----------



## happy angel (28 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تأمل فى منتهى الروعة يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا أمى*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 30 تشرين الأول


«لَيْسَ لِي فَرَحٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا: أَنْ أَسْمَعَ عَنْ أَوْلاَدِي أَنَّهُمْ يَسْلُكُونَ بِالْحَقِّ.» (رسالة يوحنا الثالثة 4)

لم يكن الرسول يوحنا غير مدرك للفرح الشخصي الذي يتأتّى جراء ربح النفوس. يأتي بفرح روحي عظيم عند المجيء بخاطئ إلى الرب يسوع. لكن بالنسبة ليوحنا، الفرح الذي يفوق هذا أن يرى أولاده بالإيمان مستمرّين بالثبات في الرب.

كتب الدكتور م. دهان، «كان في خدمتي أوقات أقول فيها، أعظم فرح المؤمن هو أن يقود نفساً للمسيح. ومع مرور السنين، غيرّت فكري...لأن الكثيرين الذين فرحنا باعترافهم، سقطوا سريعاً وتبدّل فرحنا بحزن شديد وأسى. لكن وبعد مرور سنوات نجد المؤمنين ينمون بالنعمة، يسلكون بالحق- هذا هو الفرح الأعظم.»

عندما طُلب من ليروي إيمز أن يخبر بأعظم فرح من أي أمر آخر في الحياة قال، «عندما ينمو شخص أتيت به للمسيح ينمو ويتقدّم في حياة القداسة والإثمار، تلميذاً ناضجاً يسعى إلى المجيء بالآخرين إلى المسيح ويساعدهم بدوره.»

ليس غريباً أن يكون هذا أعظم فرح. فللروحيات ما يقابلها في الطبيعيات. هنالك فرح عظيم عند ولادة طفل، لكن هنالك عادة سؤال يفرض نفسه، «كيف سيكون حاله عندما يكبر؟» كم يكون سرور الأبوين عندما ينضج ويظهر أنه رجل صاحب شخصية متميزّة وإنجازات باهرة! وهكذا نقرأ في أمثال 16،15:23: «يَا ابْنِي إِنْ كَانَ قَلْبُكَ حَكِيماً يَفْرَحُ قَلْبِي أَنَا أيضاً وَتَبْتَهِجُ كِلْيَتَايَ إِذَا تَكَلَّمَتْ شَفَتَاكَ بِالْمُسْتَقِيمَاتِ.»

الدرس العملي الذي ينبثق من كل هذا هو أننّا ينبغي ألاّ نكتفي بأساليب التبشير والتلمذة السطحية. إن كنا نريد أولاداً يسلكون بالحق ينبغي أن نكون مستعدّين لنسكب حياتنا في حياتهم، عمليّة مُكلفِة تتضمّن الصلاة، الإرشاد، التشجيع، النصح والتقويم. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2010)

> «يَا  ابْنِي إِنْ كَانَ قَلْبُكَ حَكِيماً يَفْرَحُ قَلْبِي أَنَا أيضاً  وَتَبْتَهِجُ كِلْيَتَايَ إِذَا تَكَلَّمَتْ شَفَتَاكَ  بِالْمُسْتَقِيمَاتِ.»


*
رااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا أمى*


----------



## happy angel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *
> رااااااااااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا أمى*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 31 تشرين الأول


«الاِبْنُ الْحَكِيمُ يَسُرُّ أَبَاهُ وَالاِبْنُ الْجَاهِلُ حُزْنُ أُمِّهِ.» (أمثال 1:10)

ما الذي يقرّر إن كان الابن سيكون حكيماً أو جاهلاً؟ ما هي العوامل التي تقرّر أن يصبح يوحنا أو يهوذا؟
تدريب الآباء بلا شك اعتبار مهم. وهذا يتضمّن تأسيساً جذرياً في الكتب المقدسة. التأثير المقدس للكلمة لا يمكن المغالاة به؟

يتضمّن بيتاً محصّناً بالصلاة. والدة أحد المبشّرين الإنجيليين تنسب حفظه من الشر الأخلاقي أو العقائدي إلى حقيقة «بليَت ركبتاها في الصلاة لأجله.»

يعني التأديب الحازم ليتعلّم الولد الطاعة والخضوع للسلطة. نسمع اليوم صرخات مرتفعة ضد التربية الحازمة، لكن قد تحطّمت أنفُس لا حصر لها بالتدليل أكثر ممّا باستعمال القضيب. (أمثال 24:13، 13:23، 14) يعني تجهيز الولد بأمان المعرفة أنه محبوب. ينبغي إيقاع العقاب كعمل ينم عن المحبة وليس عن الغضب.

يعني أن يقوم الوالدان بتجهيز المثال الحي عمّا يؤمنان به. المُرآة في الدين أثبتت أنها حجر عثرة للعديد من أولاد الأهل المؤمنين.

لكن هنالك أيضاً مكان لإرادة الولد. عندما يترك البيت يتمتّع بالحرية ليتخذ قراراته بنفسه. وغالبا ما يختلف الأولاد كلياً عن بعضهم حتى الذين تربّوا تحت ذات الشروط وفي نفس البيت.

يجب مواجهة حقيقتين في الحياة. ألأولى أن معظم الناس يطلبون أن يتذوقوا طعم العالم بأنفسهم. والأخرى هي أن معظم الناس يفضلون أن يتعلّموا من خلال العار والخزي أكثر منه عن طريق المشورة الحكيمة.

الآباء الحكماء لا يمارسون الضغط على أولادهم ليقوموا باعتراف الإيمان. إذا رغبوا في المجيء إلى الرب ينبغي تشجيعهم. لكن إذا أُجبروا على الاعتراف الكاذب، يتخلّوا عن ذلك الاعتراف في سنين تالية ويكون من الصعب ربحهم للرب.

إن كان الآباء المؤمنون قد بذلوا جهدهم ليربّوا أولادهم في خوف وتحذير الرب، لكي يتحطّم هذا الولد فيما بعد، فما الفائدة؟ ينبغي أن يتذكّروا أن الفصل الأخير لم يكتب بعد. لا تصعب حالة على الرب. بالصلاة المستمرّة والمُخلِصة وبالحفاظ على قنوات الإتصال مفتوحة يمكن أن يشهدوا رجوع ولدهم العاق. وفي حالات أخرى فإن صلوات الوالدين قد استجيبت بعد أن انتقلوا هم أنفسهم إلى بيتهم ليكونوا مع الرب.​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2010)

> الآباء  الحكماء لا يمارسون الضغط على أولادهم ليقوموا باعتراف الإيمان. إذا رغبوا  في المجيء إلى الرب ينبغي تشجيعهم. لكن إذا أُجبروا على الاعتراف الكاذب،  يتخلّوا عن ذلك الاعتراف في سنين تالية ويكون من الصعب ربحهم للرب.


*تأمل رااااااااااااائع ومهم جدآآآآآآآآآآ لكل أسرة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا أمى*


----------



## happy angel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تأمل رااااااااااااائع ومهم جدآآآآآآآآآآ لكل أسرة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا أمى*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## happy angel (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 1 تشرين الأول


«أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ أَمْرَ الْغَدِ! لأَنَّهُ مَا هِيَ حَيَاتُكُمْ؟ إِنَّهَا بُخَارٌ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ.» (يعقوب 14:4)

يصرّ الروح القدس على تذكير الإنسان الهالك بين وقت وآخر بحياته القصيرة التي ينصّ عليها الإنجيل. باستعمال التشبيهات المتكرّرة يذكّرنا الرب أن أيامنا قصيرة وتمر بسرعة.

فمثلاً يشبه الحياة بالريح (أيوب 7:7)، نوجد وبعد لحظة نرحل ولا نعود. يردّد صاحب المزامير قائلاً «ريح تذهب ولا تعود» (مزمور 39:78).

يذكّر بلداد دون نجاح أيوب أن «أيامنا على الأرض ظل» (أيوب 9:8)، وتتردّد نفس الصورة في مزمور 11:102، «أيامي كظل مائل.» الظل سريع الزوال، يدوم لوقت قصير.

يشبّه أيوب حياته بورقة شجر (أيوب 25:13)، هشّة، ضعيفة وذاوية، ويابسة كالقش، تتقاذفها الريح. يطلب أشعياء رحمة الرب ويذكّره قائلاً «ذبلنا كورقة» (أشعياء 6:64).

يصف داود أيامه كأشبار (مزمور 5:39)، بعرض كف يده. يرى الحياة كرحلة تطول عشرة سنتمترات.
يصوّر موسى، رجل الله، الحياة كسِنة (مزمور 5:90)، يمر فيها الوقت دون إدراك له.

في نفس المكان يتكّلم موسى عن الناس وحياتهم كعشب: «بِالْغَدَاةِ كَعُشْبٍ يَزُولُ. بِالْغَدَاةِ يُزْهِرُ فَيَزُولُ. عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يُجَزُّ فَيَيْبَسُ» (مزمور 6،5:90).

وبعد عدّة قرون يستعمل داود نفس التشبيه في وصف الزوال: «الإِنْسَانُ مِثْلُ الْعُشْبِ أَيَّامُهُ. كَزَهْرِ الْحَقْلِ كَذَلِكَ يُزْهِرُ. لأَنَّ رِيحاً تَعْبُرُ عَلَيْهِ فَلاَ يَكُونُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ مَوْضِعُهُ بَعْدُ (مزمور16،15:103). وكما قال سبيرجن «يُزرع العشب، ينمو، يتطاير، يقطع ويمضي.» وباختصار هذه هي الحياة.

وأخيراً يضيف يعقوب شهادته أن الحياة ما هي إلاّ بخاراً (يعقوب 14:4)، يظهر قليلاً ثم يضمحلّ.
هذه الكثرة من التشبيهات لها هدفان. أولاً، ينبغي أن تحفّز غير المؤمنين على الإدراك أن الحياة قصيرة فيدركوا أهمية استعدادهم لملاقاة الرب. ثانياً، ينبغي أن تدفع المؤمنين ليحصوا أيامهم لينالوا قلب حكمة (مزمور 12:90). وينتج عن ذلك حياة تقوى وتكريس للمسيح في حياةَ تستمر إلى الأبد. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> *إِنَّهَا بُخَارٌ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ.» (يعقوب 14:4)*


----------



## happy angel (31 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


>



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 2 تشرين الثاني

«إِذاً يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ كُونُوا رَاسِخِينَ غَيْرَ مُتَزَعْزِعِينَ مُكْثِرِينَ فِي عَمَلِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ تَعَبَكُمْ لَيْسَ بَاطِلاً فِي الرَّبِّ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 58:15)

ليس غريباً أن يثْبط عزم شخص في خدمته لأجل الرب ويتوقّف عن الخدمة. أعتقد أن معظمنا قد مر في هذه التجربة في وقت من الأوقات. لذلك، في قراءة اليوم، أود أن أشارككم بأربع فقرات كانت لي تشجيعاً هائلاً ومنعتني من الاعتزال. الأولى من أشعياء 4:49، «أَمَّا أَنَا فَقُلْتُ عَبَثاً تَعِبْتُ. بَاطِلاً وَفَارِغاً أَفْنَيْتُ قُدْرَتِي. لَكِنَّ حَقِّي عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ وَعَمَلِي عِنْدَ إِلَهِي.» هنالك لحظات، ولكنها قليلة لحسن الحظ، تأتي بعد مرور سنوات طويلة من الخدمة للرب تبدو كأنها تتبخّر إلى لا شيء. يبدو كأن كل عملنا كان مجهوداً ضائعاً. وقد يبدو أن «عمل المحبة قد ضاع.» لكن لا، ليس الأمر كذلك. يؤكّد لنا عدد اليوم أن الله عادل ويؤمّن لنا مكافأة ملوكية. لن يضيع عبثاً أي عمل يُعمل لأجله.

الفقرة الثانية من أشعياء 10:55و11 «لأَنَّهُ كَمَا يَنْزِلُ الْمَطَرُ وَالثَّلْجُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بَلْ يُرْوِيَانِ الأَرْضَ وَيَجْعَلاَنِهَا تَلِدُ وَتُنْبِتُ وَتُعْطِي زَرْعاً لِلزَّارِعِ وَخُبْزاً لِلآكِلِ، هَكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي. لاَ تَرْجِعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ.» نجاح العاملين على توزيع كلمة الله الحية مضمون. النتائج مضمونة. كلمته لا تقاوَم. كما أن جيوش الأرض لا يمكنهم منع المطر والثلج من السقوط، هكذا لا تستطيع جميع جيوش إبليس والإنسان أن يمنعوا كلمة الله من التقدّم وإحداث ثورة في حياة البشر. نحن مع الجانب المنتصر.

ثم هنالك التشجيع العظيم في متى 40:10، «مَنْ يَقْبَلُكُمْ يَقْبَلُنِي وَمَنْ يَقْبَلُنِي يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.» هل زجرك أحد بسبب شهادتك المسيحية؟ أو نبذك؟ أو سخر منك؟ هل أوصد أحدهم الباب في وجهك؟ لا تأخذ المسألة شخصياً. عندما يرفضونك، فإنهم في الواقع يرفضون المخلّص. الطريقة التي يعاملك بها الناس هي نفس الطريقة التي يعاملون بها الرب. كم هو جميل أن تكون على علاقة قريبة مع ابن الله.

وهنالك طبعا كورنثوس الأولى 58:15 (في أعلى الصفحة). كان بولس يقدّم حقيقة القيامة. لو كانت هذه كل الحياة، فإن تعَبنا يكون عبثاً. لكن هنالك أمجاد أبدية وراء القبر. كل ما يُعمل باِسم الرب يُكافأُ هناك. لن تكون هناك خدمة غير مثمرة أو بلا جدوى.

الخدمة المسيحية هي أكثر مجداً من جميع الدعوات. لا يوجد أبداً سبب شرعي للاعتزال. التشجيع من كلمة الله كافٍ ليحفظنا من التقهقر. *​


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء 3 تشرين الثاني



«وَلَكِنَّ أَسَاسَ اللهِ الرَّاسِخَ قَدْ ثَبَتَ، إِذْ لَهُ هَذَا الْخَتْمُ. يَعْلَمُ الرَّبُّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ لَهُ. وَلْيَتَجَنَّبِ الإِثْمَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُسَمِّي اسْمَ الْمَسِيحِ.» (تيموثاوس الثانية 19:2)

حتى في أيام الرسل كان هناك ارتباك في ديانات العالم. كان اثنان يعلّمان عقيدة غريبة وهي أن قيامة المؤمنين قد انتهت. تبدو هذه الفكرة جنونية لنا. لكنها كانت جدية بما فيه الكفاية لتقلب إيمان بعض الناس. يبرز السؤال الطبيعي، «هل كان هذان الشخصان مؤمنين حقيقيين؟»

وكثيراً ما نواجه هذا السؤال في أيامنا. ها رجل دين بارز ينكر الولادة العذراوية. مدرِّس في كلية اللاهوت يعلّم أن الكتاب المقدس يحتوي أخطاء عديدة. طالب في الجامعة يدّعي أن الخلاص بالنعمة بالإيمان لكن يتمسّك بالمحافظة على يوم السبت كضرورة للخلاص. رجل أعمال يخبر عن اختبار خلاصه لكنه يبقى عضوا في كنيسة تكرّم الرموز وتعلِّم أن الخلاص بالأسرار المقدسة، ويدّعي قائدها أنه معصوم عن الخطأ في شؤون الدين والأخلاق. هل هؤلاء مؤمنون حقيقيون؟

لنكون صريحين جداً، إن هناك حالات لا يمكننا التحديد بالضبط سواء كان الشخص مؤمناً حقيقياً أو مزيفاً. بين الصحيح والخطأ، بين الأسود والأبيض. هنالك منطقة رمادية لا يمكننا الجزم فيها. الله وحده يعلم.

الشيء الوحيد الأكيد في عالم الشكوك هو أساس الله. كل ما يبنيه ثابت وراسخ. وعلى هذا الأساس نُقِشَ شيئان. الواحد يمثِّل الجانب الإلهي والآخر الإنساني. الأول إعلان والآخر وصايا.

الجانب الإلهي يعني أن الله يعلم مَن هُم خاصّته. يعلم مَن هُم الذين ينتمون له حقيقة حتى ولو كانت أعمالهم ليست دائماً كما ينبغي أن تكون. من الجهة الأخرى يعرف عن كل تظاهر ورياء من طرف الذين يُظهرون الخارج وليس حقيقتهم المخفية. ربما لا يمكننا التمييز ما بين الخراف والجداء، لكن الله يستطيع ويُفرِّق.

أمّا الناحية البشرية فهي أن كل من يدعو باِسم الرب يسوع ينبغي أن يبتعد عن الإثم. وبهذا يبرهن الشخص حقيقة اعترافه. كل من يستمرّ في الخطية يخسر مصداقيّته فيما يختص بإدعائه أنه مؤمن.

هذا هو إذاً مصدرنا، عندما يصعبْ علينا الأمر التمييز ما بين الحنطة والزوان. الرب يعرف خاصته. كل الذين يدَّعون اٌلايمان يمكنهم أن يظهروا ذلك للآخرين عن طريق انفصالهم عن الخطية. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 نوفمبر 2010)

> هذا هو  إذاً مصدرنا، عندما يصعبْ علينا الأمر التمييز ما بين الحنطة والزوان. الرب  يعرف خاصته. كل الذين يدَّعون اٌلايمان يمكنهم أن يظهروا ذلك للآخرين عن  طريق انفصالهم عن الخطية.


*ميرسى يا أمى للتأمل الرائع دة
ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (3 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ميرسى يا أمى للتأمل الرائع دة
> ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 4  تشرين الثاني


«بِهَذَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ ظَاهِرُونَ وَأَوْلاَدُ إِبْلِيسَ. كُلُّ مَنْ لاَ يَفْعَلُ الْبِرَّ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكَذَا مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ.» (يوحنا الأولى 10:3)

قبل سنوات عديدة كانت العادة أن يحتفظ كل بيت بألبوم العائلة في غرفة الضيوف. كان مغلّفاً بقماش جلديّ ومزيّن بنقوش ذهبية بارزة. حزام من الجلد مع مشبَّك يلتف حول الألبوم ويقفله جيّداً. كانت الصفحات من الورق المقوّى المزيّن بعيّنات من الزهور وأطرافه مطليّة باللون ذهبي. وعلى كل جانب من هذه الصفحات كانت تُلصق بعض الصور. وعندما كان الضيوف يتصفّحون الصور كانوا يطلقون عبارات مثل، «أسعد يشبه جدّته في هذه الصورة» أو «تَحمِل سارة سِمات العائلة».

رسالة يوحنا الأولى تذكّرني بألبوم صور العائلة القديم لأنه يصوِّر كل من هم في عائلة الله ويحملون شبّه العائلة. لكن يتكلّم هنا عن شبَه روحي وأخلاقي وليس جسدي.

يوجد على الأقل ثماني نواحٍ «يشبه» المؤمنون فيها بعضهم البعض روحياً. الأولى أن جميعهم يُقرّون بنفس الاعتراف عن يسوع، يعترفون أنه المسيح، أي المسيا أو الممسوح (يوحنا الأولى 2:4، 1:5). بالنسبة لهم يسوع والمسيح نفس الشخص الواحد.

جميع المؤمنين يحبّون الله (2:5). مع أن هذه المحبة تكون أحياناً ضعيفة، ألا أنه يوجد وقت يستطيع المؤمن فيه أن يرفع بصره إلى الأعلى إلى وجه الله ويقول، «أنت تعلم أني أحبك.»

جميع المؤمنين يحبّون الإخوة (10:2، 10:3، 14، 7:4، 12). هذه السِمة مشتركة لكل الذين انتقلوا من الموت إلى الحياة. لأنهم يحبون الله، يحبون كل المولودين من الله.

يتميَّز كل الذين يحبون الله بالمحافظة على وصاياه (24:3). طاعتهم مدفوعة بمحبة الذي بذل كل شيء لأجلهم وليس بدافع الخوف من العقاب.

لا يمارس المؤمنون الخطية (6:3، 9، 18:5). نعم، يقترفون أعمال الخطية لكن الخطية لا تُهيْمن بقوة على حياتهم. ليسوا بلا خطية ولكن خطاياهم قليلة.

أعضاء عائلة الله يمارسون البرّ (29:2، 7:3). ليس فقط أنهم لا يقترفون الخطية كعادة-يمكن أن يكون هذا سلبياً وخاملاً. يمدّون يداً للآخرين بأعمال البرّ-هذا إيجابي وفعاّل.

السِمة السابعة لأعضاء عائلة الله هي أنهم لا يحبون العالم (15:2). يدركون أن العالم مكوّن من أنظمة مصمّمه لمقاومة اللّه، وكونك صديقاً للعالم يعني أنك عدوٌ لِلّه.

وأخيراً المؤمن يتغلّب على العالم بالإيمان (4:5). ينظرون إلى ما هو أبعد من خديعة الأشياء الفانية إلى الأشياء الباقية الأبدية. يعيشون لأمورٍ لا تُرى وأبدية. *​


----------



## happy angel (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الجمعه 5 تشرين الثاني


«وَلَكَ إِيمَانٌ وَضَمِيرٌ صَالِحٌ.» (تيموثاوس الأولى 19:1)



ذا الضمير عبارة عن جهاز مراقبة منحه الله للإنسان ليصادق على كل سلوك جيّد ويحتج على كل ما هو خطأ. عندما أخطأ آدم وحواء، أدانهما ضميرهما وعرفا أنهما عريانان.

مثل باقي أعضاء الإنسان الطبيعية، تأثَّر الضمير بدخول الخطية بحيث لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه دائماً. الحكمة القديمة «دع ضميرك يكون مرشدك» لم يعد قانوناً ثابتاً. لكن في معظم فساد الأخلاق لا يزال الضمير يضيء إشاراته الحمراء والخضراء.

عند الإيمان يتطهّر ضمير الشخص من أعمال ميّتة بدم المسيح (عبرانيين 14:9). وهذا يعني أنه لم يعُد يعتمد على أعماله ليقدّم له موقفاً مستحسناً أمام الله. قلبه مرشوش من ضمير شرّير (عبرانيين 22:10) لأنه يعلم أن مشكلة الخطية قد وَجدَت حلّها إلى الأبد بواسطة عمل المسيح. لا يدينه الضمير فيما بعد بما يختص بالذنب والدينونة والخطية.

من الآن فصاعداً يتوق المؤمن إلى ضميرٍ خالٍ من الإزعاج من جهة الله أو الإنسان (أعمال 16:24). يتوق إلى ضميرٍ صالح (تيموثاوس الأولى 5:1،19، عبرانيين 18:13، بطرس الأولى 16:3). ويتوق لضمير طاهر (تيموثاوس الأولى 9:3).

ضمير المؤمن بحاجة للتعليم من روح الله من خلال كلمة الله. وبهذه الطريقة يطوّر حساسية عالية تجاه مجالات مشكوك فيها في السلوك المسيحي.

المؤمنون الكثيرو الشكوك في أمور غير صحيحة أو مغلوطة في ذاتها يملكون ضمائر ضعيفة. إن عملوا شيئاً تدينه ضمائرهم، يقعون بالخطية (رومية 23:14) وبذلك ينجّسون ضمائرهم (كورنثوس الأولى 7:8).

يُشبِه الضمير رباطاً من المطّاط. كلّما شددته أكثر يفقد من ليونته أكثر. وهكذا يمكن أن يُخنَق الضمير. يستطيع الإنسان أن يحلّل سلوكه الخاطئ بأن يجعل ضميره يقول ما يريده أن يقول.

غير المؤمنين يمكن أن يملكوا ضمائر موسومة (تيموثاوس الأولى2:4)، كأنها موسومة بالحديد الساخن (مكويّة). وباستمرار رفضهم لصوت الضمير، يصِلون في النهاية إلى مرحلة يفقدون فيها الحسّ. لا يُزعجهُم فيما بعد اقتراف الخطية (أفسس 19:4). *​


----------



## happy angel (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*
تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 6 تشرين الثاني



«وَمَفْدِيُّو الرَّبِّ يَرْجِعُونَ وَيَأْتُونَ إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ فَرَحٌ أَبَدِيٌّ. ابْتِهَاجٌ وَفَرَحٌ يُدْرِكَانِهِمْ. يَهْرُبُ الْحُزْنُ وَالتَّنَهُّدُ.» (أشعياء 11:51)

خلفية العدد، تنظر نبوّة أشعياء إلى المستقبل حيث يرجع بفرح شعب الله المختار بعد سبعين سنة من السبي في بابل. يمكن أيضاً أن تشير هذه إلى التجديد المستقبلي حين يجمعهم المسيّا في البلاد، من كل أنحاء العالم.

وهذا أيضاً يكون وقت فرح عظيم. لكن في مفهوم أوسع، نكون مُحقّين في تطبيق هذا العدد على اختطاف الكنيسة. نستيقظ على صراخ الربّ، على صوت رئيس الملائكة، وبوق الله، عندما تقوم أجساد جميع المفديّين عبر الأجيال من القبور. المؤمنون الأحياء، يتغيرّون في لحظة، فينضمّون إليهم ليصعدوا لملاقاة الرب في الهواء. ثم تبدأ المسيرة الكبيرة نحو بيت الآب. من الممكن أن تكون كل الطريق مليئة بأجواق من الملائكة.

على رأس المسيرة يقف الفادي نفسه، يندفع بانتصار مجيد على الموت وعلى القبر. ثم يتبعه المفديون، من كل قبيلة، ولسان، وشعب وأمةّ. ربوات، وربوات ربوات، يرنّمون بكل كمال، «مُسْتَحِقٌّ هُوَ الْحَمَلُ الْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ وَالْغِنَى وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ وَالْبَرَكَةَ.» كل واحد من هذه الجموع هو بمثابة نصب تذكاري لنعمة الله العجيبة. كل منهم قد إفتدي من الخطية ومن عارها، وصار خليقة جديدة بالمسيح يسوع. مرّ بعضهم بآلام شديدة بسبب إيمانهم، آخرون بذلوا حياتهم لأجل المخلّص. لكن اختفت الآن كل آثار الجروح والتشويهات، والقدّيسون في أجسادهم العديمة الموت والممجّدة. إبراهيم وموسى في وسطهم، وأيضاً داود وسليمان. هناك بطرس المحبوب، يعقوب، يوحنا وبولس. مارتن لوثر، جون ويسلي. جون نوكس وجون كالفن. لكنهم ليسوا مجهولين كبعض أولاد الله المختبئين، غير معروفين على الأرض، لكنهم معروفين للسماء*​.


----------



## happy angel (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاحد 7 تشرين الثاني


«اذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ وَإِلَى أَهْلِكَ وَأَخْبِرْهُمْ كَمْ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ.» (مرقس 19:5)

في بداية خلاصنا نعتقد أن الأمر بسيط جداً وجميل حتّى أننا نعتقد أن كل أقاربنا يريدون أن يؤمنوا بالمخلّص عندما نخبرهم. وبدلاً من ذلك نجد في بعض الحالات أنهم يُقاوِمون، شاكين ومعادين. يتصرّفون وكأننا قد اقترفنا خيانة ضدّهم. وحين نجد أنفسنا بجوّ مثل هذا، يكون ردّ فعلنا غالباً بطرق تعيق مجيئهم إلى المسيح.

وفي بعض الأحيان نردّ بعنف ثم نصبح منعزلين ومزاجيين. أو ننتقِد حياة عدم الإيمان فيهم متناسين أنهم لا يمتلكون القوة الإلهية اللازمة ليسلكوا بالمستوى المسيحي. يسهُل في مثل هذه الأوضاع أن نعطي انطباعاً أننا نعتبر أنفسنا أعلى منهم مرتبة. وبما أنهم سوف يتّهموننا بأننا نقول أننا «أقدس منهم» فينبغي أن نتجنّب إعطاءهم سبباً عادلاً لهذا الإتهام.

خطأ آخر نقترفه هو محاولة إجبارهم على قبول الإنجيل. بسبب محبّتنا الكبيرة لهم وغيرتنا على أرواحهم، نُبعدهم بكرازتنا الهجومية.

أمر واحد يؤدّي إلى آخر. نفشل في ممارسة خضوع المحبة لوالدينا، كأن إيماننا المسيحي أعتقنا من واجب إطاعتهم. ثم نزيد من ابتعادنا عن البيت، قضاء الوقت في خدمات الكنيسة وبصحبة المؤمنين. وهذا بدوره يزيد من امتعاضهم من الكنيسة ومن المؤمنين. عندما شفى يسوع المسكون بالأرواح الشريرة، لجيئون، قال له أن يذهب إلى بيته ويخبر أصدقاءه بما صنع به الرب. هذا أول ما ينبغي أن يعمله- يقدّم شهادة بسيطة، متواضعة، صادرة عن محبة للإيمان الجديد.

ويصاحب هذا شهادة الحياة المتغيِّرة. لنجعل نورنا يضيء قدّامهم لكي يروا أعمالنا الحسنة ويمجّدوا أبانا الذي في السموات (متى 16:5).

وهذا يعني إظهار إكرام جديد، خضوع، محبة واحترام لوالدينا، نقبل نصيحتهم ما لم تتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس. ينبغي أن نكون متعاونين أكثر في البيت ممّا كنا في السابق- نحافظ على نظافة وترتيب غرفتنا، نغسل الأطباق، ونُخرج النفايات، نعمل كل هذا دون أن يُطلب ذلك منّا.

ويعني أيضاً تقبُّل الانتقاد بكل صبر دون المعاملة بالمثل. سيُصعقون من روح الانكسار الجديدة، وخاصة إن لم يشهدوا ذلك من قبل. قليل من اللطف يساعد على كسر المقاومة- رسائل تقدير، معايدات، مكالمات هاتفية وهدايا. بدل عزل أنفسنا عن والدينا ينبغي أن نقضي وقتاً معهم محاولين تقوية الروابط. ومن ثم ربّما يقبلون دعوة لمرافقتنا إلى الكنيسة- وأخيراً يكرسّون حياتهم للرب يسوع المسيح. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

> ي*صاحب هذا شهادة الحياة المتغيِّرة. لنجعل نورنا يضيء قدّامهم لكي يروا أعمالنا الحسنة ويمجّدوا أبانا الذي في السموات (متى 16:5).
> 
> وهذا يعني إظهار إكرام جديد، خضوع، محبة واحترام لوالدينا، نقبل نصيحتهم ما  لم تتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس. ينبغي أن نكون متعاونين أكثر في البيت ممّا  كنا في السابق- نحافظ على نظافة وترتيب غرفتنا، نغسل الأطباق، ونُخرج  النفايات، نعمل كل هذا دون أن يُطلب ذلك منّا.*



*بالفعل يا أمى كلام مهم خاااااااااالص لحياتنا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى*


----------



## happy angel (6 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *بالفعل يا أمى كلام مهم خاااااااااالص لحياتنا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى كتير ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي للتامل الجميل جدا ده
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ميرسى كتير ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي للتامل الجميل جدا ده
> الرب يبارك مجهودك



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 8  تشرين الثاني



«اَلدَّعْوَةُ الَّتِي دُعِيَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فَلْيَلْبَثْ فِيهَا.» (كورنثوس الأولى 20:7)

عندما يصبح أحدهم مؤمناً، ربما يعتقد أنه ملزم بقطع كل علاقة بحياته السابقة. لتصحيح هذا الاعتقاد، يضع الرسول بولس قاعدة عامة أنه ينبغي للشخص أن يبقى في نفس الحِرفة التي كان يمارسها عند التجديد.

لندرس هذه القاعدة ونقترح بعض المعاني الإيجابية والسلبية. في سياق الكلام، ينطبق العدد على علاقة خاصة في الزواج. في حالة إيمان واحد من الزوجين بينما الآخر غير مؤمن. ماذا ينبغي أن يعمل المؤمن، هل يقوم بطلاق الزوجة؟ لا، يقول بولس، ينبغي أن يحافظ على العلاقة الزوجية على أمل أن يتجدّد شريكه بواسطة شهادته. وبصورة عامة، تعني قاعدة بولس أن التجديد لا يتطلّب قطع أو وقف علاقات وصداقات ما قبل الخلاص التي لا تُمنع بوضوح في الكتاب. فمثلاً، اليهودي غير مضطر لإجراء عملية جراحية ليطمس علامات كونه يهودياً. وكذلك المؤمن الأمُمي ليس ملزماً بالختان لتمييزه عن الوثني.

لا أهمية للمعالم الجسدية وللسِمات. يريد الله أن يرى طاعة لوصاياه. عندما يكون الشخص عبداً عند تجديده، ينبغي ألاّ يثور على عبوديّته لئلاّ يسبّب لنفسه الوقوع في مشاكل وعقوبات. يمكنه أن يكون عبداً صالحاً ومؤمناً جيداً في نفس الوقت. المراكز الإجتماعية والطبقية غير مهمة عند الله. لكن، إن كان العبد قادراً على تحرير نفسه بالطرق القانونية فليفعل ذلك. يكفي هذا عن النواحي الإيجابية من قاعدة بولس. ينبغي أن يكون واضحاً أن هنالك بعض الاستثناءات لهذه القاعدة. فمثلاً، لا تعني أن الشخص الذي يعمل في عمل شرّير يستمر فيه.

إن كان يعمل كعامل بار أو يدير بيت دعارة أو نادياً للقمار فيعرف بالغريزة الروحية أنه ينبغي أن يغيّر مهنته. إستثناء آخر لهذه القاعدة العامة يتعلّق بالصداقات الدينية. المؤمن الحديث ينبغي أن لا يستمر في أي مؤسّسة تتنكّر لأسُس الإيمان المسيحي. يجب أن ينفصل عن أي كنيسة حيث لا يُكرّم المخلّص. ينطبق هذا على العضوية في نواد اجتماعية حيث يُحَّرم اسم المسيح أو لا يُرحَّب به. الولاء لابن الله يتطلّب من المؤمن أن يستقيل من هكذا مؤسّسات. ونختصر الكلام بالقول أن القاعدة تقول أنه ينبغي على المؤمن الحديث أن يبقى في مهنته التي يعمل بها ما لم يكن في ذاك العمل خطية أو جَلبْ العار للرب. ليس مضطراً أن يقطع علاقاته الماضية ما لم تمنعها وبكل وضوح كلمة الله.​*​


----------



## happy angel (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 9  تشرين الثاني


«مَا الْمَنْفَعَةُ يَا إِخْوَتِي إِنْ قَالَ أَحَدٌ إِنَّ لَهُ إِيمَاناً وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ أَعْمَالٌ؟ هَلْ يَقْدِرُ الإِيمَانُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ؟» (يعقوب 14:2)

لا يدّعي يعقوب أن الشخص المذكور في عدد اليوم له إيمان. الشخص نفسه يقول أن له إيمان، لكن لو كان له حقاً إيمان مُخلِص، لكانت له أعمال أيضاً. إيمانه مجرّد كلمات فقط، وهذا النوع من الإيمان لا يمكنه أن يُخلّص أحداً. كلمات دون أعمال ميّتة. الخلاص ليس بالأعمال، ولا بالإيمان بإضافة الأعمال. لكن الخلاص بذاك النوع من الإيمان الذي ينشأ عنه أعمال صالحة. لماذا يقول يعقوب إذاً في العدد 24 أن الإنسان يتبّرر بالأعمال. أليس هذا تناقضاً صريحاً لتعاليم بولس أننا نتبّرر بالإيمان؟ لكن في الواقع ليس هناك مِن تناقض.

الحقيقة هي أنه يوجد ستّة نواح مختلفة من التبرير في العهد لجديد: نتبرّر بالله (رومية 33:8)، هو الذي يعتبرنا أبراراً. نتبرّر بالنعمة (رومية 24:3)، الله يمنحنا التبرير عطيّة مجانيّة لا نستحقّها. نتبرّر بالإيمان (رومية 1:5)، نحصل على هذه العطية بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح. نتبرّر بالدم (رومية 9:5)، دم يسوع الثمين هو السعر الذي دُفع لتبريرنا. نتبرّر بالقوة (رومية 25:4)، القوة التي أقامت ربنا من الموت هي التي تجعل تبريرنا ممكناً. نتبرّر بالأعمال (يعقوب 24:2)، الأعمال الصالحة هي البرهان الظاهر للجميع أننا حقاً قد تبّررنا. الإيمان عملة خفِيّة، إنها إجراء غير منظور وقع ما بين النفس البشرية والله. لا يستطيع الناس أن يشاهدوا إيماننا. لكنهم يستطيعون أن يروا أعمالنا الصالحة التي هي ثمر الإيمان المخلِّص. يحق لهم الشك في إيماننا إلى أن يروا الأعمال. أعمال إبراهيم الصالحة كانت استعداده ليقدّم ابنه ذبيحة للرب (يعقوب 21:2).

أعمال راحاب الصالحة كانت خيانة بلدها (يعقوب 25:2). وسبب كونها «صالحة» هي أنها أظهرت الإيمان بيهوه. وإلاّ، لكانت أعمالاً سيّئة، أعني، جرائم وخيانة. الجسد المنفصل عن الروح ميت. هذا هو الموت- انفصال الروح عن الجسد. وهكذا الإيمان بلا أعمال ميت أيضاً. لا حياة فيه، عديم القوة والنشاط. الجسد الحي يُظهر أن روحاً غير مرئيّة تسكن فيه. فالأعمال الصالحة دليل أكيد على وجود الإيمان المخلّص، غير المرئي الساكن في داخل الإنسان.
*​


----------



## happy angel (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 10  تشرين الثاني



«حارِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ.» (رومية 11:12)

أحد القوانين العاملة في العالم الطبيعي هو أن الأشياء تخسر قوة الدفع أو تنحل أو تحترق. هذا ليس اقتباساً علمياً للقانون لكن يعطينا فكرة عامة.

يُقال، مثلاً، أن الشمس تحترق بصورة شديدة، ومع أنها تستطيع الاستمرار لمدّة طويلة فعُمرها في تراجع.
الأجساد تشيخ، تموت وتعود إلى التراب. عقارب الساعة التي تعمل بالبطّاريّة تتباطأ ثم تتوقّف.

نغيّر الباطارية وبعد فترة تَحتاج إلى تغييرها من جديد. الماء الساخن يبرد ليتساوى مع حرارة الغرفة. تفقد المعادن بريقها وتبهت. الألوان تبهت. لا يدوم شيء إلى الأبد ولا حركة دائمة. التغيير والتعفّن يؤثّران في كل شيء.

العالم نفسه يشيخ. وعند الكلام عن السماء والأرض يقول الكتاب، «هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَلَكِنْ أَنْتَ (ابن الله) تَبْقَى، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى، وَكَرِدَاءٍ تَطْوِيهَا فَتَتَغَيَّرُ. وَلَكِنْ أَنْتَ أَنْتَ، وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَفْنَى» (عبرانيين 11:1، 12).

ولسوء الحظ هنالك كما يبدو مبدأ مشابه في العالم الروحي. يصحّ قوله في الأفراد، في الكنائس، في الحركات وفي المؤسسات.

حتّى لو بدأ الشخص حياته المسيحية بتألُّق، يوجد دائما خطر هبوط الغيرة، أو إخماد القوة وتراجع الرؤيا. نتعَب، نكتفي بأنفسنا، نفتُر ونشيخ.

ينطبق نفس الشيء على الكنائس. بدأ الكثير منها في قمّة حركة الروح القدس العظيمة. استمرّت النار مشتعلة لعدّة سنوات. ثم جاء الانحدار. تترُك الكنيسة محبّتها الأولى (رؤيا 4:2). انتهى شهر العسل. يخلي الحماس التبشيري مكانه للخدمة الروتينية. ربما يُضحّى بالطهارة العقائدية لهدف الوحدة التي لا قيمة لها. وأخيراً تكون بناية فارغة شهادة صامتة أن الأمجاد قد تلاشت.

الحركات والمؤسّسات خاضعة للفساد. ربما بدأت بامتداد تبشيري قوي، ثم انشغلت بالعمل الاجتماعي حتّى صار الإنجيل مُهمَلاً. أو قد بدأوا بحماس وقيادة الروح، ثم هبطوا إلى التقاليد الباردة والشكليّات. ينبغي أن نحترز ضد الانحطاط الروحي. نحتاج إلى اختبار ما يسميّه نورمان جراب «النهضة المستمرة». ينبغي المحافظة على «الوهج الروحي». *​


----------



## besm alslib (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*
ينطبق نفس الشيء على الكنائس. بدأ الكثير منها في قمّة حركة الروح القدس  العظيمة. استمرّت النار مشتعلة لعدّة سنوات. ثم جاء الانحدار. تترُك  الكنيسة محبّتها الأولى (رؤيا 4:2). انتهى شهر العسل. يخلي الحماس التبشيري  مكانه للخدمة الروتينية. ربما يُضحّى بالطهارة العقائدية لهدف الوحدة التي  لا قيمة لها. وأخيراً تكون بناية فارغة شهادة صامتة أن الأمجاد قد تلاشت.
*
* 

الحركات والمؤسّسات خاضعة للفساد. ربما بدأت بامتداد تبشيري قوي، ثم انشغلت  بالعمل الاجتماعي حتّى صار الإنجيل مُهمَلاً. أو قد بدأوا بحماس وقيادة  الروح، ثم هبطوا إلى التقاليد الباردة والشكليّات. ينبغي أن نحترز ضد  الانحطاط الروحي. نحتاج إلى اختبار ما يسميّه نورمان جراب «النهضة  المستمرة». ينبغي المحافظة على «الوهج الروحي».


للاسف اني بحس فعلا هالفكره بتنطبق على كل الاشياء في حياتنا وخصوصا الخدمه الروحيه

بعد فتره الوهج اللي فينا بيخمد وبتروح حرارة الحماس لسبب من الاسباب يمكن يكون من ضمنها محاربه الشيطان اللي في داخلنا 

بتمنى اوقات ان نقدر بجد نسيطر على افكارنا والحماس اللي فينا لحتى نستمر دائما بشكل صحيح على كل النواحي وخصوصا التبشيريه 


تاملات رائعه اختي الغاليه اشكرك بجد على متابعتك الها 

واغنائنا فيها باستمرار 

الرب يباركك  ويبارك خدمتك 
*​


----------



## happy angel (9 نوفمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *
> ينطبق نفس الشيء على الكنائس. بدأ الكثير منها في قمّة حركة الروح القدس  العظيمة. استمرّت النار مشتعلة لعدّة سنوات. ثم جاء الانحدار. تترُك  الكنيسة محبّتها الأولى (رؤيا 4:2). انتهى شهر العسل. يخلي الحماس التبشيري  مكانه للخدمة الروتينية. ربما يُضحّى بالطهارة العقائدية لهدف الوحدة التي  لا قيمة لها. وأخيراً تكون بناية فارغة شهادة صامتة أن الأمجاد قد تلاشت.
> *
> *
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس 11  تشرين الثاني


«مَنْ يُجِيبُ عَنْ أَمْرٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَسْمَعَهُ فَلَهُ حَمَاقَةٌ وَعَارٌ.» (أمثال 13:18)

يقول أحد المفسّرين لهذا العدد أنه يعني «يا للعار، ويا للحماقة! لتقرّر شيئاً قبل معرفة الحقائق.» وهذا يشير إلى درس مهم. لا يمكنك اتخاذ قرار صائب قبل أن تسمع جميع الحقائق. ولسوء الحظ لا ينتظر الكثير من المؤمنين ليسمعوا من الطرفين حول نزاع معيّن ويكوّنوا حكماً على أساس قصة جانب واحد وغالباً ما يكون هذا الحكم خاطئاً تماماً.

في سنة 1979 كان جاري بروكس عضواً في مجلس شمامسة كنيسة إنجيلية. وكان محبوباً جداً. كان صاحب شخصية دافئة وصريحة. كان وجوده في كل مكان مدعاة للفرح. لقد تميّز في خدمته لأعضاء الكنيسة كلّما احتاجوا إليه. كان خاصة شديد الاهتمام بإحتياجات المسنيّن في الكنيسة. كانت زوجته وابناه نشيطين في شؤون الكنيسة. وكانت هذه العائلة تُعتبر أسرة نموذجية. كان الخبر كانفجار قنبلة عندما انتشر أمر تأديب الشيوخ لجاري وإقصائه عن عمله كشمّاس وطُلب منه أن يمتنع عن المشاركة في خدمة العشاء الرباني. أسرع العديد من أعضاء الكنيسة للدفاع عنه ودعوا أعضاء آخرين للانضمام إليهم لمعارضة قرار الشيوخ. كان الشيوخ في مأزق، لا يشاءون إعلان ما يعرفوه على الجميع. فجلسوا بهدوء يستمعون إلى فضائل جاري ومدحه، عالمين أن هناك جانب آخر للقصة. وقد نالهم الكثير من الإساءة في هذه العملية. ماذا كان يعلم الشيوخ؟ كانوا يعلمون أن زواج جاري على حافة هوّة لأنه كان واقع في قصة غرام مع سكرتيرته. كانوا يعلمون أنه أساء استخدام أموال من صندوق الكنيسة لينفق على تكاليف حياته المرتفعة.

يعلمون أنه قد اشترك في ممارسة أعمال غير أخلاقية في أشغاله، وأن شهادته في عالم التجارة قد صارت سلبية. وعرفوا أيضاً أنه كَذَبَ أمامهم عندما واجهوه بالبراهين عن أخطائه. وبدل الخضوع لتأديب الشيوخ، نظم جاري أصدقاءه في دفاع مفتوح، حتى غامر في انقسام الكنيسة.

وأخيراً تكلّم بعض من أتباعه إلى أحد شيوخ الكنيسة وعرفوا بعض الحقائق المُرّة، لكنّهم كانوا خجلين من أن يغيّروا موقفهم. فاستمرّوا في الدفاع عنه. تبرز ثلاثة دروس من كل هذا. أولاً: لا تحاول أن تُصدر حكماً قبل أن تعرف كل الحقائق.

ثانياً: إن لم تتمكّن من الحصول على كل الحقائق، توقّف عن إصدار أي حُكم. وأخيراً: لا تعطِ لروابط الصداقة مجالاً أن تمارس عليك ضغطاً لتدافع عن الشر.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

> تبرز ثلاثة دروس من كل هذا.
> أولاً: لا تحاول أن تُصدر حكماً قبل أن تعرف كل الحقائق.
> 
> ثانياً: إن لم تتمكّن من الحصول على كل الحقائق، توقّف عن إصدار أي حُكم.
> وأخيراً: لا تعطِ لروابط الصداقة مجالاً أن تمارس عليك ضغطاً لتدافع عن  الشر.


*
تأمل فى منتهى الروعة يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (10 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *
> تأمل فى منتهى الروعة يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## besm alslib (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*
وأخيراً تكلّم بعض من أتباعه إلى أحد شيوخ الكنيسة وعرفوا بعض الحقائق  المُرّة، لكنّهم كانوا خجلين من أن يغيّروا موقفهم. فاستمرّوا في الدفاع  عنه. تبرز ثلاثة دروس من كل هذا. أولاً: لا تحاول أن تُصدر حكماً قبل أن  تعرف كل الحقائق.

ثانياً: إن لم تتمكّن من الحصول على كل الحقائق، توقّف عن إصدار أي حُكم.  وأخيراً: لا تعطِ لروابط الصداقة مجالاً أن تمارس عليك ضغطاً لتدافع عن  الشر.
*​ 


*للاسف ان بحس الكل بيفكر بهالشكل وبرغم اننا المفروض بنعرف الصح من الغلط عن طريق الكتاب المقدس

الا ان هالشي ما بيمنعنا من اطلاق كلام او احكام خاطئه اوقات كتيره بيكون ما الها علاقه بالواقع

والمشكله الاكبر ان الكبرياء والكرامه بيقفو حائل للاعتراف بالحق او مواجهة النفس 




تامل كتير رائع كنت اتمنى انو يكون في موضوع منفصل لشدة اهميته

شكرا اختي الحبيبه على التامل 

الرب يباركك 
*​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *
> وأخيراً تكلّم بعض من أتباعه إلى أحد شيوخ الكنيسة وعرفوا بعض الحقائق  المُرّة، لكنّهم كانوا خجلين من أن يغيّروا موقفهم. فاستمرّوا في الدفاع  عنه. تبرز ثلاثة دروس من كل هذا. أولاً: لا تحاول أن تُصدر حكماً قبل أن  تعرف كل الحقائق.
> 
> ثانياً: إن لم تتمكّن من الحصول على كل الحقائق، توقّف عن إصدار أي حُكم.  وأخيراً: لا تعطِ لروابط الصداقة مجالاً أن تمارس عليك ضغطاً لتدافع عن  الشر.
> ...




*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 12 تشرين الثاني


«اَلأَوَّلُ فِي دَعْوَاهُ مُحِقٌّ فَيَأْتِي رَفِيقُهُ وَيَفْحَصُهُ.» (أمثال 17:18)

الجزء الأول من هذا العدد يشير إلى ضعف شائع بين جميعنا. نقوم وبشكل دائم بتقديم براهين بطريقة تضعنا تحت الضوء بقدر الإمكان. ويتم هذا تلقائياً وطبيعياً. فمثلاً، نخفي حقائق يمكن أن تسبّب لنا ضرراً ونركّز على ما فيه مصلحتنا. نقارن أنفسنا بالآخرين الذين يُبان عليهم الضعف. نلقي باللوم الناتج من أعمالنا على الآخرين. ننسب دوافع مقدّسة لأعمالنا المغلوطة. نشوه ونحرّف الحقائق لكي يكون لها شبهٌ ولو قليل بالواقع.

نستعمل كلمات عاطفية ملوّنة لنرسم صورة أكثر استحساناً.

يلقي آدم اللوم على حوّاء، «الْمَرْأةُ الَّتِي جَعَلْتَهَا مَعِي هِيَ أعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَأكَلْتُ» (تكوين 12:3). وألقت حوّاء اللوم على إبليس، «الْحَيَّةُ غَرَّتْنِي فَأكَلْتُ» (تكوين 13:3).

دافَع الملك شاول عن عدم إطاعته وأنقى على الخراف والثيران عماليق ونسب لها دوافع مقدّسة: «فَأَخَذَ الشَّعْبُ مِنَ الْغَنِيمَةِ ...لأَجْلِ الذَّبْحِ لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ فِي الْجِلْجَالِ» (صموئيل الأول 21:15)، مقترحاً أن اللوم يقع على الشعب إن كان لا بد من اللوم.

أمّا داود فقد كذب على أخيمالك لكي يحصل على أسلحة قائلاً: «لأَنَّ أَمْرَ الْمَلِكِ كَانَ مُعَجِّلاً؟» (صموئيل الأول 8:21). وفي الحقيقة لم يكن داود في خدمة الملك بل كان هارباً منه.

لقد أخفت المرأة على البئر الحقيقة وقالت، «لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ» (يوحنا 17:4). في الواقع كان عندها خمسة أزواج وكانت تعاشر الآن رجلاً لم تكن متزوّجة به.

وهكذا يستمرّ الحال! بسبب طبيعتنا الساقطة، التي ورثناها من آدم، يصعب علينا أن نكون موضوعييّن عندما نُقدِّم وجهة نظرنا في موضوع معيّن. نميل إلى تصوير أنفسنا بأحسن صورة إيجابيّة. يمكن أن نتعاطف بخصوص خطية في حياتنا بينما ندين نفس الخطية بشدّة في شخص آخر.

«اَلأَوَّلُ فِي دَعْوَاهُ مُحِقٌّ فَيَأْتِي رَفِيقُهُ وَيَفْحَصُهُ،» أي عندما يتقدّم الرفيق ليُدلي بشهادته، يعطي صورة صحيحة للحقائق. يكشف كل المحاولات الماكرة للتغطية ولتبرئة الذات. يخبر القصة دون تحريف.

وأخيراً، الله هو الرفيق. الشخص الذي يلقي الضوء على الأشياء المخفيّة في الظلام ويكشف أفكار ونوايا القلب. الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتّة. ينبغي أن نكون أمناء وفوق كل الشبهات في شهادتنا إن كنّا نريد أن نسير معه في شركة مكشوفة، حتىّ ولو ينتج عن ذلك إدانتنا. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2010)

> الله نور  وليس فيه ظلمة البتّة. ينبغي أن نكون أمناء وفوق كل الشبهات في شهادتنا إن  كنّا نريد أن نسير معه في شركة مكشوفة، حتىّ ولو ينتج عن ذلك إدانتنا.


*جمييييييييل يا أمى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *جمييييييييل يا أمى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## just member (12 نوفمبر 2010)

سكنت لؤلؤتان رائعتان في وسط مجموعة حجارة  بقاع البحر وسط الرمال وكان بريقهما  يخطف الأبصار فكانت نورا في هذا الجو المعتم الحالك الظلام ، 
ولكن بدأت مجموعة من الحجارة والرمال تحسد هاتين  اللؤلؤتين فقالت لهما في استهزاء وسخريه ما بالكما شاذتين هكذا ؟ 
وما هذا البريق واللمعان الذي فيكما  ؟؟؟ 
إننا هنا كلنا في ظلمة فما كل هذا النور الذي  فيكما ؟؟؟
حينئذ بدأت واحدة من اللآلئ تشعر بالحرج البالغ وأحست أنها  فعلا شاذة عن الوسط المحيط بها فما دامت الأغلبية معتمة فلابد أن هذا  هو الصواب فبدأت تأخذ من الرمال وتغطى نفسها حتى اختفى بريقها تماما وصارت واحدة من  الحجارة . 
أما اللؤلؤة الأخرى فقالت أنا لست شاذة  ولكنني نادرة ،،،،،،،،
ليس معنى كثرة الحجارة والرمال حولي أن أكون مثلهم  وأشابههم فانا أثمن من ذلك بكثير ليتهم يستطيعون أن يصيروا مثلى ...........
اخوتى الأعزاء ليتنا نتذكر  دائما إننا بالمسيح لألئ نادرة كثيرة الثمن وسط كثير من الحجارة التي تمثل أبناء هذا  العالم الشرير
ليتنا يا اخوتى ندرك أننا بالمسيح نور في  ظلام هذا العالم 
ويا ليت العالم يتشبه بنا نحن أولاد الله ولا نتشبه نحن  بالعالم


----------



## happy angel (12 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> سكنت لؤلؤتان رائعتان في وسط مجموعة حجارة  بقاع البحر وسط الرمال وكان بريقهما  يخطف الأبصار فكانت نورا في هذا الجو المعتم الحالك الظلام ،
> ولكن بدأت مجموعة من الحجارة والرمال تحسد هاتين  اللؤلؤتين فقالت لهما في استهزاء وسخريه ما بالكما شاذتين هكذا ؟
> وما هذا البريق واللمعان الذي فيكما  ؟؟؟
> إننا هنا كلنا في ظلمة فما كل هذا النور الذي  فيكما ؟؟؟
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 13 تشرين الثاني


«لَسْتُمْ تَمْتَلِكُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَطْلُبُونَ.» (يعقوب 2:4)

يثير مِثل هذا العدد سؤالاً مهماً. لا نملك لأننّا لا نطلب، فما هي الأشياء العظيمة التي نفتقدها في الحياة لأننّا لا نطلبها بالصلاة.

سؤال شبيه بهذا يُثار في يعقوب 16:5، «طِلْبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيراً فِي فِعْلِهَا.» فإن لم يصلّي هذا البار، فهل نستغرب من قلّة الإنجازات بواسطته؟

المشكلة مع كل منّا هي أننّا لا نصلّي بما فيه الكفاية، أو عندما نصلّي، نطلب قليلاً. نحن ما يقول عنّا س. ت. ستاد «نأكل ما يمكننا من الفُتات بدل أن نقبض على المستحيل.» صلواتنا بسيطة ضعيفة الخيال بدل أن تكون جريئة وجسورة.

ينبغي أن نكرم الله بالصلاة لأجل أمور عظيمة. وبحسب كلمات جون نيوتن، أنت تقف أمام ملك، فأحضر التماسات عظيمة، لأنّ نعمته وقوّته تتّسع لمطالب كثيرة.

نكرم الله عندما نعمل هذا، نُغني أنفسنا روحياً. يحب أن يَفتح كنوز السماء ويُغدقها علينا، لكن عدد اليوم يقول لنا أنه يعمل هذا استجابة للصلاة.

يبدو لي أن هذا العدد يجيب على سؤال نسمعه دائماً. والسؤال هو: هل فعلاً تحرّك الصلاة الله ليعمل أشياء لا يعملها بطريقة أخرى، أو هل تضعنا الصلاة بانسجام مع ما يشاء أن يعمل؟ يبدو أنّ الجواب واضح: يعمل الله أشياء استجابة للصلاة لا يعملها في طريقة أخرى.

يهيم خيالنا في اتجاهين حين نتأمّل هذا الموضوع. أولاً، نتذكّر الإنجازات العظيمة التي جاءت نتيجة مباشرة للصلاة. نقتبس كلمات عبرانيين 33:11و34 متذكّرين هؤلاء «الَّذِينَ بِالإِيمَانِ قَهَرُوا مَمَالِكَ، صَنَعُوا بِرّاً، نَالُوا مَوَاعِيدَ، سَدُّوا أَفْوَاهَ أُسُودٍ، أَطْفَأُوا قُوَّةَ النَّارِ، نَجَوْا مِنْ حَدِّ السَّيْفِ، تَقَّوُوا مِنْ ضُعْفٍ، صَارُوا أَشِدَّاءَ فِي الْحَرْبِ، هَزَمُوا جُيُوشَ غُرَبَاءَ.»

لكن يمكننا أن نتذكّر ما يمكن أن نكون قد أنجزنا نحن للمسيح لو طلبنا منه. نستطيع أن نتفكّر بالوعود الكتابية العديدة والثمينة التي فشلنا في المطالبة بها. كنّا ضعفاء حين كان من الممكن أن نكون أقوياء. لقد أثّرنا على القليلين لأجل الله، بينما كان من الممكن أن نؤثّر على الآلاف أو حتّى على الملايين. لقد طلبنا دونمات بينما كان بإمكاننا أن نطلب قارّة بأكملها. كنّا فقراء روحيّاً بينما كان بإمكاننا أن نكون أقوياء أصحاب نفوذ. لا نملك لأننّا لا نطلب.​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ينبغي  أن نكرم الله بالصلاة لأجل أمور عظيمة. وبحسب كلمات جون نيوتن، أنت تقف  أمام ملك، فأحضر التماسات عظيمة، لأنّ نعمته وقوّته تتّسع لمطالب كثيرة.*


جميييييييييل خالص
ميرسى يا امى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## happy angel (13 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> جميييييييييل خالص
> ميرسى يا امى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 14 تشرين الثاني



«مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيماً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ خَادِماً وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ أَوَّلاً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ عَبْدا.» (متى 26:20، 27)

هنالك نوعان من العظمة في العهد الجديد ومفيد لنا أن نميّز بينهما؟ هنالك عظمة متعلّقة بمركز الشخص وعظمة أخرى تتعلّق بشخصية الفرد.

عند الكلام عن يوحنا المعمدان، قال يسوع أنه لا نبي أعظم منه (لوقا 28:7). هنا كان المخلّص يتكلّم عن عظمة مركز يوحنا. لم يفز أي نبي آخر الامتياز بأن يكون سابقاً للمسيح. ليس المقصود أن يوحنا كان ذو شخصية أفضل من أنبياء العهد القديم، لكن فقط بسبب أنه كان فريد في مهمّته في تعريف حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم.

في يوحنا 28:14، قال يسوع لتلاميذه: «أبي أعظم منّي.» هل كان يقصد أن أباه أعظم منه شخصيّاً؟ لا، لأن جميع أعضاء الألوهية متساوون. كان يعني أن الآب كان على عرشه في الأمجاد السماوية بينما هو كان محتقراً ومرفوضاً على الأرض. لقد فرح التلاميذ حين عرفوا أن، يسوع سيرجع إلى الآب لأنه سيكون له مركز المجد نفسه كما للآب.

يحوز جميع المؤمنين على مركز عظيم بسبب تشابههم بالرب يسوع. إنهم أولاد الله، ورثة الله وورثة مع المسيح يسوع.

يتكلّم العهد الجديد عن عظمة شخصية. فمثلاً، في متى 26:20، 27، يقول يسوع، «مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيماً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ خَادِماً وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ أَوَّلاً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ عَبْدا.» العظمة هنا هي عظمة الصفات الشخصية، التي تظهر في حياة الخدمة للآخرين.

يهتم معظم رجال العالم بالعظمة التي تدل على مراكزهم. وقد أشار يسوع إلى هذا حين قال، «مُلُوكُ الأُمَمِ يَسُودُونَهُمْ وَالْمُتَسَلِّطُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ يُدْعَوْنَ مُحْسِنِينَ» (لوقا 25:22). لكن كل ما يختص بصفاتهم الشخصية، فهي خالية من كل عظمة. يمكن أن يكونوا زناة، مختلسين أو سكّيرين.

 يدرك المؤمن أن عظمة المراكز دون عظمة الشخصية لا تساوي شيئاً. فما نعتبره هو ما في داخل الإنسان. ثمر الروح مهم أكثر من المراكز العالية في سلّم المسؤوليات. من الأفضل أن تُحصى بين القدّيسين ممّا بين النجوم. *​


----------



## happy angel (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 15 تشرين الثاني



«أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: إِذْ أَنَا أَنْسَى مَا هُوَ وَرَاءُ.» (فيلبي 13:3)

عندما نقرأ هذه الكلمات نميل عادة للإعتقاد أن بولس كان يتكلّم عن خطاياه السابقة. كان يعلم أن هذه الخطايا قد غُفرت، أن الله قد وضعها خلف ظهره، ولن يذكرها ثانية. فكان بولس أيضاً مصمّماً على نسيانها وَ «يسْعَى نَحْوَ الْغَرَضِ لأَجْلِ جَعَالَةِ دَعْوَةِ الله العُليا في المسيح يسوع.»

أعتقد أن هذا تطبيق مشروع لهذا العدد. لكن بولس لا يفكّر بخطاياه في هذه الفقرة. بل يفكّر بالأشياء التي ربما كان يفتخر بها نَسَبه، تدينّه السابق، غيرته وبّره الناموسي. و الآن لم تعُد هذه الأشياء تعني له شيئاً. فكان مصمّماً على نسيانها.

أتذكّر جون سانج، المبشّر الصيني التقيّ، والذي جاء إلى الولايات المتّحدة للتعليم. وكان في طريق عودته للصين. كَتَبَت ليسلي ليال عنه قائلة: «في أحد الأيام، عند اقتراب السفينة من نهاية سفرتها، ذهب جون سانج إلى حجرته، أخرج شهاداته من حقيبته، وميدالياته ومفاتيح أخويّته ورماها جميعها في البحر ما عدا شهادة الدكتوراه التي حافظ عليها ليفرّح والده. وضعها في إطار وعلّقها في بيته القديم. رآها هناك القس س. كول عام 1938. ولاحظ الدكتور سانج أن القس كول يتطلّع يوماً إلى الشهادة وقال، «لا فائدة من أشياء كهذه. لا تعني لي شيئاً بتاتاً.»

«لا بدّ من التخلّي عن الألقاب لامتهان الخدمات المسيحية! كتب هذه الكلمات الدكتور ديني وهو يفكّر بالدكتور سانج. من المحتمل أن العامل الرئيسي في عمل الدكتور سانج أنه جاء اليوم الذي فيه تنازل عن كل ما يعتقد العالم أنه ثمين.»

لا تسمح لي أيها الرب أن أفتخر إلاّ بصليب المسيح إلهي،
أضحّي بكل ما يمكن أن يعجبني من الأشياء لأجل دمه.

ألقاب الإنسان زائلة، أمور لا قيمة لها. تُصان لفترة ثم تُترك لتجمع الغبار لسنوات طويلة. في الصليب كل المجد. نطمح لنكون مسرّين للذي مات لأجلنا وقام ثانية. كل ما يهم هو سماع كلماته «نِعمَّ!» ونكون مقبولين عند الله. مستعدّين أن نتخلّى عن كل شيء لنفوز بالمكافأة. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *«أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: إِذْ أَنَا أَنْسَى مَا هُوَ وَرَاءُ.» (فيلبي 13:3)*


آميــــــــن 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا أمى الغالية


----------



## happy angel (15 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> آميــــــــن
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا أمى الغالية



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 16 تشرين الثاني


«...يُحَرِّفُهَا غَيْرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَغَيْرُ الثَّابِتِينَ كَبَاقِي الْكُتُبِ أيضاً، لِهَلاَكِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ.» (بطرس الثانية 16:3)

اعتاد الدكتور فان جوردر أن يُحدّث عن لافتة معلّقة فوق دكان مشغل للأدوات الخشبية تقول «نقوم هنا بجميع أنواع الفتل واللّي.» لا يتقن عمّال الخشب فقط الفتل واللّي، لكن العديد من المؤمنين المُعلنين إيمانهم يحرّفون ويحوّلون الكتب المقدّسة لتناسبهم. البعض، كما يقول العدد، يحرّفون الكتاب المقدس لهلاك أنفسهم.

نحن خبراء لا بأس بنا في التبرير، فمثلاً، نقدّم أعذاراً لخطّة عدم الطاعة بأن نقدّم شرحاً معتمداً أو ننسب لأعمالنا دوافع مستحقّة. نحاول أحياناً أن نعوِّج الإنجيل ليناسب تصرّفاتنا. نقدّم أسباباً حسب الظاهر معقولة لكنها غير حقيقية لسلوكنا أو لوجهة نظرنا.

إليك بعض الأمثلة:
يَعرِف رجل الأعمال المؤمن أنه من الخطأ أن يقاضي مؤمناً آخر في محكمة مدنيّة (كورنثوس الأولى6: 1-8). وعندما يُواجَه بهذا يقول، «أجل، لقد كان فعلاً مخطئاً ولا يريده الرب أن يفلت من العقاب.»
تنتظر جين أن تتزوّج من جون بالرغم من معرفتها أنه غير مؤمن. وعندما يذكّرها أحد المؤمنين بأن كورنثوس الثانية 14:6 يمنع هذا، تقول، «أجل، لكن الرب قال لي أن أتزوجّه لأتمكن من قيادته إلى المسيح.»

بالرغم من أن جلين وراعوث مؤمنان يعيشان معاً دون زواج. وعندما يقول له صديقه أن ما يقوم به يُعدّ زنا وأن الزناة لا يرثون ملكوت الله (كورنثوس الأولى 9:6، 10)، يردّ جلين بقَوله: «هذا ما تقوله أنت. نحب بعضنا البعض حبًّا شديداً وفي نظر الله نحن متزوّجان.»

وها عائلة مسيحية تعيش حياة بذخ وبهاء، وبالرغم من تحذير بولس أنه ينبغي أن نحيا حياة بسيطة، مكتفين بالطعام والغطاء (تيموثاوس الأولى 8:6). يبرّرون أسلوب حياتهم بإجابة تنم عن الدعابة، «لا ضرر بأن يحيا شعب الله حياة رفاهية.»

وهنا رجل أعمال جشع، يكدِّس بكل طمع ما يمكنه من الثروة. وتقول فلسفته، «لا عيب في المال. إنها محبة المال التي هي أصل لكل الشرور.» ولا يخطر بباله أبداً أنه يمكن أن يكون مذنباً بمحبة المال.

يحاول الناس أن يضعوا تفسيرات أفضل على خطاياهم ممّا يسمح به الكتاب المقدّس. وعندما يصمّمون على عصيان الكلمة، يجدون عُذراً أقبح من ذنب. *​


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*
تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء 17 تشرين الثاني



«وَإِنْ قَرَّبْتُمُ الأَعْمَى ذَبِيحَةً أَفَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ شَرّاً؟ وَإِنْ قَرَّبْتُمُ الأَعْرَجَ وَالسَّقِيمَ أَفَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ شَرّاً؟ قَرِّبْهُ لِوَالِيكَ أَفَيَرْضَى عَلَيْكَ أَوْ يَرْفَعُ وَجْهَكَ؟ قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.» (ملاخي 8:1)

لا شك فيما يطلبه الله في الذبيحة الحيوانية. ينبغي أن تكون بلا عيب أو بقعة. كان يتوقّع من شعبه أن يقدّموا له أفضل حيوانات قطعانهم. الله يطلب الأفضل. لكن ماذا كان يعمل بنو إسرائيل؟ كانوا يقدّمون الحيوان الأعمى، الأعرج والمريض.

الحيوان الصحيح يأتي بالربح الجيّد في السوق، أو يكون مرغوباً للتربية. وهكذا قدّم الناس الحيوان الضعيف كأنهم يقولون، «أي شيء يصلح للرب.» قبل أن ننظر إلى بني إسرائيل نظرة توبيخ وازدراء، ينبغي أن نتأمّل إن كنّا نحن في القرن الحادي والعشرين نقوم بإهانة الرب حين نفشل في تقديم الأفضل له. نقضي أيامنا في بناء المستقبل، محاولين أن نكسب سمعة حسنة، نسكن في بيت كبير في ضواحي المدينة، نتمتّع بالأشياء الرائعة، ثم نقدّم للرب تفاهات من حياة مهترئة. أفضل مواهبنا تذهب لعملنا ولمهنتنا، ويحصل الرب على ما يتبقّى من أمسيات أو نهايات أسبوع.

نربّي أولادنا للعالم، نشجّعهم على كسب المال الكثير، على الزواج السعيد، والحصول على بيت مميّز مع كل وسائل الراحة الحديثة. لا نضع عمل الرب أمامهم كطريقة جذّابة يقضون حياتهم فيها. الحقل التبشيري مناسب لأولاد الآخرين وليس لأولادنا. ننفق أموالنا على سيارات فخمة، سيارات رياضة، قوارب شراعية، وأجهزة رياضية من أفضل الأنواع، ثم نقدّم جنيهاً خسيساً أو اثنين لعمل الرب. نلبس الملابس الثمينة، ثم نشعر بالنشوة حين نقدّم القديم لجيش الخلاص. ما نقوله، في الواقع، أن أي شيء يصلح للرب، ونريد الأفضل لأنفسنا. ويقول الرب لنا، «اذهب وتبرّع به لرئيس الدولة. وانتظر لترى إن كان يسر بهديتّك.» سوف يشعر بالإهانة. وهكذا الرب. لماذا نعامله بالطريقة التي لا نجرؤ أن نعامل بها الرئيس. يطلب الله الأفضل. يستحق الأفضل. لنصمّم بكل صدق بأن يحوز على أفضل ما عندنا.*​


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 18 تشرين الثاني



«فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ.» (متى 16:10)

اللباقة أحد عناصر الحكمة العملية. يجب على المؤمن أن يتعلّم كيف يكون لبقاً. وهذا يعني أنه ينبغي أن يطوّر إحساساً مرهفاً لكل ما يعمله أو يقوله لكي يتجنّب الإساءة وليبني علاقات حسنة. الشخص اللبق يضع نفسه مكان الآخر ويسأل نفسه، «هل يعجبني أن يُقال هذا الكلام عني أو يُعمل لي هذا الأمر؟» يسعى أن يكون دبلوماسياً، يراعي شعور الغير، مهذباً وبصيراً.

لسوء الحظ كان للإيمان المسيحي حصّته من أنصار عدم اللباقة. أحد الأمثلة الكلاسيكية كان حلاّقاً مسيحياً يعمل في مدينة صغيرة. في أحد الأيام دخل إليه أحد زبائنه سيّئ الحظ وطلب أن يحلق ذقنه. أجلسه الحلاّق وربط فوطة بيضاء حول عنقه وأمال ظهر الكرسي إلى الخلف. وعلى السقف رأى الزبون هذه الكلمات، «أين ستقضي أبديّتك؟» طلى الحلاق وجهه بالصابون، ثم بدأ يشحذ موسى الحلاقة على حزام الجلد وبدأ بتقديم شهادة مسيحية بالسؤال، «هل أنت مستعد أن تقابل الله؟» اندفع الزبون هارباً من الكرسي ومن الفوطة ومن كل شيء ولم يُسمع منه أي خبر منذ ذلك الوقت.

وهنالك الطالب المتحمّس الذي يقوم كل ليلة بالكرازة الشخصية. فبينما كان يسير في شارع معتم، رأى سيّدة في مقتبل العمر تسير أمامه في الظلال. حاول اللحاق بها فأسرعت راكضة. ومن كثرة حماسه، ابتدأ يركض خلفها. وعندما أسرعت في ركضها قام هو بنفس الشيء. وأخيراً ركضت إلى شرفة أحد المنازل وكادت تصاب بصدمة وأخذت تتحسّس حقيبتها تفتّش عن مفاتيحها. وعندما وصل هو إلى الشرفة، بدأت تصرخ متشنّجة من الخوف. ثم قدّم لها كرّاسة وابتسامة على شفتيه وثم وغادر المكان، شاعراً بالسعادة ليفتّش عن خاطئ آخر يقدّم له الأخبار السارة.

اللياقة ضرورية عند زيارة المرضى. لا يليق القول، «تبدو مريضاً حقاً» أو «أعرف شخصاً بنفس المشكلة- وفارق الحياة.» من يرغب في تعزية كهذه؟

ينبغي أن نكون لَبِقين حين نزور بيت عزاء. يجب ألاّ نكون مثل ذاك الشخص الذي قال لأرملة فقيد سياسي، «لماذا كان يجب أن يحدث هذا هنا!»

ليبارك الله أولئك القديسين المختارين الذين يعرفون كيف يتكلّمون بأدب، وبكلام مناسب. ليت الله يعلِّم الباقين منّا كيف نكون دبلوماسيين لَبِقين بدل أن نكون مرتبكين.​*​


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 19 تشرين الثاني


«أَنَا أَعْرِفُ...ضَيْقَتَكَ، وَفَقْرَكَ.» (رؤيا 9:2)

يقول الرب يسوع سبع مرّات لكنائس آسية، «أنا عارف» وتقال هذه الكلمات عادة لتدل على إحساس إيجابي. «أنا أعرف أعمالك...تعبك...صبرك...ضيقتك...فقرك...إيمانك...وخدمتك.» يوجد بهذه الكلمات عزاء شديد وتعاطُف وتشجيع لشعب الله.

يقول ليهمان شتراوس، أنه عند قول يسوع «أنا أعرف»، لم يقصد بالمعرفة التي تأتي بالتدريج بل المعرفة الكاملة، ليس بمجرّد الملاحظة لكن بالخبرة. مع أن القديسين المتألمّين غير معروفين للعالم ومكروهين من العالم. لكنّهم معروفين للرب ومحبوبين منه. يعرف المسيح اضطهاده وفقره، يعرف كيف ينظر العالم إليهم.

قدّيسين كثيرين مُتعَبين، تحت التجارب والضيقات قد تقوّوا وتشجّعوا من هاتين الكلمتين «أنا أعرف». هاتان الكلمتان اللتان نطق بهما المخلّص تصيبان ضيقاتنا بابتسامة الله، وتجعل من آلام هذا العالم غير مستحقّة للمقارنة مع المجد الذي سيعلن فينا (رومية 18:8).»

إنها كلمات تعاطُف. كاهننا الأعظم يعرف ما نمرّ به لأنه مرّ بنفسه في هذه من قبل. إنه رَجُل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن. لقد تألم، وجُرِّب.

كلمات مشاركة. إنه رأس الجسد، يشارك في تجارب وضيقات الأعضاء. «مع كل غصة قلب، يشاركنا رجل الآلام.» لا يعرف في فكره فقط ما نمرّ به، يعرف الإختبار الحالي ويشعر به.

كلمات وعد بالمساعدة. هو الروح المعزّي، يأتي إلى جانبنا ليأخذ أحمالنا ويمسح دموعنا المذروفة. موجود ليضمد جراحاتنا وليطرد أعداءنا.

وأخيراً كلمات تؤكّد المكافأة. يعرف كل ما نعمل وكل ألم نَحِسُّ به لأننا نتماثل معه. يحافظ على سِجل دقيق لكل عمل محبة، طاعة أو صبر وسيأتي سريعا اليوم الذي به يُغنينا.

إن كنت تمرّ الآن في وادي حزن أو ألم، إسمع المخلّص يقول لك، «أنا أعرف.» أنت لست وحدك. الرب معك في الوادي، وسيعينك على العبور بأمان إلى وجهتك.​*​


----------



## happy angel (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 20 تشرين الثاني


»اُنْظُرُوا أنْ لاَ يَكُونَ أحَدٌ يَسْبِيكُمْ بِالْفَلْسَفَةِ وَبِغُرُورٍ بَاطِلٍ، حَسَبَ تَقْلِيدِ النَّاسِ، حَسَبَ أرْكَانِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْمَسِيحِ.» (كولوسي 8:2)

تعني كلمة الفلسفة في أصلها محبة الحكمة، ثم أضيف إليها معان جديدة وأصبحت تعني البحث عن الحقيقة وعن القصد من الحياة.

معظم فلسفات العالم تعبّر عن نفسها بلغة معقّدة ومتفاخرة فوق مستوى الشخص العادي. محبّبة على أصحاب القوى الفكرية ليغلّفوا الأفكار البشرية بكلمات صعبة الفهم.

وبكل صراحة أقول أن الفلسفات البشرية غير مقنعة. يقول عنها فيليبس أنها ليست سوى «أفكاراً وهراءاً صارخاً» مؤسّسة على أفكار الإنسان فيما يختص بطبيعة الأشياء، وتتجاهل المسيح. لقد سُمع الفيلسوف المشهور بيرتراند راسل يقول في أواخر أيامه، «لقد ثبت لي أن الفلسفة ما هي سوى هزيمة ساحقة.»
لا يُؤخذ المؤمن بالهراء الصارخ الصادر عن الفكر الحديث. إنه يرفض السجود في معبد الحكمة البشرية.

بدلاً من ذلك يدرك أن كل كنوز الحكمة والمعرفة موجودة في المسيح. يفحص كل فلسفات العالم على ضوء كلمة الله ويرفض كل ما يتعارض مع كلمته.

لا يزعزعه ظهور الفلاسفة في عناوين الصحف بهجوم جديد على الإيمان المسيحي. يمتلك نضوج الحُكم ليدرك أنه لا يمكن توقّع الأفضل منهم.

لا يشعُر بعقدة النقص لعدم استطاعته التحدّث إلى الفلاسفة بكلمات ومقاطع أو يجاريهم باستخدام أفكارهم. يشك في مقدرتهم على التعبير عن رسالتهم ببساطة. ويفرح لأن رَجُل الشارع وحتى أكثرهم جهلاً يستطيع فهم الإنجيل.

يرى في الفلسفات الحديثة غواية الحية، «...تكونان كالله» (تكوين5:3). يُجرِب الإنسان ليُمجِد فكره فوق فكر الله. لكن المؤمن الحكيم يرفض كذب الشيطان. يلقي بالتفكير البشري جانباً وبكل ما يرفع نفسه ضد معرفة الله (كورنثوس الثانية 5:10). *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*أشكرك يا أمى للتأملات الراااااااااااااااااااائعة والمعزية بجد
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (19 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكرك يا أمى للتأملات الراااااااااااااااااااائعة والمعزية بجد
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 21 تشرين الثاني


«لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ.» (فيلبي 10:2، 11)

يا له من منظر. كل ركبة في الكون ستجثو لاِسم يسوع القدّوس! سيعترف كل لسان أنه ربّ! لقد حَكَم الله بذلك وحتماً سيتم.

هذا ليس خلاص كَوني. لا يقترح بولس هُنا أن كل الخليقة ستتّخذ المسيح ربّاً حياًّ ومحبوباً. لكنه يقول أن هؤلاء الذين رفضوا الإعتراف في هذه الحياة سيضطرون لذلك في الحياة القادمة. وأخيراً ستعترف كل الخلائق بحقيقة يسوع المسيح. سيكون خضوعاً عالمياً.

في إحدى عظاته، بعنوان يسوع رب، قال جون ستوت: «عند تتويج جلالة الملكة في كتيدرائيّة ويست مينيستر، أكثر اللحظات المثيرة هي عندما يوشَك أن يوضع التاج على رأسها وعندما يصيح رئيس أساقفة كانتربري، المواطن الأول في البلاد، أربع مرّات باتّجاه البوصلة في الكنيسة، شمالاً، جنوباً، شرقاً وغرباً، أيها السادة، أقدّم لكم الملكة التي بلا شك ملكة على هذه المملكة. هل أنتم مستعدّون لتقدّموا لها الولاء؟ لا يوضع التاج على رأس الملكة حتى يتم سماع صراخ الموافقة في صحن الكنيسة أربع مرّات.»

ثم يضيف جون سكوت، «وأقول لكم في هذه الليلة، أيها السيّدات والسادة، أقدّم لكم يسوع المسيح ملكاً ورباً لا جدال حوله. هل أنتم مستعدّون لتقديم الولاء له؟»

ذاك السؤال يكّرر نفسه عبر القرون. ومن كثيرين يصدر صراخ الموافقة، «يسوع المسيح رب لنا.» ومِن آخرين يصدر جواب عداء، «لن نَقبل به ملكاً علينا.» ستضطر القبضة المهدّدة على الانفتاح يوماً والرُّكب التي رفضت الانحناء ستجثو لذاك الذي يرتفع اسمه فوق كل اسم. والمأساة هي أن ذلك سيكون متأخراً إذ يكون عندها قد نفذ يوم نعمة الله. لقد انتهت فُرص الخاطئ ليؤمن بالمخلّص. وذاك الذي احتُقرت ربوبيّته يكون قاضياً جالساً على عرش أبيض عظيم.

إعترِف به رباً ومخلّصاً اليوم إن لم تكن قد فعلت ذلك من قبل. كن مستعدّاً لتقديم الولاء له.​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 نوفمبر 2010)

> *هذا ليس  خلاص كَوني. لا يقترح بولس هُنا أن كل الخليقة ستتّخذ المسيح ربّاً حياًّ  ومحبوباً. لكنه يقول أن هؤلاء الذين رفضوا الإعتراف في هذه الحياة سيضطرون  لذلك في الحياة القادمة. وأخيراً ستعترف كل الخلائق بحقيقة يسوع المسيح.  سيكون خضوعاً عالمياً.*


*
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى يا أمى للتأمل المعزى بجد
ربنا يديم خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *
> آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> ميرسى يا أمى للتأمل المعزى بجد
> ربنا يديم خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية 

الاثنين  22 تشرين الثاني


«لأَنَّهُ كَمَا هُوَ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ هَكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً». (يوحنا الأولى 17:4)
هذه إحدى حقائق العهد الجديد التي تهزّنا بجرأتها المطلقة. لن نجرؤ أن نلفظ الكلمات لو لم نرها في الكتاب المقدس. لكن هذا حق مجيد، يمكننا أن نبتهج ونفرح بها.

كيف نتشبَّه بالمسيح في هذا العالم؟ تتوجَّه أفكارنا أوّلاً تلقائياً إلى ما لا نشبهه، لا نتشارك معه في مميّزات ألوهيّته، مثل قوته الكليّة، معرفته الكليّة وحضوره الكلي. تملأنا الخطية والفشل بينما هو كامل. لا نحب كما يحب هو، ولا نغفر كما يغفر هو.

كيف نشبهه إذن؟ يستمر العدد ليشرح. «بِهَذَا تَكَمَّلَتِ الْمَحَبَّةُ فِينَا: أَنْ يَكُونَ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ فِي يَوْمِ الدِّينِ، لأَنَّهُ كَمَا هُوَ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ هَكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً». لقد عملت محبة الله في حياتنا لكي لا نرتعب من الوقوف أمام دينونة كرسي قضاء المسيح. وسبب ثقتنا هو أنه عندنا هذا الشيء المشترك مع المخلّص. الدينونة أصبحت خلفنا. نحن مثله فيما يختص بالدينونة. لقد أخذ دينونة خطايانا على الصليب وحل مشكلة الخطية إلى الأبد. لأنه أخذ عقاب خطايانا فلن نحتمله نحن. فيمكننا أن نرنّم وبكل ثقة، «الموت والدينونة من خلفي، النعمة والمجد أمامي، كل أعباء الدينونه تدحرجت على يسوع، هناك فَقدَتْ كل قوتّها.» وكما أن الدينونة قد صارت ماضياً بالنسبة له، كذلك تكون لنا أيضاً ويمكننا القول، «لا دينونة، لا جحيم لي، لن ترى عيني عذاباً ولا ناراً، لا حكم عليَّ لأن الرب الذي يحبنّي يحميني تحت جناحيه.»

لا نتشّبه به فقط بما يختص بالدينونة لكن أيضاً بما يختص بالقبول أمام الله. نقف أمام الله بنفس النعمة التي فيها يقف المسيح لأننا فيه. «قريب جداً من الله لأنني في شخص ابنه أكون قريباً كقُربه هو.»

وأخيراً، نُشبهه لأن الله الآب أحبّنا كما أحب المسيح. في صلاته قال الرب يسوع، «أَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي» يوحنا (23:17). لذلك لا نبالغ حين نقول، «لا يمكن أن أكون عزيزاً أكثر على الله لأنه بالمحبة التي فيها أحب ابنه أحبّني أنا أيضاً.»

وهكذا وببركة حقيقية كما أن المسيح، كذا نحن في العالم.*​


----------



## happy angel (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 23 تشرين الثاني


«طَرِيقُ الْغَادِرِينَ فَأَوْعَرُ.» (أمثال 15:13)

إن كنت بحاجة إلى براهين أن طريق المعتدين صعبة، فما عليك سوى تفحُّص إحدى الصحف بطريقة عشوائية وستجد الكثير من الأمثلة.

عملت هذه التجربة وإليك بعض النتائج:
ألقي القبض في أمريكا الجنوبية على أحد المجرمين النازيين الذين هربوا من الاعتقال لمدة 35 سنة أقدم على الانتحار. الخوف من القضاء ومن احتمال الحكم بالإعدام جعل حياته غير محتملة.

اختطف ثلاثة مسلّحين رجلاً في عمره 74 عاماً تحت تهديد السلاح وقد طالب المختطفون بفدية قدرها90،000$ من ابنه. الإبن معروف كتاجر للمخدرات، هارب من الشرطة ومن موظفي الحكومة.

طُرد أحد أعضاء المجلس النيابي في الولايات المتحدة من المجلس لتسلّمه رشوة مقابل وعد بمنح خدمة سياسية بالمقابل. وحسب الظاهر فإن تجريده من امتيازات المجلس سيكون دائماً.

متمرّدون أفغان يهاجمون القوّات الروسية الغازية. لكن مقال الصحيفة لا يذكر أن الحكومة الأفغانية قد هدمت قبل ذلك الكنيسة المسيحية الوحيدة في البلاد. هل يمكن أن يكون الغزو الروسي عقوبة إلهية؟

اعلن ضابط شرطة كذباً أن سيارته قد سرقت. وأَمَلَ في تلقّي ثمنها من وكالة التأمين. كان يُعتبر ضابطاً ممّيزاً وكان من الممكن أن يرقّى إلى منصب رئيس الشرطة في يوم ما. والآن فقد طُرد من الخِدمة ويَنتظر تحقيقاُ في الجريمة.

نُجرَّب أحياناً، مثل كاتب المزامير، بأن نحسد الشرّير. يبدو أن العالم كُنز لهم وكل الأمور تعمل لصالحهم. لكننا ننسى أنهم سيحصدون حتماً ثمر الذنوب والعار والخوف من الفضيحة. وكثيراً ما يقعون ضحايا للابتزاز. يخافون على حياتهم وحياة أفراد عائلاتهم. يضطرون إلى استخدام أفضل وأبهظ أجهزة الحماية سعراً. يواجهون احتمال القبض عليهم، يتحمّلون تكاليف القضاء المرتفعة والغرامات وحتى السجن. تصبح الحياة كابوساً بدلاً من حلم كما كانوا يتمنّون.

أحد الرجال الذين تعلموا الدرس باقتناع كبير قال للواعظ سام جونز، أعرف عدداً واحداً في الكتاب المقدس وأعلم أنه حق، «طَرِيقُ الْغَادِرِينَ فَأَوْعَرُ» لقد تعلّم الدرس الصعب بأن عقاب الخطية المنطوب بداخلها لا يمكن الهروب منه وغير سارّ.   *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*تامل روحى جميل يا مامتى
صلواتكم*


----------



## happy angel (22 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تامل روحى جميل يا مامتى
> صلواتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 24 تشرين الثاني


«فَابْتَدَأَ حِينَئِذٍ يَلْعَنُ وَيَحْلِفُ.» (متى 74:26)

كان أحد الأساقفة يتجّول في حديقته في أحد الأيام، يتأمّل بنشاطات الأسبوع الفائت. وعندما تذكّر حادثاً محرجاً جداً في فكره، أطلق سيلاً من كلمات التجديف التي أقل ما يقال عنها أنها لاذعة. كان أحد أفراد رعيّته يسير على الجهة الأخرى من جدار الحديقة المرتفع، سمع اللغة اللاكهنوتية وأخذ يلهث غير مصدّق أذنيه.
كانت تلك تجربة خاصة في التجديف الذي يسحق قلب العديد من أولاد الله الجديّين. يئن المئات تحت وطأة هذه العادة البشعة، مدركين كم مهينة للرب ومدنّسة في حياة الشخص. لكن يثبت أن كل جهودهم للتخلّص من هذه العادة تذهب هباء.

تتدفّق هذه الكلمات عادة عندما يكون الشخص وحيداً (أو يعتقد أنه وحيدٌ) وعندما يكون متوتّر المزاج. بعض الأحيان تكون تعبيراً بصوت مرتفع عن غضب مكبوت. أحياناً يعطون متنفساً لشعورهم بالإحباط. وفي حالة الأسقف، كان ذلك رد فعله الطبيعي لعار لحقه من الإحراج.

الخوف من انسياب الكلمات علناً أسوأ من ألم التجديف الشخصي. أو عندما نكون نياماً. أو عندما نكون تحت تأثير المخدّر في المستشفى.

هذه العادة العتيقة عادت لبطرس ليلة محاكمة المخلّص. عندما عرف أنّه من أصدقاء يسوع الناصري، أنكر الإتهام وصار يلعن ويحلف (متى 74:26). لم يكن ليفعل ذلك في حالة من الإسترخاء، لكنه الآن كان في خطر وتهديد شديد، وتدفّقت الكلمات بكل سهولة كما من قبل تجديده.

بالرغم من أفضل نوايانا ومن جديّة تصميمنا تخرج الكلمات قبل أن نتمكّن من التفكير. نقع ونحن غير مستعدّين بالمرة.

هل يجب أن نيأس من التغلُّب على «جوليات» في حياتنا؟ لا، لأنه هناك النصرة التي لنا على هذه التجربة وكل ما غيرها (كورنثوس الأولى 13:10). أوّلاً ينبغي أن نعترف ونترك الخطية كل مّرة نسقط فيها. يجب أن نصرخ إلى الله ليضع رقابة على شفاهنا. يجب أن نطلب قوة لنقف في وجه ظروف الحياة المعاكسة باتزان وهدوء. أحياناً يكون عمل الاعتراف بالخطأ لمؤمنين آخرين مساعِداً للكف عن عادة قوية. وأخيراً، ينبغي أن نتذكّر دائماً أنه بينما لا يسمعنا أحد هنا على الأرض، فإن أبانا يسمعنا في السماء. ومعرفتنا كم هذا مكروه لدى الله يعمل كرادع قوي لنا. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد كلمات معزية جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
وأجمل تقييييييييم لتعب حضرتك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا أمى


----------



## happy angel (24 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> بجد كلمات معزية جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> وأجمل تقييييييييم لتعب حضرتك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا أمى


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ميرسى كتيررر للتقيم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك*​


----------



## happy angel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 25 تشرين الثاني


«كُونُوا شَاكِرِينَ.» (كولوسي 15:3)

القلب الشاكر يضيف تألُّقاً لكل الحياة. بعد انتهاء تناول الطعام، قال أحد الأولاد، «كانت هذه وجبة ممتازة يا أمي» هذه الملاحظة خلقت إحساساً جديداً بالدفء في بيت يتّصف بالسعادة.

كثيراً ما نفشل في التعبير عن شُكرنا. شفى الرب يسوع عشرة بُرُص، لكن واحداً فقط رجع ليقدّم شُكره، وكان هذا سامريّاً (لوقا 17:17). نتعلّم درسَين. الشكر نادر في عالم الإنسان الساقط. وعندما يأتي، يكون صادراً من المصدر الذي قلّما نتوقّعه.

يسهل علينا الشعور بالحزن عندما نبدي وداً للآخرين ولا يكون عندهم بعض اللياقة ليقولوا «شكراً». وبنفس الفكر يجب أن ندرك كيف يشعر الآخرون عندما نفشل في التعبير عن شكرنا لأعمال حسنة تجاهنا.

تصفحاً سطحياً للكتاب المقدس يُظهر لنا أنه مليء بالحضّ والأمثلة على الشكر لِلّه. عندنا الكثير الذي ينبغي أن نشكر الله لأجله، لا يمكننا أن نعدّد كل هذه الأشياء. يجب أن تكون حياتنا مزمور حمد للرب.

شكري لآلاف وربوات من العطايا الثمينة، ليفرح القلب بمذاق هذه العطايا ويسر بها.

يجب أن ننمي عادة التعبير عن الشكر، الواحد للآخر. مصافحة دافئة، مكالمة هاتفية أو رسالة تجلب فرحاً عظيماً. تسلّم طبيب متقدّم بالسن رسالة شكر ومبلغاً من المال من أحد مرضاه. وقد حفظ تلك الرسالة بين ممتلكاته الثمينة إذ كانت الرسالة الأولى التي تسلّمها في حياته.

ينبغي أن نعجل في التعبير عن شكرنا للهدايا، للضيافة، لاستعارة بعض الأدوات أو الآلات، لمساعدة في مشروع عمل، لكل عمل ودّ وخدمة أُظهِرت لنا.

المشكلة الأساسية هي أننا نرى هذه كأمور بديهية. أو أننا غير منضبطين بما فيه الكفاية لنجلس ونخط رسالة. في هذه الحالة يجب أن نعمل بجد على عادة الشكر، نطوّر إدراكاً لكل ما ينبغي أن نشكر من أجله، ثم ندرّب أنفسنا للتعبير عن شكرنا لهذه الأشياء حالاً. السرعة في التعبير تضاعف الشكران.*​


----------



## happy angel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 26 تشرين الثاني


«بِلاَ رُؤْيَا يَجْمَحُ الشَّعْبُ أَمَّا حَافِظُ الشَّرِيعَةِ فَطُوبَاهُ.» (أمثال 18:26)

الجزء الأول من عدد اليوم يقول، «بلا رؤيا يجمح الشعب.» ويُفهم من هذا ما معناه أنه يجب أن يكون للشعب أهداف يعملون على تحقيقها. ينبغي أن يكون لهم برامج محدّدة في أذهانهم وصورة واضحة للنتائج التي يريدون الوصول إليها والخطوات التي تقود لهذه النتائج.

لكن كلمة «رؤيا» هنا تعني «إعلان من الله.» وكلمة «يجمح» تعني «ينفلت من القيد.» والفكرة هنا تقول أنه حيث لا تُعرف ولا تُكرّم كلمة الله يهلك الشعب.

والنقيض موجود في الجزء الثاني من العدد: «أما حافظ الشريعة فطوباه.» وبكلمات أخرى، طريق البركة موجود في طاعة إرادة الله كما هي في كلمته.

لنتأمل في الجزء الأول من العدد. حيث يترك الشعب معرفة الله، يصبحون طليقي العنان في تصرفاتهم. لنفترض مثلاً، أن أحد الشعوب يتحوّلون عن الله ويفسّرون كل شيء على أساس عملية النشوء والارتقاء. وهذا يعني أن الإنسان جاء نتيجة عملية طبيعية محضة وليس من خلق كائن خارق للطبيعة. إن كان الأمر كذلك فلا يكون أساس للقيم الأخلاقية. فكل تصرفاتنا تكون حتماً نتيجة لعوامل طبيعية. وكما يقول لون ولين في الأخلاق الجديدة، «إن كانت الخلية الأولى قد تطوّرت بواسطة عملية طبيعية محضة على سطح كوكب بلا حياة، إن كان فكر الإنسان ناتج من عمل طبيعي وقُوى مادية كما البركان، فيكون غير منطقي تماماً إدانة سياسيي جنوب أفريقيا في اتباع سياسة التمييز العنصري مثل إدانة البركان قاذف الحمم.»

عند رفض كلمة الله، تنعدم القِيَم المطلقة لكل ما هو صحيح أو خطأ. يعتمد الحق الأخلاقي على الأفراد أو على الجماعات المتمسكين بها. يصبح الناس قضاة سلوكهم الخاص. تكون فلسفتهم، «إذا شعرت أنك تعمل ما هو صواب، فنفّذه.» وبواقع أن «الكل يعمل هذا» يصبح التبرير الذي يحتاجونه.

وهكذا يتخلّص الناس من القيود. يطلقون العنان لأنفسهم ليقترفوا الزنا، واللواط. تزداد الجريمة والعنف إلى نسب عالية. يعمّ الفساد في عالم العمل والحكومات. يصبح الكذب والخداع مقبولاً كشكل من السلوك. ينحلّ النسيج الإجتماعي.

«أما حافظ الشريعة فطوباه.» حتى لو أخلّ باقي العالم، يستطيع الشخص المؤمن أن يجد الحياة الصالحة بالإيمان وبطاعة كلمة الله. هذه هي الطريق الوحيدة التي ينبغي أن يسلكها.*​


----------



## happy angel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 27 تشرين الثاني


«أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعاً.» (رؤيا 20:22)

مع اقترابنا لنهاية العام، يُتوقّع أن يتخلّى العديدون عن الأمل في مجيء المسيح في أيّة لحظة. لكن الحقيقة لا تزال صحيحة سواءً تمسّك بها الناس أم لا.

الحقيقة هي أن الرب يسوع يمكن أن يأتي في أي وقت. لا نعرف يوم وساعة رجوع العريس لأجل عروسه، وهذا يعني أنه ربما يأتي اليوم. لا يوجد أية نبوة بعد تنتظر أن تتم قبل سماع هتافه، صوت رئيس الملائكة وبوق الله. صحيح أن الكنيسة تتوقّع اختبار الضيق في حياتها على الأرض، لكن رعب حقبة الضيقة العظيمة ليس جزءاً من مصيرها. إن كان على الكنيسة أن تمر في الضيقة، فهذا يعني أن الرب لن يأتي قبل ما يقل عن سبع سنين، لأننا متأكّدون من أننا لسنا في الضيقة الآن، وعندما تأتي، ستدوم سبع سنوات.

هنالك العديد من الآيات الكتابية التي تعلّم أن نكون مستعدّين في كل الأوقات لظهور المخلّص. تأمل فيما يلي:

«أَقْرَبُ مِمَّا كَانَ حِينَ آمَنَّا» (رومية 11:13).

«قَدْ تَنَاهَى اللَّيْلُ وَتَقَارَبَ النَّهَارُ» (رومية 12:13).

«الرَّبُّ قَرِيبٌ» (فيلبي 5:4).

«لأَنَّهُ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ جِدّاً سَيَأْتِي الآتِي وَلاَ يُبْطِئُ» (عبرانيين 37:10).

«لأَنَّ مَجِيءَ الرَّبِّ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ» (يعقوب 8:5).

«هُوَذَا الدَّيَّانُ وَاقِفٌ قُدَّامَ الْبَابِ» (يعقوب 9:5).

«وَإِنَّمَا نِهَايَةُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ» (بطرس الأولى 7:4).

تقصد هذه الأعداد أن تعطي انطباعا للفكر أن مجيء الرب وشيك. هذا هو الحدث الذي ينبغي أن ننتظره ونسهر لأجله. يجب أن نكون منشغلين في الخدمة، حاملين وكالتنا بكل أمانة.

قال السيد ر. توري مرّة، «المجيء الثاني لربّنا من أعظم الدوافع لحياة الخدمة الفعّالة، النقية، غير الأنانية، المكرّسة وغير الدنيوية.»
مسؤوليتنا واضحة. ينبغي أن نمنطق أحقائنا، وأن يضيء نورنا، ويجب أن نكون مثل أولئك الذين انتظروا ربّهم (لوقا 35:12، 36). فدعونا لا نستسلم لمن يعلمون أنه لا يحق لنا أن نتوقّعه في أية لحظة. بل نؤمن برجوعه المحتوم، نعلّمه بغيرة، ولنترك الحق يضيء في حياتنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 28 تشرين الثاني


«بِنِعْمَةِ اللهِ أَنَا مَا أَنَا.» (كورنثوس الأولى 10:15)

أحد آلام الحياة التي نجلبها على أنفسنا هي محاولة أن نكون شخصاً غير ما هو مخطّط لنا. كل واحد منّا خليقة فريدة. وكما قال أحدهم: «عندما صنعنا الله، كسر القالب.» لم يقصد لنا أن نحاول تغيير ما خطّط لنا.

كتب ماكسويل مالتز، «أنت كشخصية ليس في منافسة مع أية شخصية أخرى لأنه لا يوجد على وجه البسيطة شخص آخر يشبهك، أو يحمل نفس تفصيلاتك. أنت فرد. أنت فريد. أنت ليس مثل أي شخص آخر ولا يمكنك أبداً أن تصبح مثل أي شخص آخر. ليس من المفروض أن تكون مثل أي شخص آخر وكذلك ليس من المفروض أن يكون أي شخص آخر مثلك.»

لم يخلق الله شخصاً نموذجياً مصنّفاً إياه بطريقة ما قائلاً «هذا ما أريد». لقد صنع كل إنسان فرداً فريداً كما صنع كل رقيقة ثلج فريدة ووحيدة.»

كل منّا ناتج من حكمة ومحبة الله في صُنعنا كما نحن. عرف تماماً ماذا كان يعمل. مظهرنا، ذكاؤنا ومواهبنا تمثّل أفضل ما عنده لنا. أي كان، يتميّز بمعرفة غير محدودة وبمحبة غير محدودة كان سيعمل نفس الشيء.
وهكذا، فأمنيتنا أن نكون شخصاً آخر يُعَد إهانة للرب. كأن الله قد اقترف خطأ أو منع عنّا شيئاً كان يمكن أن يكون صالحاً لنا.

الرغبة لأن نكون مثل شخص آخر أمر تافه. هنالك نهاية لما صنعنا الله ولما قد أعطانا. طبعاً يمكننا أن نقلّد فضائل الغير، لكن ما نفكّر به هنا هو من نحن كخليقة الله.

إن نسير في الحياة غير راضين عن تصميم الله لحياتنا، يصيبنا بالشلل من الشعور بالنقص. لكن المسألة ليست مشكلة نقص. نحن لسنا من طبقة أدنى، نحن أفرادٌ فريدون.

محاولة أن نكون كشخص آخر مقضي عليها بالفشل. هذا أمر لا يعقل كأن الإصبع الصغير يريد أن يقوم بوظيفة القلب. لم يخطّط الله ذلك وبكل بساطة هذا لن ينجح.

الموقف الصحيح هو القول مع بولس، «بنعمة الله، أنا ما أنا» (كورنثوس الأولى 10:15). ينبغي أن نفرح لما نحن عليه لأننا تصميم متمّيز وعلينا أن نستخدم ما نحن وما نملك أكثر ما يمكن لمجد الله. أشياء كثيرة لن نستطيع أن نقوم بها، لكن هنالك أشياء أخرى نستطيع أن نعملها لا يمكن لغيرنا القيام بها. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 نوفمبر 2010)

> *إن نسير  في الحياة غير راضين عن تصميم الله لحياتنا، يصيبنا بالشلل من الشعور  بالنقص. لكن المسألة ليست مشكلة نقص. نحن لسنا من طبقة أدنى، نحن أفرادٌ  فريدون.
> 
> محاولة أن نكون كشخص آخر مقضي عليها بالفشل. هذا أمر لا يعقل كأن الإصبع  الصغير يريد أن يقوم بوظيفة القلب. لم يخطّط الله ذلك وبكل بساطة هذا لن  ينجح* .


رااااااااااااائع يا مامتى
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم


----------



## happy angel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> رااااااااااااائع يا مامتى
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 29 تشرين الثاني


«أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً.» (يوحنا 30:5)

يقول الرب يسوع مرّتين في يوحنا أنه لا يستطيع أن يفعل من نفسه شيئاً. في العدد 19 يصرّح، «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً...» ثم يقول ثانية في العدد 30، «أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً.»

عندما تطالعنا هذه الأعداد لأول مرّة، نميل إلى الشعور بخيبة أمل. يبدو أن يسوع كان محدوداً في قوّته، تماماً مثلنا. لكن إن كان هو الله، كما يدّعي، فينبغي أن يكون كلّي القوة. فكيف يمكنه إذن القول أنه لا يستطيع أن يعمل من نفسه شيئاً؟ وفي الواقع استعمل أعداء الإنجيل هذه الآيات ليظهروا أن يسوع كان فقط إنساناً مع كل القيود البشرية.

لكن، تمعّن جيداً! لم يكن ربّنا يتكلّم عن قواه الجسديّة. فقد كان يشدّد على أنه مكرّس لإرادة الله أبيه بحيث لا يستطيع أن يعمل شيئاً بمبادرته الخاصة. كان كامل الأخلاق بحيث لم يستطع يتصرّف من إرادته الخاصة. لم يُرد شيئاً منفصلاً عن إرادة الله.

أنت وأنا لا يمكننا القول أننا لا نقدر أن نعمل شيئاً من أنفسنا. كثيراً ما نتصرّف باستقلال عن الرب. نتّخذ قرارات دون استشارته. نستسلم للتجارب مع عِلمنا الكامل أننا نخطئ. نفضّل إرادتنا على إرادته. لم يستطع الرب أن يقوم بعمل أي من هذه.

لذلك فبدل التفكير أن يسوع كان ضعيفاً ومحدوداً، تبرهن هذه الآيات العكس تماماً، أنه كان إلهاً كاملاً. يظهر هذا جليّاً عند قراءة الأعداد بأكملها بدل التوقف في نقطة الوسط. ما قاله يسوع في العدد 19 كان، «لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ.» وبكلمات أخرى، لا يستطيع الإبن أن يعمل مستقلاً عن الآب، لكنه يستطيع أن يعمل مهما يعمل الآب. وهذا ادعاء بالمساواة مع الله.

وثم ثانية في العدد 30 يقول يسوع، «أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.» وهذا يعني أنه يتخذ قرارات مبنيّة على تعليمات يتسلّمها من أبيه، وأن خضوعه الكامل لمشيئة الله يؤكّد صحّة هذه القرارات.

ج. س. باكستر يقول هذا يشير إلى أنّ هذه الفقرة تتضمَّن سبع ادّعاءات ليسوع أنه معادل لله. معادل في العمل (عدد 19)، معادل في المعرفة (عدد 20)، معادل في إقامة الموتى (عدد 28:21، 29)، معادل في القضاء (عدد 22،27)، معادل في الكرامة (عدد 23)، معادل في التجديد (عدد 24،25)، معادل في كيانه الذاتي (عدد 26)، مخلّصنا ليس ضعيفاً، أو مخلوقاً واهياً ذا قوة محدودة لكنه كلّي القدرة، إنه الله ظهر في الجسد. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2010)

> *مخلّصنا ليس ضعيفاً، أو مخلوقاً واهياً ذا قوة محدودة لكنه كلّي القدرة، إنه الله ظهر في الجسد.*


تأمل رااااااااااااائع وتفسير أروع للآية
أشكرك يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## happy angel (28 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> تأمل رااااااااااااائع وتفسير أروع للآية
> أشكرك يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 30 تشرين الثاني



«اِحْمِلُوا بَعْضُكُمْ أَثْقَالَ بَعْضٍ وَهَكَذَا تَمِّمُوا نَامُوسَ الْمَسِيحِ...(5) لأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ سَيَحْمِلُ حِمْلَ نَفْسِهِ.» (غلاطية 2:6، 5)

قراءة سطحية لهذين العددين ربما تقنع الشخص أنهما متناقضان بشكل واضح. يقول العدد الأول أنه ينبغي أن نحمل أثقال بعضنا البعض، بينما يقول الثاني أننا ينبغي أن يحمل كل واحد أثقاله.

كلمة «أثقال» في العدد 2 تعني أي شيء يثقّّل على الشخص روحياً، جسدياً وعاطفياً. في هذا السياق تعني ثقل الإحساس بالذنب أو الكآبة التي تأتي إلى حياة الإنسان الذي أُمسِك في زلّة (عدد 1). نساعد هكذا أخاً عندما نحتضنه بمحبة ونكسبه ثانية في حياة الشركة مع الله ومع شعب الله. لكن الأثقال تتضمّن أيضاً الحزن، المشاكل، التجارب وإحباط الحياة التي تصيب جميعنا. نحمل أثقال بعضنا حين نعزّي، نشجع، نشارك بممتلكاتنا المادية، ونعطي النصح البناء. وهذا يعني أن ندخل أنفسنا في مشاكل الآخرين، حتى على حساب شخصي مرتفع. عندما نعمل هذا نتمّم شريعة المسيح، التي هي محبة الواحد للآخر. نظهر محبتنا بطريقة عملية عندما نعطي وننفق لأجل الآخرين.

كلمة أخرى مختلفة تستعمل «للثقل» في العدد 5. تعني هنا أي شيء يحمله الشخص دون الإشارة إن كان ثقيلاً أو خفيفاً. يقول بولس هنا أن كل واحد يضطر إلى تحمل حمله الخاص من المسؤولية يوم دينونة كرسي المسيح. فلن يكون عندها السؤال مقارنتنا بالآخرين. سنقاضى على أساس سجلّنا الخاص وتوزّع المكافآت بحسب ذاك السجل.

العلاقة ما بين العددين تبدو هكذا: الشخص الذي يساعد في حمل من أُخذ في زلّة، يمكن هو نفسه أن يقع في فخ الشعور بالزهو. ربما يفكّر بنفسه وكأنه في مستوى روحي أعلى. يرى نفسه أفضل بالمقارنة مع القدّيس الخاطئ. يذكّره بولس أنه عندما يقف أمام الرب سيقدّم حساباً عن نفسه، عن أعماله هو وعن شخصيّته، وليس عن أي شخص آخر. يضطر إلى حَمل حِمل مسؤولياّته الخاص.
وهكذا فهذان العددان لا يتناقضان. بل ينسجمان تماماً. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووعة بجد بستفاد كتير من تفسير الآيات بطريقة روحية
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى


----------



## govany shenoda (30 نوفمبر 2010)

تامل حلو جدا
الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## happy angel (30 نوفمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعة بجد بستفاد كتير من تفسير الآيات بطريقة روحية
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (30 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> تامل حلو جدا
> الرب يبارك مجهودك​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 1 كانون الأول


«إِنْ سَمِعْتَ قَوْلاً... وَفَحَصْتَ وَفَتَّشْتَ وَسَأَلتَ جَيِّداً وَإِذَا الأَمْرُ صَحِيحٌ وَأَكِيدٌ. (تثنية 12:13، 14)

إن راجت إشاعة حول سكّان إحدى مدن إسرائيل أنهم تركوا الرب ليعبدوا الأوثان، ينبغي أن يجري تحقيقاً شاملاً قبل اتّخاذ أي خطوات تأديبيّة.

نحن أيضاً يجب ألاّ نكون أقل حذراً عندما نسمع إشاعة أو نميمة، لكن ينبغي أن نطبّق ستّة امتحانات: هل هي هرطقة؟ هل فحصت؟ هل فتّشت؟ هل استفسرت باجتهاد؟ هل هذا صحيح؟ هل هو أكيد؟

في الواقع تكون فكرة جيّدة إن استعملنا نفس الشمولية والحذر قبل نقل أخبار مثيرة تدور في الأوساط الدينية بين وقت وآخر. إسمحوا لي أن أقدّم بعض الأمثلة!

في وقت سابق انتشرت قصة أن حجارة لبناء هيكل في أورشليم جُمعت في مخازن ميناء في نيويورك، جاهزة للشحن إلى إسرائيل عندما يحل الوقت المناسب. قيل أن الحجارة من صخور ولاية إنديانا. نشر المسيحيون الأخبار بكل حماس، إلى أن كُذِّبت وعُلم أن لا أساس من الصحة لهذا التقرير.

وفي وقت آخر، انتشرت قصة أن العلماء أدخلوا معلومات مكثّفة بخصوص رزنامة التاريخ البشري إلى الكومبيوتر وأن النتائج قد أثبتت حقيقة أخبار الكتاب بخصوص اليوم الطويل في سفر يشوع. يتلهّف المؤمنون لسماع أية أخبار لتأكيد الكتاب المقدس وينشرون القصص في المجلاّت والإذاعات. ثم تنفجر الفقاعة. يتبيّن أن لا أساس لها من الصحة.

وقبل وقت ليس ببعيد، استُعمل حساب رياضي ليطرح اسم شخصية غير شعبية يمكن أن يكون ضد المسيح (المسيح الكذاب). والعملية الحسابية تعمل بهذا الشكل: تعين قيمة عددية لكل حرف من حروف اسم الشخصية. وبعد اتّباع سلسلة من عمليات الجمع والطرح، الضرب والقسمة ينتج العدد 666، وطبعاً هذه العملية لا تثبت أي شيء بتاتا. إذ يمكن برمجة الحاسوب ليعطي نتيجة 666 لكل اسم تقريباً.

بين يدي نبذة تقول أن شارلز داروين، في أيامه الأخيرة، تنصل من نظرية النشوء والارتقاء وعاد إلى إيمانه بالكتاب المقدس. يمكن أن يكون هذا صحيحاً. أريد أن أصدّق أن هذا صحيح. ربما سأكتشف في يوم من الأيام أن هذا صحيح. لكن في هذه الأثناء لا أملك أية وثيقة تثبت القصة، ولا أجرؤ على نشرها إلى أن أحصل على تأكيد.

نوفّر على أنفسنا الكثير من الإحراج ونحفظ الإيمان المسيحي من تشويه سمعته إن كنّا نطبّق الستّة امتحانات في عدد اليوم: هل هي هرطقة؟ هل فحصت؟ هل فتّشت؟ هل استفسرت باجتهاد؟ هل هذا صحيح؟ هل هو أكيد؟ *​


----------



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 2 كانون الأول


«مُكَلِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِمَزَامِيرَ وَتَسَابِيحَ وَأَغَانِيَّ رُوحِيَّةٍ، مُتَرَنِّمِينَ وَمُرَتِّلِينَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ لِلرَّبِّ.» (أفسس 19:5)

يرتبط الترنيم هنا مع الامتلاء بالروح، وكأن الترنيم نتيجة أكيدة للامتلاء. ربما لهذا السبب كانت الإنتعاشات على مرّ التاريخ مصحوبة بالترنيم. الانتعاش في ويلز-بريطانيا مثال بارز على ذلك.

لا يملك أحد مواضيع للترنيم مثل المسيحيين، ولا يملك شعب آخر مثل هذا الإرث من المزامير، الترانيم والأغاني الروحية. تعبّر ترانيمنا بلغة جليلة عمّا نُحسّ به عادة لكن لا يمكننا أن نعبّر عنه. تعبّر بعض الترانيم عن أفكار أبعد من اختباراتنا الخاصة- ترانيم تنمّ عن تكريس تام مثل «كل ما لي وحياتي مُلك فاديَّ يسوع.» في هذه الحالات، نرنّم هذه الترانيم تعبيراً لطموحات قلوبنا.

في الأغاني الروحية لا يُعتبر الإيقاع ولا اللحن. أهم شيء هو الرسالة التي تصدر من القلب وترتفع إلى الله بقوة الروح القدس. وقد عبّرت ماري بولي عن هذا الحق بقولها:
«نعرف أيها الرب أنه ليس المهم حلاوة الأغنية، لكن ما يتعلّمه القلب من الروح يرفع اللحن إليك».

يستطيع الروح القدس أن يستخدم الترنيم تماماً كما يستخدم الكرازة بالكلمة. سمعت والدة جانان جينيس فلاّحاً يرنّم بينما كان يحرث حقله، وقرّرت ألا تُقدِم على الانتحار بالغرق في نهر. وقد قال الدكتور جينيس لاحقاً:

«كل ما أنا عليه لِلّه، مدين به لحرّاث مسيحي متواضع يرنّم تسابيح للرب بينما كان يقوم بعمله المتواضع.»
ينبغي على العاملين في خدمة الموسيقى المسيحية أن يأخذوا حَذرهم من خَطرَين. أوّلهما خطر تسلُّل الذات. كما في باقي الخدمات العامة، ما أسهل أن نطير في رحلة الغرور الذاتي. تكمن هناك دائماً التجربة لمحاولة التأثير على الناس بالموهبة بدلاً من الترنيم لمجد الله ولبركة شعبه.

والآخر هو خطر الترفيه بدل البناء. كل هذا ممكن جداً عند ترنيم الكلمات بصحبة موسيقى بارعة ومع ذلك لا توصل الرسالة لقلوب السامعين. ومن الممكن إثارة الناس عاطفياً بترانيم تافهة، طائشة ولا تليق بالرب الذي نحبّه.

يختلف تذوّق الموسيقى مع اختلاف الثقافات، لكن في جميع الثقافات ينبغي أن تكون الترانيم مبنيّة على عقائد صحيحة، موقّرة متناسقة، وبنّاءة روحياً. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2010)

> *لا يملك أحد مواضيع للترنيم مثل المسيحيين، ولا يملك شعب آخر مثل هذا الإرث من المزامير، الترانيم والأغاني الروحية.*





> *يستطيع الروح القدس أن يستخدم الترنيم تماماً كما يستخدم الكرازة بالكلمة.*





> *يختلف  تذوّق الموسيقى مع اختلاف الثقافات، لكن في جميع الثقافات ينبغي أن تكون  الترانيم مبنيّة على عقائد صحيحة، موقّرة متناسقة، وبنّاءة روحياً. *


*راااااااااااائع يا أمى
ربنا يبارك عمل ايديكى
سلام المسيح لكم*


----------



## happy angel (2 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *راااااااااااائع يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك عمل ايديكى
> سلام المسيح لكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 3 كانون الأول


«يُبَشِّرُ الآنَ بِالإِيمَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلاً يُتْلِفُهُ.» (غلاطية 23:1)

بعد تجديد شاول الطرسوسي، سمعت كنائس اليهودية أن هذا الذي كان كبير المضطهِدين للإيمان المسيحي قد صار كارزاً غيوراً ومدافعاً عن الإيمان. كان ذاك تحوّلاً عظيماً.

وفي السنين السابقة، كانت هنالك حوادث مدهشة حيث قام بعض الرجال بتحوّل مُشابه.

اتّفق كل من لورد ليتلتون وجلبرت ويست أن يعملا معاً لزعزعة إيمان المدافعين عن الكتاب المقدس. يقوم ليتلتون بإثبات بُطلان قصة تجديد شاول بينما يعمل ويست على تقديم البرهان القاطع على أن قيامة المسيح كانت خرافة. اعترف كلاهما بأن معلوماتهما عن الكتاب المقدس كانت واهنة، لكنّهما قررّا «لكي نكون صادقين ينبغي على الأقل أن ندرس البراهين». تداوَلا في فترات متقاربة أثناء عملهما على موضوعيهما. في إحدى هذه المداولات فتح ليتلتون قلبه لصديقه واعترف أنه ابتدأ يشعر أن هناك بعض الحقيقة في القصة.

أجاب الآخر أنه هو أيضاً قد صُدم قليلاً من نتائج دراسته. أخيراً، عندما كان كتاباهما جاهزين، اجتمع المؤلّفان معاً واكتشفا أن كلا منهما بدل الكتابة ضد، أنتجا كتباً لصالح الموضوعين الذين سخرا منهما في البداية. وقد اتّفقا أنه بعد الغوص في جميع البراهين كخبيرين شرعيّين، لا يستطيعان أن يقوما بأي شيء آخر سوى قبول حقيقة ما يدوّنه الكتاب المقدس فيما يختص بالموضوعين» (فريدريك وود). كتاب ليتلتون كان «تجديد القدّيس بولس». أمّا عنوان كتاب ويست فكان «قيامة يسوع المسيح».

طلب الملحد روبرت إنجرسول من لو والاس (أحد اللا أدريين) أن يؤلّف كتاباً يبيّن «أكذوبة» قصة حياة يسوع المسيح. أمضى والاس سنين طويلة يبحث في الموضوع، مسبّباً الحزن الشديد لزوجته المؤمنة. ثم بدأ بالكتابة. وبعد أن أنهى ما يقرُب من أربعة فصول، أدرك أن السجلاّت المتعلّقة بالمسيح كانت حقيقية. سقط على ركبته تائباً ووضع ثقته بالمسيح رباً ومخلصاً. ثم قام بتأليف كتاب «بن حور» مقدّماً المسيح كابن الله القدّوس.

أراد فرانك موريسون أن يكتب قصة عن المسيح، لكن بما أنه لا يؤمن بالمعجزات، قرّر أن يحدّد نفسه بالسبعة أيام ما قبل الصلب. وبينما كان يدرس قصص الكتاب أضاف موضوع القيامة. بعد اقتناعه بأن المسيح قد قام حقّاً، قَبِله مخلّصاً وكتب كتابه المشهور «مَن دحرج الحجر؟» والفصل الأول بعنوان «الكتاب الذي رفض أن يُكتب».

الكتاب المقدس حيّ وقوي وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدّين. برهانه الأعظم في داخله. كل من يهاجمه ويسخر منه ينبغي أن يواجه إمكانية الإيمان به يوماً ما ويصبح بطله المُكرّس.  *​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> ​​​
> 
> *الكتاب المقدس حيّ وقوي وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدّين. برهانه الأعظم في داخله. كل من يهاجمه ويسخر منه ينبغي أن يواجه إمكانية الإيمان به يوماً ما ويصبح بطله المُكرّس. *​


 امين
تامل في غايه الروعه 
ميرسي لمجهودك الرائع هابي 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (3 ديسمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> امين
> تامل في غايه الروعه
> ميرسي لمجهودك الرائع هابي
> الرب يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 4 كانون الأول


«وَمَلأتُهُ مِنْ رُوحِ اللهِ... وَكُلِّ صَنْعَة.» (خروج 3:31)

تشير فقرة اليوم إلى بصلئيل، الذي جهّزه الروح القدس ليُشرف على بناء خيمة الإجتماع. كان ماهراً في صياغة الذهب والفضة والنحاس، ونَقْش الحجارة الكريمة والحفر بالخشب. عمل الروح منه حِرَفياً ليقوم بأنواع أشغال عملية.

تقتبس إحدى المجلاّت قول أ. ترامب، «نغفل عادة عن هذا الدور في خدمة الروح القدس. سواء في الحقل أو في المصنع، في البيت أو في المكتب، يستطيع المؤمن أن يطلب مساعدة الروح القدس في الأعمال اليومية. أعرف رجُلاً صنع مذبحاً من مقعد في مشغله. بالرغم من كثرة عمل إحدى السيّدات، صنعت مائدة للعشاء الربّاني من طاولة مطبخها. وآخر قلب طاولة مكتبه إلى منبر يكرز من عليه ويكتب، تحوُّل من الشؤون العامة اليومية إلى عمل الملك.

يوجد في الناصرة، إسرائيل، مستشفى مسيحي لخدمة السكّان العرب بشكل رئيسي. في هذا المستشفى توجد قاعة عبادة. لكن عندما يقف الواعظ ليكرز، لا يقف من وراء منبر. بدل ذلك يقف من وراء بنك نجّار مصقول مع ملزمة خشبيّة في طرفه. هذا حقاً شيئ جميل وضروري ليذكّرنا أن الرب عمل نجّاراً في الناصرة وأن بنك النجاره كانت منبره.

عمل أحد الأطباّء في وسط غرب الولايات المتحدة في معالجة أرواح مرضاه وأجسادهم أيضاً. وأحياناً بعد أن يكون قد تحدّث إلى شخص في عيادته وفحصه فحصاً شاملاً، يشك في أن المشكلة كانت روحيّة أكثر ممّا هي جسدية. يذهب في تلك الليلة إلى بيت المريض، ويقرع الباب. يتفاجأ المريض أوّلاً من هذه الزيارة.

ولكن بعد لحظات يقول الطبيب المهذّب، «لم آت لزيارتك بصفتي طبيبك بل كصديق. أريد أن أكلّمك في موضوع معيّن. هل تسمح لي بالدخول؟» طبعاً، لا يعارض المريض فيدخل الطبيب ويتكلّم إلى الشخص عن حاجته الروحيّة. ثم يشرح له كيف يمكن ليسوع أن يسدّد تلك الحاجة. وكثيرون من مرضاه سلّموا حياتهم للرب وصاروا يخدمونه أيضاً. الكثيرون يشكرون دائماً خدمة هذا الطبيب المحبوب الذي اعتنى بأرواحهم كما بأجسادهم.

للرب منابر عديدة غير تقليديّة في العالم اليوم. وكما قال ترامب، تعلّم الكثيرون كيف يحوّلون أموراً عاديّة إلى عمل الرب. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2010)

> للرب منابر عديدة غير تقليديّة في العالم اليوم. وكما قال ترامب، تعلّم الكثيرون كيف يحوّلون أموراً عاديّة إلى عمل الرب.


*تأمل راااااااااائع يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (3 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تأمل راااااااااائع يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 5 كانون الأول


«عِنْدَمَا يَأْتِي الْعَدُوُّ كَنَهْرٍ فَنَفْخَةُ الرَّبِّ تَدْفَعُهُ!» (أشعياء 19:59ب)

تشتد الأزمات الملُحة في الحياة أحياناً عندما يطلق الشيطان مدفعيّته الثقيلة ضد شعب الله. تظلم السماء، ترتجف الأرض ويبدو أنه ليس من بارقة أمل. لكن الله وعد أن يرسل تعزيزاً لشعبه في آخر لحظة. يرفع روح الله البيرق ضد إبليس في اللحظة الأخيرة.

كان العبرانيّون مُستعبَدين لطاغية مصر، نظرة شعب إسرائيل كانت معتمة. كانوا مذلولين تحت سياط رؤساء العمل. لكن الله لم يكن غير مبال لأنينهم. أقام موسى ليواجه فرعون وفي النهاية ليقود شعبه إلى الحرية.

في أيام القضاة، استعبدت شعوب أجنبية قبائل إسرائيل. لكن في أحلك الساعات أقام الله منقذين عسكريين ليطردوا العدو ويدخلوا في فترة من الهدوء والسلام.

عندما قاد سنحاريب جيشه الأشوري ضد أورشليم، ظُنَّ بأن يهوذا سيسُبى حتمياً. من ناحية بشرية، لم توجد أية طريقة لوقف هذا الغزو. لكن ملاك الرب جال وسط معسكر الأشوريين في إحدى الليالي وقتل 185،000 رجلاً.

كانت إستير ملكة في فارس، هجم العدو كفيضان، أصدر أمراً لإعدام جميع اليهود في المملكة. هل كان الله مهزوماً بقانون الماديين والفرس؟ كلاّ، رتّب الأمور لصدور أمر آخر يسمح لليهود في الدفاع عن أنفسهم في ذلك اليوم المشئوم. وطبعاً، كان النصر الغامر لليهود.

عندما بدأ مارتن لوثر يصرخ ضد بيع صكوك الغفران وضد خطايا أخرى في الكنيسة، كان كأن نوراً قد سطع في عصر الظلام.

كانت الملكة ماري تثير الفوضى في الإيمان المسيحي الحقيقي في إنجلترا واسكتلندا. أقام الله رجلاً يدعى جون نوكس عند الحاجة القصوى. «ارتمى بوجهه في التراب أمام الله، التمس نوكس من الله ليلة كاملة لينتقم من مختارته ويمنحه اسكتلندا أو الموت. أعطاه الله اسكتلندا وعزل الملكة عن العرش.

هل تواجه أزمة شديدة في حياتك اليوم؟ لا تخف. سيرسل روح الله عوناً في الوقت المناسب ويأتي بك إلى موضع رحب. فقط اتكل عليه. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2010)

> لا تخف. سيرسل روح الله عوناً في الوقت المناسب ويأتي بك إلى موضع رحب. فقط اتكل عليه.


*آمين
ميرسى يا أمى للتامل المعزى دة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *آمين
> ميرسى يا أمى للتامل المعزى دة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 6 كانون الأول


«لَمَّا تَكَلَّمَ أَفْرَايِمُ بِرَعْدَةٍ تَرَفَّعَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَلَمَّا أَثِمَ بِبَعْلٍ مَاتَ.» (هوشع 1:13)

هنالك قوّة فعّالة هائلة وسُلطة في كلام الشخص البار. عندما يتكلّم، يؤثّر على حياة الآخرين. لكلماته وزن كبير. يحترمه البشر كمُستحق للاحترام والطاعة.

لكن إذا سقط نفس الشخص في خطية، يفقد كل تأثيره الإيجابي على الآخرين. النغمة السلطويّة التي كان يتكلّم بها تفسد. لا يعود الناس يطلبون مشورته. إذا حاول أن يقدّمها، يميلون إلى النظر إليها بعَين شبه ساخرة ويقولون، «أيها الطبيب إشف نفسك» أو «أخرج الخشبة التي في عينك أوّلاً، ثم أخرج القذى من عيني.» فتصمت شفتاه.

يؤكّد هذا على أهمية المحافظة على شهادة صادقة حتى النهاية. البداية الحسنة مهمّة لكن ليس كفاية. إن نتخلّى عن استعدادنا في أواخر عهدنا، يحتجب مجد الأيام الأولى في ضباب العار.

«لما تكلّم أفرايم ارتعد الرجال.» يقول وليامز، «عندما سار أفرايم مع الله، كما في أيام يشوع، تكلّم بسُلطان وارتعد الشعب، فكان يتمتّع بمركز احترام وقوة. لكنّه اتّجه للأوثان ومات روحيّاً. للمؤمن احترامه وقوته الأخلاقية ما دام قلبه خاضعا كليا لسلطان المسيح وخالياً من الأوثان.»

يمثّل جدعون مثالاً آخر. كان الله مع هذا الرجل الفائق الشجاعة. بجيش مؤلّف من 300 رجل هزم جيش المديانيين القوي والمؤلّف من 135،000 رجُل. وعندما أراد رجال إسرائيل تنصيبه ملكاً عليهم، رفض بحكمة، لأنه أدرك أن يهوه كان الملك الحقيقي. وبعد أن كسب انتصارات لامعة وقاوَم بنجاح تجارِب عظيمة، تقوّض ولم يقف في وجه ما نعتقد أنه أمر بسيط. طلب من جنوده تسليمه الأقراط الذهبية التي غنموها من الإسماعيليين. ومن هذه الأقراط صنع إيفودا (ثوباً) صار وثناً معبوداً لشعب إسرائيل، وفخّاً لجدعون وبيته.

نعلم، طبعاً، أنه حين نفشل، نستطيع أن نتوجّه إلى الله معترفين طالبين الصفح. نعلم أنه يستطيع أن يعيد السنوات التي أكلها الجراد أي يمكننا من التعويض عن الأيام التي أضعناها. لكن لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر أنه من الأفضل تجنُّب السقوط كلياً بدل الشفاء منه. من الأفضل عدم تهشيم شهادتنا ممّا أن نحاول إلصاق الأجزاء المهشّمة معاً ثانية. كان والد أندرو سونار يقول له، «يا أندرو، صلِّ حتّى كلينا نتحمّل حتّى النهاية!» فدعونا نصلّي لكي ننهي مسيرتنا بفرح. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 7 كانون الأول


«أَعْظَمَهُنَّ الْمَحَبَّةُ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 13:13)

المحبة هي القوة التي تغلب عالم الكراهية، النزاع والأنانية. تستطيع أن تعمل ما لا تستطيعه أي فضيلة أخرى، وبكلمات أخرى المحبة مَلِكة كل النّعِمَ. تُقابِل المحبة الإساءة باللطف. تطلب الرحمة لجلاّديها. تتصرّف بلا أنانية حينما الجميع حولها بصخب يطالبون بحقوقهم. تُعطي حتّى تنتهي من العطاء.

كان أحد الهنود يقود فيله في أحد الشوارع، ينخسه باستمرار ليزيد من سرعته. وفجأة سقط المنخاس الفولاذي من يده على رصيف الشارع مُصدراً رنيناً عالياً. استدار الفيل، التقط المنخاس بخرطومه، وسلّمه لسيّده. هكذا المحبة.

في إحدى حكايات إيسوب، كانت مباراة ما بين الشمس والريح مَن منهما يستطيع أن يجعل رجلاً يخلع رداءه. هبّت الريح بشدّة، وكلّما قويت اشتد تمسُّك الرجل بردائه حول جسده. ثم جاء دور الشمس فأشرقت على الرجل فخلع رداءه. غيرّته بواسطة الدفء. هكذا المحبة.

رمى السير وولتر سكوت حجراً على كلب شارد بقوة وأصابه بكسر في رجله. وقف سكوت نادماً على عمله، تقدّم الكلب عارجاً إليه ولحس اليد التي رمته بالحجر. هكذا المحبة.

أطلق ستانتون ذماً مُراً على لنكولن، مُلقّباً إيّاه «بالمهرج الماهر» و «الغوريلا الأصلي.» قال أن كل من يذهب إلى أفريقيا ليتفرّج على الغوريلا يكون أحمقاً لأنه يوجد غوريلا في سبرنغ فيلد. أدار لنكولن خدّه الآخر. وفي الواقع فقد عُيِنّ لنكولن ستانتون وزيراً للحربية مؤكّداً أنه يحمل أفضل المؤهّلات لهذه الوظيفة. وعندما أطلقت النار على لنكولن، وقف ستانتون إلى جانب جسده الميت، بكى علناً وقال، هنا يرقد أعظم حاكم بشري عرفه العالم.» لقد انتصر لنكولن بأن أدار الخد الآخر. هكذا هي المحبة.

كتب ستانلي جونز، «بإدارة الخد الآخر تنزع سلاح عدوّك. يلطمك على خدّك وأنت بخلقك الجريء تضربه على القلب بأن تدير له الخدّ الآخر. تذوب عداوته. يختفي عدوّك. تتخلّص من عدوّك بتخليصه من عداوته لك...يقف العالم على أقدام الرجل الذي يملك القوة لينتقم لكن يملك القوة ألا يثأر. هذه هي القوة-القوة المطلقة.»

يبدو أحياناً أنه يمكن تحقيق إنجاز أكثر بالكلام الخشن، للمجازاة عين بعين، بالمطالبة بالحقوق. هذه الأساليب لها وزن معيّن في القوة. لكن رصيد القوة في المحبة، إذ، بدل تعميق الخصومات، تحوّل المحبة الأعداء إلى أصدقاء. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2010)

> *يبدو  أحياناً أنه يمكن تحقيق إنجاز أكثر بالكلام الخشن، للمجازاة عين بعين،  بالمطالبة بالحقوق. هذه الأساليب لها وزن معيّن في القوة. لكن رصيد القوة  في المحبة، إذ، بدل تعميق الخصومات، تحوّل المحبة الأعداء إلى أصدقاء.*


ميرسى مامتى للتامل الرائع
بركة طفل المذود تكونمعاكم


----------



## happy angel (6 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ميرسى مامتى للتامل الرائع
> بركة طفل المذود تكونمعاكم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك​​*


----------



## happy angel (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 8 كانون الأول



«لأَنَّ الْقَضَاءَ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ الرَّدِيءِ لاَ يُجْرَى سَرِيعاً فَلِذَلِكَ قَدِ امْتلأ قَلْبُ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ فِيهِمْ لِفَعْلِ الشَّرِّ.» (الجامعة 11:8)

بينما أكتب هذه السطور، تعم البلاد موجة من السخط العام على ارتفاع نسبة الجريمة في بلادنا. يطالب الناس باحترام القانون والنظام. يبدو أن قوانيننا ومحاكمنا تحابي المجرمين، بينما لا ينال الضحية الإنصاف أو ينال القليل منه. تطول القضايا في المحاكم ويبدو أن لا نهاية لها وغالباً ما يستطيع محامي المجرم أن يكسب القضية عن طريق استغلال فجوات سخيفة في القانون.

لقد ساهم في هذا الإخلال العام تلفظاّت كبار علماء الاجتماع وعلم النفس وخبراء آخرين. يصرّون على أن حكم الإعدام غير معقول ولا إنساني. يشهدون على أن الخوف من العقاب لا يعمل على ردع المجرمين. ويصرّحون أنّ الحل يكمن في تأهيل المجرمين، وليس في معاقبتهم.

لكنهم مخطئون. كلّما ارتفعت ثقة الفرد أن «بإمكانه الإفلات»، كلّما كان مستعدّاً ليلجأ إلى الجريمة. أو عندما يحس أن العقاب سيكون خفيفاً، يتجرّأ على المقامرة بمخاطرة القبض عليه. أو إذا اعتقد أن المحاكمة ستطول لجلسات لا حصر لها، يتشجّع. وبالرغم من كل ما يقولون فإن عقاب الإعدام يقوم بمهمّة الردع.

عند تحليل ارتفاع نسبة الجريمة، قالت إحدى مجلاّت الأخبار أن، «أحد الأسباب يكمن في النقص بوسائل الردع من صلصلة جهاز قضاء الجريمة. يتّفق العديد من السلطات أنه في حال التهديد بعقاباً معقولاً، يجب أن يكون سريعاً وأكيداً. وبسبب العبئ الكبير من القضايا، لا يتمتّع الجهاز القضائي بأي من هذه.

أعلن مؤخّراً أحد الخُبراء في عِلم الجريمة أنه مقابل كل شخص مستقيم بسبب محبّته للفضيلة، يوجد 10،000 صالحين لأنهم يخافون العقاب. ويقول اسحق إرلخ من جامعة شيكاغو أن الإحصائيات تظهر أن أخبار الإعدام لقاتل واحد تمنع 17 جريمة قتل أخرى». الإصلاح والتأهيل ليسا الجواب. لقد فشلا بصورة أكيدة في تغيير الإنسان. نعلم أنه فقط بالولادة الجديدة من روح الله يتحوّل الخاطئ إلى قديس. لكن لسوء الحظ القليل من السُّلطات، إلى حدّ ما، يوافقون على هذا، سواء لأنفسهم أو لأجل سُجنائهم.

في هذه الحالة، أفضل ما يمكن أن يعملوه هو أن يأخذوا عدد اليوم على محمل الجد. «لأَنَّ الْقَضَاءَ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ الرَّدِيءِ لاَ يُجْرَى سَرِيعاً فَلِذَلِكَ قَدِ امتلأ قَلْبُ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ فِيهِمْ لِفَعْلِ الشَّرِّ.» لن نرى انخفاضاً في إحصائيات الجريمة ما لم ينفذ العقاب سريعاً وبدون تمييز. الحل موجود في كلمة الله لو يقبلها بني البشر. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2010)

> *الحل موجود في كلمة الله لو يقبلها بني البشر.*


آمين
ميرسى مامتى الغالية للتامل الجميل دة.
بركة طفل المذود تكون معاكم


----------



## happy angel (7 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> آمين
> ميرسى مامتى الغالية للتامل الجميل دة.
> بركة طفل المذود تكون معاكم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس 9 كانون الأول

«لَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 57:15)

لا يمكن لعقل مخلوق أن يُدرك أبعاد النصر الذي حقّقه يسوع المسيح على صليب الجلجثة. لقد قهر العالم (يوحنا 33:16). دان إبليس، رئيس هذا العالم (يوحنا 11:16). انتصر على الرياسات والسلاطين (كولوسي 15:2). هزم الموت إذ قد ابتلع الموت إلى غلبة (كورنثوس الأولى 54:15، 55، 57).

انتصاره انتصارنا. تماماً كما انتصار داود على جوليات أحرز خلاصاً لكل إسرائيل، هكذا صار انتصار المسيح المجيد لكل من ينتمي إليه.

 لذلك، نستطيع أن نرنّم مع هوريتيوس بونار:
النصر لنا! لأجلنا تقدَّم ذاك القوي،
لأجلنا حارب المعركة وكسب النصرة: النصرة لنا.

نحن أكثر من غالبين بواسطة الذي أحبّنا لأنه «لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.» (رومية 37:8-39).

قص جاي كنج عن شاب كان في محطة القطار عندما دخل القطار المحطة يحمل فريق كرة القدم المحلّي بعد مباراة هامة. ركض الفتى إلى أوّل شخص نزل من القطار وسأله وهو يلهث، «مَن ربح؟» ثم راح يركض في رصيف المحطة صارخاً بابتهاج «لقد ربحنا! لقد ربحنا!» وبينما كان السيّد كنج يراقب هذا المشهد، فكّر لنفسه، «حقّاً، كم عمل هذا الفتى ليحرز النصر؟ ماذا توجّب عليه أن يعمل في الصراع في ملعب كرة القدم؟» الجواب طبعاً، لا شيء، لا شيء بتاتاً. لكن لأنه ينتمي لنفس البلد، تماثل مع فريق المدينة، وهتف بانتصارهم كأنه له.

سمعت مرّة عن فرنسي انتقل من مركز هزيمة إلى مركز غلبة بتغيير مواطنته. كان هذا عندما كسب ويلنجتون، دوق بريطانيا الحديدي، انتصاره الباهر على نابليون في معركة وترلو. في البداية كان الرجل الفرنسي منضماً للفريق الخاسر، لكن جاء يوم وصار مواطناً بريطانياً، وطالب بنصر ويلنجتون كأنه له.

نحن بالولادة مواطنون في مملكة إبليس، لذلك ننتمي للفريق الخاسر. لكن في اللحظة التي نختار فيها المسيح رباً ومخلّصاً، ننتقل من الهزيمة إلى النصرة.​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

> نحن  بالولادة مواطنون في مملكة إبليس، لذلك ننتمي للفريق الخاسر. لكن في اللحظة  التي نختار فيها المسيح رباً ومخلّصاً، ننتقل من الهزيمة إلى النصرة.
> 
> 
> لَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 57:15)



ميرسى يا أمى الغاليةللتامل الراااائع
ربنا يعوض ويبارك خدمتكم


----------



## happy angel (8 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ميرسى يا أمى الغاليةللتامل الراااائع
> ربنا يعوض ويبارك خدمتكم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 10 كانون الأول


«وَشَرَحَا لَهُ طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ بِأَكْثَرِ تَدْقِيقٍ.» (أعمال 26:18)

عند شرح طريق الخلاص لشخص آخر، مهم جدّاً أن «تجعل الرسالة سهلة وواضحة،» متجنبّاً كل ما يمكن أن يربكه. لأنه يكون عادة مرتبك بسبب إبليس الذي «قَدْ أَعْمَى أَذْهَانَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ» (2 كو4:4).

دعني أعطيك مثلاً كيف نستطيع أن نقول أشياء تسد أذني غير المؤمن. نبدأ بالشهادة لشاب التقَينا به للتو لأوّل مرّة. وقبل أن نتقدّم في الحديث يقاطعنا بقوله: «أنا لا أومن بالديانة. جرّبت الديانة ولم تعمل لي شيئاً.» ونميل للإجابة بقولنا، «ولا أنا أومن بالديانة أيضاً، أنا لا أدعو إلى ديانة.»

توقّف هنا! هل تدرك مدى ارتباك هذا المشهد؟ ها نحن، نكلّمه عن أمور واضح أنها دينيّة، ومع هذا نقول أننّا لا نؤمن بالديانة. وهذا كاف ليشوّش فكره.

طبعاً أعرف ما نعنيه نحن. نقصد أننّا لا ندعوه لينضم إلى كنيسة أو إلى طائفة لكن ندعوه ليدخل في علاقة مع الرب يسوع. لا نعرض عقيدة بل شخصاً. لا ندعو إلى إصلاح بل إلى تجديد، ليس لبذلة جديدة على الإنسان بل إنسان جديد في البذلة.

لكنّه عندما يفكّر بالديانة، يفكر بكل شيء يتعلّق بالعبادة وخدمة الله. كلمة «ديانة» عند معظم الناس تدل على نظام من المعتقدات ونظام حياة ممّيز مرتبط بعلاقة الإنسان بالله. وهكذا عندما نخبره أننا لا نؤمن بالديانة، تتسارع إلى ذهنه حالاً أننّا لا بد وثنييّن أو مُلحدين. وقبل أن نحصل على فرصة لنشرح ما نعنيه يكون قد وسمنا بعدم التديّن.

في الواقع لا يصح أن نقول أننا لا نؤمن بالديانة. نؤمن بالعقائد الأساسية للإيمان المسيحي. نؤمن أن كل من يُعلن إيمانه بالمسيح ينبغي أن يظهر ذلك في حياته. نؤمن أن الديانة النقية والطاهرة هي افتقاد الأرامل والأيتام ونحفظ أنفسنا بلا دنس من العالم (يعقوب 27:1).

لا نؤمن أن الديانة هي المخلّص. المسيح الحي فقط يستطيع أن يُخلّص. لا نؤمن بأشكال المسيحية الصُوَريّة في العالم اليوم. لا نؤمن بأي جهاز يشجّع الناس على الاعتقاد أنّهم يمكن أن يَصِلوا إلى السماء عن طريق أعمالهم أو جدارتهم. لكن ينبغي أن نستطيع تفسير هذا للناس دون التسبُّب في صدمهم بقذيفة مثل، «أنا أيضاً لا أومن بالديانة.» دعونا ألاّ نقوم بالتلاعب بالألفاظ بينما الأرواح في خطر. *​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 11 كانون الأول


«فَضَعُوا كَلِمَاتِي هَذهِ عَلى قُلُوبِكُمْ وَنُفُوسِكُمْ وَارْبُطُوهَا عَلامَةً عَلى أَيْدِيكُمْ وَلتَكُنْ عَصَائِبَ بَيْنَ عُيُونِكُمْ.» (تثنية 18:11)

لا يكتمل عدد اليوم دون الأعداد الثلاثة التي تليه، ولهذا نقتبسها هنا: «وَعَلِّمُوهَا أَوْلادَكُمْ مُتَكَلِّمِينَ بِهَا حِينَ تَجْلِسُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ وَحِينَ تَمْشُونَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَحِينَ تَنَامُونَ وَحِينَ تَقُومُونَ. وَاكْتُبْهَا عَلى قَوَائِمِ أَبْوَابِ بَيْتِكَ وَعَلى أَبْوَابِكَ لِتَكْثُرَ أَيَّامُكَ وَأَيَّامُ أَوْلادِكَ عَلى الأَرْضِ التِي أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ لآِبَائِكَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَهُمْ إِيَّاهَا كَأَيَّامِ السَّمَاءِ عَلى الأَرْضِ.»

أمامنا وصف لأهمية مكانة كلمة الله في حياة شعبه كما ينبغي أن تكون. وعند تحقيق هذه الشروط يختبر المؤمنون أيام السماء على الأرض.

أوّلاً، يجب أن نحفظ الكلمة عن ظهر قلب، أو كما يقترح علينا النص، نضعها على قلوبنا ونفوسنا. كل من يحفظ مقاطع من كلمة الله عن ظهر قلب يُغني حياته ويزيد من إمكانيات مباركة الآخرين.

ثم ينبغي أن نربط الكلمة على أيدينا وعلى جباهنا. ولا يعني هذا أن نستخدمها كتعويذة، كما يعتقد البعض، لكن لتكون أعمالنا (أيدينا) ورغباتنا (أعيننا) تحت سلطان الرب يسوع.

ينبغي أن تكون كلمة الله الموضوع الرئيسي في محادثاتنا في البيت. وبالإضافة، يجب أن يكون هناك مذبحٌ في كل بيت، حيث تقرأ كلمة الله كل يوم ويشترك جميع أهل البيت في الصلاة. لا أحد يستطيع أن يقيس تأثير قُدسيّة الكتاب المقدس على بيت كهذا.

يجب أن تُشغلنا هذه الكلمة حين نسير في الطريق، حين نضطجع وحين ننهض. وبكلمات أخرى، ينبغي أن تصير الكلمة جزءاً كبيراً من حياتنا لكي تشكّل حديثنا حيثما نوجد ومهما نعمل. يجب أن نتكلّم بلغة الكتاب المقدس.

هل ينبغي أن نكتب الكلمة على عَتَبات بيوتنا وأبوابنا؟ إنها فكرة جيّدة! كثير من البيوت المسيحية يعلّقون على مدخل بيوتهم (يشوع 15:24) أمّا أنا وبيتي فنعبد الرب.» وبيوت كثيرة أخرى تزيّن جدران بيوتهم بآيات كتابية.

عندما نعطي كلمة الله المقدسة مكانتها الصحيحة في حياتنا، لا نوفّر على أنفسنا ضياع ساعات من الأحاديث التافهة فقط، بل نشغل أنفسنا بمواضيع مهمة، مواضيع ذات نتائج أبدية، ونحافظ على أجواء مسيحية في بيوتنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 12 كانون الأول


«لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ.» (متى 7:4)

ما المقصود بتجربة الرب؟ هل يمكن أن نكون مذنبين في ذلك؟

لقد جرّب بنو إسرائيل الله عندما تذمّروا على نقص الماء في البرية (خروج 7:17) عندما قالوا، «فِي وَسَطِنَا الرَّبُّ أمْ لا؟» لم يشكوا فقط في حضوره الإلهي وسطهم بل أيضاً في عنايته ورعايته لهم.

جرّب الشيطان الرب عندما تحداه ليلقي بنفسه من قمة الهيكل (لوقا 12:4-19). كان من الممكن أن يجرب يسوع أباه السماوي لو فعل هذا، لأنه كمن يقوم بحركات بهلوانية خطرة خارج إرادة الله.

جرب الفريسيون الرب حين سألوه إن كان يحق أن يعطوا الجزية لقيصر (متّى 15:22-18). توقّعوا أن يكون جوابه مُنفراً إما الرومان أو اليهود الشديدي الرغبة للإنتقام من الرومان.

جرّبت سفيرا روح الرب عندما تظاهرت أنها أعطت كل المبلغ الذي تقاضته ثمن ملكها للرب، بينما في الحقيقة كانت قد أخفت قسماً لنفسها (أعمال 9:5).

أخبر بطرس المجمع في أورشليم أنه يكون تجربة للرب لوضع الأمم تحت الناموس، نير لم يستطع اليهود أنفسهم تحمّله (أعمال 10:15).

تجربة الله تعني أن تَفحص بِكَم يمكنك أن تنجو قبل أن يحكم الله عليك، يعني أن تفترض ما يمكن أن يعمله، تفحص إن ينجز ما يقول في كلمته، أو تحاول أن تستنفذ حدود دينونته (تثنية 16:6، متّى 7:4)». نجرّب الله حين نتذمّر ونشتكي، لأننّا نكون في الواقع نشك في حضوره، بقوّته وبصلاحه. نقول أنه لا يعرف ظروفنا، لا يهتم بنا أو لا يقدر على إنقاذنا.

نجرّب الله حين نعرّض أنفسنا دون حاجة لخطر ما ونتوقّع منه أن ينقذنا. كثيراً ما نقرأ عن مؤمنين مُضلّلين يقومون باللعب بالأفاعي السامة وماتوا نتيجة لذلك. لقد كان تفسيرهم أن الله وعد بالأمانة في مرقس 18:16. «يحملون حيّات.» لكن القصد من كل هذا كان ليبرّر قيامنا بالمعجزات فقط عند الضرورة في تنفيذ مشيئته من خلالنا.

نجرّب الله كل ما نبتعد بأنفسنا عن مجال مشيئته التي لنا ونتصرّف حسب مشيئتنا.
إنه لأمر لا يصدّق أن مخلوقاً يرغب أو يجرؤ في تجربة خالقه، أو يقوم أحد الخطاة لكي يهين المخلّص. *​


----------



## happy angel (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 13 كانون الأول


«حِينَئِذٍ كَلَّمَ مُتَّقُو الرَّبِّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَرِيبَهُ وَالرَّبُّ أَصْغَى وَسَمِعَ وَكُتِبَ أَمَامَهُ سِفْرُ تَذْكَرَةٍ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقُوا الرَّبَّ وَلِلْمُفَكِّرِينَ فِي اسْمِهِ.» (ملاخي 16:3)

من الممكن أن ننشغل إلى حد تصبح فيه أرواحنا عاقرة. نشاطات كثيرة تسبّب لنا الانشغال الشديد بعملنا والقليل بإلهنا. الرعاة الذين لا يقضون وقتاً كافياً على انفراد في التأمل والشركة مع الرب يبدأون بتقديم رسائل سالفة وقديمة تحمل القليل أو لا قوة روحية.

ينبغي أن نصلّي جميعاً، «أيها الرب، خلّصنا من عقم حياة الانشغال.» يخاف العديد من المؤمنين أن يكونوا لوحدهم. يجب أن يكونوا مع آخرين، يتحادثون، يعملون أو يسافرون. لا يقضون وقتاً بتأمل صامت.

ضغوطات الحياة الحديثة تشجّعنا أن نكون مفرطين في النشاط، أن نكون عظيمي الإنجاز. نبني لأنفسنا برنامج نشاط زخم ويصعب علينا التمهّل. يبدو أن الحياة اندفاع مستمر، للأمام، للأمام، أسرع، أسرع. وتكون نتيجة ذلك عدم تنمية جذور روحية عميقة. نتكلّم عن نفس الحقائق الغير دنيوية التي شاركنا الناس بها قبل عشرين سنة. لا نتقدّم قيد أنملة في عشرين سنة.

لكن هنالك من يروّضون أنفسهم على الهروب من التنافس الأحمق والعنيف، الذين يرفضون الدعوات، ويضعون النشاطات في المركز الثاني ليتفرّغوا لقضاء وقت على انفراد مع الرب. يصمّمون على تخصيص وقت للتأمل وللصلاة. عندهم مكان خاص، مخبأ حيث يختلون من ضجيج العالم لكي يكونوا منفردين مع الرب يسوع.

يتمتّع هؤلاء بخط اتصال مع الرب. «سرُّ الرَّبِّ لِخَائِفِيهِ وَعَهْدهُ لِتَعْليمِهِمْ.» (مزمور 14:25). يعلن الله لأشخاص أسراراً لا نعرف عنها أي شيئ في خضمّ حياتنا الصاخبة. هنالك اتصال تفكير إلهي بما يختص بالإرشاد، بما يختص بالأحداث المثيرة في مجال الروح، فيما يختص بالمستقبل. هؤلاء الذين يداومون اللجوء إلى الخلوة المقدسه يحظون برؤى من الرب بينما سكّان الضواحي لا يعرفون شيئاً عنها. لقد أعطيت الرؤيا لذاك الذي كان يتّكئ على صدر المخلّص.

أتفكّر أحياناً بكلمات سيسيل، «أقول في كل مكان وللجميع، يجب أن تكونوا على اتصال مع الله وإلاّ تموت أرواحكم. سيروا مع الله وإلاّ يسير إبليس معكم. إنموا في النعمة وإلاّ تخسرونها. ولا تستطيعون ذلك إلاّ بتخصيص جزء كبير من وقتكم لهذا الغرض، مجتهدين باستخدام الوسائل المناسبة. لا أعلم كيف يمكن لبعض المؤمنين أن يتذكّروا أو يتأملّوا القليل. أرى أن روح العصر تكمن في مبدأ الاستيعاب. تُسرع بفكري بعيدا في دوامة، تغرقني في حثالة وقذارة الطبيعة الجسدية. اضطر إلى الإنسحاب بنفسي بصورة عادية وأقول لقلبي ماذا تعمل؟ أين أنت الآن؟»*​


----------



## happy angel (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 14 كانون الأول



«لِمَجْدِي خَلَقْتُهُ وَجَبَلْتُهُ وَصَنَعْتُهُ.» (أشعياء 7:43)

أحد المشاهد المأسوية في وجودنا رؤية رجال ونساء يعيشون حياة الضياع. لقد صُنع الإنسان على صورة وشبه الله. لقد صُمّم ليتبوّأ عرشاً لا كرسياً في مقصف. خُلق ليمثِّلَ الله وليس عبداً للخطية.

وللإجابة عن السؤال، «ما هو الهدف الرئيسي من الإنسان؟» نجد الجواب يقول باختصار، «القصد الرئيسي من الإنسان هو تمجيد الله والتمتّع معه إلى الأبد.» فإذا أخطأنا هذا الهدف نكون قد خسرنا كل شيء. يبكي ج. ه. جويت عندما يدرك أن سبيل العديد من الناس خلال السنوات «ليس مسيرة إنسان بل مسيرة مكروبة الأميبا.» يحزنه رؤية رجال يسيل لعابهم ليكونوا لا أكثر من موظّفين في مشاريع زائلة.» يدوّن بكل تأثّر على ضريح أحدهم، «وُلد إنسانا ومات بقّالا.» يحدق مايرز بالبشرية ويكتب: أرى الناس هناك أرواحاً فقط، مقيّدين بدل أن يكونوا غالبين، عبيداً بدل أن يكونوا ملوكاً، أسمع أملهم الوحيد بتعجّب فارغ، يحزنني رضاهم باستعراض أشياء.

عندما كان واتشماني شابّاً، تأثّر من رؤية موهبة إنسان خلاّقة تُبدَّد عند صاحب عمل جشع في إحدى مشاغل النقش في شارع من شوارع المدينة القديمة، كان أحد الحِرَفيّين المجهولين قد قضى ست سنوات في حفر ثلاثة أوراق على أربعة أغصان على لوحة، يحفر أشكال أزهار على خشب طبيعي، أبيض على خلفيّة سطح أسود. وكان يتقاضى ثمانين سنتاً أجرة يومية، في المطر وفي الصحو، في الأعياد وفي الثورات، كما يقول صاحب المشغل، بالإضافة إلى بعض الأرز والخضار ولوح من الخشب ينام عليه.

وبعد أن اكتسب المهارة لهذا العمل، يمكن أن ينجز لوحتين فقط قبل أن يتلف بصره وأعصابه وثم يُلقى في الشارع لينضم إلى المتسوّلين.» مأساة حياة اليوم أن الإنسان يفشل في تقدير واعتبار دعوته العليا. يمرّون خلال الحياة يعانقون الأمور الثانويه. يزحفون بدل أن يحلّقوا. وكما قال أحدهم، يفتّشون في كومة من الزبالة ولا يلحظون الملاك فوقهم يقدّم لهم إكليلاً. يقضون وقتهم في كسب معيشتهم بدل أن يحيوا حياتهم. يقلق الكثيرون اليوم من إتلاف المصادر الطبيعية لكنّهم لا يفكّرون أبداً بالخسارة الأكبر التي هي المصادر البشرية. يقوم العديدون بحملات للمحافظة على أجناس الطيور والحيوانات والأسماك، لكنّهم ينظرون كيف يضيّع الناس حياتهم ولا يحرّكون ساكناً. حياة إنسان واحد تساوي أكثر من عالم كامل. ضياع تلك الحياة مأساة لا توصف. قالت إحدى السيدات، «أبلغ السبعين من عمري، ولم أعمل شيئاً بحياتي،» أتوجد مأساة أكبر؟
*​


----------



## happy angel (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 15 كانون الأول


«الَّذِينَ يَزْرَعُونَ بِالدُّمُوعِ يَحْصُدُونَ بِالاِبْتِهَاجِ. الذَّاهِبُ ذِهَاباً بِالْبُكَاءِ حَامِلاً مِبْذَرَ الزَّرْعِ مَجِيئاً يَجِيءُ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ حَامِلاً حُزَمَهُ.» (مزمور 5:126، 6)

يتذكّر بني إسرائيل في المزمور126 رجوعهم إلى البلاد بعد السبي إلى بابل. كانوا كأنهم في عالم الأحلام، مملوئين ضحكاً وغناءً. حتّى أن جيرانهم الوثنيّين تكلّموا عن الأمور العظيمة التي صنعها الرب مع شعبه.

والآن بعد عودتهم إلى بلادهم كان عليهم أن يزرعوا غلالهم. لكن هذا طرح مشكلة. لقد أحضروا معهم كميّة قليلة من البذار. يمكنهم استعماله للطعام، إذ لم يكن هناك غلال في الحقول لكي يحصدوها. أو كان يمكنهم استعمالها للزراعة في الأرض على أمل الحصاد الوفير عندما يحين الوقت. إن قرّروا استعمال معظم البذار للزراعة، فينبغي أن يعيشوا مقتصدين ومضحّين حتّى مجيء وقت الحصاد. لقد قرّروا المسار الثاني.
بينما كان الفلاّح في حقله، يغرف بيده البِذار وينثرها فوق الأرض المحروثة كان يذرف الدموع متفكّراً بالحرمان الذي ينبغي أن يتحمّله وعائلته حتّى موعد الحصاد.

وفيما بعد، عندما تصفرّ الحقول بالحبوب الذهبيّة، تنقلب دموعه إلى دموع فرح وهو يجمع السنابل الناضجة إلى المخزن. ستكافأ التضحيات التي قدّمها مع عائلته بِوَفرة.

يمكن أن نطبّق هذه الفكرة على وكالتنا في الأشياء المادية. لقد ائتمننا الرب على مبلغ محدّد من المال. يمكن أن ننفقه على ملذّاتنا الخاصة في شراء كل رغبات قلوبنا. أو نحيا مضحّين ومستثمرين في عمل الرب في الإرساليات الأجنبيّة، في الأدب المسيحي، في الإذاعات المسيحية، في الكنائس المحلية وبأشكال مختلفة من النشاطات التبشيرية. وهذا يعني اختيار مستوى متواضع من الحياة لكي نقدّم كل ما يفوق الضروريّات لعمل الرب. وهذا يعني الحياة على ميزانية محدّدة لكي لا تهلك نفوس تحتاج للإنجيل.

لكن تضحيات كهذه لن تستحق التذكّر حين يأتي وقت الحصاد، عندما نرى رجلاً أو امرأة في السماء بسبب تضحياتنا المعيشية. نجاة شخص واحد من الجحيم ليصبح بين الساجدين لحَمل الله في الأبدية يستحق كل تضحية يمكن أن نقوم بها الآن. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 16 كانون الأول


«بَارِكِي يَا نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ وَلاَ تَنْسَيْ كُلَّ حَسَنَاتِهِ...الَّذِي يَشْفِي كُلَّ أَمْرَاضِكِ.» (مزمور2:103، 3)​
«الرب شَافِيكَ» أحد أسماء الله التي تعني «أنا الرَّبُّ شافيك» (خروج 26:15). الله هو الشافي. يشفينا من كل أنواع الأمراض، وينقذنا في الوقت المناسب والى الأبد من كل شكل من أشكال المرض.

أحياناً يشفينا بواسطة قوى شافية هائلة وضعها في أجسادنا. وهذا ما يقوله الأطبّاء أحياناً، «معظم الأشياء تتحسّن في الصباح.» يشفي أحياناً بواسطة الدواء أو العمليات الجراحية. قال دوبويس، الطبيب الفرنسي الشهير، «الجرّاح يضمد الجرح والله يشفيه.» يشفي أحياناً بطرق عجيبة. نعرف هذا من الإنجيل ومن تجاربنا الخاصة.

لكن، ليس دائماً مشيئة الله أن يشفي. فلو كانت كذلك فلا يشيخ أحد ولا يموت إنسان. لكن الجميع يموتون عاجلاً أو آجلاً إلى أن يجيء الرب. لم يشف الله أوجاع بولس الجسدية لكن أعطاه نعمة ليتحمّلها (كورنثوس الثانية 7:12-12).

وبصورة عامة فإن جميع هذه الأمراض نتيجة للخطية. وبكلمات أخرى، لو لم تكّن هناك خطية فلن يكّن هناك مرض. في بعض الأحيان يكون المرض نتيجة مباشرة لخطية في حياة أحدهم. مثلاً، الإدمان على المسكر يسبب أحيانا أمراضا في الكبد، التدخين يسبّب أحياناً مرض السرطان، الفساد الجنسي يسبّب أحياناً أمراضاً تناسلية، والقلق يسبّب أحياناً قرحة المعدة. لكن ليس كل الأمراض نتيجة مباشرة لخطية الشخص.

لقد سبّب إبليس مرض أيوب الشديد (أيوب 7:2) ومع ذلك لم يوجد مثل أيوب بارّ على وجه الأرض. سبّب لامرأة غير معروفة وجعاً في ظهر منحن (لوقا 11:13-17). وسبّب شوكة بولس في الجسد (كورنثوس الثانية 7:12). وفي يوحنا 2:9، 3 لم تكُن خطية الشخص سبب ولادته ضريراً. أبفرودتس كان يعاني مرضاً شديداً، ليس بسبب خطية، لكن بسبب خدمة الرب (فيلبي 30:2). كان غايوس معافى روحيّاً ولكن مريضاً جسديّاً (يوحنا الثالثة 2).

وأخيراً، الفشل في الشفاء لا يدل بالضرورة على نقص في الإيمان. لكن فقط عندما يعطي الله وعداً محدّداً بالشفاء، يمكننا بالإيمان طلب الشفاء. وإلاّ نستودع أنفسنا ليدي ربّنا الحيّ والمحب ونُصلّي لتكن مشيئته.​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 ديسمبر 2010)

> *وأخيراً،  الفشل في الشفاء لا يدل بالضرورة على نقص في الإيمان. لكن فقط عندما يعطي  الله وعداً محدّداً بالشفاء، يمكننا بالإيمان طلب الشفاء. وإلاّ نستودع  أنفسنا ليدي ربّنا الحيّ والمحب ونُصلّي لتكن مشيئته.*


*
تأمل مُعزى خااااااااالص يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
آمين*


----------



## happy angel (15 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *
> تأمل مُعزى خااااااااالص يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> آمين*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قبك*​


----------



## happy angel (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 17 كانون الأول


«بِعَدَمِ الْحَطَبِ تَنْطَفِئُ النَّارُ.» (أمثال 20:26)

يتشاجر الرجال. يلقي أحدهم قذيفة غضب ويرد عليه آخر بردٍّ لاذع. يلقي أحدهم اتّهامات وآخر بتهم مضادّة بحدّة مشابهة. لا ينوي أي منهما التوقّف لئلاّ يُعد سكوته ضعفاً أو هزيمة. وهكذا تزداد النار حدّة مندفعة بالكراهية مِن وإلى.

لكن هلمّ نغّير الصورة. يسدّد أحدهم تيّاراً كلاميّاً ضد خصمه، لكنه لا يتلقّى رداً غاضباً. يحاول إثارة الغضب، يثير بالافتراء والخزي. لكن الرجل الآخر يرفض الانضمام للمشاجرة. وأخيراً يدرك الخصم أنه يضيع وقته سدى فينسلّ مُبتعداً، يتمتم ويشتم. انطفأت النار لأن المتهم رفض أن يصب الزيت على النار.

كثيراً ما واجه الدكتور أيرونسايد أشخاصاً عند نهاية اجتماع يريدون أن يناقشوه بخصوص شيءٍ ممّا قاله. وكانوا في الواقع ينتقون أموراً جانبية وليس عقائد أساسية. فكان يستمع إليهم بكل صبر، وعندما ينتهي اللحوح من قول كل ما عنده، كان يقول أيرونسايد، «حسناً، أيها الأخ، عندما نكون في السماء يكون أحدنا صادقاً والآخر على خطأ، ربما أكون أنا على خطأ.» وهذه الإجابة كانت دائماً تحرّر الدكتور الطيب ليتحدّث إلى شخص آخر.

كيف نتقبل النقد؟ هل ندافع عن أنفسنا، هل نعمل العين بالعين، نُفرغ كل الانتقادات التي في أفكارنا عن الشخص الآخر؟ أو هل نقول بكل هدوء، «أيها الأخ، أنا سعيد أنك لا تعرفني جيّداً وإلاّ لكنت تجد أموراً أكثر لتنتقدها فيَّ.» جواب كهذا قد أطفأ نيرانا كثيرة مّرات عديدة.

أظن أن معظمنا قد تسلّم مرّة رسالة تقذف بنا بعيداً عن وجه البسيطة. ردّنا الطبيعي في وقت كهذا أن نجلس لنخط إجابة لاذعة. يضيف هذا زيتاً على النار وحالاً تتسمّم الأقلام وتتسابق مِن وإلى. لكن كم يحلو لو كانت الإجابة تتضمّن سطراً واحداً بسيطاً، «أخي العزيز، إن كنت ميّالاً لمخاصمة أحدهم، أرجوك أن تحارب إبليس.»

الحياة قصيرة لنقضيها في الدفاع عن أنفسنا، في الخصام، أو في تبادل الكلمات الساخنة، هذه الأمور تلهينا عن أولويّاتنا، تضعف من قوانا الروحية، وتفسد شهادتنا. يحمل البعض مشاعل ليشعلوا النار عن عمد، لكن نحن نسيطر على الزيت. عندما نرفض أن نضيف الزيت على النار، فهي تخمد. *​


----------



## happy angel (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 18 كانون الأول


«وَيْلٌ لِلْقَائِلِينَ لِلشَّرِّ خَيْراً وَلِلْخَيْرِ شَرّاً الْجَاعِلِينَ الظَّلاَمَ نُوراً وَالنُّورَ ظَلاَماً الْجَاعِلِينَ الْمُرَّ حُلْواً وَالْحُلْوَ مُرّاً.» (أشعياء 20:5)

يُعلن الله ويلاته على هؤلاء الذين يَقلبون القِيَم الأخلاقية، ويجعلون الخطية جديرة بالاحترام ويقترحون أن الطهارة غير مرغوب فيها. قدّم هربرت لوكت ثلاثة أمثلة معاصرة عن كيفية التلاعب بمواصفات الأخلاق.

«أوّلاً: قرأت مقالاً يعالج باستخفاف النتائج السلبية للدعارة المصوّرة، لكنه استنكر بشدّة التوّجه الديني لفئة الداعين للقداسة. ثانياً: اطّلعت صدفة على قصة في إحدى الصحف تحكي عن مجموعة من الآباء المهتمّين الذين كانوا يحاولون إبعاد معلّمة حامل خارج الزواج من وظيفتها. وقد صوّرها الكاتب كشخص جميل بينما الآباء والأمهات مصنوعين ليكونوا أوغاداً. وثالثاً: شاهدت ضيفاً على برنامج تلفزيوني يدافع عن المسكر، وعن السكر، واستعمال المخدّرات في أحدى حفلات الموسيقى التي لاقى فيها العديد من الشباب حتفهم. مُلقياً باللوم بالمشاكل الاجتماعية على أفراد لا يحبوّن مثل هذه التجمّعات.»

أقترح سبَبَين لازدياد التخلّف الأخلاقي الذي نلحظه. أوّلاً وقبل كل شيء، لقد تخلّى الناس عن القِيَم المطلقة الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس. الأخلاق اليوم أصبحت موضوعاً خاضعاً للتفسيرات الشخصية. ثانياً، كلّما زاد انغماس الناس بالخطية، يكثر الشعور بوجوب تفسير الخطية كسلوك له عذره ويمكن تبريره، وهكذا يبرّرون أنفسهم.

بعض الذين يصعب عليهم تبرير الخطية، يلجئون بدل ذلك إلى مناقشات تافهة، أي يهاجمون شخصية الخصم بدل الرد على حججه. وهكذا في جميع الأمثلة التي ذكرت آنفاً، يهاجم مؤيّدو حرية الإرادة «وجهة نظر الداعين للقداسة الشخصية،» جعلوا من الآباء والأمهات أوغاداً، ويضعون اللوم في المشاكل الإجتماعية على الناس الذين يبدون معارضتهم للسكر والمخدرات وحفلات الروك التي قُتل فيها العديد من الشباب.

بالإضافة لهؤلاء الذين يقلبون مواصفات الأخلاق، يوجد أولئك الذين يرضون أنفسهم بتشويش منظرهم. لسوء الحظ عدد كبير من هؤلاء رجال دين. بدل أن يقفوا بإنصاف إلى جانب الكتاب المقدس ويدعون الخطية بأسمائها الصحيحة، يمتنعون عن التعبير صراحة ويدلون ضمناً أن الوضع ليس سيّئاً. السكر مرض.

الانحراف أسلوب حياة بديل. الجنس خارج الزواج مسموح به إن كان مقبولاً من الناحية التراثية. ألإجهاض، التعرّي العلني والدعارة حقوق شخصية لا يجوز أن تُحرّم. تفكير مشوّش بهذا المقدار يحمل نقصاً شديداً من الفكر الأخلاقي. هذه الحجج المنحرفة ما هي إلا أكاذيب شيطانية نهايتها غرق الناس في هلاك أبدي.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات راااااااااااااائعة
ميرسى خالص يا مامتى





*​


----------



## happy angel (19 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تأملات راااااااااااااائعة
> ميرسى خالص يا مامتى
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ت*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 19 كانون الأول


«اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ.» (لوقا 33:21)

كلمة الله ليست أبدية فقط بل إنها حتماً ستتحقّق. في متّى 18:5 يقول يسوع أنه لا تزول نقطة ولا حرف من الناموس إلى أن يتم الكل. النقطة هي حرف من العبرية يمثّل الفاصلة أو الفاصلة العليا. كان يسوع يقصد أن كلمة الله ستتحقّق حتى في أصغر التفاصيل.

يوليانوس الملحد، أحد أباطرة روما ما بين 331-336 ب. م، صمّم أن يثبت بطلان الكتاب المقدس ويشوّه سمعة المسيحية. وقد اختار فقرة ليبطلها من لوقا 24:21، «وَيَقَعُونَ بِالسَّيْفِ وَيُسْبَوْنَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ وَتَكُونُ أُورُشَلِيمُ مَدُوسَةً مِنَ الأُمَمِ حَتَّى تُكَمَّلَ أَزْمِنَةُ الأُمَمِ.» وقد بدأ بتشجيع اليهود ليقوموا ببناء الهيكل. وبحسب جيبون، «انحطاط وسقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية»، وبدأوا بالعمل بحماس، مستخدمين معاول فضيّة إمعاناً في إسرافهم، ونقلوا التراب بأوعية أرجوانية. لكن بينما كانوا يعملون، تعرّضوا لهزّة أرضية وكُرات نار صاعدة من الأرض. فاضطرّوا إلى ترك المشروع.

قبل المسيح بحوالي ستمائة سنة، تنبّأ حزقيال أن الباب الشرقي لمدينة أورشليم سيغلق ويبقى مغلقاً حتى يأتي «الرئيس» (حزقيال 3:44). يعتقد العديد من طلاّب الكتاب المقدس أن «الرئيس» هو المسيّا. يدعى هذا الباب «بالباب الّذهبي» تم إغلاقه سنة 1543 على يدي السلطان سليمان القانوني. خطّط القيصر ويلهلم الألماني احتلال أورشليم وكان يأمل الدخول إلى المدينة من هذا الباب. لكن أمله لم يتحقّق، بقي الباب مغلقاً.
تنبّأ فولتير متفاخراً أن الكتاب المقدس سوف يموت بعد مائة عام. وعند مرور المائة عام، كان فولتير ميتاً، وصار بيته مركزاً لجمعية جنيف للكتاب المقدس. قام كذلك إنغرسول يتباهى مثل فولتير. قال أن الكتاب المقدس سيدخل معرض الجثث بعد خمسة عشر سنة. وقد دخل المعرض بنفسه بدل الكتاب المقدس. يعمّر الكتاب المقدس أكثر من منتقديه.

هل تظن أن الناس سيصحون لحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله الأبدية ولن تزول أبداً. لكن كما قال جوناثان سويفت، «ليس من أعمى مثل كل من لا يرى.»*​


----------



## happy angel (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 20 كانون الأول


«فَإِنِّي قَدْ تَعَلَّمْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مُكْتَفِياً بِمَا أَنَا فِيهِ.» (فيلبي 11:4)​
كثيراً ما يقال لنا أن ظروف الحياة ليست المهمة بل الأهم كيف يكون ردّ فعلنا لهذه الظروف. هذا صحيح. بدل أن نحاول دوماً أن نغيّر الظروف، ينبغي أن نفكّر أكثر في تغيير أنفسنا. تتعدّد طرق ردود الفعل التي يسلكها الناس لمجابهة الأحداث الصعبة. أوّلها عن طريق الصبر. وهذا يعني أن يكونوا صامدين تماماً، يصرّون بأسنانهم ولا يظهرون عواطفهم. وسياستهم تدعو إلى التعاون مع المحتوم.

ردّ فعل غيرهم يكون هستيريّاً. يتحطّمون عاطفيّاً وبمصاحبة عويل، دموع ومظاهر جسدية مدهشة. ردّ فعل البعض يكون هزيمة، يستسلمون لحالة من الكآبة والقنوط. وفي الحالات المتطرّفة ينتحرون.

الطريقة المسيحية العادية هي الإذعان والخضوع. في تحليله للوضع يقول المؤمن، «لم يحدث هذا الأمر صدفة. يسيطر الله على كل ما يصيب حياتي. لم يقترف خطأ. لقد سمح بهذا لكي يتمجّد وليبارك الآخرين ويمنحني الخير. لا يمكنني أن أرى البرنامج الكامل العامل فيَّ، لكنني أثق به بالرغم من كل شيء. فأخضع لمشيئته، وأصلّي أن يمجّد نفسه وأتعلّم ما يبغي أن يعلّمني.»

هنالك طريقة أخرى تبعها بعض القدّيسين المختارين، وهي النصرة العظمى. لا أجرؤ أن أضع نفسي بين هؤلاء، بالرغم من أنني أطمح إلى الانضمام إليهم. هؤلاء هم الذين يستخدمون الضيقة كحجر قفز إلى الغلبة. يحوّلون المرارة إلى حلاوة والرماد إلى جمال. لا يجعلون الظروف تقهرهم، بل يستغلّون الظروف لخدمتهم. وبهذا المعنى يكونون «أكثر من منتصرين.» إليكم بعض الأمثلة.

كانت حياة امرأة مؤمنة تبدو مليئة بالإحباط وخيبة الأمل. لكن كُتب في سيرة حياتها، «عملت باقات رائعة من رفوضات الله.»

تعرّضت جماعة من المؤمنون في بلد شرقي للهجوم بالحجارة من قبل جمهور غاضب. وعندما عاد هؤلاء المؤمنين أنفسهم، استخدموا الحجارة التي رموا بها لبناء كنيسة لهم.

بعد أن اشترى أحدهم بيتاً، وجد في وسط الحديقة صخرة كبيرة. فقرّر أن يبني حديقة صخرية.

قال أ. ستانلي، «استخدم رفضك وحوّلهُ إلى باب» أو كما قال أحدهم: «عندما تقدّم لك الحياة ليموناً، اصنع منه شراباً.»

عندي محبة خاصة لقصة رجل قال له طبيبه أنه سيخسر بصره في عين وسوف يضع مكانها عيناً زجاجية. فكان جوابه في الحال، «تأكّد أن تضع لي عيناً ذات بريق.» وهذا ما أسمّيه سموّاً إلى ما فوق الظروف*​.


----------



## happy angel (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 21 كانون الأول


«أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أيضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا.» (أفسس 25:5)

تحتل الكنيسة مكانة مُهمة جدّاً في فكر المسيح، وينبغي أن تكون مُهمّة كثيراً في تقييمنا أيضاً.

نشعر بأهمية الكنيسة من المركز الرفيع الذي نحتلّه في العهد الجديد. كذلك كان لها مكانة هامّة في خدمة الرسل. وقد تكلّم بولس، على سبيل المثال، عن خدمته المزدوجة بالكرازة بالإنجيل وبإعلان حقيقة الكنيسة (أفسس 8:3، 9). تكلّم الرُسل عن الكنيسة بكل حماس وللغرابة يغيب عنّا اليوم. لقد زرعوا كنائس في كل مكان ذهبوا إليه، بينما الميل اليوم لإقامة منظّمات مسيحية.

حقيقة الكنيسة شكّلت أهم إنجاز في إعلان الكتاب (كولوسي 25:1، 26). كانت العقيدة الأخيرة التي أُعلنت.
الكنيسة هي الوحدة التي اختارها الله لكي يذيع ويدافع عن الإيمان من خلالها (تيموثاوس الأولى15:3). يقول أنها عامود الحق وقاعدته. نشكر الله لأجل المنظمات الكنسية الضخمة المكرّسة لنشر الإنجيل وتعليم المؤمنين، لكن من الخطأ جَعلها تحل محل الكنيسة المحلية في حياة أعضائها. يعِد الله بأن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى على الكنيسة (متّى 18:16)، لكن لم يعط هذا الوعد للمنظّمات المسيحية.

يتكلّم بولس عن الكنيسة أنها ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل (أفسس20:1-23). وبنعمة عجيبة لا يعتبر الرأس نفسه كاملاً دون أعضائه.

الكنيسة ليست فقط جسد المسيح (كورنثوس الأولى 12:12، 13)، إنها أيضاً عروسه (أفسس 5: 25-27، 32،31). الكنيسة كجسد هي الوسيلة التي من خلالها يختار أن يظهر نفسه للعالم في هذا العصر. الكنيسة كعروس هي غرض محبّته التي يعدّها للمشاركة في مُلكه وفي مجده.

من كل ما ذكر آنفاً، نضطر إلى الإستنتاج أن أضعف تجمّع للمؤمنين له مكانة عند المسيح أكثر من أعظم إمبراطورية في العالم. يتكلّم عن الكنيسة بتحبّب لطيف وجلال فريد من نوعه. نستنتج أيضاً أن الشيخ في كنيسة محلية يعني في عيني الرب أكثر من أي رئيس دولة أو ملك. يوجد القليل من التعليم في العهد الجديد كيف تكون حاكماً جيّداً، لكن هنالك نصوص كثيرة مكرسّة لعمل الشيخ.

إن رأينا يوماً الكنيسة كما يراها المسيح، فستَحدُث في حياتنا وخدمتنا ثورة. ​*​


----------



## fady maher (21 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## happy angel (21 ديسمبر 2010)

fady maher قال:


>



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*
تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 22 كانون الأول



«فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ أَخْطَأْنَا بِاخْتِيَارِنَا بَعْدَمَا أَخَذْنَا مَعْرِفَةَ الْحَقِّ، لاَ تَبْقَى بَعْدُ ذَبِيحَةٌ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا، بَلْ قُبُولُ دَيْنُونَةٍ مُخِيفٌ، وَغَيْرَةُ نَارٍ عَتِيدَةٍ أَنْ تَأْكُلَ الْمُضَادِّينَ.» (عبرانيين 26:10، 27)

هذا واحد من أعداد كثيرة في العهد الجديد التي ثبت أنها مقلقة جدّاً للعديد من المؤمنين الجديّين وأصحاب الضمائر الحيّة. ويفكّرون بهذه الطريقة: أنا أواجه تجربة لاقتراف خطية. أعرف أن هذا خطأ. أعرف أنني يجب ألاّ أعمل الخطية، لكن أقترف الخطية على أي حال. لقد تمردّت عن قصد. يبدو أنني اقترف الخطية بإرادتي. لذلك، يظهر من هذا العدد كأنني خسرت خلاصي. تنشأ المشكلة لأنهم يخرجون العدد من سياق الكلام ويعطونه معان لم يقصد منها قول ذلك. تتكلم هذه الفقرة عن خطية الإرتداد. خطية الشخص الذي يعلن أنه مؤمن لفترة من الزمن لكنه يتبرّأ لاحقاً من الإيمان المسيحي وينتمي عادة لنظام يقاوم المسيح.

يوصَف المرتد في العدد 29: داس ابن الله، وحسب دم العهد الذي تقدّس به دنس، واحتقر روح النعمة. يعلن بانقلابه المؤلم ضد المسيح أنه لم يولد الولادة الجديدة أبداً. نفرض أن شخصاً يسمع البشارة ويستحسن الإيمان المسيحي. يترك ديانة أجداده ويتبنّى الصبغة المسيحية دون تجديد أصيل. يأتي الإضطهاد، يعيد تفكيره عن كونه معروفاً كمسيحي. وأخيراً يقرّر أن يعود إلى ديانته القديمة. لكن هذا ليس سهلاً. لنفرض أنه قبل قبول القادة به للرجوع بعد التخلّي عن إيمانه، يقيمون مراسيم ينبغي أن يمر بها. يأخذون دم خنزير ويرشّونه على الأرض. ثم يقولون له، «يمثل هذا الدم دم المسيح. إن ترغب في العودة إلى ديانة آبائك، يجب أن تدوس هذا الدم.» فيفعل. في الواقع، إنه يدوس ابن الله ويحسب دمه دنساً. هذا الشخص مرتد. لقد اقترف خطية عن عمد.

المؤمن الحقيقي لا يمكنه أن يقترف هذه الخطية عن عمد. لكن يمكن أن يقترف خطايا أخرى مع عِلمه أن هذا خطأ. ربما يخرق ضميره عن وعي. هذا خطير في نظر الله، ويجب ألاّ نقول شيئاً لنقدّم أعذاراً لهذا العمل. لكنه لا يزال يستطيع أن يجد المغفرة بواسطة الاعتراف وترك خطيته. ليس كذلك المرتد. يقول الحكم له أنه لم يتبقَ ذبيحة بعد لخطاياه (عدد 26)، ويستحيل تجديده للتوبة (عبرانيين 6:6).
*​


----------



## happy angel (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 23 كانون الأول


«كُلُّ مَنْ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ. كُلُّ مَنْ يُخْطِئُ لَمْ يُبْصِرهُ وَلاَ عَرَفَهُ.» (يوحنا الأولى 6:3)

 تأمَّلنا بالأمس بفقرة ثبت على أنها في الغالب تسبّب إزعاجاً للمؤمن الجدّي. وسنتأمل اليوم بثلاثة أعداد من رسالة يوحنا الأولى والتي تزعج المؤمنين المتنبهين جدّاً لإثمهم. هنالك العدد المقتبس أعلاه. ثم هنالك يوحنا الأولى 9:3، «كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مَوْلُودٌ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يَفْعَلُ خَطِيَّةً، لأَنَّ زَرْعَهُ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ، وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُخْطِئَ لأَنَّهُ مَوْلُودٌ مِنَ اللهِ.» وهناك أيضاً يوحنا الأولى 18:5، «نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ.» إن ننظر إلى هذه الأعداد كما هي، فإنها تجعل كل منّا يشك في كونه مؤمناً حقيقياً.

لكن هنالك أعداداً أخرى في نفس هذه الرسالة تنبه إلى أن المؤمن يقترف خطايا، مثلاً 1: 8-10، 1:2.

المشكلة تكمن في الترجمة. في لغة العهد الجديد الأصلية يوجد فرق بين اقتراف الخطية بصفة عرضية وبين ممارسة الخطية كطريقة حياة. يقترف المؤمن أعمال خطية، لكن الخطية لا تميّز حياته. لقد تم تحريره من سيادة الخطية.

تقول الترجمة التفسيرية الحديثة أن الأفعال في هذه الأعداد تكون في الفعل المضارع الذي يدل على الاستمرارية كما يلي: «فكل مَنْ يثبت فيه، لا يمارس الخطية. أما الذين يمارسون الخطيئة فهم لم يروه ولم يتعرّفوا به قط.» (6:3). «فكل مولود من الله، لا يمارس الخطيئة، لأن طبيعة الله صارت ثابتة فيه. بل إنه لا يستطيع أن يمارس الخطيئة لأنه مولود من الله.» (9:3). «نحن واثقون أن كل من ولد من الله لا يمارس الخطية، لأن ابن الله يحميه فلا يمسّه إبليس الشرير.» (18:5).

 فكل مؤمن يقول أنه لا يخطئ يكون ناقص المعرفة في ماهية الخطية. ويظهر أنه لا يستطيع أن يدرك أن كل ما هو دون مقاييس الله هو خطية. الحقيقة الواضحة هي أننا نقترف أعمال الخطيئة كل يوم سواء بالفكر، بالكلام أو بالأعمال.

لكن يوحنا يميّز ما بين ما هو استثنائيً وما هو إدمان. عند القديّس الحقيقي، الخطية غريبة عنه ويتميّز بالبر.
عندما نستوعب هذا، فلا تكون ضرورة لنعذّب أنفسنا بهذه الأعداد التي تجعلنا نتشكّك في خلاصنا.

الحقيقة البسيطة هي: مشيئة الله لنا أن لا نقترف الخطية. لكننا ولسوء الحظ نخطئ. لكن الخطية ليست القوة المسيطرة عل حياتنا. لا نمارس الخطية كما كنّا نفعل قبل الخلاص. إذا أخطأنا نجد المغفرة بالاعتراف وترك خطيّتنا. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> إذا أخطأنا نجد المغفرة بالاعتراف وترك خطيّتنا.


*ميرسى يا أمى للتاملات الروحيةالمفيدة دى...
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
وبركة طفل المذود تكون معاكم*


----------



## besm alslib (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*«كُلُّ مَنْ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ. كُلُّ مَنْ يُخْطِئُ لَمْ يُبْصِرهُ وَلاَ عَرَفَهُ.»*

*آمين*


*فكل مؤمن يقول أنه لا يخطئ يكون ناقص المعرفة في ماهية الخطية. ويظهر أنه لا يستطيع أن يدرك أن كل ما هو دون مقاييس الله هو خطية. الحقيقة الواضحة هي أننا نقترف أعمال الخطيئة كل يوم سواء بالفكر، بالكلام أو بالأعمال.*


*وهو ده واقعنا الفعلي كتير بيفكرو انهم عمرهم ما عملو خطأ او خطيئه وبينسو ان تحديد الخطيئه ونوعها هو لـالله وبس *



*تأملات روعه اختي الغاليه تسلم ايديكي عليها *

*الرب يبارك تعبك ويفرح قلبك *

*وان شاء الله عيد سعيد عليكي *​


----------



## عماد بنجا (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا تاملات روحيه جميله


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ميرسى يا أمى للتاملات الروحيةالمفيدة دى...
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> وبركة طفل المذود تكون معاكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *«كُلُّ مَنْ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ. كُلُّ مَنْ يُخْطِئُ لَمْ يُبْصِرهُ وَلاَ عَرَفَهُ.»*
> 
> *آمين*
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2010)

عماد بنجا قال:


> شكرا تاملات روحيه جميله



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياعماد
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 24 كانون الأول


«ثَرْوَةُ الْغَنِيِّ مَدِينَتُهُ الْحَصِينَةُ وَمِثْلُ سُورٍ عَالٍ فِي تَصَوُّرهِ.» (أمثال 11:18)

كان الغني الغبي من إنجيل لوقا يملك ثروة كبيرة لا يعرف ماذا يعمل بها. فقرّر أن يهدم مخازنه ومبانيه ليبني أضخم منها. ثم اعتقد أنه سيكون راضياً، غير عالم أنه سيموت حالما ينتهي من إنشاء مشروعه. لن ينجيّه غناه من الموت ومن القبر.

يقول سيلدر، «الرجل الغني الغبي صورة عن الشخص الجشع. عنده دافع طمّاع ليجمّع المزيد والمزيد من الممتلكات مع أنه ليس بحاجة لها. ويقوده نجاحه الغير عادي في تجميع أملاك إلى نتيجة من التجديف بأن الممتلكات المادية يمكنها أن تجلب له كل السعادة التي يطلبها. لكن من ناحية الله، هذا التوجّه محزن جدّاً. فهو غبي إلى حد الجنون.»

هنالك أسطورة تقول أن رجلاً أراد أن يصبح غنيّاً في سوق الأسهم والأوراق المالية. وعندما قال له أحدهم أن بإمكانه طلب ونيل كل ما يريد، فطلب أن يرى الصحيفة التي ستصدر بعد سنة من ذلك اليوم. فكانت فكرته طبعاً، أنه سيكسب ثروة من شراء الأسهم التي ترتفع أكثر من غيرها خلال السنة التالية. وعندما تفحّص الصحيفة، حدق بإعجاب في غناه الذي صار إليه. لكنه نظر أيضاً إلى صفحة إعلانات الوفاة وكان اسمه هناك.

كاتب المزامير يصبّ ازدرائه على الأغنياء الذين «بَاطِنُهُمْ أَنَّ بُيُوتَهُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ مَسَاكِنَهُمْ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ. يُنَادُونَ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ فِي الأَرَاضِي» (مزمور 11:49). لكنهم يموتون ويتركون أموالهم لغيرهم. «وَالإِنْسَانُ فِي كَرَامَةٍ لاَ يَبِيتُ. يُشْبِهُ الْبَهَائِمَ الَّتِي تُبَادُ» (مزمور 12:49).

المثل الشعبي صحيح حين يتحدّث عن المال بقوله أن المال جواز سفر عالمي ما عدا السماء، ومزوِّد عالمي لكل شيء ما عدا السعادة.

لم يضع أي غني نقشاً للدولار على حجر قبره، بالرغم من أن الدولار كان مستحوِذاً على حياته. لو استخدم الرمز الأسمى الذي كان شعاره في الحياة، لوضع شارة $. لكنه بدل ذلك يختار في الموت رمزاً دينياً، صليباً على سبيل المثال. إنها آخر إشارة للرياء. ينظر البار ويقول، «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللهَ حِصْنَهُ بَلِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى كَثْرَةِ غِنَاهُ وَاعْتَزَّ بِفَسَادهِ» (مزمور 7:52). ويكتب الله هذا النقش على ضريحه، «هَكَذَا الَّذِي يَكْنِزُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَلَيْسَ هُوَ غَنِيّاً لِلَّهِ» (لوقا 21:12). *​


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 25 كانون الأول


«وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ.» (تيموثاوس الأولى 16:3)

السر عظيم، ليس لأنه غامض جداً بل لأنه مدهش جداً. هذا السر هو الحقيقة أن الله ظهر في الجسد.
يعني مثلاً أن الأبدي قد وُلد في عالم الزمن. الله، الغير محدود بالزمن، عاش في نطاق التقويم والزمن.

ذاك الحاضر في كل مكان، المتواجد في كل مكان في نفس الوقت، حصر نفسه في مكان واحد مثل بيت لحم، أو الناصرة، كفرناحوم أو أورشليم.

من المدهش أن نفتكر أن الله العظيم الذي يملأ السماء والأرض يحصر نفسه في جسم بشري. بينما كان الناس ينظرون إليه استطاعوا أن يقولوا بالصواب، «فيه يحِلّ كل ملء الله».

يذكّرنا هذا السر أن الخالق زار كوكبنا التافه هذا الذي يدعى الأرض. لأنه فقط نقطة من الغبار الكوني، بالنسبة لباقي الكون، وبالرغم من ذلك تجاوز البقية ليأتي هنا. من قصر السماء إلى حظيرة غنم، إسطبل ومذود!

الكلّي القدرة قد صار طفلاً عاجزاً. لن نبالغ إذ نقول أن الطفل الذي حملته مريم بين يديها كان هو يحملها، لأنه الحافظ كما أنه الصانع والخالق.

كلّي العلم، مصدر كل حكمة ومعرفة نقرأ أنه كطفل كان ينمو بالحكمة والمعرفة. أمر لا يصدق أن نفتكر أن مالك كل ما يأتي غير مرحّب به في مُلكه. لم يكن له موضع في المنزل. لم يعرفه العالم. وخاصّته لم تقبله.

جاء السيد إلى العالم كخادم. أخفى رب المجد ذاك المجد في جسد. رب الحياة جاء إلى عالم الموت. القدّوس إلى غابة الخطيئة. العلي المطلق صار قريباً جداً. موضوع فرح الله وعبادة الملائكة جاع وعطش، كان منهكاً عند بئر يعقوب، نام في السفينة في بحر الجليل، جال كغريب بلا مأوى في عالم صنعته يداه. جاء من النعيم إلى الفقر، ليس له أين يضع رأسه. عمل نجاراً. لم ينم على فراش. لم يكن عنده ماء جارٍ، بارد وساخن أو أي من وسائل الراحة التي نتمتّع بها اليوم بشكل بديهي.

كل هذا لأجلك ولأجلي!
هلمّوا نعبده ونتوجّه. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2010)

> *كل هذا لأجلك ولأجلي!
> هلمّوا نعبده ونتوجّه.*



*آميــــــــــن
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (24 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *آميــــــــــن
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 26 كانون الأول


«وَقَالَ مَلِكُ سَدُومَ لأبْرَامَ: أعْطِنِي النُّفُوسَ وَأمَّا الامْلاكَ فَخُذْهَا لِنَفْسِكَ.» (تكوين 21:14)

غزت جيوش سدوم وسبَت لوط وعائلته واستولت على الكثير من الغنائم. وحالما سمع أبرام بهذا الخبر جهّز عبيده بالسلاح ولاحَق الغزاة. ولحق بهم أخيراً قرب دمشق وأنقذ الأسرى وممتلكاتهم. خرج ملك سدوم لملاقاة أبرام عند عودته وقال له، «أعطني البشر وخذ الممتلكات لنفسك.» أجابه أبرام بأنه لن يأخذ ولا حتى رباط حذاء من الملك يقول أنه قد أغنى أبرام.

بصورة ما يمثّل ملك سدوم إبليس، في محاولته ليشغل المؤمنين بالأمور المادية ويهملون البشر من حولهم. قاوَم أبرام التجربة، لكن لم ينجح الكثيرون منذ ذلك الوقت. لقد وضعوا تكديس الأموال والممتلكات في أولياتهم ووجّهوا القليل من اهتمامهم لجيرانهم وأصدقائهم الذين يواجهون الأبدية بدون الله، بدون المسيح وبدون رجاء.

البشر هم المهمّون وليس الأشياء. دخل مؤمن شاب إلى غرفة الجلوس حيث كانت والدته تخيط وقال، «أمّي، أنا سعيد أن الله أعطانا محبة للناس أعظم من المحبة للأشياء.» وكانت تلك الأم سعيدة جدّاً أيضاً.

يبدو سخيفاً أن تبكي حين يكسر أحدهم فنجان شاي خزفي ولا تذرف دمعة واحدة على ملايين من الهالكين. هل تمتلك ذاكرة غير طبيعية لتتذكّر نتائج مباريات كرة السلّة وتتذمّر من صعوبة تذكّر أسماء الناس؟ أخون إحساسي المشوه للقِيَم عندما أقلق على الخراب الذي حصل لسيّارتي بدل القلق على الشخص الآخر المجروح في السيارة الأخرى. يسهل الامتعاض من المقاطعات عند الانشغال بمشروع محبّب، مع أنه في بعض الأحيان تكون المقاطعة أهم بكثير من المشروع.

نهتم عادة بالذهب والفضة أكثر من اهتمامنا بالرجال والنساء. يقول أ. بيرسون: «مدفون في بيوت المؤمنين كمية من الذهب والفضة تكفي لبناء أسطول من 50،000 مركب، لملأها بالكتب المقدسة وحشرها بالمرسلين: لبناء كنيسة في كل قرية فقيرة ولتزويد كل نفس بالإنجيل خلال عشرة سنوات.» وشخص آخر من رجال الله، ج. ستيورات كتب عن المؤمنين يقول: «لقد استخدمنا أموالنا لننغمس في وسائل الترف التي لا نحتاج إليها. لقد طوّرنا «مذاقا للترف» بينما الملايين في أجزاء أخرى من العالم يموتون جوعاً بالخطية.

لقد بِعنا حقوق باكوريّتنا الروحية الموروثة بخليط من حساء الخضار.»

يتساءل قلبي مراراً متى سنترك نحن المؤمنين السعي الجنوني وراء الممتلكات المادية ونتركّز في رفاهية البشر الروحية. نفس بشرية واحدة تفوق قيمتها كل ثروات العالم. لا أهمية للأشياء. الأهمية الحقيقية يجب أن تكون للبشر. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 27 كانون الأول


«جَسَدِي الْمَكْسُورُ لأَجْلِكُمُ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 24:11)

تُعدِّد إيمي كارمايكل أربعة أشياء مكسورة في الكتاب المقدس والنتائج التي أنجزت من كسرها.

جرار مكسورة (قضاة 18:7-19) أضاء النور خارجاً.

قارورة مكسورة (مرقس 3:14) انسكب الطيب وفاح عطره.

خبز مكسور (متى 19:14) أُطعم الجياع.

جسد مكسور (كورنثوس الأولى 24:11) افتُدي العالم.

نسمح لأنفسنا الآن أن نضيف خامساً لهذه اللائحة،
إرادة منكسرة، ونتيجتها حياة تفيض بالسلام والإنجاز.

كثيرون من الذين أتوا إلى الصليب لطلب الخلاص لم يقفوا هناك لكسر إرادتهم. ربما يمتلكون طبيعة رقيقة ومعتدلة، ربما لكي لا يتكلّمون بغضب، ربما ليتميّزون بمظهر روحاني خارجي، لكنهم يمتلكون إرادة حديدية تبعدهم عن أفضل حياة مع الله.

يحدث هذا أحياناً مع شباب واقعين في حب ويفكّرون بالزواج. والديهم وأصدقاءهم الناضجون، أصحاب القرارات الحكيمة يرون أن هذا الزواج لن ينجح. لكن الشخصين العنيدين يرفضان كل مشورة ونصيحة لا يريدان سماعها. نفس الإرادة العنيدة التي قادتهم إلى خدمة الزواج سوف تؤدّي بهم إلى محكمة الطلاق.

اختبرنا هذا مع مؤمنين صمّموا أن يبدأوا بِمهن معّينة مع أنه واضح من أنهم يفتقرون للخبرة اللازمة لإدارة لذلك العمل. وبعكس نصيحة أصدقائهم أصحاب المعرفة، يُغرقون أموالهم، أموال يمكن أنهم استدانوها من أصدقاء محبّين. يقع الأمر المحتوم. يفشل العمل، ويتقدّم الدائنون ليجمعوا الأجزاء.

ليس من النادر أن نرى تأثير تحطّم إرادة غير مكسورة على الخدمة المسيحية. يخرج شخص مع عائلته إلى حقل التبشير، ليعود إلى الوطن بعد مرور عام بتكلفة عالية من الكنيسة التي أرسلته. تُستنزف الميزانيات من مؤمنين سذّج ليموّلوا مشروعاً صادراً عن فكر إنسان وليس من الله ممّا يبرهن فيما بعد أنه عكس المطلوب. هذا يسبّب نزاعاً وتعاسة لأن الشخص يرفض أن يعمل بالتعاون مع آخرين، وينبغي أن يتبع طريقه.

نحتاج جميعاً أن ننكسر، نأخذ إصرارنا، كل عنادنا وكل مشيئتنا الذاتية ونتركها عند أقدام الصليب. ينبغي وضع الإرادة الحديدية على مذبح التضحية. يجب أن نقول جميعنا مع إيمي كارمايكل: لقد انكسرتَ يا ربّ لأجلي، علّمني أن أنكسر يا ربّ لأجل محبّتي لك. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 ديسمبر 2010)

> *إرادة منكسرة، ونتيجتها حياة تفيض بالسلام والإنجاز.*


*تأمل فى منتهى الروووووووووووووعة يا أمى
ميرسى لتعبكم *


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*



لقد انكسرتَ يا ربّ لأجلي، علّمني أن أنكسر يا ربّ لأجل محبّتي لك. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميلة  اوى  دى يا  امى ربنا يعوض تعبيك*


----------



## happy angel (27 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *تأمل فى منتهى الروووووووووووووعة يا أمى
> ميرسى لتعبكم *


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (27 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *
> جميلة  اوى  دى يا  امى ربنا يعوض تعبيك*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 28 كانون الأول


«كَمُمْسِكٍ أُذُنَيْ كَلْبٍ هَكَذَا مَنْ يَعْبُرُ وَيَتَعَرَّضُ لِمُشَاجَرَةٍ لاَ تَعْنِيهِ.» (أمثال 17:26)

يجب أن ندرك أوّلا أن الكلب المقصود في هذا العدد ليس الكلب الودود، الدمث الذي لا يمانع أن تمسكه من أذنيه. المقصود به الكلب المتوحش، المزمجر البرّي الشرس الطباع والمكشِّر عن أنيابه. ليس من المحتمل أن تقترب إليه كفاية لتمسك بأذنيه. وإن تمكّنت من ذلك ستواجه مشكلة صعبة، تخاف الاستمرار بإمساكه وتخاف أيضاً إفلاته.

إنها صورة تمثّل الشخص الذي يتدخّل في نزاع لا يعنيه. فيجلب سريعاً على نفسه غضب الطرفين.
يعتقد كل منهما أن الوسيط يتدخّل في فرصة الغلبة، ولذلك يتناسون خلافاتهم ويتّحدون لمحاربته.

نبتسم حين نسمع عن الشخص الإيرلندي الذي توجّه إلى اثنين يتعاركان بقبضاتهم وسأل: «هل هذا قتال خاص أم مسموح الانضمام لمن يرغب في ذلك؟» لكن في كل منّا تكمن نزعة للتوسّط تدفع كل منّا لمحاولة التدخّل في نزاع لا يعنينا.

على رجال الشرطة أن يكونوا حذرين جدّاً عندما يُرسلون إلى مكان حيث يتشاجر رجل وزوجته. فإن كان الأمر كذلك فكم بالحري يجب على المواطن العادي أن يتدخّل في نزاع عائلي أو أي آخر.

ربما أفضل مثال على هذا العدد هو مشكلة ما في الكنيسة. تبدأ المشكلة عادة بين شخصين. ثم ينحاز البعض إلى جانب كل منهما. ابتدأت المشكلة بشرارة وصارت حريق هائل. بعض الذين لا علاقة لهم بالمشكلة يصرّون على إضافة تصريحاتهم الحكيمة، وكأنهم من خطباء دلفي. تشتعل الأمزجة، تتحطّم الصداقات وتنكسر القلوب. وبينما تحتد المعركة تسمع الجماعة أخبار جلطات في الشرايين، أو في الدماغ، تقرّحات في الأمعاء ومشاكل صحية أخرى. ما ابتدأ أصلاً كمرارة انتشر حتّى دنّست الجميع.

يبدو أن التحذير لعدم التدخّل في نزاع يخصّ الآخرين يتعارض مع كلمات المخلّص، «طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يُدعون» (متّى 9:5). هنالك إمكانية لصانع السلام حين يوافق طرفا النزاع على عرض نزاعهم للتحكيم. وإلاّ يعرّض من يتدخّل نفسه لحالة لن يكون الخروج منها سهلاً وبِلا ألم. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 29 كانون الأول



«لَكَ نَحْنُ يَا دَاوُدُ، وَمَعَكَ نَحْنُ يَا ابْنَ يَسَّى. سَلاَمٌ سَلاَمٌ لَكَ، وَسَلاَمٌ لِمُسَاعِدِيكَ. لأَنَّ إِلَهَكَ مُعِينُكَ.» (أخبار الأيام الأول 18:12)

تعبير الولاء النبيل هذا لداود ينبغي أن يُستعار من جميع المؤمنين للتعبير عن إخلاصهم للرب يسوع المسيح. لا مجال لأنصاف الولاء أو الإخلاص المجزّأ لملك الملوك. ينبغي أن يملك على كل قلوبنا.

لقد كنت دوماً أحمل انطباعاً حسناً لقصة الجندي الفرنسي الذي جرح جرحاً خطيراً في حروب نابليون. قرّر الأطباء أنه بحاجة إلى عملية جراحية لإنقاذ حياته. كانت في أيام ما قبل اختراع التخدير. بينما كان الطبيب يفحص بمنظاره صدر الجندي، قال له المريض، «أنظر إلى العمق قليلاً فتجد الإمبراطور.» كان هناك معنى أن الإمبراطور موجود على عرش قلبه.

عندما توِّجَت إليزابيث ملكة بينما كانت لا تزال صغيرة السن، كتبت جدّتها، الملكة ماري، لها رسالة تنم عن الولاء ووقّعتها «جدّتك المُحِبة ورعيّتك المُخِلصة.» وبهذا عبّرت عن ولائها للتاج وللتي تلبسه.

لكن ماذا عنّا نحن؟ كيف ينطبق هذا على حياتنا؟ يذكّرنا ماثيو هنري أنّه «من تعابير الولاء هذه، نأخذ إرشادات لنشهد لمحبّتنا وولائنا للرب يسوع: تكون له دون أي تحفّظ أو قوة انسحاب، نقف إلى جانبه، نظهر ونعمل، لصالحه ينبغي أن تكون رغبة قلوبنا، أوصنا، الازدهار لإنجيله ولمملكته، لأن إلهه يساعده، وسوف يستمر حتى يغلب كل حكم، كل سلطان وكل قوة.»

وبحسب كلمات سبيرجين، ينبغي أن نعلن حياتنا، «نحن مُلك لك يا يسوع. لا نحسب أن شيئاً ممّا نملك مُلكاً لنا، لكن كلّها مكّرسة لاستعمالك الملوكي. نحن إلى جانبك، أنت يا ابن الله. لأننّا إن كنّا تابعين المسيح، فسنكون طبعاً جانبه، مهما كان ذلك الجانب، في الدين، في الأخلاق وفي السياسة. سلام لك. تُحيّيه قلوبنا وتنشد له السلام. وسلام لمساعديك. نتمنّى كل خير للناس الصالحين. نصلّي لأجل سلام المسالمين. لأن إلهك يساعدك. كل قوى الله في الطبيعة تعمل لتساعد رب النعمة. أيها المسيح المقام، نتطلّع إلى العُلى بينما تقبلك السماء ونعبد. أيها المسيح المرتفع، نسجد عند قدميك ونقول، نحن مُلك لك، يا ابن داود، ممسوحاً رئيساً ومخلصاً.

أيها المسيح الآتي، ننتظر ونترقّب ظهورك. تعال سريعاً إلى رعيّتك! آمين ثم آمين.»​*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 ديسمبر 2010)

_امين_
_حلوة اوى يا مامتى_​


----------



## happy angel (29 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _امين_
> _حلوة اوى يا مامتى_​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 30 كانون الأول



«وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: هَلْ يُوجَدُ بَعْدُ أَحَدٌ قَدْ بَقِيَ مِنْ بَيْتِ شَاوُلَ فَأَصْنَعَ مَعَهُ مَعْرُوفاً مِنْ أَجْلِ يُونَاثَانَ؟» (صموئيل الثاني 1:9)

كان مفيبوشث أحد أحفاد الملك شاول الذي حاول مراراً وتكراراً قتل داود. فكان من نسل عائلة متمرّدة ربما توقعّت القتل بعد اعتلاء داود عرش الملك. وبالإضافة لذلك فقد كان مقعداً عاجزاً، إذ سقط من يدي مربيّته عندما كان طفلاً. وحقيقة عيشه في بيت أحد غير بيته في لودَبار (بلا شيئ) يدل على فقر حاله. كانت لودبار على الجانب الشرقي لنهر الأردن ولذلك بعيدة عن أورشليم، مسكن الله. لم يكن مفيبوشث مستحق في ذاته أي نعمة من جهة داود.

بالرغم من كل هذا، استعلم داود عنه، أرسل رسلاً وجاءوا به إلى قصر الملك الذي أكّد له ألاّ يخاف شيئاً، أعاد إليه كل أراضي شاول، أعاد له أتباعاً من العبيد ليخدموه وأكرمه بمقعد دائم على مائدة الملك كواحد من أبناء الملك.

لماذا أظهر داود الرحمة، النعمة والمحبة لهذا الذي لا يستحقها؟ والجواب هو «إكراماً ليوناثان.» لقد قطع داود عهداً مع يوناثان، والد مفيبوشث، أنه لن يتوقّف عن إظهار المودّة لعائلة يوناثان. كان عهد نعمة غير مشروط (صموئيل الأول 14:20-17).

أدرك مفيبوشث هذا، لأنه حين دخل إلى حضرة الملك لأوّل مرّة، سقط على وجهه وقال أنه يشبه «كلباً ميتاً» لا يستحق عطفاً كهذا.

لن يصعب علينا أن نجد أنفسنا في وضع كهذا. وُلدنا متمرّدين، جنس خاطئ تحت عقاب الموت. كنا بالخطية مقعدين ومشلولين أخلاقياً وروحيّاً. نحن أيضاً أقمنا في بلاد «بلا مراعي»، جائعين روحياً. لم نكن ملعونين فقط بل وأيضاً عاجزين ومفتقرين، كنا «بعيدين» عن الله بدون المسيح وبدون رجاء. لم يكن فينا أي شيء يستحق محبة وعطف الله.

لكن الله فتّش عنّا، ووجدنا، وخلّصنا من الخوف من الموت، باركنا بكل بركة سماوية، أجلسنا على مائدة وليمته، ورفع راية محبّته فوقنا.

لماذا عمل كل هذا؟ إكراماً للمسيح. وبسبب عهد نعمته حيث اختارنا بالمسيح قبل تأسيس العالم.

جوابنا المناسب ينبغي أن يكون أن نطرح أنفسنا في حضرته ونقول، «مَنْ هُوَ عَبْدُكَ حَتَّى تَلْتَفِتَ إِلَى كَلْبٍ مَيِّتٍ مِثْلِي؟»*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2010)

> لكن الله فتّش عنّا، ووجدنا، وخلّصنا من الخوف من الموت، باركنا بكل بركة سماوية، أجلسنا على مائدة وليمته، ورفع راية محبّته فوقنا.





> جوابنا المناسب ينبغي أن يكون أن نطرح أنفسنا في حضرته ونقول، «مَنْ هُوَ عَبْدُكَ حَتَّى تَلْتَفِتَ إِلَى كَلْبٍ مَيِّتٍ مِثْلِي؟»



راااااااائع ياأمى...التأملات دى فيها دروس روحية جميلة جدآآآآ
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
​​


----------



## happy angel (31 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> راااااااائع ياأمى...التأملات دى فيها دروس روحية جميلة جدآآآآ
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> ​​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 31 كانون الأول



«هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي.» (رؤيا 20:3)

ها نحن على أبواب نهاية سنة أخرى، والرب الصبور لا يزال يقف على باب الإنسان يطلب الدخول. لقد بقي خارجاً لمدّة طويلة. أي شخص كان ييأس منذ فترة بعيدة ويغادر المكان إلى بيته. لكن ليس المخلّص. إنه طويل الأناة، لا يرغب في هلاك أحد. ينتظر على أمل أن يُفتح الباب ويُرحب به إلى الداخل.

عجيب جدّاً أن لا يردّ أحد على قرع الرب يسوع. لو كان القارع جاراً، لفتح الباب حالاً. لو كان بائعاً، يقدّم له أحدهم الاحترام بفتح الباب والقول، «لا نريد شيئاً!» وطبعاً لو كان الرئيس أو الحاكم، يتنافس أفراد العائلة بينهم من يتشرف بفتح الباب والترحيب به.

قريب جداً إذاً، عندما يقف الخالق على الباب، الحافظ والفادي ويُعطَى رداً بارداً وصامتاً.   رفض الإنسان غير منطقي عندما ندرك أن الرب يسوع لا يأتي ليسلب بل ليعطي. يأتي ليعطي حياة فيّاضة.

اتصل أحدهم متأخراً في إحدى الليالي مع واعظ من على الراديو يريد أن يأتي إليه لزيارة قصيرة. حاول الواعظ بشتّى الأعذار أن يثنيه عن المجيء لكنه وافق أخيراً. تبيّن أن الزائر جاء بمبلغ كبير من المال هدية للمساعدة في مصاريف الإذاعة. وبعد أن غادر، قال الواعظ، «أنا سعيد لأنني سمحت له بالحضور.»

كان جو بلينكو يصف مشهداً حياً لمحادثة جرت في غرفة جلوس أحد البيوت. وفجأة سُمع قرع على الباب الأمامي. قال أحد أفراد العائلة، «هنالك شخص على الباب.»

شخص آخر، هبّ من مجلسه، توجّه إلى الباب وفتحه. ثم سأله واحد ممّن في غرفة الجلوس، «مَن الطارق؟» جاء الرد من عند الباب. وأخيراً صاح رب البيت قائلاً، «اطلب منه أن يدخل.»

هذه هي الأخبار السارة، الإنجيل باختصار. إسمع! يوجد شخص على الباب. من هو؟ ليس سوى ربّ الحياة والمجد، الذي مات بدلاً عنا وقام في اليوم الثالث، الذي يجلس الآن على عرش المجد وسيأتي سريعاً ليأخذ شعبه إلى بيتهم ليكونوا معه. أطلب منه أن يدخل!


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية
السبت 1 كانون الثاني

هَذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ رَأسَ الشُّهُورِ. هُوَ لَكُمْ أوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ. (خروج 2:12)

قرارات السنة الجديدة جيدة، لكنها هشّة، أي انه يمكن كسرها بسهولة. صلوات السنة الجديدة أفضل منها، إنها ترتفع إلى عرش الله وتدير حركة عجلات الاستجابة. وبينما نأتي إلى بداية سنة جديدة أخرى، فإننا نصنع خيراً إذا تبنّينا طلبات الصلاة التالية:
أيها الرب يسوع، إنني أكرس لك ذاتي من جديد اليوم. اريدك أن تستلم زمام حياتي في هذه السنة القادمة وأن تستخدمها لمجدك. إستلم حياتي واجعلها مكرّسة ربي لك وحدك.

أصلي طالباً أن تبعدني عن الخطية، وعن أي شيء قد يجلب العار لإسمك.
إبقني قابلاً لتعليم الروح القدس، فأنا اريد أن اتحرّك إلى الامام لاجلك، لا تتركني اغرق في الروتين.
ليكن شعاري هذا العام «يجب أنه هو يزيد وأني أنا انقص» كل المجد يجب أن يكون لك. ساعدني أن لا أطلب أي من مجدك لذاتي.

علمني أن أجعل كل قرار موضوع صلاة، فانا أخشى من إعتمادي على فهمي. «عَرَفْتُ يَا رَبُّ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِلإِنْسَانِ طَرِيقُهُ. لَيْسَ لإِنْسَانٍ يَمْشِي أَنْ يَهْدِيَ خَطَوَاتِهِ.» (ارمياء23:10)
إجعلني أموت عن العالم وعن مواقفه، وعن لوم الاحباء والاقرباء. أعطني رغبة طاهرة واحدة، وهي القيام بالامور التي تسُرَّ قلبك.

أبعدني عن النميمة وإنتقاد الآخرين، بل اجعلني أقول كل ما هو للبنيان والمنفعة للغير.
أرشدني إلى النفوس المحتاجة، واجعلني أكون صديقاً للخطاة، مثلك انتَ. أعطني دموع التعاطف لاجل الهالكين، «أعطني أن أنظر إلى الجمهور كما نظر اليهم مخلصي حتى تغشى عيناي. إجعلني أرى بعين الشفقة تلك الخراف الضالة، فأحبها لاجل حبي لك».

أيها الرب يسوع احرسني لئلا اصبح بارداً أو مليئا بالمرارة، أو ساخراً، بالرغم من كل الاحدات التي تحدث في حياتي المسيحية. 
ارشدني اللهم في أمور وكالتي للمال. أعنّي لاكون وكيلا أميناً في كل ما تأتمنني عليه.
ساعدني أن أذكر لحظة فلحظة أن جسدي هو هيكل للروح القدس واجعل هذه الحقيقة العظيمة تؤثر على كافة نواحي تصرفاتي.

ويا أيها الرب يسوع، أصلي أن تكون هذه السنة سنة مجيئك الثاني. أنا مشتاق أن ارى وجهك وأن أخرّ ساجداً عند قدميك عابداً إيّاك. وليبق الرجاء المبارك حيّاً في قلبي طوال السنة المقبلة، أبعدني عن أي شيء وكل شيء قد يبقيني هنا، ويبقيني على رؤوس أصابع التوقّع. «آمين تعال ايها الرب يسوع».
*​


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 2 كانون الثاني


«بَلْ بِتَوَاضُعٍ، حَاسِبِينَ بَعْضُكُمُ الْبَعْضَ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ» (فيلبي 3:2)

أنْ تُقدّر الآخرين أكثر من نفسك هذا أمر غير طبيعي. الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة تتمرد على ضربة كهذه في صميم الأنا.  إنه لأمر مستحيل من وجهة النظر الإنسانية، فنحن لا نملك القوة من ذواتنا في أن نمارس حياة دنيوية أخرى. ولكن هذا الامر ممكن من وجهة النظر الالهية. الروح القدس الذي يسكن فينا يقوينا على طمس الذات لكي نُكرّم الآخرين.

جدعون يمكن أن يشرح لنا هذا النص بسيرته.  فبعد أن هزم المديانيين برجاله الثلاثمائة، دعا رجال أفرايم كي يضيفوا الضربة القاضية.  فقد قطعوا على الأعداء طريق الهرب وأسروا إثنين من أمراء المديانيين ولكنهم  تذمروا لأنهم لم يتلقوا الدعوة في وقت مبكر أكثر. أجابهم جدعون: «أليس خصاصة أفرايم خيراً من قطاف أبيعزر؟» والمقصود أن ما قام به رجال أفرايم في عملية «تكنيس الساحة» كان أهم من كل العملية التي قام بها جدعون ورجاله. روح عدم الأنانية من جانب جدعون طيّبت خاطر رجال أفرايم.

أظهر يوآب عدم أنانية بشكل عظيم حينما احتل ربّة العمونيين ودعا داود لإتمام الاحتلال (2صموئيل 26:12-28). كان يوآب راضياً  تمام الرضى في أن يحصل داود على المجد من إحتلال ربة العمونيين. كان هذا من أنبل المواقف في حياة يوآب.

ثمّن الرسول بولس الفيلبيين كثيراً، حتى اكثر من نفسه.  قال، أن ما يقومون به هو تضحية فريدة إلى الله.  وأنه ليس أكثر من مجرّد السكيب الذي يسكب «على ذبيحة إيمانكم وخدمته» (فيلبي17:2).

في وقت سابق، كان أحد خدام المسيح الأحباء يقفون في غرفة جانبية مع غيره من الوعاظ البارزين منتظرين اللحظة المناسبة للدخول إلى المسرح.  وحين بدأ صاحبنا يظهر على المسرح، وثارت عاصفة من التصفيق، تراجع إلى الخلف ليكون هذا التكريم من نصيب الوعاظ الذين كانوا خلفه.

والمثل الأعلى لإنكار الذات هو ربنا يسوع المسيح، لقد وضع نفسه لكي نرتفع. اصبح فقيراً لكي نغتني. مات لكي تكون لنا الحياة.

«ليكن فيكم هذا الفكر، الذي كان أيضاً في المسيح يسوع.»*​


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 3 كانون الثاني


«لاَ تَحْكُمُوا حَسَبَ الظَّاهِرِ بَلِ احْكُمُوا حُكْماً عَادِلاً.» (يوحنا24:7)

     واحدة من أعمق المفشلات الثابتة للإنسانية الساقطة هي الحكم على الأمور من ظواهرها.  نحن نحكم على شخص بحسب مظهره، ونحكم على سيارة مستعملة بحسب وضع هيكلها، ونحكم على كتاب بحسب الغلاف.  ولا يهم كم مرة خاب ظنّنا، فإننا نرفض بعناد أن نتعلم بأن «ليس كل ما يلمع ذهباً».

     في كتاب «اختبئ أو فتش» (الغميضة) يقول د. جيمس دوبسون أن الجمال الجسدي هو ما يحتل المرتبة الأعلى بين الصفات الشخصية المميزة في حضارتنا.  نحن جعلنا من ذلك «قطعة النقد الذهبية للقيمة الإنسانية.»  وهكذا فإن الطفل الجميل مميز لدى الكبار أكثر من طفل عادي.  المعلمون يميلون لمنح علامات أفضل للأولاد الجذابين. والأولاد «الحلوين» يحصلون على تأديب (قصاص) أقل من غيرهم. الأولاد الذين يلازمون بيوتهم يتعرضون أكثر من غيرهم للملامة بخصوص مخالفات تستوجب العقاب.

     صموئيل كان يختار أليآب الطويل والحسن الصورة ليمسحه ملكاً (1صموئيل7:16) ولكن الرب قوّم نظرته قائلاً: «لاَ تَنْظُرْ إِلَى مَنْظَرهِ وَطُولِ قَامَتِهِ لأَنِّي قَدْ رَفَضْتُهُ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَمَا يَنْظُرُ الْإِنْسَانُ. لأَنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْعَيْنَيْنِ، وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْقَلْبِ».

     إن أعظم مثل على إساءة الحكم في تاريخ البشرية كان حين زار الرب يسوع كوكبنا الأرض.  يظهر أنه لم يكن جذاباً من ناحية المنظر الخارجي، لم يكن على قدر كبير من الوسامة، وحين نظر الناس إليه، لم يروا فيه جمالاً ليشتهوه، أو كما قال أشعياء2:53 «لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ» لم يستطيعوا أن يروا الجمال الذي كان لأجمل من عاش على وجه البسيطة.

     ورغم ذلك لم يسقط في هذا الفخ الرديء قط، فخ الحكم على مظاهر الأمور، لأنه قبل مجيئه تُنُبِئ عنه: «لَذَّتُهُ تَكُونُ فِي مَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ يَقْضِي بِحَسَبِ نَظَرِ عَيْنَيْهِ وَلاَ يَحْكُمُ بِحَسَبِ سَمْعِ أُذُنَيْهِ.» (أشعياء3:11).  بالنسبة له لم يحكم بحسب منظر الوجه بل الأخلاق هي معيار حكمه.  ليس الغلاف بل الفحوى، ليس الجسديات بل الروحيات. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 4 كانون الثاني


«لاَ بِالْقُدْرَةِ وَلاَ بِالْقُوَّةِ بَلْ بِرُوحِي قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.» (زكريا6:4)

     هذه الآية تشمل في فحواها الحقيقة الهامة أن عمل الرب لا يتم بقدرة وذكاء البشر اوقوتهم، بل بروح الله القدوس.

     إننا نرى ذلك في عملية احتلال أريحا. لم تسقط أسوار المدينة بقوة سلاح بني إسرائيل، بل الرب هو الذي دفع بالمدينة إلى أيديهم حين نفخ الكهنة بالبوق سبع مرات.

     لو كان الأمر معتمداً على جيش كبير لما تمكن جدعون من التغلب على المديانيين، لأن جيشه تقلص إلى ثلاثمائة محارب. وكان سلاحهم غير العادي جراراً من الطين وبداخلها مصابيح، وبهذا نرى أن نصرهم كان من عند الرب.

     إيليا قصد إلغاء أية إمكانية أن يكون يدٌ لبَشَرٍ وراء نار المذبح، لذلك أمر بِصبّ إثنتي عشرة جرة ماء على المذبح، وحين وقعت النار على المذبح لم يكن ثمة مجال للتساؤل بخصوص مصدر النار الإلهي.
ولو ترك الأمر لذكاء بشري، لاستمر التلاميذ في محاولات الصيد حتى الصباح دون أن يصطادوا شيئاً. هذا قدّم للرب فرصة ليُظهر لهم أنهم يجب أن ينظروا إليه فيما يتعلق بالخدمة الناجعة.

     من السهل أن نفتكر أن المال هو العنصر الأهم في الخدمة المسيحية. في الواقع لم يكن الأمر كذلك يوماً ولن يكون. كان هدسون تيلور على حق حينما قال أنه لا يخشى قلّة المال بقدر ما يخشى كثرة المال الغير مكرس للرب.

     أم هل نحن نلجأ إلى ما وراء الكواليس كسياسة نتّبعها، أو لبرامج دعائية قوية، أو للاستغلال النفسي للناس، أو للخطابة الحذقة. كثيراً ما ننشغل ببرامج بناء واسعة أو إقامة بناء إمبراطورية تنظيمية، ظانين عبثاً أن في هذه يكمن سر النجاح.

     ولكن ليس بالقدرة ولا بالقوة، ولا بأي من هذه الأمور يمكن لعمل الله أن يتقدم إلى الأمام، بل بروح الرب.

     كثير مما يسمونه اليوم عمل مسيحي قد يستمر بدون الروح القدس. ولكن العمل المسيحي الحقيقي هو ذلك الذي لا يمكنهم الاستغناء عنه بإعلان الحرب الروحية، ليس بأسلحة جسدية بل بالصلاة والإيمان وكلمة الله. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 5 كانون الثاني



«...إِنَّ الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي مَعَكَ كَثِيرٌ عَلَيَّ...» (قضاة2:7)

     كلّنا تهمنا الأرقام الكبيرة، ونميل للحكم على النجاح بحسب الإحصائيات.  هنالك نوع من الخزي الذي يلحق بجماعات صغيرة، بينما الجماهير الغفيرة تستلزم الاهتمام والاحترام، كيف يجب أن يكون اهتمامنا في هذه الناحية!؟ 

     الأعداد الكبيرة لا يجب احتقارها إن كانت من ثمار الروح القدس.  هذا كان الحال في يوم الخمسين حين زحف إلى ملكوت الله ثلاثة آلاف نفس في يوم واحد.

     يجب أن نفرح بالأعداد الكبيرة حين يعني ذلك المجد لله وبركة الناس.  إنه يلائمنا أن نشتاق لرؤية الجماهير ترفع قلوبها وأصواتها في تسبيح الله، وأن نصل إلى العالم برسالة الخلاص.

     من ناحية أخرى، الأعداد الكبيرة سيّئة إن كانت تقودنا إلى الكبرياء.  كان على الله أن يختزل جيش جدعون لئلا يقول بنو إسرائيل: «يَدِي خَلَّصَتْنِي» (قضاة2:7).  ستانلي جونز قال ذات مرّة نافراً من «اندفاعنا المُعاصر وتهاتفناعلى الأعداد، الأمر الذي يدفعنا نحو الغرور الجماعي.»

     الأعداد الكبيرة سلبيّة إذا كانت تؤدي إلى الإعتماد على القوة البشرية بدلاً من الإعتماد على الرب. لربما كان هذا وراء الإحصاء الذي أمر به داود (2صموئيل2:24-4)، شَعَرَ يوآب أن أهداف الملك لم تكن بريئة واحتجّ ولكن عبثاً.

الأعداد الكبيرة سلبية إن كنا في سبيل تحقيقها نضطر إلى خفض المعايير، ونقوم بحلول وسط بخصوص مبادئ كتابية، ونقدم تساهلات في الرسالة، أو نعجز عن ممارسة نظام إلهي. دائماً تواجهنا التجربة لفعل ذلك إن كانت عقولنا متّجهة نحو الجماهير بدلاّ من إتجاهها نحو الله.

     الأعداد الكبيرة أقل من المثالية إذا كانت تأتي على حساب الشركة الحميمة حينما يضيع الأفراد في الزحمة، حين يمكن أن يتغيبوا دون أن يشعر أحد بغيابهم، حين يتوقف الأعضاء عن المشاركة بأفراحهم وأتراحهم، عندها كل مبدأ الحياة الحميمة يتلاشى.

     الأعداد الكبيرة سلبيّة إذا كان من شأنها أن تخنق تطوّر موهبة الجسد. لم تكن المسألة بلا مغزى حين إختار الرب يسوع إثني عشر تلميذاً. لو إختار جمهوراً من الأتباع لكانوا صعبي الإنقياد.

     قانون الله العام كان العمل مع شهادة البقيّة الباقية. إنه لا ينجذب نحو الجماهير الغفيرة. ولم ينفرمن العدد القليل.  يجب أن نفتخر بالأعداد الكبيرة، وكذلك يجب أن لا نكتفي بالأعداد الصغيرة إذا كانت هكذا بسبب كسلنا وعدم مبالاتنا. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 6 كانون الثاني


«فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ» (رومية18:7)

لو تعلّم المؤمن الحديث هذا الدرس مبكراً في حياته المسيحية، لكان وَفَّ على نفسه مشاكل عديدة في ما بعد. يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أنه لا شيء صالح في طبيعتنا العتيقة الشريرة وغير المتجددة. الجسد غير صالح بتاتاً ولا يتحسن عند التجديد قَيْدَ أنملة. وهو لا يتحسن طيلة الحياة المسيحية المثابرة. في الواقع فإن الله لا يحاول حتى أن يحسّن الجسد. لقد حكم الله على الطبيعة العتيقة بالموت على الصليب ويريدها أن تبقى في حالة الموت.

إن كنتُ حقا أؤمن بهذا، أنقذ نفسي من عناء البحث عن شيء صالح قال الله إنه غير موجود.
ينقذني من الشعور بالإحباط. لا أُحبط إن لم أجد شيئا صالحاً في ذاتي لأنني أعلم أنه ليس موجودا أصلاً، وهذا يوفّر عليَّ عناء الفحص الشديد. أبدأ من حيث لا توجد نصرة في الذات. وفي الحقيقة محاولة هزم الذات تعني الإنهزام. يحفظني من طلب الإرشاد النفسي الذي يبحث في داخل النفس والذات. هذا العلاج يزيد من تعقيدات المشكلة بدلا من حلها. يعلّمني ان ابقى مشغولاً بالرب يسوع المسيح. قال روبرت موري: «مع كل نظرة إلى الذات، أنظر عشر مرات إلى المسيح». هذا يدل على اتزان صحيح. وكما قال أحدهم أيضا ان تقديس الذات يكون بديلا هزيلا للمسيح المجيد. وقد كتب أحد مؤلفي الترنيم، «ما أجمل الهروب من الذات والإلتجاء إلى مخلصنا».

العديد من الوعّاظ والكتّاب المعاصرين يرسلون الناس إلى فحص ذواتهم، يُشغلونهم بتقلباتهم، برؤيتهم لأنفسهم، تعقيداتهم ومكبوتاتهم. كل هذا يقود إلى مأساة قلة الإتزان وترك الإنسان محطما.
«أنا لا أستحق أن أنظر إلى نفسي، أريد ان أنسى نفسي وأنظر إلى الله الذي يستحق كل فكري». ​*​


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 7 كانون الثاني


«لأَنَّنَا بِالإِيمَانِ نَسْلُكُ لاَ بِالْعَيَانِ» (2كورنثوس7:5)

هل فكرت مرة لماذا تكون لعبة كرة القدم مثيرة للناس أكثر من اجتماع الصلاة؟ مقارنة الحضور في الكنيسة وفي الملعب يظهران هذا بوضوح.

أو لربما نتساءل، «لماذا تلقى وظيفة رئيس الدولة أكثر استحسانا من وظيفة ناظر في كنيسة؟» لا يقول الآباء لأبنائهم، «كل طعامك كله ولعلك تصبح شيخا في يوم من الأيام.» لا بل يقولون، «نظف صحنك جيدا، لربما تصبح رئيسا في يوم من الأيام.»

لماذا المهنة الناجحة في التجارة تكون أكثر جاذبية من حياة مُبشِّر؟ كثيراً ما لا يشجع الوالدان أبناءهم أن يعملوا في الحقول التبشيرية لأنهم يفضلون ان يروا أولادهم يحملون «ألقاباً رسمية في عالم الشركات».
لماذا يكون الفيلم الوثائقي أكثر متعة من دراسة كلمة الله؟ فكّر بالساعات التي تقضيها أمام شاشة التلفاز واللحظات السريعة التي تقضيها أمام الكتاب المقدس المفتوح.

لماذا يكون الناس مستعدين للقيام بعمل ما مقابل المال ولا يعملون نفس العمل مقابل محبة المسيح؟ كثيرون ممن لا يتعبون من العمل في شركة ما لا يتجاوبون بل يتكاسلون عندما يدعوهم مخلصهم.

وأخيراً، لماذا تبدو أمّتنا أعظم ونعطيها أهمية أكثر من الكنيسة؟ السياسة الوطنية شاملة ومتعددة الألوان. ويبدو أحيانا ان الكنيسة تزحف وبلا قوة.

السبب في كل هذا أننا نسلك بحسب النظر وليس بحسب الإيمان. بصرنا أصبح مُشوشاً لدرجة أننا لا نرى الأمور كما هي. نثمّن الأشياء الزمنية أكثر من الأبدية. نثمّن النفس أكثر من الروح. نحسب حساب غضب الإنسان أكثر من دينونة الله.

عندما نسلك بالإيمان يتغير كل شيء. يصبح بصرنا الروحي 20/20  نرى الأشياء كما يراها الله. نثمّن الصلاة على أنها امتياز عظيم لنكون في محضر سيد الكون. نعرف ان شيخاً في الكنيسة يكون في نظر الله أعظم من حاكم شعب ما. نرى مع سبيرجين انه إن يدعو الله شخصا لحقل التبشير، يكون مأساة أن نراه يسعى لولوج حقل آخر. التلفزيون بعيد كل البعد عن العالم الواقعي بينما الكتاب المقدس يحمل المفتاح لمعنى الحياة. نريد ان نقضي وقتنا وحياتنا مع يسوع ولا نكون مستعدين للعمل في شركة لا تليق بشخصنا. ندرك ان كنيستنا المحلية مهمة لله ولشعبه أكثر من أعظم الممالك في العالم. السير والسلوك بالإيمان يعمل كل الفرق. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 8 كانون الثاني


«مَلْعُونٌ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ عَمَلَ الرَّبِّ بِرِخَاءٍ» (أرمياء10:48)

عمل الرب في غاية الأهمية والضرورة والسمو ويحمل في ثناياه سبب اللعنة على كل من يهمل عمله. يطلب الله، بل ويستحق أفضل ما عندنا، ولا يحتمل أساليب الكسل والتأخير ونصف الإهتمام وعدم الدقة. لذلك لا نتفاجأ عندما نرى كثرة المشاكل التي نواجهها.

في النصف الثاني من سنة 1968 كان أحد المؤمنين الشباب في مدينة براغ في تشيكوسلوفاكيا يشهد لشاب تشيكي يدعى جان بالخ. كان جان يظهر اهتماما جديا وقد وعده الشاب المؤمن بإرسال كتاب العهد الجديد له. كان هذا الشاب مفعماً بالنوايا الحسنة لكن مرّت أسابيع عديدة قبل ان يحصل على الكتاب وبقي يؤجل تسليمه.

في يوم 16 كانون الثاني من سنة 1969 وقف جان بالخ في وسط ساحة وينسلاس في براغ،  وصب النفط على جسده وأشعل النار بنفسه. لم يعش ليرى كتاب العهد الجديد الذي وُعد به.

النوايا الحسنة غير كافية. يقال ان شوارع الجحيم مرصوفة بالنوايا الحسنة، لكنها لا تقوم بالعمل. ينبغي ترجمة النوايا الحسنة إلى اعمال حسنة. إليك بعض الطرق لذلك.

أولاً: لا ترفض إرشاد الله لك لتقوم بخدمة معيّنة له. إعترافنا به سيدا يعني أن نطيعه.
ثانياً: لا تماطل. التأجيل قاتل، يسلب من الآخرين البركة والعون اللازم لهم ويملأنا بالشعور بالذنب والأسى.
ثالثاً: كن مثابرا. «كُلُّ مَا تَجِدهُ يَدُكَ لِتَفْعَلَهُ فَافْعَلْهُ بِقُوَّتِكَ» (جامعة10:9).

وأخيراً اعمله لمجد الرب. «فَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ أَوْ تَشْرَبُونَ أَوْ تَفْعَلُونَ شَيْئاً فَافْعَلُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ.(1كورنثوس31:10)

ينبغي ان يكون عند جميعنا الروح الذي كان عند إيمي كارمايكل التي كتبت تقول، «نذر الربّ عليَّ. لن أتوقف لألهو بالظلال أو أجمع الأزهار الأرضية حتى أتمم عملي وأدفع الحساب». *​


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 9 كانون الثاني


«...فَلْيَتَعَلَّمُوا أَوَّلاً أَنْ يُوَقِّرُوا أَهْلَ بَيْتِهِمْ...» (تيموثاوس الأولى4:5)

 سمعت هذا التعبير، «في البيت شيطان، في الخارج ملاك» يصف هذا المثل الميل المفزع لمن يكون لطيفاً ومسايرا لمن هم من خارج بيته ويكون قاسيا وشديدا في البيت.

هذا الضعف ليس وقفاً على فئة معينة من البشر. ينبغي على الشباب ان يقوا أنفسهم من هذا الأمر. من السهل أن يكون الانسان شخصية تلفزيونية مع اترابه، وفي الوقت ذاته ارهابياً مع والديه.

 يحافظ بعض الأزواج على روح مرحة مع زملائهم في العمل لكن عندما يعودون إلى البيت ينقلب المرح إلى كَدر وغضب سريع. يمكن ان يظهر بعض الوعاظ متألقين من على المنبر لكنهم متسلطون في عائلاتهم. وقد كتب ريلا ويلار ويلكوكس ما ترجمته:

         حقيقة عظيمة في الحياة وجدتها       في رحلة نحو الجنوب
         إن الناس الوحيدين الذين نجرحهم    هم الذين نوليهم حبنا الاعظم
         ونساير من نحن بالكاد نعرفهم        ونُسِرَّ الضيف سريع العبور
         ونصدم باقسى صدماتنا                بلا تفكير من نحبهم

وقد عَبَّرَ أحد الشعراء عن هذا الحال بقوله: «لدينا تحيات للغريب وبسمات للضيف، ولكن لدينا لهجة مريرة لذوي القربى، رغم أننا نحبهم أفضل الحب».

يسهل جدا أن تكون متديّنا كنسيا أو متدينا في اجتماع الصلاة أو متدينا في خدمة مسيحية لكن يختلف الأمر كليا عن ان تعيش متدينا يوما بعد يوم. من أهم نواحي الحياة المسيحية ممارسة التقوى في البيت مع أنها نادرة لأننا كثيراً ما نرى مؤمنين يظهرون برّهم أمام الغرباء ليراهم الناس بينما وبكل أسف يفشلون في إظهار تقواهم لأهل بيتهم. أعرف أبا قويا في صلاته في إجتماع الصلاة الأسبوعي ومؤثرا في عظاته على كل الكنيسة لتُبنى كمثال تقواه، لكن عندما كان يعود إلى بيته بعد الإجتماع يتصف بالقسوة والإساءة لزوجته ولعائلته الذين كانوا يرتعبون لئلا تصدر عنهم أية كلمة في حضرته» (ه. و. سميث)

قال السيد صموئيل جونسون: «ينتقم الحيوان لآلامه ممن يحيطون به.» ينبغي على الإنسان أن يتجنّب الوقوع في هذا الميل الطبيعي.

 تصرفنا في بيوتنا دليل حقيقي على شخصيتنا المسيحية أكثر من سلوكنا في الخارج.
​*​


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 10 كانون الثاني


«وَلْنُحَاضِرْ بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا» (عبرانيين1:12)

يحمل العديد من الناس فكرة مثالية جدا عن الحياة المسيحية. يعتقدون أنها ينبغي أن تكون عبارة عن سلسلة من الإختبارات السامية. يطالعون كتباً ومجلات مسيحية ويسمعون شهادات شخصية عن أحداث مثيرة ويقولون ان هذه هي الحياة كلها. وفي أحلامهم عن الحياة انها لا تحمل مشاكل أو أوجاع أو تجارب أو تعقيدات، لا صعوبات، لا حياة روتينيّة، لا وتيرة واحدة. يعيشون عاليا في السحاب. وعندما يجدون ان حياتهم لا تتناسب مع هذا النموذج، يشعرون بخيبة الأمل والإحباط والحرمان.

الحقيقة هي كالتالي: معظم الحياة في المسيحية تكون كما قال عنها كامبل مورغان: «طريق السير البطيء المثابر في عمل أمور تبدو بسيطة» وقد وجدت ان هذا صحيحا. كان هناك قسط من اعمال الخدمة، ساعات طويلة من الدراسة المركزة، من الخدمة دون نتائج ظاهرة. وقد يطفو أحيانا هذا السؤال: «هل تمَّ حقا انجاز عمل ما؟ عندها يعطي الرب علامة تشجيع، استجابة عجيبة لصلاة، أو كلمة إرشاد واضحة. فأعود أتقوّى لأستمر لفترة أطول».

شَبَّه الحياة المسيحية بسباق لمسافة طويلة وليس لخمسين متراً. نحتاج لقوة التحمل للإشتراك في هذا السباق. البداية مهمة لكن الإحتمال أهم وهو ما يمكِّننا من الوصول إلى خط النهاية بروح من المجد.

حصل أخنوخ على مكانة مشرِّفة في سجلات الإحتمال. لقد سار مع الله – لمدة ثلاثمائة سنة (تكوين22:5) لكن لا تفتكر ان هذه السنوات كانت كلها مسرة وإثارة لا منقطعة. كما هي حياتنا، فقد عاش حياة فيها التجارب والصعوبات وحتى الإضطهادات. لكنه لم يقلق بل تحمل حتى النهاية.

إن جاءتك التجارب فلا تهرب، تذكر كلمات عبرانيين36:10 «لأَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى الصَّبْرِ، حَتَّى إِذَا صَنَعْتُمْ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ تَنَالُونَ الْمَوْعِدَ.»​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2011)

> *إن  جاءتك التجارب فلا تهرب، تذكر كلمات عبرانيين36:10 «لأَنَّكُمْ  تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى الصَّبْرِ، حَتَّى إِذَا صَنَعْتُمْ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ  تَنَالُونَ الْمَوْعِدَ.»*


*ميرسى يا أمى تأمل مُعزى خاااااااالص
ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم
آميــــــن*


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> *ميرسى يا أمى تأمل مُعزى خاااااااالص
> ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم
> آميــــــ،*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا فرح قلبك*​


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

تاملات روحية جميلة جداااااااا
الرب يبارككم


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> تاملات روحية جميلة جداااااااا
> الرب يبارككم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياسمير
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## happy angel (10 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 11 كانون الثاني


«لِكَيْ تَقُومَ كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ عَلَى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٍ» (متى16:18)

يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن الحكم يكون مقبولا اذا كان مدعوما بشهادة اثنين أو ثلاثة. لو كنا نحافظ على هذا المبدأ، نوفّر على أنفسنا الكثير من العناء.

نميل بطبيعتنا عند الإستماع لقضية شخص من جانب واحد، أن نقرر حالا الوقوف إلى جانبه. لانه يبدو مقنعا ونتعاطف معه. ونعلم فيما بعد ان ما قصّه علينا كان من جانب واحد. وعندما نستمع إلى الجانب الآخر، نتحقق ان الشخص الأول قد شوه الحقائق أو على الأقل قد حول الأمور إلى صالحه. وهكذا. «اَلأَوَّلُ فِي دَعْوَاهُ مُحِقٌّ فَيَأْتِي رَفِيقُهُ وَيَفْحَصُهُ» (أمثال 17:18). عندما نتخذ قرارا قبل التأكد من كل الحقائق، نكون بتصرفنا هذا أقل بِرَّاً من نظام العالم القضائي ونضع أنفسنا موضع انتقاد كما ورد في أمثال 13:18 «مَنْ يُجِيبُ عَنْ أَمْرٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَسْمَعَهُ فَلَهُ حَمَاقَةٌ وَعَارٌ».

عندما أخبر صيبا الملك داود أن مفيبوشت كان يطمع في كرسي العرش، صدق داود هذا الإتهام دون تحقيق في الموضوع وأعطى صيبا كل ممتلكات مفيبوشت (صموئيل الثاني1:16-4). لكن حانت الفرصة لميفيبوشت وأخبر الملك بالحقيقة. عندها تحقق داود أنه قد اتخذ قرارا مغلوطا دون تروّ ودراسة للبراهين.

عمل الرب يسوع المسيح بالمبدأ الصحيح. قال ان شهادته لوحده عن نفسه ليست كافية (يوحنا 31:5). لذلك اقتبس شهادة أربعة شهود: يوحنا المعمدان (عدد 35-32)، أعماله (عدد 36)، الله الآب (عدد37 و38)، الكتاب المقدس (عدد 39 و40).

أن نفشل في الحصول على شهادة صادقة من اثنين أو ثلاثة نسبب حزنا شديدا لانفسنا ولغيرنا، تشويه سمعة، انقسام كنيسة وانقطاع صداقة. لكن اذا اتّبعنا كلمة الله نتجنّب الكثير الكثير من الظلم والأذى للبشر.​*​


----------



## happy angel (12 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 12 كانون الثاني

«وَأَيُّ شَيْءٍ لَكَ لَمْ تَأْخُذهُ؟» (1كورنثوس7:4)

هذا سؤال جيد لأنه يضعنا في حجمنا. لا نملك شيئا لم نأخذه. لقد أخذنا معداتنا الجسدية والذهنية بالولادة. منظرنا وقوانا العقلية لا تخضع لسيطرتنا لكيما نفتخر. جاءت هذه في عملية الولادة.

كل ما نعرفه ينتج عن تعلمنا. لقد صبَّ آخرون معلومات في عقولنا. وغالبا ما نعتقد أننا قد توصلنا إلى فكرة أصلية، نجدها في كتاب قرأناه قبل عشرين سنة. قال إمرسون: «أفضل أفكاري سرقها الأقدمون».

ماذا نقول في مواهبنا؟ بعض المواهب موروثة وموجودة في العائلة. تتطور بالتدريب والتمرين. المهم هنا انها لم تبدأ منا. لقد أُعطيت لنا.

كان بيلاطس يتباهى بالسلطة التي مارسها، لكن الرب يسوع ذكّره قائلا، «لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ». (يوحنا 19:11)

وباختصار نقول ان كل نسمة نتنفسها هي عطية من عند الله. ولهذا يقول بولس سائلا في 1كورنثوس 7:4 «...وَإِنْ كُنْتَ قَدْ أَخَذْتَ فَلِمَاذَا تَفْتَخِرُ كَأَنَّكَ لَمْ تَأْخُذْ؟»

ولهذا رفضت هارييت بيتشر ستو قبول أيّ مديح عن كتابة «كوخ العم توم» وقالت: «هل ألفت أنا كوخ العم توم؟ كلا. لم استطع التحكم بالقصة. لقد كتبت نفسها بنفسها. كتبها الله، كنت الأداة المتواضعة بين يديه. جاءني الكل بالرؤيا، الواحدة تلو الأخرى وأنا ترجمتها إلى كلمات. المديح للرب فقط».

التحقق دوما من أننا لا نملك شيئا لم نأخذه ينقذنا من روح التفاخر والزهو بالنفس. ننقاد لنعطي المجد للرب لأجل كل شيء صالح فينا أو في عملنا.

لذلك: «لاَ يَفْتَخِرَنَّ الْحَكِيمُ بِحِكْمَتِهِ وَلاَ يَفْتَخِرِ الْجَبَّارُ بِجَبَرُوتِهِ وَلاَ يَفْتَخِرِ الْغَنِيُّ بِغِنَاهُ. بَلْ بِهَذَا لِيَفْتَخِرَنَّ الْمُفْتَخِرُ: بِأَنَّهُ يَفْهَمُ وَيَعْرِفُنِي أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الصَّانِعُ رَحْمَةً وَقَضَاءً وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ لأَنِّي بِهَذهِ أُسَرُّ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ». (أرميا 23:9 و 24). *​


----------



## happy angel (12 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 13 كانون الثاني


«أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي.» (فيلبي 4: 13)

يسهل جدا إساءة فهم آية كهذه. نقرأ هذه الآية ونفتكر بمئات الأمور التي لا نستطيع أن نعملها. على الصعيد الجسدي، مثلا، نفتكر بالقيام ببعض الحركات اللا معقولة التي تتطلب قوى فوق بشرية. أو نفتكر ببعض الإنجازات الذهنية التي تفوق مقدرتنا. وهكذا تصبح هذه الكلمات أداة عذاب بدل ان تكون أداة تعزية.

ان المعنى الحقيقي لهذه الآيه هو طبعا أن الله يمنحنا القوة لعمل أي شيء يريدنا هو ان نعمله. ضمن مجال إرادته لا شيء مستحيل.

لقد عرف بطرس هذا السرّ. عرف أنه إن تُرك لوحده لن يستطيع السير على وجه الماء. لكنه عرف أيضا أنه يستطيع ذلك إن أراد له الرب أن يقوم بهذا العمل. وحالما قال له يسوع «تعال» خرج بطرس من السفينة وابتدأ يخطو على سطح الماء باتجاه يسوع.

لا يسقط الجبل عادة في البحر بأمري. لكن إن يحول هذا الجبل بيني وبين إنجاز مشيئة الله، أستطيع أن أقول «إنقلب» فينقلب.

القصد من هذه الآية هو أن الله يعطي القدرة لتنفيذ وصاياه. فهو يمدّنا بالقوة لنستطيع تحمّل التجارب. يمكنّني من مقاومة كل تجربة ومن التغلّب على كل عادة. يقوّيني ليكون عندي فكر طاهر للحياة، لدوافع طاهرة، ولأقوم دائما بعمل ما يرضي قلب الله.

عندما لا تكون لديً القوة لإنجاز عمل ما، عندما أكون مهددا بالإنهيار الجسدي أو العقلي أو العاطفي، أعرف وأتساءل إن كنت قد فشلت في معرفة إرادته وسعيت وراء رغباتي. يمكن أن أقوم ب «عمل الرب» بينما هذا ليس عمل الرب. عمل كهذا لا يحمل هذا الوعد بمنحي القوة. 

 لذلك مهم جدا أن أعرف أنني أسير قُدُما ضمن مخططه. عندها يكون عندي الفرح الذي بالثقة أن نعمته تحفظني وتقويني. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2011)

*تأمل رااااااااااااااااااائع وفيه معانى روحية عميقة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا امى*


----------



## happy angel (13 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> *تأمل رااااااااااااااااااائع وفيه معانى روحية عميقة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا امى*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 14 كانون الثاني



«...كُلُّ شَيْءٍ لَكُمْ...» (1كورنثوس 3: 21-23)

كان قدّيسو كورنثوس الغير مقدَّسين يتنازعون حول القيادة البشرية للكنيسة. كان بولس المثال للبعض. آخرون كان أبولس المفضّل عندهم. بينما آخرون رفعوا راية صفا. يقول لهم بولس الرسول أنه من السخافة أن يختاروا لأنفسهم واحد من هؤلاء بينما جميعهم ملك لهم. فبدل القول «أنا لابلوّس» ينبغي أن يقولوا «بولس، أبلّوس وصفا، كلهم لي».

نقع في نفس الخطأ اليوم عندما نصبح أتباعا حصريين للوثر أو لويسلي أو لبوث أو لداربي أو لبلي غراهام أو لأي موهوب عظيم آخر في الكنيسة. جميع هؤلاء لنا ويمكننا أن نفرح بسبب مقدار النور الذي يصلنا من كل منهم. ينبغي ألا نكون تابعين لأي إنسان.

ليس خدام الرب فقط وحدهم ملك لنا. الله لنا. العالم لنا. نحن ورثة الله وشركاء المسيح بالميراث. يوما ما سنعود لنحكم العالم مع الرب يسوع المسيح. لكن في هذه الأثناء يدير الأمور أناس غير مخلصين وكأن العالم ملك لهم. لكن الامرليس كذالك. إنهم فقط يعتنون ويدبرون العالم بدلا منا إلى حين يأتي ذلك اليوم الذي به نمسك زمام الأمور.

الحياة ملك لنا. وهذا لا يعني فقط أن لنا حياة، الجميع يملكون ذلك. المقصود هنا أننا نملك الحياة الفيّاضة، الحياة الأبدية، حياة الرب يسوع نفسه. حياتنا ليست روح افتخار أو غضب. لحياتنا معنى، قصد ومجازاة.

الموت لنا أيضا. لا نخضع فيما بعد لعبودية الخوف من الموت. أصبح الموت رسول الله الذي يأتي بأرواحنا إلى السماء. فالموت ربح. وبالإضافة لكل هذا نحن ملك للمسيح، والمسيح ملك لله. وعنما أفتكر بهذا أتذكّر عبارة تقول، «يا لي من متسوِّل». *​


----------



## happy angel (15 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 15 كانون الثاني


«فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا دُعِيتُمْ لِلْحُرِّيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ، بَلْ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً» (غلاطية 13:5)

حرية أولاد الله ملك لا يُقَدّر بثمّن. الذي يحرّره الإبن يكون حرّاً حقا ً. لكن عليه ان يتحمل مسؤولية الحرية، وليس لعمل ما يريد.

يريد الأولاد ان يتحرروا من قيود البيت. يريد الشباب أن يتحرروا من قيود الدراسة. يريد الكبار أن يتحرروا من عهود زواجهم. ويثور آخرون لأنهم يشعرون أنهم مرتبطون بعمل دائم. لكن هذه ليست الحرية التي يدعونا الله إليها.

النجوم لا تتمتع بحرية مغادرة مدارها لتتجول في الفضاء. القطار لا يتمتع بحرية مغادرة قضبانه الحديدية ليطوف في الأرياف. الطائرة غير مخولة لتغير مسارها المعين إذ تتوقف سلامتها على اتباع القبطان للقوانين.

يقول جويت مُعلّقاً، «لا يوجد مجال لا خضوع فيه لقوانين. حيثما اردنا ان نتوجه ينبغي ان نقبل تقيداً ما لنكتشف الحرية. ينبغي على الموسيقار ان يحترم قوانين التجانس إن أراد الإبداع في عالمه الجميل. يجب على البنّاء أن يخضع لقيود الجاذبية وإلا لا يبني بيتا بل كومة من الحطام. ما هو نوع الحرية التي يتمتع بها أحدهم وباستمرار يناقض قوانين الصحة؟ في كل هذه الحقول يكون التعدّي مؤلما بينما الخضوع حرية.»

صحيح أن المؤمن قد تحرر من الناموس (رومية 7:3) لكن لا يعني هذا أنه بلا ناموس. هو في ناموس المسيح، مرتبط بخيوط المحبة، وملتزم باطاعة الوصايا العديدة الموجودة في العهد الجديد.

يتحرر المؤمن من سيادة الخطية (رومية 6 :7، 18، 22) لكي يصير خادما لله وللبرّ.

يتحرر المؤمن من الناس (1كورنثوس9: 19) لكي يصير عبدا للجميع، لكي يربح الجميع.

لكن لا يُسمح له باستخدام حريته كذريعة للشرّ (1بطرس 16:2) فهو غير حر للإنغماس في الجسد (غلاطية 5 :13). غير حر ليُعثر أو يسيء لشخص آخر (1كورنثوس 8 :9). المؤمن ليس حرا ليجلب العار لاسم يسوع المسيح (رومية 23:2). ليس حرا ليحب العالم (1يوحنا 15:2-17). المؤمن ليس حرا ليحزن الروح القدس الساكن فيه (1كورنثوس 19:6).

لا يجد المرء تحقيق ذاته أو راحته في عمل ما يحلو له. يجد ذلك فقط بحمل نير المسيح والتعلم منه. «خدمته هي الحرية الكاملة». *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يناير 2011)

*كلمات روحية رااااااااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى*


----------



## happy angel (15 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> *كلمات روحية رااااااااااااائعة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (15 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 16 كانون الثاني


«ثُمَّ صَارَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى يُونَانَ ثَانِيَةً» (يونان1:3)

هذه رسالة يشعّ منها الأمل والوعود. فشل إنسان واحد لا يعني أن الله قد استغنى عنه أو انه «وضعه على الرفّ».

مواضع فشل داود مسجلة بكل وضوح. حينما نقرأها، نجلس في الرماد معه ونحترق ندماً. لكن داود عرف كيف ينكسر أمام الرب، كيف يتوب بكل جدية. ولكن الله لم ينتهِ منه. لقد غفر له وأعاده إلى حياة الوفاء.
أخفق يونان في استجابته لدعوة الله للبشارة وانتهى به الأمر إلى جوف سمكة كبيرة. في تلك الأثناء وفي هذه الحالة التي تشبه الغواصة تعلم الطاعة. عندما دعاه الله ثانية، ذهب إلى نينوى، بشّر بالدينونة القادمة، ورأى المدينة بأسرها تغوص في توبة حقيقية.

كان ليوحنا مرقس بداية لامعة مع بولس وبرنابا، لكنه ترك وذهب إلى بيته. لكن الله لم يتركه. عاد مرقس إلى ميدان القتال، استعاد ثقة بولس وانتدب ليكتب إنجيلا عن الخادم غير الفاشل.

لقد فشّل بطرس الرب بالرغم من تأكيده على ولائه له. لربما يصفه البعض بالطير المكسور الجناح الذي لم يعد يستطيع التحليق عاليا. لكن الله لم يتخلَّ عنه وهكذا حلّق بطرس إلى ارتفاع أعلى بكثير مما سبق. فتح باب الملكوت لثلاثة آلاف شخص في يوم الخمسين. عمل بلا كلل وتألم مرة تلو المرة على أيدي مضطهديه. كتب رسالتين تحملان اسمه، ثم توّج حياة خدمة مجيدة بموت الشهادة.

عندما نتكلم عن الخدمة يمكننا القول أن الله إله الفرصة الثانية. لا يترك الإنسان حين يفشل. عندما يجد قلبا مكسوراً نادما، ينحني ليرفع رأس جنديّه المُطأطأ.

لكن هذا لا يعني أنه يتغاضى عن الخطية أو عن الفشل. الشعور بالمرارة والندم التي خذلت الرب، ينبغي أن تكون دافعا كافيا لردعنا في المستقبل.

وهذا لا يعني أن الله سيمنح الخاطيء الغير تائب فرصة ثانية بعد هذه الحياة. هنالك نهاية مفزعة عن الموت. لأن الإنسان الذي يموت في خطاياه، ينطبق عليه القول: «...فَفِي الْمَوْضِعِ حَيْثُ تَقَعُ الشَّجَرَةُ هُنَاكَ تَكُونُ». (الجامعة3:11).*​


----------



## happy angel (17 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 17 كانون الثاني


«خَادِمِينَ بِنِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ، لَيْسَ لِلنَّاسِ» (أفسس7:6)

إرشادات بولس للعبيد (أفسس5:6-8) مشحونة بالمعاني لكل من يعترف أنه خادم للرب يسوع.

تُظهر هذه الإرشادات، قبل كل شيء، أن أي عمل شريف مهما كان وضيعا، يمكن أن يُعمل لمجد الله. يمكن أن العبيد الذين يكتب لهم بولس كانوا يعملون في تنظيف الأرض، إعداد الطعام، غسل الثياب، العناية بالحيوانات أو العمل بالزراعة. ومع كل هذا يقول بولس أن كل هذه الأشغال يمكن أن تُعمل «كما للمسيح» (عدد 5)، أي إنهم عند القيام بهذه الأعمال، يكونون «بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ الْمَسِيحِ، عَامِلِينَ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ» (عدد6) أنهم كانوا خادمين كما للرب، (عدد 7)، وتكون مكافأتهم من الرب لأنهم «عَمِلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ» (عدد8).

يسهل علينا في تفكيرنا أن نفصل بين ما هو علماني وما هو مقدس. نفكر في أن عملنا خلال الأسبوع علمانيا بينما كرازتنا، شهادتنا وتعليمنا الكتاب المقدس دينيا. لكن هذه القطعة تعلمنا أنه لا يجوز للمؤمن أن يعمل هذا التمييز. أدركت هذا الأمر زوجة أحد الكارزين البارزين ووضعت شعارا فوق مغسلة المطبخ، «خدمة إلهية تجري هنا ثلاث مرات في اليوم».

مع وجود هذا المفهوم عندك
يجعل العمل الشاق مقدساً
كنس غرفة كقانون تتبعه
يجعل من العمل شيئاً سامياً

درس آخر يمكن تعلمه هنا وهو بشكل رئيسي أنه مهما كان مركز الشخص الإجتماعي وضيعا، لا يكون مستبعداً من البركات والمكافآت المسيحية. يمكن ألا يستبدل ملابس العمل ببدلة أصحاب الأعمال، لكن إن كان عمله متقناً وبجودة عالية ليأتي بالمجد للمسيح، ينال مكافأة كاملة. «عَالِمِينَ أَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ فَذَلِكَ يَنَالُهُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ، عَبْداً كَانَ أَمْ حُرّا». (عدد8)

مع معرفة هذه الحقيقة يمكننا أن نصلي بهذه الكلمات مع جورج هيربرت:

علمني يا إلهي ويا ملكي
أن أراك في كل الأشياء
ومها عملت من اعمال
أن أعملها من أجلك*​


----------



## happy angel (18 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 18 كانون الثاني



«مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ» (يوحنا 36:18)

بما أن مملكة يسوع ليست من هذا العالم، تكفي هذه الحقيقة لإبقائي بعيدا عن السياسة العالمية. إن أشتراكي في السياسة، كأنني أقترع بوضع ثقتي في مقدرة النظام على حل مشاكل العالم. لكن وبكل صراحة ليس عندي ثقة كهذه لأنني أعلم أن «الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ قَدْ وُضِعَ فِي الشِّرِّيرِ». (يوحنا الأولى 19:5).

لقد ثبت أن السياسة لوحدها لا يمكنها حل مشاكل المجتمع. الحلول السياسية ليست إلا عِصابة توضع فوق الجرح المتقرِّح لا يمكنها أن تعالج أصل الإلتهاب. نعلم ان الخطية هي المشكلة الأساسية في مجتمعنا المريض. فأي أسلوب سوف يفشل في التعامل مع الخطية ولا يمكن أخذه على محمل الجدّ لعلاج ما فسد.
يصبح الأمر موضوع أولويات. هل أقضي وقتي في السلك السياسي أم أكرس ذاك الوقت في العمل على نشر الإنجيل؟ أجاب يسوع على السؤال عندما قال: «دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم، وأما أنت فاذهب وناد بملكوت الله» (لوقا 60:9). أولويتنا العليا ينبغي أن تكون رفع أسم المسيح ليكون معروفا على أنه هو الذي يعطي الحلول لكل مشاكل هذا العالم.

«إِذْ أَسْلِحَةُ مُحَارَبَتِنَا لَيْسَتْ جَسَدِيَّةً، بَلْ قَادِرَةٌ بِاللَّهِ عَلَى هَدْمِ حُصُونٍ» (كورنثوس الثانية 4:10). وبما انه كذلك، فإننا نصل إلى النتيجة الحتمية أننا نستطيع أن نشكّل تاريخ أمتنا وامم العالم بواسطة الصلاة، الصوم وكلمة الله، أكثر بكثير من اقتراعنا في الإنتخابات.

قال أحد الاشخاص المشهورين مرة أن السياسة فاسدة بطبيعتها. وأضاف كلمة التحذير الآتية: «ينبغي على الكنيسة ألا تنسى وظيفتها الحقيقية عندما تحاول الإشتراك في مجال شؤون البشر حيث تكون منافِسة هزيلة فتخسر طهارة القصد من مشاركتها.»

خطة الله لهذا الجيل أن يدعو الأمم ليكونوا شعبا لإسمه (أعمال 14:15). بدل أن يجعل الناس مرتاحين في عالم فاسد، يلتزم الله أن ينقذ الناس من هكذا عالم. يجب أن ألتزم أنا أيضاً لأعمل مع الله في هذا التحرير.
عندما سأل الناس يسوع كيف يعملوا أعمال الله، أجابهم أن عمل الله هو أن يؤمنوا بالذي أرسله الآب (يوحنا 28:6، 29). هذه إذن مهمتنا، أن نقود الناس إلى الإيمان وليس إلى صناديق الإقتراع. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2011)

*ميرسى يا أمى للتأمل الراااااااائع
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام المسيح لكم دائماً*


----------



## happy angel (18 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> *ميرسى يا أمى للتأمل الراااااااائع
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
> سلام المسيح لكم دائماً*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
وانت طيب ربنا يعود عليك الايام بخير وسلام*​


----------



## happy angel (18 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 19 كانون الثاني



«إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.» (يوحنا الأولى 9:1)

بدون التأكيد الموجود في هذا العدد، يكون تطبيق الحياة المسيحية العملية غير ممكن. بينما ننمو بالنعمة نحصل على معرفة عميقة لطبيعتنا الخاطئة. يجب أن يكون عندنا عطية للتطهير الفوري من الخطية، وإلا يكون مصيرنا الذنب الأبدي والإنهزام.

يخبرنا يوحنا أن العطية للمؤمنين تكون عن طريق الإعتراف. يأخذ غير المؤمن غفرانا شرعيا من عقاب الخطية بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح. يحصل المؤمن على غفران أبوي من نجاسة الخطية بواسطة الإعتراف.

الخطية تكسر الشركة في حياة أولاد الله، وتبقى هذه الشركة منقطعة حتى يتم الإعتراف بالخطية وتركها. عندما نقوم بالإعتراف ونعلم ان الله أمين لكلمته، وقد وعد أن يغفر. نجد إنه عادل في المغفرة، بسبب عمل يسوع المسيح على الصليب، الذي جهّز أساس التبرير الذي به نتبرر.

فهذا العدد يعني إذاً، أنه عندما نعترف بخطيتنا، نعلم أن سجلنا نظيف، أننا قد تطهرنا تماما، وقد استعيدت حياة العائلة الروحية. فحالما نعي وجود الخطية في حياتنا، نستطيع أن نقف في حضرة الله، نذكر الخطية باسمها ونتوب عنها، عندها نعلم بكل تأكيد أننا قد تخلصنا منها.

لكن كيف نتأكد من ذلك؟ هل نشعر بأننا نلنا المغفرة؟ الأمر ليس مسألة شعور. نعلم أننا قد غُفر لنا لأن الله يقول ذلك في كلمته. لا يمكن الإعتماد على الشعور حتى في أحسن الظروف. كلمة الله صادقة.

ربما يقول قائل، «أعلم أن الله قد غفر لي لكني لا أستطيع أن أغفر لنفسي». قد يبدو هذا ورَعا شديدا لكنه في الواقع لا يُكرم الله. إن يغفر لي الله، يريدني أن أقبل هذا الغفران بالإيمان، أفرح به، أخرج وأخدمه كإناء مطهّر. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2011)

*رووووووووووعة يا ماما التامل الروحى دة..

الرب يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## كاري (20 يناير 2011)

من لى سؤة فى السماء ومعة ايضا لا اريد شيا فهو كفايتى وكنزى بل يزيد


----------



## happy angel (21 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> *رووووووووووعة يا ماما التامل الروحى دة..
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (21 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 20 كانون الثاني


«لَنْ أَذْكُرَ خَطَايَاهُمْ وَتَعَدِّيَاتِهِمْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ» (عبرانيين 17:10)

مقدرة الله على نسيان الخطايا التي قد تغطت بدم المسيح مقدرة من أعظم الحقائق المُسرّة للروح في الكتاب المقدس.

إنه لأمر عجيب عندما نقرأ، «كَبُعْدِ الْمَشْرِقِ مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ أَبْعَدَ عَنَّا مَعَاصِيَنَا» (مزمور12:103). ما أجمل أن نقول مع الملك حزقيا، «...فَإِنَّكَ طَرَحْتَ وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِكَ كُلَّ خَطَايَايَ» (أشعياء 17:38). ينذهل العقل عندما نسمع الرب يقول، «قَدْ مَحَوْتُ كَغَيْمٍ ذُنُوبَكَ وَكَسَحَابَةٍ خَطَايَاكَ» (أشعياء22:44). لكن أجمل من كل هذا ما نقرأه، «...لأَنِّي أَصْفَحُ عَنْ إِثْمِهِمْ وَلاَ أَذْكُرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ بَعْدُ» (أرميا 34:31).

عندما نعترف بخطايانا، لا يغفر لنا فقط، بل ينساها حالا. لا نبالغ بقول الحق عندما نقول أنه حالاً يدفن خطيتنا في بحر نسيانه. ويتضح هذا من اختبار أحد المؤمنين الذي كان يتخبّط في حربه على خطية فيه. وفي لحظة ضعف سقط في التجربة. أسرع إلى حضرة الله وصاح من غير تفكير، «يا رب، لقد عملتها ثانية». ثم وكأنه قد سمع الرب يقول، «ماذا عملت ثانية؟» والمعنى هنا أنه في تلك اللحظة عينها التي تلت الإعتراف، كان الله قد نسي الخطية.

هذا تناقض مفرح في كون الله كليّ المعرفة وقادر أن ينسى. من ناحية يعلم كل شيء، ومن ناحية اخرى يحصي النجوم ويعطي إسماً لكل منها. يحصي سقطاتنا ويعدَّ دموعنا، يسمح بسقوط طير ويحصي شعر رؤوسنا. مع كل هذا ينسى خطايانا التي اعترفنا بها وتركناها. قال دافيد سيماندس: «لا أعرف كيف الله الكلي المعرفة قادر على النسيان، لكنني أعلم أنه ينسى.» ونقطة أخيرة! يقال أن الله عندما يغفر وينسى يرفع لافتة تقول، «ممنوع الصيد». أُمنع من اصطياد خطاياي الماضية أو خطايا الآخرين التي قد نسيها الله. وفي هذا المضمار ينبغي أن يكون عندنا ذاكرة ضعيفة ونسيانا جيداً. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2011)

> *يقال  أن الله عندما يغفر وينسى يرفع لافتة تقول، «ممنوع الصيد». أُمنع من  اصطياد خطاياي الماضية أو خطايا الآخرين التي قد نسيها الله. وفي هذا  المضمار ينبغي أن يكون عندنا ذاكرة ضعيفة ونسيانا جيداً.*


*رااااااااااااااااائع تامل مُعزى خالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا امى*


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2011)

abotarbo قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااائع تامل مُعزى خالص
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا امى*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ابنى الحبيب
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2011)

_*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 21 كانون الثاني



 "بالإيمان إبراهيم لما دُعى أطاع .. فخرج هو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتى" عب8:11


إن واحداً من أكبر العوائق التى نواجهها فى إتباعنا للمسيح هو الخوف من المجهول. ونحن نتمنى أن نعرف مسبقاً نتيجة طاعتنا، وإلى أين يأخذنا الله.
ولكننا نعطى فقط اليقين بأنه هو معنا وأنه الماسك بزمام الأمور. وبهذا اليقين نتقدم بثقة وجرأة إلى قلب المجهول.
لقد كان إبراهيم نموذجاً لاستجابة شخص راغب ومستعد للسير مع الله إلى قلب مستقبل مجهول (عب8:11)، لقد عرف أن الله دعاه وقد أعطاه وعداً، وكان ذلك كافياً. لذلك كان راغباً ومستعداً لاستئمان الرب على مستقبله.
ولنا نحن أيضاً أن نتمثل بإبراهيم فنثق بالرب من جهة المستقبل، ونخطو متقدمين إلى الأمام بالإيمان. فإذ نقف على عتبة سنة جديدة، فلنجدد اتكالنا على الرب فى دروب الحياة التى نجهل شعابها وصعابها، ولنتشجع بالرب رغم عدم معرفتنا إلى أين نحن ذاهبون، واثقين أن يده تقودنا ومحبته تسندنا. ألا تكفينا رفقته ؟؟​*_​


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 22 كانون الثاني


«لمْ يُبْصِرْ إِثْماً فِي يَعْقُوبَ وَلا رَأَى سُوءاً فِي إِسْرَائِيل.» (عدد 21:23)

تكلم النبي المأجور بلعام بحقيقة مهمة وهي أن الله الذي يرى كل شيء، لا يمكنه أن يرى الخطية في شعبه إسرائيل. الحقيقة التي كانت تنطبق على إسرائيل تلك الأيام تنطبق بشكل عجيب على المؤمن اليوم. ينظر إليه الله، ولا يجد فيه خطية ما ليعاقبه عليها بالموت الأبدي. فالمؤمن «بالمسيح» وهذا يعني أنه يقف أمام الله بكل كمال واستحقاق المسيح. يقبله الله كما يقبل ابنه الحبيب. مركز نعمة كاملة لا نهاية لها. مهما يفتش الله فلن يجد أي تهمة أو ذنب ضد من هم في المسيح.

يتضح هذا الأمر في حادثة مع رجل انجليزي وسيارته الرولز رويس. كان في رحلة سياحية في فرنسا أثناء عطلته عندما انكسر المحور الخلفي. لم يستطع صاحب ورشة تصليح السيارات أن يغير المحور فقاموا بالإتصال بإنجلترا. فقامت الشركة بإرسال محور جديد مع ميكانيكيين اثنين ليقوما بتركيب المحور في مكانه. تابع الإنجليزي رحلته السياحيه ثم عاد إلى بريطانيا متوقعاً استلام فاتورة الحساب. مرت عدة أشهر ولم تصل الفاتورة، فكتب للشركة يصف لهم تفاصيل الحادث وطلب اليهم أن يرسلوا فاتورة الحساب. وبعد وقت قصير استلم رسالة من الشركة تقول، «فتّشنا سجلاّتنا تفتيشاً دقيقاً ولم نجد أي ذكِر لسيارة رولز رويس كُسر محورها.»

يستطيع الله أن يفتش سجلاته بالتدقيق ولن يجد أي ذكِر لحساب على المؤمن ليحكم عليه بالجحيم. يُقبل المؤمن بالحبيب. فهو كامل بالمسيح. يلبس بِرّ الله الكامل. يتمتع بمركز كامل في حضرة الله. يمكنه أن يرنم بانتصار وبثقة:
متكل على مخلّصي المبارك
واضعاً ثقتي به
واضعاً عليه كل آثامي
لأصبح طاهراً بالمسيح​*​


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 23 كانون الثاني



«وَأَنْتَ فَهَلْ تَطْلُبُ لِنَفْسِكَ أُمُوراً عَظِيمَةً؟ لاَ تَطْلُبُ.» (أرميا 54:5)

يقع البعض في تجربة ماكرة حتى في الخدمة المسيحية إذ يريدون ان يروا أسماءهم في الصحف والمجلات أو يسمعون صوتهم في الإذاعة. لكن هذا فخ كبير. يسلب المسيح مجده. ويسلب الشخص السلام والفرح. ويجعلنا هدفاً رئيسياً لسهام إبليس.

يسلب المسيح مجده. كما قال س. ه. ماكنتوش: «يكمن خطر كبير عندما يصبح شخص أو عمله لامعاً. يمكنه ان يكون متأكدا من أن ابليس يحقق قصده عندما يشتد الإنتباه إلى الشخص بدل أن يكون الإنتباه موجهاً للرب يسوع نفسه.

يمكن لعمل أن يبدأ بشكل بسيط جداً، وبسبب عدم الحذر المقدس والروحانية من جانب الخادم نفسه أو بسبب نتائج عمله يجذب إليه الإنتباه العام ومن ثم يسقط في فخ إبليس. إن هدف إبليس الرئيسي وغير المنقطع هو جلب العار للرب يسوع. وإن استطاع ان يفعل ذلك بما يبدو كخدمة مسيحية، فيكون عندها قد حقق انتصاراً باهراً. كذلك قال آخر: «لا يمكن لأي شخص ان يبرهن على أنه في نفس الوقت هو عظيم ويسوع عجيب.»
نسلب أنفسنا في عملية كهذه. قال أحدهم: «لم أعرف السلام والفرح في الخدمة حتى توقفت عن محاولاتي لأكون عظيماً.»

والرغبة في العظمة تجعلنا هدفاً سهلاً لهجوم إبليس. سقوط شخصية مشهورة يجلب ذماً أكثر لعمل الرب.
كان يوحنا المعمدان يرفض باستمرار أي ادعاء للعظمة. وقد كان شعاره، «ينبغي أن هو يزداد وأني أنا أنقص». نحن كذلك ينبغي أن نجلس في المكان الأكثر تواضعا إلى أن يرفعنا الرب.

صلاة مناسبة لكل منا، «اجعلني صغيراً وغير مشهور، محبوباً وغالياً على الرب فقط».
كانت الناصرة مكاناً صغيراً، وكذلك كان الجليل. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (24 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 24 كانون الثاني



«لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ» (فيلبي 6:4)

هنالك الكثير من الأمور التي تقلق الإنسان، إمكانية المرض بالسرطان، بأمراض القلب، وعدد كبير من الأمراض المختلفة، الأطعمة التي قد تكون ضارة، الموت بحادث، أعمال إرهابية، حرب نووية، تدهور العملة، مستقبل غير واضح، القلق على الأولاد الذين يكبرون في عالم كهذا. فالإمكانيات للقلق لا تُعد ولا تُحصى.

ومع كل هذا يعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس، «لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ». يريد الله ان تكون لنا حياة بدون قلق. ولأسباب وجيهة.

القلق غير ضروري. الرب حارسنا. يحملنا على كفّيه. لن يصيبنا إلا ما يسمح به الرب. لسنا ضحايا أحداث أو مصير أو قضاء وقدر. حياتنا مخططة، منظمة وتحت إرشاده.

لا فائدة من القلق. لا يحل أيَّة مشكلة أو يجنب أيَّة صعوبات. وكما قال أحدهم: «لا ينجي القلق من مآسي الغد، بل يسلب اليوم من قوّته».

القلق ضارّ. يتفق الأطباء على أن الكثير من أوجاع مرضاهم ناتج عن القلق، وتوتر الأعصاب. معدل قرحة المعدة مرتفع بين الأمراض المنسوبة للقلق.

القلق خطية. يشكك في حكمة الله، يشير إلى ان الله لا يعرف ما يعمل. يشك في محبة الله، يقول أن الله لا يهتم. يشك في قوة الله، يقول أنه غير قادر على التغلب على بعض الظروف التي تسبب القلق.

نفتخر أحيانا بكثرة قلقنا. فعندما وبخَّ الزوج زوجته على قلقها الذي لا يتوقف، أجابته قائلة، «إن لم أقلق، فلا يوجد هنا من يقوم بهذا العمل الثمين». لن نتخلص من القلق ما لم نعترف به كخطية ونتركه تماماً. عندها نقول بثقة:

ليس في الغد ما يقلقني
لأن مخلصي يهتم ماسك بي
لو ملأه بالصعاب والحزن
يساعدني لأتحمله
ليس في الغد ما يقلقني
فلِمَ أحملَ الهموم
النعمة والقوة ليست من عندي
فَلِمَ أقلق إذن*​


----------



## happy angel (24 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 25 كانون الثاني


«اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ.» ( يوحنا الأولى 8:4)

أَدخَل مجيء المسيح الأول كلمة جديدة إلى اللغة اليونانية بمعنى المحبة وهي: أغابي.

كانت هنالك كلمة للصداقة: فيليو، وأخرى للحب الشهواني إيروس. لكن لم يكن هناك كلمة لتعبّر عن الحب الذي أظهره الله ببذل ابنه الوحيد والتي يطلب من شعبه أن يمارسوه الواحد تجاه الآخر.

هذا حُب عالمي جديد، حُب بأبعاد جديدة. ليس لمحبة الله بداية ولا يكون لها نهاية. محبة بلا حدود لا يمكن قياسها أبداً. محبة نقية، متحررة من فساد الشهوة. محبة مضحّية، لا تحسب حساب الثمن. محبة تعلن عن ذاتها بالعطاء لأننا نقرأ «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد...» و «أحبنا المسيح أيضا وبذل نفسه لأجلنا...». هذه المحبة تطلب مصلحة الغير. تنطلق إلى كل من يُحَب وكل من لا يُحَب. تنطلق إلى أعدائها وإلى أصدقائها. لا تخرج لأي استحقاق أو فضيلة في المقصود لكن من صلاح معطيها. المحبة ليست أنانية أبداً، لا تنتظر شيئاً بالمقابل ولا تستغل الآخرين لمصلحة شخصية. لا تحصي الأخطاء لكن تطرح غطاء فوق العديد من الزلات والإهانات. المحبة تقابل كل إهانة باللطف وتصلي لأجل قاتليها. تفكر المحبة دائماً بالآخرين وتقدّرهم فوق نفسها.

لكن يمكن للمحبة أن تكون حازمة. يؤدب الله محبّيه. المحبة لا تتساهل مع الخطية لأن الخطية ضارة وهدّامة بينما المحبة تسعى إلى الحماية من الضرر والهلاك.

أعظم إعلان عن محبة الله كان بذل الله لابنه الحبيب ليموت على خشبة صليب الجلجثة.*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 26 كانون الثاني


«...إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَحَبَّنَا هَكَذَا، يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً». (يوحنا الأولى 11:4)

يجب ألا نفتكر بالمحبة كعاطفة لا يمكن السيطرة عليها ومتقلبة. يوصينا الله أن نحب، ويكون هذا غير مستطاع لو كانت المحبة غامضة أو إحساس مؤقت آتية من حيث لا نعلم، كالإصابة بالبرد. المحبة تشمل العواطف لكنها أكثر من ذلك، المحبة نابعة من الإرادة وليس من العواطف.

ينبغي أن نحترس من الإعتقاد أن المحبة محصورة في عالم الأحلام وقصورها ذات العلاقة الهامشية بالحياة اليومية. لا يمكن أن نحيا بالأحلام لأن الواقع آت.

وبكلمات أخرى فإن المحبة عملية جداً. فمثلاً عندما يُمرّر صحن من الموز على مائدة الطعام وتحمل إحداها بقعة سوداء، تختار المحبة تلك الموزة. المحبة تنظف المغسلة والحمام بعد استعمالهما. المحبة تأتي بلفائف الورق عندما تنفق ليجد الشخص القادم حاجته منها. المحبة تطفيء النور عندما لا تكون له حاجة. تجمع الأوراق عن الأرض بدل السير عليها. المحبة تُعيد الوقود والزيت لسيارة مستعارة. المحبة تُفرغ صندوق النفايات دون طلب من أحد. المحبة لا تترك الناس ينتظرون. تخدم الآخرين قبل الذات. تحمل الطفل الباكي إلى الخارج كي لا يُزعج الإجتماع. المحبة تصرخ لكي يسمعها الأصم. تعمل المحبة كوسيلة للمشاركة مع الآخرين.

ثوب المحبة هدب في نهايته
ينخفض ليصل إلى مستوى الشارع
وتلمس ما اتسخ في الشوارع والأزقة
وستفعل لأنها تستطيع ذلك
لا تجرؤ على البقاء مرتفعة فوق الجبل
بل يجب أن تنزل إلى الوادي
لأنها لا تجد تحقيق مأربها
حتى تضرم حياة الساقطين*​


----------



## كاري (26 يناير 2011)

الى من نذهب يا رب وكلام الحياة الابدية عندك  فى حضن من نرتمى وانت الاب الحنون  والصديق الالذق من الاخ  ضاق العالم وازداد الالم واصبحنا فى الهزيع الرابع من اليل  الظلام والمرارة تسربت الى الاعماق فليس لنا سواك​:sami73::sami73::sami73::sami73::sami73::sami73:


----------



## happy angel (2 فبراير 2011)

كاري قال:


> الى من نذهب يا رب وكلام الحياة الابدية عندك  فى حضن من نرتمى وانت الاب الحنون  والصديق الالذق من الاخ  ضاق العالم وازداد الالم واصبحنا فى الهزيع الرابع من اليل  الظلام والمرارة تسربت الى الاعماق فليس لنا سواك​:sami73::sami73::sami73::sami73::sami73::sami73:


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (2 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس  27 كانون الثاني


«لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ.» (رومية 3:10)

لا يمكن لأحد غير مخلّص أن يدعو باِسم الرب. هذا الدعاء اليائس لن يمر دون إجابة. عندما نصل إلى نهاية مصادرنا، عندما نفقد الأمل في إنقاذ أنفسنا، عندما لا نجد ملاذاً غير العلي، نرسل صيحة أسى إلى الرب، فيسمعنا ويجيبنا.

كان شاباً من طائفة السيخ يدعى سادهو سندر سينج مصمّماً على الإنتحار في حال عدم ايجاده سلام. فصلّى قائلا، «يا رب، إن كنت موجوداً، أظهر نفسك لي في هذه الليلة.» فإن لم يحصل على إجابة خلال سبع ساعات، كان سيقذف بنفسه أمام القطار المسافر إلى لاهور.

في الساعات الأولى من ذلك الصباح، رأى مشهد الرب يسوع داخلاً إلى غرفته ويكلّمه بالهندوسية، «كنت في صلاتك تبحث عن الطريق الصحيح. فلِم لا تقبلها؟ أنا هو الطريق.»

اندفع إلى غرفة والده وقال، «أنا مسيحي. لن أستطيع أن أخدم أحداً غير يسوع. حياتي مُلك له حتى مماتي.»

لا أعرف أحداً دعا باِسم الرب بكل جدية إلاّ وحصل على استجابة. طبعاً هنالك الذين يصلّون للرب حين يكونون تحت وطأة مشكلة صعبة، يَعِدون بالحياة للرب اذا أنقذهم، لكن ينسون بسرعة بعد أن ترتفع الصعوبة عنهم. لكن الله يعلم قلوبهم، يعرف أنهم استغلّوا المناسبة ولم يكن وعدهم ينم عن التزام حقيقي.

لكن الحقيقة الأبدية هي أن الله يُظهر نفسه دائماً لكل من يبحث عنه. في الأماكن التي لا يمكن الحصول على الكتاب المقدس، يمكن أن يظهر في حلم أو رؤيا. وفي بلاد أخرى من خلال قطعة من الكتاب، أو من شهادة شخصية، أم عن طريق مواد مسيحية تصل بطريقة عجيبة تعالج المشكلة. وهكذا وبكل معنى يمكن القول، «أن الذي يطلب الله قد وجده فعلاً.» أمر مؤكّد جداً. *​


----------



## happy angel (2 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 28 كانون الثاني


«إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ.» (يوحنا 17:13)

كل معلّم أو مبشّر بالإيمان المسيحي ينبغي أن يمارس ما يبشّر به. يجب أن يقدّموا للعالم مثالاً حياً للحق. مشيئة الله هي أن يصبح الكلمة جسداً ويحل بشعبه.

يتأثّر العالم بالأعمال أكثر من تأثّره بالكلام. فقد كتب إدجار جيست، «أُفضّل أن أرى موعظة من أن أسمع واحدة في يوم ما.» أو كما يقال أحياناً، «حياتك صارخة إلاّ أنني لا أستطيع أن أسمع ما تقول.»

قيل عن أحد المبشّرين أنه عندما كان يعظ كان الناس كانوا يتمنّون أن لا يغادر المنبر، لكن عندما كان بعيداً عن المنبر تمنّى الناس ألاّ يعتليه ثانية.

قال أيرونسايد، «لا شيء يقفل الشفاه كما الحياة.» وفي نفس الموضوع كتب هنري دراموند، «الإنسان رسالة.» وأضاف كارلايل شهادته الشخصية بقوله: «الحياة المقدسة أفضل وسيلة للشهادة عن الله في عالم الواقع. تحمل الكلمات ثقلاً عندما تكون مدعومة من حياة الشخص.» بينما قال ستانلي جونز، «يصير الكلمة جسداً فينا قبل أن يصير قوة من خلالنا.» وعبّر عن هذا أيضاً أوسوالد تشامبرز، «اذا أنا وعظتُ الأمر الصحيح لكن إن كنت لا أحياه فأكون كمَن لا يُخبر الحقيقة عن الله.»

نعلم أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الكامل فقط في عمل ما يعظ به. لم يوجد أي تناقض بين رسالته وبين حياته. عندما سأله اليهود، «من أنت؟» أجابهم قائلاً، «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ.» (يوحنا 25:8). كانت سيرته مرادفة لكلامه.

كان أخوان يحملان شهادة الدكتوراة، أحدهما واعظاً والآخر طبيباً. جاءت يوماً امرأة تعاني من مشكلة إلى الواعظ لكنها لم تَعلم أي منهما يسكن ذاك البيت. عندما فتح الواعظ الباب، سألته المرأة، «هل أنت الدكتور الذي يعظ أم الذي يمارس الطب؟» تأثّر الواعظ بهذا السؤال وتجدّدت في نفسه ضرورة الحياة مثالاً لما يُعلِّم. *​


----------



## happy angel (2 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 29 كانون الثاني


«لَيْسَ أَنِّي قَدْ نِلْتُ أَوْ صِرْتُ كَامِلاً.» (فيليي 12:3)

رأينا في درس البارحة أن سلوكنا ينبغي أن يتماثل مع إيماننا. لكن لكي نحصل على توازن في هذا الموضوع يجب أن نضيف أمرين.

أوّلاً، يجب أن نعترف أنه لا يمكننا أن نحيا حق الله بكل كمال ما دمنا في هذا العالم. بالرغم من أننا قد بذلنا جهدنا، لا نزال مضطرين للقول أننا خُدّام بطّالين. لكن يجب أن لا نستغل هذه الحقيقة عُذراً لفشلنا أو لمستوانا المتدنّي. واجبنا أن نستمر في المحاولة لسد الفجوة ما بين شفاهنا وحياتنا.

الإعتبار الآخر هو ما يلي: الرسالة دائماً أعظم من الرسول، بغض النظر من هو. قال أندرو موري، «نحن، خدّام الرب، عاجلاً أم آجلاً سوف نعظ بكلمات لا نستطيع أن نتمّمها بأنفسنا.» وبعد خمسة وثلاثين سنة من كتابة كتابه (الثبوت في المسيح) قال، «أريدكم أن تفهموا أن المؤلّف يُقتاد أحياناً لقول أكثر ممّا اختبره. لم أختبر عندها كل ما كتبت عنه. ولا يمكنني القول أنني قد اختبرت الكل حتى الآن.»

حق الله عظيم وَسامٍ. إنه سماوي وكما كتب جاي كينج، «يسبّب الخوف من لمسه لئلاّ يفسده بعقل فاسد.» لكن هل يصح ألاّ نعلنه لأننا لا نستطيع أن نصل إلى ذروته المرتفعة؟ بالعكس تماماً. ينبغي أن نُعلنه، حتى ولو ندين أنفسنا بعمل ذلك. مهما فشلنا في اختباره بأنفسنا، نجعله طموح قلوبنا.

نشدّد ثانية على هذه الإعتبارات التي يجب أن نستخدمها عذراً لتصرّفنا الذي لا يليق بالمخلّص. لكن ينبغي أن تحفظنا من دينونة لا مبرّر لها لرجال الله لأن رسالتهم تسمو في بعض الأحيان إلى مستويات لا يستطيعوا هم أنفسهم الوصول إليها. وينبغي ألاّ تمنعنا من إبداء مشورة الله الكاملة مع أننا لم نختبرها بالكامل. يعرف الله قلوبنا. يعرف إن كنا نمارس المُراءاة والنفاق أو طموحين ومتحمّسين. *​


----------



## happy angel (2 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 30 كانون الثاني


«لأَنَّ الْحَرْبَ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ بَلْ لِلَّهِ.» (أخبار الأيام الثاني 15:20)


يتحتّم على جندي الصليب أن يتوقّع الهجوم عليه عاجلاً أم آجلاً. كلّما أعلن حق الله بشجاعة أكثر وأظهر الحق واضحاً في حياته، يتعرّض للمزيد من الهجوم. قال أحد شيوخ أصحاب فكرة التقديس، «الذي يقف الأقرب إلى جانب قائده يكون هدفاً مؤكّداً للسهام.»

سيتّهم بأمور لم يقترفها. ستمزّقه النميمة، والشائعات والكلام في غيبته. سيُنبَذ ويُستهزأ به. هذه معاملة العالم ومع الأسف الشديد تكون أحياناً من الزملاء المؤمنين.

مهم أن نتذكّر في مثل هذه الظروف أن المعركة ليست معركتنا بل لِلّه. ويجب أن نطالب بالوعد من سفر الخروج 14:14، «الرَّبُّ يُقَاتِلُ عَنْكُمْ وَأنْتُمْ تَصْمُتُونَ.» وهذا يعني أننا لسنا ملزمين بالدفاع عن أنفسنا أو الهجوم. الرب يبرّرنا في الوقت المناسب.

كتب ف. ماير يقول: «كم وكم نخسر بسبب كلمة! كن هادئاً، كن صامتاً، إن ضربوك على خدّك الأيمن فحوّل لهم الآخر أيضاً. لا تنتقم. لا تهتم لسمعتك أو لشخصك لأنهما في يديه، وأنت يمكن أن تفسدهما عندما تحاول أن تحافظ عليهما.»

نجد في يوسف أفضل مثال لمن لم يحاول أن يبرّر نفسه عندما اتَّهم زوراً. سلّم أمره لِلّه، والله قد أظهر براءته ورفعه إلى مراتب عُليا.

شهد أحد خدّام المسيح الطاعن في السِّن أنه أسيء إليه مرّات عديدة خلال سني حياته. لكنه دائماً صلّى كلمات استعارها من القدّيس أوغسطين، «يا رب، أنقذني من شهوتي لتبرير نفسي.» وقال أن الله لم يفشله في تبريره وإظهار المذنبين.

الرب يسوع المسيح كان المثال الأسمى. «وَإِذْ تَأَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُهَدِّدُ بَلْ كَانَ يُسَلِّمُ لِمَنْ يَقْضِي بِعَدْلٍ.» (بطرس الأولى 23:2).

هذه هي رسالة اليوم. غير ملزمين بالدفاع عن أنفسنا عندما نُتهَّم زوراً. المعركة للرب. هو يقاتل عنّا. ينبغي أن نحافظ على صمتنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (2 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 31 كانون الثاني


اسمعوا! هوذا الزارع قد خرج ليزرع، وفيما هو يزرع سقط بعضٌ على الطريق، فجاءت طيور السماء وأكلته ( مر 4: 3 ، 4)



يشرح لنا الرب نفسه مَثَل الزارع فيقول: «الزارع يزرع الكلمة، وهؤلاء هم الذين على الطريق، حيث تُزرع الكلمة، وحينما يسمعون يأتي الشيطان للوقت وينزع الكلمة المزروعة في قلوبهم» ( مر 4: 14 ، 15).

فالطريق يُشير إلى حالة قلوب بعض السامعين. إنها نوعية من الناس لا يكترثون كثيرًا بما يسمعونه، إنهم مُصابون بحالة من الاستخفاف وعدم الاستعداد لقبول الكلمة، وهذا ما يجعل الشيطان يُبادر، وبكل سهولة، كما يذكر لنا البشير متى «ويخطف الكلمة» ( مت 13: 19 )!

فرغم أن الكلمة وصلت إلى القلب، إذ إن كلمة الله تناسب حاجة قلب الإنسان بغض النظر إن كان يقبلها أو لا يقبلها، لكن لأنهم عديمو الانتباه وغير مُبالين، سرعان ما يخطف الشيطان ما زُرع على سطح القلب ولم ينغرس فيه. وما أكثر النفوس التي يهيئ لها الله فرصة تلو فرصة، فيها يسمعون كلمة الله المُخلِّصة ( يع 1: 18 )، والمطهِّرة ( أف 5: 26 )، لكنهم بكل أسف يسمحون للشيطان أن ينزع الكلمة، إذ هم أصلاً غير جادين لاستقبالها! ألا نرى في هيرودس مثالاً لذلك. لقد كان مُغرمًا بسماع كلام يوحنا المعمدان، بل كان يسمعه بسرور ( مر 6: 20 )، ولكنه لم يكن عنده استعداد قط أن يتجاوب معه، بل عندما تحرَّك ضميره وتوبَّخ من يوحنا، نجده يزيح يوحنا من أمامه ويُدخِله السجن، بدلاً من أن يعترف بخطئه ويتوب ( لو 3: 19 ، 20)!! *​


----------



## happy angel (2 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاتاء 1 شباط


«...إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 4:4)

ينبغي ألاّ ننسى أن الإنجيل هو الأخبار السارة لمجد المسيح. أجل، إنه يتكلم عن ذاك الذي صُلب والذي دُفن. لكنه الآن ليس على الصليب وليس في القبر. لقد قام، وصعد إلى السماء وهو الإنسان المُمجَّد عن يمين الله.

لا نُقدّم المسيح على أنه النجار من الناصرة ولا الخادم المتألم من الجليل. ولا نقدّمه بالوجه الجميل صانع الخير كما في الفنّ الديني الحديث.

نكرز برب الحياة والمجد. هو الشخص الذي رفّعه الآب وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم. ولاسمه تنحني كل ركبة ويعترف به كل لسان رباً لمجد الله الآب. مُتوّجاً بالمجد والكرامة، أميراً ومخلّصاً.

كثيراً ما نجلب له العار بعظات كرازتنا. نرفع الإنسان بمواهبه ونخلق انطباعاً أنّ الله محظوظ ليكون عنده إنسان كهذا ليخدمه. نجعل الأمور تبدو كأن الإنسان يقوم بخدمة جليلة للرب عندما يضع إيمانه به. لم يكن هذا هو الإنجيل الذي كرز به الرسل. قالوا ما معناه: «أنتم مذنبون بقتل الرب يسوع المسيح. أخذتموه وبأيديكم الأثيمة صلبتموه على خشبة. لكن الله أقامه من الموت ومجَّده وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماء حيث هو اليوم هناك بجسد مُمجَّد من اللحم والعظام. يحمل صولجان السلطة على العالم بيده الحاملة آثار المسامير. وسيأتي ثانية ليحكم العالم بالبر. فمن الأفضل لك أن تتوب وترجع إليه بالإيمان. ليس من طريق آخر للخلاص. لا يوجد اسم آخر تحت السماء، قد أُعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نَخلُص.»

كم نحتاج إلى نظرة جديدة للإنسان في مجده! واللسان يخبر بالأمجاد العديدة التي تتوّج جبينه! وبالتأكيد يكون عندئذ كما كان في يوم الخمسين، يرتجف الخطاة أمامه ويصيحون، «أيها الإخوة، ماذا ينبغي أن نعمل؟»​*​


----------



## happy angel (2 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 2 شباط


«لأَنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي قَالَ أَنْ يُشْرِقَ نُورٌ مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَشْرَقَ فِي قُلُوبِنَا، لِإِنَارَةِ مَعْرِفَةِ مَجْدِ اللهِ فِي وَجْهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 6:4)

«أشرق الله فينا...للإنارة.» نرى هنا أننّا لسنا آخر من يتلقّى بركات الله بل نحن قنوات. لأن عبارة «أشرق في» تشير إلى تجديدنا. عند الخليقة أمر الرب النور ليشرق، بينما في الخليقة الجديدة هو نفسه أشرق في قلوبنا.

لكنه لم يشُرق فينا لنكون أنانيين ونخزِّن فينا بركاته الفياّضة. بل عمل هذا لتكون معرفة مجده بوجه المسيح من خلالنا للآخرين. وبهذا المعنى تكلم بولس الرسول كيف أن الله «يُعْلِنَ ابْنَهُ فِيَّ لِأُبَشِّرَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ» (غلاطية16:1). يعلن الله ابنه فينا لكي نعلنه نحن بدورنا للآخرين. عندما فُتحت عيناي على هذا الحق قبل سنوات كتبت على غلاف كتابي المقدس:
إن كان الناس يرون يسوع المسيح من خلالك فقط، فماذا يروا يا ماكدونالد؟

ليس عجباً إذ قال مكفيرسون: «الكرازة سامية وعظيمة وعمل فوق طبيعي إذ تُعلَن من شخص إلى شخص عبر مجموعة من الأشخاص، شخص الرب يسوع المسيح الأبدي.» وعبّر عن ذلك من خلال حادثة للملك جورج الخامس الذي كان يخطب في الإذاعة وتصل كلماته إلى الولايات المتحدة. وفي أثناء ذلك قُطع أحد الأسلاك في محطة نيو يورك ممّا أدى إلى اضطراب شديد بين طاقم العاملين. ثم خطرت فكرة لعامل جديد شاب يدعى هارولد بما يجب عمله. أمسك بطرفي السلك المقطوع وبكل شجاعة وثبات بينما مرّ التيار الذي يحمل الخطاب الملكي، مرَّ في جسده ذلك التيّار الكهربائي بقوة مائتين وخمسين فولتاً، وهزّ جسده هزاً شديداً من رأسه حتى أخمص قدميه مُسبّباً له آلاماً مبرحة. لكنه لم يترك السلك. فقد قبض بشدة على السلك بكل تصميم حتى يستمع الناس للخطاب الملكي.

إجعلنا يا رب أن نكون قنوات
ليرى فينا الناس عجائبك
في كل يوم وكل ساعة. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2011)

*آميـــــــــــــــن
تأمل أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى
*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــن
> تأمل أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى
> *​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 3 شباط


«وَجَاءَ مَلاَكٌ آخَرُ وَوَقَفَ عِنْدَ الْمَذْبَحِ، وَمَعَهُ مِبْخَرَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَأُعْطِيَ بَخُوراً كَثِيراً لِكَيْ يُقَدِّمَهُ مَعَ صَلَوَاتِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ جَمِيعِهِمْ عَلَى مَذْبَحِ الذَّهَبِ الَّذِي أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ...» (رؤيا 3:8)

نؤمن أن الملاك في هذا العدد هو الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه وخدمته هنا مليئة بالتعزية والتشجيع لنا. ماذا يعمل؟ يأخذ صلوات جميع القديسين ويضيف لها البخور الثمين ويقدمها لله الآب.

نَعلَم جيداً أن صلواتنا وتسبيحاتنا غير كاملة. لا نعرف كيف ينبغي أن نُصلّي. كل ما نعمله ملطخ بالخطية وبدوافع خاطئة وبأنانية.

«قدِّس الساعات التي نقضيها بالصلاة على ركبتينا
نرجو أن نُرضي فاحص القلوب بترانيم تسبيحنا
أسكب غفرانك علينا»

قبل أن تصل عبادتنا وتشفعاّتنا إلى الله الآب تمرّ عبر الرب يسوع. يُزيل كل ما هو غير كامل لكي تصل أخيراً إلى الآب نقّية. ويحدث أمر عجيب آخر. يُقدّم البخور مع صلوات القديسين. ويمثل البخور طيب شخصه وعمله الكاملين. وهذا يعطي القوّة لصلواتنا.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى يا امى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى يا امى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 4 شباط


«لَوْ قُلْتُ أُحَدِّثُ هَكَذَا لَغَدَرْتُ بِجِيلِ بَنِيكَ.» (مزمور15:73)

كان كاتب المزامير يمرّ في أزمة صعبة. فقد رأى أن الشرير يزدهر في العالم بينما كانت حياته كابوساً من الصعاب والآلام. ابتدأ يشك في عدالة الله، في محبة الله وفي حكمة الله. كان يبدو له أن الله يُكافيء الشرير ويعاقب الصديق.

لكن آساف أوجد حلاً مشرّفاً. لم يرغب في أن يُعدّد شكوكه لئلاّ يُعثر أحداً من أولاد الله.

ربما جميعنا نتساءل أحيانا ونبدي شكوكنا. وخاصة عندما نكون في مرحلة تحمّل، بينما وكأن كل شيء سينهار فوق رؤوسنا فيسهل علينا التساؤل عن عناية الله. فماذا ينبغي أن نعمل؟

ينبغي ألاّ نمنع عن أنفسنا المشاركة بشكوكنا مع أحد المؤهّلين روحياً لطلب المشورة والإرشاد. وكثيراً ما لا نرى النور في نهاية النفق حيث يكون جلياً للآخرين ويمكنهم إرشادنا إليه.

يجب علينا أن نتبع القاعدة التي تقول، «لا تشكّ أبداً بالظلام بما قد أُعلن لنا في النور.» ينبغي ألاّ نفسّر كلمة الله حسب الظروف، مهما كنُاّ محبطين. بل ينبغي أن نفسّر ظروفنا بكلمة الله ونتحقق أن لا شيء يمكن أن يفسد مقاصد الله أو يلغي وعوده.

لكن فوق كل شيء ينبغي ألاّ نظهر شكوكنا في كل مكان بسبب الخطر الكامن في معثرة أحد صغار يسوع الذين قال عنهم: «ومَن أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بي فخير له أن يُعلّق في عنقه حجر الرحى ويُغرق في لجة البحر» (متى 6:18).

مواضيع إيماننا لا تُعد ولا تُحصى بينما شكوكنا قليلة إن وُجِدت. لذلك دعونا نشارك إيماننا. وكما قال جوتيه:

«أعطني مستندات إيمانك وحافظ على شكوكك لنفسك، يكفيني ما عندي.»*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2011)

> *بل ينبغي أن نفسّر ظروفنا بكلمة الله ونتحقق أن لا شيء يمكن أن يفسد مقاصد الله أو يلغي وعوده.*



*رااااااااااااااااااائع ..تأمل مُعزى قوى يا أمى
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااائع ..تأمل مُعزى قوى يا أمى
> ربنا يعوضكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (6 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 5 شباط


«قَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ تَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَلاَ يَعْسُرُ عَلَيْكَ أَمْرٌ.» (أيوب 2:42)

لا يصعب أمر على الرب. يمكن للإنسان أن يكون شرّيراً، لكن لِلّه طرُقه. يمكن أن يتكلّم الإنسان كثيراً، لكن الكلمة الأخيرة لِلّه. يُذكّرنا سليمان بقوله: «لَيْسَ حِكْمَةٌ وَلاَ فِطْنَةٌ وَلاَ مَشُورَةٌ تُجَاهَ الرَّبِّ» (أمثال30:21). ويضيف أرميا قائلا: «لأَنَّ أَفْكَارَ الرَّبِّ تَقُومُ.» (إرميا29:51).

قرّر إخوة يوسف التخلُّص منه ببيعه لجماعة من الإسماعيليين المديانيين. لكن ما عملوه حقاً كان تتميم إرادة الله. لقد جهّز الإسماعيليّون وسيلة نقل يوسف إلى مصر حيث ارتقى إلى وظيفة وزير ومنقذ لشعبه.

بعد أن استعاد الرجل المولود الأعمى بصره عندما آمن بالمخُلّص، طرده اليهود من المجمع. هل كان هذا نصراً لهم؟ كلاً، يسوع يقوده خارجاً في أي حال لأنه هو الراعي الصالح «فَيَدْعُو خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ بِأَسْمَاءٍ وَيُخْرِجُهَا» (يوحنا 3:10). فهم وفّروا على يسوع مجهود إخراجه.

ولقد وصل شرّ البشر ذُروته عندما أخذوا الرب يسوع وسمّروه على الصليب وأماتوه. لكن بطرس ذكّرهم أنه أُنقذ بفضل «مَشُورَةِ اللهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ» (أعمال 23:2). لكن الله تفوّق على جريمة الإنسان الكبرى برفع المسيح ليكون رباً ومخلصاً.

قصّ دونالد بارنهاوس عن صاحب أملاك ثريّ كان له أشجارٌ يانعة في بستانه، لكن كان له عدو لدود قال: «سأقطع إحدى شجراته لأُسبّب له ألماً» وفي ليلة مظلمة تسلّل من فوق السياج وانتقى أجمل الأشجار، ثم عمل بمنشاره وفأسه يقطع الشجرة. وفي الصباح الباكر رأى شخصين عن بُعد قادمين من فوق التلّة على ظهر جواديهما ولاحظ أن أحدهما كان صاحب البستان. وبسرعة دفع الشجرة وتركها تسقط، لكنه علق بأحد الأغصان ممّا أسقطه على الأرض مُسبّبا له جراحاً بليغة سببّت موته. لكنه وقبل أن يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة همس قائلا، «لقد قطعت شجرتك الجميلة»، فنظر إليه صاحب البستان نظرة شفقة وقال: «يرافقني مهندس لأننا نريد أن نبني بيتاً وكان من الضروري أن نقطع شجرة ليكون مجالاً للبناء، وكانت تلك هي الشجرة التي عملتَ طوال الليل لتقطعها».*​


----------



## happy angel (6 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 6 شباط


" كونوا عاملين بالكلمة ، لا سامعين فقط ، خادعين نفوسكم " ( يعقوب 1 : 22 )

 فى أيام النهضات الروحية ، أو عشيات أعياد القديسين ، تمتلئ الكنائس بالشعب ، وتلتهب النفوس بالعظات الروحية النارية ، على فم خدام ممتلئين بالروح القدس ، ولكن بعد إنتهاء تلك النهضات أو العشيات ، ترجع تلك الحشود إلى حياة الفتور والكسل الروحى الشديد !! وأوضح مثال لذلك ما يعترى - أغلب المؤمنين – من فتور روحى فى فترة الخماسين المقدسة ، بعدما كنا فى أوج حرارتنا الروحية أيام البصخة المقدسة ( أسبوع الألآم والجمعة العظيمة ) .

فكأن حضور الجماهير الغفيرة ، ما هو إلاّ عادة دورية ، لأن الكلمة لم تدخل إلى القلب ، وبالتالى لم تستمر وتثمر فى المعاملة والسلوك .

ولنأخذ الدرس من البتول الحكيمة " مريم " التى قال عنها الوحى المقدس : " إنها كانت تحفظ كلام الله ، متفكرة به فى قلبها " ( لو 2 : 19 ) .

ووصف داود النبى المؤمن الحكيم بأنه " يلهج فى ناموس الرب نهاراً وليلاً " ( المزمور الأول ) .

ويحذرنا القديس يعقوب الرسول ، من مجرد سماع العظات والتلذذ بها ، وبما فيها من قصص وروايات ، وكلمات بليغة ، ولكن بلا تنفيذ للوصايا ، والأقوال الروحية ، فيقول : " كونوا عاملين بالكلمة ، لا سامعين فقط ، خادعين أنفسكم " ، لانه إن كان أحد سامعاً الكلمة ( العظة ) وليس عاملاً ، فذلك الشخص يُشبه رجلاً ناظراً وجه خلقته فى مرآة ، فإنه نظر ذاته ( بما فى وجهه من أتربة ) ومضى ، وللوقت نسى ما هو ( عليه وجهه ) " ( يع 1 : 22 - 24 ) .

ثم يضيف بقوله : " ولكن من اطلع على الناموس الكامل ( العهد الجديد ) ناموس الحرية ( التحرر من الخطية ) ، وثبت ، وصار ليس سامعاً ناسياً ، بل عاملاً بالكلمة ، فهذا ( المُطيع للوصية ) يكون مغبوطاً فى عمله " ( يع 1 : 25 ) .

 ويؤكد معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول ، نفس المعنى بقوله : " لأن ليس الذين يسمعون الناموس ( كلام الله ) هم أبرار ، بل الذين يعملون بالناموس ، هم يُبررون " ( رو 12 : 13 ) .

 ويحذر الرب يسوع كل خادم ، وكل مؤمن يتكلم بكلام الله دون أن يعمل به ، فيقول : " ليس كل من يقول لى : يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات ، بل الذى يفعل إرادة أبى ، الذى فى السموات" ( مت 7 : 21 ) .

كما يقول رب المجد أيضاً : " لماذا تدعونى يارب يارب ، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله ؟! " ( لو 6 : 46 ) .

 ويطوب الرب كل من يسمع ويعمل بالوصايا ويقول : " طوبى للذين يسمعون كلام الله ويحفظونه " ( لو 11 : 28 ) .

ويقول أبونا الكاهن فى أوشية الإنجيل بالقداس الإلهى " فلنستحق أن نسمع ونعمل بأناجيلك المقدسة ، بطلبات قديسيك "
*​


----------



## happy angel (6 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 7 شباط


«مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ» (غلاطية 20:2)

لم يمت المسيح على الصليب بدلاً منّي وحسب بل أيضاً نيابة عّني. لم يمُت لأجلي فقط، بل عندما مات هو مُتُ أنا أيضاً بصورة ما. كل ما كنت به كابن آدم، كل ذاتي الشريرة غير المتجدّدة سمِّرتْ على الصليب. وبسبب الله أصبح تاريخي كإنسان في الجسد مُنتهياً.

لكن هذا ليس كل شيء. عندما دُفنتُ يسوع دفنت أنا أيضاً. لقد إتحَّدتُ مع المسيح في القبر. وهذا يُمثلّ إزالة «أنا» العتيق من نظر الله للأبد.

وعندما قام المسيح من الموت، قُمت أنا أيضاً. لكن هنا تتغيّر الصورة. لم يقُم الذي دُفن، ليس الذات العتيقة. كلاّ، بل الإنسان الجديد الذي في المسيح الحي فيّ. قُمت مع المسيح لأسير في جدّة الحياة.

يرى الله كل هذا كحدث وضعي. والآن يريده أن يكون عملياً في حياتي. يريدني أن أعتبر أنني مررت في دائرة الموت هذه، الدفن والقيامة. لكن كيف أعمل هذا؟

عندما تأتيني التجربة ينبغي أن أستجيب كما تستجيب الجثّة الهامدة لغواية الشر. لا رَد فعل. كأن أقول، «لقد مُت عن الخطية. أنت لست سيّدي فيما بعد. أنا ميّت بالنسبة لك.»

يوماً بعد يوم ينبغي أن أعتبر أنّ ذاتي الفاسدة قد دُفنت في القبر مع يسوع. وهذا يعني أنني لن أكون منشغلاً بالتفحصّ الدائم لذاتي. لن أبحث في ذاتي عن أي شيء ذات قيمة، وسوف لا يخيب ظنّي إن لم أجد سوى فسادها.

وأخيراً، سأحيا كل لحظة كمَن قام مع المسيح إلى جدّة الحياة وطموحات جديدة، رغبات جديدة، دوافع جديدة، حرية جديدة وقوة جديدة.

يخبرنا جورج مولر كيف فهم هذا الحق في التمثُّل بالمسيح:
متَّ في يوم من الأيام. متَّ عن جورج مولر، عن أفكاره، عما يحب وعما يلذ له وعن إرادته، متُّ عن العالم، عن استحسانه أو انتقاده، عن استحسان أو انتقادات اخوتي وأصدقائي، منذ ذلك الوقت أدرس كيف أُظهر نفسي مستحسَنا لدى الله. *​


----------



## happy angel (9 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 8 شباط


«مَنْ لَيْسَ مَعِي فَهُوَ عَلَيَّ وَمَنْ لاَ يَجْمَعُ مَعِي فَهُوَ يُفَرِّقُ.» (متى 30:12)

قال يسوع هذه الكلمات عن الفريسّيين. لقد اقترفوا لتوهّم الخطية التي لا تُغتَفر، يعمل العجائب ببعلزبول، رئيس الشياطين، بينما في الحقيقة صُنعت جميعها بقوة الروح القدس. لقد بدا الآن واضحا أنّهم لن يقبلوه كمسّيا إسرائيل ومُخلّص العالم. ولأنهم لم يتّخذوا موقفاً إلى جانب المسيح، فهُم بالتأكيد ضدّه. لم يخدموا إلى جانبه بل عملوا ضدّه.

لا يوجد موقف مُحايد من شخص الرب يسوع المسيح. لا توجد إمكانية للوقوف على السياج. يكون الإنسان مع يسوع أو ضدّه. كل من يقول أنه لم يُقررّ بعد فقد اتخذ قراره.

عندما يتعلّق الأمر بما يختص بالمسيح فلا يكون هناك حل وسط. في المسيحية الكتابية توجد بعض المجالات التي يمكن بها وجود اختلافات بالرأي، لكن ليس هنا. يُذكّرنا أ. توزر بقوله: «لا يوجد جدال في بعض الأمور.» ينبغي أن نتمسّك بثبات في ألوهية المسيح المُطْلقَة، ولادته من عذراء، ناسوته الكامل، طبيعته الخالية من الخطية، موته البديلي عن الخطاة، قيامته بالجسد، صعوده إلى يمين الله ومجيئه الثاني. عندما لا يلتزم الشخص بهذه العقائد الأساسية فيكون قد اعتنق شِبه مُخلصّ – أي لا مُخلّص بالمرّة.

قال أحد الشعراء بهذا المعنى:

يجازيك الله حسب اعتقادك بيسوع
حيث لا يمكنك أن تحمل عنه فكرتَين متناقضتَين
فإن لم تحمل الفكر الصحيح
الذي يُظهره الله لك
يكون غضب الله من نصيبك. *​


----------



## happy angel (9 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 9 شباط



«مَنْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فَهُوَ مَعَنَا.» (لوقا 50:9)

يُظهر لأولّ وهلة أن هذا العدد يتناقض مع العدد السابق، لكن لا تناقُض البتة. هناك كان يسوع يتكلم إلى الفريسيّين غير المؤمنين قائلاً، «إن لم تقفوا إلى جانبي فأنتم ضدّي.» لكن هنا يختلف الأمر. لقد منع التلاميذ شخصاً يُخرج الشياطين باِسم يسوع وكان عُذرهم أنهّ ليس منهم فقال لهم يسوع: «لا تمنعوه، فمن ليس علينا فهو معنا.»

عندما يتعلّق الأمر بالخلاص يكون كل من ليس مع المسيح ضدّه. بينما في الخدمة فكل من ليس ضدّه فهو معه.

لا يدعونا الله لنُقاوم الذين يخدمون الرب. نعيش في عالم واسع وفيه مجالٌ واسعٌ لجميع الذين يخدمون دون أن يدوسوا على أقدام بعضهم البعض. ينبغي أن نقبل من كل قلوبنا كلمات المخُلّص «لا تمنعوه.»

لكن نلاحظ أنهّ في نفس الوقت لم يَطلُب يسوع من يوحنا والآخرين أن ينضمّوا إليه. يستعمل البعض أساليب لا تروق لغيرهم. يُشددّ البعض على جوانب مختلفة في عظاتهم. البعض مُتنوّر أكثر من الآخر. يتمتع البعض بحرية ليعملوا أشياء بينما آخرون يشعرون بتأنيب الضمير لها. لا نتوقّع أن يَتقَولب المؤمنون بقالبنا. لكن يجب أن نفرح لكل انتصار للإنجيل كما عمل بولس. فقد قال: «أَمَّا قَوْمٌ فَعَنْ حَسَدٍ وَخِصَامٍ يَكْرِزُونَ بِالْمَسِيحِ، وَأَمَّا قَوْمٌ فَعَنْ مَسَرَّةٍ. فَهَؤُلاَءِ عَنْ تَحَزُّبٍ يُنَادُونَ بِالْمَسِيحِ لاَ عَنْ إِخْلاَصٍ، ظَانِّينَ أَنَّهُمْ يُضِيفُونَ إِلَى وُثُقِي ضِيقاً. وَأُولَئِكَ عَنْ مَحَبَّةٍ، عَالِمِينَ أَنِّي مَوْضُوعٌ لِحِمَايَةِ الإِنْجِيلِ. فَمَاذَا؟ غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهٍ سَوَاءٌ كَانَ بِعِلَّةٍ أَمْ بِحَقٍّ يُنَادَى بِالْمَسِيحِ، وَبِهَذَا أَنَا أَفْرَحُ. بَلْ سَأَفْرَحُ أَيْضاً» (فيلبي 15:1- 18).

يتساءَل سام شوميكر عن هذا المبدأ التعليمي، «متى سنتعلّم أنه في حرب النور ضد الظلمة في أيامنا، نحتاج إلى دعم من حلفاء لا يتمتّعون بذوقنا الشخصي، ونتعلّم أيضاً أنه ينبغي على جميع المؤمنين أن يعملوا معاً ليشكلّوا قوة تخترق عواصف ضد المسيح.»*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2011)

*تاملات حلوة ومفيدة قوى يا مامتى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2011)

تاملات روعة 
موضوع جميل جدا يستحق احلا تقيم 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## happy angel (10 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تاملات حلوة ومفيدة قوى يا مامتى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (10 فبراير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> تاملات روعة
> موضوع جميل جدا يستحق احلا تقيم
> الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (10 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 10 شباط


«وَإِنَّمَا أَقُولُ: اسْلُكُوا بِالرُّوحِ...» (غلاطية 16:5)

ماذا يتضّمن بالضبط السلوك بالروح؟ ليس كما يعتقد البعض أنه مُعقَّد وغير عملي. إليك مثالاً كيف تكون مسيرة يوم بالروح.

أولاً، تبدأ يومك بالصلاة. تعترف بكل خطية تعرفها في حياتك، وهذا يجعل منكَ إناءً نقياً جاهزاً لاستخدام الرب. تقضي وقتاً في التسبيح والعبادة، وهذا يُحضِّر روحك نحو الرب. تسلّمه قيادة حياتك، وهذا يجعلك حاضراً ليحيا الرب فيك. بتكرار هذا العمل من التكريس فإنك «تتوقّف عن التخطيط غير الضروري وتترك قيادة حياتك بين يديه.»

ثم تقضي وقتاً تتغذّى على كلمة الله. وهنا تحصل على مسار مختصر لإرادة الله في حياتك. ويمكن أن تحصل على إشارة خاصة لإرادته لك في ظروفك الحالية.

بعد انقضاء وقت التأمل هذا، قُم بأي عمل يدوي تجده يديك. وعادة ما تكون هذه الواجبات اليومية الروتينية العادية الكثيرة. وهنا تختلف نظرة العديد من الناس. يعتقد البعض أنّ السلوك بالروح غريب عن ملابس العمل. وفي الواقع فإن السلوك بالروح يتكوّن من الأمانة والنشاط في عملك اليومي.

تعترف بخطيتك وتتركها خلال النهار حالما تعي وجود خطية في حياتك. تُسبّح الرب عندما تتذكر بركاته. تطيع كل دافع لعمل الخير وترفض الوقوع في تجربة شريرة.

ثم تتقبل ما يأتيك خلال النهار كأنه إرادة الله لك. التوقُّف عن العمل يكون فرصة للخدمة. خيبة الأمل تصُبح موعداً مع الرب. إلإتصالات الهاتفية، الرسائل، الزوّار والضيوف تأتي كلها ضمن خطة الله لك.

اقتَبسَ هارولد وايلديش هذا التعريف في أحد كتبه:
«بينما تترك كل حمل خطاياك وتعتمد على عمل المسيح الكامل، أترك كل حمل حياتك وخدمتك وتوكَّل على الروح القدس العامل فيك الآن.»

تنازَل عن نفسك، في كلّ صباح، ليقودك الروح القدس واستمر في التسبيح والاسترخاء تاركاً إدارة حياتك له. داوم على هذه العادة طوال النهار، معتمداً عليه بفرح ومطيعاً له بتواضع، منتظراً أن يُرشدك، أن يُنيرك، يُوبّخك، يُعلمّك، يَستخدمك ليعمل مشيئته بواستطك. إعتمد على عمله فيك كحقيقة واقعة دون إعطاء أي إعتبار لما تبصره أو تشعر به. هلمّ نثق ونطيع الروح القدس كقائد لحياتنا ونتوقّف عن أعباء محاولة تدبير حياتنا بأنفسنا، عندها يظهر ثمر الروح فينا، كما يشاء، لمجد الله الآب.»*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2011)

> تنازَل عن  نفسك، في كلّ صباح، ليقودك الروح القدس واستمر في التسبيح والاسترخاء  تاركاً إدارة حياتك له. داوم على هذه العادة طوال النهار، معتمداً عليه  بفرح ومطيعاً له بتواضع، منتظراً أن يُرشدك، أن يُنيرك، يُوبّخك، يُعلمّك،  يَستخدمك ليعمل مشيئته بواستطك. إعتمد على عمله فيك كحقيقة واقعة دون إعطاء  أي إعتبار لما تبصره أو تشعر به. هلمّ نثق ونطيع الروح القدس كقائد  لحياتنا ونتوقّف عن أعباء محاولة تدبير حياتنا بأنفسنا، عندها يظهر ثمر  الروح فينا، كما يشاء، لمجد الله الآب.»



*رااااااااااااائع يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *رااااااااااااائع يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 11 شباط


«مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ.» (عبرانيين 12:4)

عندما يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن التركيب الثلاثي للإنسان، يكون الترتيب دائما: الروح، النفس والجسد. لكن عندما يستخدمه الناس يتبعون على الأغلب الترتيب التالي: جسد، نفس وروح. لقد قلب الإنسان ترتيب الله رأساً على عقب. يضع الإنسان الجسد أوّلاً، ثم النفس ويضع الروح آخر الكل.

شطرا الإنسان اللاّ ماديّتين هما الروح والنفس. تُمكِّن الروح الإنسان من الشركة مع الله. بينما تتعلقّ النفس بالعواطف والإنفعالات. مع أنه يصعب علينا التمييز بالتفصيل ما بين الروح والنفس، يمكننا وينبغي أن نتعلّم أن نميِّز بين كل ما هو روحي وما هو نفسي.

فما هو الروحي إذا؟ الكرازة التي ترفع المسيح. الصلاة لِلّه بواسطة يسوع المسيح بقوة الروح. الخدمة المدفوعة بالمحبة للرب وبقوة الروح القدس. العبادة التي بالروح والحق.

وما هو النفسي؟ الكرازة التي تجذب الإنتباه للإنسان، لمقدرته الخِطابيّة، الحضور القوي أو الذكاء. صلاة ميكانيكيّة بدون إشراك حقيقي للقلب مبنية لتترك انطباعاً على الناس. خدمة عُيِّنت للذات، تقوم بهدف الكسب المادي، تفعيل أساليب جسدية. عبادة تدور حول مواد مساعِدة مرئية بدل الحقائق الروحية غير المرئية.

ماذا ينبغي أن تعمل كنيسة الله بما يتعلّق بالأبنية المكرّسة، بزجاج النوافذ الملّون، الملابس الكهنوتية، ألقاب الشرف، الشموع، البخور وكل باقي الزخارف. ماذا ينبغي أن تعمل الكنيسة بنفقات الدعاية، بجمع الأموال لدفع الإيجار والرواتب، بالتحايُل بالإنجيل، باتباع الشخصيّات وبالنفقات الباهظة على الموسيقى.

الدعايات التجارية بالمجلات المسيحية تكفي لتظهر كم نفسيّين أصبحنا.

يضع بولس الرسول فاصلاً بين الخدمة التي من ذهب أو فضة أو حجارة كريمة والخدمة التي من الخشب أو العشب أو القش. (كورنثوس الأولى 12:3). كل ما هو روحي يصمد أمام نار الله الفاحصة. كل ما هو نفسي يحترق بالنار. ​*​


----------



## كاري (12 فبراير 2011)

النفس هى الوسيط بين الروح والجسدفالنفس المريضة والمفتقرة للحب تجذب الانسان الى الجسد او الارضيات اما النفس الصحيحة تنمى الروح وتجعلها تحلق بين النسوارلتتلامس مع الروح القدس وتعيش حياة الملاء 

الروحى      القديس ---  يوحنا ذهبى الفم
صلى من اجل ضعفى موضوع مشبع ربنا يعوضك


----------



## happy angel (12 فبراير 2011)

كاري قال:


> النفس هى الوسيط بين الروح والجسدفالنفس المريضة والمفتقرة للحب تجذب الانسان الى الجسد او الارضيات اما النفس الصحيحة تنمى الروح وتجعلها تحلق بين النسوارلتتلامس مع الروح القدس وتعيش حياة الملاء
> 
> الروحى      القديس ---  يوحنا ذهبى الفم
> صلى من اجل ضعفى موضوع مشبع ربنا يعوضك



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (12 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 12 شباط


«لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ» (يوحنا 21:4)

كان جبل جرزيم مركز العبادة عند السامريين. أمّا بالنسبة لليهود فكانت مدينة أورشليم حيث وضع الله اسمه. لكن يسوع أعلن للمرأة السامرية عن ترتيب جديد. «تأتي ساعة وهي الآن، حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق، لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له.»

لا يوجد مكان مُعينّ واحد في العالم مُخصصّ للعبادة. في نظامنا الديني حلّ الشخص المقدس محل الموقع المقدس. يسوع المسيح هو المركز الذي يجمع حوله شعبه. لقد تحققت كلمات يعقوب حين قال: «وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ» (تكوين 10:49).

نجتمع إليه. لا يجذبنا إلى بعضنا البعض بناية مكرسة بنوافذ ملونة وموسيقى الأورغن. لا نجتمع حول إنسان مهما كان موهوباً أو بليغاً. يسوع المسيح هو القوة المغناطيسية الإلهية.

المكان على الأرض غير مهم، يمكن أن نجتمع في كنيسة، في بيت، في حقل أو في كهف. في العبادة الحقيقية ندخل بالإيمان إلى الهيكل السماوي. هناك الآب السماوي. هناك الرب يسوع. هناك الملائكة في مهرجان احتفالي. هنالك قدّيسو العهد القديم. وهناك قدّيسو عهد الكنيسة الذين ماتوا. ولنا الامتياز أن ندخل إلى هذه الجماعة العظيمة لنسكب قلوبنا عبادة لِلّه بواسطة الرب يسوع بقوة الروح القدس. وهكذا بينما أجسادنا لا تزال على الأرض نرتفع بالروح عالياً «بعيداً بعيداً فوق العالم القلِق المتحارِب في الأسفل.»

هل يتناقض هذا مع قول الرب يسوع، «حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي، هناك أكون في وسطهم» (متى 20:18)؟ كلاّ، بل هذا هو الحق أيضاً. فهو حاضر بطريقة خاصة بين شعبه المجتمع باسمه. يحمل صلواتنا وتسبيحاتنا ويقدّمها للآب. يا له من إمتياز ليكون الرب يسوع في وسطنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 13 شباط


«لاَ تَكُونُوا مَدْيُونِينَ لأَحَدٍ بِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ بِأَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً.» (رومية 8:13)

يجب ألاّ نرى هذا العدد وكأنه يمنع من أي شكل من أشكال الديون. لا يمكننا التهرّب في مجتمعنا اليوم من فواتير الهواتف، الغاز، والكهرباء والماء. وفي ظروف مُعينّة نكون تلاميذ أفضل عند شراء بيت بالأقساط وبهذا يكون أكثر عدلاً من أن ندفع نفس الأقساط بدل دفع إيجار البيت. ومن المستحيل اليوم إدارة عمل دون الحصول على بعض القروض والديون.

لكن هذا العدد حتماً يمنع أعمالاً أخرى. يمنع الوقوع في الديون عندما تكون فُرص التسديد ضعيفة. نُمنَع من الإقتراض لنشتري سلعة تَخسر من قيمتها حالاً. نُمنع من تراكم الديون فوق طاقتنا. نُمنع من الإستدانة في أمور لسنا بحاجة إليها. نُمنع في الغرق تحت الديون حتى رؤوسنا، نقع تحت تجربة للإنفاق فوق طاقتنا خاصة عندما يكون بحوزتنا بطاقة استدانة. نُمنع من إضاعة مال الرب عندما نُطالب بدفع فوائد مصرفية عالية عند عدم تسديد ديوننا.

هدف هذا العدد أن يُنقذنا من مطالبات دائنينا الملحّة، من مشاكل مادية نابعة من الإنفاق الذي يفوق قدرتنا، ومن قضايا الإفلاس في المحاكم إذ أن كل هذه تُشوّه شهادتنا المسيحية.

وبصورة عامة ينبغي أن نمارس مسؤوليتنا المالية بالعيش المتواضع وفي نطاق قدرتنا، متذكّرين دائماً أن المدين يكون بمثابة عبد للمُقرض. (أمثال 7:22).

الدين الوحيد الملزم لنا هو محبتنا لبعضنا البعض. نحن ملزمون بمحبة غير المؤمن ومشاركته بالإنجيل (رومية 14:1). ملزمون بمحبة الإخوة وبذل أنفسنا لأجلهم (يوحنا الأولى 16:3). هذا النوع من الدين لا يقاضينا أمام القانون. بل بالأحرى تتمة للناموس كما يقول بولس الرسول. *​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 14 شباط


«وَالآنَ يَا رَبُّ انْظُرْ إِلَى تَهْدِيدَاتِهِمْ وَامْنَحْ عَبِيدَكَ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا بِكَلاَمِكَ بِكُلِّ مُجَاهَرَةٍ.» (أعمال 29:4)

عندما كان المؤمنون الأوائل واقعين تحت الاضطهاد لم ينتظروا أن تتغيّر ظروفهم لكنهم مجّدوا الله وسط هذه الظروف.

كثيراً ما نفشل نحن أن نحذو حذوهم. نؤجّل عملنا إلى حين تتحسن الأحوال. نرى الصعاب حجارة عثرة بدل أن تكون حجارة عبور وسط الصعاب. نعتذر عن استسلامنا وفشلنا بأن الظروف لم تكن مواتية ومثالية.

لا يندمج الطالب بعمل الرب منتظراً تخرّجه. ثم ينشغل بالغرام والزواج. ثم تأتي ضغوطات العمل والعائلة لتبقيه بعيداً عن الخدمة. يصمّم أن ينتظر حتى يتقاعد عن العمل وثم يقدّم كل حياته للرب. وعندما يصِل سنّ التقاعد يكون قد فقد الطاقة والرؤيا وينغمس في حياة الفراغ.

أو ربّما نجد أنفسنا مُجبرَين على العمل مع أناس يسلبوننا بطرق مغلوطة. ربّما هؤلاء يجلسون في مراكز قيادة في الكنيسة. ومع أنهم أمينون ويعملون بِجَد، نلاحظ أنهم غير متسامحين. فماذا نعمل؟ ننزوي جانباً منتظرين القيام ببعض خدمات الدفن من الدرجة الأولى. لكن هذا لا يفيد. أناس كهؤلاء يعمّرون طويلاً. انتظار خدمة الدفن لا تأتي بنتائج.

لم ينتظر يوسف خروجه من السجن لكي يحقّق حياته، كان يخدم الله في داخل السجن. أصبح دانيال بطلاً لِلهّ بينما كان في سبي بابل. لو انتظر حتى ينتهي السبي لفاته الوقت. بينما كان بولس مسجوناً كتب رسائل أفسس، فيليبي، كولوسي وفيلمون. لم ينتظر لتتحسن ظروفه.

الحقيقة البسيطة هي أن الظروف لن تكون أبدا مثالية في حياتنا هذه. ولا يوجد أي وعد للمؤمن بأن الظروف ستتحسن. وهكذا ففي الخدمة وفي الخلاص، الآن هو وقت مقبول.

قال لوثر: «يبدو أن كل من يرغب انتظار تحسُّن المناسبة للقيام بعمله، لن يجدها.» وقال سليمان الحكيم مُحذرّاً: «من يرصد الريح لا يزرع، ومن يراقب السحب لا يحصد» (الجامعة 4:11).​*​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 فبراير 2011)

تامل رائع جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات جميلة ومفيدة خالص يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (14 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> تامل رائع جدا



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (14 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تأملات جميلة ومفيدة خالص يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (14 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 15 شباط


«اِرْمِ خُبْزَكَ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ فَإِنَّكَ تَجِدُهُ بَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.» (الجامعة 1:11)

يُستعمل الخبز هنا مجازاً ليعني القمح الذي يصنع منه الخبز. كان القمح يُنثر على وجه الماء عند الفيضان في مصر. وعند انحسار الماء يبدأ بالنمو ولكن الحصاد لا يكون حالاً بل «بعد أيام كثيرة.»

نعيش اليوم في مجتمع «فوري»، نريد نتائج فورية. عندنا قهوة فورية، شاي، حساء وشوفان. كذلك عندنا حساب فوري في المصرف وإعادة فورية لبرامج تلفزيونية.

لكن لا يكون الأمر كذلك في الحياة المسيحية والخدمة. لا نُكافأ على أعمالنا الحسنة فوراً. ولا تستجاب صلواتنا دائماً حالاً. ولا نرى نتائج خدمتنا حالاً.

يستعمل الكتاب المقدس الدورة الزراعية مثالاً للخدمة الروحية. «خرج الزارع ليزرع »، «أنا غرست، وأبولُّس سقى ولكن الله كان يُنمِّي»، «أولا نباتا، ثم سنبلاً وثم قمحاً ملآن في السنابل.» تكون العملية تدريجية تمتد على فترة من الزمن. ينمو الكوسا أسرع من البلّوط، لكنه بحاجة لوقت.

لذلك توقُّع نتائج فورية لأعمال الخير التي نعملها لا يكون واقعياًّ. توقُّع إستجابة فورية لصلواتنا لا تدل على النضج. ليس من الحكمة أن تطلب تصميماً من شخص يسمع الإنجيل لأول مرة. الإختبار العادي يكون بالعطاء، بالصلاة والخدمة بلا كلل على مدى فترة من الزمن. تعمل هذا واثقاً أن عملك للرب لا يكون عبثاً. وبعد فترة ترى النتائج، لكي لا تنتفخ كبرياء لكن تمتلئ تشجيعاً لتستمر في عملك. لا تُعرف النتائج الكاملة حتى نصل السماء حيث المكان الأفضل والمؤكد لنرى ثمار تعبنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (16 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 16 شباط



«أَيْضاً فِي الضِّحْكِ يَكْتَئِبُ الْقَلْبُ.» (أمثال 13:14)

لا شيء كامل في هذه الحياة. يختلط الضحك بالحزن. في كل قطعة ماس عيب ما. لكل شخص عيب في شخصيته. كما أنه في كل تفاحة دودة كذلك في الحياة.

يحسن أن يكون الإنسان مثاليّاً، لقد وضع الله فينا اشتياقاً للكمال. لكن يحسن أن نكون واقعيين، إذ لن نجد الكمال المطلق تحت الشمس.

يسهل على الصغار الإعتقاد أن عائلتهم هي الوحيدة التي فيها نزاعات. أو أن والديهم هم الوحيدون الذين لا يملكون شخصية تلفزيونية ساحرة.

يسهل علينا الوقوع في الإحباط من شركة كنيستنا المحلية، ونعتقد كل الوقت أن كل شيء مزدهر في الكنيسة الأخرى عبر الشارع.أو يسهل قضاء العمر كله بالتفتيش عن أصدقاء مثاليين تماماً. نتوقّع الكمال في الآخرين مع أنه لا يمكننا أن نكون نحن كاملين بأنفسنا.

ينبغي أن نواجه الحقيقة كما هي إذ لكل فرد هفواته الشخصية، ظاهرة عند البعض أكثر منها عند الغير. كل ما ارتفع مركز الشخص تبدو عيوبة واضحة جليّة. وبدل أن يخيب أملنا من أخطاء الغير يكون من الأفضل أن نشدد على المميزات الحسنة في المؤمنين الآخرين. وتوجد هذه في كل واحد أيضاً. لكن تجتمع هذه الصفات الصالحة جميعها في شخص واحد هو الرب يسوع المسيح.

أعتقد أن الله قد تركنا مع رغبة للكمال يصعب الرضى عنها هنا على الأرض لكي ننظر إلى الذي بلا عيب أو خطية. يجتمع فيه كل جمال الأخلاق. لا خيبة أمل فيه. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 فبراير 2011)

تأمل راااااااااااااائع جدآآآآآآآآآآآ ميرسى يا مامتى


----------



## happy angel (16 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> تأمل راااااااااااااائع جدآآآآآآآآآآآ ميرسى يا مامتى



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (17 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 17 شباط



«فِي الضِّيقِ رَحَّبْتَ لِي.» (مزمور 1:4)

«البحر الهاديء لا يصنع البحّار،» حكمة حقيقية. لأنه من خلال الصعوبات نُطوِّر الصبر فينا. ومن خلال الضغوطات ننضج.

لقد تحقق أهل العالم أنه في الصعوبات دروس وقِيمَ توسع الآفاق. قال شالز كيترنج مرة: «المشاكل تكاليف النجاح والتقدم. لا تسبب لي غير المشاكل. الأخبار الحسنة تُضعفني.»

لكن عندنا الكثير من الشهادات المسيحية عن الفوائد التي تنتج عن التجارب. قال أحدهم أنّ الألم يمرّ لكن إحتمال الألم نتعلّمه ليدوم معنا.

وُلدت العديد من المقطوعات الموسيقية الجميلة في أعقاب تجارب شديدة وحالكة.

قال الواعظ الشهير سبيرجن بطريقته الخاصة: «لا يمكنني أن أثمّن الصلاح الذي حصلت عليه من الحزن والألم والمعاناة. أنا مدين بكل شيء للمطرقة وللمبرد. الألم أفضل الأثاث في بيتي.»

لماذا نتعجّب بعد؟ ألا يقول لنا كاتب العبرانيين، «وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ تَأْدِيبٍ فِي الْحَاضِرِ لاَ يُرَى أَنَّهُ لِلْفَرَحِ بَلْ لِلْحَزَنِ. وَأَمَّا أَخِيراً فَيُعْطِي الَّذِينَ يَتَدَرَّبُونَ بِهِ ثَمَرَ بِرٍّ لِلسَّلاَمِ» (عبرانيين 11:12). *​


----------



## happy angel (17 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 18 شباط


«أدَيَّانُ كُلِّ الأرْضِ لا يَصْنَعُ عَدْلاً؟» (تكوين 25:18)

عندما يصعب علينا فهم أسرار الحياة، يمكننا أن نرتاح وبكل ثقة أن قاضي كل الأرض هو الله كليّ البر، المطلق الأبدي.

واحد من هذه هو مصير الأطفال الذين يموتون قبل بلوغ سن الإدراك. يكفي الكثيرون منّا عِلماً «لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله.» نؤمن أنهم آمنون بدم يسوع المسيح. لكن لآخرين ممّن لا يزالون غير راضين يجب أن يكتفوا بكلمات هذا العدد. يمكن الاعتماد على الله ليعمل كل ما هو صواب.

وهناك السؤال الأبدي في مشكلة الاختيار والمصير المقدّر. هل يختار الله مَن هم للخلاص وفي نفس الوقت يختار الذين للهلاك؟ بعد أن أجاب كل من أتباع كالفن والأرمن على هذا السؤال، عندنا ثقة كاملة أنّ الله بار وعادل لا ظلم عنده.

وهنالك حسب الظاهر أن الشرير يزدهر بينما الصدّيق يمر في ضيقات صعبة. والسؤال الدائم عن مصير الوثنيين الذين لم يسمعوا الإنجيل قط. يحتار الناس في فهم سماح الله بدخول الخطية منذ البداية. نقف أحياناً عاجزين عن الكلام في وجه المصائب، الفقر والجوع، الضعفات الجسدية والعقلية. نهمس والشك يُساورنا، «إن كان الله المسيطر، لماذا يسمح بكل هذا؟»

فجيبنا الإيمان قائلا، «إنتظر حتى يُكتب الفصل الأخير. لم يخطئ الله معك. عندما نتمكن من رؤية الأمور بصورة أوضح، نتحقق أن قاضي كل الأرض قد عمل الصواب.»

كتب جان أوكسنهام يقول في هذا المعنى:

لا يمكننا فهم ما يخطّه الله في سِفره لكل منا،
لأننا لا نستطيع حلّ كل الألغاز حول خيبة الآمال،
الموت، الحياة، الحروب اللانهائية، الجهاد دون فائدة،
لكن هناك عندما تنفتح أبصارنا سنرى أن طريقه كان الأفضل.


*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (18 فبراير 2011)

> يحتار الناس في فهم سماح الله بدخول الخطية منذ البداية. نقف أحياناً عاجزين عن الكلام في وجه المصائب، الفقر والجوع، الضعفات الجسدية والعقلية. نهمس والشك يُساورنا، «إن كان الله المسيطر، لماذا يسمح بكل هذا؟»



اخي او اختي هابي انجل يريت اجابة ع السؤال دا لانى فعلا محتار بجد فيه من سنين 

ولم اجد له اى اجابة يريت تساعدني


----------



## happy angel (18 فبراير 2011)

باحث فى الاديان قال:


> اخي او اختي هابي انجل يريت اجابة ع السؤال دا لانى فعلا محتار بجد فيه من سنين
> 
> ولم اجد له اى اجابة يريت تساعدني



*ممكن تنزل سؤالك فى قسم الاسئله والاجوبه*​


----------



## happy angel (18 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 19 شباط



«حَمَاقَةُ الرَّجُلِ تُعَوِّجُ طَرِيقَهُ وَعَلَى الرَّبِّ يَحْنَقُ قَلْبُهُ.» (أمثال 3:19)

لا شبيه للكتاب المقدس في علم النفس. يعطي نظرة ثاقبة لسلوك الإنسان لا تجد لها مثيلاً في أي كتاب آخر. فهنا، على سبيل المثال، يصف الشخص الذي يدمّر حياته بيده، وبدل أن يتحمل اللوم بنفسه، يتوجّه إلى الرب مُعاتباً ولائماً.

وكم ينطبق هذا على الحياة. نعرف أناساً أعلنوا جهاراً عن إيمانهم بالمسيح ولكنهم انغمسوا فيما بعد برذائل وأشكال الشرور الجنسية. وهذا سبّب لهم العار، الإحتقار والإفلاس المالي. لكن، هل تابوا؟ كلاّ، لقد انقلبوا على المسيح، أنكروا إيمانهم وأصبحوا مدافعين عن الإلحاد.

تكمن جذور الإرتداد في الفشل الأخلاقي أكثر ممّا نتصور. حدّث أ. بولوك عن شاب تفوّهَ بالعديد من أشكال الشك والإنكار بأمور تتعلّق بالإنجيل. وعندما سأله بولوك، «بأي الخطايا أنت منغمس؟» إنهار الشاب وابتدأ يسكب قصصاً شنيعة مع الخطية وعدم الحشمة.

يكمن خطأ الإنسان في طريق الشر الذي يسلكه ضد الله وتقع عليه نتائج خطاياه. قال أ. إيدني: «إتهام عناية الله بالنتائج الصادرة عن عمل ينهي عنه، يكون فكراً رهيباً جداً.»

الحقيقة هي، «لأن كل من يفعل السيئات يبغض النور، ولا يأتي إلى النور لئلا توبّخ أعماله» (يوحنا 20:3). يذكّرنا الرسول بطرس بأن المستهزئين الذين «يسلكون بحسب شهواتهم جهّال بإرادتهم.» ويعلّق بولوك على هذا بقوله: «يُظهر هذا حقاً مهماً، أن عدم القدرة والتردد في قبول حق الله أخلاقي على الغالب. غالباً ما يريد الشخص أن يستمر في خطيته، أو أن للجسد كراهية طبيعية لِلّه. ربما ميزة التفتيش عن النور والإلتزام باتباع الكلمة غير مقبولين. ليس الخطأ هو خطأ الرأس بقدر ما هو خطأ القلب.»*​


----------



## happy angel (20 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 20 شباط


«لا آكُلُ حَتَّى اتَكَلَّمَ كَلامِي.» (تكوين 33:24)

كما كان خادم إبراهيم ذا إحساس بأهمية إرساليته، ينبغي علينا نحن بأن نكون كذلك. لا يعني هذا أن نركض في جميع الإتجاهات في نفس الوقت. لا يعني أنه ينبغي أن نعمل كل شيء بسرعة جنونية. لكن ينبغي أن نكرس أنفسنا كليا للمهمة التي أمامنا كأمر ذي أهمية وأولوية. يجب أن نتبنى توجّه الشاعر روبرت فروست عندما قال أن الغابة جميلة، معتمة وواسعة، لكن عنده مواعيد لِيَفي بها وأميالاً ليقطعها قبل أن ينام.

وقد قالت أيضاً إيمي كارمايكل فيما يخص عملها: «إنني أعِد الله ألاّ أقضي وقتاً في اللعب واللهو وقطف أزهار البرية حتى أنهي عملي وأسدّد جزءاً من حسابي.» وفي مكان آخر كتبت تقول، «ما دام الوقت نهاراً، لا تدع روح الحسّ بالضرورة يموت فيَّ، أيهّا الراعي الصالح دعني أفتّش التلال معك.»

يُقال أن تشارلز سيمون أبقى صورة لهنري مارتن في مكتبه وقد كان يبدو له أن مارتن كان يراقب كل حركاته في المكتب ويقول له، «كن جدّيّا، كن جدّيّا، لا تتهاون لا تتهاون.» فيجيب سيمون قائلاً، «سأكون جدياً، سأكون جدياً ولن أتهاون، لن أتهاون لأن النفوس تهلك، ينبغي تمجيد يسوع.»

إستمع إلى الحاجة الملحّة في كلمات وجرأة بولس الرسول، «...أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: إِذْ أَنَا أَنْسَى مَا هُوَ وَرَاءُ وَأَمْتَدُّ إِلَى مَا هُوَ قُدَّامُ. أَسْعَى نَحْوَ الْغَرَضِ لأَجْلِ جَعَالَةِ دَعْوَةِ اللهِ الْعُلْيَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ» (فيلبي 13:3-14).

ألم يحيا مخلّصنا المبارك بموجب هذا الحسّ من الحاجة المُلحّة؟ لقد قال: «وَلِي صِبْغَةٌ أَصْطَبِغُهَا وَكَيْفَ أَنْحَصِرُ حَتَّى تُكْمَلَ؟» (لوقا 50:12).

لا عُذر للمؤمنين المتقاعسين عن واجبهم!​*​


----------



## happy angel (23 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 21 شباط


«إِنَّمَا أَنَا سَاكِنَةٌ فِي وَسَطِ شَعْبِي.» (ملوك الثاني 13:4)

لقد أظهرت المرأة الشونمية المشهورة حُسن ضيافة كل ما مرّ النبي من تلك الطريق. وقد اقترحت على زوجها أن يبني غرفة إضافية لتكون للنبي. ولكي يردّ المعروف وحُسن الإستضافة لهذه السيدة، سألها أليشع عمّا يمكنه عمله لأجلها. هل عندها طلبات من الملك أو من قائد جيشه. لكنّها أجابت وبكل بساطة، «أسكن في وسط شعبي.» أي أنها سعيدة في نصيبها من الحياة. تحب الناس العاديين الذين تعيش في وسطهم. لا ترغب في الارتفاع عن الطبقة التي تعيش فيها، والاختلاط بأهل الطبقة العليا لا يجذبها.

كانت سيدة حكيمة! ينبغي على أولئك الذين يركضون وراء معاشرة المشهورين من الأنس، مع الأغنياء أو مع الطبقة الأرستقراطية، أن يَعلمَوا أن معظم المختارين من البشر لا تصل أخبارهم إلى الصحف وزوايا الاجتماعيات فيها.

كان لي بعض الاتصالات مع بعض المشهورين في العالم الإنجيلي ولكنني أعترف أنه في معظم الأحوال كانت اختباراتي معهم محبطةً. وكلّما زادت معرفتي بأصحاب الدعاية المسيحية الصحفية، ازدادت أوهامي بهم. لو تُرك لي الاختيار فأقول أعطوني المواطنين المتّضعين، خائفي الله غير المعروفين لهذا العالم لكن معروفون للسماء.

يعكس توزر شعوري هذا عندما يكتب قائلاً، «أومن بالقديسين. لقد تعرّفت على هزليين، على إعلاميين، على من كُتبت أسمائهم على واجهات البنايات ليعرف الناس أنهم المؤسّسون لها. تعرّفت على بعض رعاة البقر المتجددّين. لقد تعرّفت على العديد من المؤمنين الغرباء في سلوكهم عبر الولايات المتحّدة وكندا سعياً وتفتيشاً من كل القلب عن القديسين. أود لو ألتقي أُناساً يشبهون الرب يسوع المسيح. نحن في الواقع نريد بل ويجب أن يكون جمال الرب إلهنا في صدور البشر. القدّيس الجذّاب الجميل يساوي خمسمائة من المسيحيين الإعلاميين الساعين إلى الشهرة فقط.»

كذلك يبدي تشارلز سيمون إحساساً مشابهاً حين يقول، «منذ اليوم الأول انطلقت لأجل هذه الساعة...إذ أننّي أعمل مع أفضل مَنْ في هذا العالم ومع الذين يسعون بكل جهدهم وقواهم ليظهروا المحبة لأجل اسم المسيح.»

وهكذا نرى البصيرة الروحية في كلمات المرأة الشونمية، «أنا ساكنة في وسط شعبي.»*​


----------



## happy angel (23 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 22 شباط


«لأَجْلِ تَكْمِيلِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ، لِعَمَلِ الْخِدْمَةِ، لِبُنْيَانِ جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ» (أفسس 12:4)

بصيرة ثورية! المواهب المدوّنة في أفسس 4 تُعطى لتكميل القديسين في أعمال الخدمة. وعندما يستطيع القديسون السير إلى الأمام تنمو المواهب معهم.

وهذا يعني أن النجاح في الخدمة المسيحية يكون ببذل النفس في العمل وفي أقصر مدّة ممكنة، ويتبع ذلك البحث عن عالم جديد لانتصار جديد.

هكذا كان يعمل بولس الرسول. فمثلاً ذهب إلى تسالونيكي وكرز لليهود في ثلاثة سبوت وعندما غادرهم ترك خلفه كنيسة نشيطة. وممّا لا شك فيه كانت تلك حالة من السرعة الإستثنائية في تأسيس العمل المذكور. وقد كانت أطول مدّة قضاها بولس في مكان واحد كانت لمدّة سنتين في أفسس.

لم يكن قصد الله للقديسين أن يعتمدوا دوماً على أي من هذه المواهب. إنها زائلة. إذ إحتَرفَ القديسون سماع المواعظ ولم يندمجوا في أعمال الخدمة لن يتطوّروا روحياً كما يجب ولن تصل البشارة للعالم حسب مشيئة الله.

قال وليم ديلون أنّ المبشّر الناجح في الحقول الأجنبيّة لا يخلفه أجنبي. وهذا القول يصح عن الكنائس المحلية عندما تنتهي مهمة خادم، إذ ينبغي على القديسين أنفسهم أن يتسلّموا العمل بدل أن يبدأوا التفتيش عن واعظ جديد.

كثيراً ما نتمسك نحن الكارزين بمركزنا كوظيفة لمدى الحياة. نعتقد ان لا أحد يمكنه أن يقوم بالعمل كما ينبغي. نعطي أعذاراً لبقائنا من اننّا نخشى هبوطاً في عدد الحضور إذا تركنا المنصب. نتذمّر قائلين أن الآخرين لا يمكنهم القيام بالعمل على أكمل وجه ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليهم. لكن الواقع هو أنه ينبغي أن يتعلّموا. ولكي يتعلّموا يجب أن يُمنحوا الفرصة. يجب أن يكون هناك تدريب وانتداب المسؤوليّات وتقييم التقدّم.

عندما يصل القدّيسون لدرجة يشعرون فيها أنهم قادرون على القيام بالمهام دون معلّم مُعينَّ أو واعظ معين، فلا ينبغي أن يبدأ بتضميد جرح مشاعره، بل يكون هذا داعية للفرح والاحتفال. يُطلق الخادم إلى حيث الحاجة له أكبر.

من المحزن جداً أن نرى عمل الرب يُبنى حول شخص ما، مهما كان موهوباً. يجب أن يكون هدفه أن يضاعف تأثيره في بناء القدّيسين إلى درجة عدم اعتمادهم عليه. فلا خوف عليه من أن لا يجد عملاً آخر في عالم كعالمنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (23 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 23 شباط


«يَسْمَعُهَا الْحَكِيمُ فَيَزْدَادُ عِلْماً» (أمثال 5:1)

أهم اختلاف ما بين الرجل الحكيم والجاهل كما جاء في سفر الأمثال هو أن الحكيم يسمع بينما الجاهل لا يسمع.

المشكلة ليست في قوى الجاهل العقلية. يمكن أن يتمتع بذكاء خارق. لكن لا يمكن أن تقول له شيئاً. يعمل من خلال أوهامه القاتلة أنه لا حدود لعلمه وأحكامه لا خطأ فيها. إن يقدّم له أصدقاؤه نصيحة ما، فيُوبَّخون على مجهودهم. يراقبونه يحاول التخلّص من نتائج حتمّية بسبب الخطية والسلوك الغبي، لكنّهم عاجزون عن تجنّب الواقعة. وهكذا ينتقل من أزمة إلى أخرى. يقع في كوارث مادية. حياته الخاصة في صعوبات. أعماله تتداعى إلى حافة الفوضى. لكنّه يفسّر كل هذه بأن الحياة تقسو عليه. لا يدرك أنه هو أكبر عدو لذاته. يُكثر من تقديم النصح للآخرين، غير واعٍ لعدم قدرته في إدارة حياته. كثير الثرثرة، يتباهى بثقة الخطابي الماهر.
الحكيم مصنوع من مادة مختلفة. يعرف أن مقدرة الجميع قد تآذت بسبب السقوط. يعرف أن الآخرين يرون ناحية من المشكلة التي فاتته رؤيتها. مستعد للاعتراف بخيانة ذاكرته له أحياناً. قابل للتعليم، يرحّب بكل ما يساعده على اتخاذ القرار السليم. إنه في الواقع يطلب مشورة الآخرين لأنه يعلم أنه «الخلاص بكثرة المشيرين» (أمثال14:11). ومثله مثل باقي البشر: يقترف الأخطاء أحياناً. لكنه يمتلك فضيلة التعلّم من أخطائه ويجعل من كل هفوة خشبة قفز للنجاح. يشكر التوبيخ الذي يستحقّه ومستعد للاعتذار عن هفواته. الأولاد الحكماء يخضعون لتأديب والديهم، الجهّال يتمرّدون. الشباب الحكماء يطيعون قواعد السلوك الكتابيّة في كل ما يتعلّق بالطهارة الأخلاقيّة، الجهّال لا يلتفتون لهذا. الحكماء من البالغين يحكمون على الأمور إن كانت مُسِّرة للرب، أمّا الجهّال فيسلكون فيما يرضي أنفسهم.

وهكذا يتقدّم الحكيم في الحكمة بينما يتمرّغ الجُهّال في نزوات غبائهم. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2011)

*جمييييييييييييل خالص يا أمى*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## happy angel (23 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *جمييييييييييييل خالص يا أمى*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (24 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 24 شباط



«وَوَلَدَ وَلَداً عَلَى شَبَهِهِ كَصُورَتِهِ» (تكوين 3:5)

الحقيقة الطبيعية هي أننّا نلد أولاداً على شبهنا كصورتنا. وَلد آدم إبناً على شبهه كصورته ودعا اسمه شيثاً. وعندما رأى الناس شيثاً، قالوا المثل الذي يُرددّه الناس منذ ذلك الحين «الولد طالع لأبيه».

وينطبق هذا القول على الحياة الروحية إذ نلد أولاداً كصورتنا. عندما نأتي بالبعض إلى حضرة الرب يسوع، فإنهّم بدون وعي يقتبسون بعض الصفات التي فينا. وهذا ليس وراثياً بل تقليدا. يتطلعّون إلينا كمثلهم الأعلى وبدون وعي يُقلّدون سلوكنا. ومن ثم يظهر عليهم الشبه العائلي.

وهذا يعني أن المكانة التي أعطيها للكتاب المقدس في حياتي تنتقل إلى أبنائي بالإيمان. وكذلك تشديدي على حياة الصلاة تنتقل إليهم أيضاً. كذلك تصيبهم عدوى العبادة إن كانت العبادة من صفاتي.

إن تمسّكت بمطالب التلمذة يعرفون أن هذا هو المقياس المعتاد لجميع المؤمنين. لكن من الناحية الأخرى إن كنت لا أهتم بكلام المُخلّص وأحيا للمال والشهرة والمسرّات، أتوقّع أن يحذوا حذوي.

لا يمكنك أن تتوقّع من أولادك الروحانيين أن يواظبوا على حضور جميع الاجتماعات إن كنت أنت نفسك لا تواظب عليها. إن تحضر إلى الكنيسة متأخراً، فمن المحتمل أن يتأخّروا هم أيضاً. لا تندهش من جلوسهم على المقاعد الخلفية إن كنت أنت معتاداً على ذلك.

من ناحية أخرى، إن تكن منضبطاً، محافظاً على الوقت، يمكن الاعتماد عليك، مندمجاً وحيوياً فلا بد من أن يكون تلميذك سائراً في خطاك.

فالسؤال المهم لكل منّا هو، «هل أرضى بولادة أولاد كصورتي؟» يقول بولس الرسول، «كونوا متمثّلين بي» (كورنثوس الأولى 16:4). هل يمكنك قول هذا؟*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2011)

> وهذا يعني  أن المكانة التي أعطيها للكتاب المقدس في حياتي تنتقل إلى أبنائي  بالإيمان. وكذلك تشديدي على حياة الصلاة تنتقل إليهم أيضاً. كذلك تصيبهم  عدوى العبادة إن كانت العبادة من صفاتي.


*
جمييييييييييييييل خالص يا أمى
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## happy angel (24 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> جمييييييييييييييل خالص يا أمى
> ربنا يعوضكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (25 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الجمعه 25 شباط

بِحَسَبِ إِيمَانِكُمَا لِيَكُنْ لَكُمَا (متى 29:9)

عندما سأل يسوع أعميَين إن كانا يؤمنان أنه يستطيع أن يعيد إليهما بصرهما أجاباه أنهما يؤمنان. وبينما هو يلمس أعينهما قال: «بِحَسَبِ إِيمَانِكُمَا لِيَكُنْ لَكُمَا» فانفتحت أعينهما.

الإستنتاج السريع من هذه الحادثة هو أنه إن كان عندنا مقدارٌ من الإيمان، نحصل على كل ما نريد: غنى، شفاء أو أي شيء آخر. لكن ليس الحال هكذا. ينبغي أن يكون الإيمان متأسساً على حقائق كلمة الله، على وعد من وعود الله، على وصية كتابية. وإلاّ يكون الطلب مجرّد رغبة ساذجة.

نتعلم من هذه الحادثة أن مدى تحقّقنا من مواعيد الرب يعتمد على مقدار إيماننا. قال أليشع للملك يوآش، بعد أن وعده بالنصر على الآراميين، أن يضرب الأرض بسِهامه. ضرب يوآش ثلاث مّرات ثم توقف. فقال له أليشع غاضباً أنه سوف يفوز بثلاث انتصارات فقط على الآراميين بينما كان يمكنه الحصول على خمسة أو ستة (ملوك الثاني14:13-19). مدى انتصاراته اعتمد على مقدار إيمانه.

هكذا هي طريق التلمذة. نحن مدعوّون لنسلك بالإيمان، لنترك كل أمر. ممتنعين من جمع الكنوز على الأرض. إلى أي مدى نجرؤ على إطاعة هذه الوصايا؟ هل ينبغي أن نتنازل عن تأمينات الحياة، الصحة، حسابات التوفير، الأسهم والسندات؟ الجواب لكل هذا هو، «بِقَدر إيمانك يكون لك.» إن كان لك إيمان لتقول، «سأعمل بجد لأسدّد احتياجاتي الآتية واحتياجات عائلتي، وكل ما عدا ذلك أجعله من عمل الرب وأثق به للمستقبل،» عندها تكون متأكّداً تماماً من أن الله سيعتني بمستقبلك. حيث أنه قال أنه سيقوم بهذا ولن يتخلّف للحظة. ومن الناحية الأخرى إن كنّا نشعر أننا ينبغي أن نمارس «العناية البشرية» بالتجهيز لليوم الماطر، يستمر الله في محبته لنا وفي استخدامنا بحسب مقدار إيماننا.

تشبه حياة الإيمان المياه التي تجري من هيكل حزقيال 47. يمكنك أن تغطس حتى كعبيك، حتى ركبتيك، حتى حقويك أو أفضل الأمور السباحة فيها.

أفضل بركات الله تكون لمن يثق أكثر به. عندما نمتحن أمانته وكفايته، نريد أن نتنازل عن عكاّزنا، عن كل ما نستعين به، عن مسندنا. أو كما قال أحدهم: «إذا مشيت على الماء، فلن تريد أن تركب القارب ثانية.» *​


----------



## happy angel (25 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 26 شباط



«كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَأَنْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ مَجْداً بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ؟ وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلَهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟» (يوحنا 44:5)

يقول لنا الرب يسوع بهذه الكلمات أننا لا نستطيع أن نطلب استحسان الناس واستحسان الله في آن واحد. ويؤكد كذلك أنه في الوقت الذي نسعى فيه وراء شهادة البشر، نكون قد وجّهنا ضربة جسدية لحياة الإيمان.
وعلى نفس الخط يُعبِّر بولس الرسول عن عدم الالتزام فيما بين اشتهاء إرضاء الله أو إرضاء الانسان: «فَلَوْ كُنْتُ بَعْدُ أُرْضِي النَّاسَ لَمْ أَكُنْ عَبْداً لِلْمَسِيحِ» (غلاطية 10:1).

فمثلاً هناك شاب مؤمن يريد أن يتقدّم ليحصل على درجة عالية في حقل اللاهوت. لكنه يريد الشهادة من جامعة مُعترَف بها. يجب أن تكون الشهادة من مؤسسة معترف بها. ولسوء الحظ فالجامعات المعترف بها الوحيدة التي تمنح هذه الشهادة تَنكر وتشكّك في الكثير من أسس تعاليم الإيمان الصحيح. لكي يحصل على شهادة تحمل اسمه يعني أنه مستعد أن يستلمها من أُناس، مع أنهم علماء معروفين، هم أعداء صليب المسيح. وبلا شك فإنه قد يتنجّس خلال هذه الدراسة. فلن يعود للحديث بنفس الثقة.

رغبتك لتكون معروفاً في العالم على أنك متعلماً أو عالماً مشهوراً، فهاذه مخاطرة خطيرة. هنالك خطر مخفي في التساهل بالمبادئ الكتابية في حمل أفكار ليبرالية، وفي انتقاد التعليم الأصيل بدل انتقاد التعليم الحديث.

تواجه المعاهد المسيحية حيرة مؤلمة في طلب الاعتراف من المعاهد العلمية في حقول التعليم. الرغبة الشديدة لتكون حامل شهادة معترف بها تقود في النهاية إلى التنازل عن التشديد على الكتاب المقدس وتبنّي مبادئ دنيوية كتبها أناس لا يمتلكون الروح القدس. ينبغي أن نسعى للحصول على «استحسان» الله أكثر من أي شخص آخر. البديل يكلّف كثيراً لأننا لا نريد أن نقدمّ للناس صورة ضد المسيح بدل الحق الإلهي. *​


----------



## happy angel (27 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 27 شباط


«وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ» (كورنثوس الأولى 27:1)

عندما يصنع نجاراً قطعة أثاث جميلة من فضلات الخشب يكتسب مديحاً واستحساناً أكثر مما لو صنع تلك القطعة من أفضل المواد. وهكذا تَعظُم مهارة الله وقدرته عندما يستخدم أشياء ضعيفة لا قيمة لها ليقوم بعمل أمور مجيدة. فلا يعزو الناس النجاح للمواد الخام بل يكونوا مضطرين للاعتراف بأن الفضل يعود إلى الرب الذي يستحق التسبيح والمجد.

يعلّمنا سِفر القضاة المرة تلو المرة بأمثلة كثيرة كيف يستخدم الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي كل ما هو قوي. فكان إهود رجل أعسر من سبط بنيامين. واليَد اليسرى في الكتاب المقدس تشير إلى الضعف. ومع هذا استطاع إهود أن يتغلب على عجلون ملك موآب ويكسب الراحة لبني إسرائيل لمدة ثمانين سنة (القضاة 12:3-30).
قاتَل شَمخر بن عناة، الفلسطينيين مستخدماً منخس البقر، واستطاع بهذا السلاح الغريب أن يقتل ستمائة من الفلسطينيين ويُنقذ بني إسرائيل (31:3). ومع أن دبورة كانت تنتمي إلى «الجنس اللطيف»، استطاعت بقوة الله أن تفوز بالنصر الكبير على الكنعانيين (قضاة 1:4 حتى 31:5). لا يمكن المقارنة بين جيش باراق المؤلّف من عشرة آلاف جندي وبين تسعمائة من المركبات الحديدية لسيسرا، ومع هذا كان النصر لباراق في ميدان القتال (قضاة 10:4، 13). وكذلك قامت ياعيل، عضواً آخر من «الجنس اللطيف» بقتل سيسرا بسلاح ما هو سلاح – بوتد خيمة (21:4). وتقول الترجمة السبعينية أنها أمسكت الوتد بيدها اليسرى. سار جدعون لمقاتلة المديانيين بجيش خفضه الله من 32000 جندي إلى 300 (قضاة 1:7-7). يصوّر جيشه على شكل رغيف من طحين الشعير. وبما أن هذا الخبز كان طعام الفقراء فتكون الصورة عبارة عن الفقر والضعف (13:7). وقد كانت أسلحة جدعون غير تقليدية مصنوعة من الجرار الخزفية والمشاعل والأبواق (10:7). وبدا وكأن هذه لا تكفي لضمان الغلبة فكان ينبغي أن تُكسر الجرار (19:7). قُضي على أبيمالك بحجر رحى أُلقي على رأسه من امرأة (53:9). كان المنقذ العسكري يحمل اسم تولع، الذي معناه دودة، لا يبشر بالخير (1:10). لا تحمل أم شمشون إسماً عندما نسمع عنها للمرة الأولى فكانت عاقر (2:13). وأخيراً قتل شمشون ألف فلسطينيا بفك حمار، سلاح غير فتاك (15:15). *​


----------



## happy angel (27 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 28 شباط


«هُوَ يُبِيدُهُمْ...فَتَطْرُدُهُمْ وَتُهْلِكُهُمْ (تثنية 3:9)

نرى في جميع معاملات الله مع البشر إندماجاً غريباً ما بين كل ما هو إلهي وما هو بشري.
ففي الكتاب المقدس مثلاً، هنالك المؤلف الإلهي وهنالك مؤلّفون من البشر الذين كتبوا تحت قيادة الروح القدس.

وفيما يختص بالخلاص، فقد قام به الرب من بدايته وحتى نهايته. لا يقوم الانسان بأي عمل لينال الخلاص أو ليستحقه. لكن ينبغي أن يحصل عليه بالإيمان. يختار الله أفراداً للخلاص، لكن ينبغي أن يدخلوا من الباب الضيّق. وهكذا يكتب بولس إلى تيطس قائلاً، «...إيمان مختاري الله» (تيطس 1:1).

فمن الناحية الإلهية نحن «محروسون بقوة الله». ومن الناحية البشرية – «بالإيمان» (بطرس الأولى 5:1) «أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون، بإيمان.»

الله فقط يستطيع أن يقدّسني. لكنه لا يقدّسني دون تعاون من جهتي. يجب أن أضيف إلى إيماني فضيلة ومعرفة وتعفّفاً وصبراً وتقوى ومودّة أخوية، ومحبة (بطرس الثانية5:1). يجب أن ألبس سلاح الله الكامل (أفسس 13:4-18). يجب أن أخلع الإنسان العتيق وألبس الإنسان الجديد (أفسس 22:4-24). ينبغي أن أسلك بالروح (غلاطية 16:5).

نجد الدمج ما بين الله والبشر في كل حقل من حقول الخدمة المسيحية. بولس يزرع، أبلّوس يسقي والله الذي ينمّي (كورنثوس الأولى 6:3).

عند النظر إلى قيادة الكنيسة المحلية نرى أن الله فقط يستطيع أن يجعل من الشخص شيخاً. يُذكّر بولس شيوخ أفسس أن الروح القدس قد أقامهم أساقفة (أعمال 28:20). لكن إرادة الانسان تلعب دوراً مُهماً، إذ ينبغي إن ابتغى ممارسة الأسقفيّة (تيموثاوس الأولى 1:3).

أخيراً، نرى في القطعة الأولى التي بدأنا بها، أن الله هو الذي يبيد أعداءنا، لكن يجب علينا نحن أن نطردهم ونهلكهم (تثنية 3:9).

لكي تكون مؤمناً متّزناً، ينبغي أن تعترف في هذا الدمج ما بين الله والإنسان. يجب أن نصلي وكأن الكل يعتمد على الله لكن نعمل أيضا كأن الكل يعتمد علينا. أو نستغل هدنة المعركة للتسبيح ولشحذ السلاح. وقد قال أحدهم أننا يجب أن نصلّي لحصاد جيّد بينما نستمر في حراثة الأرض. *​


----------



## happy angel (1 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 1 آذار


«أَلَيْسَتْ سَاعَاتُ النَّهَارِ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ؟» (يوحنا 9:11)

فزع تلاميذ يسوع عندما اقترح أن يعود إلى أرض يهوذا. لقد حاول اليهود هناك أن يرجموه وها هو يتكلم الآن عن العودة إلى هناك. أجابهم يسوع عن تخوّفهم بقوله: «أليست ساعات النهار اثنتي عشرة؟» ومن أول وهلة يبدو وكأن السؤال لا علاقة له بتاتاً بموضوع الحديث. لكن يسوع كان يقول هذا: إن يوم العمل يتكوّن من اثنتي عشرة ساعة. وعندما يكون الشخص مسلّماً حياته لله، يكون لكل يوم برنامجه الخاص. ولا يمكن لأي شيء أن يحول دون تتميم ذاك البرنامج. وحتى لو رجع يسوع إلى أورشليم، ولو حاول اليهود ثانية قتله، لما نجحوا، لأن عمله لم ينته بعد ولم تأت ساعته بعد.

وهذا حقيقي لكل ابن لله، فهو «باقٍ حتى يتم عمله.» وينبغي أن يضفي هذا سلاماً وثقة على حياتنا. إن كناّ نحيا ضمن إرادة الله، وإن كناّ نتبع قوانين معقولة في الصحة والأمان، لن نموت ولو دقيقة واحدة قبل الزمن المُعيّن. لن يصيبنا شيء لا تسمح به إرادته.

يُسببّ العديد من المؤمنين أمراضاً لأنفسهم بسبب قلقهم على الطعام الذي يتناولونه والماء الذي يشربونه والهواء الذي يستنشقونه. وفي مجتمعنا هذا المتيقّظ لمشكلة التلوّث يتذمّرون من أَنَّ الموت يتربّص بهم على الأبواب. لكن هذا القلق غير ضروري. «أليست ساعات النهار اثنتي عشرة ساعة؟» ألم يسيّج الله حول المؤمن (أيوب 10:1) لكي لا يقوى إبليس على الدخول؟*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 2 آذار



«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ» (غلاطية 22:5)

تُعلّمنا عبارة «ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ» في البداية أنّ الفضائل التي يلي ذِكرها تَنتُج فقط عن الروح القدس. لا يستطيع غير المؤمن أن يُظهِر أياًّ من هذه النِّعَم. وحتى المؤمن الحقيقي لا يمكنه أن يُبرِز أي منها بقواه الشخصية. لذلك عندما نفتكر بهذه النِّعَم ينبغي أن نتذكر أنهّا فوق الطبيعية وفوق الأمور العالمية.

المحبة التي نتكلم عنها هنا ليست الشغف الجنسي، أو نزعة الصداقة، أو عاطفة الوجدان. إنها «الأجابي»، المحبة التي أظهرها الله لنا والتي يريدنا أن نظهرها للآخرين.

فمثلاً، كان الدكتور ماكولي والد المبشر إد. ماكولي أحد المبشرين الخمسة الذين قتلهم أفراد إحدى القبائل الهندية في الإكوادور، قال: «في إحدى الليالي بينما كنت والدكتور ماكولي الأب خاشعين نُصلّي رجع بأفكاره إلى الإكوادور إلى حيث النهر الذي يحمل سِرّ موقع جثّة ابنه. وصلّى هكذا: يا ربّ اتركني أعيش حتى أرى أولئك الناس الذين قتلوا أولادنا قد حصلوا على الخلاص لكي أرمي ذراعي حول أعناقهم وأقول لهم أني أحبهم لأنهم يحبون المسيح.» عندما وقفنا على أرجلنا رأيت نهراً من الدموع ينساب على خدّيه.

استجاب الله لصلاة المحبة تلك. لقد أعلن بعض أولئك الهنود إيمانهم بالرب يسوع المسيح. سافَر ماكولي إلى الإكوادور، إلتقى بالذين قتلوا ابنه، رمى ذراعيه حول أعناقهم وأخبرهم كم يحبهم لأنهم يحبون المسيح.

هذه هي المحبة السماوية - أجابي - غير متحيّزة بل تطلب صالح البشرية جمعاء، الفقير والغني، الصديق والعدو ولا تضع شروطاً وكذلك لا تطلب شيئاً مقابل عطائها الدائم. إنها مُضحية، لا تحسب التكاليف أبداً، وهي غير أنانية وتهتم باحتياجات الغير بدل الاهتمام بنفسها وطاهرة. لا أثر فيها للحسد أو للكبرياء أو للغيظ أو للحقد.

المحبة أرفع فضيلة في الحياة المسيحية. بدونها يكون كل مسعى عبثاً. *​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 مارس 2011)

*مشكورة هابى الحبيبة  للتامل الجميل والمفيد
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *مشكورة هابى الحبيبة  للتامل الجميل والمفيد
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 3 آذار


«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...فَرَحٌ» (غلاطية 22:5)

لن يجد الإنسان الفرح الحقيقي ما لم يجد الله أولاً. فيدخل في ما يُسمّيه بطرس «بِفَرَحٍ لاَ يُنْطَقُ بِهِ وَمَجِيدٍ» (بطرس الأولى 8:1)

يفرح الناس عتدما تكون الظروف مُواتية، لكن فرح ثمر الروح لا يأتي نتيجة الظروف الأرضية. ينبع من العلاقة بالرب ومن الوعود الثمينة التي أعطاها لنا. لا يمكن سلب الكنيسة من فرحها كما لا يمكن عزل المسيح عن عرشه. الفرح المسيحي يتعايش مع الآلام. يربط بولس الرسول ما بين الإثنين عندما يقول، «لِكُلِّ صَبْرٍ وَطُولِ أنَاةٍ بِفَرَحٍ» (كولوسي 11:1). تَسلّم أهل تسالونيكي كلمة من بولس تقول لهم، «فِي ضِيقٍ كَثِيرٍ، بِفَرَحِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ» (تسالونيكي الأولى 6:1). لقد شهد القدّيسون المتألموّن على مرّ القرون كيف أعطاهم الله ترنيمات تسبيح في الليالي الحالكة.

يمكن للفرح أن يتواجد مع الحزن. يستطيع المؤمن أن يقف إلى جانب قبر عزيز عليه يذرف دموع الحزن على الخسارة ومع هذا يفرح مدركاً أن هذا العزيز موجود في حضرة الرب.

لا يمكن ممارسة الفرح بوجود الخطية. عندما يرتكب المؤمن خطية، يخسر ترنيمته. ولا يعود إليه الفرح بخلاصه إلا بعد الإعتراف بالخطية وتركها.

قال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه أن يفرحوا عندما يُضطهدون أو يُعيّرون أو يُتّهمون زوراً (متى 5: 11، 12). وفعلاً قد فرحوا. لم يمّر بعد ذلك وقت طويل ونقرأ أنّهم غادروا قاعات المحاكم «لأنهم حسبوا مُستأهّلين أن يُهانوا من أجل اسمه» (أعمال 41:5).

يزداد فرحنا كلّما نزداد في معرفة الرب. ربما في بداية إيماننا نفرح بالمضايقات البسيطة، بالأوجاع المزمنة، أو بالعقوبات العابرة. لكن الروح يريد أن يأتي بنا إلى النقطة التي بها نرى الله عندما تجتاحنا الظروف على أسوأ ما تكون ونفرح مدركين أن طريقه كامل. نكون مؤمنين ناضجين عندما يمكننا القول مع حبقوق، «فَمَعَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُزْهِرُ التِّينُ وَلاَ يَكُونُ حَمْلٌ فِي الْكُرُومِ يَكْذِبُ عَمَلُ الزَّيْتُونَةِ وَالْحُقُولُ لاَ تَصْنَعُ طَعَاماً. يَنْقَطِعُ الْغَنَمُ مِنَ الْحَظِيرَةِ وَلاَ بَقَرَ فِي الْمَذَاوِدِ فَإِنِّي أَبْتَهِجُ بِالرَّبِّ وَأَفْرَحُ بِإِلَهِ خَلاَصِي» (حبقوق 17:3، 18). ​*​


----------



## happy angel (5 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 4 آذار

«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...سَلاَمٌ» (غلاطية 22:5) 

حالاً بعد أن نتبرر بالإيمان، نحصل على سلام مع الله بواسطة ربنا يسوع المسيح (رومية 1:5). وهذا يعني نهاية العداوة التي كانت بيننا وبين الله لأن المسيح قد عالج خطايانا التي سببّت هذه العداوة.

يكون عندنا كذلك سلام في ضمائرنا إذ نَعلَم أن العمل قد أُكمل. لقد دفع يسوع عقاب خطايانا والله قد نسيها. 

لكن عندها يريد الروح القدس أن نتمتّع بسلام الله في قلوبنا. وهذا هو الهدوء والأمان الذي يأتي من معرفة أن حياتنا بين يدي الله ولن يحدث لنا أي أمر دون سماح منه.

وهكذا نحافظ على هدوئنا عندما نتعرّض لانفجار في إحدى عجلات سيارتنا على الطريق السريع. لا نخسر هدوئنا عندما نتأخر عن موعد إقلاع الطائرة بسبب ازدحام الطرق. يعني السلام المحافظة على هدوئنا عندما يقع لنا حادث سيارة، أو عندما يشتعل الزيت في المقلى في المطبخ.

يمكّن ثمر الروح بطرس من النوم نوماً عميقاً في السجن، يمكّن استيفانوس من الصلاة لأجل راجميه، يمكّن بولس من الاطمئنان عند تَحَطًم سفينته.

عندما تمرّ الطائرة في مطب هوائي وتتمايل كريشة في مهبّ الريح، عندما يتمايل جناح الطائرة صعوداً ونزولاً، عندما تهتز الطائرة، تهبط وتعلو يبدأ معظم الركاب في الصراخ ويسيطر عليهم الهلع. يمكّن السلام المؤمن أن يحني رأسه، يُسلّم روحه لله ويسبّحه لكل ما قد يحدث.

ومثال آخر، يستطيع روح الله أن يعطينا السلام بينما نجلس في عيادة الطبيب ونسمعه يقول، «يحزنني أن أخبرك أن مرضك خبيث.» يمكّننا أن نجيب قائلين، «أنا مستعد لأغادر. أنا مخلّص بنعمة الله وبالنسبة لي ما هذا سوى مغادرة جسدي لأكون مع الرب. 

وكما تقول كلمات إحدى الترانيم «لنا سلام كامل، فعالم الخطية المظلم، كثرة الواجبات الملحةّ، أحزان تلقانا، أحبّاء تركونا، لا نعرف المستقبل، لكن نعرف أن المسيح الجالس على العرش مهيمناً على كل الظروف.»​*​


----------



## happy angel (5 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 5 آذار



«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...طُولُ أَنَاةٍ» (غلاطية 22:5) 


طول الأناة هي فضيلة التحمّل بصبر بل وبإنتصار على كل صعوبات الحياة. يمكن أن تعني ردّ الفعل بالصبر على الظروف السيئّة أو تشير إلى تحمّل تحريض الناس. 

كان الرب يسوع طويل الأناة مع الناس. تأمّل للحظة في عِظم خطايا الجنس البشري في وقتنا الحاضر: تشريع الزنى، انتشار اللوطية، القوانين التي تسمح بالإجهاض، تفكّك الزواج والحياة العائلية، الرفض الكلّي للِقيَم الأخلاقية، وطبعاً تتويج الإنسان للخطية ورفض ابن الله المخلّص والرب الوحيد. فلا لوم على الله إن كان يبيد الجنس البشري بضربة واحدة. لكنه لا يعمل هذا لأن صلاحه يعمل ليقود الإنسان للتوبة. لا يشاء أن يهلك أحد بل أن يُقبِل الجميع إلى التوبة.

يريد الله أن ينقل طول أناته إلى حياة أولاده وهم يخضعون للروح القدس. وهذا يعني أننا ينبغي ألاّ نكون سريعي الغضب. يجب ألا نفقد انضباطنا بسرعة وبسهولة. ينبغي ألا ننتقم ممّن يخطيء إلينا. وبدلاً من ذلك يجب أن نتحلّى بالصبر الجميل. 

بينما كانت الشقيقتان كوري وبتسي تن بوم تتحمّلان الآلام التي لا توصف في أحد معسكرات الإعتقال النازي، كانت تقول بتسي أنه ينبغي لهما أن تساعدا هؤلاء الناس بعد إطلاق سراحهما. كان يجب أن تجدا طريقة لمساعدتهم. وبالطبع كانت كوري تعتقد أن شقيقتها كانت تخطّط لبرنامج تأهيل لضحايا النازية. ولكن بعد وقت طويل أدركت كوري أن شقيقتها كانت تتكلم عن النازيين الذين قاموا باضطهادها. كانت تبحث عن طريقة تعلّمهم بها المحبة. عندها قالت كوري أنها كانت تتعجّب وليس للمرة الأولى من حياة شقيقتها والطريق التي تسلكها بينما هي إلى جانبها تدوس الأرض القاسية.

اتّبعت بتسي تن بوم طريق طول الأناة. وكذلك سارت عليها كوري بالرغم من تنازلها عن حقها. ​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى يا أمى تأملات حلوة خاااااالص
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 مارس 2011)

*تاملاات حلوة اوى
ربنا يديكى سلام ويبارك خدمتك*


----------



## happy angel (6 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى يا أمى تأملات حلوة خاااااالص
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (6 مارس 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *تاملاات حلوة اوى
> ربنا يديكى سلام ويبارك خدمتك*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (6 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 6 آذار


«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...لُطْفٌ.» (غلاطية 22:5) 


اللطف صفة الدماثة والهدوء والكرم الذي يَنتج عن عمل الإحسان، إظهار الشفقة والرحمة، وعمل الخير مع الغير. الشخص اللطيف يكون عادة ساكناً، غير قاس، يشعر مع الغير، يُظهِر اهتماماً بالغير، يقدّم العون، ولا يبقى بعيداً، يُبدي المحبة والحُسنى. هنالك اللطف الطبيعي الذي يبديه أهل العالم لبعضهم البعض. لكن اللطف الناتج عن الروح القدس أسمى وأعظم يفوق أي عمل يقوم به الإنسان من نفسه. يُمكِّن المؤمن أن يُقرِض دون توقّع شيء بالمقابل. يمكّن المؤمن من إظهار حسن الضيافة لمن لا يستطيع أن يبادله نفس الضيافة. يُمكّنه من الرد على كل إهانة بأدب. أظهر أحد الطلاب الجامعيين هذا اللطف السماوي لطالب آخر مدمن على الكحول.

 وقد كان هذا مرفوضاً من زملائه الطلاب وأخيراً تم طرده من مساكن الطلاب. كان لدى المؤمن سريراً إضافيا في غرفته فدعا ذاك السِّكير ليقيم معه. وكان على المؤمن أن يقوم بتنظيف قيء زميله، يخلع عنه ثيابه ويُدخله الحمام وثم يضعه في سريره. فقد كان لطفاً مسيحياً سامياً. وقد جاءت المكافأة في النهاية. في إحدى فترات الصحو سأل هذا الشاب زميله لماذا يُتعب نفسه بكل هذا العمل وإلى ماذا يسعى. فأجابه المؤمن، «أسعى وراء روحك.» وقد حصل عليها.

أراد الدكتور أيرونسايد تنظيف وترتيب مخزنه البيتي فاتفق مع تاجر خردوات على أجرة نقل الخردة. وبينما كان التاجر ينقل آخر حزمة من الأوراق إلى سيارته، أخرج دكتور أيرونسايد عشرة دولارات من جيبه وصاح إلى التاجر قائلا، «أريد أن أعطيك هذه زيادة على السعر الذي اتفقنا عليه باسم الرب يسوع.» وناوله الورقة النقدية. ابتعد تاجر الخردة وهو يقول، «لم يعطني أحد من قبل شيئا باسم يسوع.»

«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...لُطْفٌ.»*​


----------



## happy angel (6 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 7 آذار


«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...صلاح» (غلاطية 22:5) 


الصلاح يعني حُسن الخلُق. وقد وصفه أحدهم بالفضيلة النافعة في كل النواحي وما معناه أن الشخص الذي يمتلك الصلاح يكون فاضلاً، باراً ولطيفاً في كل ناحية من نواحي الحياة.

الصلاح عكس الشرّ. الشرير يمكن أن يكون مخادعاً، لا أخلاقياً، غادراً، ظالماً، قاسياً، أنانياً، كارهاً، حسوداً ومتطرفاً. بينما الشخص الصالح ومع أنه غير كامل يمثّل الحق، العدل، الطهارة ومميّزات مماثلة.

يميّز بولس الرسول ما بين الرجل الصالح والرجل البار في رومية 7:5. يقول أن البار يكون عادلاً، أميناً ومستقيماً في معاملاته، لكنه يمكن أن يكون بارداً في علاقاته مع الغير. أما الصالح فيكون محباً ومرحاً. فبالجهد يموت أحد لأجل البار لكن لأجل الصالح يجسر أحد أن يموت.

لكن ينبغي أن نتذكّر أن الصالح يمكن أن يكون حازماً. ليس من الصلاح أن نتغاضى ونتساهل مع الخطية. لذلك يمكن للصلاح أن يوبِّخ، يقوِّم ويؤدِّب. فنرى الرب يسوع ينظّف الهيكل من التجارة والتُّجار مع أنه كان الصلاح المتجسد. 

إحدى الميزات الفريدة للصلاح هي التغلُّب على الشر. كتب بولس للمؤمنين في رومية، «لا يغلبنّك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير.» عندما نسمح لكراهية أحدهم أن تُفسد طبيعتنا، يكون الشر قد غلبنا. لكن عندما نَعلو عن الكراهية ونُظهر النعمة والرحمة والمحبة نغلب الشر بالخير.

يقص ماردوخ كامبل عن قسيّس تقيّ يعيش على أحد الجبال كيف حاولت زوجته أن تُعكِّر حياته. وبينما كان في أحد الأيام يقرأ كتابه المقدس، خطفت الكتاب من بين يديه وألقته في النار. نظر إلى عينيها وقال بكل هدوء، «لا أعتقد أنني جلست يوماً قبالة نار دافئة كهذه» لقد غلب صلاحه الشر. فانقلبت إلى زوجة محبة ولطيفة نحو زوجها. وقد عّلق كامبل على هذه القصة قائلاً، «انقلبت إيزابيل إلى ليديا. انقلبت شوكته إلى زنبقة» لقد انتصر الصلاح. *​


----------



## happy angel (7 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 8 آذار


«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...إيمَان» (غلاطية 22:5) 


يُفهم ثمر الروح هذا عادة كأمانة وليس الإيمان المخلّص، أو الثقة التي نمارسها بالله يوماً بعد يوم (ممكن أن يكون كذلك). لكن بالأحرى هذا الثمر هو الوفاء والاعتماد على الرب في كل معاملاتنا معه ومع بعضنا البعض. وقد وصف أحدهم هذا الثمر بأنه «الصدق مع النفس، الصدق مع وعود الله المعطاة والالتزام بالثقة.»

عندما نقول أن الشخص يلتزم بكلامه نعني أنه عند التعامل معه لا تكون ضرورة لصكٍّ مكتوب. يمكن الاعتماد على كلامه بعد موافقته على القيام بأمر ما. 

يحافظ الشخص الأمين على مواعيده، يسدّد حساباته في وقتها، يحضر اجتماعات الكنيسة المحليه على الدوام، يقوم بكل ما أوكل إليه من مهام دون استمرار تذكيره بها. متمسّك بإخلاص بنذور زواجه ولا يفشل في القيام بمسؤولياته تجاه عائلته. يتذكّر أن يضع المال ليقدّمه لعمل الرب ومنتبه لوكالته في الوقت والمواهب. الأمانة تعني الإلتزام بكلامه حتى عندما تكون التكاليف باهظة. «الأمين يحلف للضرر ولا يتغيّر» (مزمور 4:15). وبكلمات أخرى فإنه لا يلغي موعد عشاء عندما يستلم دعوة أخرى تتضمن وجبة طعام أفضل أو رحلة. يبيع بيته بالسعر المتفق عليه حتى ولو عرض عليه آخر عشرة آلاف دولار زيادة.

أسمى أنواع الأمانة هي تلك التي يكون الشخص فيها مستعداً أن يبذل نفسه بدل التنازل عن ولائه للمسيح. عندما طلب الملك من أحد المؤمنين الأوفياء أن يسحب اعترافه بالمسيح أجابه قائلاً، «القلب فكّر به، الفم اعترف به، اليد تصفه وإن كانت حاجة بمشيئة الله فالدم مستعد لختمه.» عندما عُرض على بوليغراب الحياة مقابل إنكار الرب، اختار أن يُحرق ويُدفن وقال، «خدمت الرب مدّة ستة وثمانين عاماً. لم يضُرّني بشيء بتاتاً ولا أستطيع الآن أن أتنكّر لسيدي ولربي.»

إن كان شهداء الإيمان أوفياء حتى الموت وسينالون إكليل الحياة (رؤيا 10:2). *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2011)

*رااااااااااائع يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## happy angel (9 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *رااااااااااائع يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
> سلام ونعمه*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (9 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 9 آذار



«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...وَداعَةٌ» (غلاطية 23:5) 
عندما نفكّر بالوداعة يقفز إلى ذهننا الممثلّ الكوميدي كاسبار ميلكيتوست الذي كان تجسيداً للضعف والخجل. لكن هذا الثمر بعيداً كل البعد عن هذا الوصف. تأتي الوداعة عن قوة فوق الطبيعية، وليس عن ضعف.

تشير الوداعة أول ما تشير إلى خضوع المؤمن عن حب لمعاملات الله في حياته. يخضع الوديع لمشيئة الله دون تمرد، دون سؤال أو تذمر. يعرف أن الله «حكيم ولا يخطيء أبداً ومحب جداً للجنس البشري.» عند إدراك هذا فلا مجال للحظ أو للصُدف، يؤمن أن الله يعمل كل شيء معاً للخير في حياته.

تتضمن الوداعة كذلك علاقته مع الآخرين. تكون متسامحاً بدل أن تكون جازماً، متواضعاً وليس متكبراً. يمارس الوديع الإنكسار. عندما يقول أو يفعل شيئاً خاطئاً، يتغلّب على الكبرياء عندما يقول، «آسف وأرجو أن تغفر لي!» يفضّل خسارة ماء وجهه على خسارة احترامه الذاتي. عندما يتألمّ لعمل ما هو صحيح، يتحمّل ذلك بكل صبر، دون التفكير بالردّ. عندما يُتّهم زوراً، يمتنع عن الدفاع عن نفسه. وكما يقول رينش، «يَقبَل الوديع أذى وإهانات الغير كأنهّا بسماح من الله لأجل تأديبه وتطهيره.»

وصف أحدهم الوديع بأنه «الشخص الذي يقبل إرادة الله دون مقاومة، الذي يتمكّن من أن يكون لطيفاً ومتواضعاً بسبب قوّته الداخلية، وتسليمه لقيادة الله الكاملة.» عندما أخبر أحد أفراد الرعية القس ألكساندر وايت أن أحد زملائه من القسس كان يُؤنَّب لعدم إيمانه، استشاط غضباً. وعندما أضاف هذا الشخص الإتهام نفسه إلى القس وايت قال، «أرجوك أن تترك غرفة مكتبي لكي أبقى وحيداً وأفحص قلبي أمام الرب.» هذه هي الوداعة.

جميعنا مدعوّون لنحمل علينا نير ذلك «الوديع والمتواضع القلب.» وبينما نعمل هذا. نجد راحة لأرواحنا وسوف نرث الأرض حتماً. *​


----------



## happy angel (9 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 10 آذار


«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...تَعَفُّفٌ» (غلاطية 22:5)

 الصورة أو المعنى المُفضَّل لثمر الروح الأخير هذا هي ضبط النفس. وضبط النفس يرتبط خاصة بالإمتناع عن تناول المشروبات الكحولية. يتضمن ضبط النفس معنى الإعتدال أو الإمتناع في كل نواحي الحياة.

يستطيع المؤمن بقوة الروح القدس ان يمارس ضبط النفس في أفكاره، شهيّته للطعام والشراب، في كلامه وحياته الجنسية، في مزاجه وكل قوة أخرى منحه إياها الله. لا يُستعبَد لأي هوى أو رغبة. 

ذكَّر بولس الكورنثيين أن الرياضي يمارس ضبط النفس في كل شيء (كورنثوس الأولى 25:9). فقد قرّر هو ألاّ يقع تحت عبودية أي شيء (كورنثوس الأولى 12:6) فكان يقمع جسده ويخضعه، لئلاّ يُرفض بعدما كان يعظ للآخرين (كورنثوس الأولى 27:9).

المؤمن الحازم يتجنّب التخمة. إن كانت القهوة، أو الشاي، أو الكولا تسيطر عليه فيتخلّص من تلك العادة. يرفض أن يكون عبداً للتبغ بكل أشكاله. يتجنّب استعمال المهدّئات، أقراص النوم أو أي دواء آخر ما لم يكن بوصفة طبيّة ضرورية. يضبط أوقات نومه. إن كان يعاني من مشكلة الشهوة، يتعلّم أن يطرد الأفكار الغير طاهرة، يتركز في الأفكار النقية ويبقى مشغولاً بالأعمال البنّاءة. وبالنسبة له فإن كل إدمان على خطية يصيبه فهيو بمثابة جولياتٍ ينبغي أن يتغلّب عليه.

كثيراً ما نسمع المؤمنين يتذمّرون أنه لا يمكنهم التخلّص من عادة ما. روح الانهزام هذه نتيجتها الفشل الذريع. ويعني أن الروح القدس لا يستطيع أن يمنح النصر المطلوب. لكن الحقيقة هي أن غير المخلّصين، الذين ليس لهم الروح، يتمكنّون من التوقف عن التدخين أو القمار أو الأقسام فكم بالحري يسهل الأمر على المؤمنين القادرين على التخلّص من هذه الأمور بواسطة الروح الساكن فيهم!

ضبط النفس، مثل ثمار الروح الثمانية الأخرى، قوة فوق طبيعية. تُمكّن المؤمن من ممارسة الانضباط في نفسه بطرق لا تقارن مع غيرها. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 11 آذار




«كُنْ مُرَاضِياً لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعاً مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِئَلَّا يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ.» (متى 25:5) 

الدرس الأول الذي نتعلمه من هذه القطعة هو أنه لا يجوز للمؤمن أن يسرع لرفع دعوى قضائية. التوجه للقضاء ردّ فعل طبيعي لطلب الإنصاف في شكاوى وضرر. لكن على المؤمن أن ينقاد بحسب مبادئ أسمى من ردّ الفعل الطبيعي. إن مشيئة الله تفوق ميل الطبيعة.

تكتظ قاعات المحاكم اليوم بقضايا مختلفة مثل طلب التعويضات جراء حوادث، أو أضرار طبية، قضايا طلاق وميراث. وفي كثير من القضايا يُسرع الناس لتوكيل محام على أمل جمع ثروة بالسرعة الممكنة. لكن على المؤمنين أن يسوّوا قضاياهم بروح المحبة وليس بإقامة الدعاوى. وكما قال أحدهم: «إن توجهت للمعاملات القانونية، فتأكلك المعاملات القانونية وتدفع آخر فِلس بين يديك.»

أكيد أن الرابح من كل هذه الإجراءات هو المحامي، فأُجرته مضمونة. وقد وُصفت هذه العملية بالمدّعي وهو يمسك رأس بقرة، والمتهم يمسك بذيلها والمحامي يحلبها.

كورنثوس الأولى 6 يمنع المؤمنين من التوجه للمحاكم ضد مؤمن آخر. ينبغي أن يتوجهوا بشكواهم لشخص حكيم في الكنيسة. وحتى عليهم ان يتحملوا الخطأ والخديعة بدل أن يتوجهوا للقضاء في حضرة قاض في المحاكم العالمية. وهذا، على سبيل المثال، يلغي تماما قضايا الطلاق عند الزوجين المؤمنين.

لكن ماذا نقول عن القضايا ما بين مؤمن وغير مؤمن؟ ألا يحق للمؤمن أن يدافع عن حقوقه؟ الجواب على هذا هو أنه من الأفضل أن يتنازل عن حقوقه ليظهر عمل المسيح الذي يغيّر السلوك في حياة الفرد. لن يكون المؤمن بحاجة لحياة مقدّسة ليرفع قضية ضد مَن أخطأ إليه. لكنه يحتاج لحياة مقدّسة ليضع قضيّته بين يدي الرب ويستخدم القضية كفرصة للشهادة عن قوة المسيح التي تخلّص وتغيّر. ينبغي أن يسالم جميع الناس بقدر الإمكان (رومية 18:12).*​


----------



## happy angel (11 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 12 آذار



«بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ» (متى 40:25) 

يتضمّن هذا العدد تشجيعاً وتحذيراً في نفس الوقت. فكل ما نعمله مع إخوة يسوع يكون كأننّا عملنا له هو.

يمكننا أن نظهر اللطف للرب يسوع المسيح في كل يوم نظهر فيه اللطف لأحد إخوتنا المؤمنين. عندما نحسن استضافة رجال الله نكون كمن استضاف الرب في بيته. إن نُقِدّم لهم غرفة نومنا، يكون كأننا نقدّمها له. 

يتسابق الجميع ليعمل كل واحد ما يمكنه للمخلّص حين يأتي كملك الملوك وربّ الأرباب. لكنه عادة يأتي إلى بابك متواضعاً ومتخفّياً وهنا يضعنا في الإمتحان. نعامله بنفس الطريقة التي نعامل بها أحد إخوته الأصاغر.

زار أحد خُدّام الكلمة كنيسة على أمل أن يمنحوه فرصة ليشارك القديسين بكلمة من عند الرب. لم يكن هذا الخادم يتمتّع «بالكارزما» الشخصية وربما لم يتمتّع بأسلوب ديناميكي على المنبر. لكنّه كان خادماً للرب يحمل رسالة من الرب. فأخبره شيوخ الكنيسة أنهم لن يطلبوا منه أن يبقى ليكرز لهم في اجتماعاتهم واقترحوا عليه أن يتوجّه إلى كنيسة في حي السكّان السود. فسمع لنصيحتهم واستُقبل هناك بحفاوة وبدفء.

وخلال أسبوع الاجتماعات أصابته نوبة قلبية وفارق الحياة. فكان كأن الرب يقول للإخوة في الكنيسة التي رفضته، «ربما لم تريدوا أن تقبلوه، لكننّي قبلته أنا. لقد رفضتموني عندما رفضتموه.»

يخبر الشاعر إدوين ماركهام عن إسكافي جهّز نفسه لزيارة من الرب كان يحلم بها. لم يأت الرب أبداً. لكن عندما حضر أحد المتسوّلين، وضع الإسكافي حذاء في رجليه. وعندما جاءت امرأة مسنّة ساعدها الإسكافي وحمل عنها أغراضها وأعطاها طعاماً. وعندما جاء إليه طفل ضائع، أعاده الإسكافي إلى أمه.*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2011)

*رااااااااااااااائع يا أمى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *رااااااااااااااائع يا أمى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
> سلام ونعمه
> *​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## naro_lovely (12 مارس 2011)

*7lwa aweeeeeeeeee*​


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2011)

naro_lovely قال:


> *7lwa aweeeeeeeeee*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 13 آذار



«انْظُرُوا مَا تَسْمَعُونَ» (مرقس 24:4) 
يطلب إلينا الرب يسوع أن ننتبه بكل حذر لكل ما نسمع. نحن مسؤولون عمّا يدخل من آذاننا وكذلك نحن مسؤولون عن تطبيق ما نسمعه بالطرق الصحيحة. 

ينبغي ألاّ نصغي لما هو كذب صارخ. تنشر الِفرَق الهرطقية دعاية بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل. يبحثون عمّن يرغب في الاستماع لهم. يقول لنا يوحنا ألاّ نستقبل هؤلاء في بيوتنا ولا حتى نلقي عليهم التحية. إنهم ضد المسيح.

يجب ألا نصغي للخداع الهدّام. يخضع العديد من الطلاب في المعاهد والجامعات ومدارس اللاهوت يومياً بوابل من الشكوك والإنكار لكلمة الله. يستمعون إلى تفسيرات دنيويّة للعجائب وتفسيرات لا أساس لها للكتاب المقدس. يستحيل الجلوس والاستماع لهذه التعاليم الهدّامة دون التأثّر بها. يتنجّس ذهن الطالب حتى لو لم يتضرّر إيمانه. «أَيَأْخُذُ إِنْسَانٌ نَاراً فِي حِضْنِهِ وَلاَ تَحْتَرِقُ ثِيَابُهُ؟ أَوَ يَمْشِي إِنْسَانٌ عَلَى الْجَمْرِ وَلاَ تَكْتَوِي رِجْلاَهُ؟» (أمثال 27:6-28) كلاّ وكلاّ.

يجب ألا نصغي لإيحاءات غير طاهرة. إن أسوأ شكل من أشكال التلوث في عصرنا هو تلوث الذهن. القذارة، كلمة تصف بشكل جيد معظم الصحف، المجلات، الكتب، برامج الإذاعة والتلفزيون، الأفلام السينمائية وأحاديث البشر. والتعرض الدائم لمثل هذه، يشكّل خطراً على المؤمن، يُعرّضه لعدم تقدير ثقل الخطية. لكن ليس هذا هو الخطر الوحيد! عندما نختزن في عقولنا قصصاً فاسدة، تعود في وقت لاحق لتطاردنا في أقدس لحظاتنا.

ينبغي ألاّ نملأ أفكارنا بأمور غير ذات أهمية. الحياة قصيرة والعمل لا يمكنه الإنتظار. «ينبغي أن يكون كل شيء جديّ في عالمنا هذا.»

ومن ناحية أفضل، ينبغي أن نستمع بانتباه لكلمة الله. فكلّما ملأنا أفكارنا بكلمة الله وأطعنا إدراكنا المقدّس، يزداد تغيّرنا إلى صورة المسيح ويزداد انفصالنا عن التلوث الأخلاقي في بيئتنا.​*​


----------



## happy angel (13 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 14 آذار



«فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ تَسْمَعُونَ» (لوقا 18:8)


 المسألة في المسيحية هي ليست ما تسمع فقط، بل أيضاً كيف تسمع. لا يمكن الإستماع لكلمة الله بروح من اللامبالاة. يمكن أن نقرأ الكتاب المقدس كما نقرأ أي كتاب آخر، غير آبهين أن الله القدير يتكلم لنا من خلاله. 

يمكن أن نستمع بروح الانتقاد. وهنا نثمّن القدرة العقلية البشرية فوق الكتاب المقدس. نقرأ بنظرة الديّان للكتاب المقدس بدل أن ندع الكتاب المقدس يديننا. 

يمكن أن نقرأ الكتاب المقدس بروح العصيان. عندما نقرأ بعض الأعداد التي تعالج مطالب التلمذة أو خضوع المرأة أو غطاء رأسها، نغضب قليلاً ونرفض الإطاعة كلياً.

ممكن أن نكون ضعيفي الذاكرة، نشبه ذلك الرجل الموصوف في رسالة يعقوب «نَاظِراً وَجْهَ خِلْقَتِهِ فِي مِرْآةٍ، فَإِنَّهُ نَظَرَ ذَاتَهُ وَمَضَى، وَلِلْوَقْتِ نَسِيَ مَا هُوَ» (يعقوب 23:1-24).

ربما أكبر فئات المجتمع هم السامعون المتجمّدو الإحساس. لقد استمع هؤلاء لكلمة الله على مدى فترات طويلة حتى أصبحوا غير حساسين. يصغون للمواعظ بطريقة ميكانيكية. أصبحت عندهم أصواتاً روتينية. آذانهم صارت مهترئة. وصار توجههم كمن يقولون، «ماذا عندك لي من جديد لم أسمعه من قبل؟» كلما نسمع كلمة الله أكثر دون طاعتها، نزداد صمماً ذهنياً.

إن أفضل طريق هي أن نستمع بروح الاحترام والطاعة والجدية. ينبغي أن نتقدّم للكتاب المقدس بتصميم مسُبق لنعمل ما يقول لنا حتى ولو كان غيرنا لا يفعل ذلك. الحكيم هو ذاك الذي لا يسمع فقط بل يعمل أيضاً. يبحث الله عن أناس يرتعدون من كلامه (أشعياء 2:66).

امتدح بولس الرسول أهل تسالونيكي لأنهم سمعوا كلمة الله ولم يقبلوها «كَكَلِمَةِ أُنَاسٍ، بَلْ كَمَا هِيَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ كَكَلِمَةِ اللهِ» (تسالونيكي الأولى 13:2). وهكذا ينبغي لنا أن نكون حذرين كيف نسمع. *​


----------



## happy angel (15 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 15 آذار




«فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي فَهَذَا يُخَلِّصُهَا» (لوقا24:9) 

كمؤمنين، هنالك أسلوبان لنسلك بحسبهما في حياتنا. يمكننا أن نُخلّص أو نُهلك ذواتنا عن قصد لأجل المسيح.

الأمر الطبيعي هو محاولة تخليص ذواتنا. يمكن أن نعيش حياة مركزها ذواتنا، محاولين أن نحمي أنفسنا من المجهود ومن المشاكل. يمكننا أن نخطّط بحذر شديد لنحمي أنفسنا من الصدمات، من الخسائر، ومتجنّبين المتاعب. يصبح بيتنا كقلعة خاصة على مدخلها لافتة تقول «ممنوع الدخول». المنزل للعائلة فقط مع قليل من الضيافة للآخرين. قراراتنا مبنية على كيفية تأثيرها علينا فقط. لا ننفّذ مشاريعنا إن كانت تتضمن العمل أو النفقة لمساعدة الآخرين. نكرّس جهوداً غير عادية للحفاظ على صحتنا الشخصية، ونرفض أي خدمة تتطلب منا سهر الليالي أو الاتصال بمرضى خوفا من أي أخطار جسدية. نهتم كثيراً بمظهرنا الشخصي أكثر ممّا نهتم بحاجات مَن هُم حولنا. وباختصار نعيش كعبيد لأجسادنا التي بعد سنين قصيرة يأكلها الدود ما لم يأت الرب أولاً.

عند محاولة خلاص أنفسنا، نخسرها. نقاسي آلام البؤس من وجودنا الأناني ونخسر بركات الرب من الحياة لأجل الغير. 

أفضل بديل هو أن تخسر حياتك لأجل المسيح. هذه حياة خدمة وتضحية. ينبغي ألاّ نحيد عن واجبنا بحجة محافظتنا على حياتنا بكل ثمن. هنالك منطق في تسليم أرواحنا وأجسادنا لِلّه ليعمل بها. نحسبه فرح عظيم أن نقضي حياتنا لأجله. بيتنا مفتوح، أملاكنا للنفقة، ووقتنا تحت تصرّفُ كل مَن هُم بحاجة إليه. 

وهكذا عندما نسكب حياتنا لأجل المسيح وللآخرين، نجد الحياة الحقيقية. عند خسارة حياتنا نكون بالواقع نُخلّصها. *​


----------



## happy angel (15 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 16 آذار



«لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ» (لوقا 26:19) 
تعني كلمة «عنده» في بداية هذا العدد أكثر ما تعنيه حيازة ممتلكات. تتضمّن فكرة إطاعة ما تعلّمناه واستخدام ما قد أُعطينا. وبكلمات أخرى، ليس الكلام عما نملك فقط بل كيف نستخدم ما نملك. 

إليك هذا المبدأ في دراسة الكتاب المقدس. بينما نتبع النور الذي قبلناه يزيدنا الله نوراً. الشخص الذي يتقدّم أكثر في الحياة المسيحية هو ذاك الذي يقررّ أن يعمل بما يعلّمه الكتاب المقدس، حتى لو لم يرَ غيره يفعل ذلك. المسألة ليست مقدار الذكاء الذي يمتلكه شخص ما. المهم مقدار الطاعة. تفتح كلمة الله كنوزها لصاحب القلب المطيع. قال هوشع النبي، «لِنَعْرِفْ فَلْنَتَتَبَّعْ لِنَعْرِفَ الرَّبَّ» (هوشع 3:6). فكلمّا مارسنا أكثر ما تعلّمناه، كلما أعلن الله لنا أكثر فأكثر. معلومات تتبعها تطبيقات تقود إلى الكثرة. معلومات دون تطبيقات تؤدّي إلى الخمول.

ينطبق هذا المبدأ أيضاً على الهبات والمواهب. الرجل الذي تضاعفت وزنته عشرة أضعاف أُعطي سُلطة على عشر مدن، والذي زادت وزنته خمسة أضعاف أُعطي سُلطة على خمس مدن (متى 25: 19-26).

هذا يظهر لنا أن قيامنا بمسؤولياتنا بصورة صحيحة يُكافأ بامتيازات ومسؤوليات أعظم. الذي لم يعمل شيئاً بوزنته فقد فقدها. لذلك فإن أولئك الذين يرفضون استخدام ما عندهم لأجل الرب يخسرون المقدرة تدريجياًّ بعمل ذلك. «نخسر إن كنّا لا نستعمل.»

عندما لا نستعمل عضواً من أعضاء جسدنا، يضمر ويتعطّل كلياً. بالاستعمال المستمر يحدث التطور العادي. وهذا ينطبق على الحياة الروحية. إن دَفنّا موهبتنا، إما عن كسل أو عن خجل، نجد أن الله قد وضعنا على الرفّ ويستخدم آخرين بدلاً مناّ.

لذلك من المهم جداً أن نطيع فِكر الكتاب، نطالب بالمواعيد ونستخدم المقدرات التي أعطانا الله.​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2011)

*


			لذلك من المهم جداً أن نطيع فِكر الكتاب، نطالب بالمواعيد ونستخدم المقدرات التي أعطانا الله.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


راااائع يا أمى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
​*​


----------



## happy angel (15 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> 
> راااائع يا أمى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> ​*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (16 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 17 آذار



«لاَ تَكُونُوا كَفَرَسٍ أَوْ بَغْلٍ بِلاَ فَهْمٍ» (مزمور 9:32) 


يبدو لي أن الفرس والبغل يمثلان وجهتي نظر خاطئتين يمكن أن نتبنّاهما عندما نطلب إرشاد الله. يريد الفرس أن يعدو إلى الأمام بينما البغل يبتغي التأخّر. يبدو أن الحصان غير صبور ذا روح عالية ومندفعاً. والبغل، من الناحية الثانية، عنيد، لا يلين وكسول. يقول كاتب المزمور أن لا فهم عند كِليَهما. ينبغي السيطرة عليهما بالشكيمة والكبح، وإلاّ لن يقتربا من صاحبهما. 

عندما يُعلن الله لنا إرادته، يريدنا أن نكون حسّاسين لقيادته، غير مندفعين بحكمتنا وغير مترددين. 

إليك بعض القواعد التي تساعدك في هذه الناحية.

عندما يؤكّد لك الله أرادته على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود. كما قال في كلمته: «تَقُومَ كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ عَلَى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثةٍ» (متى 16:18). يمكن أن يكون بين هؤلاء الشهود آيةً من الكتاب المقدس ومشورة من مؤمنين أو تجمُّع الظروف بطريقة عجيبة. إن تحصل على إشارتين أو ثلاثة منفصلات، عما يريده منك، فلا يُساورك شك أو قلق.

إن كنت تطلب إرشاد الله ولم تحصل على أي منه، فيكون إرشاد الله لك أن تلزم مكانك. وكما يُقال «ظلمة الذهاب نور للبقاء.»

إنتظر حتى يتّضح الإرشاد وإلاّ فيكون رفضك عصياناً. مُنع بنو إسرائيل من الرحيل حتى يتحرّك أمامهم عامود النار والسحابة. لا حاجة للتفكير من جهتهم ولا عُذر للقيام بعمل تلقائي. كانت مسؤوليتّهم أن يرحلوا فقط عندما تتحرك السحابة لا قبل ذلك ولا بعده.

وأخيراً، ليملك في قلوبكم سلام المسيح. وكما يقول كولوسي 15:3 عندما يرشدك الله حقاً، يؤثر في تفكيرك وفي عواطفك ليكون عندك سلام في الطريق الصحيح ولا سلام في الطريق الآخر.

إن نكون راغبين في معرفة مشيئة الله وإطاعتها بسرعة فلن تكون هناك حاجة لشكيمة ولجام تأديب من الله. *​


----------



## happy angel (18 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 18 آذار



«لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضاً» (فيلبي 4:2) 


كلمة «الآخرين» هي مفتاح الأصحاح الثاني من الرسالة إلى أهل فيلبي. لقد عاش الرب يسوع المسيح لأجل الآخرين. عاش بولس الرسول لأجل الآخرين. كذلك تيموثاوس وأبفراس. وهكذا ينبغي أن نحيا نحن أيضاً لأجل الآخرين. 

نحن مدعوّون لنقوم بهذا ليس فقط لأنه العمل الصحيح بل لأجل مصلحتنا أيضاً. ربما يكون الثمن غالياً أحياناً في الحياة لأجل الآخرين، ولكن الثمن أكبر إن لم نقم بهذا العمل.

يَكثُر في مجتمعنا الناس الذين يعيشون لأجل مصالحهم الشخصية. فبدل أن ينشغلوا بخدمة الآخرين، يقبعوا حزانى في بيوتهم. يفكّرون بكل ألم ووجع مهما كان خفيفاً ويصابون بوسواس الأمراض المزمنة. وفي انعزالهم يتذمرّون أنه ليس مَن يهتم بهم وسرعان ما يقعون فريسة للشفقة على أنفسهم. يفكّرون أكثر فأكثر بأنفسهم حتى يصابوا بالإحباط. فتصبح حياتهم حياة كبت تعج بالفزع المظلم. يذهبون إلى الطبيب ويبدأون بابتلاع كميّات من كبسولات الدواء التي لا يمكنها علاج التركيز على الذات. ثم يبدأون بزيارة الطبيب النفسي ليجدوا بعض الراحة لضجرهم وتعبهم في الحياة.

أفضل علاج لمثل هؤلاء الناس هو حياة خدمة الآخرين. هنالك من لا يستطيعون مغادرة بيوتهم وبحاجة لمن يزورهم. هؤلاء هم المُسنوّن الذين بحاجة إلى أصدقاء. هنالك مستشفيات بحاجة لمساعدة من متطوّعين. يوجد أناس يفرحون لإستلام رسالة أو بطاقة معايدة. هنالك مبشّرون ينتظرون أخباراً من الوطن (أو ربما يحتاجون لبعض الأوراق الخضراء لإزهاء المنظر). هنالك مَن هم بحاجة للخلاص ومؤمنون بحاجة للتعليم.

وباختصار، لا يوجد أي عذر لأي شخص ليكون ضجراً. هنالك ما يكفي من العمل لملء حياة كل شخص بعمل مفيد منتج. وفي كل عملية في الحياة لأجل الآخرين نوسّع دائرة الأصدقاء، نجعل حياتنا أكثر متعة، ونجد تحقيق ذاتنا سروراً. قال ديرهام، «القلب المليء بمحبة الآخرين قلّما ينغمس في أحزانه أو يتسمّم بالشفقة الذاتية.»

ليت شعارنا يكون الآخرين. ساعدني ربّي أن أحيا للآخرين لكي أحيا مثلك. *​


----------



## happy angel (18 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 19 آذار



«إِلْعَنُوا مِيرُوزَ قَالَ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ. إلْعَنُوا سَاكِنِيهَا لَعْناً, لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَأْتُوا لِمَعُونَةِ الرَّبِّ, مَعُونَةِ الرَّبِّ بَيْنَ الْجَبَابِرَةِ» (قضاة 23:5) 


تُكرَّر ترنيمة النبيّة دبورة لعنة ميروز لأن سكانها وقفوا على الحياد بينما كان بنو إسرائيل يقاتلون الكنعانيين.

سِبط رأوبين وقعوا تحت التوبيخ أيضاً: كانت نواياهم حسنة لكنهم لم يفارقوا مراعي قطعانهم. جلعاد وآشير ودان ذُكروا باحتقار لعدم مشاركتهم.

قال دانتي، «أسخن الأماكن في الجحيم محجوزة للذين يحافظون على الحياد في زمن الأزمات الأخلاقية.»
نفس الأفكار مدوّنة في سِفر الأمثال حيث نقرأ، «أَنْقِذِ الْمُنْقَادِينَ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ وَالْمَمْدُودِينَ لِلْقَتْلِ. لاَ تَمْتَنِعْ. إِنْ قُلْتَ: «هُوَذَا لَمْ نَعْرِفْ هَذَا» أَفَلاَ يَفْهَمُ وَازِنُ الْقُلُوبِ وَحَافِظُ نَفْسِكَ أَلاَ يَعْلَمُ؟ فَيَرُدُّ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ مِثْلَ عَمَلِهِ» (أمثال 24: 11-12).

ماذا نعمل لو قام اضطهاد كبير على بعض المسيحيين، وكان يُنزَل عقاب شديد على كل من يساعدهم أو يخبئهم، هل نرحب بهم في بيوتنا؟ ماذا نعمل؟ 

لنأخذ مثالاً حياً من عصرنا الحاضر. لنفترض أنك كنت مديراً لمنظمة مسيحية حيث يتم إقناع أحد الموظفين الأوفياء ليُرضي مديراً آخر يتمتّع بثروة مالية وذي تأثير. عندما يتم جمع الأصوات، هل ستبقى صامتاً وتجلس هادئاً؟

لنفرض أنك كنت عضوا في السنهدريم عند محاكمة يسوع، أو عند الصليب عندما صُلب. هل كنا سنقف على الحياد أم كنا سنقف إلى جانبه ونؤيّده؟

«السكوت ليس دائماً من ذهب، في بعض الأحيان يكون فقط لونه أصفر.»*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2011)

> «السكوت ليس دائماً من ذهب، في بعض الأحيان يكون فقط لونه أصفر.»


*جمييييييييل يا أمى
ميرسى كتييييييييير للتاملات الروحية المفيدة دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## happy angel (18 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *جمييييييييل يا أمى
> ميرسى كتييييييييير للتاملات الروحية المفيدة دى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (22 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 20 آذار




«يا أبي، أخطأتُ. « (لوقا 21:15) 

بعد أن عاد الإبن الضالّ تائباً ركض والده لملاقاته، سقط على عنقه وقبّله. لم يكن من العدل منح المغفرة قبل التوبة أوّلاً. يقول المبدأ الكتابي «وَإِنْ تَابَ فَاغْفِرْ لَهُ» (لوقا 3:17).

لا يوجد أي دليل على أن الأب قد أرسل معونة للإبن الضال طالما كان في البلاد البعيدة. لو عمل كذلك لكان بهذا يعيق عمل الله في الحياة المتمرّدة. كان هدف الرب أن يصل العاصي إلى أسفل الدرجات. كان يعلم أَنّ على الإبن أن يصل إلى نهاية نفسه، لن يرفع بصره حتى يصل أوّلاً إلى الأٍسفل. وكلّما أسرع في الوصول إلى الإنحدار كان استعداده للانكسار أسرع. وهكذا كان على الوالد أن يسلّم أمر ابنه لله وينتظر حتى الأزمة القصوى.

هذا أصعب عمل على الوالدين وخاصة على الأمهات. الميل الطبيعي هو أن نحمي الإبن العاصي أو الإبنة من كل خطر يرسله الله. لكن كل ما يفعله هؤلاء الوالدان هو إعاقة قصد الرب وتمديد فترة الألم لحبيبهم.

قال سبيرجن مرّة، «المحبة الحقيقية للذين يخطئون ليست بمشاركتهم في خطئهم بل بالمحافظة على الولاء للمسيح في كل شيء.» المحبة ليست الإنغماس مع الشخص في شروره. بل بالحري إعادة الشخص إلى الرب والصلاة، «يا رب، أرجعه، مهما يكن الثمن.»

أحد الأخطاء الكبيرة التي اقترفها داود كانت إعادة أبشالوم قبل أن تكون هناك توبة. ولم يمر وقت طويل حتى بدأ أبشالوم يكسب قلوب بعض الناس ويتآمر معلناً الثورة ضد أبيه. وأخيراً طرد والده من أورشليم ونصَّبَ نفسه ملكاً بدلاً منه. وحتى عندما خرج على رأس جيش ليقضي على داود، أمر داود رجاله ألاّ يقتلوا أبشالوم في المعركة. لكن يوآب اعتقد أنه من الأفضل أن يعمل العكس فقام بقتل أبشالوم.

الوالدان المستعداّن أن يتحمّلا رؤية الله يسوق حياة ابنهما أو ابنتهما إلى حظيرة الخنازير يوفّران على أنفسهما حزناً أعظم. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (22 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 21 آذار





«لأَنَّ غَضَبَ الإِنْسَانِ يَحْمَدُكَ. بَقِيَّةُ الْغَضَبِ تَتَمَنْطَقُ بِهَا» (مزمور10:76) 


إحدى ميزات التاريخ البشري العجيبة هي الطريقة التي بها يجعل الله غضب الإنسان يسبّحه. منذ السقوط يهز الإنسان قبضته ضد الله، ضد أخيه الإنسان وضد نفسه. وبدل أن يحكم الله في الحال على غضب كهذا، يترك الله الإنسان أن يجد الحل بنفسه، ويحصد المجد لنفسه والبركات لشعبه.

لقد قامت مجموعة من الرجال بالتآمر على أخيهم، باعوه لقافلة من البدو الذين أخذوه إلى مصر. رفّعه الله نائباً لفرعون ومخلّصاً لأهله. وذكّر يوسف إخوته لاحقاً بقوله: «انْتُمْ قَصَدْتُمْ لِي شَرّا أمَّا اللهُ فَقَصَدَ بِهِ خَيْراً» (تكوين 20:50).

لقد جلب غضب هامان على اليهود دماراً لنفسه ومديحاً لمن أراد إهلاكهم.

رُميَ ثلاثة فتيان عبرانيّين في أتون النار الساخن حتى أنه أحرق الذين رموهم فيه. لكن خرج الفتيان من الأتون دون أي أذى وحتى رائحة الدخان لم تعلق بهم. فأصدر الملك الوثني أمراً بقتل كل من يقول كلمة ضد إله اليهود.

أُلقي دانيال في جب الأسود لأنه صلّى فقط لإله السماء. لكن كانت نتيجة خلاصه العجيب صدور تشريع من الملك الوثني يأمر بإحترام إله دانيال. 

في عصر العهد الجديد، نتج عن اضطهاد الكنيسة انتشار سريع للبشارة. كانت بذور إيمان بولس في استشهاد استيفانوس. نتج عن سجن بولس أربع رسائل أصبحت جزءاً من الكتاب المقدس.

وفيما بعد، كان رماد جان هاس الذي ذُرَّ في النهر، ولم يتأخّر سريان الإنجيل إلى حيث جرى ماء النهر. 
مزّق بعض الناس الكتاب المقدس ورموا أوراقه في الهواء. لكن التقط أحدهم عن طريق العناية الإلهيّة ورقة منه، قرأها وخلص بطريقة مجيدة. يستهزىء العديدون بالمجيء الثاني للرب يسوع وبهذا يتمّمون النبوة القائلة بظهور المستهزئين في آخر الأيام (بطرس الثانية 3: 4،3). 

وهكذا فإن الله يحوّل غضب الإنسان مجداً له ومن لا يمجّده يُكبَح. 

*​


----------



## happy angel (22 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 22 آذار


«قَدْ أَحْسَنْتَ بِكَوْنِهِ فِي قَلْبِكَ» (الملوك الأول 18:8)

 كان بناء هيكل للرب يهوه من أقوى رغبات قلب داود. وقد أرسل الله كلمة لداود بعدم سماحه له ببناء الهيكل لأنه كان رجل حرب، لكن الرب أضاف وقال كلمات مهمة، «قد أحسنت بكونه في قلبك.»

ويتضح من هذا أن الله يحسب الرغبة كالقيام بالعمل عندما لا نكون قادرين على تنفيذ رغباتنا لأجله. لا ينطبق هذا في حال فشلنا في العمل بسبب مماطلتنا أو خمولنا إذ لا تكفي الرغبة هنا. وكما قيل فإن شوارع الجحيم مرصوفة بالنوايا الحسنة. لكن هنالك مناسبات عديدة في الحياة المسيحية عندما نريد أن نعمل شيئاً نرضي الله لكن تمنعنا ظروف خارجة عن إرادتنا. فمثلاً مؤمن حديث يريد أن يعتمد لكن والديه يمنعانه عن ذلك.

في هذه الحالة، يحسب الله عدم عمّاده كعمّاد لحين مغادرته البيت وعندها يستطيع إطاعة الله إذ أصبح غير خاضع لمشيئة والديه. ترغب زوجة مؤمنة أن تحضر جميع اجتماعات الكنيسة المحلية لكن زوجها السكير يصر على بقائها في البيت. يكافؤها الرب لإطاعة زوجها أوّلاً وكذلك لرغبتها في مشاركة الآخرين في العبادة. بدأت إحدى الأخوات المسنّات تبكي عندما رأت غيرها يقدّمون الطعام في أحد المؤتمرات. 

لقد كانت في السنوات السابقة تفرح جداً بهذه الخدمة لكنها الآن لا تتمكن جسدياً من ذلك. تنال من الله مكافأة ثمينة لأجل دموعها بينما يخدم الآخرون. مَن يَعلم كم عدد اِلأشخاص المستعدّين للخدمة في حقول التبشير لكنهم غير قادرين على السفر خارج مدينتهم؟ الله يَعلم وسوف يُكافئ كل هذه الطموحات المقدّسة في يوم دينونة كرسي المسيح. ينطبق هذا المبدأ أيضاً على العطاء. يستثمر الكثيرون وبكل تضحية في عمل الرب ويتمنّون لو استطاعوا تقديم أكثر ممّا يقدّمون. وسيُظهر في السِفر أنهم قدموا الكثير. المرضى، المقعدون، طريحو الفراش والمسنّون لا يُحرمون من مراكز الشرف لأنهم لا يستطيعون أكثر «لا يديننا الرب برحمته بحسب إنجازاتنا فقط بل بحسب أحلامنا.» ​*​


----------



## happy angel (22 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 23 آذار




«وَلاَ أُصْعِدُ لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِي مُحْرَقَاتٍ مَجَّانِيَّةً» (صموئيل الثاني 24:24)

 أمر الله داود أن يقدّم له محرقة حيث توقف الوبأ، فتبرّع أرونة اليبوسي ببيدره وبثيران وبالحطب للنار. لكن أصّر داود أن يشتري هذه المواد جميعها. فلن يقدّم للرب شيئاً لم يكلّفه ثمناً. 

نعرف أن الإنسان يحصل على الإيمان مجّاناً لكن ينبغي أن نعلم أيضاً أن حياة التلمذة الحقّة تكّلف كثيراً. «الديانة التي لا تكلّف شيئاً لا تساوي شيئاً.» كثيراً ما يتقرّر مدى التزامنا باعتبارات الراحة، التكاليف والفُرص. أجل، نذهب لحضور اجتماع الصلاة إن لم نكن مُتعَبين أو لا نعاني من آلام في رؤوسنا. 

نقبل أن نعلّم صفاً للكتاب المقدس ما لم يتعارض مع نزهتنا في الجبال في نهاية الأسبوع. ربما نشعر بالإرتباك عندما نصلّي في العلن، أو نعطي شهادتنا، أو نبشر بالإنجيل - لذلك نبقى صامتين. لا رغبة لدينا للمساعدة في طاقم طوارئ خوفاً من انتقال عدوى مرض أو حشرات إلينا. نقفل على أي فكرة للعمل في حقل تبشيري فزعاً من الأفاعي والعناكب. كثيراً ما تكون تقدماتنا عبارة عن فُتات بدل أن يكون تضحية. 

نعطي ما لا نحتاج إليه. بعكس الأرملة التي أعطت كل مالها. تتوقّف استضافتنا على مقدار التكلفة وعدم الراحة وفوضى البيت – بعكس رابح النفوس الذي قال أنّ كل سجّادة في البيت تحمل بُقعاً من سكّيرين تقيّأوا عليها. ينتهي استعدادنا لنكون جاهزين لخدمة مَن هم بحاجة عندما نضطجع لننام على فراشنا المريح. بعكس المسن الذي كان مستعدا أن يستيقظ في أي وقت ليقدم أية مساعدة روحية أو مادية لمن يطرُق بابه. غالبا ما نتبرّم ونتساءَل عندما يأتينا صوت المسيح، «ما الذي أربحه من هذا؟» أو «هل أستفيد من هذا؟» لكن السؤال المهمّ هو: «هل هذه التقدمة ستكلّفني حقاً؟» لقد قال أحدهم: «مِن المفضّل في الحياة الروحية أن تكلّفنا الأمور من أن تَدفَع لنا.» عندما نفكّر بالتكاليف التي دفعها فادينا، فيجب ألا نبخل عليه بشيء من التضحيات والتكاليف بالمقابل. 

عندما نتذكّر ما دفع مخلّصنا مقابل فدائنا، يبدو كل ما نمسكه عنه من ثمن أو تضحية تافهاً لا قيمة له.​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى يا امى للتاملات الراااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## happy angel (23 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى يا امى للتاملات الراااااااائعة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (23 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الخميس 24 آذار



«وَلَكِنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا أُعْطِيَتِ النِّعْمَةُ حَسَبَ قِيَاسِ هِبَةِ الْمَسِيحِ» (أفسس 7:4)

 ينبغي أن نتذكّر دائماً أن الرب يعطينا القوة اللازمة لنقوم بالعمل الذي يطلبه منّا. تتضمّن جميع وصاياه مَنحَ المقدرة حتى ولو كانت في مجال المستحيل.

قال يثرون لموسى نسيبه، «إن فعلت هذا الأمر وأوصاك الله تستطيع القيام» (خروج 23:18). وكما قال ساندرز، «يعلّمنا المبدأ أنّ الله يتحمّل كل المسؤولية ليمنح القّوة لخادمه ليتمّم المهمّة التي عيَّنه لأجلها.»


التقى الرب يسوع خلال خدمته مع مشلولين (متى 6:9، يوحنا 9:5). وفي كِلتا المناسبتين قال لكل منهما أن يقوم ويحمل سريره. وبينما أطاعا، دبّت القوة في أعضائهما العاجزة.

عرف بطرس أنه يستطيع السير على الماء إذا دعاه الرب ليمشي على الماء. وحالما قال له يسوع «تعال» خرج بطرس من السفينة ومشى على الماء.

لم يكن باستطاعة الرجل ذي اليد اليابسة أن يمدّها، لكن عندما قال له الرب أن يمدّها، فعل ذلك وعادت يده سليمة.

كان من غير المعقول أن يأكل خمسة آلاف رجل من بعض الأرغفة والسمك. لكن عندما قال يسوع للتلاميذ «أعطوهم ليأكلوا،» أصبح كل شيء ممكناً.

رقد لعازر في القبر أربعة أياّم وعندما ناداه يسوع، «لعازر، هلمّ خارجاً» صاحَب الأمر القوة اللازمة، فقام لعازر وخرج من القبر.

ينبغي أن نطاِلب بهذا الحق. عندما يدعونا الله يجب ألاّ نعتذر بأننّا لا نستطيع القيام بالعمل. إن أمَرَنا القيام بعملٍ ما فهو يزوِّدنا بالقدرة على ذلك. لقد قال أحدهم: «لن تقودك مشيئة الله إلى حيث لا تقوّيك نعمته.» 
ويصحّ القول أنه مَهما يطلب الله فهو الذي يدفع الثمن. ينبغي ألاّ نهتم بالماديات إن كنّا متأكدّين من قيادته. فهو يُجهّز.

الإله الذي شقّ البحر الأحمر ونهر الأردن لكي يعبر شعبه هو هو نفسه اليوم. لا يزال يعمل ليزيل المستحيلات عندما يطيعه شعبه. لا يزال يعطي النعمة اللازمة لكل ما يطلبه منّا. لا يزال يعمل في كل من مشيئته ومسرّته. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (24 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الجمعه 25 آذار




«فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ» (تكوين 1:1) 

هذا شعار نافع لحياتنا إن كنّا نقرأ هذه الكلمات الثلاث من العدد الأوّل من سِفر التكوين. «في البدء...الله»، «أوّلاً الله.»

نرى هذا الشعار في الوصية الأولى حيث تقول، «لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي.» لا أحد ولا شيء ينبغي أن يأخذ مكان الإله الحقيقي والله الحي. 

نرى هذا التعليم في قصة إيليا والأرملة التي كان لديها كفاية من الدقيق والزيت لعمل رغيف أخير لها ولابنها. (ملوك الأول 12:17). فاجأها إيليا بقوله: «اعْمَلِي لِي مِنْهَا كَعْكَةً صَغِيرَةً» لم يكن هذا أنانية مع أنه يبدو كذلك. كان إيليا يُمثلّ الله. فكان يقول، «ضعي الله أوّلاً ولن يخيب ظنكّ بأن يزوّدك كل ضروريات الحياة.»

علَّم الرب يسوع المسيح نفس الشيء بعد قرون من الزمن. ففي الموعظة على الجبل قال، «لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرّهُ وَهَذهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ» (متى 33:6). ملكوت الله وبرّه هما الأولوية المركزية في الحياة. 

وقد شدّد الرب على هذه الدعوة في لوقا 26:14، «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَلاَ يُبْغِضُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَامْرَأَتَهُ وَأَوْلاَدهُ وَإِخْوَتَهُ وَأَخَوَاتِهِ حَتَّى نَفْسَهُ أَيْضاً فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً» يجب أن يكون للمسيح المكان الأول.

لكن كيف نضع الله أولاً؟ عندنا اهتمامات كثيرة. نهتم بعائلتنا. عندنا عمل أو وظيفة. عندنا العديد من الواجبات تنتظرنا لتلتهم وقتنا ومصادرنا. نضع الله أولاً عندما نحبّه بمحبة لا تساويها محّبة أخرى وعندما نستخدم كل ما يعطينا، إنّنا وكلاء له متمسّكين فقط بالأشياء التي يمكن استخدامها في كل ما يتعلّق بالملكوت. نعطي الأولوية للأمور ذات الأهمية الأبدية، متذكّرين أنه حتى الأشياء الصالحة يمكن أن تكون عدوي الأفضل. 

تكمن مصلحة الإنسان في العلاقة الصحيحة مع الله. العلاقة الصحيحة هي عندما يُعطى الله المكان الأول.

ومع أن الإنسان يُعطي الله المكان الأول إلاّ أنه يواجه بعض المشاكل، لكنه يجد المتعة والإكتفاء في هذه الحياة. لكن عندما يضع الله في الدرجة الثانية في حياته، فسوف لا يحصل إلاّ على الصعوبات والبؤس. *​


----------



## besm alslib (27 مارس 2011)

​*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 



* الاحد 27 - 03-2011 *


*«اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ» **(يوحنا 8:3)*​

*
*


*روح الله له السيادة. يتحرّك كما يشاء. نحاول أحياناً أن نضعه في قالبنا الخاص، لكن تفشل جميع محاولاتنا. *

*ألقاب عديدة للروح القدس ومنها أسماء سوائل – ريح، نار، زيت، وماء. نحاول أن نمسك هذه الأشياء في أيدينا، لكن دون جدوى. *

*لا يقوم الروح القدس في عمله بأي خطأ، ولكنه في مجالات  أخرى يحتفظ لنفسه بِحقّ العمل بطرق استثنائية وغير عادية. مثلاً: مع أن  الله قد عيّن الرجل رأساً، لا يمكننا القول أن الروح القدس لا يمكنه، إذا  أراد، أن يُقيمَ دبّورة نبيّةً لتقود شعب الله.*

*في أيام العُسر يسمح الروح القدس بسلوك غير مقبول عادة.  وهكذا فقد سمح لداود ورجاله أن يأكلوا من خبز الوجوه الذي كان محفوظاً  لإطعام الكهنة فقط. وكذلك تم تبرير عمل التلاميذ عندما قطفوا السنابل في  يوم السبت.*

*يقول الناس أنه يوجد في سِفر أعمال الرسل أسلوب معيَّن ومعروف للبشارة، لكن الأسلوب الوحيد الذي أجده هو سيادة الروح القدس. *

*لم يتبع التلاميذ وغيرهم كتاباً مُعيَّناً، لقد ساروا وراء إرشاد الروح الذي كان في معظم الأحيان مُغايراً لإملاءات المنطق.*

*فمثلاً نرى الروح يقود فيلبّس ليترُك انتعاشاً ناجحاً في السامرة لكي يشهد لوزير الحبشة الوحيد على طريق غزة.*

*يجب أن نَحتَرِز في أيامنا من الإملاء على الروح القدس  بما يُمكنه أو لا يُمكنه أن يعمل. نَعلَم أنه لن يعمل أبداً أي خطية. لكن  في نواح أخرى يمكن الإعتماد عليه ليعمل الغير عادي. الروح القدس غير محدود  في مجموعة من الأساليب وغير مرتبط بالطرق التقليدية في عمل الأشياء. عنده  طريقته الخاصة للإحتجاج على الشكليّات والتقاليد والسُبات الروحي، هذا  يتمثّل بإقامة حركات جديدة بقوة متجدّدة. لذلك ينبغي أن نكون منفتحين لعمل  هذا السيّد، الروح القدس، ولا نجلس في الهوامش موجّهين الإنتقادات. *
​


----------



## happy angel (27 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 28 آذار



«الْبُغْضَةَ الَّتِي أَبْغَضَهَا إِيَّاهَا كَانَتْ أَشَدَّ مِنَ الْمَحَبَّةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّهَا إِيَّاهَا» (صموئيل الثاني 15:13)


 كان أمنون يتحرّق شهوة لأخته غير الشقيقة، ثامار. كانت جميلة وقد صمّم أن يأخذها لنفسه. كان مُحبطاً لِعلمِه أن ما يريد القيام به كان ممنوعاً في ناموس الله. لكن كانت الشهوة تأكله ولم يعطِ إهتماماً لأي أمر آخر.

فإدّعى أنه مريض، وقهرها إلى فراشه واغتصبها. كان مستعداً أن يضحّي بكل شيء مقابل لحظة شهوة. 
لكن انقلبت الشهوة بعد ذلك إلى كراهية، بعد أن استغلّها بأنانية. احتقرها ومن الممكن أنه تمنى لو لم يرها أبداً. أمر بطردها من البيت وأوصد الباب خلفها.

هذه المسرحية من التاريخ لا تزال تُمارس كل يوم. في مجتمعنا المتداعي، قد تم النزوح عن القيم الأخلاقية. أصبح ممارسة الجنس قبل الزواج مقبولاً وعادياً. يعيش الإثنان معاً دون مراسم زواج. سُمح قانونياً بالدعارة. أصبحت اللوطية أسلوب حياة بديل ومقبول.

الشباب والبالغون يرون شخصاً فيحبونه وهذا يكفيهم. لا يقيمون أي اعتبار لناموس أعلى. ولا يردعهم أي نهي. مصمّمين على عمل ما يريدون. يُبعدون عنهم وعن فكرهم الحاسية للصح أو الخطأ، ويحللون الوضع بانه لا يمكنهم العيش بأية طريقة أخرى. وهكذا ينغمسون، كما عمل أمنون، ويعتقدون أنهم قد حقّقوا إنجازاً ما.

لكن ما يظهر جميلاً في وجهة نظر أولى، غالباً ما يبدو بشعاً في نظرة لاحقة. لا يمكن الهروب من الشعور بالذنب المحتوم، مهما كان الإنكار شديداً. خسارة الإحترام الذاتي تؤدي إلى الغضب. وهذا يتحوّل عادة إلى جدل ساخن ومن ثم إلى كراهية. وهكذا يصبح الشخص الذي كان يصعب الإستغناء عنه سابقاً مقززاً وغير مرغوب فيه. هذا يمهِّد للخطوات التالية من الضرب والمعارك في المحاكم وحتى القتل في بعض الأحيان. 
الشهوة تضع أساساً فاسداً لبناء علاقة دائمة. يتجاهل الناس قوانين الطهارة الإلهية مما يعود عليهم بالخسارة والدمار. فقط نعمة الله هي التي يمكنها أن تمنح المغفرة والشفاء وإرجاع العلاقات. *​


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 29 آذار



«لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ وَهُوَ يَتَجَنَّدُ يَرْتَبِكُ بِأَعْمَالِ الْحَيَاةِ لِكَيْ يُرْضِيَ مَنْ جَنَّدهُ» (تيموثاوس الثانية 4:2) 

لقد جنّد الرب المؤمن ليكون في الخدمة الفعّالة له. ينبغي ألاّ يُشغل نفسه بأمور الحياة اليومية. والتشديد هنا على كلمة «يرتبك». لا يمكنه أن ينفصل كلياً من حياة العمل العالمية. يجب أن يعمل لكي يزوّد عائلته بضروريات الحياة. هنالك مقدار من الإنشغال بالمصالح اليومية التي لا يمكن الإستغناء عنها. وإلاّ فعلى المؤمن أن يترك العالم كما يذكّرنا بولس الرسول في كورنثوس الأولى 10:5. 

لكن ينبغي ألاّ يَسمح لنفسه أن يصير مرتبِكاً. يجب أن يحتفظ بأولويّاته. يمكن أن تتحّول الأمور الجيدة أحياناً إلى عدو لما هو أفضل.

يقول وليم كيلي، «الإنشغال في أعمال الحياة هو في الحقيقة التنازل عن الإنفصال عن العالم بممارسة دوره الشكلي بنيّة حسنة كشريك للعالم.»

أصبح مرتبكاً عندما أنشغل بالسياسة العالمية في محاولة لإيجاد حل لمشاكل البشر. ويشبه هذا قضاء وقتي الخاص في إعادة ترتيب المقاعد على سطح سفينة التايتانيك.

أقع في شَرَك عندما يتوقّف ملكوت الله وبرّه من احتلال المكان الأول في حياتي. 

أقع في شَرَك عندما ألهو بأشياء صغيرة لا قيمة لها في الأبدية - مثل نقص المعادن في ثمار البنادورة والحنطة، بطّيخ السُّهول المجُاورة، المحتويات الميكروسكوبية في الملابس القطنية، نتائج قلي البطاطا حتى الاحمرار. هذه الدراسات والأبحاث مهمّة بحد ذاتها كوسيلة للمعيشة لكنها لا تستحق أن تستحوذ على حياتنا.​*​


----------



## soso a (29 مارس 2011)

الاربعاء 30 مارس 

تاملات الاباء 
الخطية وما تصنعه فى الإنسان. قال  قداسة البابا شـنوده الثـالث: الخطية هى موت.. الخطية هى انفصال عن الله..  الخطية هى حرمان من الله. الخطية هى ضلال وضياع.. للخطية هى هزيمة لا  نصـرة.. الخطية هى نجـاسة وعار.. الخطية هى فساد الطبيعة البشرية. 
*أولاً: كل هذا نجده فى مثل الابن الضال: *
( فالخطية سببت له الموت، لذلك قال الأب:لأن إبنى هذا كان ميتا فعاش" (لو 15 :24+ 
( والخطية هى التى سببت له الضلال والضياع.. لذلك قال الأب "وكان ضالاً فوجد" (لو 24:15+ 
 الخطية هى التى سببت له الإنفصال والحرمان مـن أبيـه، إذ خرج من بيت أبيه وانفصل عنه+ 


 والخطيه هى التى سببت له النجـاسه والعار وفساد الطبيعة البشـريه، اذ اشتهى أن يأكل من الخرنوب الذى يعطى للخنازير ولم يعطه أحد. 
*1- مثل الإبن الضال: *
"وقال إنسان كان له إبنان. فقال  أصغرهما لأبيه يا أبى أعطنى القسم الذى يصيبنى من المال، فقسم لهما معيشته.  وبعد أيام ليست بكثيرة جمع الإبن الأصغر كل شيء وسافر إلى كورة بعيدة  وهناك بذر ماله بعيش مسرف" (لو 15: 11-13). 
خرج الإبن الأصغر هارباً من بيت أبيه، وكان يظن أن فـى هـذا حرية كاملة، ولكن: 
* قال القديس الشهيد كبريانوس:2* 
+ (من يبقى خـارج الكنيسة فهو خارج معسكر المسيـح). 
+ وقال أيضاً: "من ليس له الكنيسة أما، لا يقدر أن يكون الله أباه" 
*3- وقال القديس امبروسيوس أسقف ميلان: *
(من يبتعد عن الكنيسة يبدد ميراثه).  هذا الإبن صنـع ذلـك عـن جهل.. كان يظن أن الوضع فى الخـارج أحسن من  الداخـل.. لم يفـهم المفهوم الحقيقى للحرية. 
*4- وفي هذا قال القديس يوحنا السلمى: *
(حين تدخل الخطية يلازمها الجهل.. وأمـا قلـوب المسـتقيمين فمملوءة معرفة). 
فى تعبير *"سافر الى كورة بعيدة" *،  قال القديس امبروسيوس: (الإبتعاد الأعظم هو أن ينفصل الإنسان لا خلال  المسافات المكانية وإنما خلال العادات .. فلا يذهب إلى أماكن مختلفة بل  يحمل إتجاهات مختلفة). 


*5- وقال القديس اغسطينوس: * 
(إن هذا الرحيل هو إتكال الإنسان على  ذاته وقوته الخاصة، فيفقد عمل الله.. وعلى العكس الإقتراب من الله يعنى  الإتكال عليه ليعمـل فينا، فنصير على مثاله). 
هذا كان حال الإبن الضال، لذلك قال القديس أغسطينوس أيضاً: 
+ بالخطية يميل الإنسان عن الكائن الأسمى إلى الكـائنات الدنيوية. 
+ يالفظاعة الإثم الذي فيه إرتميت.. مصغيا إلى فضـول دنـس يقودنى بعيدا عن الرب. 
+ يروقك طريق الخطاة لأنه رحب والسائرون عليـه كثـيرون.. وأنت تدرك عرضه ولكن لا ترى نهايته. 
+ تدخل الخطية فى حياتنا مع أمواج هذا العالم من خلال شـقوق ضعفنا. 
*ثانياً: "فلما انفق كل شيء حدث جوع شديد في تلك الكورة فابتدأ يحتاج" (لو 15 : 14): *
•  *قال القديس امبروسيوس اسقف ميلان: *
المجاعة التى اجتاحت تلك الكورة لم  تكن مجاعة طعام، بل مجاعـة الأعمال الصالحة والفضائل. هل يجد أمر يحتاج إلى  رثاء أكثر مـن هذا؟!.. فإن من يبتعد عن كلمة الله يصير جائعاً لأنـه "ليس  بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة من الله" (لو 4: 4). 


بالإبتعاد عن الينبوع نعطش..  وبالإبتعـاد عـن الكـنز نفتقر.. وبالإبتعاد عن الحكمة نصير جـهلاء..  وبالإبتعاد عن الفضيلة نموت. إذن كـان طبيعياً لهذا الإبن أن يحتاج، لأنه  تـرك الله *"المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمه والعلم" *(كـو 2: 3)، وتـرك أعمـاق الخـيرات السمائية، فشعر بالجوع.. إذ لا يوجد ما يشبع الإبن الضال. 
الإنسان يصير فى جوع دائم عندما لا يدرك أن الطعام الأبدى هـو مصدر الشبع. 
*ثالثاً: "فمضى وألتصق بواحد من  أهل تلك الكورة فأرسله إلي حقوله ليرعي خنازير. وكان يشتهي أن يملأ بطنه من  الخرنوب الذي كانت الخنازير تأكله فلم يعطه أحدا" (لو 15 :15 ،16): *
•  *قال القديس امبروسيوس أسقف ميلان: *
يبدو أن هذا الرجل يشير إلى الشـيطان *"رئيس هذا العالم"، *وقـد  أرسل هذا الإبن إلى حقوله.. التى بها يعتذر الشـارى عـن وليمـة الملكوت  (لو 18:14)، وفيـها يرى الخنازير التى طلبت الشـياطين أن تدخل فيها فاندفعت  إلى جرف هذا العالم (مت 8: 32)، هذه الخنـازير تعيش على النفايات  والنتانة. كان يشتهى أن يملأ بطنه من الخرنوب الذى كانت الخنازير تأكلـه  فلم يعطه أحد. 


الخاطئ لا هم، له سوى أن يملأ بطنه،  إذ قيل "إلههم بطنهم" (فى 3: 19). للطعام المناسب لهم هو الخرنوب.. الفارغ  من الداخل والليـن من الخارج.. الذى يملأ البطن بلا فائدة غذائية.. وزنه  أكثر من نفعه. 
*رابعاً: رجوعه إلي نفسه: *
"فرجع إلى نفسه وقال كم من أجيـر  لأبى يفضل عنه الخبز وأنا أهلك جوعا. أقوم وأذهب إلى أبى أقول له يا أبى  أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقا بعد أن أدعع لك إبنا، اجعلنى كأحد  أجراك" (لو15 :17-19.) 
•  *قال القديس امبروسيوس: *
(رجع إلى نفسه بعد أن إبتعد عنها.. لأن الرجوع إلى الرب هـو رجوع إلى النفس، فمن يبتعد عن المسيح يقاوم نفسه). 
*2- وقال القديس أوغسطينوس: *
+ إن كان قد رجع إلى نفسه، فلأنه كان  قد ترك نفسه.. إذ سـقط عن نفسه وتركها، لذلك رجع أولاً إلى نفسه لكـى  يرجـع إلـى حالته الأولى التى سقط فيها. 
+ إذ سقط عن نفسه سقط عن أبيه، إذ  سقط عن نفسه أنطلق إلى الأمور الخارجية. الآن يعود إلى نفسه فيعود إلى  أبيه.. حيـث تكون نفسه فى آمان وسلام. 
•  *قال القديس انبا أنطونيوس إلى القديس انبا بيمن: *
هذا هو العمل العظيم.. أن يحمل الإنسان خطيئته ويضعها أمام الله منتظراً حتى نسمته الأخيرة. 


وقال أيضاً: إذا سلمت النفس ذاتها للرب بكل قوتـها، يطـهر الله الصالح لها، الأوجاع والعيوب واحدة فواحدة لكى تحيد عنها. 
وعن رجوع الإبن الضال لأبيه.. قال  القديس يوحنا ذهبـى الفـم: لنعمل أيضا حتى وإن كان خارج الحدود.. لنرتفع  إلـى بيـت أبينـا ولا نتوانى خلال الرحلة. إن أردنا فسيكون رجوعنا سـريعاً  وسـهلاً جداً.. فقط علينا أن نترك الكورة الغريبة، التى هى الخطية،  لنتركـها حتى نرجع سريعا إلى بيت أبينا. 
قد يقول قائل *"كيف أرجع؟" *.. فقط ابتدئ بالعمل فيتحقق كل شئ. 
•  *قال القديس بينوفيوس: *"لكى  يقضى الإنسان على أية خطية يجب عليه أن يتخلصن أولاً من كل الأسباب  المؤديـة إليـها.. وبهذه الطريقة نستطيع أن نتخلص من خطايانا". 
وعن عبارة "أخطأت يا أبتاه إلى  السماء وقدامك".. قـال القديـس أوغسطينوس مخاطباًَ الله: "على مذبح اعترافك  أضـع قلبـى تقدمـة وذبيحة تسبيح، فأشعله بلهيب حبك ولا تبق لى فيـها  شـيئاً يذكرنـى بنفسى.. بل أشعلنى بكليتى وذوبنى فيك فأحبك بكل ما فىّ". 
*خامساً: موقف الأب: *
"وإذ كان لم يزل بعيدا رأه أبوه  فتحنن وركض ووقـع على عنقه وقبله فقال له الإبن يا أبى اخطأت إلى السماء  وقدامك ولست مستحقاً بعد أن أدعى لك إبنا. فقال الأب لعبيده اخرجوا الحلة  الأولى وألبسوه 


وأجعلوا خاتما فى يده وحذاء فى  رجليـه. وقدموا العجـل المسمن واذبحوه فنأكل ونفرح. لأن إبنى هذا كان ميتا  فعاش و كان ضالاً فوجد فابتدأوا يفرحون" (لو 15: 20-24). 
*1- قال القديس أوغسطينوس: *
+ إذ يركـض يقع على عنقه.. لأن الأب  لا يـترك إبنـه الوحيـد الجنس الذى يجرى دوماً نحونا، نحن الذين ضللنـا  طويـلاً.. "الله كان فى المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه" (2كو 5: 19).. إنـه  يقع على عنقـه.. ينحنـى ليحتضنـه بذراعـه- أى بـالرب يسوع المسيح. 
+ إذ يتعزى التائب بكلمة نعمة الله  الواهبة رجـاء غفران الخطايا- هذا يتحقق بقبلة الحب النابعة عن الآب عند  الرجوح إليه بعـد رحلة طويلة. 
*2- قال القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم ما يشبه كلام القديس أوغسطينوس *: 
+ ماذا يعنى *"ركض" *.. إلا أنه  بسبب عائق خطايانا لا نستطع نحن أن نصل إلى الله خلال فضيلتنا، لكن الله  نفسه قـادر أن يـاتـى للضعيف.. لذا يقع على عنقه. 
+ يقبل الفم.. أى يتقبل الأب بفرح ذاك الذى يعترف بفمه نادمـاً من قلبه. 


*3- قال القديس يوحنا كليماكوس (الدرجى): * 
+ لن نخرج يوماً من حفرة الآثام التى سقطنا فيـها إلا إذا انحدرنـا إلى لجة إتضاع التائبين. 
+ إذا كان ضميرنا ينخسنا بسبب مخازينـا فلنثـابر علـى ذكـر خطايانا بتوجـع إلى أن يرى الرب خيرنا فيمحوها. 
*4- وعن قبول الأب لإبنه.. قال القديس أوغسطينوس *: 
+ يمحو الله جميع أثامى متى تبت إليه. 
+ ويقول أيضاً: ربى يسوع حرر نفسى من متاعب هـذا العـالم وضيقاته. 
•  *وعن السلام الذى صار للإبن بعد رجوعه.. قال الأب بينوفيوس: *
+ علامة التوبة الصحيحة إنها فى وسط الحزن والندامـة علـى الخطية، تحمل فى النفس سلاماً داخليا. 
+ وقال أيضاً: التوبة التى بلا سلام داخلى تحمل يأسـاً وقنوطـا ينزع عن النفس رجاءها. 
*6-وقال البابا شنوده الثالث: *
(إن كنت تيأس من نفسك فلا تيأس أبداً من نعمـة الله.. إن كـان عملك لايوصلك إلي التوبة فإن عمل الله من أجلك يمكن أن يوصلك) 
وعن تشجيع للتوبة يقول أيضاً: "أذكر أنك هيكل الـروح القـدس، ولا تحزن روح الله الذي فيك، وكن باستمرار هيكلاً مقدساً". ​


----------



## besm alslib (30 مارس 2011)

​*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 



*الاربعاء 30 - 03 - 2011*​*

**«وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ  تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ  مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدهِ»                 **(رومية 28:8)*



​
 *هذه واحدة من الآيات  التي تُربكنا جدّاً عندما تصعب الأحوال. ما دام الهواء عليل فلا مشكلة  عندنا في القول، «أومن يا رب.» لكن عندما تهب العواصف على حياتنا نقول،  «أعِن يا رب عدم إيماني.» ومع هذا نعرف أن هذه الآية حقيقية. يعمل الله كل  الأشياء معاً للخير. نعرف لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول هكذا. *
 *الإيمان يمنحنا هذا، حتى وإن كنّا لا نفهم أو ندرك. نعرف  أن هذه الآية حقيقية لأننا نعرف صفات الله. إن كان إله محبة أبدية، حكمة  أبدية وقوة أبدية، فيتبع ذلك أنه يخطّط ويعمل لخيرنا المطلق. *
 *نعرف أن هذا حق من اختبارات شعب الله. تحكي إحدى القصص  عن شخص وحيد نجا من تحطُّم سفينة وقذفته الأمواج على جزيرة غير مأهولة.  استطاع أن يبني لنفسه كوخاً وضع فيه كل ما جمعه من الحطام. كان يُصلّي  لِلّه لإنقاذه، ويراقب الأفق كل يوم لعلّه يشاهد سفينة مارّة. *
 *في أحد الأيام أصابه الفزع عندما شاهد كوخه يشتعل  بالنار، واحترق كل ما كان عنده. لكن ما بدا له سوءًا كان في الحقيقة  الأفضل. «رأينا إشارات دخّانك،» قال له قائد السفينة التي جاءت لإنقاذه.  فلنتذكّر، لتكن حياتنا بين يدي الرب، «تعمل كل اِلأشياء معاً للخير.» أعترف  أنه في بعض الأحيان يضطرب الإيمان، يكون الحمل ثقيلاً والظلمة لا تُطاق.  فنسأل متطرّفين، «أي خير يمكن أن ينتج عن هذا؟» يوجد جواب. الخير الذي  يتكلّم عنه الرب موجود في العدد التالي (روميه 29:8) إذ ينبغي أن «نكون  مشابهين صورة ابنه.»*
 *يعمل إزميل النحّات على التخلّص من فضلات الرخام لكي  تظهر صورة الشخص. ومثل ضربات الحياة التي تقذف بكل ما غير مستحق فينا حتى  نتغيّر إلى شبهه المبارك. لذلك إن لم تجد أي خير آخر في أزمات الحياة،  تذكّر هذا التغيير إلى شبه المسيح. *​


----------



## happy angel (31 مارس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 31 آذار



«غَيْرَ حَدِيثِ الإِيمَانِ لِئَلاَّ يَتَصَلَّفَ فَيَسْقُطَ فِي دَيْنُونَةِ إِبْلِيسَ» (تيموثاوس الأولى 6:3) 


عندما يُعدّد بولس صفات الشيخ، يحذّر من ممارسة هذا العمل من أحد حديثي الإيمان. تتطلّب الرعاية حكمة وقرارات صائبة تأتي فقط مع روح النضوج والإختبار الإلهي. لكن كم وكم يُخرق هذا المبدأ! ينضم إلى شركة الكنيسة المحلية شاب ناجح في عالم الأعمال، السياسة أو المهن. ونشعر إن لم نُدمجه حالاً، ربما ينتقل إلى مكان آخر، ولهذا نرمي به إلى مركز قيادة. لكن من الأفضل لنا أن نتبع شعار بولس لأجل الشمامسة، «...هؤلاء أيضا ليُختَبَروا أولاً.»

تعدٍّ آخر واضح على هذا المبدأ الروحي يظهر في كيفيّة الدعاية والتمجيد للمؤمن الحديث في الوسط الإنجيلي. يمكن أن يكون هذا بطل كرة قدم الذي أعلن لتوه عن إيمانه بالمسيح. فيهرع أحد المذيعين لإجراء مقابلة صحفية معه لتعريفه للناس من دان إلى بئر السبع. وحالما يعرف عن إيمان إحدى ممثّلات هوليوود يتصدّر هذا الخبر العناوين الرئيسية في الصحف. فيسعى الجميع ليسمعوا آراءها في مواضيع مُختّلَفَة مثل حُكم الإعدام أو العلاقات الجنسية قبل الزواج وكأن إيمانها الحديث قد منحها حكمة في جميع المواضيع.

والآن مجرم سابق يقبل المسيح. فيخاف عليه المؤمنون من استغلاله من جماعات حاسدة لغرض الحصول على المال السريع.

يقول الدكتور فان غوردن: «لم أكن أبداً من دعاة إنهاض الخاطيء عن ركبتيه والتباهي به أمام الجمهور. أصيب عمل الرب بضرر كبير عند عرض بعض مشاهير من عالم الفن، الرياضة والسياسة على المنصّات المسيحية قبل مرور وقت كاف للتأكدّ من أن بذرة كلمة الله قد دخلت حياتهم وضربت جذوراً.»

ربما يُشبِع بعض المؤمنين غرورهم النفسي بالتباهي عندما يُشاع عن أحد المدمنين أو السياسيين قد انضم إلى الإيمان. ربما يعانون من الشعور بالنقص وكل مؤمن من المشاهير يساهم في رفع ثقتهم الذابلة ومعنويّاتهم بأنفسهم.

 لكن استغلال الأبطال والبطلات يكون هدفاً لنيران إبليس. غير واعين لوسائله الخبيثة عندما يسقطون في الخطية ويسبّبون الإنتقاد الشديد لشهادة الرب يسوع المسيح.​*​


----------



## happy angel (1 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 1 نيسان




وَأَنْتُمْ مَمْلُوؤُونَ فِيهِ.» (كولوسي 10:2) 

بِعَكس الفكر السائد بين الناس، لا يوجد درجات وتفاوت في استحقاق السماء. إما أن يكون الشخص مناسباً كلياً أو غير مناسب بتاتاً. يقع الناس في خطأ كبير عندما يعتقدون أنّ سِفر الله يتضمّن على رأس القائمة أسماء البشر أنقياء الحياة، وفي أسفل القائمة اللصوص والمجرمين، وبين الإثنين درجات مختلفة لمستحقّي السماء. هذا طبعاً خطأ فادح. إمّا أن نستحق أو لا نستحق. لا شيء في الوسط. 

في الواقع لا أحد منّا يستحق السماء. جميعنا خطاة مذنبين نستحق العقاب الأبدي. جميعنا أخطأنا وأعوزنا مجد الله. جميعنا ضَللنا ومِلنا كل واحد إلى طريقه. جميعنا غير أنقياء، وأفضل أعمالنا كخِرَق قذرة بالية. 

ليس فقط غير مستحقّين بل وليس باستطاعتنا عمل شيء لنكون مستحقّين. أعظم قراراتنا وأسمى مساعينا لا يمكنها أن تنفع لتمحو خطايانا وتزوّدنا بالبر الذي يطلبه الله. لكن الأخبار السارة هي أن الله أعدَّ ما يتطلبه بره، ويقدّمه هبة مجانية. «...هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ. لَيْسَ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ كَيْلاَ يَفْتَخِرَ أَحَدٌ.» (أفسس 2: 8-9).

بالمسيح فقط يكون تأهيلك للسماء. عندما يولد الخاطيء الولادة الثانية، يقبل المسيح. فلا يراه الله فيما بعد كخاطيء في الجسد، بل يراه في المسيح ويقبله على هذا الأساس. لقد جعل الله المسيح، الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ. (كورنثوس الثانية 21:5). 

لذلك يكمن الجواب في هذا الأمر، هل معنا المسيح أو لا. إن كان المسيح معنا فنحن كما جعلنا الله نكون أهلاً للسماء. استحقاق يسوع يصير لنا. نستحق كما هو مستحق لأننّا فيه.

من الناحية الثانية، اذا لم يكن المسيح معنا. نكون حتماً ضاليّن وهالكين. بدون المسيح نوجد مقصّرين وأهلاً للهلاك. لا شيء آخر يمكن أن يعوّض هذا النقص الأساسي. 

لذلك ينبغي أن يكون واضحاً للجميع أنه ليس أي مؤمن مؤهّل للسماء أكثر من مؤمن آخر. لجميع المؤمنين نفس الحق للمجد. وهذا الحق هو المسيح. ليس مؤمن يفوق آخر في المسيح. لذلك لا يتفوّق مؤمن في الأهلية للسماء عن غيره. ​*​


----------



## besm alslib (3 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية*



*الاحد 03 - 04 - 2011*


*«لأَنَّهُ كَمَا شَعَرَ فِي نَفْسِهِ هَكَذَا هُوَ» 				**(أمثال 7:23)* *كان أ. جيمس يقول:  «أنت لست الشخص الذي تفكّر أنك هو، لكن أنت كما تفكّر هذا ما أنت عليه.»  وهذا يعني أنّ فكرك هو منبع تصرفاتك. إن سيطرت على النبع فتكون قد سيطرت  على المصدر. *
*فالأساس هو السيطرة على مفهوم الحياة. ولهذا يقول  سليمان، «فَوْقَ كُلِّ تَحَفُّظٍ احْفَظْ قَلْبَكَ لأَنَّ مِنْهُ مَخَارِجَ  الْحَيَاةِ» (أمثال23:4). وهنا القلب مرادف للذهن. *
*يذكّرنا يعقوب بأن الخطية تبدأ في الفكر (يعقوب 1: 13-15). إذا ثابرنا على التفكير بأمر لوقت طويل في النهاية نعمله.*
*إزرع فكرة تحصد عملاً. 
إزرع عملاً تحصد عادة.
إزرع عادة تحصد شخصية. 
إزرع شخصية تحصد مصيراً.*
*شدّد الرب يسوع على فكر الحياة بالمساواة ما بين  الكراهية والقتل (متى 5: 21-22) وبالمساواة ما بين النظرات الشهوانية  والزنى (مت 28:5). وعلَّم كذلك أن ليس ما يأكله الإنسان ينجّسه بل ما يفكّر  به (متى 7: 14-23).*
*نتحمّل مسؤولية ما نفكّر به لأننّا لنا سيطرة على فكرنا.  يمكننا أن نفكّر برذيلة ما، أمور مثيرة أو بأمور طاهرة وشبه المسيح. كل  منا يشبه ملكاً. نتحكم بمملكة حياتنا الفكرية. هذه المملكة يكمن فيها الخير  كما يكمن فيها الشر. نحن نقرّر ماذا يكون. *
*إليك بعض المقترحات الإيجابية لما يمكنك عمله. 
*

*أولاً،  توجّه بكل أمر إلى الرب بالصلاة قائلاً «قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ  يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي» (مزمور10:51). 
*

*ثانياً، أحكم على كل فكرِة بكيفيّة ظهورها بحضرة المسيح (كورنثوس الثانية  5:10).*

ثالثاً، إعترف حالاً بكل فكر خبيث واطرده (أمثال 13:28).
*.*
* ثم تجنب كل  فراغ فكري. إملأه بأفكار بنّائة، تستحق التفكير (فيلبي 8:4). 
*

*خامساً، مارس  الإنضباط فيما تقرأ، تشاهد وتسمع. لا يمكنك أن تتوقّع حياة فكرية طاهرة إن  كنت تتغذى على الملوثات والقاذورات. 
*

*أخيراً، كن دائماً منشغلاً بالربّ.  عندما لا تشغل فكرك تدخل الأفكار الشريرة مخيّلتك. *

​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 أبريل 2011)

تامل في غايه الروعه
تسلم ايدك ياقمر
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## besm alslib (5 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> تامل في غايه الروعه
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> الرب يبارك مجهودك




*شكرا حبيبتي لمرورك الغالي *
​


----------



## besm alslib (5 أبريل 2011)

​*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 





*الثلاثاء 05 - 04 - 2011*

​*«وَكُونُوا لُطَفَاءَ بَعْضُكُمْ نَحْوَ بَعْضٍ، شَفُوقِينَ مُتَسَامِحِينَ كَمَا سَامَحَكُمُ اللهُ أَيْضاً فِي الْمَسِيحِ.»                 **(أفسس 32:4)*​


*هنالك ترتيب كتابي ينبغي أن يُتّبع في المغفرة الكتابية. إن نتبع هذا الترتيب نوفّر على أنفسنا الكثير من ألم الرأس والقلب.*

*أوّلاً ينبغي أن تغفر من كل قلبك عندما يسيء إليك أحدهم.  لا تخبره أنك قد غفرت له، لكن بمغفرتك له من كل قلبك تترك الأمر ما بينه  وبين الرب. يمنع هذا العمل العصارة المعوية من أن تنقلب إلى حوامض. يُخلّصك  أيضاً من اعتلال في صحتك الجسدية أو العاطفية. *

*ثم إذهب إلى ذلك الأخ وعاتبه (لوقا 3:17). وبدل أن تحدّث  الآخرين عما حصل لك، «فَاذْهَبْ وَعَاتِبْهُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ  وَحْدَكُمَا.» (متى 15:18). حاوِل أن تحيط المشكلة بالسريّة بقدر الإمكان  أي لتبقى خاصة بكما فقط. 
إن لم يعترف ولم يطلب المغفرة، اذهب إليه برفقة شاهد أو شاهدين (متى 16:18). وهذا يكفي لشهادة كتابية عن سلوك المعتدي.*

*إذا استمّر في رفضه، خُذ الأمر إلى الكنيسة بمرافقة الشاهدين. وإذا رفض الإستماع لحُكم الكنيسة يوقف عن الشركة (متى 17:18).*

*لكن، خلال هذه المرحلة ينبغي أن تسامحه إذا أعلن توبته  (لوقا 3:17). لقد سامحته أنت قبلاً في قلبك والآن تعلن له عن مسامحتك. ومن  المهم ألاّ تشرح الموضوع مطولاً. لا تقل، «كان كل شيء على ما يرام. أنت لم  تقترف أي إساءة». بل من الأفضل أن تقول، «أسامحك بكل سرور. وانتهى الموضوع.  دعنا ننحني أمام الرب ونصلّي.»*

*الخجل من الإعتراف والتوبة قد يمنعاه في المستقبل من أن  يسيء إليك ثانية. وحتى لو أعاد إساءته وتاب بعد ذلك، يجب أن تغفر له. وحتى  لو عمل هذا سبع مّرات في اليوم وتاب سبع مراّت ينبغي أن تغفر له مهما تعتقد  إن كان جدّيِاً أم هازلاً (لوقا 4:17). *

*ينبغي ألاّ ننسى أنّه قد غُفر لنا ملايين المرّات. يجب ألاّ نتردّد في المغفرة للآخرين عن قليل من الإساءة (متى 18: 23-35). *​


----------



## besm alslib (6 أبريل 2011)

​*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 


*الاربعاء 06 - 04 - 2011*



*«إِنْ شَاءَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتَهُ يَعْرِفُ التَّعْلِيمَ هَلْ هُوَ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَمْ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا مِنْ نَفْسِي.»                 (يوحنا 17:7)*​*
* *يقول لنا هذا العدد أن كل من يريد أن يعمل ما يريد الله منه، يعرف! يا له من وعد عظيم لكل من يسعى بجديّة ليعرف، فالله يُعلن له. *

*عندما يَصِل الخاطيء إلى نهاية احتماله ويُصلّي بكل  حرارة، «يا رب أظهر نفسك لي.» فالله دائماً يستجيب. هذه صلاة لا تمر دون  استجابة. *

*كان أحد المتشرّدين، يسكن كهف في إحدى البراري، قد وصل  إلى نهاية طريقه. لقد فتّش عن مسّراته في الكحول، في المخدّرات، في الجنس  وفي الفِرَق الدينية. لكن كانت الحياة ما زالت فارغة من أي معنى بالنسبة  له. لم يتمكن من إيجاد حل لبؤسه. في أحد الأيام بينما كان مُستلقياً في  كهفه، صرخ من داخله، «يا رب، إن كنت موجوداً، أظهر ذاتك لي، وإلاّ سأضع  حدّاً لحياتي.»*

*ولم تمر عشر دقائق حتى ظهر شاب مؤمن كان ماراً من تلك  النواحي، أطل برأسه إلى داخل الكهف ورأى المتشرّد الناسك وقال له، «مرحبا،  أيمكنني أن أكلّمك عن المسيح؟»*

*هل تعرف ما حدث! أصغى المتشرّد لأخبار الخلاص السارة  بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح. جاء إلى المخلّص ووجد المغفرة والقبول ونال  الحياة الجديدة. صلّى من أعماقه وسمع الله واستجاب له. لا أعرف قط عن أحد  صلّى مثل هذه الصلاة ولم يحصل على إعلان خاص من الرب لروحه.*

*طبعاً هذا الوعد حقيقي للمؤمنين أيضاً. إن رغب أحد وبكل  جدية أن يعرف مشيئة الله لحياته، سوف يُعلن الله له ذلك. إن أراد أن يعرف  الطريق الصحيح لما يختص بشركة الكنيسة فإن الله سيعلن ذلك. مهما كانت  الحاجة، يلتزم الله بتسديدها، إن طلبنا مشيئته بكل جدّية. إن ما يقف ما  بيننا وبين معرفة فِكر الله هو نقص في رغبتنا الشديدة. *​


----------



## besm alslib (6 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية*
​ 
*الخميس 07 - 04 - 2011*​

*«وَلَكِنِّي قَدِ اسْتَوْفَيْتُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَاسْتَفْضَلْتُ. قَدِ امْتَلَأْتُ إِذْ قَبِلْتُ مِنْ أَبَفْرُودِتُسَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي مِنْ عِنْدِكُمْ، نَسِيمَ رَائِحَةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ، ذَبِيحَةً مَقْبُولَةً مَرْضِيَّةً عِنْدَ اللهِ.» (فيلبي 18:4) *​ 


*كانت رسالة بولس لأهل فيلبي عبارة عن شُكر لهدية تسلّمها بولس من المؤمنين في فيلبي. ربما نكون على صواب إن اعتقدنا أن الهدية كانت مبلغاً من المال. لكن المدهش هو كيف أن الرسول بولس يُعظّم الهدية.*
*يسمّيها «رائحة عطر، ذبيحة مقبولة مرضية عند الله.» في أفسس 2:5 يستعمل بولس تعبيراً مماثلاً ليصف ذبيحة المسيح نفسه على الصليب. يقول عنها «قرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة.» رائع جداً أن نظن أن هدية أُعطيت لأحد خدّام الرب تُخلّد بكلمات مشابهة لوصف العطيّة التي لا يُعبّر عنها. *
*وأخيراً يعلّق ج. جويت على هذه النقطة بقوله: «ما أوسع مجال الودّ المحلّي البادي هنا. كنا نعتقد أننا نؤدّي خدمة لشخص فقير، لكن في الواقع كنا نحدّث ملكاً. كنا نتخيّل أن العُطر سيُحفظ في حي فقير ومتواضع، لكن الرائحة الزكية تتسرب إلى الكون بأكمله. كنا نظن أننا نتعامل مع بولس فقط، فاكتشفنا أننا نخدم مُخلّص وربّ بولس.» عندما نفهم طبيعة العطاء الروحية في المسيحية ومدى تأثيرها، نتخلّص من الشعور بالعطاء عن اضطرار أو بخل. نكون مُحصّنين أبداً ضد جامعي الأموال الذين يطلبون بطُرق التملّق أو إثارة الشفقة أو الفكاهة. نكتشف أن العطاء شكل من الخدمة الكهنوتية، وليس نتيجة سَن قوانين. نعطي لأننا نحب، ونحب لأننا نعطي.*
*إن عطيتّي الصغيرة لِلّه العظيم تملأ غرفة العرش العالمية بالرائحة العطرة وتدفعني للعبادة والعطاء المتواضع. فلن تكون بعد اليوم تقدمة صباح الأحد جزءًا مضجراً من خدمة العبادة. تكون وسيلة للعطاء مباشرة للرب يسوع المسيح كما لو كان حاضراً بالجسد. *​


----------



## besm alslib (8 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​



*الجمعه 8 - 04 - 2011*


*«لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ حَيَّةٌ وَفَعَّالَةٌ وَأَمْضَى مِنْ كُلِّ سَيْفٍ ذِي حَدَّيْنِ.» (عبرانيين 12:4) *

*كان شاب من جامعة مسيحية يشهد لطالب يدرس في جامعة لاهوت متحرّرة. اقتبس الطالب المؤمن عدداً من الكتاب المقدس فقال طالب اللاهوت، «لا أومن بالكتاب المقدس.» اقتبس الطالب عدداً آخر ليلقى نفس الجواب، «لقد قلت لك أنني لا أومن بالكتاب المقدس.» وفي المرة الثالثة اقتبس المؤمن عدداً آخر من الكتاب المقدس مما أثار غضب طالب اللاهوت وصاح، «لا تقتبس لي شيئاً من الكتاب المقدس. لقد سبق وأن قلت لك أنني لا أومن به.» أحس المؤمن بالإحباط الشديد والإنهزام. أعتقد أنه لا يصلح بالمرة ليكون رابح نفوس.*
*في المساء كان هذا المؤمن مدعواًّ لتناول العشاء على مائدة الدكتور أيرونسايد. وعلى طاولة الطعام سرد الطالب تجربته المحبطة مع طالب اللاهوت. ثم سأل الدكتور أيرونسايد، «عندما تحاول أن تشهد لشخص ما ويقول لك أنه لا يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس ماذا تفعل؟» أجابه الدكتور أيرونسايد وابتسامة عريضه على شفتيه، «أقتبس له المزيد.»*
*هذه نصيحة ممتازة لمن يريدون أن يكونوا رابحي نفوس. عندما يقول الناس أنهم لا يؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس، إقتبس لهم المزيد. كلمة الله حيةّ وقوية. لها تأثير على الناس حتى ولو كانوا لا يؤمنون بها.*
*نفترض أن شخصين يتبارزان. يقول الواحد للآخر، «لا أومن أن سيفك مصنوع من فولاذ حقيقي.» ماذا يحدث؟ هل يلقي الرجل الآخر سيفه جانباً ويعترف بانهزامه؟ أم هل يقدّم محاضرة علمية عن تداخل الكربون في صناعة الفولاذ؟ هذه سخافة. يضرب خصمه ضربة يحس فيها كم أن سيفه حقيقي. وهكذا الأمر مع الكتاب المقدس. كلمة الله هي سيف الروح. يجب أن يُستخدم للهجوم أكثر منه للدفاع. تستطيع كلمة الله أن تدافع عن نفسها. *
*لا أُنكر أن هناك براهين على وحي كلمة الله. براهين كهذه تخدم هدفاً ثميناً لتثبيت إيمان كل المخلّصين. لكن هذه البراهين قليلاً ما تأتي بالناس للخلاص. تقول القاعدة العادية أن البشر لا يقتنعون بالجدال والنقاش. الذي يقتنع رغماً عنه لا يتنازل عن فكره. ينبغي أن يُجابه الناس بكلمة الله القوية. عدد واحد من الكتاب المقدس يساوي ألف جدل. *
*يبيِّن لنا هذا أهمية حفظ آيات عن ظهر قلب. إن لم أحفظ بعض الآيات، فلن يسترجعها لي الروح في الوقت المناسب. لكن الأمر المهم هو أن الله لم يَعِد أن يُكرم كلماتي، لكنه وعد أن يُكرم كلمته. وهكذا عندما نتعامل مع غير المخلّصين يجب أن أستخدم سيف الروح بِكَرم وأنتظر أن ينتج تغييراً وإيماناً بمعجزة النعمة. *​​


----------



## happy angel (8 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 9 نيسان


«كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ.» (أشعياء 7:53)


 لقد شاهدتُ مرة ذبح حمل وقد كان منظراً مؤلماً ومؤثراً جداً.

بدا الحمل وديعاً عندما جيئَ به إلى مكان الذبح. قد يحب الأولاد مداعبته. جميع الحيوانات الصغيرة تتّصف بالمحبة مثل القطط، الجراء، الصيصان، العجول والمهور، لكن الحَمَلْ يكون محبوباً بشكل خاص.

وقف في مكانه يبدو كصورة للبراءة. صوفه الأبيض، بلا عيب، يدل على مظهر الطهارة. كان وديعاً، لطيفاً وعاجزاً غير قادر على الدفاع عن نفسه. كانت عيناه تنمّان عن خوف، عن حزن مثير للمشاعر. لم يكن هناك ما يدل على أن هذا الصغير الجميل يجب أن يموت.

رُبِطَت أرجله والحمل المسكين مستلقٍ على جنبه، يتنفّس بصعوبة كأنه واعٍ لموته القريب. وبحركة ماهرة، مرّر الجزار السكين على حنجرته. سال الدم على الأرض. كان الجسد الصغير يرتجف من ألم الموت، وبعد لحظات سَكَنَ. لقد مات الحمل الوديع.

لقد أدار بعض المتفرّجين وجوههم عن هذا المنظر، لقد كانت المشاهدة مؤلمة. كان آخرون يمسحون دموعهم. لم يُرِد أحد أن يتكلّم. 

بالإيمان أرى موت حمل آخر- حمل الله. كان منظرا مباركاً ومخيفاً جداً. 

هذا الحمل فاتن، رئيس ربوات، أجمل الكل. جيئَ به إلى مكان الإعدام، وهو رئيس الحياة. 

إنه بريء، قدّوس، غير منجّس، منفصل عن الخطاة، بلا عيب. لم يكن هنالك أي سبب يبرّر موت إنسان طاهر بهذا المقدار.

لكن الجلّادين يأخذونه ويسمّرونه على الصليب بيديه ورجليه. هناك تحمَّل عذاب ورعب الهاوية بديلاً عن الخطاة. وفي كل هذا كانت عيناه تشعّان بالمحبة والمغفرة. 

انتهى وقت آلامه. يستودع روحه وتتدلّى أطرافه على الصليب. يَطَعنَ جندي جنبه بحربة ويخرج منه دم وماء. مات حمل الله.

امتلأ قلبي. تسيل الدموع دافئة. أسقُط على ركبتَيَّ، أشكُرهُ وأسبِّحَه! لقد مات من أجلي! لن أتوقّف عن حُبِّه. *​


----------



## besm alslib (10 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 
*الاحد 10 - 04 - 2011*


*«وَلاَ حَاجَةَ بِكُمْ إِلَى أَنْ يُعَلِّمَكُمْ أَحَدٌ.»                 **(يوحنا الأولى 27:2)*
​*
*

*لأول وهلة، يقدّم  لنا هذا العدد مشكلة. إن كُنا لسنا بحاجة إلى أحد ليعلمنا، فلماذا أعطانا  الرب المُقام معلّمين ليبنوا القدّيسين لعمل الخدمة (أفسس 4: 11-12)؟*

*لكي نفهم المعنى الذي قصده يوحنا، يساعدنا كثيراً أن  نعرف خلفّية هذه الرسالة. عندما كتبها يوحنا، كانت الكنيسة واقعة تحت تأثير  معلّمين كذبة يُعرَفون بإسم الأغنوطسيّين (العارفين). لقد اعترف هؤلاء  الهراطقة في السابق بالرب يسوع المسيح وكانوا أعضاء في شركة الكنيسة  المحلية. لكنهم تُركوا فيما بعد ليعلّموا نظرياتهم الخاطئة بما يختص  بالبشرية وألوهية المسيح.*

*لقد قالوا أنهم يمتلكون معرفة أسمى، ومن هنا جاء اسمهم،  من كلمة يونانية تعني «المعرفة». قالوا هكذا للمؤمنين، «ما عندكم جيّد، لكن  عندنا إضافة للحق. يمكن أن نَحملُكم إلى ما هو أبعد من التعاليم البسيطة  ونشرككم في أسرار أَجدّ وأعمق. إن كنتم ترغبون بالنضوج الكامل. ولتحقيق  ذالك فإنكم بحاجة لتعاليمنا.»
لكن يوحنا يحذّر المؤمنين أن هذا كلّه خديعة. لا يحتاج هؤلاء الدجّالون ليعلّموهم. عندهم الروح القدس. *

*عندهم كلمة الحق. وعندهم معلّمين مرسومين من الله.  يُمكّنهم الروح القدس من تمييز الحق من الخطأ. لقد سُلِّم الإيمان المسيحي  مّرة لجميع القدّيسين (يهوذا 3). وكل من يدّعي الإضافة له يكون تزويراً.  هنالك حاجة لمعلّمين مسيحّيين ليفسّروا الإنجيل ويطبّقوا التعاليم. لكن يجب  ألا يتعدّوا بالذهاب إلى ما أبعد من الكتب المقدسة.*

*لن ينكر يوحنا حاجة الكنيسة للمعلّمين. كان يوحنا نفسه  معلّماً من الدرجة الأولى. لكنّه أوّل من يُصر على أنّ السُّلطة المُطلقة  هي للروح القدس، ويرشد شعبه إلى الحق من خلال الكتاب المقدس. ينبغي أن  يُمتحن كل تعليم على ضوء الكتاب المقدس. ينبغي أن يُرفض كل تعليم يبتغي  الزيادة على الكتاب المقدس، أو يدّعي سُلطة مساوية له، أو لا تتّفق معه. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 أبريل 2011)

*تامل جميل جداااا حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة *​


----------



## happy angel (11 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 11 نيسان



«فَاجْتَمَعُوا مَعَ الشُّيُوخِ وَتَشَاوَرُوا وَأَعْطَوُا الْعَسْكَرَ فِضَّةً كَثِيرَةً قَائِلِينَ: «قُولُوا إِنَّ تَلاَمِيذهُ أَتَوْا لَيْلاً وَسَرَقُوهُ وَنَحْنُ نِيَامٌ.» (متى 28: 12-13)
 حالاً بعد قيامة يسوع من الموت، ابتدأ أعداءه يصطنعون الأعذار ليفسّروا هذه العجيبة. وأفضل تزوير استطاعوا أن يخترعوه في ذلك الوقت أنّ تلاميذه جاؤوا ليلاً وسرقوا جسده. ( أمّا نظرية الإغماء التي تقول أن المسيح لم يمت بل أغمي عليه فلم تظهر إلاّ بعد عّدة قرون. ) ولسوء حظّهم فإن نظرية السرقة ونظريات أخرى تطرح أسئلة أكثر ممّا تعطي أجوبة. فمثلا:

لماذا لم يحقّق رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ في التقرير الأصلي الذي قدّمه الحّراس عن القبر الفارغ؟ قبِلوه على أنه حقيقة وأسرعوا ليدبّروا مكيدة يشرحوا ما قد حدث.

لماذا كان الحرّاس نياماً عندما كان المفروض أن يحرسوا القبر؟ كان الموت عقاب النوم أثناء تأدية الواجب. ومع ذلك وُعدوا بالحماية من العقاب. لماذا؟ كيف يمكن أن ينام جميع الحرّاس في نفس الوقت؟ لا يُعقل أن جميعهم قد خاطروا بعقوبة الإعدام لقليل من النوم.

كيف تمكّن التلاميذ من إزاحة الحجر دون إيقاظ الحّراس؟ كان الحجر كبيراً ولا يمكن تحريكه دون إصدار ضجّة.

كيف استطاع التلاميذ تحريك الحجر بأي حال؟ في القبر النموذجي من تلك الفترة الهيرودوتية كان الحجر يُدحرج حتّى يسقط في الشق الأسفل. كان الأسهل ختم القبر من فتحه وإزاحة الحجر. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فقد عملت السُلطات الرومانية على تأمين القبر بقدر الإمكان. 

من المحتمل أنّ التلاميذ كانوا خائفين جداً وهربوا حفاظاً على حياتهم، ولم يتمتّعوا بالجرأة اللازمة ليواجهوا الحّراس الرومان ويسلبوا القبر؟ كانوا يعرفون أن العقاب على جريمة كهذه قاسياً.

إن كان الجنود يغُطّون بالنوم، فكيف عرفوا أنّ التلاميذ قد سَرقوا الجسد؟
لو أنّ التلاميذ قد سرقوا الجسد، لماذا عملوا على مهل لخلع الكفن وطي المناديل؟ (لوقا 12:24، يوحنا6:20، 7). لماذا يريد التلاميذ أن يسرقوا الجسد؟ لم يكن عندهم أي سبب لذلك. فقد كانوا في الواقع مندهشين وغير مقتنعين عندما علموا بقيامته.

وأخيراً، هل يُعقل أن التلاميذ، الرجال الشرفاء يبشّروا بالقيامة بخطورة كبيرة، لو علموا أنّ ما يقولونه مجرّد إفتراء؟ يقول بول ليتيل: «لا يموت الرجال لأمر يعلمون أنه كذب.» لقد آمن التلاميذ بكل قوّة أن المسيح قد قام. الربّ قد قام. الربّ حقاً قام. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 12 نيسان



«فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ فِي مَالِ الظُّلْمِ فَمَنْ يَأْتَمِنُكُمْ عَلَى الْحَقِّ؟» (لوقا 11:16) 


تشير أموال الظلم هنا إلى الغِنى الأرضي أو الكنوز المادية. لا يوجد وَهم أكبر من وَهم صاحب الممتلكات المادية بأنه غني. نقصد البيوت والحقول لأننا نعتقد أن هذه ثروة حقيقية. نقصد الأسهم والسندات كأوراق تأمين لأننّا نعتقد أنهّا تؤمنّ حياتنا.

لكن في لوقا 11:16 يميّز الرب ما بين مال الظلم والغِنى الحقيقي. ما يظن الناس أنّه ثروة فهو ليس كذلك.

كان حنّا مسيحياًّ تقياًّ يعمل مدبراً لممتلكات رجل أرستقراطي غني. في إحدى الليالي رأى حنا حلماً قيل له فيه أنّ أغنى رجل في الوادي سوف يموت قبل منتصف الليلة التالية. عندما قابل حنّا سيّده في الصباح التالي قصّ عليه حلمه. تظاهر صاحب الملايين في البداية أنه غير مكترث. صحتّه جيّدة ولا يؤمن بالأحلام. 

لكن ما إن غادره حنّا، حتّى اتصل بسائقه ليقلَّه إلى عيادة الطبيب. وطلب من الطبيب أن يجري له فحصاً شاملاً. وكما توقّع فقد أظهرت نتائج الفحص أنه يتمتع بصحّة جيّدة. لكنه لم يزل قلقاً من حلم حنّا، وبينما كان يغادر العيادة قال للطبيب، «بالمناسبة، يا صديقي، أدعوك الليلة لتناول طعام العشاء عندي ولقضاء بعض الوقت معاً.» وقد وافق الطبيب على الدعوة.

جرى كل شيء على ما يرام، العشاء والحديث حول مواضيع جمّة. حاول الطبيب أن يغادر بيت مضيفه إلاّ أن المضيف كان يرجوه ليبقى فترة أطول.

اخيراً أعلنت الساعة منتصف الليل، ممّا أراح قلب الرجل الغني الذي لا يعرف اللّه فتمنى للطبيب ليلة سعيدة.

وبعد لحظات قُرِعَ جرس باب بيت الغني. وعندما فتح الباب، رأى أمامه ابنة حنّا الكبيرة، فقالت، «سيّدي، من فضلك، تطلب أمّي أن تُعلمك أن أبي أصيب بنوبة قلبية وعلى أثرها توفّي قبل وقت قصير.»


لقد مات أغنى رجل في الوادي تلك الليلة.*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 13 نيسان



«فَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ أَوْ تَشْرَبُونَ أَوْ تَفْعَلُونَ شَيْئاً فَافْعَلُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 31:10) 
أعظم اختبارات السلوك المسيحي هو إن كان هذا السلوك يمجّد الله. غالباً ما نفحص سلوكنا بالسؤال، «هل فيه أي ضرر؟» لكن ليس هذا هو السؤال الصحيح. ينبغي أن نسأل هكذا، «هل يتمجّد الله في هذا العمل؟»

قبل الشروع بأي عمل، يجب أن نكون قادرين على إحناء رؤوسنا ونسأل اللّه ليمجّد نفسه بما نحن مقّدمين على عمله. يجب أن نمتنع عن القيام بعمل لا يتمجّد به اللّه. 

ربما تكتفي ديانات أخرى بعمل ما لا يجلب الضرر. تذهب المسيحية إلى أبعد من الأمور السلبية، إلى الإيجابية الواضحة. لذلك وكما يقول كيث بروكس: «إن كنت تبغي أن تكون مسيحياً ناجحاً، توقّف عن التفتيش عمّا هو ضارّ في الأشياء وابدأ البحث عن الخير. إذا كنت تريد أن تكون سعيداً في حياتك، رافق الناس الذين يطلبون الخير وليس الضرر الذي في الحياة.»

يمكن لبعض الأشياء أن تكون غير ضارّة بذاتها ولكنها حِمل ثقيل في المسيرة المسيحية. لا يمنع أي قانون متسابق في الألعاب الأولمبية من حمل كيس من البطاطا على كتفه في سباق 1500 متر. يمكنه أن يحمل الثقل ولكنه لن يستطيع الفوز. وهكذا مع الحياة المسيحية. يمكن أن تكون الأشياء غير ضارّة ولكنها تكون عثرة.

لكن عادة عندما نتساءل، «هل في هذا أي ضرر؟» يكون في سؤالنا بعض عناصر الشك. لا نسأل هذه الأسئلة عن نشاطات واضحة وشرعية مثل الصلاة، درس الكلمة، العبادة، الشهادة والعمل اليومي. 
فكل عمل شريف يمكن أن يُعمل لمجد اللّه. ولهذا تُعلّق بعض النساء شعاراً فوق مغسلة الصحون في المطبخ يقول: «تُقام هنا خدمات إلهيّة ثلاث مرّات كل يوم.»

عندما تُساورنا شكوك، يمكننا أن نتبع نصيحة والدة جان ويسلي، «إن كنت تريد أن تقرر على شرعية أمر ما، اتبع هذا القانون: كل ما يُضعف تفكيرك، يفسد شفافية ضميرك، يحجب إحساسك بالله، أو يزيل فرح الأمور الروحية، كل ما يزيد من سلطان الجسد فوق فكرك، فهو خطية.»​*​


----------



## happy angel (14 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 14 نيسان




«مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ عَظِيماً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ خَادِماً وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِيكُمْ أَوَّلاً فَلْيَكُنْ لَكُمْ عَبْداً.» (متى 26:20،27)


 ما هي العَظَمة الحقيقية؟ العظيم في ممالك العالم هو كل من ارتفع إلى مكانة الثروة والقوة. عنده أتباع من المساعدين والمعاونين، يطيعون أوامره. ويحظى بمعاملة الشخصيات المهمة ويلقى محاباة خاصة حيثما يتوجّه. يقدّم له الناس الإحترام والهيبة بسبب مركزه. لن ينحني ليقوم بأي عمل وضيع، هنالك من يقوم عنه بهذه الأعمال. لكن تختلف الأمور في ملكوت الله. تُقاس العَظَمة هنا بمدى الخدمة بدل من مقدار خدمة الآخرين لنا.

الشخص العظيم هو ذاك الذي يَنحني ليصير خادماً للآخرين. لا يوجد خدمة تُعتبر وضيعة. لا يجب توقُّع أي معاملة خاصة أو امتنان من أحد. عندما رأى أحد رجال جورج واشنطن أنه يقوم بخدمة وضيعة، اعترض قائلاً، «سيّدي القائد، أنت شخص مهم، لا يجوز لك أن تقوم بهذا العمل.» فأجابه واشنطن، «كلاّ، بل أنا الرجل المناسب.» يذكّرنا روي هيسون في تعقيب له على لوقا 17: 7-10، «هنالك خمس علامات للعبد:

(1) يجب أن يكون مستعداً أن يوضع عليه أمر فوق آخر دون اعتبار لما قد أُعطِيَ.

(2) يجب ألاّ يتوقع الشكر على كل أعماله.

(3) بعد القيام بكل هذا يجب أن لا يتَّهم سيده بالأنانية.

(4) ينبغي أن يعترف أنه عبد غير مُربِح.

(5) يجب أن يعترف أنه في تنفيذ العمل بأفضل ما عنده بطريق الوداعة والتواضع، لم يقم بأكثر من واجبه.» عندما تنازل ربنا عن الأمجاد السماوية ليصير إنسانا على كوكبنا، «أخذ صورة عبد» (فيلبي 7:2).

عاش بيننا كخادم (لوقا 27:22). وقد قال، «كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ» (متى 28:20). اتزر بمنشفة، مئزر العبد، وغسل أرجل تلاميذه (يوحنا 13: 1-7).

«لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّده» (يوحنا 16:13). إن كان المسيح قد اتضع بهذا المقدار ليخدمنا، لماذا نعتقد أن خدمة الآخرين تقلّل من قيمتنا؟ كنت يا رب وديعاً متواضعاً وهل أجرؤ أنا، الدودة الضعيف والخاطيء وغير القدّوس أن أرفع رأسي عالياً؟​*​


----------



## happy angel (14 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الجمعه 15 نيسان



«بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً.» (غلاطية 13:5)



تعتقد النفس أنها عظيمة وتتوقّع أن تُخدم. المحبة تَخدم وهي العظيمة.» كان مرنِّم يشهد لرجل يجلس إلى جانبه في أحد المطاعم وكان فرحه عظيماً عندما قاده لمعرفة الرب. وقام في الأسابيع التالية بتلمذة المؤمن الجديد. وبعد فترة مرض فريد، المؤمن الجديد، بمرض خبيث لا علاج له ونُقل إلى أحد المستشفيات حيث كانت العناية دون أي مستوى. فكان المرنم، المشهور في الإذاعة، يزور تلميذه بكل أمانة، يرتّب فراشه، يقوم بغسله ويطعمه وقام بكثير من الأعمال التي كان من المفروض أن يقوم بها طاقم المستشفى. في الليلة التي مات فيها فريد، كان هذا المرنّم المشهور يمسك يد تلميذه، يهمس في أذنيه آيات معزّية من الكتاب المقدس.

«بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم البعض.» كان أحد معلّمي الكتاب المقدس الكبار يلاحظ أنّ غرفة الحمام، بعد العطلة الصباحية، تكون مغمورة بالمياه. فكان يقوم بتنظيف المغاسل ويمسح الأرض ويجفّفها. لم يكن يقوم بأفضل تعليمه في غرفة الصف. فقد تّعلم طلاّبه التواضع والإلهام من إتبّاع مثاله في تنظيف ما قد تسبّبوا بتوسيخه. «بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم البعض.»

في نفس تلك المدرسة كان أحد أعضاء فريق كرة السلة خادماً حقيقياً. بعد كل مباراة، عندما كان يهرع اللاعبون متسابقين ليستحمّوا، كان يبقى هو في قاعة اللعب ليتأكّد أن كل شيء مرتّب وجاهز لليوم التالي.

«فقد وجد في أنانية الآخرين فرصة ليجدّد معرفته بالرب عند خدمة الجميع.» «بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضاً.» أُخذت أُم مسيحية من ريف تركيا إلى لندن لتتبرّع بكلية لابنها المريض. كانت تعتقد أنّ التبرع بكليتها ستكلّفها حياتها. وعندما سألها الطبيب الإنجليزي إن كانت مستعدة ومتأكدة وتريد أن تعطي كلية لابنها، أجابت، «أنا مستعدة أن أقدم كليتيَّ.» «بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضاً.» في عالمنا هذا الذي تسيطر عليه روح المصالح الذاتية، طريق الأنانية، لا تكثر فيه خدمات التضحية. هنالك فُرصَ يومية تدعو للقيام بأعمال الخدمة. *​


----------



## happy angel (15 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 16 نيسان




«كَمَائِتِينَ وَهَا نَحْنُ نَحْيَا.» (كورنثوس الثانية 9:6) 



تكثر الأضداد في الكتاب المقدس، أي تبدو حقائق متناقضة لما نعتقده عادة أو حقائق تبدو متناقضة مع حقائق أخرى. يعتقد تشسترتون أن التناقض حقيقة مقلوبة لتجذب الإنتباه. إليك بعض الأمثلة في التناقض في محاولة لجذب انتباهنا. 

نُخلّص أنفسنا حين نهلكها، نهلك أنفسنا بمحبّتنا لها (مرقس 35:8). أقوياء عندما نكون ضعفاء (كورنثوس الثانية 10:12)، لا نقدر على شيء بقوّتنا (يوحنا 5:15).

نجد الحرية الكاملة عندما نكون عبيداً للمسيح، والعبودية عندما نكون أحراراً من نيره (رومية 6: 17-20).

نجد الفرح عندما نشارك بما عندنا بدل أن نحصل على المزيد. أو حسب كلمات الرب، «مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ» (أعمال 35:20).

نزداد عندما نفرّق ونوزّع ونفتقر حين نتمسّك (أمثال 24:11).

حصلنا على طبيعة جديدة لا تخطيء (يوحنا الأولى 9:3)، لكن كل ما نعمله ملطّخ بالخطية (يوحنا الأولى8:1).

ننتصر بالتسليم (تكوين 32: 24-28) ونختبر الهزيمة بالقتال (بطرس الأولى 5:5).

عندما نتّضع ترتفع أنفسنا. وعندما نرتفع نضع أنفسنا (لوقا 11:14).

في الضيق نتّسع (مزمور1:4)، ننكمش بالغنى (أرميا 11:48).

لا شيء لنا ونملك كل شيء، فقراء ونُغني كثيرين (كورنثوس الثانية 10:6).

عندما نكون حكماء (في نظر الإنسان)، نكون جهلاء (في نظر الله)، لكن عندما نكون جَهَلة لأجل المسيح نكون حقاً حكماء (كورنثوس الأولى 20:1،21).

حياة الإيمان تمنحنا الحرية من حَملِ الهموم والقلق. حياة البصيرة تمنحنا الخوف من السوس والصدأ والسارقين (متى 19:6).

يرى أحد الشعراء حياة الإيمان كتناقض من البداية حتى النهاية:
ينبع رجاؤه من الخوف ويأخذ حياته من الميت، ويجب أن يتخلَّى عن أجمل حججه ويلغي أفضل قراراته ولا يتوقّع الخلاص التام ما لم يهلك نفسه كلياً.

عندما يُعمل كل هذا، ويتأكد قلبه من مغفرة خطاياه عندما يُوقًّع سجل العفو وسلامُه يُدبّر، يبدأ من تلك اللحظة فيه التناقض. *​


----------



## happy angel (17 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 17 نيسان


انْظُرُوا وَتَحَفَّظُوا مِنَ الطَّمَعِ.» (لوقا 15:12)

الطمع، عبارة عن رغبة شديدة للحصول على المال والممتلكات. هذا نوع من الهَوَس الذي يستحوذ على الناس مسبّباً لهم جمع المزيد والمزيد. حُمّى تدفع بالناس لاشتهاء أشياء هم ليسوا بحاجة لها.

نرى الطمع متفشّياً عند رجال الأعمال الذين لا يرضون أبداً. يقول أحدهم أنه يتوقّف بعد أن يجمع مبلغاً معيّناً من المال لكن عندما يحقّق ذلك يطمع بأكثر.

نرى الطمع عند ربّة المنزل التي لا تتوقّف عن متعة التسوّق. تخزن أطنان من مختلف البضائع في مخزن البيت حتى لا يتّسع لأكثر. 

نرى ذلك في تقاليد هدايا عيد الميلاد وأيام الميلاد. يحكم الكبار والصغار على نجاح العيد بكمية الغنائم التي حازوا عليها. 

نرى الطمع في تقسيم مُلك ما. عندما يموت شخص ما، يذرف أقرباؤه وأصدقاؤه دمعة طقسيّة، ثم ينهالون كالطيور الجارحة ليقتسموا الغنائم، وكثيراً ما تقوم حرب أهلية في هذه العملية.

الطمع عبارة عن عبادة الأوثان (أفسس 5:5، كولوسي 5:3). يضع الشخص إرادته فوق إرادة الله. يعبّر عن عدم الرضى بما أعطى الله، ويصرّ على الحصول على أكثر، مهما كان الثمن. 

يشبه الطمع الكذب، إذ يخلق انطباعاً أن السعادة موجودة في امتلاك الأشياء المادية. تُحكى قصة عن رجل كان يمكنه الحصول على أي شيء يريده بالتمنّي فقط. تمنّى بيتاً، خدماً، سيارة فخمة، قارباً! فكانت أمامه حالاً. كانت في البداية بهيجة، ولكن بعد فترة بدأ يفقد الأفكار الجديدة وصار غير راضٍ. وأخيرا قال، «أتمنى لو أخرج من هنا. أريد أن أبتدع شيئاً، أريد أن أتحمّل قليلاً من العناء. أفضل لو أكون في جهنم وليس هنا.» أجابه أحد خدّامه، «أين تظن أنك موجود؟»

يغري الطمع الناس على التراضي والحل الوسط، على الخداع، على الخطية لكي يحصلوا على ما يريدون.

لا يؤهّل الطمع شخصاً للقيادة في الكنيسة (1 تيموثاوس 3:3). يسأل رونالد سايدر، «ألا ينبغي على الكنيسة أن تطبّق التأديب الكنسي على أشخاص طمّاعين محبّي الكسب، وصلوا إلى نجاح مادّي بدل أن تنتخبهم لمجلس الشيوخ؟»

يستدعي الأمر مقاطعة (نبذا) عندما يؤدّي الطمع إلى الإختلاس، إلى الإبتزاز أو إلى فضائح علنيّة (1كورنثوس 11:5)​*​


----------



## happy angel (18 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 18 نيسان




«فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ...» (كورنثوس الأولى 12:13) 
يزداد هذا القول وضوحاً في اختبارنا المسيحي عندما نأتي إلى مائدة الرب لنذكره في موته لأجلنا. «ننظر في مرآة في لغز.»

يبدو أن هناك ستاراً سميكاً لا يمكن اختراقه. نحن على جهة من هذا الستار وبكل محدوديّاتنا. على الجهة الأخرى توجد أحداث فدائنا - بيت لحم، جثسيماني، الجلجثة، القبر الفارغ، المسيح الممجّد عن يمين الله الآب. نُدرك أن هناك شيئاً عظيماً، نحاول أن نأخذه، لكنّنا نشعر كأننا كتلة طين أكثر منّا كائنات حيّة. 

نحاول أن نفهم آلام المخلّص لأجل خطايانا. تُجاهد أفكارنا لنفهم الرعب الذي نتج عن تَرك الله له. نَعلم أنه تحمّل العذاب الذي كان يجب أن نتحمّله نحن حتى الأبدية. لكننا نُصاب بالإحباط عندما نعلم أن هناك الكثير بعد. نقف على شاطيء بحر لم يُكتشف بعد. 

نفكّر بالمحبة التي بعثت أفضل ما في السماء إلى أسوإ ما في الأرض. تثور مشاعرنا عندما نتذكّر أن الله أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى غابة الخطية لكي يطلب ويخلّص ما قد هلك. لكننا نتعامل هنا مع محبة تفوق كل فهم. نعرف جزءًا منها فقط. 

نترنم بنعمة المخلّص، مع أنه الغني افتقر لأجلنا، لكي نُغنى نحن بافتقاره. تُجاهد عيوننا لترى أبعاد هذه النعمة العظيمة. لكنّنا محدودون بقصر النظر البشري. 

نَعلم أننا ينبغي أن يُدهشنا التأمّل في تضحيته في الجلجثة، لكننا غالباً ما لا يتأثر شعورنا. لو حقاً ندخل إلى ما وراء الستار، نتحوّل إلى دموع. لكن ينبغي أن نعترف...

أتعجّب من نفسي أيّها الحمل المحب والنازف حتى الموت
أتأمّل في هذا اللغز مراراً وتكراراً لكن لا تثور مشاعري لأحبك أكثر.

وكلمات أخرى تحثّنا أن نسأل أنفسنا:

هل أنا صخرة وليس إنسان أقف أيها الرب تحت صليبك،
وأُحصي دماءَك قطرة قطرة تسيل على الصليب، ولا أبكي. 
تُمسَك أعيُننا كما تلميذَي عمواس. نشتاق إلى ذلك اليوم عندما يزاح الستار وتتحسّن رؤيتنا لنرى المعنى العظيم للخبز المكسور وللخمر المسكوب. *​


----------



## happy angel (19 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 19 نيسان





«كَتَبْتُ هَذَا إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لَكُمْ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلِكَيْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ.» (يوحنا الأولى 13:5)

 سيدوم شكرنا للأبد لأجل هذا العدد الذي يعلّمنا أن تأكيد خلاصنا يأتي أوّلاً وأخيراً من كلمة الله وليس من الشعور. لقد كُتب الكتاب المقدس لأسباب عديدة ومنها لكي يعرف كل من يؤمن باِسم ابن الله أن له حياة أبدية. 

نحن شاكرون لأن التأكيد لا يأتي عن طريق الشعور، لأن الشعور يتغيّر من يوم إلى آخر. «لا يطلب الله من الروح أن تقول، شكراً لك يا رب لأني أشعر جيداً، لكن يوجّه العيون إلى الرب يسوع وكلمته.» سأل أحدهم مارتن لوثر قائلاً، «هل تشعر أن خطاياك قد غُفرت؟» فأجاب، «كلّا، لكنني متأكّد من هذا مثل إيماني بوجود الله في السماء. لأن الشعور يأتي ويذهب، لأن الشعور خدّاع، ضماني في كلمة الله، لا شيء آخر يستحق الإيمان به.» يذكّرنا سكوفيلد أن «التبرير يحصل في ذهن الله وليس في جهاز المؤمن العصبي.» أمّا أيرونسايد فكان معتاداً على قول، «لا أعرف أنني مخلّص لأنني أحس بالسعادة، بل أحس بالسعادة لأنني أعرف أنني مخلّص.» ويَعلم أنه مخلّص من كلمة الله.

عندما نقرأ أن «اَلرُّوحُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضاً يَشْهَدُ لأَرْوَاحِنَا أَنَّنَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ،» (رومية 16:8)، ينبغي أن نتذكّر أن الروح يشهد لنا بصورة رئيسية من خلال الكتاب المقدس. نقرأ في يوحنا 47:6، مثلاً، «مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ.» نَعلم إنّنا نستطيع أن نثق بالمسيح لأجل خلاصنا الأبدي، هو رجاؤنا الوحيد إلى السماء. لذلك يشهد لنا روح الله من خلال هذه الآية أننا أولاد الله. *​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء 20 نيسان




«فَإِنْ كَانَ بِالنِّعْمَةِ فَلَيْسَ بَعْدُ بِالأَعْمَالِ وَإِلاَّ فَلَيْسَتِ النِّعْمَةُ بَعْدُ نِعْمَةً.» (رومية 6:11) 

عندما يتأسّس المؤمن باكراً في بداية إيمانه في عقيدة النعمة، ينقذ نفسه من الكثير من المشاكل لاحقاً في حياته. إنه لأمر أساسي أن يفهم المؤمن أن الخلاص عطية مجانية من نعمة الله التي تُعطى ليس فقط لمن لا يستحقّها بل في الواقع لمن يستحق العكس. ليس من شيء يمكن للإنسان أن يعمله أو يصيّره لكي يحصل على الحياة الأبدية. يُعطى لأولئك الذين يتخلّون عن الفكرة القائلة بالأحقّية الشخصية لكن يتّكلون في قضيّتهم على استحقاق المخلّص وحده.

عندما نرى الإيمان بالنعمة فقط، نحظى بالتأكيد الكامل. نعرف أننا مُخلّصون. لو أن الخلاص يعتمد ولو بأقل درجة ممكنة على أنفسنا وعلى تحصيلنا البائس فلن نكون بالمرة متأكّدين. لن نَعلم إن قُمنا بما فيه الكفاية من الأعمال الصالحة أو الأنواع الصحيحة. لكن عندما يُعتمد على عمل الرب يسوع المسيح، فلن يكون هناك أدنى شك.

نفس الأمر صحيح بالنسبة للضمان الأبدي. لو كان أمننا الدائم يعتمد بشكل من الأشكال على مقدرتنا في الصمود، فربّما نخلُص اليوم ونهلك غداً. لكن ما دام أمننا يعتمد على مقدرة المخلّص ليحفظنا، نستطيع أن نعرف أننا آمنون إلى الأبد.

إن الذين يحيون تحت النعمة لا يكونوا رهائن عاجزين للخطية. تسيطر الخطية على الذين تحت الناموس لأن الناموس يخبرهم ماذا ينبغي أن يفعلوا لكن لا يعطيهم قوة ليعملوا ما يقول لهم. تعطي النعمة الإنسان موقفاً كاملاً أمام الله، تُعلّمه أن يسلك باستحقاق في دعوته، تمكّنه ليعمل ذلك بقوة الروح القدس الساكن فيه، وتعطيه المكافأة لقيامه بالعمل. 

تصبح الخدمة تحت النعمة امتياز فرح وليس حملا ًشرعياً. يخدم المؤمن مدفوعاً بالمحبة وليس بالخوف. ذكرى ما تحمَّله المُخلص لِيَعِد الخلاص تُلهِم الخاطيء المُخلَّص أن يسكب حياته في خدمة مكّرسة.

النعمة تُغني الحياة بدوافع الشكر والعبادة والتسبيح والكرامة. معرفة المخلصّ، كوننا خطاة بالطبيعة وبالممارسة، وكل ما عمله لأجلنا تجعل قلوبنا تفيض بالتكريم والمحبة له.

لا شيء يضاهي نعمة الله. إنها الجوهرة في تاج ميِّزاته. أسِّس حياتك على حقيقة نعمة الله السائدة التي سوف تغّير كل الحياة. *​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 21 نيسان



«لَيْسَ التِّلْمِيذُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ مُعَلِّمِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَنْ صَارَ كَامِلاً يَكُونُ مِثْلَ مُعَلِّمِهِ.» (لوقا 40:6) 
في هذا النص يُذَكرّ الرب يسوع تلاميذه الإثني عشر بعد أن خرجوا للكرازة ألاّ يتوقّعوا من تلاميذهم أن يتقدّموا في الحياة الروحية إلى أكثر ممّا وصل إليه التلاميذ أنفسهم. وبكلمات أخرى، فإن مدى تأثيرنا الإيجابي على الآخرين محدوداً بما نحن عليه. فقد قال أ. كلارك: «لا يمكنك أن تُعلّم ما لا تَعلمَ ولا يمكنك أن تقود إلى حيث لم تذهب.»


استمر يسوع في كلامه ليدعم هذا الدرس بقصة القذى والخشبة. كان رجل ماراً بقُرب بَيدر عندما هبّت ريح خفيفة وأطارت قشة صغيرة إلى داخل عينه. يفرك عينه، يرفع الجفن الأعلى ويضعه فوق الأسفل ويحاول العمل مستعيناً بنصائح أصدقائه ليخرج القشة من عينه. ثم أمُرّ أنا من هناك بينما عامود خشبي يظهر في عيني وأقول له، «يا صاحبي، دعني أساعدك لتخرج القذى من عينك.» ينظر إليّ بعينه السليمة ويقول، «ألا يجدر بك أن تنزع العامود من عينك أنت أوّلاً؟»

طبعاً، لا يمكنني أن أساعد شخصاً يتصارع مع خطية محدقة به حين أكون أنا نفسي مثقلاً أكثر منه بتلك الخطية عينها. لا يمكنني الضغط عليه لإطاعة بعض الوصايا الكتابية البسيطة إن لم أتبعها أنا أولاً. كل فشل روحي في حياتي يسد شفتاي في هذا المجال ويمنعني عن الحديث.

 عندما يصير تلميذي كاملاً، أي، عندما أنتهي من تدريبه لا يمكنني أن أتوقّع منه أن يكون حتى ولو سنتمتراً واحداً فوق قامتي الروحية. ربما ينمو حتى علو قامتي، لكن لايمكنني قيادته إلى أبعد من ذلك. 

يؤكّد لنا هذا من جديد أنه ينبغي أن ننتبه لأنفسنا. يجب أن تكون خدمتنا خدمة خلق. المهم هو الموجود في الداخل. ربما نكون ماهرين في الخطابة، أذكياء، وسريعي البديهة، لكن إذا وجدت نقاط سوداء في حياتنا، مجالات مهملة وعصيان فيكون تعليمنا للآخرين كما أعمى يقود أعمى. *​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 22 نيسان






«لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ خَلَصْتَ.» (رومية 9:10) 




يُركّز هذا العدد المشهور على حقيقتين يصعب على الإنسان الساقط أن يقبلهما- التجسّد والقيامة. لا يمكن أن يتم الخلاص دون قبول هاتين الحقيقتين وكل دلائلهما.

أوّلاً، ينبغي أن نعترف بفمنا أن يسوع المسيح ربّ، أي، أن الذي وُلد في مغارة بيت لحم هو الله الذي أُعلن بالجسد. ألوهية المسيح ضرورية لكل خطة الخلاص.

ثانياً، ينبغي أن نؤمن بقلوبنا أن الله أقامه من الموت. وهذا له معنى أعمق من حقيقة القيامة البسيطة. يتضمّن هذا موت المسيح على الصليب بدلاً عنّا. سدَّد العقاب الذي تستحقّه خطايانا. تحمَّل غضب الله الذي كان ينبغي أن نتحمّله نحن إلى الأبد. وفي اليوم الثالث أقامه الله من الموت برهاناً لرضى الله الكلّي عن ذبيحة المسيح لأجل خطايانا.

وكما يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عندما نَقبله رباً ومخلّصاً، نَخلُص. 
لكن ربما يسأل أحدهم، «لماذا يسبق الإعتراف الإيمان؟ ألا نؤمن أّولاً ثم نعترف؟»
يشدد بولس في العدد التاسع على التجسّد والقيامة، ويقدّم الترتيب الزمني لحدوثهما-التجسُّد أوّلاً وبعد ثلاثة وثلاثين سنة كانت القيامة.

 في العدد التالي يضع بولس الإيمان قبل الإعتراف. «لأَنَّ الْقَلْبَ يُؤْمَنُ بِهِ لِلْبِرِّ وَالْفَمَ يُعْتَرَفُ بِهِ لِلْخَلاَصِ.» هذا هو الترتيب الذي يحدث عندما يولد الشخص ثانية. أوّلاً، نؤمن بالمخلّص فنتبرّر. ثم نخرج لنعترف بالخلاص الذي قد قبلناه.​*​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 23 نيسان




«فَلْنَخْرُجْ إِذاً إِلَيْهِ خَارِجَ الْمَحَلَّةِ حَامِلِينَ عَارهُ.» (عبرانيين 13:13) 

نتعلّم من هذا العدد أن المسيح هو مركز تجمُّع شعبه. لا تجمعنا طائفة، أو كنيسة، أو بناية أو واعظاً شهيراً بل المسيح وحده. «وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ» (تكوين 10:49). «اجْمَعُوا إِلَيَّ أَتْقِيَائِي الْقَاطِعِينَ عَهْدِي عَلَى ذَبِيحَةٍ» (مزمور 5:50).

الدرس الآخر الذي نتعلّمه هو وجوب خروجنا إليه خارج المحلّة. والمحلّة هنا تعني «كل النظام الديني الأرضي الذي يتبنّاه الإنسان الطبيعي.» هذا هو المجال الديني الذي لا يُكرَّم فيه المسيح أو يُنقَّص من قدره. إنها بشاعة الوثنية المتسربلة بمسيحية أيّامنا. «لهم صورة التقوى، لكن ينكرون قوّتها.» المسيح في الخارج فينبغي أن نخرج إليه.

نتعّلم أيضاً أن هناك توبيخ في ملاقاة يسوع خارج المحلة. قليلاً ما ينتبه المؤمنون إلى أنه هناك ثمناً مرتبطاً بإطاعة الرب فيما يختص بالشركة في الكنيسة. غالباً ما تسعى الجماعات المسيحية لتَصِل إلى مستوى من المكانة والمركز. لكن كلّما نقترب من مثال العهد الجديد، يزيد الإحتمال أننّا سوف نشترك في عاره. هل نحن مستعدّون لدفع الثمن؟ 

ناداني ذاك الرجل صاحب العباءة، عرفت صوته- ربّي المصلوب
أظهر لي نفسه فلم أستطع البقاء، تبعته كان ينبغي أن أطيع. 
لقد نبذني هذا العالم عندما اكتشف أنّني توجته من كل قلبي
الرجل الذي رفضوه، طعنوه وذبحوه. الذي أقامه الله بقوّة ليملك. 
وهكذا نكون خارج المحلّة، ربّي وأنا، لكن وجوده أحلى من كل مذاق أرضي
ممّا كنت قبلاً أعده أعظم من دعوته، أنا في الخارج، ليس من العالم فقط، بل لأجل اسمه. *​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 24 نيسان



«إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُفْسِدُ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ فَسَيُفْسِدهُ اللهُ لأَنَّ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ مُقَدَّسٌ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ هُوَ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 17:3) 
يشير هيكل الله في هذا العدد للكنيسة المحلية. لا يتكلم بولس هنا للمؤمن الفرد لكن لجماعة المؤمنين عندما يقول، «الذي أنتم هو.» يؤلّف القديسون في كورنثوس هيكل الله.

وطبعاً صحيح أيضاً أن المؤمن الفرد هو هيكل للروح القدس. ويتكلم الرسول عن هذا في كورنثوس الأولى19:6 حين يقول «أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ جَسَدَكُمْ هُوَ هَيْكَلٌ لِلرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الَّذِي فِيكُمُ الَّذِي لَكُمْ مِنَ اللهِ وَأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ لأَنْفُسِكُمْ؟». الروح القدس يسكن في جسد كل ابن من أبناء الله.

لكن في نصّ هذا اليوم نوجّه النظر إلى الكنيسة. يقول بولس إن كان أحد يدّمر الكنيسة، فإن الله سيدمّره. وتعني هذه الكلمة في هذا العدد «يدنِّس» أو «يهدم». وتُستخَدم فيمن يفسد كنيسة محلية ويبعدها عن حالة حياة القداسة وطهارة التعليم الذي ينبغي أن تثبت فيه، والعقوبة تدمير المعتدي المذنب بهذه الخطية.

لذلك يحذّرنا هذا العدد أن العبث بالكنيسة المحلية خطر جداً. وهذا في الواقع تدمير ذاتي. وغالباً ما يقع الخجلون في هذا الخطأ. وها رجل لا ينجح في فرض طريقه في الكنيسة، أو يصبح متورطاً في نزاع شخصي مع أخ آخر، وبدل أن يسعى لحل المشكلة بالأسلوب الكتابي، يشجّع أشخاصاً ليأخذوا جانبه ويكوّن تحّزباً في الكنيسة. وتتدهور الأمور من سيّء إلى أسوأ حتى يصبح انشقاقاً علنياً.​*​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 25 نيسان



«وَلَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا فِي مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَيُظْهِرُ بِنَا رَائِحَةَ مَعْرِفَتِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 14:2) 

واضح هنا أن بولس يستعير تشبيهاً من موكب نصر لقائد عسكري عاد لتوه من احتلال أجنبي. يسير القائد على رأس الموكب، يحصد حلاوة سعادة الإنتصار. يسير خلفه جنوده الفرحون. ومن ورائهم يسير موكب أسرى الحرب، ينتظرون العقاب، ربما الموت. وعلى طول الطريق ينتشر حارقو البخور، يملأون الجو بالرائحة الزكية. لكن الرائحة تعني شيئاً مختلفاً لأناس مختلفين، وبحسب الجهة التي يقفون إلى جانبها. هذه رائحة الإنتصار للموالين للقائد المنتصر. أما للأسرى فهي علامة الهزيمة والعقاب. 

تشبه طريق خادم الله كثيراً هذه الصورة من نواح مختلفة. يقوده الرب دائما للنصر. مع أنه لا يبدو انتصاراً في بعض الأحيان، لكن الحقيقة هي أنه مع الجانب المنتصر بحيث أن جانب الله لا يفشل أبداً.

يحمل رائحة المسيح حيثما يذهب. لكن لهذه الرائحة معان مختلفة. إنها رائحة الحياة الأبدية لمن يسجدون للمسيح. ومن الناحية الثانية تكون رائحة الموت والدمار لمن يرفضون البشارة. 

لكن يتمجّد الله في كلتا الحالتين. يتمجّد بخلاص التائب ويتبّرر برفض أولئك الذين يهلكون. عندما يقف هؤلاء أمام المسيح، يوم دينونة العرش الأبيض، لن يتمكّنوا من إلقاء اللوم على الله لهلاكهم. كانت عندهم الفرصة ليَخلُصوا، لكنّهم رفضوا.

نقيس عادة تأثير الخدمة المسيحية بعدد الناس الذين يخلصُون. ربما يوجد اقتراح شرعي في هذا النص ليدين بعدد الناس الذين يرفضون دعوة الإنجيل الصريح ويندفعون إلى الجحيم. 

يتمجّد الله بالحالتين. الأولى لها رائحة بخور النعمة الحلوة وفي الثانية العدل. 
نتائج حزينة! فلا عجب أن يتساءل الرسول في نهاية النص، «ومن هو كفء لهذه الأمور؟»*​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 26 نيسان




«لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَداً.» (يوحنا 8:13) 


منطَقَ الرب يسوع حقويه بمنشفة وملأ وعاء بماء، وأعدّ نفسه ليغسل أرجل تلاميذه. وعندما جاء إلى بطرس، واجّه اعتراضاً شديداً، «لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَداً.»

لماذا؟ لماذا لم يُرد بطرس أن يخضع لهذه الخدمة الوضيعة من الرب. من ناحية كان عنده شعورٌ بعدم الإستحقاق، إذ لم يعتبر نفسه مستحقاً ليتلقّى خدمة من الرب. لكن هنالك أيضاً إمكانية أن سلوك بطرس كان نابعاً من الكبرياء والإستقلال. لم يُرد أن يكون في موضع متلقّي الخدمة. لم يكن يريد الإعتماد على الغير لمساعدته.

هذا السلوك نفسه يمنع الكثيرين من الخلاص. يريدون أن يُحصّلوا الخلاص بأنفسهم أو يعتقدون أنهم يستحقّونه، لأن قبول عطية النعمة المجانية يقلّل من كرامتهم. لا يريدون أن يشعروا أنهم مديونون لله بشيء. لكن، «ما من متكّبر ليكون مديوناً للرب يمكن أن يكون مؤمناً» (من أقوال جيمس ستيورات).

ودرس آخر هنا للمؤمنين. لقد تعرّفنا جميعاً على مؤمنين معطائين ملتزمين. يعملون دائماً لصالح غيرهم. يسكبون حياتهم في خدمة ذويهم وجيرانهم. يستحقّون المديح لكرمهم. لكن هناك سر في الموضوع. لا يريدون أبداً أن يكونوا في الجانب المُتلقّي. لا يريدون أن يقوم أحد بعمل ما لأجلهم. لقد تعلّموا كيف يُعطوا لكنهم لم يتعلّموا كيف يتقبلّوا باتضاع. يتمتّعون ببركات الخدمة للآخرين، لكنهم يمنعون هذه البركات عن غيرهم. 

لقد برهن بولس على أنه متواضع في قبول العطايا من أهل فيلبي. ويشكرهم حين يقول: «لَيْسَ أَنِّي أَطْلُبُ الْعَطِيَّةَ، بَلْ أَطْلُبُ الثَّمَرَ الْمُتَكَاثِرَ لِحِسَابِكُمْ» (فيلبي 17:4). لقد آمن أن مكافأتهم أعظم من حاجته الشخصية.*​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 27 نيسان





«وَوَعَظَ الْجَمِيعَ أَنْ يَثْبُتُوا فِي الرَّبِّ بِعَزْمِ الْقَلْبِ.» (أعمال الرسل 23:11) 

هنالك مَيل خطير في بعض الدوائر المسيحية وهو عبارة عن تودّد لشخص ما لأنه متعلّم، مع أنه غير مطيع لشخص الرب يسوع. 

أحد الرجال، مثلاً، كان كاتباً مشهوراً، متمكناً في استخدام الأمثلة، معّلقاً ماهراً وكلماته ممتازة في الدراسة. لكنه ينكر الميلاد العذراوي. يشرح بإسهاب عجائب ربّنا. يُنكر القيامة الجسدية الحرفية للمخلّص. يتكلم بحماس عن يسوع الذي ينبغي أن يحتل مكانة مرموقة في متاحف أبطال العالم. بالنسبة له يسوع واحد من هؤلاء الأبطال. وهكذا يضفي على ابن الله مجداً ضعيفاً. وبكل بساطة هذا رجل غير أمين للرب.

من المدهش، إذاً، أن تجد مؤمنين يدافعون عن شخص مثل هذا لِعلِمه اللامع. يملأون أفواههم بحمد براعته العقلية دون اعتبار لمعاملته الهرطقية للمسيح. يحبوّن اقتباسه كمصدر محترم ويتحرّكون في فَلَكه العلمي. وعندما يُواجِهون بتودّدهم أحد أعداء صليب المسيح، يستخدمون كلمات ماكرة ليخفّفوا من جدية الهجوم. وليس غريب عليهم أن يهاجموا أحياناً الملتزمين، المؤمنين بالكتاب لجرأتهم في الكلام ضد صاحب سُلطة مشهوداً له.

لقد حان الوقت ليتمسّك المؤمنون بحس من الغضب البار عندما يرون خيانة المُخِلّص في قاعات العلم. لا وقت للتساهل. لا جدل في حقيقة وعمل شخصه. ينبغي أن نقف ويُحسَب لنا حساب. 

لم يتكّلم الأنبياء بمراوغة عندما كان حق الله في خطر. كانوا أُمناء أقوياء للرب وقاموا بجلد حاد لكل من تجّرأ على إنكار أو تقليل قيمة الله. 

انتصَب التلاميذ ضد أيّة محاولة لسلب الرب من أمجاده. اختاروا الولاء للمسيح أفضل من للعالِم اللاهوتي المشهور.

اختار الشهداء الموت على التساهل في ولائهم لابن الله. كان يهمّهم استحسان الله وليس البشر. 
نحن مطالبون بالأمانة للرب يسوع المسيح في كل شيء، ونأخذ موقفاً مناهضاً لكل شخص أو شيء يحول دون إعطاء المسيح مكانته السامية. *​


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 28 نيسان




«اِسْمَعُوا أَيُّهَا الْبَنُونَ تَأْدِيبَ الأَبِ وَاصْغُوا لأَجْلِ مَعْرِفَةِ الْفَهْمِ.» (أمثال 1:4) 



في الأعداد الأولى من الأصحاح الرابع من سِفر الأمثال يصِف سليمان كيف ينبغي أن تُمرّر النصيحة الجيدة من جيل إلى آخر ويخبرنا كيف علّمه والده، وثم بدوره يحث ابنه على اتباع التعليم الصالح والتعليمات الصحيحة. 

من الحكمة أن يتعلّم الشباب وبقدر الإمكان من والديهم الأرضيّين ما يتعلّق بأمور الحياة العملية. لكن مهم أيضاً، في الناحية الروحية، أن يكون مرشد لكل حديث في الإيمان يمكن اللجوء إليه بتساؤلاتهم، شخص يمكن الثقة به، شخص يشارك من مخزون اختباراته ويكون أميناً في التعامل مع الحاجات المختلفة. من المفضّل أن يقوم أحد الوالدين بهذا الدور وإن لم يتمكّن، يقوم به شخص آخر.

لقد جمع المؤمنون الأتقياء الناضجون كميّة كبيرة من الحكمة العملية. فقد اختبروا الهزيمة ولكنهم تعلّموا منها دروساً قيّمة وتعلمّوا أن يتجنّبوها فيما بعد. يرى المؤمنون الأكبر سناً نواح في مشكلة ما لا يراها الشباب عادة. لقد تعلّموا أن يتبعوا الإتزان ويتجنّبوا الترف اللامعقول.

تيموثاوس الشاب الحكيم يعرف كيف يستعين ببولس، يحاول أن يعتمد على حكمته وكيفية الممارسة. ينقذ نفسه من مواقف مخجلة كثيرة ومن التخبّط عندما يستشير شخصاً قد مرّ في هذه من قبل. بدل أن يعامل كبار السن بالإزدراء، يكرم هؤلاء الذين خاضوا معارك الخصومات وحافظوا على سجل صالح. *​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 29 نيسان



«وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى.» (عبرانيين 1:11) 


الإيمان بأبسط معانيه هو الثقة بكلمة الله. الثقة بالله المستحق الثقة. الإيمان هو التأكيد أن كل ما يقوله الله صادق وكل ما يعد به يتحقق. وبصورة رئيسية يتعامل مع عالم المستقبل (أمور تُرجى) وعالم اللا مرئيات (ما لا يُرى).

يقول وايتير: «تقع خطوات الإيمان على ما يبدو فراغاً، فتجد تحته كتلة صخر.» لكن ليس الأمر هكذا.

الإيمان ليس قفزة في الظلام بل يتطلّب برهاناً أكيداً، ويجد ذاك البرهان في كلمة الله. 
عند بعض الناس سوء فهم، يقولون إنك إن آمنت بشدّة بشيء ما فسيحدث. لكن هذا سذاجة وليس إيماناً. ينبغي أن يتضمّن الإيمان إعلان الله لنتّكل عليه، وعداً من وعوده لنتمسّك به. إن وَعَدَ الله بشيء، فيكون أكيداً كما لو أنه قد حصل فعلاً. يخبر عن المستقبل. فيتحقَّق بالتأكيد. بكلمات أخرى، الإيمان يأتي بالمستقبل إلى الحاضر ويجعل اللامرئي منظوراً.

لا توجد أية مخاطرة في تصديق الله. لا يقدر الله على الكذب، ولا يخادع ولا يمكن خداعه. تصديق الله أعظم عمل معقول، عاقل ومنطقي يقوم به الإنسان. هل يبدو أكثر تعقلاً من أن تصدق الخليقة خالقها؟ 

الإيمان غير محدود بالإمكانيات ولكنه يخترق عالم المستحيلات. قال أحدهم: «يبدأ الإيمان حيث تنتهي الإمكانيات. لو كان الأمر ممكناً فلا مجد فيه للرب. إن كان الأمر مستحيلاً يصبح ممكناً، وله كل المجد.» 
«ألإيمان القوي يرى الوعد ويتطلّع إلى الله فقط،
يسخر من المستحيلات ويصيح، سوف يُعمل.»


نعترف أن هنالك صعوبات ومشاكل في حياة الإيمان. يمتحن الله إيماننا في حشد من التجارب والضربات ليرى إن كان إيماننا أصيلاً (بطرس الأولى 7:1). عادة ما ننتظر سنوات طويلة لنرى وعوده تتحقّق وأحياناً ننتظر حتى نصل الجانب الآخر. لكن «الشدائد غذاء لنمو الإيمان» (جورج مولر).

«بِدُونِ إِيمَانٍ لاَ يُمْكِنُ إِرْضَاؤهُ» (عبرانيين 6:11). عندما نرفض أن نثق به، فكأننا نقول أنه كاذب (يوحنا الأولى 10:5)، وكيف يمكن أن يُسرّ الله بأناس يقولون أنه كاذب؟*​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 30 نيسان




«إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ .» (يوحنا 15:14) 


وصاياه؟ في العهد الجديد؟ عندما يسمع الناس كلمة وصايا، يفكّرون حالاً بالشرائع. لكن الكلمتين مترادفتين. لم يتكلم أحد عن الوصايا أكثر من الرب يسوع، ولكن لم يكن أحد يقل عنه تقيُّدا بحرف الناموس.

ما هو التقيُّد بالحرف؟ مع أن هذا المصطلح ليس مذكوراً في العهد الجديد، إلاّ أنه يصف جهود الإنسان المستمرّة للحصول على استحقاق واستحسان الله. وبشكل أساسي تدل على المحاولات للحصول على التبرير أو التقديس بالمحافظة على الناموس. وهذا هو المعنى الحقيقي.

لكن تُستعمل هذه الكلمة في أيّامنا بمعنى أوسع وأشمل لتصف ما يُعتقد في القوانين الأخلاقية الصارمة. كل محاولة لتصنيف بعض الممارسات محظورة أو مُحرّمة تعتبر «تطبيقا حرفياً.» وفي الواقع تستعمل هذه الكلمة اليوم كعصا للضرب على أي قيود في السلوك المسيحي أو أي سلبيات. كيف يمكن إذاً للمؤمن أن يفكّر لكي يتجنب الخطر المرتبط بالتطبيق الحرفي؟

أولاً، صحيح أن المؤمن متحرّر من الناموس ولكن مهم أن نضيف وبسرعة أنه ليس بلا ناموس. إنه ينتمي لناموس المسيح. ينبغي ألا يفعل ما يُرضي نفسه بل كل ما يرضي المسيح.

ثانياً، يجب أن نتذكّر أن العهد الجديد مليء بالوصايا، بما فيها عدد من الممنوعات. الفرق هو أن هذه الوصايا لم تُعط كناموس، مع عقاب. بل أُعطيت كتعليمات في البّرِ لشعب الله.

ثم، يمكن أن تكون أمور مسموحة للمؤمن لكنها لا تكون نافعة. يمكن أن تكون ناموسية ولكنها تكون مُستعبِدة (كورنثوس الأولى 12:6).

من الممكن أن يكون للمؤمن حرية ليعمل شيئاً ولكنه يعثِر شخصاً آخر في هذا العمل. وفي هذه الحالة ينبغي ألاّ يعمله.

ولأن أحدهم وصَم شيئاً ما بالممنوع فهذا لا يعني أنه سيّء. يستخدم الناس أيضاً كلمة «بيوريتان» (متقدّس) ليشجب نمطاً من سلوك معيّن، لكن سلوك المتقدّسين كان أكثر تكريماً للمسيح من كثير من منتقديهم. 
كثيراً ما يحدث عندما ينتقد المؤمنون أنماطاً مقبولة من سلوك التقوى على أنه «تطبيقاً حرفياً» يكون دلالة على أنهم هم أنفسهم أصبحوا أكثر تساهلاً وينحرفون عن مرساتهم الأخلاقية. يتخيّلون بكل بساطة أنهم حين يقذفون الوحل على المتمسكين والمتزمّتين، يبدون أفضل بأنفسهم.*​


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 1 أيار


وَأَنْتُمْ مَمْلُوؤُونَ فِيهِ.» (كولوسي 10:2) 



بِعَكس الفكر السائد بين الناس، لا يوجد درجات وتفاوت في استحقاق السماء. إما أن يكون الشخص مناسباً كلياً أو غير مناسب بتاتاً. يقع الناس في خطأ كبير عندما يعتقدون أنّ سِفر الله يتضمّن على رأس القائمة أسماء البشر أنقياء الحياة، وفي أسفل القائمة اللصوص والمجرمين، وبين الإثنين درجات مختلفة لمستحقّي السماء. هذا طبعاً خطأ فادح. إمّا أن نستحق أو لا نستحق. لا شيء في الوسط. 

في الواقع لا أحد منّا يستحق السماء. جميعنا خطاة مذنبين نستحق العقاب الأبدي. جميعنا أخطأنا وأعوزنا مجد الله. جميعنا ضَللنا ومِلنا كل واحد إلى طريقه. جميعنا غير أنقياء، وأفضل أعمالنا كخِرَق قذرة بالية. 

ليس فقط غير مستحقّين بل وليس باستطاعتنا عمل شيء لنكون مستحقّين. أعظم قراراتنا وأسمى مساعينا لا يمكنها أن تنفع لتمحو خطايانا وتزوّدنا بالبر الذي يطلبه الله. لكن الأخبار السارة هي أن الله أعدَّ ما يتطلبه بره، ويقدّمه هبة مجانية. «...هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ. لَيْسَ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ كَيْلاَ يَفْتَخِرَ أَحَدٌ.» (أفسس 2: 8-9).

بالمسيح فقط يكون تأهيلك للسماء. عندما يولد الخاطيء الولادة الثانية، يقبل المسيح. فلا يراه الله فيما بعد كخاطيء في الجسد، بل يراه في المسيح ويقبله على هذا الأساس. لقد جعل الله المسيح، الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ. (كورنثوس الثانية 21:5). 

لذلك يكمن الجواب في هذا الأمر، هل معنا المسيح أو لا. إن كان المسيح معنا فنحن كما جعلنا الله نكون أهلاً للسماء. استحقاق يسوع يصير لنا. نستحق كما هو مستحق لأننّا فيه.

من الناحية الثانية، اذا لم يكن المسيح معنا. نكون حتماً ضاليّن وهالكين. بدون المسيح نوجد مقصّرين وأهلاً للهلاك. لا شيء آخر يمكن أن يعوّض هذا النقص الأساسي. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 2 أيار





«وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ كُلَّ الْجَلِيلِ يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضَعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْبِ.» (متى 23:4)

 إحدى المشاكل التي تتكّرر عند المؤمنين هي الحفاظ على الإتزان الصحيح ما بين الكرازة والإنهماك ألإجتماعي. يُتَّهم الإنجيليون عادة باهتمامهم بأرواح الناس وبدون اهتمام كاف بأجسادهم. بكلمات أخرى، فإنهم لا يقضون وقتاً كافياً يطعمون الجائع، يكسون العريان، يشفون المرضى ويعلّمون الجهّال.

انتقاد هذه الخدمات يشبه توجيه الإنتقاد للأمومة. كان الرب يسوع المسيح مهتماً بحاجات الإنسان الجسدية وعلّم تلاميذه أيضاً عن هذا الإهتمام. وعلى مرّ التاريخ، كان المسيحيون دائماً في مقدّمة العاملين في تقديم المساعدات الإنسانية. 

وكما في نواح أخرى من الحياة، هذه مسألة أولويات. ما هو المهم أكثر، الزمني أم الأبدي؟ والحكم على الأمور بنفس الطريقة، تصبح رسالة الإنجيل أهم الأشياء. لمَّح يسوع بهذا حين قال، «هذا عمل الله، أن تؤمنوا...» يأتي التعليم قبل الإنهماك في العمل الإجتماعي.

تنبع بعض المشاكل الإجتماعية الملحّة نتيجة لديانة زائفة. فمثلاً، يموت الكثير من الناس جوعاً لأنهم لا يذبحون بقرة لاعتقادهم أن شخصاً قد تقمّص في البقرة. عندما تُعطي بعض الشعوب بواخر مليئة بالقمح، فتأتي الجردان أكثر ممّا يأكل الناس، لأنهم لا يقتلون الجرذان. هؤلاء الناس مُثقَّلون بديانة زائفة والمسيح هو الجواب الوحيد لمشاكلهم. 

لكي نصل إلى الإتزان الصحيح ما بين الكرازة والخدمة الإجتماعية، يكمن دائماً خطر الإنشغال «بالقهوة والكعك» ونسيان الإنجيل. تاريخ المؤسّسات المسيحية مليء بالأمثلة حيث أصبح ما هو جيّد عدواً لما هو أفضل. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 3 أيار




«لأَنَّ مَنْ يَزْرَعُ لِجَسَدهِ فَمِنَ الْجَسَدِ يَحْصُدُ فَسَاداً.» (غلاطية 8:6) 



لا يمكن لأحد أن يقترف خطية ويتهرّب منها. لا يمكن الهروب من نتائج الخطية ومرارتها الشديدة. ربما تبدو الخطية كقِط غير مؤذٍ لكنها في النهاية أسدٌ مفترس. 

سِحر الخطية المزعوم واسع الإنتشار. لكننا لا نسمع شيئاً عن الوجه الآخر. قليلون هم الذين يتركون وصفاً لسقوطهم ولبؤسهم اللاحق.

بدأ أحد الكتاّب الإيرلندييّن يلعب بالرذائل منتقلاً من رذيلة إلى أخرى حتى أصبح متورّطاً في العديد من القضايا الجنائية، وأخيراً زُجَّ في السجن حيث كتب ما يلي:

أعطتني الآلهة كل شيء تقريباً. كان لي إسمٌ مميّزٌ عبقريٌّ، مركز اجتماعي مرموق، ذكاء، جرأة تفكير وجعلت من الفن فلسفة، ومن الفلسفة فناًّ. بدَّلت أفكار الناس وألوان الأشياء، كل ما قمت به أو قلته جعل الناس يُعجبون. عاملت الفن كحقيقة سامية، والحياة كأنها فقط نمط من الخيال. أيقظت خيال بلادي ليخلق أسطورة وخرافة حولي، استدعيت جميع الأنظمة في تعبير واحد وكل الوجود في قصيدة.

وإلى جانب كل هذه الأشياء، كان لي أمور مختلفة. سمحت لنفسي أن أنزلق في فترات من الحمق والشهوات. ألهَيت نفسي بالتأنّق كمحب للموضة. جمعت حولي صغار العقول وضعاف الطبيعة. أصبحت المبذّر لعبقرّيتي. إضاعة شبابي في المسراّت الأنانية أعطاني فرح غريب النوع. وبسبب تعبي من البقاء في الأعلى انزلقت إلى الدرجات السُّفلى تفتيشاً عن الأحاسيس. كنت أحيا في دائرة الفكر وأصبح الإنحراف فيّ إلى دائرة الهوى. تمتّعت حيث وجدت لذّة وسِرت في طريقي. نسيت أن كل عمل ولو صغير في الأيام العادية يشكّل الشخصية، ولذلك ما يعمله الإنسان في الغرف السريّة سيصرخ يوماً من على أسطُح المنازل...وكانت نهايتي خزياً رهيباً.»

كُتب هذا الإعتراف في مقالة تحمل اسماً ملائماً «من الأعماق».  *​


----------



## شميران (4 مايو 2011)

*الرب يباركك *
*كلام جميل*


----------



## happy angel (5 مايو 2011)

شميران قال:


> *الرب يباركك *
> *كلام جميل*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (5 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 4 أيار




«تُوجَدُ طَرِيقٌ تَظْهَرُ لِلإِنْسَانِ مُسْتَقِيمَةً وَعَاقِبَتُهَا طُرُقُ الْمَوْتِ.» (أمثال 12:14) 


يعلّمنا سِفر الأمثال مرّتين (12:14، 25:16) أنه لا يمكن الإعتماد على قرار البشر بما يختص بالطريق الصحيح. ما يبدو صحيحاً في عينيه تكون نهايته كارثة وموتاً. 

خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية، أعطى سلاح البحرية للطيارين مثالاً واضحاً عن هذا الأمر. أراد أن يُعلّم الطيارين الذين يرتفعون بطائراتهم إلى علو شاهق دون استعمال كمّامة الأكسجين، أنهم لا يستطيعون الإتكال على حواسهم. طُلب من طيار أن يدخل إلى غرفة تخفيض الضغط ويجلس أمام طاولة وأمامه ورقة كُتبت عليها مسائل حسابية. سُحب الأكسجين من الغرفة ليبدو كما في الأجواء المرتفعة. عندما قَلَّت كثافة الهواء، طُلب من الطيار أن يحل المسائل الحسابية. وقيل له أن لا أحد قبله استطاع أن يحل المسائل.

نظر الطيار إلى المسائل بثقة كبيرة ظناً منه أنه سيتغلّب على النظام. بدا له أن المسائل سهلة وكان متأكداً أنه سيحصل على العلامة الكاملة. لم يكن عنده أدنى شك في ذلك.

عندما أُعيد ضخ الأكسجين إلى الغرفة، وخرج الطيار ليقدّم ورقته للفحص علِم أن مقدرته الرياضية على حل المسائل قد هبطت كثيراً بسبب النقص في وصول الأكسجين إلى دماغه. فكان الدرس طبعاً أنه اذا ارتفع إلى الجو بدون استعمال الأكسجين سيفقد مقدرته في اتّخاذ القرارات ويتسبّب بسقوط طائرته.

ضعفت جداَّ مقدرة الحكم على الأمور عند الإنسان بسبب الخطية. يشعر أنه متأكّد تماماً أن الطريق إلى السماء تكون ببذل مجهوده. إن قلت له أنّه لا أحد يَخلُص بأعماله الحسنة، يستمر في عناده أنه سيكون أول إنسان سيغلب النظام. متأكداً من أن الله سوف لا يَطرده من أبواب السماء.

لكنه مخطيء ولا شك، وإذا استمر نقصان «الأكسجين الروحي» فسوف يهلك. تكمن سلامته بالإتكال على كلمة الله وليس على حُكمه وقراره هو. فعليه أن يعمل هذا، يتوب عن خطاياه ويقبل الرب يسوع المسيح رباً ومخلّصاً له. كلمة الله حق وكل من يؤمن بها يكون متأكّداً أنه يسير في الطريق الصحيح. *​


----------



## happy angel (5 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 5 أيار







«...كَعِيسُو، الَّذِي لأَجْلِ أَكْلَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ بَاعَ بَكُورِيَّتَهُ.» (عبرانيين 16:12) 



من المُمكن غالباً مقايضة أفضل قِيَم الحياة بإشباع وقتيّ لشهوة جسدية.

هذا ما عمله عيسو. كان راجعاً من الحقل مُنهَكاً وجائعاً. وفي تلك اللحظة كان يعقوب أخاه يطهو العدس الأحمر. وعندما طلب عيسو صحناً من هذا الحساء الأحمر قال له يعقوب، «حسناً، أعطيك بعضاً منه إذا بعتني بكورّيتك بالمقابل.»

كانت البكورية عبارة عن امتياز ثمين يخصّ الإبن البكر في العائلة. كان هذا الإمتياز ثميناً لأنه يتضمّن مركز قيادة العائلة أو القبيلة ويضمن له حصّة مضاعفة من التركة.

لكن في تلك اللحظة اعتبر عيسو أن البكورية ليست ذات قيمة. ما فائدة البكورية لرجل يكاد الجوع يقتله، قال بفكره. لقد كان جوعه قاهراً حتى أنه كان مستعداً ليعمل أي شيء ليسد جوعه. لكي يهديء شهوة وقتية، كان مستعداً أن يتخلّى عن شيء ذي قيمة كبيرة. وهكذا قام بهذه المقايضة الرهيبة.

يُعاد لعب هذه المسرحية كل يوم تقريباً. فها رجل قد حافظ على شهادته لسنين طويلة. يتمتع بمحبة عائلته الجميلة واحترام شركة المؤمنين. وعندما يتكلّم كانت كلماته تحمل سُلطة روحية، وخدمته مباركة من الرب. مؤمن مثالي. 

لكن تأتي لحظة الأهواء الشديدة. يبدو وكأنه غارق في نيران التجربة الجنسية. وفجأة لا شيء يبدو له مُهِمّاً كإشباع رغبته الجسدية هذه. يهجر قوة التفكير المنطقي. يصبح مستعداً أن يضحّي بكل شيء في سبيل هذا الإتحاد المحظور.

وهكذا يأخذ القفزة الجنونية! في لحظة الشهوة تلك يستبدل كرامة الله، شهادته، تقدير عائلته، احترام أصدقائه وقوة نقاء صفاته المسيحية. أو كما قال ألكساندر ماكلارين، «ينسى سَعْيه الشديد وراء الِبرّ، يرمي فرح العشاء الإلهي، يُظلِم روحه، يقضي على نجاحه، يسكب على رأسه شلالاً من الكوارث لبقية حياته، ويجعل من اسمه ومن ديانته هدفاً للتهكّم الجارح من كل أجيال الإستهزاء القادمة. وكما يقول لنا الكتاب إنه يبيع بكوريته بخليط من حساء الخضروات.»*​


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 6 أيار


«حَتَّى مَتَى تَنُوحُ عَلَى شَاوُلَ, وَأَنَا قَدْ رَفَضْتُهُ عَنْ أَنْ يَمْلِكَ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ.» (صموئيل الأول 1:16) 


يأتي الوقت في حياتنا حين يجب أن نتوقّف عن النوح على الماضي ونستمر في العمل الحاضر. لقد رفض الله شاول أن يكون ملكاً. القرار نهائي، لا يمكن إلغاؤه. لكن كان من الصعب على صموئيل أن يقبل به.

كان مقرّباً جدّاّ لشاول، والآن يبكي عندما يرى خيبة آماله. استمر في العويل على خسارة لا يمكن إعادتها. فقال له الله ما معناه، «كفّ عن النوح. أخرج وامسح خليفة لشاول. برنامجي لم يفشل. لديّ رجل أفضل من شاول ليأخذ مكانه على مسرح تاريخ إسرائيل.» كنا نود لو أن صموئيل لم يتعلّم الدرس فقط، بل علّمه لداود الذي حلّ ملكاً مكان شاول.

على أي حال، أظهرَ داود أنه قد تعلّم الدرس. فما دام إبنه على فراش الموت استمر في الصوم والبكاء، راجياً أن يشفيه الله. لكن عندما مات طفله، قام واستحم، بدل ملابسه، ذهب إلى خيمة الإجتماع ليصلّي ثم تناول وجبة طعام. وللذين تساءلوا عن هذا الواقع قال لهم: «وَالآنَ قَدْ مَاتَ، فَلِمَاذَا أَصُومُ؟ هَلْ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَرُدهُ بَعْدُ؟ أَنَا ذَاهِبٌ إِلَيْهِ وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَلاَ يَرْجِعُ إِلَيَّ» (صموئيل الثاني 23:12). 

يتكلمّ هذا إلينا في حياتنا المسيحية وخدماتنا. يحدث أحياناً أن تُنزع منا خدمة ما وتُعطى لآخر. نحزن على موت إحدى الخدمات. ربما تتقطّع صداقة أو شركة ونتيجة لذلك تبدو الحياة فارغة وفاترة. ربما نُصاب بخيبة أمل قاسية بموت عزيز لنا. فنحزن ونبكي على موت صداقة ثمينة. أو يتحطّم حلم عمرنا، أو إحباط في طموح ما. نبكي لأجل موت طموح ما أو رؤيا. لا خطأ في البكاء، لكن يجب ألاّ يطول إلى حد إصابة تأثيرنا بالشلل في مجابهة تحديات الساعة. قال ستانلي جونز أنه يستفيق بعد ساعة من الحزن وضربات الحياة. لربما ساعة لا تكون وقتاً طويلاً لمعظمنا، لكن يجب ألاّ نمكث غير قابلين التعزية على أثر ظروف لا يمكن تبديلها. *​


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 7 أيار





«مُلْقِينَ كُلَّ هَمِّكُمْ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكُمْ.» (بطرس الأولى 7:5)

 الكتاب المقدس مليء بصفات عناية الله الرائعة بشعبه. خلال تجوال بني إسرائيل أربعين سنة في البرية، تناولوا طعاماً من السماء (خروج 4:16)، كان عندهم كفاية من الماء (كورنثوس الأولى 4:10)، وتزوّدوا بنِعال لا تبلى أبداً (تثنية 5:29).

ونفس الشيء ينطبق على رحلتنا البرية. وللبرهان على ذلك، يذكّرنا إلهنا أن عنايته بنا تفوق عنايته بالطيور، بالأزهار والحيوانات. يتكلّم عن عصافير الدّويري مثلاً. يزوّدهم بالطعام (متى 26:6). وواحد منها ليس منسياً من الله (لوقا 6:12).

وواحد منها لا يسقط على الأرض بدونه (متى 29:10)، أو كما يقول أيرونسايد، «يشترك الله في جنازة كل طير.» والدرس من كل هذا واضح، فإن قيمتنا عند الله أعظم من طيور عديدة (متى 31:10). 

إذا كان يُلبس زنابق الحقل بأجمل ممّا لبس سليمان، أليس بالحريّ جدًّا يلبسنا نحن (متى 30:6). 

يزوّد الثور بطعامه فكم بالحري يهتم بحاجاتنا (كورنثوس الأولى9:9).

الرب يسوع، الكاهن العظيم يحمل أسماؤنا على كتفه حيث قوّته (خروج 28: 9-12) وعلى صدره مركز العواطف (خروج 28: 15-21). وأيضا أسماءنا منقوشة على كفّتي يديه (أشعياء 16:49)، حقيقة تُذكّرنا حتماً بجروحات المسامير التي تحمّلها لأجلنا في الجلجثة. 

يعرف عدد شعور رؤوسنا بالضبط (متى 30:10). يحصي كل حركاتنا في الليل ويحفظ عدد دموعنا في سِفره (مزمور 8:56)

لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ (زكريا 8:2). «كُلُّ آلَةٍ صُوِّرَتْ ضِدَّكِ لاَ تَنْجَحُ» (أشعياء 17:54).

بينما يحمل الوثنيوّن آلهتهم على أكتافهم (أشعياء 7:46)، يحملنا إلهنا نحن شعبه (أشعياء 4:46).

إذا اجتزنا المياه، الأنهار والنيران، يكون معنا (أشعياء 2:43). في كل ضيقنا يتضايق (أشعياء 9:63).

حارسنا لا ينعس ولا ينام (مزمور3:121، 4). لقد دعا أحدهم صفة الله هذه «الأرق الإلهي.»

الراعي الصالح الذي بذل حياته لأجلنا لن يمسك أي صلاح عنّا (يوحنا 11:10، مزمور 11:84، رومية 32:8).

يعتني بنا من أول السنة حتى نهايتها (تثنية 12:11). يتحمّلنا في شيخوختنا (أشعياء 4:46). في الواقع لن يتركنا ولن يهملنا (عبرانيين 5:13). يهمّه أمرنا ويعتني بنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاحد 8 أيار



«وَأُعْطِيكَ ذَخَائِرَ الظُّلْمَةِ.» (إشعياء 3:45) 

عندما أعطى الله هذا الوعد لكورش، كان يتكّلم عن كنوز مادية من بلاد الظلمة التي سيحتلّها كورش. لكننا لا نسيء إلى هذا العدد عندما نطبّقه على ناحية روحية.

تُكتشف كنوز كثيرة في ظلمات ليل الحياة، ولا تكتشف في الأيام المشرقة بالشمس. 

فمثلاً يستطيع الله أن يعطي ترانيم في أحلك الليالي (أيوب 10:31) لن ترنّم أبداً لو كانت الحياة خالية من التجارب. 

ولهذا يكتب الشاعر:

يقول العديد من أبناء النور، مغنّي الطرب العالمييّن: أن أجمل موسيقاهم تعلّموها في الليل.

كثير من الأناشيد التي تملأ بيت الآب ملأتنا تنهّدات مع التمرين في ظلال الغرف المعتمة.

هناك الظلمة التي دعاها ستيورت هولدن «أسرار لا تُفسّر- كوارث، مصائب، اختبارات فجائية وغير متوقّعة تدخل الحياة، لم تكن كل تدابيرنا كافية لتحاشيها، الحياة مظلمة بسبب الحزن، الخسارة، خيبة الآمال، الظلم، أفكار خاطئة عن المحفّزات، تشويه السمعات.» هذه كلّها تجعل الحياة مظلمة أحياناً.

ومن ناحية بشرية، لا أحد منّا يختار هذه الظلمة، لكن فوائدها جمّة. لِيزْلي وزرهيد كتبت تقول: «كما كل الناس، أحب وأفضّل الأيام المشمسة في الإختبارات، عندما يسود الغِنى، السعادة والصحة التامة. لكني تعلّمت أكثر عن الله وعن الحياة وعن نفسي في ظلام الخوف والفشل ممّا تعلّمت في الأيام المشمسة. 

هنالك أشياء تُعدُّ كنوز الظلام. نشكر الله لأن الظلام يمضي. لكن ما نتعلّمه في الظلام يدوم للأبد.»*​


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 9 أيار




«الْجَارِيَةُ الَّتِي مِنْ أَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.» (ملوك الثاني 4:5) 


ليس من الضروري أن يُعرف الشخص بإسمه ليتمّم عملاً عظيماً للرب. وفي الواقع بعض المذكورين في الكتاب المقدس الذين حصلوا على شهرة أبدية كانوا غير معروفين بأسمائهم.

ثلاثة رجال أحضروا ماء لداود من بئر في بيت لحم (صموئيل الثاني 23: 13-17). اعتبر داود عمل الوفاء هذا خارقاً فَلَم يقُم بشرب الماء بل سكبه كتقدمة مقدسة. كان الرجال بدون أسماء. 

لا نعرف اسم المرأة العظيمة من شونم (ملوك الثاني 4: 8-17) لكن ستُذكر دائماً كمن بَنَت غرفة لأليشع.

جارية عبريّة مجهولة عمل بنصيحتها نعمان السرياني وجاء إلى النبي أليشع ليُشفى من البرص (ملوك الثاني5: 3-14). وأهم ما في الأمر هو أن الله يعرف اسمها.

مَن كانت المرأة التي دهنت بالزيت رأس يسوع (متى 26: 6-13)؟ لا يذكُر متّى اسمها، لكن شهرتها معلنة في كلمات ربّنا، «اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهَذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ يُخْبَرْ أَيْضاً بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هَذهِ تَذْكَاراً لَهَا» (عدد 13).

الأرملة الفقيرة التي ألقت بفلسيها في الخزانة غير معروفة أيضاً (لوقا 2:21). وهي مثال الحقيقة القائلة بجمال عملك للرب إن كنت لا تهتم بمن يحصل على الشكر.

ثم هنالك الفتى الذي أعطى أرغفته الخمسة والسمكتين للرب ورآها تتكاثر لتطعم خمسة آلاف رجل بالإضافة إلى النساء والأولاد (يوحنا 9:6). لا نعرف اسمه لكننا لن ننسى أبداً فِعله.

ومثال أخير! أرسل بولس أخوَين إلى كورنثوس مع تيطس بخصوص التقدمة للقدّيسين المعوزين في أورشليم. لا يذكر اسميهما بل يمتدحهما كرسولَي الكنيسة ومجد المسيح (كورنثوس الثانية 23:8).

نظر فهيم إلى حجر فوق قبر في مقبرة ريفية وقرأ ما كُتب عليه:
نضرت زهرة خجلة لا تُرى، وبدّدت حلاوتها في نسيم الصحراء. 
لكن لا شيء يضيع عند الله. يعرف أسماء كل المجهولين الذين يخدمونه، وسوف يكافئهم بالطريقة التي يستحقّونها. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مايو 2011)

> نظر فهيم إلى حجر فوق قبر في مقبرة ريفية وقرأ ما كُتب عليه:
> نضرت زهرة خجلة لا تُرى، وبدّدت حلاوتها في نسيم الصحراء.
> لكن لا شيء يضيع عند الله. يعرف أسماء كل المجهولين الذين يخدمونه، وسوف يكافئهم بالطريقة التي يستحقّونها.


*جميييييييييييييييييييلة

ميرسى يا أمى الغالية
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة ويعوضكم بالسمائيات.*


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييييلة
> 
> ميرسى يا أمى الغالية
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة ويعوضكم بالسمائيات.*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (9 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 10 أيار




«لأَنَّنَا لاَ نَجْهَلُ أَفْكَارهُ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 11:2) 


مهم أن نعرف أساليب عدوّنا إبليس. وإلاّ فإنه سيتمكّن من استغلالنا.

ينبغي أن نعلم أنه كاذب منذ البدأ. إنّه أبو الكذاب (يوحنا 44:8). لقد كذب على حواء مُسيئاً في تعريفه لِلهّ، ولا يزال يفعل هذا منذ ذلك الوقت. 

إنه خداع (رؤيا 10:20). يمزج القليل من الحق مع الخطأ. يقوم بتقليد أو تزوير كل ما هو من الله. يظهر كملاك نور ويبعث رُسلاً كخداّم برّ (كورنثوس الثانية 15،14:11). يخدع باستعمال آيات وعجائب كاذبة (تسالونيكي الثانية 9:2). يُفسد أذهان البشر (كورنثوس الثانية 3:11).

إبليس مجرم قتّال (يوحنا 44:8، 10:10). الهلاك هدفه وهدف كل أبالسته. لا استثناء عن هذه العبارة. كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه (بطرس الأولى 8:5). يضطهد شعب الله (رؤيا 10:2) ويهلك عبيده بواسطة المخدّرات، الشر، الكحول، فساد الأخلاق والرذائل.

هو المشتكي على الإخوة (رؤيا 10:12). وكلمة إبليس تعني المشتكي أو المفتري، فهو كاسمه. فكل من يفتري على الإخوة يعمل عمل إبليس.

يزرع روح الخوف. يحذر بولس الكورنثيين بقوله لهم إن لم يسامحوا المرتد يستغل إبليس هذا الوضع بزرع الخوف الشديد في هذا الأخ (كورنثوس الثانية 2: 7-11).

كما تكلّم من خلال بطرس محاولاً ثني الرب عن الذهاب إلى الصليب (مرقس 8: 31-33)، كذلك يشجّع المؤمنين أن يستثنوا أنفسهم من عار وآلام حمل الصليب.

إحدى الحِيَل المفضلة لهذا الشرير هي «فرّق تسُد». زرع الخصام والخلاف بين القديسين، عالماً أن «البيت الذي ينقسم على ذاته لا يصمد.» ومن المؤسف أنه كان ناجحا جدا في هذه الإستراتيجية. 

يعمي أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلاّ يشرق عليهم نور إنجيل مجد المسيح ويخلّصهم (كورنثوس الثانية 4:4). يعميهم بالمسلّيات، بالديانة الكاذبة، بالتأجيل وبالكبرياء. يشغلهم بالشعور بدل الحقائق، بأنفسهم بدل المسيح.

وأخيراً فإن إبليس يهاجم مباشرة بعد النصرة الروحية أو اختبار قمة الجبل، عندما يكون خطر الكبرياء شديداً. يفتّش عن نقطة ضعف في دِرعنا، ويصوِّب ناره هناك. 

أفضل دفاع ضد إبليس هو العيش في شركة صافية مع الرب، متسربلين بدرع القداسة الواقي. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 11 أيار




«مُسْتَرِيحٌ مُوآبُ مُنْذُ صِبَاهُ وَهُوَ مُسْتَقِرٌّ عَلَى دُرْدِيِّهِ وَلَمْ يُفْرَغْ مِنْ إِنَاءٍ إِلَى إِنَاءٍ وَلَمْ يَذْهَبْ إِلَى السَّبْيِ. لِذَلِكَ بَقِيَ طَعْمُهُ فِيهِ وَرَائِحَتُهُ لَمْ تَتَغَيَّرْ.» (إرميا 11:48) 


يستعير إرميا هنا مثالاً من صنع الخمر ليُعلّمنا أن الحياة السهلة لن تنتج شخصية قوية. 

عند تخمير الخمر في برميل خشبي يترسّب العكر والحثالة في القعر. إن يُترك الخمر دون تحريك يصبح غير مستساغ ويفقد طعمه. ولهذا يجب على الخمّار أن يصب من وعاء إلى آخر ليتخلّص من الحثالة والأوساخ. وعندما يفعل هذا، يصبح الخمر قوياً ذو رائحة ولون وطعم.

عاش موآب حياة مريحة. لم يقع تحت وطأة الأسر. لقد عزل نفسه عن المشاكل، عن التجارب وعن الحرمان. وكانت النتيجة أن حياته أصبحت فاترة بلا طعم. كان ينقصها الرائحة والإثارة.

ما ينطبق على الخمر ينطبق علينا نحن أيضاً. نحن بحاجة إلى المقاطعة، المقاومة، الصعوبات والإزعاج لنتخلّص من الحثالة ونتقدّم في الحياة المليئة بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح.

نميل طبيعياًّ لحماية أنفسنا من كل ما يزعجنا. نجاهد جداًّ لكي نحظى بالسكينة. 
لكن إرادة الله لنا أن تكون حياتنا في ضائقة مستمرة لنتّكل عليه. إنه يستمر في تحريك المأوى.

في كتابتها لسيرة حياة هدسون تيلر كتبت السيدة هوارد تيلر: «لنجعل هذه الحياة بركة للعالم أجمع، ينبغي أن تمر في عملية تتضمّن الكثير من السكب من وعاء لآخر، مسببّاً آلاماً للطبيعة الساقطة التي نتنقّى منها.»   
عندما نعلم أن صانع الخمر الأسمى يطلب أن ينجز عمله في حياتنا، ينقذنا من العصيان ويعلّمنا الخضوع والإتكال. نتعلّم أن نردّد:

أترك الرب يسيطر ويختار ويأمر،
تتجوّل في طريقه وتعرف كم حكيماً وكم قويّة يده،
عالياً عالياً فوق فهمك يظهر إرشاده، 
وعندما ينهي عمله لا داعِ لخوفك. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 12 أيار



«لأَنَّهُ إِذْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ فِي حِكْمَةِ اللهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ اسْتَحْسَنَ اللهُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِجَهَالَةِ الْكِرَازَةِ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 21:1) 

كان البعض في كنيسة كورنثوس يحاول أن يجعل الإنجيل جديراً بالإحترام العقلي. انشغالهم السابق بحكمة هذا العالم جعلتهم حسّاسين لسِمات في الرسالة المسيحية تهاجم الفلاسفة. 

لم يفكّروا في ترك الإيمان، لكن في تعريفه بطريقة ليكون مقبولاً عند العلماء.

لامَ بولس بشدّة هذه المحاولة للمزاوجة ما بين حكمة الله وحكمة العالم. كان يَعلَم جيّداً أن إنجاز المركز العلمي يسبّب ضياع القوة الروحية.

لنواجه الوضع! الرسالة المسيحية عار لليهود وجهالة للأمم. ولم تكن جماعة المسيحيين من الذين يعتبرهم العالم حكماء، أقوياء أو نبلاء. عاجلاً أم آجلاً سنضطر إلى مواجهة الحقيقة وهي بدل أن ننتمي للطبقة المثقّفة فنحن جهلة، ضعفاء، وُضعاء، محتَقَرون ولا شيء في أعين العالم.

لكن الأمر الجميل هو أن الله يستخدم هذه الرسالة، التي تبدو جهالة، لخلاص كل من يؤمن. ويستخدم الله أوضَع البشر مثلنا لينجزوا مقاصده. عند اختيار وسائل كهذه، يتغلّب الله على كل مواكب إدّعاءات هذا العالم، يزيل كل افتخار ويؤكّد أن كل الفضل له وحده.

لا يعني هذا أنه لا مكان للعِلم. طبعاً للعِلم مكانته. لكن ما لم يمتزج العلم بعمق الروحيات، يصبح مميتاً وخطراً. عندما يجلس العِلم للحكم على كلمة الله مدّعياً، على سبيل المثال، أن بعض الكُتّاب استخدموا مصادر موثوقة أكثر من غيرهم، فيمثّل هذا رحيلاً عن حقّ الله. وعندما نسعى وراء استحسان علماء كهؤلاء، نكون عُرضة لكل هرطقاتهم.*​


----------



## happy angel (14 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 13 أيار





«وَمَنْ أَعْثَرَ أَحَدَ هَؤُلاَءِ الصِّغَارِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِي فَخَيْرٌ لَهُ أَنْ يُعَلَّقَ فِي عُنُقِهِ حَجَرُ الرَّحَى وَيُغْرَقَ فِي لُجَّةِ الْبَحْرِ.» (متى 6:18) 

من الصعب تخّيل طريقة فعّالة وسهلة للغرق أكثر من هذه. لم يُقصد بحجر الرحى هنا الحجر الصغير الذي يُدار باليد، بل الكبير الذي يديره جحش. وتعليق حجر كهذا في عنق شخص يعني الغرق السريع الذي لا إفلات منه. 

يمكن أن نصاب في البداية بدهشة من كلمات المسيح الحادّة. يبدو كأنه رعد السماء بإدانة غير عادية لخطية عثرة أحد الصغار. ما الذي يثير هذا الغضب؟

إليك بعض الأمثلة: أحد خدَّام الإنجيل يقدِّم إرشاداً لكثير من الناس وهم يقفون على بابه. يقف بينهم شاب مستعبد لخطية جنسّية وهو بحاجة ماسّة للمساعدة. يتطلّع إلى الخادم كمن يضع فيه ثقته، كشخص يمكن أن يساعده ليجد طريقاً للخلاص من خطيّته. لكن بدلاً من ذلك يجد الخادم نفسه ملتهباً بالشهوة، ويقوم باٌقتراحات غير لائقة، وعاجلاً يقود طالب الإرشاد إلى العودة إلى اللاأخلاقيات. يُحطَّم الشاب لخيبة أمله من خيانة الثقة ومن العالم المتديّن. وربما يُصاب بالشلل الروحي لبقّية حياته.

من الممكن أن يكون المعتدي أستاذ جامعة يعمل دون كَلَل ليسلب طلاّبه من إيمانهم. يزرع بذور الشك والإنكار، يقوّض سُلطة الكتاب المقدس ويهاجم شخص الرب يسوع. 

من الممكن أن يكون مؤمن يعثر بسلوكه مؤمناً شاباً. يتخطّى الخيط الرفيع ما بين الحرية والإجازة، يُشاهَد منشغلاً بنشاط مثير للشك. يقوم هذا الشاب بتفسير هذا السلوك كأنه مقبول في السلوك المسيحي ويتخلّى عن طريق الفصل عن العالم وينغمس في حياة دنيوية متساهلة. 

ينبغي أن نأخذ كلمات الرب يسوع بغاية الحذر بأنه خطير جدّاً أن نسبّب في جنوح أخلاقي أو روحي لصغار المؤمنين به. من الأفضل الغرق حرفياً في مياه ممّا الغرق في بحر الذنوب، الخزي والندم مسبِّبين للصغار بالسقوط في الخطية. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (14 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



السبت 14 أيار






«وَلاَ كَلاَمُ السَّفَاهَةِ وَالْهَزْلُ الَّتِي لاَ تَلِيقُ، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ الشُّكْرُ.» (أفسس 4:5) 



ينبغي تجنّب الإفراط بالهزل لأن النتيجة الحتمية تكون تسرّب في القوة الروحية.

يتعامل الكارز بقضايا خطيرة، بالموت والحياة، بالزمن وبالأبدية. من الممكن أن يقدّم عظة نموذجية، لكن إذا احتوَت هزلاً لا داعي له، يتذكّر الناس النكات وينسون الباقي.

في بعض الأحيان تُفسَد قوة العظة بسبب الحديث المرح بعدها. دعوة مقدسة للإنجيل تتبع سكون الأبدية بعد الإجتماع. لكن عندما يقوم الحضور ليتركوا المكان، تقوم ضجة الأحاديث الإجتماعية. يتكلم الناس في الأهداف التي سُجّلت في نهاية الأسبوع في كرة القدم أو العمل والشغل. نتساءل قليلاً إن كان الروح القدس يحزن ولا شيء يحدث لِلّه.

الشيوخ الذين يتميّزون بنشر النكات يكون لهم تأثيرٌ قليلٌ على المؤمنين الشباب الذين يرون فيهم مثالاً. ربما يعتقدون أن ذكاءهم يفوز بالحظوة عند الشباب، لكن الحقيقة هي أن الشباب يشعرون بشيء من الإحساس بخيبة الأمل والوهم.

أحد أشكال الهزل المُضرّ هو التلاعب بألفاظ الكتاب المقدس لإثارة الضحك بدل تغيير الحياة. في كل مرّة نتلاعب بكلمات الكتاب المقدس، نقلّل من مستوى سلطة الكتاب في حياتنا وحياة الآخرين. 

لا يعني هذا أنه على المؤمن أن يكون عابساً، دون ظهور أي فكاهة. المقصود هنا أن يسيطر على فكاهته لكي لا تلغي رسالته.​*​


----------



## happy angel (15 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 15 أيار




«وَلاَ تَتَذَمَّرُوا كَمَا تَذَمَّرَ أَيْضاً أُنَاسٌ مِنْهُمْ فَأَهْلَكَهُمُ الْمُهْلِكُ.» (1كورنثوس 10:10) 


كان بنو إسرائيل متذمّرين مُزمنين بينما كانوا يرتحلون في الصحراء. تذمّروا لقلّة الماء. تذمّروا على الطعام. تذمّروا على قادتهم. عندما أعطاهم الله المنّ من السماء، ضجروا منه واشتاقوا للصراخ، لبصل وثوم مصر.

مع أنه لم توجد أسواق ولا مخازن أحذية في الصحراء، زوّدهم الله بكل احتياجاتهم من المؤونة لمدّة أربعين سنة، وأحذية لا تَبلى. وبدل أن يكونوا شاكرين للتموين العجيب، كان بنو إسرائيل يتذمرون بلا انقطاع.

لم تتغيّر الأزمنة. يتذمّر الناس اليوم على الطقس، درجات الحرارة مرتفعة جداً أو منخفضة جداً، جاف أو رطب. يتذمّرون على الطعام. يتذمّرون على عملهم ورواتبهم، عن البطالة عندما لا يعملون. يجدون أخطاء الحكومة والضرائب، وفي نفس الوقت يطالبون بزيادة العوائد والخدمات. غير سعداء من الآخرين، من سياراتهم، من الخدمة في المطعم. يتذمّرون من أوجاع خفيفة، يتمنّون لو كانوا أطوَل قامة، أو أهزل، أو أجمل. لا يهم الحالة الجيدة التي خلقهم الله بها، يقولون، «ماذا عمل لي مؤخّراً؟»

لا بد وأن هذه تجربة للرب ليكون عنده أناس مثلنا. كان صالحاً معنا، لا يزوّدنا بضروريات الحياة فقط، لكن أيضاً بوسائل الترفيه التي حتى ابنه لم يتمتّع بها عندما كان على الأرض. عندنا الطعام الجيد، الماء النقي، البيوت المريحة، كثرة من الملابس. نتمتّع بالبصر، بالسمع، بالشهية، بالذاكرة وكثير جداً من رحمة الله علينا التي نقبلها كأمور بديهية. يحمينا، يرشدنا، ويحفظنا. وأفضل من كل هذا، أعطانا حياة أبدية بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح. وما الشكر الذي يأخذه منّا؟ في معظم الأحيان لا يسمع سوى كلمات التذمّر.*​


----------



## happy angel (15 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 16 أيار




«لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ.» (يوحنا الأولى 15:2) 

يُعرف العالم في العهد الجديد على أنه مملكة مناهضة لله. إبليس يحكم المملكة، وكل غير المؤمنين شعبه. تُغري الإنسان عن طريق شهوة العيون، شهوة الجسد وتعظُّم المعيشة. يحاول الإنسان في هذا المجتمع أن يكون سعيداً من دون الله، واسم يسوع المسيح غير مرغوب فيه. يقول دكتور آرتشار عن العالم: «إنه جهاز منظم من العصيان، محبة الذات، وعداوة لله يتصف بها الجنس البشري في مقاومته لله.»

للعالم تسلياته الخاصة، سياسة، موسيقى، فنون، ديانة، أساليب تفكير وأنماط حياة. يطلب من الكل أن يتماشى معه ويكره كل من يرفض. وهذا يفسّر كراهية العالم للرب يسوع.

مات يسوع لكي يخلّصنا من العالم. صُلب العالم عنّا ونحن للعالم. تُعد خيانة من طرف المؤمن إن أحب العالم في أي من صُوَره. والحقيقة، كما يقولها يوحنا، أن كل من يحب العالم هو عدو لله.

المؤمنون ليسوا من العالم، لكنهم أُرسلوا إليه ليشهدوا ضده، ليشهّروا أعماله الشريرة، ويكرزوا بالخلاص منه بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح.

المؤمنون مدعوّون ليسلكوا منفصلين عن العالم. كان هذا في السابق أن يمتنعوا عن الرقص، المسرح، التدخين، السُكُر، لعب الورق والمقامرة. بل ويتضمن أكثر من ذلك. كثير ممّا يُشاهد على التلفزيون دنيويّاً، يثير شهوة العيون وشهوة الجسد. تعظّم المعيشة الدنيوية، سواء كبرياء الألقاب، الدرجات، الرواتب، التراث أو الأسماء اللامعة. حياة الترف دنيوية، سواء كانت القصور، ألوان الأطعمة والشراب، ملابس تجذب الإنتباه، الجواهر أو السيارات الفخمة. وكذا أيضاً حياة الراحة والمسرّات، الإنفاق الكثير على الرحلات البحرية، التسوّق، الرياضة والإستجمام. ربما طموحاتنا لأنفسنا ولأولادنا دنيوية، حتى حين نظهر بمظهر الروحانيين والأتقياء. وأخيراً ممارسة الجنس خارج الزواج دنيوي أيضاً. 

فكلّما زاد إخلاصنا للرب وتملّكه لنا، يقل وقتنا للتسليات والمسرّات الدنيوية. قال أحدهم أن مقياس إخلاصنا للمسيح هو مدى انفصالنا عن العالم. كتب الشاعر ج. دِك يقول: 
نحن غرباءٌ هنا، لا نشتهي بيتاً تعطينا على الأرض، بلْ قبراً،
قِطَعِ صليبِك روابِطُنا هنا، فأنت كَنزنُا في الحقلِ المشرقَ​*​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الثلاثاء 17 أيار



«سَوَاءٌ كَانَ بِعِلَّةٍ أَمْ بِحَقٍّ يُنَادَى بِالْمَسِيحِ، وَبِهَذَا أَنَا أَفْرَحُ. بَلْ سَأَفْرَحُ أَيْضاً.» (فيلبي 18:1) 


هنالك ضعف منتشر بين الناس يعترفون أن لا صلاح موجود خارج محيطهم الخاص. كأن لهم احتكار على التميّز ويرفضون الإعتراف بوجود آخرين يمكن ان يكونوا أو يعملوا كما هم. يذكّروننا بلاصقة تلصق على مؤخرة السيارات تقول، «أنا بخير، فأنت بخير أيضاً.» وحتى هذا يكون بمثابة قبول على مضض من الغير.

كنيستهم هي الوحيدة الصحيحة. خدمتهم للرب هي الشيء المهم. نظرتهم للأمور هي الصواب والسُلطة الوحيدة. هم البشر وتموت الحكمة مع موتهم.

لم ينتمِ بولس لتلك المدرسة. عرف أن غيره كان يكرز بالإنجيل. أجل، فقد كان البعض يقوم بالعمل من منطلق الغيرة، راغباً في إزعاجه. لكن استمر يعطيهم الفضل في نشر الإنجيل، وكان يفرح عندما يُنادى بالمسيح.

كتب أحد المفسّرين للرسائل، «يتطلّب الأمر نعمة كثيرة ليعترف المفكّرون المستقلّون أنه يمكن أن يجري الحق في قنوات غير قنواتهم.»

إحدى ميزات الفرق هي أن قادتهم يتمتّعون بالكلمة الأخيرة في كل أمور الإيمان والأخلاق. يطلبون طاعة عمياء لكل أقوالهم، ويحاولون عزل أتباعهم من الإتصال بأي أفكار معارضة.*​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 18 أيار





«فَرَطَ بِشَفَتَيْهِ.» (مزمور 33:106)


 قال الله لموسى أن يكّلم الصخرة لتجري منها المياه عندما تذمّر بنو إسرائيل من نقص المياه في برية قادش. لكن موسى كان قد ضجر جداً من الشعب فوبّخهم قائلاً، «إسمعوا أيّها المرَدَة. أمِن هذه الصخرة نُخرج لكم ماء؟» وضرب الصخرة مرّتيَن بعصاه. وهكذا مثّل الله بكلماته العنيفة وعدم طاعته أمام الشعب. وكانت النتيجة فقدان امتياز قيادة بني إسرائيل لدخول أرض الميعاد (عدد 20: 1-13).

يسهل على الرجل ذي الغيرة المشتعلة أن يكون متشدّداً مع المؤمنين الآخرين. يكون هو منضبط النفس بينما هم بحاجة إلى معاملة كالأطفال. هو كثير المعرفة بينما هم جهلة.

لكن ينبغي أن يتعلّم أنهم شعب الله المحبوبون، وأن الرب لا يحتمل الإساءة الكلامية معهم. من جهة واحدة يحسن أن يوعظ بكلمة الله بقوة لكي يقتنعوا ويبكَّتوا وشيئاً آخر أن يُوبَّخوا بشدّة كتعبير عن غضب شخصي ممّا يسبّب حرمان الشخص من مكافآت الله.

بين أسماء رجال داود المشاهير في صموئيل الثاني 23 يوجد إسم يتّضح أنه متغيّب. وهو اسم يوآب، رئيس جند داود. لماذا لم يُذكَر يوآب؟ يعتقد البعض أن سبب ذلك هو استخدام السيف ضد بعض أصحاب داود. إن كان الأمر كذلك، فالحادث مليء بالتحذير لنا إن كنا نُجرَّب لاستخدام ألسنتنا كسيف ضد شعب الله.

عندما كان يعقوب ويوحنا، ابنا الرعد، يطلبان إنزال نار من السماء على السامريين، قال لهما يسوع،: «لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما!» وكم ينطبق هذا التوبيخ علينا إن كنا نتكلم بطيش بشفاهنا ضد أولاده ليس بالخليقة فقط (مثل السامريين) بل بالفداء أيضاً.*​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الخميس 19 أيار



«...أَنَّ دَيْنُونَةَ اللهِ هِيَ حَسَبُ الْحَقِّ.» (رومية 2:2) 


الله هو المؤهّل الكامل الوحيد في الكون للقضاء. نحن أبداً مديونون لأنه لم يودع فينا الدينونة الأخيرة. فكّر ببعض الصعوبات التي يعمل فيها قضاة المحاكم الأرضيون. لا يستطيع القاضي أن يكون موضوعيّاً تماماً.

ربما يقع تحت تأثير المدَّعى عليه لعلو قدره أو لمظهره. ربما يقع تحت تأثير الرشاوى أو اعتبارات ماكرة أخرى. لا يعرف دائماً إن كان الشاهد كاذبا. أو إن لم يكن كاذباً، ربما يُخفي بعض الحقائق. أو من الممكن أن يبقي الحقيقة في الظل. أو أخيراً، يمكن أن يكون جدّياً لكن غير دقيق. 

لا يمكن للقاضي دائماً أن يعرف دوافع الذين يتعامل معهم بينما من المهم جداً أن يقف على الدوافع في قضايا عديدة.

حتى آلة فحص الكذب يمكن خداعها. يتمكن المجرمون المتصلّبون أحياناً السيطرة على ردود فعلهم النفسية للذنب.

لكن الله قاض كامل. عنده معرفة مطلقة بكل الأعمال، الأفكار والدوافع. يستطيع أن يدين أسرار قلوب البشر. يعرف كل الحق، لا يمكن إخفاء شيء عنه. لا يحابي الوجوه ويعامل الجميع بالمساواة ودون تمييز. يعرف المقدرة العقلية التي حظي بها كل واحد، لا يكون المعتوه مسؤولاً عن أعماله كما الباقين. يعرف القوى الأخلاقية المختلفة لدى شعبه، ربما يقاوم البعض التجربة بسهولة أكثر من غيره. يعرف الإمتيازات المختلفة والفرص التي حصل عليها كل واحد، وإلى أي مدى يستطيع الشخص أن يخطيء ضد النور. يكتشف الخطايا النابعة ​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2011)

> لكن  الله قاض كامل. عنده معرفة مطلقة بكل الأعمال، الأفكار والدوافع. يستطيع أن  يدين أسرار قلوب البشر. يعرف كل الحق، لا يمكن إخفاء شيء عنه. لا يحابي  الوجوه ويعامل الجميع بالمساواة ودون تمييز. يعرف المقدرة العقلية التي حظي  بها كل واحد، لا يكون المعتوه مسؤولاً عن أعماله كما الباقين. يعرف القوى  الأخلاقية المختلفة لدى شعبه، ربما يقاوم البعض التجربة بسهولة أكثر من  غيره. يعرف الإمتيازات المختلفة والفرص التي حصل عليها كل واحد، وإلى أي  مدى يستطيع الشخص أن يخطيء ضد النور. يكتشف الخطايا النابعة



*ميرسى يا أمى للتأملات الروحية الراااائعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى يا أمى للتأملات الروحية الراااائعة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
> سلام ونعمه*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 20 أيار



«وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَجْعَلُ خَمْراً جَدِيدَةً فِي زِقَاقٍ عَتِيقَةٍ لِئَلاَّ تَشُقَّ الْخَمْرُ الْجَدِيدَةُ الزِّقَاقَ فَهِيَ تُهْرَقُ وَالزِّقَاقُ تَتْلَفُ. بَلْ يَجْعَلُونَ خَمْراً جَدِيدَةً فِي زِقَاقٍ جَدِيدَةٍ فَتُحْفَظُ جَمِيعاً.» (لوقا 38،37:5) 



الزقاق عبارة عن قِربةٌ مصنوعة من جلد الحيوان. عندما تكون الزقاق جديدة، تكون مرنة ونوعاً ما ليّنة. وعندما تجفُّ تعتق تصبح يابسة وغير مرنة. إن يوضع خمر جديدة في زقاق عتيقة، ينتج عن عملية التخمير ضغطاً شديداً لا تتحمّله الزقاق العتيقة فتتفجَّر.

وهنا في إنجيل لوقا الأصحاح الخامس يستعمل يسوع هذا المثل ليظهر التناقض ما بين اليهودية والمسيحية. يقول أن «النماذج العتيقة، الشرائع، التقاليد والطقوس اليهودية كانت شديدة وجامدة من أن تأتي بالفرح الوفير والطاقة التي في التدبير الإلهي الجديد.»

يتضّمن هذا الفصل أمثلة مثيرة. في الأعداد 18-21، نجد أربعة رجال على سقف أحد البيوت ينزلون صديقهم المشلول أمام يسوع ليشفيه. أسلوبهم المبتكر وغير العادي يمثل الخمرة الجديدة. في العدد 21، يبدأ الفرّيسيون والكتبة يفتّشون عن أخطاء للرب يسوع، هم الزقاق العتيقة. ومرة ثانية، الأعداد 27-29 استجابة اللاوي المتحّمسة لدعوة يسوع، والمأدبة التي أقامها ليُعرّف أصدقاءه على يسوع. هذه هي الخمرة الجديدة. في العدد 30، يتذمّر الكتبة والفريسيون، هم الزقاق العتيقة.

نشاهد هذا في كل الحياة. يعتاد الناس على طرق تقليدية لعمل الأشياء ويجدون التكيّف صعب للتغيير. للمرأة طريقتها الخاصة بغسل الصحون وترى الأمر مثيراً عندما ترى شخصاً آخر يعبث في مغسلتها. للأب طريقته الخاصة في كيفية قيادة سيارته وتقريباً يفقد عقله عندما تسوق السيارة زوجته أو ابنه.

لكن الدرس العظيم لجميعنا يكمن في الناحية الروحية. ينبغي أن نكون مَرِنين لنسمح للفرح، للإبتهاج، لغيرة الإيمان المسيحي حتى حين يظهر بطرق غير اعتيادية. لا نريد ولا نحتاج نماذج الفريسيين الباردة والثقيلة، الذين جلسوا على الخطوط الجانبية وانتقدوا ما كان الله يعمل. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2011)

> لكن  الدرس العظيم لجميعنا يكمن في الناحية الروحية. ينبغي أن نكون مَرِنين  لنسمح للفرح، للإبتهاج، لغيرة الإيمان المسيحي حتى حين يظهر بطرق غير  اعتيادية. لا نريد ولا نحتاج نماذج الفريسيين الباردة والثقيلة، الذين  جلسوا على الخطوط الجانبية وانتقدوا ما كان الله يعمل.



*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى 
ويعوضكم بالسمائيات
آمين
*​


----------



## happy angel (21 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا أمى
> ويعوضكم بالسمائيات
> آمين
> *​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا معاك صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك*​


----------



## happy angel (21 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 21 أيار



«اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ.» (يوحنا 24:12) 

في أحد الأيام جاء بعض اليونانيين إلى فيلبس بطلب نبيل، «يا سيد، نريد أن نرى يسوع!» لماذا أرادوا أن يروا يسوع؟ ربما أرادوا أن يصطحبوه إلى أثينا كفيلسوف جديد له شهرة. أو ربما أرادوا أن ينقذوه من الصليب ومن الموت، الذي بدا الآن حتمياً.

أجاب يسوع بأحد قوانين الحصاد: يجب أن تسقط حبة الحنطة في الأرض وتموت لكي تعطي منتوجاً. إن ينقذ نفسه من الموت، يثبُت وحده. يتمتع بأمجاد السماء وحده، لن يكون هناك خطاة مخلّصون ليشاركوا في مجده. لكن، اذا مات، سيجهز طريق الخلاص التي بها يحصل الكثيرون على الحياة الأبدية. كان ضرورياً له أن يموت ميتة تضحية بدل أن يحيا حياة مريحة.

قال ت. ج. راجلاند مرة، «من بين الخِطط التي تنجح بالتأكيد كانت خطة يسوع، يصبح حبة حنطة، تسقط في الأرض وتموت. فإن نرفض أن نكون حبوب حنطة، إن لا نضحي بإمكانياتنا، ولا نخاطر بأنفسنا، ولا بممتلكاتنا وصحتنا، وحين نُدعى لا نترك بيوتنا، ولا نقطع علاقاتنا العائلية لأجل المسيح، نثبُت وحدنا. لكن إن نريد أن نكون مثمرين، ينبغي أن نتبع ربنا المبارك نفسه، بأن نصير حبة حنطة، نموت، ثم نأتي بثمر كثير.»

قبل عدة سنين قرأت عن مجموعة من المبشرين في أفريقيا الذين عملوا بجهد لسنين عديدة دون أن يروا أي ثمر للرب. وبكثير من اليأس أعلنوا عن عقد مؤتمر ليقفوا في حضرة الرب بالصلاة والصوم. وفي النقاش الذي تبع الصلاة قال أحد المبشرين: «لا أعتقد أننّا سنرى أي بَركة ما لم تسقط حبة حنطة في الأرض وتموت. «وبعد ذلك بأيام قليلة، ذاك المبشر نفسه وقع مريضاً ومات. ثم بدأ الحصاد- البَركة التي تنبّأ عنها.*​


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاحد 22 أيار



«كُفُّوا عَنِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي فِي أَنْفِهِ نَسَمَةٌ لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يُحْسَبُ؟» (أشعياء 22:2) 


عندما نُحل رجلاً أو امرأة في المكان المعُد لله في حياتنا، نلاقي خيبة أمل مُرّة. ندرك أن الناس هم بشرٌ مهما كانوا صالحين. وبالرغم من أنهم يمتلكون صفات حميدة فلهم أرجل من طين وحديد. مع أن هذا يبدو استخفافاً لكنه ليس كذلك. هذا هو الواقع.

عندما كان الغزاة يهدّدون أورشليم، تطلّع سكان يهوذا إلى مصر لإنقاذهم. وقد وبّخهم أشعياء لأنهم وضعوا ثقتهم في المكان المغلوط وقال، «إِنَّكَ قَدِ اتَّكَلْتَ عَلَى عُكَّازِ هَذهِ الْقَصَبَةِ الْمَرْضُوضَةِ عَلَى مِصْرَ الَّتِي إِذَا تَوَكَّأَ أَحَدٌ عَلَيْهَا دَخَلَتْ فِي كَفِّهِ وَثَقَبَتْهَا. هَكَذَا فِرْعَوْنُ مَلِكُ مِصْرَ لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ عَلَيْهِ» (أشعياء 6:36). ومِن بعده وفي ظروف مشابهة قال إرميا، «هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «مَلْعُونٌ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ وَيَجْعَلُ الْبَشَرَ ذِرَاعَهُ وَعَنِ الرَّبِّ يَحِيدُ قَلْبُهُ،» (إرميا 5:17).

أظهَر كاتب المزامير فكرة أصيلة في هذا الموضوع حين قال: «الاِحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى إِنْسَانٍ. الاِحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى الرُّؤَسَاءِ» (مزمور9،8:118). ومّرة ثانية يحذّر قائلاً: «لاَ تَتَّكِلُوا عَلَى الرُّؤَسَاءِ وَلاَ عَلَى ابْنِ آدَمَ حَيْثُ لاَ خَلاَصَ عِنْدهُ.  تَخْرُجُ رُوحُهُ فَيَعُودُ إِلَى تُرَابِهِ. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ نَفْسِهِ تَهْلِكُ أَفْكَارهُ» (مزمور4،3:146).

 طبعاً، ينبغي أن ندرك أنه في طريقة ما يجب أن نثق بعضنا ببعض. كيف يكون حال الزواج، مثلاً، دون وجود الثقة والاحترام المتبادل؟ في حياة العمل، نستخدم الصكوك البنكية المبنية على الثقة المتبادلة. نثق بالأطباء ليشخّصوا أمراضنا ويعطونا الدواء. نثق بالرُقع المُلصَقة على عُلَب الطعام والصناديق. ربما من المستحيل العيش في مجتمع دون بعض الثقة في الآخرين.

لكن الخطر يكمن حيث نتّكل على الإنسان فيما يستطيع الله فقط أن يعمله، عندما نُنزل الله عن عرشه ونضع إنساناً مكانه. كل من يحل مكان الله في محبتنا، ويأخذ مكانه في ثقتنا، كل من يغتصب حقوقه من حياتنا تكون خيبة الأمل مُرّة وأكيدة. نكتشف متأخّرين أن الإنسان لا يستحق ثقتنا به. *​


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاثنين 23 أيار





«لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً فِينَا لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.» (يوحنا 21:17) 


مرتّين في صلاته الكهنوتية، صلّى الرب يسوع لأجل شعبه ليكونوا واحداً (أعداد 21، 22، 23). صلاة الوحدة هذه أصبحت دعماً كتابياً لحركة الوحدة المسكونية – منظمة وحدة عظيمة لجميع الكنائس المسيحية. لكن لسوء الحظ تتم هذه الوحدة عن طريق التنازل أو إعادة تفسير العقائد المسيحية الأساسية. كتب مالكوم موجريدج فقال: «من أكبر السخريات في أيامنا انتصار المسكونية عندما لا يكون شيئاً مسكونياً، مؤسّسات دينية مختلفة يمكن أن يجدوا ما يتّفقون عليه لأنهم بإيمانهم القليل لا يختلفون إلا بالقليل.»

هل هذه هي الوحدة التي كان الرب يسوع يصلّي لأجلها في يوحنا 17؟ لا نعتقد هذا. قال أن الوحدة التي يفكّر فيها هي تلك التي تصدر عن الإيمان العالمي بأن الله أرسله. ليس من المؤكّد أن أي اتحاد خارجي يكون له هذا التأثير. 

لقد عرّف الرب طبيعة هذا الإتحاد عندما قال، «كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيَّ وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا.» وقال أيضاً، «...كما أننّا نحن واحد. أنا فيهم وأنت فيّ ليكونوا مكمّلين إلى واحد.» ما هي الوحدة التي يشترك فيها الآب والإبن التي يمكننا أن نكون طرفاً فيها؟ ليس حقيقة ألوهيّتهما، إذ لا يمكننا أن نشارك في ذلك. أعتقد أن يسوع كان يشير إلى وحدة مؤسّسة على شبه أخلاقي مشترك.

كان يسوع يصلّي لكي يُظهِر المؤمنون صفات الله والمسيح للعالم. وهذا يعني حياة البِرّ، القداسة، النعمة، المحبة، الطهارة، طول الأناة، الوداعة، الفرح والسخاء. يقترح رونالد سيدر في أحد كتبه أن الوحدة التي صلّى لأجلها المسيح كانت مُعلنة وظاهرة في الكنيسة الأولى حيث شاركوا في تسديد حاجات بعضهم البعض عندما كانت هناك ضرورة. كانوا يتمتعون بروح الشركة المسيحية. «كانت صلاة يسوع لتكون وحدة أتباعه لافتة للنظر لتقنع العالم أنه جاء من الآب. وقد حدث هذا في كنيسة أورشليم. جودة حياتهم الفوق عادية أعطت قوة للكرازة الرسولية.» (راجع أعمال 2: 45-47، 4: 32-35).

لوحدة كهذه سيكون اليوم انطباع عميقٌ على العالم. بينما يقدّم المؤمنون شهادة موحدة تعكس حياة الرب يسوع المسيح، يتوبّخ غير المؤمنين على خطاياهم ويعطشون للماء الحي. مأساة اليوم هي أنه من الصعب التمييز ما بين العديد من المؤمنين وبين جيرانهم من أهل العالم. في ظروف كهذه تضعف دوافع الإيمان عند غير المؤمنين.*​


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 24 أيار



«غِنَى الْبُطْلِ يَقِلُّ.» (أمثال 11:13) 


«ربما ربحت 100،000$!» بهذا الإغراء وأمثالها نواجِه كل يوم تجارب المشاركة في شكل من أشكال القمار. بينما تتسوّق ربة البيت في أحد المجمّعات تنجذب لإغراءات الربح من المراهنات السريعة. يُحث المواطن العادي ليبعث بإسمه للإشتراك في إحدى المجلاّت بالإضافة للإشتراك في يانصيب قادم يتضمن الملايين. أو يُدعى للإشتراك في مسابقة البنجو، تغطية الأرقام، حيث يُضمن له تقريباً الربح الأكيد.

وطبعاً توجد أشكال القمار المعروفة مثل لعبة الروليت، سباق الخيول، سباق الكلاب، لعب الأرقام وإلخ. 
ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس في كل هذا؟

يقول، «غِنَى الْبُطْلِ يَقِلُّ وَالْجَامِعُ بِيَدهِ يَزْدَادُ» (أمثال 11:13).

يقول، «ذُو الْعَيْنِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ يَعْجَلُ إِلَى الْغِنَى وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الْفَقْرَ يَأْتِيهِ» (أمثال 22:28).

ويقول أيضاً، «حَجَلَةٌ تَحْضُنُ مَا لَمْ تَبِضْ مُحَصِّلُ الْغِنَى بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ. فِي نَُِصْفِ أَيَّامِهِ يَتْرُكُهُ وَفِي آخِرَتِهِ يَكُونُ أَحْمَقَ» ( إرميا 11:17). 

لا تقول الوصايا العشر بوضوح، «لا تقامر،» لكن الوصايا تقول «لا تَشْتَهِ» (خروج 17:20)، فما القمار سوى شكل من أشكال الشهوة.

للقمار معنى إضافي للمؤمنين عندما يتذكّرون أن الجنود الرومان ألقوا القرعة على رداء المخلّص عند الصليب.

تذكّر الفقر والحزن الذي يجلبه المقامر المزمن على عائلته، الجرائم التي اقترفت لاستعادة الخسارة، والشر الملازم عادة للقمار فتعرف أنه لا مكان للقمار في الحياة المسيحية. 

بعد أن ذكّر تيموثاوس أن يقنع بالمأكل والملبس، حذّره بولس قائلاً، «وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا أَغْنِيَاءَ فَيَسْقُطُونَ فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ وَفَخٍّ وَشَهَوَاتٍ كَثِيرَةٍ غَبِيَّةٍ وَمُضِرَّةٍ تُغَرِّقُ النَّاسَ فِي الْعَطَبِ وَالْهَلاَكِ» (1تيموثاوس9:6). *​


----------



## happy angel (24 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء 25 أيار



«...فَاذْهَبْ وَعَاتِبْهُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ وَحْدَكُمَا.» (متى 15:18) 


لو قال أو عمل أحدهم شيئاً أساء إليك أو أزعجك بطريقة ما. يطلب إلينا الكتاب المقدس أن نذهب ونخبره بخَطئِهِ، لكنك لا تريد عمل هذا لأنه صعب عليك.

فتبدأ بكبت الموضوع. وتبدأ تسترجع ما قد فعل، كيف كان مخطئاً بالكامل. عندما تنهمك في شغل ما، يسترجع فكرك كل التفاصيل، وتصبح عصارات معدتك حامضةً. وعندما تحاول النوم، يأتيك الحادث المؤسف، ويرتفع الضغط في الأوعية الدموية. يخبرك الكتاب المقدس أن تذهب وتعاتبه، لكنك لا تجرؤ على مواجهته. 
تحاول أن تفكر بطريقة ما لتوصل الرسالة دون ذكر أسماء. أو تتوقع حدوث أمر ما ليجلب العار على فعلته. لا يحدث شيء من هذا. أنت تعرف ما ينبغي أن تعمل لكنك تخاف صدمة المواجهة وجهاً لوجه.

ومع مرور الوقت يؤلمك الحادث أكثر مما يؤلمه بكثير. يمكن للناس أن يلاحظوا من مظهرك الكئيب أن أمراً ما يقلقك. عندما يكلّمونك، يكون فكرك في عالم آخر. يتضرّر عملك لأن ذهنك مشغول. وبصورة عامة أنت شارد الذهن وقليل التأثير. ولا يزال الكتاب المقدس يقول لك، «إذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه لوحدكما.» وكونك تتمتع بإرادة قوية، امتنعت من أن تتحدث إلى أي شخص آخر في الموضوع، لكن أخيراً يصبح الضغط غير محتمل. تضعف وتخبر شخصاً واحداً فقط من زملائك في حلقة الصلاة. فبدل أن يُظهِر بعض التعاطف معك يقول، «لمَ لا تذهب وتتكلم إلى الشخص الذي أساء إليك؟»

وهذا يحسم الأمر! تصمّم أن تحسم الموضوع. بعد مراجعة ودراسة خطابك، تطيع الكلمة وتعاتبه. يقبل عتابك فتتفاجأ جداً، يقدم اعتذاره لما حدث، ويطلب منك المغفرة. تنتهي المقابلة وتختم بالصلاة.​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2011)

*
*


> *«...فَاذْهَبْ وَعَاتِبْهُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ وَحْدَكُمَا.» (متى 15:18)*



*ميرسى يا أمى للآية والتأمل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة*


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> *
> 
> *ميرسى يا أمى للآية والتأمل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة​*​


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 26 أيار




«...هُوَذَا الاِسْتِمَاعُ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الذَّبِيحَةِ وَالْإِصْغَاءُ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ شَحْمِ الْكِبَاشِ.» (صموئيل الأول 22:15) 




كانت تعليمات الله لشاول واضحة جداً. أقتل عماليق وخرّب ممتلكاتهم. جميعهم. لا تأخذ غنيمة. لكن شاول أبقى على الملك عجاج وعلى خيرة الخراف، الثيران والحملان.

وعندما التقى صموئيل شاول في الجلجال صباح اليوم التالي، أعلن شاول بكل ثقة أنه عمل تماماً ما أمر به الرب. لكن في تلك اللحظة، سُمعت أصوات الاغنام والثيران. يا للعار!

أراد صموئيل أن يعرف كيف يسمع ثغاء الغنم إن قتلها كلّها شاول. حاول الملك أن يبّرر عصيانه ويلوم الشعب ويعذرهم على أساس ديني. قال شاول، «عفا الشعب عن خيرة الغنم والبقر لأجل الذبح للرب إلهك.»
وعندها سمع نبي الله يصيح بكلمات الدينونة، «هوذا الإستماع أفضل من الذبيحة والإصغاء أفضل من شحم الكباش. لأن التمرّد كخطية العرافة، والعناد كالوثن والترافيم.»

الطاعة خير من الطقوس، من الذبائح ومن التقدمات. سمعت عن عائلة كانت تعامل والدتهم بالإزدراء وبعدم الطاعة في حياتها. وعندما ماتت وضعوا على جثّتها ملابس حريرية ثمينة. محاولة تافهة وخسيسة ليكفّروا عن سنين من العصيان والفظاظة.

كثيراً ما نسمع بعض الناس يدافعون عن ترتيب غير كتابي وعن أفكار غير كتابية على أساس أنهم يحظون بتأثير أكبر بهذه الطريقة. لكن لا يمكن خداع الله بحجج تظهر أنها منطقية. يريد طاعتنا. وهو يعتني بمحيط تأثيرنا. الحقيقة هي أنه عندما نعصاه، يكون تأثيرنا سلبياً. فقط عندما نسير في شركة مع الرب نستطيع أن نمارس تأثيراً تقياً على الآخرين.*​


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 27 أيار




«أَيّهُمَا أَعْظَمُ: أَلذَّهَبُ أَمِ الْهَيْكَلُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الذَّهَبَ؟» (متى 17:23) 




علّم الكتبة والفريسيون أيام يسوع أن كل من يُقسم بالهيكل، لا يكون مُلزماً بتنفيذ وعده. لكن إن أقسم بالذهب الذي في الهيكل يكون الأمر مختلفاً. يكون ملزماً بقَسَمه. وعملوا نفس التمييز المغلوط ما بين القسَم بالمذبح وبين القسَم بالذبيحة التي عليه. يمكن أن يحنث في الأول، لكن الثاني ملزم. 

أخبرهم يسوع أن أفكارهم في القِيَم كانت ملتوية. الهيكل يُعطي الذهب قيمة خاصة، والمذبح يفرز الذبيحة بطريقة خاصة.

الهيكل مسكن الله على الأرض. أعظم قيمة للذهب هو الذي يستعمل في مسكن الله. وهكذا الذبيحة التي على المذبح. كان المذبح جزءاً مكمِّلاً للخدمة المقدسة. لا كرامة لذبيحة حيوان تفوق كرامة الذي يُقدّم ذبيحة على المذبح.

لو كان للحيوانات طموحات، لوضعوا نصب أعينهم ذاك المصير.

اشترى أحد السيّاح عقداً من العنبر من محل لبيع الخردة في باريس. واستغرب لأنه دفع مبلغاًً كبيراً مقابل الجمرك. ذهب إلى محل جواهر وطلب تخمين ثمن العقد وعُرض عليه مبلغ 25،000$. وعرض عليه آخر مبلغ 35،000$. وعندما سأل عن سبب ارتفاع قيمته، وضعه الصائغ تحت عدسة مكبرة. وقرأ ذلك السائح، «من نابليون بونابرت إلى جوزفين.» فقد أعطى اسم نابليون قيمة كبيرة للعقد.

التطبيق ينبغي أن يكون مفهوماً. نحن بأنفسنا لا شيء ولا نستطيع عمل شيء. علاقتنا بالرب وبخدمته تفرزنا بطريقة خاصة. وكما قال سبيرجن مّرة، «صِلتك بالجلجثة أعظم شيء فيك.»

لربما تملك أكثر العقول ذكاء مما يستوجب الشكر. لكن تذكّر فقط عندما يُستخدم هذا الفكر للرب يسوع المسيح يصل إلى مصيره الأسمى. يسوع يقدّس أفكارك.

ربما تمتلك مواهب يدفع العالم ثمناً عالياً مقابلها. وربما تعتقد أن الكنيسة لا تستوعبك. لكن إعلم أن الكنيسة هي التي تقدّس مواهبك وليست مواهبك التي تقدّس الكنيسة.*​


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 28 أيار



«وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً نَاظِرِينَ مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ بِوَجْهٍ مَكْشُوفٍ، كَمَا فِي مِرْآةٍ، نَتَغَيَّرُ إِلَى تِلْكَ الصُّورَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مِنْ مَجْدٍ إِلَى مَجْدٍ، كَمَا مِنَ الرَّبِّ الرُّوحِ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 18:3) 


يعلمنا الكتاب أننا نصير شبه ما نعبد. هذه الفكرة المهمّة موجودة في نص هذا اليوم. فلندرس بهذه الطريقة:
نحن جميعاً – أي المؤمنين الحقيقيين، بوجه مكشوف – تشكّل الخطية حجاباً ما بيننا وبين الرب. لكن عندما نعترف ونترك الخطية، نصبح بوجه مكشوف وبلا حجاب، كما في مرآة – المرآة هي كلمة الرب التي من خلالها نرى.

مجد الرب والذي معناه – سيادته الخلقية. نتطلع في الكتاب المقدس في صفاته الكاملة، في جمال كل أعماله وطرقه، نتغيّر إلى تلك الصورة عَينها _ نصبح شبهه. نتغيّر إلى شبهه – فكلّما ننشغل به أكثر كلّما صرنا نشبهه أكثر.

هذا التغيير يكون من مجد إلى مجد – من درجة في المجد إلى درجة أعلى. لا يحدث التغيير دفعة واحدة. إنه عملية تستمر طالما ننظر إليه. شخصيّتنا تتأثر بالتغيير.

كما من الآب بالروح - ينتج الروح القدس شبهاً للمسيح في كل الذين ينظرون بالإيمان إلى المخلص كما هو مُعلن في الكتاب.

سمعت عن شخص اعتاد أن يذهب يوميًّا إلى معبد بوذا ويجلس بينما كانت رجلاه مطويتّين تحته ويداه مكتوفتين ناظراً إلى التمثال الحجري. ويُقال أنه بعد سنوات من هذا التأمل، أصبح يشبه بوذا. لا أدري إن كان هذا صحيحاً أم لا، لكنني أعرف أن الإنشغال المقدّس مع ابن الله ينتج شبهاً خلقياً له.

طريق القداسة يمرّ من خلال النظر إلى الرب يسوع. ليس من الممكن التفكير بالمسيح وبالخطية في نفس الوقت. خلال تلك اللحظات التي نقضيها معه، نتحرّر من الخطية. فيكون هدفنا عندئذ زيادة نسبة أوقاتنا التي فيها ننظره. *​


----------



## happy angel (29 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 29 أيار



«لَيْسَ أَنِّي أَقُولُ مِنْ جِهَةِ احْتِيَاجٍ...» (فيلبي 11:4) 



من الجدير بالملاحظة أن بولس لم يعلن أبداً عن حاجاته المالية. كانت حياته حياة إيمان. كان يؤمن أن الله دعاه للخدمة وكان مقتنعاً جداً أن الله يسدّد كل طلباته.

هل ينبغي على المؤمنين اليوم أن يُعلنوا عن حاجاتهم أو يتسوّلوا المال؟ إليك بعض الإعتبارات: لا يوجد أي مبّرر كتابي لمثل هذه الممارسات. لقد أعلن الرسل عن حاجات الغير لم يطلبوا أبداً مالاً لأنفسهم.

يبدو لي أنه من الأثبت أن ننظر إلى الله في حياة الإيمان. إنه يجهز كل الأموال اللازمة لأي مشروع يريدنا إنجازه. عندما نراه يحضر المبلغ اللازم في الوقت المناسب، يتقوّى إيماننا. ويتمجّد كثيراً عندما يكون التجهيز عجائبياً لا يمكن إنكاره. ومن جهة أخرى لا يحصل الرب على الفضل عندما نستغل أموالنا بالأساليب البارعة لجمع الأموال.

نقوم بتنفيذ أعمال «لِلّه» باستخدام أساليب الإستجداء والإستغاثة التي ربما لا تكون بحسب إرادته لنا. أو يمكننا أن نحافظ طويلاً على عمل بعد أن تخلّى عنه الروح القدس. لكن عندما نعتمد على تزويده الفوق طبيعي، يمكننا الإستمرار طالما يزوّدنا.

الأموال التي تُجمع بالضغوط تستعمل كمقياس لنجاح العمل المسيحي. أمهَر الكل في العلاقات العامة هو الذي يجمع أكبر المبالغ. وربما تتألّم بعض الأعمال التي تستحق القيام بها لأن حملات الجمع تبلع معظم المال. وهذا ممّا يؤدّي أحياناً إلى ارتفاع الغيرة وعدم الوحدة.*​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 30 أيار




«...وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ...» (متى 27:11) 



هنالك سِرّ غامض يتعلّق بشخص الرب يسوع المسيح. جزء من هذا السر هو رابط الألوهية المطلقة مع الإنسانية الكاملة في شخص واحد. والسؤال هو، مثلاً، كيف يمكن لأحد له صفات الله وفي نفس الوقت يحمل محدوديات الإنسان. لا يستطيع أي إنسان عادي فهم شخص المسيح. فقط الله الآب وحده يفهم.

كثير من الهرطقات الخطرة التي أفزعت الكنيسة كانت تدور حول هذا الموضوع. غافلين عن ضعفهم حاوَل بعض الناس أن يُشغلوا أنفسهم بما هو أعمق منهم. قام البعض بالتشديد على ألوهيّة المسيح على حساب ناسوته. والبعض الآخر شدّدوا على ناسوته ليقلّلوا من ألوهيّته. 

كتب وليم كاري مرّة يقول، «النقطة التي يخطئ فيها البعض تكمن في عدم إمكانية فهم حقيقة صيرورة ابن الله إنساناً، أي شخصية الرب يسوع المركّبة هي التي تُسبّب تعرُّض أشخاصاً للتحطُّم المُهلِك. هنالك وبلا شك أولئك الذين يجرؤون على إنكار مجده الإلهي. ولكن هنالك طريقة أكثر مَكراً للحطّ من قيمة المسيح، مع أنه يملك صفة الألوهية، يُسمح لناسوته أن يطمس مجده، ويعمل على تحييد الإعتراف بشخصه. وهكذا يحتار الفرد ويسمح بكل ما يرتبط بنا هنا يعمل على رفض ما يجعل الرب شريكاً مع الآب. هنالك أمر واحد يصون النفس ويحفظها مستقيمة بما يختص وهذا الحق، خوفاً من الإندفاع البشري الأحمق على ما هو مقدّس، ولنشعر أنه من الأفضل لنا أن نكون هناك عابدين فقط. عندما ينسى الشخص هذا يجد أنّ الله ليس معه ويسمح للإنسان المعتدّ بنفسه والذي بإرادته يغامر بالكلام عن الرب يسوع ليبرهن بذلك على غبائه وحماقته. بواسطة الروح القدس فقط يستطيع المرء أن يعرف ما يُعلن عن ابن الله الوحيد.»

ينصح أحد خدام الرب الموقّرين تلاميذه أن يلتصقوا بلغة الكتاب المقدس عندما يبحثون في طبيعتَي إلَهنا. عندما نُدخل أفكارنا ونظرّياتنا يزحف الخطأ إلينا.​*​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 31 أيار




«وَلَكِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الطَّبِيعِيَّ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَا لِرُوحِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ عِنْدهُ جَهَالَةٌ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْرِفَهُ لأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ رُوحِيّاً.» (كورنثوس الأولى 14:2)  

الإنسان الطبيعي هو ذاك الذي لم يولد الولادة الجديدة. ليس فيه روح الله. فهو غير راغب في قبول الحقائق الروحية لأنها لا تعني له شيئاً. لكن هذا ليس كل شيء. لا يمكنه أن يفهم الحقائق الروحية لأنها تُفهم فقط عند الذين استناروا بالروح القدس.

ينبغي التشديد على هذا. ليس فقط لا يريد غير المخلّص أن يفهم أمور الله. لكنه لا يستطيع فهمها. يملك طبيعة غير قادرة على ذلك.

يساعدني هذا في تقييم العلماء، الفلاسفة ومحترفين آخرين في العالم. طالما يتكلّمون في أمور دنيوية، أحترم آراءهم كخبراء. لكن حالما يبدأون خوض العالم الروحاني، فلا أعتبرهم مؤهّلين للكلام بسلطان. 

لا أستغرب كثيراً إذا قام أحد الأساتذة في جامعة ما، أو أحد رجال الدين المتحرّرين بنشر مقال في صحيفة يشكّك أو ينكر ما يختص بالكتاب المقدس. أتوقّع ذلك وأتجاهله في نفس الوقت. أدرك أن غير المولودين ثانية قد تمادوا إلى أبعد من أنفسهم في الكلام عن أمور روح الله. *​


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 1 حزيران





«وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ يُوسُفَ فَكَانَ رَجُلا نَاجِحاً» (تكوين 2:39) 


قرأت هذا العدد في إحدى ترجمات الكتاب المقدس القديمة، «وكان الرب مع يوسف فكان شاباً محظوظاً.» ربما كان لهذه الكلمة في القديم معنى يختلف عن معناها اليوم. لكن المترجمين اللاحقين أخرجوا يوسف من دائرة الحظ.

لا يلعب الحظ دوراً في حياة أولاد الله. حياتهم تحت سيطرة الآب السماوي وحراسته. ولا تخضع للصدف. 
لذلك فليس مناسب للمؤمن أن يتمنّى «حظاً طيّباً» لشخص آخر. ولا ينبغي أن يقول «جاءني حُسن الحظ.» هذه التعابير إنكار تطبيقي لحقيقة العناية الإلهية.

يربط العالم غير المؤمن مختلف الأحداث بالحظ الحَسن عن طريق حذوة حصان أو حذاء طفل رضيع أو كف خمسة. يضرب الناس على الخشب وكأنما هذه الأعمال تأتي بتأثير حسن أو تمنع سوء الطالع. 

كذلك يربط الناس أشياء بسوء الحظ مثل عبور قطة سوداء، يوم الجمعة أو الثالث عشر من الشهر، العبور من تحت سلّم، أو الطابق 13 في عمارة. من المحزن أن يحيا الناس في عبودية الخرافات، لا حاجة لها ولا نفع فيها.

في إشعياء 11:65 يتوعّد الله يهوذا بالعقاب لأنهم كانوا يعبدون إله الحظ، «أَمَّا أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَرَكُوا الرَّبَّ وَنَسُوا جَبَلَ قُدْسِي وَرَتَّبُوا لِلسَّعْدِ الأَكْبَرِ مَائِدَةً وَمَلَأُوا لِلسَّعْدِ الأَصْغَرِ خَمْراً مَمْزُوجَةً.»

لا يمكننا أن نتأكّد من الخطية التي كانوا يقترفونها ولكن يبدو أن الناس كانوا يأتون بتقدمات للآلهة التي كانت مرتبطة بالحظ والمصادفات. كَره الله هذا العمل ولا يزال يكرهه إلى اليوم.

يا لها من ثقة نملكها لنعرف أننا لسنا رهائن عاجزين بيد الحظ الأعمى، أو دولاب الحظ، أو ترتيب النجوم. كل شيء في الكون مرتّب ومخطّط، له معنى وقصد. نصيبنا الآب وليس القَدَر، المسيح وليس الصدفة، المحبة وليس الحظ. *​


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الخميس 2 حزيران






«قَدْ كَفَى الآنَ يَا رَبُّ! خُذْ نَفْسِي لأَنِّي لَسْتُ خَيْراً مِنْ آبَائِي.» (ملوك الأول 4:19) 





ليس من الغريب أن يعاني شعب الله من انهيار عصبي، تماماً كما حدث مع إيليا. كذلك طلب الموت كل من موسى ويونان (خروج 32:32، يونان 3:4). لم يعِد الله استثناء المؤمنين من هذه المشاكل. ولا يعني ظهور هذا النوع من المرض بالضرورة نقصًا في الإيمان أو في الروحانيات.

عندما تصاب بهذا المرض تشعر وكأن الله قد تركك بالرغم من معرفتك الأكيدة أنه لا يترك خاصته أبداً. تلتجيء إلى كلمة الله لتجد لك تعزية، وتصل إلى نصّ عن الخطية التي لا تغتفر أو حالة يائسة من الإرتداد.

تختبر الشعور بالإحباط من ألم لا ينزع بعملية جراحية ولا يُشفى بدواء. يقترح عليك بعض الزملاء أن «تتخلّص منه بسرعة» لكن لا يرشدونك إلى الطريقة. تصلّي وتطلب شفاءً سريعاً، لكنّك تكتشف أنّ الإنهاك العصبي يزداد شدّة ولا يتركك. وكل ما تفكّر فيه الآن هو نفسك وحالتك اليائسة. وفي حالتك الكئيبة هذه تطلب الموت من الله لنفسك بطريقة مأساوية.

توجد أسباب عديدة لمثل هذا الإحباط. ربما بسبب مشاكل جسدية، فُقر دم. مثلاً، يمكن أن يميل بذهنك ليتحايل عليك. ربما أسباب روحية، خطية لم تعترف بها ولم تُغتفر. أو لسبب عاطفي، خيانة أحد الزوجين. العمل المرهق أو الضغط الفكري يمكن أن يسبّب انهياراً عصبيًا. أو ربما يحدث عن تناول دواء يتسبّب بأعراض جانبية.

ما العمل؟ أوّلاً ارجع إلى الله بالصلاة، طالباً منه أن ينجز مقاصده العجيبة. إعترف بكل خطية في حياتك واتركها. سامح أي شخص قد أساء إليك. ثم قم بفحص طبي لتقف على الأسباب والمسبّبات المَرَضية التي تعاني منها. إتخذ خطوات شديدة لتخفف من وطأة العمل المضني، من القلق، من الضغط ومن كل ما يزعجك.

أخلد إلى الراحة، الغذاء الجيد، والعمل الجسماني في الهواء الطلق لتحصل على علاج جيد. 
ومن الآن فصاعداً، ينبغي أن تتعلّم أن تخطو بتعقّل وترفض كل ما قد يدفعك إلى حافّة الهوّة ثانية.​*​


----------



## happy angel (6 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 3 حزيران









«لِذَلِكَ أَنَا أَيْضاً أُدَرِّبُ نَفْسِي لِيَكُونَ لِي دَائِماً ضَمِيرٌ بِلاَ عَثْرَةٍ مِنْ نَحْوِ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ.» (أعمال 16:24) 



في عالمنا هذا ومع طبيعة فاسدة كطبيعتنا، نواجه مشاكل أخلاقية تمتحن باستمرار التزامنا للمباديء المسيحية. 

الطالب مثلاً، يتعرّض لتجارب الغش في الإمتحانات. لو أعدنا جميع الشهادات التي حصل عليها حَمَلتُها بالغش وعدم الأمانة، فلا يكون يمكن للمدارس والكليّات احتوائهم.

يحاول دافعو الضرائب أن يخفضوا من مدخولاتهم ويرفعوا من مصروفاتهم أو يخفوا كلياً وثائق تتعلّق بعملهم.

هذه اللعبة في العمل، في السياسة وفي القانون تسمّى الرشوة . تستعمل الرشاوى لتضليل العدالة. تبادل الهدايا لتسهيل المعاملات. دفع العمولة يضمن استمرار العمل. دفعات جانبية لمفتّشين محليّين يطالبون غالباً بطلبات متطرّفة وغير معقولة. 

لكل مهنة تقريباً ضغوط للخداع. يُطلب من الطبيب المؤمن أن يوقّع اسمه على دعاوى التأمين التي تكون كاذبة. ينبغي على المحامي أن يقرّر أن يدافع عن مجرم يَعلَم أنه مذنب، أو يرفع قضية طلاق حين يكون الطرفان مؤمنين. تاجر السيارات المستعملة يتصارع مع نفسه ليعدّل مقياس كيلومترات السيارة. يواجه العامل اتخاذ قرار، حين ينضم إلى نقابة، ملزم باستخدام العنف في حالة الإضرابات. هل يقوم النادل المؤمن في الطائرة بتقديم الخمر؟ هل يشترك الرياضي المؤمن بألعاب رياضية في يوم الرب؟ هل يبيع صاحب دكاّن مسيحي السجائر المعروف أنها تؤدّي إلى مرض السرطان؟

هل من السيّء لمهندس أن يصمّم ناديًا ليلياً أو بناية كنيسة متحرّرة معاصرة؟ هل تقبل منظمة مسيحية هدية من مصنع خمر؟ أو من مؤمن يحيا في الخطية؟ هل يقبل صاحب دكان أن يأخذ صندوقاً من البرتقال، أو بعضاً من المربى من أحد الموزّعين يوم عيد الميلاد؟

أفضل قاعدة للتصميم هي ما جاء في النص أعلاه، «ليكون لي ضمير بلا عثرة من نحو الله والناس».​*​


----------



## happy angel (6 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 4 حزيران



«عَظِيمٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ وَحَمِيدٌ جِدّاً وَلَيْسَ لِعَظَمَتِهِ اسْتِقْصَاءٌ.» (مزمور 3:145) 



أعظم فكر يُشغِل به الإنسان فكره هو بلا شك فكر الله. الأفكار العظيمة تُعظّم الحياة وتشرفها. أفكار تافهة عن الله تُهلك حاملها.

الله عظيم جدَّا. بعد وصف رائع عن قوة الله ومجده يقول أيوب، «هَا هَذه أَطْرَافُ طُرُقِهِ وَمَا أَخْفَضَ الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي نَسْمَعُهُ مِنْهُ! وَأَمَّا رَعْدُ جَبَرُوتِهِ فَمَنْ يَفْهَمُ؟» (أيوب 14:26). نرى الأطراف فقط ونسمع الهمس. 
يذكرنا كاتب المزامير أن نظرة من الرب تزلزل الأرض ولمسته تفجّر البراكين (مزمور 32:104).

يضع الرب نفسه ليرى أمور السماء (مزمور6:113). عظيم الرب الذي يدعو الكواكب كلّ بإسمها (مزمور 4:147).

يخبرنا أشعياء أن ذيول الرب تملأ الهيكل (أشعياء 1:6)، ويتركنا لنتخيّل كم هي عظمة محضره الكامل. ثم يصور لنا الله يقيس أعماق البحار بكفّه ويقيس السموات بالشّبر (اشعياء 12:40). الأمم عنده كنقطة في دلو وكغبار الميزان تحسب (15:40). غابات لبنان وكل حيواناته ليست كافية لمحرقة (16:40).

يقول النبي ناحوم، «الرَّبُّ فِي الزَّوْبَعَةِ وَفِي الْعَاصِفِ طَرِيقُهُ وَالسَّحَابُ غُبَارُ رِجْلَيْهِ» (ناحوم 3:1).

في وسط وصف أخّاذ لمجد الرب يقول حبقوق، «وَهُنَاكَ اسْتِتَارُ قُدْرَتِهِ» (حبقوق 4:3). وهذا كلّه يدل على أن لغة الإنسان تقصر في كل محاولاتها من أن تُصوِّر عظمة الله.

وبينما نتأمّل في بعض صفات الله في الأيام القليلة المقبلة تقودنا هذه الصفات إلى:

التعجُّب- لأنه عجيب
العبادة- لكونه مَن هو ولكل ما عمل لأجلنا. 
نثق به- لأنه يستحق ثقتنا الكاملة. 
نخدمه- واحدة من أعظم إمتيازات الحياة أن نخدم سيّداً كهذا. 
نقلّده- لأنه يريدنا أن نتقدّم في شبهه. 
(لكن هنالك صفات لِلّه كالغضب، الذي ينبغي ألاّ نقلّده وأخرى مثل اللامحدودية ولا يمكننا أن نقلّده.)*​


----------



## happy angel (6 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاحد 5 حزيران





«لأَنَّهُ...(الله) َيَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ.» (يوحنا الأولى 20:3) 



عِلم الله بكل شيء يعني أن عنده معرفة كاملة بكل شيء. لم يتعلّم ولن يتعلّم. 

أحد النصوص الرائعة في هذا الموضوع موجودة في مزمور139: 1-6، كتب داود قائلاً، «يَا رَبُّ قَدِ اخْتَبَرْتَنِي وَعَرَفْتَنِي. أَنْتَ عَرَفْتَ جُلُوسِي وَقِيَامِي. فَهِمْتَ فِكْرِي مِنْ بَعِيدٍ.

مَسْلَكِي وَمَرْبَضِي ذَرَّيْتَ وَكُلَّ طُرُقِي عَرَفْتَ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَلِمَةٌ فِي لِسَانِي إِلاَّ وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَهَا كُلَّهَا. مِنْ خَلْفٍ وَمِنْ قُدَّامٍ حَاصَرْتَنِي وَجَعَلْتَ عَلَيَّ يَدَكَ. عَجِيبَةٌ هَذهِ الْمَعْرِفَةُ فَوْقِي. ارْتَفَعَتْ لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُهَا.»

في المزمور 4:147، نتعلّم أن الله يحصي الكواكب ويدعوها بأسمائها. يزداد العجب هذا عندما يخبرنا السّير جيمس جينز أن «مجموع عدد النجوم في الكون يضاهي مجموع عدد حبات الرمل على شواطئ بحار العالم.»

ذكّر الرب تلاميذه أنه لا يسقط حتى عصفور صغير على الأرض دون علم الآب. وفي نفس القطعة يقول أن كل شعرة في رؤوسنا محصاة (متى 29:10،30).

يتضح أن «كُلُّ شَيْءٍ عُرْيَانٌ وَمَكْشُوفٌ لِعَيْنَيْ ذَلِكَ الَّذِي مَعَهُ أَمْرُنَا» (عبرانيين 13:4)، ممّا يجعلنا أن ننضم إلى بولس وهو يقول: «يَا لَعُمْقِ غِنَى اللهِ وَحِكْمَتِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ! مَا أَبْعَدَ أَحْكَامَهُ عَنِ الْفَحْصِ وَطُرُقَهُ عَنِ الِاسْتِقْصَاءِ» (رومية 33:11).

عِلم الله الكامل مليء بالمعاني العملية لكل منّا. هنالك تحذير. يرى الله كل ما نعمله. لا نستطيع أن نُخفي عنه شيئا ونبقيه سرا.

هنالك تعزية. يعرف ما نمرّ به. وكما قال أيوب، «لأَنَّهُ يَعْرِفُ طَرِيقِي» (أيوب 10:23). يراقب تيهنا ويعد دموعنا في زق» (مزمور 8:56).

هنالك تشجيع. يعلم كل شيء عنّا ومع ذلك خلّصنا. يعرف ما نشعر به في العبادة والصلاة وما لا نستطيع أن نعبّر عنه.

هنالك عجب. مع أنه يّعلم كل شيء، يستطيع أن ينسى الخطايا التي سامحها. وكما قال ديفيد سيماندز: «لا أدري كيف عالمِ كل الأشياء المقدّس يستطيع أن ينسى، لكنه ينسى.»

​*​


----------



## happy angel (6 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 6 حزيران



«أَمَا أَمْلَأُ أَنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟» (إرميا 24:23) 




عندما نتكلم عن الله كليّ الوجود، نعني أنه موجود في كل مكان وفي نفس الوقت. حدّث أحد البيوريتانيين (الذين يدعون إلى القداسة الشخصية) ويدعى جان أروسميث عن فيلسوف وثني سأل مرّة: «أين الله؟» فأجابه المسيحي، «لأسألك أوّلاً، أين لا يوجد الله؟»

كتب أحد الملحدين على جدار، «الله غير موجود.» فجاء ولد صغير وغطى كلمة غير وصارت الكتابة «الله موجود.»

نحن مدينون لداود لأجل ما كتب عن وجود الله في كل مكان إذ قال، «أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟ إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ. إِنْ أَخَذْتُ جَنَاحَيِ الصُّبْحِ وَسَكَنْتُ فِي أَقَاصِي الْبَحْرِ فَهُنَاكَ أَيْضاً تَهْدِينِي يَدُكَ وَتُمْسِكُنِي يَمِينُكَ.» (مزمور139: 7-10).

عندما نتكلم عن الله كليّ الوجود يجب أن ننتبه ألاّ نربطه بوحدة الوجود التي تقول أن الله في كل شيء وفي بعض أشكاله يعبد الناس الأشجار والأنهر أو قوى الطبيعة. الإله الحقيقي يسيطر على الكون ويملأ الكون ولكنه منفصل عن الكون وهو أعظم من الكون.

ما هو التأثير الذي ينبغي أن يطبقّ عن حقيقية وجود الله الكليّ على حياة شعبه؟

نتذكّر أننا لا نستطيع الإختباء من الله. لا يمكن التهرّب منه. 
لنا عزاء شديد في معرفة كونه دوماً مع شعبه. لا يتركنا أبداً. لن نكون وحيدين أبداً.

هنالك تحدٍّ لنا. لأنه دائماً معنا، فينبغي أن نسلُك في القداسة منفصلين عن العالم. 
لقد وعدنا بحضوره بطريقة فريدة حيثما يجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بإسمه: يكون في الوسط. وهذا يجب أن يلهبنا بالوقار الشديد والقداسة في مجامع القدّيسين.​*​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 7 حزيران



«قَدْ مَلَكَ الرَّبُّ الاله الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.» (رؤيا 6:19) 


الله كليّ القدرة. وهذا معناه أنه يستطيع أن يعمل كل شيء وهذا لا يتناقض مع صفاته الأخرى. إليك الشهادات الكتابية الموحدة! «أنَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ» (تكوين 1:17). «هَلْ يَسْتَحِيلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ شَيْءٌ؟» (تكوين 14:18). «قَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ تَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَلاَ يَعْسُرُ عَلَيْكَ أَمْرٌ» (أيوب 2:42). «لاَ يَعْسُرُ عَلَيْكَ شَيْءٌ» (إرميا 17:32). «عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ» (متى 26:19). «لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَى اللهِ» (لوقا37:1).

لكنه معلوم أن الله لا يستطيع أن يعمل ما هو مناف لشخصه. فمثلاً، يستحيل على الله أن يكذب (عبرانيين 18:6). لا يستطيع أن ينكر ذاته (تيموثاوس الثانية 13:2). لا يستطيع أن يخطيء لأنه قدوس مطلق. لا يستطيع أن يُحبط أحدًا لأنه يمكن الإعتماد الكليّ عليه.

تظهر قدرة الله الكلية في خليقته وفي حفظه الكون، في عنايته الإلهية، في خلاص الخطاة، وفي دينونة غير التائبين. أعظم مظهر لقدرته في العهد القديم كان الخروج، وفي العهد الجديد كان قيامة المسيح. 
الله كلّي القدرة فلا يستطيع أي شخص أن يحارب ضده بنجاح. «لَيْسَ حِكْمَةٌ وَلاَ فِطْنَةٌ وَلاَ مَشُورَةٌ تُجَاهَ الرَّبِّ» (أمثال 30:21).

الله كليّ القدرة فالمؤمن يقف مع الجانب المنتصر. فهو مع الله يكوّن الأكثرية. «إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ مَعَنَا فَمَنْ عَلَيْنَا؟» (رومية 31:8). 

الله كلي القدرة فبالصلاة نتعامل مع مملكة اللامستحيل. نسخر من المستحيلات ونقول، «يتم كل شيء.»*​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2011)

تأملات روحية يومية
*

الاربعاء 8 حزيران





«اللّهِ الْحَكِيمِ وَحْدهُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.» (رومية 27:16) 



حكمة الله كخيط، يمتد من خلال كل الكتاب المقدس. فمثلاً «عِنْدهُ الْحِكْمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ. لَهُ الْمَشُورَةُ وَالْفِطْنَةُ عِنْدهُ الْعِزُّ وَالْفَهْمُ. لَهُ الْمُضِلُّ وَالْمُضَلُّ» (أيوب 16،13:12). «مَا أَعْظَمَ أَعْمَالَكَ يَا رَبُّ! كُلَّهَا بِحِكْمَةٍ صَنَعْتَ.

مَلآنَةٌ الأَرْضُ مِنْ غِنَاكَ.» (مزمور 24:104). «الرَّبُّ بِالْحِكْمَةِ أَسَّسَ الأَرْضَ. أَثْبَتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِالْفَهْمِ» (أمثال 19:3). «لِيَكُنِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ مُبَارَكاً مِنَ الأَزَلِ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ لأَنَّ لَهُ الْحِكْمَةَ وَالْجَبَرُوتَ» (دانيال20:2). «لأَنَّهُ إِذْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ فِي حِكْمَةِ اللهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ اسْتَحْسَنَ اللهُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِجَهَالَةِ الْكِرَازَةِ» (كورنثوس الأولى 21:1). «بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي صَارَ لَنَا حِكْمَةً مِنَ اللهِ...» (كورنثوس الأولى30:1). 

تشير حكمة الله إلى الفطنة الكاملة، حسن التمييز الصائب وقراراته المعصومة. وصفها أحدهم بالقدرة على إنجاز أفضل النتائج الممكنة بأفضل الوسائل المتاحة. هي أكثر من المعرفة. إنها القدرة في استعمال المعرفة بطريقة صحيحة.

أعمال الله تُعبّر عن حكمته. التصميم البارع لجسد الإنسان مثلاً، يحمل التقدير البالغ.

تظهر حكمة الله في خطة الخلاص. يخبرنا الإنجيل كيف سُدِّد عقاب الخطية، استوفى عدل الله مطلبه، رحمته أُعطيت بالبرّ، وصار حال المؤمن بيسوع أفضل مما كانت في آدم حتى ولو لم يسقط.

والآن بعد أن خلصنا، تتكلم حكمة الله بكل عزاء لأرواحنا. نعلم أن الله بحكمته لا يمكن أن يخطئ. ورغم وجود أمور كثيرة في الحياة يصعب فهمها، نعلم أن الله لا يمكن أن يخطئ.

يمكننا أن نثق ثقة عمياء بقيادته، إنه يعرف النهاية منذ البداية. يعرف طريق البركات التي لا ندركها نحن. طريقه كامل.

وأخيراً، يريدنا أن ننمو في الحكمة. أن نكون حكماء للخير (رومية 19:16). ينبغي أن نسلك بالتدقيق، كحكماء، مفتدين الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة (أفسس 16،15:5). يجب أن نكون حكماء كالحياّت، وبسطاء كالحمام (متى 16:10). *​


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 9 حزيران





«قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ، الرَّبُّ الْإِلَهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي كَانَ وَالْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي.» (رؤيا 8:4) 






عندما نتكلم عن قدسيّة الله نعني أنه كلّي القداسة روحياً وخلقياً كامل في أفكاره، في أعماله وفي كل شيء آخر. وهو مطلق الطهارة من الخطية ومن النجاسة. لا يمكن أن يكون إلاّ طاهراً. 

كثيرة هي شهادات الكتاب عن قداسته. إليك بعض الأمثلة. «لانِّي قُدُّوسٌ الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ» (لاويين 2:19). «لَيْسَ قُدُّوسٌ مِثْلَ الرَّبِّ» (صموئيل الأول 2:2). «يَا رَبُّ إِلَهِي قُدُّوسِي...عَيْنَاكَ أَطْهَرُ مِنْ أَنْ تَنْظُرَا الشَّرَّ» (حبقوق31،12:1). «لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً.» (يعقوب 13:1).

«إِنَّ اللهَ نُورٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمَةٌ الْبَتَّةَ» (يوحنا الأولى 5:1). «...لأَنَّكَ وَحْدَكَ قُدُّوسٌ» (رؤيا 4:15). حتى الكواكب غير نقية في عينيه (أيوب 5:25). يُعلّمنا الكهنوت ونظام الذبائح في العهد القديم عن قداسة الله. علماً بأن الخطية فصلت ما بين الله والإنسان، وينبغي أن يكون هناك طريق لجسر الهوّة، وأنه يمكن الإقتراب إلى الله القدوس فقط على أساس دم الذبيحة الضحية.

أُعلنت قداسة الله بطريقة فريدة على الصليب. عندما نظر الله ورأى ابنه حاملاً خطايانا، تخلّى عن ابنه الحبيب أثناء هذه الساعات الثلاث من الظلمة.

وتطبيق هذا لنا واضح جداً. إرادة الله لنا أن نكون قديسين «لأَنَّ هَذهِ هِيَ إِرَادَةُ الله قَدَاسَتُكُمْ» (تسالونيكي الأولى 3:4). «بَلْ نَظِيرَ الْقُدُّوسِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ، كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً قِدِّيسِينَ فِي كُلِّ سِيرَةٍ» (بطرس الأولى15:1).

تغنّى ت. بيني في القداسة المطلوبة للوقوف في حضرة الرب. 
نور أبدي، نور أبدي! كم ينبغي أن تكون الروح طاهرة
لتقف أمام نورك، فلا تخبو، لكن بفرح ساكن
تحيا وتنظر إليك. 
تفيض قلوبنا عبادة عندما ندرك أن تلك الطهارة الضرورية تأتينا من خلال إيماننا بالرب يسوع. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 10 حزيران



«لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ لاَ أَتَغَيَّرُ.» (ملاخي 6:3) 


«الثبات» كلمة تدل على صفة الله الذي لا يتغيّر. لا يتغيّر في كينونته ولا يتغيّر في صفاته وكذلك لا يتغيّر في مبادئه التي يعمل بها.

يقارن كاتب المزامير ما بين التغيير في مصير الأرض والسماوات وبين ثبات الله: «هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَأَنْتَ تَبْقَى» (مزمور 26:102). يصف يعقوب الله قائلاً: «...أَبي الأَنْوَارِ، الَّذِي لَيْسَ عِنْدهُ تَغْيِيرٌ وَلاَ ظِلُّ دَوَرَانٍ» (يعقوب 17:1).

هنالك آيات أخرى تذكّرنا أن الله لا يندم. «ليْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ وَلا ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ» (عدد 19:23). «نَصِيحُ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاَ يَكْذِبُ وَلاَ يَنْدَمُ» (صموئيل الأول 29:15).

لكن ماذا نقول عن الأعداد التي تقول أن الله يندم؟ «فَحَزِنَ الرَّبُّ انَّهُ عَمِلَ الانْسَانَ فِي الأرْضِ وَتَأسَّفَ فِي قَلْبِهِ» (تكوين 6:6). «...وَالرَّبُّ نَدِمَ لأَنَّهُ مَلَّكَ شَاوُلَ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ» (صموئيل الأول 35:15ب). أنظر أيضاً خروج 4:32 ويونان 10:3).

لا يوجد تناقض. يعمل الله دائماً بهذين المبدأين: يكافئ الطاعة ويعاقب العصيان. عندما ينتقل الإنسان من الطاعة إلى التمرد، يبقى الله أميناً لشخصه وينتقل من المبدأ الأول إلى الثاني. ويبدو هذا لنا كأنه ندامة، وهكذا يوصف في لغة الإنسان. ولكن لا يدل هذا على ندامة وتغيّر الله. 

الله دوماً هو هو. وفي الواقع هذا أحد أسمائه. «...أَنْتَ هُوَ الإِلَهُ وَحْدَكَ لِكُلِّ مَمَالِكِ الأَرْضِ. أَنْتَ صَنَعْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ» (أشعياء 16:37). ونفس هذا الإسم موجود في صموئيل الثاني 28:7 ومزمور27:102 وأشعياء 4:41. 

ثبات الله كان تعزية لقدّيسيه على مرّ الأجيال، وموضوع تسابيحهم. فقد كتب أحدهم ترنيمة تقول أننا نرى التغيير والفساد في كل شيء ونرجو الله أن يثبت فينا.

هذه صفة ينبغي لنا أن نتمثّل بها. ينبغي أن نكون ثابتين، راسخين وملتزمين. لا نمثلّ الآب أمام العالم إن نكون متردّدين ومتقلبّين.

«إِذاً يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ كُونُوا رَاسِخِينَ غَيْرَ مُتَزَعْزِعِينَ مُكْثِرِينَ فِي عَمَلِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ تَعَبَكُمْ لَيْسَ بَاطِلاً فِي الرَّبِّ» (كورنثوس الأولى 58:15). *​


----------



## dvd471 (10 يونيو 2011)

جميلة جداااااااااااااا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (11 يونيو 2011)

dvd471 قال:


> جميلة جداااااااااااااا ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



السبت 11 حزيران



«فِي هَذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لخَطَايَانَا.» (يوحنا الأولى 10:4) 


المحبة هي تلك الصفة التي تحدو بالله أن يجود بعطف غير محدود على الغير. تظهر محبته بالعطايا الحسنة والكاملة لمن يحبهم.

نقدّم فقط بعض الآيات من ضمن الآلاف التي تتكلم عن المحبة! «مَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَدَمْتُ لَكِ الرَّحْمَةَ» (إرميا 3:31). «وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا» (رومية 8:5).

«اَللهُ الَّذِي هُوَ غَنِيٌّ فِي الرَّحْمَةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ مَحَبَّتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّنَا بِهَا» (أفسس 4:2). وطبعاً أجمل آية مشهورة لدى الجميع، «لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ» (يوحنا 16:3).

عندما يقول يوحنا أن «اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ» (يوحنا الأولى 8:4)، يؤكّد أن المحبة هي عنصر أساسي في الطبيعة الإلهية. لا نعبد المحبة، بل إله المحبة.

لا بداية ولا نهاية لمحبته. غير محدودة بأبعادها. مطلقة الطهارة، بدون ذرة من الأنانية أو من الخطية. المحبة مضحّية لا تحسب التكاليف. تطلب صالح الغير، ولا تنتظر شيئاً بالمقابل. تضم الأحباء وغير الأحباء، الأعداء كما الأصدقاء. لا تنصب بسبب فضائل مستقبلها، بل بسبب صلاح المعطي.

التطبيق العملي لهذا الحقّ العظيم واضح. «فكونوا متمثّلين بالله» يقول بولس، «كَأَوْلاَدٍ أَحِبَّاءَ،» 

«وَاسْلُكُوا فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ كَمَا أَحَبَّنَا الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا» (أفسس 2،1:5). ينبغي أن ترتفع محبتنا إلى الرب، تفيض نحو الإخوة وتوجّه للعالم غير المُخلَّص.*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 12 حزيران



«وَإِلَهُ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ الَّذِي دَعَانَا إِلَى مَجْدهِ الأَبَدِيِّ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ ...» (بطرس الأولى 10:5) 


نعمة الله هي عطفه وقبوله لمن لا يستحقّونها، بل بالأحرى يستحقّون العكس تماماً، لكنهم يؤمنون بالرب يسوع المسيح رباً ومخلصًا.

نورد فيما يلي أبرز أربع آيات عن النعمة! 

«لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا» (يوحنا 17:1). 

«مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ» (رومية 24:3). 

«فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمُ افْتَقَرَ وَهُوَ غَنِيٌّ، لِكَيْ تَسْتَغْنُوا أَنْتُمْ بِفَقْرهِ.»  (كورنثوس الثانية 9:8). 

«لأَنَّكُمْ بِالنِّعْمَةِ مُخَلَّصُونَ، بِالإِيمَانِ، وَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ. هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ. لَيْسَ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ كَيْلاَ يَفْتَخِرَ أَحَدٌ»   (أفسس9،8:2). 

يمجّد البعض نعمة الله على أنها فضيلة الله الرئيسية. فقد كتب صموئيل ديفيز مثلا:


يا إله العجائب العظيم، كل طرقك تُظهر صفاتك الإلهية، لكن ضياء مجد نعمتك تلمع فوق الكل:

مَن مثلك إله غفور؟ أو مَن عنده نعمة غنيّة ومجانيّة؟

لكن مَن يمكنه تفضيل صفة مِن صفاته على الأخرى؟

فإن الله إله النعمة دائماً، في العهد القديم كما في الجديد. لكن ظهرت هذه السمة من شخصه بطريقة جديدة آسرة بمجيء المسيح.

عندما نفهم شيئاً عن نعمة الله، نصير عبدةً إلى الأبد. نسأل أنفسنا، «لماذا اختارني؟ لماذا سفك الرب يسوع دمه لمن لا يستحق ذلك؟ لماذا لم يخلّصني الله من الجحيم فقط، بل أيضاً باركني ببركات روحية في السماويات الآن، وكتب لي أن أقضي الأبدية في السماء معه؟ فلا عجب إذاً أننا نرنِّم قائلين ما أعظم تلك النعمة التي خلّصتني أنا البائس.

يريد الله أن تثمر نعمته في حياتنا لتفيض على الآخرين.

يريدنا أن نكون لطفاء في معاملاتنا مع الآخرين. ليكن كلامنا دائماً بنعمة مملّحاً بملح. (كولوسي 6:4).

ينبغي أن نفتقر ليستغني الآخرون (كورنثوس الثانية 9:8). 

يجب أن نظهر اللطف والقبول لغير المستحقّين ولغير الأحباء. *​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 13 حزيران



«اَللهُ الَّذِي هُوَ غَنِيٌّ فِي الرَّحْمَةِ.» (أفسس 4:2) 



رحمة الله هي شفقته، لطفه وحنانه على المذنبين، على الضعفاء، على المكروبين وعلى المحتاجين.

يشدّد الكتاب على أن الله غني بالرحمة (أفسس 4:2) وكثير الرحمة (مزمور 5:86) (بطرس الأولى 3:1)، عظمت إلى السماوات (مزمور10:57).

لأنه مثل ارتفاع السماوات فوق الأرض قويَت رحمته على خائفيه (مزمور 11:103). 

يُعرف الله ب «أَبُو الرَّأْفَةِ» (كورنثوس الثانية 3:1)، وهو «كثير الرحمة ورؤوف» (يعقوب 11:5).

لا محاباة عنده في عطاء الرحمة: «فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ» (متى 45:5). لا يخلص أحد بأعمال البر (تيطس 5:3) بل بنعمته الإلهية (خروج 19:33، رومية 15:9). نعمته تدوم للأبد لخائفيه (مزمور 1:136، لوقا 50:1) لكن لغير النادمين تكون في حياتهم الأرضية فقط.

هنالك فَرق بين النعمة والرحمة. تعني النعمة أن الله يمطر ببركاته على من لا يستحقها. والرحمة تعني أن الله لا ينزل بي العقاب الذي أستحق.

لكل تعليم كتابي واجب مُلحق به. تتطلّب مراحم الله أوّلاً وقبل كل شيء أن نقدّم أجسادنا ذبيحة حيّة مقدسة مرضية لله (رومية 1:12) وهذا أعظم شيء معقول، منطقي وعقلاني يمكننا أن نعمله.

وكذلك يريدنا الله أن نكون رحماء الواحد تجاه الآخر. مكافأة خاصة تنتظر الرحماء: «...لأنهم يُرحمون» (متى 7:5). يريد الرب رحمة لا ذبيحة (متى 13:9)، أي، لا تُقبل أعمال التضحية العظيمة إن كانت منفصلة عن التقوى الشخصية.

السامريّ الصالح هو الذي أظهر الرحمة لقريبه. نظهر الرحمة عندما نُطعم الجائع، نُلبس الفقير، نعود المريض، نفتقد الأرامل والأيتام ونبكي مع الباكين.

نكون رحماء عندما لا نغتنم الفرصة لننتقم من شخص أساء إلينا، أو عندما نظهر العطف على من سقطوا. 
لنتذكّر مَن نحن، ينبغي أن نطلب الرحمة لأنفسنا (عبرانيين 16:4) وللغير (غلاطية 16:6، تيموثاوس الأولى2:1).*​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الثلاثاء 14 حزيران





«لأَنَّ غَضَبَ اللهِ مُعْلَنٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ فُجُورِ النَّاسِ وَإِثْمِهِمِ.» (رومية 18:1).

 غضب الله عقاب إلهي موجّه ضد الخطاة غير التائبين في الدنيا والأبدية. يبدي بينك رأيه بأن الغضب الإلهي كامل كما أمانته، قدرته ورحمته. ينبغي ألاّ نقدّم الأعذار لهذه الصفة.

عند التأمل في غضب الله، يجب أن نأخذ بعين الاعتبار بعض الحقائق:


لا تناقُض بين محبة الله وبين غضبه. المحبة الحقيقية تعاقب الخطية، العصيان والتمرّد. 

إن يرفض الناس محبة الله، لا يبقى أمامهم سوى غضبه. هنالك مكانا إقامة فقط، السماء أو الجحيم. إن يرفض الناس السماء، يكون الجحيم اختيارهم. 

لم يخلق الله جهنم للبشر، بل أعدّها لإبليس وملائكته (متى 41:25). لا يُسرّ الرب بموت الشرير (حزقيال11:33). لكن لا خيار لرافضي المسيح.

يقول الكتاب أن الدينونة عمل الرب الغريب (أشعياء 21: 28). وهذا يقول أن الله يفضّل أن يظهر رحمته (يعقوب 13:2).

لا انتقامًا ولا حنقاً في غضب الله. إنه غضب مُبرّر، دون ذرّة من خطية.

لسنا مدعوّين لنتمثّل بصفة الله هذه. لأنها له فقط بمعنى أنه يستطيع أن يمارس الغضب بعدل مطلق. وهكذا يكتب بولس لأهل روما، «لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَاناً لِلْغَضَبِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ:

«لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.» (رومية 19:12). 

يُطالَب المؤمن بإظهار الغضب البارّ، لكن يجب أن يكون مبرّرا. ينبغي ألاّ يصل إلى درجة الغضب الذي يرافقه خطية (أفسس 26:4). وينبغي أن يمارَس فقط عندما تكون كرامة الله في خطر، ليس دفاعاً عن النفس أو نابعًا عن تبرير الذات. 

إن كنّا نؤمن حقّاً بغضب الله، فينبغي أن يدفعنا لنشارك الآخرين بالإنجيل أولئك الذين ما زالوا يسيرون في الطريق الواسع المؤدّي إلى الهلاك. وعندما نعظ بغضب الله، ينبغي أن يكون بدموع الحنان والشفقة.​*​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 15 حزيران



«لأَنَّ مَرَاحِمَهُ لاَ تَزُولُ. هِيَ جَدِيدَةٌ فِي كُلِّ صَبَاحٍ. كَثِيرَةٌ أَمَانَتُكَ» (مراثي أرميا 23،22:3) 


الله أمين وصادق. لا يمكنه أن يكذب أو يخدع. لا يتراجع عن كلامه. جدير بالثقة كلياًّ. لا يفشل أبداً أي من وعوده.

ليْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ وَلا ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَل يَقُولُ وَلا يَفْعَلُ؟ أَوْ يَتَكَلمُ وَلا يَفِي؟ (عدد 19:23).

«فَاعْلمْ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ هُوَ اللهُ الإِلهُ الأَمِينُ» (تثنية 9:7).

«إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ أَمَانَتُكَ» (مزمور 90:119).

تـظهر أمانة الله في دعوته لنا إلى شركة ابنه (كورنثوس الأولى 9:1). 

تظهر بعدم سماحه لتجربتنا في أكثر ممّا نتحمّل (كورنثوس الأولى 13:10).

تظهر في طريقة تثبيتنا وحفظنا من الشرير (تسالونيكي الثانية 3:3).

حتى ولو كان البعض لا يؤمن بهذا، «يَبْقَى أَمِيناً، لَنْ يَقْدِرَ أَنْ يُنْكِرَ نَفْسَهُ.» (تيموثاوس الثانية 13:2). 

الرب يسوع هو الحقّ المتجسّد (يوحنا 6:14). كلمة الله هي الحق المُقدِّس (يوحنا 17:17). 

«لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً» (رومية 4:3). 

معرفة الله الأمين والصادق تملأ أرواحنا بالثقة. نعلم أن كلمته لا تفشل، سيقوم بما وعد به (عبرانيين23:10). نعلم، مثلاً، أننا مضمونون في الأبدية، لأنه قال أن لا أحد من خرافه يهلك (يوحنا 28:10). نعلم أننا لن نحتاج لأنه وعد أن يسدِّد كل حاجاتنا (فيليبي 19:4).

يريد الله من شعبه أن يكون أميناً وصادقاً. يريدنا أن نكون صادقين في كلامنا. يريدنا أن يُعتمَد علينا في المحافظة على مواعيدنا. ينبغي ألا نُؤخذ بالكذب، بالمغالاة أو بنصف الحقيقة. ينبغي أن نكون أمناء في الوفاء بوعودنا. ينبغي على المؤمنين، من بين كل الناس، أن يكونوا أمناء في المحافظة على نذورهم الزوجية. ينبغي أن يكونوا أوفياء يظهرون التزاماتهم في الكنيسة، في العمل وفي البيت.*​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 16 حزيران



«إِنَّ إِلَهَنَا فِي السَّمَاءِ. كُلَّمَا شَاءَ صَنَعَ.» (مزمور 3:115) 


الله سلطان. وهذا يعني أنه الحاكم الأعلى لكل الكون، ويعمل كما يشاء. ولهذا القول نضيف أن كل ما يشاء يكون دائماً قويماً. طرقه كاملة.

يقول ألرب على فم أشعياء: «رَأْيِي يَقُومُ وَأَفْعَلُ كُلَّ مَسَرَّتِي» (أشعياء 10:46).

عندما عاد نبوخذ نصر إلى عقله، قال، «...وَهُوَ يَفْعَلُ كَمَا يَشَاءُ فِي جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ وَسُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ وَلاَ يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَمْنَعُ يَده أَوْ يَقُولُ لَهُ: مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ؟» (دانيال 35:4). يؤكّد بولس الرسول أنه لا يحق للإنسان أن يشكّ في أعمال الله: «بَلْ مَنْ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي تُجَاوِبُ اللهَ؟ أَلَعَلَّ الْجِبْلَةَ تَقُولُ لِجَابِلِهَا: «لِمَاذَا صَنَعْتَنِي هَكَذَا؟» (رومية 20:9). وفي موضع آخر يقول عن الله أنه «الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ رَأْيِ مَشِيئَتِهِ» (أفسس11:1).

يقول سبيرجن، «نُعلن عن ملك جالس على عرشه، له الحق في عمل ما يشاء بخاصته، يرتِّب لخليقته كما يحسن في عينيه، دون التشاوُر معهم في الأمر.» 

وببساطة نقول أن عقيدة ملوكية الله هي عقيدة تسمح لِلّه أن يكون الله. حقيقة تملأني بالوقار والرهبة. لا يمكنني أن أدرك كل تشعبّاتها، لكنني أستطيع أن أعبده وأوقِّره. 

إنه حق يدفعني لأخِضع نفسي له. هو الخزَّاف، أنا الطين. له حقوق عليَّ لأنه صنعني وفداني. ولا يجوز تحت أية ظروف أن أجاوبه أو أشك في قراراته.

حقيقةٌ ملأى بالتعزية. لأنه الحاكم العليّ، أعرف أنه ينفِّذ مقاصده ونهايتها مسرّة.

ومع وجود أمور في الحياة لا أفهمها، يمكنني أن أكون متأكّداً أن الخيوط الداكنة ضرورية للحياكة كما الخيوط الذهبية والفضية.​*​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 17 حزيران



«إِلَى عُمْقِ اللهِ تَتَّصِلُ أَمْ إِلَى نِهَايَةِ الْقَدِيرِ تَنْتَهِي؟» (أيوب 7:11) 

هنالك صفات أخرى لِلّه ينبغي أن نذكرها، حتى ولو باختصار.

التأمل بهذه الصفات الإلهية ترفع الروح من الأرض إلى السماء، من التافه إلى الفائق.

الله بارّ، أي عادل، مُنصف وعادل في جميع معاملاته. هو «إِلَهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ» (أشعياء 21:45).

الله غير مُدرَك (أيوب 8،7:11). يفوق فهم العقل البشري لعظمته. وكما قال ستيفان شارنوك، «ظاهر أن الله موجود. لكن ليس ظاهر ما هو.» وقال ريشتار بكستر، «يمكنك أن تعرف الله، لكن لا يمكنك فهمه.»
الله أبدي- بلا بداية وبلا نهاية (مزمور 90: 1-4). حياته مدى الأبدية.

الله صالح- (ناحوم 7:1). «الرَّبُّ صَالِحٌ لِلْكُلِّ وَمَرَاحِمُهُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَعْمَالِهِ» (مزمور 9:145).

الله غير محدود- (ملوك الأول 27:8). لا حدود له ولا قيود. «عظمته تفوق أي مقياس، أو تفكير أو خيال بشري.»

الله موجود من ذاته - (خروج 14:3). لم يأخذ وجوده من أي مصدر خارجي. هو نبع حياته كما هو للجميع. 
الله مكتفٍ ذاتياً- أي أن كل حاجاته ضمن الثالوث الأقدس.

الله متعالٍ- بعيد فوق الكون والزمان، ومنفصل عن الخليقة المادية.

وصِفة أخيرة نذكرها من صفات الله هي أنه ذو عِلم مُسبق- يختلف المؤمنون في موضوع معرفة الله المسبقة التي تصمّم من يَخلُص، أو هي مجرّد معرفة من سيؤمن بالمُخلِِّص. وبحسب رومية 29:8 أعتقد أن الله قد اختار بعض الأفراد وأصدر أمراً بأن كل الذين يعرفهم سيتمجدّون في النهاية.

وهكذا نأتي إلى نهاية تأملّنا في صفات الله. لكن هذا موضوع لا نهاية له. الله عظيم، مهوب، ورهيب ننظر فقط كما في مرآة. إنه غير محدود، لا يمكن معرفته بالكامل بعقول محدودة. سنتمعّن بعجائب شخصه طول الأبدية ونظل نقول، «لم نسمع النصف بعد.»*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2011)

*راااااااااااااااائع يا أمى التأمل فى صفات الله الجميلة دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
آميــــــــــــن*​


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *راااااااااااااااائع يا أمى التأمل فى صفات الله الجميلة دى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> آميــــــــــــن*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (20 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 8 1حزيران





«اَلدِّيَانَةُ الطَّاهِرَةُ النَّقِيَّةُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الآبِ هِيَ هَذهِ: افْتِقَادُ الْيَتَامَى وَالأَرَامِلِ فِي ضِيقَتِهِمْ، وَحِفْظُ الإِنْسَانِ نَفْسَهُ بِلاَ دَنَسٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.» (يعقوب 27:1) 



لم يقصد يعقوب بكتابة هذه الكلمات أن المؤمن عندما يقوم بهذه الأعمال فقد قام بكل ما يُطلب منه. لكنه يقول أن مِثالَين للديانة المُثلى هما زيارة الأيتام والأرامل ليحافِظ على نقاوة نفسه.

ربما نظن أنه قد ركَّزَّ على الوعظ التفسيري، أو عمل المبشرين أو ربح النفوس الشخصي. كلاّ. يفكِّر أولاً بزيارة مَن هُم بحاجة.

يذكّرنا الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى شيوخ الكنيسة في أفسس كيف قام هو بزيارات من بيت إلى بيت (أعمال 20:20). يَعتبر ج. داربي الزيارات أهم جزء من العمل. وكتب يقول: «تدق الساعة مُعلِنة مرور الساعات، يسمعها المارة، لكن يستمر داخل الساعة في العمل وبالدق وبتحريك العقربَين. أعتقد أن الزيارات يجب أن تكون عملك الأساسي، وتقبل بالباقي كما يأتي. أخشى ضياع الشهادة العلنية إن لم يكن هناك عمل خاص.»

كانت سيدة أرملة متقدّمة في السن تعيش وحدها ووصل بها الحال إلى احتياجها لمساعدة الجيران والأصدقاء. وقد حافظت على كتابة يوميّاتها في مفكّرة ذاكرة كل شيء وكل حدث خلال النهار وخاصة اتصالها بالعالم الخارجي. وفي أحد الأيام لاحَظ الجيران أنهم لا يرون أي علامة للحياة في بيتها منذ عدّة أيام. تمّ استدعاء الشرطة ليدخلوا البيت، فوجدوا أنها قد فارقت الحياة منذ أيام. وقبل وفاتها بثلاثة أيام، كُتب في ذلك اليوم «لم يحضر أحد،» «لم يحضر أحد،» «لم يحضر أحد.»

في انشغالنا بأعمالنا اليومية يسهل علينا نسيان المتوحّدين، المحتاجين والعاجزين. نضع الأولوية في أمور أخرى، وفي الغالب نركِّز خدماتنا لما هو أكثر علانية وفِتنَة. لكن إذا رغبنا في أن تكون ديانتنا طاهرة غير نجسة، ينبغي ألاّ نهمل اليتامى والأرامل، المُسنّين والمُقعَدين. للرب اهتمام خاص بمن يحتاجون إلى مساعدة، والمكافأة تنتظر كل من يهبّ لتسديد هذه الحاجة. *​


----------



## happy angel (20 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاحد 19 حزيران



«...وَكَأَيَّامِكَ رَاحَتُكَ.» (تثنية 25:33)



 يَعِد الله أن يعطي شعبه القوة بحسب حاجتهم في الوقت المعيّن. لا يَعِد أن يعطيهم قبل وقت الحاجة، لكن عندما تأتي الأزمة، تكون النعمة جاهزة لتسدّد الحاجة.

ربما يدعوك الله لاختبار مرض أو ضيق. لو كنت تَعلَم مسبقا كم سيكون الإمتحان صعباً، فتقول: «أعرف أني لن أتحمّله.» لكن كل الدعم الإلهي يأتي، لدهشتك ودهشة الآخرين، مع الإمتحان.

نعيش في خوف من الزمن الذي فيه سيدعو الله بعض من أحبائنا بالموت. نكون متأكّدين من أن عالمنا الصغير سوف يتحطَّم ولن يكون بمقدورنا الإحتمال. لكن ليس الأمر كذلك بتاتاً. نحن واعون لحضور الرب وقوَّته معنا بطريقة لم نعرفها قبلاً. 

كثيرون منّا قد شارفوا على الموت في حوادث طُرق وحالات صعبة من الخطر. نجد قلوبنا تفيض بالسلام بينما عادة نتوقّع أن نكون في فزع. نَعلَم أن الرب آت ليكون إلى جانبنا للمساعدة.

نقرأ قصص الذين قدَّموا حياتهم ببطولة لأجل المسيح، نتأكّد من جديد أن الرب يمنح «نعمة الشهادة لأيام الشهادة». شجاعتهم الفائقة تفوق كل شجاعة بشرية. يتّضح أن شهادتهم الجريئة قد تقوَّت من الأعالي.*​


----------



## happy angel (20 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاثنين 20 حزيران




«اِمْرَأَةٌ فَاضِلَةٌ مَنْ يَجِدُهَا؟ لأَنَّ ثَمَنَهَا يَفُوقُ اللَّآلِئَ. .» (أمثال 10:31)



 ما هي بعض الصفات التي يرغب المؤمن أن تكون في زوجته؟ أقترح عليك هنا اللائحة التالية. ولكن لا أظن أن أي شخص ناضج يتوقع ان تكون كل هذه في امرأة واحدة.

أوّلاً، ينبغي أن تكون امرأة تقية، ليس فقط مولودة الولادة الجديدة بل أيضا ذات فكر روحي. تضع هذه المرأة المسيح أوّلاً في حياتها. امرأة صلاة ونشاط في خدمة الرب. امرأة تتمتّع بأخلاق مسيحية وكمال التي يريد إكرامُها روحياً، وهي تُكرمه بالمقابل.

امرأة تقبل مكانة الخضوع التي أعطاها الله وهي تساعد رجلها عملياً ليأخذ مكانه كرأس...أمينة لعهود زواجها- زوجة صالحة، أمّاً لأولادها- ذات شخصية أنيقة وجذابة، لا تتطرّف في لباسها، أُنثويّة ومهذّبة لكن ليست نبقة الحس. 

هذه المرأة المثالية ربة بيت صالحة، تحافظ على المكان أنيقاً ونظيفاً وتدبّر شؤونها بمهارة. تقدِّم وجبات طعام جيدة في مواعيد ثابتة وتحب استضافة الآخرين. ولا يفوتنا القول أنه ينبغي أن تشارك زوجها بنفس الأهداف والإهتمامات.

عندما تَظهر الإختلافات، تكون مستعدّة أن تتحدّث بمشاكلها بدل أن تكبتها وتكون حَرِدة أو تتجهّم. مستعدّة للحديث عن الخلافات وقادرة على الإعتذار والاعتراف عند الضرورة.

لا تنشغل بالنميمة ولا بالفضول، أو التدخُّل بشؤون الغير. ذات روح وديعة وساكنة ليست لحوحة ولا مُحِبّة للجدل.

هذه المرأة تتعاون في المعيشة في نطاق دخّلَ العائلة. لا تستحوِذ عليها رغبة للأشياء الثمينة ولا تجاهد لتكون بمستوى جيرانها.*​


----------



## happy angel (20 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 21 حزيران



«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا.» (أفسس 25:5) 



ما هي الصفات التي ترغب المؤمنة أن تكون في زوجها؟ ينبغي أن يكون اهتمامها الأول بحياته الروحية، وليس في مظهره الخارجي.

ينبغي أن يكون تقيا، يطلب أولا ملكوت الله وبره. غايته خدمة الرب ويكون نشيطا في الشركة المحلية. وفي البيت يحافظ على مذبح العائلة ويكون مثال المؤمن الحسن.

يأخذ هذا الرجل موقعه الصحيح كرأس البيت، لكن لا يكون طاغية.

يحب زوجته ويكسب خضوعها بدل أن يطالب به. يحترمها ويعاملها كسيدة في كل الأوقات. يكون أميناً، متفهماً، صبوراً، لطيفاً، يفتكر بغيره، مراعياً لشعورها وفرحا.

الزوج المثالي معيل جيد، مثابر على العمل. والمال ليس أهم أولوياته. ليس حسودا ًولا طمّاعاً. 
محبا لأولاده، يدربهم، يقضي وقتا معهم، يخطط لهم نشاطات اجتماعية، يكون مثالاً جيداً لهم ويعير كلاً منهم اهتماماً فردياً.

يحب ويحسن ضيافة الغرباء وبيته مفتوح لخدام الرب، لجميع المؤمنين ولغير المخلصين أيضاً.

يحافظ على خطوط التواصل مفتوحة مع زوجته وعائلته. يفهم ويقبل تقصيرهم ويستطيع أن يضحك بصورة طبيعية من زلاّتهم. يشاركهم على أساس اجتماعي وثقافي. عندما يقول أو يقوم بعمل خاطيء، يُسرع للاعتراف بخطأه ويقدّم الإعتذار. منفتحاً للإقتراحات من العائلة. ومطلوب منه أن يقف على كل الأمور عندما تكون زوجته طريحة الفراش.

ميزات أخرى: يحافظ على نظافته وهيئته، غير أناني، لطيفاً، يمكن الإعتماد عيه، أميناً، كريماً وشكوراً. ينبغي أن يتمتّع بحس مرح ولا يكون نكداً ولا متذمّراً.

قليلون هم الرجال الذين يمتلكون كل هذه الميزات الفاضلة. ليس واقعياً أن نتوقّع كل هذه الصفات في شخص واحد. ينبغي أن تكون الزوجة شاكرة للصفات التي تجدها وتساعد زوجها بكل محبة ليتقدّم في غيرها. *​


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 22 حزيران




«امْتَحِنُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. تَمَسَّكُوا بِالْحَسَنِ.» (تسالونيكي الأولى 21:5) 


يبدو أحياناً أن المؤمنين يميلون إلى قبول البدع العابرة ونزعات المعتقدات. كتب جون بلانكارد عن سائقي حافلتين للسيّاح كانا يتبادلان الحديث. عندما ذكر أحدهما أنه ينقل حافلة مليئة بالمؤمنين سأله الآخر، «حقاً، وبمَ يؤمنون؟» فأجاب الأول، «بكل شيء أقوله لهم!»

يكون مرّة هَوَس الطعام. تُنتقد بعض الأطعمة على أنها سامة بينما أخرى تتضمن صفات سحرية. أو وصفة طبية، ادِّعاء بنتائج مدهشة لعشب غريب أو ترياق.

يمكن أن يكون المؤمنون ساذجين عندما يتعلّق الأمر بطلبات مالية. وفي معظم البلاد الغربية وحتى في بلاد الشرق العربي، يستجيبون بسهولة لدعايات تتعلّق بأيتام أو بحملات  ضد الدكتاتورية دون أن يتحقّقوا من صدق الوكالة الراعية للمشروع. 

يَكثُر الدجّالون بين المؤمنين. مهما كانت تبدو قصصهم المحزنة سخيفة، فإنهم يستطيعون جرف الأموال. 
ربما تكمُن المشكلة في فشلنا في التمييز ما بين الإيمان والسذاجة. يصدِّق الإيمان أكثر شيء أكيد في الكون، ألا وهو كلمة الله. السذاجة تقبل الأشياء كحقيقة دون إثبات وأحياناً بإثبات يبرهن العكس.

لم يقصد الله لشعبه أن يتخلّوا عن قوة التمييز أو المقدرة العقلية. تكثر في الكتاب المقدس النصائح كما يلي:

«...امْتَحِنُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. تَمَسَّكُوا بِالْحَسَنِ» (تسالونيكي الأولى 21:5). 
«...إِذَا أَخْرَجْتَ الثَّمِينَ مِنَ الْمَرْذُولِ» (إرميا 19:15). 
«وَهَذَا أُصَلِّيهِ: أَنْ تَزْدَادَ مَحَبَّتُكُمْ أَيْضاً أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ فِي الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَفِي كُلِّ فَهْمٍ» (فيلبي 9:1). 
«أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ» (يوحنا الأولى 1:4).

الخطر الشديد يكمن طبعاً فيما يتعلق بالمعتقدات والبدع العصرية. لكن يكمن أيضاً في كثير من النواحي الأخرى حيث يُمكن للمؤمنين أن يُضلَّلوا أو يُخدَعوا بخطط أو بصرعات ويتبعها البعض بحماس مبالغ فيه.​*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 23 حزيران



«...الرَّاقِدُونَ بِيَسُوعَ.» (تسالونيكي الأولى 14:4) 


كيف ينبغي أن نتصّرف عندما يموت في الرب أحد أحبّائنا؟ بعض المؤمنين يتحطّمون عاطفيّاً. آخرون، حزانى، يتحمّلون بشجاعة. يعتمد ذلك على عُمق جذورنا في الرب وكم نتقبّل الحقائق العظيمة في إيماننا.

أوّلاً ينبغي أن نرى الموت من وجهة نظر مخلصنا. الموت جواب لصلاته في يوحنا 24:17، «أيُّهَا الآبُ أُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي يَكُونُونَ مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لِيَنْظُرُوا مَجْدِي.» عندما ينطلق أحبّاؤنا ليكونوا معه، يرى تعب روحه ويكون مسروراً (أشعياء 11:53). «عَزِيزٌ في عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ مَوْتُ أَتْقِيَائِهِ» (مزمور15:116). 

ثم يجب أن نفهم كم يعني الموت للشخص الذي انتقلَ إليه. لقد انطلقَ لرؤية الملك في جَماله. تحرّر تماماً من الخطيئة، من المرض، من الأوجاع ومن الأحزان. ارتفع من وجه الشر الآتي (أشعياء 1:57). «لا شيء يضاهي رحيل القدّيس إلى الله... إلى بيته، ليترك هذه الكتلة من الطين القاسي، ليتحرّر من عبودية المادة- يستقبله جوق من الملائكة.» كتب الأسقف رايل: «في اللحظة التي يموت فيها المؤمنون، ينتقلون إلى النعيم.

انتهى كفاحهم. تمَّ جهادهم. لقد عبَروا ذاك الوادي المظلم الذي يجب أن نجتازه يوماً ما. لقد عبروا النهر المعتم الذي ينبغي لنا أن نعبره. لقد شربوا كأس المرّ الأخير الذي مزجته الخطيئة للبشر. لقد وصلوا المكان حيث لا حزن ولا تنهُّد. وبالتأكيد لا نريدهم أن يرجعوا إلينا. يجب ألا ننوح عليهم بل على أنفسنا.»

الإيمان يقدِّم هذا الحق ويمكن أن نقف مثل شجرة مغروسة عند مجاري المياه.

بالنسبة لنا، موت عزيز علينا دائماً يتضمّن الحزن. لكن لا نحزن كالباقين الذي لا رجاء لهم (تسالونيكي الأولى 13:4). نَعلم أن عزيزنا انتقل ليكون مع المسيح، وذلك أفضل جدّاً. نعرف أن الفراق لفترة فقط. ثم نتَّحِد نحن على هضبة أرض عمّانوئيل، ونعرف بعضنا البعض في ظروف أفضل ممّا عُرفنا هنا على الأرض.

نشتاق لمجيء الرب حين يقوم الموتى في المسيح أوّلاً ونحن الأحياء الباقين سنُخطف جميعاً معهم في السحب لملاقاة الرب في الهواء (تسالونيكي الأولى 16:4). وهذا الرجاء يعمل كل الفرق.

تعزيات الله ليست قليلة لنا (أيوب 11:15). تختلط أحزاننا بالفرح، عالمين أن خسارتنا تُعوَّض بوعد البركات الأبدية. *​


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الجمعه 24 حزيران





«دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ.» (مرقس 14:10)





 موت الأطفال خاصة يكون شديد التجربة لإيمان شعب الله، ومهم أن يكون لنا مرساة ثابتة لنتمسك بها في وقت كهذا.

يسود الإعتقاد بين المؤمنين أن الأطفال الذين يموتون قبل أن يَصِلوا سن المسؤولية آمنون بدم المسيح. يجري التفسير هكذا: لم يكن للطفل مقدرة ليرفض أو يقبل المخلّص، لذلك يمنحه الله كل حق عمل المسيح على الصليب. يخلُص بواسطة موت وقيامة الرب يسوع، حتى ولو لم يفهم بنفسه قدر الخلاص في ذاك العمل.

لا أحد يعلم سن المسؤولية، لا أحد سوى الله. واضح أنه يختلف في كل حالة لأن طفلاً معيّناً يمكن أن يبلغ سن الرشد قبل غيره.

مع أن الكتاب لا يذكُر بشكل محدَّد أن الأطفال الذين يموتون قبل سن المسؤولية يذهبون إلى السماء، إلاّ أنه يوجد عدَدَين يدعمان وجهة النظر هذه. العدد الأول في آية اليوم: «دَعُوا الأَوْلاَدَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ.» (مرقس 14:10).

بينما يتكلّم عن الأولاد قال يسوع، «لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ.» لم يقُل أن عليهم أن يكونوا راشدين ليدخلوا ملكوت الله، لكنهم أنفسهم يُشبّهون بالذين في ملكوت الله. وهذه نقطة جدل كبيرة في خلاص الأولاد الصغار. 

وخط آخر للبرهان هو، عندما كان يسوع يتكلّم عن الراشدين قال، «لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ» (لوقا 10:19). لكن عندما تكلّم عن الصغار حذف كل ذِكر للطلب. فقال وبكل بساطة، «لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ َيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ» (متى 11:18).

المعنى المتضمّن هنا أن الأطفال لم يضلّوا كالبالغين وأن السيد المُخلص يجمعهم إلى قطيعه ساعة موتهم. ومع أنهم أبداً لم يعرفوا عن عمل المسيح، يعرف الله بهذا الأمر ويقدّم قدر عمل الخلاص الكامل لحسابهم.

ينبغي ألا نشك في عناية الله عندما يأخذ الأطفال من وسطنا. وكما كتب جيم إليوت، «يجب ألاّ أفكّر أنه أمر غريب عندما يأخذ الله حَدَثاً من بين الذين أريدهم أن يبقوا على الأرض حتى يتقدّموا في السن. الله يملأ الأبدية بالناس، ويجب ألاّ نحدّده للرجال والنساء المسنّين.»​*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 25 حزيران




«يَا ابْنِي أَبْشَالُومُ، يَا ابْنِي يَا ابْنِي! أَبْشَالُومُ، يَا لَيْتَنِي مُتُّ عِوَضاً عَنْكَ! يَا أَبْشَالُومُ ابْنِي يَا ابْنِي.» (صموئيل الثاني 33:18) 




سواء كان أبشالوم مُخلَّصاً أم لا، نُواح والده يعكس حزن العديد من المؤمنين الذين يفجعون بموت قريب غير مُخلَّص كانوا يصلّون له لعدة سنوات. أيوجد بلْسَم في جلعاد لمناسبة كهذه؟ ماهي وجهة نظر الكتاب لنتبعها؟

أوّلاً، لا يمكننا أن نكون دائماً متأكّدين إن مات الشخص بدون المسيح. سمعنا شهادة أحد الأشخاص الذي سقط عن حصانه وآمن بالمسيح «ما بين السرج والأرض، طلب الرحمة فوجد الرحمة.» انزلق آخر عن لوح خشبي فوق وادٍ سحيق وطلب الإيمان قبل أن يصطدم بالماء. لو مات هذان بهاتين الحادثتين، لن يعرف أحد أنهما ماتا مؤمنين.

نؤمن أن الشخص يمكن أن يَخلُص بينما هو في غيبوبة. تُحدّثنا السلطات الطبيّة أن شخصاً في غيبوبة غالباً ما يستطيع أن يسمع ما يُقال في غرفته، حتى ولو لم يكن قادراً على الكلام. فإن كان قادراً على السمع والكلام، ماذا يمنع قبوله يسوع المسيح بعمل إيمان أكيد؟

لكن دعونا نُفكّر بالأسوأ. لنفرض أنّ أحدهم مات غير مُخلّص. ماذا ينبغي أن يكون موقفنا؟ يجب أن نقف إلى جانب الله ضد لحمنا ودمنا. ليس خطأ الرب إن يموت أحد في خطاياه. لقد أعدّ الله الطريق لخلاص الناس من خطاياهم بتكاليف باهظة. خلاص الله عطية مجانية لا عن جدارة ولا عن استحقاق. فعندما يرفض الناس عطية الحياة الأبدية، ماذا يمكن أن يعمل الله أكثر؟ لا يقدر أن يُسكِن السماء بأُناس لا يريدون أن يكونوا هناك، فلا تكون سماءٌ لهم.

لذلك فعندما يغادرنا أحباءنا إلى الأبدية بدون رجاء، فكل ما يمكننا عمله المشاركة في حزن وحسرة ابن الله الذي حين بكى على أورشليم قال، «حاولت، لكنك لم تريدي.»

نَعلم أن ديّان الأرض يعمل كل صواب (تكوين 25:18)، لذلك نبرّره في عقاب الضال كما في خلاص الخطاة التائبين. *​


----------



## happy angel (29 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 26 حزيران




«فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَعَالَوْا أَنْتُمْ مُنْفَرِدِينَ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ خَلاَءٍ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا...فَمَضَوْاِ إِلَى مَوْضِعٍ خَلاَءٍ...فَرَآهُمُ الْجُمُوعُ مُنْطَلِقِينَ وَعَرَفَهُ كَثِيرُونَ. فَتَرَاكَضُوا إِلَى هُنَاكَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْمُدُنِ مُشَاةً وَسَبَ (مرقس 31:6-34)


 من السهل علينا أن ننزعج من المقاطعات. أخجل من التفكير بالمرات العديدة التي منعتني طلبات غير متوقعة من إتمام بعض المهام التي عيّنتها لنفسي. كانت الكلمات تنساب بكل سهولة بينما كنت أكتب. فرنَّ جرس الهاتف أو كان أحدهم يقرع الباب وبحاجة إلى مشورة. فقد كان ذلك تطفّل غير مرغوب فيه. 

لم ينزعج الرب يسوع بتاتاً من المقاطعات. قبلهم كجزء من خطة الله الآب لذلك اليوم. وأعطاه هذا توازناً وسكوناً لحياته.

الحقيقة هي أن مدى مقاطعتنا علامة تدل على مدى فائدتنا للغير. كتب أحدهم في مجلّة كنسيّة، «عندما تغضب من المقاطعات حاولِ أن تتذكر أن تكّرارها يدل على قيمة حياتك. فقط الذي يكون مملوء بالمساعدة والقوة يحتمل أعباء حاجات الناس. المقاطعات التي تغضبنا هي شهادة لعدم الإستغناء عنّا. أعظم دينونة يمكن أن يجلبها الشخص على نفسه هي الإستقلالية وعدم مدّ يد العون، وهذا خطر ينبغي أن نتحرّز منه. فإن لم يزعجنا أحد نبقى وحيدين غير مستريحين.»

جميعنا نبتسم بعصبية عندما نقرأ اختبار إحدى ربّات البيوت. في أحد الأيام بينما كانت تخطّط لبرنامج غير عادي بالمرة، رفعت عينيها عن عملها لترى زوجها يدخل البيت مبكراً على غير عادة. «ماذا تفعل هنا؟»

سألته بنغمة تنم عن غضب ضعيف. «أنا ساكن هنا.» أجابها بابتسامة ألم. وبعد فترة كتبت، «منذ ذلك اليوم تعلّمت أن أضع عملي جانباً عندما يعود زوجي إلى البيت. أرحّب به بمحبة وأجعله يعرف أنه أهم شيء عندي.»

ينبغي أن نسلّم كل صباح يومنا للرب، سائلينه أن يرتّب كل التفاصيل. وحين يقاطعنا أحدهم نَعلم أن الله قد أرسل ذاك الشخص. يجب أن نعرف السبب ونخدمه، حتى ولو دخل متخفيًّا بالمقاطعة. *​


----------



## happy angel (29 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاثنين 27 حزيران



«وَلَكِنَّهَا سَتَخْلُصُ بِوِلاَدَةِ الأَوْلاَدِ.» (تيموثاوس الأولى 15:2) 


من بعض القيود التي يضعها بولس على المرأة في الكنيسة يبدو لنا أنه يقلّل منها إلى درجة لا مكانة لها.

فمثلاً غير مسموح لها أن تُعلّم أو تتسلّط على الرجال بل ينبغي أن تكون ساكتة (عدد 12). ربما يعتقد البعض أنها مُبعدة إلى مكانة مُتدنّيِة في الإيمان المسيحي.

لكن العدد 15 يوضّح الصورة هذه الخاطئة. «تَخلُص بولادة الأولاد...» وواضح أن الخلاص هنا ليس روحيّاً بل خلاصاً لمركزها في الكنيسة. يُعطى لها امتيازا عظيما لتربية أبنائها وبناتها لأجل الله.

يقول وليم روس: «المرأة التي تهزّ السرير بيدها تحكم العالم.» وراء كل عظيم امرأة عظيمة. 
لم تخدم السيدة سوسن ويسلي من على منبر، لكن خدمتها في البيت كان لها امتداد عظيم بواسطة ابنيها، جون وتشارلز.

تتبع بعض النساء في مجتمعنا نمطاً حديثاً إذ يتخلّين عن ترتيب البيت ليشققن طريقهن إلى عمل أو مهنة لامعة في عالم الأعمال. وبالنسبة إليهن فإن العمل البيتي كئيب وتربية الأولاد واجب يمكن الإستغناء عنه.

دار حديث على مائدة طعام للنساء حول موضوع المهن. فكانت كل منهن متحّمسة لمركزها ولراتبها. ولم يكن أي شك من وجود روح التنافس بينهن. وأخيراً التفتت إحداهن إلى ربة منزل أمّ لثلاثة أبناء أقوياء البنية وسألتها، «ما مهنتك يا عزبزتي شارلوت؟» فأجابت شارلوت متواضعة، «أُربّي رجالاً لِلّه.»

قالت ابنة فرعون لأم موسى: «اذْهَبِي بِهَذَا الْوَلَدِ وَارْضِعِيهِ لِي وَأنَا أعْطِي أجْرَتَكِ» (خروج 9:2). ربما تكون المفاجأة الكبرى يوم دينونة كرسي المسيح، الأجر المرتفع الذي سيدفعه المسيح لهؤلاء النسوة اللواتي كرَّسن أنفسهن لتربية بنين وبنات له وللأبدية.

أجل، «تَخلُص بولادة الأولاد...» مكانة المرأة في الكنيسة ليس في الخدمة العلنية، لكن ربما في خدمة ولادة أولاد يخافون الله، هذا يكون ذات أهمية كبيرة في نظر الرب.*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 28 حزيران



«مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.» (مرقس 16:16) 


لو كان هذا العدد هو الوحيد في الكتاب المقدس في هذا الموضوع، فيمكن أن يكون استنتاجنا له ما يبرّره في أن الخلاص بالإيمان زائد المعمودية. لكن هنالك مائة وخمسون عدداً في العهد الجديد تؤكّد أن شرط الخلاص هو الإيمان فقط، ونستنتج أن هذا الكَم من الأعداد لا يمكن أن ينقضه عدد أو اثنين.

لكن، مع أن المعمودية غير ضرورية للخلاص فإنها ضرورية للطاعة. مشيئة الله أن كل من يؤمن به رباً ومخلصاً يتماثل علانية مع ابنه في مياه معمودية المؤمنين.

لا يوجد ذكِر في العهد الجديد عن مؤمن غير معتمد. وكان يفترض أن كل من كان يخلُص كان يعتمد. في سفر أعمال الرسل مارَس التلاميذ ما نسمّيه «بالمعمودية السريعة.» لم ينتظروا موعد خدمة رسمية في كنيسة، لكن قاموا بالمعمودية على أساس اعتراف الشخص بالإيمان.

كان الزمن ما بين الإيمان والمعمودية قصيرًا جداً حتى أن الكتاب المقدس يتكلّم عنهما بنفس الوقت. «كل من آمن واعتمد...»

وكثيرا ما نريد أن نتجنّب التعاليم غير الكتابية في معمودية الولادة الجديدة، نترك الزمن يمر في اتجاه معاكس. فيعتقد بعض الناس بالفكرة الخاطئة أن لا أهمية سواء اعتمدوا أم لا. لكن الصحيح هو أن الأمر مهم. 

نسمع بعض الناس يقولون بشكل عفوي، «يمكنني أن أذهب إلى السماء بدون المعمودية.» وأجيبهم دائماً، «أجل، هذا صحيح. يمكنك أن تذهب إلى السماء دون أن تعتمد، لكن إن كان الأمر كذلك تكون غير معتمد للأبدية.» لن تكون هناك فرصة للمعمودية في السماء. المعمودية إحدى الطرق التي بها نطيع الرب الآن وهنا.

كل من يؤمن بيسوع المسيح رباً ومخلّصاً ينبغي ألا يضيّع وقتاً في طلب المعمودية. وبهذه الطريقة يتماثل علانية مع المسيح في موته وقيامته ويعلن عن التزامه للسير في جدّة الحياة. *​


----------



## happy angel (29 يونيو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 29 حزيران



«اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ.» (يوحنا 24:5)

 إليك هذه الفكرة التي أحدثت ثورة وتغييراً في حياة الكثيرين.

ترديد عبارة «الحقّ» في البداية تنبّهنا لنتوقّع أمراً مُهماًّ. ولن نُحبط. 

«أقول لكم.» المتكلِّم هنا هو الرب يسوع المسيح، نعرف ذلك من العدد 19. ويجب أن نَعلَم أيضاً أنه عندما يقول شيئاً ما، يكون حقاًّ مطلقاً وثابتاً. لا يمكنه أن يكذب. لا يمكنه أن يخدع. ولا يمكن أن يُخدع. لا شيء يمكن أن يكون أكيداً ومُعتمداً أكثر من كلماته.

لمن يتكلّم الربّ؟ «أقول لكم.» ابن الله الأبدي يتوجه بالكلام إليك وإليَّ. لم يكن أي شخص لامع ليتكلم إلينا من قبل ولا من بعد.

لذلك ينبغي أن نسمع.

«الذي يسمع كلامي.» السامع هو «أي شخص.» وتحمل نفس معنى «كل مَن.» سماع كلمته ليس سماعه بالأذن فقط بل نسمع ونؤمن، نسمع ونقبل، نسمع ونطيع.

«ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني.» نَعلَم أن الله الآب أرسله. لكن السؤال المهم هو، لماذا أرسله؟ ينبغي أن أومن أن الآب أرسل ابنه ليموت بديلاً عني، ليأخذ على نفسه العقاب الذي أستحقّه أنا، ليسفك دمه لمغفرة خطاياي.

ويتبع الآن وعدٌ ذو ثلاثة وجوه. أوّلاً، «له حياة أبدية.» حالما يؤمن الشخص يمتلك الحياة الأبدية، بكل هذه السهولة. ثانياً، «لا ياتي إلى دينونة.» وهذا يعني أنه لن يودع في جهنم بسبب خطاياه، لأن المسيح قد دفع الدّيْن، ولن يطالب الله بالديْن مرّتَين. ثالثاً، انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.» ينتقل من حالة الموت الروحي بما يختص بعلاقته مع الرب، ويولد ثانية إلى حياة لا تنتهي. 

إن سمعت حقاً كلمته وإن آمنت بالآب الذي أرسله، فيؤكّد لك يسوع المسيح أنك مُخلَّص.

فلا عجب أن هذا يُدعى «الأخبار السارة.»*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

> ينبغي أن أومن أن الآب أرسل ابنه ليموت بديلاً عني، ليأخذ على نفسه العقاب الذي أستحقّه أنا، ليسفك دمه لمغفرة خطاياي.



*ميرسى يا امى للتاملات الروحية الجميلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## rozajesusr (1 يوليو 2011)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الو احد امين/اشكر جميع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام على التأملات الروحية التى تعزينى كثيرا  الرب يعوضكم تعبكم وسلام اسرة الكنيسة كنيسة يسوع الناصرىوالرب يزيد محبتكم


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى يا امى للتاملات الروحية الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2011)

rozajesusr قال:


> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الو احد امين/اشكر جميع اعضاء المنتدى الكرام على التأملات الروحية التى تعزينى كثيرا  الرب يعوضكم تعبكم وسلام اسرة الكنيسة كنيسة يسوع الناصرىوالرب يزيد محبتكم



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الخميس 30 حزيران



«وَكَانَ اذَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى يَدهُ أنَّ اسْرَائِيلَ يَغْلِبُ وَاذَا خَفَضَ يَدهُ أنَّ عَمَالِيقَ يَغْلِبُ. (خروج 11:17) 



كان إسرائيل في حرب مع قوى عماليق. كان موسى على رأس تلّة، تطل على ساحة المعركة. وَضْع يد موسى قرّر الفرق بين النصر والهزيمة. اليد المرفوعة هزمت عماليق. اليد المنخفضة هزمت إسرائيل.

فطالما كانت يد موسى مرفوعة، على صورة الرب يسوع شفيعنا، «يداه مرتفعة بالعطف والمحبة». وبواسطة شفاعته نَخلُص إلى المنتهى. لكن من بعد ذلك ينتهي النموذج، لأن يد الشفيع لا تنخفض أبدا. لا تعب يسبّب حاجة لمساعدة خارجية. يحيا دوماً ليتشفّع لأجلنا. 

يمكن أن نطبّق هذا الحدث بطريقة أخرى بالأساس على أنفسنا كجنود صلاة. اليد المرفوعة تمثل تضرُّعنا الأمين للمؤمنين المنشغلين في حرب روحية في حقول التبشير حول العالم. عندما نُهمل خدمة الصلاة، ينتصر العدو.

اضطرّ أحد المبشّرين ورفاقه قضاء الليل في السفاري في منطقة يتسلّط عليها قُطاّع طرق. سلّموا أنفسهم لعناية الله، وخلدوا للنوم. وبعد عدّة أشهر أُحضر أحد زعماء القُطّاع إلى مستشفى الإرسالية وتعرّف على المبشر. «كان في نيّتنا سرقتكم تلك الليلة في الحقل المفتوح، لكن كنّا خائفين من السبعة والعشرين جنديّا الذين كانوا معكم.»

وعندما كتب ذلك المبشر وأخبر كنيسته بهذه القصة، قال أحد أعضاء الكنيسة، «كنّا في اجتماع صلاة تلك الليلة عينها وكان عددنا سبعة وعشرين.»

عندما يشاهدنا الله هناك نترافع في موضع الصلاة،
فيعود مد المعركة إلى الخلف ويشتعل النصر، 
يسود عَلَم الحق ويتقهقر العدو ويجبن إبليس!
يتحّول عويل الخوف إلى صراخ النصر والفرح،
قُدنا أيها الرب، إلى هناك حيث نتعلّم كيف تسود الصلاة.

نرى فكرة أخرى في هذا الحدث. وعد الرب بالحرب مع عماليق من جيل إلى جيل. عماليق صورة عن الجسد. ينبغي على المؤمن أن يشن حرباً لا هوادة فيها على الجسد. الصلاة أحد الأسلحة الرئيسية. الأمانة في حياة الصلاة تقرّر الفرق بين النصرة والهزيمة. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الجمعه 1 تموز



«حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 12:13) 



من الطبيعي والمفهوم لنا نحن المسيحيين أن نتساءَل إن كنا سنتعرّف على أحبائنا في السماء. مع أنه لا توجد آيات تتكلّم عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل، إلاّ أنه توجد بعض خيوط فكريّة توصلنا إلى نتيجة إيجابية. 

أوّلاً، لقد عرف التلاميذ يسوع المسيح في جسده المُقام والممجّد. لم يتغيّر منظره الجسدي. لم يكن أدنى شك من أنّ هذا كان يسوع نفسه. وهذا يدل على أننّا نحن أيضاً نحافظ على هيئتنا المُميَّزة في السماء، بالرغم من الشكل المُمجَّد. لا يوجد أي دليل على أنّنا نحمل نفس المنظر. عندما يُخبرنا يوحنا في رسالته الأولى 2:3 أنّنا سنكون مثل الرب يسوع وهذا يعني أخلاقياً فمثلاً نكون متحرّرين أبديّاً من الخطية ومن عقاب الخطية. ومن المؤكّد أننّا لا نشبهه بحيث يمكن للناس أن يخلطوا بينه وبيننا من حيث الهيئة.

ثانياً، لا داعي للإعتقاد أنّنا سنعرف في السماء أقل مِمّا نعرفه هنا. نعرف بعضنا البعض هنا، فماذا يمنع ولمَ الغرابة أن نتعرّف إلى بعضنا البعض هناك في السماء؟ إن كنّا سنعرف كما نُعرف الآن فهذا أمر قاطع. 

توقّع بولس أن يعرف أهل تسالونيكي في السماء. فقد قال أنهم سيكونون رجاؤه، فرحه وإكليل فرحه (تسالونيكي الثانية 19:2).

هنالك بعض الإشارات في الكتاب المقدس تدل على أن الناس سيُمنحون المقدرة على التعرّف على أناس لم يروهم في السابق. بطرس، يعقوب ويوحنا تعرّفوا على موسى وإيليا على جبل التجلّي (متّى 4:17). 

عرف الرجل الغني إبراهيم (لوقا 24:16). قال يسوع لليهود أنهم سيروا إبراهيم، إسحق ويعقوب وكل الأنبياء في ملكوت الله (لوقا 28:13). يطلب إلينا أن نكسب أصدقاء جدد عن طريق مشاركتهم في أموالنا لكي يرحّب هؤلاء بنا إلى مسكننا الأبدي (أعتقد أنهم سيعرفون أنّنا ساعدناهم) (لوقا 9:16).

لكن هنالك كلمة تحذير. بينما يبدو واضحاً أنّنا سنعرف أحبّاءنا في السماء، لن نكون في نفس العلاقة التي كانت على الأرض. وهذا ما يظهر من كلمات الرب يسوع عندما قال في متّى 30:22، «في القيامة لا يتزوّجون ولا يزوّجِون.»*​


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



السبت 2 تموز



«مَرْثَا مَرْثَا أَنْتِ تَهْتَمِّينَ وَتَضْطَرِبِينَ لأَجْلِ أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَلَكِنَّ الْحَاجَةَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ. فَاخْتَارَتْ مَرْيَمُ النَّصِيبَ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي لَنْ يُنْزَعَ مِنْهَا.» (لوقا 41:10-42)



 جلست مريم ساكنة عند قَدَمي يسوع تستمع إلى كلامه. كانت مرثا مرتبكة ومنزعجة تخدمهم مُمتعضة من عدم مساعدة مريم لها. لم ينتقد الرب يسوع مرثا بسبب خِدمتها بل بسبب الروح التي كانت تعمل بها. وهنالك اعتقاد أن أولويّات مرثا لم تكن صائبة، إذ وضعت الخدمة فوق العبادة. 

الكثيرون يُشبهون مرثا. نحن نحب الإنجاز، نُفضّل العمل على الجلوس. نفتخر بأنّنا منظّمون، كفوئين وقادرون على الإنجاز. مشغولون بأعمالنا حتّى أن تأملاّتنا الصباحّية تتوقّف بالتفكير في عشرات الأمور التي ينبغي أن نقوم بها. تكون صلاتنا غير مركّزة لأن أفكارنا مُشتتَّة وهائمة. فيسهل علينا الإمتعاض عندما لا يقوم الغَير بمد يد المساعدة. نعتقد أن الجميع يجب أن يقوموا بمثل العمل الذي نقوم به نحن. 

وهنالك الذين يُشبهون مريم. هم مُحِبّون. يتحلّون بالمحبة للغير. يشعرون أن الناس أهم من الأواني والطبيخ.

شخص واحد كان موضوع حبّهم. إنهم ليسوا كسالى كما يَظهر للمَرثاوات. لكن الموضوع كلّه أن لهم أولويات مختلفة عَّنا.

نقدّر ونحب الشخص الذي يبدو دافئاً وودوداً أكثر من الذي يبدو بارداً ومشغولاً. يسلب قلوبنا الطفل الذي يغمرنا بالقبلات والعناق أكثر من الطفل المشغول بألعابه التي تلهيه عنّا.

قال أحدهم أن الله تهمّه عبادتنا أكثر من خدمتنا، يتودّد العريس السماوي إلى عروسه وليس إلى خادمة. 

لا يطلب المسيح منّا العمل الكثير،
الذي لا يترك لنا وقتاً للجلوس عند قدميه.
توجُّهنا بالصبر للتوقُّع يُعدّه خدمة كاملة.


لقد اختارت مريم النصيب الصالح، الذي لن ينزع منها. ليتنا جميعاً نحصل على نفس هذا النصيب الصالح. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاحد 3 تموز





«لاَ تَنْسُوا إِضَافَةَ الْغُرَبَاءِ، لأَنْ بِهَا أَضَافَ أُنَاسٌ مَلاَئِكَةً وَهُمْ لاَ يَدْرُونَ.» (عبرانيين 2:13) 



الإستضافة ليس فقط واجب مقدّس (لاَ تَنْسُوا إِضَافَةَ الْغُرَبَاء)، بل وأيضاً تحمل وعداً بمفاجآت مجيدة (استضافة ملائكة وهم لا يدرون). 

بدأ يوم إبراهيم عادياً كباقي الأيام. وفجأة ظهر أمامه ثلاثة رجال بينما كان جالساً عند باب خيمته. وقد تصرف بطريقة متّبعة في الشرق الأوسط - غسل أرجل ضيوفه، و جهّز مكاناً للراحة في ظل شجرة، وذبح عشجلاً من قطيعه وطلب من سارة أن تحضر خبزاً، ثمّ قدّم هم وجبة فخمة.

مَن كان هؤلاء الرجال؟ اثنان منهم كانا ملاكيْنِ، بينما الثالث كان ملاك الرب. ونعتقد أن الملاك الثالث كان الرب يسوع المسيح بمظهر البشر (تكوين 13:18) حيث يُدعى الملاك «الرب». 

وهكذا لم يستضف إبراهيم ملائكة فقط بل وأيضاً الرب نفسه في أحد ظهوراته قبل التجسّد. ويمكن أن نحظى بنفس الإمتياز بكل ما فيه من عجب.

كم من العائلات المسيحية تستطيع أن تشهد للبركات التي نالوها جراء استضافة أتقياء من الرجال والنساء في بيوتهم. تبعهم العديد من الإنطباعات الجيدة طوال حياتهم. استُعيدت الغيرة للرب واشتعلت من جديد، تعزّت القلوب الحزينة، وحُلّت العديد من المشاكل. كم وكم نحن مدينون لهؤلاء «الملائكة» الذين كانت زيارتهم بركة لبيوتنا.

لكن امتياز استضافة الرب يسوع امتياز لا يُضاهى. عندما نستقبل بإسمه أحد أفراد شعبه يكون تماماً كما لو قبلناه شخصيًّا (متى 40:10). إن كنّا نؤمن بهذا حقاً، لكُناّ نقضي وقتنا في خدمة الضيافة هذه بهِمّة جديدة.

 نستخدم «استضافة بعضنا البعض دون حقد» (بطرس الأولى 9:4). نعامل كل ضيف تماماً لو كان هذا الرب يسوع المسيح ذاته. ويكون بيتنا كبيت مريم ومرثا في بيت عنيا حيث أحبّ الرب أن يكون. *​


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاثنين 4 تموز





«أَلاَ تَعُودُ أَنْتَ فَتُحْيِينَا فَيَفْرَحَ بِكَ شَعْبُكَ؟» (مزمور6:85)


 يشبه الإرتداد حالة من مرض السرطان. لا نعرف أنّنا مصابون به. يمكن أن نصاب تدريجيًّا بالبرود الروحي دون أن ندري كم أننّا أصبحنا جسديّين. وفي بعض الأحيان تصدمنا مأساة، أو صوت نبي من رجال الله ليوقظنا في حاجتنا الشديدة. عندها نصحو لنطالب بوعود الرب، «لأَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مَاءً عَلَى الْعَطْشَانِ وَسُيُولاً عَلَى الْيَابِسَةِ» (أشعياء 3:44).

أحتاج لإنتعاش بعد أن فقدت غيرتي لكلمة الرب، عندما أصبحت حياتي خاملة في الصلاة، عندما تركت محبّتي الأولى. أحتاج للمسة جديدة من الرب عندما يفوق اهتمامي بالبرامج التلفزيونية حضور اجتماعات الكنيسة المحليّة، عندما أحافظ على المواقيت في عملي ولكن أتأخّر عن موعد الإجتماعات، عندما لا أتغيّب عن العمل لكن أقاطع الإجتماعات. أحتاج لإنعاش عندما أكون مستعدّاً للقيام بعمل إضافي لأجل المال وأتقاعس عن العمل لأجل الرب يسوع مخلّصي. عندما أنفق الأموال على ملذّاتي الخاصة وأبخَل في إنفاقه على عمل الرب. 

نحتاج لانتعاش عندما يسيطر علينا الشعور بالحقد، بالاستياء والمرارة. عندما نكون مذنبين بالنميمة واغتياب الناس. عندما لا نكون مستعدّين للإعترف بأخطائنا التي اقترفناها أو لنغفر لغيرنا زلاّتهم تجاهنا. نحتاج تجديداً عندما نتقاتل كالقطط في البيت ثم نظهر بمظهر الفرح والمحبة في الكنيسة. نحتاج انتعاشاً عندما نُشاكل العالم في حديثنا، في سَيرنا، أو في أسلوب حياتنا. كم تعظم حاجتنا عندما نكون مذنبين بخطية كبرياء سدوم، والشبع من الخبز والنجاح السهل (حزقيال 49:16).*​


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 5 تموز



«لاَ تُطْفِئُوا الرُّوحَ. لاَ تَحْتَقِرُوا النُّبُوَّاتِ.» (تسالونيكي الأولى 19:5، 20)



 نتحدّث عادة عن إطفاء النار. نسكب الماء على النار لنطفئها. وبهذا فإماّ نطفئها كليّة أو نخفّف من حدّة تأثيرها.

تشير النار في الكتاب المقدس إلى شكل من الروح القدس. حار، حارق وغيور. عندما يكون الناس تحت سيطرة الروح يتوهّجون، يشعّون ويفيضون. نطفيء الروح عندما نكبت ظهورات الروح في اجتماعات شعب الله.

يقول بولس، «لاَ تُطْفِئُوا الرُّوحَ. لاَ تَحْتَقِرُوا النُّبُوَّاتِ.» الطريقة التي يربط فيها ما بين إطفاء الروح وبين احتقار النبوّات نفهم أن الإطفاء يتعلّق بشكل رئيسي في اجتماعات الكنيسة المحليّة.

نطفيء الروح عندما تكون خدماتنا منظّمة أكثر من اللزوم حتى نضع الروح في قفص لا يسمح له بالتحرّك. لو تكون الترتيبات معتمدة بالصلاة على الروح القدس فلا يكون اعتراض من أحد. لكن الترتيبات التي تعمل على أساس حكمة بشريّة تميل إلى ترك الروح القدس متفرّجاً بدل كونه قائداً. 

لقد أعطى الله الكنيسة مواهب عديدة. يستخدم مواهب مختلفة في أوقات مختلفة. ربما يحمل أحد الإخوة كلمة تشجيع للكنيسة. فإن كانت العبادة العلنيّة متركّزة في شخص واحد فلا يكون مجال للروح القدس ليقدّم الرسالة التي تحتاجها الجماعة في الوقت المناسب. وهذه طريقة أخرى لإطفاء الروح.

وأخيراً، نطفيء الروح عندما نرفض دعوته لحياتنا. ربّما لدينا رغبة شديدة في خدمة موضوع معيّن لكنّنا نخشى البشر. نشعر برغبة في صلاة علنيّة لكننّا نبقى خجلِين في مقعدنا. نفكّر بترنيمة مناسبة لكنّنا نفتقر للشجاعة لنرنّمها. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 6 تموز



«وَلاَ تُحْزِنُوا رُوحَ اللهِ الْقُدُّوسَ الَّذِي بِهِ خُتِمْتُمْ لِيَوْمِ الْفِدَاءِ.» (أفسس 30:4) 


بالضبط كما يمكن إطفاء الروح في اجتماعات الكنيسة، يمكن أيضاً أن نحزنه في حياتنا الخاصة. 
هنالك بعض الرقّة في كلمة «يحزن». لأنّنا نُحزِن فقط شخصاً يحبّنا. المزعجون في حيّنا لا يحزنوننا كما يحزننا أولادنا المشاكسون. 

نحتفظ بمكانة خاصة من القُرب والمحبة للروح القدس. هو يحّبنا. لقد ختمنا ليوم الفداء. ولكن يمكن أن نُحزنه.

ما الذي يُحزن الروح القدس؟ أي شكل من أشكال الخطية يُسبّب الحزن لقلبه. أي شيء غير مقدّس يملأه بالحزن. 

النصيحة التي يقدّمها بولس «لا تُحزنِوا» تأتي وسط سلسلة من التحذيرات من خطايا. لم يُقصَد لهذه اللائحة أن تكون شاملة بل مُوحِية فقط.

الكذب يُحزن الروح (عدد 25) كذبة بيضاء، سوداء، مبالغة، أنصاف حقائق وحقائق مبُهمة. لا يقدر الله أن يكذب ولن يمنح هذا الإمتياز لشعبه.

الغضب الذي تفيض به نفوسنا يُحزن الروح (عدد 26). الغضب الوحيد المبرر هو في سبيل الله وكل غضب سواه يعطي إبليس مكاناً (عدد 27). 

السرقة مُحزِنة للروح القدس (عدد 28)، سواء من حافظة نقود الأم أو من وقت صاحب العمل، من معدّاته أو من لوازم المكتب.

الكلام القبيح يُحزن الروح (عدد 29). الكلام البذيء والنُكات الرديئة إلى الكلام الفارغ. ينبغي أن يكون كلامنا بنّاءً، مناسباً ولطيفاً.

المرارة، الغضب، السخط، الصياح والتجديف كما في الأصحاح الرابع. إحدى مهام الروح القدس مِلؤنا بالمحبة للمسيح يسوع. لكن عندما نخطيء، ينتقل من هذه المهمّة إلى إعادة الشركة الصحيحة مع الرب. 
ومع كل هذا فلا يمكن إحزان الروح للأبد. لا يتركنا أبداً. لقد خَتََمنا به ليوم الفداء. لكن ينبغي ألا يُستغل هذا عُذراً لعدم الإهتمام بل هدفاً رئيسياً للقداسة. *​


----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 7 تموز



«فَإِنِّي أَحْسِبُ أَنَّ آلاَمَ الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ لاَ تُقَاسُ بِالْمَجْدِ الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِينَا.» (رومية 18:8)


 يمكن لآلام هذا الحاضر أن تكون مرعبة. أتأمل في عِظم آلام الشهداء المسيحيين. أتأمل فيما تحمّل شعب الله في معسكرات التركيز. ماذا نقول عن فظاعة الآلام المرافقة للحروب؟ بتر الأعضاء والشلل الناتج عن حوادث الطرق؟ الأوجاع الجسدية الشديدة من جراء أمراض السرطان وغيره؟

ومع ذلك فليست الآلام الجسدية هي كل ما هنالك. يبدو أن الألم الجسدي أخف بكثير للتحمّل من العذاب الذهني. ألم يكن هذا ما أشار إليه سليمان حين قال، «رُوحُ الإِنْسَانِ تَحْتَمِلُ مَرَضَهُ أَمَّا الرُّوحُ الْمَكْسُورَةُ فَمَنْ يَحْمِلُهَا؟» (أمثال 14:18)؟ هنالك الألم الذي ينتج عن عدم الأمانة في العلاقات الزوجيّة، أو في موت عزيز، أو خيبة أمل من حُلم لم يتحقّق. هناك الحزن من الهَجر، أو من خيانة صديق عزيز. نتساءَل في بعض الأحيان عن مقدرة الإنسان في تحمّل الضربات، الآلآم، والأحزان الساحقة في الحياة.

هذه الآلام عظيمة بحد ذاتها. لكن عندما تُقاس بالمجد الآتي فتكون كنخس دبّوس. قال بولس أنه «لا تجدر المقارنة مع المجد الذي سيُعلن لنا.» إن تكن الآلام عظيمة بهذا المقدار فكم وكم سيكون المجد أعظم!

في موضع آخر يتحدّث بولس الرسول بفرح تشبيه روحي حين يقول، «لأَنَّ خِفَّةَ ضِيقَتِنَا الْوَقْتِيَّةَ تُنْشِئُ لَنَا أَكْثَرَ فَأَكْثَرَ ثِقَلَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيّاً» (كورنثوس الثانية 17:4). وفي مقياس معيّن تكون آلام الحاضر بخفّة الريشة بينما الأمجاد الأبدية ثقيلة. وقياسها بالزمن تكون الآلام وقتيّة بينما الأمجاد أبدية.*​


----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 8 تموز



«...جعلُونِي نَاطُورَةَ الْكُرُومِ. أَمَّا كَرْمِي فَلَمْ أَنْطُرهُ.» (نشيد الأنشاد 6:1)


 إخوة الصَبيَّة شولميت أرسلوها لتعمل في الكرم. ومن كثرة العمل في العناية بالكرم أهملت كرمها، أي ما معناه، منظرها الشخصي. صارت بشرتها سمراء وجافة وبدون شك أصبح شعر رأسها أشعث. 

يكمن دائماً خطر إهمالنا لكرمنا عندما ننشغل بكرم غيرنا. هنالك، مثلاً، خطر كامن في الإنشغال الكلّي بالكرازة للعالم وينسى عائلته الهالكة. اذا أعطانا الله أولاداً فينبغي أن يكونوا حقل التبشير الأوّل عندنا. عندما نقف أمام الله، يكون فرحنا عظيماً عندما يمكننا القول: «هَا أَنَا وَالأَوْلاَدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَانِيهِمِ اللهُ» (عبرانيين 13:2). لا يعوّض عن هلاك ابن أو ابنة كل معانقات الجمهور المحب. 

يبدو من الكتاب المقدس أن المسؤولية تبدأ من البيت. بعد أن أخرج المسيح الشياطين من لجيئون تحدّاه قائلاً، «اذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ وَإِلَى أَهْلِكَ وَأَخْبِرْهُمْ كَمْ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ» (مرقس 19:5).

وغالباً ما يظهر لنا أن بيتنا أصعب مكان للكرازة لكن هناك ينبغي أن نبدأ. 

وكذلك عندما أرسل يسوع تلاميذه قال لهم، «تَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ» (أعمال 8:1). إبدأوا في أورشليم، في بيتكم.

صمّم اندراوس ألاّ يهمل كرمه. فنقرأ عنه، «هَذَا وَجَدَ أَوَّلاً أَخَاهُ سِمْعَانَ فَقَالَ لَهُ: قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَسِيَّا، الَّذِي تَفْسِيرهُ، الْمَسِيحُ» (يوحنا 41:1). 

هنالك وبلا شك بعض الحالات حيث مؤمن أمين يلتمس أن يربح أحبّاءه للرب يسوع، لكّنهم يصّرون على البقاء على عدم إيمانهم. لا نستطيع أن نضمن خلاص أصدقائنا وأهلنا الأبدي. لكن ينبغي أن ننتبه إلى عدم إهمال أهلنا بينما ننشغل في الكرازة للآخرين. في حالات كهذه ينبغي أن نعطي الأولوية لكرمنا. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2011)

> *لا نستطيع  أن نضمن خلاص أصدقائنا وأهلنا الأبدي. لكن ينبغي أن ننتبه إلى عدم إهمال  أهلنا بينما ننشغل في الكرازة للآخرين. في حالات كهذه ينبغي أن نعطي  الأولوية لكرمنا. *



*ميرسى يا امى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة*


----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى يا امى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (14 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 9 تموز



«لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ.» (رومية 3:10) 


لا يمكن لأحد غير مخلّص أن يدعو باِسم الرب. هذا الدعاء اليائس لن يمر دون إجابة. عندما نصل إلى نهاية مصادرنا، عندما نفقد الأمل في إنقاذ أنفسنا، عندما لا نجد ملاذاً غير العلي، نرسل صيحة أسى إلى الرب، فيسمعنا ويجيبنا.

كان شاباً من طائفة السيخ يدعى سادهو سندر سينج مصمّماً على الإنتحار في حال عدم ايجاده سلام. فصلّى قائلا، «يا رب، إن كنت موجوداً، أظهر نفسك لي في هذه الليلة.» فإن لم يحصل على إجابة خلال سبع ساعات، كان سيقذف بنفسه أمام القطار المسافر إلى لاهور. 

في الساعات الأولى من ذلك الصباح، رأى مشهد الرب يسوع داخلاً إلى غرفته ويكلّمه بالهندوسية، «كنت في صلاتك تبحث عن الطريق الصحيح. فلِم لا تقبلها؟ أنا هو الطريق.»

اندفع إلى غرفة والده وقال، «أنا مسيحي. لن أستطيع أن أخدم أحداً غير يسوع. حياتي مُلك له حتى مماتي.»

لا أعرف أحداً دعا باِسم الرب بكل جدية إلاّ وحصل على استجابة. طبعاً هنالك الذين يصلّون للرب حين يكونون تحت وطأة مشكلة صعبة، يَعِدون بالحياة للرب اذا أنقذهم، لكن ينسون بسرعة بعد أن ترتفع الصعوبة عنهم. لكن الله يعلم قلوبهم، يعرف أنهم استغلّوا المناسبة ولم يكن وعدهم ينم عن التزام حقيقي.

لكن الحقيقة الأبدية هي أن الله يُظهر نفسه دائماً لكل من يبحث عنه. في الأماكن التي لا يمكن الحصول على الكتاب المقدس، يمكن أن يظهر في حلم أو رؤيا. وفي بلاد أخرى من خلال قطعة من الكتاب، أو من شهادة شخصية، أم عن طريق مواد مسيحية تصل بطريقة عجيبة تعالج المشكلة. وهكذا وبكل معنى يمكن القول، «أن الذي يطلب الله قد وجده فعلاً.» أمر مؤكّد جداً. *​


----------



## happy angel (14 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 10 تموز



«إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ.» (يوحنا 17:13) 

كل معلّم أو مبشّر بالإيمان المسيحي ينبغي أن يمارس ما يبشّر به. يجب أن يقدّموا للعالم مثالاً حياً للحق. مشيئة الله هي أن يصبح الكلمة جسداً ويحل بشعبه. 

يتأثّر العالم بالأعمال أكثر من تأثّره بالكلام. فقد كتب إدجار جيست، «أُفضّل أن أرى موعظة من أن أسمع واحدة في يوم ما.» أو كما يقال أحياناً، «حياتك صارخة إلاّ أنني لا أستطيع أن أسمع ما تقول.»

قيل عن أحد المبشّرين أنه عندما كان يعظ كان الناس كانوا يتمنّون أن لا يغادر المنبر، لكن عندما كان بعيداً عن المنبر تمنّى الناس ألاّ يعتليه ثانية. 

قال أيرونسايد، «لا شيء يقفل الشفاه كما الحياة.» وفي نفس الموضوع كتب هنري دراموند، «الإنسان رسالة.» وأضاف كارلايل شهادته الشخصية بقوله: «الحياة المقدسة أفضل وسيلة للشهادة عن الله في عالم الواقع. تحمل الكلمات ثقلاً عندما تكون مدعومة من حياة الشخص.» بينما قال ستانلي جونز، «يصير الكلمة جسداً فينا قبل أن يصير قوة من خلالنا.» وعبّر عن هذا أيضاً أوسوالد تشامبرز، «اذا أنا وعظتُ الأمر الصحيح لكن إن كنت لا أحياه فأكون كمَن لا يُخبر الحقيقة عن الله.» 

نعلم أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الكامل فقط في عمل ما يعظ به. لم يوجد أي تناقض بين رسالته وبين حياته. عندما سأله اليهود، «من أنت؟» أجابهم قائلاً، «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ.» (يوحنا 25:8). كانت سيرته مرادفة لكلامه.*​


----------



## happy angel (14 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 11 تموز


«لَيْسَ أَنِّي قَدْ نِلْتُ أَوْ صِرْتُ كَامِلاً.» (فيليي 12:3) 

 سلوكنا ينبغي أن يتماثل مع إيماننا. لكن لكي نحصل على توازن في هذا الموضوع يجب أن نضيف أمرين.

أوّلاً، يجب أن نعترف أنه لا يمكننا أن نحيا حق الله بكل كمال ما دمنا في هذا العالم. بالرغم من أننا قد بذلنا جهدنا، لا نزال مضطرين للقول أننا خُدّام بطّالين. لكن يجب أن لا نستغل هذه الحقيقة عُذراً لفشلنا أو لمستوانا المتدنّي. واجبنا أن نستمر في المحاولة لسد الفجوة ما بين شفاهنا وحياتنا.

الإعتبار الآخر هو ما يلي: الرسالة دائماً أعظم من الرسول، بغض النظر من هو. قال أندرو موري، «نحن، خدّام الرب، عاجلاً أم آجلاً سوف نعظ بكلمات لا نستطيع أن نتمّمها بأنفسنا.» وبعد خمسة وثلاثين سنة من كتابة كتابه (الثبوت في المسيح) قال، «أريدكم أن تفهموا أن المؤلّف يُقتاد أحياناً لقول أكثر ممّا اختبره. لم أختبر عندها كل ما كتبت عنه. ولا يمكنني القول أنني قد اختبرت الكل حتى الآن.»

حق الله عظيم وَسامٍ. إنه سماوي وكما كتب جاي كينج، «يسبّب الخوف من لمسه لئلاّ يفسده بعقل فاسد.» لكن هل يصح ألاّ نعلنه لأننا لا نستطيع أن نصل إلى ذروته المرتفعة؟ بالعكس تماماً. ينبغي أن نُعلنه، حتى ولو ندين أنفسنا بعمل ذلك. مهما فشلنا في اختباره بأنفسنا، نجعله طموح قلوبنا.

نشدّد ثانية على هذه الإعتبارات التي يجب أن نستخدمها عذراً لتصرّفنا الذي لا يليق بالمخلّص. لكن ينبغي أن تحفظنا من دينونة لا مبرّر لها لرجال الله لأن رسالتهم تسمو في بعض الأحيان إلى مستويات لا يستطيعوا هم أنفسهم الوصول إليها. وينبغي ألاّ تمنعنا من إبداء مشورة الله الكاملة مع أننا لم نختبرها بالكامل. يعرف الله قلوبنا. يعرف إن كنا نمارس المُراءاة والنفاق أو طموحين ومتحمّسين. *​


----------



## happy angel (14 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 12 تموز



«لأَنَّ الْحَرْبَ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ بَلْ لِلَّهِ.» (أخبار الأيام الثاني 15:20) 



يتحتّم على جندي الصليب أن يتوقّع الهجوم عليه عاجلاً أم آجلاً. كلّما أعلن حق الله بشجاعة أكثر وأظهر الحق واضحاً في حياته، يتعرّض للمزيد من الهجوم. قال أحد شيوخ أصحاب فكرة التقديس، «الذي يقف الأقرب إلى جانب قائده يكون هدفاً مؤكّداً للسهام.»

سيتّهم بأمور لم يقترفها. ستمزّقه النميمة، والشائعات والكلام في غيبته. سيُنبَذ ويُستهزأ به. هذه معاملة العالم ومع الأسف الشديد تكون أحياناً من الزملاء المؤمنين.

مهم أن نتذكّر في مثل هذه الظروف أن المعركة ليست معركتنا بل لِلّه. ويجب أن نطالب بالوعد من سفر الخروج 14:14، «الرَّبُّ يُقَاتِلُ عَنْكُمْ وَأنْتُمْ تَصْمُتُونَ.» وهذا يعني أننا لسنا ملزمين بالدفاع عن أنفسنا أو الهجوم. الرب يبرّرنا في الوقت المناسب.

كتب ف. ماير يقول: «كم وكم نخسر بسبب كلمة! كن هادئاً، كن صامتاً، إن ضربوك على خدّك الأيمن فحوّل لهم الآخر أيضاً. لا تنتقم. لا تهتم لسمعتك أو لشخصك لأنهما في يديه، وأنت يمكن أن تفسدهما عندما تحاول أن تحافظ عليهما.»

نجد في يوسف أفضل مثال لمن لم يحاول أن يبرّر نفسه عندما اتَّهم زوراً. سلّم أمره لِلّه، والله قد أظهر براءته ورفعه إلى مراتب عُليا.

شهد أحد خدّام المسيح الطاعن في السِّن أنه أسيء إليه مرّات عديدة خلال سني حياته. لكنه دائماً صلّى كلمات استعارها من القدّيس أوغسطين، «يا رب، أنقذني من شهوتي لتبرير نفسي.» وقال أن الله لم يفشله في تبريره وإظهار المذنبين.

الرب يسوع المسيح كان المثال الأسمى. «وَإِذْ تَأَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُهَدِّدُ بَلْ كَانَ يُسَلِّمُ لِمَنْ يَقْضِي بِعَدْلٍ.» (بطرس الأولى 23:2).*​


----------



## happy angel (14 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء 13 تموز




«أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امْتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ: هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ؟ لأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.» (يوحنا الأولى 1:4) 



نعيش في عصر تتكاثر فيه الفِرق الدينية بسرعة عجيبة. وفي الواقع لا توجد فِرَق جديدة لكن معظمها ما هي إلاّ أشكال مختلفة من الجماعات الهرطقية التي ظهرت في زمن العهد الجديد. جديدة فقط بأسمائها وليس بمعتقداتها.

عندما يطلب إلينا يوحنا أن نمتحن الأرواح، يعني بقوله هذا أننا ينبغي أن نمتحن جميع المعلّمين على ضوء كلمة الله لنعرف أولئك المعلّمين الكذبة. وهذه هي المجالات التي تنفضح فيها عملية التزوير في هذه الفِرق. لا يمكن لأي فرقة أن تنجح هذه الإمتحانات.

 تعاليم الكتاب المقدس عن معظم هذه الفِرق مصابة بخطأ قاتل. لا يقبلون الكتاب على أنه كلمة الله المعصومة أو إعلان الله الأخير للإنسان. يُعطون سُلطة متساوية لكتابات زعمائهم. يدعون بأنّهم حصلوا على إعلانات جديدة من الرب ويتباهون «بحق جديد.» ينشرون الكتاب المقدس بترجماتهم التي تحرِّف وتعوِّج الحقائق. يقبلون صوت التقاليد كأنها معادلة للكلمة. يشرحون كلمة الله بالخداع.

معظم الفِرق تعلِّم هرطقات بما يختص بربّنا. ينكرون أنه الله، أو الأقنوم الثاني في الثالوث المقدس. يمكن أن يعترفوا أنه ابن الله لكن هنا يقصدون أنه غير معادلاً لله الآب. غالباً ما ينكرون أن يسوع هو المسيح، ويعلّمون أن المسيح كان تأثيراً إلهيًّا حل على يسوع الإنسان. وينكرون ناسوت المخلّص الخالي من الخطية. 

مجال ثالث تدين به هذه الفِرق يختص بطريق الخلاص. ينكرون أن الخلاص بالنعمة بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح. وكل منهم يعلّم إنجيلاً خاصاً بهم، أي أن الخلاص بالأعمال الصالحة والأخلاق الجيدة.

عندما يقف مناداة هذه الفِرق على أبواب بيوتنا، ماذا ينبغي أن يكون ردّنا؟ لا يترك لنا يوحنا مجالاً للتردّد، «فَلاَ تَقْبَلُوهُ فِي الْبَيْتِ، وَلاَ تَقُولُوا لَهُ سَلاَمٌ. لأَنَّ مَنْ يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِ يَشْتَرِكُ فِي أَعْمَالِهِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ.» (يوحنا الثانية 11،10)*​


----------



## happy angel (14 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 14 تموز




«بَلْ قَدْ رَفَضْنَا خَفَايَا الْخِزْيِ، غَيْرَ سَالِكِينَ فِي مَكْرٍ، وَلاَ غَاشِّينَ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ، بَلْ بِإِظْهَارِ الْحَقِّ، مَادِحِينَ أَنْفُسَنَا لَدَى ضَمِيرِ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ قُدَّامَ اللهِ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 2:4)



 تعرّفنا في الدرس السابق على ثلاثة مجالات تفضح هذه الفرق أنفسها على أنها غير حقيقية في الإيمان المسيحي الذي سُلّم مرّة واحدة للقديسين. هناك صفات أخرى تتّصف بها هذه الفِرق التي ينبغي ألاّ نعيها فقط بل أيضا نتجنّبها في كنائسنا. 

فمثلاً هنالك القادة الذين يقيمون من حولهم فرقة شخصية، بحيث يضعون أنفسهم كممسوحين وعجائبيّين. يتمتّع البعض بقوة التأثير ويمارسون السُلطة المُطلقة والقاسية على جمهورهم طالبين الخضوع التامّ ويهدّدون بالعقاب المهيب لمن يفشل في الطاعة.

غالباً ما يدعون أنهم يمتلكون الحق، يفتخرون بمميّزات خاصة فيهم وينتقدون كل من لا يتّفق معهم. يدّعي بعضهم أنه يملك أفضل العقائد وهكذا يكون صاحب الكلمة الأخيرة. ويلمحون أن لا أحد يمكن أن يكون سعيداً ما لم ينضم إلى أسرارهم.

يحاولون عزل أعضاء جماعتهم عن تعاليم أخرى، عن كل من يعترف أنه مؤمن أو عن كل كتاب لم يكتبه قادتهم. 

يحدّدون طريقة حياة ناموسية تصبح كوسيلة عبودية. يُساوون ما بين القداسة وممارسة بعض الطقوس التي يقوم بها الأشخاص بقواهم الذاتية بدل الحياة المقدسة. 

يستغلّون الناس ماديّاً عن طريق وسائل ومناورات سيكولوجية ذكية. يعيش قادتهم حياة بذخ ورفاهية بينما الكثير من الناس معدومين لحد الفقر. 

كثير من هذه الفِرق يسرقون الخراف، يقومون بغزوات على مؤسسّات دينية بدل محاولة الوصول إلى من لا ينتمون لكنيسة ما.

يشدّدون على عقيدة واحدة أو بضع عقائد مهملين المجالات المهمة في الإعلانات الإلهية.

يعتبرون كل من يُعلّم الحق عدوّاً لهم. وهكذا يسأل بولس أهل غلاطية الناموسيين، «أَفَقَدْ صِرْتُ إِذاً عَدُوّاً لَكُمْ لأَنِّي أَصْدُقُ لَكُمْ؟» (غلاطية 16:4). *​


----------



## besm alslib (17 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية*​ 


*17 تموز*​
 *«وَأبَارِكُ مُبَارِكِيكَ وَلاعِنَكَ ألْعَنُهُ. وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأرْضِ».   **(تكوين 3:12)*​ 
*عندما دعا الله  ابراهيم ليكون رئيساً لشعبه الأرضي المختار، وعده أن يبارك أصدقاء ذاك  الشعب ويلعن أعداءه. وعلى مر السنين عانى الشعب اليهودي من عداوة شديدة  وتمييز، لكن لعنة الله لم ترتفع عن اللاساميّة أبداً.*


*تآمر هامان على إبادة الشعب اليهودي في بلاد فارس. لقد  أغوى الملك ليُصدر أمراً لا يمكن تغييره. وقد بدا ولأوّل وهلة أن كل شيء  يسير في صالحه. لكن ظهر ما لم يكن في الحسبان. لقد تعثّر المتآمر من خيبة  الأمل إلى الفشل حتى لاقى عقابه بالإعدام شنقاً على العامود الذي أعده لشنق  مردخاي اليهودي.*


*وقد قام أدولف هتلر بإحياء اللاساميّة دون تعلّم الدرس  ممّن سبقه.*
* لقد أنشأ برنامجاً شيطانياً ليمحو اليهود في معسكرات التركيز،  في غرف الغاز، في الأفران وفي القتل الجماعي. *
*وقد بدا أن لا شيء يمكن أن  يوقفه.*
* لكن التيار تغيّر ومات موتاً مخزياً مع عشيقته في ملجأ في برلين.*


*ستصل اللاساميّة إلى ذروتها المفزعة خلال الضيقة  العظيمة.*
* سيسلّم اليهود للعذاب وللموت، سيكونوا مكروهين من الأمم. سيُقتَل  العديدون دون رحمة**.
 لكن هذا البرنامج سيُقطع عند مجيء الرب يسوع المسيح.*
*  سيقضي على الذين اضطهدوا شعبه، والذين مدّوا يد العون لإخوة يسوع اليهود  سيدخلون ملكوته.*


*ينبغي ألاّ يسمح المؤمن الحقيقي لروحه أن تتلطّخ بأي أثر  من اللاساميّة لأن ربّه ومخلّصه وصديقه الحقيقي والصادق كان ولا يزال  يهودياً.*

* لقد استخدم الله الشعب اليهودي لكي يعطي وليحفظ كلمته.*
* ومع أن  الله قد تخلى عنهم مؤقّتاً لأنهم رفضوا المسيح مخلّصاً لهم، لكنه لا يزال  يحب شعب اليهود إكراماً لآبائهم.*
* فلا يتوقّع كل من يكره اليهود أن يحصل على  بركة من الله في حياته أو في خدمته. 
*



*لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى  بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ  بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. *​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الجمعه 15 تموز




«فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَعَلَّمُوا مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً.» (متى 13:9)



 يهتم الله بطريقة معاملتنا للآخرين أكثر ممّا بعدد طقوسنا الدينية التي نمارسها. يفضّل الرحمة على الذبيحة.

يضع الخُلق العملي فوق الطقوس. ربما من الغرابة أن نقرأ أن الله لا يرغب بالذبائح لأنه هو أوّل من وضع أسُس نظام الذبائح. لكن لا تناقض. صحيح أنه أمر الناس أن يأتوا بالذبائح والتقدمات، لكنه لم يقصد أبداً أن تأخذ هذه مكان العدل والمودّة. «فِعْلُ الْعَدْلِ وَالْحَقِّ أَفْضَلُ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ مِنَ الذَّبِيحَةِ.» (أمثال 3:21)

صرخ أنبياء العهد القديم ضد كل من مارَس كل الطقوس الصحيحة لكنه خدع وظلم أقرباءه. قال لهم أشعياء أن الله قد كره محرقاتهم وأعيادهم ما داموا يظلمون اليتامى والأرامل (أشعياء10:1-17). قال لهم أن الله يطلب أن يعاملوا عمّالهم بعدل، أن يطعموا الجائع ويكسوا الفقير (أشعياء 6:58، 7). ما لم تكن حياتهم مستقيمة فيمكنهم تقديم رأس كلب أو دم خنزير (أشعياء 3:66).

طلب عاموس من الشعب أن يتوقّفوا عن ممارساتهم الدينية لأن الله مستمر في كراهية هذه الطقوس إلى أن يجري العدل والرحمة كالتيار القوي (عاموس 21:5-24). وحذّر ميخا من أن الله يريد أكثر من الطقوس، يريد حق العدل، الرحمة والوداعة (ميخا 6:6 -8).

لقد وبّخ الرب يسوع الفريّسيين في أيامه لأنهم كانوا يتظاهرون بالتديّن بالصلوات الطويلة بينما يطردون الأرامل من بيوتهن (متى 14:23). لقد قدّموا لِلّه عشر النعناع من بساتينهم، بينما هذا لن يحل مكان عمل العدل الإيمان (متى 23:23) يكون عملنا بلا قيمة إن كنا نأتي إلى الرب بتقدمات بينما لأخينا شيئٌ علينا (متى24:5)، يقبل الله التقدمة فقط بعد أن نصلح الأمور. حضور الكنيسة بانتظام لن يُغطّي على عدم أمانتنا في أشغالنا خلال الأسبوع ما فائدة تقديم سلّة من الحلويات لوالدتنا يوم عيد الأم بينما نعاملها معاملة سيئة خلال السنة، أو نهدي قميصاً لوالدنا في يوم عيده بينما كنا لا نظهر له المحبة والإحترام في أوقات أخرى.*​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



السبت 16 تموز



«خلّص يَا رَبُّ لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْقَرَضَ التَّقِيُّ لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْقَطَعَ الأُمَنَاءُ مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ.» (مزمور 1:12) 


الناس الأمناء صنف مُعرّض للإنقراض، يختفون سريعاً من الجنس البشري. إن كان داود يبكي زوالهم في أيامه، ترى ماذا كان يقول لو عاش في أيامنا؟

غير الأمين يطلب مقابلة، ثم لا يلتزم بالوقت مقدّماً أعذاراً، أو لا يحضر أبداً. يوافق على تعليم مجموعة في مدرسة الأحد، لكنه لا يُعيّن بديلاً عنه عند عدم تمكّنه من الحضور. لا يمكن الإعتماد عليه. لا يمكن الوثوق بكلامه. فلا عجب أن قال سليمان، «سِنٌّ مَهْتُومَةٌ وَرِجْلٌ مُخَلَّعَةٌ الثِّقَةُ بِالْخَائِنِ فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ» (أمثال 19:25). 

يطلب الله رجالاً ونساء أمناء. يريد وكلاء أمناء ليهتمّوا بأموره (كورنثوس الأولى 2:4). يريد معلّمين مُخلِصين ليُعلمّوا حقائق الإيمان المسيحي العظيمة (تيموثاوس الثانية 2:2). يريد مؤمنين مُخلِصين للرب يسوع، يشاركونه رفضه يحملون صليبه. يطلب أناسا لا يتنازلون عن ولائهم لكلمته الموحاة، المعصومة والأبدية. يريد مؤمنين مُخلِصين لكنيستهم المحلية، بدل التنقُّل من كنيسة إلى أخرى كالبدو المتديّنين. يريد قديسين مُخلِصين لباقي المؤمنين ولغير المؤمنين أيضاً.

كما في الفضائل الأخرى يكون يسوع مثالنا المجيد. هو الشاهد الأمين والحقيقي (رؤيا 14:3)، الكاهن الأعلى الرحوم والأمين فيما يختص بأمور الله (عبرانيين 17:2)، أمين وعادل ليغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهّرنا من كل إثم (يوحنا الأولى 9:1). كلامه حق، وعده صادق وطريقه معتمد عليه أبداً. 

يضع الله أهمية على الأمانة بعكس العديد من الناس. امتدح الرب يسوع أمانة تلاميذه قائلاً، «أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ ثَبَتُوا مَعِي فِي تَجَارِبِي وَأَنَا أَجْعَلُ لَكُمْ كَمَا جَعَلَ لِي أَبِي مَلَكُوتاً» (لوقا 29،28:22). والمكافأة الأخيرة للأمانة هي سماع وسامه، «نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ وَالأَمِينُ...أُدْخُلْ إِلَى فَرَحِ سَيِّدِكَ» (متى 21:25). *​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 18 تموز



«وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لِمِيكَالَ بِنْتِ شَاوُلَ وَلَدٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا.» (صموئيل الثاني 23:2)



 كان داود مبتهجاً عندما جاء بتابوت العهد إلى أورشليم ووضعه في خيمة الإجتماع التي أعدّت خصّيصاً لذلك. وقد رقص الملك أمام الرب بكل ما أعطي من قوة عالماً أهمية هذا الإنجاز العظيم واللحظة المجيدة في كل أعماله. وقد قامت زوجته، ميكال، بالسخرية منه لأنها اعتبرت ذلك معيباً لسلوكه. ونتيجة لموقفها المنتقد لم تلد ولداً حتى يوم موتها.

نتعلّم من هذا أن روح الإنتقاد تنتج العقم. وطبعاً عندما نقول هذا، لا نعني الإنتقاد البنّاء. إن يكن الإنتقاد محقاً ينبغي أن نرحّب به ونستفيد منه. قليلون هم الأصدقاء المحبّون إلى حد إعطاء الإنتقاد المفيد. 

لكن الإنتقاد الهدّام يمكن أن يكون مدمّرا. يمكن أن يدمر عمل الله في حياة شخص ما ويُبطِل تقدّم سنين طويلة في لحظة واحدة.

في الحادث المذكور يمثّل تابوت العهد المسيح. ويتّخذ مكانه في أورشليم يمثل يسوع متوّجاً في قلوب البشر. عندما يحدث هذا، لا يستطيع المؤمن الممتليء بالروح إلاّ أن يعبّر عن حماسه. وهذا يحرّك عادة عداوة غير المؤمنين وأحياناً يثير انتقاد مؤمنين آخرين. لكن روح الإنتقاد تقود حتماً إلى العقم.

لا تقود إلى العقم في حياة الفرد فقط، بل إلى كل الكنيسة أيضاً. فمثلاً، كنيسة يتعرضّ الشباب فيها دائماً لتياّر من الإنتقاد الشديد. يُنتقدوا في طريقة لباسهم، في تصفيف شعرهم، في صلواتهم العلنيّة وفي موسيقاهم. وبدل تدريبهم بكل صبر تتوقّع القيادة منهم أن يكونوا حالاً ناضجين. وسريعاً ما ينجرف هؤلاء الشباب بعيداً إلى كنائس ودودة أكثر وتترك تلك الكنيسة لتموت على الكرمة.

فلنتعلّم الدرس ونحترس من مثال ميكال أن الانتقاد الشديد لا يضرّ الضحية فقط لكنه ينتقم من كل من يمارسه. وذلك الإنتقام هو العقم الروحي. *​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الثلاثاء 19 تموز





«لأَنَّهُ كَمَا هُوَ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ هَكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً». (يوحنا الأولى 17:4)

 هذه إحدى حقائق العهد الجديد التي تهزّنا بجرأتها المطلقة. لن نجرؤ أن نلفظ الكلمات لو لم نرها في الكتاب المقدس. لكن هذا حق مجيد، يمكننا أن نبتهج ونفرح بها.

كيف نتشبَّه بالمسيح في هذا العالم؟ تتوجَّه أفكارنا أوّلاً تلقائياً إلى ما لا نشبهه، لا نتشارك معه في مميّزات ألوهيّته، مثل قوته الكليّة، معرفته الكليّة وحضوره الكلي. تملأنا الخطية والفشل بينما هو كامل. لا نحب كما يحب هو، ولا نغفر كما يغفر هو.

كيف نشبهه إذن؟ يستمر العدد ليشرح. «بِهَذَا تَكَمَّلَتِ الْمَحَبَّةُ فِينَا: أَنْ يَكُونَ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ فِي يَوْمِ الدِّينِ، لأَنَّهُ كَمَا هُوَ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ هَكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً». لقد عملت محبة الله في حياتنا لكي لا نرتعب من الوقوف أمام دينونة كرسي قضاء المسيح. وسبب ثقتنا هو أنه عندنا هذا الشيء المشترك مع المخلّص. الدينونة أصبحت خلفنا. نحن مثله فيما يختص بالدينونة. لقد أخذ دينونة خطايانا على الصليب وحل مشكلة الخطية إلى الأبد. لأنه أخذ عقاب خطايانا فلن نحتمله نحن. فيمكننا أن نرنّم وبكل ثقة، «الموت والدينونة من خلفي، النعمة والمجد أمامي، كل أعباء الدينونه تدحرجت على يسوع، هناك فَقدَتْ كل قوتّها.» وكما أن الدينونة قد صارت ماضياً بالنسبة له، كذلك تكون لنا أيضاً ويمكننا القول، «لا دينونة، لا جحيم لي، لن ترى عيني عذاباً ولا ناراً، لا حكم عليَّ لأن الرب الذي يحبنّي يحميني تحت جناحيه.»

لا نتشّبه به فقط بما يختص بالدينونة لكن أيضاً بما يختص بالقبول أمام الله. نقف أمام الله بنفس النعمة التي فيها يقف المسيح لأننا فيه. «قريب جداً من الله لأنني في شخص ابنه أكون قريباً كقُربه هو.»

وأخيراً، نُشبهه لأن الله الآب أحبّنا كما أحب المسيح. في صلاته قال الرب يسوع، «أَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي» يوحنا (23:17). لذلك لا نبالغ حين نقول، «لا يمكن أن أكون عزيزاً أكثر على الله لأنه بالمحبة التي فيها أحب ابنه أحبّني أنا أيضاً.» 

وهكذا وببركة حقيقية كما أن المسيح، كذا نحن في العالم. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى يا امى للتاملات الجميلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

آميـــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## happy angel (20 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ميرسى يا امى للتاملات الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> 
> آميـــــــــــــــــــن



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياابنى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 20 تموز




«اَلْمُكْثِرُ الأَصْحَابِ يُخْرِبُ نَفْسَهُ.» (أمثال 24:18) 


مع اختلاف الترجمات الحديثة لهذا العدد تقول إحدى الترجمات الإنجليزية القديمة أنه ينبغي العناية بالصداقة. تنمو وتزدهر بالرعاية لكنها تموت بالإهمال.

كتبت إحدى المجلاّت في مقالها الإفتتاحي، «الصداقة لا تأتي صدفة، ينبغي العناية بها والعمل عليها. الصداقة لا تُبنى على الأخذ فقط بل على العطاء أيضاً. ليست للأوقات الحسنة فقط بل أيضاً للاوقات الصعبة.

لا نُخفي حاجاتنا عن الصديق الوفي. ولا نلتصق بصديق لنحصل على العون فقط. 

الصديق الوفي جدير بالإحتفاظ به. إنه يقف إلى جانبك، عندما تكون مُتّهماً زوراً. يمدحك على كل ما تستحقّه للمدح، ويكون صريحاً معك فيما تحتاج من الإصلاح. يبقى قريباً على مدى السنين يشارك في أفراحك وأحزانك. 

المحافظة على التواصل أمر ذا أهميّة. ربما عن طريق الرسائل، الكرتات، اتصال هاتفي أو زيارات. ولكن الصداقة طريق ذات مسلكين. إذا تهاونت دوماً في إجابة الرسائل، فكأنني أقول أن الصداقة لا تستحق الإستمرار. أو أنا مشغول جداًّ. أو لا أرغب بأن تزعجني. أو أكره كتابة الرسائل. صداقات قليلة يمكنها البقاء في ظل الإهمال هذا المستمر.

رفض الإتصال يكون عادة شكلاً من أشكال الأنانية. نفتكر بأنفسنا فقط، في الوقت وفي المجهود والثمن. الصداقة الحقيقية تفكّر بالآخرين- كيف يمكن أن نشجّعهم، أو نعزّيهم، أن نبهجهم أو نساعدهم، كيف يمكن أن نقدّم لهم الطعام الروحي.

كم نحن مديونون لأصدقاء عديدين الذين جاؤونا بالكلمات المرفقة بالروح عندما احتجنا ذلك. مررت بأوقات كنت أشعر بانحطاط وخيبة أمل في الخدمة المسيحية. أحد الأصدقاء الذي لم يكن يعلم البتة عن عزمي المثبط كتب لي رسالة مبهجة حيث اقتبس من أشعياء 4:49، «أَمَّا أَنَا فَقُلْتُ عَبَثاً تَعِبْتُ. بَاطِلاً وَفَارِغاً أَفْنَيْتُ قُدْرَتِي. لَكِنَّ حَقِّي عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ وَعَمَلِي عِنْدَ إِلَهِي.» كانت تلك الكلمات التي احتجتها لترفع من معنويّاتي وتعيدني إلى العمل.*​


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 21 تموز





«مُلْقِينَ كُلَّ هَمِّكُمْ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكُمْ». (بطرس الأولى 7:5) 


ممكن أن تحيا حياة طويلة في الإيمان لكنك لم تتعلّم أن تلقي كل همّك على الرب. يمكن أن نحفظ آيات عديدة عن ظهر قلب أو نعظ للآخرين، لكننا لم نمارس هذا الوعد في حياتنا. نعرف لاهوتياً أن الله يعتني بنا، مهتم بأمورنا وهو قادر أن يهتم بأعظم قلق يمكن أن نتخيّله. ومع كل هذا نُصرّ على تقلّبنا وقلقنا في فراشنا ليلاً، منزعجين، متهيّجين ونفتكر بالأسوأ.

ليس من الضروري أن تسير الأمور هكذا. لديَّ صديق يواجه مشاكل ووجع رأس أكثر من أي منّا. لو كان ليحتمل كل هذا بنفسه لصار كالمجنون. ماذا يفعل؟ يأخذ أموره إلى الرب ويتركها هناك، ينهض عن ركبتيه، يدخل فراشه، يرنّم بضع أعداد من ترنيمة ثم يهجع إلى النوم دون عناء.

قال بيل برايت مرّة لصديقه ليروي إيمز، «ليروي، لقد وجدت تعزية كبيرة في بطرس الأولى 7:4. استنتجت في حياتي أنني يمكن إمّا أن أحمل أثقالي بنفسي أو يحملها يسوع عنّي. لا يمكننا نحن الإثنين أن نحملها، ولهذا صمّمت أن أُلقي أثقالي عليه.»

صمّم إيمز أن يجرّب بنفسه. كتب يقول، «دخلت غرفتي وابتدأت بالصلاة. وعملت تماماً كما قال لي بيل. كنت ولمدّة أشهر طويلة أعاني من وجع في معدتي. فابتدأت أشعر أن الألم بدأ يتركني. لقد اختبرت إنقاذ الرب. كلاّ، لم تفارقني المشكلة ولا زالت حتى اليوم. لكن الحِمل زال. لا أقضي ليالي قلقاً أو أغفو متألمّاً.

أستطيع بكل أمانة أن أواجه الأحمال بروح فرحة وشاكرة من كل القلب.»

يستطيع أغلبنا أن نتماثل مع الشخص الذي كتب، «إنها إرادة الرب أن أُلقي همّي عليه كل يوم. ويطلب منّي ألاّ أُلقي إيماني. لكننّي أتصرّف بحماقة عندما أؤخذ على حين غرّة فألقي بإيماني وأحمل همومي.»*​


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الجمعه 22 تموز




«هَا أَنَا يَا رَبُّ...َإِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَشَيْتُ بِأَحَدٍ أَرُدُّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ». (لوقا 8:19) 



حالما فتح زكّا قلبه للرب يسوع، أعلنت له الغريزة الإلهية أنه ينبغي التعويض عن الماضي. يبدو من الآية أن هنالك شك إن كان قد خدع أحداً، لكن من المعقول أن نظن أن كلمة «إن» تعني «بما أننّي» في حياة جباية الضرائب الغني. لقد حَصَّلَ أموالاً بالخداع، لقد عرف ذلك، وقد صمّم أن يقوم بعمل ما في هذا الأمر.

التعويض عقيدة كتابية جيّدة وممارسة كتابية صالحة. عندما نولد من جديد يجب أن نعيد إلى صاحب الحق الأشياء التي أخذناها بالظلم. الخلاص لا يحرّر الشخص من تصحيح أخطاء الماضي. إن اقترفت سرقة أموال قبل الخلاص فإن نعمة الله تطلب إعادة هذه الأموال. حتى الديون المستحقّة على الشخص من أيام الماضي ينبغي ألاّ تُمحى بالولادة الجديدة.

قبل بضع سنوات، عندما خلص المئات في مدينة بلفاست من مواعظ المبشّر نيقيلسون، كان على المصانع المحلية أن تبني سقائف ضخمة لخزن أدوات العمل التي أعادها المؤمنون الجدد.

سقائف عملاقة تلزم في هذا البلد لخزن الغنائم التي أخذها أفراد الجيش فقط. دون الحديث عن تسرّب العديد من الأدوات والمعدّات والبضائع بطُرق غير شرعية من المصانع، المكاتب والمخازن.

كل تعويض يقوم به المؤمن ينبغي أن يعمله باِسم الرب يسوع. فمثلاً، «سلبتك هذه المعدّات عندما عملت عندك قبل سنوات، لكنّني نلت الخلاص وتغيّرت حياتي بواسطة الرب يسوع المسيح. لقد وضع على قلبي أن أعيد هذه المعدات وأطلب منك الصفح.» وبهذه الطريقة يكون المجد للمخلّص لأنه هو صاحب المجد.*​


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت23 تموز



«...كَانُوا يَحْمِلُونَ الْمَرْضَى خَارِجاً فِي الشَّوَارِعِ وَيَضَعُونَهُمْ عَلَى فُرُشٍ وَأَسِرَّةٍ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ بُطْرُسُ يُخَيِّمُ وَلَوْ ظِلُّهُ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ». (أعمال 15:5)


 عرف الناس أن خدمة بطرس كانت خدمة قوية. أينما كان يذهب، كان يتم شفاء مرضى. فلا عجب إذ أراد الشعب أن يقترب إلى ظلاله. لقد حظي بنجاح كبير. 

كل منا يلقي ظلاَّ معينّاً وحتماً نؤثر في حياة الذين نتّصل بهم. كتب هيرمان ميلفل: «لا يمكننا العيش لأنفسنا فقط. تتّصل حياتنا بآلاف الخيطان الغير مرئية وعلى طول هذه الأنسجة تجري أعمالنا كأسباب لتعيد إلينا نتائج.»

أنت تكتب إنجيلاً، فصلاً كل يوم. بالأعمال التي تقوم بها، وبالكلمات التي تقولها. يقرأ الناس ما تكتب، سواء حقيقية أم لا. فإذاً، ما هو الإنجيل بالنسبة لك؟

أجاب أحدهم عندما سُئل عن أحب إنجيل لديه فأجاب: «الإنجيل بحسب أمّي» وقد قال جون ويسلي مرّة، «تعلّمت عن المسيحية من أمّي أكثر ممّا تعلّمته من كل لاهوتيّي إنجلترا.»

أمر يستحق اليقظة حيث أنه يوجد من ينظر إلى كل منا ويقول بنفسه مفكّراً: «هكذا ينبغي أن يكون المؤمن المسيحي.» يمكن أن يكون إبناً أو ابنة، صديقاً أو جاراً، معلّماً أو تلميذاً. أنت مثاله الأعلى وبطله المفضل. يراقبك عن قرب أكثر ممّا تعتقد. حياتك في العمل، في الكنسية، حياتك في الصلاة - جميع هذه نموذجاً للمحاكاة لمن يلاحظك. يريد أن يستظل بظلّك. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 24 تموز




«وَاحِدٌ يَعْتَبِرُ يَوْماً دُونَ يَوْمٍ وَآخَرُ يَعْتَبِرُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ، فَلْيَتَيَقَّنْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي عَقْلِهِ.» (رومية 5:14) 


يعتبر البعض يوماً بعّينه مقدساً بينما البعض الآخر يعتبر كل الأيام مقدسة. 

كان اليهود الذين يعيشون تحت الناموس يعتبرون يوم السبت أو اليوم السابع مقدّساً. منعهم الناموس من العمل في ذلك اليوم وحدّد السفر. وطُلب منهم تقدمات إضافية.

لم يُطلب من المسيحيين الذين يحيون تحت الناموس أن يحفظوا يوم السبت. جميع الأيام مقدسة عندهم بالرغم من اعتقادهم بوجود مبدأ يوم للراحة في الكلمة. لا يُدانوا لعدم حفظ السبت. (كولوسي 16:2).

اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، أي يوم الرب، يبرز في العهد الجديد لعدّة أسباب. فيه قام الرب يسوع (يوحنا 1:20). بعد قيامته التقى بتلاميذه في مرتين متتاليتين في أيام الأحد (يوحنا 26،19:20). حلّ الروح القدس في أليوم ألأول، كان حلول الروح القدس سبعة آحاد بعد عيد البواكير (لاويين 16،15:23، أعمال 1:2) الذي يرمز إلى قيامة المسيح (كورنثوس الأولى 23،20:15). اجتمع تلاميذه في اليوم الأول من الأسبوع لكسر الخبز (كورنثوس الأولى 2،1:16). لكن هذا اليوم ليس مُلزِماً مثل السبت، لكنه يوم اميتاز. نتحرر من أشغالنا اليومية يوم الأحد ونستطيع أن نكرّسه لربّنا بطريقة لا نخصّص بمثلها باقي الأيام. 

بينما نتمتّع بالحرية لنعتبر جميع الأيام متساوية بالقداسة، لا نتمتّع بالحرية يوم الأحد لنقوم بأي عمل يمكن أن يعثر الآخرين. إن كان تصليح السيارة، أو العمل في الحديقة، أو لعب الكرة يعثر آخرين فينبغي أن نتنازل عن هذه الأعمال التي نعتبرها ممكنة. وكما يقول بولس الرسول، «فَلاَ نُحَاكِمْ أَيْضاً بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ احْكُمُوا بِهَذَا: أَنْ لاَ يُوضَعَ لِلأَخِ مَصْدَمَةٌ أَوْ مَعْثَرَةٌ» (رومية 13:14).*​


----------



## happy angel (26 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاثنين 25 تموز



«وَرَأى الرَّبُّ أنَّ لَيْئَةَ مَكْرُوهَةٌ فَفَتَحَ رَحِمَهَا. وَأمَّا رَاحِيلُ فَكَانَتْ عَاقِراً.» (تكوين 31:29)


 هنالك قانون تعويض سارياً في العالم. وبحسب هذا القانون فكل من يعاني من نقص مُعيّن في جهة ما يُعطى إعانة للموازنة في ناحية أخرى. يمنع هذا القانون أن يحصل شخص ما على كل المنافع. ما ينقص فتاة في جمالها تعوَّض عنه في حكمة عملية. لا يتمتّع رجل ما بمزايا رياضية، يمكن أن يحصل على صفات أفضل ممّا لو كان رياضياً. الشعراء ليسوا دائماً عملييّن كما أن الفنانين لا يستطيعون دائماً إدارة أعمالهم المالية. 

عندما رأى الله أن يعقوب يحب راحيل أكثر من ليئة، جعل ليئة مثمرة أكثر. وبعد سنين عديدة عمل هذا القانون في حياة حنّة وفننّة. أحب ألقانا حنّة أكثر من فننّة، لكن وُلد لفننّة أولاد وأماً حنّة فلم تلد (صموئيل الأول 1:1-6). 

مع أن السيدة فاني كروسبي حرّمت من نعمة البصر، حازت على موهبة ذروة في الترنيم. ترانيمها ميراث للكنيسة. كان ألكساندر كرودنز يعاني من اكتئاب شديد لكنه قويٌ لينتج كتاب تفسير يحمل اسمه.

هذا مؤمن لا يستطيع الوعظ، لا يملك موهبة ليقف أمام الجمهور. لكنه ميكانيكيٌ ماهرٌ، ويستطيع أن يحافظ على سلامة سيارة الواعظ لتعمل جيداً. عندما تصاب السيارة بعطب ما، يرفع غطاء المحرك، يُدخل رأسه تحته ويصلّي.

ينبغي أن نتّفق مع من يقول أن قانون التعويض هذا لا يعمل تماماً في هذه الحياة. هنالك عدم مساواة وظلم. لكن هذه الحياة ليست كل شيء. لم يُكتب الفصل الأخير بعد. عندما يزيح الله الستار ويسمح لنا برؤية العالم الآخر ندرك النقاط تُسوّى المسائل وتنقلب الموائد. فمثلاً، نسمع إبراهيم يقول للرجل الغني، «يَا ابْنِي اذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ اسْتَوْفَيْتَ خَيْرَاتِكَ فِي حَيَاتِكَ وَكَذَلِكَ لِعَازَرُ الْبَلاَيَا. وَالآنَ هُوَ يَتَعَزَّى وَأَنْتَ تَتَعَذَّبُ» (لوقا 25:16). *​


----------



## happy angel (26 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الثلاثاء 26 تموز




«فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ وَالاِبْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ» (متى 36،35:10) 



لا يتكلم الرب هنا عن القصد المباشر من مجيئه بل عن نتائح محتملة. ويقول أنه حينما يصمّم البعض أن يتبعه، يمكن أن يتوقّعوا اضطهاداً مريراً من أقربائهم وأصدقائهم. وهكذا فلم يأت ليلقي سلاماً بل سيفاً (عدد 34). 

لقد أكّد التاريخ على صحّة هذه النبوة. ففي كل مرّة يرجع الناس فيها إلى المخلص المحبّ والحيّ، يلاقون الإساءة والعداوة. لقد تعرّضوا للسخرية، للحرمان من الإرث، للطرد من البيت، للطرد من وظائفهم وفي حالات كثيرة تمّ قتلهم. 

الإضطهاد غير منطقي. فمثلاً، أب ابنه مدمن على المخدّرات. لكن هذا الإبن قد أدار ظهره للمخدرات وأصبح يخدم المسيح. نعتقد أن الأب سيكون فرحاً. كلاّ. فهو يستشيط غضباً. ويقول بكل صراحة أنه يتمنى لو أن ابنه بقي على ما كان عليه قبلاً. 

خلص آخرون من المسكرات، من الجريمة، من الإنحراف الجنسي ومن الفرق الشيطانية. اعتقد هؤلاء أن ذويهم لن يكونوا مبتهجين فقط بل سيصيرون مؤمنين أيضاً. لكن الأمور لم تسر على هذا النحو. مجيء الرب يسوع يجلب الإنقسام إلى العائلة.

ترْك ديانة الأهل لاتباع المسيح تشعل الإنفعال الشديد. فمثلاً، يمكن أن تكون العائلة يهودية بالإسم فقط، لكن أن يصبح فرد من هذه العائلة مسيحياً يثير انفجاراً عاطفياً شديداً. تعتبر الشخص مرتدّاً، خائناً وحتى منضمّاً إلى هتلر عدو اليهود. التعليل المسيحي والاحتجاج يقع على آذان صمّاء. 

في عائلات مسيحية عديدة، التحوّل إلى المسيح يُعاقب بالموت. لا ينفذ العقاب من الحكومات بل من ذوي الشخص بطرق وحشية وتعذيب وقتل في النهاية.

مع كل هذا فإن اعترافات المؤمنين الجدد وبصبرهم وقوة احتمالهم للكراهية وللإضطهاد، يدرك الآخرون مدى فراغ حياتهم وديانتهم ويتّجهون إلى المسيح بالتوبة والإيمان. وهكذا تعلو المرتبة بالمقاومة وتزدهر بالإضطهاد. *​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء 27 تموز




«وَهَا أَنْتَ لَهُمْ كَشِعْرِ أَشْوَاقٍ لِجَمِيلِ الصَّوْتِ يُحْسِنُ الْعَزْفَ، فَيَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَكَ وَلاَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِهِ» (حزقيال 32:33) 


إحدى التناقضات في إعلان كلمة أن الناس يغرمون بالمتكلم وليس بالرسالة التي تتطلب القيام بعمل ما من جانبهم.

وينطبق هذا على الوعظ الكنسي. يُعجب الجمهور بالواعظ. يتذكّرون نكاته وأمثلته. أو يتعلّقون بطريقة لفظه. مثل تلك المرأة التي قالت أنها تكاد تبكي كلما سمعت الواعظ يقول تلك الكلمة المباركة «بلاد ما بين النهرين». لكنهم يُصابون بالشلل عند  كل ما يتعلّق بالطاعة. عندهم مناعة ضد القيام بعمل. يصابون بالتخدير عند سماع الصوت الممتع.

وهذا أحد الأعراض المألوفة عن خدّام الإرشاد. هنالك البعض الذين يتمتّعون بارتياح سرّي عندما تقدّم لهم المشورة. يزدهرون لكونهم مركز الإنتباه لساعة من الزمن. يتمتّعون كثيراً برفقة المستشار حتى أنهم يصبحون مزمني الإستشارة.

من المفروض أنهم جاءوا يطلبون النصيحة. لكنهم في الواقع لا يريدون النصيحة. لقد صمّموا في قلوبهم. يعرفون ما يريدون أن يعملوا. إن تتفق نصيحة المرشد مع رغباتهم، فيتقوّون. وإلاّ يرفضون نصيحته ويستمرّون في التعنّت بطريقهم.

كان الملك هيرودس ينتمي لهذه الفئة من الهواة. كان يتمتّع بالاستماع ليوحنا المعمدان (مرقس 20:6) لكنه كان سطحياً. لم يكن قصده أن يسمح للرسالة أن تغيّر حياته.

يكتب إيرون لوتزر، «لقد اكتشفت أن معظم المشاكل المحبطة في مساعدة من يأتون في طلب الإستشارة هي أن أغلبهم لا يريدون التغيير. طبعاً مستعدّون للقيام بإصلاحات صغيرة خاصة إذ يقعون في مشاكل بسبب سلوكهم. لكن معظمهم راضون عن خطيّتهم ما دامت لا تفلت من يدهم. وعادة ما يفضّلون أن يبقى عمل الله في حياتهم أقل ما يمكن.»

لقد نجح بعض المستشارين أن يطوّروا استراتيجية لسد الهوّة ما بين السمع والعمل. يعطون طالب المشورة مهمة معيّنة- عملاً يجب أن يقوم به قبل أن يحضر الجلسة التالية. وهذا يتخلّص من عدد من غير الجديّين. يمنع هدر الوقت لكليهما.

خطير جداً أن نصل إلى مسرح الحياة حين نسمع كلمة الله ولا نحرّك ساكناً. ينبغي أن نصلّي لنكون حسّاسين لصوت الرب ومستعدّين للقيام بكل ما يأمرنا به. *​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الخميس 28 تموز



«لِيَتْرُكِ الشِّرِّيرُ طَرِيقَهُ وَرَجُلُ الإِثْمِ أَفْكَارهُ وَلْيَتُبْ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَرْحَمَهُ وَإِلَى إِلَهِنَا لأَنَّهُ يُكْثِرُ الْغُفْرَانَ» (أشعياء 7:55) 



يرتجف الخاطئ خوفاً من أن الله لن يقبله. يشكّ التائب المرتدّ في قدرة الله على النسيان. لكن العدد أعلاه يذكّرنا أن الراجعين إلى الرب يقابَلون برحمة كثيرة ومغفرة أكيدة.

 يتضح هذا الأمر في قصة تظهر مراراً عبر السنين التي فيها تتغيّر التفاصيل لكن الرسالة واحدة. قصة ابن عاق ترك بيت أبيه وسافر إلى نيويورك وعاش في الخطية والعار، أخيراً وصل إلى السجن. وبعد أربع سنوات في السجن، أُفرج عنه وأراد جداً أن يعود إلى البيت. لكن كان الخوف يعذّبه خشية ألاّ يقبله والده. لم يكن ليستطيع أن يتحمّل خيبة الأمل من رفضه. 

أخيراً كتب رسالة إلى والده دون إعطاء عنوان البريد المسترجع. قال أنه سيستقل القطار يوم الجمعة التالي. إن رغبت العائلة في قبوله يجب أن يعلّقوا منديلاً أبيض على شجرة البلّوط أمام البيت. واذا لم يرى منديلاً، بينما يمر في القطار، يستمر في السفر. 

ها هو الآن في القطار، عابساً ومنزوياً خوفاً ممّا ينتظره. وحدَث أن جلس إلى جانبه أحد المؤمنين. وبعد عدّة محاولات غير ناجحة، استطاع المؤمن أن يحمله على فتح قلبه ويحكي قصّته. يبعدون الآن حوالي خمسين ميلاً عن بيته. هذا الإبن العاق ما بين الخوف والأمل. أربعين ميلاً. يفكّر بالعار الذي جلبه على والديه، وكيف أحزنهما. ثلاثين ميلاً. تمرّ السنون الهباء في ذهنه. عشرين ميلاً. عشرة أميال. خمسة أميال.

وأخيراً يظهر البيت. يجلس منذهلاً. كانت شجرة البلوط مغطّاة بقطع من القماش الأبيض ترفرف في الهواء. ينهض من مقعده، يحمل حقيبته ويستعد لمغادرة المحطة. 

هذه الشجرة ترمز طبعاً للصليب. أذرع ممدودة ومكسوّة بوعود لا تُعَد ولا تحصى للغفران، توميء للخاطيء التائب أن يعود إلى البيت. يا له من استقبال إلى بيت الآب. يا لها من مغفرة غير محدودة عندما يصمّم الهائم على الرجوع. *​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 29 تموز



«أَتُسَاعِدُ الشِّرِّيرَ وَتُحِبُّ مُبْغِضِي الرَّبِّ؟ فَلِذَلِكَ الْغَضَبُ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ.» (أخبار الأيام الثاني 2:19)

 انضم الملك يهوشافاط إلى الملك الشرّير آخاب في حرب ضد آرام. كان حِلفاً غير مقدّس كاد يكلّفه حياته. لقد اعتقد الآراميّون خطأ أن يهوشافاط هو آخاب وكادوا يقتلونه. ومع أن يهوشافاط نجا من الموت، لكنّه لم ينج من توبيخ لاسع من النبي ياهو. يغضب الله عندما يتعاوَن الصدّيق مع الأشرار ويحب كل من يكرهه.

أين يمكن لمثل هذا الأمر أن يحدث في أيامنا؟ عندما ينضم مؤمنون مسيحيّون مع متحرّرين مُعلنين في حملات دينية كبيرة. هؤلاء المتحرّرين ينكرون عقائد أساسية في الإيمان المسيحي. يسعون لإبطال سُلطة الكتاب المقدس بتشكّكهم وإنكاراتهم. يعرِّفون أنفسهم كمسيحيين، لكنهم في الواقع أعداء لصليب المسيح. إلههم معدتهم. مجدهم في خزيهم. يهتمّون بالأمور الدنيوّية (أنظر فيلبي 19،18:3). لا فائدة لصالح المسيح يمكن أن تتأتّى من مناصرتهم. يجلبون الألم فقط.

تكتسب الحركة المسكونيّة تقدماً، المسيحيون المؤمنون بالكتاب المقدس سيواجهون ضغوطاً شديدة للوقوف مع كل عنصر شرّير في العالم المسيحي. إن رفضوا ذلك يكونوا عرضة للسخرية، وحريّاتهم تحدّد. ولاءهم للمسيح يحتم عليهم أن يسلكوا في طريق منفصل.

أكثر الأمور القاسية تأتي عندما يستخف مؤمنون حقيقيّون بإخوتهم الذين يرفضون العمل مع الأشرار. شائع بين قادة المسيحيّين كلمات الإعجاب والتقدير بأصحاب النهج العصري بينما يهاجمون المتعصّبين بقسوة.

يتودّدون للعلوم المتحرّرة، يقتبسون الكتّاب المتحرّرين ويظهرون التسامح مع الهرطقات الليبراليّة. ومن الناحية الأخرى يقودون النعوث الهازئه لإخوانهم المتمسّكين بالكلمة ويحاولون وضع خطوط واضحة بين البار وبين الشرير.

السعي وراء أعداء الله أو طلب العون منهم، يُعد خيانة. الولاء للمسيح يتطلّب أن نقف إلى جانب أتباعه الغير متساهلين في وجه العدو. *​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 30 تموز




«لأَنَّهُ كَنَصِيبِ النَّازِلِ إِلَى الْحَرْبِ نَصِيبُ الَّذِي يُقِيمُ عِنْدَ الأَمْتِعَةِ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يَقْتَسِمُونَ بِالسَّوِيَّة». (صموئيل الأول 24:30) 




بعد أن استعاد داود مدينة صقلّع من عماليق، لم يُرِد بعض رجاله المحاربين من مشاركة مائتين من الرجال بقوا في وادي البسور، بغنائم التي كسبوها من المدينة. فكان حكم داود أن الذين بقوا لحراسة المعدّات يتقاسمون الغنائم بالتساوي مع الذين اشتركوا في القتال.

من وراء كل جندي يشترك في القتال يوجد كثيرون يعملون من وراء الخطوط. في الحرب العالمية الثانية، اشترك حوالي 30% فقط من جيش الولايات المتحدة بالقتال في ساحات المعارك. وكان الباقون في الخدمات المساندة. منهم المهندسون، أمناء المستودعات، المساحة، الإتصالات، المواد الكيماوّية، النقليّات والحكومة العسكرية. 

يمكن إجراء مقابلة لهذه الحالة مع عمل الرب. مع أن جميع المؤمنين جنود، لا يكونوا جميعاً في الخطوط الأمامية. ليس جميعهم وعّاظاً، أو كارزين أو معلّمين أو رعاة. ليس جميعهم مُرسَلين يخدمون في الجبهات العالمية.

يوجد في جيش الله المساندون أيضاً. محاربوه المصلين لكي مجرى القتال. هناك وكلاؤه المُخلِصين الذين يعيشون مضحّين ليتمكّنوا من إرسال أموال أكثر للجبهة. هنالك الذين يقدمون الطعام والمسكن للذين يواجهون النزاع مع العدو. فكِّر بأولئك الذين يقومون بطباعة المخطوطات التي ستحمل الرسالة يوماً ما لبلاد بعيدة.

فكّر بالذين يعملون بالتحرير، بالترجمة وبطباعة الأدب المسيحي. فكّر بالنساء اللواتي يتميّزن بالخدمة في البيوت، يربين أولادهن وبناتهن ويعدوهم لخدمة الملك. مقابل كل جندي في ساحة القتال يوجد العديدون الذين يعملون في جيش المساندة.

عندما توزّع المكافآت، يحصل الذين كان دورهم داعماً على حصة مساوية للذين حصدوا هتافات الأبطال. أولئك الذين خدموا وبكل هدوء من وراء خطوط القتال سينالون الكرامة المساوية للكارزين المشهورين.

يستطيع الله أن يصنّف الكل. يستطيع أن يقيس مقدار ما قدّمه كل شخص. ستكون هناك مفاجآت كثيرة. أناس لم يكونوا ظاهرين، ظناً منّا أنهم لم يكونوا ذوي أهمية سيتسلّمون مراكز سامية. لولاهم، لكنا نحن عديمي النفع. *​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاحد 31 تموز




«لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتاً أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَداً أَوْ حُقُولاً لأَجْلِي وَلأَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ إِلاَّ وَيَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ الآنَ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ بُيُوتاً وَإِخْوَةً وَأَخَوَاتٍ و (مرقس 30،29:10) 



أعظم استثمار هو استثمار الحياة في الرب يسوع المسيح. أهم الإعتبارات في أي استثمار هو المحافظة على سلامة رأس المال ونسبة الفائدة. وعلى هذا الأساس لا يمكن مقارنة أي استثمار مع الحياة التي نحياها لله.

رأس المال مضمون السلامة تماماً لأنه قادر أن يحفظ ما عهدناه به. (تيموثاوس الثانية 12:1). أما الربح فيذهل العقل بعظمته.

في قطعة اليوم يَعِد الرب يسوع المسيح أن يكافيء بمائة ضعف. وهذا الربح يساوي فائدة بمقدار 10،000%،  هذا ما لم يسمع به العالم من قبل. لكن هذا ليس كل شيء.

الذين تركوا ترف البيوت ليخدموا الرب يسوع موعودين بدفء وراحة بيوت عديدة حيث يلاقون لطف الله إكراماً للمسيح.

الذين يتنازلون عن فرح الزواج والعائلة، أو الذين يتركون خلفهم امتيازات ملكّية أرض أو بيت ويكسبون امتيازات أكثر لبلاد وحتى قارّات لاِسم المسيح الغالي.

يَعدهم أيضاً بالإضطهادات. يبدو هذا لأّول وهلة ملاحظة سلبيّة في سيمفونّية متجانسة. لكن المسيح يتضمّن الإضطهادات كربح للإستثمار. مشاركة المسيح في آلامه هي كنز أعظم من كل غنى مصر (عبرانيين 26:11). 

هذه هي الأرباح في هذه الحياة. ويضيف الرب قائلاً، «وَفِي الدَّهْرِ الآتِي الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ.» هذا تطلُّع بتوقَّع إلى الحياة الأبدية بكمالها. ومع أن الحياة الأبدية عطيّة ننالها بالإيمان، سيكون هناك إمكانيّات مختلفة للتمتّع بها. الذين تركوا كل شيء وتبعوا يسوع يحصلون على مكافآت أعظم.

عندما نفتكر بهذه الفوائد الفائقة من الحياة المستثمرة لله، نشعر بالإستهجان من عدم كثرة الناس المشتركين. يمكن أن يكون المستثمرون حكماء في الأسهم والسندات، لكنهم ويا للعجب أغبياء عندما يكون الكلام عن أفضل استثمار من بين الكل. ​*


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 1 آب



«تُفَّاحٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ فِي مَصُوغٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ كَلِمَةٌ مَقُولَةٌ فِي مَحَلِّهَا» (أمثال 11:25)


 المزج ما بين تفاحة من الذهب في قاعدة فضيّة مسرّة للبصر. يليق الإثنان لبعضهما. ونفس الشيء ينطبق على كلمة الله الذهبية التي ينطق بها في الوقت المناسب. «لِلإِنْسَانِ فَرَحٌ بِجَوَابِ فَمِهِ وَالْكَلِمَةُ فِي وَقْتِهَا مَا أَحْسَنَهَا» (أمثال 23:15).

كانت مرسلة متقاعدة تعاني من مرض السرطان ترقد على فراش الموت، وكانت لا تزال واعية لكن غير قادرة على الكلام. يجلس إلى جانبها أحد شيوخ الكنيسة الأتقياء عند انقضاء وقت الزيارة المسائي. ينحني فوق سريرها ويقتبس من سِفر نشيد الأنشاد 5:8، «مَنْ هَذهِ الطَّالِعَةُ مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ مُسْتَنِدَةً عَلَى حَبِيبِهَا؟» تفتح عينيها وتبتسم. وكان هذا آخر اتصال لها مع هذا العالم الحزين والمتألم. وقبل بزوغ الفجر تترك هذه البرية متكئة على حبيبها. كانت تلك الكلمة المناسبة.

تعاني إحدى العائلات حزناً على فراق عزيز. يتجمّع الأصحاب حاملين رسائل تعزية، لكن لم يبدُ أنها تطفيء الألم. تصل رسالة من الدكتور أيرونسايد يقتبس فيها المزمور 5:30، «عِنْدَ الْمَسَاء يَبِيتُ الْبُكَاءُ وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ تَرَنُّمٌ». وقد ثبت أن هذه الكلمة كانت المناسبة من عند الله لتقطع سلسلة الحزن. 

انت مجموعة من المؤمنين الشباب في رحلة طويلة، فبدأ أحدهم يشارك في بعض شكوكه عن الكتاب المقدس كان قد تعلمّها في أحد دروسه الجامعية. وبعد فترة من الإستماع، قام أحد الشباب الساكتين، من المشتركين الهادئين، بمفاجأة المجموعة باقتباسه لأمثال 27:19 من ذاكرته: «كُفَّ يَا ابْنِي عَنِ اسْتِمَاعِ التَّعْلِيمِ لِلضَّلاَلَةِ عَنْ كَلاَمِ الْمَعْرِفَةِ». كانت هذه تفاحة ذهبية في قاعدة فضية.

تحكى قصة مألوفة عن أحد الملحدين باسم إنجرسول، حيث وقف أمام جمهور كبير من الناس، تحدّى الله أن يميته خلال خمسة دقائق إن كان الله موجوداً. مرّت الخمس دقائق والجميع في حالة شديدة من التوتّر. وقد كان بقاء إنجرسول على قيد الحياة ليدل على عدم وجود الله. عندها وقف أحد المؤمنين الغير متميّزين وسط الجمهور وسأل، «يا سيّد إنجرسول، هل تعتقد أنك تستطيع أن تستنفذ كل رحمة الله في خمس دقائق؟» كانت كلمة مصيبة للهدف.

الكلمة الصحيحة، في الوقت المناسب هي في الحقيقة عطية من الله. فلنشتهِ عطية الله لكي يستخدمنا الروح القدس لنقول كلمات تعزية، تشجيع، تحذير وتوبيخ في الوقت المناسب*​


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 2 آب





«...فَخَافُوا عِنْدَمَا دَخَلُوا فِي السَّحَابَةِ.» (لوقا 34:9) 




كان كل من بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا مع يسوع على الجبل. وعندما شعروا أن هذه لحظة مهمة في التاريخ ورغبة منهم في البقاء والحفاظ على هذا المجد، اقترح بطرس أن يبنوا ثلاث خيام، واحدة لكل من المسيح، موسى وإيليا. وهذا طبعاً كان ليضع المسيح معادلاً لقدّيسين من العهد القديم. عارض الله هذا الإقترح بتظليلهم بغيمة. ويُخبرنا لوقا أنهم خافوا عندما دخلوا الغيمة.

ما كان ينبغي أن يخافوا. كانت غيمة من المجد وليس من الدينونة. كانت ظاهرة مؤقّتة وليست حقيقة واقعيّة من الحياة. كان الله في الغيمة، مع أنه لم يكن ظاهراً.

تأتي الغيوم أحياناً إلى حياتنا ومثل التلاميذ نخاف الدخول في إحداها. عندما يدعونا الله لخدمة جديدة، مثلاً، يلفّنا خوف من المجهول. نتخيّل أسوأ الأخطار، التعب وأوضاع لا تناسبنا. فنحن في الواقع خائفون من البركات. عندما ترتفع الغيمة، نعرف أن إرادة الله صالحة ومقبولة وكاملة.

 نخاف عند دخول غيمة المرض. تنشغل أفكارنا بإنذارات الخطر. نفسر كلام الطبيب وتعابير وجهه كأنها بشير شؤم. نرى في كل علامة إشارة لمرض فتّاك. لكن عندما نستعيد صحّتنا، نسمع أنفسنا نقول مع المرنّم، «خَيْرٌ لِي أَنِّي تَذَلَّلْتُ لِكَيْ أَتَعَلَّمَ فَرَائِضَكَ» (مزمور71:119). كان الله في الغيمة ولم نعلم ذلك.

نخاف عندما ندخل غيمة الحزن. ما الخير الذي يمكن أن يصدر عن كل هذه الدموع والحزن على الفاجعة؟ يبدو كأن كل عالمنا قد انهار من حولنا. لكن هنالك تعليمات في الغيمة. نتعلّم كيف نعزّي غيرنا بما عزّانا به الله. نبدأ في فهم دموع ابن الله بطريقة لم نعهدها من قبل.

لا ضرورة للخوف عند دخول غيوم الحياة. فيها تعليم. إنها وقتيّة. غير هدّامة. يمكن أن تغطّي وجه الله لكن ليس محبته وقوته. لذلك تهتف قلوبنا بكلمات وليم كاوبر:
أيها القديس الخائف تشجّعْ من جديد،
الغيوم التي تخافها مليئة بالرحمة
وستنصبُّ البركات فوق رأسك. *​


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء 3 آب



«...لاَ يَرْضَى بِسَاقَيِ الرَّجُلِ.» (مزمور10:147) 




يمكن أن نربط هذا مع عالم الرياضة. فنجم السباق، الرشيق والسريع، يقطع خط النهاية رافعاً ذراعيه إلى الأعلى علامة النصر. لاعب كرة السلة يسرع ليُدخِل الكرة في سلّة المنافس ليُعلن كسب المباراة. بطل كرة القدم، عضلات قوية يتقدّم دون تردّد عبر خطوط الملعب.

الجمهور ملتهب حماساً. يقفزون، يصيحون ويهتفون (وأحياناً يشتمون ويسخرون). مُعجبَون، متعصّبون ويشاركون عاطفياً في اللعب. يمكنك القول أنهم يرضون بساقَي الرَّجُل، أي في مقدرته في لعب المباراة.

لا يهدف عدد اليوم أن يمنعنا من الإهتمام بالرياضة. في مواضع أخرى يمتدح الكتاب المقدس التدريبات الجسدية. لكن عدم رضى الله من ساقَي الرَّجُل يجب أن يذكّرنا لنحافظ على اتّزان معيّن في أولويّاتنا.

يسهل على الشاب المؤمن أن ينشغل برياضة ما حتى تصبح شغله الشاغل في الحياة. فكل مجهوده ينصب في محاولة التميّز. يضبط نفسه، طعامه ونومه. يتدرّب بلا انقطاع، ليتقن مهاراته في كل مباراة. يداوم على خطة تدريب، ليحافظ على لياقته البدنية. يفكّر ويتحدّث عن رياضته وكأنها كل حياته. ربما يكون كذلك.

أحياناً يشعر هكذا شاب بأنه مقصّر مع الرب عندما يدرك أن الله لا يرضى بساقَي الرَّجُل. ينبغي أن يتبنّى وجهة نظر الله إن كان يريد أن يقيم شركة معه.

فبماذا إذا يسرّ الرب؟ العدد الحادي عشر من المزمور147 يخبرنا، «يَرْضَى الرَّبُّ بِأَتْقِيَائِهِ بِالرَّاجِينَ رَحْمَتَهُ». وبكلمات أخرى يهتم الله بكل ما يختص بالروح أكثر من الجسد. يعكس هذا الرسول بولس عندما يقول، «لأَنَّ الرِّيَاضَةَ الْجَسَدِيَّةَ نَافِعَةٌ لِقَلِيلٍ، وَلَكِنَّ التَّقْوَى نَافِعَةٌ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، إِذْ لَهَا مَوْعِدُ الْحَيَاةِ الْحَاضِرَةِ وَالْعَتِيدَةِ» (تيموثاوس الأولى 8:4).

بعد مائة عام من اليوم، عندما تصمت الهتافات، ويفرغ ميدان اللعب، ويُنتسى عدد الأهداف، فكل ما له قيمة في الحياة هو كل من طلب أوّلاً ملكوت الله وبره. *​


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الخميس 4 آب





«لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ عَادِلٌ وَيُحِبُّ الْعَدْلَ.» (مزمور7:11) 


الرب نفسه عادل ويحب أن يرى شعبه يمارس سبل العدل. يُسر عندما يقوم المؤمنون باختيار ما هو متوافق مع القانون الأخلاقي الإلهي.

لكن ليس دائما ما يَسهُل ذلك في عالم كعالمنا. نقع دائماً في تجارب تشدّنا للتساهل في مجالات الأخلاق والتصرفات. بعض هذه التجارب صريحة، وبعضها باِلغواية. يتطلّب الأمر قوة تمييز وثبات ليسلك الشخص في خط مستقيم.

الرشوة والردّ العنيف شكلان من عدم العدالة. وكذلك الهدايا التي تقدّم لوكلاء المشتريات لكسب حكمه- من الخطأ دفع مبالغ بصكّات لا رصيد لها على أمل إيداع بعض المال قبل صرف الصكّات. غير قانوني إرفاق رسالة في طرد بريد دون دفع تكاليف الرسالة. ونوع من الخداع أيضاً أن تقول لزميل لك أن مدير العمل غير موجود بينما هو جالس في المكتب المجاور. عدم الأمانة في وقت مكان العمل أو في حساب المصاريف وخلطها بالمصاريف الشخصية التي لا علاقة لها بالعمل. وهنالك طبعاً ممارسة إخفاء بعض المدخول عن مصلحة الضرائب بشتّى الطرق. وباء الإحتيال على شركات التأمين قد وصل إلى نِسب كبيرة. المماطلة في العمل أو العمل دون المستوى. إحدى الإساءات المتكرّرة هي استغلال وقت صاحب العمل للقيام بأعمال شخصية دون الإستئذان. ليس عدلا أن تساند ذويك أو أصدقائك عندما يكونوا على خطأ. هذا يدل على حب ليس في محلّه وولاء زائف. نخدم العدالة عندما نقف مع الحق ضد الباطل، دون أخذ شخصية المذنب بعين الإعتبار.*​


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 5 آب



«لأَنَّ غَضَبَ الإِنْسَانِ لاَ يَصْنَعُ بِرَّ اللَّهِ.» (يعقوب 20:1) 


الصورة ليست غير مألوفة. اجتماع عمل في الكنيسة. يجب اتّخاذ قرار. ليس في عقائد الإيمان المهمّة. ربما في بناء إضافة للكنيسة أو طلاء المطبخ، أو توزيع أموال. تتفجّر النزاعات، تهيج الأعصاب ويعلو الصراخ.

ويسيطر على الوضع بعض أصحاب الأصوات المرتفعة، ثم يتركون متوهّمين أنهم قد عملوا على تقدُّم عمل الرب. لقد طوّروا أموراً أخرى، لم يطوّروا عمل الرب ولم ينجزوا إرادته. غضب الإنسان لا يصنع عدل الله.

هنالك قصة عن إيمرسون وقد اندفع خارجاً من أحد اجتماعات لجنة ما حيث كان هناك الكثير من المشادّات والنزاعات الفكرية. وبينما كان لا يزال يغلي غضباً، كأنه سمع الغيوم تقول له، «لِمَ الغليان أيها الإنسان الصغير؟» وقد علّق على هذا ويزرهيد قائلاً، «ما أعجب تلك النجوم الصامتة في جلالها وبُعدها الجميل، تُهدِّئ أرواحنا كأنها تقول، «الله عظيم ويهتم بك ولا يبدو أن هناك أمراً مهماً يقلقك.»

نعلم طبعاً أن هناك وقتاً يكون فيه الغضب مبرّراً. ذلك عندما تكون كرامة الله في خطر. لكن يعقوب لم يكن يفكّر في هذا عندما تحدّث عن غضب الإنسان. إنه يقصد الرجل الذي يصر على السير في طريقه، وعندما يحاول أحدهم صدّه، ينفجر غاضباً. يفكّر يعقوب برجل متكبر يعتبر حكمة على الأمور معصوماً عن الخطأ ولذلك لا يتسامح مع معارضيه.

عند إنسان هذا العالم يعتبر تفجّر الأعصاب دليلاً على قوة. وهي علامات القيادة، ووسيلة لفرض الإحترام. يعتقد أن الوداعة ضعف.

لكن المؤمن يعرف ما هو أفضل. يعرف أنه عندما يفقد السيطرة على أعصابه، يفقد احترامه. كل ثوران عصبي يعد فشلاً لأنه من أعمال الجسد وليس من ثمر الروح.

علّمنا يسوع ما هو أفضل. طريقة ضبط النفس، إعطاء مكان لغضب الله، إظهار الوداعة لكل الناس. طريق تحمل الضرر بصبر، تحويل الخدّ الآخر. يعرف المؤمن أنه يعيق عمل الله بثورانه، يحجب كل اختلاف ما بين نفسه وبين غير المؤمن، يتحكّم بشفتيه شهادة لحياته.​*​


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 6 آب



«أَمَا إِلَيْكُمْ يَا جَمِيعَ عَابِرِي الطَّرِيقِ؟ تَطَلَّعُوا وَانْظُرُوا إِنْ كَانَ حُزْنٌ مِثْلُ حُزْنِي الَّذِي صُنِعَ بِي الَّذِي أَذَلَّنِي بِهِ الرَّبُّ يَوْمَ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ.» (مراثي أرميا 12:1)

 عندما أتقدّم إلى مائدة الرب، أقول أحياناً في نفسي، «ما الخطب فيّ؟ كيف أستطيع الجلوس هنا، أتأمّل في آلام المخلّص ولا تنسكب دموعي؟»

واجَه أحد الشعراء المجهولين هذه الأسئلة نفسها فكتب يقول: «أأنا حجر لا إنسان لأقف يا رب تحت صليبك وأحصي نقط الدم، نقطة نقطة، دمك النازف ببطء ولا أنوح؟ لم تكن الشمس ولا القمر هكذا، خبّئا وجهيهما في سماء الليل المظلم، بينما اهتزّت الأرض وتأوّهت- أما أنا أنظر، غير مكترث. أيها الرب القدير، ينبغي ألا أكون أو أعرف الغضب الذي تحمَّلَ. أصلّي يا رب أن تلتفت إليَّ ثانية وتضرب هذه الحجر، قلبي.»
وبنفس الروح كتب آخر: «أتعجّب من نفسي أيها الحمل المحب، النازف دمه للموت، أستعيد السر مرّة تلو المرّة ولا أكترث لأحبك أكثر.»

أعجب بالنفوس التي تتأثر بآلام الفادي إلى درجة الإنفجار بالبكاء. أذكر حلاّقي، رالف روكو. كان يقف ويقص عليّ الآلام التي تحمّلها المخلّص. فتمتليء عيونه بدموع تتساقط على الغطاء القماشي ويقول: «لا أدري لِمِ كان مستعدّاً أن يموت من أجلي. ما أنا إلاّ بائس. ومع هذا حمل عقاب خطاياي على جسده في الصليب.»


فكّر بالمرأة الخاطئة التي غسلت بدموعها رِجليَ المخلّص، ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها، وقبَّلت قدميه ومسحتهما بزيت (لوقا 8:7). مع أنها كانت تعيش قبل الصلب، كانت متناغمة عاطفيّاً ممّا أنا بكل معرفتي الفائقة والإمتياز الذي لي.

لماذا أشبه قطعة من الثلج؟ هل لأني ترعرعت في ثقافة تقول أن البكاء ليس من شِيَم الرجال. ليس عيباً أن نبكي في ظِل الجلجثة، العيب يكمن في عدم البكاء.

أقتبس كلمات أرميا لأرفع صلاة، «يَا لَيْتَ رَأْسِي مَاءٌ وَعَيْنَيَّ يَنْبُوعُ دُمُوعٍ فَأَبْكِيَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً قَتْلَى بِنْتِ شَعْبِي» (أرميا 1:9). أنوح على الآلام والموت الذي سببته خطاياي للمخلّص الذي بلا خطية. وأقبل لنفسي كلمات اسحاق واتس الخالدة: ليتني أخبيء وجهي الخجول، عند ظهور صليبه العزيز، يتوب قلبي شاكراً، وتنسكب من عيني الدموع.*​


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 7 آب




«...لأُعْطِيَهُمْ جَمَالاً عِوَضاً عَنِ الرَّمَادِ وَدُهْنَ فَرَحٍ عِوَضاً عَنِ النَّوْحِ وَرِدَاءَ تَسْبِيحٍ عِوَضاً عَنِ الرُّوحِ الْيَائِسَةِ.» (أشعياء 3:61) 


في هذه القطعة المجيدة، يصف المسيّا بعض التغييرات العجيبة التي يُحدثها في أولئك الذين يقبلونه. يعطي جمالاً عوضاً عن الرماد، فرحاً بدل النوح وتسبيحاً بدل اليأس.

نأتيه برماد الحياة المحترقة بالمسرّات، برماد الجسد المدمّر بالمسكر والمخدرات. نأتيه برماد السنين الضائعة في البرية، أو برماد الأمل المحبط والحلام المتكسّرة. وماذا نأخذ بالمقابل؟ يعطينا جمالاً، جمال إكليل العروس المتألّق. يا له من تعويض! يقول ج. ترويت، «المسكين المنهك من الخطية ينال كرامة عندما يصبح مرافقاً للروح القدس.» لم تتخلّص مريم المجدلية، التي كانت مسكونة بسبعة أرواح، من الأرواح فقط بل أصبحت ابنة للملك. يأتي إليه الكورنثيّون بكل انحطاطهم ويتغيّرون، يتقدّسون ويتبرّرون.

نأتيه بدموع الحزن. دموع سَبَتها الخطية، الهزيمة والفشل. دموع نتيجة مأساة وخسارة. دموع على زواج فاشل وأولاد مشاكسين. هل يمكنه عمل شيء بهذه الدموع الحارّة المالحة؟ نعم، يستطيع أن يمسحها ويعطينا زيت فرح عوضاً عنها. يعطينا فرح المغفرة، فرح القبول، فرح عائلته، فرح اكتشاف هدف لوجودنا. وباختصار، يعطينا «فرح وليمة العرس عوضاً عن الكرب الثقيل.»

وأخيراً، يأخذ منّا روح اليأس. جميعنا نعلم ما تشبه هذه الروح، حَملْ الشعور بالذنب، الندم، العار والخزي. روح الوحدة، الرفض والخيانة. روح الخوف والقلق. يأخذها جميعها ويعطينا رداء التسبيح. يضع ترنيمة جديدة في أفواهنا تسبيحة للرب إلهنا (مزمور 3:40). يمتليء المتذمّر بالشكر والمجدّف بالعبادة.​*​


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 8 آب




«أَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيماً.» (لوقا 35:6) 


تتعلّق وصايا ربّنا هذه بسلوكنا تجاه الناس، مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين، لكن سنتأمل فيما يختص بالمعاملات المالية بين المؤمنين. ومن المؤسف جداً أن معظم النزاعات الشديدة بين المؤمنين سببها الأمور المالية. ينبغي ألاّ يكون الأمر كذلك، لكن ولسوء الحظ يصح القول المأثور: عندما يدخل المال من الباب، تخرج المحبة من الشباك. 

أبسط الحلول هو منع المعاملات المالية بين جميع القديسين، لكن لا يمكننا عمل ذلك لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول لنا، «وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً» (لوقا 30:6). لذلك ينبغي أن نتبنّى خططاً تمكنّنا من إطاعة كلمة الله وتحاشي النزاع الذي ينشب بين الأصدقاء.

يجب أن نعطي لحاجة حقيقية فقط. ينبغي أن تكون العطية بلا شروط. يجب ألاّ تربط الشخص الآخر بواجب التصويت إلى جانبنا في اجتماع الكنيسة أو يدافع عنّا عندما نكون على خطأ. يجب ألاّ نحاول «شراء» الناس بمعاملتنا الحسنة.

هنالك بعض الإستثناءات للوصية التي تقول أن نعطي لجميع الناس. يجب ألاّ نعطي لتمويل المقامر أو السكّير أو المدخّن. ينبغي ألاّ نعطي لمشروع سخيف الهدف مثل إطعام أناس جشعين. 

عندما نقرض لمشروع مستحق، ينبغي أن نعمل ذلك غير آملين باسترداد مالنا. عدم الإرجاع لا يؤثّر على صداقتنا. ويجب ألاّ نفرض فائدة على القرض. فإن كان هذا يُطلَب من يهودي يعيش تحت الناموس (لاويين 35:25-37)، فكم بالحري من المؤمنين، الذين يحيون تحت النعمة، ألاّ يجبون فائدة من زميل مؤمن.

عندما تكون حالة نكون فيها غير متأكّدين إن كانت الحاجة حقيقية، فمن الأفضل عادة أن نحاول سد الحاجة. فإن كنا مخطئين، فمن الأحسن أنّنا أعطينا ونكون إلى جانب النعمة. 

عند العطاء للآخرين، بنبغي مواجهة حقيقة أن مَن تسلّم الصدقة غالباً ما يشعر بالإستياء من المعطي. وهذا ثمن يجب أن نكون مستعدّين لدفعه. عندما قيل لديزرائيلي أن هنالك شخص يكرهه قال، «لا أعلم لماذا. لم أعمل له شيئاً مؤّخراً.»*​


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 9 آب




«فَتَرَكَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَقَامَ وَتَبِعَهُ». (لوقا 28:5)



 تخيّل لاوياً يجلس إلى مائدة على الطريق يجمع الضرائب من المارّة. جابي الضرائب النموذجي، يضع في جيبه مبلغاً كبيراً من المال بدل أن يدفعه للحكومة الرومانية الممقوتة.

في هذا اليوم كان يسوع مارّاً وقال له، «إتبعني.» فحدثت يقظة روحية عظيمة في حياة ذاك اللاوي. رأى خطاياه مكشوفة. أدرك أن حياته فارغة. سمع وعداً بما هو أفضل. وكانت استجابته فورية. «ترك كل شيء وتبعه.» وهكذا استبق كلمات آمي كارمايكل في أحد أشعارها، «سمعتَه يُنادي، تعال واتبَعني! كان هذا كل شيئ. ذَهَبي الأرضيِّ صار قاتماً، تَبِعَتهُ روحي، قُمتُ وتَبِعته: هكذا وبكل بساطةٍ. من لا يتبع إن سمع صوته ينادي؟»

لكن لاوي، أو متّى كما يُعرف، لم يعلم في ذلك اليوم عندما استجاب لدعوة المسيح عن الأشياء العظيمة التي ستنبُع من إطاعته.

أوّلاً، اختبر بالطبع بَركة الخلاص التي لا تُثمَّن. فمنذ ذلك الوقت وصاعداً كان فرحه عظيماً حتى في ساعات حزنه ويفوق كل سعادة سابقة قبل إتّباعه ليسوع. واستطاع منذ ذلك أن يقول كلمات جورج ويد روبنسون، «يحيا شيء في كل مظهر، ما لا تراه أعيُن مَن ليس مؤمناً بالمسيح.»

أصبح متّى واحداً من الإثني عشر رسولا. عاش مع الرب يسوع، سمع تعاليمه التي لا مثيل لها، أصبح شاهداً على القيامة، بشّر بالرسالة المجيدة، وأخيراً وضع حياته لأجل المخلّص. 

لقد حصل متّى على الإمتياز العظيم في كتابة الإنجيل الأوّل. نقول أنه ترك كل شيء، لكن الرب سمح له أن يحافظ على قلمه. ذاك القلم الذي استخدمه ليصوّر الرب يسوع ملكاً حقيقياً على اليهود.

أجل، ترك متّى كل شيء، لكن بعمله هذا، ربح كل شيء، واكتشف القصد الحقيقي لوجوده. 

هنالك حكمة في وصول دعوة المسيح لكل رجل وامرأة، صبي وبنت. يمكننا أن نقبل أو نرفض. إذا قبلنا، يباركنا أكثر ممّا نحلم به. إذا رفضنا، يجد غيرنا ليتبعوه. لكن لا يمكننا أن نجد مسيحاً أفضل لنتبعه. *​


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء 10 آب





«فَالْجَمْعُ قَالَ: «قَدْ حَدَثَ رَعْدٌ».» (يوحنا 29:12) 



تكلّم الرب لتوه من السماء بصوت واضح. قال البعض أنه رعد. لقد أعطوا شرحا طبيعيا لما كان إلهيّاً وعجيباً. 

هذا موقف من بين عدّة يمكن أن نتّخذه اليوم في ما يختص بالعجائب. نستطيع أن نفسرّها بما لا يزيد عن أحداث طبيعية.او نقول بكل بساطة أن عصر العجائب قد ولىّ. فيمكن أن ننفيها بتاتاً ولا تحدث.

موقف ثالث يتوجّه إلى التطرّف ويدعي أن اختبار العجائب هو في الواقع لا شيء سوى نتاج الخيال النشيط. 
التوجّه الصحيح يكون بالإعتراف أن الله قادر على عمل العجائب في أيامنا. هو الرب ذو السُلطة ويستطيع أن يعمل كما يرضيه. لا يوجد أي نص كتابي يدل على أنه تخلّى عن العجائب كطريقة للإعلان عن ذاته.

تحدث عجيبة في كل وقت يولد أحدهم ولادة جديدة. برهان عملي على قوة إلهية، إنقاذ شخص من ملكوت الظلمة ونقله إلى ملكوت محبة ابن الله. 

هنالك عجائب شفاء في الوقت الذي نفذ فيه مفعول الدواء وفقد الإنسان كل أمل. عندها، واستجابة لصلاة الإيمان، يلمس الله أحياناً الجسد ويعيد الشخص إلى صحته. 

هنالك عجائب تدبير، عندما تفرغ حافظة النقود. عجائب إرشاد عندما تقف على تقاطع طرق ولا تعلم أي اتجاه تأخذ.

هنالك عجائب حماية، مثلاً، عندما يخرج أحدهم دون خدش من كومة من الفولاذ كانت قبلاً سيارة. 
أجل، لا يزال الله يعمل العجائب، لكن ليس بالضرورة نفس العجائب. لم يختَر أبداً أن يعيد العشرة ضربات التي أنزلها على مصر. ومع يسوع المسيح هو هو أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد، لا يعني هذا أن أساليبه متشابهة. حقيقة إقامته لموتى بينما كان على الأرض لا تعني أنه يقيم الموتى اليوم.

وكلمة أخيرة! ليس جميع العجائب إلهية. إبليس وأعوانه يستطيعون القيام بعجائب. في اليوم الآتي، سيخدع الوحش الثاني في رؤيا 13 سكان الأرض بالعجائب التي سيقوم بعملها. حتى في أيامنا ينبغي أن نفحص كل عجيبة مزعومة على ضوء كلمة الله وعلى ضوء التوجيه الذي يُقاد الناس به. 

*​


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الخميس 11 آب




«لأَنَّنَا إِنْ صِرْنَا مُخْتَلِّينَ فَلِلَّهِ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 13:5) 



لِلّه جنود غير نظاميّين في جيشه، وغالباً ما يكون هؤلاء هم الذين يكسبون الإنتصارات الكبيرة. في غيرتهم للرب يبدون غريبي الأطوار. يستخدمون أساليب أصلية بدل التشبّث بالأساليب التقليدية. دوماً يقولون ويعملون غير ما هو متوقّع. يمكنهم كسر اللغة ويخرقون كل القواعد المعروفة في الكرازة وفي التعليم، ويحصِّلون أرباحاً عظيمة لملكوت الله. يكونون مثيرين في أغلب الأحيان إلى درجة شحن الجو بالكهرباء. يُصاب الناس بصدمة ولكن لا ينسونهم أبداً. 

هؤلاء الغير نظاميين يسبّبون عادة الحرج لِمَن يتسّمون بالتقليديّين، ولهؤلاء الذين يهابون فكرة التعدّي على المعايير الثقافية. يحاول المؤمنون تغييرهم، ليجعلوهم عادييّن، ليطفئوا النار. لكن، ولحسن طالع الكنيسة تبوء جهودهم عادة بالفشل.

يصعب علينا أن نؤمن أن ربّنا كان يبدو غريباً لمعاصريه. «كان متحمّساً لعمله إلى حد ينسى فيه تناول الطعام، أراد أمه وإخوته أن يأخذوه إلى البيت لأنهم اعتقدوا أنه غريب الأطوار. قالوا، إنه فاقد عقله. لكن هو الوحيد الذي كان سليم العقل وليس إخوته» (ماكنتوش ماكاي).

واضح كذلك أن الناس اتهموا الرسول بولس بأنه غريب الأطوار. وقد أجابهم بقوله: «لأَنَّنَا إِنْ صِرْنَا مُخْتَلِّينَ فَلِلَّهِ» (كورنثوس الثانية 13:5).

لقد سمع معظمنا بأحد جنود الله غير النظاميّين الذي لبس على جسمه لوحاً من الخشب مكتوب على وجهه الأمامي، «مختل لأجل المسيح.» وعلى الوجه الخلفي كتب، «لأجل من أنت مختل؟»

المشكلة مع معظمنا، أنّنا عاديّون في أساليبنا لتحريك المجتمع لِلّه. وكما قال أحدهم: «نترك المتوسّط في مكانه. نشبه بذلك بطرس، واقفين خارج قاعة المحكمة حيث كان يُحاكم يسوع، ندفئ أنفسنا.»​*​


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الجمعه 12 آب




«اَلرَّجُلُ الْمُبْتَدِعُ بَعْدَ الإِنْذَارِ مَرَّةً وَمَرَّتَيْنِ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُ. عَالِماً أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذَا قَدِ انْحَرَفَ، وَهُوَ يُخْطِئُ مَحْكُوماً عَلَيْهِ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ.» (تيطس 11،10:3) 

عندما نفكّر بالهرطوقي، نعتقد عادة أنه الشخص الذي يحمل وينشر أفكاراً مناهضة للحقائق العظيمة في الإيمان. نفتكر بأناس مثل آريوس، مونتانوس، ماركوين وبلاغوس الذين عاشوا في القرن الثاني والثالث الميلادي.

لا أقصد رفض تعريف الهرطوقي لكن أريد أن أجعله شاملاً أكثر. معنى الهرطوقي في العهد الجديد يتضّمن أيضاً كل من يروّج بعناد لتعليم معيّن، حتّى ولو كان ثانويّاً في أهميّته، أي يسبّب انقساماً في الكنيسة. يمكن أن يكون متمسّكاً بالأسُس ولكن يروّج لتعليم آخر يسبّب النزاع لأنه يختلف عن الإيمان المقبول في الشركة التي ينتمي إليها.

معظم المترجمين في الحاضر يسمّونه «رجل تحزُّب» بدل «هرطوقي.» صانع التحزّبات مصمّم على ركوب رأسه حتّى ولو أدّى به الأمر إلى انقسام في الكنيسة. فحديثه يعود حتميّاً لموضوعه المحبّب. فكلّما قلّب في كتابه المقدّس يجد دعماً لرأيه. لا يمكنه الخدمة العلنّية دون ذِكر هذا الموضوع. يلعب على قيثارة ذات وتر واحد، ولحناً واحداً على هذا الوتر. 

سلوكه منحرف كليّاً. يتجاهل تماماً آلاف التعاليم في الكتاب المقدس التي تبني القدّيسين بالإيمان، ويتخصّص بعقيدة منحرفة أو اثنتين مسببّاً الإنشقاق فقط. يمكن أن يعزف على نغَم معيّن من النبّوات. أو يتشدّد في إحدى مواهب الروح القدس. أو ربّما تستحوذه الخمس نقاط الكالفنيّة. 

عندما يحذّره قادة الكنيسة من متابعة حملاته، لا يتجاوب ولا يُظهر توبة. يصرّ على أنه لا يكون أميناً للرب إن لم يعلّم هذه الأشياء. لا يمكن إسكاته. عنده جواباً «روحياً سامياً» لكل نقاش ضده. حقيقة تسبّبه بانقسام في الكنيسة لا تهمّه ولا تثنيه عن طريقه. يبدو أن قضاء الله لا يؤثّر به، «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُفْسِدُ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ فَسَيُفْسِدهُ اللهُ» (كورنثوس الأولى 17:3).

يقول الكتاب المقدس أن هذا الشخص مفسد، خاطيء، وقد أدان نفسه. منحرف لأنه «ملتوي الخلق»، «مشوّش الذهن». خاطيء لأن الكتاب المقدس يدين سلوكاً كهذا. وهو يعلم ذلك بالرغم من احتجاجاته التقيّة. وبعد إنذارين ينبغي على الكنيسة أن تتجنّبه أو تحرمه على أمل أن هذا النبذ الإجتماعي يجعله يتخلّى عن التسبّب في التحزّبات. *​


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 13 آب




«لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ.» (متى 20:18) 




عندما نطق يسوع بهذه الكلمات كان يشير إلى انعقاد اجتماع الكنيسة لبحث أمر عضو أخطأ ويرفض التوبة. لقد فشلت كل المحاولات السابقة لتقويم المتعدّي والآن يقف أمام الكنيسة. إذا استمر في رفض التوبة فينبغي عزله من شركة الكنيسة. يعد الرب يسوع بحضوره في اجتماع كهذا المنعقد لمعالجة أمر في التأديب الكنسي.

لكن لهذا العدد تطبيقات أوسع. صحيح أنه حيثما وكلما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باِسمه. الإجتماع باِسمه يعني اجتماع كنيسة المؤمنين. يعني أن يجتمعوا سويّة تحت سلطانه، يعملوا نيابة عنه. يعني الإجتماع معه وهو الجاذب. معاً بحسب ممارسة الكنيسة الأولى «لأجل تعليم الرسل والشركة وكسر الخبز وفي الصلاة» (أعمال 42:2). معاً مع يسوع في المركز، مجتمعين له (تكوين 10:49، مزمور5:50).

حيثما يجتمع المؤمنون كذا لشخص الرب يسوع، يعد أن يكون حاضراً. لكن يسأل أحدهم، «أليس حاضر هو في كل مكان؟ أليس هو الكلّي الوجود، أليس هو موجود في كل الأماكن وفي نفس الوقت؟» الجواب بالتأكيد نعم. لكنّه يعِد أن يكون حاضراً بطريقة خاصة حين يجتمع القدّيسون باسِمه.

«هناك أكون في وسطهم.» أي أن هذا هو الدافع القوي الوحيد لنكون أمناء في حضورنا اجتماعات الكنيسة المحلية. الرب يسوع موجود بطريقة خاصة. كثيراً ما لا نكون واعين ومدركين لوعد حضوره. في هذه المراّت نقبل حقيقة وجوده بالإيمان المؤسّس على وعده. لكن هنالك مرّات أخرى يظهر فيها نفسه لنا في طُرق غير عادية. فأحياناً عندما تبدو السماء منحنية إلى الأسفل. وأحياناً عندما تنحني قلوبنا تحت تأثير الكلمة.

وأحياناً حين يملأ مجد الرب المكان ويسقط على الشعب خوف الله ووقاره وتجري الدموع من ذاتها. أحياناً حين تشتعل قلوبنا في داخلنا.

لا نعرف مواعيد هذه الزيارات المقدّسة. تأتي بلا إعلان مسبق غير متوقّعة. فإن لا نكون حاضرين، نخسرها. فنشترك مع توما في خسارته إذ لم يكن موجوداً عندما ظهر يسوع للتلاميذ في مساء يوم قيامته (يوحنا 24:20). كانت لحظة مجد لا يمكن استعادتها أبداً. 

إن كنّا حقّاً نؤمن أن يسوع حاضر عندما يجتمع الناس باسِمه، فنكون مصرّين جداًّ على الحضور أكثر ممّا لو كان رئيس الدولة حاضراً. لا شيء سوى الموت أو مرض مُزمن يجب أن يمنع حضورنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 14 آب


«ذَبَائِحُ اللهِ هِيَ رُوحٌ مُنْكَسِرَةٌ. الْقَلْبُ الْمُنْكَسِرُ وَالْمُنْسَحِقُ يَا اللهُ لاَ تَحْتَقِره» (مزمور 17:51) 


 لا يوجد في خليقة الله الروحية أجمل من المؤمن الذي يظهر روح انكسار حقيقي. الله نفسه يجد هكذا شخص صعب المقاومة، يقاوم الله المتكبّر والمتعجرف (يعقوب 6:4)، لكنه لا يستطيع مقاومة المنكسر والمتواضع.

في حياتنا الطبيعية، لا أحداً منّا منكسِر. نشبه حصاناً برياً ثائراً، عنيداً ومتهوراً. نقاوم لجام وسرج مشيئة الله. نرفض أن نكون تحت نير، نبتغي طريقنا فقط. لا نكون مناسبين للخدمة طالما نحن غير منكسرين.

تشبه الولادة الجديدة عملية بداية الإنكسار. يستطيع التائب أن يقول، «قد أُخضع قلبي المتكّبر فيّ، قمعت يا الله فيّ إرادتي التي كانت تعمل مع عدوك!» في الولادة الجديدة نأخذ على أنفسنا نير المسيح.

لكن من الممكن أن تكون مؤمناً ولكن تسلك مثل الفرس الغير الشموص (البرّي) الذي يريد أن يطوف الجبال كما يريد. ينبغي أن نتعلّم أن نسلّم اللجام للرب يسوع. يجب أن نخضع لعمله في حياتنا دون مقاومة أو هيجان أو رفض. ينبغي أن نتمكّن من القول: طريقه الأفضل، نترك التخطيط غير الضروري، ونترك قيادة حياتنا له. 


نحن بحاجة لممارسة الإنكسار ليس تجاه الله فقط بل تجاه إخوتنا من البشر أيضاً. وهذا يعني ألاّ نكون متكبّرين، جازمين أو متغطرسين. لا نشعر أنّنا مضطرّين للمطالبة بحقوقنا أو ندافع عن أنفسنا عندما نتّهم زوراً. لا نقاوم حين نُهان، يُسخر منّا، يُساء إلينا أو يُفترى علينا. يُسرِع المنكسر للإعتذار عندما يقول أو يقترف خطأ. لا يحمل حقداً أو يحتفظ بعدد الإساءات ضد أحدهم. ينظر إلى الآخرين وكأنهم أفضل من نفسه.

عندما يواجه تأخيراً، مقاطعات، تعطيلات، حوادث، تغييراً في المواعيد أو خيبة أمل فلا تكون الإجابة بالفزع أو الإضطراب أو الإنزعاج. يُظهر الإتزان ورباطة الجأش عند أزمات الحياة.

طالما أن يكن الزوجان منكسرين، لن يضطرّا أبداً للوصول إلى محكمة الطلاق. الوالدان المنكسران وأولادهما لن يختبروا فجوة الأجيال. الجيران المنكسرون لا يُقيموا الأسوار بينهم. الكنائس التي تعلّم أعضاءها طريق الإنكسار يختبرون الإنتعاشات الدائمة.

عندما نتقدّم إلى مائدة الرب ونسمع المخلّص يقول، «هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم،» ينبغي أن يكون ردّنا، «هاك حياتي المكسورة يا ربّي يسوع لأجلك.»​*​


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 15 آب


«انْظُرُوا وَتَحَفَّظُوا مِنَ الطَّمَعِ.» (لوقا 15:12)


 الطمع، عبارة عن رغبة شديدة للحصول على المال والممتلكات. هذا نوع من الهَوَس الذي يستحوذ على الناس مسبّباً لهم جمع المزيد والمزيد. حُمّى تدفع بالناس لاشتهاء أشياء هم ليسوا بحاجة لها.

نرى الطمع متفشّياً عند رجال الأعمال الذين لا يرضون أبداً. يقول أحدهم أنه يتوقّف بعد أن يجمع مبلغاً معيّناً من المال لكن عندما يحقّق ذلك يطمع بأكثر.

نرى الطمع عند ربّة المنزل التي لا تتوقّف عن متعة التسوّق. تخزن أطنان من مختلف البضائع في مخزن البيت حتى لا يتّسع لأكثر. 

نرى ذلك في تقاليد هدايا عيد الميلاد وأيام الميلاد. يحكم الكبار والصغار على نجاح العيد بكمية الغنائم التي حازوا عليها. 

نرى الطمع في تقسيم مُلك ما. عندما يموت شخص ما، يذرف أقرباؤه وأصدقاؤه دمعة طقسيّة، ثم ينهالون كالطيور الجارحة ليقتسموا الغنائم، وكثيراً ما تقوم حرب أهلية في هذه العملية.

الطمع عبارة عن عبادة الأوثان (أفسس 5:5، كولوسي 5:3). يضع الشخص إرادته فوق إرادة الله. يعبّر عن عدم الرضى بما أعطى الله، ويصرّ على الحصول على أكثر، مهما كان الثمن. 

يشبه الطمع الكذب، إذ يخلق انطباعاً أن السعادة موجودة في امتلاك الأشياء المادية. تُحكى قصة عن رجل كان يمكنه الحصول على أي شيء يريده بالتمنّي فقط. تمنّى بيتاً، خدماً، سيارة فخمة، قارباً! فكانت أمامه حالاً. كانت في البداية بهيجة، ولكن بعد فترة بدأ يفقد الأفكار الجديدة وصار غير راضٍ. وأخيرا قال، «أتمنى لو أخرج من هنا. أريد أن أبتدع شيئاً، أريد أن أتحمّل قليلاً من العناء. أفضل لو أكون في جهنم وليس هنا.» أجابه أحد خدّامه، «أين تظن أنك موجود؟»*​


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الثلاثاء 16 آب



«فَإِنْ كَانَ لَنَا قُوتٌ وَكِسْوَةٌ فَلْنَكْتَفِ بِهِمَا». (تيموثاوس الأولى 8:6) 


قليل من المسيحيين يأخذون هذه الكلمات على محمل الجد، مع أنها كلمات الله الحقيقية كما يوحنا 16:3.

تخبرنا أن نكون مكتفين بالطعام والكساء. وهذه الكلمة «الكساء» تتضمّن سقفاً فوق رؤوسنا وملابس لأبداننا. وبكلمات أخرى، ينبغي أن نكون قانعين بأقل الضروريّات ونضع كل ما هو أكثر من ذلك في عمل الرب.

يمتلك القنوع شيئاً لا يمكن شراءه بالمال. قال ستانلي جونز، «كل شيء مُلك للشخص الذي لا يريد شيئاً. عديم المُلك يمتلك كل أمور الحياة، بما في ذلك الحياة نفسها...هو غني بالقليل بدلاً من كثرة الممتلكات.»

قبل سنوات تكلّم روديارد كيبلنج للصف المتخرّج من إحدى الجامعات، وحذّر الطلاب من وضع السعي للغِنى المادي في رأس سلّم أولويّاتهم إذ قال، «ستلتقون يوماً ما برجل عديم الإهتمام بهذه الأشياء وعندها تدركون أنكم كنتم فقراء.»

«أسعد الحالات للمؤمن على وجه هذه الأرض عندما تقل مطالبه. إن كان المسيح في قلبه، السماء أمام ناظريه والبركات الزمنية اللازمة لتحمله عبر الحياة، فلا يصيب الألم والحزن إلاّ القليل منه. هكذا شخص ليس لديه ما يخسره.» (وليم بارنز).

لقد تميّز العديد من القدّيسين بروح القناعة. قال ديفيد لفنجستون، «أنا مصمّم ألاّ أنظر إلى أي شيء ممّا أملك باستثناء علاقتي بملكوت الله.» وقد كتب واتشمان «لا أريد شيئاً لنفسي، أريد كل شيء للرب.» وكذلك فقد قال هدسون تيلور، «رفاهية الإهتمام بالقليل من الممتلكات.» *​


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 17 آب


«...فَإِنِّي أُكْرِمُ الَّذِينَ يُكْرِمُونَنِي...» (صموئيل الأول 30:2)


 إحدى الطرق التي نكرم الله بها هي أن نتمسّك بالمباديء الإلهية ونثبت في رفض حلول الوسط.

عمل آدم كلارك في صِباه عند تاجر حرير. وفي أحد الأياّم علّمه رئيسه كيف يمطَّ الحرير عند قياسه لأحد الزبائن. فقال آدم، «سيدي، يمكن مط حريرك لكن ليس ضميري.» وبعد سنوات بارك الله كلارك حيث مكّنه من كتابة كتاب تفسير للكتاب المقدس يحمل اسمه.

كان اسم إيرك ليندل مدرج ليركض في سباق المائة متر في إحدى الدورات الأولمبية. لكن عندما علم أن السباق الأوّلي لهذه المسابقة يقع في يوم أحد، قال لوكيله أنه لن يشترك في السباق. وقد فكّر في أن عدم تكريم يوم الرب يكون غير مكرم لله ذاته. فانفجرت عاصفة من الإنتقادات. وقد اتّهم أنه معكّر فرح الرياضة، يخيّب أمل بلاده، بأنه ديني متعصّب. لكنه لم يتخلّ عن تصميمه.

عندما علم فيما بعد أن موعد السباق الأوّلي في سباق 220 مترا كان في يوم عادي، طلب من وكيله أن يأذن له بالركض مع أن هذا لم يكن من اختصاصه. كسب السباق الأول، والثاني ثم كسب أيضاً نصف النهائي.

وفي يوم السباق النهائي بينما كان يندفع نحو خط البداية، وضع أحدهم قصاصة ورق في يده. نظر إلى يده وقرأ هذه الكلمات، «...فَإِنِّي أُكْرِمُ الَّذِينَ يُكْرِمُونَنِي.» وفي ذلك اليوم لم يفز في السباق فقط بل سجل رقماً قياسيّاً جديداً.

وقد منحه الله تكريماً أكبر إذ خدم كأحد سفرائه في الشرق الأقصى. وقد اعتقله اليابانيّون أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وتوفّي في معسكر الإعتقال ونال إكليل الشهادة.

لقد اتّبع كل من آدم كلارك وإيرك ليندل خط رجال مشهورين مثل يوسف الذي أكرم الله في طهارة شخصيّته وأكرمه الله ليصير منقذ شعبه في أيام الجوع. رجل مثل موسى كافأ الله ولاءه بأن جعله قائداً لشعب إسرائيل من العبودية المصرية. رجال مثل دانيال الذي رفْض التساهل رفعه إلى مرتبة عالية في مملكة فارس.

وأعظم من الجميع كان الرب يسوع المسيح ألذي أكرم أباه أكثر من أي شخص آخر، وقد أعطي اسماً فوق كل اسم.​*​


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الخميس 18 آب


«لاَ يَفْتَخِرَنَّ مَنْ يَشُدُّ كَمَنْ يَحِلُّ.» (الملوك الأول 11:20) 


مع أن هذه الكلمات قيلت من قبل ملك شرّير، آخاب، فإنها كلمات حق. حتى غير الأتقياء ينزلقون إلى الحق أحياناً.

طالَب ملك آرام آخاب ببعض المطالب المهينة والمحقّرة، مهدداً إياه بكارثة عسكرية إن لم يُطع. لكن في المعركة التي تلت، اضطرّ الآراميون إلى التقهقر وهرب ملكهم ناجياً بحياته. فلم يتساوى أداؤه مع تباهيه.

عدد اليوم يمكن أن يكون نصيحة جيّدة لجوليات أيضاً. فعندما رأى داود يقترب منه قال، «تَعَالَ إِلَيَّ فَأُعْطِيَ لَحْمَكَ لِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَوُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ» (صموئيل الأول 44:17). لكن داود غلبه بسهولة بحجر من مقلاعه. لقد تسرّع المارد في تفاخره.

عندما نكون مؤمنين أحداثأ، يسهل أن نبالغ في قدراتنا. نتصرّف كأننّا نستطيع أن نغلب العالم، الجسد والشيطان بضربة واحدة. ربّما نوبّخ المؤمنين الأكبر منّا لفشلهم في الكرازة للعالم. نريهم كيف يمكن عمل هذا. لكن تفاخرنا يكون سابقاً لأوانه. لقد بدأت المعركة للتو ونحن نتصرّف كأنها قد انتهت. 

في اجتماع غير رسمي لبعض المؤمنين، كان الضوء مسلّط على واعظ شاب لامع حاضر في وسطهم. لقد كان راضياً من كونه مركز الإهتمام. وكان حاضراً في المجموعة معلّم مدرسة الأحد الذي كان له تأثير عميق على حياة ذاك الشاب. قال أحد الحضور للمعلّم، «أنت لا بد فخور بتلميذك السابق.» وكان جوابه، «نعم، إذا استمرّ حسناً حتى النهاية.» ظن الواعظ في ذلك الوقت أن هذه الملاحظة كانت رديئة لا تتناسب مع تلك الأمسية الممتعة. لكن وبعد مرور وقت، بعد تجربة سنين، أدرك أن معلّمه القديم كان محقّاً. ليس المهم كيف تلبس سلاحك. لكن كيف تحسم المعركة. 

في الواقع فإن المعركة لا تنتهي في هذه الحياة. لن تستمر إلى أن نقف أمام القائد العظيم في السماء. عندها نسمع تقييم خدمتنا- وهو التقييم الوحيد المهم. لا يهم ما يكون تقييمه لأنه لن يكون لنا أساس للإفتخار. نقول بتواضع القلب، «إِنَّنَا عَبِيدٌ بَطَّالُونَ. لأَنَّنَا إِنَّمَا عَمِلْنَا مَا كَانَ يَجِبُ عَلَيْنَا.» (لوقا 10:17)*​


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 19 آب


«لا تَسُبَّ اللهَ وَلا تَلْعَنْ رَئِيساً فِي شَعْبِكَ.» (خروج 28:22) 


عندما أعطى الله الناموس لموسى، ضمنه منعاً عن كلام التأنيب أو الإزدراء لمن هم في مركز السُلطة. والسبب لهذا واضح. هؤلاء الحكام والقادة يمثلون الله. «لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سُلْطَانٌ إِلاَّ مِنَ اللهِ وَالسَّلاَطِينُ الْكَائِنَةُ هِيَ مُرَتَّبَةٌ مِنَ اللهِ» (رومية 1:13). الحاكم «خادم الله للصلاح» (رومية 4:13). حتى لو كان الحاكم لا يعرف الله شخصيّاً، فإنه رجل الله الرسمي.

الرابط ما بين الله والحاكم البشري قريب جدّاً حتى أنه يُشار إلى كليهما أحياناً كآلهة. وهكذا نقرأ في عدد اليوم، «لا تلعن الله» الذي يمكن أن يعني السُلطة الحاكمة. وفي مزمور 6،1:82 يشير الرب إلى القضاة كآلهة لكن دون ألوهية وهُم وكلاء عن الله.

بالرغم من محاولات شاول لقتل داود، إلاّ أن الأخير لم يسمح لرجاله أن يمسّوا الملك شاول بسوء لأنه كان مسيح الرب (1 صموئيل 6:24) عندما وبخ بولس الرسول غير عالم أنه الكاهن الأعظم، أسرع بالتوبة والاعتذار قائلاً، «لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنَّهُ رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: رَئِيسُ شَعْبِكَ لاَ تَقُلْ فِيهِ سُوءاً» (أعمال 5:23).

ينطبق مبدأ احترام السُلطة على الناحية الروحية. وهذا يفسّر سبب عدم تجرّؤ رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل أن يقدّم على اتهام الشيطان واكتفى بقوله: «لِيَنْتَهِرْكَ الرَّبُّ» (يهوذا 9).

إحدى علامات الإرتداد في الزمن الأخير هي احتقار السُلطة والجسارة على قول كلام الإثم على ذوي الأمجاد (2 بطرس 10:2).

فالدرس واضح لنا. ينبغي أن نحترم حكّامنا كخدّام الله الرسميّين حتى ولو لم نوافق على أساليبهم أو نستحسن أخلاقهم الشخصية. وينبغي ألاّ نقول في أي حال من الأحوال كما قال أحد المؤمنين في حملة سياسية، «إن الرئيس نذل دنيئ.»

بل أكثر من ذلك، يجب أن نصلّي، «لأَجْلِ الْمُلُوكِ وَجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي مَنْصِبٍ، لِكَيْ نَقْضِيَ حَيَاةً مُطْمَئِنَّةً هَادِئَةً فِي كُلِّ تَقْوَى وَوَقَارٍ» (1 تيموثاوس 2:2). *​


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



السبت 20 آب






«إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَحْتَمِلُونَ التَّأْدِيبَ يُعَامِلُكُمُ اللهُ كَالْبَنِينَ. فَأَيُّ ابْنٍ لاَ يُؤَدِّبُهُ أَبُوهُ؟» (عبرانيين 7:12) 


تتردّد كلمة تأديب سبع مرّات في أوّل 11 عدد من عبرانيين 12. ولذك سهل أن يأخذ القاريء العرضي انطباعاً خاطئاً. يمكن أن يتصوّر الله كأب غاضب يضرب أولاده بلا انقطاع. هذه الفكرة الخاطئة تنشأ من الإعتقاد أن التأديب ما هو إلاّ عقاباً.

 من المريح أن تعلم أن التأديب في العهد الجديد يحمل معنى أوسع من ذلك. يعني تدريب الطفل، ويتضمّن كل الأعمال الأبويّة المستخدمة في تربية الطفل. ويصف كيتل هذه العملية بقوله: «تربية الطفل ومعاملته لينمو إلى النضوج ممّا يتطلّب إرشاداً، تعليماً وتوجيهاً وبعضاً من الإجبار بشكل تأديب وانضباط.

كان المؤمنون الذين كُتب لهم سفر العبرانيين يعانون من الإضطهاد. يتكلّم الكاتب عن هذا الإضطهاد كجزء من تأديب الرب. هل هذا يعني أن الله أرسل الإضطهاد؟ بالتأكيد لا! أثاره أعداء الإنجيل. هل كان الله يعاقب المؤمنين بسبب خطاياهم؟ كلاّ، على الغالب جاء الإضطهاد بسبب أمانتهم في الشهادة للرب. كيف يمكن القول إذاً أن الإضطهاد تأديب من الرب؟ الرب سمح بالإضطهاد واستخدمه فيما بعد أداة للتعليم في حياة شعبه. وبكلمات أخرى، استخدم الله الإضطهاد للتطهير، للنضوج ولتوافُق أولاده مع صورة ابن الله.

لا حاجة للقول أن هذا الشكل من التأديب غير مُسرّ في ذلك الوقت. يعمل الإزميل في قطعة الرخام. يسخن الأتون الذهب في حرارة عالية. لكن كل هذا يستحق حين يظهر وجه الشخص في قطعة الرخام، وعندما يتنقّى الذهب من الشوائب.

تكون هزيمة شخصية أن نزدري تأديب الرب أو لا نتحمّله. التوجّه الصحيح الوحيد يكون بتذكّر أن الله يستخدم الإضطهاد كوسيلة تدريب، فلنحاول أن نكسب الفائدة القصوى منه. وهذا ما يقصده الكاتب حين يقول، «فَيُعْطِي الَّذِينَ يَتَدَرَّبُونَ بِهِ ثَمَرَ بِرٍّ لِلسَّلاَمِ»(عبرانيين 11:12). *​


----------



## happy angel (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاحد 21 آب


«لِيُرْفَعْ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ كُلُّ مَرَارَةٍ وَسَخَطٍ وَغَضَبٍ وَصِيَاحٍ وَتَجْدِيفٍ مَعَ كُلِّ خُبْثٍ.» (أفسس 31:4) 


تطفح الحياة بمواقف مثيرة تدفع الشخص ليفقد أعصابه. يمكنك أن تتماثل مع بعض هذه الحالات. يسكب نادل عليك قهوة ساخنة أو يجعلك تنتظر طعامك لفترة لا نهاية لها. تعود لبيتك تحمل بعض الأغراض وتكتشف أنها فاسدة. وعندما تحاول استرجاع ثمنها تصطدم بوقاحة البائع. أو ربما حصلت على معلومات خاطئة ممّا سبّب لك ضياع سفرتك بالطائرة. يصدم أحدهم جانب سيارتك الجديدة في الأسبوع الأول من شرائها. يعدك صاحب الدكّان بتسليم جهاز ما في يوم معيّن. تبقى في البيت لكن لا يصلك أي جهاز. ووعود أخرى بمواعيد التسليم لا تتم. موظف مجمّع الشراء يرفع أحد الأسعار وعندما تكلّمه في ذلك يعاملك بفظاظة. يقاتلك جارك بسبب شجار بسيط بين ولدك وولده بحيث يبدو بوضوح أن اللوم يقع على ولده. يزعجك جار آخر بالموسيقى المرتفعة من أجهزته وحفلاته. زميل لك في العمل يضايقك باستمرار، ربما بسبب شهادتك المسيحية. يعمل الحاسوب أخطاء في حسابك الشهري، وبالرغم من كل احتجاجاتك الهاتفية، تتكرّر الأخطاء شهراً بعد آخر. وفي رياضتك المفضّلة يحتسب الحَكَم مخالفة خاطئة. أو ربما تصادم في الرغبات حول برامج التلفزيون في غرفة الجلوس في بيتك. 

لا توجد طريقة لتجنّب بعض هذه المضايقات. لكن المهم بالنسبة للمؤمن هو كيفية الرد عليها. الطريقة الطبيعية هي الانفجار بالغضب، وتقوم بإسماع المعتدي بعض الكلمات القاسية. لكن عندما يفقد المؤمن أعصابه، يخسر شهادته أيضاً. يقف محمراً من الغضب، عيناه تقذفان شرراّ، وشفتاه ترتجفان. لن يتمكّن من قول ولو كلمة واحدة لأجل الرب يسوع. يتصرّف كواحد من أبناء العالم. لم يعد إنجيلاً مقروءاً.

تكمن المأساة في حاجة الشخص المعتدي للإنجيل. ربما ينبع مزاجه الحاد من أزمة في حياته الشخصية. لو يظهر له بعض الحب والاهتمام لأمكن ربحه للمخلّص.

ثورة الغضب تعمل كثيراً على إبطال شهادة المؤمن وعلى التسبّب بالعار لإسم الرب. المؤمن الغضبان دعاية سيّئة للإيمان. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين22آب



«فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ.» (متى 16:10)
اللباقة أحد عناصر الحكمة العملية. يجب على المؤمن أن يتعلّم كيف يكون لبقاً. وهذا يعني أنه ينبغي أن يطوّر إحساساً مرهفاً لكل ما يعمله أو يقوله لكي يتجنّب الإساءة وليبني علاقات حسنة. الشخص اللبق يضع نفسه مكان الآخر ويسأل نفسه، «هل يعجبني أن يُقال هذا الكلام عني أو يُعمل لي هذا الأمر؟» يسعى أن يكون دبلوماسياً، يراعي شعور الغير، مهذباً وبصيراً.

لسوء الحظ كان للإيمان المسيحي حصّته من أنصار عدم اللباقة. أحد الأمثلة الكلاسيكية كان حلاّقاً مسيحياً يعمل في مدينة صغيرة. في أحد الأيام دخل إليه أحد زبائنه سيّئ الحظ وطلب أن يحلق ذقنه. أجلسه الحلاّق وربط فوطة بيضاء حول عنقه وأمال ظهر الكرسي إلى الخلف. وعلى السقف رأى الزبون هذه الكلمات، «أين ستقضي أبديّتك؟» طلى الحلاق وجهه بالصابون، ثم بدأ يشحذ موسى الحلاقة على حزام الجلد وبدأ بتقديم شهادة مسيحية بالسؤال، «هل أنت مستعد أن تقابل الله؟» اندفع الزبون هارباً من الكرسي ومن الفوطة ومن كل شيء ولم يُسمع منه أي خبر منذ ذلك الوقت.

وهنالك الطالب المتحمّس الذي يقوم كل ليلة بالكرازة الشخصية. فبينما كان يسير في شارع معتم، رأى سيّدة في مقتبل العمر تسير أمامه في الظلال. حاول اللحاق بها فأسرعت راكضة. ومن كثرة حماسه، ابتدأ يركض خلفها. وعندما أسرعت في ركضها قام هو بنفس الشيء. وأخيراً ركضت إلى شرفة أحد المنازل وكادت تصاب بصدمة وأخذت تتحسّس حقيبتها تفتّش عن مفاتيحها. وعندما وصل هو إلى الشرفة، بدأت تصرخ متشنّجة من الخوف. ثم قدّم لها كرّاسة وابتسامة على شفتيه وثم وغادر المكان، شاعراً بالسعادة ليفتّش عن خاطئ آخر يقدّم له الأخبار السارة.

اللياقة ضرورية عند زيارة المرضى. لا يليق القول، «تبدو مريضاً حقاً» أو «أعرف شخصاً بنفس المشكلة- وفارق الحياة.» من يرغب في تعزية كهذه؟

ينبغي أن نكون لَبِقين حين نزور بيت عزاء. يجب ألاّ نكون مثل ذاك الشخص الذي قال لأرملة فقيد سياسي، «لماذا كان يجب أن يحدث هذا هنا!»

ليبارك الله أولئك القديسين المختارين الذين يعرفون كيف يتكلّمون بأدب، وبكلام مناسب. ليت الله يعلِّم الباقين منّا كيف نكون دبلوماسيين لَبِقين بدل أن نكون مرتبكين.*​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 23آب


«أَنَا أَعْرِفُ...ضَيْقَتَكَ، وَفَقْرَكَ.» (رؤيا 9:2)
يقول الرب يسوع سبع مرّات لكنائس آسية، «أنا عارف» وتقال هذه الكلمات عادة لتدل على إحساس إيجابي. «أنا أعرف أعمالك...تعبك...صبرك...ضيقتك...فقرك...إيمانك...وخد متك.» يوجد بهذه الكلمات عزاء شديد وتعاطُف وتشجيع لشعب الله.

يقول ليهمان شتراوس، أنه عند قول يسوع «أنا أعرف»، لم يقصد بالمعرفة التي تأتي بالتدريج بل المعرفة الكاملة، ليس بمجرّد الملاحظة لكن بالخبرة. مع أن القديسين المتألمّين غير معروفين للعالم ومكروهين من العالم. لكنّهم معروفين للرب ومحبوبين منه. يعرف المسيح اضطهاده وفقره، يعرف كيف ينظر العالم إليهم.

قدّيسين كثيرين مُتعَبين، تحت التجارب والضيقات قد تقوّوا وتشجّعوا من هاتين الكلمتين «أنا أعرف». هاتان الكلمتان اللتان نطق بهما المخلّص تصيبان ضيقاتنا بابتسامة الله، وتجعل من آلام هذا العالم غير مستحقّة للمقارنة مع المجد الذي سيعلن فينا (رومية 18:8).»

إنها كلمات تعاطُف. كاهننا الأعظم يعرف ما نمرّ به لأنه مرّ بنفسه في هذه من قبل. إنه رَجُل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن. لقد تألم، وجُرِّب.

كلمات مشاركة. إنه رأس الجسد، يشارك في تجارب وضيقات الأعضاء. «مع كل غصة قلب، يشاركنا رجل الآلام.» لا يعرف في فكره فقط ما نمرّ به، يعرف الإختبار الحالي ويشعر به.

كلمات وعد بالمساعدة. هو الروح المعزّي، يأتي إلى جانبنا ليأخذ أحمالنا ويمسح دموعنا المذروفة. موجود ليضمد جراحاتنا وليطرد أعداءنا.

وأخيراً كلمات تؤكّد المكافأة. يعرف كل ما نعمل وكل ألم نَحِسُّ به لأننا نتماثل معه. يحافظ على سِجل دقيق لكل عمل محبة، طاعة أو صبر وسيأتي سريعا اليوم الذي به يُغنينا.

إن كنت تمرّ الآن في وادي حزن أو ألم، إسمع المخلّص يقول لك، «أنا أعرف.» أنت لست وحدك. الرب معك في الوادي، وسيعينك على العبور بأمان إلى وجهتك. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 24آب


«لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ.» (فيلبي 10:2، 11)

يا له من منظر. كل ركبة في الكون ستجثو لاِسم يسوع القدّوس! سيعترف كل لسان أنه ربّ! لقد حَكَم الله بذلك وحتماً سيتم.

هذا ليس خلاص كَوني. لا يقترح بولس هُنا أن كل الخليقة ستتّخذ المسيح ربّاً حياًّ ومحبوباً. لكنه يقول أن هؤلاء الذين رفضوا الإعتراف في هذه الحياة سيضطرون لذلك في الحياة القادمة. وأخيراً ستعترف كل الخلائق بحقيقة يسوع المسيح. سيكون خضوعاً عالمياً.

في إحدى عظاته، بعنوان يسوع رب، قال جون ستوت: «عند تتويج جلالة الملكة في كتيدرائيّة ويست مينيستر، أكثر اللحظات المثيرة هي عندما يوشَك أن يوضع التاج على رأسها وعندما يصيح رئيس أساقفة كانتربري، المواطن الأول في البلاد، أربع مرّات باتّجاه البوصلة في الكنيسة، شمالاً، جنوباً، شرقاً وغرباً، أيها السادة، أقدّم لكم الملكة التي بلا شك ملكة على هذه المملكة. هل أنتم مستعدّون لتقدّموا لها الولاء؟ لا يوضع التاج على رأس الملكة حتى يتم سماع صراخ الموافقة في صحن الكنيسة أربع مرّات.»

ثم يضيف جون سكوت، «وأقول لكم في هذه الليلة، أيها السيّدات والسادة، أقدّم لكم يسوع المسيح ملكاً ورباً لا جدال حوله. هل أنتم مستعدّون لتقديم الولاء له؟»

ذاك السؤال يكّرر نفسه عبر القرون. ومن كثيرين يصدر صراخ الموافقة، «يسوع المسيح رب لنا.» ومِن آخرين يصدر جواب عداء، «لن نَقبل به ملكاً علينا.» ستضطر القبضة المهدّدة على الانفتاح يوماً والرُّكب التي رفضت الانحناء ستجثو لذاك الذي يرتفع اسمه فوق كل اسم. والمأساة هي أن ذلك سيكون متأخراً إذ يكون عندها قد نفذ يوم نعمة الله. لقد انتهت فُرص الخاطئ ليؤمن بالمخلّص. وذاك الذي احتُقرت ربوبيّته يكون قاضياً جالساً على عرش أبيض عظيم.

إعترِف به رباً ومخلّصاً اليوم إن لم تكن قد فعلت ذلك من قبل. كن مستعدّاً لتقديم الولاء له. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس 25آب


«طَرِيقُ الْغَادِرِينَ فَأَوْعَرُ.» (أمثال 15:13)
إن كنت بحاجة إلى براهين أن طريق المعتدين صعبة، فما عليك سوى تفحُّص إحدى الصحف بطريقة عشوائية وستجد الكثير من الأمثلة.

عملت هذه التجربة وإليك بعض النتائج:
ألقي القبض في أمريكا الجنوبية على أحد المجرمين النازيين الذين هربوا من الاعتقال لمدة 35 سنة أقدم على الانتحار. الخوف من القضاء ومن احتمال الحكم بالإعدام جعل حياته غير محتملة.

اختطف ثلاثة مسلّحين رجلاً في عمره 74 عاماً تحت تهديد السلاح وقد طالب المختطفون بفدية قدرها90،000$ من ابنه. الإبن معروف كتاجر للمخدرات، هارب من الشرطة ومن موظفي الحكومة.

طُرد أحد أعضاء المجلس النيابي في الولايات المتحدة من المجلس لتسلّمه رشوة مقابل وعد بمنح خدمة سياسية بالمقابل. وحسب الظاهر فإن تجريده من امتيازات المجلس سيكون دائماً.

متمرّدون أفغان يهاجمون القوّات الروسية الغازية. لكن مقال الصحيفة لا يذكر أن الحكومة الأفغانية قد هدمت قبل ذلك الكنيسة المسيحية الوحيدة في البلاد. هل يمكن أن يكون الغزو الروسي عقوبة إلهية؟

اعلن ضابط شرطة كذباً أن سيارته قد سرقت. وأَمَلَ في تلقّي ثمنها من وكالة التأمين. كان يُعتبر ضابطاً ممّيزاً وكان من الممكن أن يرقّى إلى منصب رئيس الشرطة في يوم ما. والآن فقد طُرد من الخِدمة ويَنتظر تحقيقاُ في الجريمة.

نُجرَّب أحياناً، مثل كاتب المزامير، بأن نحسد الشرّير. يبدو أن العالم كُنز لهم وكل الأمور تعمل لصالحهم. لكننا ننسى أنهم سيحصدون حتماً ثمر الذنوب والعار والخوف من الفضيحة. وكثيراً ما يقعون ضحايا للابتزاز. يخافون على حياتهم وحياة أفراد عائلاتهم. يضطرون إلى استخدام أفضل وأبهظ أجهزة الحماية سعراً. يواجهون احتمال القبض عليهم، يتحمّلون تكاليف القضاء المرتفعة والغرامات وحتى السجن. تصبح الحياة كابوساً بدلاً من حلم كما كانوا يتمنّون.

أحد الرجال الذين تعلموا الدرس باقتناع كبير قال للواعظ سام جونز، أعرف عدداً واحداً في الكتاب المقدس وأعلم أنه حق، «طَرِيقُ الْغَادِرِينَ فَأَوْعَرُ» لقد تعلّم الدرس الصعب بأن عقاب الخطية المنطوب بداخلها لا يمكن الهروب منه وغير سارّ.​​*​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 26آب


«بِنِعْمَةِ اللهِ أَنَا مَا أَنَا.» (كورنثوس الأولى 10:15)


أحد آلام الحياة التي نجلبها على أنفسنا هي محاولة أن نكون شخصاً غير ما هو مخطّط لنا. كل واحد منّا خليقة فريدة. وكما قال أحدهم: «عندما صنعنا الله، كسر القالب.» لم يقصد لنا أن نحاول تغيير ما خطّط لنا.

كتب ماكسويل مالتز، «أنت كشخصية ليس في منافسة مع أية شخصية أخرى لأنه لا يوجد على وجه البسيطة شخص آخر يشبهك، أو يحمل نفس تفصيلاتك. أنت فرد. أنت فريد. أنت ليس مثل أي شخص آخر ولا يمكنك أبداً أن تصبح مثل أي شخص آخر. ليس من المفروض أن تكون مثل أي شخص آخر وكذلك ليس من المفروض أن يكون أي شخص آخر مثلك.»

لم يخلق الله شخصاً نموذجياً مصنّفاً إياه بطريقة ما قائلاً «هذا ما أريد». لقد صنع كل إنسان فرداً فريداً كما صنع كل رقيقة ثلج فريدة ووحيدة.»

كل منّا ناتج من حكمة ومحبة الله في صُنعنا كما نحن. عرف تماماً ماذا كان يعمل. مظهرنا، ذكاؤنا ومواهبنا تمثّل أفضل ما عنده لنا. أي كان، يتميّز بمعرفة غير محدودة وبمحبة غير محدودة كان سيعمل نفس الشيء.
وهكذا، فأمنيتنا أن نكون شخصاً آخر يُعَد إهانة للرب. كأن الله قد اقترف خطأ أو منع عنّا شيئاً كان يمكن أن يكون صالحاً لنا.

الرغبة لأن نكون مثل شخص آخر أمر تافه. هنالك نهاية لما صنعنا الله ولما قد أعطانا. طبعاً يمكننا أن نقلّد فضائل الغير، لكن ما نفكّر به هنا هو من نحن كخليقة الله.

إن نسير في الحياة غير راضين عن تصميم الله لحياتنا، يصيبنا بالشلل من الشعور بالنقص. لكن المسألة ليست مشكلة نقص. نحن لسنا من طبقة أدنى، نحن أفرادٌ فريدون.

محاولة أن نكون كشخص آخر مقضي عليها بالفشل. هذا أمر لا يعقل كأن الإصبع الصغير يريد أن يقوم بوظيفة القلب. لم يخطّط الله ذلك وبكل بساطة هذا لن ينجح.

الموقف الصحيح هو القول مع بولس، «بنعمة الله، أنا ما أنا» (كورنثوس الأولى 10:15). ينبغي أن نفرح لما نحن عليه لأننا تصميم متمّيز وعلينا أن نستخدم ما نحن وما نملك أكثر ما يمكن لمجد الله. أشياء كثيرة لن نستطيع أن نقوم بها، لكن هنالك أشياء أخرى نستطيع أن نعملها لا يمكن لغيرنا القيام بها. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 27آب


«لَيْسَ لِي فَرَحٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا: أَنْ أَسْمَعَ عَنْ أَوْلاَدِي أَنَّهُمْ يَسْلُكُونَ بِالْحَقِّ.» (رسالة يوحنا الثالثة 4)
لم يكن الرسول يوحنا غير مدرك للفرح الشخصي الذي يتأتّى جراء ربح النفوس. يأتي بفرح روحي عظيم عند المجيء بخاطئ إلى الرب يسوع. لكن بالنسبة ليوحنا، الفرح الذي يفوق هذا أن يرى أولاده بالإيمان مستمرّين بالثبات في الرب.

كتب الدكتور م. دهان، «كان في خدمتي أوقات أقول فيها، أعظم فرح المؤمن هو أن يقود نفساً للمسيح. ومع مرور السنين، غيرّت فكري...لأن الكثيرين الذين فرحنا باعترافهم، سقطوا سريعاً وتبدّل فرحنا بحزن شديد وأسى. لكن وبعد مرور سنوات نجد المؤمنين ينمون بالنعمة، يسلكون بالحق- هذا هو الفرح الأعظم.»

عندما طُلب من ليروي إيمز أن يخبر بأعظم فرح من أي أمر آخر في الحياة قال، «عندما ينمو شخص أتيت به للمسيح ينمو ويتقدّم في حياة القداسة والإثمار، تلميذاً ناضجاً يسعى إلى المجيء بالآخرين إلى المسيح ويساعدهم بدوره.»

ليس غريباً أن يكون هذا أعظم فرح. فللروحيات ما يقابلها في الطبيعيات. هنالك فرح عظيم عند ولادة طفل، لكن هنالك عادة سؤال يفرض نفسه، «كيف سيكون حاله عندما يكبر؟» كم يكون سرور الأبوين عندما ينضج ويظهر أنه رجل صاحب شخصية متميزّة وإنجازات باهرة! وهكذا نقرأ في أمثال 16،15:23: «يَا ابْنِي إِنْ كَانَ قَلْبُكَ حَكِيماً يَفْرَحُ قَلْبِي أَنَا أيضاً وَتَبْتَهِجُ كِلْيَتَايَ إِذَا تَكَلَّمَتْ شَفَتَاكَ بِالْمُسْتَقِيمَاتِ.»

الدرس العملي الذي ينبثق من كل هذا هو أننّا ينبغي ألاّ نكتفي بأساليب التبشير والتلمذة السطحية. إن كنا نريد أولاداً يسلكون بالحق ينبغي أن نكون مستعدّين لنسكب حياتنا في حياتهم، عمليّة مُكلفِة تتضمّن الصلاة، الإرشاد، التشجيع، النصح والتقويم.​*​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد28آب


«الاِبْنُ الْحَكِيمُ يَسُرُّ أَبَاهُ وَالاِبْنُ الْجَاهِلُ حُزْنُ أُمِّهِ.» (أمثال 1:10)
ما الذي يقرّر إن كان الابن سيكون حكيماً أو جاهلاً؟ ما هي العوامل التي تقرّر أن يصبح يوحنا أو يهوذا؟
تدريب الآباء بلا شك اعتبار مهم. وهذا يتضمّن تأسيساً جذرياً في الكتب المقدسة. التأثير المقدس للكلمة لا يمكن المغالاة به؟

يتضمّن بيتاً محصّناً بالصلاة. والدة أحد المبشّرين الإنجيليين تنسب حفظه من الشر الأخلاقي أو العقائدي إلى حقيقة «بليَت ركبتاها في الصلاة لأجله.»

يعني التأديب الحازم ليتعلّم الولد الطاعة والخضوع للسلطة. نسمع اليوم صرخات مرتفعة ضد التربية الحازمة، لكن قد تحطّمت أنفُس لا حصر لها بالتدليل أكثر ممّا باستعمال القضيب. (أمثال 24:13، 13:23، 14) يعني تجهيز الولد بأمان المعرفة أنه محبوب. ينبغي إيقاع العقاب كعمل ينم عن المحبة وليس عن الغضب.

يعني أن يقوم الوالدان بتجهيز المثال الحي عمّا يؤمنان به. المُرآة في الدين أثبتت أنها حجر عثرة للعديد من أولاد الأهل المؤمنين.

لكن هنالك أيضاً مكان لإرادة الولد. عندما يترك البيت يتمتّع بالحرية ليتخذ قراراته بنفسه. وغالبا ما يختلف الأولاد كلياً عن بعضهم حتى الذين تربّوا تحت ذات الشروط وفي نفس البيت.

يجب مواجهة حقيقتين في الحياة. ألأولى أن معظم الناس يطلبون أن يتذوقوا طعم العالم بأنفسهم. والأخرى هي أن معظم الناس يفضلون أن يتعلّموا من خلال العار والخزي أكثر منه عن طريق المشورة الحكيمة.

الآباء الحكماء لا يمارسون الضغط على أولادهم ليقوموا باعتراف الإيمان. إذا رغبوا في المجيء إلى الرب ينبغي تشجيعهم. لكن إذا أُجبروا على الاعتراف الكاذب، يتخلّوا عن ذلك الاعتراف في سنين تالية ويكون من الصعب ربحهم للرب.

إن كان الآباء المؤمنون قد بذلوا جهدهم ليربّوا أولادهم في خوف وتحذير الرب، لكي يتحطّم هذا الولد فيما بعد، فما الفائدة؟ ينبغي أن يتذكّروا أن الفصل الأخير لم يكتب بعد. لا تصعب حالة على الرب. بالصلاة المستمرّة والمُخلِصة وبالحفاظ على قنوات الإتصال مفتوحة يمكن أن يشهدوا رجوع ولدهم العاق. وفي حالات أخرى فإن صلوات الوالدين قد استجيبت بعد أن انتقلوا هم أنفسهم إلى بيتهم ليكونوا مع الرب.​*​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 29آب



«أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ أَمْرَ الْغَدِ! لأَنَّهُ مَا هِيَ حَيَاتُكُمْ؟ إِنَّهَا بُخَارٌ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ.» (يعقوب 14:4)

يصرّ الروح القدس على تذكير الإنسان الهالك بين وقت وآخر بحياته القصيرة التي ينصّ عليها الإنجيل. باستعمال التشبيهات المتكرّرة يذكّرنا الرب أن أيامنا قصيرة وتمر بسرعة.

فمثلاً يشبه الحياة بالريح (أيوب 7:7)، نوجد وبعد لحظة نرحل ولا نعود. يردّد صاحب المزامير قائلاً «ريح تذهب ولا تعود» (مزمور 39:78).

يذكّر بلداد دون نجاح أيوب أن «أيامنا على الأرض ظل» (أيوب 9:8)، وتتردّد نفس الصورة في مزمور 11:102، «أيامي كظل مائل.» الظل سريع الزوال، يدوم لوقت قصير.

يشبّه أيوب حياته بورقة شجر (أيوب 25:13)، هشّة، ضعيفة وذاوية، ويابسة كالقش، تتقاذفها الريح. يطلب أشعياء رحمة الرب ويذكّره قائلاً «ذبلنا كورقة» (أشعياء 6:64).

يصف داود أيامه كأشبار (مزمور 5:39)، بعرض كف يده. يرى الحياة كرحلة تطول عشرة سنتمترات.
يصوّر موسى، رجل الله، الحياة كسِنة (مزمور 5:90)، يمر فيها الوقت دون إدراك له.

في نفس المكان يتكّلم موسى عن الناس وحياتهم كعشب: «بِالْغَدَاةِ كَعُشْبٍ يَزُولُ. بِالْغَدَاةِ يُزْهِرُ فَيَزُولُ. عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يُجَزُّ فَيَيْبَسُ» (مزمور 6،5:90).

وبعد عدّة قرون يستعمل داود نفس التشبيه في وصف الزوال: «الإِنْسَانُ مِثْلُ الْعُشْبِ أَيَّامُهُ. كَزَهْرِ الْحَقْلِ كَذَلِكَ يُزْهِرُ. لأَنَّ رِيحاً تَعْبُرُ عَلَيْهِ فَلاَ يَكُونُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ مَوْضِعُهُ بَعْدُ (مزمور16،15:103). وكما قال سبيرجن «يُزرع العشب، ينمو، يتطاير، يقطع ويمضي.» وباختصار هذه هي الحياة.

وأخيراً يضيف يعقوب شهادته أن الحياة ما هي إلاّ بخاراً (يعقوب 14:4)، يظهر قليلاً ثم يضمحلّ.
هذه الكثرة من التشبيهات لها هدفان. أولاً، ينبغي أن تحفّز غير المؤمنين على الإدراك أن الحياة قصيرة فيدركوا أهمية استعدادهم لملاقاة الرب. ثانياً، ينبغي أن تدفع المؤمنين ليحصوا أيامهم لينالوا قلب حكمة (مزمور 12:90). وينتج عن ذلك حياة تقوى وتكريس للمسيح في حياةَ تستمر إلى الأبد. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الثلاثاء 30آب


«وَلَكَ إِيمَانٌ وَضَمِيرٌ صَالِحٌ.» (تيموثاوس الأولى 19:1)


ذا الضمير عبارة عن جهاز مراقبة منحه الله للإنسان ليصادق على كل سلوك جيّد ويحتج على كل ما هو خطأ. عندما أخطأ آدم وحواء، أدانهما ضميرهما وعرفا أنهما عريانان.

مثل باقي أعضاء الإنسان الطبيعية، تأثَّر الضمير بدخول الخطية بحيث لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه دائماً. الحكمة القديمة «دع ضميرك يكون مرشدك» لم يعد قانوناً ثابتاً. لكن في معظم فساد الأخلاق لا يزال الضمير يضيء إشاراته الحمراء والخضراء.

عند الإيمان يتطهّر ضمير الشخص من أعمال ميّتة بدم المسيح (عبرانيين 14:9). وهذا يعني أنه لم يعُد يعتمد على أعماله ليقدّم له موقفاً مستحسناً أمام الله. قلبه مرشوش من ضمير شرّير (عبرانيين 22:10) لأنه يعلم أن مشكلة الخطية قد وَجدَت حلّها إلى الأبد بواسطة عمل المسيح. لا يدينه الضمير فيما بعد بما يختص بالذنب والدينونة والخطية.

من الآن فصاعداً يتوق المؤمن إلى ضميرٍ خالٍ من الإزعاج من جهة الله أو الإنسان (أعمال 16:24). يتوق إلى ضميرٍ صالح (تيموثاوس الأولى 5:1،19، عبرانيين 18:13، بطرس الأولى 16:3). ويتوق لضمير طاهر (تيموثاوس الأولى 9:3).

ضمير المؤمن بحاجة للتعليم من روح الله من خلال كلمة الله. وبهذه الطريقة يطوّر حساسية عالية تجاه مجالات مشكوك فيها في السلوك المسيحي.

المؤمنون الكثيرو الشكوك في أمور غير صحيحة أو مغلوطة في ذاتها يملكون ضمائر ضعيفة. إن عملوا شيئاً تدينه ضمائرهم، يقعون بالخطية (رومية 23:14) وبذلك ينجّسون ضمائرهم (كورنثوس الأولى 7:8).

يُشبِه الضمير رباطاً من المطّاط. كلّما شددته أكثر يفقد من ليونته أكثر. وهكذا يمكن أن يُخنَق الضمير. يستطيع الإنسان أن يحلّل سلوكه الخاطئ بأن يجعل ضميره يقول ما يريده أن يقول.

غير المؤمنين يمكن أن يملكوا ضمائر موسومة (تيموثاوس الأولى2:4)، كأنها موسومة بالحديد الساخن (مكويّة). وباستمرار رفضهم لصوت الضمير، يصِلون في النهاية إلى مرحلة يفقدون فيها الحسّ. لا يُزعجهُم فيما بعد اقتراف الخطية (أفسس 19:4). *​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 31آب



«لَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 57:15)
لا يمكن لعقل مخلوق أن يُدرك أبعاد النصر الذي حقّقه يسوع المسيح على صليب الجلجثة. لقد قهر العالم (يوحنا 33:16). دان إبليس، رئيس هذا العالم (يوحنا 11:16). انتصر على الرياسات والسلاطين (كولوسي 15:2). هزم الموت إذ قد ابتلع الموت إلى غلبة (كورنثوس الأولى 54:15، 55، 57).

انتصاره انتصارنا. تماماً كما انتصار داود على جوليات أحرز خلاصاً لكل إسرائيل، هكذا صار انتصار المسيح المجيد لكل من ينتمي إليه.

لذلك، نستطيع أن نرنّم مع هوريتيوس بونار:
النصر لنا! لأجلنا تقدَّم ذاك القوي،
لأجلنا حارب المعركة وكسب النصرة: النصرة لنا.

نحن أكثر من غالبين بواسطة الذي أحبّنا لأنه «لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.» (رومية 37:8-39).

قص جاي كنج عن شاب كان في محطة القطار عندما دخل القطار المحطة يحمل فريق كرة القدم المحلّي بعد مباراة هامة. ركض الفتى إلى أوّل شخص نزل من القطار وسأله وهو يلهث، «مَن ربح؟» ثم راح يركض في رصيف المحطة صارخاً بابتهاج «لقد ربحنا! لقد ربحنا!» وبينما كان السيّد كنج يراقب هذا المشهد، فكّر لنفسه، «حقّاً، كم عمل هذا الفتى ليحرز النصر؟ ماذا توجّب عليه أن يعمل في الصراع في ملعب كرة القدم؟» الجواب طبعاً، لا شيء، لا شيء بتاتاً. لكن لأنه ينتمي لنفس البلد، تماثل مع فريق المدينة، وهتف بانتصارهم كأنه له.

سمعت مرّة عن فرنسي انتقل من مركز هزيمة إلى مركز غلبة بتغيير مواطنته. كان هذا عندما كسب ويلنجتون، دوق بريطانيا الحديدي، انتصاره الباهر على نابليون في معركة وترلو. في البداية كان الرجل الفرنسي منضماً للفريق الخاسر، لكن جاء يوم وصار مواطناً بريطانياً، وطالب بنصر ويلنجتون كأنه له.

نحن بالولادة مواطنون في مملكة إبليس، لذلك ننتمي للفريق الخاسر. لكن في اللحظة التي نختار فيها المسيح رباً ومخلّصاً، ننتقل من الهزيمة إلى النصرة.*​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 1 أيلول

«الْمَسِيحُ الْكُلُّ.» (كولوسي 11:3) 


نميل نحن المؤمنين إلى قضاء جزء كبير من وقتنا نفتّش عن اختبارات روحية جديدة لكي تضمن نصرنا الدائم أو حريّتنا في معتركات الحياة اليومية. نُسرع إلى المؤتمرات والجلسات وورشات العمل والدروس مفتّشين عن معادلة سحرية لتصقل المساحات الخشنة في حياتنا. تؤكّد لنا بعض النبذ المشهورة أن الدكتور الفلاني سيشارك في تطوّر هام يجعلنا نشطين بالروح. أو يصرّ أحد الجيران على اصطحابنا معه إلى مبنى الإجتماعات البلدي لسماع محاضرة عن اكتشاف جديد يختصر الطريق إلى الحياة الفيّاضة.

الغوايات بالآلاف. يعرض أحد المبشّرين طريقاً مَلكِيّة للإنجاز. يعلن آخر عن ثلاثة أسرار للإنتصار. ونذهب الآن إلى مؤتمر لندرس عن مفتاح الحياة الأعمق. في الأسبوع التالي يعقد مؤتمر موضوعه خمس خطوات للتقديس. نهرع إلى الأمام لنحصل على اختبار الإمتلاء بالروح القدس. أو تستحوِذ علينا فكرة شفاء الجسد وكأنها أهم ما في الحياة. في لحظة نسعى لمشورة مسيحية نفسية وفي لحظة لاحقة نسعى وراء شفاء الذكريات. نجول البحر واليابسة مفتّشين عن ارتفاع روحي.

لا شك في أن الكثيرين من هؤلاء المتكلّمين جدّيون وهنالك قيمة كبيرة في بعض الأمور التي نقولها. لكن حين نعود إلى دقائق الحياة نكتشف أنه لا توجد طرق مختصرة للقداسة، أن المشكلة لا زالت جاثمة في مكانها، وينبغي أن نحيا يوماً فيوم معتمدين على الرب.

وأخيراً ينبغي أن نتعلّم أنه من الأفضل أن ننشغل مع الرب يسوع أكثر ممّا في الإختبارات. لا خيبة أمل فيه. إنه كفايتنا الأكيدة.

قضى أ. سمبسون حداثته في التفتيش عن الإختبارات، لكنه اكتشف أنها لا تُشبع. فكتب ترنيمة جميلة بعنوان «نفسه» ويقول في العدد الأول:

في البداية كانت البَركة والان هو الرب، 
في البداية كان الشعور، والآن كلمته،
كنت أسعى سابقاً لنيل مواهبه، والان هو المُعطي،
سابقا سعيت للشفاء، والآن أطلبه نفسه. 
سأرنّم دوماً ليسوع، الكل في المسيح والمسيح في الكل. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 2 أيلول


«أَمْ أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزاً يُعْطِيهِ حَجَراً؟» (متى 9:7) 
يتطلّب هذا السؤال جواباً سلبياً. ليس من المعتاد أن يعطي الأب لابنه حجراً بدل الخبز. وبالتأكيد لن يعمل هذا أبونا السماوي.

لكن الحقيقة المحزنة هي أننا نعمل هذا بالضبط في بعض الأحيان. يأتي إلينا الناس وعندهم حاجات روحية شديدة. ربما لا نكون حسّاسين بما فيه الكفاية لما يزعجهم. أو ربما نقدم لهم دواء سطحيّاً لنبعدهم عنّا بدل مشاركتهم عن الرب يسوع.

يقدّم الدكتور ستانلي جونز مثلاً في هذه القصة الشخصية (يلزم رجل عظيم ليفضي بقصّة تتضمّن فشلاً شخصياً). «عندما كان أعضاء الكونغرس (في دولة الهند الجديدة) ينعمون بقواهم الجديدة، كانوا يستغلّون هذه القوى لمصلحتهم الشخصية بدل من مصلحة الدولة. لم يَعُد جواهر لال نهرو يتحمّل أكثر. فقال إنه يفكّر بالاستقالة من رئاسة الحكومة ويعتزل ليستعيد روحه الداخلية. التقيت به في ذلك الوقت وفي نهاية المقابلة قدّمت له زجاجة من حبوب الفيتامين الطبيعي يحوي كل الفيتامينات المعروفة. أخذ الزجاجة من يدي وأضاف قائلاً، مشكلتي ليست جسدية مشيراً إلى كونها روحية. وبدل أن أقدّم له النعمة، قدّمت له أعشاباً.

اطلب خبزاً، فأعطيته حجراً... أعلم أن الجواب كان معي، لكنني لم أعرف كيف أقدمّه. كنت خائفاً من أن أسيء إلى هذا الرجل العظيم. كان ينبغي أن أتذكّر أن لا مكان لا يصلح ليسوع المسيح. أتذكّر تردّدي وكيف غُلبت.

قدّمت له حبوباً من الأعشاب بينما كان بحاجة للنعمة-النعمة والقوة اللتيْن تشفيان قلبه. لكان يستطيع أن يقول عندها، لقد شفي قلبي. فليأت العالم بأصعب ما عنده من المشاكل المستحيلة. أنا مستعد.»

اخشى أن اختبار الدكتور جونز مألوفاً كثيراً لنا. تصادف أشخاصاً عندهم حاجات روحية شديدة. يتفوّهون بكلمة تفتح باباً واسعاً لنقدّم المسيح لهم. لكننا نفشل أن ننتهز الفرصة. فإمّا نقترح ضمّادة لعلاجهم مَن به جرح روحي أو ننتقل إلى موضوع آخر تافه القيمة. 

صلاة: أيها الرب، ساعدني لأغتنم كل فرصة لأشهد لأجلك، لأدخل من كل باب مفتوح. أعنّي لأتغلّب على تردّدي، في تقديم الخبز والنعمة حيث الحاجة لهما. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 3 أيلول




«وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَالْخَطِيَّةِ هَكَذَا أَيْضاً الْهِبَةُ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ وَاحِدٍ مَاتَ الْكَثِيرُونَ فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيراً نِعْمَةُ اللهِ وَالْعَطِيَّةُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي بِالإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ قَدِ ازْدَاد (رومية 15:5)

 في رومية 12:5-21، يقارن بولس بين فردين رئيسيّين في الجنس البشري، آدم والمسيح. كان آدم رأس الخليقة الأولى، والمسيح رأس الخليقة الجديدة. كان الأول طبيعيّاً والثاني روحياًّ. يستعمل بولس عبارة «تكثر» ليشدّد على البركات التي تتدفّق من عمل المسيح الذي يفوق كل الخسارة الناتجة عن خطية آدم. يقول أنه «في المسيح ينال نسل آدم بركات أكثر ممّا أضاع جدّهم آدم» المؤمنون في وضع أفضل بكثير في المسيح ممّا كان يمكن أن يكونوا لو لم يسقط آدم.

لنفترض للحظة، أن آدم لم يسقط بالخطية، وقرّر هو وحواء أن يطيعا الله بدل أن يأكلا من الشجرة الممنوعة. ماذا كان يمكن أن تكون النتيجة على حياتهما؟ وبقدر ما نعرف كانا يستمرّان في حياتهما في جنة عدن. وتكون مكافأتهما حياة طويلة على الأرض. وينطبق هذا على نسلهما.

وطالما لم يقترفا خطية يستمرّان في المعيشة في جنة عدن. ولا يريان الموت. 
لكن في ذلك الوضع من البراءة، لن يكون لهما مطمح للذهاب إلى السماء. لن يكون هنالك وعد بسكنى وبختم الروح القدس. لن يصبحا ورثة لِلّه ولا شركاء بالميراث مع المسيح يسوع. لن يكون عندهما رجاء ليتشكّلا على صورة ابن الله. وتكون هناك دائماً إمكانية الخطر من اقتراف خطية ويخسرا البركات الأرضية التي تمتّعوا بها في الجنة.

فكّر، بالمقارنة، مع المركز المطلق والسامي الذي صار لنا بعمله الفدائي. صرنا نتبارك بكل بركة سماوية في المسيح. مقبولين بالحبيب، كاملين بالمسيح، مفديّين، مصالَحين، مسامَحين، مبرَّرين، مقدَّسين، مُمجَّدين، جعلنا أعضاء في جسد المسيح. يسكن فينا ومختومين بختم الروح القدس وهو ضمان ميراثنا. آمنين أبدياً بالمسيح. صرنا أولاد الله وأبناء الله، ورثة الله وشركاء يسوع المسيح في الميراث. قريبين من الله وأعزّاء عليه مثل ابنه الحبيب. وهنالك الكثير الكثير. لكن هذا يكفي ليظهر للمؤمنين أنهم أفضل بكثير اليوم في المسيح يسوع ممّا لو بقي آدم محافظاً على براءته. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 4أيلول



«وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ.» (يوحنا 32:8) 


يقتبس العديدون هذه الآية عادة متناسين أنها مرتبطة بشرط، يقول العدد السابق، «قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي.» ثم يتبع الوعد، «وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ.» وبكلمات أخرى فإن قوة الحق المحرّرة تعتمد على الثبات في كلامه.

لا يكفي أن تعرف الحق بالذهن. ينبغي أن نطيع ونمارس الحق. بينما نحيا بوصايا الكتاب المقدس نتحرر من شرور لا تُعَد ولا تُحصى.

حالما نطيع دعوة الكتاب، نتحرّر من الذنب ومن الدينونة ونتقّدم إلى حرّية أولاد الله. ثم نتحرّر من سيادة الخطية علينا. لا تعود تغلبنا في حياتنا فيما بعد.

نتحرّر من الناموس. لا نصير بلا ناموس لكن نخضع الآن لناموس المسيح. نتحفّز للقداسة بمحبة المخلّص بدلاً من الخوف من العقاب.

نتمتّع بالحرية من الخوف لأن المحبة الكاملة تطرد الخوف. أصبح الآن الله أبونا السماوي المحب وليس القاضي الصارم.

نتحرّر من عبودية إبليس. لا ننقاد فيما بعد بإرادته.

نتحرّر من الإباحية الجنسيّة، لأننا نجونا من الفساد الذي في عالم الشهوة.

نصبح أحراراً من التعليم الكاذب. كلمة الله حق، ويقود الروح القدس الناس إلى كل الحق، ويعلّمهم أن يميّزوا الحق من الباطل. يتحرّر الذين يثبتون في كلمته من الخرافات ومن سيادة الأرواح الشريرة. يا له من تحرير- التحرّر من سُلطة قوى الشيطان.

نتحرّر من الخوف من الموت. لا يكون ملك الأهوال فيما بعد، الموت يوجّه الأرواح إلى حضرة الرب. الموت هو ربح.

نتحرّر من استعباد العادات لنا، من محبة المال، من اليأس ومن البؤس. وتصبح لغة قلوبنا:
مكاني تحت قدميك أيها الرب يسوع، 
هناك تعلّمت درساً جميلاً، الحق الذي حرّرني. 
تحرّرت من ذاتي، تحرّرت من طُرق العالم،
قيود الفكر التي ربطتني في السابق لن تقيّدني الآن. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 5أيلول



«انْظُرُوا مَا تَسْمَعُونَ» (مرقس 24:4) 



يطلب إلينا الرب يسوع أن ننتبه بكل حذر لكل ما نسمع. نحن مسؤولون عمّا يدخل من آذاننا وكذلك نحن مسؤولون عن تطبيق ما نسمعه بالطرق الصحيحة. 

ينبغي ألاّ نصغي لما هو كذب صارخ. تنشر الِفرَق الهرطقية دعاية بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل. يبحثون عمّن يرغب في الاستماع لهم. يقول لنا يوحنا ألاّ نستقبل هؤلاء في بيوتنا ولا حتى نلقي عليهم التحية. إنهم ضد المسيح.

يجب ألا نصغي للخداع الهدّام. يخضع العديد من الطلاب في المعاهد والجامعات ومدارس اللاهوت يومياً بوابل من الشكوك والإنكار لكلمة الله. يستمعون إلى تفسيرات دنيويّة للعجائب وتفسيرات لا أساس لها للكتاب المقدس. يستحيل الجلوس والاستماع لهذه التعاليم الهدّامة دون التأثّر بها. يتنجّس ذهن الطالب حتى لو لم يتضرّر إيمانه. «أَيَأْخُذُ إِنْسَانٌ نَاراً فِي حِضْنِهِ وَلاَ تَحْتَرِقُ ثِيَابُهُ؟ أَوَ يَمْشِي إِنْسَانٌ عَلَى الْجَمْرِ وَلاَ تَكْتَوِي رِجْلاَهُ؟» (أمثال 27:6-28) كلاّ وكلاّ.

يجب ألا نصغي لإيحاءات غير طاهرة. إن أسوأ شكل من أشكال التلوث في عصرنا هو تلوث الذهن. القذارة، كلمة تصف بشكل جيد معظم الصحف، المجلات، الكتب، برامج الإذاعة والتلفزيون، الأفلام السينمائية وأحاديث البشر. والتعرض الدائم لمثل هذه، يشكّل خطراً على المؤمن، يُعرّضه لعدم تقدير ثقل الخطية. لكن ليس هذا هو الخطر الوحيد! عندما نختزن في عقولنا قصصاً فاسدة، تعود في وقت لاحق لتطاردنا في أقدس لحظاتنا.

ينبغي ألاّ نملأ أفكارنا بأمور غير ذات أهمية. الحياة قصيرة والعمل لا يمكنه الإنتظار. «ينبغي أن يكون كل شيء جديّ في عالمنا هذا.»

ومن ناحية أفضل، ينبغي أن نستمع بانتباه لكلمة الله. فكلّما ملأنا أفكارنا بكلمة الله وأطعنا إدراكنا المقدّس، يزداد تغيّرنا إلى صورة المسيح ويزداد انفصالنا عن التلوث الأخلاقي في بيئتنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 6أيلول


«لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ لاَ أَتَغَيَّرُ.» (ملاخي 6:3) 

«الثبات» كلمة تدل على صفة الله الذي لا يتغيّر. لا يتغيّر في كينونته ولا يتغيّر في صفاته وكذلك لا يتغيّر في مبادئه التي يعمل بها.

يقارن كاتب المزامير ما بين التغيير في مصير الأرض والسماوات وبين ثبات الله: «هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَأَنْتَ تَبْقَى» (مزمور 26:102). يصف يعقوب الله قائلاً: «...أَبي الأَنْوَارِ، الَّذِي لَيْسَ عِنْدهُ تَغْيِيرٌ وَلاَ ظِلُّ دَوَرَانٍ» (يعقوب 17:1).

هنالك آيات أخرى تذكّرنا أن الله لا يندم. «ليْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَاناً فَيَكْذِبَ وَلا ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ» (عدد 19:23). «نَصِيحُ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاَ يَكْذِبُ وَلاَ يَنْدَمُ» (صموئيل الأول 29:15).

لكن ماذا نقول عن الأعداد التي تقول أن الله يندم؟ «فَحَزِنَ الرَّبُّ انَّهُ عَمِلَ الانْسَانَ فِي الأرْضِ وَتَأسَّفَ فِي قَلْبِهِ» (تكوين 6:6). «...وَالرَّبُّ نَدِمَ لأَنَّهُ مَلَّكَ شَاوُلَ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ» (صموئيل الأول 35:15ب). أنظر أيضاً خروج 4:32 ويونان 10:3).

لا يوجد تناقض. يعمل الله دائماً بهذين المبدأين: يكافئ الطاعة ويعاقب العصيان. عندما ينتقل الإنسان من الطاعة إلى التمرد، يبقى الله أميناً لشخصه وينتقل من المبدأ الأول إلى الثاني. ويبدو هذا لنا كأنه ندامة، وهكذا يوصف في لغة الإنسان. ولكن لا يدل هذا على ندامة وتغيّر الله. 

الله دوماً هو هو. وفي الواقع هذا أحد أسمائه. «...أَنْتَ هُوَ الإِلَهُ وَحْدَكَ لِكُلِّ مَمَالِكِ الأَرْضِ. أَنْتَ صَنَعْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ» (أشعياء 16:37). ونفس هذا الإسم موجود في صموئيل الثاني 28:7 ومزمور27:102 وأشعياء 4:41. 

ثبات الله كان تعزية لقدّيسيه على مرّ الأجيال، وموضوع تسابيحهم. فقد كتب أحدهم ترنيمة تقول أننا نرى التغيير والفساد في كل شيء ونرجو الله أن يثبت فينا.

هذه صفة ينبغي لنا أن نتمثّل بها. ينبغي أن نكون ثابتين، راسخين وملتزمين. لا نمثلّ الآب أمام العالم إن نكون متردّدين ومتقلبّين.

«إِذاً يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ كُونُوا رَاسِخِينَ غَيْرَ مُتَزَعْزِعِينَ مُكْثِرِينَ فِي عَمَلِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ تَعَبَكُمْ لَيْسَ بَاطِلاً فِي الرَّبِّ» (كورنثوس الأولى 58:15). *​


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 7أيلول


«لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضاً» (فيلبي 4:2) 

كلمة «الآخرين» هي مفتاح الأصحاح الثاني من الرسالة إلى أهل فيلبي. لقد عاش الرب يسوع المسيح لأجل الآخرين. عاش بولس الرسول لأجل الآخرين. كذلك تيموثاوس وأبفراس. وهكذا ينبغي أن نحيا نحن أيضاً لأجل الآخرين. 

نحن مدعوّون لنقوم بهذا ليس فقط لأنه العمل الصحيح بل لأجل مصلحتنا أيضاً. ربما يكون الثمن غالياً أحياناً في الحياة لأجل الآخرين، ولكن الثمن أكبر إن لم نقم بهذا العمل.

يَكثُر في مجتمعنا الناس الذين يعيشون لأجل مصالحهم الشخصية. فبدل أن ينشغلوا بخدمة الآخرين، يقبعوا حزانى في بيوتهم. يفكّرون بكل ألم ووجع مهما كان خفيفاً ويصابون بوسواس الأمراض المزمنة. وفي انعزالهم يتذمرّون أنه ليس مَن يهتم بهم وسرعان ما يقعون فريسة للشفقة على أنفسهم. يفكّرون أكثر فأكثر بأنفسهم حتى يصابوا بالإحباط. فتصبح حياتهم حياة كبت تعج بالفزع المظلم. يذهبون إلى الطبيب ويبدأون بابتلاع كميّات من كبسولات الدواء التي لا يمكنها علاج التركيز على الذات. ثم يبدأون بزيارة الطبيب النفسي ليجدوا بعض الراحة لضجرهم وتعبهم في الحياة.

أفضل علاج لمثل هؤلاء الناس هو حياة خدمة الآخرين. هنالك من لا يستطيعون مغادرة بيوتهم وبحاجة لمن يزورهم. هؤلاء هم المُسنوّن الذين بحاجة إلى أصدقاء. هنالك مستشفيات بحاجة لمساعدة من متطوّعين. يوجد أناس يفرحون لإستلام رسالة أو بطاقة معايدة. هنالك مبشّرون ينتظرون أخباراً من الوطن (أو ربما يحتاجون لبعض الأوراق الخضراء لإزهاء المنظر). هنالك مَن هم بحاجة للخلاص ومؤمنون بحاجة للتعليم.

وباختصار، لا يوجد أي عذر لأي شخص ليكون ضجراً. هنالك ما يكفي من العمل لملء حياة كل شخص بعمل مفيد منتج. وفي كل عملية في الحياة لأجل الآخرين نوسّع دائرة الأصدقاء، نجعل حياتنا أكثر متعة، ونجد تحقيق ذاتنا سروراً. قال ديرهام، «القلب المليء بمحبة الآخرين قلّما ينغمس في أحزانه أو يتسمّم بالشفقة الذاتية.»

ليت شعارنا يكون الآخرين. ساعدني ربّي أن أحيا للآخرين لكي أحيا مثلك. *​


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 8أيلول



«لأَنَّنَا لاَ نَجْهَلُ أَفْكَارهُ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 11:2) 

مهم أن نعرف أساليب عدوّنا إبليس. وإلاّ فإنه سيتمكّن من استغلالنا.

ينبغي أن نعلم أنه كاذب منذ البدأ. إنّه أبو الكذاب (يوحنا 44:8). لقد كذب على حواء مُسيئاً في تعريفه لِلهّ، ولا يزال يفعل هذا منذ ذلك الوقت. 

إنه خداع (رؤيا 10:20). يمزج القليل من الحق مع الخطأ. يقوم بتقليد أو تزوير كل ما هو من الله. يظهر كملاك نور ويبعث رُسلاً كخداّم برّ (كورنثوس الثانية 15،14:11). يخدع باستعمال آيات وعجائب كاذبة (تسالونيكي الثانية 9:2). يُفسد أذهان البشر (كورنثوس الثانية 3:11).

إبليس مجرم قتّال (يوحنا 44:8، 10:10). الهلاك هدفه وهدف كل أبالسته. لا استثناء عن هذه العبارة. كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يبتلعه (بطرس الأولى 8:5). يضطهد شعب الله (رؤيا 10:2) ويهلك عبيده بواسطة المخدّرات، الشر، الكحول، فساد الأخلاق والرذائل.

هو المشتكي على الإخوة (رؤيا 10:12). وكلمة إبليس تعني المشتكي أو المفتري، فهو كاسمه. فكل من يفتري على الإخوة يعمل عمل إبليس.

يزرع روح الخوف. يحذر بولس الكورنثيين بقوله لهم إن لم يسامحوا المرتد يستغل إبليس هذا الوضع بزرع الخوف الشديد في هذا الأخ (كورنثوس الثانية 2: 7-11).

كما تكلّم من خلال بطرس محاولاً ثني الرب عن الذهاب إلى الصليب (مرقس 8: 31-33)، كذلك يشجّع المؤمنين أن يستثنوا أنفسهم من عار وآلام حمل الصليب.

إحدى الحِيَل المفضلة لهذا الشرير هي «فرّق تسُد». زرع الخصام والخلاف بين القديسين، عالماً أن «البيت الذي ينقسم على ذاته لا يصمد.» ومن المؤسف أنه كان ناجحا جدا في هذه الإستراتيجية. 

يعمي أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلاّ يشرق عليهم نور إنجيل مجد المسيح ويخلّصهم (كورنثوس الثانية 4:4). يعميهم بالمسلّيات، بالديانة الكاذبة، بالتأجيل وبالكبرياء. يشغلهم بالشعور بدل الحقائق، بأنفسهم بدل المسيح.

وأخيراً فإن إبليس يهاجم مباشرة بعد النصرة الروحية أو اختبار قمة الجبل، عندما يكون خطر الكبرياء شديداً. يفتّش عن نقطة ضعف في دِرعنا، ويصوِّب ناره هناك. 

أفضل دفاع ضد إبليس هو العيش في شركة صافية مع الرب، متسربلين بدرع القداسة الواقي*​


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 9أيلول





«وَلاَ تَتَذَمَّرُوا كَمَا تَذَمَّرَ أَيْضاً أُنَاسٌ مِنْهُمْ فَأَهْلَكَهُمُ الْمُهْلِكُ.» (1كورنثوس 10:10) 

كان بنو إسرائيل متذمّرين مُزمنين بينما كانوا يرتحلون في الصحراء. تذمّروا لقلّة الماء. تذمّروا على الطعام. تذمّروا على قادتهم. عندما أعطاهم الله المنّ من السماء، ضجروا منه واشتاقوا للصراخ، لبصل وثوم مصر.

مع أنه لم توجد أسواق ولا مخازن أحذية في الصحراء، زوّدهم الله بكل احتياجاتهم من المؤونة لمدّة أربعين سنة، وأحذية لا تَبلى. وبدل أن يكونوا شاكرين للتموين العجيب، كان بنو إسرائيل يتذمرون بلا انقطاع.

لم تتغيّر الأزمنة. يتذمّر الناس اليوم على الطقس، درجات الحرارة مرتفعة جداً أو منخفضة جداً، جاف أو رطب. يتذمّرون على الطعام. يتذمّرون على عملهم ورواتبهم، عن البطالة عندما لا يعملون. يجدون أخطاء الحكومة والضرائب، وفي نفس الوقت يطالبون بزيادة العوائد والخدمات. غير سعداء من الآخرين، من سياراتهم، من الخدمة في المطعم. يتذمّرون من أوجاع خفيفة، يتمنّون لو كانوا أطوَل قامة، أو أهزل، أو أجمل. لا يهم الحالة الجيدة التي خلقهم الله بها، يقولون، «ماذا عمل لي مؤخّراً؟»

لا بد وأن هذه تجربة للرب ليكون عنده أناس مثلنا. كان صالحاً معنا، لا يزوّدنا بضروريات الحياة فقط، لكن أيضاً بوسائل الترفيه التي حتى ابنه لم يتمتّع بها عندما كان على الأرض. عندنا الطعام الجيد، الماء النقي، البيوت المريحة، كثرة من الملابس. نتمتّع بالبصر، بالسمع، بالشهية، بالذاكرة وكثير جداً من رحمة الله علينا التي نقبلها كأمور بديهية. يحمينا، يرشدنا، ويحفظنا. وأفضل من كل هذا، أعطانا حياة أبدية بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح. وما الشكر الذي يأخذه منّا؟ في معظم الأحيان لا يسمع سوى كلمات التذمّر.*​


----------



## happy angel (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 10 أيلول



«إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ.» (يوحنا 17:13) 

كل معلّم أو مبشّر بالإيمان المسيحي ينبغي أن يمارس ما يبشّر به. يجب أن يقدّموا للعالم مثالاً حياً للحق. مشيئة الله هي أن يصبح الكلمة جسداً ويحل بشعبه. 

يتأثّر العالم بالأعمال أكثر من تأثّره بالكلام. فقد كتب إدجار جيست، «أُفضّل أن أرى موعظة من أن أسمع واحدة في يوم ما.» أو كما يقال أحياناً، «حياتك صارخة إلاّ أنني لا أستطيع أن أسمع ما تقول.»

قيل عن أحد المبشّرين أنه عندما كان يعظ كان الناس كانوا يتمنّون أن لا يغادر المنبر، لكن عندما كان بعيداً عن المنبر تمنّى الناس ألاّ يعتليه ثانية. 

قال أيرونسايد، «لا شيء يقفل الشفاه كما الحياة.» وفي نفس الموضوع كتب هنري دراموند، «الإنسان رسالة.» وأضاف كارلايل شهادته الشخصية بقوله: «الحياة المقدسة أفضل وسيلة للشهادة عن الله في عالم الواقع. تحمل الكلمات ثقلاً عندما تكون مدعومة من حياة الشخص.» بينما قال ستانلي جونز، «يصير الكلمة جسداً فينا قبل أن يصير قوة من خلالنا.» وعبّر عن هذا أيضاً أوسوالد تشامبرز، «اذا أنا وعظتُ الأمر الصحيح لكن إن كنت لا أحياه فأكون كمَن لا يُخبر الحقيقة عن الله.» 

نعلم أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الكامل فقط في عمل ما يعظ به. لم يوجد أي تناقض بين رسالته وبين حياته. عندما سأله اليهود، «من أنت؟» أجابهم قائلاً، «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ.» (يوحنا 25:8). كانت سيرته مرادفة لكلامه.*​


----------



## happy angel (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 11 أيلول


«طَرِيقُ الْغَادِرِينَ فَأَوْعَرُ.» (أمثال 15:13)



إن كنت بحاجة إلى براهين أن طريق المعتدين صعبة، فما عليك سوى تفحُّص إحدى الصحف بطريقة عشوائية وستجد الكثير من الأمثلة.

عملت هذه التجربة وإليك بعض النتائج:
ألقي القبض في أمريكا الجنوبية على أحد المجرمين النازيين الذين هربوا من الاعتقال لمدة 35 سنة أقدم على الانتحار. الخوف من القضاء ومن احتمال الحكم بالإعدام جعل حياته غير محتملة.

اختطف ثلاثة مسلّحين رجلاً في عمره 74 عاماً تحت تهديد السلاح وقد طالب المختطفون بفدية قدرها90،000$ من ابنه. الإبن معروف كتاجر للمخدرات، هارب من الشرطة ومن موظفي الحكومة.

طُرد أحد أعضاء المجلس النيابي في الولايات المتحدة من المجلس لتسلّمه رشوة مقابل وعد بمنح خدمة سياسية بالمقابل. وحسب الظاهر فإن تجريده من امتيازات المجلس سيكون دائماً.

متمرّدون أفغان يهاجمون القوّات الروسية الغازية. لكن مقال الصحيفة لا يذكر أن الحكومة الأفغانية قد هدمت قبل ذلك الكنيسة المسيحية الوحيدة في البلاد. هل يمكن أن يكون الغزو الروسي عقوبة إلهية؟

اعلن ضابط شرطة كذباً أن سيارته قد سرقت. وأَمَلَ في تلقّي ثمنها من وكالة التأمين. كان يُعتبر ضابطاً ممّيزاً وكان من الممكن أن يرقّى إلى منصب رئيس الشرطة في يوم ما. والآن فقد طُرد من الخِدمة ويَنتظر تحقيقاُ في الجريمة.

نُجرَّب أحياناً، مثل كاتب المزامير، بأن نحسد الشرّير. يبدو أن العالم كُنز لهم وكل الأمور تعمل لصالحهم. لكننا ننسى أنهم سيحصدون حتماً ثمر الذنوب والعار والخوف من الفضيحة. وكثيراً ما يقعون ضحايا للابتزاز. يخافون على حياتهم وحياة أفراد عائلاتهم. يضطرون إلى استخدام أفضل وأبهظ أجهزة الحماية سعراً. يواجهون احتمال القبض عليهم، يتحمّلون تكاليف القضاء المرتفعة والغرامات وحتى السجن. تصبح الحياة كابوساً بدلاً من حلم كما كانوا يتمنّون.

أحد الرجال الذين تعلموا الدرس باقتناع كبير قال للواعظ سام جونز، أعرف عدداً واحداً في الكتاب المقدس وأعلم أنه حق، «طَرِيقُ الْغَادِرِينَ فَأَوْعَرُ» لقد تعلّم الدرس الصعب بأن عقاب الخطية المنطوب بداخلها لا يمكن الهروب منه وغير سارّ. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 12 أيلول



«كُونُوا شَاكِرِينَ.» (كولوسي 15:3)

القلب الشاكر يضيف تألُّقاً لكل الحياة. بعد انتهاء تناول الطعام، قال أحد الأولاد، «كانت هذه وجبة ممتازة يا أمي» هذه الملاحظة خلقت إحساساً جديداً بالدفء في بيت يتّصف بالسعادة.

كثيراً ما نفشل في التعبير عن شُكرنا. شفى الرب يسوع عشرة بُرُص، لكن واحداً فقط رجع ليقدّم شُكره، وكان هذا سامريّاً (لوقا 17:17). نتعلّم درسَين. الشكر نادر في عالم الإنسان الساقط. وعندما يأتي، يكون صادراً من المصدر الذي قلّما نتوقّعه.

يسهل علينا الشعور بالحزن عندما نبدي وداً للآخرين ولا يكون عندهم بعض اللياقة ليقولوا «شكراً». وبنفس الفكر يجب أن ندرك كيف يشعر الآخرون عندما نفشل في التعبير عن شكرنا لأعمال حسنة تجاهنا.

تصفحاً سطحياً للكتاب المقدس يُظهر لنا أنه مليء بالحضّ والأمثلة على الشكر لِلّه. عندنا الكثير الذي ينبغي أن نشكر الله لأجله، لا يمكننا أن نعدّد كل هذه الأشياء. يجب أن تكون حياتنا مزمور حمد للرب.

شكري لآلاف وربوات من العطايا الثمينة، ليفرح القلب بمذاق هذه العطايا ويسر بها.

يجب أن ننمي عادة التعبير عن الشكر، الواحد للآخر. مصافحة دافئة، مكالمة هاتفية أو رسالة تجلب فرحاً عظيماً. تسلّم طبيب متقدّم بالسن رسالة شكر ومبلغاً من المال من أحد مرضاه. وقد حفظ تلك الرسالة بين ممتلكاته الثمينة إذ كانت الرسالة الأولى التي تسلّمها في حياته.

ينبغي أن نعجل في التعبير عن شكرنا للهدايا، للضيافة، لاستعارة بعض الأدوات أو الآلات، لمساعدة في مشروع عمل، لكل عمل ودّ وخدمة أُظهِرت لنا.

المشكلة الأساسية هي أننا نرى هذه كأمور بديهية. أو أننا غير منضبطين بما فيه الكفاية لنجلس ونخط رسالة. في هذه الحالة يجب أن نعمل بجد على عادة الشكر، نطوّر إدراكاً لكل ما ينبغي أن نشكر من أجله، ثم ندرّب أنفسنا للتعبير عن شكرنا لهذه الأشياء حالاً. السرعة في التعبير تضاعف الشكران.*​


----------



## happy angel (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 13 أيلول





«لَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ أنَّ جِلْدَ وَجْهِهِ صَارَ يَلْمَعُ مِنْ كَلامِ الرَّبِّ مَعَهُ» (خروج 29:34) 



عندما نزل موسى من جبل سيناء حاملاً لوحي حجر الوصايا العشر كان هنالك مشهدان ممّيزان. أوّلاً، كان وجهه يلمع. كان في محضر الله الذي كشف عن ذاته بسحابة مجد بهي ساطع تُعرف باسم شكينا. كان لمعان وجه موسى بمثابة وهج مستعار. بعد الحديث مع الرب، بعد تسلّم الوصايا حمل معه شيئاً من روعة وتألّق المجد. كان اختبار تغيّر في المنظر.

المشهد الآني كان أن موسى لم يكن يعلم بأن وجهه لامع. لم يكن مدركاً بتاتاً من هذه الظاهرة الفريدة الجميلة التي حملها معه من شركته مع الرب. ويقول ف. ب. ماير أن ذاك كان تتويج المجد لذلك التغيير-الذي لم يكن موسى مدركاً له.

وبطريقة ما يمكن أن يكون اختبار موسى لنا أيضاً. عندما نقضي وقتاً في محضر الرب يظهر علينا التغيير. يظهر على وجوهنا، لأن هناك علاقة مباشرة بين الروحانية وبين الجسدية. لكنني لا أشدّد على الجسدية، لأن بعض أعضاء الفِرق يلبسون وجوهاً رؤوفة. الأمر المهم هو العلاقة مع الرب الذي يغيّر الشخص أخلاقياً وروحياً. وهذا ما يعلّمه بولس الرسول في كورنثوس الثانية 18:3، «وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً نَاظِرِينَ مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ بِوَجْهٍ مَكْشُوفٍ، كَمَا فِي مِرْآةٍ، نَتَغَيَّرُ إِلَى تِلْكَ الصُّورَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مِنْ مَجْدٍ إِلَى مَجْدٍ، كَمَا مِنَ الرَّبِّ الرُّوحِ.» 
لكن ذاك المجد الذي يتوّج التغيير لا نعيه بأنفسنا. لكن الغير يرونه. يعرفون أننا مكثنا مع يسوع. لكن التغيير مخفى عن أعيننا نحن.

كيف يمكن أننا لا نعي البهجة الساطعة على بشرة وجوهنا؟ والسبب هو أنه كلما اقتربنا من الرب يزداد وَعْينا لطبيعتنا الخاطئة ولعدم استحقاقنا ولحقارتنا. في مجد محضره نشعر بمقت أنفسنا وبندامة عميقة.

إن نكن واعين لإشعاعنا ربما نُصاب بالكبرياء فينقلب الإشعاع إلى بغض لأن الكبرياء هي بغيضة. 

لذلك كان ظرفاً مباركاً لأولئك الذين كانوا على الجبل مع الرب ويحملون ذاك النور المستعار ألاّ يعوا أن بشرة وجوههم تسطع بالنور. *​


----------



## happy angel (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء 14 أيلول



«حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ، إِنَّهُ لاَ يَلْحَقُكِ إِثْمٌ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ.» (صموئيل الأول 10:28)



 في بداية مُلكه أصدر شاول أوامره للقضاء على جميع العرّافين والسحرة. لكن الأمور ساءت في حياته الشخصية والعلنيّة. بعد موت صموئيل تجمّع الفلسطينيون لمقاتلة جيش شاول في الجلبوع. عندما لم يتمكّن من سماع كلمة من الرب، استشار عرّافة من عين دور. فذكّرته بخوفها من الحكم الذي أصدره للقضاء على جميع العرّافين في البلاد. فعندها، أكّد لها شاول، «حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ، إِنَّهُ لاَ يَلْحَقُكِ إِثْمٌ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ» (صموئيل الأول 10:28).

الدرس من هذا الحدث واضح. يميل الناس إلى إطاعة الرب ما دام ذلك يناسبهم. وعندما لا يناسبهم، يخترعون الأعذار ليعملوا ما يريدون.

هل قلت «هم»؟ ربما ينبغي أن أقول «نحن». نميل جميعنا إلى تجنّب الكتاب، نعوّجه، أو نفسّره بطريقة تلائم عدم رغبتنا في الطاعة. 

فمثلاً هنالك تعليمات بسيطة حول دَور المرأة في الكنيسة. لكن يبدو أنها تتعارض مع حركة تحرّر المرأة الحالية.

فما العمل؟ نقول أن هذه الوصايا كان أساسها حضارة تلك الأيام ولا تنطبق علينا اليوم. فطبعاً، حين نعترف بهذا المبدأ، نستطيع أن نتخلّص من كل شيء في الكتاب المقدس.

أحياناً تصدمنا بعض أقوال الرب يسوع فيما يختص بشروط التلمذة. حين نشعر أن المطالب كثيرة، نقول، «لم يقصد يسوع أننا يجب أن نعمل هكذا بل أن نكون مستعدّين للقيام به.» نخدع أنفسنا بأننا مستعدّون بينما في الواقع لا نرغب أبداً في العمل.

نشدّد المطالبة بتأديب المعتدين بحسب المطالب القاسية في الكلمة. لكن عندما يكون المعتدي أحد أقربائنا أو أصدقائنا، نُصرّ على تخفيف الطلبات أو حتّى التغاضي عنها كلياً.

أداة أخرى نستخدمها لتصنيف وصايا الإنجيل: «مهم» أو «غير مهم». تلك التي تقع تحت صيغة «غير مهم» يمكن تجاهلها أو هذا ما نقنع به أنفسنا.

في كل هذه الإستنتاجات المغلوطة نكون في الواقع نحرّف الكتاب لتدميرنا. يريدنا الله أن نطيع كلمته سواء كان ذلك يناسبنا أو لا. هذه هي طريق البركة. *​


----------



## happy angel (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 15 أيلول



«لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ.» (رومية 21:12) 

لو كتب هذا العدد رجال دون وحي إلهي لكنّا نقرأ، «لا تعطي مجالاً لأحد أن يدوس عليك. رد عليهم بجرعة من دوائهم.» يفكّر العالم بالمعاملة بالمثل والانتقام.

لكننا نتعلّم درساً مختلفاً في مدرسة يسوع. ينبغي ألاّ نسمح لأنفسنا أن يغلبنا الشر. بل نستعمل الخير لنغلب الشر.

تقدّم إحدى القصص عن فرنسيس العسيسي مثلاً عن هذه النقطة. بينما كان لا يزال صبيًّا صغيراً يلعب في جوار بيته اكتشف أن هناك صدى لصوته عندما كان يصرخ. وكان هذا اختباره الأول في الصدى. فابتدأ يجري التجارب. صاح، «أكرهك.» فرجعت الرسالة اليه، «أكرهك.» رفع صوته صائحاً، «أكرهك.» عادت الكلمات إليه بقوة أكثر، «أكرهك.» في المرة الثالثة صرخ بكل قوّته «أكرهك» وعادت الكلمات اليه بلهجة شديدة «أكرهك.» كان هذا كل ما استطاع تحمّله. عاد راكضاً إلى بيته يشهق بالبكاء. سمعت والدته صوت بكائه في ساحة البيت وسألته، «ما الأمر يا عزيزي؟» أجاب، «هنالك صبي صغير يكرهني.» فكّرت للحظة ثم قالت، «سأقول لك ما يجب أن تعمل. أخرج إلى هناك وقل لهذا الصبي أنك تحبّه.»

وهكذا أسرع الصبي خارجاً وصاح «أحبك.» وبكل تأكيد عادت الكلمات إليه واضحة جليّة، «أحبك.» صاح ثانية بصوت أشد، «أحبك» وثانية سمع الجواب «أحبك.» وفي المرة الثالثة صاح بصوت ينم عن الإخلاص، «أحبك» فعادت الكلمات إليه رقيقة، «أحبك.»

بينما أكتب هذه الكلمات هنالك أناس في كل العالم يصرخون الواحد على الآخر»أكرهك» ويتساءلون لِمَ يزداد التوّتر. يعبّر العديد من الشعوب عن كرههم لشعوب أخرى. جماعات دينية مشغولة بالحروبات فيما بينها. أجناس بشرية تجاهد ضد بعضها. الجيران يتقاتلون مع بعضهم البعض. بيوت تتمزّق بالشجار والمرارة. يسمح هؤلاء الناس لأنفسهم أن يهزمهم الشر لأن الكراهية تولد كراهية. لو يغيرّوا من سياساتهم بمقابلة الشر بالمحبة فيغلبون الشر بالخير. فيكتشفوا أن المحبة تولد المحبة. *​


----------



## happy angel (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية




الجمعه 16 أيلول




«أَدِّبِ ابْنَكَ لأَنَّ فِيهِ رَجَاءً وَلَكِنْ عَلَى إِمَاتَتِهِ لاَ تَحْمِلْ نَفْسَكَ.» (أمثال 18:19) 


نعيش في مجتمع متساهل وخاصة في ما يتعلّق بتربية الأولاد حيث يصغي الآباء لنصائح الأخصّائيين النفسانيين والإجتماعيّين بدل إطاعة تعاليم كلمة الله. الكثير من البالغين الذين أدّبهم والديهم بشدّة يصّرون على منح أولادهم الحرية والتعبير عن أنفسهم. ما هي النتائج؟

تربّى هؤلاء الأولاد دون إحساس بالأمان. لا يتطابقون مع المجتمع. يجدون التعايش مع المشاكل والصعوبات أمراً صعباً ويفتّشون عن الحلول في المخدّرات والمسكرات. سنوات من التأديب كانت كافية لتسهل بقية الحياة عليهم.

فلا عجب إن يحيوا عيشة غير منضبطة. مظهرهم الشخصي، مسكنهم، عاداتهم الشخصية تكشف إهمالهم واختلال تفكيرهم.

يكتفون بما هو دون الوسط أو أدنى. ينقصهم الدوافع للتميّز بالرياضة، أو الموسيقى أو الفنون، أو العمل أو في حقول أخرى من الحياة.

ينفر أولاد كهؤلاء من والديهم. يعتقد هؤلاء الآباء أنهم سيكسبون حب أولادهم الميت عندما يمتنعون عن معاقبتهم. وبدلاً من ذلك يظفرون بكراهية أولادهم لهم. ثورتهم على والديهم تمتد إلى نواح أخرى من الحياة- المدرسة، العمل والحكومة. لو كسر الوالدون إرادتهم باكراً في حياتهم، لسهّلوا على أولادهم الخضوع لمجالات الحياة العادية.

تمتد الثورة على القِيَم الأخلاقية التي وضعها الكتاب. يهزأ الثوّار الشباب بالوصايا الإلهية بما يختص بالطهارة ويتركون الحبل على غاربه لأنفسهم ويحيون حياة طائشة. يظهرون اشمئزازاً لكل ما هو صالح ومحبة لكل ما هو غير طبيعي، فاحش أو شائن. 

وأخيراً، فإن الآباء الذين يفشلون في كسر إرادة أولادهم بواسطة التأديب يجعلون خلاص أولادهم صعباً. التجديد يتضمّن انكسار الإرادة المتمردّة ضد حكم الله. ولهذا تقول سوزان ويسلي، «الوالد الذي ينجح في إخضاع الإرادة في ولده يعمل مع الله في تجديد وخلاص الروح. الوالد الذي لا يمارسها يعمل عمل إبليس، يجعل الديانة غير عملية، والخلاص صعب المنال. ويعمل كل ما فيه كذباً يلعن ولده، نفساً وجسداً وللأبد». *​


----------



## happy angel (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 17 أيلول



«يَجْعَلَ الْجَمِيعَ: الصِّغَارَ وَالْكِبَارَ، وَالأَغْنِيَاءَ وَالْفُقَرَاءَ، وَالأَحْرَارَ وَالْعَبِيدَ، تُصْنَعُ لَهُمْ سِمَةٌ عَلَى يَدِهِمِ الْيُمْنَى أَوْ عَلَى جِبْهَتِهِمْ، وَأَنْ لاَ يَقْدِرَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَ أَوْ يَبِيعَ إِلَّا مَنْ ل (رؤيا 16:13-17) 


سمة الوحش! سيظهر أيام الضيقة العظيمة حاكم شرّير يأمر الناس جميعاً ليضعوا سمة على جباههم أو على يدهم اليمنى. وكل من يرفض ذلك يقع تحت غضب الوحش. وكل من يخضع يقع عليه غضب الله. كل الذين يرفضون سيملكون مع المسيح في مجده الألفي. والذين يخضعون سيتعذّبون في النار والكبريت في حضرة الملائكة المقدّسين وفي محضر الحمل.

بينما نقرأ هذا، نشعر أننا منفصلين عنه تماماً، ونحن عالمين أن هذا للمستقبل ومؤمنين أن الكنيسة ستنتطلق إلى السماء في تلك الأثناء. ولكن هنالك إحساس بأن سمة الوحش معنا الآن. هنالك أوقات في الحياة عندما نكون مضطرّين لنختار ما بين الوفاء لِلّه وبين السجود لنظام مُناهض لِلّه.

هنالك أوقات، لنحصل على وظيفة مثلاً، يُطلب منّا الموافقة على شروط تبدو بوضوح متعارضة مع المبادئ الإلهية. من السهل تبرير هكذا أمر في وقت كهذا. إن لا نعمل لا نقدر على تحصيل القوت لعائلتنا. ولا نتمكّن من البقاء اذا لم نحصل على الطعام. ينبغي أن نحيا، أليس كذلك؟ وتحت الأعذار الزائفة هذه نوافق على الطلبات. وفي الواقع، نضع سمة الوحش.

مهما يهدّد نقص غذائنا أو استمرار بقائنا ونقع في خوف ونحاول أن نضحّي بكل شيء تقريباً لنتجنّب ذاك التهديد. يستعمل البشر نفس الحجج لتبرير عبادة الأصنام أثناء الضيقة العظيمة وهي نفسها التي نستعملها في وقتنا الحاضر عندما نضطر للاختيار ما بين حق الله وبين حياتنا.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يعوضك يا غاليتى ​*


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يعوضك يا غاليتى ​*



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 18 أيلول


«حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ، إِنَّهُ لاَ يَلْحَقُكِ إِثْمٌ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ.» (صموئيل الأول 10:28) 

في بداية مُلكه أصدر شاول أوامره للقضاء على جميع العرّافين والسحرة. لكن الأمور ساءت في حياته الشخصية والعلنيّة. بعد موت صموئيل تجمّع الفلسطينيون لمقاتلة جيش شاول في الجلبوع. عندما لم يتمكّن من سماع كلمة من الرب، استشار عرّافة من عين دور. فذكّرته بخوفها من الحكم الذي أصدره للقضاء على جميع العرّافين في البلاد. فعندها، أكّد لها شاول، «حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ، إِنَّهُ لاَ يَلْحَقُكِ إِثْمٌ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ» (صموئيل الأول 10:28).

الدرس من هذا الحدث واضح. يميل الناس إلى إطاعة الرب ما دام ذلك يناسبهم. وعندما لا يناسبهم، يخترعون الأعذار ليعملوا ما يريدون.

هل قلت «هم»؟ ربما ينبغي أن أقول «نحن». نميل جميعنا إلى تجنّب الكتاب، نعوّجه، أو نفسّره بطريقة تلائم عدم رغبتنا في الطاعة. 

فمثلاً هنالك تعليمات بسيطة حول دَور المرأة في الكنيسة. لكن يبدو أنها تتعارض مع حركة تحرّر المرأة الحالية.

فما العمل؟ نقول أن هذه الوصايا كان أساسها حضارة تلك الأيام ولا تنطبق علينا اليوم. فطبعاً، حين نعترف بهذا المبدأ، نستطيع أن نتخلّص من كل شيء في الكتاب المقدس.

أحياناً تصدمنا بعض أقوال الرب يسوع فيما يختص بشروط التلمذة. حين نشعر أن المطالب كثيرة، نقول، «لم يقصد يسوع أننا يجب أن نعمل هكذا بل أن نكون مستعدّين للقيام به.» نخدع أنفسنا بأننا مستعدّون بينما في الواقع لا نرغب أبداً في العمل.

نشدّد المطالبة بتأديب المعتدين بحسب المطالب القاسية في الكلمة. لكن عندما يكون المعتدي أحد أقربائنا أو أصدقائنا، نُصرّ على تخفيف الطلبات أو حتّى التغاضي عنها كلياً.

أداة أخرى نستخدمها لتصنيف وصايا الإنجيل: «مهم» أو «غير مهم». تلك التي تقع تحت صيغة «غير مهم» يمكن تجاهلها أو هذا ما نقنع به أنفسنا.

في كل هذه الإستنتاجات المغلوطة نكون في الواقع نحرّف الكتاب لتدميرنا. يريدنا الله أن نطيع كلمته سواء كان ذلك يناسبنا أو لا. هذه هي طريق البركة. *​


----------



## happy angel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 19 أيلول




«لأَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ إِذْ كُنَّا بَعْدُ ضُعَفَاءَ مَاتَ فِي الْوَقْتِ الْمُعَيَّنِ لأَجْلِ الْفُجَّارِ.» (رومية 6:5)


 لم يأت المسيح ليدعو الأبرار ولا ليموت لأجل الصالحين. لم يكن ذهابه إلى الصليب لأجل المستقيمين، المحترمين أو المهذّبين. مات لأجل الأشرار. 

طبعاً نظرة الله هي أن كل البشرية أشرار. وُلدنا جميعاً بالخطية وتَشكَّلنا بالإثم. ومثل غنم ضللنا وسار كل منا في طريقه. نحن في نظر الله الطاهر فاسدو الأخلاق، نجسون ومتمرّدون. أفضل جهودنا لعمل الصلاح تشبه خرقاً ممزّقة.

 تكمن المشكلة في أن معظم الناس ليسوا على استعداد للاعتراف أنهم أشرار. يقارنون أنفسهم بالعناصر الإجرامية في المجتمع، ويتخيّلون أنهم مناسبون للسماء. يشبهون سيدة طبقة راقية التي تتباهى بنفسها باندماجها الإجتماعي والتبرّع للأعمال الحسنة. عندما شهد لها أحد المؤمنين قالت أنها لا تشعر بالحاجة للخلاص، إذ أن أعمالها الحسنة كانت كافية. ذكّرته أنها كانت عضوة في الكنيسة وأنها تنحدر من عائلة مسيحية. تناول المؤمن قطعة ورق وكتب عليها «شرّيرة» بأحرف كبيرة، ثم توجّه إليها وسأل، «هل تسمحين لي أن أعلّق قصاصة الورق هذه على قميصك؟» وعندما قرأت ما كتب عليها احتجّت قائلة، «طبعاً لا أسمح. لن أسمح لأحد أن يدعوني شرّيرة.» فشرح لها أنها برفضها الإعتراف بكونها خاطئة، ضالة وحالتها التي بلا رجاء تكون قد قطعت أملها في نعمة الخلاص التي بعمل المسيح. اذا كانت لا تعترف أنها شرّيرة، فلّم يكن موت المسيح لأجلها. إن لم تكن ضالّة فلا يمكنها الخلاص. إن كانت بصحة جيدة فلا حاجة بها للطبيب العظيم.

أقيمت في أحد الأيام حفلة خاصة في مدرّج مدني كبير. كان الحفل للأولاد المكفوفين، المشلولين أو المعاقين. جاء الأطفال على كراسي المقعدين، أو يتكئون على عكازاتهم أو يمسكون أيدي مرشديهم. بينما كان الإحتفال جارياً وجد أحد الحرّاس صبياً صغيراً جالساً على سلّم الدخول يبكي.

«لماذا تبكي؟» سأل الصبي برفق «لأنهم لا يسمحون لي بالدخول» «لماذا لا يسمحون لك بالدخول؟»
ابتدأ الصبي بالبكاء الشديد، «لأنني سليم الجسم»

هكذا هي الحال في احتفال الإنجيل. إن كنت سليماً فلا يمكنك الدخول. لكي تحصل على الإذن بالدخول ينبغي أن تثبت أنك خاطيء. يجب أن تعترف أنك شرّير. مات المسيح لأجل الأشرار. وكما قال روبرت مونجر، «الكنيسة هي المؤسّسة الوحيدة في العالم حيث شروط الإنتساب تتطلّب عدم استحقاق المرشّح.» *​


----------



## happy angel (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين  20أيلول





«لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ عَادِلٌ وَيُحِبُّ الْعَدْلَ.» (مزمور7:11)


الرب نفسه عادل ويحب أن يرى شعبه يمارس سبل العدل. يُسر عندما يقوم المؤمنون باختيار ما هو متوافق مع القانون الأخلاقي الإلهي.

لكن ليس دائما ما يَسهُل ذلك في عالم كعالمنا. نقع دائماً في تجارب تشدّنا للتساهل في مجالات الأخلاق والتصرفات. بعض هذه التجارب صريحة، وبعضها باِلغواية. يتطلّب الأمر قوة تمييز وثبات ليسلك الشخص في خط مستقيم.

الرشوة والردّ العنيف شكلان من عدم العدالة. وكذلك الهدايا التي تقدّم لوكلاء المشتريات لكسب حكمه- من الخطأ دفع مبالغ بصكّات لا رصيد لها على أمل إيداع بعض المال قبل صرف الصكّات. غير قانوني إرفاق رسالة في طرد بريد دون دفع تكاليف الرسالة. ونوع من الخداع أيضاً أن تقول لزميل لك أن مدير العمل غير موجود بينما هو جالس في المكتب المجاور. عدم الأمانة في وقت مكان العمل أو في حساب المصاريف وخلطها بالمصاريف الشخصية التي لا علاقة لها بالعمل. وهنالك طبعاً ممارسة إخفاء بعض المدخول عن مصلحة الضرائب بشتّى الطرق. وباء الإحتيال على شركات التأمين قد وصل إلى نِسب كبيرة. المماطلة في العمل أو العمل دون المستوى. إحدى الإساءات المتكرّرة هي استغلال وقت صاحب العمل للقيام بأعمال شخصية دون الإستئذان. ليس عدلا أن تساند ذويك أو أصدقائك عندما يكونوا على خطأ. هذا يدل على حب ليس في محلّه وولاء زائف. نخدم العدالة عندما نقف مع الحق ضد الباطل، دون أخذ شخصية المذنب بعين الإعتبار.

وكذلك من الخطأ الوقوف إلى جانب شخص محروم بدعوى أن أحداً ينبغي أن يصادق المتعدّي. ينجح هذا العمل في خلق انقسامات في الكنيسة وقساوة قلب المعتدي والاستمرار في شّره. وأخيراً، ليس من الصحيح أبداً أن يتحّمل شخص نفسه التوبيخ على عمل لم يقم به.

هنالك أشخاص محبّون للسلام ومستعدّون أن يحتمّلوا التوبيخ عندما يرفض المذنب الإعتراف بذنبه. لا يمكن أن يعم السلام على حساب التضحية بالحق. 
تشجّع أيها الأخ، لا تتعثّر،
مع أن الطريق مظلم كسواد الليل،
هنالك نجم يرشد المتّضع، 
«اتّكل على الرب واعمل الصواب.»​*​


----------



## happy angel (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 21أيلول




«ادْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! (متى 13:7، 14) 



عندما تنظر إلى عالم الدين اليوم تجد العديد من الديانات، الطوائف والفِرق. ولكن هنالك ديانتان فقط كما يقترح النص لهذا اليوم. على ناحية واحدة الباب الواسع والرحب الذي يؤدّي إلى الهلاك. وعلى الناحية الثانية الباب الضيّق والطريق الكرب الذي يسير فيه القلائل ويؤدّي إلى الحياة. من الممكن تصنيف جميع الديانات تحت هذا الباب أو ذاك. الصفة التي تفرّق بين الإثنين هي: تقول الواحدة ما يجب على الإنسان أن يعمل لينال الخلاص أو ليستحق الخلاص، ويقول الآخر ما عمله الله ليدبّر الخلاص للإنسان.

الإيمان المسيحي الحقيقي فريد في دعوته ليقبل الناس حياة أبدية كعطية عن طريق الإيمان. جميع الديانات الأخرى تقول أن الإنسان يجب أن يحصل على خلاصه بالأعمال أو بالأخلاق. يخبرنا الإنجيل كيف تممّ المسيح العمل الضروري لفدائنا. الديانات الأخرى تخبر الناس ما ينبغي أن يعملوا ليفتدوا أنفسهم. الفرق هو ما بين العمل وما قد عُمل.

الفكرة المنتشرة هي أن الصالحين يذهبون إلى السماء والأشرار إلى جهنم. لكن الكتاب المقدس يعلّم أنه لا يوجد مَن هو صالح، وكل من يذهب إلى السماء هم الخطاة الذين خلصوا بنعمة الله. إنجيل المسيح يلغي التفاخر، يقول للإنسان أنه لا يمكنه أن يقوم بأية أعمال تجعله مستحقّاً أن يكسب نعمة لأنه ميت بالخطايا والآثام. جميع الديانات الأخرى تغذّي كبرياء الإنسان بالإشارة إلى أن هناك ما يمكنه أن يعمل ليخلّص نفسه أو ليساهم في خلاصه.

جميع الديانات الكاذبة هي «طريق تظهر للإنسان مستقيمة «لكنها أيضاً هي الطُرق التي تنتهي بالموت (أمثال12:14). الخلاص بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح يبدو «سهلاً» للإنسان لكن هذه هي الطريق التي تؤدّي إلى الحياة. في الديانات الكاذبة يسوع لا شيء أو فقط شيئ ما. في الإيمان المسيحي الحقيقي يسوع هو كل شيء.

لا يوجد في الديانات الأخرى تأكيد حقيقي على الخلاص لأن الشخص لا يعرف أبداً إن عمل ما يكفي من الأعمال الصالحة أو من الأنواع الصحيحة. يستطيع المؤمن بيسوع أن يعرف أنه مخلّص لأن الخلاص لا يعتمد على أعماله لكن على أعمال المسيح لأجله.

ديانتان فقط- الواحدة ديانة نواميس والأخرى ديانة نعمة. الواحدة بالأعمال، الأخرى بالإيمان. الواحدة بالعمل، الأخرى بالإيمان. الواحدة بالمحاولة، الأخرى بالثقة. تؤدّي الأولى إلى الدينونة والموت والثانية إلى التبرير والحياة. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء 22 أيلول



«غَيْرَ مُهْتَمِّينَ بِالأُمُورِ الْعَالِيَةِ بَلْ مُنْقَادِينَ إِلَى الْمُتَّضِعِينَ» (رومية 16:12) 


هنالك ميل طبيعي للرغبة في معاشرة الطبقة العالية. تكمن في قلب كل إنسان رغبة شديدة لمرافقة أصحاب المراتب العالية، الأغنياء والطبقة الأرستقراطية. ولذلك كانت وصية بولس في رومية 16:12 لتمحو هذا الميل الطبيعي. وكأنه يقول: لا تكونوا متكبرّين بل مستعدّين لمعاشرة مَن هم في طبقة وضيعة. لا توجد طبقة منبوذين في الكنيسة. يجب على المؤمنين أن يحيوا مترفّعين عن التمييز الطبقي.

القصة التالية عن فريد إليوت تمثّل هذا القول. كان في صباح أحد الأيام يقود تأملاً على طاولة الفطور عندما سمع صوت جلبة في ساحة الدار. عرف أن جامعي النفايات قد وصلوا. فوضع الكتاب المقدس على الطاولة، توجّه إلى النافذة، فتحها، وحياً عمّال النظافة بتحيّة جميلة ثم عاد إلى المائدة ليستمر في التأملات الكتابية. فكانت تحيّة عمّال النظافة بالنسبة له مقدّسة بقدر قراءة كتابه المقدس.

خادم آخر عمل حرفياً بما نص عليه هذا العدد هو جاك ويرتزن الذي عقد معسكراً كتابياً كل صيف على شاطيء إحدى البحيرات في نيويورك. في أحد مؤتمرات الكبار حضر مشترك يعاني من إعاقة جسدية شديدة. لا يستطيع السيطرة على عضلات فمه فلم يكن قادراً على ابتلاع كل طعامه. رجع الكثير منه وسقط على صحيفة غطى بها صدره وحضنه. لم يكن المنظر مساعداً على الأكل الهني ولذلك اعتاد أن يجلس وحيداً على مائدة الطعام.

وكان جاك ويرتزن وبسبب ضغوط العمل يصل متأخراً إلى قاعة الطعام. وحالماً كان يظهر على المدخل كان الضيوف يلوّحون له يومئون له بالجلوس على موائدهم. لكنه لم يفعل ذلك أبداً. فكان يتوجّه دائماً إلى المائدة التي يجلس عليها ضيف وحيد. لقد انقاد إلى المتّضعين.

شاهد أحدهم قائداً للجيش وكان مسيحياً يتكلّم إلى امرأة مسنّة وفقيرة. احتج عليه زملاء له قائلين، «ينبغي أن تأخذ رتبتك بعين الإعتبار.» فأجابهم القائد، «ماذا لو اعتبر مخلّصناً رتبته»؟

يذكّرنا روبرت بيرنز في إحدى قصائده أنه بالرغم من اتضاع مركزه في العالم فإن الإنسان إنسان في كل الأحوال. يقول أن كل إنسان ذو فكر مستقل يستطيع أن يضحك من عرض مهرّج في ملابس حريرية. 
عندما نتذكّر أن مخلّصنا تنازل إلينا في أوضع حالاتنا، فمن غير المعقول أن نمتنع نحن من ذاك العمل مع الآخرين. *​


----------



## happy angel (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 23 أيلول


«فِي مَجْلِسِهِمَا لا تَدْخُلُ نَفْسِي» (تكوين 6:49) 


ذُكرت هذه الكلمات ضمن بركة يعقوب لأبنائه. عندما تذكّر القسوة التي أظهرها ولداه شمعون ولاوي نحو رجال شكيم قال، «في مجلسهما (سرّهما) لا تدخل نفسي.»

اريد أن استعير هذه الكلمات واستعملها في معنى أوسع. هنالك أسرار مرتبطة بالخطية التي من المفضّل أن لا نعرفها أبداً. 

تأتي الخطية بأجمل وجه لها وتقول لنا أننا لا يمكن أن نحصل على السعادة إلى أن ندخل أسرارها. تعرض علينا الإثارة، اللذّة الجسدية، المبالغة العاطفية والغواية من المجهول.

كثير من الناس وخاصة أولئك الذين عاشوا حياة محميّة، يتأثّرون بنداءات كهذه. يشعرون أنه قد فاتتهم المسرّات الحقيقية. ويعتبرون أنفسهم محرومين. ويعتقدون أنهم لن يتمتّعوا ما لم يتذوّقوا من العالم.

لكن المشكلة هي أن الخطية لا تأتي لوحدها. ترافقها أخطار ونتائج دائمة. عندما نختبر أية خطية للمرّة الأولى، نقع في فيض من الألم والندم. 

الإستسلام للتجربة يقلّل من مقدرتنا على مقاومة الخطية. فبعد أن نقترف خطية ما، يسهل اقترافها في المرّة التالية. وسريعاً نصبح خبراء في الخطية بل ونصبح عبيداً للخطية مقيّدين بسلاسل العادة. 

في اللحظة التي بها نستسلم للتجربة، تنفتح أعيُننا على الإحساس بالذنب وما لم نحسّ به مُسبقاً. مسّرة كسر ناموس الخطية يُتبع بإحساس رهيب بالعري الأخلاقي. صحيح أنه يمكن الإعتراف بالخطية والمغفرة، لكن تبقى على مدى الحياة الخجل من التقاء الشركاء السابقين في التعدّي. هنالك وخز الذاكرة كل ما نزور مكان ارتكاب الحماقة. هنالك مناسبات لا نرغب بها، عندما تلمع أمامنا الحادثة خلال أقدس لحظاتنا-عندها تنبض أجسادنا وتئن شفاهنا.

إن اختبار مغفرة الله لهذه الخطايا مُمتع، لكن الأفضل أن لا تدخل إلى أسرارها من البداية. ما يبدو كسر جذّاب يتّضح أنه كابوس. تتحوُل المسرّة إلى رعب، ولحظة هوى إلى ندم طول الحياة
في ساعة التجربة، ينبغي أن يكون ردّنا، «يا نفسي، لا تدخلي في مجلسها (سره).»*​


----------



## happy angel (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 24 أيلول


«بَارَكَنِي الرَّبُّ بِسَبَبِكَ» (تكوين 27:30) 


تعلّم لابان بالتجربة أن الرب باركه إكراماً ليعقوب. تعلّم درساً قيّماً. التجربة أعظم معلّم.

أتعجّب من الطريقة التي تساعدنا فيها التجربة لفهم آيات من الكتاب المقدس. ممكن أن نعرف الآيات عقلياً، لكن عندما نمر في اختبار جديد، تصبح الآيات فعّالة. تبدو كأنها لافتة منيرة. يغمرنا تقدير جديد لها.

قالت زوجة مارتن لوثر أنها لم تكن قد فهمت معاني بعض آيات المزامير لو لم يدخلها الرب في ضيقات.

عندما كان دانيال سميث وزوجته مرسلين في الصين، حفرت عصابة من اللصوص ثقباً في أحد جدران بيتهما في إحدى الليالي. وبينما كانا يغطاّن في النوم، أفرغ اللصوص الأدراج والخزائن. فلو لم ينَم المرسَلان نوماً عميقاً لكانا قد قُتلا. وفيما بعد، قال السيد سميث يصف الحادث، لم أفهم أبداً حبقوق 3: 18،17 حتى ذلك الصباح. «فَمَعَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُزْهِرُ التِّينُ وَلاَ يَكُونُ حَمْلٌ فِي الْكُرُومِ يَكْذِبُ عَمَلُ الزَّيْتُونَةِ وَالْحُقُولُ لاَ تَصْنَعُ طَعَاماً. يَنْقَطِعُ الْغَنَمُ مِنَ الْحَظِيرَةِ وَلاَ بَقَرَ فِي الْمَذَاوِدِ فَإِنِّي أَبْتَهِجُ بِالرَّبِّ وَأَفْرَحُ بِإِلَهِ خَلاَصِي.» ومعناه أنك لا تستطيع أن تدخل إلى فرح حبقوق في الكارثة ما لم تجرّب نوع الخسارة التي يصفها.

عندما كانت السيدة كوري تن بوم في معسكر التركيز، وقفت أمام القضاء. «على القاضي أن يقوم بعمله وفي يوم من الأيام أراني أوراقاً كانت تعني ليس فقط حكم بالموت علي ولكن أيضا بالموت على كل عائلتي وأصدقائي.»

هل يُمكِنك تفسير هذه الأوراق؟، سألني. لا، لا أستطيع، كان اعترافي. وفجأة أخذ كل الأوراق وقذف بها إلى داخل المدفأة! وعندما رأيت النار تُدّمر تلك الأوراق التي تدينني عرفت أن القوة الإلهية تحرسني، وفهمت كولوسي 14:2 كما لم أفهمه من قبل، «إِذْ مَحَا الصَّكَّ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا فِي الْفَرَائِضِ، الَّذِي كَانَ ضِدّاً لَنَا، وَقَدْ رَفَعَهُ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ مُسَمِّراً ايَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ.»

البصيرة الجديدة التي نحصل عليها من الكتاب المقدس من خلال اختبارات الحياة تجعل تلك الإختبارات ذات قيمة كبيرة جداً. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 25 أيلول


«أَفَقَدْ صِرْتُ إِذاً عَدُوّاً لَكُمْ لأَنِّي أَصْدُقُ لَكُمْ؟» (غلاطية 16:4) 

اختبار بولس مع مؤمني غلاطية يذكّرنا أننا نقيم لنا أعداء من بين أصدقائنا عندما نخبرهم بالحقيقة. لقد عرّف الرسول هؤلاء الناس إلى الرب وغذّاهم بالإيمان. لكن وبعد مدّة عندما ظهر معلّمون كذبة وتسلّلوا إلى الكنيسة، وجب على بولس أن يحذّر المؤمنين أنهم بدأوا بترك المسيح لصالح الناموس. وهذا جعلهم عدائيّين نحو أبيهم في الإيمان.

وكان هذا صحيحاً أيضاً في زمن العهد القديم. كان إيليا أميناً وصريحاً في رسالته عندما التقى بآخاب، إذ قال، «أَأَنْتَ هُوَ مُكَدِّرُ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟» (ملوك الأول 17:18). «مكدّر اسرائيل؟» لماذا؟ كان إيليا من أفضل أصدقاء إسرائيل! لكن الشكر الذي قدّموا له كان اتهامه العلني كمسّبب المشاكل.

كان ميخا نبياً شجاعاً. وعندما سأل يهوشافاط إن كان هنالك نبي للرب يستطيع أن يستشيره، قال ملك إسرائيل، «يوجد بعد رجل واحد لسؤال الرب به ولكنني أبغضه لأنه لا يتنبأ عليَّ خيراً بل شراً، وهو ميخا بن يملة» (ملوك الأول 8:22). لم يُرد الملك أن يسمع الحق وكان يكره من يتكلّم له بالحق.

في العهد الجديد نلتقي بيوحنا المعمدان يقول لهيرودس، «لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَكَ امْرَأَةُ أَخِيك» (مرقس 18:6).

كان حقاً، لكن معالجة الحق بشجاعة كهذه أدّت بيوحنا إلى إعدامه.

لقد أثار ربّنا يسوع الكراهية في قلوب اليهود غير المؤمنين. ما سبب تلك الكراهية. لأنه قال لهم الحق. فقد قال، «وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ» (يوحنا 40:8).

كتب توماس جفرسون يقول، «إن أردت الهرب من مكيدة ما ينبغي أن تحجز نفسك داخل خط الواجب البليد العادي. هنالك وجهان لكل سؤال، فإذا أخذت أحدهما بتصميم وعملت به فإن الذين يأخذون الوجه الآخر يكونون مُعادين بقدر ما يشعرون بإنجازه».

الحق يؤلم دائماً. بدل إحناء الرأس له، يشتم الناس عادة مَن يتفوه به. لقد حسب خادم الله الحقيقي الثمن مسبقاً. ينبغي أن يقول الحق أو يفقد حياته. يعرف أن جروح الصديق أمينة، لكن قُبلات العدو خدّاعة. (أمثال 6:27).​*​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*كلام جميل جدا جدا ومفيد بنفس الوقت شكرا وربنا يبارك*


----------



## happy angel (27 سبتمبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا جدا ومفيد بنفس الوقت شكرا وربنا يبارك*


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 26 أيلول



«أَبْقَيْتُ لِنَفْسِي سَبْعَةَ آلاَفِ رَجُلٍ لَمْ يُحْنُوا رُكْبَةً لِبَعْلٍ.» (رومية 4:11) 

لا يترك الله أبداً نفسه بلا شاهد. في أحلك الأيام ظلمة، يصدح له صوت واضح، بنغمات بيّنة. وغالباً ما وفي الأحوال غير العادية يقيم معترِف غير متوقّع ليتكّلم باِسمه بشجاعة.

في أيام ما قبل الطوفان، كانت الأرض تغمرها الإباحية والعنف. لكن كان نوح هناك ليأخذ موقفاً شجاعاً لأجل الرب.

كان يبدو لإيليا أن كل إسرائيل قد غرقت في عبادة الأوثان، لكن كان لدى الله 700 رجل لم يسجدوا لبعل. 
في وسط موت روحي وانحطاط أخلاقي تقدّم كل من جان هاس، مارتن لوثر وجان نوكس على مسرح التاريخ ليدافعوا عن صالح العلي. 

وقبل زمن قصير اعتُرِف بالله عند اختراع التلغراف. أوّل رسالة بثّت كانت تقول، «ما شكّله الله!» 
في طريق عودتها إلى الأرض بعد أول رحلة بشرية إلى القمر، في ليلة الميلاد 1968 قام روّاد الفضاء في ابولو 8 بقراءة من سفر التكوين 1: 1-10، ثم اختتموا قائلين، «من فريق أبولو 8 ننهي ب...ليبارككم الله جميعاً على الأرض الطيبة.»

بالرغم من الإحتجاجات الشديدة من الملحدين، أصدرت وكالة بريد الولايات المتحدة طابعاً بريديّاً باِسم أبولو 8 يحمل كلمات من سفر التكوين 1:1، «في البدء.» .

تحمل عملة الولايات المتحدة شعاراً «نتّكل على الله.»

تحمل الرزنامة السنوية «م» تذكّرنا بسنة ميلاد الرب.

وهل من المصادفة أن تحمل نجوم السماء هيئة عذراء، طفل-رجل، حية وصليباً-كلها إشارات مهمّة في عملية الفداء؟ إنها الإنجيل في السماء. 

حتّى الملحدون يقترفون أخطاء أحياناً باعترافهم بالرب. قال أحد الحكّام الملحدين في مؤتمر قمّة في النمسا عام 1979، «لن يسامحنا الله إذا فشلنا.»

هنالك وصيّة أخلاقية معيّنة في الكون وهي الإعتراف العلني به. عندما سبّح التلاميذ الرب يسوع كملك جاء باسم الرب، طالَبه الفرّيسيون بتعنيفهم. لكنه قال: «أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ إِنْ سَكَتَ هَؤُلاَءِ فَالْحِجَارَةُ تَصْرُخُ!» (لوقا40:19).

ينبغي ألاّ نخشى أن ينعدم في يوم التغنّي باِسم الله وإهمال إكرامه. في اللحظة التي يعلن فيها الإنسان موته يقيم له شهوداً ليقهروا أعداءه ويعزّوا أصدقاءه. *​


----------



## happy angel (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 27 أيلول


«وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِ (رؤيا 8:21) 

يُصاب قاريء هذه الأعداد بصدمة أن الخائفين وغير المؤمنين معاً في نفس اللائحة مع مَن نعتقد أنهم مجرمين وأشراراً وسينالون نفس العقاب الأبدي.

ولربما الصدمة الأكبر أن تلاحظ أن الخائفين في أول اللائحة. وهذا ينبغي أن يكون موقظاً ومنذراً لمن يعتذر عن جُبنه كأنه أمراً تافه. ربما يخافون أن يقبلوا الرب يسوع بسبب تعليقات أصدقائهم أو بسبب كونهم ذوي طباع رجعية. لن يتسامح الله مع تفاهة كهذه لأنه يراها كجبن يستحق العقاب. 

ينبغي أن تكون موعية لأصحاب المكان الثاني على اللائحة-غير المؤمنين. نسمع بعض الناس يقولون، «لا أستطيع أن أومن» أو «ليتني أستطيع أن أومن.» لكن هذه كلمات غير جدية. لا شيء في الرب يجعل من المستحيل على الناس أن يؤمنوا به. لا تكمن المشكلة في عقل الإنسان بل في أرادته. غير المؤمنين لا يريدون أن يؤمنوا به. قال الرب يسوع لليهود غير المؤمنين في أيامه: «لاَ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَأْتُوا إِلَيَّ لِتَكُونَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ» (يوحنا 40:5).

لا شك في أن الكثير من الخائفين وغير المؤمنين يعتبرون أنفسهم محترمين، مهذّبين وأصحاب أخلاق حميدة. لا علاقة لهم في هذه الحياة مع المجرمين، مع اللا أخلاقيين، أو مع الذين يمارسون السحر. لكن السخرية هي أنهم سيقضون الأبدية برفقتهم لأنهم لم يقبلوا المسيح للخلاص.

نصيبهم هو «فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي.» هذه هي قمّة المأساة. ربما يناقش الناس عن وجود جهنم، أو حقيقة العقاب الأبدي، لكن الكتاب المقدس واضح جداً. جهنم حقيقة موجودة لكل حياة بدون المسيح.

إن ما يجعل الأمر محزناً أكثر أنه لا الخائفين ولا غير المؤمنين أو أي من الآخرين المذكورين مضطر على الذهاب إلى بحيرة النار. كل هذا غير ضروري. لو فقط يتوبوا عن خوفهم وعن شكوكهم وعن خطاياهم ويرجعوا إلى الرب يسوع ببساطة وثقة الإيمان، فيحصلوا على المغفرة، على التطهير ويصبحوا مناسبين للسماء. *​


----------



## tonyturboman (27 سبتمبر 2011)

تأملات رائعة
شكرا لك


----------



## happy angel (28 سبتمبر 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> تأملات رائعة
> شكرا لك


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك *​


----------



## happy angel (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 28 أيلول


«لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ.» (رومية 21:12) 

لو كتب هذا العدد رجال دون وحي إلهي لكنّا نقرأ، «لا تعطي مجالاً لأحد أن يدوس عليك. رد عليهم بجرعة من دوائهم.» يفكّر العالم بالمعاملة بالمثل والانتقام.

لكننا نتعلّم درساً مختلفاً في مدرسة يسوع. ينبغي ألاّ نسمح لأنفسنا أن يغلبنا الشر. بل نستعمل الخير لنغلب الشر.

تقدّم إحدى القصص عن فرنسيس العسيسي مثلاً عن هذه النقطة. بينما كان لا يزال صبيًّا صغيراً يلعب في جوار بيته اكتشف أن هناك صدى لصوته عندما كان يصرخ. وكان هذا اختباره الأول في الصدى. فابتدأ يجري التجارب. صاح، «أكرهك.» فرجعت الرسالة اليه، «أكرهك.» رفع صوته صائحاً، «أكرهك.» عادت الكلمات إليه بقوة أكثر، «أكرهك.» في المرة الثالثة صرخ بكل قوّته «أكرهك» وعادت الكلمات اليه بلهجة شديدة «أكرهك.» كان هذا كل ما استطاع تحمّله. عاد راكضاً إلى بيته يشهق بالبكاء. سمعت والدته صوت بكائه في ساحة البيت وسألته، «ما الأمر يا عزيزي؟» أجاب، «هنالك صبي صغير يكرهني.» فكّرت للحظة ثم قالت، «سأقول لك ما يجب أن تعمل. أخرج إلى هناك وقل لهذا الصبي أنك تحبّه.»

وهكذا أسرع الصبي خارجاً وصاح «أحبك.» وبكل تأكيد عادت الكلمات إليه واضحة جليّة، «أحبك.» صاح ثانية بصوت أشد، «أحبك» وثانية سمع الجواب «أحبك.» وفي المرة الثالثة صاح بصوت ينم عن الإخلاص، «أحبك» فعادت الكلمات إليه رقيقة، «أحبك.»

بينما أكتب هذه الكلمات هنالك أناس في كل العالم يصرخون الواحد على الآخر»أكرهك» ويتساءلون لِمَ يزداد التوّتر. يعبّر العديد من الشعوب عن كرههم لشعوب أخرى. جماعات دينية مشغولة بالحروبات فيما بينها. أجناس بشرية تجاهد ضد بعضها. الجيران يتقاتلون مع بعضهم البعض. بيوت تتمزّق بالشجار والمرارة. يسمح هؤلاء الناس لأنفسهم أن يهزمهم الشر لأن الكراهية تولد كراهية. لو يغيرّوا من سياساتهم بمقابلة الشر بالمحبة فيغلبون الشر بالخير. فيكتشفوا أن المحبة تولد المحبة. *​


----------



## happy angel (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 29 أيلول

«لِلرَّبِّ الْخَلاَصُ.» (يونان 9:2) 
جميعنا نعرف «رابح النفوس» الغيور الذي يندفع في كل اتجاه يمسك بتلابيب مرشّحين لا يشك فيهم، يقودهم عن طريق معادلة خلاصية، ويلح عليهم حتى يعملوا اعترافا لكي يتخلّصوا منه. يمسك بمرشح آخر ثم يفتش عن آخر ليحصي رؤوساً. هل هذه هي الكرازة؟

نضطر للإعتراف أنها ليست كذلك. هذا نوع من المضايقة الدينية. مثل أي خدمة تُقدّم بطاقة الجسد، تضرّ أكثر مما تنفع.

كان جان سكون على صواب عندما كتب يقول، «المفتاح بيد المسيح. هو الذي يفتح الباب. فدعونا لا ندخل بطريقة احتفالية من أبواب لا تزال مغلقة. يجب أن ننتظر حتى يفتح لنا. لا يزال البعض يؤذي عمل المسيح بالشهادة الفظة أو الصريحة. من الصواب جدّاً أن نطلب خلاص أهلنا في البيت وزملائنا في العمل. لكننا في بعض الأحيان نريد أن نسبق الرب. كن صبورا! صلّ ِبحرارة وأظهر محبتك، انتظر متوقعاً المناسبة للشهادة.»

ربما لا نتّفق تماماً مع عقيدة ديتريخ بونهوفر، لكن يمكننا أن نقبل بقلوبنا كلماته التالية: «كلمة الخلاص لها حدودها. لا يملك القوة ولا الحق ليجبر الآخرين بها. كل محاولة لفرض البشارة بالقوة، أو الركض وراء الناس لتحويلهم، أو استخدام مصادرنا الخاصة للترتيب لخلاص الآخرين يكون تافهاً وخطراً...سنصادف الغيظ الأعمى لقلوب قاسية ومظلمة وهذا يكون عبثاً ومضراً. المتاجرة بكلمة نعمة رخيصة يثير وبكل بساطة اشمئزاز العالم، وتدور في النهاية ضد كل من يحاول أن يحمّلوها ما لا تريد.»

التجديد الحقيقي هو من عمل الروح القدس. ليس «من مشيئة رجل» بمعنى أن الشخص لا يمكنه أن يصل إلى نتيجة بجهوده الذاتية مهما حسنت النوايا. كل من يدخل مضطراً إلى إيمان المسيح دون موافقته إرادته التامة يُصاب بالوهم وبالسخط وغالباً ما يتحوّل إلى عدو لصليب المسيح.

أعظم الإختبارات في الحياة المسيحية هي عندما يستخدمنا الروح القدس لخلاص شخص آخر. لكنه شاذ وغريب عندما نحاول نحن بمجهودنا الخاص. *​


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الخميس 30 أيلول


«هَذَا (اندراوس) وَجَدَ أَوَّلاً أَخَاهُ سِمْعَانَ...فَجَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى يَسُوعَ» (يوحنا 1:14-24)


الأسلوب العادي في الكرازة الشخصية للمؤمن هو أن يشهد في محيط حياته اليومية. وهذا لا يعني أن الله لا يستخدم أبداً طريقة التوجّه المباشر إلى غريب كلياً وتقديم البشارة له. لكن يكون المؤمن مقنعاً أكثر عندما يشهد لأناس يعرفوه ويستطيعون أن يروا الفرق الذي يعمله المسيح في حياته. وهذا بالضبط ما عمله سمعان.

يخبرنا وولتر هنريشسون عن شاب كان يخشى جدّاً الشهادة بين زملائه في الكلية. سأله هنريشسون مرّة، «كم شخصاً تعرف في الكليّة معرفة شخصية؟ أي تتذكّر أسماءهم عندما تراهم.» بعد مكوثه لمدّة شهرين كان يعرف اثنين أو ثلاثة فقط.

فقلت له، «يا، جو، في الأسابيع الأربع القادمة أريدك أن تتعرّف إلى أكبر عدد ممكن. ليكن هدفنا خمسون شخصاً. لست مضطراً أن تشهد لهم. ولا حتى أن تخبرهم أنك مؤمن بالمسيح. كل ما عليك أن تعمله هو أن تتعرّف عليهم. قِف معهم وتحدّث إليهم. إشترك في اللعب معهم. رافقهم إلى المباريات الرياضية. تناول طعامك معهم. اعمل ما تريد لكن تعرّف إلى خمسون شخصاً وبعد شهر من اليوم سأعود وتعرّفني عليهم كل واحد باِسمه.

عندما التقى هنرشسون ذلك الشاب بعد شهر، كان ذاك الشاب قد قاد ستة من الأشخاص للرب. «لا نتكلّم عن معرفة خمسين شخصاً. ليس ذلك ضروريّاً. لقد اكتشف لنفسه أنه صار صديقاً للعشّارين والخطاة، لقد رتّب الرب له فُرص ليشارك بإيمانه.»

بالنسبة لأسلوب الكرازة هذا داخل نطاق حياتنا اليومية، هنالك ملاحظتان نأخذهما بعين الإعتبار. أوّلاً، حياة العامل الخاصة مهمة. يُبان الفرق في مسيرته قريباً من الرب. ربما يكون ماهراً في تقديم رسالة الخلاص لكن إن لا تكن حياته مقدسة فكل عمله باطل.

الملاحظة الثانية هي أن هذا الأسلوب لا يضع تشديداً على النتائج الحالية وهذا في صالح المصلوب. لقد شبّه يسوع عملية الخلاص بنمو حبة الحنطة. لا تحصد الغلال في نفس اليوم التي زرعت فيه. صحيح أن بعض الناس يخلصون أوّل مرّة يسمعون بها البشارة، لكنهم يمثّلون نسبة صغيرة من المجموع. وبصورة عامة، يسبق التجديد فترة من سماع الكلمة، من مقاومة صوت الروح القدس. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 1 تشرين الأول






«أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ أَمْرَ الْغَدِ! لأَنَّهُ مَا هِيَ حَيَاتُكُمْ؟ إِنَّهَا بُخَارٌ، يَظْهَرُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ يَضْمَحِلُّ.» (يعقوب 14:4) 



يصرّ الروح القدس على تذكير الإنسان الهالك بين وقت وآخر بحياته القصيرة التي ينصّ عليها الإنجيل. باستعمال التشبيهات المتكرّرة يذكّرنا الرب أن أيامنا قصيرة وتمر بسرعة. 

فمثلاً يشبه الحياة بالريح (أيوب 7:7)، نوجد وبعد لحظة نرحل ولا نعود. يردّد صاحب المزامير قائلاً «ريح تذهب ولا تعود» (مزمور 39:78).

يذكّر بلداد دون نجاح أيوب أن «أيامنا على الأرض ظل» (أيوب 9:8)، وتتردّد نفس الصورة في مزمور11:102، «أيامي كظل مائل.» الظل سريع الزوال، يدوم لوقت قصير.

يشبّه أيوب حياته بورقة شجر (أيوب 25:13)، هشّة، ضعيفة وذاوية، ويابسة كالقش، تتقاذفها الريح. يطلب أشعياء رحمة الرب ويذكّره قائلاً «ذبلنا كورقة» (أشعياء 6:64). 

يصف داود أيامه كأشبار (مزمور 5:39)، بعرض كف يده. يرى الحياة كرحلة تطول عشرة سنتمترات.

يصوّر موسى، رجل الله، الحياة كسِنة (مزمور 5:90)، يمر فيها الوقت دون إدراك له.

في نفس المكان يتكّلم موسى عن الناس وحياتهم كعشب: «بِالْغَدَاةِ كَعُشْبٍ يَزُولُ. بِالْغَدَاةِ يُزْهِرُ فَيَزُولُ. عِنْدَ الْمَسَاءِ يُجَزُّ فَيَيْبَسُ» (مزمور 6،5:90).

وبعد عدّة قرون يستعمل داود نفس التشبيه في وصف الزوال: «الإِنْسَانُ مِثْلُ الْعُشْبِ أَيَّامُهُ. كَزَهْرِ الْحَقْلِ كَذَلِكَ يُزْهِرُ. لأَنَّ رِيحاً تَعْبُرُ عَلَيْهِ فَلاَ يَكُونُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ مَوْضِعُهُ بَعْدُ (مزمور 16،15:103). وكما قال سبيرجن «يُزرع العشب، ينمو، يتطاير، يقطع ويمضي.» وباختصار هذه هي الحياة. 

وأخيراً يضيف يعقوب شهادته أن الحياة ما هي إلاّ بخاراً (يعقوب 14:4)، يظهر قليلاً ثم يضمحلّ.

هذه الكثرة من التشبيهات لها هدفان. أولاً، ينبغي أن تحفّز غير المؤمنين على الإدراك أن الحياة قصيرة فيدركوا أهمية استعدادهم لملاقاة الرب. ثانياً، ينبغي أن تدفع المؤمنين ليحصوا أيامهم لينالوا قلب حكمة (مزمور 12:90). وينتج عن ذلك حياة تقوى وتكريس للمسيح في حياةَ تستمر إلى الأبد. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 2 تشرين الأول


«لا يُوجَدْ فِيكَ...مَنْ يَعْرُفُ عِرَافَةً وَلا عَائِفٌ وَلا مُتَفَائِلٌ وَلا سَاحِرٌ وَلا مَنْ يَرْقِي رُقْيَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْأَلُ جَانّاً أَوْ تَابِعَةً وَلا مَنْ يَسْتَشِيرُ المَوْتَى.» (تثنية 11،10:18) 

حذّر الرب شعبه إسرائيل من اللهو مع عالم السحر. ترتبط جميع الأعمال المدوّنة في الأعداد السابقة مع الأرواح الشريرة ولذلك ينبغي تجنّبها. وهذا التحذير ينطبق على المؤمنين في أيامنا كما كان في العهد القديم. 
العرافة هي التنبّؤ بالحظ. تنطوي على استعمال كرة من البلّور، رؤية الغيب، قراءة كف اليد، علم الفراسة، قراءة فنجان القهوة وكل طريقة أخرى مشابهة للتنبّؤ بالمستقبل.

المنجّم يراقب الأزمنة، وهو يستدل بواسطة موقع النجوم والكواكب ليتبيّن تأثيرها على الشؤون البشرية. زاوية الأبراج اليومية في الصحف ترتبط بالتنجيم وكذلك أيضاً استعمال دولاب البروج.

الساحر هو كل من يؤثّر على الآخرين بواسطة السحر والتعاويذ.

الساحرة هي امرأة تمارس قوى خارقة للطبيعة بالاتصال مع الأرواح الشريرة. هذه الإتصالات شرّيرة جداً وضارّة.

الساحر هو كل من يتلفّظ بلعنات أو شتائم على الآخرين ويملك قوى شيطانية لتحقيق لعناته. ( هكذا لعنات لا تأثير لها على المؤمنين).

مستشارون روحيون ووسطاء يمكنهم الإتصال مع عالم الأرواح الشريرة. هذه الأرواح صور أقرباء متوفّين لطالبي مشورة الوسطاء.

يستعمل الساحر فنون السحر في عالم الأرواح.

مستحضر الأرواح يكون غالباً شخصاً يعلن ولاءه لاستحضار أرواح المتوفّين لكي يكشف المستقبل أو لكي يؤثّر على الأحداث.

يجب على المؤمنين أن يتجنّبوا كل هؤلاء وكل ظواهر الروحيات مثل اليوجا، التأمل الفائق، كريشنا، جلسات استحضار الأرواح، السحر الأسود، السحر الأبيض، الشفاء عن طريق الأرواح، دراسة علم الأرقام والصلاة للمتوفّين. وينبغي أن يعلموا أن المواد التالية ما هي إلا أدوات العمل في الروحيات: مشروبات لتنشيط الذهن، ورق اللعب، ورق قراءة الحظ، أحجار النرد، قلائد للعنق، ميداليات، تعاويذ، أحجار الدومينو، عيدان وعظام (عندما تستخدم لأهداف روحانية). *​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 3 تشرين الأول

«فَشَفَى كَثِيرِينَ كَانُوا مَرْضَى بِأَمْرَاضٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ وَأَخْرَجَ شَيَاطِينَ كَثِيرَةً.» (مرقس 34:1) 

يميل العديد من المؤمنين إلى الاعتقاد أن السكنى بالأرواح ظاهرة كانت أيام الرب على الأرض لكنها غير موجودة اليوم. وهذه فكرة خاطئة ينبغي تصحيحها. تتحدّث الصحف كل يوم تقريباً عن جريمة جنونية تعطي انطباعاً على تسلّط الأرواح الشرّيرة. هنالك أعراض لسكنى الأرواح تساعدنا على التعرّف والتمييز عن الأمراض العقلية. 

أوّلاً، يقود الروح الشرير ضحيّته إلى العنف والتدمير. إن هدف الروح الشرير دائماً هو التدمير.

الشخص المسكون بالأرواح الشريرة يحمل شخصّيتين أو أكثر، شخصيته وشخصية الروح الشرير. يمكن أن يتكلّم بصوت مختلف ويعرّف نفسه بأسماء مختلفة.

يتمتع هذا الشخص بقدرات غير طبيعية أو بقوى غير طبيعية في المعرفة.

مع أنه يتكلّم في بعض الأحيان بغطرسة عن الرب يسوع، لكن سلوكه العادي يكون محفوفاً بالتجديف والرد العنيف لكل ذِكر للرب أو للصلاة أو لدم الرب يسوع أو لكلمة الله. 

سلوكه غريب جدّاً يتصف بالشرود والقلق. بحيث لا يتمكّن الآخرون من فهمه، أو السيطرة عليه أو حتى تأهيله. يمكن أن يميل للانتحار، ويعيش مستعبداً للخوف وللخرافات.

ترتبط السكنى بالأرواح ارتباطاً وثيقاً باستخدام المخدّرات التي تقود إلى الهلوسة. وهذه المخدّرات تدخل بالشخص إلى عالم فائق وتفتح ذاته لدخول الأرواح. كلمة «السحر» أو «الشعوذة» المستعملة في الكتاب تنحدر من أصل يوناني يعني عقار أو مخدّر.

الشخص المسكون بالأرواح يكون عادة سادي، يبدي قسوة عقلية وجسدية وأحياناً يشّوه ويقطّع أجساد ضحاياه.

آخرون ربما يكونون مرضى يزورون المدافن ويجمعون الجماجم أو عظاماً أخرى أو تستحوذ عليهم قصص الرعب.

يلعب كل من الشمس والقمر، وخاصة القمر الجديد، دوراً أساسياً في التأثير على عالم الأرواح. ومِن هنا الوعد الكتابي للمؤمنين، «لا تضربك الشمس بالنهار ولا القمر بالليل» (مزمور 6:121).

يمكن إخراج الأرواح بالصلاة وبسلطان اسم الرب يسوع. لكن الخلاص الدائم للشخص يكون فقط في الولادة الجديدة بواسطة الإيمان بالمخلّص.​*​


----------



## Star Online (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*الجمعة 4 نوفمبر 2011​


عيناه كالحمام

[Q-BIBLE]عيناه كالحمام على مجاري المياه، مغسولتان باللبن، جالستان في وقبيهما ( نش 5: 12 )
[/Q-BIBLE]

ليس مثل العين في التعبير عما يسكنه الإنسان في الباطن. إنها في صمتها تتكلم بلغة أكثر وضوحًا من كلام الشفتين. 

عندما نظر الرب إلى الجالسين حوله ( مر 3: 34 )، كم كانت تحمل تلك النظرة من معاني عميقة! لقد كانت مُعبرة عما في قلبه من محبة وسرور بأولئك الذين يصنعون مشيئة أبيه؛ أولئك الذين دعاهم إخوته وأخواته وأمه. وعندما انتهره بطرس لأنه تكلم مع تلاميذه عن آلامه وموته «[Q-BIBLE]التفت الرب وأبصر تلاميذه، فانتهر بطرس» ( مر 8: 33 )[/Q-BIBLE]. وما كان أعمق تلك النظرة أيضًا! إنها كانت تعبِّر عن محبته لهم وعن بركته الأبدية بواسطة ذلك الموت.

 ومَنْ يستطيع أن يصف عيني الرب عندما تحدَّث بهما إلى بطرس وهو في بيت رئيس الكهنة؟ 

وفي سفر الرؤيا (ص5) يتحدث الرائي عن الخروف الذي له «سبع أعين»، والرقم سبعة يشير إلى الملء والكمال «[Q-BIBLE]لأن عيني الرب تجولان في كل الأرض ليتشدد مع الذين قلوبهم كاملة نحوه[/Q-BIBLE]» ( 2أخ 16: 9 ). 

وجدير بنا ـ أيها الأحباء ـ أن نتتبع نظرات الرب إلينا، فإنه يعلِّمنا ويرشدنا بنظرات عينيه «[Q-BIBLE]أُعلِّمك وأرشدك الطريق التي تسلكها. أنصحك، عيني عليك[/Q-BIBLE]» ( مز 32: 8 ). 

ولقد رأت العروس عيني حبيبها في صورة تعبِّر عن اللطف والوداعة «كالحمام على مجاري المياه». كما رأت فيهما أجمل صورة للطهارة والنقاوة « مغسولتان باللبن »، فعواطف المحبة واللطف والحنان تشع من هاتين العينين، ولكنهما أيضًا تفيضان طهارة وقداسة. وهذه الصفات مجتمعة معًا؛ اللطف والحنان مع الطهارة والقداسة، هي ما يريد أن تتصف بها عروسه وحبيبته. 

ولكن ما أكبر الفرق بين عينيه كما تصفهما العروس وبين عينيه اللتين رآهما يوحنا في جزيرة بطمس «[Q-BIBLE]عيناه كلهيب نارٍ[/Q-BIBLE] » ( رؤ 1: 14 ). ففي هذه الصورة الأخيرة يُرى كمَن يقضي في وسط الكنائس، فنراه في طهارته الفائقة يعمل بسلطانه القضائي لإدانة كل ما لا يتفق مع الحق والقداسة، وتُرى عيناه بهذه الصورة بسبب التهاون وعدم التقدير لجمال وطهارة عينيه اللتين «   كالحمام   »، وبالتالي لعدم المُبالاة بمحبته التي تقود إلى الطهارة والقداسة، وهذا ما وصلت إليه المسيحية الاسمية بصفة عامة، ولِذا رأى يوحنا الرب في صورته القضائية. 

متى بهنام
​​*


----------



## Star Online (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*السبت 5 نوفمبر 2011​ 
الاقتراب إلى الله

[Q-BIBLE]كما يشتاق الإيَّل إلى جداول المياه، هكذا تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله. عطشت نفسي إلى الله، إلى الإله الحي[/Q-BIBLE] ( مز 42: 1 ، 2)

كيف يمكننا الاقتراب إلى الله بطريقة عملية؟

هناك ثلاث عناصر لذلك: 

(1) الصلاة:  أهم طريقة للاقتراب إلى الله هي الصلاة. قال موسى رجل الله: «لأنه أيُّ شعبٍ هو عظيم له آلهة قريبة منه كالرب إلهنا في كل أدعيتنا إليه؟» ( تث 4: 7 ). وقال داود عبد الرب: «الرب قريبٌ لكل الذين يدعونه» ( مز 145: 18 ). وقال إشعياء النبي: «ادعوه وهو قريب» ( إش 55: 6 ). وقال بولس الرسول: «الرب قريبٌ ... بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر» ( في 4: 5 ، 6). 

كم يحب القديس الصلاة! ليس لأن الصلاة تزيد من رصيد حسناته عند الله، ويمكنه بها تعويض بعض من سيئاته، ولا حتى لأن مفعولها عجيب ونتائجها باهرة، بل إنه يحبها في المقام الأول لأنها تُحضره بالقرب من قلب الله، حيث يحب أن يجد نفسه دائمًا. 

(2) قراءة كلمة الله: إن كلمة الله هي التعبير الدقيق والكامل عنه، فلا عَجَب أن الوحي عندما يتكلم عن الكلمة المكتوبة، يتحول مباشرةً للحديث عن الله ( عب 4: 12 ، 13)، وعندما يتكلم عن الله، فإنه يتحول مباشرةً بعدها للحديث عن الكلمة (أم30). 

ما أعظم هذه الكلمة التي قال الرسول عنها إنها: «موحى بها من الله»! والمعنى الحرفي لهذه العبارة هو أن الكتاب المقدس هو ذات أنفاس الله. آه، كم تجعلني هذه الكلمة قريبًا جدًا من الله، إلى الدرجة التي فيها أستنشق أنفاس الله ذاته! ما أبرك أن نتمتع بهذه الأنفاس المُنعشة في وسط الجو الفاسد والخانق الذي من حولنا! 

(3) حضور اجتماعات القديسين: كلنا نعرف الآية الجميلة التي تُعتبر أساس اجتماعاتنا حول المسيح والتي قالها الرب له المجد: «لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي، فهناك أكون في وسطهم» ( مت 18: 20 )، وبالتالي فحضور المؤمن اجتماعات الكنيسة للعبادة تجعله قريبًا جدًا من الرب الحاضر في الوسط. 

هل نحن ضمن المُتعلقين بالرب ( مز 91: 14 )، الذين: «من كل قلوبهم يطلبونه» ( مز 119: 2 )، المفكّرين في اسمه ( ملا 3: 16 )، المشتاقين إليه كما يشتاق الإيِّل إلى جداول المياه ( مز 42: 1 )؟ 

أشتاق أن أقتربُ		 لسيدي القديرْ
وشوقُ قلبي أنني		 في طُرقهِ أسيرْ

يوسف رياض​*​


----------



## تومى تومى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسين دوكي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*الرب يباركك اخي شكراً*


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس 1 كانون الأول


«إِنْ سَمِعْتَ قَوْلاً... وَفَحَصْتَ وَفَتَّشْتَ وَسَأَلتَ جَيِّداً وَإِذَا الأَمْرُ صَحِيحٌ وَأَكِيدٌ. (تثنية 12:13، 14)

إن راجت إشاعة حول سكّان إحدى مدن إسرائيل أنهم تركوا الرب ليعبدوا الأوثان، ينبغي أن يجري تحقيقاً شاملاً قبل اتّخاذ أي خطوات تأديبيّة.

نحن أيضاً يجب ألاّ نكون أقل حذراً عندما نسمع إشاعة أو نميمة، لكن ينبغي أن نطبّق ستّة امتحانات: هل هي هرطقة؟ هل فحصت؟ هل فتّشت؟ هل استفسرت باجتهاد؟ هل هذا صحيح؟ هل هو أكيد؟

في الواقع تكون فكرة جيّدة إن استعملنا نفس الشمولية والحذر قبل نقل أخبار مثيرة تدور في الأوساط الدينية بين وقت وآخر. إسمحوا لي أن أقدّم بعض الأمثلة!

في وقت سابق انتشرت قصة أن حجارة لبناء هيكل في أورشليم جُمعت في مخازن ميناء في نيويورك، جاهزة للشحن إلى إسرائيل عندما يحل الوقت المناسب. قيل أن الحجارة من صخور ولاية إنديانا. نشر المسيحيون الأخبار بكل حماس، إلى أن كُذِّبت وعُلم أن لا أساس من الصحة لهذا التقرير.

وفي وقت آخر، انتشرت قصة أن العلماء أدخلوا معلومات مكثّفة بخصوص رزنامة التاريخ البشري إلى الكومبيوتر وأن النتائج قد أثبتت حقيقة أخبار الكتاب بخصوص اليوم الطويل في سفر يشوع. يتلهّف المؤمنون لسماع أية أخبار لتأكيد الكتاب المقدس وينشرون القصص في المجلاّت والإذاعات. ثم تنفجر الفقاعة. يتبيّن أن لا أساس لها من الصحة.

وقبل وقت ليس ببعيد، استُعمل حساب رياضي ليطرح اسم شخصية غير شعبية يمكن أن يكون ضد المسيح (المسيح الكذاب). والعملية الحسابية تعمل بهذا الشكل: تعين قيمة عددية لكل حرف من حروف اسم الشخصية. وبعد اتّباع سلسلة من عمليات الجمع والطرح، الضرب والقسمة ينتج العدد 666، وطبعاً هذه العملية لا تثبت أي شيء بتاتا. إذ يمكن برمجة الحاسوب ليعطي نتيجة 666 لكل اسم تقريباً.

بين يدي نبذة تقول أن شارلز داروين، في أيامه الأخيرة، تنصل من نظرية النشوء والارتقاء وعاد إلى إيمانه بالكتاب المقدس. يمكن أن يكون هذا صحيحاً. أريد أن أصدّق أن هذا صحيح. ربما سأكتشف في يوم من الأيام أن هذا صحيح. لكن في هذه الأثناء لا أملك أية وثيقة تثبت القصة، ولا أجرؤ على نشرها إلى أن أحصل على تأكيد.

نوفّر على أنفسنا الكثير من الإحراج ونحفظ الإيمان المسيحي من تشويه سمعته إن كنّا نطبّق الستّة امتحانات في عدد اليوم: هل هي هرطقة؟ هل فحصت؟ هل فتّشت؟ هل استفسرت باجتهاد؟ هل هذا صحيح؟ هل هو أكيد؟ *​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 2 كانون الأول


«مُكَلِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِمَزَامِيرَ وَتَسَابِيحَ وَأَغَانِيَّ رُوحِيَّةٍ، مُتَرَنِّمِينَ وَمُرَتِّلِينَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ لِلرَّبِّ.» (أفسس 19:5)


يرتبط الترنيم هنا مع الامتلاء بالروح، وكأن الترنيم نتيجة أكيدة للامتلاء. ربما لهذا السبب كانت الإنتعاشات على مرّ التاريخ مصحوبة بالترنيم. الانتعاش في ويلز-بريطانيا مثال بارز على ذلك.

لا يملك أحد مواضيع للترنيم مثل المسيحيين، ولا يملك شعب آخر مثل هذا الإرث من المزامير، الترانيم والأغاني الروحية. تعبّر ترانيمنا بلغة جليلة عمّا نُحسّ به عادة لكن لا يمكننا أن نعبّر عنه. تعبّر بعض الترانيم عن أفكار أبعد من اختباراتنا الخاصة- ترانيم تنمّ عن تكريس تام مثل «كل ما لي وحياتي مُلك فاديَّ يسوع.» في هذه الحالات، نرنّم هذه الترانيم تعبيراً لطموحات قلوبنا.

في الأغاني الروحية لا يُعتبر الإيقاع ولا اللحن. أهم شيء هو الرسالة التي تصدر من القلب وترتفع إلى الله بقوة الروح القدس. وقد عبّرت ماري بولي عن هذا الحق بقولها:
«نعرف أيها الرب أنه ليس المهم حلاوة الأغنية، لكن ما يتعلّمه القلب من الروح يرفع اللحن إليك».

يستطيع الروح القدس أن يستخدم الترنيم تماماً كما يستخدم الكرازة بالكلمة. سمعت والدة جانان جينيس فلاّحاً يرنّم بينما كان يحرث حقله، وقرّرت ألا تُقدِم على الانتحار بالغرق في نهر. وقد قال الدكتور جينيس لاحقاً:

«كل ما أنا عليه لِلّه، مدين به لحرّاث مسيحي متواضع يرنّم تسابيح للرب بينما كان يقوم بعمله المتواضع.»
ينبغي على العاملين في خدمة الموسيقى المسيحية أن يأخذوا حَذرهم من خَطرَين. أوّلهما خطر تسلُّل الذات. كما في باقي الخدمات العامة، ما أسهل أن نطير في رحلة الغرور الذاتي. تكمن هناك دائماً التجربة لمحاولة التأثير على الناس بالموهبة بدلاً من الترنيم لمجد الله ولبركة شعبه.

والآخر هو خطر الترفيه بدل البناء. كل هذا ممكن جداً عند ترنيم الكلمات بصحبة موسيقى بارعة ومع ذلك لا توصل الرسالة لقلوب السامعين. ومن الممكن إثارة الناس عاطفياً بترانيم تافهة، طائشة ولا تليق بالرب الذي نحبّه.

يختلف تذوّق الموسيقى مع اختلاف الثقافات، لكن في جميع الثقافات ينبغي أن تكون الترانيم مبنيّة على عقائد صحيحة، موقّرة متناسقة، وبنّاءة روحياً. *​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 3 كانون الأول


«يُبَشِّرُ الآنَ بِالإِيمَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلاً يُتْلِفُهُ.» (غلاطية 23:1)

بعد تجديد شاول الطرسوسي، سمعت كنائس اليهودية أن هذا الذي كان كبير المضطهِدين للإيمان المسيحي قد صار كارزاً غيوراً ومدافعاً عن الإيمان. كان ذاك تحوّلاً عظيماً.

وفي السنين السابقة، كانت هنالك حوادث مدهشة حيث قام بعض الرجال بتحوّل مُشابه.

اتّفق كل من لورد ليتلتون وجلبرت ويست أن يعملا معاً لزعزعة إيمان المدافعين عن الكتاب المقدس. يقوم ليتلتون بإثبات بُطلان قصة تجديد شاول بينما يعمل ويست على تقديم البرهان القاطع على أن قيامة المسيح كانت خرافة. اعترف كلاهما بأن معلوماتهما عن الكتاب المقدس كانت واهنة، لكنّهما قررّا «لكي نكون صادقين ينبغي على الأقل أن ندرس البراهين». تداوَلا في فترات متقاربة أثناء عملهما على موضوعيهما. في إحدى هذه المداولات فتح ليتلتون قلبه لصديقه واعترف أنه ابتدأ يشعر أن هناك بعض الحقيقة في القصة.

أجاب الآخر أنه هو أيضاً قد صُدم قليلاً من نتائج دراسته. أخيراً، عندما كان كتاباهما جاهزين، اجتمع المؤلّفان معاً واكتشفا أن كلا منهما بدل الكتابة ضد، أنتجا كتباً لصالح الموضوعين الذين سخرا منهما في البداية. وقد اتّفقا أنه بعد الغوص في جميع البراهين كخبيرين شرعيّين، لا يستطيعان أن يقوما بأي شيء آخر سوى قبول حقيقة ما يدوّنه الكتاب المقدس فيما يختص بالموضوعين» (فريدريك وود). كتاب ليتلتون كان «تجديد القدّيس بولس». أمّا عنوان كتاب ويست فكان «قيامة يسوع المسيح».

طلب الملحد روبرت إنجرسول من لو والاس (أحد اللا أدريين) أن يؤلّف كتاباً يبيّن «أكذوبة» قصة حياة يسوع المسيح. أمضى والاس سنين طويلة يبحث في الموضوع، مسبّباً الحزن الشديد لزوجته المؤمنة. ثم بدأ بالكتابة. وبعد أن أنهى ما يقرُب من أربعة فصول، أدرك أن السجلاّت المتعلّقة بالمسيح كانت حقيقية. سقط على ركبته تائباً ووضع ثقته بالمسيح رباً ومخلصاً. ثم قام بتأليف كتاب «بن حور» مقدّماً المسيح كابن الله القدّوس.

أراد فرانك موريسون أن يكتب قصة عن المسيح، لكن بما أنه لا يؤمن بالمعجزات، قرّر أن يحدّد نفسه بالسبعة أيام ما قبل الصلب. وبينما كان يدرس قصص الكتاب أضاف موضوع القيامة. بعد اقتناعه بأن المسيح قد قام حقّاً، قَبِله مخلّصاً وكتب كتابه المشهور «مَن دحرج الحجر؟» والفصل الأول بعنوان «الكتاب الذي رفض أن يُكتب».

الكتاب المقدس حيّ وقوي وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدّين. برهانه الأعظم في داخله. كل من يهاجمه ويسخر منه ينبغي أن يواجه إمكانية الإيمان به يوماً ما ويصبح بطله المُكرّس*​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 4 كانون الأول


«وَمَلأتُهُ مِنْ رُوحِ اللهِ... وَكُلِّ صَنْعَة.» (خروج 3:31)

تشير فقرة اليوم إلى بصلئيل، الذي جهّزه الروح القدس ليُشرف على بناء خيمة الإجتماع. كان ماهراً في صياغة الذهب والفضة والنحاس، ونَقْش الحجارة الكريمة والحفر بالخشب. عمل الروح منه حِرَفياً ليقوم بأنواع أشغال عملية.

تقتبس إحدى المجلاّت قول أ. ترامب، «نغفل عادة عن هذا الدور في خدمة الروح القدس. سواء في الحقل أو في المصنع، في البيت أو في المكتب، يستطيع المؤمن أن يطلب مساعدة الروح القدس في الأعمال اليومية. أعرف رجُلاً صنع مذبحاً من مقعد في مشغله. بالرغم من كثرة عمل إحدى السيّدات، صنعت مائدة للعشاء الربّاني من طاولة مطبخها. وآخر قلب طاولة مكتبه إلى منبر يكرز من عليه ويكتب، تحوُّل من الشؤون العامة اليومية إلى عمل الملك.

يوجد في الناصرة، إسرائيل، مستشفى مسيحي لخدمة السكّان العرب بشكل رئيسي. في هذا المستشفى توجد قاعة عبادة. لكن عندما يقف الواعظ ليكرز، لا يقف من وراء منبر. بدل ذلك يقف من وراء بنك نجّار مصقول مع ملزمة خشبيّة في طرفه. هذا حقاً شيئ جميل وضروري ليذكّرنا أن الرب عمل نجّاراً في الناصرة وأن بنك النجاره كانت منبره.

عمل أحد الأطباّء في وسط غرب الولايات المتحدة في معالجة أرواح مرضاه وأجسادهم أيضاً. وأحياناً بعد أن يكون قد تحدّث إلى شخص في عيادته وفحصه فحصاً شاملاً، يشك في أن المشكلة كانت روحيّة أكثر ممّا هي جسدية. يذهب في تلك الليلة إلى بيت المريض، ويقرع الباب. يتفاجأ المريض أوّلاً من هذه الزيارة.

ولكن بعد لحظات يقول الطبيب المهذّب، «لم آت لزيارتك بصفتي طبيبك بل كصديق. أريد أن أكلّمك في موضوع معيّن. هل تسمح لي بالدخول؟» طبعاً، لا يعارض المريض فيدخل الطبيب ويتكلّم إلى الشخص عن حاجته الروحيّة. ثم يشرح له كيف يمكن ليسوع أن يسدّد تلك الحاجة. وكثيرون من مرضاه سلّموا حياتهم للرب وصاروا يخدمونه أيضاً. الكثيرون يشكرون دائماً خدمة هذا الطبيب المحبوب الذي اعتنى بأرواحهم كما بأجسادهم.

للرب منابر عديدة غير تقليديّة في العالم اليوم. وكما قال ترامب، تعلّم الكثيرون كيف يحوّلون أموراً عاديّة إلى عمل الرب. *​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 5 كانون الأول


«عِنْدَمَا يَأْتِي الْعَدُوُّ كَنَهْرٍ فَنَفْخَةُ الرَّبِّ تَدْفَعُهُ!» (أشعياء 19:59ب)

تشتد الأزمات الملُحة في الحياة أحياناً عندما يطلق الشيطان مدفعيّته الثقيلة ضد شعب الله. تظلم السماء، ترتجف الأرض ويبدو أنه ليس من بارقة أمل. لكن الله وعد أن يرسل تعزيزاً لشعبه في آخر لحظة. يرفع روح الله البيرق ضد إبليس في اللحظة الأخيرة.

كان العبرانيّون مُستعبَدين لطاغية مصر، نظرة شعب إسرائيل كانت معتمة. كانوا مذلولين تحت سياط رؤساء العمل. لكن الله لم يكن غير مبال لأنينهم. أقام موسى ليواجه فرعون وفي النهاية ليقود شعبه إلى الحرية.

في أيام القضاة، استعبدت شعوب أجنبية قبائل إسرائيل. لكن في أحلك الساعات أقام الله منقذين عسكريين ليطردوا العدو ويدخلوا في فترة من الهدوء والسلام.

عندما قاد سنحاريب جيشه الأشوري ضد أورشليم، ظُنَّ بأن يهوذا سيسُبى حتمياً. من ناحية بشرية، لم توجد أية طريقة لوقف هذا الغزو. لكن ملاك الرب جال وسط معسكر الأشوريين في إحدى الليالي وقتل 185،000 رجلاً.

كانت إستير ملكة في فارس، هجم العدو كفيضان، أصدر أمراً لإعدام جميع اليهود في المملكة. هل كان الله مهزوماً بقانون الماديين والفرس؟ كلاّ، رتّب الأمور لصدور أمر آخر يسمح لليهود في الدفاع عن أنفسهم في ذلك اليوم المشئوم. وطبعاً، كان النصر الغامر لليهود.

عندما بدأ مارتن لوثر يصرخ ضد بيع صكوك الغفران وضد خطايا أخرى في الكنيسة، كان كأن نوراً قد سطع في عصر الظلام.

كانت الملكة ماري تثير الفوضى في الإيمان المسيحي الحقيقي في إنجلترا واسكتلندا. أقام الله رجلاً يدعى جون نوكس عند الحاجة القصوى. «ارتمى بوجهه في التراب أمام الله، التمس نوكس من الله ليلة كاملة لينتقم من مختارته ويمنحه اسكتلندا أو الموت. أعطاه الله اسكتلندا وعزل الملكة عن العرش.

هل تواجه أزمة شديدة في حياتك اليوم؟ لا تخف. سيرسل روح الله عوناً في الوقت المناسب ويأتي بك إلى موضع رحب. فقط اتكل عليه. *​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 6 كانون الأول


«لَمَّا تَكَلَّمَ أَفْرَايِمُ بِرَعْدَةٍ تَرَفَّعَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَلَمَّا أَثِمَ بِبَعْلٍ مَاتَ.» (هوشع 1:13)

هنالك قوّة فعّالة هائلة وسُلطة في كلام الشخص البار. عندما يتكلّم، يؤثّر على حياة الآخرين. لكلماته وزن كبير. يحترمه البشر كمُستحق للاحترام والطاعة.

لكن إذا سقط نفس الشخص في خطية، يفقد كل تأثيره الإيجابي على الآخرين. النغمة السلطويّة التي كان يتكلّم بها تفسد. لا يعود الناس يطلبون مشورته. إذا حاول أن يقدّمها، يميلون إلى النظر إليها بعَين شبه ساخرة ويقولون، «أيها الطبيب إشف نفسك» أو «أخرج الخشبة التي في عينك أوّلاً، ثم أخرج القذى من عيني.» فتصمت شفتاه.

يؤكّد هذا على أهمية المحافظة على شهادة صادقة حتى النهاية. البداية الحسنة مهمّة لكن ليس كفاية. إن نتخلّى عن استعدادنا في أواخر عهدنا، يحتجب مجد الأيام الأولى في ضباب العار.

«لما تكلّم أفرايم ارتعد الرجال.» يقول وليامز، «عندما سار أفرايم مع الله، كما في أيام يشوع، تكلّم بسُلطان وارتعد الشعب، فكان يتمتّع بمركز احترام وقوة. لكنّه اتّجه للأوثان ومات روحيّاً. للمؤمن احترامه وقوته الأخلاقية ما دام قلبه خاضعا كليا لسلطان المسيح وخالياً من الأوثان.»

يمثّل جدعون مثالاً آخر. كان الله مع هذا الرجل الفائق الشجاعة. بجيش مؤلّف من 300 رجل هزم جيش المديانيين القوي والمؤلّف من 135،000 رجُل. وعندما أراد رجال إسرائيل تنصيبه ملكاً عليهم، رفض بحكمة، لأنه أدرك أن يهوه كان الملك الحقيقي. وبعد أن كسب انتصارات لامعة وقاوَم بنجاح تجارِب عظيمة، تقوّض ولم يقف في وجه ما نعتقد أنه أمر بسيط. طلب من جنوده تسليمه الأقراط الذهبية التي غنموها من الإسماعيليين. ومن هذه الأقراط صنع إيفودا (ثوباً) صار وثناً معبوداً لشعب إسرائيل، وفخّاً لجدعون وبيته.

نعلم، طبعاً، أنه حين نفشل، نستطيع أن نتوجّه إلى الله معترفين طالبين الصفح. نعلم أنه يستطيع أن يعيد السنوات التي أكلها الجراد أي يمكننا من التعويض عن الأيام التي أضعناها. لكن لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر أنه من الأفضل تجنُّب السقوط كلياً بدل الشفاء منه. من الأفضل عدم تهشيم شهادتنا ممّا أن نحاول إلصاق الأجزاء المهشّمة معاً ثانية. كان والد أندرو سونار يقول له، «يا أندرو، صلِّ حتّى كلينا نتحمّل حتّى النهاية!» فدعونا نصلّي لكي ننهي مسيرتنا بفرح. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 7 كانون الأول


«أَعْظَمَهُنَّ الْمَحَبَّةُ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 13:13)

المحبة هي القوة التي تغلب عالم الكراهية، النزاع والأنانية. تستطيع أن تعمل ما لا تستطيعه أي فضيلة أخرى، وبكلمات أخرى المحبة مَلِكة كل النّعِمَ. تُقابِل المحبة الإساءة باللطف. تطلب الرحمة لجلاّديها. تتصرّف بلا أنانية حينما الجميع حولها بصخب يطالبون بحقوقهم. تُعطي حتّى تنتهي من العطاء.

كان أحد الهنود يقود فيله في أحد الشوارع، ينخسه باستمرار ليزيد من سرعته. وفجأة سقط المنخاس الفولاذي من يده على رصيف الشارع مُصدراً رنيناً عالياً. استدار الفيل، التقط المنخاس بخرطومه، وسلّمه لسيّده. هكذا المحبة.

في إحدى حكايات إيسوب، كانت مباراة ما بين الشمس والريح مَن منهما يستطيع أن يجعل رجلاً يخلع رداءه. هبّت الريح بشدّة، وكلّما قويت اشتد تمسُّك الرجل بردائه حول جسده. ثم جاء دور الشمس فأشرقت على الرجل فخلع رداءه. غيرّته بواسطة الدفء. هكذا المحبة.

رمى السير وولتر سكوت حجراً على كلب شارد بقوة وأصابه بكسر في رجله. وقف سكوت نادماً على عمله، تقدّم الكلب عارجاً إليه ولحس اليد التي رمته بالحجر. هكذا المحبة.

أطلق ستانتون ذماً مُراً على لنكولن، مُلقّباً إيّاه «بالمهرج الماهر» و «الغوريلا الأصلي.» قال أن كل من يذهب إلى أفريقيا ليتفرّج على الغوريلا يكون أحمقاً لأنه يوجد غوريلا في سبرنغ فيلد. أدار لنكولن خدّه الآخر. وفي الواقع فقد عُيِنّ لنكولن ستانتون وزيراً للحربية مؤكّداً أنه يحمل أفضل المؤهّلات لهذه الوظيفة. وعندما أطلقت النار على لنكولن، وقف ستانتون إلى جانب جسده الميت، بكى علناً وقال، هنا يرقد أعظم حاكم بشري عرفه العالم.» لقد انتصر لنكولن بأن أدار الخد الآخر. هكذا هي المحبة.

كتب ستانلي جونز، «بإدارة الخد الآخر تنزع سلاح عدوّك. يلطمك على خدّك وأنت بخلقك الجريء تضربه على القلب بأن تدير له الخدّ الآخر. تذوب عداوته. يختفي عدوّك. تتخلّص من عدوّك بتخليصه من عداوته لك...يقف العالم على أقدام الرجل الذي يملك القوة لينتقم لكن يملك القوة ألا يثأر. هذه هي القوة-القوة المطلقة.»

يبدو أحياناً أنه يمكن تحقيق إنجاز أكثر بالكلام الخشن، للمجازاة عين بعين، بالمطالبة بالحقوق. هذه الأساليب لها وزن معيّن في القوة. لكن رصيد القوة في المحبة، إذ، بدل تعميق الخصومات، تحوّل المحبة الأعداء إلى أصدقاء. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس 8 كانون الأول


«لأَنَّ الْقَضَاءَ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ الرَّدِيءِ لاَ يُجْرَى سَرِيعاً فَلِذَلِكَ قَدِ امْتلأ قَلْبُ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ فِيهِمْ لِفَعْلِ الشَّرِّ.» (الجامعة 11:8)

بينما أكتب هذه السطور، تعم البلاد موجة من السخط العام على ارتفاع نسبة الجريمة في بلادنا. يطالب الناس باحترام القانون والنظام. يبدو أن قوانيننا ومحاكمنا تحابي المجرمين، بينما لا ينال الضحية الإنصاف أو ينال القليل منه. تطول القضايا في المحاكم ويبدو أن لا نهاية لها وغالباً ما يستطيع محامي المجرم أن يكسب القضية عن طريق استغلال فجوات سخيفة في القانون.

لقد ساهم في هذا الإخلال العام تلفظاّت كبار علماء الاجتماع وعلم النفس وخبراء آخرين. يصرّون على أن حكم الإعدام غير معقول ولا إنساني. يشهدون على أن الخوف من العقاب لا يعمل على ردع المجرمين. ويصرّحون أنّ الحل يكمن في تأهيل المجرمين، وليس في معاقبتهم.

لكنهم مخطئون. كلّما ارتفعت ثقة الفرد أن «بإمكانه الإفلات»، كلّما كان مستعدّاً ليلجأ إلى الجريمة. أو عندما يحس أن العقاب سيكون خفيفاً، يتجرّأ على المقامرة بمخاطرة القبض عليه. أو إذا اعتقد أن المحاكمة ستطول لجلسات لا حصر لها، يتشجّع. وبالرغم من كل ما يقولون فإن عقاب الإعدام يقوم بمهمّة الردع.

عند تحليل ارتفاع نسبة الجريمة، قالت إحدى مجلاّت الأخبار أن، «أحد الأسباب يكمن في النقص بوسائل الردع من صلصلة جهاز قضاء الجريمة. يتّفق العديد من السلطات أنه في حال التهديد بعقاباً معقولاً، يجب أن يكون سريعاً وأكيداً. وبسبب العبئ الكبير من القضايا، لا يتمتّع الجهاز القضائي بأي من هذه.

أعلن مؤخّراً أحد الخُبراء في عِلم الجريمة أنه مقابل كل شخص مستقيم بسبب محبّته للفضيلة، يوجد 10،000 صالحين لأنهم يخافون العقاب. ويقول اسحق إرلخ من جامعة شيكاغو أن الإحصائيات تظهر أن أخبار الإعدام لقاتل واحد تمنع 17 جريمة قتل أخرى». الإصلاح والتأهيل ليسا الجواب. لقد فشلا بصورة أكيدة في تغيير الإنسان. نعلم أنه فقط بالولادة الجديدة من روح الله يتحوّل الخاطئ إلى قديس. لكن لسوء الحظ القليل من السُّلطات، إلى حدّ ما، يوافقون على هذا، سواء لأنفسهم أو لأجل سُجنائهم.

في هذه الحالة، أفضل ما يمكن أن يعملوه هو أن يأخذوا عدد اليوم على محمل الجد. «لأَنَّ الْقَضَاءَ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ الرَّدِيءِ لاَ يُجْرَى سَرِيعاً فَلِذَلِكَ قَدِ امتلأ قَلْبُ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ فِيهِمْ لِفَعْلِ الشَّرِّ.» لن نرى انخفاضاً في إحصائيات الجريمة ما لم ينفذ العقاب سريعاً وبدون تمييز. الحل موجود في كلمة الله لو يقبلها بني البشر. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 9 كانون الأول

«لَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 57:15)

لا يمكن لعقل مخلوق أن يُدرك أبعاد النصر الذي حقّقه يسوع المسيح على صليب الجلجثة. لقد قهر العالم (يوحنا 33:16). دان إبليس، رئيس هذا العالم (يوحنا 11:16). انتصر على الرياسات والسلاطين (كولوسي 15:2). هزم الموت إذ قد ابتلع الموت إلى غلبة (كورنثوس الأولى 54:15، 55، 57).

انتصاره انتصارنا. تماماً كما انتصار داود على جوليات أحرز خلاصاً لكل إسرائيل، هكذا صار انتصار المسيح المجيد لكل من ينتمي إليه.

لذلك، نستطيع أن نرنّم مع هوريتيوس بونار:
النصر لنا! لأجلنا تقدَّم ذاك القوي،
لأجلنا حارب المعركة وكسب النصرة: النصرة لنا.

نحن أكثر من غالبين بواسطة الذي أحبّنا لأنه «لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.» (رومية 37:8-39).

قص جاي كنج عن شاب كان في محطة القطار عندما دخل القطار المحطة يحمل فريق كرة القدم المحلّي بعد مباراة هامة. ركض الفتى إلى أوّل شخص نزل من القطار وسأله وهو يلهث، «مَن ربح؟» ثم راح يركض في رصيف المحطة صارخاً بابتهاج «لقد ربحنا! لقد ربحنا!» وبينما كان السيّد كنج يراقب هذا المشهد، فكّر لنفسه، «حقّاً، كم عمل هذا الفتى ليحرز النصر؟ ماذا توجّب عليه أن يعمل في الصراع في ملعب كرة القدم؟» الجواب طبعاً، لا شيء، لا شيء بتاتاً. لكن لأنه ينتمي لنفس البلد، تماثل مع فريق المدينة، وهتف بانتصارهم كأنه له.

سمعت مرّة عن فرنسي انتقل من مركز هزيمة إلى مركز غلبة بتغيير مواطنته. كان هذا عندما كسب ويلنجتون، دوق بريطانيا الحديدي، انتصاره الباهر على نابليون في معركة وترلو. في البداية كان الرجل الفرنسي منضماً للفريق الخاسر، لكن جاء يوم وصار مواطناً بريطانياً، وطالب بنصر ويلنجتون كأنه له.

نحن بالولادة مواطنون في مملكة إبليس، لذلك ننتمي للفريق الخاسر. لكن في اللحظة التي نختار فيها المسيح رباً ومخلّصاً، ننتقل من الهزيمة إلى النصرة.*​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت10 كانون الأول


«وَشَرَحَا لَهُ طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ بِأَكْثَرِ تَدْقِيقٍ.» (أعمال 26:18)

عند شرح طريق الخلاص لشخص آخر، مهم جدّاً أن «تجعل الرسالة سهلة وواضحة،» متجنبّاً كل ما يمكن أن يربكه. لأنه يكون عادة مرتبك بسبب إبليس الذي «قَدْ أَعْمَى أَذْهَانَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ» (2 كو4:4).

دعني أعطيك مثلاً كيف نستطيع أن نقول أشياء تسد أذني غير المؤمن. نبدأ بالشهادة لشاب التقَينا به للتو لأوّل مرّة. وقبل أن نتقدّم في الحديث يقاطعنا بقوله: «أنا لا أومن بالديانة. جرّبت الديانة ولم تعمل لي شيئاً.» ونميل للإجابة بقولنا، «ولا أنا أومن بالديانة أيضاً، أنا لا أدعو إلى ديانة.»

توقّف هنا! هل تدرك مدى ارتباك هذا المشهد؟ ها نحن، نكلّمه عن أمور واضح أنها دينيّة، ومع هذا نقول أننّا لا نؤمن بالديانة. وهذا كاف ليشوّش فكره.

طبعاً أعرف ما نعنيه نحن. نقصد أننّا لا ندعوه لينضم إلى كنيسة أو إلى طائفة لكن ندعوه ليدخل في علاقة مع الرب يسوع. لا نعرض عقيدة بل شخصاً. لا ندعو إلى إصلاح بل إلى تجديد، ليس لبذلة جديدة على الإنسان بل إنسان جديد في البذلة.

لكنّه عندما يفكّر بالديانة، يفكر بكل شيء يتعلّق بالعبادة وخدمة الله. كلمة «ديانة» عند معظم الناس تدل على نظام من المعتقدات ونظام حياة ممّيز مرتبط بعلاقة الإنسان بالله. وهكذا عندما نخبره أننا لا نؤمن بالديانة، تتسارع إلى ذهنه حالاً أننّا لا بد وثنييّن أو مُلحدين. وقبل أن نحصل على فرصة لنشرح ما نعنيه يكون قد وسمنا بعدم التديّن.

في الواقع لا يصح أن نقول أننا لا نؤمن بالديانة. نؤمن بالعقائد الأساسية للإيمان المسيحي. نؤمن أن كل من يُعلن إيمانه بالمسيح ينبغي أن يظهر ذلك في حياته. نؤمن أن الديانة النقية والطاهرة هي افتقاد الأرامل والأيتام ونحفظ أنفسنا بلا دنس من العالم (يعقوب 27:1).

لا نؤمن أن الديانة هي المخلّص. المسيح الحي فقط يستطيع أن يُخلّص. لا نؤمن بأشكال المسيحية الصُوَريّة في العالم اليوم. لا نؤمن بأي جهاز يشجّع الناس على الاعتقاد أنّهم يمكن أن يَصِلوا إلى السماء عن طريق أعمالهم أو جدارتهم. لكن ينبغي أن نستطيع تفسير هذا للناس دون التسبُّب في صدمهم بقذيفة مثل، «أنا أيضاً لا أومن بالديانة.» دعونا ألاّ نقوم بالتلاعب بالألفاظ بينما الأرواح في خطر.​*​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 11 كانون الأول


«فَضَعُوا كَلِمَاتِي هَذهِ عَلى قُلُوبِكُمْ وَنُفُوسِكُمْ وَارْبُطُوهَا عَلامَةً عَلى أَيْدِيكُمْ وَلتَكُنْ عَصَائِبَ بَيْنَ عُيُونِكُمْ.» (تثنية 18:11)


لا يكتمل عدد اليوم دون الأعداد الثلاثة التي تليه، ولهذا نقتبسها هنا: «وَعَلِّمُوهَا أَوْلادَكُمْ مُتَكَلِّمِينَ بِهَا حِينَ تَجْلِسُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ وَحِينَ تَمْشُونَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَحِينَ تَنَامُونَ وَحِينَ تَقُومُونَ. وَاكْتُبْهَا عَلى قَوَائِمِ أَبْوَابِ بَيْتِكَ وَعَلى أَبْوَابِكَ لِتَكْثُرَ أَيَّامُكَ وَأَيَّامُ أَوْلادِكَ عَلى الأَرْضِ التِي أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ لآِبَائِكَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَهُمْ إِيَّاهَا كَأَيَّامِ السَّمَاءِ عَلى الأَرْضِ.»

أمامنا وصف لأهمية مكانة كلمة الله في حياة شعبه كما ينبغي أن تكون. وعند تحقيق هذه الشروط يختبر المؤمنون أيام السماء على الأرض.

أوّلاً، يجب أن نحفظ الكلمة عن ظهر قلب، أو كما يقترح علينا النص، نضعها على قلوبنا ونفوسنا. كل من يحفظ مقاطع من كلمة الله عن ظهر قلب يُغني حياته ويزيد من إمكانيات مباركة الآخرين.

ثم ينبغي أن نربط الكلمة على أيدينا وعلى جباهنا. ولا يعني هذا أن نستخدمها كتعويذة، كما يعتقد البعض، لكن لتكون أعمالنا (أيدينا) ورغباتنا (أعيننا) تحت سلطان الرب يسوع.

ينبغي أن تكون كلمة الله الموضوع الرئيسي في محادثاتنا في البيت. وبالإضافة، يجب أن يكون هناك مذبحٌ في كل بيت، حيث تقرأ كلمة الله كل يوم ويشترك جميع أهل البيت في الصلاة. لا أحد يستطيع أن يقيس تأثير قُدسيّة الكتاب المقدس على بيت كهذا.

يجب أن تُشغلنا هذه الكلمة حين نسير في الطريق، حين نضطجع وحين ننهض. وبكلمات أخرى، ينبغي أن تصير الكلمة جزءاً كبيراً من حياتنا لكي تشكّل حديثنا حيثما نوجد ومهما نعمل. يجب أن نتكلّم بلغة الكتاب المقدس.

هل ينبغي أن نكتب الكلمة على عَتَبات بيوتنا وأبوابنا؟ إنها فكرة جيّدة! كثير من البيوت المسيحية يعلّقون على مدخل بيوتهم (يشوع 15:24) أمّا أنا وبيتي فنعبد الرب.» وبيوت كثيرة أخرى تزيّن جدران بيوتهم بآيات كتابية.

عندما نعطي كلمة الله المقدسة مكانتها الصحيحة في حياتنا، لا نوفّر على أنفسنا ضياع ساعات من الأحاديث التافهة فقط، بل نشغل أنفسنا بمواضيع مهمة، مواضيع ذات نتائج أبدية، ونحافظ على أجواء مسيحية في بيوتنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 12 كانون الأول


«لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ.» (متى 7:4)


ما المقصود بتجربة الرب؟ هل يمكن أن نكون مذنبين في ذلك؟

لقد جرّب بنو إسرائيل الله عندما تذمّروا على نقص الماء في البرية (خروج 7:17) عندما قالوا، «فِي وَسَطِنَا الرَّبُّ أمْ لا؟» لم يشكوا فقط في حضوره الإلهي وسطهم بل أيضاً في عنايته ورعايته لهم.

جرّب الشيطان الرب عندما تحداه ليلقي بنفسه من قمة الهيكل (لوقا 12:4-19). كان من الممكن أن يجرب يسوع أباه السماوي لو فعل هذا، لأنه كمن يقوم بحركات بهلوانية خطرة خارج إرادة الله.

جرب الفريسيون الرب حين سألوه إن كان يحق أن يعطوا الجزية لقيصر (متّى 15:22-18). توقّعوا أن يكون جوابه مُنفراً إما الرومان أو اليهود الشديدي الرغبة للإنتقام من الرومان.

جرّبت سفيرا روح الرب عندما تظاهرت أنها أعطت كل المبلغ الذي تقاضته ثمن ملكها للرب، بينما في الحقيقة كانت قد أخفت قسماً لنفسها (أعمال 9:5).

أخبر بطرس المجمع في أورشليم أنه يكون تجربة للرب لوضع الأمم تحت الناموس، نير لم يستطع اليهود أنفسهم تحمّله (أعمال 10:15).

تجربة الله تعني أن تَفحص بِكَم يمكنك أن تنجو قبل أن يحكم الله عليك، يعني أن تفترض ما يمكن أن يعمله، تفحص إن ينجز ما يقول في كلمته، أو تحاول أن تستنفذ حدود دينونته (تثنية 16:6، متّى 7:4)». نجرّب الله حين نتذمّر ونشتكي، لأننّا نكون في الواقع نشك في حضوره، بقوّته وبصلاحه. نقول أنه لا يعرف ظروفنا، لا يهتم بنا أو لا يقدر على إنقاذنا.

نجرّب الله حين نعرّض أنفسنا دون حاجة لخطر ما ونتوقّع منه أن ينقذنا. كثيراً ما نقرأ عن مؤمنين مُضلّلين يقومون باللعب بالأفاعي السامة وماتوا نتيجة لذلك. لقد كان تفسيرهم أن الله وعد بالأمانة في مرقس 18:16. «يحملون حيّات.» لكن القصد من كل هذا كان ليبرّر قيامنا بالمعجزات فقط عند الضرورة في تنفيذ مشيئته من خلالنا.

نجرّب الله كل ما نبتعد بأنفسنا عن مجال مشيئته التي لنا ونتصرّف حسب مشيئتنا.
إنه لأمر لا يصدّق أن مخلوقاً يرغب أو يجرؤ في تجربة خالقه، أو يقوم أحد الخطاة لكي يهين المخلّص. *​


----------



## happy angel (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 13 كانون الأول


«حِينَئِذٍ كَلَّمَ مُتَّقُو الرَّبِّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ قَرِيبَهُ وَالرَّبُّ أَصْغَى وَسَمِعَ وَكُتِبَ أَمَامَهُ سِفْرُ تَذْكَرَةٍ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقُوا الرَّبَّ وَلِلْمُفَكِّرِينَ فِي اسْمِهِ.» (ملاخي 16:3)


من الممكن أن ننشغل إلى حد تصبح فيه أرواحنا عاقرة. نشاطات كثيرة تسبّب لنا الانشغال الشديد بعملنا والقليل بإلهنا. الرعاة الذين لا يقضون وقتاً كافياً على انفراد في التأمل والشركة مع الرب يبدأون بتقديم رسائل سالفة وقديمة تحمل القليل أو لا قوة روحية.

ينبغي أن نصلّي جميعاً، «أيها الرب، خلّصنا من عقم حياة الانشغال.» يخاف العديد من المؤمنين أن يكونوا لوحدهم. يجب أن يكونوا مع آخرين، يتحادثون، يعملون أو يسافرون. لا يقضون وقتاً بتأمل صامت.

ضغوطات الحياة الحديثة تشجّعنا أن نكون مفرطين في النشاط، أن نكون عظيمي الإنجاز. نبني لأنفسنا برنامج نشاط زخم ويصعب علينا التمهّل. يبدو أن الحياة اندفاع مستمر، للأمام، للأمام، أسرع، أسرع. وتكون نتيجة ذلك عدم تنمية جذور روحية عميقة. نتكلّم عن نفس الحقائق الغير دنيوية التي شاركنا الناس بها قبل عشرين سنة. لا نتقدّم قيد أنملة في عشرين سنة.

لكن هنالك من يروّضون أنفسهم على الهروب من التنافس الأحمق والعنيف، الذين يرفضون الدعوات، ويضعون النشاطات في المركز الثاني ليتفرّغوا لقضاء وقت على انفراد مع الرب. يصمّمون على تخصيص وقت للتأمل وللصلاة. عندهم مكان خاص، مخبأ حيث يختلون من ضجيج العالم لكي يكونوا منفردين مع الرب يسوع.

يتمتّع هؤلاء بخط اتصال مع الرب. «سرُّ الرَّبِّ لِخَائِفِيهِ وَعَهْدهُ لِتَعْليمِهِمْ.» (مزمور 14:25). يعلن الله لأشخاص أسراراً لا نعرف عنها أي شيئ في خضمّ حياتنا الصاخبة. هنالك اتصال تفكير إلهي بما يختص بالإرشاد، بما يختص بالأحداث المثيرة في مجال الروح، فيما يختص بالمستقبل. هؤلاء الذين يداومون اللجوء إلى الخلوة المقدسه يحظون برؤى من الرب بينما سكّان الضواحي لا يعرفون شيئاً عنها. لقد أعطيت الرؤيا لذاك الذي كان يتّكئ على صدر المخلّص.

أتفكّر أحياناً بكلمات سيسيل، «أقول في كل مكان وللجميع، يجب أن تكونوا على اتصال مع الله وإلاّ تموت أرواحكم. سيروا مع الله وإلاّ يسير إبليس معكم. إنموا في النعمة وإلاّ تخسرونها. ولا تستطيعون ذلك إلاّ بتخصيص جزء كبير من وقتكم لهذا الغرض، مجتهدين باستخدام الوسائل المناسبة. لا أعلم كيف يمكن لبعض المؤمنين أن يتذكّروا أو يتأملّوا القليل. أرى أن روح العصر تكمن في مبدأ الاستيعاب. تُسرع بفكري بعيدا في دوامة، تغرقني في حثالة وقذارة الطبيعة الجسدية. اضطر إلى الإنسحاب بنفسي بصورة عادية وأقول لقلبي ماذا تعمل؟ أين أنت الآن؟»*​


----------



## happy angel (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 14 كانون الأول



«لِمَجْدِي خَلَقْتُهُ وَجَبَلْتُهُ وَصَنَعْتُهُ.» (أشعياء 7:43)


أحد المشاهد المأسوية في وجودنا رؤية رجال ونساء يعيشون حياة الضياع. لقد صُنع الإنسان على صورة وشبه الله. لقد صُمّم ليتبوّأ عرشاً لا كرسياً في مقصف. خُلق ليمثِّلَ الله وليس عبداً للخطية.

وللإجابة عن السؤال، «ما هو الهدف الرئيسي من الإنسان؟» نجد الجواب يقول باختصار، «القصد الرئيسي من الإنسان هو تمجيد الله والتمتّع معه إلى الأبد.» فإذا أخطأنا هذا الهدف نكون قد خسرنا كل شيء. يبكي ج. ه. جويت عندما يدرك أن سبيل العديد من الناس خلال السنوات «ليس مسيرة إنسان بل مسيرة مكروبة الأميبا.» يحزنه رؤية رجال يسيل لعابهم ليكونوا لا أكثر من موظّفين في مشاريع زائلة.» يدوّن بكل تأثّر على ضريح أحدهم، «وُلد إنسانا ومات بقّالا.» يحدق مايرز بالبشرية ويكتب: أرى الناس هناك أرواحاً فقط، مقيّدين بدل أن يكونوا غالبين، عبيداً بدل أن يكونوا ملوكاً، أسمع أملهم الوحيد بتعجّب فارغ، يحزنني رضاهم باستعراض أشياء.

عندما كان واتشماني شابّاً، تأثّر من رؤية موهبة إنسان خلاّقة تُبدَّد عند صاحب عمل جشع في إحدى مشاغل النقش في شارع من شوارع المدينة القديمة، كان أحد الحِرَفيّين المجهولين قد قضى ست سنوات في حفر ثلاثة أوراق على أربعة أغصان على لوحة، يحفر أشكال أزهار على خشب طبيعي، أبيض على خلفيّة سطح أسود. وكان يتقاضى ثمانين سنتاً أجرة يومية، في المطر وفي الصحو، في الأعياد وفي الثورات، كما يقول صاحب المشغل، بالإضافة إلى بعض الأرز والخضار ولوح من الخشب ينام عليه.

وبعد أن اكتسب المهارة لهذا العمل، يمكن أن ينجز لوحتين فقط قبل أن يتلف بصره وأعصابه وثم يُلقى في الشارع لينضم إلى المتسوّلين.» مأساة حياة اليوم أن الإنسان يفشل في تقدير واعتبار دعوته العليا. يمرّون خلال الحياة يعانقون الأمور الثانويه. يزحفون بدل أن يحلّقوا. وكما قال أحدهم، يفتّشون في كومة من الزبالة ولا يلحظون الملاك فوقهم يقدّم لهم إكليلاً. يقضون وقتهم في كسب معيشتهم بدل أن يحيوا حياتهم. يقلق الكثيرون اليوم من إتلاف المصادر الطبيعية لكنّهم لا يفكّرون أبداً بالخسارة الأكبر التي هي المصادر البشرية. يقوم العديدون بحملات للمحافظة على أجناس الطيور والحيوانات والأسماك، لكنّهم ينظرون كيف يضيّع الناس حياتهم ولا يحرّكون ساكناً. حياة إنسان واحد تساوي أكثر من عالم كامل. ضياع تلك الحياة مأساة لا توصف. قالت إحدى السيدات، «أبلغ السبعين من عمري، ولم أعمل شيئاً بحياتي،» أتوجد مأساة أكبر؟​*​


----------



## happy angel (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 15 كانون الأول


«الَّذِينَ يَزْرَعُونَ بِالدُّمُوعِ يَحْصُدُونَ بِالاِبْتِهَاجِ. الذَّاهِبُ ذِهَاباً بِالْبُكَاءِ حَامِلاً مِبْذَرَ الزَّرْعِ مَجِيئاً يَجِيءُ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ حَامِلاً حُزَمَهُ.» (مزمور 5:126، 6)

يتذكّر بني إسرائيل في المزمور126 رجوعهم إلى البلاد بعد السبي إلى بابل. كانوا كأنهم في عالم الأحلام، مملوئين ضحكاً وغناءً. حتّى أن جيرانهم الوثنيّين تكلّموا عن الأمور العظيمة التي صنعها الرب مع شعبه.

والآن بعد عودتهم إلى بلادهم كان عليهم أن يزرعوا غلالهم. لكن هذا طرح مشكلة. لقد أحضروا معهم كميّة قليلة من البذار. يمكنهم استعماله للطعام، إذ لم يكن هناك غلال في الحقول لكي يحصدوها. أو كان يمكنهم استعمالها للزراعة في الأرض على أمل الحصاد الوفير عندما يحين الوقت. إن قرّروا استعمال معظم البذار للزراعة، فينبغي أن يعيشوا مقتصدين ومضحّين حتّى مجيء وقت الحصاد. لقد قرّروا المسار الثاني.
بينما كان الفلاّح في حقله، يغرف بيده البِذار وينثرها فوق الأرض المحروثة كان يذرف الدموع متفكّراً بالحرمان الذي ينبغي أن يتحمّله وعائلته حتّى موعد الحصاد.

وفيما بعد، عندما تصفرّ الحقول بالحبوب الذهبيّة، تنقلب دموعه إلى دموع فرح وهو يجمع السنابل الناضجة إلى المخزن. ستكافأ التضحيات التي قدّمها مع عائلته بِوَفرة.

يمكن أن نطبّق هذه الفكرة على وكالتنا في الأشياء المادية. لقد ائتمننا الرب على مبلغ محدّد من المال. يمكن أن ننفقه على ملذّاتنا الخاصة في شراء كل رغبات قلوبنا. أو نحيا مضحّين ومستثمرين في عمل الرب في الإرساليات الأجنبيّة، في الأدب المسيحي، في الإذاعات المسيحية، في الكنائس المحلية وبأشكال مختلفة من النشاطات التبشيرية. وهذا يعني اختيار مستوى متواضع من الحياة لكي نقدّم كل ما يفوق الضروريّات لعمل الرب. وهذا يعني الحياة على ميزانية محدّدة لكي لا تهلك نفوس تحتاج للإنجيل.

لكن تضحيات كهذه لن تستحق التذكّر حين يأتي وقت الحصاد، عندما نرى رجلاً أو امرأة في السماء بسبب تضحياتنا المعيشية. نجاة شخص واحد من الجحيم ليصبح بين الساجدين لحَمل الله في الأبدية يستحق كل تضحية يمكن أن نقوم بها الآن.​*​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مرسي ليك موضوع جميل اوي ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (16 ديسمبر 2011)

عاشقة البحر قال:


> مرسي ليك موضوع جميل اوي ربنا يباركك



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 16 كانون الأول



«بَارِكِي يَا نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ وَلاَ تَنْسَيْ كُلَّ حَسَنَاتِهِ...الَّذِي يَشْفِي كُلَّ أَمْرَاضِكِ.» (مزمور2:103، 3)

«الرب شَافِيكَ» أحد أسماء الله التي تعني «أنا الرَّبُّ شافيك» (خروج 26:15). الله هو الشافي. يشفينا من كل أنواع الأمراض، وينقذنا في الوقت المناسب والى الأبد من كل شكل من أشكال المرض.

أحياناً يشفينا بواسطة قوى شافية هائلة وضعها في أجسادنا. وهذا ما يقوله الأطبّاء أحياناً، «معظم الأشياء تتحسّن في الصباح.» يشفي أحياناً بواسطة الدواء أو العمليات الجراحية. قال دوبويس، الطبيب الفرنسي الشهير، «الجرّاح يضمد الجرح والله يشفيه.» يشفي أحياناً بطرق عجيبة. نعرف هذا من الإنجيل ومن تجاربنا الخاصة.

لكن، ليس دائماً مشيئة الله أن يشفي. فلو كانت كذلك فلا يشيخ أحد ولا يموت إنسان. لكن الجميع يموتون عاجلاً أو آجلاً إلى أن يجيء الرب. لم يشف الله أوجاع بولس الجسدية لكن أعطاه نعمة ليتحمّلها (كورنثوس الثانية 7:12-12).

وبصورة عامة فإن جميع هذه الأمراض نتيجة للخطية. وبكلمات أخرى، لو لم تكّن هناك خطية فلن يكّن هناك مرض. في بعض الأحيان يكون المرض نتيجة مباشرة لخطية في حياة أحدهم. مثلاً، الإدمان على المسكر يسبب أحيانا أمراضا في الكبد، التدخين يسبّب أحياناً مرض السرطان، الفساد الجنسي يسبّب أحياناً أمراضاً تناسلية، والقلق يسبّب أحياناً قرحة المعدة. لكن ليس كل الأمراض نتيجة مباشرة لخطية الشخص.

لقد سبّب إبليس مرض أيوب الشديد (أيوب 7:2) ومع ذلك لم يوجد مثل أيوب بارّ على وجه الأرض. سبّب لامرأة غير معروفة وجعاً في ظهر منحن (لوقا 11:13-17). وسبّب شوكة بولس في الجسد (كورنثوس الثانية 7:12). وفي يوحنا 2:9، 3 لم تكُن خطية الشخص سبب ولادته ضريراً. أبفرودتس كان يعاني مرضاً شديداً، ليس بسبب خطية، لكن بسبب خدمة الرب (فيلبي 30:2). كان غايوس معافى روحيّاً ولكن مريضاً جسديّاً (يوحنا الثالثة 2).

وأخيراً، الفشل في الشفاء لا يدل بالضرورة على نقص في الإيمان. لكن فقط عندما يعطي الله وعداً محدّداً بالشفاء، يمكننا بالإيمان طلب الشفاء. وإلاّ نستودع أنفسنا ليدي ربّنا الحيّ والمحب ونُصلّي لتكن مشيئته.*​


----------



## happy angel (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 17 كانون الأول


«بِعَدَمِ الْحَطَبِ تَنْطَفِئُ النَّارُ.» (أمثال 20:26)

يتشاجر الرجال. يلقي أحدهم قذيفة غضب ويرد عليه آخر بردٍّ لاذع. يلقي أحدهم اتّهامات وآخر بتهم مضادّة بحدّة مشابهة. لا ينوي أي منهما التوقّف لئلاّ يُعد سكوته ضعفاً أو هزيمة. وهكذا تزداد النار حدّة مندفعة بالكراهية مِن وإلى.

لكن هلمّ نغّير الصورة. يسدّد أحدهم تيّاراً كلاميّاً ضد خصمه، لكنه لا يتلقّى رداً غاضباً. يحاول إثارة الغضب، يثير بالافتراء والخزي. لكن الرجل الآخر يرفض الانضمام للمشاجرة. وأخيراً يدرك الخصم أنه يضيع وقته سدى فينسلّ مُبتعداً، يتمتم ويشتم. انطفأت النار لأن المتهم رفض أن يصب الزيت على النار.

كثيراً ما واجه الدكتور أيرونسايد أشخاصاً عند نهاية اجتماع يريدون أن يناقشوه بخصوص شيءٍ ممّا قاله. وكانوا في الواقع ينتقون أموراً جانبية وليس عقائد أساسية. فكان يستمع إليهم بكل صبر، وعندما ينتهي اللحوح من قول كل ما عنده، كان يقول أيرونسايد، «حسناً، أيها الأخ، عندما نكون في السماء يكون أحدنا صادقاً والآخر على خطأ، ربما أكون أنا على خطأ.» وهذه الإجابة كانت دائماً تحرّر الدكتور الطيب ليتحدّث إلى شخص آخر.

كيف نتقبل النقد؟ هل ندافع عن أنفسنا، هل نعمل العين بالعين، نُفرغ كل الانتقادات التي في أفكارنا عن الشخص الآخر؟ أو هل نقول بكل هدوء، «أيها الأخ، أنا سعيد أنك لا تعرفني جيّداً وإلاّ لكنت تجد أموراً أكثر لتنتقدها فيَّ.» جواب كهذا قد أطفأ نيرانا كثيرة مّرات عديدة.

أظن أن معظمنا قد تسلّم مرّة رسالة تقذف بنا بعيداً عن وجه البسيطة. ردّنا الطبيعي في وقت كهذا أن نجلس لنخط إجابة لاذعة. يضيف هذا زيتاً على النار وحالاً تتسمّم الأقلام وتتسابق مِن وإلى. لكن كم يحلو لو كانت الإجابة تتضمّن سطراً واحداً بسيطاً، «أخي العزيز، إن كنت ميّالاً لمخاصمة أحدهم، أرجوك أن تحارب إبليس.»

الحياة قصيرة لنقضيها في الدفاع عن أنفسنا، في الخصام، أو في تبادل الكلمات الساخنة، هذه الأمور تلهينا عن أولويّاتنا، تضعف من قوانا الروحية، وتفسد شهادتنا. يحمل البعض مشاعل ليشعلوا النار عن عمد، لكن نحن نسيطر على الزيت. عندما نرفض أن نضيف الزيت على النار، فهي تخمد. *​


----------



## happy angel (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 18 كانون الأول


«وَيْلٌ لِلْقَائِلِينَ لِلشَّرِّ خَيْراً وَلِلْخَيْرِ شَرّاً الْجَاعِلِينَ الظَّلاَمَ نُوراً وَالنُّورَ ظَلاَماً الْجَاعِلِينَ الْمُرَّ حُلْواً وَالْحُلْوَ مُرّاً.» (أشعياء 20:5)


يُعلن الله ويلاته على هؤلاء الذين يَقلبون القِيَم الأخلاقية، ويجعلون الخطية جديرة بالاحترام ويقترحون أن الطهارة غير مرغوب فيها. قدّم هربرت لوكت ثلاثة أمثلة معاصرة عن كيفية التلاعب بمواصفات الأخلاق.

«أوّلاً: قرأت مقالاً يعالج باستخفاف النتائج السلبية للدعارة المصوّرة، لكنه استنكر بشدّة التوّجه الديني لفئة الداعين للقداسة. ثانياً: اطّلعت صدفة على قصة في إحدى الصحف تحكي عن مجموعة من الآباء المهتمّين الذين كانوا يحاولون إبعاد معلّمة حامل خارج الزواج من وظيفتها. وقد صوّرها الكاتب كشخص جميل بينما الآباء والأمهات مصنوعين ليكونوا أوغاداً. وثالثاً: شاهدت ضيفاً على برنامج تلفزيوني يدافع عن المسكر، وعن السكر، واستعمال المخدّرات في أحدى حفلات الموسيقى التي لاقى فيها العديد من الشباب حتفهم. مُلقياً باللوم بالمشاكل الاجتماعية على أفراد لا يحبوّن مثل هذه التجمّعات.»

أقترح سبَبَين لازدياد التخلّف الأخلاقي الذي نلحظه. أوّلاً وقبل كل شيء، لقد تخلّى الناس عن القِيَم المطلقة الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس. الأخلاق اليوم أصبحت موضوعاً خاضعاً للتفسيرات الشخصية. ثانياً، كلّما زاد انغماس الناس بالخطية، يكثر الشعور بوجوب تفسير الخطية كسلوك له عذره ويمكن تبريره، وهكذا يبرّرون أنفسهم.

بعض الذين يصعب عليهم تبرير الخطية، يلجئون بدل ذلك إلى مناقشات تافهة، أي يهاجمون شخصية الخصم بدل الرد على حججه. وهكذا في جميع الأمثلة التي ذكرت آنفاً، يهاجم مؤيّدو حرية الإرادة «وجهة نظر الداعين للقداسة الشخصية،» جعلوا من الآباء والأمهات أوغاداً، ويضعون اللوم في المشاكل الإجتماعية على الناس الذين يبدون معارضتهم للسكر والمخدرات وحفلات الروك التي قُتل فيها العديد من الشباب.

بالإضافة لهؤلاء الذين يقلبون مواصفات الأخلاق، يوجد أولئك الذين يرضون أنفسهم بتشويش منظرهم. لسوء الحظ عدد كبير من هؤلاء رجال دين. بدل أن يقفوا بإنصاف إلى جانب الكتاب المقدس ويدعون الخطية بأسمائها الصحيحة، يمتنعون عن التعبير صراحة ويدلون ضمناً أن الوضع ليس سيّئاً. السكر مرض.

الانحراف أسلوب حياة بديل. الجنس خارج الزواج مسموح به إن كان مقبولاً من الناحية التراثية. ألإجهاض، التعرّي العلني والدعارة حقوق شخصية لا يجوز أن تُحرّم. تفكير مشوّش بهذا المقدار يحمل نقصاً شديداً من الفكر الأخلاقي. هذه الحجج المنحرفة ما هي إلا أكاذيب شيطانية نهايتها غرق الناس في هلاك أبدي.*​


----------



## happy angel (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 19 كانون الأول


«اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ.» (لوقا 33:21)


كلمة الله ليست أبدية فقط بل إنها حتماً ستتحقّق. في متّى 18:5 يقول يسوع أنه لا تزول نقطة ولا حرف من الناموس إلى أن يتم الكل. النقطة هي حرف من العبرية يمثّل الفاصلة أو الفاصلة العليا. كان يسوع يقصد أن كلمة الله ستتحقّق حتى في أصغر التفاصيل.

يوليانوس الملحد، أحد أباطرة روما ما بين 331-336 ب. م، صمّم أن يثبت بطلان الكتاب المقدس ويشوّه سمعة المسيحية. وقد اختار فقرة ليبطلها من لوقا 24:21، «وَيَقَعُونَ بِالسَّيْفِ وَيُسْبَوْنَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ وَتَكُونُ أُورُشَلِيمُ مَدُوسَةً مِنَ الأُمَمِ حَتَّى تُكَمَّلَ أَزْمِنَةُ الأُمَمِ.» وقد بدأ بتشجيع اليهود ليقوموا ببناء الهيكل. وبحسب جيبون، «انحطاط وسقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية»، وبدأوا بالعمل بحماس، مستخدمين معاول فضيّة إمعاناً في إسرافهم، ونقلوا التراب بأوعية أرجوانية. لكن بينما كانوا يعملون، تعرّضوا لهزّة أرضية وكُرات نار صاعدة من الأرض. فاضطرّوا إلى ترك المشروع.

قبل المسيح بحوالي ستمائة سنة، تنبّأ حزقيال أن الباب الشرقي لمدينة أورشليم سيغلق ويبقى مغلقاً حتى يأتي «الرئيس» (حزقيال 3:44). يعتقد العديد من طلاّب الكتاب المقدس أن «الرئيس» هو المسيّا. يدعى هذا الباب «بالباب الّذهبي» تم إغلاقه سنة 1543 على يدي السلطان سليمان القانوني. خطّط القيصر ويلهلم الألماني احتلال أورشليم وكان يأمل الدخول إلى المدينة من هذا الباب. لكن أمله لم يتحقّق، بقي الباب مغلقاً.
تنبّأ فولتير متفاخراً أن الكتاب المقدس سوف يموت بعد مائة عام. وعند مرور المائة عام، كان فولتير ميتاً، وصار بيته مركزاً لجمعية جنيف للكتاب المقدس. قام كذلك إنغرسول يتباهى مثل فولتير. قال أن الكتاب المقدس سيدخل معرض الجثث بعد خمسة عشر سنة. وقد دخل المعرض بنفسه بدل الكتاب المقدس. يعمّر الكتاب المقدس أكثر من منتقديه.

هل تظن أن الناس سيصحون لحقيقة أن الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله الأبدية ولن تزول أبداً. لكن كما قال جوناثان سويفت، «ليس من أعمى مثل كل من لا يرى.»*​


----------



## happy angel (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 20 كانون الأول



«فَإِنِّي قَدْ تَعَلَّمْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مُكْتَفِياً بِمَا أَنَا فِيهِ.» (فيلبي 11:4)

كثيراً ما يقال لنا أن ظروف الحياة ليست المهمة بل الأهم كيف يكون ردّ فعلنا لهذه الظروف. هذا صحيح. بدل أن نحاول دوماً أن نغيّر الظروف، ينبغي أن نفكّر أكثر في تغيير أنفسنا. تتعدّد طرق ردود الفعل التي يسلكها الناس لمجابهة الأحداث الصعبة. أوّلها عن طريق الصبر. وهذا يعني أن يكونوا صامدين تماماً، يصرّون بأسنانهم ولا يظهرون عواطفهم. وسياستهم تدعو إلى التعاون مع المحتوم.

ردّ فعل غيرهم يكون هستيريّاً. يتحطّمون عاطفيّاً وبمصاحبة عويل، دموع ومظاهر جسدية مدهشة. ردّ فعل البعض يكون هزيمة، يستسلمون لحالة من الكآبة والقنوط. وفي الحالات المتطرّفة ينتحرون.

الطريقة المسيحية العادية هي الإذعان والخضوع. في تحليله للوضع يقول المؤمن، «لم يحدث هذا الأمر صدفة. يسيطر الله على كل ما يصيب حياتي. لم يقترف خطأ. لقد سمح بهذا لكي يتمجّد وليبارك الآخرين ويمنحني الخير. لا يمكنني أن أرى البرنامج الكامل العامل فيَّ، لكنني أثق به بالرغم من كل شيء. فأخضع لمشيئته، وأصلّي أن يمجّد نفسه وأتعلّم ما يبغي أن يعلّمني.»

هنالك طريقة أخرى تبعها بعض القدّيسين المختارين، وهي النصرة العظمى. لا أجرؤ أن أضع نفسي بين هؤلاء، بالرغم من أنني أطمح إلى الانضمام إليهم. هؤلاء هم الذين يستخدمون الضيقة كحجر قفز إلى الغلبة. يحوّلون المرارة إلى حلاوة والرماد إلى جمال. لا يجعلون الظروف تقهرهم، بل يستغلّون الظروف لخدمتهم. وبهذا المعنى يكونون «أكثر من منتصرين.» إليكم بعض الأمثلة.

كانت حياة امرأة مؤمنة تبدو مليئة بالإحباط وخيبة الأمل. لكن كُتب في سيرة حياتها، «عملت باقات رائعة من رفوضات الله.»

تعرّضت جماعة من المؤمنون في بلد شرقي للهجوم بالحجارة من قبل جمهور غاضب. وعندما عاد هؤلاء المؤمنين أنفسهم، استخدموا الحجارة التي رموا بها لبناء كنيسة لهم.

بعد أن اشترى أحدهم بيتاً، وجد في وسط الحديقة صخرة كبيرة. فقرّر أن يبني حديقة صخرية.

قال أ. ستانلي، «استخدم رفضك وحوّلهُ إلى باب» أو كما قال أحدهم: «عندما تقدّم لك الحياة ليموناً، اصنع منه شراباً.»

عندي محبة خاصة لقصة رجل قال له طبيبه أنه سيخسر بصره في عين وسوف يضع مكانها عيناً زجاجية. فكان جوابه في الحال، «تأكّد أن تضع لي عيناً ذات بريق.» وهذا ما أسمّيه سموّاً إلى ما فوق الظروف
. *​


----------



## happy angel (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 21 كانون الأول


«أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أيضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا.» (أفسس 25:5)

تحتل الكنيسة مكانة مُهمة جدّاً في فكر المسيح، وينبغي أن تكون مُهمّة كثيراً في تقييمنا أيضاً.

نشعر بأهمية الكنيسة من المركز الرفيع الذي نحتلّه في العهد الجديد. كذلك كان لها مكانة هامّة في خدمة الرسل. وقد تكلّم بولس، على سبيل المثال، عن خدمته المزدوجة بالكرازة بالإنجيل وبإعلان حقيقة الكنيسة (أفسس 8:3، 9). تكلّم الرُسل عن الكنيسة بكل حماس وللغرابة يغيب عنّا اليوم. لقد زرعوا كنائس في كل مكان ذهبوا إليه، بينما الميل اليوم لإقامة منظّمات مسيحية.

حقيقة الكنيسة شكّلت أهم إنجاز في إعلان الكتاب (كولوسي 25:1، 26). كانت العقيدة الأخيرة التي أُعلنت.
الكنيسة هي الوحدة التي اختارها الله لكي يذيع ويدافع عن الإيمان من خلالها (تيموثاوس الأولى15:3). يقول أنها عامود الحق وقاعدته. نشكر الله لأجل المنظمات الكنسية الضخمة المكرّسة لنشر الإنجيل وتعليم المؤمنين، لكن من الخطأ جَعلها تحل محل الكنيسة المحلية في حياة أعضائها. يعِد الله بأن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى على الكنيسة (متّى 18:16)، لكن لم يعط هذا الوعد للمنظّمات المسيحية.

يتكلّم بولس عن الكنيسة أنها ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل (أفسس20:1-23). وبنعمة عجيبة لا يعتبر الرأس نفسه كاملاً دون أعضائه.

الكنيسة ليست فقط جسد المسيح (كورنثوس الأولى 12:12، 13)، إنها أيضاً عروسه (أفسس 5: 25-27، 32،31). الكنيسة كجسد هي الوسيلة التي من خلالها يختار أن يظهر نفسه للعالم في هذا العصر. الكنيسة كعروس هي غرض محبّته التي يعدّها للمشاركة في مُلكه وفي مجده.

من كل ما ذكر آنفاً، نضطر إلى الإستنتاج أن أضعف تجمّع للمؤمنين له مكانة عند المسيح أكثر من أعظم إمبراطورية في العالم. يتكلّم عن الكنيسة بتحبّب لطيف وجلال فريد من نوعه. نستنتج أيضاً أن الشيخ في كنيسة محلية يعني في عيني الرب أكثر من أي رئيس دولة أو ملك. يوجد القليل من التعليم في العهد الجديد كيف تكون حاكماً جيّداً، لكن هنالك نصوص كثيرة مكرسّة لعمل الشيخ.

إن رأينا يوماً الكنيسة كما يراها المسيح، فستَحدُث في حياتنا وخدمتنا ثورة. *​


----------



## happy angel (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 22 كانون الأول



«فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ أَخْطَأْنَا بِاخْتِيَارِنَا بَعْدَمَا أَخَذْنَا مَعْرِفَةَ الْحَقِّ، لاَ تَبْقَى بَعْدُ ذَبِيحَةٌ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا، بَلْ قُبُولُ دَيْنُونَةٍ مُخِيفٌ، وَغَيْرَةُ نَارٍ عَتِيدَةٍ أَنْ تَأْكُلَ الْمُضَادِّينَ.» (عبرانيين 26:10، 27)

هذا واحد من أعداد كثيرة في العهد الجديد التي ثبت أنها مقلقة جدّاً للعديد من المؤمنين الجديّين وأصحاب الضمائر الحيّة. ويفكّرون بهذه الطريقة: أنا أواجه تجربة لاقتراف خطية. أعرف أن هذا خطأ. أعرف أنني يجب ألاّ أعمل الخطية، لكن أقترف الخطية على أي حال. لقد تمردّت عن قصد. يبدو أنني اقترف الخطية بإرادتي. لذلك، يظهر من هذا العدد كأنني خسرت خلاصي. تنشأ المشكلة لأنهم يخرجون العدد من سياق الكلام ويعطونه معان لم يقصد منها قول ذلك. تتكلم هذه الفقرة عن خطية الإرتداد. خطية الشخص الذي يعلن أنه مؤمن لفترة من الزمن لكنه يتبرّأ لاحقاً من الإيمان المسيحي وينتمي عادة لنظام يقاوم المسيح.

يوصَف المرتد في العدد 29: داس ابن الله، وحسب دم العهد الذي تقدّس به دنس، واحتقر روح النعمة. يعلن بانقلابه المؤلم ضد المسيح أنه لم يولد الولادة الجديدة أبداً. نفرض أن شخصاً يسمع البشارة ويستحسن الإيمان المسيحي. يترك ديانة أجداده ويتبنّى الصبغة المسيحية دون تجديد أصيل. يأتي الإضطهاد، يعيد تفكيره عن كونه معروفاً كمسيحي. وأخيراً يقرّر أن يعود إلى ديانته القديمة. لكن هذا ليس سهلاً. لنفرض أنه قبل قبول القادة به للرجوع بعد التخلّي عن إيمانه، يقيمون مراسيم ينبغي أن يمر بها. يأخذون دم خنزير ويرشّونه على الأرض. ثم يقولون له، «يمثل هذا الدم دم المسيح. إن ترغب في العودة إلى ديانة آبائك، يجب أن تدوس هذا الدم.» فيفعل. في الواقع، إنه يدوس ابن الله ويحسب دمه دنساً. هذا الشخص مرتد. لقد اقترف خطية عن عمد.

المؤمن الحقيقي لا يمكنه أن يقترف هذه الخطية عن عمد. لكن يمكن أن يقترف خطايا أخرى مع عِلمه أن هذا خطأ. ربما يخرق ضميره عن وعي. هذا خطير في نظر الله، ويجب ألاّ نقول شيئاً لنقدّم أعذاراً لهذا العمل. لكنه لا يزال يستطيع أن يجد المغفرة بواسطة الاعتراف وترك خطيته. ليس كذلك المرتد. يقول الحكم له أنه لم يتبقَ ذبيحة بعد لخطاياه (عدد 26)، ويستحيل تجديده للتوبة (عبرانيين 6:6).*​


----------



## happy angel (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 23 كانون الأول


«كُلُّ مَنْ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ. كُلُّ مَنْ يُخْطِئُ لَمْ يُبْصِرهُ وَلاَ عَرَفَهُ.» (يوحنا الأولى 6:3)

تأمَّلنا بالأمس بفقرة ثبت على أنها في الغالب تسبّب إزعاجاً للمؤمن الجدّي. وسنتأمل اليوم بثلاثة أعداد من رسالة يوحنا الأولى والتي تزعج المؤمنين المتنبهين جدّاً لإثمهم. هنالك العدد المقتبس أعلاه. ثم هنالك يوحنا الأولى 9:3، «كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مَوْلُودٌ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يَفْعَلُ خَطِيَّةً، لأَنَّ زَرْعَهُ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ، وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُخْطِئَ لأَنَّهُ مَوْلُودٌ مِنَ اللهِ.» وهناك أيضاً يوحنا الأولى 18:5، «نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ.» إن ننظر إلى هذه الأعداد كما هي، فإنها تجعل كل منّا يشك في كونه مؤمناً حقيقياً.

لكن هنالك أعداداً أخرى في نفس هذه الرسالة تنبه إلى أن المؤمن يقترف خطايا، مثلاً 1: 8-10، 1:2.

المشكلة تكمن في الترجمة. في لغة العهد الجديد الأصلية يوجد فرق بين اقتراف الخطية بصفة عرضية وبين ممارسة الخطية كطريقة حياة. يقترف المؤمن أعمال خطية، لكن الخطية لا تميّز حياته. لقد تم تحريره من سيادة الخطية.

تقول الترجمة التفسيرية الحديثة أن الأفعال في هذه الأعداد تكون في الفعل المضارع الذي يدل على الاستمرارية كما يلي: «فكل مَنْ يثبت فيه، لا يمارس الخطية. أما الذين يمارسون الخطيئة فهم لم يروه ولم يتعرّفوا به قط.» (6:3). «فكل مولود من الله، لا يمارس الخطيئة، لأن طبيعة الله صارت ثابتة فيه. بل إنه لا يستطيع أن يمارس الخطيئة لأنه مولود من الله.» (9:3). «نحن واثقون أن كل من ولد من الله لا يمارس الخطية، لأن ابن الله يحميه فلا يمسّه إبليس الشرير.» (18:5).

فكل مؤمن يقول أنه لا يخطئ يكون ناقص المعرفة في ماهية الخطية. ويظهر أنه لا يستطيع أن يدرك أن كل ما هو دون مقاييس الله هو خطية. الحقيقة الواضحة هي أننا نقترف أعمال الخطيئة كل يوم سواء بالفكر، بالكلام أو بالأعمال.

لكن يوحنا يميّز ما بين ما هو استثنائيً وما هو إدمان. عند القديّس الحقيقي، الخطية غريبة عنه ويتميّز بالبر.
عندما نستوعب هذا، فلا تكون ضرورة لنعذّب أنفسنا بهذه الأعداد التي تجعلنا نتشكّك في خلاصنا.

الحقيقة البسيطة هي: مشيئة الله لنا أن لا نقترف الخطية. لكننا ولسوء الحظ نخطئ. لكن الخطية ليست القوة المسيطرة عل حياتنا. لا نمارس الخطية كما كنّا نفعل قبل الخلاص. إذا أخطأنا نجد المغفرة بالاعتراف وترك خطيّتنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 24 كانون الأول


«ثَرْوَةُ الْغَنِيِّ مَدِينَتُهُ الْحَصِينَةُ وَمِثْلُ سُورٍ عَالٍ فِي تَصَوُّرهِ.» (أمثال 11:18)

كان الغني الغبي من إنجيل لوقا يملك ثروة كبيرة لا يعرف ماذا يعمل بها. فقرّر أن يهدم مخازنه ومبانيه ليبني أضخم منها. ثم اعتقد أنه سيكون راضياً، غير عالم أنه سيموت حالما ينتهي من إنشاء مشروعه. لن ينجيّه غناه من الموت ومن القبر.

يقول سيلدر، «الرجل الغني الغبي صورة عن الشخص الجشع. عنده دافع طمّاع ليجمّع المزيد والمزيد من الممتلكات مع أنه ليس بحاجة لها. ويقوده نجاحه الغير عادي في تجميع أملاك إلى نتيجة من التجديف بأن الممتلكات المادية يمكنها أن تجلب له كل السعادة التي يطلبها. لكن من ناحية الله، هذا التوجّه محزن جدّاً. فهو غبي إلى حد الجنون.»

هنالك أسطورة تقول أن رجلاً أراد أن يصبح غنيّاً في سوق الأسهم والأوراق المالية. وعندما قال له أحدهم أن بإمكانه طلب ونيل كل ما يريد، فطلب أن يرى الصحيفة التي ستصدر بعد سنة من ذلك اليوم. فكانت فكرته طبعاً، أنه سيكسب ثروة من شراء الأسهم التي ترتفع أكثر من غيرها خلال السنة التالية. وعندما تفحّص الصحيفة، حدق بإعجاب في غناه الذي صار إليه. لكنه نظر أيضاً إلى صفحة إعلانات الوفاة وكان اسمه هناك.

كاتب المزامير يصبّ ازدرائه على الأغنياء الذين «بَاطِنُهُمْ أَنَّ بُيُوتَهُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ مَسَاكِنَهُمْ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ. يُنَادُونَ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ فِي الأَرَاضِي» (مزمور 11:49). لكنهم يموتون ويتركون أموالهم لغيرهم. «وَالإِنْسَانُ فِي كَرَامَةٍ لاَ يَبِيتُ. يُشْبِهُ الْبَهَائِمَ الَّتِي تُبَادُ» (مزمور 12:49).

المثل الشعبي صحيح حين يتحدّث عن المال بقوله أن المال جواز سفر عالمي ما عدا السماء، ومزوِّد عالمي لكل شيء ما عدا السعادة.

لم يضع أي غني نقشاً للدولار على حجر قبره، بالرغم من أن الدولار كان مستحوِذاً على حياته. لو استخدم الرمز الأسمى الذي كان شعاره في الحياة، لوضع شارة $. لكنه بدل ذلك يختار في الموت رمزاً دينياً، صليباً على سبيل المثال. إنها آخر إشارة للرياء. ينظر البار ويقول، «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللهَ حِصْنَهُ بَلِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى كَثْرَةِ غِنَاهُ وَاعْتَزَّ بِفَسَادهِ» (مزمور 7:52). ويكتب الله هذا النقش على ضريحه، «هَكَذَا الَّذِي يَكْنِزُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَلَيْسَ هُوَ غَنِيّاً لِلَّهِ» (لوقا 21:12). *​


----------



## happy angel (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 25 كانون الأول


«وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ.» (تيموثاوس الأولى 16:3)

السر عظيم، ليس لأنه غامض جداً بل لأنه مدهش جداً. هذا السر هو الحقيقة أن الله ظهر في الجسد.
يعني مثلاً أن الأبدي قد وُلد في عالم الزمن. الله، الغير محدود بالزمن، عاش في نطاق التقويم والزمن.

ذاك الحاضر في كل مكان، المتواجد في كل مكان في نفس الوقت، حصر نفسه في مكان واحد مثل بيت لحم، أو الناصرة، كفرناحوم أو أورشليم.

من المدهش أن نفتكر أن الله العظيم الذي يملأ السماء والأرض يحصر نفسه في جسم بشري. بينما كان الناس ينظرون إليه استطاعوا أن يقولوا بالصواب، «فيه يحِلّ كل ملء الله».

يذكّرنا هذا السر أن الخالق زار كوكبنا التافه هذا الذي يدعى الأرض. لأنه فقط نقطة من الغبار الكوني، بالنسبة لباقي الكون، وبالرغم من ذلك تجاوز البقية ليأتي هنا. من قصر السماء إلى حظيرة غنم، إسطبل ومذود!

الكلّي القدرة قد صار طفلاً عاجزاً. لن نبالغ إذ نقول أن الطفل الذي حملته مريم بين يديها كان هو يحملها، لأنه الحافظ كما أنه الصانع والخالق.

كلّي العلم، مصدر كل حكمة ومعرفة نقرأ أنه كطفل كان ينمو بالحكمة والمعرفة. أمر لا يصدق أن نفتكر أن مالك كل ما يأتي غير مرحّب به في مُلكه. لم يكن له موضع في المنزل. لم يعرفه العالم. وخاصّته لم تقبله.

جاء السيد إلى العالم كخادم. أخفى رب المجد ذاك المجد في جسد. رب الحياة جاء إلى عالم الموت. القدّوس إلى غابة الخطيئة. العلي المطلق صار قريباً جداً. موضوع فرح الله وعبادة الملائكة جاع وعطش، كان منهكاً عند بئر يعقوب، نام في السفينة في بحر الجليل، جال كغريب بلا مأوى في عالم صنعته يداه. جاء من النعيم إلى الفقر، ليس له أين يضع رأسه. عمل نجاراً. لم ينم على فراش. لم يكن عنده ماء جارٍ، بارد وساخن أو أي من وسائل الراحة التي نتمتّع بها اليوم بشكل بديهي.

كل هذا لأجلك ولأجلي!
هلمّوا نعبده ونتوجّه. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 26 كانون الأول


«وَقَالَ مَلِكُ سَدُومَ لأبْرَامَ: أعْطِنِي النُّفُوسَ وَأمَّا الامْلاكَ فَخُذْهَا لِنَفْسِكَ.» (تكوين 21:14)

غزت جيوش سدوم وسبَت لوط وعائلته واستولت على الكثير من الغنائم. وحالما سمع أبرام بهذا الخبر جهّز عبيده بالسلاح ولاحَق الغزاة. ولحق بهم أخيراً قرب دمشق وأنقذ الأسرى وممتلكاتهم. خرج ملك سدوم لملاقاة أبرام عند عودته وقال له، «أعطني البشر وخذ الممتلكات لنفسك.» أجابه أبرام بأنه لن يأخذ ولا حتى رباط حذاء من الملك يقول أنه قد أغنى أبرام.

بصورة ما يمثّل ملك سدوم إبليس، في محاولته ليشغل المؤمنين بالأمور المادية ويهملون البشر من حولهم. قاوَم أبرام التجربة، لكن لم ينجح الكثيرون منذ ذلك الوقت. لقد وضعوا تكديس الأموال والممتلكات في أولياتهم ووجّهوا القليل من اهتمامهم لجيرانهم وأصدقائهم الذين يواجهون الأبدية بدون الله، بدون المسيح وبدون رجاء.

البشر هم المهمّون وليس الأشياء. دخل مؤمن شاب إلى غرفة الجلوس حيث كانت والدته تخيط وقال، «أمّي، أنا سعيد أن الله أعطانا محبة للناس أعظم من المحبة للأشياء.» وكانت تلك الأم سعيدة جدّاً أيضاً.

يبدو سخيفاً أن تبكي حين يكسر أحدهم فنجان شاي خزفي ولا تذرف دمعة واحدة على ملايين من الهالكين. هل تمتلك ذاكرة غير طبيعية لتتذكّر نتائج مباريات كرة السلّة وتتذمّر من صعوبة تذكّر أسماء الناس؟ أخون إحساسي المشوه للقِيَم عندما أقلق على الخراب الذي حصل لسيّارتي بدل القلق على الشخص الآخر المجروح في السيارة الأخرى. يسهل الامتعاض من المقاطعات عند الانشغال بمشروع محبّب، مع أنه في بعض الأحيان تكون المقاطعة أهم بكثير من المشروع.

نهتم عادة بالذهب والفضة أكثر من اهتمامنا بالرجال والنساء. يقول أ. بيرسون: «مدفون في بيوت المؤمنين كمية من الذهب والفضة تكفي لبناء أسطول من 50،000 مركب، لملأها بالكتب المقدسة وحشرها بالمرسلين: لبناء كنيسة في كل قرية فقيرة ولتزويد كل نفس بالإنجيل خلال عشرة سنوات.» وشخص آخر من رجال الله، ج. ستيورات كتب عن المؤمنين يقول: «لقد استخدمنا أموالنا لننغمس في وسائل الترف التي لا نحتاج إليها. لقد طوّرنا «مذاقا للترف» بينما الملايين في أجزاء أخرى من العالم يموتون جوعاً بالخطية.

لقد بِعنا حقوق باكوريّتنا الروحية الموروثة بخليط من حساء الخضار.»

يتساءل قلبي مراراً متى سنترك نحن المؤمنين السعي الجنوني وراء الممتلكات المادية ونتركّز في رفاهية البشر الروحية. نفس بشرية واحدة تفوق قيمتها كل ثروات العالم. لا أهمية للأشياء. الأهمية الحقيقية يجب أن تكون للبشر. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 27 كانون الأول


«جَسَدِي الْمَكْسُورُ لأَجْلِكُمُ.» (كورنثوس الأولى 24:11)


تُعدِّد إيمي كارمايكل أربعة أشياء مكسورة في الكتاب المقدس والنتائج التي أنجزت من كسرها.

جرار مكسورة (قضاة 18:7-19) أضاء النور خارجاً.

قارورة مكسورة (مرقس 3:14) انسكب الطيب وفاح عطره.

خبز مكسور (متى 19:14) أُطعم الجياع.

جسد مكسور (كورنثوس الأولى 24:11) افتُدي العالم.

نسمح لأنفسنا الآن أن نضيف خامساً لهذه اللائحة،
إرادة منكسرة، ونتيجتها حياة تفيض بالسلام والإنجاز.

كثيرون من الذين أتوا إلى الصليب لطلب الخلاص لم يقفوا هناك لكسر إرادتهم. ربما يمتلكون طبيعة رقيقة ومعتدلة، ربما لكي لا يتكلّمون بغضب، ربما ليتميّزون بمظهر روحاني خارجي، لكنهم يمتلكون إرادة حديدية تبعدهم عن أفضل حياة مع الله.

يحدث هذا أحياناً مع شباب واقعين في حب ويفكّرون بالزواج. والديهم وأصدقاءهم الناضجون، أصحاب القرارات الحكيمة يرون أن هذا الزواج لن ينجح. لكن الشخصين العنيدين يرفضان كل مشورة ونصيحة لا يريدان سماعها. نفس الإرادة العنيدة التي قادتهم إلى خدمة الزواج سوف تؤدّي بهم إلى محكمة الطلاق.

اختبرنا هذا مع مؤمنين صمّموا أن يبدأوا بِمهن معّينة مع أنه واضح من أنهم يفتقرون للخبرة اللازمة لإدارة لذلك العمل. وبعكس نصيحة أصدقائهم أصحاب المعرفة، يُغرقون أموالهم، أموال يمكن أنهم استدانوها من أصدقاء محبّين. يقع الأمر المحتوم. يفشل العمل، ويتقدّم الدائنون ليجمعوا الأجزاء.

ليس من النادر أن نرى تأثير تحطّم إرادة غير مكسورة على الخدمة المسيحية. يخرج شخص مع عائلته إلى حقل التبشير، ليعود إلى الوطن بعد مرور عام بتكلفة عالية من الكنيسة التي أرسلته. تُستنزف الميزانيات من مؤمنين سذّج ليموّلوا مشروعاً صادراً عن فكر إنسان وليس من الله ممّا يبرهن فيما بعد أنه عكس المطلوب. هذا يسبّب نزاعاً وتعاسة لأن الشخص يرفض أن يعمل بالتعاون مع آخرين، وينبغي أن يتبع طريقه.

نحتاج جميعاً أن ننكسر، نأخذ إصرارنا، كل عنادنا وكل مشيئتنا الذاتية ونتركها عند أقدام الصليب. ينبغي وضع الإرادة الحديدية على مذبح التضحية. يجب أن نقول جميعنا مع إيمي كارمايكل: لقد انكسرتَ يا ربّ لأجلي، علّمني أن أنكسر يا ربّ لأجل محبّتي لك.*​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (13 يناير 2012)

موضوع اكثر من الرائع وهذة هي الحقيقة بعينها فلا نحن نهتم بماذا ناكل ونشرب والملابس الفخرة وباهضة الثمن نحن على هذة الارض مجرد ضيوف تحت الاختبار وكما قال الشاعر 

نحن غرباءٌ هنا، لا نشتهي بيتاً تعطينا على الأرض، بلْ قبراً،
قِطَعِ صليبِك روابِطُنا هنا، فأنت كَنزنُا في الحقلِ المشرقَ


----------



## hanyv77 (18 يناير 2012)

ربنا مجود


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

عاشقة البحر قال:


> موضوع اكثر من الرائع وهذة هي الحقيقة بعينها فلا نحن نهتم بماذا ناكل ونشرب والملابس الفخرة وباهضة الثمن نحن على هذة الارض مجرد ضيوف تحت الاختبار وكما قال الشاعر
> 
> نحن غرباءٌ هنا، لا نشتهي بيتاً تعطينا على الأرض، بلْ قبراً،
> قِطَعِ صليبِك روابِطُنا هنا، فأنت كَنزنُا في الحقلِ المشرقَ



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 28 كانون الأول


«كَمُمْسِكٍ أُذُنَيْ كَلْبٍ هَكَذَا مَنْ يَعْبُرُ وَيَتَعَرَّضُ لِمُشَاجَرَةٍ لاَ تَعْنِيهِ.» (أمثال 17:26)

يجب أن ندرك أوّلا أن الكلب المقصود في هذا العدد ليس الكلب الودود، الدمث الذي لا يمانع أن تمسكه من أذنيه. المقصود به الكلب المتوحش، المزمجر البرّي الشرس الطباع والمكشِّر عن أنيابه. ليس من المحتمل أن تقترب إليه كفاية لتمسك بأذنيه. وإن تمكّنت من ذلك ستواجه مشكلة صعبة، تخاف الاستمرار بإمساكه وتخاف أيضاً إفلاته.

إنها صورة تمثّل الشخص الذي يتدخّل في نزاع لا يعنيه. فيجلب سريعاً على نفسه غضب الطرفين.
يعتقد كل منهما أن الوسيط يتدخّل في فرصة الغلبة، ولذلك يتناسون خلافاتهم ويتّحدون لمحاربته.

نبتسم حين نسمع عن الشخص الإيرلندي الذي توجّه إلى اثنين يتعاركان بقبضاتهم وسأل: «هل هذا قتال خاص أم مسموح الانضمام لمن يرغب في ذلك؟» لكن في كل منّا تكمن نزعة للتوسّط تدفع كل منّا لمحاولة التدخّل في نزاع لا يعنينا.

على رجال الشرطة أن يكونوا حذرين جدّاً عندما يُرسلون إلى مكان حيث يتشاجر رجل وزوجته. فإن كان الأمر كذلك فكم بالحري يجب على المواطن العادي أن يتدخّل في نزاع عائلي أو أي آخر.

ربما أفضل مثال على هذا العدد هو مشكلة ما في الكنيسة. تبدأ المشكلة عادة بين شخصين. ثم ينحاز البعض إلى جانب كل منهما. ابتدأت المشكلة بشرارة وصارت حريق هائل. بعض الذين لا علاقة لهم بالمشكلة يصرّون على إضافة تصريحاتهم الحكيمة، وكأنهم من خطباء دلفي. تشتعل الأمزجة، تتحطّم الصداقات وتنكسر القلوب. وبينما تحتد المعركة تسمع الجماعة أخبار جلطات في الشرايين، أو في الدماغ، تقرّحات في الأمعاء ومشاكل صحية أخرى. ما ابتدأ أصلاً كمرارة انتشر حتّى دنّست الجميع.

يبدو أن التحذير لعدم التدخّل في نزاع يخصّ الآخرين يتعارض مع كلمات المخلّص، «طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يُدعون» (متّى 9:5). هنالك إمكانية لصانع السلام حين يوافق طرفا النزاع على عرض نزاعهم للتحكيم. وإلاّ يعرّض من يتدخّل نفسه لحالة لن يكون الخروج منها سهلاً وبِلا ألم.​*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 29 كانون الأول



«لَكَ نَحْنُ يَا دَاوُدُ، وَمَعَكَ نَحْنُ يَا ابْنَ يَسَّى. سَلاَمٌ سَلاَمٌ لَكَ، وَسَلاَمٌ لِمُسَاعِدِيكَ. لأَنَّ إِلَهَكَ مُعِينُكَ.» (أخبار الأيام الأول 18:12)

تعبير الولاء النبيل هذا لداود ينبغي أن يُستعار من جميع المؤمنين للتعبير عن إخلاصهم للرب يسوع المسيح. لا مجال لأنصاف الولاء أو الإخلاص المجزّأ لملك الملوك. ينبغي أن يملك على كل قلوبنا.

لقد كنت دوماً أحمل انطباعاً حسناً لقصة الجندي الفرنسي الذي جرح جرحاً خطيراً في حروب نابليون. قرّر الأطباء أنه بحاجة إلى عملية جراحية لإنقاذ حياته. كانت في أيام ما قبل اختراع التخدير. بينما كان الطبيب يفحص بمنظاره صدر الجندي، قال له المريض، «أنظر إلى العمق قليلاً فتجد الإمبراطور.» كان هناك معنى أن الإمبراطور موجود على عرش قلبه.

عندما توِّجَت إليزابيث ملكة بينما كانت لا تزال صغيرة السن، كتبت جدّتها، الملكة ماري، لها رسالة تنم عن الولاء ووقّعتها «جدّتك المُحِبة ورعيّتك المُخِلصة.» وبهذا عبّرت عن ولائها للتاج وللتي تلبسه.

لكن ماذا عنّا نحن؟ كيف ينطبق هذا على حياتنا؟ يذكّرنا ماثيو هنري أنّه «من تعابير الولاء هذه، نأخذ إرشادات لنشهد لمحبّتنا وولائنا للرب يسوع: تكون له دون أي تحفّظ أو قوة انسحاب، نقف إلى جانبه، نظهر ونعمل، لصالحه ينبغي أن تكون رغبة قلوبنا، أوصنا، الازدهار لإنجيله ولمملكته، لأن إلهه يساعده، وسوف يستمر حتى يغلب كل حكم، كل سلطان وكل قوة.»

وبحسب كلمات سبيرجين، ينبغي أن نعلن حياتنا، «نحن مُلك لك يا يسوع. لا نحسب أن شيئاً ممّا نملك مُلكاً لنا، لكن كلّها مكّرسة لاستعمالك الملوكي. نحن إلى جانبك، أنت يا ابن الله. لأننّا إن كنّا تابعين المسيح، فسنكون طبعاً جانبه، مهما كان ذلك الجانب، في الدين، في الأخلاق وفي السياسة. سلام لك. تُحيّيه قلوبنا وتنشد له السلام. وسلام لمساعديك. نتمنّى كل خير للناس الصالحين. نصلّي لأجل سلام المسالمين. لأن إلهك يساعدك. كل قوى الله في الطبيعة تعمل لتساعد رب النعمة. أيها المسيح المقام، نتطلّع إلى العُلى بينما تقبلك السماء ونعبد. أيها المسيح المرتفع، نسجد عند قدميك ونقول، نحن مُلك لك، يا ابن داود، ممسوحاً رئيساً ومخلصاً.

أيها المسيح الآتي، ننتظر ونترقّب ظهورك. تعال سريعاً إلى رعيّتك! آمين ثم آمين.»​*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 30 كانون الأول



«وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ: هَلْ يُوجَدُ بَعْدُ أَحَدٌ قَدْ بَقِيَ مِنْ بَيْتِ شَاوُلَ فَأَصْنَعَ مَعَهُ مَعْرُوفاً مِنْ أَجْلِ يُونَاثَانَ؟» (صموئيل الثاني 1:9)

كان مفيبوشث أحد أحفاد الملك شاول الذي حاول مراراً وتكراراً قتل داود. فكان من نسل عائلة متمرّدة ربما توقعّت القتل بعد اعتلاء داود عرش الملك. وبالإضافة لذلك فقد كان مقعداً عاجزاً، إذ سقط من يدي مربيّته عندما كان طفلاً. وحقيقة عيشه في بيت أحد غير بيته في لودَبار (بلا شيئ) يدل على فقر حاله. كانت لودبار على الجانب الشرقي لنهر الأردن ولذلك بعيدة عن أورشليم، مسكن الله. لم يكن مفيبوشث مستحق في ذاته أي نعمة من جهة داود.

بالرغم من كل هذا، استعلم داود عنه، أرسل رسلاً وجاءوا به إلى قصر الملك الذي أكّد له ألاّ يخاف شيئاً، أعاد إليه كل أراضي شاول، أعاد له أتباعاً من العبيد ليخدموه وأكرمه بمقعد دائم على مائدة الملك كواحد من أبناء الملك.

لماذا أظهر داود الرحمة، النعمة والمحبة لهذا الذي لا يستحقها؟ والجواب هو «إكراماً ليوناثان.» لقد قطع داود عهداً مع يوناثان، والد مفيبوشث، أنه لن يتوقّف عن إظهار المودّة لعائلة يوناثان. كان عهد نعمة غير مشروط (صموئيل الأول 14:20-17).

أدرك مفيبوشث هذا، لأنه حين دخل إلى حضرة الملك لأوّل مرّة، سقط على وجهه وقال أنه يشبه «كلباً ميتاً» لا يستحق عطفاً كهذا.

لن يصعب علينا أن نجد أنفسنا في وضع كهذا. وُلدنا متمرّدين، جنس خاطئ تحت عقاب الموت. كنا بالخطية مقعدين ومشلولين أخلاقياً وروحيّاً. نحن أيضاً أقمنا في بلاد «بلا مراعي»، جائعين روحياً. لم نكن ملعونين فقط بل وأيضاً عاجزين ومفتقرين، كنا «بعيدين» عن الله بدون المسيح وبدون رجاء. لم يكن فينا أي شيء يستحق محبة وعطف الله.

لكن الله فتّش عنّا، ووجدنا، وخلّصنا من الخوف من الموت، باركنا بكل بركة سماوية، أجلسنا على مائدة وليمته، ورفع راية محبّته فوقنا.

لماذا عمل كل هذا؟ إكراماً للمسيح. وبسبب عهد نعمته حيث اختارنا بالمسيح قبل تأسيس العالم.

جوابنا المناسب ينبغي أن يكون أن نطرح أنفسنا في حضرته ونقول، «مَنْ هُوَ عَبْدُكَ حَتَّى تَلْتَفِتَ إِلَى كَلْبٍ مَيِّتٍ مِثْلِي؟»​*


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت31 كانون الأول



«هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي.» (رؤيا 20:3)


ها نحن على أبواب نهاية سنة أخرى، والرب الصبور لا يزال يقف على باب الإنسان يطلب الدخول. لقد بقي خارجاً لمدّة طويلة. أي شخص كان ييأس منذ فترة بعيدة ويغادر المكان إلى بيته. لكن ليس المخلّص. إنه طويل الأناة، لا يرغب في هلاك أحد. ينتظر على أمل أن يُفتح الباب ويُرحب به إلى الداخل.

عجيب جدّاً أن لا يردّ أحد على قرع الرب يسوع. لو كان القارع جاراً، لفتح الباب حالاً. لو كان بائعاً، يقدّم له أحدهم الاحترام بفتح الباب والقول، «لا نريد شيئاً!» وطبعاً لو كان الرئيس أو الحاكم، يتنافس أفراد العائلة بينهم من يتشرف بفتح الباب والترحيب به.

قريب جداً إذاً، عندما يقف الخالق على الباب، الحافظ والفادي ويُعطَى رداً بارداً وصامتاً. رفض الإنسان غير منطقي عندما ندرك أن الرب يسوع لا يأتي ليسلب بل ليعطي. يأتي ليعطي حياة فيّاضة.

اتصل أحدهم متأخراً في إحدى الليالي مع واعظ من على الراديو يريد أن يأتي إليه لزيارة قصيرة. حاول الواعظ بشتّى الأعذار أن يثنيه عن المجيء لكنه وافق أخيراً. تبيّن أن الزائر جاء بمبلغ كبير من المال هدية للمساعدة في مصاريف الإذاعة. وبعد أن غادر، قال الواعظ، «أنا سعيد لأنني سمحت له بالحضور.»

كان جو بلينكو يصف مشهداً حياً لمحادثة جرت في غرفة جلوس أحد البيوت. وفجأة سُمع قرع على الباب الأمامي. قال أحد أفراد العائلة، «هنالك شخص على الباب.»

شخص آخر، هبّ من مجلسه، توجّه إلى الباب وفتحه. ثم سأله واحد ممّن في غرفة الجلوس، «مَن الطارق؟» جاء الرد من عند الباب. وأخيراً صاح رب البيت قائلاً، «اطلب منه أن يدخل.»

هذه هي الأخبار السارة، الإنجيل باختصار. إسمع! يوجد شخص على الباب. من هو؟ ليس سوى ربّ الحياة والمجد، الذي مات بدلاً عنا وقام في اليوم الثالث، الذي يجلس الآن على عرش المجد وسيأتي سريعاً ليأخذ شعبه إلى بيتهم ليكونوا معه. أطلب منه أن يدخل!*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 1 كانون الثاني



هَذَا الشَّهْرُ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ رَأسَ الشُّهُورِ. هُوَ لَكُمْ أوَّلُ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ. (خروج 2:12)



قرارات السنة الجديدة جيدة، لكنها هشّة، أي انه يمكن كسرها بسهولة. صلوات السنة الجديدة أفضل منها، إنها ترتفع إلى عرش الله وتدير حركة عجلات الاستجابة. وبينما نأتي إلى بداية سنة جديدة أخرى، فإننا نصنع خيراً إذا تبنّينا طلبات الصلاة التالية:
أيها الرب يسوع، إنني أكرس لك ذاتي من جديد اليوم. اريدك أن تستلم زمام حياتي في هذه السنة القادمة وأن تستخدمها لمجدك. إستلم حياتي واجعلها مكرّسة ربي لك وحدك.

أصلي طالباً أن تبعدني عن الخطية، وعن أي شيء قد يجلب العار لإسمك.
إبقني قابلاً لتعليم الروح القدس، فأنا اريد أن اتحرّك إلى الامام لاجلك، لا تتركني اغرق في الروتين.
ليكن شعاري هذا العام «يجب أنه هو يزيد وأني أنا انقص» كل المجد يجب أن يكون لك. ساعدني أن لا أطلب أي من مجدك لذاتي.

علمني أن أجعل كل قرار موضوع صلاة، فانا أخشى من إعتمادي على فهمي. «عَرَفْتُ يَا رَبُّ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِلإِنْسَانِ طَرِيقُهُ. لَيْسَ لإِنْسَانٍ يَمْشِي أَنْ يَهْدِيَ خَطَوَاتِهِ.» (ارمياء23:10)
إجعلني أموت عن العالم وعن مواقفه، وعن لوم الاحباء والاقرباء. أعطني رغبة طاهرة واحدة، وهي القيام بالامور التي تسُرَّ قلبك.

أبعدني عن النميمة وإنتقاد الآخرين، بل اجعلني أقول كل ما هو للبنيان والمنفعة للغير.
أرشدني إلى النفوس المحتاجة، واجعلني أكون صديقاً للخطاة، مثلك انتَ. أعطني دموع التعاطف لاجل الهالكين، «أعطني أن أنظر إلى الجمهور كما نظر اليهم مخلصي حتى تغشى عيناي. إجعلني أرى بعين الشفقة تلك الخراف الضالة، فأحبها لاجل حبي لك».

أيها الرب يسوع احرسني لئلا اصبح بارداً أو مليئا بالمرارة، أو ساخراً، بالرغم من كل الاحدات التي تحدث في حياتي المسيحية. 
ارشدني اللهم في أمور وكالتي للمال. أعنّي لاكون وكيلا أميناً في كل ما تأتمنني عليه.
ساعدني أن أذكر لحظة فلحظة أن جسدي هو هيكل للروح القدس واجعل هذه الحقيقة العظيمة تؤثر على كافة نواحي تصرفاتي.

ويا أيها الرب يسوع، أصلي أن تكون هذه السنة سنة مجيئك الثاني. أنا مشتاق أن ارى وجهك وأن أخرّ ساجداً عند قدميك عابداً إيّاك. وليبق الرجاء المبارك حيّاً في قلبي طوال السنة المقبلة، أبعدني عن أي شيء وكل شيء قد يبقيني هنا، ويبقيني على رؤوس أصابع التوقّع. «آمين تعال ايها الرب يسوع».​*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين2 كانون الثاني


«بَلْ بِتَوَاضُعٍ، حَاسِبِينَ بَعْضُكُمُ الْبَعْضَ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ» (فيلبي 3:2)

أنْ تُقدّر الآخرين أكثر من نفسك هذا أمر غير طبيعي. الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة تتمرد على ضربة كهذه في صميم الأنا. إنه لأمر مستحيل من وجهة النظر الإنسانية، فنحن لا نملك القوة من ذواتنا في أن نمارس حياة دنيوية أخرى. ولكن هذا الامر ممكن من وجهة النظر الالهية. الروح القدس الذي يسكن فينا يقوينا على طمس الذات لكي نُكرّم الآخرين.

جدعون يمكن أن يشرح لنا هذا النص بسيرته. فبعد أن هزم المديانيين برجاله الثلاثمائة، دعا رجال أفرايم كي يضيفوا الضربة القاضية. فقد قطعوا على الأعداء طريق الهرب وأسروا إثنين من أمراء المديانيين ولكنهم تذمروا لأنهم لم يتلقوا الدعوة في وقت مبكر أكثر. أجابهم جدعون: «أليس خصاصة أفرايم خيراً من قطاف أبيعزر؟» والمقصود أن ما قام به رجال أفرايم في عملية «تكنيس الساحة» كان أهم من كل العملية التي قام بها جدعون ورجاله. روح عدم الأنانية من جانب جدعون طيّبت خاطر رجال أفرايم.

أظهر يوآب عدم أنانية بشكل عظيم حينما احتل ربّة العمونيين ودعا داود لإتمام الاحتلال (2صموئيل 26:12-28). كان يوآب راضياً تمام الرضى في أن يحصل داود على المجد من إحتلال ربة العمونيين. كان هذا من أنبل المواقف في حياة يوآب.

ثمّن الرسول بولس الفيلبيين كثيراً، حتى اكثر من نفسه. قال، أن ما يقومون به هو تضحية فريدة إلى الله. وأنه ليس أكثر من مجرّد السكيب الذي يسكب «على ذبيحة إيمانكم وخدمته» (فيلبي17:2).

في وقت سابق، كان أحد خدام المسيح الأحباء يقفون في غرفة جانبية مع غيره من الوعاظ البارزين منتظرين اللحظة المناسبة للدخول إلى المسرح. وحين بدأ صاحبنا يظهر على المسرح، وثارت عاصفة من التصفيق، تراجع إلى الخلف ليكون هذا التكريم من نصيب الوعاظ الذين كانوا خلفه.

والمثل الأعلى لإنكار الذات هو ربنا يسوع المسيح، لقد وضع نفسه لكي نرتفع. اصبح فقيراً لكي نغتني. مات لكي تكون لنا الحياة.

«ليكن فيكم هذا الفكر، الذي كان أيضاً في المسيح يسوع.»*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 3 كانون الثاني


«لاَ تَحْكُمُوا حَسَبَ الظَّاهِرِ بَلِ احْكُمُوا حُكْماً عَادِلاً.» (يوحنا24:7)

واحدة من أعمق المفشلات الثابتة للإنسانية الساقطة هي الحكم على الأمور من ظواهرها. نحن نحكم على شخص بحسب مظهره، ونحكم على سيارة مستعملة بحسب وضع هيكلها، ونحكم على كتاب بحسب الغلاف. ولا يهم كم مرة خاب ظنّنا، فإننا نرفض بعناد أن نتعلم بأن «ليس كل ما يلمع ذهباً».

في كتاب «اختبئ أو فتش» (الغميضة) يقول د. جيمس دوبسون أن الجمال الجسدي هو ما يحتل المرتبة الأعلى بين الصفات الشخصية المميزة في حضارتنا. نحن جعلنا من ذلك «قطعة النقد الذهبية للقيمة الإنسانية.» وهكذا فإن الطفل الجميل مميز لدى الكبار أكثر من طفل عادي. المعلمون يميلون لمنح علامات أفضل للأولاد الجذابين. والأولاد «الحلوين» يحصلون على تأديب (قصاص) أقل من غيرهم. الأولاد الذين يلازمون بيوتهم يتعرضون أكثر من غيرهم للملامة بخصوص مخالفات تستوجب العقاب.

صموئيل كان يختار أليآب الطويل والحسن الصورة ليمسحه ملكاً (1صموئيل7:16) ولكن الرب قوّم نظرته قائلاً: «لاَ تَنْظُرْ إِلَى مَنْظَرهِ وَطُولِ قَامَتِهِ لأَنِّي قَدْ رَفَضْتُهُ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَمَا يَنْظُرُ الْإِنْسَانُ. لأَنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْعَيْنَيْنِ، وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْقَلْبِ».

إن أعظم مثل على إساءة الحكم في تاريخ البشرية كان حين زار الرب يسوع كوكبنا الأرض. يظهر أنه لم يكن جذاباً من ناحية المنظر الخارجي، لم يكن على قدر كبير من الوسامة، وحين نظر الناس إليه، لم يروا فيه جمالاً ليشتهوه، أو كما قال أشعياء2:53 «لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ» لم يستطيعوا أن يروا الجمال الذي كان لأجمل من عاش على وجه البسيطة.

ورغم ذلك لم يسقط في هذا الفخ الرديء قط، فخ الحكم على مظاهر الأمور، لأنه قبل مجيئه تُنُبِئ عنه: «لَذَّتُهُ تَكُونُ فِي مَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ يَقْضِي بِحَسَبِ نَظَرِ عَيْنَيْهِ وَلاَ يَحْكُمُ بِحَسَبِ سَمْعِ أُذُنَيْهِ.» (أشعياء3:11). بالنسبة له لم يحكم بحسب منظر الوجه بل الأخلاق هي معيار حكمه. ليس الغلاف بل الفحوى، ليس الجسديات بل الروحيات. *​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 4 كانون الثاني


«لاَ بِالْقُدْرَةِ وَلاَ بِالْقُوَّةِ بَلْ بِرُوحِي قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.» (زكريا6:4)

هذه الآية تشمل في فحواها الحقيقة الهامة أن عمل الرب لا يتم بقدرة وذكاء البشر اوقوتهم، بل بروح الله القدوس.

إننا نرى ذلك في عملية احتلال أريحا. لم تسقط أسوار المدينة بقوة سلاح بني إسرائيل، بل الرب هو الذي دفع بالمدينة إلى أيديهم حين نفخ الكهنة بالبوق سبع مرات.

لو كان الأمر معتمداً على جيش كبير لما تمكن جدعون من التغلب على المديانيين، لأن جيشه تقلص إلى ثلاثمائة محارب. وكان سلاحهم غير العادي جراراً من الطين وبداخلها مصابيح، وبهذا نرى أن نصرهم كان من عند الرب.

إيليا قصد إلغاء أية إمكانية أن يكون يدٌ لبَشَرٍ وراء نار المذبح، لذلك أمر بِصبّ إثنتي عشرة جرة ماء على المذبح، وحين وقعت النار على المذبح لم يكن ثمة مجال للتساؤل بخصوص مصدر النار الإلهي.
ولو ترك الأمر لذكاء بشري، لاستمر التلاميذ في محاولات الصيد حتى الصباح دون أن يصطادوا شيئاً. هذا قدّم للرب فرصة ليُظهر لهم أنهم يجب أن ينظروا إليه فيما يتعلق بالخدمة الناجعة.

من السهل أن نفتكر أن المال هو العنصر الأهم في الخدمة المسيحية. في الواقع لم يكن الأمر كذلك يوماً ولن يكون. كان هدسون تيلور على حق حينما قال أنه لا يخشى قلّة المال بقدر ما يخشى كثرة المال الغير مكرس للرب.

أم هل نحن نلجأ إلى ما وراء الكواليس كسياسة نتّبعها، أو لبرامج دعائية قوية، أو للاستغلال النفسي للناس، أو للخطابة الحذقة. كثيراً ما ننشغل ببرامج بناء واسعة أو إقامة بناء إمبراطورية تنظيمية، ظانين عبثاً أن في هذه يكمن سر النجاح.

ولكن ليس بالقدرة ولا بالقوة، ولا بأي من هذه الأمور يمكن لعمل الله أن يتقدم إلى الأمام، بل بروح الرب.

كثير مما يسمونه اليوم عمل مسيحي قد يستمر بدون الروح القدس. ولكن العمل المسيحي الحقيقي هو ذلك الذي لا يمكنهم الاستغناء عنه بإعلان الحرب الروحية، ليس بأسلحة جسدية بل بالصلاة والإيمان وكلمة الله.​*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس 5 كانون الثاني



«...إِنَّ الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي مَعَكَ كَثِيرٌ عَلَيَّ...» (قضاة2:7)

كلّنا تهمنا الأرقام الكبيرة، ونميل للحكم على النجاح بحسب الإحصائيات. هنالك نوع من الخزي الذي يلحق بجماعات صغيرة، بينما الجماهير الغفيرة تستلزم الاهتمام والاحترام، كيف يجب أن يكون اهتمامنا في هذه الناحية!؟ 

الأعداد الكبيرة لا يجب احتقارها إن كانت من ثمار الروح القدس. هذا كان الحال في يوم الخمسين حين زحف إلى ملكوت الله ثلاثة آلاف نفس في يوم واحد.

يجب أن نفرح بالأعداد الكبيرة حين يعني ذلك المجد لله وبركة الناس. إنه يلائمنا أن نشتاق لرؤية الجماهير ترفع قلوبها وأصواتها في تسبيح الله، وأن نصل إلى العالم برسالة الخلاص.

من ناحية أخرى، الأعداد الكبيرة سيّئة إن كانت تقودنا إلى الكبرياء. كان على الله أن يختزل جيش جدعون لئلا يقول بنو إسرائيل: «يَدِي خَلَّصَتْنِي» (قضاة2:7). ستانلي جونز قال ذات مرّة نافراً من «اندفاعنا المُعاصر وتهاتفناعلى الأعداد، الأمر الذي يدفعنا نحو الغرور الجماعي.»

الأعداد الكبيرة سلبيّة إذا كانت تؤدي إلى الإعتماد على القوة البشرية بدلاً من الإعتماد على الرب. لربما كان هذا وراء الإحصاء الذي أمر به داود (2صموئيل2:24-4)، شَعَرَ يوآب أن أهداف الملك لم تكن بريئة واحتجّ ولكن عبثاً.

الأعداد الكبيرة سلبية إن كنا في سبيل تحقيقها نضطر إلى خفض المعايير، ونقوم بحلول وسط بخصوص مبادئ كتابية، ونقدم تساهلات في الرسالة، أو نعجز عن ممارسة نظام إلهي. دائماً تواجهنا التجربة لفعل ذلك إن كانت عقولنا متّجهة نحو الجماهير بدلاّ من إتجاهها نحو الله.

الأعداد الكبيرة أقل من المثالية إذا كانت تأتي على حساب الشركة الحميمة حينما يضيع الأفراد في الزحمة، حين يمكن أن يتغيبوا دون أن يشعر أحد بغيابهم، حين يتوقف الأعضاء عن المشاركة بأفراحهم وأتراحهم، عندها كل مبدأ الحياة الحميمة يتلاشى.

الأعداد الكبيرة سلبيّة إذا كان من شأنها أن تخنق تطوّر موهبة الجسد. لم تكن المسألة بلا مغزى حين إختار الرب يسوع إثني عشر تلميذاً. لو إختار جمهوراً من الأتباع لكانوا صعبي الإنقياد.

قانون الله العام كان العمل مع شهادة البقيّة الباقية. إنه لا ينجذب نحو الجماهير الغفيرة. ولم ينفرمن العدد القليل. يجب أن نفتخر بالأعداد الكبيرة، وكذلك يجب أن لا نكتفي بالأعداد الصغيرة إذا كانت هكذا بسبب كسلنا وعدم مبالاتنا.​*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 6 كانون الثاني


«فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ» (رومية18:7)

لو تعلّم المؤمن الحديث هذا الدرس مبكراً في حياته المسيحية، لكان وَفَّ على نفسه مشاكل عديدة في ما بعد. يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أنه لا شيء صالح في طبيعتنا العتيقة الشريرة وغير المتجددة. الجسد غير صالح بتاتاً ولا يتحسن عند التجديد قَيْدَ أنملة. وهو لا يتحسن طيلة الحياة المسيحية المثابرة. في الواقع فإن الله لا يحاول حتى أن يحسّن الجسد. لقد حكم الله على الطبيعة العتيقة بالموت على الصليب ويريدها أن تبقى في حالة الموت.

إن كنتُ حقا أؤمن بهذا، أنقذ نفسي من عناء البحث عن شيء صالح قال الله إنه غير موجود.
ينقذني من الشعور بالإحباط. لا أُحبط إن لم أجد شيئا صالحاً في ذاتي لأنني أعلم أنه ليس موجودا أصلاً، وهذا يوفّر عليَّ عناء الفحص الشديد. أبدأ من حيث لا توجد نصرة في الذات. وفي الحقيقة محاولة هزم الذات تعني الإنهزام. يحفظني من طلب الإرشاد النفسي الذي يبحث في داخل النفس والذات. هذا العلاج يزيد من تعقيدات المشكلة بدلا من حلها. يعلّمني ان ابقى مشغولاً بالرب يسوع المسيح. قال روبرت موري: «مع كل نظرة إلى الذات، أنظر عشر مرات إلى المسيح». هذا يدل على اتزان صحيح. وكما قال أحدهم أيضا ان تقديس الذات يكون بديلا هزيلا للمسيح المجيد. وقد كتب أحد مؤلفي الترنيم، «ما أجمل الهروب من الذات والإلتجاء إلى مخلصنا».

العديد من الوعّاظ والكتّاب المعاصرين يرسلون الناس إلى فحص ذواتهم، يُشغلونهم بتقلباتهم، برؤيتهم لأنفسهم، تعقيداتهم ومكبوتاتهم. كل هذا يقود إلى مأساة قلة الإتزان وترك الإنسان محطما.
«أنا لا أستحق أن أنظر إلى نفسي، أريد ان أنسى نفسي وأنظر إلى الله الذي يستحق كل فكري». ​*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 7 كانون الثاني


«لأَنَّنَا بِالإِيمَانِ نَسْلُكُ لاَ بِالْعَيَانِ» (2كورنثوس7:5)

هل فكرت مرة لماذا تكون لعبة كرة القدم مثيرة للناس أكثر من اجتماع الصلاة؟ مقارنة الحضور في الكنيسة وفي الملعب يظهران هذا بوضوح.

أو لربما نتساءل، «لماذا تلقى وظيفة رئيس الدولة أكثر استحسانا من وظيفة ناظر في كنيسة؟» لا يقول الآباء لأبنائهم، «كل طعامك كله ولعلك تصبح شيخا في يوم من الأيام.» لا بل يقولون، «نظف صحنك جيدا، لربما تصبح رئيسا في يوم من الأيام.»

لماذا المهنة الناجحة في التجارة تكون أكثر جاذبية من حياة مُبشِّر؟ كثيراً ما لا يشجع الوالدان أبناءهم أن يعملوا في الحقول التبشيرية لأنهم يفضلون ان يروا أولادهم يحملون «ألقاباً رسمية في عالم الشركات».
لماذا يكون الفيلم الوثائقي أكثر متعة من دراسة كلمة الله؟ فكّر بالساعات التي تقضيها أمام شاشة التلفاز واللحظات السريعة التي تقضيها أمام الكتاب المقدس المفتوح.

لماذا يكون الناس مستعدين للقيام بعمل ما مقابل المال ولا يعملون نفس العمل مقابل محبة المسيح؟ كثيرون ممن لا يتعبون من العمل في شركة ما لا يتجاوبون بل يتكاسلون عندما يدعوهم مخلصهم.

وأخيراً، لماذا تبدو أمّتنا أعظم ونعطيها أهمية أكثر من الكنيسة؟ السياسة الوطنية شاملة ومتعددة الألوان. ويبدو أحيانا ان الكنيسة تزحف وبلا قوة.

السبب في كل هذا أننا نسلك بحسب النظر وليس بحسب الإيمان. بصرنا أصبح مُشوشاً لدرجة أننا لا نرى الأمور كما هي. نثمّن الأشياء الزمنية أكثر من الأبدية. نثمّن النفس أكثر من الروح. نحسب حساب غضب الإنسان أكثر من دينونة الله.

عندما نسلك بالإيمان يتغير كل شيء. يصبح بصرنا الروحي 20/20 نرى الأشياء كما يراها الله. نثمّن الصلاة على أنها امتياز عظيم لنكون في محضر سيد الكون. نعرف ان شيخاً في الكنيسة يكون في نظر الله أعظم من حاكم شعب ما. نرى مع سبيرجين انه إن يدعو الله شخصا لحقل التبشير، يكون مأساة أن نراه يسعى لولوج حقل آخر. التلفزيون بعيد كل البعد عن العالم الواقعي بينما الكتاب المقدس يحمل المفتاح لمعنى الحياة. نريد ان نقضي وقتنا وحياتنا مع يسوع ولا نكون مستعدين للعمل في شركة لا تليق بشخصنا. ندرك ان كنيستنا المحلية مهمة لله ولشعبه أكثر من أعظم الممالك في العالم. السير والسلوك بالإيمان يعمل كل الفرق. *​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 8 كانون الثاني


«مَلْعُونٌ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ عَمَلَ الرَّبِّ بِرِخَاءٍ» (أرمياء10:48)

عمل الرب في غاية الأهمية والضرورة والسمو ويحمل في ثناياه سبب اللعنة على كل من يهمل عمله. يطلب الله، بل ويستحق أفضل ما عندنا، ولا يحتمل أساليب الكسل والتأخير ونصف الإهتمام وعدم الدقة. لذلك لا نتفاجأ عندما نرى كثرة المشاكل التي نواجهها.

في النصف الثاني من سنة 1968 كان أحد المؤمنين الشباب في مدينة براغ في تشيكوسلوفاكيا يشهد لشاب تشيكي يدعى جان بالخ. كان جان يظهر اهتماما جديا وقد وعده الشاب المؤمن بإرسال كتاب العهد الجديد له. كان هذا الشاب مفعماً بالنوايا الحسنة لكن مرّت أسابيع عديدة قبل ان يحصل على الكتاب وبقي يؤجل تسليمه.

في يوم 16 كانون الثاني من سنة 1969 وقف جان بالخ في وسط ساحة وينسلاس في براغ، وصب النفط على جسده وأشعل النار بنفسه. لم يعش ليرى كتاب العهد الجديد الذي وُعد به.

النوايا الحسنة غير كافية. يقال ان شوارع الجحيم مرصوفة بالنوايا الحسنة، لكنها لا تقوم بالعمل. ينبغي ترجمة النوايا الحسنة إلى اعمال حسنة. إليك بعض الطرق لذلك.

أولاً: لا ترفض إرشاد الله لك لتقوم بخدمة معيّنة له. إعترافنا به سيدا يعني أن نطيعه.
ثانياً: لا تماطل. التأجيل قاتل، يسلب من الآخرين البركة والعون اللازم لهم ويملأنا بالشعور بالذنب والأسى.
ثالثاً: كن مثابرا. «كُلُّ مَا تَجِدهُ يَدُكَ لِتَفْعَلَهُ فَافْعَلْهُ بِقُوَّتِكَ» (جامعة10:9).

وأخيراً اعمله لمجد الرب. «فَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ أَوْ تَشْرَبُونَ أَوْ تَفْعَلُونَ شَيْئاً فَافْعَلُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ.(1كورنثوس31:10)

ينبغي ان يكون عند جميعنا الروح الذي كان عند إيمي كارمايكل التي كتبت تقول، «نذر الربّ عليَّ. لن أتوقف لألهو بالظلال أو أجمع الأزهار الأرضية حتى أتمم عملي وأدفع الحساب». *​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 9 كانون الثاني


«...فَلْيَتَعَلَّمُوا أَوَّلاً أَنْ يُوَقِّرُوا أَهْلَ بَيْتِهِمْ...» (تيموثاوس الأولى4:5)

سمعت هذا التعبير، «في البيت شيطان، في الخارج ملاك» يصف هذا المثل الميل المفزع لمن يكون لطيفاً ومسايرا لمن هم من خارج بيته ويكون قاسيا وشديدا في البيت.

هذا الضعف ليس وقفاً على فئة معينة من البشر. ينبغي على الشباب ان يقوا أنفسهم من هذا الأمر. من السهل أن يكون الانسان شخصية تلفزيونية مع اترابه، وفي الوقت ذاته ارهابياً مع والديه.

يحافظ بعض الأزواج على روح مرحة مع زملائهم في العمل لكن عندما يعودون إلى البيت ينقلب المرح إلى كَدر وغضب سريع. يمكن ان يظهر بعض الوعاظ متألقين من على المنبر لكنهم متسلطون في عائلاتهم. وقد كتب ريلا ويلار ويلكوكس ما ترجمته:

حقيقة عظيمة في الحياة وجدتها في رحلة نحو الجنوب
إن الناس الوحيدين الذين نجرحهم هم الذين نوليهم حبنا الاعظم
ونساير من نحن بالكاد نعرفهم ونُسِرَّ الضيف سريع العبور
ونصدم باقسى صدماتنا بلا تفكير من نحبهم

وقد عَبَّرَ أحد الشعراء عن هذا الحال بقوله: «لدينا تحيات للغريب وبسمات للضيف، ولكن لدينا لهجة مريرة لذوي القربى، رغم أننا نحبهم أفضل الحب».

يسهل جدا أن تكون متديّنا كنسيا أو متدينا في اجتماع الصلاة أو متدينا في خدمة مسيحية لكن يختلف الأمر كليا عن ان تعيش متدينا يوما بعد يوم. من أهم نواحي الحياة المسيحية ممارسة التقوى في البيت مع أنها نادرة لأننا كثيراً ما نرى مؤمنين يظهرون برّهم أمام الغرباء ليراهم الناس بينما وبكل أسف يفشلون في إظهار تقواهم لأهل بيتهم. أعرف أبا قويا في صلاته في إجتماع الصلاة الأسبوعي ومؤثرا في عظاته على كل الكنيسة لتُبنى كمثال تقواه، لكن عندما كان يعود إلى بيته بعد الإجتماع يتصف بالقسوة والإساءة لزوجته ولعائلته الذين كانوا يرتعبون لئلا تصدر عنهم أية كلمة في حضرته» (ه. و. سميث)

قال السيد صموئيل جونسون: «ينتقم الحيوان لآلامه ممن يحيطون به.» ينبغي على الإنسان أن يتجنّب الوقوع في هذا الميل الطبيعي.

تصرفنا في بيوتنا دليل حقيقي على شخصيتنا المسيحية أكثر من سلوكنا في الخارج.*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 10 كانون الثاني


«وَلْنُحَاضِرْ بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا» (عبرانيين1:12)

يحمل العديد من الناس فكرة مثالية جدا عن الحياة المسيحية. يعتقدون أنها ينبغي أن تكون عبارة عن سلسلة من الإختبارات السامية. يطالعون كتباً ومجلات مسيحية ويسمعون شهادات شخصية عن أحداث مثيرة ويقولون ان هذه هي الحياة كلها. وفي أحلامهم عن الحياة انها لا تحمل مشاكل أو أوجاع أو تجارب أو تعقيدات، لا صعوبات، لا حياة روتينيّة، لا وتيرة واحدة. يعيشون عاليا في السحاب. وعندما يجدون ان حياتهم لا تتناسب مع هذا النموذج، يشعرون بخيبة الأمل والإحباط والحرمان.

الحقيقة هي كالتالي: معظم الحياة في المسيحية تكون كما قال عنها كامبل مورغان: «طريق السير البطيء المثابر في عمل أمور تبدو بسيطة» وقد وجدت ان هذا صحيحا. كان هناك قسط من اعمال الخدمة، ساعات طويلة من الدراسة المركزة، من الخدمة دون نتائج ظاهرة. وقد يطفو أحيانا هذا السؤال: «هل تمَّ حقا انجاز عمل ما؟ عندها يعطي الرب علامة تشجيع، استجابة عجيبة لصلاة، أو كلمة إرشاد واضحة. فأعود أتقوّى لأستمر لفترة أطول».

شَبَّه الحياة المسيحية بسباق لمسافة طويلة وليس لخمسين متراً. نحتاج لقوة التحمل للإشتراك في هذا السباق. البداية مهمة لكن الإحتمال أهم وهو ما يمكِّننا من الوصول إلى خط النهاية بروح من المجد.

حصل أخنوخ على مكانة مشرِّفة في سجلات الإحتمال. لقد سار مع الله – لمدة ثلاثمائة سنة (تكوين22:5) لكن لا تفتكر ان هذه السنوات كانت كلها مسرة وإثارة لا منقطعة. كما هي حياتنا، فقد عاش حياة فيها التجارب والصعوبات وحتى الإضطهادات. لكنه لم يقلق بل تحمل حتى النهاية.

إن جاءتك التجارب فلا تهرب، تذكر كلمات عبرانيين36:10 «لأَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى الصَّبْرِ، حَتَّى إِذَا صَنَعْتُمْ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ تَنَالُونَ الْمَوْعِدَ.»*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 11 كانون الثاني


«لِكَيْ تَقُومَ كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ عَلَى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٍ» (متى16:18)

يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن الحكم يكون مقبولا اذا كان مدعوما بشهادة اثنين أو ثلاثة. لو كنا نحافظ على هذا المبدأ، نوفّر على أنفسنا الكثير من العناء.

نميل بطبيعتنا عند الإستماع لقضية شخص من جانب واحد، أن نقرر حالا الوقوف إلى جانبه. لانه يبدو مقنعا ونتعاطف معه. ونعلم فيما بعد ان ما قصّه علينا كان من جانب واحد. وعندما نستمع إلى الجانب الآخر، نتحقق ان الشخص الأول قد شوه الحقائق أو على الأقل قد حول الأمور إلى صالحه. وهكذا. «اَلأَوَّلُ فِي دَعْوَاهُ مُحِقٌّ فَيَأْتِي رَفِيقُهُ وَيَفْحَصُهُ» (أمثال 17:18). عندما نتخذ قرارا قبل التأكد من كل الحقائق، نكون بتصرفنا هذا أقل بِرَّاً من نظام العالم القضائي ونضع أنفسنا موضع انتقاد كما ورد في أمثال 13:18 «مَنْ يُجِيبُ عَنْ أَمْرٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَسْمَعَهُ فَلَهُ حَمَاقَةٌ وَعَارٌ».

عندما أخبر صيبا الملك داود أن مفيبوشت كان يطمع في كرسي العرش، صدق داود هذا الإتهام دون تحقيق في الموضوع وأعطى صيبا كل ممتلكات مفيبوشت (صموئيل الثاني1:16-4). لكن حانت الفرصة لميفيبوشت وأخبر الملك بالحقيقة. عندها تحقق داود أنه قد اتخذ قرارا مغلوطا دون تروّ ودراسة للبراهين.

عمل الرب يسوع المسيح بالمبدأ الصحيح. قال ان شهادته لوحده عن نفسه ليست كافية (يوحنا 31:5). لذلك اقتبس شهادة أربعة شهود: يوحنا المعمدان (عدد 35-32)، أعماله (عدد 36)، الله الآب (عدد37 و38)، الكتاب المقدس (عدد 39 و40).

أن نفشل في الحصول على شهادة صادقة من اثنين أو ثلاثة نسبب حزنا شديدا لانفسنا ولغيرنا، تشويه سمعة، انقسام كنيسة وانقطاع صداقة. لكن اذا اتّبعنا كلمة الله نتجنّب الكثير الكثير من الظلم والأذى للبشر. *​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 12 كانون الثاني

«وَأَيُّ شَيْءٍ لَكَ لَمْ تَأْخُذهُ؟» (1كورنثوس7:4)

هذا سؤال جيد لأنه يضعنا في حجمنا. لا نملك شيئا لم نأخذه. لقد أخذنا معداتنا الجسدية والذهنية بالولادة. منظرنا وقوانا العقلية لا تخضع لسيطرتنا لكيما نفتخر. جاءت هذه في عملية الولادة.

كل ما نعرفه ينتج عن تعلمنا. لقد صبَّ آخرون معلومات في عقولنا. وغالبا ما نعتقد أننا قد توصلنا إلى فكرة أصلية، نجدها في كتاب قرأناه قبل عشرين سنة. قال إمرسون: «أفضل أفكاري سرقها الأقدمون».

ماذا نقول في مواهبنا؟ بعض المواهب موروثة وموجودة في العائلة. تتطور بالتدريب والتمرين. المهم هنا انها لم تبدأ منا. لقد أُعطيت لنا.

كان بيلاطس يتباهى بالسلطة التي مارسها، لكن الرب يسوع ذكّره قائلا، «لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ». (يوحنا 19:11)

وباختصار نقول ان كل نسمة نتنفسها هي عطية من عند الله. ولهذا يقول بولس سائلا في 1كورنثوس 7:4 «...وَإِنْ كُنْتَ قَدْ أَخَذْتَ فَلِمَاذَا تَفْتَخِرُ كَأَنَّكَ لَمْ تَأْخُذْ؟»

ولهذا رفضت هارييت بيتشر ستو قبول أيّ مديح عن كتابة «كوخ العم توم» وقالت: «هل ألفت أنا كوخ العم توم؟ كلا. لم استطع التحكم بالقصة. لقد كتبت نفسها بنفسها. كتبها الله، كنت الأداة المتواضعة بين يديه. جاءني الكل بالرؤيا، الواحدة تلو الأخرى وأنا ترجمتها إلى كلمات. المديح للرب فقط».

التحقق دوما من أننا لا نملك شيئا لم نأخذه ينقذنا من روح التفاخر والزهو بالنفس. ننقاد لنعطي المجد للرب لأجل كل شيء صالح فينا أو في عملنا.

لذلك: «لاَ يَفْتَخِرَنَّ الْحَكِيمُ بِحِكْمَتِهِ وَلاَ يَفْتَخِرِ الْجَبَّارُ بِجَبَرُوتِهِ وَلاَ يَفْتَخِرِ الْغَنِيُّ بِغِنَاهُ. بَلْ بِهَذَا لِيَفْتَخِرَنَّ الْمُفْتَخِرُ: بِأَنَّهُ يَفْهَمُ وَيَعْرِفُنِي أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الصَّانِعُ رَحْمَةً وَقَضَاءً وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ لأَنِّي بِهَذهِ أُسَرُّ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ». (أرميا 23:9 و 24). *​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 13 كانون الثاني


«أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي.» (فيلبي 4: 13)

يسهل جدا إساءة فهم آية كهذه. نقرأ هذه الآية ونفتكر بمئات الأمور التي لا نستطيع أن نعملها. على الصعيد الجسدي، مثلا، نفتكر بالقيام ببعض الحركات اللا معقولة التي تتطلب قوى فوق بشرية. أو نفتكر ببعض الإنجازات الذهنية التي تفوق مقدرتنا. وهكذا تصبح هذه الكلمات أداة عذاب بدل ان تكون أداة تعزية.

ان المعنى الحقيقي لهذه الآيه هو طبعا أن الله يمنحنا القوة لعمل أي شيء يريدنا هو ان نعمله. ضمن مجال إرادته لا شيء مستحيل.

لقد عرف بطرس هذا السرّ. عرف أنه إن تُرك لوحده لن يستطيع السير على وجه الماء. لكنه عرف أيضا أنه يستطيع ذلك إن أراد له الرب أن يقوم بهذا العمل. وحالما قال له يسوع «تعال» خرج بطرس من السفينة وابتدأ يخطو على سطح الماء باتجاه يسوع.

لا يسقط الجبل عادة في البحر بأمري. لكن إن يحول هذا الجبل بيني وبين إنجاز مشيئة الله، أستطيع أن أقول «إنقلب» فينقلب.

القصد من هذه الآية هو أن الله يعطي القدرة لتنفيذ وصاياه. فهو يمدّنا بالقوة لنستطيع تحمّل التجارب. يمكنّني من مقاومة كل تجربة ومن التغلّب على كل عادة. يقوّيني ليكون عندي فكر طاهر للحياة، لدوافع طاهرة، ولأقوم دائما بعمل ما يرضي قلب الله.

عندما لا تكون لديً القوة لإنجاز عمل ما، عندما أكون مهددا بالإنهيار الجسدي أو العقلي أو العاطفي، أعرف وأتساءل إن كنت قد فشلت في معرفة إرادته وسعيت وراء رغباتي. يمكن أن أقوم ب «عمل الرب» بينما هذا ليس عمل الرب. عمل كهذا لا يحمل هذا الوعد بمنحي القوة. 

لذلك مهم جدا أن أعرف أنني أسير قُدُما ضمن مخططه. عندها يكون عندي الفرح الذي بالثقة أن نعمته تحفظني وتقويني. *​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 14 كانون الثاني



«...كُلُّ شَيْءٍ لَكُمْ...» (1كورنثوس 3: 21-23)

كان قدّيسو كورنثوس الغير مقدَّسين يتنازعون حول القيادة البشرية للكنيسة. كان بولس المثال للبعض. آخرون كان أبولس المفضّل عندهم. بينما آخرون رفعوا راية صفا. يقول لهم بولس الرسول أنه من السخافة أن يختاروا لأنفسهم واحد من هؤلاء بينما جميعهم ملك لهم. فبدل القول «أنا لابلوّس» ينبغي أن يقولوا «بولس، أبلّوس وصفا، كلهم لي».

نقع في نفس الخطأ اليوم عندما نصبح أتباعا حصريين للوثر أو لويسلي أو لبوث أو لداربي أو لبلي غراهام أو لأي موهوب عظيم آخر في الكنيسة. جميع هؤلاء لنا ويمكننا أن نفرح بسبب مقدار النور الذي يصلنا من كل منهم. ينبغي ألا نكون تابعين لأي إنسان.

ليس خدام الرب فقط وحدهم ملك لنا. الله لنا. العالم لنا. نحن ورثة الله وشركاء المسيح بالميراث. يوما ما سنعود لنحكم العالم مع الرب يسوع المسيح. لكن في هذه الأثناء يدير الأمور أناس غير مخلصين وكأن العالم ملك لهم. لكن الامرليس كذالك. إنهم فقط يعتنون ويدبرون العالم بدلا منا إلى حين يأتي ذلك اليوم الذي به نمسك زمام الأمور.

الحياة ملك لنا. وهذا لا يعني فقط أن لنا حياة، الجميع يملكون ذلك. المقصود هنا أننا نملك الحياة الفيّاضة، الحياة الأبدية، حياة الرب يسوع نفسه. حياتنا ليست روح افتخار أو غضب. لحياتنا معنى، قصد ومجازاة.

الموت لنا أيضا. لا نخضع فيما بعد لعبودية الخوف من الموت. أصبح الموت رسول الله الذي يأتي بأرواحنا إلى السماء. فالموت ربح. وبالإضافة لكل هذا نحن ملك للمسيح، والمسيح ملك لله. وعنما أفتكر بهذا أتذكّر عبارة تقول، «يا لي من متسوِّل». *​


----------



## happy angel (30 يناير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 15 كانون الثاني


«فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا دُعِيتُمْ لِلْحُرِّيَّةِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ لاَ تُصَيِّرُوا الْحُرِّيَّةَ فُرْصَةً لِلْجَسَدِ، بَلْ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ اخْدِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً» (غلاطية 13:5)


حرية أولاد الله ملك لا يُقَدّر بثمّن. الذي يحرّره الإبن يكون حرّاً حقا ً. لكن عليه ان يتحمل مسؤولية الحرية، وليس لعمل ما يريد.

يريد الأولاد ان يتحرروا من قيود البيت. يريد الشباب أن يتحرروا من قيود الدراسة. يريد الكبار أن يتحرروا من عهود زواجهم. ويثور آخرون لأنهم يشعرون أنهم مرتبطون بعمل دائم. لكن هذه ليست الحرية التي يدعونا الله إليها.

النجوم لا تتمتع بحرية مغادرة مدارها لتتجول في الفضاء. القطار لا يتمتع بحرية مغادرة قضبانه الحديدية ليطوف في الأرياف. الطائرة غير مخولة لتغير مسارها المعين إذ تتوقف سلامتها على اتباع القبطان للقوانين.

يقول جويت مُعلّقاً، «لا يوجد مجال لا خضوع فيه لقوانين. حيثما اردنا ان نتوجه ينبغي ان نقبل تقيداً ما لنكتشف الحرية. ينبغي على الموسيقار ان يحترم قوانين التجانس إن أراد الإبداع في عالمه الجميل. يجب على البنّاء أن يخضع لقيود الجاذبية وإلا لا يبني بيتا بل كومة من الحطام. ما هو نوع الحرية التي يتمتع بها أحدهم وباستمرار يناقض قوانين الصحة؟ في كل هذه الحقول يكون التعدّي مؤلما بينما الخضوع حرية.»

صحيح أن المؤمن قد تحرر من الناموس (رومية 7:3) لكن لا يعني هذا أنه بلا ناموس. هو في ناموس المسيح، مرتبط بخيوط المحبة، وملتزم باطاعة الوصايا العديدة الموجودة في العهد الجديد.

يتحرر المؤمن من سيادة الخطية (رومية 6 :7، 18، 22) لكي يصير خادما لله وللبرّ.

يتحرر المؤمن من الناس (1كورنثوس9: 19) لكي يصير عبدا للجميع، لكي يربح الجميع.

لكن لا يُسمح له باستخدام حريته كذريعة للشرّ (1بطرس 16:2) فهو غير حر للإنغماس في الجسد (غلاطية 5 :13). غير حر ليُعثر أو يسيء لشخص آخر (1كورنثوس 8 :9). المؤمن ليس حرا ليجلب العار لاسم يسوع المسيح (رومية 23:2). ليس حرا ليحب العالم (1يوحنا 15:2-17). المؤمن ليس حرا ليحزن الروح القدس الساكن فيه (1كورنثوس 19:6).

لا يجد المرء تحقيق ذاته أو راحته في عمل ما يحلو له. يجد ذلك فقط بحمل نير المسيح والتعلم منه. «خدمته هي الحرية الكاملة». *​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 16 كانون الثاني


«ثُمَّ صَارَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى يُونَانَ ثَانِيَةً» (يونان1:3)

هذه رسالة يشعّ منها الأمل والوعود. فشل إنسان واحد لا يعني أن الله قد استغنى عنه أو انه «وضعه على الرفّ».

مواضع فشل داود مسجلة بكل وضوح. حينما نقرأها، نجلس في الرماد معه ونحترق ندماً. لكن داود عرف كيف ينكسر أمام الرب، كيف يتوب بكل جدية. ولكن الله لم ينتهِ منه. لقد غفر له وأعاده إلى حياة الوفاء.
أخفق يونان في استجابته لدعوة الله للبشارة وانتهى به الأمر إلى جوف سمكة كبيرة. في تلك الأثناء وفي هذه الحالة التي تشبه الغواصة تعلم الطاعة. عندما دعاه الله ثانية، ذهب إلى نينوى، بشّر بالدينونة القادمة، ورأى المدينة بأسرها تغوص في توبة حقيقية.

كان ليوحنا مرقس بداية لامعة مع بولس وبرنابا، لكنه ترك وذهب إلى بيته. لكن الله لم يتركه. عاد مرقس إلى ميدان القتال، استعاد ثقة بولس وانتدب ليكتب إنجيلا عن الخادم غير الفاشل.

لقد فشّل بطرس الرب بالرغم من تأكيده على ولائه له. لربما يصفه البعض بالطير المكسور الجناح الذي لم يعد يستطيع التحليق عاليا. لكن الله لم يتخلَّ عنه وهكذا حلّق بطرس إلى ارتفاع أعلى بكثير مما سبق. فتح باب الملكوت لثلاثة آلاف شخص في يوم الخمسين. عمل بلا كلل وتألم مرة تلو المرة على أيدي مضطهديه. كتب رسالتين تحملان اسمه، ثم توّج حياة خدمة مجيدة بموت الشهادة.

عندما نتكلم عن الخدمة يمكننا القول أن الله إله الفرصة الثانية. لا يترك الإنسان حين يفشل. عندما يجد قلبا مكسوراً نادما، ينحني ليرفع رأس جنديّه المُطأطأ.

لكن هذا لا يعني أنه يتغاضى عن الخطية أو عن الفشل. الشعور بالمرارة والندم التي خذلت الرب، ينبغي أن تكون دافعا كافيا لردعنا في المستقبل.

وهذا لا يعني أن الله سيمنح الخاطيء الغير تائب فرصة ثانية بعد هذه الحياة. هنالك نهاية مفزعة عن الموت. لأن الإنسان الذي يموت في خطاياه، ينطبق عليه القول: «...فَفِي الْمَوْضِعِ حَيْثُ تَقَعُ الشَّجَرَةُ هُنَاكَ تَكُونُ». (الجامعة3:11).*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 17 كانون الثاني


«خَادِمِينَ بِنِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ، لَيْسَ لِلنَّاسِ» (أفسس7:6)

إرشادات بولس للعبيد (أفسس5:6-8) مشحونة بالمعاني لكل من يعترف أنه خادم للرب يسوع.

تُظهر هذه الإرشادات، قبل كل شيء، أن أي عمل شريف مهما كان وضيعا، يمكن أن يُعمل لمجد الله. يمكن أن العبيد الذين يكتب لهم بولس كانوا يعملون في تنظيف الأرض، إعداد الطعام، غسل الثياب، العناية بالحيوانات أو العمل بالزراعة. ومع كل هذا يقول بولس أن كل هذه الأشغال يمكن أن تُعمل «كما للمسيح» (عدد 5)، أي إنهم عند القيام بهذه الأعمال، يكونون «بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ الْمَسِيحِ، عَامِلِينَ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ» (عدد6) أنهم كانوا خادمين كما للرب، (عدد 7)، وتكون مكافأتهم من الرب لأنهم «عَمِلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ» (عدد8).

يسهل علينا في تفكيرنا أن نفصل بين ما هو علماني وما هو مقدس. نفكر في أن عملنا خلال الأسبوع علمانيا بينما كرازتنا، شهادتنا وتعليمنا الكتاب المقدس دينيا. لكن هذه القطعة تعلمنا أنه لا يجوز للمؤمن أن يعمل هذا التمييز. أدركت هذا الأمر زوجة أحد الكارزين البارزين ووضعت شعارا فوق مغسلة المطبخ، «خدمة إلهية تجري هنا ثلاث مرات في اليوم».

مع وجود هذا المفهوم عندك
يجعل العمل الشاق مقدساً
كنس غرفة كقانون تتبعه
يجعل من العمل شيئاً سامياً

درس آخر يمكن تعلمه هنا وهو بشكل رئيسي أنه مهما كان مركز الشخص الإجتماعي وضيعا، لا يكون مستبعداً من البركات والمكافآت المسيحية. يمكن ألا يستبدل ملابس العمل ببدلة أصحاب الأعمال، لكن إن كان عمله متقناً وبجودة عالية ليأتي بالمجد للمسيح، ينال مكافأة كاملة. «عَالِمِينَ أَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ فَذَلِكَ يَنَالُهُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ، عَبْداً كَانَ أَمْ حُرّا». (عدد8)

مع معرفة هذه الحقيقة يمكننا أن نصلي بهذه الكلمات مع جورج هيربرت:

علمني يا إلهي ويا ملكي
أن أراك في كل الأشياء
ومها عملت من اعمال
أن أعملها من أجلك*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 18 كانون الثاني



«مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ» (يوحنا 36:18)



بما أن مملكة يسوع ليست من هذا العالم، تكفي هذه الحقيقة لإبقائي بعيدا عن السياسة العالمية. إن أشتراكي في السياسة، كأنني أقترع بوضع ثقتي في مقدرة النظام على حل مشاكل العالم. لكن وبكل صراحة ليس عندي ثقة كهذه لأنني أعلم أن «الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ قَدْ وُضِعَ فِي الشِّرِّيرِ». (يوحنا الأولى 19:5).

لقد ثبت أن السياسة لوحدها لا يمكنها حل مشاكل المجتمع. الحلول السياسية ليست إلا عِصابة توضع فوق الجرح المتقرِّح لا يمكنها أن تعالج أصل الإلتهاب. نعلم ان الخطية هي المشكلة الأساسية في مجتمعنا المريض. فأي أسلوب سوف يفشل في التعامل مع الخطية ولا يمكن أخذه على محمل الجدّ لعلاج ما فسد.
يصبح الأمر موضوع أولويات. هل أقضي وقتي في السلك السياسي أم أكرس ذاك الوقت في العمل على نشر الإنجيل؟ أجاب يسوع على السؤال عندما قال: «دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم، وأما أنت فاذهب وناد بملكوت الله» (لوقا 60:9). أولويتنا العليا ينبغي أن تكون رفع أسم المسيح ليكون معروفا على أنه هو الذي يعطي الحلول لكل مشاكل هذا العالم.

«إِذْ أَسْلِحَةُ مُحَارَبَتِنَا لَيْسَتْ جَسَدِيَّةً، بَلْ قَادِرَةٌ بِاللَّهِ عَلَى هَدْمِ حُصُونٍ» (كورنثوس الثانية 4:10). وبما انه كذلك، فإننا نصل إلى النتيجة الحتمية أننا نستطيع أن نشكّل تاريخ أمتنا وامم العالم بواسطة الصلاة، الصوم وكلمة الله، أكثر بكثير من اقتراعنا في الإنتخابات.

قال أحد الاشخاص المشهورين مرة أن السياسة فاسدة بطبيعتها. وأضاف كلمة التحذير الآتية: «ينبغي على الكنيسة ألا تنسى وظيفتها الحقيقية عندما تحاول الإشتراك في مجال شؤون البشر حيث تكون منافِسة هزيلة فتخسر طهارة القصد من مشاركتها.»

خطة الله لهذا الجيل أن يدعو الأمم ليكونوا شعبا لإسمه (أعمال 14:15). بدل أن يجعل الناس مرتاحين في عالم فاسد، يلتزم الله أن ينقذ الناس من هكذا عالم. يجب أن ألتزم أنا أيضاً لأعمل مع الله في هذا التحرير.
عندما سأل الناس يسوع كيف يعملوا أعمال الله، أجابهم أن عمل الله هو أن يؤمنوا بالذي أرسله الآب (يوحنا 28:6، 29). هذه إذن مهمتنا، أن نقود الناس إلى الإيمان وليس إلى صناديق الإقتراع.​*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 19 كانون الثاني



«إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.» (يوحنا الأولى 9:1)

بدون التأكيد الموجود في هذا العدد، يكون تطبيق الحياة المسيحية العملية غير ممكن. بينما ننمو بالنعمة نحصل على معرفة عميقة لطبيعتنا الخاطئة. يجب أن يكون عندنا عطية للتطهير الفوري من الخطية، وإلا يكون مصيرنا الذنب الأبدي والإنهزام.

يخبرنا يوحنا أن العطية للمؤمنين تكون عن طريق الإعتراف. يأخذ غير المؤمن غفرانا شرعيا من عقاب الخطية بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح. يحصل المؤمن على غفران أبوي من نجاسة الخطية بواسطة الإعتراف.

الخطية تكسر الشركة في حياة أولاد الله، وتبقى هذه الشركة منقطعة حتى يتم الإعتراف بالخطية وتركها. عندما نقوم بالإعتراف ونعلم ان الله أمين لكلمته، وقد وعد أن يغفر. نجد إنه عادل في المغفرة، بسبب عمل يسوع المسيح على الصليب، الذي جهّز أساس التبرير الذي به نتبرر.

فهذا العدد يعني إذاً، أنه عندما نعترف بخطيتنا، نعلم أن سجلنا نظيف، أننا قد تطهرنا تماما، وقد استعيدت حياة العائلة الروحية. فحالما نعي وجود الخطية في حياتنا، نستطيع أن نقف في حضرة الله، نذكر الخطية باسمها ونتوب عنها، عندها نعلم بكل تأكيد أننا قد تخلصنا منها.

لكن كيف نتأكد من ذلك؟ هل نشعر بأننا نلنا المغفرة؟ الأمر ليس مسألة شعور. نعلم أننا قد غُفر لنا لأن الله يقول ذلك في كلمته. لا يمكن الإعتماد على الشعور حتى في أحسن الظروف. كلمة الله صادقة.

ربما يقول قائل، «أعلم أن الله قد غفر لي لكني لا أستطيع أن أغفر لنفسي». قد يبدو هذا ورَعا شديدا لكنه في الواقع لا يُكرم الله. إن يغفر لي الله، يريدني أن أقبل هذا الغفران بالإيمان، أفرح به، أخرج وأخدمه كإناء مطهّر. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه  20 كانون الثاني


«لَنْ أَذْكُرَ خَطَايَاهُمْ وَتَعَدِّيَاتِهِمْ فِي مَا بَعْدُ» (عبرانيين 17:10)

مقدرة الله على نسيان الخطايا التي قد تغطت بدم المسيح مقدرة من أعظم الحقائق المُسرّة للروح في الكتاب المقدس.

إنه لأمر عجيب عندما نقرأ، «كَبُعْدِ الْمَشْرِقِ مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ أَبْعَدَ عَنَّا مَعَاصِيَنَا» (مزمور12:103). ما أجمل أن نقول مع الملك حزقيا، «...فَإِنَّكَ طَرَحْتَ وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِكَ كُلَّ خَطَايَايَ» (أشعياء 17:38). ينذهل العقل عندما نسمع الرب يقول، «قَدْ مَحَوْتُ كَغَيْمٍ ذُنُوبَكَ وَكَسَحَابَةٍ خَطَايَاكَ» (أشعياء22:44). لكن أجمل من كل هذا ما نقرأه، «...لأَنِّي أَصْفَحُ عَنْ إِثْمِهِمْ وَلاَ أَذْكُرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ بَعْدُ» (أرميا 34:31).

عندما نعترف بخطايانا، لا يغفر لنا فقط، بل ينساها حالا. لا نبالغ بقول الحق عندما نقول أنه حالاً يدفن خطيتنا في بحر نسيانه. ويتضح هذا من اختبار أحد المؤمنين الذي كان يتخبّط في حربه على خطية فيه. وفي لحظة ضعف سقط في التجربة. أسرع إلى حضرة الله وصاح من غير تفكير، «يا رب، لقد عملتها ثانية». ثم وكأنه قد سمع الرب يقول، «ماذا عملت ثانية؟» والمعنى هنا أنه في تلك اللحظة عينها التي تلت الإعتراف، كان الله قد نسي الخطية.

هذا تناقض مفرح في كون الله كليّ المعرفة وقادر أن ينسى. من ناحية يعلم كل شيء، ومن ناحية اخرى يحصي النجوم ويعطي إسماً لكل منها. يحصي سقطاتنا ويعدَّ دموعنا، يسمح بسقوط طير ويحصي شعر رؤوسنا. مع كل هذا ينسى خطايانا التي اعترفنا بها وتركناها. قال دافيد سيماندس: «لا أعرف كيف الله الكلي المعرفة قادر على النسيان، لكنني أعلم أنه ينسى.» ونقطة أخيرة! يقال أن الله عندما يغفر وينسى يرفع لافتة تقول، «ممنوع الصيد». أُمنع من اصطياد خطاياي الماضية أو خطايا الآخرين التي قد نسيها الله. وفي هذا المضمار ينبغي أن يكون عندنا ذاكرة ضعيفة ونسيانا جيداً. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 21 كانون الثاني



"بالإيمان إبراهيم لما دُعى أطاع .. فخرج هو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتى" عب8:11


إن واحداً من أكبر العوائق التى نواجهها فى إتباعنا للمسيح هو الخوف من المجهول. ونحن نتمنى أن نعرف مسبقاً نتيجة طاعتنا، وإلى أين يأخذنا الله.
ولكننا نعطى فقط اليقين بأنه هو معنا وأنه الماسك بزمام الأمور. وبهذا اليقين نتقدم بثقة وجرأة إلى قلب المجهول.
لقد كان إبراهيم نموذجاً لاستجابة شخص راغب ومستعد للسير مع الله إلى قلب مستقبل مجهول (عب8:11)، لقد عرف أن الله دعاه وقد أعطاه وعداً، وكان ذلك كافياً. لذلك كان راغباً ومستعداً لاستئمان الرب على مستقبله.
ولنا نحن أيضاً أن نتمثل بإبراهيم فنثق بالرب من جهة المستقبل، ونخطو متقدمين إلى الأمام بالإيمان. فإذ نقف على عتبة سنة جديدة، فلنجدد اتكالنا على الرب فى دروب الحياة التى نجهل شعابها وصعابها، ولنتشجع بالرب رغم عدم معرفتنا إلى أين نحن ذاهبون، واثقين أن يده تقودنا ومحبته تسندنا. ألا تكفينا رفقته ؟؟*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 22  كانون الثاني


«لمْ يُبْصِرْ إِثْماً فِي يَعْقُوبَ وَلا رَأَى سُوءاً فِي إِسْرَائِيل.» (عدد 21:23)

تكلم النبي المأجور بلعام بحقيقة مهمة وهي أن الله الذي يرى كل شيء، لا يمكنه أن يرى الخطية في شعبه إسرائيل. الحقيقة التي كانت تنطبق على إسرائيل تلك الأيام تنطبق بشكل عجيب على المؤمن اليوم. ينظر إليه الله، ولا يجد فيه خطية ما ليعاقبه عليها بالموت الأبدي. فالمؤمن «بالمسيح» وهذا يعني أنه يقف أمام الله بكل كمال واستحقاق المسيح. يقبله الله كما يقبل ابنه الحبيب. مركز نعمة كاملة لا نهاية لها. مهما يفتش الله فلن يجد أي تهمة أو ذنب ضد من هم في المسيح.

يتضح هذا الأمر في حادثة مع رجل انجليزي وسيارته الرولز رويس. كان في رحلة سياحية في فرنسا أثناء عطلته عندما انكسر المحور الخلفي. لم يستطع صاحب ورشة تصليح السيارات أن يغير المحور فقاموا بالإتصال بإنجلترا. فقامت الشركة بإرسال محور جديد مع ميكانيكيين اثنين ليقوما بتركيب المحور في مكانه. تابع الإنجليزي رحلته السياحيه ثم عاد إلى بريطانيا متوقعاً استلام فاتورة الحساب. مرت عدة أشهر ولم تصل الفاتورة، فكتب للشركة يصف لهم تفاصيل الحادث وطلب اليهم أن يرسلوا فاتورة الحساب. وبعد وقت قصير استلم رسالة من الشركة تقول، «فتّشنا سجلاّتنا تفتيشاً دقيقاً ولم نجد أي ذكِر لسيارة رولز رويس كُسر محورها.»

يستطيع الله أن يفتش سجلاته بالتدقيق ولن يجد أي ذكِر لحساب على المؤمن ليحكم عليه بالجحيم. يُقبل المؤمن بالحبيب. فهو كامل بالمسيح. يلبس بِرّ الله الكامل. يتمتع بمركز كامل في حضرة الله. يمكنه أن يرنم بانتصار وبثقة:
متكل على مخلّصي المبارك
واضعاً ثقتي به
واضعاً عليه كل آثامي
لأصبح طاهراً بالمسيح
*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 23 كانون الثاني



«وَأَنْتَ فَهَلْ تَطْلُبُ لِنَفْسِكَ أُمُوراً عَظِيمَةً؟ لاَ تَطْلُبُ.» (أرميا 54:5)

يقع البعض في تجربة ماكرة حتى في الخدمة المسيحية إذ يريدون ان يروا أسماءهم في الصحف والمجلات أو يسمعون صوتهم في الإذاعة. لكن هذا فخ كبير. يسلب المسيح مجده. ويسلب الشخص السلام والفرح. ويجعلنا هدفاً رئيسياً لسهام إبليس.

يسلب المسيح مجده. كما قال س. ه. ماكنتوش: «يكمن خطر كبير عندما يصبح شخص أو عمله لامعاً. يمكنه ان يكون متأكدا من أن ابليس يحقق قصده عندما يشتد الإنتباه إلى الشخص بدل أن يكون الإنتباه موجهاً للرب يسوع نفسه.

يمكن لعمل أن يبدأ بشكل بسيط جداً، وبسبب عدم الحذر المقدس والروحانية من جانب الخادم نفسه أو بسبب نتائج عمله يجذب إليه الإنتباه العام ومن ثم يسقط في فخ إبليس. إن هدف إبليس الرئيسي وغير المنقطع هو جلب العار للرب يسوع. وإن استطاع ان يفعل ذلك بما يبدو كخدمة مسيحية، فيكون عندها قد حقق انتصاراً باهراً. كذلك قال آخر: «لا يمكن لأي شخص ان يبرهن على أنه في نفس الوقت هو عظيم ويسوع عجيب.»
نسلب أنفسنا في عملية كهذه. قال أحدهم: «لم أعرف السلام والفرح في الخدمة حتى توقفت عن محاولاتي لأكون عظيماً.»

والرغبة في العظمة تجعلنا هدفاً سهلاً لهجوم إبليس. سقوط شخصية مشهورة يجلب ذماً أكثر لعمل الرب.
كان يوحنا المعمدان يرفض باستمرار أي ادعاء للعظمة. وقد كان شعاره، «ينبغي أن هو يزداد وأني أنا أنقص». نحن كذلك ينبغي أن نجلس في المكان الأكثر تواضعا إلى أن يرفعنا الرب.

صلاة مناسبة لكل منا، «اجعلني صغيراً وغير مشهور، محبوباً وغالياً على الرب فقط».
كانت الناصرة مكاناً صغيراً، وكذلك كان الجليل. *​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 24 كانون الثاني



«لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ» (فيلبي 6:4)

هنالك الكثير من الأمور التي تقلق الإنسان، إمكانية المرض بالسرطان، بأمراض القلب، وعدد كبير من الأمراض المختلفة، الأطعمة التي قد تكون ضارة، الموت بحادث، أعمال إرهابية، حرب نووية، تدهور العملة، مستقبل غير واضح، القلق على الأولاد الذين يكبرون في عالم كهذا. فالإمكانيات للقلق لا تُعد ولا تُحصى.

ومع كل هذا يعلّمنا الكتاب المقدس، «لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا بِشَيْءٍ». يريد الله ان تكون لنا حياة بدون قلق. ولأسباب وجيهة.

القلق غير ضروري. الرب حارسنا. يحملنا على كفّيه. لن يصيبنا إلا ما يسمح به الرب. لسنا ضحايا أحداث أو مصير أو قضاء وقدر. حياتنا مخططة، منظمة وتحت إرشاده.

لا فائدة من القلق. لا يحل أيَّة مشكلة أو يجنب أيَّة صعوبات. وكما قال أحدهم: «لا ينجي القلق من مآسي الغد، بل يسلب اليوم من قوّته».

القلق ضارّ. يتفق الأطباء على أن الكثير من أوجاع مرضاهم ناتج عن القلق، وتوتر الأعصاب. معدل قرحة المعدة مرتفع بين الأمراض المنسوبة للقلق.

القلق خطية. يشكك في حكمة الله، يشير إلى ان الله لا يعرف ما يعمل. يشك في محبة الله، يقول أن الله لا يهتم. يشك في قوة الله، يقول أنه غير قادر على التغلب على بعض الظروف التي تسبب القلق.

نفتخر أحيانا بكثرة قلقنا. فعندما وبخَّ الزوج زوجته على قلقها الذي لا يتوقف، أجابته قائلة، «إن لم أقلق، فلا يوجد هنا من يقوم بهذا العمل الثمين». لن نتخلص من القلق ما لم نعترف به كخطية ونتركه تماماً. عندها نقول بثقة:

ليس في الغد ما يقلقني
لأن مخلصي يهتم ماسك بي
لو ملأه بالصعاب والحزن
يساعدني لأتحمله
ليس في الغد ما يقلقني
فلِمَ أحملَ الهموم
النعمة والقوة ليست من عندي
فَلِمَ أقلق إذن*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 25 كانون الثاني


«اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ.» ( يوحنا الأولى 8:4)

أَدخَل مجيء المسيح الأول كلمة جديدة إلى اللغة اليونانية بمعنى المحبة وهي: أغابي.

كانت هنالك كلمة للصداقة: فيليو، وأخرى للحب الشهواني إيروس. لكن لم يكن هناك كلمة لتعبّر عن الحب الذي أظهره الله ببذل ابنه الوحيد والتي يطلب من شعبه أن يمارسوه الواحد تجاه الآخر.

هذا حُب عالمي جديد، حُب بأبعاد جديدة. ليس لمحبة الله بداية ولا يكون لها نهاية. محبة بلا حدود لا يمكن قياسها أبداً. محبة نقية، متحررة من فساد الشهوة. محبة مضحّية، لا تحسب حساب الثمن. محبة تعلن عن ذاتها بالعطاء لأننا نقرأ «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد...» و «أحبنا المسيح أيضا وبذل نفسه لأجلنا...». هذه المحبة تطلب مصلحة الغير. تنطلق إلى كل من يُحَب وكل من لا يُحَب. تنطلق إلى أعدائها وإلى أصدقائها. لا تخرج لأي استحقاق أو فضيلة في المقصود لكن من صلاح معطيها. المحبة ليست أنانية أبداً، لا تنتظر شيئاً بالمقابل ولا تستغل الآخرين لمصلحة شخصية. لا تحصي الأخطاء لكن تطرح غطاء فوق العديد من الزلات والإهانات. المحبة تقابل كل إهانة باللطف وتصلي لأجل قاتليها. تفكر المحبة دائماً بالآخرين وتقدّرهم فوق نفسها.

لكن يمكن للمحبة أن تكون حازمة. يؤدب الله محبّيه. المحبة لا تتساهل مع الخطية لأن الخطية ضارة وهدّامة بينما المحبة تسعى إلى الحماية من الضرر والهلاك.

أعظم إعلان عن محبة الله كان بذل الله لابنه الحبيب ليموت على خشبة صليب الجلجثة*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس  26 كانون الثاني


«...إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَحَبَّنَا هَكَذَا، يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً». (يوحنا الأولى 11:4)

يجب ألا نفتكر بالمحبة كعاطفة لا يمكن السيطرة عليها ومتقلبة. يوصينا الله أن نحب، ويكون هذا غير مستطاع لو كانت المحبة غامضة أو إحساس مؤقت آتية من حيث لا نعلم، كالإصابة بالبرد. المحبة تشمل العواطف لكنها أكثر من ذلك، المحبة نابعة من الإرادة وليس من العواطف.

ينبغي أن نحترس من الإعتقاد أن المحبة محصورة في عالم الأحلام وقصورها ذات العلاقة الهامشية بالحياة اليومية. لا يمكن أن نحيا بالأحلام لأن الواقع آت.

وبكلمات أخرى فإن المحبة عملية جداً. فمثلاً عندما يُمرّر صحن من الموز على مائدة الطعام وتحمل إحداها بقعة سوداء، تختار المحبة تلك الموزة. المحبة تنظف المغسلة والحمام بعد استعمالهما. المحبة تأتي بلفائف الورق عندما تنفق ليجد الشخص القادم حاجته منها. المحبة تطفيء النور عندما لا تكون له حاجة. تجمع الأوراق عن الأرض بدل السير عليها. المحبة تُعيد الوقود والزيت لسيارة مستعارة. المحبة تُفرغ صندوق النفايات دون طلب من أحد. المحبة لا تترك الناس ينتظرون. تخدم الآخرين قبل الذات. تحمل الطفل الباكي إلى الخارج كي لا يُزعج الإجتماع. المحبة تصرخ لكي يسمعها الأصم. تعمل المحبة كوسيلة للمشاركة مع الآخرين.

ثوب المحبة هدب في نهايته
ينخفض ليصل إلى مستوى الشارع
وتلمس ما اتسخ في الشوارع والأزقة
وستفعل لأنها تستطيع ذلك
لا تجرؤ على البقاء مرتفعة فوق الجبل
بل يجب أن تنزل إلى الوادي
لأنها لا تجد تحقيق مأربها
حتى تضرم حياة الساقطين*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه 27 كانون الثاني


«لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ.» (رومية 3:10)

لا يمكن لأحد غير مخلّص أن يدعو باِسم الرب. هذا الدعاء اليائس لن يمر دون إجابة. عندما نصل إلى نهاية مصادرنا، عندما نفقد الأمل في إنقاذ أنفسنا، عندما لا نجد ملاذاً غير العلي، نرسل صيحة أسى إلى الرب، فيسمعنا ويجيبنا.

كان شاباً من طائفة السيخ يدعى سادهو سندر سينج مصمّماً على الإنتحار في حال عدم ايجاده سلام. فصلّى قائلا، «يا رب، إن كنت موجوداً، أظهر نفسك لي في هذه الليلة.» فإن لم يحصل على إجابة خلال سبع ساعات، كان سيقذف بنفسه أمام القطار المسافر إلى لاهور.

في الساعات الأولى من ذلك الصباح، رأى مشهد الرب يسوع داخلاً إلى غرفته ويكلّمه بالهندوسية، «كنت في صلاتك تبحث عن الطريق الصحيح. فلِم لا تقبلها؟ أنا هو الطريق.»

اندفع إلى غرفة والده وقال، «أنا مسيحي. لن أستطيع أن أخدم أحداً غير يسوع. حياتي مُلك له حتى مماتي.»

لا أعرف أحداً دعا باِسم الرب بكل جدية إلاّ وحصل على استجابة. طبعاً هنالك الذين يصلّون للرب حين يكونون تحت وطأة مشكلة صعبة، يَعِدون بالحياة للرب اذا أنقذهم، لكن ينسون بسرعة بعد أن ترتفع الصعوبة عنهم. لكن الله يعلم قلوبهم، يعرف أنهم استغلّوا المناسبة ولم يكن وعدهم ينم عن التزام حقيقي.

لكن الحقيقة الأبدية هي أن الله يُظهر نفسه دائماً لكل من يبحث عنه. في الأماكن التي لا يمكن الحصول على الكتاب المقدس، يمكن أن يظهر في حلم أو رؤيا. وفي بلاد أخرى من خلال قطعة من الكتاب، أو من شهادة شخصية، أم عن طريق مواد مسيحية تصل بطريقة عجيبة تعالج المشكلة. وهكذا وبكل معنى يمكن القول، «أن الذي يطلب الله قد وجده فعلاً.» أمر مؤكّد جداً.*​


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 28 كانون الثاني


«إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ.» (يوحنا 17:13)

كل معلّم أو مبشّر بالإيمان المسيحي ينبغي أن يمارس ما يبشّر به. يجب أن يقدّموا للعالم مثالاً حياً للحق. مشيئة الله هي أن يصبح الكلمة جسداً ويحل بشعبه.

يتأثّر العالم بالأعمال أكثر من تأثّره بالكلام. فقد كتب إدجار جيست، «أُفضّل أن أرى موعظة من أن أسمع واحدة في يوم ما.» أو كما يقال أحياناً، «حياتك صارخة إلاّ أنني لا أستطيع أن أسمع ما تقول.»

قيل عن أحد المبشّرين أنه عندما كان يعظ كان الناس كانوا يتمنّون أن لا يغادر المنبر، لكن عندما كان بعيداً عن المنبر تمنّى الناس ألاّ يعتليه ثانية.

قال أيرونسايد، «لا شيء يقفل الشفاه كما الحياة.» وفي نفس الموضوع كتب هنري دراموند، «الإنسان رسالة.» وأضاف كارلايل شهادته الشخصية بقوله: «الحياة المقدسة أفضل وسيلة للشهادة عن الله في عالم الواقع. تحمل الكلمات ثقلاً عندما تكون مدعومة من حياة الشخص.» بينما قال ستانلي جونز، «يصير الكلمة جسداً فينا قبل أن يصير قوة من خلالنا.» وعبّر عن هذا أيضاً أوسوالد تشامبرز، «اذا أنا وعظتُ الأمر الصحيح لكن إن كنت لا أحياه فأكون كمَن لا يُخبر الحقيقة عن الله.»

نعلم أن الرب يسوع المسيح هو الكامل فقط في عمل ما يعظ به. لم يوجد أي تناقض بين رسالته وبين حياته. عندما سأله اليهود، «من أنت؟» أجابهم قائلاً، «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ.» (يوحنا 25:8). كانت سيرته مرادفة لكلامه.

كان أخوان يحملان شهادة الدكتوراة، أحدهما واعظاً والآخر طبيباً. جاءت يوماً امرأة تعاني من مشكلة إلى الواعظ لكنها لم تَعلم أي منهما يسكن ذاك البيت. عندما فتح الواعظ الباب، سألته المرأة، «هل أنت الدكتور الذي يعظ أم الذي يمارس الطب؟» تأثّر الواعظ بهذا السؤال وتجدّدت في نفسه ضرورة الحياة مثالاً لما يُعلِّم. *​


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 29 كانون الثاني


«لَيْسَ أَنِّي قَدْ نِلْتُ أَوْ صِرْتُ كَامِلاً.» (فيليي 12:3)

رأينا في درس البارحة أن سلوكنا ينبغي أن يتماثل مع إيماننا. لكن لكي نحصل على توازن في هذا الموضوع يجب أن نضيف أمرين.

أوّلاً، يجب أن نعترف أنه لا يمكننا أن نحيا حق الله بكل كمال ما دمنا في هذا العالم. بالرغم من أننا قد بذلنا جهدنا، لا نزال مضطرين للقول أننا خُدّام بطّالين. لكن يجب أن لا نستغل هذه الحقيقة عُذراً لفشلنا أو لمستوانا المتدنّي. واجبنا أن نستمر في المحاولة لسد الفجوة ما بين شفاهنا وحياتنا.

الإعتبار الآخر هو ما يلي: الرسالة دائماً أعظم من الرسول، بغض النظر من هو. قال أندرو موري، «نحن، خدّام الرب، عاجلاً أم آجلاً سوف نعظ بكلمات لا نستطيع أن نتمّمها بأنفسنا.» وبعد خمسة وثلاثين سنة من كتابة كتابه (الثبوت في المسيح) قال، «أريدكم أن تفهموا أن المؤلّف يُقتاد أحياناً لقول أكثر ممّا اختبره. لم أختبر عندها كل ما كتبت عنه. ولا يمكنني القول أنني قد اختبرت الكل حتى الآن.»

حق الله عظيم وَسامٍ. إنه سماوي وكما كتب جاي كينج، «يسبّب الخوف من لمسه لئلاّ يفسده بعقل فاسد.» لكن هل يصح ألاّ نعلنه لأننا لا نستطيع أن نصل إلى ذروته المرتفعة؟ بالعكس تماماً. ينبغي أن نُعلنه، حتى ولو ندين أنفسنا بعمل ذلك. مهما فشلنا في اختباره بأنفسنا، نجعله طموح قلوبنا.

نشدّد ثانية على هذه الإعتبارات التي يجب أن نستخدمها عذراً لتصرّفنا الذي لا يليق بالمخلّص. لكن ينبغي أن تحفظنا من دينونة لا مبرّر لها لرجال الله لأن رسالتهم تسمو في بعض الأحيان إلى مستويات لا يستطيعوا هم أنفسهم الوصول إليها. وينبغي ألاّ تمنعنا من إبداء مشورة الله الكاملة مع أننا لم نختبرها بالكامل. يعرف الله قلوبنا. يعرف إن كنا نمارس المُراءاة والنفاق أو طموحين ومتحمّسين. *​


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 30 كانون الثاني


«لأَنَّ الْحَرْبَ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ بَلْ لِلَّهِ.» (أخبار الأيام الثاني 15:20)


يتحتّم على جندي الصليب أن يتوقّع الهجوم عليه عاجلاً أم آجلاً. كلّما أعلن حق الله بشجاعة أكثر وأظهر الحق واضحاً في حياته، يتعرّض للمزيد من الهجوم. قال أحد شيوخ أصحاب فكرة التقديس، «الذي يقف الأقرب إلى جانب قائده يكون هدفاً مؤكّداً للسهام.»

سيتّهم بأمور لم يقترفها. ستمزّقه النميمة، والشائعات والكلام في غيبته. سيُنبَذ ويُستهزأ به. هذه معاملة العالم ومع الأسف الشديد تكون أحياناً من الزملاء المؤمنين.

مهم أن نتذكّر في مثل هذه الظروف أن المعركة ليست معركتنا بل لِلّه. ويجب أن نطالب بالوعد من سفر الخروج 14:14، «الرَّبُّ يُقَاتِلُ عَنْكُمْ وَأنْتُمْ تَصْمُتُونَ.» وهذا يعني أننا لسنا ملزمين بالدفاع عن أنفسنا أو الهجوم. الرب يبرّرنا في الوقت المناسب.

كتب ف. ماير يقول: «كم وكم نخسر بسبب كلمة! كن هادئاً، كن صامتاً، إن ضربوك على خدّك الأيمن فحوّل لهم الآخر أيضاً. لا تنتقم. لا تهتم لسمعتك أو لشخصك لأنهما في يديه، وأنت يمكن أن تفسدهما عندما تحاول أن تحافظ عليهما.»

نجد في يوسف أفضل مثال لمن لم يحاول أن يبرّر نفسه عندما اتَّهم زوراً. سلّم أمره لِلّه، والله قد أظهر براءته ورفعه إلى مراتب عُليا.

شهد أحد خدّام المسيح الطاعن في السِّن أنه أسيء إليه مرّات عديدة خلال سني حياته. لكنه دائماً صلّى كلمات استعارها من القدّيس أوغسطين، «يا رب، أنقذني من شهوتي لتبرير نفسي.» وقال أن الله لم يفشله في تبريره وإظهار المذنبين.

الرب يسوع المسيح كان المثال الأسمى. «وَإِذْ تَأَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُهَدِّدُ بَلْ كَانَ يُسَلِّمُ لِمَنْ يَقْضِي بِعَدْلٍ.» (بطرس الأولى 23:2).

هذه هي رسالة اليوم. غير ملزمين بالدفاع عن أنفسنا عندما نُتهَّم زوراً. المعركة للرب. هو يقاتل عنّا. ينبغي أن نحافظ على صمتنا.​*​


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 31 كانون الثاني


اسمعوا! هوذا الزارع قد خرج ليزرع، وفيما هو يزرع سقط بعضٌ على الطريق، فجاءت طيور السماء وأكلته ( مر 4: 3 ، 4)



يشرح لنا الرب نفسه مَثَل الزارع فيقول: «الزارع يزرع الكلمة، وهؤلاء هم الذين على الطريق، حيث تُزرع الكلمة، وحينما يسمعون يأتي الشيطان للوقت وينزع الكلمة المزروعة في قلوبهم» ( مر 4: 14 ، 15).

فالطريق يُشير إلى حالة قلوب بعض السامعين. إنها نوعية من الناس لا يكترثون كثيرًا بما يسمعونه، إنهم مُصابون بحالة من الاستخفاف وعدم الاستعداد لقبول الكلمة، وهذا ما يجعل الشيطان يُبادر، وبكل سهولة، كما يذكر لنا البشير متى «ويخطف الكلمة» ( مت 13: 19 )!

فرغم أن الكلمة وصلت إلى القلب، إذ إن كلمة الله تناسب حاجة قلب الإنسان بغض النظر إن كان يقبلها أو لا يقبلها، لكن لأنهم عديمو الانتباه وغير مُبالين، سرعان ما يخطف الشيطان ما زُرع على سطح القلب ولم ينغرس فيه. وما أكثر النفوس التي يهيئ لها الله فرصة تلو فرصة، فيها يسمعون كلمة الله المُخلِّصة ( يع 1: 18 )، والمطهِّرة ( أف 5: 26 )، لكنهم بكل أسف يسمحون للشيطان أن ينزع الكلمة، إذ هم أصلاً غير جادين لاستقبالها! ألا نرى في هيرودس مثالاً لذلك. لقد كان مُغرمًا بسماع كلام يوحنا المعمدان، بل كان يسمعه بسرور ( مر 6: 20 )، ولكنه لم يكن عنده استعداد قط أن يتجاوب معه، بل عندما تحرَّك ضميره وتوبَّخ من يوحنا، نجده يزيح يوحنا من أمامه ويُدخِله السجن، بدلاً من أن يعترف بخطئه ويتوب ( لو 3: 19 ، 20)!!​*​


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 1 شباط


«...إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 4:4)

ينبغي ألاّ ننسى أن الإنجيل هو الأخبار السارة لمجد المسيح. أجل، إنه يتكلم عن ذاك الذي صُلب والذي دُفن. لكنه الآن ليس على الصليب وليس في القبر. لقد قام، وصعد إلى السماء وهو الإنسان المُمجَّد عن يمين الله.

لا نُقدّم المسيح على أنه النجار من الناصرة ولا الخادم المتألم من الجليل. ولا نقدّمه بالوجه الجميل صانع الخير كما في الفنّ الديني الحديث.

نكرز برب الحياة والمجد. هو الشخص الذي رفّعه الآب وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم. ولاسمه تنحني كل ركبة ويعترف به كل لسان رباً لمجد الله الآب. مُتوّجاً بالمجد والكرامة، أميراً ومخلّصاً.

كثيراً ما نجلب له العار بعظات كرازتنا. نرفع الإنسان بمواهبه ونخلق انطباعاً أنّ الله محظوظ ليكون عنده إنسان كهذا ليخدمه. نجعل الأمور تبدو كأن الإنسان يقوم بخدمة جليلة للرب عندما يضع إيمانه به. لم يكن هذا هو الإنجيل الذي كرز به الرسل. قالوا ما معناه: «أنتم مذنبون بقتل الرب يسوع المسيح. أخذتموه وبأيديكم الأثيمة صلبتموه على خشبة. لكن الله أقامه من الموت ومجَّده وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماء حيث هو اليوم هناك بجسد مُمجَّد من اللحم والعظام. يحمل صولجان السلطة على العالم بيده الحاملة آثار المسامير. وسيأتي ثانية ليحكم العالم بالبر. فمن الأفضل لك أن تتوب وترجع إليه بالإيمان. ليس من طريق آخر للخلاص. لا يوجد اسم آخر تحت السماء، قد أُعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نَخلُص.»

كم نحتاج إلى نظرة جديدة للإنسان في مجده! واللسان يخبر بالأمجاد العديدة التي تتوّج جبينه! وبالتأكيد يكون عندئذ كما كان في يوم الخمسين، يرتجف الخطاة أمامه ويصيحون، «أيها الإخوة، ماذا ينبغي أن نعمل؟»*​


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الخميس 2 شباط



«لأَنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي قَالَ أَنْ يُشْرِقَ نُورٌ مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَشْرَقَ فِي قُلُوبِنَا، لِإِنَارَةِ مَعْرِفَةِ مَجْدِ اللهِ فِي وَجْهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.» (كورنثوس الثانية 6:4)


«أشرق الله فينا...للإنارة.» نرى هنا أننّا لسنا آخر من يتلقّى بركات الله بل نحن قنوات. لأن عبارة «أشرق في» تشير إلى تجديدنا. عند الخليقة أمر الرب النور ليشرق، بينما في الخليقة الجديدة هو نفسه أشرق في قلوبنا.

لكنه لم يشُرق فينا لنكون أنانيين ونخزِّن فينا بركاته الفياّضة. بل عمل هذا لتكون معرفة مجده بوجه المسيح من خلالنا للآخرين. وبهذا المعنى تكلم بولس الرسول كيف أن الله «يُعْلِنَ ابْنَهُ فِيَّ لِأُبَشِّرَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ» (غلاطية16:1). يعلن الله ابنه فينا لكي نعلنه نحن بدورنا للآخرين. عندما فُتحت عيناي على هذا الحق قبل سنوات كتبت على غلاف كتابي المقدس:
إن كان الناس يرون يسوع المسيح من خلالك فقط، فماذا يروا يا ماكدونالد؟

ليس عجباً إذ قال مكفيرسون: «الكرازة سامية وعظيمة وعمل فوق طبيعي إذ تُعلَن من شخص إلى شخص عبر مجموعة من الأشخاص، شخص الرب يسوع المسيح الأبدي.» وعبّر عن ذلك من خلال حادثة للملك جورج الخامس الذي كان يخطب في الإذاعة وتصل كلماته إلى الولايات المتحدة. وفي أثناء ذلك قُطع أحد الأسلاك في محطة نيو يورك ممّا أدى إلى اضطراب شديد بين طاقم العاملين. ثم خطرت فكرة لعامل جديد شاب يدعى هارولد بما يجب عمله. أمسك بطرفي السلك المقطوع وبكل شجاعة وثبات بينما مرّ التيار الذي يحمل الخطاب الملكي، مرَّ في جسده ذلك التيّار الكهربائي بقوة مائتين وخمسين فولتاً، وهزّ جسده هزاً شديداً من رأسه حتى أخمص قدميه مُسبّباً له آلاماً مبرحة. لكنه لم يترك السلك. فقد قبض بشدة على السلك بكل تصميم حتى يستمع الناس للخطاب الملكي.

إجعلنا يا رب أن نكون قنوات
ليرى فينا الناس عجائبك
في كل يوم وكل ساعة.​*​


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 3 شباط


«وَجَاءَ مَلاَكٌ آخَرُ وَوَقَفَ عِنْدَ الْمَذْبَحِ، وَمَعَهُ مِبْخَرَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَأُعْطِيَ بَخُوراً كَثِيراً لِكَيْ يُقَدِّمَهُ مَعَ صَلَوَاتِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ جَمِيعِهِمْ عَلَى مَذْبَحِ الذَّهَبِ الَّذِي أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ...» (رؤيا 3:8)

نؤمن أن الملاك في هذا العدد هو الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه وخدمته هنا مليئة بالتعزية والتشجيع لنا. ماذا يعمل؟ يأخذ صلوات جميع القديسين ويضيف لها البخور الثمين ويقدمها لله الآب.

نَعلَم جيداً أن صلواتنا وتسبيحاتنا غير كاملة. لا نعرف كيف ينبغي أن نُصلّي. كل ما نعمله ملطخ بالخطية وبدوافع خاطئة وبأنانية.

«قدِّس الساعات التي نقضيها بالصلاة على ركبتينا
نرجو أن نُرضي فاحص القلوب بترانيم تسبيحنا
أسكب غفرانك علينا»

قبل أن تصل عبادتنا وتشفعاّتنا إلى الله الآب تمرّ عبر الرب يسوع. يُزيل كل ما هو غير كامل لكي تصل أخيراً إلى الآب نقّية. ويحدث أمر عجيب آخر. يُقدّم البخور مع صلوات القديسين. ويمثل البخور طيب شخصه وعمله الكاملين. وهذا يعطي القوّة لصلواتنا*​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 4 شباط



«لَوْ قُلْتُ أُحَدِّثُ هَكَذَا لَغَدَرْتُ بِجِيلِ بَنِيكَ.» (مزمور15:73)



كان كاتب المزامير يمرّ في أزمة صعبة. فقد رأى أن الشرير يزدهر في العالم بينما كانت حياته كابوساً من الصعاب والآلام. ابتدأ يشك في عدالة الله، في محبة الله وفي حكمة الله. كان يبدو له أن الله يُكافيء الشرير ويعاقب الصديق.

لكن آساف أوجد حلاً مشرّفاً. لم يرغب في أن يُعدّد شكوكه لئلاّ يُعثر أحداً من أولاد الله.

ربما جميعنا نتساءل أحيانا ونبدي شكوكنا. وخاصة عندما نكون في مرحلة تحمّل، بينما وكأن كل شيء سينهار فوق رؤوسنا فيسهل علينا التساؤل عن عناية الله. فماذا ينبغي أن نعمل؟

ينبغي ألاّ نمنع عن أنفسنا المشاركة بشكوكنا مع أحد المؤهّلين روحياً لطلب المشورة والإرشاد. وكثيراً ما لا نرى النور في نهاية النفق حيث يكون جلياً للآخرين ويمكنهم إرشادنا إليه.

يجب علينا أن نتبع القاعدة التي تقول، «لا تشكّ أبداً بالظلام بما قد أُعلن لنا في النور.» ينبغي ألاّ نفسّر كلمة الله حسب الظروف، مهما كنُاّ محبطين. بل ينبغي أن نفسّر ظروفنا بكلمة الله ونتحقق أن لا شيء يمكن أن يفسد مقاصد الله أو يلغي وعوده.

لكن فوق كل شيء ينبغي ألاّ نظهر شكوكنا في كل مكان بسبب الخطر الكامن في معثرة أحد صغار يسوع الذين قال عنهم: «ومَن أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بي فخير له أن يُعلّق في عنقه حجر الرحى ويُغرق في لجة البحر» (متى 6:18).

مواضيع إيماننا لا تُعد ولا تُحصى بينما شكوكنا قليلة إن وُجِدت. لذلك دعونا نشارك إيماننا. وكما قال جوتيه:

«أعطني مستندات إيمانك وحافظ على شكوكك لنفسك، يكفيني ما عندي.»
*​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد  5 شباط


«قَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ تَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَلاَ يَعْسُرُ عَلَيْكَ أَمْرٌ.» (أيوب 2:42)

لا يصعب أمر على الرب. يمكن للإنسان أن يكون شرّيراً، لكن لِلّه طرُقه. يمكن أن يتكلّم الإنسان كثيراً، لكن الكلمة الأخيرة لِلّه. يُذكّرنا سليمان بقوله: «لَيْسَ حِكْمَةٌ وَلاَ فِطْنَةٌ وَلاَ مَشُورَةٌ تُجَاهَ الرَّبِّ» (أمثال30:21). ويضيف أرميا قائلا: «لأَنَّ أَفْكَارَ الرَّبِّ تَقُومُ.» (إرميا29:51).

قرّر إخوة يوسف التخلُّص منه ببيعه لجماعة من الإسماعيليين المديانيين. لكن ما عملوه حقاً كان تتميم إرادة الله. لقد جهّز الإسماعيليّون وسيلة نقل يوسف إلى مصر حيث ارتقى إلى وظيفة وزير ومنقذ لشعبه.

بعد أن استعاد الرجل المولود الأعمى بصره عندما آمن بالمخُلّص، طرده اليهود من المجمع. هل كان هذا نصراً لهم؟ كلاً، يسوع يقوده خارجاً في أي حال لأنه هو الراعي الصالح «فَيَدْعُو خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ بِأَسْمَاءٍ وَيُخْرِجُهَا» (يوحنا 3:10). فهم وفّروا على يسوع مجهود إخراجه.

ولقد وصل شرّ البشر ذُروته عندما أخذوا الرب يسوع وسمّروه على الصليب وأماتوه. لكن بطرس ذكّرهم أنه أُنقذ بفضل «مَشُورَةِ اللهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ» (أعمال 23:2). لكن الله تفوّق على جريمة الإنسان الكبرى برفع المسيح ليكون رباً ومخلصاً.

قصّ دونالد بارنهاوس عن صاحب أملاك ثريّ كان له أشجارٌ يانعة في بستانه، لكن كان له عدو لدود قال: «سأقطع إحدى شجراته لأُسبّب له ألماً» وفي ليلة مظلمة تسلّل من فوق السياج وانتقى أجمل الأشجار، ثم عمل بمنشاره وفأسه يقطع الشجرة. وفي الصباح الباكر رأى شخصين عن بُعد قادمين من فوق التلّة على ظهر جواديهما ولاحظ أن أحدهما كان صاحب البستان. وبسرعة دفع الشجرة وتركها تسقط، لكنه علق بأحد الأغصان ممّا أسقطه على الأرض مُسبّبا له جراحاً بليغة سببّت موته. لكنه وقبل أن يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة همس قائلا، «لقد قطعت شجرتك الجميلة»، فنظر إليه صاحب البستان نظرة شفقة وقال: «يرافقني مهندس لأننا نريد أن نبني بيتاً وكان من الضروري أن نقطع شجرة ليكون مجالاً للبناء، وكانت تلك هي الشجرة التي عملتَ طوال الليل لتقطعها».*​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 6 شباط


" كونوا عاملين بالكلمة ، لا سامعين فقط ، خادعين نفوسكم " ( يعقوب 1 : 22 )

فى أيام النهضات الروحية ، أو عشيات أعياد القديسين ، تمتلئ الكنائس بالشعب ، وتلتهب النفوس بالعظات الروحية النارية ، على فم خدام ممتلئين بالروح القدس ، ولكن بعد إنتهاء تلك النهضات أو العشيات ، ترجع تلك الحشود إلى حياة الفتور والكسل الروحى الشديد !! وأوضح مثال لذلك ما يعترى - أغلب المؤمنين – من فتور روحى فى فترة الخماسين المقدسة ، بعدما كنا فى أوج حرارتنا الروحية أيام البصخة المقدسة ( أسبوع الألآم والجمعة العظيمة ) .

فكأن حضور الجماهير الغفيرة ، ما هو إلاّ عادة دورية ، لأن الكلمة لم تدخل إلى القلب ، وبالتالى لم تستمر وتثمر فى المعاملة والسلوك .

ولنأخذ الدرس من البتول الحكيمة " مريم " التى قال عنها الوحى المقدس : " إنها كانت تحفظ كلام الله ، متفكرة به فى قلبها " ( لو 2 : 19 ) .

ووصف داود النبى المؤمن الحكيم بأنه " يلهج فى ناموس الرب نهاراً وليلاً " ( المزمور الأول ) .

ويحذرنا القديس يعقوب الرسول ، من مجرد سماع العظات والتلذذ بها ، وبما فيها من قصص وروايات ، وكلمات بليغة ، ولكن بلا تنفيذ للوصايا ، والأقوال الروحية ، فيقول : " كونوا عاملين بالكلمة ، لا سامعين فقط ، خادعين أنفسكم " ، لانه إن كان أحد سامعاً الكلمة ( العظة ) وليس عاملاً ، فذلك الشخص يُشبه رجلاً ناظراً وجه خلقته فى مرآة ، فإنه نظر ذاته ( بما فى وجهه من أتربة ) ومضى ، وللوقت نسى ما هو ( عليه وجهه ) " ( يع 1 : 22 - 24 ) .

ثم يضيف بقوله : " ولكن من اطلع على الناموس الكامل ( العهد الجديد ) ناموس الحرية ( التحرر من الخطية ) ، وثبت ، وصار ليس سامعاً ناسياً ، بل عاملاً بالكلمة ، فهذا ( المُطيع للوصية ) يكون مغبوطاً فى عمله " ( يع 1 : 25 ) .

ويؤكد معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول ، نفس المعنى بقوله : " لأن ليس الذين يسمعون الناموس ( كلام الله ) هم أبرار ، بل الذين يعملون بالناموس ، هم يُبررون " ( رو 12 : 13 ) .

ويحذر الرب يسوع كل خادم ، وكل مؤمن يتكلم بكلام الله دون أن يعمل به ، فيقول : " ليس كل من يقول لى : يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات ، بل الذى يفعل إرادة أبى ، الذى فى السموات" ( مت 7 : 21 ) .

كما يقول رب المجد أيضاً : " لماذا تدعونى يارب يارب ، وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله ؟! " ( لو 6 : 46 ) .

ويطوب الرب كل من يسمع ويعمل بالوصايا ويقول : " طوبى للذين يسمعون كلام الله ويحفظونه " ( لو 11 : 28 ) .

ويقول أبونا الكاهن فى أوشية الإنجيل بالقداس الإلهى " فلنستحق أن نسمع ونعمل بأناجيلك المقدسة ، بطلبات قديسيك "*​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الثلاثاء 7 شباط


«مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ صُلِبْتُ» (غلاطية 20:2)

لم يمت المسيح على الصليب بدلاً منّي وحسب بل أيضاً نيابة عّني. لم يمُت لأجلي فقط، بل عندما مات هو مُتُ أنا أيضاً بصورة ما. كل ما كنت به كابن آدم، كل ذاتي الشريرة غير المتجدّدة سمِّرتْ على الصليب. وبسبب الله أصبح تاريخي كإنسان في الجسد مُنتهياً.

لكن هذا ليس كل شيء. عندما دُفنتُ يسوع دفنت أنا أيضاً. لقد إتحَّدتُ مع المسيح في القبر. وهذا يُمثلّ إزالة «أنا» العتيق من نظر الله للأبد.

وعندما قام المسيح من الموت، قُمت أنا أيضاً. لكن هنا تتغيّر الصورة. لم يقُم الذي دُفن، ليس الذات العتيقة. كلاّ، بل الإنسان الجديد الذي في المسيح الحي فيّ. قُمت مع المسيح لأسير في جدّة الحياة.

يرى الله كل هذا كحدث وضعي. والآن يريده أن يكون عملياً في حياتي. يريدني أن أعتبر أنني مررت في دائرة الموت هذه، الدفن والقيامة. لكن كيف أعمل هذا؟

عندما تأتيني التجربة ينبغي أن أستجيب كما تستجيب الجثّة الهامدة لغواية الشر. لا رَد فعل. كأن أقول، «لقد مُت عن الخطية. أنت لست سيّدي فيما بعد. أنا ميّت بالنسبة لك.»

يوماً بعد يوم ينبغي أن أعتبر أنّ ذاتي الفاسدة قد دُفنت في القبر مع يسوع. وهذا يعني أنني لن أكون منشغلاً بالتفحصّ الدائم لذاتي. لن أبحث في ذاتي عن أي شيء ذات قيمة، وسوف لا يخيب ظنّي إن لم أجد سوى فسادها.

وأخيراً، سأحيا كل لحظة كمَن قام مع المسيح إلى جدّة الحياة وطموحات جديدة، رغبات جديدة، دوافع جديدة، حرية جديدة وقوة جديدة.

يخبرنا جورج مولر كيف فهم هذا الحق في التمثُّل بالمسيح:
متَّ في يوم من الأيام. متَّ عن جورج مولر، عن أفكاره، عما يحب وعما يلذ له وعن إرادته، متُّ عن العالم، عن استحسانه أو انتقاده، عن استحسان أو انتقادات اخوتي وأصدقائي، منذ ذلك الوقت أدرس كيف أُظهر نفسي مستحسَنا لدى الله. *​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 8 شباط


«مَنْ لَيْسَ مَعِي فَهُوَ عَلَيَّ وَمَنْ لاَ يَجْمَعُ مَعِي فَهُوَ يُفَرِّقُ.» (متى 30:12)

قال يسوع هذه الكلمات عن الفريسّيين. لقد اقترفوا لتوهّم الخطية التي لا تُغتَفر، يعمل العجائب ببعلزبول، رئيس الشياطين، بينما في الحقيقة صُنعت جميعها بقوة الروح القدس. لقد بدا الآن واضحا أنّهم لن يقبلوه كمسّيا إسرائيل ومُخلّص العالم. ولأنهم لم يتّخذوا موقفاً إلى جانب المسيح، فهُم بالتأكيد ضدّه. لم يخدموا إلى جانبه بل عملوا ضدّه.

لا يوجد موقف مُحايد من شخص الرب يسوع المسيح. لا توجد إمكانية للوقوف على السياج. يكون الإنسان مع يسوع أو ضدّه. كل من يقول أنه لم يُقررّ بعد فقد اتخذ قراره.

عندما يتعلّق الأمر بما يختص بالمسيح فلا يكون هناك حل وسط. في المسيحية الكتابية توجد بعض المجالات التي يمكن بها وجود اختلافات بالرأي، لكن ليس هنا. يُذكّرنا أ. توزر بقوله: «لا يوجد جدال في بعض الأمور.» ينبغي أن نتمسّك بثبات في ألوهية المسيح المُطْلقَة، ولادته من عذراء، ناسوته الكامل، طبيعته الخالية من الخطية، موته البديلي عن الخطاة، قيامته بالجسد، صعوده إلى يمين الله ومجيئه الثاني. عندما لا يلتزم الشخص بهذه العقائد الأساسية فيكون قد اعتنق شِبه مُخلصّ – أي لا مُخلّص بالمرّة.

قال أحد الشعراء بهذا المعنى:

يجازيك الله حسب اعتقادك بيسوع
حيث لا يمكنك أن تحمل عنه فكرتَين متناقضتَين
فإن لم تحمل الفكر الصحيح
الذي يُظهره الله لك
يكون غضب الله من نصيبك. *​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 9 شباط



«مَنْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فَهُوَ مَعَنَا.» (لوقا 50:9)

يُظهر لأولّ وهلة أن هذا العدد يتناقض مع العدد السابق، لكن لا تناقُض البتة. هناك كان يسوع يتكلم إلى الفريسيّين غير المؤمنين قائلاً، «إن لم تقفوا إلى جانبي فأنتم ضدّي.» لكن هنا يختلف الأمر. لقد منع التلاميذ شخصاً يُخرج الشياطين باِسم يسوع وكان عُذرهم أنهّ ليس منهم فقال لهم يسوع: «لا تمنعوه، فمن ليس علينا فهو معنا.»

عندما يتعلّق الأمر بالخلاص يكون كل من ليس مع المسيح ضدّه. بينما في الخدمة فكل من ليس ضدّه فهو معه.

لا يدعونا الله لنُقاوم الذين يخدمون الرب. نعيش في عالم واسع وفيه مجالٌ واسعٌ لجميع الذين يخدمون دون أن يدوسوا على أقدام بعضهم البعض. ينبغي أن نقبل من كل قلوبنا كلمات المخُلّص «لا تمنعوه.»

لكن نلاحظ أنهّ في نفس الوقت لم يَطلُب يسوع من يوحنا والآخرين أن ينضمّوا إليه. يستعمل البعض أساليب لا تروق لغيرهم. يُشددّ البعض على جوانب مختلفة في عظاتهم. البعض مُتنوّر أكثر من الآخر. يتمتع البعض بحرية ليعملوا أشياء بينما آخرون يشعرون بتأنيب الضمير لها. لا نتوقّع أن يَتقَولب المؤمنون بقالبنا. لكن يجب أن نفرح لكل انتصار للإنجيل كما عمل بولس. فقد قال: «أَمَّا قَوْمٌ فَعَنْ حَسَدٍ وَخِصَامٍ يَكْرِزُونَ بِالْمَسِيحِ، وَأَمَّا قَوْمٌ فَعَنْ مَسَرَّةٍ. فَهَؤُلاَءِ عَنْ تَحَزُّبٍ يُنَادُونَ بِالْمَسِيحِ لاَ عَنْ إِخْلاَصٍ، ظَانِّينَ أَنَّهُمْ يُضِيفُونَ إِلَى وُثُقِي ضِيقاً. وَأُولَئِكَ عَنْ مَحَبَّةٍ، عَالِمِينَ أَنِّي مَوْضُوعٌ لِحِمَايَةِ الإِنْجِيلِ. فَمَاذَا؟ غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهٍ سَوَاءٌ كَانَ بِعِلَّةٍ أَمْ بِحَقٍّ يُنَادَى بِالْمَسِيحِ، وَبِهَذَا أَنَا أَفْرَحُ. بَلْ سَأَفْرَحُ أَيْضاً» (فيلبي 15:1- 18).

يتساءَل سام شوميكر عن هذا المبدأ التعليمي، «متى سنتعلّم أنه في حرب النور ضد الظلمة في أيامنا، نحتاج إلى دعم من حلفاء لا يتمتّعون بذوقنا الشخصي، ونتعلّم أيضاً أنه ينبغي على جميع المؤمنين أن يعملوا معاً ليشكلّوا قوة تخترق عواصف ضد المسيح.»*​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 10 شباط


«وَإِنَّمَا أَقُولُ: اسْلُكُوا بِالرُّوحِ...» (غلاطية 16:5)

ماذا يتضّمن بالضبط السلوك بالروح؟ ليس كما يعتقد البعض أنه مُعقَّد وغير عملي. إليك مثالاً كيف تكون مسيرة يوم بالروح.

أولاً، تبدأ يومك بالصلاة. تعترف بكل خطية تعرفها في حياتك، وهذا يجعل منكَ إناءً نقياً جاهزاً لاستخدام الرب. تقضي وقتاً في التسبيح والعبادة، وهذا يُحضِّر روحك نحو الرب. تسلّمه قيادة حياتك، وهذا يجعلك حاضراً ليحيا الرب فيك. بتكرار هذا العمل من التكريس فإنك «تتوقّف عن التخطيط غير الضروري وتترك قيادة حياتك بين يديه.»

ثم تقضي وقتاً تتغذّى على كلمة الله. وهنا تحصل على مسار مختصر لإرادة الله في حياتك. ويمكن أن تحصل على إشارة خاصة لإرادته لك في ظروفك الحالية.

بعد انقضاء وقت التأمل هذا، قُم بأي عمل يدوي تجده يديك. وعادة ما تكون هذه الواجبات اليومية الروتينية العادية الكثيرة. وهنا تختلف نظرة العديد من الناس. يعتقد البعض أنّ السلوك بالروح غريب عن ملابس العمل. وفي الواقع فإن السلوك بالروح يتكوّن من الأمانة والنشاط في عملك اليومي.

تعترف بخطيتك وتتركها خلال النهار حالما تعي وجود خطية في حياتك. تُسبّح الرب عندما تتذكر بركاته. تطيع كل دافع لعمل الخير وترفض الوقوع في تجربة شريرة.

ثم تتقبل ما يأتيك خلال النهار كأنه إرادة الله لك. التوقُّف عن العمل يكون فرصة للخدمة. خيبة الأمل تصُبح موعداً مع الرب. إلإتصالات الهاتفية، الرسائل، الزوّار والضيوف تأتي كلها ضمن خطة الله لك.

اقتَبسَ هارولد وايلديش هذا التعريف في أحد كتبه:
«بينما تترك كل حمل خطاياك وتعتمد على عمل المسيح الكامل، أترك كل حمل حياتك وخدمتك وتوكَّل على الروح القدس العامل فيك الآن.»

تنازَل عن نفسك، في كلّ صباح، ليقودك الروح القدس واستمر في التسبيح والاسترخاء تاركاً إدارة حياتك له. داوم على هذه العادة طوال النهار، معتمداً عليه بفرح ومطيعاً له بتواضع، منتظراً أن يُرشدك، أن يُنيرك، يُوبّخك، يُعلمّك، يَستخدمك ليعمل مشيئته بواستطك. إعتمد على عمله فيك كحقيقة واقعة دون إعطاء أي إعتبار لما تبصره أو تشعر به. هلمّ نثق ونطيع الروح القدس كقائد لحياتنا ونتوقّف عن أعباء محاولة تدبير حياتنا بأنفسنا، عندها يظهر ثمر الروح فينا، كما يشاء، لمجد الله الآب.»
*​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 11 شباط


«مَفْرَقِ النَّفْسِ وَالرُّوحِ.» (عبرانيين 12:4)

عندما يتكلم الكتاب المقدس عن التركيب الثلاثي للإنسان، يكون الترتيب دائما: الروح، النفس والجسد. لكن عندما يستخدمه الناس يتبعون على الأغلب الترتيب التالي: جسد، نفس وروح. لقد قلب الإنسان ترتيب الله رأساً على عقب. يضع الإنسان الجسد أوّلاً، ثم النفس ويضع الروح آخر الكل.

شطرا الإنسان اللاّ ماديّتين هما الروح والنفس. تُمكِّن الروح الإنسان من الشركة مع الله. بينما تتعلقّ النفس بالعواطف والإنفعالات. مع أنه يصعب علينا التمييز بالتفصيل ما بين الروح والنفس، يمكننا وينبغي أن نتعلّم أن نميِّز بين كل ما هو روحي وما هو نفسي.

فما هو الروحي إذا؟ الكرازة التي ترفع المسيح. الصلاة لِلّه بواسطة يسوع المسيح بقوة الروح. الخدمة المدفوعة بالمحبة للرب وبقوة الروح القدس. العبادة التي بالروح والحق.

وما هو النفسي؟ الكرازة التي تجذب الإنتباه للإنسان، لمقدرته الخِطابيّة، الحضور القوي أو الذكاء. صلاة ميكانيكيّة بدون إشراك حقيقي للقلب مبنية لتترك انطباعاً على الناس. خدمة عُيِّنت للذات، تقوم بهدف الكسب المادي، تفعيل أساليب جسدية. عبادة تدور حول مواد مساعِدة مرئية بدل الحقائق الروحية غير المرئية.

ماذا ينبغي أن تعمل كنيسة الله بما يتعلّق بالأبنية المكرّسة، بزجاج النوافذ الملّون، الملابس الكهنوتية، ألقاب الشرف، الشموع، البخور وكل باقي الزخارف. ماذا ينبغي أن تعمل الكنيسة بنفقات الدعاية، بجمع الأموال لدفع الإيجار والرواتب، بالتحايُل بالإنجيل، باتباع الشخصيّات وبالنفقات الباهظة على الموسيقى.

الدعايات التجارية بالمجلات المسيحية تكفي لتظهر كم نفسيّين أصبحنا.

يضع بولس الرسول فاصلاً بين الخدمة التي من ذهب أو فضة أو حجارة كريمة والخدمة التي من الخشب أو العشب أو القش. (كورنثوس الأولى 12:3). كل ما هو روحي يصمد أمام نار الله الفاحصة. كل ما هو نفسي يحترق بالنار. *​


----------



## happy angel (11 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 12 شباط


«لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ» (يوحنا 21:4)

كان جبل جرزيم مركز العبادة عند السامريين. أمّا بالنسبة لليهود فكانت مدينة أورشليم حيث وضع الله اسمه. لكن يسوع أعلن للمرأة السامرية عن ترتيب جديد. «تأتي ساعة وهي الآن، حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق، لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له.»

لا يوجد مكان مُعينّ واحد في العالم مُخصصّ للعبادة. في نظامنا الديني حلّ الشخص المقدس محل الموقع المقدس. يسوع المسيح هو المركز الذي يجمع حوله شعبه. لقد تحققت كلمات يعقوب حين قال: «وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ» (تكوين 10:49).

نجتمع إليه. لا يجذبنا إلى بعضنا البعض بناية مكرسة بنوافذ ملونة وموسيقى الأورغن. لا نجتمع حول إنسان مهما كان موهوباً أو بليغاً. يسوع المسيح هو القوة المغناطيسية الإلهية.

المكان على الأرض غير مهم، يمكن أن نجتمع في كنيسة، في بيت، في حقل أو في كهف. في العبادة الحقيقية ندخل بالإيمان إلى الهيكل السماوي. هناك الآب السماوي. هناك الرب يسوع. هناك الملائكة في مهرجان احتفالي. هنالك قدّيسو العهد القديم. وهناك قدّيسو عهد الكنيسة الذين ماتوا. ولنا الامتياز أن ندخل إلى هذه الجماعة العظيمة لنسكب قلوبنا عبادة لِلّه بواسطة الرب يسوع بقوة الروح القدس. وهكذا بينما أجسادنا لا تزال على الأرض نرتفع بالروح عالياً «بعيداً بعيداً فوق العالم القلِق المتحارِب في الأسفل.»

هل يتناقض هذا مع قول الرب يسوع، «حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي، هناك أكون في وسطهم» (متى 20:18)؟ كلاّ، بل هذا هو الحق أيضاً. فهو حاضر بطريقة خاصة بين شعبه المجتمع باسمه. يحمل صلواتنا وتسبيحاتنا ويقدّمها للآب. يا له من إمتياز ليكون الرب يسوع في وسطنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (16 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 13 شباط


«لاَ تَكُونُوا مَدْيُونِينَ لأَحَدٍ بِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ بِأَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً.» (رومية 8:13)

يجب ألاّ نرى هذا العدد وكأنه يمنع من أي شكل من أشكال الديون. لا يمكننا التهرّب في مجتمعنا اليوم من فواتير الهواتف، الغاز، والكهرباء والماء. وفي ظروف مُعينّة نكون تلاميذ أفضل عند شراء بيت بالأقساط وبهذا يكون أكثر عدلاً من أن ندفع نفس الأقساط بدل دفع إيجار البيت. ومن المستحيل اليوم إدارة عمل دون الحصول على بعض القروض والديون.

لكن هذا العدد حتماً يمنع أعمالاً أخرى. يمنع الوقوع في الديون عندما تكون فُرص التسديد ضعيفة. نُمنَع من الإقتراض لنشتري سلعة تَخسر من قيمتها حالاً. نُمنع من تراكم الديون فوق طاقتنا. نُمنع من الإستدانة في أمور لسنا بحاجة إليها. نُمنع في الغرق تحت الديون حتى رؤوسنا، نقع تحت تجربة للإنفاق فوق طاقتنا خاصة عندما يكون بحوزتنا بطاقة استدانة. نُمنع من إضاعة مال الرب عندما نُطالب بدفع فوائد مصرفية عالية عند عدم تسديد ديوننا.

هدف هذا العدد أن يُنقذنا من مطالبات دائنينا الملحّة، من مشاكل مادية نابعة من الإنفاق الذي يفوق قدرتنا، ومن قضايا الإفلاس في المحاكم إذ أن كل هذه تُشوّه شهادتنا المسيحية.

وبصورة عامة ينبغي أن نمارس مسؤوليتنا المالية بالعيش المتواضع وفي نطاق قدرتنا، متذكّرين دائماً أن المدين يكون بمثابة عبد للمُقرض. (أمثال 7:22).

الدين الوحيد الملزم لنا هو محبتنا لبعضنا البعض. نحن ملزمون بمحبة غير المؤمن ومشاركته بالإنجيل (رومية 14:1). ملزمون بمحبة الإخوة وبذل أنفسنا لأجلهم (يوحنا الأولى 16:3). هذا النوع من الدين لا يقاضينا أمام القانون. بل بالأحرى تتمة للناموس كما يقول بولس الرسول. *​


----------



## happy angel (16 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 14 شباط


«وَالآنَ يَا رَبُّ انْظُرْ إِلَى تَهْدِيدَاتِهِمْ وَامْنَحْ عَبِيدَكَ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا بِكَلاَمِكَ بِكُلِّ مُجَاهَرَةٍ.» (أعمال 29:4)

عندما كان المؤمنون الأوائل واقعين تحت الاضطهاد لم ينتظروا أن تتغيّر ظروفهم لكنهم مجّدوا الله وسط هذه الظروف.

كثيراً ما نفشل نحن أن نحذو حذوهم. نؤجّل عملنا إلى حين تتحسن الأحوال. نرى الصعاب حجارة عثرة بدل أن تكون حجارة عبور وسط الصعاب. نعتذر عن استسلامنا وفشلنا بأن الظروف لم تكن مواتية ومثالية.

لا يندمج الطالب بعمل الرب منتظراً تخرّجه. ثم ينشغل بالغرام والزواج. ثم تأتي ضغوطات العمل والعائلة لتبقيه بعيداً عن الخدمة. يصمّم أن ينتظر حتى يتقاعد عن العمل وثم يقدّم كل حياته للرب. وعندما يصِل سنّ التقاعد يكون قد فقد الطاقة والرؤيا وينغمس في حياة الفراغ.

أو ربّما نجد أنفسنا مُجبرَين على العمل مع أناس يسلبوننا بطرق مغلوطة. ربّما هؤلاء يجلسون في مراكز قيادة في الكنيسة. ومع أنهم أمينون ويعملون بِجَد، نلاحظ أنهم غير متسامحين. فماذا نعمل؟ ننزوي جانباً منتظرين القيام ببعض خدمات الدفن من الدرجة الأولى. لكن هذا لا يفيد. أناس كهؤلاء يعمّرون طويلاً. انتظار خدمة الدفن لا تأتي بنتائج.

لم ينتظر يوسف خروجه من السجن لكي يحقّق حياته، كان يخدم الله في داخل السجن. أصبح دانيال بطلاً لِلهّ بينما كان في سبي بابل. لو انتظر حتى ينتهي السبي لفاته الوقت. بينما كان بولس مسجوناً كتب رسائل أفسس، فيليبي، كولوسي وفيلمون. لم ينتظر لتتحسن ظروفه.

الحقيقة البسيطة هي أن الظروف لن تكون أبدا مثالية في حياتنا هذه. ولا يوجد أي وعد للمؤمن بأن الظروف ستتحسن. وهكذا ففي الخدمة وفي الخلاص، الآن هو وقت مقبول.

قال لوثر: «يبدو أن كل من يرغب انتظار تحسُّن المناسبة للقيام بعمله، لن يجدها.» وقال سليمان الحكيم مُحذرّاً: «من يرصد الريح لا يزرع، ومن يراقب السحب لا يحصد» (الجامعة 4:11).*​


----------



## happy angel (16 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء 15 شباط


«اِرْمِ خُبْزَكَ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ فَإِنَّكَ تَجِدُهُ بَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.» (الجامعة 1:11)

يُستعمل الخبز هنا مجازاً ليعني القمح الذي يصنع منه الخبز. كان القمح يُنثر على وجه الماء عند الفيضان في مصر. وعند انحسار الماء يبدأ بالنمو ولكن الحصاد لا يكون حالاً بل «بعد أيام كثيرة.»

نعيش اليوم في مجتمع «فوري»، نريد نتائج فورية. عندنا قهوة فورية، شاي، حساء وشوفان. كذلك عندنا حساب فوري في المصرف وإعادة فورية لبرامج تلفزيونية.

لكن لا يكون الأمر كذلك في الحياة المسيحية والخدمة. لا نُكافأ على أعمالنا الحسنة فوراً. ولا تستجاب صلواتنا دائماً حالاً. ولا نرى نتائج خدمتنا حالاً.

يستعمل الكتاب المقدس الدورة الزراعية مثالاً للخدمة الروحية. «خرج الزارع ليزرع »، «أنا غرست، وأبولُّس سقى ولكن الله كان يُنمِّي»، «أولا نباتا، ثم سنبلاً وثم قمحاً ملآن في السنابل.» تكون العملية تدريجية تمتد على فترة من الزمن. ينمو الكوسا أسرع من البلّوط، لكنه بحاجة لوقت.

لذلك توقُّع نتائج فورية لأعمال الخير التي نعملها لا يكون واقعياًّ. توقُّع إستجابة فورية لصلواتنا لا تدل على النضج. ليس من الحكمة أن تطلب تصميماً من شخص يسمع الإنجيل لأول مرة. الإختبار العادي يكون بالعطاء، بالصلاة والخدمة بلا كلل على مدى فترة من الزمن. تعمل هذا واثقاً أن عملك للرب لا يكون عبثاً. وبعد فترة ترى النتائج، لكي لا تنتفخ كبرياء لكن تمتلئ تشجيعاً لتستمر في عملك. لا تُعرف النتائج الكاملة حتى نصل السماء حيث المكان الأفضل والمؤكد لنرى ثمار تعبنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (16 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 16 شباط



«أَيْضاً فِي الضِّحْكِ يَكْتَئِبُ الْقَلْبُ.» (أمثال 13:14)

لا شيء كامل في هذه الحياة. يختلط الضحك بالحزن. في كل قطعة ماس عيب ما. لكل شخص عيب في شخصيته. كما أنه في كل تفاحة دودة كذلك في الحياة.

يحسن أن يكون الإنسان مثاليّاً، لقد وضع الله فينا اشتياقاً للكمال. لكن يحسن أن نكون واقعيين، إذ لن نجد الكمال المطلق تحت الشمس.

يسهل على الصغار الإعتقاد أن عائلتهم هي الوحيدة التي فيها نزاعات. أو أن والديهم هم الوحيدون الذين لا يملكون شخصية تلفزيونية ساحرة.

يسهل علينا الوقوع في الإحباط من شركة كنيستنا المحلية، ونعتقد كل الوقت أن كل شيء مزدهر في الكنيسة الأخرى عبر الشارع.أو يسهل قضاء العمر كله بالتفتيش عن أصدقاء مثاليين تماماً. نتوقّع الكمال في الآخرين مع أنه لا يمكننا أن نكون نحن كاملين بأنفسنا.

ينبغي أن نواجه الحقيقة كما هي إذ لكل فرد هفواته الشخصية، ظاهرة عند البعض أكثر منها عند الغير. كل ما ارتفع مركز الشخص تبدو عيوبة واضحة جليّة. وبدل أن يخيب أملنا من أخطاء الغير يكون من الأفضل أن نشدد على المميزات الحسنة في المؤمنين الآخرين. وتوجد هذه في كل واحد أيضاً. لكن تجتمع هذه الصفات الصالحة جميعها في شخص واحد هو الرب يسوع المسيح.

أعتقد أن الله قد تركنا مع رغبة للكمال يصعب الرضى عنها هنا على الأرض لكي ننظر إلى الذي بلا عيب أو خطية. يجتمع فيه كل جمال الأخلاق. لا خيبة أمل فيه. *​


----------



## هالة الحب (19 فبراير 2012)

جميله وطيبه واتمنى ان تقدم لنا المزيد منها.


----------



## happy angel (22 فبراير 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> جميله وطيبه واتمنى ان تقدم لنا المزيد منها.



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر*​


----------



## happy angel (22 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 17 شباط



«فِي الضِّيقِ رَحَّبْتَ لِي.» (مزمور 1:4)

«البحر الهاديء لا يصنع البحّار،» حكمة حقيقية. لأنه من خلال الصعوبات نُطوِّر الصبر فينا. ومن خلال الضغوطات ننضج.

لقد تحقق أهل العالم أنه في الصعوبات دروس وقِيمَ توسع الآفاق. قال شالز كيترنج مرة: «المشاكل تكاليف النجاح والتقدم. لا تسبب لي غير المشاكل. الأخبار الحسنة تُضعفني.»

لكن عندنا الكثير من الشهادات المسيحية عن الفوائد التي تنتج عن التجارب. قال أحدهم أنّ الألم يمرّ لكن إحتمال الألم نتعلّمه ليدوم معنا.

وُلدت العديد من المقطوعات الموسيقية الجميلة في أعقاب تجارب شديدة وحالكة.

قال الواعظ الشهير سبيرجن بطريقته الخاصة: «لا يمكنني أن أثمّن الصلاح الذي حصلت عليه من الحزن والألم والمعاناة. أنا مدين بكل شيء للمطرقة وللمبرد. الألم أفضل الأثاث في بيتي.»

لماذا نتعجّب بعد؟ ألا يقول لنا كاتب العبرانيين، «وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ تَأْدِيبٍ فِي الْحَاضِرِ لاَ يُرَى أَنَّهُ لِلْفَرَحِ بَلْ لِلْحَزَنِ. وَأَمَّا أَخِيراً فَيُعْطِي الَّذِينَ يَتَدَرَّبُونَ بِهِ ثَمَرَ بِرٍّ لِلسَّلاَمِ» (عبرانيين 11:12).​*​


----------



## happy angel (22 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 18 شباط


«أدَيَّانُ كُلِّ الأرْضِ لا يَصْنَعُ عَدْلاً؟» (تكوين 25:18)

عندما يصعب علينا فهم أسرار الحياة، يمكننا أن نرتاح وبكل ثقة أن قاضي كل الأرض هو الله كليّ البر، المطلق الأبدي.

واحد من هذه هو مصير الأطفال الذين يموتون قبل بلوغ سن الإدراك. يكفي الكثيرون منّا عِلماً «لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله.» نؤمن أنهم آمنون بدم يسوع المسيح. لكن لآخرين ممّن لا يزالون غير راضين يجب أن يكتفوا بكلمات هذا العدد. يمكن الاعتماد على الله ليعمل كل ما هو صواب.

وهناك السؤال الأبدي في مشكلة الاختيار والمصير المقدّر. هل يختار الله مَن هم للخلاص وفي نفس الوقت يختار الذين للهلاك؟ بعد أن أجاب كل من أتباع كالفن والأرمن على هذا السؤال، عندنا ثقة كاملة أنّ الله بار وعادل لا ظلم عنده.

وهنالك حسب الظاهر أن الشرير يزدهر بينما الصدّيق يمر في ضيقات صعبة. والسؤال الدائم عن مصير الوثنيين الذين لم يسمعوا الإنجيل قط. يحتار الناس في فهم سماح الله بدخول الخطية منذ البداية. نقف أحياناً عاجزين عن الكلام في وجه المصائب، الفقر والجوع، الضعفات الجسدية والعقلية. نهمس والشك يُساورنا، «إن كان الله المسيطر، لماذا يسمح بكل هذا؟»

فجيبنا الإيمان قائلا، «إنتظر حتى يُكتب الفصل الأخير. لم يخطئ الله معك. عندما نتمكن من رؤية الأمور بصورة أوضح، نتحقق أن قاضي كل الأرض قد عمل الصواب.»

كتب جان أوكسنهام يقول في هذا المعنى:

لا يمكننا فهم ما يخطّه الله في سِفره لكل منا،
لأننا لا نستطيع حلّ كل الألغاز حول خيبة الآمال،
الموت، الحياة، الحروب اللانهائية، الجهاد دون فائدة،
لكن هناك عندما تنفتح أبصارنا سنرى أن طريقه كان الأفضل.*​


----------



## happy angel (22 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 19 شباط



«حَمَاقَةُ الرَّجُلِ تُعَوِّجُ طَرِيقَهُ وَعَلَى الرَّبِّ يَحْنَقُ قَلْبُهُ.» (أمثال 3:19)

لا شبيه للكتاب المقدس في علم النفس. يعطي نظرة ثاقبة لسلوك الإنسان لا تجد لها مثيلاً في أي كتاب آخر. فهنا، على سبيل المثال، يصف الشخص الذي يدمّر حياته بيده، وبدل أن يتحمل اللوم بنفسه، يتوجّه إلى الرب مُعاتباً ولائماً.

وكم ينطبق هذا على الحياة. نعرف أناساً أعلنوا جهاراً عن إيمانهم بالمسيح ولكنهم انغمسوا فيما بعد برذائل وأشكال الشرور الجنسية. وهذا سبّب لهم العار، الإحتقار والإفلاس المالي. لكن، هل تابوا؟ كلاّ، لقد انقلبوا على المسيح، أنكروا إيمانهم وأصبحوا مدافعين عن الإلحاد.

تكمن جذور الإرتداد في الفشل الأخلاقي أكثر ممّا نتصور. حدّث أ. بولوك عن شاب تفوّهَ بالعديد من أشكال الشك والإنكار بأمور تتعلّق بالإنجيل. وعندما سأله بولوك، «بأي الخطايا أنت منغمس؟» إنهار الشاب وابتدأ يسكب قصصاً شنيعة مع الخطية وعدم الحشمة.

يكمن خطأ الإنسان في طريق الشر الذي يسلكه ضد الله وتقع عليه نتائج خطاياه. قال أ. إيدني: «إتهام عناية الله بالنتائج الصادرة عن عمل ينهي عنه، يكون فكراً رهيباً جداً.»

الحقيقة هي، «لأن كل من يفعل السيئات يبغض النور، ولا يأتي إلى النور لئلا توبّخ أعماله» (يوحنا 20:3). يذكّرنا الرسول بطرس بأن المستهزئين الذين «يسلكون بحسب شهواتهم جهّال بإرادتهم.» ويعلّق بولوك على هذا بقوله: «يُظهر هذا حقاً مهماً، أن عدم القدرة والتردد في قبول حق الله أخلاقي على الغالب. غالباً ما يريد الشخص أن يستمر في خطيته، أو أن للجسد كراهية طبيعية لِلّه. ربما ميزة التفتيش عن النور والإلتزام باتباع الكلمة غير مقبولين. ليس الخطأ هو خطأ الرأس بقدر ما هو خطأ القلب.»*​


----------



## happy angel (22 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 20 شباط


«لا آكُلُ حَتَّى اتَكَلَّمَ كَلامِي.» (تكوين 33:24)

كما كان خادم إبراهيم ذا إحساس بأهمية إرساليته، ينبغي علينا نحن بأن نكون كذلك. لا يعني هذا أن نركض في جميع الإتجاهات في نفس الوقت. لا يعني أنه ينبغي أن نعمل كل شيء بسرعة جنونية. لكن ينبغي أن نكرس أنفسنا كليا للمهمة التي أمامنا كأمر ذي أهمية وأولوية. يجب أن نتبنى توجّه الشاعر روبرت فروست عندما قال أن الغابة جميلة، معتمة وواسعة، لكن عنده مواعيد لِيَفي بها وأميالاً ليقطعها قبل أن ينام.

وقد قالت أيضاً إيمي كارمايكل فيما يخص عملها: «إنني أعِد الله ألاّ أقضي وقتاً في اللعب واللهو وقطف أزهار البرية حتى أنهي عملي وأسدّد جزءاً من حسابي.» وفي مكان آخر كتبت تقول، «ما دام الوقت نهاراً، لا تدع روح الحسّ بالضرورة يموت فيَّ، أيهّا الراعي الصالح دعني أفتّش التلال معك.»

يُقال أن تشارلز سيمون أبقى صورة لهنري مارتن في مكتبه وقد كان يبدو له أن مارتن كان يراقب كل حركاته في المكتب ويقول له، «كن جدّيّا، كن جدّيّا، لا تتهاون لا تتهاون.» فيجيب سيمون قائلاً، «سأكون جدياً، سأكون جدياً ولن أتهاون، لن أتهاون لأن النفوس تهلك، ينبغي تمجيد يسوع.»

إستمع إلى الحاجة الملحّة في كلمات وجرأة بولس الرسول، «...أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: إِذْ أَنَا أَنْسَى مَا هُوَ وَرَاءُ وَأَمْتَدُّ إِلَى مَا هُوَ قُدَّامُ. أَسْعَى نَحْوَ الْغَرَضِ لأَجْلِ جَعَالَةِ دَعْوَةِ اللهِ الْعُلْيَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ» (فيلبي 13:3-14).

ألم يحيا مخلّصنا المبارك بموجب هذا الحسّ من الحاجة المُلحّة؟ لقد قال: «وَلِي صِبْغَةٌ أَصْطَبِغُهَا وَكَيْفَ أَنْحَصِرُ حَتَّى تُكْمَلَ؟» (لوقا 50:12).

لا عُذر للمؤمنين المتقاعسين عن واجبهم!*​


----------



## happy angel (22 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


االثلاثاء 21 شباط


«إِنَّمَا أَنَا سَاكِنَةٌ فِي وَسَطِ شَعْبِي.» (ملوك الثاني 13:4)

لقد أظهرت المرأة الشونمية المشهورة حُسن ضيافة كل ما مرّ النبي من تلك الطريق. وقد اقترحت على زوجها أن يبني غرفة إضافية لتكون للنبي. ولكي يردّ المعروف وحُسن الإستضافة لهذه السيدة، سألها أليشع عمّا يمكنه عمله لأجلها. هل عندها طلبات من الملك أو من قائد جيشه. لكنّها أجابت وبكل بساطة، «أسكن في وسط شعبي.» أي أنها سعيدة في نصيبها من الحياة. تحب الناس العاديين الذين تعيش في وسطهم. لا ترغب في الارتفاع عن الطبقة التي تعيش فيها، والاختلاط بأهل الطبقة العليا لا يجذبها.

كانت سيدة حكيمة! ينبغي على أولئك الذين يركضون وراء معاشرة المشهورين من الأنس، مع الأغنياء أو مع الطبقة الأرستقراطية، أن يَعلمَوا أن معظم المختارين من البشر لا تصل أخبارهم إلى الصحف وزوايا الاجتماعيات فيها.

كان لي بعض الاتصالات مع بعض المشهورين في العالم الإنجيلي ولكنني أعترف أنه في معظم الأحوال كانت اختباراتي معهم محبطةً. وكلّما زادت معرفتي بأصحاب الدعاية المسيحية الصحفية، ازدادت أوهامي بهم. لو تُرك لي الاختيار فأقول أعطوني المواطنين المتّضعين، خائفي الله غير المعروفين لهذا العالم لكن معروفون للسماء.

يعكس توزر شعوري هذا عندما يكتب قائلاً، «أومن بالقديسين. لقد تعرّفت على هزليين، على إعلاميين، على من كُتبت أسمائهم على واجهات البنايات ليعرف الناس أنهم المؤسّسون لها. تعرّفت على بعض رعاة البقر المتجددّين. لقد تعرّفت على العديد من المؤمنين الغرباء في سلوكهم عبر الولايات المتحّدة وكندا سعياً وتفتيشاً من كل القلب عن القديسين. أود لو ألتقي أُناساً يشبهون الرب يسوع المسيح. نحن في الواقع نريد بل ويجب أن يكون جمال الرب إلهنا في صدور البشر. القدّيس الجذّاب الجميل يساوي خمسمائة من المسيحيين الإعلاميين الساعين إلى الشهرة فقط.»

كذلك يبدي تشارلز سيمون إحساساً مشابهاً حين يقول، «منذ اليوم الأول انطلقت لأجل هذه الساعة...إذ أننّي أعمل مع أفضل مَنْ في هذا العالم ومع الذين يسعون بكل جهدهم وقواهم ليظهروا المحبة لأجل اسم المسيح.»

وهكذا نرى البصيرة الروحية في كلمات المرأة الشونمية، «أنا ساكنة في وسط شعبي.»*​


----------



## happy angel (22 فبراير 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء22 شباط


«لأَجْلِ تَكْمِيلِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ، لِعَمَلِ الْخِدْمَةِ، لِبُنْيَانِ جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ» (أفسس 12:4)

بصيرة ثورية! المواهب المدوّنة في أفسس 4 تُعطى لتكميل القديسين في أعمال الخدمة. وعندما يستطيع القديسون السير إلى الأمام تنمو المواهب معهم.

وهذا يعني أن النجاح في الخدمة المسيحية يكون ببذل النفس في العمل وفي أقصر مدّة ممكنة، ويتبع ذلك البحث عن عالم جديد لانتصار جديد.

هكذا كان يعمل بولس الرسول. فمثلاً ذهب إلى تسالونيكي وكرز لليهود في ثلاثة سبوت وعندما غادرهم ترك خلفه كنيسة نشيطة. وممّا لا شك فيه كانت تلك حالة من السرعة الإستثنائية في تأسيس العمل المذكور. وقد كانت أطول مدّة قضاها بولس في مكان واحد كانت لمدّة سنتين في أفسس.

لم يكن قصد الله للقديسين أن يعتمدوا دوماً على أي من هذه المواهب. إنها زائلة. إذ إحتَرفَ القديسون سماع المواعظ ولم يندمجوا في أعمال الخدمة لن يتطوّروا روحياً كما يجب ولن تصل البشارة للعالم حسب مشيئة الله.

قال وليم ديلون أنّ المبشّر الناجح في الحقول الأجنبيّة لا يخلفه أجنبي. وهذا القول يصح عن الكنائس المحلية عندما تنتهي مهمة خادم، إذ ينبغي على القديسين أنفسهم أن يتسلّموا العمل بدل أن يبدأوا التفتيش عن واعظ جديد.

كثيراً ما نتمسك نحن الكارزين بمركزنا كوظيفة لمدى الحياة. نعتقد ان لا أحد يمكنه أن يقوم بالعمل كما ينبغي. نعطي أعذاراً لبقائنا من اننّا نخشى هبوطاً في عدد الحضور إذا تركنا المنصب. نتذمّر قائلين أن الآخرين لا يمكنهم القيام بالعمل على أكمل وجه ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليهم. لكن الواقع هو أنه ينبغي أن يتعلّموا. ولكي يتعلّموا يجب أن يُمنحوا الفرصة. يجب أن يكون هناك تدريب وانتداب المسؤوليّات وتقييم التقدّم.

عندما يصل القدّيسون لدرجة يشعرون فيها أنهم قادرون على القيام بالمهام دون معلّم مُعينَّ أو واعظ معين، فلا ينبغي أن يبدأ بتضميد جرح مشاعره، بل يكون هذا داعية للفرح والاحتفال. يُطلق الخادم إلى حيث الحاجة له أكبر.

من المحزن جداً أن نرى عمل الرب يُبنى حول شخص ما، مهما كان موهوباً. يجب أن يكون هدفه أن يضاعف تأثيره في بناء القدّيسين إلى درجة عدم اعتمادهم عليه. فلا خوف عليه من أن لا يجد عملاً آخر في عالم كعالمنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (1 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 23 شباط


«يَسْمَعُهَا الْحَكِيمُ فَيَزْدَادُ عِلْماً» (أمثال 5:1)

أهم اختلاف ما بين الرجل الحكيم والجاهل كما جاء في سفر الأمثال هو أن الحكيم يسمع بينما الجاهل لا يسمع.

المشكلة ليست في قوى الجاهل العقلية. يمكن أن يتمتع بذكاء خارق. لكن لا يمكن أن تقول له شيئاً. يعمل من خلال أوهامه القاتلة أنه لا حدود لعلمه وأحكامه لا خطأ فيها. إن يقدّم له أصدقاؤه نصيحة ما، فيُوبَّخون على مجهودهم. يراقبونه يحاول التخلّص من نتائج حتمّية بسبب الخطية والسلوك الغبي، لكنّهم عاجزون عن تجنّب الواقعة. وهكذا ينتقل من أزمة إلى أخرى. يقع في كوارث مادية. حياته الخاصة في صعوبات. أعماله تتداعى إلى حافة الفوضى. لكنّه يفسّر كل هذه بأن الحياة تقسو عليه. لا يدرك أنه هو أكبر عدو لذاته. يُكثر من تقديم النصح للآخرين، غير واعٍ لعدم قدرته في إدارة حياته. كثير الثرثرة، يتباهى بثقة الخطابي الماهر.
الحكيم مصنوع من مادة مختلفة. يعرف أن مقدرة الجميع قد تآذت بسبب السقوط. يعرف أن الآخرين يرون ناحية من المشكلة التي فاتته رؤيتها. مستعد للاعتراف بخيانة ذاكرته له أحياناً. قابل للتعليم، يرحّب بكل ما يساعده على اتخاذ القرار السليم. إنه في الواقع يطلب مشورة الآخرين لأنه يعلم أنه «الخلاص بكثرة المشيرين» (أمثال14:11). ومثله مثل باقي البشر: يقترف الأخطاء أحياناً. لكنه يمتلك فضيلة التعلّم من أخطائه ويجعل من كل هفوة خشبة قفز للنجاح. يشكر التوبيخ الذي يستحقّه ومستعد للاعتذار عن هفواته. الأولاد الحكماء يخضعون لتأديب والديهم، الجهّال يتمرّدون. الشباب الحكماء يطيعون قواعد السلوك الكتابيّة في كل ما يتعلّق بالطهارة الأخلاقيّة، الجهّال لا يلتفتون لهذا. الحكماء من البالغين يحكمون على الأمور إن كانت مُسِّرة للرب، أمّا الجهّال فيسلكون فيما يرضي أنفسهم.

وهكذا يتقدّم الحكيم في الحكمة بينما يتمرّغ الجُهّال في نزوات غبائهم. *​


----------



## happy angel (1 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 24 شباط



«وَوَلَدَ وَلَداً عَلَى شَبَهِهِ كَصُورَتِهِ» (تكوين 3:5)

الحقيقة الطبيعية هي أننّا نلد أولاداً على شبهنا كصورتنا. وَلد آدم إبناً على شبهه كصورته ودعا اسمه شيثاً. وعندما رأى الناس شيثاً، قالوا المثل الذي يُرددّه الناس منذ ذلك الحين «الولد طالع لأبيه».

وينطبق هذا القول على الحياة الروحية إذ نلد أولاداً كصورتنا. عندما نأتي بالبعض إلى حضرة الرب يسوع، فإنهّم بدون وعي يقتبسون بعض الصفات التي فينا. وهذا ليس وراثياً بل تقليدا. يتطلعّون إلينا كمثلهم الأعلى وبدون وعي يُقلّدون سلوكنا. ومن ثم يظهر عليهم الشبه العائلي.

وهذا يعني أن المكانة التي أعطيها للكتاب المقدس في حياتي تنتقل إلى أبنائي بالإيمان. وكذلك تشديدي على حياة الصلاة تنتقل إليهم أيضاً. كذلك تصيبهم عدوى العبادة إن كانت العبادة من صفاتي.

إن تمسّكت بمطالب التلمذة يعرفون أن هذا هو المقياس المعتاد لجميع المؤمنين. لكن من الناحية الأخرى إن كنت لا أهتم بكلام المُخلّص وأحيا للمال والشهرة والمسرّات، أتوقّع أن يحذوا حذوي.

لا يمكنك أن تتوقّع من أولادك الروحانيين أن يواظبوا على حضور جميع الاجتماعات إن كنت أنت نفسك لا تواظب عليها. إن تحضر إلى الكنيسة متأخراً، فمن المحتمل أن يتأخّروا هم أيضاً. لا تندهش من جلوسهم على المقاعد الخلفية إن كنت أنت معتاداً على ذلك.

من ناحية أخرى، إن تكن منضبطاً، محافظاً على الوقت، يمكن الاعتماد عليك، مندمجاً وحيوياً فلا بد من أن يكون تلميذك سائراً في خطاك.

فالسؤال المهم لكل منّا هو، «هل أرضى بولادة أولاد كصورتي؟» يقول بولس الرسول، «كونوا متمثّلين بي» (كورنثوس الأولى 16:4). هل يمكنك قول هذا؟*​


----------



## happy angel (1 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية



السبت 25 شباط

بِحَسَبِ إِيمَانِكُمَا لِيَكُنْ لَكُمَا (متى 29:9)

عندما سأل يسوع أعميَين إن كانا يؤمنان أنه يستطيع أن يعيد إليهما بصرهما أجاباه أنهما يؤمنان. وبينما هو يلمس أعينهما قال: «بِحَسَبِ إِيمَانِكُمَا لِيَكُنْ لَكُمَا» فانفتحت أعينهما.

الإستنتاج السريع من هذه الحادثة هو أنه إن كان عندنا مقدارٌ من الإيمان، نحصل على كل ما نريد: غنى، شفاء أو أي شيء آخر. لكن ليس الحال هكذا. ينبغي أن يكون الإيمان متأسساً على حقائق كلمة الله، على وعد من وعود الله، على وصية كتابية. وإلاّ يكون الطلب مجرّد رغبة ساذجة.

نتعلم من هذه الحادثة أن مدى تحقّقنا من مواعيد الرب يعتمد على مقدار إيماننا. قال أليشع للملك يوآش، بعد أن وعده بالنصر على الآراميين، أن يضرب الأرض بسِهامه. ضرب يوآش ثلاث مّرات ثم توقف. فقال له أليشع غاضباً أنه سوف يفوز بثلاث انتصارات فقط على الآراميين بينما كان يمكنه الحصول على خمسة أو ستة (ملوك الثاني14:13-19). مدى انتصاراته اعتمد على مقدار إيمانه.

هكذا هي طريق التلمذة. نحن مدعوّون لنسلك بالإيمان، لنترك كل أمر. ممتنعين من جمع الكنوز على الأرض. إلى أي مدى نجرؤ على إطاعة هذه الوصايا؟ هل ينبغي أن نتنازل عن تأمينات الحياة، الصحة، حسابات التوفير، الأسهم والسندات؟ الجواب لكل هذا هو، «بِقَدر إيمانك يكون لك.» إن كان لك إيمان لتقول، «سأعمل بجد لأسدّد احتياجاتي الآتية واحتياجات عائلتي، وكل ما عدا ذلك أجعله من عمل الرب وأثق به للمستقبل،» عندها تكون متأكّداً تماماً من أن الله سيعتني بمستقبلك. حيث أنه قال أنه سيقوم بهذا ولن يتخلّف للحظة. ومن الناحية الأخرى إن كنّا نشعر أننا ينبغي أن نمارس «العناية البشرية» بالتجهيز لليوم الماطر، يستمر الله في محبته لنا وفي استخدامنا بحسب مقدار إيماننا.

تشبه حياة الإيمان المياه التي تجري من هيكل حزقيال 47. يمكنك أن تغطس حتى كعبيك، حتى ركبتيك، حتى حقويك أو أفضل الأمور السباحة فيها.

أفضل بركات الله تكون لمن يثق أكثر به. عندما نمتحن أمانته وكفايته، نريد أن نتنازل عن عكاّزنا، عن كل ما نستعين به، عن مسندنا. أو كما قال أحدهم: «إذا مشيت على الماء، فلن تريد أن تركب القارب ثانية.»​*​


----------



## happy angel (1 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 26 شباط



«كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَأَنْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ مَجْداً بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ؟ وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلَهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟» (يوحنا 44:5)

يقول لنا الرب يسوع بهذه الكلمات أننا لا نستطيع أن نطلب استحسان الناس واستحسان الله في آن واحد. ويؤكد كذلك أنه في الوقت الذي نسعى فيه وراء شهادة البشر، نكون قد وجّهنا ضربة جسدية لحياة الإيمان.
وعلى نفس الخط يُعبِّر بولس الرسول عن عدم الالتزام فيما بين اشتهاء إرضاء الله أو إرضاء الانسان: «فَلَوْ كُنْتُ بَعْدُ أُرْضِي النَّاسَ لَمْ أَكُنْ عَبْداً لِلْمَسِيحِ» (غلاطية 10:1).

فمثلاً هناك شاب مؤمن يريد أن يتقدّم ليحصل على درجة عالية في حقل اللاهوت. لكنه يريد الشهادة من جامعة مُعترَف بها. يجب أن تكون الشهادة من مؤسسة معترف بها. ولسوء الحظ فالجامعات المعترف بها الوحيدة التي تمنح هذه الشهادة تَنكر وتشكّك في الكثير من أسس تعاليم الإيمان الصحيح. لكي يحصل على شهادة تحمل اسمه يعني أنه مستعد أن يستلمها من أُناس، مع أنهم علماء معروفين، هم أعداء صليب المسيح. وبلا شك فإنه قد يتنجّس خلال هذه الدراسة. فلن يعود للحديث بنفس الثقة.

رغبتك لتكون معروفاً في العالم على أنك متعلماً أو عالماً مشهوراً، فهاذه مخاطرة خطيرة. هنالك خطر مخفي في التساهل بالمبادئ الكتابية في حمل أفكار ليبرالية، وفي انتقاد التعليم الأصيل بدل انتقاد التعليم الحديث.

تواجه المعاهد المسيحية حيرة مؤلمة في طلب الاعتراف من المعاهد العلمية في حقول التعليم. الرغبة الشديدة لتكون حامل شهادة معترف بها تقود في النهاية إلى التنازل عن التشديد على الكتاب المقدس وتبنّي مبادئ دنيوية كتبها أناس لا يمتلكون الروح القدس. ينبغي أن نسعى للحصول على «استحسان» الله أكثر من أي شخص آخر. البديل يكلّف كثيراً لأننا لا نريد أن نقدمّ للناس صورة ضد المسيح بدل الحق الإلهي. *​


----------



## happy angel (1 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 27 شباط


«وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ» (كورنثوس الأولى 27:1)

عندما يصنع نجاراً قطعة أثاث جميلة من فضلات الخشب يكتسب مديحاً واستحساناً أكثر مما لو صنع تلك القطعة من أفضل المواد. وهكذا تَعظُم مهارة الله وقدرته عندما يستخدم أشياء ضعيفة لا قيمة لها ليقوم بعمل أمور مجيدة. فلا يعزو الناس النجاح للمواد الخام بل يكونوا مضطرين للاعتراف بأن الفضل يعود إلى الرب الذي يستحق التسبيح والمجد.

يعلّمنا سِفر القضاة المرة تلو المرة بأمثلة كثيرة كيف يستخدم الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزي كل ما هو قوي. فكان إهود رجل أعسر من سبط بنيامين. واليَد اليسرى في الكتاب المقدس تشير إلى الضعف. ومع هذا استطاع إهود أن يتغلب على عجلون ملك موآب ويكسب الراحة لبني إسرائيل لمدة ثمانين سنة (القضاة 12:3-30).
قاتَل شَمخر بن عناة، الفلسطينيين مستخدماً منخس البقر، واستطاع بهذا السلاح الغريب أن يقتل ستمائة من الفلسطينيين ويُنقذ بني إسرائيل (31:3). ومع أن دبورة كانت تنتمي إلى «الجنس اللطيف»، استطاعت بقوة الله أن تفوز بالنصر الكبير على الكنعانيين (قضاة 1:4 حتى 31:5). لا يمكن المقارنة بين جيش باراق المؤلّف من عشرة آلاف جندي وبين تسعمائة من المركبات الحديدية لسيسرا، ومع هذا كان النصر لباراق في ميدان القتال (قضاة 10:4، 13). وكذلك قامت ياعيل، عضواً آخر من «الجنس اللطيف» بقتل سيسرا بسلاح ما هو سلاح – بوتد خيمة (21:4). وتقول الترجمة السبعينية أنها أمسكت الوتد بيدها اليسرى. سار جدعون لمقاتلة المديانيين بجيش خفضه الله من 32000 جندي إلى 300 (قضاة 1:7-7). يصوّر جيشه على شكل رغيف من طحين الشعير. وبما أن هذا الخبز كان طعام الفقراء فتكون الصورة عبارة عن الفقر والضعف (13:7). وقد كانت أسلحة جدعون غير تقليدية مصنوعة من الجرار الخزفية والمشاعل والأبواق (10:7). وبدا وكأن هذه لا تكفي لضمان الغلبة فكان ينبغي أن تُكسر الجرار (19:7). قُضي على أبيمالك بحجر رحى أُلقي على رأسه من امرأة (53:9). كان المنقذ العسكري يحمل اسم تولع، الذي معناه دودة، لا يبشر بالخير (1:10). لا تحمل أم شمشون إسماً عندما نسمع عنها للمرة الأولى فكانت عاقر (2:13). وأخيراً قتل شمشون ألف فلسطينيا بفك حمار، سلاح غير فتاك (15:15). *​


----------



## happy angel (1 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء  28 شباط


«هُوَ يُبِيدُهُمْ...فَتَطْرُدُهُمْ وَتُهْلِكُهُمْ (تثنية 3:9)

نرى في جميع معاملات الله مع البشر إندماجاً غريباً ما بين كل ما هو إلهي وما هو بشري.
ففي الكتاب المقدس مثلاً، هنالك المؤلف الإلهي وهنالك مؤلّفون من البشر الذين كتبوا تحت قيادة الروح القدس.

وفيما يختص بالخلاص، فقد قام به الرب من بدايته وحتى نهايته. لا يقوم الانسان بأي عمل لينال الخلاص أو ليستحقه. لكن ينبغي أن يحصل عليه بالإيمان. يختار الله أفراداً للخلاص، لكن ينبغي أن يدخلوا من الباب الضيّق. وهكذا يكتب بولس إلى تيطس قائلاً، «...إيمان مختاري الله» (تيطس 1:1).

فمن الناحية الإلهية نحن «محروسون بقوة الله». ومن الناحية البشرية – «بالإيمان» (بطرس الأولى 5:1) «أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون، بإيمان.»

الله فقط يستطيع أن يقدّسني. لكنه لا يقدّسني دون تعاون من جهتي. يجب أن أضيف إلى إيماني فضيلة ومعرفة وتعفّفاً وصبراً وتقوى ومودّة أخوية، ومحبة (بطرس الثانية5:1). يجب أن ألبس سلاح الله الكامل (أفسس 13:4-18). يجب أن أخلع الإنسان العتيق وألبس الإنسان الجديد (أفسس 22:4-24). ينبغي أن أسلك بالروح (غلاطية 16:5).

نجد الدمج ما بين الله والبشر في كل حقل من حقول الخدمة المسيحية. بولس يزرع، أبلّوس يسقي والله الذي ينمّي (كورنثوس الأولى 6:3).

عند النظر إلى قيادة الكنيسة المحلية نرى أن الله فقط يستطيع أن يجعل من الشخص شيخاً. يُذكّر بولس شيوخ أفسس أن الروح القدس قد أقامهم أساقفة (أعمال 28:20). لكن إرادة الانسان تلعب دوراً مُهماً، إذ ينبغي إن ابتغى ممارسة الأسقفيّة (تيموثاوس الأولى 1:3).

أخيراً، نرى في القطعة الأولى التي بدأنا بها، أن الله هو الذي يبيد أعداءنا، لكن يجب علينا نحن أن نطردهم ونهلكهم (تثنية 3:9).

لكي تكون مؤمناً متّزناً، ينبغي أن تعترف في هذا الدمج ما بين الله والإنسان. يجب أن نصلي وكأن الكل يعتمد على الله لكن نعمل أيضا كأن الكل يعتمد علينا. أو نستغل هدنة المعركة للتسبيح ولشحذ السلاح. وقد قال أحدهم أننا يجب أن نصلّي لحصاد جيّد بينما نستمر في حراثة الأرض. *​


----------



## happy angel (1 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء  29 شباط



«هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي.» (رؤيا 20:3)

ها نحن على أبواب نهاية سنة أخرى، والرب الصبور لا يزال يقف على باب الإنسان يطلب الدخول. لقد بقي خارجاً لمدّة طويلة. أي شخص كان ييأس منذ فترة بعيدة ويغادر المكان إلى بيته. لكن ليس المخلّص. إنه طويل الأناة، لا يرغب في هلاك أحد. ينتظر على أمل أن يُفتح الباب ويُرحب به إلى الداخل.

عجيب جدّاً أن لا يردّ أحد على قرع الرب يسوع. لو كان القارع جاراً، لفتح الباب حالاً. لو كان بائعاً، يقدّم له أحدهم الاحترام بفتح الباب والقول، «لا نريد شيئاً!» وطبعاً لو كان الرئيس أو الحاكم، يتنافس أفراد العائلة بينهم من يتشرف بفتح الباب والترحيب به.

قريب جداً إذاً، عندما يقف الخالق على الباب، الحافظ والفادي ويُعطَى رداً بارداً وصامتاً. رفض الإنسان غير منطقي عندما ندرك أن الرب يسوع لا يأتي ليسلب بل ليعطي. يأتي ليعطي حياة فيّاضة.

اتصل أحدهم متأخراً في إحدى الليالي مع واعظ من على الراديو يريد أن يأتي إليه لزيارة قصيرة. حاول الواعظ بشتّى الأعذار أن يثنيه عن المجيء لكنه وافق أخيراً. تبيّن أن الزائر جاء بمبلغ كبير من المال هدية للمساعدة في مصاريف الإذاعة. وبعد أن غادر، قال الواعظ، «أنا سعيد لأنني سمحت له بالحضور.»

كان جو بلينكو يصف مشهداً حياً لمحادثة جرت في غرفة جلوس أحد البيوت. وفجأة سُمع قرع على الباب الأمامي. قال أحد أفراد العائلة، «هنالك شخص على الباب.»

شخص آخر، هبّ من مجلسه، توجّه إلى الباب وفتحه. ثم سأله واحد ممّن في غرفة الجلوس، «مَن الطارق؟» جاء الرد من عند الباب. وأخيراً صاح رب البيت قائلاً، «اطلب منه أن يدخل.»

هذه هي الأخبار السارة، الإنجيل باختصار. إسمع! يوجد شخص على الباب. من هو؟ ليس سوى ربّ الحياة والمجد، الذي مات بدلاً عنا وقام في اليوم الثالث، الذي يجلس الآن على عرش المجد وسيأتي سريعاً ليأخذ شعبه إلى بيتهم ليكونوا معه. أطلب منه أن يدخل!​*​


----------



## happy angel (1 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 1 آذار


«أَلَيْسَتْ سَاعَاتُ النَّهَارِ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ؟» (يوحنا 9:11) 



فزع تلاميذ يسوع عندما اقترح أن يعود إلى أرض يهوذا. لقد حاول اليهود هناك أن يرجموه وها هو يتكلم الآن عن العودة إلى هناك. أجابهم يسوع عن تخوّفهم بقوله: «أليست ساعات النهار اثنتي عشرة؟» ومن أول وهلة يبدو وكأن السؤال لا علاقة له بتاتاً بموضوع الحديث. لكن يسوع كان يقول هذا: إن يوم العمل يتكوّن من اثنتي عشرة ساعة. وعندما يكون الشخص مسلّماً حياته لله، يكون لكل يوم برنامجه الخاص. ولا يمكن لأي شيء أن يحول دون تتميم ذاك البرنامج. وحتى لو رجع يسوع إلى أورشليم، ولو حاول اليهود ثانية قتله، لما نجحوا، لأن عمله لم ينته بعد ولم تأت ساعته بعد.

وهذا حقيقي لكل ابن لله، فهو «باقٍ حتى يتم عمله.» وينبغي أن يضفي هذا سلاماً وثقة على حياتنا. إن كناّ نحيا ضمن إرادة الله، وإن كناّ نتبع قوانين معقولة في الصحة والأمان، لن نموت ولو دقيقة واحدة قبل الزمن المُعيّن. لن يصيبنا شيء لا تسمح به إرادته. 

يُسببّ العديد من المؤمنين أمراضاً لأنفسهم بسبب قلقهم على الطعام الذي يتناولونه والماء الذي يشربونه والهواء الذي يستنشقونه. وفي مجتمعنا هذا المتيقّظ لمشكلة التلوّث يتذمّرون من أَنَّ الموت يتربّص بهم على الأبواب. لكن هذا القلق غير ضروري. «أليست ساعات النهار اثنتي عشرة ساعة؟» ألم يسيّج الله حول المؤمن (أيوب 10:1) لكي لا يقوى إبليس على الدخول؟*​


----------



## happy angel (5 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه 2 آذار



«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ» (غلاطية 22:5)



تُعلّمنا عبارة «ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ» في البداية أنّ الفضائل التي يلي ذِكرها تَنتُج فقط عن الروح القدس. لا يستطيع غير المؤمن أن يُظهِر أياًّ من هذه النِّعَم. وحتى المؤمن الحقيقي لا يمكنه أن يُبرِز أي منها بقواه الشخصية. لذلك عندما نفتكر بهذه النِّعَم ينبغي أن نتذكر أنهّا فوق الطبيعية وفوق الأمور العالمية.

المحبة التي نتكلم عنها هنا ليست الشغف الجنسي، أو نزعة الصداقة، أو عاطفة الوجدان. إنها «الأجابي»، المحبة التي أظهرها الله لنا والتي يريدنا أن نظهرها للآخرين.

فمثلاً، كان الدكتور ماكولي والد المبشر إد. ماكولي أحد المبشرين الخمسة الذين قتلهم أفراد إحدى القبائل الهندية في الإكوادور، قال: «في إحدى الليالي بينما كنت والدكتور ماكولي الأب خاشعين نُصلّي رجع بأفكاره إلى الإكوادور إلى حيث النهر الذي يحمل سِرّ موقع جثّة ابنه. وصلّى هكذا: يا ربّ اتركني أعيش حتى أرى أولئك الناس الذين قتلوا أولادنا قد حصلوا على الخلاص لكي أرمي ذراعي حول أعناقهم وأقول لهم أني أحبهم لأنهم يحبون المسيح.» عندما وقفنا على أرجلنا رأيت نهراً من الدموع ينساب على خدّيه.

استجاب الله لصلاة المحبة تلك. لقد أعلن بعض أولئك الهنود إيمانهم بالرب يسوع المسيح. سافَر ماكولي إلى الإكوادور، إلتقى بالذين قتلوا ابنه، رمى ذراعيه حول أعناقهم وأخبرهم كم يحبهم لأنهم يحبون المسيح.

هذه هي المحبة السماوية - أجابي - غير متحيّزة بل تطلب صالح البشرية جمعاء، الفقير والغني، الصديق والعدو ولا تضع شروطاً وكذلك لا تطلب شيئاً مقابل عطائها الدائم. إنها مُضحية، لا تحسب التكاليف أبداً، وهي غير أنانية وتهتم باحتياجات الغير بدل الاهتمام بنفسها وطاهرة. لا أثر فيها للحسد أو للكبرياء أو للغيظ أو للحقد.

المحبة أرفع فضيلة في الحياة المسيحية. بدونها يكون كل مسعى عبثاً. *​


----------



## happy angel (5 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 3 آذار


«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...فَرَحٌ» (غلاطية 22:5)


لن يجد الإنسان الفرح الحقيقي ما لم يجد الله أولاً. فيدخل في ما يُسمّيه بطرس «بِفَرَحٍ لاَ يُنْطَقُ بِهِ وَمَجِيدٍ» (بطرس الأولى 8:1)

يفرح الناس عتدما تكون الظروف مُواتية، لكن فرح ثمر الروح لا يأتي نتيجة الظروف الأرضية. ينبع من العلاقة بالرب ومن الوعود الثمينة التي أعطاها لنا. لا يمكن سلب الكنيسة من فرحها كما لا يمكن عزل المسيح عن عرشه. الفرح المسيحي يتعايش مع الآلام. يربط بولس الرسول ما بين الإثنين عندما يقول، «لِكُلِّ صَبْرٍ وَطُولِ أنَاةٍ بِفَرَحٍ» (كولوسي 11:1). تَسلّم أهل تسالونيكي كلمة من بولس تقول لهم، «فِي ضِيقٍ كَثِيرٍ، بِفَرَحِ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ» (تسالونيكي الأولى 6:1). لقد شهد القدّيسون المتألموّن على مرّ القرون كيف أعطاهم الله ترنيمات تسبيح في الليالي الحالكة.

يمكن للفرح أن يتواجد مع الحزن. يستطيع المؤمن أن يقف إلى جانب قبر عزيز عليه يذرف دموع الحزن على الخسارة ومع هذا يفرح مدركاً أن هذا العزيز موجود في حضرة الرب.

لا يمكن ممارسة الفرح بوجود الخطية. عندما يرتكب المؤمن خطية، يخسر ترنيمته. ولا يعود إليه الفرح بخلاصه إلا بعد الإعتراف بالخطية وتركها.

قال الرب يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه أن يفرحوا عندما يُضطهدون أو يُعيّرون أو يُتّهمون زوراً (متى 5: 11، 12). وفعلاً قد فرحوا. لم يمّر بعد ذلك وقت طويل ونقرأ أنّهم غادروا قاعات المحاكم «لأنهم حسبوا مُستأهّلين أن يُهانوا من أجل اسمه» (أعمال 41:5).

يزداد فرحنا كلّما نزداد في معرفة الرب. ربما في بداية إيماننا نفرح بالمضايقات البسيطة، بالأوجاع المزمنة، أو بالعقوبات العابرة. لكن الروح يريد أن يأتي بنا إلى النقطة التي بها نرى الله عندما تجتاحنا الظروف على أسوأ ما تكون ونفرح مدركين أن طريقه كامل. نكون مؤمنين ناضجين عندما يمكننا القول مع حبقوق، «فَمَعَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُزْهِرُ التِّينُ وَلاَ يَكُونُ حَمْلٌ فِي الْكُرُومِ يَكْذِبُ عَمَلُ الزَّيْتُونَةِ وَالْحُقُولُ لاَ تَصْنَعُ طَعَاماً. يَنْقَطِعُ الْغَنَمُ مِنَ الْحَظِيرَةِ وَلاَ بَقَرَ فِي الْمَذَاوِدِ فَإِنِّي أَبْتَهِجُ بِالرَّبِّ وَأَفْرَحُ بِإِلَهِ خَلاَصِي» (حبقوق 17:3، 18). *​


----------



## happy angel (5 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاحد 4 آذار


«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...سَلاَمٌ» (غلاطية 22:5) 


حالاً بعد أن نتبرر بالإيمان، نحصل على سلام مع الله بواسطة ربنا يسوع المسيح (رومية 1:5). وهذا يعني نهاية العداوة التي كانت بيننا وبين الله لأن المسيح قد عالج خطايانا التي سببّت هذه العداوة.

يكون عندنا كذلك سلام في ضمائرنا إذ نَعلَم أن العمل قد أُكمل. لقد دفع يسوع عقاب خطايانا والله قد نسيها. 

لكن عندها يريد الروح القدس أن نتمتّع بسلام الله في قلوبنا. وهذا هو الهدوء والأمان الذي يأتي من معرفة أن حياتنا بين يدي الله ولن يحدث لنا أي أمر دون سماح منه.

وهكذا نحافظ على هدوئنا عندما نتعرّض لانفجار في إحدى عجلات سيارتنا على الطريق السريع. لا نخسر هدوئنا عندما نتأخر عن موعد إقلاع الطائرة بسبب ازدحام الطرق. يعني السلام المحافظة على هدوئنا عندما يقع لنا حادث سيارة، أو عندما يشتعل الزيت في المقلى في المطبخ.

يمكّن ثمر الروح بطرس من النوم نوماً عميقاً في السجن، يمكّن استيفانوس من الصلاة لأجل راجميه، يمكّن بولس من الاطمئنان عند تَحَطًم سفينته.

عندما تمرّ الطائرة في مطب هوائي وتتمايل كريشة في مهبّ الريح، عندما يتمايل جناح الطائرة صعوداً ونزولاً، عندما تهتز الطائرة، تهبط وتعلو يبدأ معظم الركاب في الصراخ ويسيطر عليهم الهلع. يمكّن السلام المؤمن أن يحني رأسه، يُسلّم روحه لله ويسبّحه لكل ما قد يحدث.

ومثال آخر، يستطيع روح الله أن يعطينا السلام بينما نجلس في عيادة الطبيب ونسمعه يقول، «يحزنني أن أخبرك أن مرضك خبيث.» يمكّننا أن نجيب قائلين، «أنا مستعد لأغادر. أنا مخلّص بنعمة الله وبالنسبة لي ما هذا سوى مغادرة جسدي لأكون مع الرب. 

وكما تقول كلمات إحدى الترانيم «لنا سلام كامل، فعالم الخطية المظلم، كثرة الواجبات الملحةّ، أحزان تلقانا، أحبّاء تركونا، لا نعرف المستقبل، لكن نعرف أن المسيح الجالس على العرش مهيمناً على كل الظروف.»*​


----------



## happy angel (5 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين  5 آذار



«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...طُولُ أَنَاةٍ» (غلاطية 22:5) 


طول الأناة هي فضيلة التحمّل بصبر بل وبإنتصار على كل صعوبات الحياة. يمكن أن تعني ردّ الفعل بالصبر على الظروف السيئّة أو تشير إلى تحمّل تحريض الناس. 

كان الرب يسوع طويل الأناة مع الناس. تأمّل للحظة في عِظم خطايا الجنس البشري في وقتنا الحاضر: تشريع الزنى، انتشار اللوطية، القوانين التي تسمح بالإجهاض، تفكّك الزواج والحياة العائلية، الرفض الكلّي للِقيَم الأخلاقية، وطبعاً تتويج الإنسان للخطية ورفض ابن الله المخلّص والرب الوحيد. فلا لوم على الله إن كان يبيد الجنس البشري بضربة واحدة. لكنه لا يعمل هذا لأن صلاحه يعمل ليقود الإنسان للتوبة. لا يشاء أن يهلك أحد بل أن يُقبِل الجميع إلى التوبة.

يريد الله أن ينقل طول أناته إلى حياة أولاده وهم يخضعون للروح القدس. وهذا يعني أننا ينبغي ألاّ نكون سريعي الغضب. يجب ألا نفقد انضباطنا بسرعة وبسهولة. ينبغي ألا ننتقم ممّن يخطيء إلينا. وبدلاً من ذلك يجب أن نتحلّى بالصبر الجميل. 

بينما كانت الشقيقتان كوري وبتسي تن بوم تتحمّلان الآلام التي لا توصف في أحد معسكرات الإعتقال النازي، كانت تقول بتسي أنه ينبغي لهما أن تساعدا هؤلاء الناس بعد إطلاق سراحهما. كان يجب أن تجدا طريقة لمساعدتهم. وبالطبع كانت كوري تعتقد أن شقيقتها كانت تخطّط لبرنامج تأهيل لضحايا النازية. ولكن بعد وقت طويل أدركت كوري أن شقيقتها كانت تتكلم عن النازيين الذين قاموا باضطهادها. كانت تبحث عن طريقة تعلّمهم بها المحبة. عندها قالت كوري أنها كانت تتعجّب وليس للمرة الأولى من حياة شقيقتها والطريق التي تسلكها بينما هي إلى جانبها تدوس الأرض القاسية.

اتّبعت بتسي تن بوم طريق طول الأناة. وكذلك سارت عليها كوري بالرغم من تنازلها عن حقها. *​


----------



## happy angel (5 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء   6 آذار


«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...لُطْفٌ.» (غلاطية 22:5) 


اللطف صفة الدماثة والهدوء والكرم الذي يَنتج عن عمل الإحسان، إظهار الشفقة والرحمة، وعمل الخير مع الغير. الشخص اللطيف يكون عادة ساكناً، غير قاس، يشعر مع الغير، يُظهِر اهتماماً بالغير، يقدّم العون، ولا يبقى بعيداً، يُبدي المحبة والحُسنى. هنالك اللطف الطبيعي الذي يبديه أهل العالم لبعضهم البعض. لكن اللطف الناتج عن الروح القدس أسمى وأعظم يفوق أي عمل يقوم به الإنسان من نفسه. يُمكِّن المؤمن أن يُقرِض دون توقّع شيء بالمقابل. يمكّن المؤمن من إظهار حسن الضيافة لمن لا يستطيع أن يبادله نفس الضيافة. يُمكّنه من الرد على كل إهانة بأدب. أظهر أحد الطلاب الجامعيين هذا اللطف السماوي لطالب آخر مدمن على الكحول.

وقد كان هذا مرفوضاً من زملائه الطلاب وأخيراً تم طرده من مساكن الطلاب. كان لدى المؤمن سريراً إضافيا في غرفته فدعا ذاك السِّكير ليقيم معه. وكان على المؤمن أن يقوم بتنظيف قيء زميله، يخلع عنه ثيابه ويُدخله الحمام وثم يضعه في سريره. فقد كان لطفاً مسيحياً سامياً. وقد جاءت المكافأة في النهاية. في إحدى فترات الصحو سأل هذا الشاب زميله لماذا يُتعب نفسه بكل هذا العمل وإلى ماذا يسعى. فأجابه المؤمن، «أسعى وراء روحك.» وقد حصل عليها.

أراد الدكتور أيرونسايد تنظيف وترتيب مخزنه البيتي فاتفق مع تاجر خردوات على أجرة نقل الخردة. وبينما كان التاجر ينقل آخر حزمة من الأوراق إلى سيارته، أخرج دكتور أيرونسايد عشرة دولارات من جيبه وصاح إلى التاجر قائلا، «أريد أن أعطيك هذه زيادة على السعر الذي اتفقنا عليه باسم الرب يسوع.» وناوله الورقة النقدية. ابتعد تاجر الخردة وهو يقول، «لم يعطني أحد من قبل شيئا باسم يسوع.»

«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...لُطْفٌ.»*​


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء  7 آذار


«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...صلاح» (غلاطية 22:5) 


الصلاح يعني حُسن الخلُق. وقد وصفه أحدهم بالفضيلة النافعة في كل النواحي وما معناه أن الشخص الذي يمتلك الصلاح يكون فاضلاً، باراً ولطيفاً في كل ناحية من نواحي الحياة.

الصلاح عكس الشرّ. الشرير يمكن أن يكون مخادعاً، لا أخلاقياً، غادراً، ظالماً، قاسياً، أنانياً، كارهاً، حسوداً ومتطرفاً. بينما الشخص الصالح ومع أنه غير كامل يمثّل الحق، العدل، الطهارة ومميّزات مماثلة.

يميّز بولس الرسول ما بين الرجل الصالح والرجل البار في رومية 7:5. يقول أن البار يكون عادلاً، أميناً ومستقيماً في معاملاته، لكنه يمكن أن يكون بارداً في علاقاته مع الغير. أما الصالح فيكون محباً ومرحاً. فبالجهد يموت أحد لأجل البار لكن لأجل الصالح يجسر أحد أن يموت.

لكن ينبغي أن نتذكّر أن الصالح يمكن أن يكون حازماً. ليس من الصلاح أن نتغاضى ونتساهل مع الخطية. لذلك يمكن للصلاح أن يوبِّخ، يقوِّم ويؤدِّب. فنرى الرب يسوع ينظّف الهيكل من التجارة والتُّجار مع أنه كان الصلاح المتجسد. 

إحدى الميزات الفريدة للصلاح هي التغلُّب على الشر. كتب بولس للمؤمنين في رومية، «لا يغلبنّك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير.» عندما نسمح لكراهية أحدهم أن تُفسد طبيعتنا، يكون الشر قد غلبنا. لكن عندما نَعلو عن الكراهية ونُظهر النعمة والرحمة والمحبة نغلب الشر بالخير.

يقص ماردوخ كامبل عن قسيّس تقيّ يعيش على أحد الجبال كيف حاولت زوجته أن تُعكِّر حياته. وبينما كان في أحد الأيام يقرأ كتابه المقدس، خطفت الكتاب من بين يديه وألقته في النار. نظر إلى عينيها وقال بكل هدوء، «لا أعتقد أنني جلست يوماً قبالة نار دافئة كهذه» لقد غلب صلاحه الشر. فانقلبت إلى زوجة محبة ولطيفة نحو زوجها. وقد عّلق كامبل على هذه القصة قائلاً، «انقلبت إيزابيل إلى ليديا. انقلبت شوكته إلى زنبقة» لقد انتصر الصلاح. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 8 آذار


«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...إيمَان» (غلاطية 22:5) 


يُفهم ثمر الروح هذا عادة كأمانة وليس الإيمان المخلّص، أو الثقة التي نمارسها بالله يوماً بعد يوم (ممكن أن يكون كذلك). لكن بالأحرى هذا الثمر هو الوفاء والاعتماد على الرب في كل معاملاتنا معه ومع بعضنا البعض. وقد وصف أحدهم هذا الثمر بأنه «الصدق مع النفس، الصدق مع وعود الله المعطاة والالتزام بالثقة.»

عندما نقول أن الشخص يلتزم بكلامه نعني أنه عند التعامل معه لا تكون ضرورة لصكٍّ مكتوب. يمكن الاعتماد على كلامه بعد موافقته على القيام بأمر ما. 

يحافظ الشخص الأمين على مواعيده، يسدّد حساباته في وقتها، يحضر اجتماعات الكنيسة المحليه على الدوام، يقوم بكل ما أوكل إليه من مهام دون استمرار تذكيره بها. متمسّك بإخلاص بنذور زواجه ولا يفشل في القيام بمسؤولياته تجاه عائلته. يتذكّر أن يضع المال ليقدّمه لعمل الرب ومنتبه لوكالته في الوقت والمواهب. الأمانة تعني الإلتزام بكلامه حتى عندما تكون التكاليف باهظة. «الأمين يحلف للضرر ولا يتغيّر» (مزمور 4:15). وبكلمات أخرى فإنه لا يلغي موعد عشاء عندما يستلم دعوة أخرى تتضمن وجبة طعام أفضل أو رحلة. يبيع بيته بالسعر المتفق عليه حتى ولو عرض عليه آخر عشرة آلاف دولار زيادة.

أسمى أنواع الأمانة هي تلك التي يكون الشخص فيها مستعداً أن يبذل نفسه بدل التنازل عن ولائه للمسيح. عندما طلب الملك من أحد المؤمنين الأوفياء أن يسحب اعترافه بالمسيح أجابه قائلاً، «القلب فكّر به، الفم اعترف به، اليد تصفه وإن كانت حاجة بمشيئة الله فالدم مستعد لختمه.» عندما عُرض على بوليغراب الحياة مقابل إنكار الرب، اختار أن يُحرق ويُدفن وقال، «خدمت الرب مدّة ستة وثمانين عاماً. لم يضُرّني بشيء بتاتاً ولا أستطيع الآن أن أتنكّر لسيدي ولربي.»

إن كان شهداء الإيمان أوفياء حتى الموت وسينالون إكليل الحياة (رؤيا 10:2). *​


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الجمعه  9 آذار



«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...وَداعَةٌ» (غلاطية 23:5) 


عندما نفكّر بالوداعة يقفز إلى ذهننا الممثلّ الكوميدي كاسبار ميلكيتوست الذي كان تجسيداً للضعف والخجل. لكن هذا الثمر بعيداً كل البعد عن هذا الوصف. تأتي الوداعة عن قوة فوق الطبيعية، وليس عن ضعف.

تشير الوداعة أول ما تشير إلى خضوع المؤمن عن حب لمعاملات الله في حياته. يخضع الوديع لمشيئة الله دون تمرد، دون سؤال أو تذمر. يعرف أن الله «حكيم ولا يخطيء أبداً ومحب جداً للجنس البشري.» عند إدراك هذا فلا مجال للحظ أو للصُدف، يؤمن أن الله يعمل كل شيء معاً للخير في حياته.

تتضمن الوداعة كذلك علاقته مع الآخرين. تكون متسامحاً بدل أن تكون جازماً، متواضعاً وليس متكبراً. يمارس الوديع الإنكسار. عندما يقول أو يفعل شيئاً خاطئاً، يتغلّب على الكبرياء عندما يقول، «آسف وأرجو أن تغفر لي!» يفضّل خسارة ماء وجهه على خسارة احترامه الذاتي. عندما يتألمّ لعمل ما هو صحيح، يتحمّل ذلك بكل صبر، دون التفكير بالردّ. عندما يُتّهم زوراً، يمتنع عن الدفاع عن نفسه. وكما يقول رينش، «يَقبَل الوديع أذى وإهانات الغير كأنهّا بسماح من الله لأجل تأديبه وتطهيره.»

وصف أحدهم الوديع بأنه «الشخص الذي يقبل إرادة الله دون مقاومة، الذي يتمكّن من أن يكون لطيفاً ومتواضعاً بسبب قوّته الداخلية، وتسليمه لقيادة الله الكاملة.» عندما أخبر أحد أفراد الرعية القس ألكساندر وايت أن أحد زملائه من القسس كان يُؤنَّب لعدم إيمانه، استشاط غضباً. وعندما أضاف هذا الشخص الإتهام نفسه إلى القس وايت قال، «أرجوك أن تترك غرفة مكتبي لكي أبقى وحيداً وأفحص قلبي أمام الرب.» هذه هي الوداعة.

جميعنا مدعوّون لنحمل علينا نير ذلك «الوديع والمتواضع القلب.» وبينما نعمل هذا. نجد راحة لأرواحنا وسوف نرث الأرض حتماً. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 10 آذار


«وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: ...تَعَفُّفٌ» (غلاطية 22:5)


الصورة أو المعنى المُفضَّل لثمر الروح الأخير هذا هي ضبط النفس. وضبط النفس يرتبط خاصة بالإمتناع عن تناول المشروبات الكحولية. يتضمن ضبط النفس معنى الإعتدال أو الإمتناع في كل نواحي الحياة.

يستطيع المؤمن بقوة الروح القدس ان يمارس ضبط النفس في أفكاره، شهيّته للطعام والشراب، في كلامه وحياته الجنسية، في مزاجه وكل قوة أخرى منحه إياها الله. لا يُستعبَد لأي هوى أو رغبة. 

ذكَّر بولس الكورنثيين أن الرياضي يمارس ضبط النفس في كل شيء (كورنثوس الأولى 25:9). فقد قرّر هو ألاّ يقع تحت عبودية أي شيء (كورنثوس الأولى 12:6) فكان يقمع جسده ويخضعه، لئلاّ يُرفض بعدما كان يعظ للآخرين (كورنثوس الأولى 27:9).

المؤمن الحازم يتجنّب التخمة. إن كانت القهوة، أو الشاي، أو الكولا تسيطر عليه فيتخلّص من تلك العادة. يرفض أن يكون عبداً للتبغ بكل أشكاله. يتجنّب استعمال المهدّئات، أقراص النوم أو أي دواء آخر ما لم يكن بوصفة طبيّة ضرورية. يضبط أوقات نومه. إن كان يعاني من مشكلة الشهوة، يتعلّم أن يطرد الأفكار الغير طاهرة، يتركز في الأفكار النقية ويبقى مشغولاً بالأعمال البنّاءة. وبالنسبة له فإن كل إدمان على خطية يصيبه فهيو بمثابة جولياتٍ ينبغي أن يتغلّب عليه.

كثيراً ما نسمع المؤمنين يتذمّرون أنه لا يمكنهم التخلّص من عادة ما. روح الانهزام هذه نتيجتها الفشل الذريع. ويعني أن الروح القدس لا يستطيع أن يمنح النصر المطلوب. لكن الحقيقة هي أن غير المخلّصين، الذين ليس لهم الروح، يتمكنّون من التوقف عن التدخين أو القمار أو الأقسام فكم بالحري يسهل الأمر على المؤمنين القادرين على التخلّص من هذه الأمور بواسطة الروح الساكن فيهم!

ضبط النفس، مثل ثمار الروح الثمانية الأخرى، قوة فوق طبيعية. تُمكّن المؤمن من ممارسة الانضباط في نفسه بطرق لا تقارن مع غيرها. *​


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد  11 آذار




«كُنْ مُرَاضِياً لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعاً مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِئَلَّا يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ.» (متى 25:5) 


الدرس الأول الذي نتعلمه من هذه القطعة هو أنه لا يجوز للمؤمن أن يسرع لرفع دعوى قضائية. التوجه للقضاء ردّ فعل طبيعي لطلب الإنصاف في شكاوى وضرر. لكن على المؤمن أن ينقاد بحسب مبادئ أسمى من ردّ الفعل الطبيعي. إن مشيئة الله تفوق ميل الطبيعة.

تكتظ قاعات المحاكم اليوم بقضايا مختلفة مثل طلب التعويضات جراء حوادث، أو أضرار طبية، قضايا طلاق وميراث. وفي كثير من القضايا يُسرع الناس لتوكيل محام على أمل جمع ثروة بالسرعة الممكنة. لكن على المؤمنين أن يسوّوا قضاياهم بروح المحبة وليس بإقامة الدعاوى. وكما قال أحدهم: «إن توجهت للمعاملات القانونية، فتأكلك المعاملات القانونية وتدفع آخر فِلس بين يديك.»

أكيد أن الرابح من كل هذه الإجراءات هو المحامي، فأُجرته مضمونة. وقد وُصفت هذه العملية بالمدّعي وهو يمسك رأس بقرة، والمتهم يمسك بذيلها والمحامي يحلبها.

كورنثوس الأولى 6 يمنع المؤمنين من التوجه للمحاكم ضد مؤمن آخر. ينبغي أن يتوجهوا بشكواهم لشخص حكيم في الكنيسة. وحتى عليهم ان يتحملوا الخطأ والخديعة بدل أن يتوجهوا للقضاء في حضرة قاض في المحاكم العالمية. وهذا، على سبيل المثال، يلغي تماما قضايا الطلاق عند الزوجين المؤمنين.

لكن ماذا نقول عن القضايا ما بين مؤمن وغير مؤمن؟ ألا يحق للمؤمن أن يدافع عن حقوقه؟ الجواب على هذا هو أنه من الأفضل أن يتنازل عن حقوقه ليظهر عمل المسيح الذي يغيّر السلوك في حياة الفرد. لن يكون المؤمن بحاجة لحياة مقدّسة ليرفع قضية ضد مَن أخطأ إليه. لكنه يحتاج لحياة مقدّسة ليضع قضيّته بين يدي الرب ويستخدم القضية كفرصة للشهادة عن قوة المسيح التي تخلّص وتغيّر. ينبغي أن يسالم جميع الناس بقدر الإمكان (رومية 18:12).*​


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 12 آذار



«بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ» (متى 40:25) 


يتضمّن هذا العدد تشجيعاً وتحذيراً في نفس الوقت. فكل ما نعمله مع إخوة يسوع يكون كأننّا عملنا له هو.

يمكننا أن نظهر اللطف للرب يسوع المسيح في كل يوم نظهر فيه اللطف لأحد إخوتنا المؤمنين. عندما نحسن استضافة رجال الله نكون كمن استضاف الرب في بيته. إن نُقِدّم لهم غرفة نومنا، يكون كأننا نقدّمها له. 

يتسابق الجميع ليعمل كل واحد ما يمكنه للمخلّص حين يأتي كملك الملوك وربّ الأرباب. لكنه عادة يأتي إلى بابك متواضعاً ومتخفّياً وهنا يضعنا في الإمتحان. نعامله بنفس الطريقة التي نعامل بها أحد إخوته الأصاغر.

زار أحد خُدّام الكلمة كنيسة على أمل أن يمنحوه فرصة ليشارك القديسين بكلمة من عند الرب. لم يكن هذا الخادم يتمتّع «بالكارزما» الشخصية وربما لم يتمتّع بأسلوب ديناميكي على المنبر. لكنّه كان خادماً للرب يحمل رسالة من الرب. فأخبره شيوخ الكنيسة أنهم لن يطلبوا منه أن يبقى ليكرز لهم في اجتماعاتهم واقترحوا عليه أن يتوجّه إلى كنيسة في حي السكّان السود. فسمع لنصيحتهم واستُقبل هناك بحفاوة وبدفء.

وخلال أسبوع الاجتماعات أصابته نوبة قلبية وفارق الحياة. فكان كأن الرب يقول للإخوة في الكنيسة التي رفضته، «ربما لم تريدوا أن تقبلوه، لكننّي قبلته أنا. لقد رفضتموني عندما رفضتموه.»

يخبر الشاعر إدوين ماركهام عن إسكافي جهّز نفسه لزيارة من الرب كان يحلم بها. لم يأت الرب أبداً. لكن عندما حضر أحد المتسوّلين، وضع الإسكافي حذاء في رجليه. وعندما جاءت امرأة مسنّة ساعدها الإسكافي وحمل عنها أغراضها وأعطاها طعاماً. وعندما جاء إليه طفل ضائع، أعاده الإسكافي إلى أمه.
*​


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء  13 آذار



«انْظُرُوا مَا تَسْمَعُونَ» (مرقس 24:4) 


يطلب إلينا الرب يسوع أن ننتبه بكل حذر لكل ما نسمع. نحن مسؤولون عمّا يدخل من آذاننا وكذلك نحن مسؤولون عن تطبيق ما نسمعه بالطرق الصحيحة. 

ينبغي ألاّ نصغي لما هو كذب صارخ. تنشر الِفرَق الهرطقية دعاية بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل. يبحثون عمّن يرغب في الاستماع لهم. يقول لنا يوحنا ألاّ نستقبل هؤلاء في بيوتنا ولا حتى نلقي عليهم التحية. إنهم ضد المسيح.

يجب ألا نصغي للخداع الهدّام. يخضع العديد من الطلاب في المعاهد والجامعات ومدارس اللاهوت يومياً بوابل من الشكوك والإنكار لكلمة الله. يستمعون إلى تفسيرات دنيويّة للعجائب وتفسيرات لا أساس لها للكتاب المقدس. يستحيل الجلوس والاستماع لهذه التعاليم الهدّامة دون التأثّر بها. يتنجّس ذهن الطالب حتى لو لم يتضرّر إيمانه. «أَيَأْخُذُ إِنْسَانٌ نَاراً فِي حِضْنِهِ وَلاَ تَحْتَرِقُ ثِيَابُهُ؟ أَوَ يَمْشِي إِنْسَانٌ عَلَى الْجَمْرِ وَلاَ تَكْتَوِي رِجْلاَهُ؟» (أمثال 27:6-28) كلاّ وكلاّ.

يجب ألا نصغي لإيحاءات غير طاهرة. إن أسوأ شكل من أشكال التلوث في عصرنا هو تلوث الذهن. القذارة، كلمة تصف بشكل جيد معظم الصحف، المجلات، الكتب، برامج الإذاعة والتلفزيون، الأفلام السينمائية وأحاديث البشر. والتعرض الدائم لمثل هذه، يشكّل خطراً على المؤمن، يُعرّضه لعدم تقدير ثقل الخطية. لكن ليس هذا هو الخطر الوحيد! عندما نختزن في عقولنا قصصاً فاسدة، تعود في وقت لاحق لتطاردنا في أقدس لحظاتنا.

ينبغي ألاّ نملأ أفكارنا بأمور غير ذات أهمية. الحياة قصيرة والعمل لا يمكنه الإنتظار. «ينبغي أن يكون كل شيء جديّ في عالمنا هذا.»

ومن ناحية أفضل، ينبغي أن نستمع بانتباه لكلمة الله. فكلّما ملأنا أفكارنا بكلمة الله وأطعنا إدراكنا المقدّس، يزداد تغيّرنا إلى صورة المسيح ويزداد انفصالنا عن التلوث الأخلاقي في بيئتنا. *​


----------



## happy angel (14 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء  14 آذار



«فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ تَسْمَعُونَ» (لوقا 18:8)


المسألة في المسيحية هي ليست ما تسمع فقط، بل أيضاً كيف تسمع. لا يمكن الإستماع لكلمة الله بروح من اللامبالاة. يمكن أن نقرأ الكتاب المقدس كما نقرأ أي كتاب آخر، غير آبهين أن الله القدير يتكلم لنا من خلاله. 

يمكن أن نستمع بروح الانتقاد. وهنا نثمّن القدرة العقلية البشرية فوق الكتاب المقدس. نقرأ بنظرة الديّان للكتاب المقدس بدل أن ندع الكتاب المقدس يديننا. 

يمكن أن نقرأ الكتاب المقدس بروح العصيان. عندما نقرأ بعض الأعداد التي تعالج مطالب التلمذة أو خضوع المرأة أو غطاء رأسها، نغضب قليلاً ونرفض الإطاعة كلياً.

ممكن أن نكون ضعيفي الذاكرة، نشبه ذلك الرجل الموصوف في رسالة يعقوب «نَاظِراً وَجْهَ خِلْقَتِهِ فِي مِرْآةٍ، فَإِنَّهُ نَظَرَ ذَاتَهُ وَمَضَى، وَلِلْوَقْتِ نَسِيَ مَا هُوَ» (يعقوب 23:1-24).

ربما أكبر فئات المجتمع هم السامعون المتجمّدو الإحساس. لقد استمع هؤلاء لكلمة الله على مدى فترات طويلة حتى أصبحوا غير حساسين. يصغون للمواعظ بطريقة ميكانيكية. أصبحت عندهم أصواتاً روتينية. آذانهم صارت مهترئة. وصار توجههم كمن يقولون، «ماذا عندك لي من جديد لم أسمعه من قبل؟» كلما نسمع كلمة الله أكثر دون طاعتها، نزداد صمماً ذهنياً.

إن أفضل طريق هي أن نستمع بروح الاحترام والطاعة والجدية. ينبغي أن نتقدّم للكتاب المقدس بتصميم مسُبق لنعمل ما يقول لنا حتى ولو كان غيرنا لا يفعل ذلك. الحكيم هو ذاك الذي لا يسمع فقط بل يعمل أيضاً. يبحث الله عن أناس يرتعدون من كلامه (أشعياء 2:66).

امتدح بولس الرسول أهل تسالونيكي لأنهم سمعوا كلمة الله ولم يقبلوها «كَكَلِمَةِ أُنَاسٍ، بَلْ كَمَا هِيَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ كَكَلِمَةِ اللهِ» (تسالونيكي الأولى 13:2). وهكذا ينبغي لنا أن نكون حذرين كيف نسمع. *​


----------



## happy angel (14 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الخميس  15 آذار




«فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي فَهَذَا يُخَلِّصُهَا» (لوقا24:9) 

كمؤمنين، هنالك أسلوبان لنسلك بحسبهما في حياتنا. يمكننا أن نُخلّص أو نُهلك ذواتنا عن قصد لأجل المسيح.

الأمر الطبيعي هو محاولة تخليص ذواتنا. يمكن أن نعيش حياة مركزها ذواتنا، محاولين أن نحمي أنفسنا من المجهود ومن المشاكل. يمكننا أن نخطّط بحذر شديد لنحمي أنفسنا من الصدمات، من الخسائر، ومتجنّبين المتاعب. يصبح بيتنا كقلعة خاصة على مدخلها لافتة تقول «ممنوع الدخول». المنزل للعائلة فقط مع قليل من الضيافة للآخرين. قراراتنا مبنية على كيفية تأثيرها علينا فقط. لا ننفّذ مشاريعنا إن كانت تتضمن العمل أو النفقة لمساعدة الآخرين. نكرّس جهوداً غير عادية للحفاظ على صحتنا الشخصية، ونرفض أي خدمة تتطلب منا سهر الليالي أو الاتصال بمرضى خوفا من أي أخطار جسدية. نهتم كثيراً بمظهرنا الشخصي أكثر ممّا نهتم بحاجات مَن هُم حولنا. وباختصار نعيش كعبيد لأجسادنا التي بعد سنين قصيرة يأكلها الدود ما لم يأت الرب أولاً.

عند محاولة خلاص أنفسنا، نخسرها. نقاسي آلام البؤس من وجودنا الأناني ونخسر بركات الرب من الحياة لأجل الغير. 

أفضل بديل هو أن تخسر حياتك لأجل المسيح. هذه حياة خدمة وتضحية. ينبغي ألاّ نحيد عن واجبنا بحجة محافظتنا على حياتنا بكل ثمن. هنالك منطق في تسليم أرواحنا وأجسادنا لِلّه ليعمل بها. نحسبه فرح عظيم أن نقضي حياتنا لأجله. بيتنا مفتوح، أملاكنا للنفقة، ووقتنا تحت تصرّفُ كل مَن هُم بحاجة إليه. 

وهكذا عندما نسكب حياتنا لأجل المسيح وللآخرين، نجد الحياة الحقيقية. عند خسارة حياتنا نكون بالواقع نُخلّصها. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه  16 آذار



«لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ» (لوقا 26:19) 


تعني كلمة «عنده» في بداية هذا العدد أكثر ما تعنيه حيازة ممتلكات. تتضمّن فكرة إطاعة ما تعلّمناه واستخدام ما قد أُعطينا. وبكلمات أخرى، ليس الكلام عما نملك فقط بل كيف نستخدم ما نملك. 

إليك هذا المبدأ في دراسة الكتاب المقدس. بينما نتبع النور الذي قبلناه يزيدنا الله نوراً. الشخص الذي يتقدّم أكثر في الحياة المسيحية هو ذاك الذي يقررّ أن يعمل بما يعلّمه الكتاب المقدس، حتى لو لم يرَ غيره يفعل ذلك. المسألة ليست مقدار الذكاء الذي يمتلكه شخص ما. المهم مقدار الطاعة. تفتح كلمة الله كنوزها لصاحب القلب المطيع. قال هوشع النبي، «لِنَعْرِفْ فَلْنَتَتَبَّعْ لِنَعْرِفَ الرَّبَّ» (هوشع 3:6). فكلمّا مارسنا أكثر ما تعلّمناه، كلما أعلن الله لنا أكثر فأكثر. معلومات تتبعها تطبيقات تقود إلى الكثرة. معلومات دون تطبيقات تؤدّي إلى الخمول.

ينطبق هذا المبدأ أيضاً على الهبات والمواهب. الرجل الذي تضاعفت وزنته عشرة أضعاف أُعطي سُلطة على عشر مدن، والذي زادت وزنته خمسة أضعاف أُعطي سُلطة على خمس مدن (متى 25: 19-26).

هذا يظهر لنا أن قيامنا بمسؤولياتنا بصورة صحيحة يُكافأ بامتيازات ومسؤوليات أعظم. الذي لم يعمل شيئاً بوزنته فقد فقدها. لذلك فإن أولئك الذين يرفضون استخدام ما عندهم لأجل الرب يخسرون المقدرة تدريجياًّ بعمل ذلك. «نخسر إن كنّا لا نستعمل.»

عندما لا نستعمل عضواً من أعضاء جسدنا، يضمر ويتعطّل كلياً. بالاستعمال المستمر يحدث التطور العادي. وهذا ينطبق على الحياة الروحية. إن دَفنّا موهبتنا، إما عن كسل أو عن خجل، نجد أن الله قد وضعنا على الرفّ ويستخدم آخرين بدلاً مناّ.

لذلك من المهم جداً أن نطيع فِكر الكتاب، نطالب بالمواعيد ونستخدم المقدرات التي أعطانا الله. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


السبت 17 آذار



«لاَ تَكُونُوا كَفَرَسٍ أَوْ بَغْلٍ بِلاَ فَهْمٍ» (مزمور 9:32) 


يبدو لي أن الفرس والبغل يمثلان وجهتي نظر خاطئتين يمكن أن نتبنّاهما عندما نطلب إرشاد الله. يريد الفرس أن يعدو إلى الأمام بينما البغل يبتغي التأخّر. يبدو أن الحصان غير صبور ذا روح عالية ومندفعاً. والبغل، من الناحية الثانية، عنيد، لا يلين وكسول. يقول كاتب المزمور أن لا فهم عند كِليَهما. ينبغي السيطرة عليهما بالشكيمة والكبح، وإلاّ لن يقتربا من صاحبهما. 

عندما يُعلن الله لنا إرادته، يريدنا أن نكون حسّاسين لقيادته، غير مندفعين بحكمتنا وغير مترددين. 

إليك بعض القواعد التي تساعدك في هذه الناحية.

عندما يؤكّد لك الله أرادته على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود. كما قال في كلمته: «تَقُومَ كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ عَلَى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثةٍ» (متى 16:18). يمكن أن يكون بين هؤلاء الشهود آيةً من الكتاب المقدس ومشورة من مؤمنين أو تجمُّع الظروف بطريقة عجيبة. إن تحصل على إشارتين أو ثلاثة منفصلات، عما يريده منك، فلا يُساورك شك أو قلق.

إن كنت تطلب إرشاد الله ولم تحصل على أي منه، فيكون إرشاد الله لك أن تلزم مكانك. وكما يُقال «ظلمة الذهاب نور للبقاء.»

إنتظر حتى يتّضح الإرشاد وإلاّ فيكون رفضك عصياناً. مُنع بنو إسرائيل من الرحيل حتى يتحرّك أمامهم عامود النار والسحابة. لا حاجة للتفكير من جهتهم ولا عُذر للقيام بعمل تلقائي. كانت مسؤوليتّهم أن يرحلوا فقط عندما تتحرك السحابة لا قبل ذلك ولا بعده.

وأخيراً، ليملك في قلوبكم سلام المسيح. وكما يقول كولوسي 15:3 عندما يرشدك الله حقاً، يؤثر في تفكيرك وفي عواطفك ليكون عندك سلام في الطريق الصحيح ولا سلام في الطريق الآخر.

إن نكون راغبين في معرفة مشيئة الله وإطاعتها بسرعة فلن تكون هناك حاجة لشكيمة ولجام تأديب من الله. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد  18 آذار



«لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضاً» (فيلبي 4:2) 


كلمة «الآخرين» هي مفتاح الأصحاح الثاني من الرسالة إلى أهل فيلبي. لقد عاش الرب يسوع المسيح لأجل الآخرين. عاش بولس الرسول لأجل الآخرين. كذلك تيموثاوس وأبفراس. وهكذا ينبغي أن نحيا نحن أيضاً لأجل الآخرين. 

نحن مدعوّون لنقوم بهذا ليس فقط لأنه العمل الصحيح بل لأجل مصلحتنا أيضاً. ربما يكون الثمن غالياً أحياناً في الحياة لأجل الآخرين، ولكن الثمن أكبر إن لم نقم بهذا العمل.

يَكثُر في مجتمعنا الناس الذين يعيشون لأجل مصالحهم الشخصية. فبدل أن ينشغلوا بخدمة الآخرين، يقبعوا حزانى في بيوتهم. يفكّرون بكل ألم ووجع مهما كان خفيفاً ويصابون بوسواس الأمراض المزمنة. وفي انعزالهم يتذمرّون أنه ليس مَن يهتم بهم وسرعان ما يقعون فريسة للشفقة على أنفسهم. يفكّرون أكثر فأكثر بأنفسهم حتى يصابوا بالإحباط. فتصبح حياتهم حياة كبت تعج بالفزع المظلم. يذهبون إلى الطبيب ويبدأون بابتلاع كميّات من كبسولات الدواء التي لا يمكنها علاج التركيز على الذات. ثم يبدأون بزيارة الطبيب النفسي ليجدوا بعض الراحة لضجرهم وتعبهم في الحياة.

أفضل علاج لمثل هؤلاء الناس هو حياة خدمة الآخرين. هنالك من لا يستطيعون مغادرة بيوتهم وبحاجة لمن يزورهم. هؤلاء هم المُسنوّن الذين بحاجة إلى أصدقاء. هنالك مستشفيات بحاجة لمساعدة من متطوّعين. يوجد أناس يفرحون لإستلام رسالة أو بطاقة معايدة. هنالك مبشّرون ينتظرون أخباراً من الوطن (أو ربما يحتاجون لبعض الأوراق الخضراء لإزهاء المنظر). هنالك مَن هم بحاجة للخلاص ومؤمنون بحاجة للتعليم.

وباختصار، لا يوجد أي عذر لأي شخص ليكون ضجراً. هنالك ما يكفي من العمل لملء حياة كل شخص بعمل مفيد منتج. وفي كل عملية في الحياة لأجل الآخرين نوسّع دائرة الأصدقاء، نجعل حياتنا أكثر متعة، ونجد تحقيق ذاتنا سروراً. قال ديرهام، «القلب المليء بمحبة الآخرين قلّما ينغمس في أحزانه أو يتسمّم بالشفقة الذاتية.»*​ليت شعارنا يكون الآخرين. ساعدني ربّي أن أحيا للآخرين لكي أحيا مثلك.


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين  19 آذار



«إِلْعَنُوا مِيرُوزَ قَالَ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ. إلْعَنُوا سَاكِنِيهَا لَعْناً, لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَأْتُوا لِمَعُونَةِ الرَّبِّ, مَعُونَةِ الرَّبِّ بَيْنَ الْجَبَابِرَةِ» (قضاة 23:5) 

تُكرَّر ترنيمة النبيّة دبورة لعنة ميروز لأن سكانها وقفوا على الحياد بينما كان بنو إسرائيل يقاتلون الكنعانيين.

سِبط رأوبين وقعوا تحت التوبيخ أيضاً: كانت نواياهم حسنة لكنهم لم يفارقوا مراعي قطعانهم. جلعاد وآشير ودان ذُكروا باحتقار لعدم مشاركتهم.

قال دانتي، «أسخن الأماكن في الجحيم محجوزة للذين يحافظون على الحياد في زمن الأزمات الأخلاقية.»
نفس الأفكار مدوّنة في سِفر الأمثال حيث نقرأ، «أَنْقِذِ الْمُنْقَادِينَ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ وَالْمَمْدُودِينَ لِلْقَتْلِ. لاَ تَمْتَنِعْ. إِنْ قُلْتَ: «هُوَذَا لَمْ نَعْرِفْ هَذَا» أَفَلاَ يَفْهَمُ وَازِنُ الْقُلُوبِ وَحَافِظُ نَفْسِكَ أَلاَ يَعْلَمُ؟ فَيَرُدُّ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ مِثْلَ عَمَلِهِ» (أمثال 24: 11-12).

ماذا نعمل لو قام اضطهاد كبير على بعض المسيحيين، وكان يُنزَل عقاب شديد على كل من يساعدهم أو يخبئهم، هل نرحب بهم في بيوتنا؟ ماذا نعمل؟ 

لنأخذ مثالاً حياً من عصرنا الحاضر. لنفترض أنك كنت مديراً لمنظمة مسيحية حيث يتم إقناع أحد الموظفين الأوفياء ليُرضي مديراً آخر يتمتّع بثروة مالية وذي تأثير. عندما يتم جمع الأصوات، هل ستبقى صامتاً وتجلس هادئاً؟

لنفرض أنك كنت عضوا في السنهدريم عند محاكمة يسوع، أو عند الصليب عندما صُلب. هل كنا سنقف على الحياد أم كنا سنقف إلى جانبه ونؤيّده؟

«السكوت ليس دائماً من ذهب، في بعض الأحيان يكون فقط لونه أصفر.»​*​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثائ  20 آذار




«يا أبي، أخطأتُ. « (لوقا 21:15) 


بعد أن عاد الإبن الضالّ تائباً ركض والده لملاقاته، سقط على عنقه وقبّله. لم يكن من العدل منح المغفرة قبل التوبة أوّلاً. يقول المبدأ الكتابي «وَإِنْ تَابَ فَاغْفِرْ لَهُ» (لوقا 3:17).

لا يوجد أي دليل على أن الأب قد أرسل معونة للإبن الضال طالما كان في البلاد البعيدة. لو عمل كذلك لكان بهذا يعيق عمل الله في الحياة المتمرّدة. كان هدف الرب أن يصل العاصي إلى أسفل الدرجات. كان يعلم أَنّ على الإبن أن يصل إلى نهاية نفسه، لن يرفع بصره حتى يصل أوّلاً إلى الأٍسفل. وكلّما أسرع في الوصول إلى الإنحدار كان استعداده للانكسار أسرع. وهكذا كان على الوالد أن يسلّم أمر ابنه لله وينتظر حتى الأزمة القصوى.

هذا أصعب عمل على الوالدين وخاصة على الأمهات. الميل الطبيعي هو أن نحمي الإبن العاصي أو الإبنة من كل خطر يرسله الله. لكن كل ما يفعله هؤلاء الوالدان هو إعاقة قصد الرب وتمديد فترة الألم لحبيبهم.

قال سبيرجن مرّة، «المحبة الحقيقية للذين يخطئون ليست بمشاركتهم في خطئهم بل بالمحافظة على الولاء للمسيح في كل شيء.» المحبة ليست الإنغماس مع الشخص في شروره. بل بالحري إعادة الشخص إلى الرب والصلاة، «يا رب، أرجعه، مهما يكن الثمن.»

أحد الأخطاء الكبيرة التي اقترفها داود كانت إعادة أبشالوم قبل أن تكون هناك توبة. ولم يمر وقت طويل حتى بدأ أبشالوم يكسب قلوب بعض الناس ويتآمر معلناً الثورة ضد أبيه. وأخيراً طرد والده من أورشليم ونصَّبَ نفسه ملكاً بدلاً منه. وحتى عندما خرج على رأس جيش ليقضي على داود، أمر داود رجاله ألاّ يقتلوا أبشالوم في المعركة. لكن يوآب اعتقد أنه من الأفضل أن يعمل العكس فقام بقتل أبشالوم.

الوالدان المستعداّن أن يتحمّلا رؤية الله يسوق حياة ابنهما أو ابنتهما إلى حظيرة الخنازير يوفّران على أنفسهما حزناً أعظم. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء  21 آذار





«لأَنَّ غَضَبَ الإِنْسَانِ يَحْمَدُكَ. بَقِيَّةُ الْغَضَبِ تَتَمَنْطَقُ بِهَا» (مزمور10:76) 


إحدى ميزات التاريخ البشري العجيبة هي الطريقة التي بها يجعل الله غضب الإنسان يسبّحه. منذ السقوط يهز الإنسان قبضته ضد الله، ضد أخيه الإنسان وضد نفسه. وبدل أن يحكم الله في الحال على غضب كهذا، يترك الله الإنسان أن يجد الحل بنفسه، ويحصد المجد لنفسه والبركات لشعبه.

لقد قامت مجموعة من الرجال بالتآمر على أخيهم، باعوه لقافلة من البدو الذين أخذوه إلى مصر. رفّعه الله نائباً لفرعون ومخلّصاً لأهله. وذكّر يوسف إخوته لاحقاً بقوله: «انْتُمْ قَصَدْتُمْ لِي شَرّا أمَّا اللهُ فَقَصَدَ بِهِ خَيْراً» (تكوين 20:50).

لقد جلب غضب هامان على اليهود دماراً لنفسه ومديحاً لمن أراد إهلاكهم.

رُميَ ثلاثة فتيان عبرانيّين في أتون النار الساخن حتى أنه أحرق الذين رموهم فيه. لكن خرج الفتيان من الأتون دون أي أذى وحتى رائحة الدخان لم تعلق بهم. فأصدر الملك الوثني أمراً بقتل كل من يقول كلمة ضد إله اليهود.

أُلقي دانيال في جب الأسود لأنه صلّى فقط لإله السماء. لكن كانت نتيجة خلاصه العجيب صدور تشريع من الملك الوثني يأمر بإحترام إله دانيال. 

في عصر العهد الجديد، نتج عن اضطهاد الكنيسة انتشار سريع للبشارة. كانت بذور إيمان بولس في استشهاد استيفانوس. نتج عن سجن بولس أربع رسائل أصبحت جزءاً من الكتاب المقدس.

وفيما بعد، كان رماد جان هاس الذي ذُرَّ في النهر، ولم يتأخّر سريان الإنجيل إلى حيث جرى ماء النهر. 
مزّق بعض الناس الكتاب المقدس ورموا أوراقه في الهواء. لكن التقط أحدهم عن طريق العناية الإلهيّة ورقة منه، قرأها وخلص بطريقة مجيدة. يستهزىء العديدون بالمجيء الثاني للرب يسوع وبهذا يتمّمون النبوة القائلة بظهور المستهزئين في آخر الأيام (بطرس الثانية 3: 4،3). 

وهكذا فإن الله يحوّل غضب الإنسان مجداً له ومن لا يمجّده يُكبَح. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس 22 آذار


«قَدْ أَحْسَنْتَ بِكَوْنِهِ فِي قَلْبِكَ» (الملوك الأول 18:8)

كان بناء هيكل للرب يهوه من أقوى رغبات قلب داود. وقد أرسل الله كلمة لداود بعدم سماحه له ببناء الهيكل لأنه كان رجل حرب، لكن الرب أضاف وقال كلمات مهمة، «قد أحسنت بكونه في قلبك.»

ويتضح من هذا أن الله يحسب الرغبة كالقيام بالعمل عندما لا نكون قادرين على تنفيذ رغباتنا لأجله. لا ينطبق هذا في حال فشلنا في العمل بسبب مماطلتنا أو خمولنا إذ لا تكفي الرغبة هنا. وكما قيل فإن شوارع الجحيم مرصوفة بالنوايا الحسنة. لكن هنالك مناسبات عديدة في الحياة المسيحية عندما نريد أن نعمل شيئاً نرضي الله لكن تمنعنا ظروف خارجة عن إرادتنا. فمثلاً مؤمن حديث يريد أن يعتمد لكن والديه يمنعانه عن ذلك.

في هذه الحالة، يحسب الله عدم عمّاده كعمّاد لحين مغادرته البيت وعندها يستطيع إطاعة الله إذ أصبح غير خاضع لمشيئة والديه. ترغب زوجة مؤمنة أن تحضر جميع اجتماعات الكنيسة المحلية لكن زوجها السكير يصر على بقائها في البيت. يكافؤها الرب لإطاعة زوجها أوّلاً وكذلك لرغبتها في مشاركة الآخرين في العبادة. بدأت إحدى الأخوات المسنّات تبكي عندما رأت غيرها يقدّمون الطعام في أحد المؤتمرات. 

لقد كانت في السنوات السابقة تفرح جداً بهذه الخدمة لكنها الآن لا تتمكن جسدياً من ذلك. تنال من الله مكافأة ثمينة لأجل دموعها بينما يخدم الآخرون. مَن يَعلم كم عدد اِلأشخاص المستعدّين للخدمة في حقول التبشير لكنهم غير قادرين على السفر خارج مدينتهم؟ الله يَعلم وسوف يُكافئ كل هذه الطموحات المقدّسة في يوم دينونة كرسي المسيح. ينطبق هذا المبدأ أيضاً على العطاء. يستثمر الكثيرون وبكل تضحية في عمل الرب ويتمنّون لو استطاعوا تقديم أكثر ممّا يقدّمون. وسيُظهر في السِفر أنهم قدموا الكثير. المرضى، المقعدون، طريحو الفراش والمسنّون لا يُحرمون من مراكز الشرف لأنهم لا يستطيعون أكثر «لا يديننا الرب برحمته بحسب إنجازاتنا فقط بل بحسب أحلامنا.»​*​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الجمعه  23 آذار



«وَلاَ أُصْعِدُ لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِي مُحْرَقَاتٍ مَجَّانِيَّةً» (صموئيل الثاني 24:24)


أمر الله داود أن يقدّم له محرقة حيث توقف الوبأ، فتبرّع أرونة اليبوسي ببيدره وبثيران وبالحطب للنار. لكن أصّر داود أن يشتري هذه المواد جميعها. فلن يقدّم للرب شيئاً لم يكلّفه ثمناً. 

نعرف أن الإنسان يحصل على الإيمان مجّاناً لكن ينبغي أن نعلم أيضاً أن حياة التلمذة الحقّة تكّلف كثيراً. «الديانة التي لا تكلّف شيئاً لا تساوي شيئاً.» كثيراً ما يتقرّر مدى التزامنا باعتبارات الراحة، التكاليف والفُرص. أجل، نذهب لحضور اجتماع الصلاة إن لم نكن مُتعَبين أو لا نعاني من آلام في رؤوسنا. 

نقبل أن نعلّم صفاً للكتاب المقدس ما لم يتعارض مع نزهتنا في الجبال في نهاية الأسبوع. ربما نشعر بالإرتباك عندما نصلّي في العلن، أو نعطي شهادتنا، أو نبشر بالإنجيل - لذلك نبقى صامتين. لا رغبة لدينا للمساعدة في طاقم طوارئ خوفاً من انتقال عدوى مرض أو حشرات إلينا. نقفل على أي فكرة للعمل في حقل تبشيري فزعاً من الأفاعي والعناكب. كثيراً ما تكون تقدماتنا عبارة عن فُتات بدل أن يكون تضحية. 

نعطي ما لا نحتاج إليه. بعكس الأرملة التي أعطت كل مالها. تتوقّف استضافتنا على مقدار التكلفة وعدم الراحة وفوضى البيت – بعكس رابح النفوس الذي قال أنّ كل سجّادة في البيت تحمل بُقعاً من سكّيرين تقيّأوا عليها. ينتهي استعدادنا لنكون جاهزين لخدمة مَن هم بحاجة عندما نضطجع لننام على فراشنا المريح. بعكس المسن الذي كان مستعدا أن يستيقظ في أي وقت ليقدم أية مساعدة روحية أو مادية لمن يطرُق بابه. غالبا ما نتبرّم ونتساءَل عندما يأتينا صوت المسيح، «ما الذي أربحه من هذا؟» أو «هل أستفيد من هذا؟» لكن السؤال المهمّ هو: «هل هذه التقدمة ستكلّفني حقاً؟» لقد قال أحدهم: «مِن المفضّل في الحياة الروحية أن تكلّفنا الأمور من أن تَدفَع لنا.» عندما نفكّر بالتكاليف التي دفعها فادينا، فيجب ألا نبخل عليه بشيء من التضحيات والتكاليف بالمقابل. 

عندما نتذكّر ما دفع مخلّصنا مقابل فدائنا، يبدو كل ما نمسكه عنه من ثمن أو تضحية تافهاً لا قيمة له. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية



السبت 24 آذار



«وَلَكِنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا أُعْطِيَتِ النِّعْمَةُ حَسَبَ قِيَاسِ هِبَةِ الْمَسِيحِ» (أفسس 7:4)

ينبغي أن نتذكّر دائماً أن الرب يعطينا القوة اللازمة لنقوم بالعمل الذي يطلبه منّا. تتضمّن جميع وصاياه مَنحَ المقدرة حتى ولو كانت في مجال المستحيل.

قال يثرون لموسى نسيبه، «إن فعلت هذا الأمر وأوصاك الله تستطيع القيام» (خروج 23:18). وكما قال ساندرز، «يعلّمنا المبدأ أنّ الله يتحمّل كل المسؤولية ليمنح القّوة لخادمه ليتمّم المهمّة التي عيَّنه لأجلها.»


التقى الرب يسوع خلال خدمته مع مشلولين (متى 6:9، يوحنا 9:5). وفي كِلتا المناسبتين قال لكل منهما أن يقوم ويحمل سريره. وبينما أطاعا، دبّت القوة في أعضائهما العاجزة.

عرف بطرس أنه يستطيع السير على الماء إذا دعاه الرب ليمشي على الماء. وحالما قال له يسوع «تعال» خرج بطرس من السفينة ومشى على الماء.

لم يكن باستطاعة الرجل ذي اليد اليابسة أن يمدّها، لكن عندما قال له الرب أن يمدّها، فعل ذلك وعادت يده سليمة.

كان من غير المعقول أن يأكل خمسة آلاف رجل من بعض الأرغفة والسمك. لكن عندما قال يسوع للتلاميذ «أعطوهم ليأكلوا،» أصبح كل شيء ممكناً.

رقد لعازر في القبر أربعة أياّم وعندما ناداه يسوع، «لعازر، هلمّ خارجاً» صاحَب الأمر القوة اللازمة، فقام لعازر وخرج من القبر.

ينبغي أن نطاِلب بهذا الحق. عندما يدعونا الله يجب ألاّ نعتذر بأننّا لا نستطيع القيام بالعمل. إن أمَرَنا القيام بعملٍ ما فهو يزوِّدنا بالقدرة على ذلك. لقد قال أحدهم: «لن تقودك مشيئة الله إلى حيث لا تقوّيك نعمته.» 
ويصحّ القول أنه مَهما يطلب الله فهو الذي يدفع الثمن. ينبغي ألاّ نهتم بالماديات إن كنّا متأكدّين من قيادته. فهو يُجهّز.

الإله الذي شقّ البحر الأحمر ونهر الأردن لكي يعبر شعبه هو هو نفسه اليوم. لا يزال يعمل ليزيل المستحيلات عندما يطيعه شعبه. لا يزال يعطي النعمة اللازمة لكل ما يطلبه منّا. لا يزال يعمل في كل من مشيئته ومسرّته. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاحد  25 آذار


«فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ» (تكوين 1:1) 


هذا شعار نافع لحياتنا إن كنّا نقرأ هذه الكلمات الثلاث من العدد الأوّل من سِفر التكوين. «في البدء...الله»، «أوّلاً الله.»

نرى هذا الشعار في الوصية الأولى حيث تقول، «لا يكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي.» لا أحد ولا شيء ينبغي أن يأخذ مكان الإله الحقيقي والله الحي. 

نرى هذا التعليم في قصة إيليا والأرملة التي كان لديها كفاية من الدقيق والزيت لعمل رغيف أخير لها ولابنها. (ملوك الأول 12:17). فاجأها إيليا بقوله: «اعْمَلِي لِي مِنْهَا كَعْكَةً صَغِيرَةً» لم يكن هذا أنانية مع أنه يبدو كذلك. كان إيليا يُمثلّ الله. فكان يقول، «ضعي الله أوّلاً ولن يخيب ظنكّ بأن يزوّدك كل ضروريات الحياة.»

علَّم الرب يسوع المسيح نفس الشيء بعد قرون من الزمن. ففي الموعظة على الجبل قال، «لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرّهُ وَهَذهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ» (متى 33:6). ملكوت الله وبرّه هما الأولوية المركزية في الحياة. 

وقد شدّد الرب على هذه الدعوة في لوقا 26:14، «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَلاَ يُبْغِضُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَامْرَأَتَهُ وَأَوْلاَدهُ وَإِخْوَتَهُ وَأَخَوَاتِهِ حَتَّى نَفْسَهُ أَيْضاً فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً» يجب أن يكون للمسيح المكان الأول.

لكن كيف نضع الله أولاً؟ عندنا اهتمامات كثيرة. نهتم بعائلتنا. عندنا عمل أو وظيفة. عندنا العديد من الواجبات تنتظرنا لتلتهم وقتنا ومصادرنا. نضع الله أولاً عندما نحبّه بمحبة لا تساويها محّبة أخرى وعندما نستخدم كل ما يعطينا، إنّنا وكلاء له متمسّكين فقط بالأشياء التي يمكن استخدامها في كل ما يتعلّق بالملكوت. نعطي الأولوية للأمور ذات الأهمية الأبدية، متذكّرين أنه حتى الأشياء الصالحة يمكن أن تكون عدوي الأفضل. 

تكمن مصلحة الإنسان في العلاقة الصحيحة مع الله. العلاقة الصحيحة هي عندما يُعطى الله المكان الأول.

ومع أن الإنسان يُعطي الله المكان الأول إلاّ أنه يواجه بعض المشاكل، لكنه يجد المتعة والإكتفاء في هذه الحياة. لكن عندما يضع الله في الدرجة الثانية في حياته، فسوف لا يحصل إلاّ على الصعوبات والبؤس. *​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاثنين 26 آذار


«فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟ اتْبَعْنِي أَنْتَ» (يوحنا 23:21) 


قال يسوع لبطرس أنه سيعيش طويلاً حتى يشيخ، وثم يموت شهيداً. نظر بطرس حالاً إلى يوحنا وتساءل بصوت مرتفع إن كان يوحنا سينال معاملة أفضل. فكان جواب الرب، «فماذا لك؟ إتبعني أنت.»

يُذكّرنا سلوك بطرس هذا بكلمات داغ همرشولد، «بالرغم من كل شيء، وبسبب مرارتك عندما ترى الآخرين يتمتعّون بما يُمنع عنك، تكون مستعداً لثورة غضب. وعلى أثر مرور يومين أو ثلاثة من الإستلقاء، وحتى في هذا الحال وفي هذا المستوى يكون التعبير عن مرارة الموت الحقيقية - إذ يُسمح للآخرين بالإستمرار بالحياة.»

لو قبلنا كلمات الرب هذه بجدية في قلوبنا، تُحل العديد من المشاكل بين المؤمنين.

يسهل الشعور بالغضب عندما ترى الآخرين ينجحون أكثر منك. يَسمح لهم الرب بامتلاك بيت جديد، سيارة جديدة، أو بيت صيفي على شاطيء البحيرة.

يتمتع مَن هم أقل منّا تقوى بصحة جيدة بينما نحن نعاني من مَرضَين مُزمِنَين أو أكثر.

يتمتّع أولاد تلك العائلة بالجمال ويمتازون بالرياضة والعلوم. أولادنا عاديون، غير متشابهين. 

نرى بعض المؤمنين الآخرين يقومون بأعمال لا نملك نحن الحرية لنعملها. حتى لو لم تكن هذه الأمور خطايا، نشعر بالإمتعاض على مدى حريتّهم.

من المحزن القول أن هناك حسد بين الخدّام المؤمنين في عملهم. يشعر أحد الخدام بالإهانة إن كان آخر محبوباً أكثر منه، له أصدقاء أكثر، أو محترماً أكثر في نظر الجمهور. يكون آخر منزعجاً لأن زميله يستعمل أساليب لا يوافق هو عليها.

لكل أنواع هذا السلوك غير المحمود، تأتي كلمات الرب لتضرب بقوة، «فماذا لك؟ إتبعني أنت.» ليس من شأننا بتاتاً كيف يتعامل الرب مع المؤمنين الآخرين. مسؤوليتّنا أن نتبعه في أي طريق أعَدهّ لنا. *​


----------



## مسرة (26 مارس 2012)

*تأمل معزي جدا *
*الرب يباركك و يكافئك ب الافضل*​


----------



## happy angel (26 مارس 2012)

مسرة قال:


> *تأمل معزي جدا *
> *الرب يباركك و يكافئك ب الافضل*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## happy angel (30 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الثلاثاء 27 آذار




«اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ» (يوحنا 8:3)



روح الله له السيادة. يتحرّك كما يشاء. نحاول أحياناً أن نضعه في قالبنا الخاص، لكن تفشل جميع محاولاتنا. 

ألقاب عديدة للروح القدس ومنها أسماء سوائل – ريح، نار، زيت، وماء. نحاول أن نمسك هذه الأشياء في أيدينا، لكن دون جدوى. 

لا يقوم الروح القدس في عمله بأي خطأ، ولكنه في مجالات أخرى يحتفظ لنفسه بِحقّ العمل بطرق استثنائية وغير عادية. مثلاً: مع أن الله قد عيّن الرجل رأساً، لا يمكننا القول أن الروح القدس لا يمكنه، إذا أراد، أن يُقيمَ دبّورة نبيّةً لتقود شعب الله.

في أيام العُسر يسمح الروح القدس بسلوك غير مقبول عادة. وهكذا فقد سمح لداود ورجاله أن يأكلوا من خبز الوجوه الذي كان محفوظاً لإطعام الكهنة فقط. وكذلك تم تبرير عمل التلاميذ عندما قطفوا السنابل في يوم السبت.

يقول الناس أنه يوجد في سِفر أعمال الرسل أسلوب معيَّن ومعروف للبشارة، لكن الأسلوب الوحيد الذي أجده هو سيادة الروح القدس. 

لم يتبع التلاميذ وغيرهم كتاباً مُعيَّناً، لقد ساروا وراء إرشاد الروح الذي كان في معظم الأحيان مُغايراً لإملاءات المنطق.

فمثلاً نرى الروح يقود فيلبّس ليترُك انتعاشاً ناجحاً في السامرة لكي يشهد لوزير الحبشة الوحيد على طريق غزة.

يجب أن نَحتَرِز في أيامنا من الإملاء على الروح القدس بما يُمكنه أو لا يُمكنه أن يعمل. نَعلَم أنه لن يعمل أبداً أي خطية. لكن في نواح أخرى يمكن الإعتماد عليه ليعمل الغير عادي. الروح القدس غير محدود في مجموعة من الأساليب وغير مرتبط بالطرق التقليدية في عمل الأشياء. عنده طريقته الخاصة للإحتجاج على الشكليّات والتقاليد والسُبات الروحي، هذا يتمثّل بإقامة حركات جديدة بقوة متجدّدة. لذلك ينبغي أن نكون منفتحين لعمل هذا السيّد، الروح القدس، ولا نجلس في الهوامش موجّهين الإنتقادات*​


----------



## happy angel (30 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاربعاء  28 آذار



«الْبُغْضَةَ الَّتِي أَبْغَضَهَا إِيَّاهَا كَانَتْ أَشَدَّ مِنَ الْمَحَبَّةِ الَّتِي أَحَبَّهَا إِيَّاهَا» (صموئيل الثاني 15:13)


كان أمنون يتحرّق شهوة لأخته غير الشقيقة، ثامار. كانت جميلة وقد صمّم أن يأخذها لنفسه. كان مُحبطاً لِعلمِه أن ما يريد القيام به كان ممنوعاً في ناموس الله. لكن كانت الشهوة تأكله ولم يعطِ إهتماماً لأي أمر آخر.

فإدّعى أنه مريض، وقهرها إلى فراشه واغتصبها. كان مستعداً أن يضحّي بكل شيء مقابل لحظة شهوة. 
لكن انقلبت الشهوة بعد ذلك إلى كراهية، بعد أن استغلّها بأنانية. احتقرها ومن الممكن أنه تمنى لو لم يرها أبداً. أمر بطردها من البيت وأوصد الباب خلفها.

هذه المسرحية من التاريخ لا تزال تُمارس كل يوم. في مجتمعنا المتداعي، قد تم النزوح عن القيم الأخلاقية. أصبح ممارسة الجنس قبل الزواج مقبولاً وعادياً. يعيش الإثنان معاً دون مراسم زواج. سُمح قانونياً بالدعارة. أصبحت اللوطية أسلوب حياة بديل ومقبول.

الشباب والبالغون يرون شخصاً فيحبونه وهذا يكفيهم. لا يقيمون أي اعتبار لناموس أعلى. ولا يردعهم أي نهي. مصمّمين على عمل ما يريدون. يُبعدون عنهم وعن فكرهم الحاسية للصح أو الخطأ، ويحللون الوضع بانه لا يمكنهم العيش بأية طريقة أخرى. وهكذا ينغمسون، كما عمل أمنون، ويعتقدون أنهم قد حقّقوا إنجازاً ما.

لكن ما يظهر جميلاً في وجهة نظر أولى، غالباً ما يبدو بشعاً في نظرة لاحقة. لا يمكن الهروب من الشعور بالذنب المحتوم، مهما كان الإنكار شديداً. خسارة الإحترام الذاتي تؤدي إلى الغضب. وهذا يتحوّل عادة إلى جدل ساخن ومن ثم إلى كراهية. وهكذا يصبح الشخص الذي كان يصعب الإستغناء عنه سابقاً مقززاً وغير مرغوب فيه. هذا يمهِّد للخطوات التالية من الضرب والمعارك في المحاكم وحتى القتل في بعض الأحيان. 
الشهوة تضع أساساً فاسداً لبناء علاقة دائمة. يتجاهل الناس قوانين الطهارة الإلهية مما يعود عليهم بالخسارة والدمار. فقط نعمة الله هي التي يمكنها أن تمنح المغفرة والشفاء وإرجاع العلاقات. *​


----------



## happy angel (30 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الخميس  29 آذار



«لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ وَهُوَ يَتَجَنَّدُ يَرْتَبِكُ بِأَعْمَالِ الْحَيَاةِ لِكَيْ يُرْضِيَ مَنْ جَنَّدهُ» (تيموثاوس الثانية 4:2) 

لقد جنّد الرب المؤمن ليكون في الخدمة الفعّالة له. ينبغي ألاّ يُشغل نفسه بأمور الحياة اليومية. والتشديد هنا على كلمة «يرتبك». لا يمكنه أن ينفصل كلياً من حياة العمل العالمية. يجب أن يعمل لكي يزوّد عائلته بضروريات الحياة. هنالك مقدار من الإنشغال بالمصالح اليومية التي لا يمكن الإستغناء عنها. وإلاّ فعلى المؤمن أن يترك العالم كما يذكّرنا بولس الرسول في كورنثوس الأولى 10:5. 

لكن ينبغي ألاّ يَسمح لنفسه أن يصير مرتبِكاً. يجب أن يحتفظ بأولويّاته. يمكن أن تتحّول الأمور الجيدة أحياناً إلى عدو لما هو أفضل.

يقول وليم كيلي، «الإنشغال في أعمال الحياة هو في الحقيقة التنازل عن الإنفصال عن العالم بممارسة دوره الشكلي بنيّة حسنة كشريك للعالم.»

أصبح مرتبكاً عندما أنشغل بالسياسة العالمية في محاولة لإيجاد حل لمشاكل البشر. ويشبه هذا قضاء وقتي الخاص في إعادة ترتيب المقاعد على سطح سفينة التايتانيك.

أقع في شَرَك عندما يتوقّف ملكوت الله وبرّه من احتلال المكان الأول في حياتي. 

أقع في شَرَك عندما ألهو بأشياء صغيرة لا قيمة لها في الأبدية - مثل نقص المعادن في ثمار البنادورة والحنطة، بطّيخ السُّهول المجُاورة، المحتويات الميكروسكوبية في الملابس القطنية، نتائج قلي البطاطا حتى الاحمرار. هذه الدراسات والأبحاث مهمّة بحد ذاتها كوسيلة للمعيشة لكنها لا تستحق أن تستحوذ على حياتنا. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (30 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


 الجمعه 30 آذار


«غَيْرَ حَدِيثِ الإِيمَانِ لِئَلاَّ يَتَصَلَّفَ فَيَسْقُطَ فِي دَيْنُونَةِ إِبْلِيسَ» (تيموثاوس الأولى 6:3) 


عندما يُعدّد بولس صفات الشيخ، يحذّر من ممارسة هذا العمل من أحد حديثي الإيمان. تتطلّب الرعاية حكمة وقرارات صائبة تأتي فقط مع روح النضوج والإختبار الإلهي. لكن كم وكم يُخرق هذا المبدأ! ينضم إلى شركة الكنيسة المحلية شاب ناجح في عالم الأعمال، السياسة أو المهن. ونشعر إن لم نُدمجه حالاً، ربما ينتقل إلى مكان آخر، ولهذا نرمي به إلى مركز قيادة. لكن من الأفضل لنا أن نتبع شعار بولس لأجل الشمامسة، «...هؤلاء أيضا ليُختَبَروا أولاً.»

تعدٍّ آخر واضح على هذا المبدأ الروحي يظهر في كيفيّة الدعاية والتمجيد للمؤمن الحديث في الوسط الإنجيلي. يمكن أن يكون هذا بطل كرة قدم الذي أعلن لتوه عن إيمانه بالمسيح. فيهرع أحد المذيعين لإجراء مقابلة صحفية معه لتعريفه للناس من دان إلى بئر السبع. وحالما يعرف عن إيمان إحدى ممثّلات هوليوود يتصدّر هذا الخبر العناوين الرئيسية في الصحف. فيسعى الجميع ليسمعوا آراءها في مواضيع مُختّلَفَة مثل حُكم الإعدام أو العلاقات الجنسية قبل الزواج وكأن إيمانها الحديث قد منحها حكمة في جميع المواضيع.

والآن مجرم سابق يقبل المسيح. فيخاف عليه المؤمنون من استغلاله من جماعات حاسدة لغرض الحصول على المال السريع.

يقول الدكتور فان غوردن: «لم أكن أبداً من دعاة إنهاض الخاطيء عن ركبتيه والتباهي به أمام الجمهور. أصيب عمل الرب بضرر كبير عند عرض بعض مشاهير من عالم الفن، الرياضة والسياسة على المنصّات المسيحية قبل مرور وقت كاف للتأكدّ من أن بذرة كلمة الله قد دخلت حياتهم وضربت جذوراً.»

ربما يُشبِع بعض المؤمنين غرورهم النفسي بالتباهي عندما يُشاع عن أحد المدمنين أو السياسيين قد انضم إلى الإيمان. ربما يعانون من الشعور بالنقص وكل مؤمن من المشاهير يساهم في رفع ثقتهم الذابلة ومعنويّاتهم بأنفسهم.

 لكن استغلال الأبطال والبطلات يكون هدفاً لنيران إبليس. غير واعين لوسائله الخبيثة عندما يسقطون في الخطية ويسبّبون الإنتقاد الشديد لشهادة الرب يسوع المسيح. 

نشكر الله لكل خلاص حقيقي، سواء كان الشخص مشهوراً أو مجهولاً. لكننّا نرتكب خطأ كبيراً عندما نعتقد أننا نعمل على تقدّم عمل المسيح حينما ندفع حديثي الإيمان لاعتلاء المنبر أو شاشة التلفزيون. ​*​


----------



## happy angel (30 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاربعاء 31 آذار


«وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدهِ» (رومية 28:8)



هذه واحدة من الآيات التي تُربكنا جدّاً عندما تصعب الأحوال. ما دام الهواء عليل فلا مشكلة عندنا في القول، «أومن يا رب.» لكن عندما تهب العواصف على حياتنا نقول، «أعِن يا رب عدم إيماني.» ومع هذا نعرف أن هذه الآية حقيقية. يعمل الله كل الأشياء معاً للخير. نعرف لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول هكذا. 
الإيمان يمنحنا هذا، حتى وإن كنّا لا نفهم أو ندرك. نعرف أن هذه الآية حقيقية لأننا نعرف صفات الله. إن كان إله محبة أبدية، حكمة أبدية وقوة أبدية، فيتبع ذلك أنه يخطّط ويعمل لخيرنا المطلق. 
نعرف أن هذا حق من اختبارات شعب الله. تحكي إحدى القصص عن شخص وحيد نجا من تحطُّم سفينة وقذفته الأمواج على جزيرة غير مأهولة. استطاع أن يبني لنفسه كوخاً وضع فيه كل ما جمعه من الحطام. كان يُصلّي لِلّه لإنقاذه، ويراقب الأفق كل يوم لعلّه يشاهد سفينة مارّة. 
في أحد الأيام أصابه الفزع عندما شاهد كوخه يشتعل بالنار، واحترق كل ما كان عنده. لكن ما بدا له سوءًا كان في الحقيقة الأفضل. «رأينا إشارات دخّانك،» قال له قائد السفينة التي جاءت لإنقاذه. فلنتذكّر، لتكن حياتنا بين يدي الرب، «تعمل كل اِلأشياء معاً للخير.» أعترف أنه في بعض الأحيان يضطرب الإيمان، يكون الحمل ثقيلاً والظلمة لا تُطاق. فنسأل متطرّفين، «أي خير يمكن أن ينتج عن هذا؟» يوجد جواب. الخير الذي يتكلّم عنه الرب موجود في العدد التالي (روميه 29:8) إذ ينبغي أن «نكون مشابهين صورة ابنه.»
يعمل إزميل النحّات على التخلّص من فضلات الرخام لكي تظهر صورة الشخص. ومثل ضربات الحياة التي تقذف بكل ما غير مستحق فينا حتى نتغيّر إلى شبهه المبارك. لذلك إن لم تجد أي خير آخر في أزمات الحياة، تذكّر هذا التغيير إلى شبه المسيح.​*​


----------



## happy angel (30 مارس 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

السبت 31 آذار


«وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعاً لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدهِ» (رومية 28:8)



هذه واحدة من الآيات التي تُربكنا جدّاً عندما تصعب الأحوال. ما دام الهواء عليل فلا مشكلة عندنا في القول، «أومن يا رب.» لكن عندما تهب العواصف على حياتنا نقول، «أعِن يا رب عدم إيماني.» ومع هذا نعرف أن هذه الآية حقيقية. يعمل الله كل الأشياء معاً للخير. نعرف لأن الكتاب المقدس يقول هكذا. 
الإيمان يمنحنا هذا، حتى وإن كنّا لا نفهم أو ندرك. نعرف أن هذه الآية حقيقية لأننا نعرف صفات الله. إن كان إله محبة أبدية، حكمة أبدية وقوة أبدية، فيتبع ذلك أنه يخطّط ويعمل لخيرنا المطلق. 
نعرف أن هذا حق من اختبارات شعب الله. تحكي إحدى القصص عن شخص وحيد نجا من تحطُّم سفينة وقذفته الأمواج على جزيرة غير مأهولة. استطاع أن يبني لنفسه كوخاً وضع فيه كل ما جمعه من الحطام. كان يُصلّي لِلّه لإنقاذه، ويراقب الأفق كل يوم لعلّه يشاهد سفينة مارّة. 
في أحد الأيام أصابه الفزع عندما شاهد كوخه يشتعل بالنار، واحترق كل ما كان عنده. لكن ما بدا له سوءًا كان في الحقيقة الأفضل. «رأينا إشارات دخّانك،» قال له قائد السفينة التي جاءت لإنقاذه. فلنتذكّر، لتكن حياتنا بين يدي الرب، «تعمل كل اِلأشياء معاً للخير.» أعترف أنه في بعض الأحيان يضطرب الإيمان، يكون الحمل ثقيلاً والظلمة لا تُطاق. فنسأل متطرّفين، «أي خير يمكن أن ينتج عن هذا؟» يوجد جواب. الخير الذي يتكلّم عنه الرب موجود في العدد التالي (روميه 29:8) إذ ينبغي أن «نكون مشابهين صورة ابنه.»
يعمل إزميل النحّات على التخلّص من فضلات الرخام لكي تظهر صورة الشخص. ومثل ضربات الحياة التي تقذف بكل ما غير مستحق فينا حتى نتغيّر إلى شبهه المبارك. لذلك إن لم تجد أي خير آخر في أزمات الحياة، تذكّر هذا التغيير إلى شبه المسيح.​*​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية


الاحد 1 نيسان




وَأَنْتُمْ مَمْلُوؤُونَ فِيهِ.» (كولوسي 10:2) 

بِعَكس الفكر السائد بين الناس، لا يوجد درجات وتفاوت في استحقاق السماء. إما أن يكون الشخص مناسباً كلياً أو غير مناسب بتاتاً. يقع الناس في خطأ كبير عندما يعتقدون أنّ سِفر الله يتضمّن على رأس القائمة أسماء البشر أنقياء الحياة، وفي أسفل القائمة اللصوص والمجرمين، وبين الإثنين درجات مختلفة لمستحقّي السماء. هذا طبعاً خطأ فادح. إمّا أن نستحق أو لا نستحق. لا شيء في الوسط. 

في الواقع لا أحد منّا يستحق السماء. جميعنا خطاة مذنبين نستحق العقاب الأبدي. جميعنا أخطأنا وأعوزنا مجد الله. جميعنا ضَللنا ومِلنا كل واحد إلى طريقه. جميعنا غير أنقياء، وأفضل أعمالنا كخِرَق قذرة بالية. 

ليس فقط غير مستحقّين بل وليس باستطاعتنا عمل شيء لنكون مستحقّين. أعظم قراراتنا وأسمى مساعينا لا يمكنها أن تنفع لتمحو خطايانا وتزوّدنا بالبر الذي يطلبه الله. لكن الأخبار السارة هي أن الله أعدَّ ما يتطلبه بره، ويقدّمه هبة مجانية. «...هُوَ عَطِيَّةُ اللهِ. لَيْسَ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ كَيْلاَ يَفْتَخِرَ أَحَدٌ.» (أفسس 2: 8-9).

بالمسيح فقط يكون تأهيلك للسماء. عندما يولد الخاطيء الولادة الثانية، يقبل المسيح. فلا يراه الله فيما بعد كخاطيء في الجسد، بل يراه في المسيح ويقبله على هذا الأساس. لقد جعل الله المسيح، الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ. (كورنثوس الثانية 21:5). 

لذلك يكمن الجواب في هذا الأمر، هل معنا المسيح أو لا. إن كان المسيح معنا فنحن كما جعلنا الله نكون أهلاً للسماء. استحقاق يسوع يصير لنا. نستحق كما هو مستحق لأننّا فيه.

من الناحية الثانية، اذا لم يكن المسيح معنا. نكون حتماً ضاليّن وهالكين. بدون المسيح نوجد مقصّرين وأهلاً للهلاك. لا شيء آخر يمكن أن يعوّض هذا النقص الأساسي. 

لذلك ينبغي أن يكون واضحاً للجميع أنه ليس أي مؤمن مؤهّل للسماء أكثر من مؤمن آخر. لجميع المؤمنين نفس الحق للمجد. وهذا الحق هو المسيح. ليس مؤمن يفوق آخر في المسيح. لذلك لا يتفوّق مؤمن في الأهلية للسماء عن غيره. *​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية

الاثنين 2 نسيان


«لَوْ قُلْتُ أُحَدِّثُ هَكَذَا لَغَدَرْتُ بِجِيلِ بَنِيكَ.» (مزمور15:73)

كان كاتب المزامير يمرّ في أزمة صعبة. فقد رأى أن الشرير يزدهر في العالم بينما كانت حياته كابوساً من الصعاب والآلام. ابتدأ يشك في عدالة الله، في محبة الله وفي حكمة الله. كان يبدو له أن الله يُكافيء الشرير ويعاقب الصديق.

لكن آساف أوجد حلاً مشرّفاً. لم يرغب في أن يُعدّد شكوكه لئلاّ يُعثر أحداً من أولاد الله.

ربما جميعنا نتساءل أحيانا ونبدي شكوكنا. وخاصة عندما نكون في مرحلة تحمّل، بينما وكأن كل شيء سينهار فوق رؤوسنا فيسهل علينا التساؤل عن عناية الله. فماذا ينبغي أن نعمل؟

ينبغي ألاّ نمنع عن أنفسنا المشاركة بشكوكنا مع أحد المؤهّلين روحياً لطلب المشورة والإرشاد. وكثيراً ما لا نرى النور في نهاية النفق حيث يكون جلياً للآخرين ويمكنهم إرشادنا إليه.

يجب علينا أن نتبع القاعدة التي تقول، «لا تشكّ أبداً بالظلام بما قد أُعلن لنا في النور.» ينبغي ألاّ نفسّر كلمة الله حسب الظروف، مهما كنُاّ محبطين. بل ينبغي أن نفسّر ظروفنا بكلمة الله ونتحقق أن لا شيء يمكن أن يفسد مقاصد الله أو يلغي وعوده.

لكن فوق كل شيء ينبغي ألاّ نظهر شكوكنا في كل مكان بسبب الخطر الكامن في معثرة أحد صغار يسوع الذين قال عنهم: «ومَن أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بي فخير له أن يُعلّق في عنقه حجر الرحى ويُغرق في لجة البحر» (متى 6:18).

مواضيع إيماننا لا تُعد ولا تُحصى بينما شكوكنا قليلة إن وُجِدت. لذلك دعونا نشارك إيماننا. وكما قال جوتيه:

«أعطني مستندات إيمانك وحافظ على شكوكك لنفسك، يكفيني ما عندي.»*​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2012)

*

تأملات روحية يومية


الثلاثاء 3 نسيان



«لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضاً» (فيلبي 4:2) 

كلمة «الآخرين» هي مفتاح الأصحاح الثاني من الرسالة إلى أهل فيلبي. لقد عاش الرب يسوع المسيح لأجل الآخرين. عاش بولس الرسول لأجل الآخرين. كذلك تيموثاوس وأبفراس. وهكذا ينبغي أن نحيا نحن أيضاً لأجل الآخرين. 

نحن مدعوّون لنقوم بهذا ليس فقط لأنه العمل الصحيح بل لأجل مصلحتنا أيضاً. ربما يكون الثمن غالياً أحياناً في الحياة لأجل الآخرين، ولكن الثمن أكبر إن لم نقم بهذا العمل.

يَكثُر في مجتمعنا الناس الذين يعيشون لأجل مصالحهم الشخصية. فبدل أن ينشغلوا بخدمة الآخرين، يقبعوا حزانى في بيوتهم. يفكّرون بكل ألم ووجع مهما كان خفيفاً ويصابون بوسواس الأمراض المزمنة. وفي انعزالهم يتذمرّون أنه ليس مَن يهتم بهم وسرعان ما يقعون فريسة للشفقة على أنفسهم. يفكّرون أكثر فأكثر بأنفسهم حتى يصابوا بالإحباط. فتصبح حياتهم حياة كبت تعج بالفزع المظلم. يذهبون إلى الطبيب ويبدأون بابتلاع كميّات من كبسولات الدواء التي لا يمكنها علاج التركيز على الذات. ثم يبدأون بزيارة الطبيب النفسي ليجدوا بعض الراحة لضجرهم وتعبهم في الحياة.

أفضل علاج لمثل هؤلاء الناس هو حياة خدمة الآخرين. هنالك من لا يستطيعون مغادرة بيوتهم وبحاجة لمن يزورهم. هؤلاء هم المُسنوّن الذين بحاجة إلى أصدقاء. هنالك مستشفيات بحاجة لمساعدة من متطوّعين. يوجد أناس يفرحون لإستلام رسالة أو بطاقة معايدة. هنالك مبشّرون ينتظرون أخباراً من الوطن (أو ربما يحتاجون لبعض الأوراق الخضراء لإزهاء المنظر). هنالك مَن هم بحاجة للخلاص ومؤمنون بحاجة للتعليم.

وباختصار، لا يوجد أي عذر لأي شخص ليكون ضجراً. هنالك ما يكفي من العمل لملء حياة كل شخص بعمل مفيد منتج. وفي كل عملية في الحياة لأجل الآخرين نوسّع دائرة الأصدقاء، نجعل حياتنا أكثر متعة، ونجد تحقيق ذاتنا سروراً. قال ديرهام، «القلب المليء بمحبة الآخرين قلّما ينغمس في أحزانه أو يتسمّم بالشفقة الذاتية.»

ليت شعارنا يكون الآخرين. ساعدني ربّي أن أحيا للآخرين لكي أحيا مثلك. *​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2012)

*تأملات روحية يومية



الاربعاء 4 نسيان




«وَكُونُوا لُطَفَاءَ بَعْضُكُمْ نَحْوَ بَعْضٍ، شَفُوقِينَ مُتَسَامِحِينَ كَمَا سَامَحَكُمُ اللهُ أَيْضاً فِي الْمَسِيحِ.» (أفسس 32:4)




هنالك ترتيب كتابي ينبغي أن يُتّبع في المغفرة الكتابية. إن نتبع هذا الترتيب نوفّر على أنفسنا الكثير من ألم الرأس والقلب.

أوّلاً ينبغي أن تغفر من كل قلبك عندما يسيء إليك أحدهم. لا تخبره أنك قد غفرت له، لكن بمغفرتك له من كل قلبك تترك الأمر ما بينه وبين الرب. يمنع هذا العمل العصارة المعوية من أن تنقلب إلى حوامض. يُخلّصك أيضاً من اعتلال في صحتك الجسدية أو العاطفية. 

ثم إذهب إلى ذلك الأخ وعاتبه (لوقا 3:17). وبدل أن تحدّث الآخرين عما حصل لك، «فَاذْهَبْ وَعَاتِبْهُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ وَحْدَكُمَا.» (متى 15:18). حاوِل أن تحيط المشكلة بالسريّة بقدر الإمكان أي لتبقى خاصة بكما فقط. 
إن لم يعترف ولم يطلب المغفرة، اذهب إليه برفقة شاهد أو شاهدين (متى 16:18). وهذا يكفي لشهادة كتابية عن سلوك المعتدي.

إذا استمّر في رفضه، خُذ الأمر إلى الكنيسة بمرافقة الشاهدين. وإذا رفض الإستماع لحُكم الكنيسة يوقف عن الشركة (متى 17:18).

لكن، خلال هذه المرحلة ينبغي أن تسامحه إذا أعلن توبته (لوقا 3:17). لقد سامحته أنت قبلاً في قلبك والآن تعلن له عن مسامحتك. ومن المهم ألاّ تشرح الموضوع مطولاً. لا تقل، «كان كل شيء على ما يرام. أنت لم تقترف أي إساءة». بل من الأفضل أن تقول، «أسامحك بكل سرور. وانتهى الموضوع. دعنا ننحني أمام الرب ونصلّي.»

الخجل من الإعتراف والتوبة قد يمنعاه في المستقبل من أن يسيء إليك ثانية. وحتى لو أعاد إساءته وتاب بعد ذلك، يجب أن تغفر له. وحتى لو عمل هذا سبع مّرات في اليوم وتاب سبع مراّت ينبغي أن تغفر له مهما تعتقد إن كان جدّيِاً أم هازلاً (لوقا 4:17). 

ينبغي ألاّ ننسى أنّه قد غُفر لنا ملايين المرّات. يجب ألاّ نتردّد في المغفرة للآخرين عن قليل من الإساءة (متى 18: 23-35). *​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2012)

*

تأملات روحية يومية




الخميس 5 نسيان



«إِنْ شَاءَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتَهُ يَعْرِفُ التَّعْلِيمَ هَلْ هُوَ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَمْ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا مِنْ نَفْسِي.» (يوحنا 17:7)



يقول لنا هذا العدد أن كل من يريد أن يعمل ما يريد الله منه، يعرف! يا له من وعد عظيم لكل من يسعى بجديّة ليعرف، فالله يُعلن له. 

عندما يَصِل الخاطيء إلى نهاية احتماله ويُصلّي بكل حرارة، «يا رب أظهر نفسك لي.» فالله دائماً يستجيب. هذه صلاة لا تمر دون استجابة. 

كان أحد المتشرّدين، يسكن كهف في إحدى البراري، قد وصل إلى نهاية طريقه. لقد فتّش عن مسّراته في الكحول، في المخدّرات، في الجنس وفي الفِرَق الدينية. لكن كانت الحياة ما زالت فارغة من أي معنى بالنسبة له. لم يتمكن من إيجاد حل لبؤسه. في أحد الأيام بينما كان مُستلقياً في كهفه، صرخ من داخله، «يا رب، إن كنت موجوداً، أظهر ذاتك لي، وإلاّ سأضع حدّاً لحياتي.»

ولم تمر عشر دقائق حتى ظهر شاب مؤمن كان ماراً من تلك النواحي، أطل برأسه إلى داخل الكهف ورأى المتشرّد الناسك وقال له، «مرحبا، أيمكنني أن أكلّمك عن المسيح؟»

هل تعرف ما حدث! أصغى المتشرّد لأخبار الخلاص السارة بالإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح. جاء إلى المخلّص ووجد المغفرة والقبول ونال الحياة الجديدة. صلّى من أعماقه وسمع الله واستجاب له. لا أعرف قط عن أحد صلّى مثل هذه الصلاة ولم يحصل على إعلان خاص من الرب لروحه.

طبعاً هذا الوعد حقيقي للمؤمنين أيضاً. إن رغب أحد وبكل جدية أن يعرف مشيئة الله لحياته، سوف يُعلن الله له ذلك. إن أراد أن يعرف الطريق الصحيح لما يختص بشركة الكنيسة فإن الله سيعلن ذلك. مهما كانت الحاجة، يلتزم الله بتسديدها، إن طلبنا مشيئته بكل جدّية. إن ما يقف ما بيننا وبين معرفة فِكر الله هو نقص في رغبتنا الشديدة. *​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (29 يوليو 2012)

«لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ.» (يوحنا الأولى 15:2)


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ميرسى للتأملات الروحية الجميلة
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك

يثبت لاهميته

​*


----------



## توووته (26 مارس 2013)

تأملات جميله سوف ارجع لقراءتها مرارا
شكرا جزيلا


----------

